# ROMAN REIGNS Road To WrestleMania



## KingofKings1281

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm looking forward to Heyman versus Reigns on the mic. Battle for the ages.


----------



## Allur

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'll just get this out of the way;

He's not ready.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So the big question-

Do you all think the reaction carries over to all the other towns, or is it a one night thing?


----------



## MR-Bolainas

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

gonna be a good laugh with incoming reigns promos


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Congrats Reigns :mark: I knew you could do it.

:reigns2


----------



## elo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Disastrous for Roman, his push is way too forced and he will be jeered at Mania no matter what now.

Turn him heel and hope for the best is his last chance.


----------



## issyk1

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:reigns2


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think he will have to go heel. The Rock as his mouthpiece could be good but as we see he got booed tonight also but not all fans are like Philly fans.


----------



## Demoslasher

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Honestly, Roman was a LOT more over before Vince started writing his material. That is where all these absurd superman promos and quoting the loony toons is coming from. Not only that, but it has been falling flat yet, because Vince wants Roman in the main event, they keep pushing him. 

Honestly when did the WWE start just flat ignoring fans? It feels like lately Vince has been turning into this grumpy old bastard that hates his own fans and gets his Ego hurt any time one of his personal projects fails miserably, so he basically cheats the entire show to try to make the starts he wants to get over, go over, and even to bury the stars he does not want over or the "Fans pick them" stars like Bryan. One of the under talked about aspects of the Attitude Era was that the WCW was doing exactly what the WWE is doing now. They were telling you who to root for, and if you did not like it, tough! Where the WWE back then listened to the crowd and pushed guys like Stone Cold, The Rock, Mankind, HHH, Undertaker that were not given main event gimmicks, yet the crowds loved them. They pushed stars that got over on their own. where now they actually get pissed off if a star gets over when he is not "supposed to" (They gave Daniel Bryan a lot of shit when he was a heel yet the crowds still chanted for him, blaming him for the crowd not turning on him, Same happen when Ryback first turned on Cena, he got shit for being cheered over Cena yet being the heel).

I honestly dont know how the WWE is staying in business other than just us sad loyal fans that watch it out of that hope that our Wrestling will one day go back to its glory days...but seeing they were over a decade ago, its looking like more and more of us are giving up, WWE from what I hear is not out of touch, its the fact that Vince is still in control of everything when he is just a grumpy old man at this point that is holding the whole show back


----------



## THANOS

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> So the big question-
> 
> Do you all think the reaction carries over to all the other towns, or is it a one night thing?


If it doesn't WWE will think they got away with it.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Someone from the show just reported when Reigns won his music was super louder, way louder than any music he has heard has ever been to try and drown out all the boos for TV ha ha ha


----------



## Rop3

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They will feed Rusev to him at Fast Lane. It will be the first time Rusev is ever pinned. Enjoy The Road To WrestleMania, IWC :kobe


----------



## Cyon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Oh boy oh boy OH BOY RISE OF THE ROMAN EMPIRE

Him turning heel is the only thing that will save him. Which means it isn't going to happen. Because that's how WWE rolls.

BELEE DAT


----------



## Solf

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'd rather watch his road to the exit door.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I hope the road has a pitfall along the way and he trips right into it. 

Guy is CLEARLY not ready or over enough to get to headline the biggest wrestling show of the year.


----------



## Green Light

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I hope we get some Rocky-esque montages of Reigns training MMA in preparation for facing Brock, with Rock playing the part of Mickey.


----------



## cavs25

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Man Reigns is going to sound so out of place on the mic next to Heyman. He better get his cousin to come in and cut promos for him.


----------



## Ratedr4life

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They ruined him. Everyone and their mother knew he wasn't ready, they're trying to hotshot him into superstardom and he's gonna fall flat.

They could have waited on more year until he developed into a main event star capable of being the next guy.

Doesn't matter anyways, we're living in and will continue to live in the Era of Rollins for the foreseeable future.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I wanna know how the fuck am i suppose to believe that roman reigns, a guy who can barely even wrestle, is gonna beat Brock Lesnar, a guy who broke the streak & just destroyed two men in one fucking match. 

And im not even gonna start about the Promos hes gonna have to cut.

Really Roman Reigns vs Paul Heyman on the mic!? Its like they want Reigns to look like an idiot and fail


----------



## stevefox1200

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

first, Clique great mod work (im being serious)

I'm sure that there will still be 10 million REIGNS threads but great job getting this open nice and early 

as for everyone else










I look forward to seeing your anger


----------



## Reaper

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Let's just get this out of the way. 

Nepotism is so fucking alive and well that it's not even funny. 

Supporting Reigns now is essentially accepting the highest levels of mediocrity this business has to offer on all levels. 

Bryan himself imo at fault for accepting the booking they gave him. Did he stand up for himself? Did he use the fans as a bargaining chip? Was he easily convinced that this EXTREMELY elaborate plan to try to get Reigns cheered (they brought the fucking Rock of all fuckers in order to get this talentless piece of cow dung over while they can't even bother paying a song license for other guys) would work? 

Like does ANYONE in the WWE have any kind of intelligence anymore, or they've all decided to focus all of their energies towards fighting what "the internet smarks" love as opposed to determining what ALL fans want? Vindictiveness and vengeance seem to be prioritized more at this point in the WWE and that's a very, very bad sign. They don't need to fight the fans, they need to work with the fans. They don't need to fight Punk because it just seems like that's what they're doing week in and week out. I mean HHH is gonna be on Austin's podcast after this fiasco? For what? Taking pot shots at Punk and the IWC? That's what they've reduced themselves to? Belittling the very people that feed them? 

Anyways, like I said. Wrestling just got fucked over in the ass last night and humped all the way to high heaven and Bryan is also to partly blame for the fiasco.

I was so close to paying money for the network last night ... but did not pull the trigger. It's my money to keep. The WWE does not get it. Of course it doesn't matter because they've proven that even as a bunch of vindictive, out of touch retards they can still make money (and I solute them for it) but at least they're not getting any of mine.


----------



## Cyon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

In all honesty, I don't think Reigns will be booed all over the place. When they go to casual cities, he'll get cheers majority of the time, and smark cities will be boos throughout.

Just like Cena :reigns :cena3


----------



## Reaper

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cyon said:


> In all honesty, I don't think Reigns will be booed all over the place. When they go to casual cities, he'll get cheers majority of the time, and smark cities will be boos throughout.
> 
> Just like Cena :reigns :cena3


Bryan is not just over with the IWC and smarks. He's more over with the casuals than Reigns and Cena are.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

"Not much happened after The Royal Rumble went off the air. Roman Reigns posed on each corner and left. *After the show was over, fans were chanting for refunds.*"

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0126/588887/fans-crash-wwe-network-cancellation-page/


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I hate everything about this. WWE has managed to make me dislike my favorite winning what should be a pivotal moment in his career :clap


----------



## ironcladd1

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm expecting Reigns to beat Lesnar in 5 minutes with one spear. fpalm

That'll make Reigns look strong. :vince5


----------



## paqman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They dicked me last year when I had tickets to WM30 with that Batista shit and they just dicked me again with Reigns. They turned last year's around at the last minute, so I have no idea what to expect, but right now I don't even want to bother going to WM31. 

Royal Rumble is supposed to get you hype for Mania, not dread it.


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm honestly just going to tune in for the trainwreck. For the first time in a while I'm genuinely questioning why I'm still watching this show. Even Reigns aside it's like everything they did in the Rumble match was booked as wrong as it could have possibly been. Might need to take another break following Wrestlemania.


----------



## Reaper

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> "Not much happened after The Royal Rumble went off the air. Roman Reigns posed on each corner and left. *After the show was over, fans were chanting for refunds.*"
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0126/588887/fans-crash-wwe-network-cancellation-page/


How much do you want to bet that the WWE took down the cancellation page themselves to keep the people from canceling.


----------



## AG.

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Yeah, I blame the WWE for this. They did mess up big time. I feel bad for Reigns, not really his fault, he was just doing his job. At least, he kept going after hearing all those loud boo's. And it sucks how The Rock couldn't even help him out. I cringed after the match was over and how The Rock raised his hand and heard boo's. I could tell on The Rock's face, he wasn't feeling it either. We'll see what happens tomorrow on RAW. 

Reigns wasn't ready to main event, simple as that.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Obviously, i'm not keen on Reigns winning the Rumble but I really feel for the guy. He doesn't deserve this; Vince ruined another potential star with his shoddy booking.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They've poisoned him for good now. Had they had patience he might have become that star they think he "should" be, but not now.


----------



## Headliner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's crazy if you think about it. We are legit watching WWE create the new face of the company before our very eyes whether people like it or not. Reigns is going to be the guy for the next 7-8 years. 

:mj2


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

His career is ruined UNLESS he turns heel or doesn't walk out as champ. Quite sad actually. He's fucking 29 years old and his career will be ruined from what it could've been because Vince is a stubborn dumbfuck. A guy who has won *one* ppv singles match is about to beat Lesnar clean and Mania. Tbh, I don't see Roman having a long WWE career. He's young and good looking. If he's smart, he'd try to get Rock to make some acting connections and get out before he hits 35.


----------



## wonder goat

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Didn't Roman Reigns once attack The Rock when he was in the Shield?


----------



## Cyon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Riptear said:


> Bryan is not just over with the IWC and smarks. He's more over with the casuals than Reigns and Cena are.


That true. But...what does Bryan have to do with my post? I didn't mention him? Just curious.


----------



## wonder goat

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Créole Heat said:


> His career is ruined UNLESS he turns heel or doesn't walk out as champ. Quite sad actually. He's fucking 29 years old and his career will be ruined from what it could've been because Vince is a stubborn dumbfuck. A guy who has won *one* ppv singles match is about to beat Lesnar clean and Mania. Tbh, I don't see Roman having a long WWE career. He's young and good looking. If he's smart, he'd try to get Rock to make some acting connections and get out before he hits 35.


Roman Reigns doesn't strike me as much of an actor. Not everyone in wrestling can make it in Hollywood.


----------



## Headliner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Créole Heat said:


> His career is ruined UNLESS he turns heel or doesn't walk out as champ. Quite sad actually. He's fucking 29 years old and his career will be ruined from what it could've been because Vince is a stubborn dumbfuck. A guy who has won *one* ppv singles match is about to beat Lesnar clean and Mania. Tbh, I don't see Roman having a long WWE career. He's young and good looking. If he's smart, he'd try to get Rock to make some acting connections and get out before he hits 35.


Yeah. The worse part is, none of this is his fault. This all goes back to the way WWE books their main-event talent. When they see their next main-event guy, they push him straight to the top without proper development. 

Bret Hart, HBK, Austin, Rock, Triple H, Cena, etc all went through the mid-card title ranks to see if they were ready for the main-event slot. Once they were seasoned enough, they were promoted and become World Champion. They all made it because they were ready. It's basic booking. 

Now you got guys getting the Brock Lesnar push when only someone like Brock Lesnar can get that push. Sheamus got that same push and he failed. 

Also, WWE thinks that the "WWE brand/machine" is strong enough to carry Reigns to a successful main-event career regardless of his flaws and/or the crowd and that simply isn't the case.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Yep, I feel sorry for the guy. He has the potential to be huge, but got pushed a bit too soon and a rabid, entitled audience tore him to shreds because their favorite garden gnome did not win. His only option is to turn heel, really.


----------



## Oxidamus

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Posting right here so I can edit this later with questions people ask me about what I think so I can direct them to my opinion instead of quoting myself or explaining myself time and time again.

As for this, I can't think of a worse Rumble winner than Reigns.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ironyman said:


> He has the potential to be huge.


Getting REALLY tired of hearing this outright lie.


----------



## redban

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

From a storyline / kayfabe perspective, Reigns has an advantage over Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, and other faces; viz. Reigns has been booked as unstoppable, thereby making him a credible threat to Brock Lesnar.

Since his debut, Reigns has yet to lose a singles match (In this regard, he's like Rusev). He has clean pinfall victories over CM Punk, Seth Rollins, Randy Orton. He eliminated three persons singe-highhandedly in a Survivor Series Elimination match in 2013, including Rey Mysterio. And he has the most eliminations in a Royal Rumble match.

Therefore, Reigns vs Lesnar is the classic irresistible force vs immovable object. In wrestling, you can't beat that feeling.

At the very least, I urge you to wait until March 1st before criticizing the decision for Reigns vs Lesnar. I always hope for the best, and I wish Reigns good luck.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Getting REALLY tired of hearing this outright lie.


Well, stay tired. He does have potential. They just pushed the guy too early.


----------



## Roho

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I mentioned this in another thread...

But Reigns needs to turn heel, now. No grey area...no Cena-ish shit...just straight up fuck you salty-ass motherfuckers. I won the Royal Rumble, and I'm going to put all of your favorites in the dirt. 

If there's any positive spin, it's that Reigns has the perfect pathway to heel stardom. He'd blow Rollins out of the water with all the negativity surrounding him.


----------



## obby

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't think he has any potential whatsoever. None of this, HE'S NOT READY bullshit, he just sucks.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ironyman said:


> Well, stay tired. He does have potential. They just pushed the guy too early.


He has zero potential to be any kind of draw. He is driving people away from the product. The fans in attendance would have preferred even a RUSEV victory over seeing him win.

Stop being silly, kiddo.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Headliner said:


> Yeah. The worse part is, none of this is his fault. This all goes back to the way WWE books their main-event talent. When they see their next main-event guy, they push him straight to the top without proper development.
> 
> Bret Hart, HBK, Austin, Rock, Triple H, Cena, etc all went through the mid-card title ranks to see if they were ready for the main-event slot. Once they were seasoned enough, they were promoted and become World Champion. They all made it because they were ready. It's basic booking.
> 
> Now you got guys getting the Brock Lesnar push when only someone like Brock Lesnar can get that push. Sheamus got that same push and he failed.
> 
> Also, WWE thinks that the "WWE brand/machine" is strong enough to carry Reigns to a successful main-event career regardless of his flaws and/or the crowd and that simply isn't the case.


Vince is just not only out of touch but so arrogant that he thinks that he's never wrong. He's in for a rude awakening. His network is a flop, he's soured relationships with cable companies, WWE stock will continue to drop, and he's gonna lose hundreds of millions. Nothing is going right for WWE. And Vince deserves all of it.



redban said:


> From a storyline / kayfabe perspective, Reigns has an advantage over Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, and other faces; viz. Reigns has been booked as unstoppable, thereby making him a credible threat to Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Since his debut, Reigns has yet to lose a singles match (In this regard, he's like Rusev). He has clean pinfall victories over CM Punk, Seth Rollins, Randy Orton. He eliminated three persons singe-highhandedly in a Survivor Series Elimination match in 2013, including Rey Mysterio. And he has the most eliminations in a Royal Rumble match.
> 
> Therefore, Reigns vs Lesnar is the classic irresistible force vs immovable object. In wrestling, you can't beat that feeling.
> 
> At the very least, I urge you to wait until March 1st before criticizing the decision for Reigns vs Lesnar. I always hope for the best, and I wish Reigns good luck.


False. Reigns needed help to beat Kane and Big Show in 2015. He's only won one ppv match and even winning this Rumble wasn't that impressive. Daniel Bryan has already beaten the likes of Cena, Triple H, Orton, and Batista. Kayfabe wise, DB has a better shot against Lesnar than Reigns has


----------



## Mister Abigail

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## Headliner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The scary part about all of this is that I wouldn't be surprised if this was the plan (Reigns) after Bork broke the streak at Mania 30. This could be a 1 year plan in the making.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

^Of course it was, I knew Reigns was winning this years Rumble last year.



ironyman said:


> Well, stay tired. He does have potential. They just pushed the guy too early.


No charisma, can't work a mic worth a fuck, can't work a match worth a fuck. Where's the potential? Potential means you show promise, he doesn't. His fucking FACE does not give him potential to do pro wrestling. If he looked like some average joe, nobody would be going on about this "potential" bullshit, he'd just be a guy who sucks.

And quite frankly, as much as everybody gets hard when they look at him, he has a bad look for pro wrestling, there's no other way to say it. His look does not scream "tough guy" in ANY way, there's no way they can convince me that he's ever been in a fight with his model face.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ImitationGame said:


> He has zero potential to be any kind of draw. He is driving people away from the product. The fans in attendance would have preferred even a RUSEV victory over seeing him win.
> 
> Stop being silly, kiddo.


LOL, kiddo, aye? That's funny.

Anyway, I still feel that he could be made into a star given time. They were booing him tonight because he is still green and got pushed too early. Oh, and also because Daniel Bryan fans are quite rabid. Quite a volatile mixture and if anyone should be blamed, it's the WWE for being so short sighted in putting him in this situation.


----------



## Solf

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Headliner said:


> This could be a 1 year plan in the making.



And what a masterfully conceived plan. Nothing backfired. Everyone is red hot for the Reigns vs Brock match. 
Will the underdog manage to overcome the odds ? I'm thrilled.


------

For god's sake, please STOP implying Reigns only got booed because of what happened with Bryan. Crowd would've fucking popped had Ambrose won.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ironyman said:


> LOL, kiddo, aye? That's funny.
> 
> Anyway, I still feel that he could be made into a star given time. They were booing him tonight because he is still green and got pushed too early. Oh, and also because Daniel Bryan fans are quite rabid. Quite a volatile mixture and if anyone should be blamed, it's the WWE for being so short sighted in putting him in this situation.


They were still cheering for guys like Ambrose, Ziggler, and Sandow. If any of these guys win, they get positive reactions. So it's not about Bryan.

Reigns doesn't have a single attribute that could make him a big star. No mic skills, no in ring skills, incredibly little charisma.


----------



## Reaper

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



surfingned said:


> I mentioned this in another thread...
> 
> But Reigns needs to turn heel, now. No grey area...no Cena-ish shit...just straight up fuck you salty-ass motherfuckers. I won the Royal Rumble, and I'm going to put all of your favorites in the dirt.
> 
> If there's any positive spin, it's that Reigns has the perfect pathway to heel stardom. He'd blow Rollins out of the water with all the negativity surrounding him.


Goes to show how little of the business side of things you understand. 

Faces bring in more money than heels. If they turn Reigns heel, then they lose pretty much all the reasons why they want him to be the face of the company anyways. 

Making this Royal Rumble victory another one of Vince's worst decisions. 

And he's made a lot of them. Miz, Del Rio and Sheamus come to mind. 

It's personal now, not professional. 

Vince o someone in the organization just doesn't want guys like Bryan o Punk to be faces (when they were both over enough to take over and still be marketable). 

I really think people need to stop pretending that there is anything objective about how they select their faces, because they don't.


----------



## Robbyfude

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ironyman said:


> LOL, kiddo, aye? That's funny.
> 
> Anyway, I still feel that he could be made into a star given time. They were booing him tonight because he is still green and got pushed too early. Oh, and also because Daniel Bryan fans are quite rabid. Quite a volatile mixture and if anyone should be blamed, it's the WWE for being so short sighted in putting him in this situation.


When will people stop spewing this trash? They were all cheering for multiple people, not just Bryan. Stop saying this was cause of Bryan, cause it wasn't, they are mad that this no talented hack comes back from an injury, and has had barely any singles matches and is skyrocketed to mainevent Wrestlemania


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think Reigns winning the Rumble was more upsetting than even the first time I saw the Red Wedding.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> ^Of course it was, I knew Reigns was winning this years Rumble last year.
> 
> 
> 
> No charisma, can't work a mic worth a fuck, can't work a match worth a fuck. Where's the potential? Potential means you show promise, he doesn't. His fucking FACE does not give him potential to do pro wrestling. If he looked like some average joe, nobody would be going on about this "potential" bullshit, he'd just be a guy who sucks.
> 
> And quite frankly, as much as everybody gets hard when they look at him, he has a bad look for pro wrestling, there's no other way to say it. His look does not scream "tough guy" in ANY way, there's no way they can convince me that he's ever been in a fight with his model face.


Yes, I agree he needs work. And he should have been given more time and more of a build up. But he is probably ruined now as far as being the next face goes. He should make a decent heel, though.

He does not have a good look? What are you smoking? He is a walking panty drencher and that is why they love him so much. The guy has a GREAT look and saying otherwise is hilarious, but whatever, man.


----------



## Roho

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Riptear said:


> Goes to show how little of the business side of things you understand.
> 
> Faces bring in more money than heels. If they turn Reigns heel, then they lose pretty much all the reasons why they want him to be the face of the company anyways.
> 
> Making this Royal Rumble victory another one of Vince's worst decisions.
> 
> And he's made a lot of them. Miz, Del Rio and Sheamus come to mind.
> 
> It's personal now, not professional.
> 
> Vince o someone in the organization just doesn't want guys like Bryan o Punk to be faces (when they were both over enough to take over and still be marketable).
> 
> I really think people need to stop pretending that there is anything objective about how they select their faces, because they don't.


Explain to me how any of their "business decisions" have worked out in recent years? Reigns has so much hate surrounding him right now that a new face could be made just by having him go against him.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Robbyfude said:


> When will people stop spewing this trash? They were all cheering for multiple people, not just Bryan. Stop saying this was cause of Bryan, cause it wasn't, they are mad that this no talented hack comes back from an injury, and has had barely any singles matches and is skyrocketed to mainevent Wrestlemania


It was still a huge part of it and you can't convince me otherwise. It was the same thing last year when Bryan fans were acting like petulant brats.


----------



## wonder goat

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

To the people saying they need to turn Reigns heel: I think the only way that would work is if they also turned Lesnar face and managed to resign him to a contract for another year or at least until SummerSlam 2015. That way Lesnar can retain and I think that would satisfy most people. It wouldn't really satisfy me, but I can't see them doing a heel vs. heel feud for the main event of their biggest show.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



surfingned said:


> Explain to me how any of their "business decisions" have worked out in recent years? Reigns has so much hate surrounding him right now that a new face could be made just by having him go against him.


LOL, that is probably true.


----------



## .christopher.

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It must be depressing for the current roster to see this happening

You have guys like Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose who have pretty much everything. They can cut a good promo, they know how to go in the ring, they have the crowd firmly behind them, etc...and yet this jabroni who hasn't done anything remotely close to either of them is being pushed to the moon despite being a very obvious bad choice, just because he makes women wet and guys swoon


----------



## Oxidamus

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



.christopher. said:


> It must be depressing for the current roster to see this happening
> 
> You have guys like Bray Wyatt and Dean Ambrose who have pretty much everything. They can cut a good promo, they know how to go in the ring, they have the crowd firmly behind them, etc...and yet this jabroni who hasn't done anything remotely close to either of them is being pushed to the moon despite being a very obvious bad choice, just because he makes women wet and guys swoon


Wyatt isn't anything special in ring either. Personally I'd prefer Reigns' hilariously awful >60 second promos or extremely concise <60 second promos to Wyatt's excessive rambling which would have an increased allotted time if he's in the title picture.
:jay

Though I'd prefer virtually any other realistic choice over Reigns over Wyatt.


----------



## Neuron

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

His road to Wrestlemania is going to look like a giant beanstalk. Brace yourselves for more nursery rhyme promos and three moves of doom matches.


----------



## .christopher.

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SPAZ said:


> Wyatt isn't anything special in ring either. Personally I'd prefer Reigns' hilariously awful >60 second promos or extremely concise <60 second promos to Wyatt's excessive rambling which would have an increased allotted time if he's in the title picture.
> :jay
> 
> Though I'd prefer virtually any other realistic choice over Reigns over Wyatt.


Wyatt isn't great but for a guy his size he is very good. Much better than Reigns anyhow
The thing is, if booked properly, Wyatts promos would be much more better than they are now. At the moment he's all bark, no bite. They make him talk, and talk, and talk, and talk without ever allowing him to back it up so he always ends up repeating himself. If they gave him a push, with more wins, then those words would start to mean something and he'd progress from repeating bullshit to spouting much more meaningful bullshit

If, back in the day, The Rock was constantly getting his ass whooped after cutting his "candy ass" promo, then it'd be the same problem Wyatt's having at the moment


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Turning heel isn't going to help an uncharismatic, green as goose shit hack get any better.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The Rock sounds as green as Roman in this backstage interview after the match. My god this is embarrassing.

http://vimeo.com/117773491


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ironyman said:


> Yes, I agree he needs work. And he should have been given more time and more of a build up. But he is probably ruined now as far as being the next face goes. He should make a decent heel, though.
> 
> He does not have a good look? What are you smoking? He is a walking panty drencher and that is why they love him so much. The guy has a GREAT look and saying otherwise is hilarious, but whatever, man.


No amount of work is gonna save a guy without charisma and mic skills.

People seriously need re-training about this misconception about what a great look in wrestling is, WWE has fooled you, like they have with a million other things. This is simulated COMBAT. You can't take a god damn model seriously in a fight. Vince McMahons **** erotic fantasies are not credible in a wrestling ring.

Let me get this straight. They are going to have a guy who looks like this:










defeat a guy who looks like this:










Are they fucking kidding me with this bullshit? Who buys this? You're really gonna take Mr. Sex Appeal seriously in a WrestleMania main event, let alone against him?


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



wonder goat said:


> To the people saying they need to turn Reigns heel: I think the only way that would work is if they also turned Lesnar face and managed to resign him to a contract for another year or at least until SummerSlam 2015. That way Lesnar can retain and I think that would satisfy most people. It wouldn't really satisfy me, but I can't see them doing a heel vs. heel feud for the main event of their biggest show.


They shouldn't turn him heel. They should fire him for possessing exactly 0 of the attributes that a professional wrestler should possess.

This guy is not even a mid card level talent.


----------



## JimCornette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns is pretty much a modern day Batista. A great look, then nothing else. So it'd expect he'll have a similar career to that of Dave (couple of Rumble wins, long title reigns, mainevents, etc.)


----------



## Oxidamus

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



.christopher. said:


> Wyatt isn't great but for a guy his size he is very good. Much better than Reigns anyhow
> The thing is, if booked properly, Wyatts promos would be much more better than they are now. At the moment he's all bark, no bite. They make him talk, and talk, and talk, and talk without ever allowing him to back it up so he always ends up repeating himself. If they gave him a push, with more wins, then those words would start to mean something and he'd progress from repeating bullshit to spouting much more meaningful bullshit
> 
> If, back in the day, The Rock was constantly getting his ass whooped after cutting his "candy ass" promo, then it'd be the same problem Wyatt's having at the moment


Nah man his promos were shite when he debuted and was still a "threat". This is just an excuse for Wyatt fans to blame anyone but Wyatt for being uninteresting though given lengthy promo times for months.


----------



## Gordon Shumway

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I have no doubt in my mind that after the Royal Rumble, Vince will have it in his mind that he can strike gold a second time. Once upon a time the fans turned on Rocky Maivia, even going so far as chanting "Rocky suck" and "die Rocky die". It was this that would ultimately lead to his transformation into The Rock.

Unfortunately for Vince, pedigree doesn't guarantee success and Roman Reigns is not The Rock.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## checkcola

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This is a mess.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No amount of work is gonna save a guy without charisma and mic skills.
> 
> People seriously need re-training about this misconception about what a great look in wrestling is, WWE has fooled you, like they have with a million other things. This is simulated COMBAT. You can't take a god damn model seriously in a fight. Vince McMahons **** erotic fantasies are not credible in a wrestling ring.
> 
> Let me get this straight. They are going to have a guy who looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defeat a guy who looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they fucking kidding me with this bullshit? Who buys this? You're really gonna take Mr. Sex Appeal seriously in a WrestleMania main event, let alone against him?


In his defense, would anyone look credible against Lesnar, looks aside?

He took four AA's, a steel steps shot to the head, a curbstomp, and an elbow drop through an announce table and still won. As tough as he looks, I'd expect Barrett to get broken in half over Lesnar's knee, let alone the Samoan Kal-El.


----------



## .christopher.

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SPAZ said:


> Nah man his promos were shite when he debuted and was still a "threat". This is just an excuse for Wyatt fans to blame anyone but Wyatt for being uninteresting though given lengthy promo times for months.


Ah, when he first debuted and was actually credible, I thought he was cutting some of the best promos in WWE for years, but to each their own


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No amount of work is gonna save a guy without charisma and mic skills.
> 
> People seriously need re-training about this misconception about what a great look in wrestling is, WWE has fooled you, like they have with a million other things. This is simulated COMBAT. You can't take a god damn model seriously in a fight. Vince McMahons **** erotic fantasies are not credible in a wrestling ring.
> 
> Let me get this straight. They are going to have a guy who looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defeat a guy who looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they fucking kidding me with this bullshit? Who buys this? You're really gonna take Mr. Sex Appeal seriously in a WrestleMania main event, let alone against him?


But... it's not real combat. At the end of the day, it's a show, it's entertainment. So like in the movies, of course they are going to be high on looks. Besides, just because he makes women wet does not mean that he is some pussy, lol.

However, I do agree that seeing him go up against Brock looks ludicrous. But not because he is a pretty boy, it's because he in no way has had the proper build up or time to try and become a bigger star for such a match. It is just not believable in the sense of even being entertainment. Brock is too big of a mountain for him.

Now whether he eventually bloomed into something great is up for debate. Sure, he may never have, even with all the time in the world. My only point is that they at least needed to *try* to develop him more, beings they were so high on the guy. I think he could have at least least improved. But as it stands, they are sabotaging him.


----------



## Cyon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



wonder goat said:


> To the people saying they need to turn Reigns heel: I think the only way that would work is if they also turned Lesnar face and managed to resign him to a contract for another year or at least until SummerSlam 2015. That way Lesnar can retain and I think that would satisfy most people. It wouldn't really satisfy me, but I can't see them doing a heel vs. heel feud for the main event of their biggest show.


Lesnar doesn't even need to turn full face. He's already kind of a tweener, which is enough. Plus, I guarantee you that when choosing between Lesnar and Reigns, people will cheer for Lesnar by default.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

all trolling aside, i genuinly feel horrible for reigns. it's not his fault that the WWE are such idiots. he probably wouldn't have been booed half as hard if the WWE didn't give us the middle finger tonight. i hope the fans keep hitting them where it hurts and keep unsubscribing to their network. it's the only way they'll learn.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

-Turn Roman heel and have him join the Authority. Yeah Batista did the same thing last year, but WWE went ahead and made the same Rumble mistake as last year, so whatever.

-Brock goes rogue, and becomes a face by default.

-Rollins gets jealous now that Roman's the crown jewel of the Authority, and later turns face by cashing in on Roman at Wrestlemania.

There really aren't many ways they can get out of this one.


----------



## wonder goat

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cyon said:


> Lesnar doesn't even need to turn full face. He's already kind of a tweener, which is enough. Plus, I guarantee you that when choosing between Lesnar and Reigns, people will cheer for Lesnar by default.


Will they still cheer for Lesnar though if they know he's leaving after WM 31?


----------



## Oxidamus

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SVETV988_fan said:


> all trolling aside, i genuinly feel horrible for reigns. it's not his fault that the WWE are such idiots. he probably wouldn't have been booed half as hard if the WWE didn't give us the middle finger tonight. i hope the fans keep hitting them where it hurts and keep unsubscribing to their network. it's the only way they'll learn.


Why feel sorry for Reigns bro? Didn't you see what he said about people who don't like him? He's an egotistical prick.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



wonder goat said:


> Will they still cheer for Lesnar though if they know he's leaving after WM 31?


That's a giant variable, he shouldn't be headlining the show IMO if he's leaving right after. Unless they resigned him, that match is DOOMED.


----------



## JY57

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

wouldn't surprise me if they have Sting w/Vince vs Hunter w/Stephanie for Control of The Company with Taker appearance @ the end closes the show


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SPAZ said:


> Why feel sorry for Reigns bro? Didn't you see what he said about people who don't like him? He's an egotistical prick.


to be fair, he probably gets bombarded by criticism and hate on the daily. batista flipped too and he's supposedly a very nice guy. reigns didn't handle it well, but i can understand that.

i feel sorry for him because the WWE unintentionally ruined his face push by shitting on all the crowd favorites. he's not booking himself, senile vince is making all the final decisions. i hope the WWE gets their comeuppance, but i also hope that reigns recovers.

that said, i feel even worse for all the wrestlers that worked their asses off to get over only to be treated this way. i never seen a company have so much contempt for it's customer base and it's employees that break their backs for them.


----------



## BigEMartin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They pushed too hard. Reigns will never be over.


----------



## Oxidamus

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SVETV988_fan said:


> to be fair, he probably gets bombarded by criticism and hate on the daily. batista flipped too and he's supposedly a very nice guy. reigns didn't handle it well, but i can understand that.
> 
> i feel sorry for him because the WWE unintentionally ruined his face push by shitting on all the crowd favorites. he's not booking himself, senile vince is making all the final decisions. i hope the WWE gets their comeuppance, but i also hope that reigns recovers.
> 
> that said, i feel even worse for all the wrestlers that worked their asses off to get over only to be treated this way. i never seen a company have so much contempt for it's customer base and it's employees that break their backs for them.


Everyone gets bombarded with criticism. None but Reigns say stupid shit like him, stating you have to be a wrestler to know what's going on, or calling everyone that criticises him a "hater" and outright saying everyone that is a "hater" has a shit life and is basically jealous of his success.

Cena has gotten more shit for much longer and what does he do? Plus I'm pretty sure Batista's "flipping out" was part of his character plan.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Turning heel not an option for Reigns. Lesnar match needs a face for the crowd to support against the unstoppable monster. Reigns is not that right now. 

Can't sell a PPV were everybody knows that the heel is going over the face because Brock is leaving. That would be incredibly retarded so Vince is probably considering it right now. 

Anyways if they have any sense they'll cut their losses with this and pretend Reigns is injured again and keep him away for a while. He's going to get absolutely slaughtered if they keep him around it will do nothing but hurt him. 

Nring back King of the ring for Fast Lane and have either Bryan, Ziggler or Ambrose go over and get the opportunity to face Brock. 

Reigns/Brock is unsellable after tonight. Cut your losses WWE, don't dig a deeper grave. 

Reigns can return in the summer as a heel and you can go from there taking it very fucking slowly with him. 

Do the right thing. You fucked up bad.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SPAZ said:


> Everyone gets bombarded with criticism. None but Reigns say stupid shit like him, stating you have to be a wrestler to know what's going on, or calling everyone that criticises him a "hater" and outright saying everyone that is a "hater" has a shit life and is basically jealous of his success.
> 
> Cena has gotten more shit for much longer and what does he do? Plus I'm pretty sure Batista's "flipping out" was part of his character plan.


don't agree with batista's flipping being by design, i think it was a spontaneous reaction to things he read. people handle things differently, human beings can get sensitive and take things to heart more than others. who knows how much stupidity was thrown his way before he "snapped". was it a bit douchy of him? sure, but that can be understandible given the circumstances. 

cena's a different guy, he handles pressure well. that's one of the reasons why he's been on top for so long.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Save Mania and Reigns career*

There is no way around this now. Reigns/Lesnar won't sell. 

Not even if you reverse the roles because Face Lesnar facing a heel Reigns is impossible to do with Lesnar not renewing and the fact that the whole selling point of a match with Lesnar is seeing the monster get stopped. :shrug 

Adding another face to the match would also make no sense whatsoever after last night. Reigns won clean, Lesnar won clean. 

Ziggler/Bryan/Ambrose would just come across as spare parts in this match anyway. I think the fans would see the desperation mile off and it just wouldn't go down well. 

I see two options.. Either 

A). You keep Reigns around and you probably have to turn him heel now but you take a risk and try and turn Rollins face at the same time after his effort last night and have him declare that he wants another shot at Brock and he wants it at Mania where he can defeat Brock and Reigns and prove he is the standard bearer of the WWE. 

Cashes the briefcase in for Mania and the authority disown him and form a new alliance with Reigns.

Risky because Rollins is so over as a heel it's hard to tell how well this could be pulled off but with the hatred Reigns is going to have to put up with I'd think a double turn of some sort here wouldn't be impossible if not a little out of the blue :lol - Rollins goes over at Mania as a face. 

B). You take Reigns out completely. Fake injury angle and keep him off TV until the Summer when Mania has blown over. Reintroduce him as a heel but take it slowly and learn from this mistake. 

Once you've done this you set up a tournament (KOTR maybe?) for Fast Lane and have one of your top three babyfaces (Bryan, Ziggler or Ambrose) go over and go on to face Brock. 

These are the two options i think have a chance of working and rectifying the situation. What does everybody else think? 

Reigns/Lesnar is impossible to sell now to the audience. Something has to be done.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's easy to say a guy has potential. You could say that about anyone.

"Damn, his booking sucks. He has potential, if only he was booked better."

See how easy it is?

A lot of Reigns fans will say he got pushed too early and if he crashes and burns, they will keep saying it. It's their go-to excuse for him sucking at everything.


----------



## ElTerrible

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I´d do a WM X+WM XIII combo booking.

I´d stick with Lesnar and Reigns as the main event, but make it abundantly clear that Rollins will cash in at Mania. I don´t even book him for another match. That´s done to protect against the backlash of a stand alone Lesnar/Reigns main event. 

Then I have Rollins tease that he´ll cash in after the brutal match between Lesnar/Reigns, because the opponent will be weakened. Only to have Rollins surprise Lesnar at the start of WrestleMania and cash in immediately. Lesnar is still sitting in the dressing room eating some meal. Heyman protests against it, because his client is not mentally ready. Streetfight for the world title to kickstart Mania and Rollins wins the belt. You avoid another Lesnar/Goldberg scenario.

Main Event is now Rollins and Reigns, where you do the Austin/Hitman double turn. The fans are so ready to get behind Rollins. They´ll probably cheer already, when he beats Lesnar. He´s the next big thing. Meanwhile you turn Reigns heel and stick him with Heyman, so he can learn and grow.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Save Mania and Reigns career*

Unfortunately, I don't think there is anything that can be done that wouldn't be worse than simply doing the match as is. They've really boxed themselves into a corner on this one.

Obviously if Reigns still isn't pulling a good reaction, they can have Rollins cash-in when he wins the title from Brock @ WM.

Pretty much they're going to need to stay the course and hope to god the fans get behind Reigns between now and WM. There really isn't a Plan B.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: Save Mania and Reigns career*

I just wrote something similar.

I´d do a WM X+WM XIII combo booking.

I´d stick with Lesnar and Reigns as the main event, but make it abundantly clear that Rollins will cash in at Mania. I don´t even book him for another match. That´s done to protect against the backlash of a stand alone Lesnar/Reigns main event.

Then I have Rollins tease that he´ll cash in after the brutal match between Lesnar/Reigns, because the opponent will be weakened. Only to have Rollins surprise Lesnar at the start of WrestleMania and cash in immediately. Lesnar is still sitting in the dressing room eating some meal. Heyman protests against it, because his client is not mentally ready. Streetfight for the world title to kickstart Mania and Rollins wins the belt. You avoid another Lesnar/Goldberg scenario.

Main Event is now Rollins and Reigns, where you do the Austin/Hitman double turn. The fans are so ready to get behind Rollins. They´ll probably cheer already, when he beats Lesnar. He´s the next big thing. Meanwhile you turn Reigns heel and stick him with Heyman, so he can learn and grow. 

Then build up Reigns against Ziggler and Bryan before re-entering him into the ME scene.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Save Mania and Reigns career*

Mania crowd will be much worse for them.

Maybe they have Rollins just outright announce he wants in the match with his briefcase, and carry it in a triple threat?


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I just realized we are getting Heyman vs Reigns on the mic!

:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's gonna be some intense shit! :lol


----------



## I Have DA LOOK

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

But...but he have da look!!1! 

:reigns:vince

so fucking hawt brb cumming


----------



## Tangerine

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

More like the Road to Financial Disaster. The company has dug its own grave with this.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

As much as we hate reigns we have to admit, his time has begun, he'll be the main guy now, if you don't like it better bail out. Guys like Ambrose, Wyatt and bryan will stay in the Midcard forever, it's a reigns and cena show now. This is 2005 all over again, all these years people have waited for their guys to get to the top but it never happened and now it's all going to repeat again. So you have to ask yourself, are you ready for the ride?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

I believe that is what this outcry is about, to make sure this don't happen. People don't want it.


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's as if Vince is trying to sabatage his own company.


----------



## DudeLove669

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



JTB33b said:


> It's as if Vince is trying to sabatage his own company.


It's been like that for many years now.


----------



## Zeppex

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Booking the next WM at ATT Stadium looks horrible. Going to bring every retired wrestler to sell it. Even Virgil will have a spot.


----------



## A$AP

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Let me get this straight. They are going to have a guy who looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defeat a guy who looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they fucking kidding me with this bullshit? Who buys this? You're really gonna take Mr. Sex Appeal seriously in a WrestleMania main event, let alone against him?


Your rant was spot on until this. You watch pro wrestling aka fake fighting so you must know the deal by now. There's thousands upon thousands of instances of physical mismatches that have showcased as neck and neck "battles".










How else would CM Punk be in a match with The Rock? The size difference alone there was absolutely hilarious but it was still a match. Why? Because we're watching pro wrestling. We're in an imaginary world where these are actual battles. You know this, Pyro.


----------



## Fatcat

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I can see Roman as the top guy, but I cant see him ever getting over enough with his limited skill set right now and such terrible booking by the company to reach that point. My guess is Reigns gets super pushed, has a very long reign with the title, then they go back to Cena because Reigns never got over enough to be "The Guy."


----------



## Hordriss

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

The thing the powers in WWE seem to be missing is everyone who has been face of the company after Hulk Hogan has got to that spot by getting over organically - Bret Hart, Steve Austin, The Rock, even John Cena.

Roman Reigns has not hit that level yet, not even close. Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler are light years ahead of him in that regard. 

You can't force the fans to like someone. Reigns will flop unless he can get over naturally. 

Sadly, the manner in which his Rumble win was booked has seriously tarnished him. I feel the only thing they can do to save him in the short term is to actually turn him heel, and then hope he gets over enough to turn him back.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A$AP said:


> Your rant was spot on until this. You watch pro wrestling aka fake fighting so you must know the deal by now. There's thousands upon thousands of instances of physical mismatches that have showcased as neck and neck "battles".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How else would CM Punk be in a match with The Rock? The size difference alone there was absolutely hilarious but it was still a match. Why? Because we're watching pro wrestling. We're in an imaginary world where these are actual battles. You know this, Pyro.


Your missing the point.

Punk Can wrestle, Rock can wrestle, Lesnar can wrestle.

And guess what? Reigns cannot fucking wrestle!


----------



## A$AP

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cobalt said:


> Your missing the point.
> 
> Punk Can wrestle, Rock can wrestle, Lesnar can wrestle.
> 
> And guess what? Reigns cannot fucking wrestle!


He wasn't talking about wrestling ability in the portion I quoted, he was talking about a physical mismatch. Don't go jumping the gun just because I mentioned Punk. Perhaps brush up on that reading comprehension. 

And anyone is a physical mismatch next to _Brock Lesnar_. :bosh _Especially_ your boy CM Punk.


----------



## I Have DA LOOK

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*










<3 :vince


----------



## Chris22

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

I can't wait until WM now, I'm way more interested now with knowing that Roman is getting the title shot.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A$AP said:


> He wasn't talking about wrestling ability in the portion I quoted, he was talking about a physical mismatch. Don't go jumping the gun just because I mentioned Punk. Perhaps brush up on that reading comprehension.
> 
> And anyone is a physical mismatch next to _Brock Lesnar_. :bosh _Especially_ your boy CM Punk.


You are missing the point. The basis of the Reigns push is HIS LOOK. That's the ONLY thing, whereas with Punk, he had A LOT of talent.

So Reigns only has a look, and to be frank, the look he has doesn't carry enough weight to justify beating Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A$AP said:


> He wasn't talking about wrestling ability in the portion I quoted, he was talking about a physical mismatch. Don't go jumping the gun just because I mentioned Punk. Perhaps brush up on that reading comprehension.
> 
> And anyone is a physical mismatch next to _Brock Lesnar_. :bosh _Especially_ your boy CM Punk.


Errrrrrrghhhhhhh

That's why my boy Punk ended up getting Match of the year with Lesnar in 2013. Physical mismatch means shit when your boy can wrestle

You mad? unk2


----------



## just1988

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*I personally think Reings is the right guy for the spot and he's as ready as he'll ever be. Sure, he's not the finished product but sometimes you have to give the guy the title for him to become the man.*


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

WWE's stupidity is unbelievable. Bryan has potential to be huge cash cow. They should be pushing him to the moon and raking in cash.

Instead they're pushing Reigns, who is not ready. They're pretty much ruining this guy's career. Reigns used to be popular with fans but now they're turning on him due to WWE shoving him down our throats.


----------



## A$AP

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



JTB33b said:


> It's as if Vince is trying to sabatage his own company.


He's over the hill and completely out of touch. This should be the last major decision he ever makes before they wheel him off to a home somewhere. 

We all know that's not going to happen, though. 



TakeMyGun said:


> You are missing the point. The basis of the Reigns push is HIS LOOK. That's the ONLY thing, whereas with Punk, he had A LOT of talent.
> 
> So Reigns only has a look, and to be frank, the look he has doesn't carry enough weight to justify beating Brock Lesnar.


"The look" is there according to them and the wrestling ability is abysmal at best. That hasn't stopped lots of main eventers, though.

He can work on his wrestling ability but he can't just go and acquire charisma. That's his problem. The fans are shitting all over him because he hasn't made a case for himself due to this major flaw. Even if they booked him better, they can't just hand him a personality.



TakeMyGun said:


> You are missing the point. The basis of the Reigns push is HIS LOOK. That's the ONLY thing, whereas with Punk, he had A LOT of talent.
> 
> So Reigns only has a look, and to be frank, the look he has doesn't carry enough weight to justify beating Brock Lesnar.


Once again, we weren't discussing wrestling ability there. :lmao Dat reading comprehension.


----------



## Marv95

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns will be fine if he's allowed to address his haters the kinda way Cena did back in early 2006. Turning heel would be the best way to go. There is the potential of a Brock face run on his way out.


----------



## JimCornette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> You are missing the point. The basis of the Reigns push is HIS LOOK. That's the ONLY thing, whereas with Punk, he had A LOT of talent.
> 
> *So Reigns only has a look, and to be frank, the look he has doesn't carry enough weight to justify beating Brock Lesnar.*


The look justified Batista winning the Rumble in 2005 and beating HHH in the WM main-event and being a top guy for many years. Same thing will happen here.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A$AP said:


> "The look" is there according to them and the wrestling ability is abysmal at best. *That hasn't stopped lots of main eventers, though.*
> 
> He can work on his wrestling ability but he can't just go and acquire charisma. That's his problem. The fans are shitting all over him because he hasn't made a case for himself due to this major flaw. Even if they booked him better, they can't just hand him a personality.


I think that doesn't come into play this generation as much as previous ones though. With how much people have been exposed to elite level wrestlers like Rollins and Bryan, I think Wrestling ability is more important than ever. But, it's still only one component. I know guys like Benoit and Jericho have been around, but they were never pushed as consistent main event talent like guys like Rollins, Bryan etc. were. Also with the 3 hour format, it allows guys to work 20 minute matches on a weekly basis where that was absent int he past. 

Like you said though, he just doesn't have the charisma, I agree with that. That's the biggest thing.



JimCornette said:


> The look justified Batista winning the Rumble in 2005 and beating HHH in the WM main-event and being a top guy for many years. Same thing will happen here.


Different Era, I don't recall Batista getting boo'd out of the building when he won the Rumble.

And I'm not denying Reigns is winning the belt at Mania, because he is. I'm just saying he fucking sucks.


----------



## DesolationRow

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

Vince McMahon may have had a hand in forging a mighty professional wrestling empire, but...



> ...[A] great empire and little minds go ill together.


--Edmund Burke


In other words, Vince will never, ever learn. BELEE DAT!


----------



## krai999

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

FOr all you hardcore DBZ fans doesn't this just remind you of how Gohan was supposed to be the one to defeat Buu but because of Goku's fanbase gohan got back lash and Goku remained as the main character instead. Don't believe me? Look it up. I mean gohan was in openings and shit but the fans fucked up the character


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

That's what WWE want you to think.
Seeing how Seth Rollins' storyline have been just right for him and fans flowing towards him, WWE seems to care more about Seth.
Give 6 months to 1 year, Roman Reigns will turn Heel and Seth Rollins will be the Face of WWE.
If not, just blame Vince XD


----------



## DannyMack

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> So the big question-
> 
> Do you all think the reaction carries over to all the other towns, or is it a one night thing?


Batista was booed last year even in the non-smarky towns, so I say yes it will carry over to the other towns. Fans like to feel that they are a part of something.

May God have mercy on Roman's soul.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KingofKings1281 said:


> I'm looking forward to Heyman versus Reigns on the mic. Battle for the ages.


I deg... declare this truth! BELEE DAT

If any of Reigns marks can answer me this?
1. What is the fucking investment in this WM main event when we know how it's gonna end and Reigns is no fucking underdog (booking-wise) for us to suspend out disbelief?
2. You get to feud with Big Show before moving onto THE BEAST IN 21-1? 
3. WHAT IS THIS FUCKING SHIT?
4. WHAT IS THIS FUCKING SHIT?
5. WHAT IS THIS FUCKING SHIT?
6. WHAT IS THIS FUCKING SHIT?
7. WHAT IS THIS FUCKING SHIT?
...
997. WHAT IS THIS FUCKING SHIT?


----------



## davetheraver

*So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

Just adding my 2 cents rather than post in a hundred different threads.

That boo was worse than bootistas, when ryback hit roman with a clothesline and got cheered I knew it was all over for RR.

Even the rock couldn't do anything for him, except get him booed even more.

I cant believe vince thought by using rock at the end it would wipe out the hate and get him cheered, does he really think the wwe universe is that stupid?

Its a joke now, RR looked like he wanted to cry.

Towards the end I wanted Cena to come out and see a cenwinslol moment, cause that would have been better.

If they push RR as the new cena it is going to flop hard, why they go with these guys I don't understand.

So they will now have to do the same crap as last year to insert DB into the picture, it makes wwe look like a joke and unprofessional that they cant get a road to wm story right any more.

The last one that worked was when Shaemus won, since then its sucking hard.

I really hope brock dosn't sign to ufc, stays in wwe, smashes RR at wm more than he did to cena at SS, and has a massive title run that matches punks or more.

Or i hope they are using this situation to turn brock face, rr heel and brock is in for the long haul.

Who knows


----------



## Muerte al fascismo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Not sure how WWE are going to recover this. Reign's won't work as a face so he has to turn, while Brock may be leaving so making him a face isn't the smartest move.

Rollins surely has to be the third man to dilute the heat coming Roman's way. There's no way WWE will not change course, unless everybody sensible has left creative.

Right now Brock vs Reigns is going down a path of the worst main-event in a very long time. WWE have booked themselves into a mess.


----------



## Jbones733

Sucks, not Reigns fault 

Could of gave him an IC run, build his long journey for next year 

How hell anyone gonna believe he can beat Brock ?

Establish, Ride the Bryan craze while ya have it and you create 2 stars

Not even the Rock could get Reigns over is really bad


----------



## henrymark

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

Don't forget people were even cheering for the Anti-American Russian over him lol


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

"We want Rusev"

Nuff said.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

When I'm thinking..Man..Brock vs. Rusev sounds good for Mania..






There's a problem somewhere.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

The word exposed comes to mind when I think of Roman.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

Haha. It's clearly not gonna work...

John Cena was at least cheered at the beginning of his run, and he sells a load of merch. Reigns has been doomed from the start.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

But remember it's just Smarks! WWE has long term booking and sticking to their guns to make new stars by pushing a guy who can't talk, gets gassed and is limited in the ring and isn't even sure of his own gimmick to the top. That's how you make new stars people, push a guy a year in to the top. 

RR isn't half as over as Bryan or Cena, Cena winning wouldn't have got this bad of a reaction... think about that.


----------



## Joff

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

I think it's fine if you didn't like that Reigns was the winner for a variety of reasons. One of the reasons I don't agree with is that to those that only booed him because Bryan didn't win it. 

To me the Rumble got off to a great start, but when Bryan got eliminated it just wasn't the same imo. I'm glad they made Wyatt look good though. Having Kane and Show do what they did in 2015 just adds to the long list of terrible decisions they've made. I don't understand why they still have to make them both look so good. I'd honestly rather CENAWINSLOL than that. At least you can justify it because Cena makes them money and actually has fans and isn't a washed up has been. Just ridiculous to me that they didn't have the final 5 be Reigns-Ambrose-Wyatt-Rusev-Bryan or Ziggler. Why not showcase your talent? Instead we got WWE trying to make Roman defy the odds. It was just bad booking, and Vince either thought the crowd would be stupid enough to eat it up or he simply does not care and that's what I think. having the Shattered Dreams come up after Bryan was eliminated has me convinced last night was a big fuck you to the IWC.


----------



## SiON

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

Reigns beats Lesnar, Rollins cashes in... Wrestlemania!!! Reigns turns heel, Seth turns face Dean stays neutral... Please God... Please...


----------



## The Sharpshooter

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

It really is quite unbelievable that they don't seem to have learnt from last year. It's as if they thought that The Rock would save any negative reaction that Roman Reigns would get. Really poor booking and clearly shows how out of touch they really are.

As for what happens now - I thought that Lesnar winning was very interesting. There were rumors back that he would drop the title before Mania as all signs were pointing to him leaving the WWE hence the result of his Mania match would be a foregone conclusion - does this mean that he is staying?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

I think Rusev getting cheered over Reigns was VERY telling. I thought for sure, they could always rely on Rusev being the last one eliminated, and there's no fucking way they'll boo him then. THEY FUCKING DID ANYWAY LOL. They hated Reigns more than the guy that wants the USA to burn.


----------



## davetheraver

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



NoleDynasty2490 said:


> When I'm thinking..Man..Brock vs. Rusev sounds good for Mania..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a problem somewhere.


Yeh same, and I was thinking even cena and brock would be good for WM.

You know something is bad when your thinking this.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

nope... reaction after GODtista victory was worse IMO


----------



## Joff

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



Miss Sally said:


> But remember it's just Smarks! WWE has long term booking and sticking to their guns to make new stars by pushing a guy who can't talk, gets gassed and is limited in the ring and isn't even sure of his own gimmick to the top. That's how you make new stars people, push a guy a year in to the top.
> 
> RR isn't half as over as Bryan or Cena, Cena winning wouldn't have got this bad of a reaction... think about that.


I don't like Cena and think he is a huge reason why the WWE is arguably at an all time low, but Cena actually had talent and fans. It's the way he is booked, that's why I don't like him. Cena has natural charisma and isn't awkward on the mic either.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



GitRekt said:


> I don't like Cena and think he is a huge reason why the WWE is arguably at an all time low, but Cena actually had talent and fans. It's the way he is booked, that's why I don't like him. Cena has natural charisma and isn't awkward on the mic either.


I said months ago that vince is pushing Reigns just because he knows Reigns will fail, he knows it would ruin HHH's guy and then he can say, "Hey guys i tried making a new star but you didn't want him." Then he pushes Cena back to ME status and people will love him for it simply because Cena isn't as bad as Reigns. He will also "prove" why he should be leading the company forever.


----------



## 9hunter

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

difference between reigns and batista last year was when batista won, the fans were like "daniel bryan or no one" this year it was like "anyone but reigns, big show or kane lol" and thats who we were left with.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

It was bad but nothing like last year. Atleast Reigns got mediocre cheers when he eliminated Show and Kane and on eventually winning but Batista was absolutely massacred right until the roll went off and for months thereafter something I don't see happening with Reigns in most cities.


----------



## davetheraver

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



GitRekt said:


> I don't like Cena and think he is a huge reason why the WWE is arguably at an all time low, but Cena actually had talent and fans. It's the way he is booked, that's why I don't like him. Cena has natural charisma and isn't awkward on the mic either.


Agree, cena sucks but he makes money

Cenas pocket of fans are not going to jump over to RR, never. Hes to dark and mean. Cena is bright and happy.

All the other fans that shit on cena, so called smarks, i prefer the term intelligent fans, know whats what and will shit on RR.


----------



## davetheraver

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



Miss Sally said:


> I said months ago that vince is pushing Reigns just because he knows Reigns will fail, he knows it would ruin HHH's guy and then he can say, "Hey guys i tried making a new star but you didn't want him." Then he pushes Cena back to ME status and people will love him for it simply because Cena isn't as bad as Reigns. He will also "prove" why he should be leading the company forever.


True, but cena has only a few years left in his career surely, unless he is just going to bitch the rest of his life to vince. It wouldn't surprise me to see cena come out at 50 still doing the same crap


----------



## brxd

*The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

As last night showed, Lesnar vs. Reigns in its current form simply isn't going to work. 

Tonight they have to execute the double-turn. Reigns becomes a Paul Heyman Guy, and the pair beat down Lesnar, who has been teasing a babyface turn recently. It solves the problem of Reigns' promos, as he now has a mouthpiece, and you have a new top heel. Lesnar can also be written off RAW for a month, until after Fast Lane.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

They even cheered Rusev over Reigns. That is like cheering Hitler over the devil. The lesser of two evils. lmaooo


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

Lesnar squashing Reigns.


----------



## Yawn Cena

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

Personally i'd rather see Lesnar sign a new contract and beat Roan Rainz, I just don't see Vince turning his new Cena in to a heel so quickly, doesn't sound like a Vince move. Mainly because it makes too much sense.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

Rollins cash in


----------



## Hemingway

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



Nicole Queen said:


> Lesnar squashing Reigns.


This, but in the build up, have Rock be the heel mouthpiece for his cousin.


----------



## Joff

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



Miss Sally said:


> I said months ago that vince is pushing Reigns just because he knows Reigns will fail, he knows it would ruin HHH's guy and then he can say, "Hey guys i tried making a new star but you didn't want him." Then he pushes Cena back to ME status and people will love him for it simply because Cena isn't as bad as Reigns. He will also "prove" why he should be leading the company forever.


I think Vince is just convinced RR is the real deal. He surrounds himself with ppl that agree. The Rock being related just is the cherry on top. Cena will always be the guy imo. I'd take Cena over RR because at least Cena us fun to boo and root against.


----------



## brxd

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



Nicole Queen said:


> Lesnar squashing Reigns.


How does this solve the problem of the weeks of build to WrestleMania, where they have to sell the PPV?


----------



## Yawn Cena

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

Can WWE really risk another decade of fans shitting all over their product and refusing to buy PPVs/Network subscriptions etc?

What I hate more than anything, is the obsession to have this one good guy, this one man who's head & shoulders above the competition to the point that there's no point watching his feuds because you know what's going to happen.

This isn't the old days, people want more intriguing storylines in any tv show, they don't want to get behind a 1 man wrecking machine who shits on the rest of the product and makes it irrelevant, especially when said man isn't even that talented.

Has dat shiny hair though, dem tattoo's doh.


----------



## Joff

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



davetheraver said:


> Agree, cena sucks but he makes money
> 
> Cenas pocket of fans are not going to jump over to RR, never. Hes to dark and mean. Cena is bright and happy.
> 
> All the other fans that shit on cena, so called smarks, i prefer the term intelligent fans, know whats what and will shit on RR.


Cena could have been a IWC favorite imo. Idc what ppl say, but the guy isn't a bad wrestler. He has charisma and can amp up crowds. If he didn't have the stupid schtick of defying the odds all the time and didn't pander to the crowd he easily could have gotten over.

He did what was best tho. he got over w Vince and made a shit ton of money and has more accolades. Most would rather have that than be over with the IWC but I feel Cena had the potential to be. I don't think Reigns does. He does not have the mic capabilities imo, and for all the flak, Cena is a better worker.


----------



## davetheraver

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

Id pay to see Lesnar squash RR, damn Id pay to see Lesnar squash anyone lol


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

I actually hate Roman Reigns more then I hate Cena. Wow. That just shows you how terrible he is. I always hated Cena but now Reigns comes along and I hate this guy ever worse. Never thought I would see the day where I would defend John Cena but I would take Cena over Reigns. At least with Cena he can have great matches.


----------



## GManSE4L

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

WWE FAST LANE

Cena v Lesnar for the WWE Title - Cena wins.

WRESTLEMANIA 31

Cena v Reigns for the WWE Title.


VINCE: 'hey that'll get Cena cheered, let's do it'


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



brxd said:


> How does this solve the problem of the weeks of build to WrestleMania, where they have to sell the PPV?


How does anything solve the problem of Reigns winning the Rumble? How does anything solve the problem of Reigns going over Lesnar? And I doubt this match would make record PPV sells so who the fuck cares? It's WM, that sells itself and there is no storyline build-up that can ever make Reigns/Lesnar compelling. The only compelling thing would be Lesnar just squashing Reigns, preferably even tonight so Bryan somehow gets in the main event and saves this clusterfuck.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



brxd said:


> As last night showed, Lesnar vs. Reigns in its current form simply isn't going to work.
> 
> Tonight they have to execute the double-turn. Reigns becomes a Paul Heyman Guy, and the pair beat down Lesnar, who has been teasing a babyface turn recently. It solves the problem of Reigns' promos, as he now has a mouthpiece, and you have a new top heel. Lesnar can also be written off RAW for a month, until after Fast Lane.


That's all well and good, but if Heyman joins Reigns, who does the talking for Brock? You have 2 horrific mic workers, either way someone's losing out.


----------



## brxd

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



Bad For Business said:


> That's all well and good, but if Heyman joins Reigns, who does the talking for Brock? You have 2 horrific mic workers, either way someone's losing out.


Lesnar isn't that bad, much better than Reigns on the stick. It would be easier for him as a face too. Plus, he wouldn't have to do much talking.


----------



## murder

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

I like the Roman/Rock heel turn idea. Could set up Bryan vs Reigns for the title and Lesnar vs Rock. Because if Rock gets HHH, what about Sting? Or is it Sting/Undertaker after all?


----------



## Bad For Business

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This main event is going to be a classic, for all the wrong reasons. Reigns gets gassed quickly in a normal match, dealing with Lesnar's physicality will probably kill the poor guy. The only thing that saves this match is either make it a triple threat with Bryan involved, or have Rollins cash in.

Reigns will go in as the face, but Lesnar will be infinitely more over than him.


----------



## brxd

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



Nicole Queen said:


> How does anything solve the problem of Reigns winning the Rumble? How does anything solve the problem of Reigns going over Lesnar? And I doubt this match would make record PPV sells so who the fuck cares? It's WM, that sells itself and there is no storyline build-up that can ever make Reigns/Lesnar compelling. The only compelling thing would be Lesnar just squashing Reigns, preferably even tonight so Bryan somehow gets in the main event and saves this clusterfuck.


Heyman turning on Lesnar would be a huge storyline with loads of potential. Certainly a whole lot better than what we have now.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

Can anyone tell me the type of chants Reigns got from crowds or was it just boos the whole time :ti I knew this guy was destined for resentment for this type of push where are Reigns fans at? "his not getting a super push" :ti "Reigns is over." :ti


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Haha. It's clearly not gonna work...
> 
> John Cena was at least cheered at the beginning of his run, and he sells a load of merch. Reigns has been doomed from the start.


Also Cena started in the midcard and earned his way to the top. He didn't get shoved straight into the main event like Reigns. 

They should have put Reigns in midcard as IC champion and let him improve himself on the mic and ring.


----------



## davetheraver

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

When DB got eliminated that was it we knew what we were in for, Kofi comes out, BOOOOOOO

When RR came out, BOOOOOOOO

When Ryback clotheslined RR and was cheered, that was it.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



brxd said:


> Heyman turning on Lesnar would be a huge storyline with loads of potential. Certainly a whole lot better than what we have now.


Heyman turning doesn't make sense to me.

Lesnar is the champ and after he loses the belt, he leaves the company, we all know that. Heyman can easily jump to Rollins after that or even Reigns but I don't see it happening before Lesnar is no longer champion. Why would Heyman turn on him? Especially since his alliance with Lesnar doesn't stop him from jumping to the Authority? Which is teased constantly and which makes 100x more sense than him turning on Brock fucking Lesnar. The same guy who can't stop bragging a whole year that his client CONQUERED THE STREAK AND IS THE REIGNING DEFENDING CHAMPION is gonna turn on him for what? It makes sense for Heyman to alliance with Rollins and the Authority but it makes no sense to throw his money at Reigns who has never crossed his path as anything outstanding.


----------



## The Cool Guy

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

Heel turn is the way to go. Gonna be an interesting Raw tomorrow to say the least.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

When Rusev (who has received nothing but heat before) is getting cheered over your supposed new guy, you know something is wrong. Very wrong. WWE hurry up and pull the plug on this talentless fuck.


----------



## brxd

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



Nicole Queen said:


> Heyman turning doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> Lesnar is the champ and after he loses the belt, he leaves the company, we all know that. Heyman can easily jump to Rollins after that or even Reigns but I don't see it happening before Lesnar is no longer champion. Why would Heyman turn on him? Especially since his alliance with Lesnar doesn't stop him from jumping to the Authority? Which is teased constantly and which makes 100x more sense than him turning on Brock fucking Lesnar. The same guy who can't stop bragging a whole year that his client CONQUERED THE STREAK AND IS THE REIGNING DEFENDING CHAMPION is gonna turn on him for what? It makes sense for Heyman to alliance with Rollins and the Authority but it makes no sense to throw his money at Reigns who has never crossed his path as anything outstanding.


He thinks Reigns has the potential to be better than Brock, after watching his rise + Rumble win.

Or you have Lesnar ditch Heyman, completing his face turn, saying he doesn't need him. Then Heyman announces his newest client Reigns.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



tylermoxreigns said:


> Rollins cash in


^^^^^^^^^. Or buy a time machine and fix it before it happens.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



brxd said:


> As last night showed, Lesnar vs. Reigns in its current form simply isn't going to work.
> 
> Tonight they have to execute the double-turn. Reigns becomes a Paul Heyman Guy, and the pair beat down Lesnar, who has been teasing a babyface turn recently. It solves the problem of Reigns' promos, as he now has a mouthpiece, and you have a new top heel. Lesnar can also be written off RAW for a month, until after Fast Lane.


I'd love that. If Reigns can actually be interesting as a heel...

Which I doubt. They will probably add Rollins to the match, for another Triple Threat, which Reigns will win.


----------



## Starbuck

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I feel sorry for Reigns. He's become the 'face' of this anti WWE movement still in full force from last year. At least then the hate was directed at the Authority and they could afford to turn Batista to make it work with Bryan. That isn't going to be so easy this time. If nothing else it will be pretty funny watching them ignore the boos like they have with Cena all these years. 

DAT ROMAN EMPIRE MAKING IT REIGN BITCHES or whatever it was Roman's infinitely cooler cousin had to say. Wrestelemania 31 is ending to boos or silence. Great way to kick off your new top star's run, eh WWE?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



Starbuck said:


> ^^^^^^^^^. Or buy a time machine and fix it before it happens.


If only.

This certainly ain't shaping up to be no Marty McFly 2015 that is for sure fpalm


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

Disagree. I think he's turning heel. Will join the Authority, after Trips kicks out Orton and Seth for not getting the job done. 

The authority will turn on Heyman and Lesnar turning them faces. Reigns will beat Lesnar at Mania through shenanigans by the help of Triple H and will become a new heel champ.

Setting up first few feuds with Seth Rollins and Randy Orton.


----------



## Roman Empire

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

I was actually thinking about Reigns doing a heel turn. He can start turning all the taunts against the audience like "Oh I'm going to WM, I won the rumble, you all are just jealous, etc.".


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

"popcorn... get your popcorn here!"


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

I'd have Reigns join The Authority, turn on Daniel Bryan and set up Reigns vs. Bryan at Fast Lane for the Main Event spot at Wrestlemania. Bryan beats Reigns, who can go on to face Ambrose or someone.

If not that then just have Heyman and Lesnar turn face, and be anti-establishment. Heyman's got plenty of reason to hate Triple H and WWE, and if anyone could make it work it's him.


----------



## murder

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



tylermoxreigns said:


> This certainly ain't shaping up to be no Marty McFly 2015 that is for sure fpalm


This is more like the alternate 1985 with Vince as Biff.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

funniest thing about this is Reigns and Batista were the final two last year and Roman, as a heel, wouldve got the monster heroic babyface pop of a lifetime if he'd eliminated big Dave

way to build them faces Vince you SHITHEAD :ha



davetheraver said:


> When DB got eliminated that was it we knew what we were in for, Kofi comes out, BOOOOOOO
> 
> .


that was pretty good too, "hey Vince crowd is starting to turn, getting kinda hostile out there, what are we gonna do?"

:vince3 "godammit, time for the big guns, send KOFI out there"


----------



## Solf

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

The time machine idea is actually the best. Which can tell you wonders about how bad they fucked themselves over.

They might be able to control the damage a bit if they indeed turn Reigns heel, but tbh, without something big happening or the title match being changed again, it just can't be really salvaged.


----------



## onlytoview

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

Oh well done you, did you figure that out by yourself? Most people have known this will happen for a long time now.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I really have a hard time understanding what the fuck they think they're doing with all of this. Do they really think that they will be able to turn Reigns into the most popular guy in the roster by having him face and defeat Brock Lesnar of all people? And if they do, then why the fuck did they make Lesnar a lovable destructive beast in this last Raw? Are they really this stupid or is someone trying to sabotage the show? Reigns is unproven and underwhelming, and Vince should have learned by now that it's impossible to create a top guy by having him destroy everybody and never looking weak. Austin was a jobber at one point, Rock was too, Cena as well. The top guy needs to come from underneath and rise organically, if you just make a guy invincible and indestructible he'll fail and become another Luger or Ultimate Warrior.

If you needed extra evidence that Vince is a senile, clueless old fool, then this show was for you.

My advice: you want a top guy for the next five to ten years? This is the guy for the job :rollins


----------



## Bad For Business

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

After some thinking, fuck it, they might as well go the whole Lex Luger route, give him his own version of the Lex express and see what happens. People hate him anyway, what could go wrong? 

Plus he's just as talentless as Luger was. Which means Bryan = Bret Hart in this whole scenario. Sounds right.


----------



## Prithvi

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

Hey! Everyone! Don't Forget about Seth Rollins.....What if?......
Cena vs brock at fastlane, and cena wins! Then brock does an F-5 to cena and leaves him in the ring. All of a sudden Seth will come and cash in his money in the bank contract on cena and win it! So!!! Rollins vs. Reigns at Wrestlemania! At least, know you can expect reigns to be cheered at Wrestlemania!


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



brxd said:


> How does this solve the problem of the weeks of build to WrestleMania, where they have to sell the PPV?


How does it stop the Wrestlemania audience from shitting all over both guys during the match itself since they'll know Lesnar is bailing right after?


----------



## Solf

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

If the crowd are vocals enough, and if the so-called "WWE Universe" hits them in the wallet (because sadly, it seems nowadays, it's the only thing that matters), the face of the company will be who we want it to be.

That is, if Vince does prefer giving up on Reigns rather than going bankrupt, which clearly isn't 100% as of now, when you look at all the clues they had before the infamous Rumble.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

It's going to be worse than the Goldberg/Lesnar match at WM20 isn't it?


----------



## LKRocks

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> So the big question-
> 
> Do you all think the reaction carries over to all the other towns, or is it a one night thing?


He'll still get babyface reactions here and there like Batista last year, but he'll mostly get shat on.

Vince killed Reings last night. This is Rocky Maivia all over again


----------



## LadPro

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Jbones733 said:


> Sucks, not Reigns fault
> 
> Could of gave him an IC run, build his long journey for next year
> 
> How hell anyone gonna believe he can beat Brock ?
> 
> Establish, Ride the Bryan craze while ya have it and you create 2 stars
> 
> Not even the Rock could get Reigns over is really bad


This post here is perfect and could perfectly sum up everything there is to say about the current situation and all the bad booking.

Personally, I don't mind Reigns, and I think he at least LOOKS like a legitimate threat kayfabe-wise, but damn, they're forcing him down our throats, and if it continues, he'll be Cena-lite in the next year or less.


----------



## OddSquad

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

It's going to be absolutely dreadful.


----------



## Starbuck

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



Roman Empire said:


> I was actually thinking about Reigns doing a heel turn. He can start turning all the taunts against the audience like "*Oh I'm going to WM, I won the rumble, you all are just jealous, etc."*.


Sounds about right for a Reigns promo minus a few mentions of magic beans here and there.


----------



## murder

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



Bad For Business said:


> It's going to be worse than the Goldberg/Lesnar match at WM20 isn't it?


Absolutely


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

Daniel Bryan has no reason kayfabe wise to be added to the match. He was in the rumble and was eliminated fair and square. Now with Orton you could make a case cause he never got his rematch and has history with reigns 

Sorry but Bryan is just not going to be in the title match this year


----------



## VRsick

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Brock is going to take a superman punch and a single spear and get pinned after he took like 5 AA's, a curb stomp, and an elbow through a table and was still whooping ass. They need to force Brock to cut his own promos for this feud so it levels the playing field out a bit, it will be such a joke having a Reigns vs Heyman promo battle.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



Prithvi said:


> Hey! Everyone! Don't Forget about Seth Rollins.....What if?......
> Cena vs brock at fastlane, and cena wins! Then brock does an F-5 to cena and leaves him in the ring. All of a sudden Seth will come and cash in his money in the bank contract on cena and win it! So!!! Rollins vs. Reigns at Wrestlemania! At least, know you can expect reigns to be cheered at Wrestlemania!


If Rollins faced reigns for the title then the crowd would be fully behind Rollins.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

Having to turn the guy who broke the streak, face. Jesus christ.

Actually I'm not sure if Lesnar would get cheered either seeing as he's leaving for MMA again.


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*



murder said:


> Absolutely


How do you know that ?


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



heizenberg the G said:


> Can anyone tell me the type of chants Reigns got from crowds or was it just boos the whole time?


He got...

"CM Punk"
"We Want Devon"
"Bullshit"
"We Want Refunds"
"We Want Rusev"

Come on. The birthplace of American democracy did WE WANT RUSEV chants. 

:duck


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

Brock Lesnar cannot be a babyface unless he shows up every week or close to it. Vince won't pay him what it takes to do that so there goes your plan.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

I would pay to see Lesnar giving 30 suplexes to Roman Reigns, I'm pretty sure everyone would it's so god damn funny.


----------



## Parrulo

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*



Stone Hot said:


> Daniel Bryan has no reason kayfabe wise to be added to the match. He was in the rumble and was eliminated fair and square. Now with Orton you could make a case cause he never got his rematch and has history with reigns
> 
> Sorry but Bryan is just not going to be in the title match this year


DB was eliminated clean kayfabe wise, but kayfabe has been dead for years and the people don't care if it doesn't make sense in kayfabe. They clearly thought DB not winning was bullshit, and they voiced their opinion as they should. Because as the costumer they are always right. And anyone that doesn't understand this should really attend a business one on one class.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Time to face the truth: reigns is the new face of the company and will be pushed to the moon*

His push to the moon will probably push the remaining fans out the door. Raws will be taped in half-empty arenas by the Summer.


----------



## FoundLacking

*How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

See Topic.

Turning him heel may be the only hope. People boo him primarily because he's viewed as the heir to Cena's throne, so do what you never did with Cena and turn him heel.


----------



## jjgp1112

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

I would've just had him Superman Punch Rock immediately after celebrating and shake the Authority's hands. That was the only way to salvage the night and I thought they were setting it up.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

I agree, he should spear the Rock and claim he is sick of living in his shadow. That he didn't appreciate the fact that all the fans booed him and cheered the Rock on the biggest night of his career. Become like heel Rock from 97


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

For me it's going to be everything to do with who he will face at WM that will save his career.


----------



## brxd

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Turn him heel, make him a Paul Heyman Guy, and have him powerbomb Lesnar through the announce table. Simple.


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Brock is the ultimate babyface

Reigns has no chance despite heyman being a heat magnet

I would take Reigns off tv besides vignettes


----------



## Barry Horowitz

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

He can trash talk Philadelphia but talk up Hartford, CT like it is heaven itself. Genius, right?!!! I KNOW!!! He can play the old Hart Foundation routine where he is a face in one location but a heel in another.

Or he could just pretend that nothing went wrong last night and hope the crowd plays along.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*



FoundLacking said:


> See Topic.
> 
> Turning him heel may be the only hope. People boo him primarily because he's viewed as the heir to Cena's throne, so do what you never did with Cena and turn him heel.


Run an injury angle where he's attacked by a mystery assailant making his Mania spot in doubt so he has to give it up, "re-do" the Rumble somehow at Fastlane and give it to Bryan. Reigns returns after his spot is lost at Fastlane and starts feuding with his assailant, a heel Ambrose or Sheamus. That MIGHT garner him some sympathy.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

I'd book him to get fired until after WM.


----------



## Zarra

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

By waiting 2-5 more years to have him win the Rumble,that's how.


----------



## RandySavagesShades

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

Would anyone buy a Rock beat down on Lesnar causing a Rollins cash in BEFORE WM? Think about it, if The Rock makes it easier for Reigns to become champ by taking out Lesnar it'll set up two matches for WM in Rock v Brock and Reigns v Rollins. A Reigns v Rollins main event at WM would be a massive faith boost in the younger talent.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Can someone please explain to me why everyone is calling time of death on Roman's entire career?


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Give up his title shot for Mania, and challenge The Rock at Mania. Drop the mic, and leave. We don't see wrestle until Mania. He needs to work on his in ring work with Rock before he wrestles with "Greatness". Rock puts him over, plain, and simple. 

The Authority announce a King of the Ring Tournament with the winner becoming the man to face Lesnar at Mania. Only former WWE Champions can qualify for the 8 man tournament. The loser of the finals match will win a number contender's title shot following Mania the next night on Raw.


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

I think it works as long as they turn Reigns heel. The problem is after 10 years of Cena, no one believes booing someone will get the desired result any more. Should be a case of simple wrestling arithmetic, but the WWE has been going against the grain for a while now.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

I would turn him heel, have him announce that he's putting his Wrestlemania spot at stake against Bryan in an effort to win favour with the Authority (career vs Wrestlemania main event match). 

Have him lose to Bryan and go back to the drawing board on what to do with him. Use him as a henchman/bodyguard for Seth Rollins or something.


----------



## Geeee

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

If they want him to be a face, they have to make him sympathetic. I'd have him lose at Wrestlemania after appearing on his way to victory.


----------



## BKendrickBestINTW

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Heel, and let him be his douchy self. That will get him over with this dumb ass "im in love with the coco" generation.

Seriously, it's easier to write for him as a modernized Vader instead of a John Cena wannabe who is just such a douche.

They will make it a 4 way out of desperation and throw Rocky in there if they can. Stupid move.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*



Thrash™ said:


> Can someone please explain to me why everyone is calling time of death on Roman's entire career?


History. Guys like Del Rio and Sheamus were pushed before they were ready at the audiences expense and look what happened to them. At least those 2 could speak and wrestle without gassing out 3 minutes in BTW.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

They're going to put him in a tag team main event with Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

The last thing Roman needs is to do a knock off Rock impersonation. He was once again so awkward during the after show promo. He simply isnt ready for this spot. Roman is young, it wouldnt have killed him or WWE to delay his inevitable win. He is Bootista 2.0 but without the experience to know how to handle the crowd's rejection. He looked shaken to me last night. WWE is stuck with him though. Vince has too much hubris to admit he needs to rethink his course, so enjoy the train wreck.


----------



## brxd

*Re: Why doesn't Triple H receive criticism for being behind Roman Reigns's push?*

Well done, Hunter. You have a great eye for talent. The company is in safe hands after Vince is gone.

:bryanlol


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Have him join the Authority and be their handpicked guy


----------



## CareerKiller

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Only way to save his career, Wrestlemania, and the company is to do the following:

1) Start a #1 contender tournament for a title shot (maybe a revived KOTR) culminating in Bryan/Wyatt at Fast Lane. Bryan wins.

2) Have The Rock inserted into the title match, because he's The Rock. Reigns starts to show jealousy and unease/paranoia about this when the Canada's only on him, but continues to publicly buddy up with The Rock when the camera's on both of them.

3) Wrestlemania XXXI: Fatal 4-Way elimination match for the title. Brock is finally taken down by a rock bottom, running knee, and a spear onto the belt/chair in succession. Reigns immediately turns on Rock with a belt shot, low blow/roll-up/grab the tights and ropes to eliminate him. Roman proceeds to heel it up more in an attempt to finish off Bryan, but can't. Ultimately is forced to tap to a Yes! Lock aided by a chain or kendo stick.

After that you could have Rollins still cash in on Bryan if you wanted, but this would satisfy the fans (I think), turn Roman's X-Pac Heat to heel heat, and still make him look strong whilst also giving him more of a character.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Tell him to stay at home :shrug


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Have a situation where Bryan faces Seth Rollins in the Main Event of Raw.

The Authority kicks Bryan's ass in the main event, and Reigns music hits. Crowd obviously boos in anticipation of Reigns helping Bryan clear the Authority.........

BUT WAIT

He doesn't and instead spears the shit out of Bryan and shakes hands with Triple H joining the Auhority and turning heel. The boos and heat will be glorious.


----------



## IMissRandySavage

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

I dont think that the WWE can afford to change directions AGAIN this year....As much as Reigns needs work, I think the WWE has to have him job to Lesnar....Then Seth cashes in.....just let the booing continue


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: So RR got a bigger boo than Bootista*

I cant wait to see how and if they are going to deal with this. They cant do the same thing with last year, it would be ridiculous.


----------



## brxd

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*



dmccourt95 said:


> Have him join the Authority and be their handpicked guy


Isn't that meant to be Rollins? And Reigns has been feuding with the authority for months.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Why doesn't Triple H receive criticism for being behind Roman Reigns's push?*

The Reigns push shows that Triple H is still an ego-centric jackass who cannot see past his own nose.

He wants Reigns to become a champion so that he can say that NXT produces results, but Reigns was hardly a NXT guy anyway.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: The only way to salvage Lesnar vs. Reigns*

They'll probably just ignore the boos.


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: Why doesn't Triple H receive criticism for being behind Roman Reigns's push?*

Cause deep down none of us actually have much of a problem with this guy eventually EVENTUALLY being the face of the company. Do people really fucking HATE him? really? he's not that fucking bad, come on. 

But there is no way, no way in HELL, that HHH booked that shit last night, NO FUCKING WAY.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Why doesn't Triple H receive criticism for being behind Roman Reigns's push?*

Wasn't there a report saying HHH wanted to push Adam Rose as well?


----------



## Bobholly39

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Have Seth Rollins start off Raw Pissed Off. Have him call out Lesnar.

"BROCK LESNAR - SCREW YOU. I HAD YOU LAST NIGHT. IM CASHING IN MY MITB TONIGHT IN THE MAIN EVENT OF RAW!!!"

Reigns doesn't show all night.

Main Event of Raw - Rollins vs Brock. Rollins can also spend the night telling the Authority and the stooges that he wants to go out alone, no help. So Main event is Brock vs Rollins no DQ...and BOTH Ambrose AND Reigns come out to destroy Lesnar, and have Rollins win.

In return? Rollins agrees to defend the title at mania against Ambrose - and Reigns is in too thanks to his rumble victory.

The key in this plan is that WWE would have to be subtle enough to book all 3 Shield guys the right way into mania. All 3 as "tweeners" of sort, in their own way. Which they'd never pull off, but that's what I would do


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I doubt Triple H was sitting there agreeing with:
1) all top faces will job really fast
2) "Just in case Roman gets boo'd" we better have the Rock come save him
3) Big Show and Kane are still threatenining, make them the staple 
4) Have Reigns be a surprise underdog (whose main evented every PPV he was able to this year) who eliminates those evil heels Show/Kane


That was all Vince. Triple H probably wants Reigns to be the face, and I've seen most people (reasonable people) be fine with that. Only not after 1 year in WWE and with this monumental booking. It's a repeat of John Cena, something Triple H seems to be avoiding by doing NXT.


----------



## TinkerMan

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*

Reigns heel turn, have him assist Rollins in taking out Cena and cashing in on Brock setting up Rollins vs Reigns at Mania. 

In the build to Mania have Reigns feud with Cena and Rollins feud with a returning Randy Orton since Lesnar won't be around most Mondays.

Set up a 6 man elimination chamber match for mania with Rollins vs Cena vs Reigns vs Orton vs Lesnar vs ???? for the title. Have the mystery superstar be in a blacked out pod and enter last then just when you think they've done a really good work and it's going to be a great main event it turns out that the mystery entrant is not Bryan or Sting or Punk but is in fact the Big Show who exits the pod and somehow turns face before he even reaches the ring then during the rest of the match he turns heel twice before disassembling the ring making the main event a no contest.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'd stay the course for at least one more night. I'd gauge to see if the reaction from the rumble will carry over. According to Meltzer WWE is blaming the reaction on the city. Well, I'd see if this theory holds true. I'd wait to see if tonight the crowd reacts the same if they don't then keep it moving. If they do then discuss the Roman heel turn.


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*



KingLobos said:


> Have a situation where Bryan faces Seth Rollins in the Main Event of Raw.
> 
> The Authority kicks Bryan's ass in the main event, and Reigns music hits. Crowd obviously boos in anticipation of Reigns helping Bryan clear the Authority.........
> 
> BUT WAIT
> 
> He doesn't and instead spears the shit out of Bryan and shakes hands with Triple H joining the Auhority and turning heel. The boos and heat will be glorious.


as much as I'd like to see that, it kind of defeats the purpose having him and Rollins serving the same purpose. Rollins was already HHH's handpicked guy. 

but WWE logic never makes sense so who knows.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*



The One Man Gang said:


> as much as I'd like to see that, it kind of defeats the purpose having him and Rollins serving the same purpose. Rollins was already HHH's handpicked guy.
> 
> but WWE logic never makes sense so who knows.


Have Triple H and the authority fire Rollins for not getting the job done at RR

Him turning face in the process


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It just amazes me that any company could completely ignore their audience as much as the WWE and continue to do whatever the hell they want to do. Like, I really don't even hate Reigns, but nobody likes being told who to cheer and who to boo. Over the past 10 or so years I think the fans have just gotten fed up with fan favorites jobbing out and accomplishing nothing while their voices are also ignored concerning names like Cena and everything else added up with this being one of the straws to break the camels back, similar to last year.

Everyone knos Steve Urkel right? From 'Family Matters'. He was originally supposed to be a one-off character but became so popular with the audience that he became a recurring character and pretty much the most famous character from the show. If the WWE was writing that show Urkel would've been killed off in his second episode so they could make the little sister a focal point instead.


----------



## Krul

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hope they turn Reigns heel. Have him decimate Ambrose or something like that. 
Brock will get huge reactions compared to Reigns whenever he comes out, he's an absolute machine and his contribution to the match last night was insane.
And a heel Reigns can actually act cool and stop using nursery rhymes every time he speaks.. after a few months he'll become quite popular and his eventual face turn will be welcomed by most.


----------



## TinkerMan

*Re: Why doesn't Triple H receive criticism for being behind Roman Reigns's push?*



Phaedra said:


> Cause deep down none of us actually have much of a problem with this guy eventually EVENTUALLY being the face of the company. Do people really fucking HATE him? really? he's not that fucking bad, come on.
> 
> But there is no way, no way in HELL, that HHH booked that shit last night, NO FUCKING WAY.


I think Reigns should be the face of the WWE. I just can't work out why they did anything that they did last night. They returned Bryan too soon, nobody even wanted to see Bryan when he returned he had been properly forgotten about, why didn't they just do little adverts saying Reigns is returning at Fastlane (which is a horrendous name for a PPV) then have him come out as a surprise number 30 and win from there. Even had they entered Bryan at 29 Reigns would still have been more over if handled that way, it's the predictability that is painful to watch, people got into wrestling because in wrestling anything can happen where as in the main event picture for the past year the message has been "one thing can and will happen" and nobody wants to watch that. 

They had all year to plan for the Rumble, it looks like it was written in half an hour and it's the second most hyped PPV of the year, the Rumble didn't sneak up on them, it's always at the end of January. The writers should be sat there about a week before Survivor Series saying right we've got 2 months to build this what are we going to do.

They set up loads of potentially good stories last night as well in the rumble match itself. The Bray Wyatt dominance pointed towards a possible Taker return, the Rocks presence pointed towards the idea of Rock vs Reigns in the final 2 with Rock putting Reigns over which would have been a shocker. The way they had the ring filled with big guys upon Zigglers entrance suggested that they could have told a story of another brave Dolph performance against all the odds. They set it all up and didn't deliver the punch lines. They could have still had Reigns as the winner but told some stories along the way. The fact that of the final 4 you had only 1 person who could legitimately headline mania was a joke, final 4 should have been Reigns, Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose with an authority presence intervention and beatdown followed by a Sting appearance then the 4 would continue the match from a beaten a bruised state to determine the winner.


----------



## BlueRover

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Even more stupid and outrageous will be if they actually have Reigns beat Brock Lesnar for the title. There is absolutely not one single factor that anyone can even remotely suggest that Reigns is better than Lesnar in. Even someone like Ryback - at least he's got monstrous strength, something to his name. Reigns has nothing on Lesnar.


----------



## Creative name

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Seth Rollins: I'm cashing in at WrestleMania. It is now a triple threat!!

Dean Ambrose: Whoa Seth, you can do that but I'll just interfere and cost you the match. Only way to prevent that however is by having the authority add me to that match.

WM Main Event: Lesnar vs Reigns vs Rollins vs Ambrose in a Fatal 4 way for the belt


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Why doesn't Triple H receive criticism for being behind Roman Reigns's push?*



Phaedra said:


> Cause deep down none of us actually have much of a problem with this guy eventually EVENTUALLY being the face of the company. Do people really fucking HATE him? really? he's not that fucking bad, come on.
> 
> But there is no way, no way in HELL, that HHH booked that shit last night, NO FUCKING WAY.


I am with you. He is actually a great character... he just needs time to develop that character. You cannot push a guy this green this fast and this hard. It baffles me that WWE does not seem to get this. I mean, this is what they do. Did they not for one second think that they just might end up ruining the guy? It is astounding how many times they monumentally fuck up so hard.


----------



## eishiba

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

IF this is the new face, we are at least getting something different. He and Cena are complete opposites. Cena's mic skills sound monotone and boring. Reigns mic skills are just non existent. Cena has lots of different moves but none of them are any good. Reigns has a couple of moves but the crowd isn't over with them. Cena looks like a fucktard throwing his punches. Reigns can make a punch look good. Cena sucks at wrestling. No one will ever sit and say, "Do you remember when John Cena won the royal rumble?" Reigns can wrestle a little, but everyone is going to say, "Do you remember when Roman Reigns won the royal rumble? I do. Because he got booed."

I don't think he is ready. He should be built up more like a bad ass. But if this is going to replace John Cena then lets do it! They could make anyone the number 1 guy and I wouldn't complain. We need something new other than fuck boy bucket head.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Totally missed RR cause I was on a road trip but when I read the results I was like :lmao :lmao :lmao

The only way to save Reigns now is to have him turn heel at WM as Heyman picks him over Lesnar, in my opinion. If this is the start of Reigns' run on top, it's not a good one.

I feel sorry for the guy because if this goes horribly wrong like Cena has, it'll be WWE's fault but the talent (ex. Cena for the past decade, Batista last year) catch all the shit from fans.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If anybody should put over Reigns, it should be Cena. But not until he had time to be built on more. Then it would be guaranteed to have more people cheering for him. But now they have really backed themselves into a corner by pushing him so high this early. It's scary how short-sighted WWE is sometimes.


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: Save Mania and Reigns career*

Reigns wins. Rollins cashes in, loses. Reigns dominates. Fans deal with it.


----------



## issyk1

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Last night was handled poorly but the crowd are the reason they're gonna roll with it even more than they would have. Bryan will get shit for this, not saying it's right but it's life. I'm glad Reigns won and he's a worthy face of WWE. They've given him the platform, let's see what he can do. Beleeeeeeeeeeeeeee DAT.


----------



## KastellsPT

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Absolute disgusting. But we already knew that he was going to win.


----------



## ElTerrible

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> The top guy needs to come from underneath and rise organically, if you just make a guy invincible and indestructible he'll fail and become another Luger or Ultimate Warrior.


How did Warrior fail? 

He just left at the height of his powers. He outpopped Hulk Hogan. Reigns couldn´t outpop Nick Hogan.


----------



## Ambroseguy

*Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

He's very green even with casuals on his side. But in a steaming, fuming, pised off smark crowd... Reigns is going to find it very hard. I'm intrigued what they're going to do. Let Reigns open the show with a promo? and just say ' good luck kid ' as he walks into the arena with roaring boos. Man, he's in for fucking torture tonight.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: How Would You Book Reigns Tonight to Try and Save His Career?*



KingLobos said:


> Have Triple H and the authority fire Rollins for not getting the job done at RR
> 
> Him turning face in the process


Rollins still has the briefcase for until WM, so why fire him for not getting the job done at the Rumble? The briefcase is always the plan B when they give Rollins opportunity to cleanly win the title. Until he fails to cash in successfully there's no reason for the Authority to fire him. Even then it's questionable action and would kill everything that the Shield break-up accomplished.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

It's gunna be tough but this shit is character building. I'm looking forward to Raw tonight and i hope Reigns cuts a promo without Vince's input. Wishful thinking but yeah, maybe he should take some advice from Cena on the hate.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I wonder who is going to hold Roman Reigns hands all the to Wrestlemania?


----------



## Confuzzled

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

I'm sure they'll figure something out. They have a lot of experience with Cena being booed by certain crowds and even managed to hide it before they began embracing it as a utility to further his character development. 

Reign's will likely be fine though. He seems to be fairly well liked despite popular consensus in the IWC.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

It won't just be tonight, this will be his reality for a while unless they figure out a way to turn it around. The casuals follow what everyone else is doing so it doesn't take much to get a whole arena booing you every night. I'm interested to see how EVERYONE is going to handle this.


----------



## damnbrose

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

Nah, his impeccable mic skills will save him.


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

Not saying he career is over, but at Wrestlemania , Brock is gonna be the one cheered. After that Roman is gonna have a real hard time to bounce back if they have him set to lose the match. If he wins, than that's another story. His path will be much easier.


----------



## Roman Empire

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

They might as wel get it over with and have him face the crowd straight away. It could be a nice way for him to start turning heel, and throwing the taunts back at the crowd.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ElTerrible said:


> How did Warrior fail?
> 
> He just left at the height of his powers. He outpopped Hulk Hogan. Reigns couldn´t outpop Nick Hogan.


Failed to become a consistent draw and failed to become the next face of the company like Vince intended.


----------



## Ambroseguy

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

I'd definitely turn him heel, he needs a mouth-piece. His mic skills are just not good. Pair him with Heyman and say Heyman saw the future in Reigns, and that it's time to make the beast extinct.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

Well he's gotta face the music sooner or later, he's going to be receiving negative crowd reactions for pretty much the rest of his career (apart from the shit crowds) so he better get used to it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

And it's all WWE's fault.

Another career ruined, just like Cena 10 years ago.


----------



## antdvda

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

He should speak from the heart tonight. Mention what happened and the reaction he got. 

Shoot from the hip and see what happens. 

These people are fickle. Hate Brock for not caring about the business - now love Brock. Cheer for Reigns last year - hate him now. Hate the old guys and want a young one - get a young one but boo him because it's not the exact one they want.

Here's a bit of advise: WWE has always had plans to push the "next guy". It's not like they just started this. If you don't like the idea of the WWE pushing who they choose, THEN DON'T READ THE FUCKING SPOILERS AND BEHIND THE SCENES SHIT. 

Then you will never know what they are planning.


----------



## Legion103

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Seems like the crowd would have boo'ed anyone who won except DBry


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

I'd say the easiest thing to do right now would be a heel turn but his mic skills aren't even close to being good enough to keep up with it and that would make Lesnar/Heyman the face. fpalm


----------



## markoutsmarkout

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*



antdvda said:


> He should speak from the heart tonight. Mention what happened and the reaction he got.
> 
> Shoot from the hip and see what happens.
> 
> These people are fickle. Hate Brock for not caring about the business - now love Brock. Cheer for Reigns last year - hate him now. Hate the old guys and want a young one - get a young one but boo him because it's not the exact one they want.
> 
> Here's a bit of advise: WWE has always had plans to push the "next guy". It's not like they just started this. If you don't like the idea of the WWE pushing who they choose, THEN DON'T READ THE FUCKING SPOILERS AND BEHIND THE SCENES SHIT.
> 
> Then you will never know what they are planning.


You don't need to read spoilers and behind the scenes stuff to accurately predict what they're doing.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legion103 said:


> Seems like the crowd would have boo'ed anyone who won except DBry


True to at least some extent. Just like last year when they went nuts. But what makes it even more funny is that last year everyone wanted Reigns to win over Batista, lol. Regardless, Reigns is getting the push way too early.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*

He'll come out as a face to a shower of boo's and Michael Cole will say "the fans here are still upset that Bryan was eliminated last night".


----------



## issyk1

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## Tweener ken

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

My boy reigns is winning the title at wm.
#DEALWITHITBITCHES


----------



## MoneyStax

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legion103 said:


> Seems like the crowd would have boo'ed anyone who won except DBry


Pretty sure Ambrose/Ziggler/Wyatt wouldn't have been booed.


----------



## Black_Power

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*



DGenerationMC said:


> And it's all WWE's fault.
> 
> Another career ruined, just like Cena 10 years ago.


At least when Cena was being pushed people legit liked him but it's the way they kept pushing him that kinda ruined him. I don't see how hard it is to push the person who gets the most fan support. :draper2


----------



## own1997

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I want Reigns to tell the fans to suck it. Let him embrace being the bad guy. Otherwise, he's going to get shitted on against Brock in the ME and it'll mean that Mania will be remembered in infamy.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*



OMGeno said:


> He'll come out as a face to a shower of boo's and Michael Cole will say "the fans here are still upset that Bryan was eliminated last night".


Well, that's true isn't it? It's because Daniel Bryan didn't win specifically.

You try and tell me that if Dolph Ziggler or Dean Ambrose won the Rumble last night that they'd get cheered. Rey Mysterio was even booed last year, that should tell you something.


----------



## muttgeiger

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I hate everything about this. WWE has managed to make me dislike my favorite winning what should be a pivotal moment in his career :clap


Agreed. While roman is not my favorite, I do like him, and want to see him do well. but it is obvious he is being hotshotted here, fans be damned, and it is ruining him, even for those who like him.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:lmao, this is what the WWE effectively did last night....

turned 2 of their biggest heels face (Brock and Rusev)

turned their next supposed "face of the company" heel


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: Reigns is going to have a tough time dealing with this crowd.*



Black_Power said:


> At least when Cena was being pushed people legit liked him but it's the way they kept pushing him that kinda ruined him. I don't see how hard it is to push the person who gets the most fan support. :draper2


Also Cena was good enough on the mic that he could fight back, acknowledge the boos and bust some balls back, etc. He can usually keep it from making him look like a total idiot, or turn it around into something mildly entertaining. Until reigns proves that he can handle that kind of crowd word, I am doubting his skills. I see him getting flustered...


----------



## mattheel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> :lmao, this is what the WWE effectively did last night....
> 
> turned 2 of their biggest heels face (Brock and Rusev)
> 
> turned their next supposed "face of the company" heel


Almost turned one of the greatest baby faces of all time heel, temporarily, by association...


----------



## mattheel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legion103 said:


> Seems like the crowd would have boo'ed anyone who won except DBry


Except they werent booing everyone. Ziggler and Ambrose got pops...and they probably would have gotten pops had they won.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If Vince doesn't have Roman go out there and go full heel, entitled "you can all suck my dick", then he truly has zero sense. That means he's stubborn beyond belief and is willing to sacrifice his chosen one to stay with his ideals. 

WWE can fix this. I'm sure many have ideas, but it always come down to Vince.


----------



## mattheel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WynterWarm12 said:


> If Vince doesn't have Roman go out there and go full heel, entitled "you can all suck my dick", then he truly has zero sense. That means he's stubborn beyond belief and is willing to sacrifice his chosen one to stay with his ideals.
> 
> WWE can fix this. I'm sure many have ideas, but it always come down to Vince.


Agreed. I know the "turn him heel" is essentially the cliche go-to line about Roman right now but it is simply what needs to be done. 

Brock pretty much was getting baby face reactions. He's going to be cheered hard at the Mania. The crowd has essentially turned on Roman because of the WWE's hot shotting. So, they might as well have Roman embrace it and turn on the crowd. That way you can still hot shot him. But at the same time, you can salvage a future babyface run out of him all the while getting him some needed character work that would have to come with a heel turn. 

I dont see how you handle it any other way. But its the WWE, so...


----------



## own1997

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WynterWarm12 said:


> If Vince doesn't have Roman go out there and go full heel, entitled "you can all suck my dick", then he truly has zero sense. That means he's stubborn beyond belief and is willing to sacrifice his chosen one to stay with his ideals.
> 
> WWE can fix this. I'm sure many have ideas, but it always come down to Vince.


"Yeah! Let Roman go out there and hug children! That'll get the fans back on his side!" - :vince5


----------



## KuritaDavion

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

But doesn't Vince want Reigns to be the next Cena? So turning him heel isn't going to work if he wants that because then you turn a guy that's leaving face and then who's going to be the face that goes against Reigns?


----------



## Bret Hart

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This Road to Wrestlemania will be worth it for the crowd reactions.

I love you Philly. Hope you have another event that I can go to as well.


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> :lmao, this is what the WWE effectively did last night....
> 
> turned 2 of their biggest heels face (Brock and Rusev)
> 
> turned their next supposed "face of the company" heel


I'm still floored by them cheering for Rusev. Guy has been shitting on America for nearly a year and gets cheered like a hero against Reigns. :done

You can't make this stuff up.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KuritaDavion said:


> But doesn't Vince want Reigns to be the next Cena? So turning him heel isn't going to work if he wants that because then you turn a guy that's leaving face and then who's going to be the face that goes against Reigns?


Cena's heel work paved a way for a great face turn. Same with Rock and Austin. Hell, wasn't Hogan even heel before his nwo work? (i may be wrong about that lol) 

Roman still needs a lot of work and finding his self as a heel and outside the pressure of being the face of WWE before he's ready, would do him a world of good. 

Vince tried to hot shot and it damaged Roman. Vince didn't protect him where it matters most. Instead of trying to trick the crowd into cheering Roman, they should have never let him win. You don't throw your guy into the wolves and sharks like that. What the fuck is wrong with the old man :no:

Hopefully Rock at least talked to Vince. Rocky knows all too well being in the spot of being pushed too fast, in the wrong way and getting backlash for it. Yeah, he didn't get the whc belt and just the IC. But fans didn't even think he deserved even that. Granted the IC was much more prestigious back then, but still. Majority felt he was undeserving and Vince still tried to push. 

Over 2 decades later and Vince still has to learn the hard way. It's amazing.


----------



## markoutsmarkout

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I honestly feel really bad for RR and generally sick about this whole thing.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Chrome said:


> I'm still floored by them cheering for Rusev. Guy has been shitting on America for nearly a year and gets cheered like a hero against Reigns. :done
> 
> You can't make this stuff up.


In *PHILLY* of all places. You can't get more patriotic than that. Still, I understand that had Rusev actually won, I don't get people would've warmed up to the idea later down the road since he essentially took Roman Reigns' place that he had last year as the lesser of two evils.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559789629554327553


----------



## KuritaDavion

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman still needs a lot of work and finding his self as a heel and outside the pressure of being the face of WWE before he's ready, would do him a world of good.
> 
> Vince tried to hot shot and it damaged Roman. Vince didn't protect him where it matters most. Instead of trying to trick the crowd into cheering Roman, they should have never let him win. You don't throw your guy into the wolves and sharks like that. What the fuck is wrong with the old man :no:


But WWE feels they're under the pressure of finding the next guy right now because it's clear they don't want Bryan, half the crowd hates Cena and he may one day just fall apart, they've battered and beaten the rest of the roster so much that maybe two or three guys get decent reactions and they can't get past that their guy needs "the look" they want. 

If they felt they had time then Roman as a heel would work because he has a natural cockiness and given time the promos and ring work could improve, but if they thought they had time then Roman would be built this next year learning and being build up so no one would blink an eye when we won the Rumble and main-evented WM. Problem is who would they put him up against, and given the resentment they got from DB just losing the rumble what would it be if he and Reigns feuded and Reigns won?


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



LPPrince said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559789629554327553


They obviously mean Smackdown will air live........


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



redban said:


> From a storyline / kayfabe perspective, Reigns has an advantage over Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, and other faces; viz. Reigns has been booked as unstoppable, thereby making him a credible threat to Brock Lesnar.
> 
> Since his debut, Reigns has yet to lose a singles match (In this regard, he's like Rusev). He has clean pinfall victories over CM Punk, Seth Rollins, Randy Orton. He eliminated three persons singe-highhandedly in a Survivor Series Elimination match in 2013, including Rey Mysterio. And he has the most eliminations in a Royal Rumble match.
> 
> Therefore, Reigns vs Lesnar is the classic irresistible force vs immovable object. In wrestling, you can't beat that feeling.
> 
> At the very least, I urge you to wait until March 1st before criticizing the decision for Reigns vs Lesnar. I always hope for the best, and I wish Reigns good luck.


But recently he's only been able to pin Fandago, right? He's struggled to get a win over Big Show, a man that Lesnar has manhandled in the past. Lesnars beatdown of the Big Show looked nasty at the Rumber last year, yet Reigns can't get a clean win with 2-3 attempts.


----------



## BornBad

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The rise of the ROMAN EMPIRE


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Seems the Roman Empire can fall in a day

http://www.buzzfeed.com/norbertobriceno/this-is-awkward-clap-clap-clapclapclap


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Man is Wrestlemania going to suuuuuuck.

Just because I predicted Reigns winning the Rumble all the way back to the Shield turning face last year, doesn't mean he is ready and I want to see it. He's not and I don't.

WWE has officially become WCW, if it hasn't been obvious by now.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If TNA is WCW 2.0, WWE is now WCW 3.0


----------



## JoMoxRKO

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This RTWM had so much potential!! And it was all shat on and flushed away last night. Roman Reigns vs Brock Lesnar is the Wrestlemania MAIN EVENT. The promos will SUCK. The match will SUCK. What the hell is suppose to excite me about this matchup!?


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This could very well be the straw that broke the WWE's back


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I actually feel bad for Reigns - you know, the person. Yeah making good money & being put as the man in the WWE is hardly something to "feel bad" about, but you know what I mean. It's the nature of the beast but I still can't help but get annoyed with how WWE handles it's employees, they do such a terrible job of showcasing strengths & hiding weaknesses that it's hard not to cringe & some of the stuff they actually try to pass off & present. If this was 30 years ago they would be getting guys jumped outside of arenas for some of this crap. :lol


----------



## Your_Solution

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Its gunna be interesting to see if WWE can figure out a way to get/keep the crowd on Reigns' side. They did a horrible job of it last night imo, taking bryan out early killed the crowd and trying to use the Rock as a shield was patronizing and ineffective.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I have no problem with them turning Reigns heel. It's not like they are hurting in the face department. Cena, Bryan, Ziggler, and if done right you can make Ryback that monster face to take Reigns place.

In this situation who would be cross to turn face Lesner or Rollins. If creative does it right, you can still have the family thing with the Rock as heels but add the Uso's as a stable. I remember somewhere Heyman say he enjoys the Uso's work anyways and can keep Heyman on TV. 

So it's can be done but let see if WWE do it right or munk it up. We'll see.


----------



## GamerStyles

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns is a fucking legend man

He somehow got Rusev cheered for the first time in his life and The Rock booed on the same night :lmao


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



GamerStyles said:


> Reigns is a fucking legend man
> 
> He somehow got Rusev cheered for the first time in his life and The Rock booed on the same night :lmao


That must be so fucking hard to believe if someone didn't watch it live


----------



## pipsythegypsy

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think they have to use Hollywood Rock to turn Roman Weigns heel. Brock is essentially a tweener anyway. Heyman can get face like heat for BRock any time he wants.


----------



## BornBad

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Cause you think WWE is going to make some real money with Daniel Bryan? Dolph the badass Billy Gunn wannabe ? Ambrose who has been buried since months? 

They gave the win to a fresh young guy and i think that's fucking great cause i never 1° He was my choice with Orton ( who wasn't here ) and 2° i never wanted to see another boyhood dream David vd Goliath match with Bryan and Lesnar, you better deal with it or doing something else with your life than watching a Wrestling show


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't like how the Rumble was booked or how Roman won, but he won. And life will go on. 

I hope he becomes a monster heel.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Olivia Pope said:


> I don't like how the Rumble was booked or how Roman won, but he won.
> 
> I hope he becomes a monster heel.


What happened to "Reigns won't get booed in Philly because we don't boo people here for no reason"?

I guess you don't speak for an entire city after all, eh?


----------



## finalnight

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



GamerStyles said:


> Reigns is a fucking legend man
> 
> He somehow got Rusev cheered for the first time in his life and The Rock booed on the same night :lmao


Hell, towards the end, there were even a few cheers for Big Show and Kane!


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ImitationGame said:


> What happened to "Reigns won't get booed in Philly because we don't boo people here for no reason"?
> 
> I guess you don't speak for an entire city after all, eh?


Reigns wouldn't have been booed if he'd been booked right. I'm not taking the "L" for WWE's booking.


----------



## GamerStyles

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BornBad said:


> Cause you think WWE is going to make some real money with Daniel Bryan? Dolph the badass Billy Gunn wannabe ? Ambrose who has been buried since months?
> 
> They gave the win to a fresh young guy and i think that's fucking great cause i never 1° He was my choice with Orton ( who wasn't here ) and 2° i never wanted to see another boyhood dream David vd Goliath match with Bryan and Lesnar, you better deal with it or doing something else with your life than watching a Wrestling show


Dude it's not just Bryan. They made every fan-favorite in the match look like a joke and an afterthought. Wyatt, Ambrose and Ziggler got eliminated by two old hasbeens that nobody gives a fuck about and the way they made Bryan (the most over guy on the roster by far) look like a jobber with the way he got eliminated is just bullshit. Ziggler entered at #30 and he got eliminated in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## zonetrooper5

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BornBad said:


> Cause you think WWE is going to make some real money with Daniel Bryan? Dolph the badass Billy Gunn wannabe ? Ambrose who has been buried since months?
> 
> They gave the win to a fresh young guy and i think that's fucking great cause i never 1° He was my choice with Orton ( who wasn't here ) and 2° i never wanted to see another boyhood dream David vd Goliath match with Bryan and Lesnar, you better deal with it or doing something else with your life than watching a Wrestling show


What makes you think that Roman Reigns is gonna draw when the others you have mentioned are not only better wrestlers, better on the mic and but more over than RR? 

Roman's WM moment should of been next years WM when he would of been ready to main event and carry the title and the WWE for the next years not now when hes clearly not ready, Vince/Dunn/HHH whoever in management that decided it would be a good idea to have him win the rumble and main event WM are idiots, they have single handedly fucked up his career because they couldn't just wait another year to build him up and get him ready.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Olivia Pope said:


> Reigns wouldn't have been booed if he'd been booked right. I'm not taking the "L" for WWE's booking.


He was booked to take out two heel giants simultaneously + a guy who has never been pinned or submitted. All by himself. The booking had nothing to do with it. If it was Ambrose, Ziggler, Bryan, or Sandow in his spot, they'd have received enormous pops upon their victory.

Also, this guy was supposed to have great mainstream appeal, according to his marks, and bring in new viewers. That didn't work out either, given that people are cancelling their net work subscriptions en masse.

When will you guys just admit he fucking sucks?


----------



## brxd

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The Rumble match was booed, not just Reigns. It was, without doubt, the worst Rumble in history. It felt like it had been put together by someone who had never seen a RR match before. Awful.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ImitationGame said:


> He was booked to take out two heel giants simultaneously + a guy who has never been pinned or submitted. All by himself. The booking had nothing to do with it. If it was Ambrose, Ziggler, Bryan, or Sandow in his spot, they'd have received enormous pops upon their victory.
> 
> Also, this guy was supposed to have great mainstream appeal, according to his marks, and bring in new viewers. That didn't work out either, given that people are cancelling their net work subscriptions en masse.
> 
> When will you guys just admit he fucking sucks?


Once Daniel Bryan got eliminated, it wouldn't have mattered what Reigns did. He was going to get booed. 

As for Mark and his friends that are losing it over a scripted show and canceling their subscriptions, good for them. I guess I won't have to hear any more complaints since they're done with the WWE. And if the WWE files for bankruptcy next year because they dared to put Roman Reigns in the main event, check me then.


----------



## Diavolo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Fuck Philadelphia crowd they ruined a historic moment


----------



## RaymerWins

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns is not ready for Wrestlemania main event. I have never been so unimpressed with Royal Rumble match.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Olivia Pope said:


> Reigns wouldn't have been booed if he'd been booked right. I'm not taking the "L" for WWE's booking.


Live reports said whenever Reigns showed up on the big screen the crowd boo'd HARD, they hated Reigns well before the Bryan fiasco happened.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> Live reports said whenever Reigns showed up on the big screen the crowd boo'd HARD, they hated Reigns well before the Bryan fiasco happened.


That's what my friend told me as well. He said that some of the fans didn't like the idea of Roman winning from the get go and wanted Bryan. And it got worse after Bryan's elimination. 

Bryan and bad booking ruined everything. I don't know why the WWE had Bryan return if he wasn't going to win the Rumble. They just set Roman up for backlash that's not his fault. But what's done is done. If he's going to be booed, they may as well make Roman heel.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Olivia Pope said:


> That's what my friend told me as well. He said that some of the fans didn't like the idea of Roman winning from the get go and wanted Bryan. And it got worse after Bryan's elimination.
> 
> Bryan and bad booking ruined everything. I don't know why the WWE had Bryan return if he wasn't going to win the Rumble. They just set Roman up for backlash that's not his fault. But what's done is done. If he's going to be booed, they may as well make Roman heel.


Please explain to me why the crowd didn't boo Ambrose, Ziggler, or Sandow, after Bryan's elimination? Since supposedly this is solely due to Bryan not winning the Rumble.


----------



## peep4life

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ImitationGame said:


> Please explain to me why the crowd didn't boo Ambrose, Ziggler, or Sandow, after Bryan's elimination? Since supposedly this is solely due to Bryan not winning the Rumble.


Because they knew none of those guys would win.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



peep4life said:


> Because they knew none of those guys would win.


They knew none of the New Day guys would win, but still booed them.

Try again.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ImitationGame said:


> Please explain to me why the crowd didn't boo Ambrose, Ziggler, or Sandow, after Bryan's elimination? Since supposedly this is solely due to Bryan not winning the Rumble.


This is what was told to me, alright. He said the crowd was hostile to Roman going in because they knew he was winning but they wanted Bryan. And by the time Bryan got eliminated early, they were just determined to shit on Roman.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Diavolo said:


> Fuck Philadelphia crowd they ruined a historic moment


No, screw you. And it wasn't a historic event. The match pretty much ruined it for the millions of fans due to poor booking.


----------



## Trublez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I actually feel bad for him lol. Exactly a year ago, when it was just him and Batista left in the rumble, the crowd were solidly behind while they were booing Batista. I doubt he'd have ever thought that a year later he'd be on the receiving end of those boos. The crowd even wanted Rusev over him.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't feel bad for him because he won. He's gonna make a shit ton of money and further his career despite the negative fan backlash. We can't take that away from him and I don't want to, really. I feel more concerned for him because of this "too long" mentality that some of these Reigns mark/Bryan detractor hybrids have been spouting. So two WWE title reigns that lasted less than two months is enough for them to spite Bryan because they've seen it before or it's been played out too much but what about Reigns? Implying that their earnest and apprehensive about getting too much of the same thing, when will their breaking point be? It's obvious management is hellbent on making Reigns a huge star regardless of the consequences and right from the bat, they tried their best to make sure that while Reigns was crossing from one side of the muddy, wet street to the other, they laid out all the coats on the ground they could to make sure that he didn't get his feet wet. It's only going to get worse from here on out and soon, again, implying that the concerns of "way too much" and "seen enough" are true, Reigns might be without much of a fanbase left.


----------



## Trivette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It wasn't so much that Reigns won, but the way he won. Basically Rock came down and won it for him, way to make him look like a bitch. Furthermore the way every face not named Reigns were made to look super weak, made this whole match look like a big middle finger to fans. 

Two years in a row with a colossal fuck up like this is not an accident. Vince and his minions really just don't get it. I unsubbed last night and will remain so unless something changes.

Tonight's RAW from HQ is likely going to try and make that shit sandwich they delivered last night look like chicken salad.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The Hound Of Justice's future?

Let's go, Roman! Roman sucks! Let's go, Roman! *ROMAN SUCKS!*

- Vic


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I like quite a few guys on the roster, Cena & Reigns included in that list. The vintage of tears has been exquisite.

It's been a great decade, looking forward to the next 10 years with Roman on the throne. :drake1


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Here's the thing about Reigns. For starters, nobody likes being told what to do. That includes being told who the cheer, or who is a "big deal". Reigns is pretty much a perfect example of this: the guy was Mr Hot Tags of a very over stable, was eventually transitioned to being the "leader" of the stable, and after the group ended he's still been riding its coattails with his entrance gear and music and everything. People would be more accepting if he was built up more naturally and became a fan favorite and THEN was transitioned to the main event. But whatever, that can be overlooked if the guy is talented. And unfortunately Reigns is still pretty green, to say the least. He just is lacking both in the ring and on the mic. That's not helping matters.

But on top of all that, I feel like he just kind of represents the straw breaking the camels' back of the fans being ignored. For years now the fan reactions have either been ignored or downplayed or even mocked: from Cena being booed for 10 years to guys getting over with the fans like Bryan to every mishandled talent from Ryder to Nexus. So I feel like that all just came to a head at the Rumble with all the other over fan favorites being booked around to not mess with Reigns' reaction.

Whether Reigns continues to be booed or not I dunno. Guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

"It's been a great decade."

:lmao


----------



## A-C-P

*ROMAN REIGNS Road To WrestleMania Discussion Thread*



ShowStopper said:


> "It's been a great decade."
> 
> :lmao



He forgot the rest of the line...

The rest was: For Me To Poop On


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So after the segment tonight, I'm inclined to ask, do you guys think the crowd will still boo Reigns?


----------



## Chad Allen

*Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Personally I feel like he has potential but the reason is because he's pushed to the moon so soon even in the later days of the shield they made reigns look like a god compared to the other two when in reality he needed them. I do feel I'll like reigns eventually that's if he improves but as of now? Not a fan.


----------



## Bad For Business

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The best thing for the road to WM, is if Reigns gets pulled up on a DUI or something.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because he's shit, and quite frankly, I don't like being force fed shit


----------



## NasJayz

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Strange I didn't know that I disliked Reigns.


----------



## Awesome 1

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I'm gonna give him a chance.

A big factor for the hate is because the push is far too soon. The fact that he hasn't held any singles titles and is straight into the WWE title match at WM just makes some people sick. Think of some of the talent that has held the US and IC titles yet were never world champion. I think it just pisses people off that he is being handed this opportunity at this stage of his career. It's all on Roman now, he has two months to prove everyone wrong.


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him. I'm not really a huge fan, but he's okay in my book. I'm not all that interested in anyone at the moment, so whether it's him or someone else getting the push, I'm just along for the ride.

I think there are a lot worse options, to be honest.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He's in a position he's had anywhere from 8-14 months to prepare and be ready for, and he's not. His booking isn't doing him any favors but that's because he lacks the talent and conviction to really get the people to connect with him on an emotional level. I have no doubt if he put the work in, got great in the ring and/or on the mic, then we'd have seen the fans in Philly want/be okay with Reigns winning and not tear him to shreds. Even after guys like Bryan was eliminated, there were a number of superstars that got cheered/I would've been happy with winning. Even Rusev did (although that was because he was against Reigns, similar to how the year prior Reigns only got cheered because he was against Batista).

Point being, people can blame booking all they want but this also comes down to the man himself. That's why I dislike Reigns.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't "dislike" him. I'm pretty much indifferent to the guy. I dislike that he was hand-picked to be pushed to the moon over guys who are far better in the ring, on the mic, and more over.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I've never understood why people hated him because of his push. *WWE pushed him. Hate the company, not Roman Reigns. *He is a perfectly capable wrestler and might be a decent talker but they have just been over protecting his ring work and poorly scripting his promos.

May I mention, where is this evidence of poor ring work? I don't recall a bad match from him. There must be if he is indeed so bad.


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I tried to like him, I really did. Cause he wasn't Cena.

But, JFC, him being forcefed to us ala Cena blew away any hope for him being decent in my eyes. I'm sure if they waited at least a year, or maybe gave him the belt at Summerslam instead of shoving him in the Mania main event after only _one_ PPV singles match, I might like him a bit more.

But, alas, not happening. And hey, I guess he'll _lose_ the title someday. Hopefully to Rollins right after he wins it from Lesnar :lol


----------



## Flashyelbow

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate Reigns I just don't think it's time to have him as champ. Daniel is something special at a time like this for WWE seeing how he's is extremely over with adults and children, and his original reign wasn't what it should have been after he had to deal with all his personal problems. Reigns can still be a contender but I think he should work a little more for it rather than coming back from injury and being given that Rumble win all of a sudden.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NatsuMaki

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I like him and think he deserves a shot to be a huge star, I just don't think he should be the main face of the company.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He's a cunt with a superiority complex who was handed everything whilst possessing no real talent at all. And that interview he did last week was LOL worthy, no Roman, i dont hate you because i hate my life, i hate you because you're a hack who's occupying a spot that doesn't belong to you.


And i don't enjoy watching him.

And i hate his stupid fans too


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



mezomi said:


> I've never understood why people hated him because of his push. *WWE pushed him. Hate the company, not Roman Reigns. *He is a perfectly capable wrestler and might be a decent talker but they have just been over protecting his ring work and poorly scripting his promos.
> 
> May I mention, where is this evidence of poor ring work? I don't recall a bad match from him. There must be if he is indeed so bad.


He's had some bad matches with Daniel Bryan, and he had a really blah match with Seth Rollins a few weeks ago.

He's about equal to Cena I would say, but Cena is infinitely greater than Reigns on the microphone.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I kinda like watching him, but what I'd don't like is how more deserving guys are getting buried in order to make him look strong. It is wwe fault, they cannot have multiple stars, they want to have one star and make every one else look like a chump.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't buy the "he has potential" defence at all because he has less potential than a lot of other guys on the roster. 

I dislike Reigns because he's a bad promo and not a very good wrestler. 

There are guys on the roster that are both better promos and better wrestlers and better overall than Reigns. Reigns also does not bring any kind of entertainment value. His promo delivery has sucked ass regardless of script or not.

As for his main event push, I don't care about his success, but I care about the fact that his success is literally coming at the expense of someone else's success that deserves it more. 

That's not a reason to dislike Reigns, but it isn't a reason to like him either. 

All in all, I think Reigns needed more time to be put in this position. Others that were more over with the crowd should have been given the spot he has. It's not his fault so I don't dislike him for that. However, the talent issue is a big one. He just doesn't have it.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



TakeMyGun said:


> He's had some bad matches with Daniel Bryan, and he had a really blah match with Seth Rollins a few weeks ago.
> 
> He's about equal to Cena I would say, but Cena is infinitely greater than Reigns on the microphone.


Oh come on, the Seth Rollins one was not that bad. They had a better one in September anyway. I've never seen the Daniel Bryan ones. Are they really bad enough to call Reigns a bad wrestler?


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

This potential bullshit again..

Let's say i will agree with you for the sake of argument.

So you have a football/soccer/Basketball/Hockey team and you have brought up from your develomental team a young-hungry rookie with a ton of potential. You give him 2 years to get developed and adapt to the main roster team.

After 2 long years the guy is basically the same,yeah he made some development down the road but he is nowhere near to the best players of the team...

So if you are a coach what do you do? You put the guy as a starter in your most important game taking out one of the most valuable players of your team or you let him play 1-2 minutes and give him time to develop more?


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> So after the segment tonight, I'm inclined to ask, do you guys think the crowd will still boo Reigns?


Not sure. I think the blizzard was a blessing in disguise for the WWE as it allows the fans to cool off (well, literally). Next week is going to be very telling.

Oh he's going to get booed out of the building at Wrestlemania and the night after Wrestlemania, that's pretty much a given. For the most part though I can see him coming out to Cena-ish 50/50 reactions if not mostly cheers, depends how next weeks' crowd sets the tone.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Personally, I have nothing against him. He was good to me the past few times we met. Picture, autograph, and some small talk.

As a character, I'm made at his booking. He gets that main event push before Ambrose. Bryan and Ziggler are treated like afterthoughts. These three guys are better workers, talkers, and more over than The Roman.

Add in the fact, Reigns hasn't done much besides being tag team champion and beating Orton on PPV one on one.

Along with not giving him enough time to develop an organic connection with Internet fans, they're also booking Reigns awful by letting him get soft and acting humble as evidenced by his lame sit down interview. He is doomed to fail with this kind of treatment and WWE is going to find out the hard way soon in San Jose.

- Vic


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

One other thing is I think it was incredibly stupid to show the Rumble match unedited, instead of 700,000 or so people seeing that match, now at least 3 million people saw that match. Just think that's going to do him no favors.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



mezomi said:


> Oh come on, the Seth Rollins one was not that bad. They had a better one in September anyway. I've never seen the Daniel Bryan ones. Are they really bad enough to call Reigns a bad wrestler?


Eh, for a Seth Rollins match, it was far below average. He also had a terrible match with Bray Wyatt.

His best match was the Orton match, and even that I'd call only "decent"


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



TakeMyGun said:


> Eh, for a Seth Rollins match, it was far below average. He also had a terrible match with Bray Wyatt.
> 
> His best match was the Orton match, and even that I'd call only "decent"


ANd that was only because Randy was on his game. Reigns fucking sucked in that match too.


----------



## x78

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> He's in a position he's had anywhere from 8-14 months to prepare and be ready for, and he's not. His booking isn't doing him any favors but that's because he lacks the talent and conviction to really get the people to connect with him on an emotional level. I have no doubt if he put the work in, got great in the ring and/or on the mic, then we'd have seen the fans in Philly want/be okay with Reigns winning and not tear him to shreds. Even after guys like Bryan was eliminated, there were a number of superstars that got cheered/I would've been happy with winning. Even Rusev did (although that was because he was against Reigns, similar to how the year prior Reigns only got cheered because he was against Batista).
> 
> Point being, people can blame booking all they want but this also comes down to the man himself. That's why I dislike Reigns.


100% down to booking. Reigns is presented as the hand-picked guy that is destined for stardom no matter what, while the likes of Ambrose and Ziggler and Bryan come across as downtrodden 'workers' that succeed through sheer talent despite the company's wishes. Of course you're more likely to support the second group, but the company don't recognize that. The problem is that WWE and more specifically Vince don't understand that fans aren't going to get behind a dominant superhero. The attempts to push Reigns, and the likes of Sheamus and Cena before him completely backfire because there's no reason to cheer for those guys, they're going to win anyway. Equally, the company's attempts to bury guys like Bryan and Punk also backfire and those guys end up becoming extremely popular because modern fans want to get behind the people that aren't supposed to succeed, and value talent over kayfabe 'strength'. Basically, Vince and the creative team haven't adapted to the fact that the majority of the fanbase are now aware that wrestling is scripted entertainment rather than actual competition.


----------



## Wally Balls

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



Bad For Business said:


> ANd that was only because Randy was on his game. Reigns fucking sucked in that match too.


This post is symbolic of Reigns' biggest obstacle. 

People have their minds made up about anything that Reigns will ever do from this point on.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



Wally Balls said:


> This post is symbolic of Reigns' biggest obstacle.
> 
> People have their minds made up about anything that Reigns will ever do from this point on.


It's WWE's fault. To create the NEW GUY in this era, you can't present that guy as the chosen one.


----------



## BREEaments03

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't like him because he doesn't have a shred of talent in him. He's been in the company for five years, more than two years of that on the main roster, and he's complete shit. Oh and then he had to open his big mouth and be a douchebag saying that fans can't have opinions because we haven't been in the ring. Fuck that ******.


----------



## Wally Balls

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



TakeMyGun said:


> It's WWE's fault. To create the NEW GUY in this era, you can't present that guy as the chosen one.


True, but it doesn't change the fact that the people who hate Reigns now, will hate Reigns until the end of time. 

He could fucking cure cancer and people would be pissed that Ambrose wasn't booked to cure it first.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I find him boring his promos always make me change the channel his matches are meh if you just putting decent matches with Del Rio Randy and Seth Rollins you dont deserve my love.

His handpicked and cant back it up his staredown and tough guy act does nothing for me and I dont buy it there were guys like Goldberg Brock Lesnar Stone Cold Scott steiner Benoit and freaking Angle who were 100000x more convincing to me than Reigns.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

1. No wrestling ability whatsoever
2. Horrible on the microphone
3. Very little charisma
4. Forced, undeserved push

Need I say more? You could blame booking for his mega push but could he have, y'know... not sucked?


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because Daniel Bryan didn't win the Rumble. There, I said it. There's also the fact that I'm not really into mediocre wrestlers who can't really talk, but I'd be lying if I said the bulk of my resentment wasn't rooted in the fact that Bryan didn't win the Rumble. I'm still so devastated.


----------



## x78

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



Wally Balls said:


> This post is symbolic of Reigns' biggest obstacle.
> 
> People have their minds made up about anything that Reigns will ever do from this point on.


It's been this way for well over a year, ever since he broke that record at Survivor Series and Meltzer started reporting that he was going to break away from The Shield a section of the fanbase has been looking for any excuse to find fault, to cut the guy down no matter what he actually does. That's what the infamous 'hating your life' comment was about, it wasn't directed at the people who just aren't sold on Reigns as a talent, it was about the people who are totally incapable of objectivity and will not give the guy any credit for _anything_ he does.

There are a lot of legit complaints about the Rumble but I've seen a ton of hysterical, OTT and TBH idiotic posters today, that to be honest illustrate why WWE are probably reluctant to listen to their fans. I saw a thread earlier where a bunch of people were furious that Reigns had sent out an innocuous tweet telling people that he was going to be on Raw. Shit is equivalent to mass hysteria at this point.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



x78 said:


> 100% down to booking. Reigns is presented as the hand-picked guy that is destined for stardom no matter what, while the likes of Ambrose and Ziggler and Bryan come across as downtrodden 'workers' that succeed through sheer talent despite the company's wishes. Of course you're more likely to support the second group, but the company don't recognize that. The problem is that WWE and more specifically Vince don't understand that fans aren't going to get behind a dominant superhero. The attempts to push Reigns, and the likes of Sheamus and Cena before him completely backfire because there's no reason to cheer for those guys, they're going to win anyway. Equally, the company's attempts to bury guys like Bryan and Punk also backfire and those guys end up becoming extremely popular because modern fans want to get behind the people that aren't supposed to succeed, and value talent over kayfabe 'strength'. Basically, Vince and the creative team haven't adapted to the fact that the majority of the fanbase are now aware that wrestling is scripted entertainment rather than actual competition.


I get your point and while there are certainly some people who would choose that second group regardless of who it is that are in there, I don't think that's the case with most. If Bryan was the hand-picked guy and had the skill he does now, I'd be on board with that because he has the talent to back it up. Same thing with Ziggler and Ambrose. It's not 100% down to booking at all, it's definitely both that and Reigns himself lacking any major improvement. Actually he's looked worse since The Shield split up so that doesn't help his cause. But yeah it's partly Vince's fault for presenting the brass ring to Reigns when Reigns isn't ready and Reigns' fault for not getting himself ready when it was so clear as day a 5-year old could see it happening.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He is just not good. I don't hate the guy as a person or anything i just don't find him entertaining.


----------



## x78

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> I get your point and while there are certainly some people who would choose that second group regardless of who it is that are in there, I don't think that's the case with most. If Bryan was the hand-picked guy and had the skill he does now, I'd be on board with that because he has the talent to back it up. Same thing with Ziggler and Ambrose. It's not 100% down to booking at all, it's definitely both that and Reigns himself lacking any major improvement. Actually he's looked worse since The Shield split up so that doesn't help his cause. But yeah it's partly Vince's fault for presenting the brass ring to Reigns when Reigns isn't ready and Reigns' fault for not getting himself ready when it was so clear as day a 5-year old could see it happening.


I'm not saying ability has nothing to do with it, Reigns nature and in-ring style mean that he could never be an underdog and people would never get behind him in the way they get behind someone like Bryan. There's also the fact that Bryan, Ambrose and Ziggler etc are considered to have 'paid their dues' while Reigns hasn't. I don't think Reigns' performance has been bad though, certainly not bad enough to warrant the huge backlash and hate he's receiving. He's had a couple of shaky promos and been fed some corny lines but he hasn't really done anything wrong. He's just not the type of star that wrestling fans want to see right now, and the way he's been presented was never going to click with the modern fanbase. In this era and at this point in his career, Reigns is a natural heel. Vince is trying to fit a square peg into a round hole and it's obviously not going to work.


----------



## Mr.Cricket

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him. I just think he is getting pushed way too soon when he is not ready. WWE needs to give the guy time.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I think maybe it goes back to my childhood. I always had trouble with girls when I was a little kid and didn't develop any smoothness until I was at least 16. Since all Reigns fans are 8-14 year old girls, maybe I am simply transferring my childhood insecurities onto him and hating him because I secretly hold a grudge against those tweenage girls who wouldn't be my valentine? Maybe I'm just unhealthily transferring my emotions?! Maybe I need therapy?!?!

Nah, actually I think it's just because he sucks donkey balls. The only thing he's good at is the LL Cool J special move (sexy eyes at the camera, lick your lips, and give a little smile like the guys from the Abercrombie posters). That is not a wrestling move that appeals to me.


----------



## Xist2inspire

There's nothing about Reigns that I dislike (except those goofy duck faces lol), I consider myself a fan of his to be honest. It's his booking that I dislike. It's just wrong. It's a template for destruction, and I've seen it used time and time again. And even if it does manage to succeed, the "payoff" is a new John Cena. That's a sobering thought.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because he has shown no significant improvement to me despite being handed matches with the best workers in the company.

He has never had a standout singles match due to his very average at best wrestling skills and has a collection of mediocre to bad ones. 

His mic skills are some of the worst I have ever seen. Sure, he may have terrible, terrible scripts, but that should not compromise his delivery. Ambrose also has shit scripts, but he delivers his lines with charisma and feels quite natural. Reigns doesn't. Nobody would talk like that in real life, so it just comes off as forced. 

And speaking of forced, he is possibly the most protected superstar ever because Vince wants us to like him. Yet, he has failed to connect with the audience and just ruined the rumble for many tens of thousands of fans. Everything about him screams forced and other guys are held down just to protect Reigns image, despite those guys like Bryan, Ziggler, and Ambrose being infinitely more talented. 

The whole "he has potential" shtick does not work on me. Maybe he has some potential, but more than Ambrose, or Rollins, or Wyatt? Fuck off he does. He can't talk; they can. He can't wrestle; they can. He hasn't caught on with fans; they all have. He sucks in comparison and it is a joke he is being pushed with such limited potential. 

Also, he doesn't draw. Reigns is the main cause an entire movement has been formed to cancel network subscriptions because people just don't like him and view Reigns as an artificial corporate man who Vince wants as the top guys despite his limited skills (just because he has DA LOOK and even then you can strip the vest away and he doesn't really have it anymore). 

So I ask, why is a guy who is a very average wrestler, terrible mic worker, lacks charisma, and fails to draw interest being pushed over a guy like Bryan who does? It just baffles me.


----------



## x78

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



Dawnbreaker said:


> people just don't like him and view Reigns as an artificial corporate man who Vince wants as the top guys despite his limited skills


That's all you had to write.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He's as bad on the mic as anyone in years. 

The lack of any in ring ability whatsoever, the horrible look, it's ammunition, but I'd excuse all of it if he just knew how to fucking talk.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



x78 said:


> I'm not saying ability has nothing to do with it, Reigns nature and in-ring style mean that he could never be an underdog and people would never get behind him in the way they get behind someone like Bryan. There's also the fact that Bryan, Ambrose and Ziggler etc are considered to have 'paid their dues' while Reigns hasn't. *I don't think Reigns' performance has been bad though, certainly not bad enough to warrant the huge backlash and hate he's receiving.* He's had a couple of shaky promos and been fed some corny lines but he hasn't really done anything wrong. He's just not the type of star that wrestling fans want to see right now, and the way he's been presented was never going to click with the modern fanbase. In this era and at this point in his career, Reigns is a natural heel. Vince is trying to fit a square peg into a round hole and it's obviously not going to work.


The bold I guess is where we'll have to disagree, but that's just opinions and I get what you're saying and agree with some of the points. I don't think Reigns is that unbelievable as an underdog in some way or certain scenarios. Hell, in the EC match with Wyatts last year when it was just him against the 3 Wyatts, I thought he did an excellent job there and, until a few performances later, had me convinced he could totally be a great face and in that scenario he was playing the underdog and/or man in danger role to perfection.


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Big push, Limited talent. Simple as that, He does have potential though I'll give him that


----------



## Overcomer

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't. I am waiting until his reign (no pun intended) to properly judge him. The next few months will be telling if he is the goods or not.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Can't stand him at this point to be honest with you. He has no redeemable qualities except for his look. I don't even think he has that great of a look anyways. It depresses me to my core that that is all it takes nowadays to get a push. It's just sad that they have so much fucking talent and they could care less about it. Just looks all looks.


----------



## Darth Tyrion

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't have a problem with Reigns as much as I have a problem with the way WWE books him. First off, why does he have to be called a "powerhouse?" Most of his moves are that of a striker. Additionally, he isn't really that massive compared to past powerhouses, so it just doesn't work. WWE hides his true frame with that vest.


----------



## obby

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He's bad at everything and doesn't entertain me. I'd hate him if he were wrestling Curtis Axel on Superstars, too. Has nothing to do with his ridiculous push.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> One other thing is I think it was incredibly stupid to show the Rumble match unedited, instead of 700,000 or so people seeing that match, now at least 3 million people saw that match. Just think that's going to do him no favors.


Did they replay the Rumble match on Raw?

I haven't seen anything. And not even an edited version?


----------



## Dub J

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

The people mad about being force fed Reigns now know how some of us feel about Daniel Bryan. After months and months of his name being chanted during promos and matches that didn't involve him, other wrestlers being booed mercilessly simply because they weren't Daniel Bryan, DB going over the whole top tier of the roster (beating HHH, Cena, Batista, and Orton X2) and still they cry, getting a send off with the belt rather than jobbing on his way to surgery...

Welcome to our world.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He's not ready and I dont think he merits the push he is getting. I have no reason to dislike him personally, though.


----------



## Mister Sinister

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

...eh, just do a backstage skit where he gets in a limo and it explodes, and then replace him with Sting.


----------



## Goku

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Why is Seth Rollins meant to be hated? Because he sold out his brothers to cut ahead in line and get everything handed to him by the authority, right? The authority packaged him out to be more than he was in the eyes of the fans, christened him the future and gave him every advantage to win, meanwhile punishing crowd favourites (ziggler and let's assume ryback).

Well, Roman Reigns is the real life Seth Rollins and fans see that. It's been obvious since day 1. They are giving him everything when his current ability doesn't warrant it (in the eyes of the fans) and keeping the wrestlers that people really love out of the limelight in the process.

The WWE is so thick-headed that they don't see that they're antagonising their fanbase for buying the story, only this time, the real story.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because he bores me to death and I'm tired of this poverty Shield shtick he has been using since last Summer.

I mean really, he hasn't really had a WOW match in his career other than Shield matches. And if there is one, then it's for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Here is all the Raw dates leading up to WM.

Feb 02- Denver,Co
09-Columbus,OH
16-Florida
23-Nashville

Mar 02-Newark,NJ
09-Pittsburgh
16-Des Moines,IA
23-Los Angelas,CA

And the day after Wrestlemania in San Jose,CA

So how are these cities in terms of good or bad for Reigns? or more like in terms of bad or very bad. I think the 1st 2 raw's of match will be very unpleasant for him.


----------



## mpcdude

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because he epitomizes everything that is wrong about wrestling and Vince's out of touch mindset. He got a push just because of his look and that he comes from a wrestling family? What about people with actual talent instead?


----------



## 260825

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

*Because he has 'da look' is the selling point & they've basically gave Reigns a Cena personality transplant.

Several months ago before they turned him like this, he was fine & on his way, now they screwed him over.*


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I dont, he's clearly a good choice at WM32/33.

I think most peoplel understand the choice just not the timing.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He is getting pushed above more talented and more over guys, and the two reasons I see is because of his look; which isn't that impressive to be honest. And because of his family, the fact he is related to Rock is behind his push imo. 

The guy is just mediocre; he isn't an impressive wrestler, he isn't an impressive talker, he isn't charismatic, he has no ring presence. There are guys with all that, but they don't get a push. He also over does it with the facial expressions when talking, to make up for the fact he shows no emotion when talking. 

Lastly, he is getting pushed to the very top way too early. He has had one singles PPV match, that wasn't that great and now he gets chucked in the deep end with arguably one of the most dominant wrestlers. 

If they want to go through with the push, go ahead, but not yet; he just isn't ready. His match could destroy him, especially if the crowd continue shitting on him. WWE really got it wrong with him and if they keep getting it wrong, he won't work as the guy to take Cena's place.


----------



## 260825

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

*They also allow him to compensate for in-ring ability & work rate by giving him the freedom to walk through people's moves, counter at will & spam finishers; 

Which comes off as some brodude on his PS2 creating Khal Drogo, enabling no stamina & just hitting the same 3 impact finishers over & over, while his friends behind him tell him to play properly or turn it off because it's boring to watch.

He's actually good at the few moves he does but it doesn't justify it.

"He does it because he's the only one who can(allowed to) maggle!!" .. 

*


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because he lacks all three of the things that you need at least ONE of to be a decent wrestler. No charisma, ring skill, or mic skill. And he's being pushed as the next cena, which may mean he'll be up there for at least five plus years. I won't accept that. We're in a time where talent means more than look, far more so now than ever, and Reigns is being pushed as if he has all three, when he's nothing more than a look.


----------



## Skinners_barber

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I'm not his biggest fan but I'm going to give him a chance. We moan and moan about Cena dominating then as soon as they try and push someone else we moan about that. Yes Reigns' push may be too soon but let's give him a chance eh. 

Also, I wanted Bryan to win this year and last, but the fact is he didn't last year but we still got what we wanted and the chances of that happening this year are slim to none. 

At least at the end of this there'll be another monster to take half the limelight from John Cena. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Morrison17

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Kayfabe wise, why I should like a guy that cheated to win Rumble?


----------



## Louaja89

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him but I just think that he is a terrible wrestler.And I don't even see the potential that everybody talks about . If it was up to me I would make him a tag team guy for life because he could be protected and only do his beloved hot tags


----------



## 260825

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

*I think John Cena is a good/great wrestler. He has proven himself but that doesn't excuse the corny jokes, rollin' into the ring at 9 1/2 & botching moves his body isn't made for & no selling the simplistic of things but to be honest that just reflects on the WWE, as they allow him to do these things time & time again and he does so because no one is stopping him; as well as being as stale as the product at least he can carry a company on his shoulders.

Not to say that Cena is the best wrestler, or being the best all round; I find Orton to be really great the same with Rollins; The Miz although he doesn't get a lot of credit is a good wrestler.

If he's playing the cornball Cena, he's 100% convincing, if he's playing the "I tell you what Jack!", he's still convincing.

Reigns feels as thought he's a bad actor playing a role in a B-budget movie, there isn't any improvising; I can't see him telling Vince to let him cut 10 minute promos in the ring, he just goes with the flow & since the flow brings him money & popularity he just goes with it; you can't shoehorn Cena's personality in him after making comments which pretty much sound like;

"Hey shut up, I've got a sweet deal going on here, just watch the friggin' show & enjoy it okay!?" 

.. "Hey they paid their money to see the show, I respect their opinion"

/doesn't work

Believe it or not, I actually like Reigns, I just don't like his attitude of success nor the company's willingness to push him to the moon with so little time to establish him as anything but Superman.
*


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him per-say..just, he's not ready, that's the stone cold truth. People probably didn't want him to win last years rumble, it was just he was the lesser of two evils out of him and Batista. He's been fed an opportunity which could have went to at least FIVE guys who have the credentials, back story and ability better than Roman and that's not his fault. They pushed him too much in last years rumble when he was less ready then he was for this years and that was when everybody knew he was going to win this years.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MasterChan

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Becoz he's pushed to a level which is too high for him. He's the golden boy for the company, and shows you how calculated everything is. 

Instead of having wrestlers like Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler or Dean Ambrose to be pushed to the top because they "organically" rised already close to it, they choose a pretty boy like Reigns, who from day one in the shield was looking like the "corporate" one that was hand picked. 

I don't wanna completely putting him down, but i think they desperately wanna create a new big star and think they found it in him.. *wrong*


----------



## p862011

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

i dont hate him i can just admit they roman reigns is not ready to be a main eventer and wwe world chmpion

*he isn't their on the mic* - he has been cutting nothing but god awful promos as of late 
*he isn't their in the ring* - he has'nt had 1 great or very good match yet and has had only 1 singles ppv match
*and he isn't even that over* - i'd rank him 5th most over babyface behind bryan,cena,ambrose and ziggler

i say whats the fucking rush the man is not going anywhere and is only 29 they should of groomed him and had him work cesaro,sheamus,barret,etc. in the mid card to season him and improve him throughout 2015 

even john cena worked guerrero,benoit,booker t before he shot up to main event


----------



## ice_edge

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Still dont dislike him. See no reason to do so unless he plans to become another batista that is(so far hes been way better than dave so thats something).

Cant say he has done anything that special either so yeah time will tell. Not gonna hate anybody just because its in thing to do and will be for now.


----------



## r0scoe

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't like "DA LOOK"

I've always hated the shield gear and now that Shield is gone, I hate the attire even more.

Don't like the long soaked hair look that seems to be the trend now (rollins, reigns, wyatt, even ambrose to an extent)

And I don't like his forced push

- I abso-fucking-lutely hate how he cocks his fist like a shotgun before his superman punch


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

In my honest opinion I don't dislike the guy what I hate about his push was that everyone in the rumble were treated like shit for him.

Okay your build up Wyatt for months with matches against Ambrose then some how he gets some of his momentum back during the rumble he was very impressive then the big show and fucking jobber Kane discard of him like he was a piece of shit same thing happened to Ambrose Ziggler. and Bryan lasting ten minutes and randomly being eliminated like he was trash. That was a message from The WWE the IWC These guys means nothing to us the guy we want is Reign whether you like it or not and if you don't like it you're gonna have to learn how to.like it. 

Sincerely Vince McMahon.

I know Roman isn't to blame here but the fact that they actually made every one in the rumble look like complete jokes for Roman Reigns is something that cannot be ignored the fans would've been okay if Bryan Cesaro Ambrose Wyatt or even Ziggler won the rumble hell they'd probably been okay if Roman won the rumble in an organic way by not making everyone else look like shit. 

Hell notice after he came out no legend or bigger name came out so he doesn't get out popped Orton was supposed to be there as well but was held back in fear that fans would cheer Orton over him.

That was some horrible booking but it is what it is. He won I'll give him chance to earn my interest him. After all better him than show and Kane.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him he is just simply not the right person for the job right now.

His green as fuck in the ring, cannot talk and is simply not ready to mainevent a Wrestlemania.

Plain and simple.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I think it's over exaggeration, Reigns is a talented big guy but it's just that people didn't want him to win the Rumble.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike Reigns, in fact I think he's a good talent for the company that will only improve from a positive perspective if given time. My issue, much like many others, is the fact WWE is trying to shoot him to the top and make him the next major star in the company instead of letting it happen organicly. It seems like WWE is so desperate to get some kind of boom in their business that they are willing to sacrifice this guy in the hopes that it works. When they do something like this, one of two things is going to happen:

(1) That Superstar is going to rise to the occasion and fulfill every wet dream WWE has

or

(2) That Superstar is going to crash and burn and never get a chance to get as hot as he potentially could have been.

For Reigns, I'm afraid it's going to be option #2 . Last year Reigns was hot because he wasn't being force fed down our throats (as much as he is this year). They need to let the guy work, get an emotional attachment with the fans and let nature take it's course.

What's ironic is that they are trying to do the same thing with Reigns that they already have with Bryan but they just won't accept Bryan because they aren't the ones that manufactured him, which is essentially WWE shooting themselves in the foot and costing themselves money in the long term. 

Trying to force the endorsement of Reigns isn't going to work either. Wrestling or rather Sports Entertainment fans of today aren't just mindless sheep that just go along with whatever WWE gives them. If they see something they think is bullshit, they call WWE on it. I have the feeling the more they try to push Reigns on us, the more the fans will reject which is a shame because given the right circumstance Reigns could be a well likable character and top star in the company if given time and done properly.

However at this point, it is what it is. Reigns will become the top star for the company, but he won't become as big as he potentially could have if he was just simply given more time.


----------



## Good News Barrett

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



JTB33b said:


> Here is all the Raw dates leading up to WM.
> 
> Feb 02- Denver,Co
> 09-Columbus,OH
> 16-Florida
> 23-Nashville
> 
> Mar 02-Newark,NJ
> 09-Pittsburgh
> 16-Des Moines,IA
> 23-Los Angelas,CA
> 
> And the day after Wrestlemania in San Jose,CA
> 
> So how are these cities in terms of good or bad for Reigns? or more like in terms of bad or very bad. I think the 1st 2 raw's of match will be very unpleasant for him.


except Pittsburg he's not going to be booed heavily anywhere.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Same reason I've disliked some other wrestlers in the past.

They get pushed way more than they deserve, and guys I feel deserve it aren't. WWE only seems to push so many people at once, so it's annoying when guys I feel simply aren't that good (I don't just mean guys I "like", I mean guys I don't find to be as talented) are pushed when others who are better imo are not.

I can also see the reason behind pushing a guy with a "marketable look" or whatever over a more skilled wrestler, but there are wrestlers with better combinations of marketable look and skills. . .skills significantly greater than what Reigns has.

So yeah, that's why. Way too much push for a guy who imo doesn't deserve it as much as several other wrestlers. If Reigns' push was divided up into thirds and given to 3 more deserving wrestlers, they would probably be more successful than Reigns' currently is with the entirety of the push he's got.


----------



## Onyx

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Bland and no persona/character.

No mic skills.

Crap in the ring.


----------



## Chad Allen

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

: lmao and people thought I was crazy for saying seth was going to be the breakout star :lmao


----------



## BotchSpecialist

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Let's see

- few moves
- asshole attitude which seems to also suggest happy with nepotism
- mush mouth
- BLEE DAT


----------



## MEMS

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Good News Barrett said:


> except Pittsburg he's not going to be booed heavily anywhere.


Newark will be uglier than Pitt. 

Rest should be fine.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate him I'm fairly indifferent to him but I hate being force fed who I should like, he has potential a ton of it but he's not ready to be "the man" just yet, I actually have no problem with him winning a Royal Rumble I just have a problem with him winning this one because of who he will face and likely beat. Reigns is not the man who should be taking Brock down, the only way that belt should pried away from Brock is through shenanigans (MitB cash in, multi man beatdown) because after 2014s booking no one on the current roster is on Lesnars level period. If Reigns takes Lesnar down clean it would be the up there with WWE's worst ever booking calls.


----------



## lesje

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Only thing I dont like about him is his fake ass superman punch


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

*Because having potential is not the same as having talent and someone being pushed prematurely, albeit not their fault, makes me frustrated with their lack of delivery or 'rising to the occasion'. In addition, for someone who literally is not the best at anything (not even ducklips and the Usos have better hair and lmfao even Swagger with his tubby middle has better muscle definition in his arms/chest/back) he seems incredibly full of himself. Telling his haters they 'have no lives' certainly pissed me off. Not because I'm a hater of his (I don't /hate/ any talent), but because instead of improving and taking the critique like an adult, he acts like a heel out of kayfabe and comes off as a major douchenozzle.*


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Wrestlemania and LA, no. I think Denver is going to set the stage pretty much.


----------



## XLNC04

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



WTF352 said:


> Personally I feel like he has potential but the reason is because he's *pushed to the moon so soon* even in the later days of the shield they made reigns look like a god compared to the other two when in reality he needed them. I do feel I'll like reigns eventually that's if he improves but as of now? Not a fan.





Awesome 1 said:


> I'm gonna give him a chance.
> 
> A big factor for the hate is because *the push is far too soon.* The fact that he hasn't held any singles titles and is straight into the WWE title match at WM just makes some people sick. Think of some of the talent that has held the US and IC titles yet were never world champion. I think it just pisses people off that he is being handed this opportunity at this stage of his career. It's all on Roman now, he has two months to prove everyone wrong.



Funny how this is the main reason for most people, but what about Shaemus when he first came out? where was everyone back then? Why wasn't anyone talking?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



XLNC04 said:


> Funny how this is the main reason for most people, but what about Shaemus when he first came out? where was everyone back then? Why wasn't anyone talking?


*Don't know where you've been, but there have been and still are plenty of people who bitch about Sheamus. :jericho2

But...Sheamus is much, much better in the ring than Reigns and certainly better on the mic as a heel. Even as a face, as stupid as Sheamus's promo content is, he's a better mic worker.*


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him. I fucking hate Vince and whoever is in charge of booking.

Roman isn't bad, but he should be at a lower midcard position given his current skills, in a similar level as Eric Rowan, not in the damn Wrestlemania main event. Of course he can be in a future event if he improves maybe, but its unfair he is there right now, when Daniel Bryan is clearly the one who deserves it.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I wouldn't say I dislike Reigns, I see the potential and think there is a spot for him on the card and EVENTUALLY that spot may even be the top face, but right now that is not the spot for him.

For me personally Reigns just doesn't entertain me in the ring (outside of when he does his 3 moves schtick and "wrecks shit", but that does not justify the product being all about him IMO) or on the mic at this time.

Now I am not saying Reigns shouldn't entertain you, if he does, great and I am happy for you that you get to see a WM season focused on him. Now for WM season it will be fine for us that do not find Reigns entertaining, b/c their will be plenty of other stuff going on to keep our interest. The problem for Reigns "haters" will be after WM when there is nothing going on and it is all about Reigns vs. "the heel of the month" but I am getting ahead of myself.

One other point I would like to address is the people saying, "If you only hate the company don't take it out on Reigns"

Well then how the hell are we supposed to let the company know we don't like what is going on? Boo the under card, yes that will send a message. Stop consuming the product, yes it is an option, but for a lot of people have invested ALOT of time and have gotten alot of entertainment out of this product and want it to be great (to them) again. 

So for those saying don't take your dislike for the company out on Reigns, I will flip that around, The company are the ones who put Reigns in this position so hate on the company for putting Reigns in a no-win situation with the fans, don't blame the fans that are taking out their displeasure on him.


----------



## Soupias

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Reigns is ok in my book. Nothing special and nothing bad. Just an average WWE wrestler. The thing that makes me dislike him is the Cena-like treatment he is getting.


----------



## 3ddie93

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't necessarily dislike him, but I hate the way that he's been booked and pushed into a spot he's not ready for and the fans don't really want him there. There are other people who are very over and are much better performers but WWE has decided that he's going to be the guy because Vince enjoys masturbating to him.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He is Eva Marie/Kelly Kelly. Just terrible at everything.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Reigns is so fucking bad that Philly crowd would have loved even Sandow to win it. They came alive a little even for a guy who's been a comedy act for over a year. Him, Ambrose, Ziggler, even Bray...they would have went home happy with that. Once the last of them were gone, that crowd went right back to not giving a shit.

When every other face has to look like shit to make your chosen guy look good, you clearly made the wrong choice. So glad Vince "put his foot down" though. He knew it was so bad he had The Rock on speed dial and was already giving the Network away for free next month. It is now officially so bad it's funny.

:ha


----------



## Phaedra

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Iowa? can Rollins cash in, in Iowa please? thanks.

Reigns will be cheered in Florida, even heels get cheered in their home cities or states.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't like him, but I can't entirely blame him. He is just not ready for the big one, but he maybe could it be with some years of preparation. Is that "WWE logic" of pushing to the moon guys without make them conect with the crowd and the audience, and you can see that with all the Royal Rumble winners, being Edge the last worthy one. All the ones who follow him just we're bad choices, and most important, choiches by the WWE, even when the crowd show they don't want them.


----------



## davetheraver

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike RR, I dislike the fact he is being pushed to be "The Guy" when he shouldn't be just cause he has "The Look".

At first I wasn't a fan of the shield, then Ambrose grew on me, and I guess RR and Rollins did to. I was never really hot on Rollins until the triple threat, he pulled that match off excellently. Him and Lesnar worked well, I guess Cena was decent but I am sick of him so I'm going to be bias towards him.

Now out of the three shield members I'm favouring Rollins over Ambrose, with RR coming in last. Yes he looks great but lets be honest he is not great in the ring, especially when you compare him to all his family members.

He is very one dimensional, and is not a great mover.

Yes he can and should be a big star, but he shouldn't be getting pushed like this. It wont do him any favours, it seems like Rock is on vince to push him and vince is thinking he looks great and his family history is rich in wrestling tradition.

I don't buy, and I wont.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

A) He can't work. He only knows 3 moves and he's gonna be the guy to work 20 minutes matches?

B) He can't talk. Unless they book him to be tall, dark, and mysterious then him talking is going to do him no favors. Guy is embarrassing on microphone. I dread the 20 minute opening promos with him flubbing his lines.

C) No proven track record. What has he proven that he's capable of such a push? What great feuds has he had? What great matches has he had? NONE.

If he was given a year or two to learn how to work and talk and be great ORGANICALLY then I would have no problem with him main eventing a Wrestlemania. But this feels rushed, forced, and laughable at best.


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him but I dislike what he represents 
his whole superman hot shot push into the main event of WM is pretty much bred and born of the worst excesses in the wrestling business.
He is not ready and he basically goes out every night showing he has the potential but exposes himself as a terrible mic worker and limited ring worker.

He isn't going to be liked just like sheamus wasn't liked(although he was far more along than reigns is right now)
Fans get to pick and choose who they get behind and right now the WWE with its reality era bs is exposing all the politics behind the scenes and making the fans get behind all the lower card guys the wwe isn't going to seriously invest in.
Roman reigns hate is a byproduct of it


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because he represents everything I hate about pro wrestling.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't, just his push. It's not like I blame him for taking his push, who wouldn't take a push? I hold the WWE entirely responsible for this because they are pushing a guy who simply isn't ready.

Lets keep in mind, this isn't just any old push either, they are pushing him to the MAIN EVENT OF WRESTLEMANIA, pretty much the top place anyone can get pushed to, so instead of letting a guy who has been working hard for years and is established and properly over with the fans have that spot, they gave it to Reigns. They're actually using the WM ME to get someone over. That just seems to be the wrong way of doing things if you ask me. It's also very risky, it could get him over, or it could completely break his career.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> So after the segment tonight, I'm inclined to ask, do you guys think the crowd will still boo Reigns?


Yes, without a doubt. There was nothing in that segment last night that would change the minds of most of his haters. 

#CancelWWENetwork is still trending btw.


----------



## paqman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ImitationGame said:


> Yes, without a doubt. There was nothing in that segment last night that would change the minds of most of his haters.
> 
> #CancelWWENetwork is still trending btw.


I've long said Roman needs these types of interviews to be effective. That said, he's still going to get booed. Wrestling fans, the adult ones at least, have a very stellar memory. We're not going to forget what happened at the Rumble nor are we going to warm up to this feud. Heyman and Brock might be interesting here, but Roman is a snorefest. I don't even think Heyman can save him in the long run, but we'll see.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



paqman said:


> I've long said Roman needs these types of interviews to be effective. That said, he's still going to get booed. Wrestling fans, the adult ones at least, have a very stellar memory. We're not going to forget what happened at the Rumble nor are we going to warm up to this feud. Heyman and Brock might be interesting here, but Roman is a snorefest. I don't even think Heyman can save him in the long run, but we'll see.


I'm an adult and that is why I am not throwing a temper tantrum. It's just a show with fictional characters, where every champion is *chosen.* Even fan favorites, like Bryan. 

Hell, I am just happy to be getting something new, as I have been bored with over a decade of John Cena. The product has been stale for too long and I am looking forward something fresh for a change.


----------



## Bray Dizzel

*Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I'm not gonna defend WWE for their booking at the Rumble. Having Bryan eliminated early, having Big Show and Kane in the final 3, and having the majority of the top faces made to look like pushovers was just dumb. It's obvious that Reigns was disliked by the Philly crowd, but do you think it's gotten to the point where the fans have gone a little too far? If anything that made me glad Reigns won the way he did, and you can disagree with me all you want, but please don't be rude about it if you choose to respond.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope. He should have said I am not ready.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Maybe but then he had said his haters really just hated their lives.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

If Reigns isn't on the pulse with what the fans want and can't be selfless enough to go, "Now isn't the time", then no.

He jumped on the bed and ate shit for it. Life lesson learned.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I feel sorry for those that lead such pathetic lives that they would spend every minute of their lives bitching about something that is just there for entertainment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No, he is the new face if the company, If he cant take it, then he is truly not ready. it's time to take of the training wheels and treat him like the new face of the company that he is. If he deserves the Mania main event,then it is not unreasonable to expect him to draw the best crowd reactions and put on clinics in the ring. He also better top the ratings every week. I will hold him to the standard I held Bryan to last year and he invariably delivered on those criteria.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

At the risk of sounding too much like Pyro, I'll say it because that's exactly how I feel: No, I don't feel sorry for talentless hacks that get handed a Royal Rumble win and Wrestlemania main event just because of their face.


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I feel sorry for thoughts that lead such pathetic lives that they would spend every minute of their lives bitching about something that is just there for entertainment.


Kind of how you bitch about Bryan?


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No. He's the luckiest motherfucker on the roster. If you feel sorry for Reigns, you ought to be cutting yourself for Ziggler and Bryan and Ambrose and all them.


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I think most who say he basically should have turned down a promotion and huge opportunity and selflessly refused to do it are being hugely niave. And I think most criticising him would have done the same thing in his situation. Sometimes I wonder how many people on here have ever even had a job. Since everyone thinks people should just tell Vince to screw off and potentially lose their jobs. I tend to think a lot on here never got an angry bill from the electric company.


----------



## paqman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ironyman said:


> I'm an adult and that is why I am not throwing a temper tantrum. It's just a show with fictional characters, where every champion is *chosen.* Even fan favorites, like Bryan.
> 
> Hell, I am just happy to be getting something new, as I have been bored with over a decade of John Cena. The product has been stale for too long and I am looking forward something fresh for a change.


Every time I see Reigns, I see the $600 Wrestlemania tickets I have on my desk and I want to kill somebody lol. I'd sell my tickets, but my girlfriend still wants to go, so we're going (I def. don't wear the pants in this relationship lol). I usually don't even care about these things, but WWE is just being outwardly shitty within the past 48 hrs and like I've said in numerous posts, I've spent way too much money on this trip already to be 100% okay with the main event. I'd say I'm 52% okay with it. By the time Mania rolls around the most they can get me up to is a 70%. I just don't think he's ready for this spot. He can talk about swimming with the sharks all he wants and the back office might love him, but the fans don't. Not universally. He has to win us over. 

Yeah, it's new, but the storytelling so far sans Heyman has been horse shit. Yeah, I know it just started, but even the ground work sucked. Reigns wasn't even built properly heading into this, and you can blame his injury, but even when he was back at TLC to pre-Rumble, he wasn't given any kind of momentum to make the Rumble victory feel like it was earned within the realm of kayfabe. 

What he was given were fairy tales and looney tune promos. You jump from that to this guy headlining Mania? WTF? I'm not jumping up and down mad about this, but I do regret buying into the sizzle of Wrestlemania without seeing if they were cooking steak first. It just sucks I have to dial down my passion for WWE and attending Mania because WWE keeps seeming to botch everything related to it.


----------



## Bray Dizzel

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



DarkLady said:


> No. He's the luckiest motherfucker on the roster. If you feel sorry for Reigns, *you ought to be cutting yourself for Ziggler and Bryan and Ambrose and all them*.


Well, I sorta am, but that's a different thread for a different time, because this thread isn't about them, it's about Reigns and the overboard extend of the fans's displeasure. When people start rioting, I feel like they forgot that they were wrestling fans.


----------



## Roman Empire

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Dan Pratt said:


> I think most who say he basically should have turned down a promotion and huge opportunity and selflessly refused to do it are being hugely niave. And I think most criticising him would have done the same thing in his situation. Sometimes I wonder how many people on here have ever even had a job. Since everyone thinks people should just tell Vince to screw off and potentially lose their jobs. I tend to think a lot on here never got an angry bill from the electric company.


Amen. If everyone here worked for Vince, I would love to see how many people would actually tell Vince to piss off to his face.


----------



## Dilan Omer

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He is clearly not ready for the push...

He needs time to develop.. Time to get it going with the fans.. Roman is not Rollins.. He needs more time.. Rollins has experience in wrestling.. Is not force fed.. He is a great heel and good on the mic and becomes better way faster than Roman..

Roman needs more time... I cant see him as a champion figure... Rollins I could.. He looked legit last night.. He cut a badass promo at RAW.. He brought the authority back and has generally been the focus and only entertaining part of WWE.. We got a great Seth/Dean Fued that established him as a great heel and became a mega heel for bringing the authority back..

Roman has not had any memorable fued till now.. No achievments.. Nothing.. He has done nothing memorable.. And getting the rumble win that quickly in his career is unfair and weird for me..

Roman needs to connect with the crowd.. establish himself.. get rid of that shieldish personality and get his own attire.. Simple and since he is getting pushed right now while Ziggs was at his fucking peak.. Is dissapointing.. forget when Ziggs won the WHC.. He is so over right now..


Yeah thats why I dislike Roman and he justifies it stupidly... as if he is confident enough in his ability of connecting with the crowd forgetting the fact he has not done anything memorable now.. Seth looks more like a threat to Lesnar.. than Roman does honestly... Not joking.. Because Seth has established himself as a weasel,coward yet still very strong in ring and has a MITB briefcase and an oppurtunist.. Roman.. I DONT KNOW WHAT HE IS.. Typical I am against the authority guy? But he broke kayfabe.. thats going to be fucking confusing for all the kids at home now wouldnt it..


So reings better connect or he is getting mega buried.. which is sad to see for a shield member.. this is quite dangerous for reings.. He connects or flops like Ryback or if WWE is retarded.. Force him down our throats..


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope.

Too busy hating my life.


----------



## Roach13

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



NastyYaffa said:


> Because he represents everything I hate about pro wrestling.


.


----------



## Lyriqz

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't.

But I'm jealous of his glorious hair.


----------



## Arca9

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Isn't ready for the main event, plain and simple. I don't want somebody in the top spot that isn't ready to run with it. 

He'll be ready, don't get me wrong, but for now... not a viable option.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope.



> Roman Reigns: [Laughs] Yeah, I think its hard not to pay attention these days with all of the social media networks and all of the different outlets. It’s so easy to connect with fans nowadays. You know, I have a Twitter and things like that. I’m not a crazy Twitter guy to where I’m tweeting out stuff every day and rarely even once a week, do I tweet. But I mean, occasionally, I read some stuff.
> 
> The funny part is, you have a guy like me who is kind of getting like a mixed vibe from time-to-time. I get a lot of love and then you’ll get the hate in the middle of it but its just funny, the perspectives you know, the differences between the love and the hate. As far as the hate, it makes me laugh. Everybody is a critic. Every critic I’ve ever had, they weren’t wrestlers [laughs]. Every wrestler I’ve ever had critique me, they were always into my stuff or what I’m doing out there. For a non-wrestler, someone who doesn’t even know how to lock up, and if we did lock up, they wouldn’t know what to do, for them to critique any of us, it really does pop me.
> 
> Roman Reigns: That’s what haters do. They hate because they hate their lives.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No.

I hope crowds continue to shit on him in the future. Fuck him.


----------



## Pharmakon

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him, but he was overpushed too soon, he needed a little more time in order to be ready. But WWE wanted to push him early so it's on them now.


----------



## Bray Dizzel

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

So what? You want him to bend over and take it? I loved that he stood up for himself, and are you really gonna disagree? A lot of these are the same people who boo'd Chris Benoit and Eddie Guerrero during their title reign.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I'd love it if Reigns grabbed an out of shape smark over the barricade and speared him


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Nope.
> 
> Too busy hating my life.


Same. My life sucks so much right now. I wish I were successful like Roan.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

After watching last night's RAW i feel a little sorry for the guy. Reigns even said he would of liked a warmer response and i don't blame him. The crowd shit on him since he made his entrance.. It's not his fault WWE handpicked him to be the next big star, but booing and cheering is part of the business so you can't feel too sorry for him... He's a professional, he needs to learn to deal with it if he's going to be a huge star.


----------



## Terminator GR

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The fact of the matter is right now we cant be sure if reigns will be cheered or booed at upcoming shows. It remains to be seen. What we know with absolute certainty is that he will get slaughtered during the match at mania and this is something wwe cannot prevent.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

next week RAW will be in NY or something? I read it somewhere on the net. :lol

RIP Samon Reigns.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No. The hatred comes with the job, plus I'm sure his money softens the blow of fans hating him.
He is no way ready but come on, no way was he gonna say he wasn't ready. That would mean he has no ambition, you must grasp every opportunity in WWE and he did, he deserves none of it but anyone else would do exactly the same.


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope.

The company is about to give him every advantage to succeed but he won't because he is awful at his job.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

If we locked up, we'd be the happiest for Reigns.


----------



## IMissRandySavage

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Yes. Big time......But this is the route they chose to take his character, so he needs to be ready....


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

A little. Then Mother Nature caused a blizzard and saved him again and reminded me how lucky this motherfucker is sometimes.

So not feeling sorry again.

Plus I have to hate him since I hate my life and all.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because he is a selfish prick, who knows he is not ready, but still sucked Vince's balls for the mega push. 

He could have still said no to his booking, and Vince, salivating at his "look" probably would have accepted it for next year.

Reigns is the epitome of the me society, the celeb crazed I want to be famous for nothing generation. Will not put in the work to be respected - and demands respect for his limited talents. 


Not even Cena is this bad. And Cena uses kids with cancer.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I do not feel sorry for him at all. Now I do admit MOST of the hate on him is the WWE's fault, yes, but I do not feel sorry for him for a # of reasons:

#1 - He is getting paid ALOT of money and is being set-up to make MUCH more

#2 - He had to have somewhat known this was coming from fans and if he didn't then he is stupid and I don't feel sorry for stupid people

#3 - He accepted what the WWE has given him, every "Contract" comes with stipulations and you have to deal with them.


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nah I don't feel bad for him at all.. HE WON THE ROYAL RUMBLE!


----------



## yeahright2

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No. It comes with the job when you´re Cena 2.0. If Reigns feels bad about it, he can ask Cena how he have dealt with it the last decade or so..


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No,he deserves all the hate he is getting and even more.


----------



## Xist2inspire

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Hell yeah I do. He's basically been thrown to the wolves by his bosses. His earlier comments don't bother me that much, because he seems to be the type that takes criticism as a personal attack against himself. There's nothing wrong with that, Rock always came off as that type too, but he was able to use that to his benefit.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Although he made some jackass comments recently, I do still feel somewhat sorry for him. Frankly, my resentment is not aimed at him, but at the WWE for continually pushing less talented guys over wrestlers like Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose etc., who are not only more talented than guys like Cena or Reigns, but are often more over as faces than them as well. So even though I would boo the crap out of Reigns - who I think could have an important role in the future if booked correctly - at this point, it's more aimed at the WWE's stupidity than at the man himself.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



silverspirit2001 said:


> Nope. He should have said I am not ready.


No wwe talent is going to say no to the main event at WM ok No One at all


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Why on earth would anyone be sorry for him? He is a selfish prick, who knows he is not ready, but still has a a salty ring around his mouth cutesy of Vince. 

He could have still said no to his booking, and Vince, salivating at his "look" probably would have accepted it for next year.

Reigns is the epitome of the me society, the celeb crazed I want to be famous for nothing generation. Will not put in the work to be respected - and demands respect for his limited talents. 

Twenty years ago, other wrestlers would have broken his arms by now. He deserves nothing but bile. Along with Vince. 

But then again, he is not a wrestler, he is a sports entertainer. Wrestling is officially dead, its last rattling shallow breathe was seen Sunday.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I tried but there is not really anything interesting about hi.
He isnt really good at anything he does. Maybe passable but not WWE Title Material.

I dont dislike him but I do not care about him at all.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Yes I do feel bad, but at the same time I feel someone else should have got the win, it's a shit situation, thanks to wwe. But there's no way he could've said no to them, that could possible be a career suicide, you don't get chances again and again, I'm surprised people actually expect him to say that, just kick away your dream? Really?


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



paqman said:


> Every time I see Reigns, I see the $600 Wrestlemania tickets I have on my desk and I want to kill somebody lol. I'd sell my tickets, but my girlfriend still wants to go, so we're going (I def. don't wear the pants in this relationship lol). I usually don't even care about these things, but WWE is just being outwardly shitty within the past 48 hrs and like I've said in numerous posts, I've spent way too much money on this trip already to be 100% okay with the main event. I'd say I'm 52% okay with it. By the time Mania rolls around the most they can get me up to is a 70%. I just don't think he's ready for this spot. He can talk about swimming with the sharks all he wants and the back office might love him, but the fans don't. Not universally. He has to win us over.
> 
> Yeah, it's new, but the storytelling so far sans Heyman has been horse shit. Yeah, I know it just started, but even the ground work sucked. Reigns wasn't even built properly heading into this, and you can blame his injury, but even when he was back at TLC to pre-Rumble, he wasn't given any kind of momentum to make the Rumble victory feel like it was earned within the realm of kayfabe.
> 
> What he was given were fairy tales and looney tune promos. You jump from that to this guy headlining Mania? WTF? I'm not jumping up and down mad about this, but I do regret buying into the sizzle of Wrestlemania without seeing if they were cooking steak first. It just sucks I have to dial down my passion for WWE and attending Mania because WWE keeps seeming to botch everything related to it.


We agree that he has not been given enough time in the oven and that the material he is given is absurd. But it is what it is and I am just happy just to see a shift in direction... finally. I am going to give Reigns the benefit of the doubt as he continues to develop as well. Rise or fall, change is needed and I am not going to boo it now that it's here.

As for your plans, congrats on having tickets to Mania, I say go with your lady and have a great time. It's just a show, my friend. Nothing more. I pay for HBO, but don't get upset when characters I like in Game of Thrones get killed off. Same sort of deal here when your guy loses. Just enjoy the show anyway and be glad that they are at least changing course away from the decade of Cena.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> Yes I do feel bad, but at the same time I feel someone else should have got the win, it's a shit situation, thanks to wwe. But there's no way he could've said no to them, that could possible be a career suicide, you don't get chances again and again, I'm surprised people actually expect him to say that, just kick away your dream? Really?


If he had talent, it would not affect him in the long term, especially since Vince has a hard one for his looks. 

And the Rocks backing.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I mean as others have said, I do not feel sorry for him. He has a good career that he will make millions off of. He is doing perfectly fine.

I do think that the criticism against him is unwarranted. We still have not seen what he can do but this is largely the WWE's fault. You all are hating Reigns for his push when you should hate the WWE. Roman Reigns has done nothing wrong. He did not make the call for himself to win the Royal Rumble.

To all those who say he should say he is not ready for this push, then you are just pathetic. This is his job. Nothing more. Nothing less. There is no reason for him to deny a promotion. For some reason, to us hardcore fans, wrestling needs to be the sole concern of the wrestlers. Not everyone needs to be a Daniel Bryan where the business is their life.

Besides that, Reigns is perfectly fine in the ring and on the mic. You all just wait and see.


----------



## bjnelson19705

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I could make a list of why i like him and why i think he have more potential than prev chosen guys "Orton, Sheamus, Cena", but it would be a waste at this point with the horrible booking he had during the whole road to RR.

"He's not ready to a big push"

I think the point is HE SHOULD be ready, if they're going to give a huge push to this guy, this is the perfect moment, they have to take advantage of Lesnar while he is active. Right now he have the big opportunity to prove himself, if he can't capitalize this push right now, he should fuck off and be taken as a fail, give somone else the opportunity to shine.

I have faith he will do good with the proper booking.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



mezomi said:


> I mean as others have said, I do not feel sorry for him. He has a good career that he will make millions off of. He is doing perfectly fine.
> 
> I do think that the criticism against him is unwarranted. We still have not seen what he can do but this is largely the WWE's fault. You all are hating Reigns for his push when you should hate the WWE. Roman Reigns has done nothing wrong. He did not make the call for himself to win the Royal Rumble.
> 
> To all those who say he should say he is not ready for this push, then you are just pathetic. This is his job. Nothing more. Nothing less. There is no reason for him to deny a promotion. For some reason, to us hardcore fans, wrestling needs to be the sole concern of the wrestlers. Not everyone needs to be a Daniel Bryan where the business is their life.
> 
> Besides that, Reigns is perfectly fine in the ring and on the mic. You all just wait and see.


I would suggest you look up the peter principle (though he has shown no such skills)- and while you are at it, ethics and integrity. 

Personally, I like people who are moral, and not just thinking about themselves. Damn strange concept it seems.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Not at all. He's got everything he wanted without having to work nearly as hard as a lot of other guys on the roster.


----------



## retere

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No and you shouldn't as well.
He fucked up everything by himself.
They gave him every unfair advantage and he failed completely. In every aspect.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I feel sorry for those that lead such pathetic lives that they would spend every minute of their lives bitching about something that is just there for entertainment.


Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I did but then he made his asinine comments about his detractors and expects them to cheer him? Fuck that. I think his booking sucks but his comments were douchey.


----------



## SUPER HANS

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I feel immensely sorry for him. I rate him but I just wouldn't have pushed him to the top yet. Wade Keller got it bang on, on Stone Cold's podcast. Vince owes him an apology.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Reigns shouldn't worry about those that boo him. He needs to worry about the younger kids that love him, the ladies that love him, and the traditional fans that love him. I was there live at RAW last week. He's got a strong and diverse fanbase.


----------



## Zac512

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Philly fans booed Santa Claus at an Eagles game. 

It's no surprise that Philly fans would boo Reigns. 

He will get better reactions elsewhere.


----------



## 260825

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

*Reigns is believing his own hype & is enjoying the gravy train orchestrated by Old Man McMahon;

His haters comment is basically him trying to shut up fans so they don't spoil the 'sweet deal' he has going on, his 'born in the business' comment is absolute garbage because he only became a wrestler like 4 years ago so the influence of that is null.

It wouldn't be so bad if he didn't have this attitude, but then again maybe he doesn't know any better? playing wrestler is a lot more harder than he's found it to be, no one likes an entitled person.*


----------



## dr.TRE_62688

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Very!

He's not responsible for his booking, and corny packaging.


----------



## apathyjerk

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him, myself. I actually want to like him. The staredown segment from yesterday's RAW was the best he's done at making me care. It's just that he really hasn't convinced me he can deliver in a Wrestlemania main event. He's got a few months to do so, but I'm cynical about him actually doing so.

I would have preferred he go into a feud with Rusev and be the one to beat him at Wrestlemania, taking the US title off of him. Those midcards belts exist for a reason, or at least they should. Use them to test new guys and see what they're capable of, see if they can run with the bigger prize.


----------



## MANIC_

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I feel very bad for him.

It's obvious he's a good guy and just wants to go out there and entertain the fans. It isn't like he's been some huge d-bag about it (besides the haters hate their lives comment). Vince gave him a premature push and his inexperience is showing. 

It all falls back on Vince, and whether those Philly fans or Reigns know it or not, all of those boo's were directed at Vince, indirectly of course.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him, I just don't think he's ready.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Reigns shouldn't worry about those that boo him. He needs to worry about the younger kids that love him, the ladies that love him, and the traditional fans that love him. I was there live at RAW last week. He's got a strong and diverse fanbase.


To bad those women, kids and casuals prefer Bryan or Cena... Can't even out pop ziggler or outsell Ambrose. But hey he does out pop and outsell Orton so he has that. Bryan's the one with the diverse fanbase. 


:draper2


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

no the man is getting paid


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

being the chosen one even with guys like Ziggler, Ambrose, Rollins and Bryan around.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Zac512 said:


> Philly fans booed Santa Claus at an Eagles game.
> 
> It's no surprise that Philly fans would boo Reigns.
> 
> He will get better reactions elsewhere.


da' nile isn't just a river in Egypt

that philly crowd was a collection of fans from the WWE's NE America fanbase....


----------



## Punt

Dan Pratt said:


> I think most who say he basically should have turned down a promotion and huge opportunity and selflessly refused to do it are being hugely niave. And I think most criticising him would have done the same thing in his situation. Sometimes I wonder how many people on here have ever even had a job. Since everyone thinks people should just tell Vince to screw off and potentially lose their jobs. I tend to think a lot on here never got an angry bill from the electric company.


Exactly. You're dealing with the lowest common denominator.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Monterossa said:


> next week RAW will be in NY or something? I read it somewhere on the net. :lol
> 
> RIP Samon Reigns.


Looks like Denver.


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I kinda did but after hearing his responses I hate him even more than before.


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I admit that he is being fucked due to the actions of a few guys on top

but he did himself no favors with the interview where he talked down about his critics 

gave them fuel to hate him as a person, something even Cena avoids at all cost


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No but I do feel bad for anyone that's live is at risk when he's on the road.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



tailhook said:


> Looks like Denver.


How are Denver crowds usually?


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Dan Pratt said:


> I think most who say he basically should have turned down a promotion and huge opportunity and selflessly refused to do it are being hugely niave. And I think most criticising him would have done the same thing in his situation. Sometimes I wonder how many people on here have ever even had a job. Since everyone thinks people should just tell Vince to screw off and potentially lose their jobs. I tend to think a lot on here never got an angry bill from the electric company.


I'm going to disagree with you, have you ever had a job yourself? Would you accept a position for something you were not ready for or couldn't do to the best of your abilities? Maybe I'm the only who thinks like this but I turned down a promotion because i know I couldn't do the job or deal with the responsibilities. Reigns wouldn't have lost anything by waiting for a while, he may even got more respect for knowing his limitations and improving himself. It's not like he was going to go to jobberville and now he's at a crossroads where if he cannot get over than he is going to drifting in midcard forever.


----------



## Markus123

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Feel sorry for someone who's been giving a massive opportunity simply because of his looks? Nah not really.


----------



## Zac512

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Socko316 said:


> da' nile isn't just a river in Egypt
> 
> that philly crowd was a collection of fans from the WWE's NE America fanbase....


not all North American fanbases are the same


----------



## amhlilhaus

I like reigns. Just like bryan, wyatt, ambrose, Rollins and Rusev more.

I feel more sorry for rusev, he has a cena shovel headed his way


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope im to busy crying in my sleep because I just hate my life too much and jealous of his success cause im not entitled to an opinion. :reigns


----------



## Portuguesepunk1995

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

People are just hating on Reigns for no reason at all. If John Cena won Royal Rumble, this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Erik.

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think last nights Raw saved Reigns. I just feel last night he'd have been heavily booed following The Rumble, but I feel a week after people calming and even stronger booking coming up, he'll be cheered again.

I just can't believe they're pushing HIM to the top. It's crazy. Whats amazing is that on the same show they're going to have Reigns defeat Brock, they're going to probably have Rusev lose to Cena and other future talent lose.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike Reigns.

I do however dislike being force fed stars and how the WWE feels Reigns is the best they have for the future.


----------



## get hogan out

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Reigns is just one part of a bigger problem.

It's not so much that he's getting pushed, it's more to do with Ziggler, Bryan, Ambrose etc. not getting pushed.

It's also to do with Kane and Big Show being two of the last three in the Rumble. Did Vince honestly think anyone thought they might win?

I've got nothing against Reigns, he's nothing special but he'll do ok. It's just frustrating that with a little bit of common sense the whole main event scene could be so much better.


----------



## EpicMike

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

A bit, I actually want to like Reigns, he has a great presence and his big hitting offense is fun to watch, but the WWE is doing everything in their power to make me resent him.

Unfortunately, until the WWE start dragging the writers and decision makers out to take the heat for their shit booking the heat is gonna land right on the wrestler's heads. The boos will follow Reigns for the rest of his career now.


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Feel sorry? Hell no. My boy is gonna main event WM 31! ALL ABOARD DAT REIGNS TRAIN!


----------



## mattheel

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I feel like he has potential...but right now he's definitely not there yet.

I think he's a pretty boring performer. His promos have been terrible (mainly the writing which isnt his fault but its not like the delivery has been good either).

I think the main problem i have with him is not really as much him but the WWE's handling of him. His rocket push is essentially exhibit A of what is wrong with the WWE as a company right now.

With that said...I dont really dislike the guy personally and I feel like he could improve to a point to where i would enjoy him as a performer. He's just not there yet.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Cause he's greener than the Incrdible fucking Hulk. He managed to reduce Cena's 5 moves of doom to 3 moves of doom.

Its a goddamn embarassment that Reigns skips on by with next to no talent just because of who his family are when you have veterans like Sami Zayne stuck in develemental for 3 fucking years.

He's boring and just flatout sucks on the mic.

Let the fans decide who the top guys are don't force feed us diarrhea.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I dont dislike him. I kind of like him... its the WWE and the way they are pushing him I have a problem with, not Reigns.

They are going a bit too fast with him. You cant force someone to get over with the fans. I feel Reigns would have done it by himself if they would have given him some time. He has been improving and in 6 months to a year he would have been way better in the ring and mic and way more over with the fans. 

With the push they are giving him now, I doubt he will get any better. Why would you want to give your best effort if you are rewarded anyways?...

You cant create stars, people create their stars. They have not chosen Reigns as their guy yet... If WWE keeps on with this, he will be a Cena 2.0 and will never be accepted by the fans like Austin or Rock.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

*I think Reigns is decent and will make a fine WWE World Heavyweight Champion. The people booing him are males ages 18-30, the same people booing him are the same people who loved the Rock and HBK.

The Rock was also booed by males 18-30 back when he was making his ascension to the title, as was Shawn Michaels. However the current audience were young then and more accepting, they gave the talent time to prove themselves and fell in love. Cena has his generation of fans who adore him, he also has a generation (the 18-30 males of 5 years ago who hate him.)

It's a never-ending cycle and the only way to stop being a part of it is to be self-aware and realise exactly how ridiculous you are being.*


----------



## Dell

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike Reigns the man, but his promos are shit, his attire is shit, he's boring in the ring, he's had 1 singles feud and now he's getting the title, how can anyone invest into that. 

This is 1 year too early at best, and it could well ruin his long term career, depending on how the next 3 months go.


----------



## cavs25

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I dislike his push. The push that books an entire 30 man match around making him look strong at the expense of every other guy. This guy has been given everything without having done a single to deserve it. You look around and you see the other guys who are way better than him at EVERYTHING get shitted on just to make ROMAN LOOK STRONG!!! It's an insult to all the other guys who worked their asses off to get that spot in the past and never made it because reason xyz. So if wrestling isn't about charisma, being a good wrestler, or being good on the mic what are the parameters to evaluate someone? 

Why should the rest of the roster even try?


----------



## Portuguesepunk1995

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Allur said:


> I'll just get this out of the way;
> 
> He's not ready.


Yes he is


----------



## Portuguesepunk1995

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ironcladd1 said:


> I'm expecting Reigns to beat Lesnar in 5 minutes with one spear. fpalm
> 
> That'll make Reigns look strong. :vince5


That's just a force! You know that, that isn't going to happen.


----------



## paqman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ironyman said:


> We agree that he has not been given enough time in the oven and that the material he is given is absurd. But it is what it is and I am just happy just to see a shift in direction... finally. I am going to give Reigns the benefit of the doubt as he continues to develop as well. Rise or fall, change is needed and I am not going to boo it now that it's here.
> 
> As for your plans, congrats on having tickets to Mania, I say go with your lady and have a great time. It's just a show, my friend. Nothing more. I pay for HBO, but don't get upset when characters I like in Game of Thrones get killed off. Same sort of deal here when your guy loses. Just enjoy the show anyway and be glad that they are at least changing course away from the decade of Cena.


Game of Thrones doesn't end up costing you nearly $3,000 if it sucks, though lol. I'll try to have a good time -- we're doing enough other stuff non-WWE related to keep me entertained. We're stopping by Colorado to get some legal weed (edibles) and something tells me I'ma need that shit to enjoy the monkey fuckery I'm about to witness live. I just hope Rollins doesn't lose his cash in as the final thing to make Roman LOOK STRONG lol.

If the event sucks, hey, at least I'm not the guys in the front row who paid WAAAY more than I did lol!! 

Glass half full. The wrestling fan's motto. Actually, I need a shirt that says I survived WWF in 1995. It could be worse.


----------



## Steve-a-maniac

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I feel more than just a tad bit sorry for him. This isn't his fault. He was put in a position that he isn't ready for (and quite frankly may never be ready for) by people who should have fucking known better. And the suggestion that Reigns should have been selfless enough to turn down this opportunity because he knew he wasn't ready or someone else deserved it more is one of the most idiotic things I've ever read on this forum. If your boss came to you and offered you a very lucrative promotion even though you knew that there were several other candidates who were more talented or deserving of the opportunity, you'd still take it and run. Reigns shouldn't be criticized for doing what any of us would do if given the chance.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This is how its gonna go ladies and gents










:maury


----------



## JohnCooley

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I was banned so I wasn't able to say this Sunday, but AHA I KNEW HE WOULD WIN! :clap


----------



## CareerKiller

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Miss Sally said:


> I'm going to disagree with you, have you ever had a job yourself? Would you accept a position for something you were not ready for or couldn't do to the best of your abilities? Maybe I'm the only who thinks like this but I turned down a promotion because i know I couldn't do the job or deal with the responsibilities. Reigns wouldn't have lost anything by waiting for a while, he may even got more respect for knowing his limitations and improving himself. It's not like he was going to go to jobberville and now he's at a crossroads where if he cannot get over than he is going to drifting in midcard forever.


Reigns fans: "That makes you a lazy self-hating neckbeard loser with a shitty life." :lol


----------



## Spanish Lariato

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

His spear in Rusev looked great. WWE should have had this feud instead. Rusev is one of greatest sellers today and by losing, the rub would go for someone who really need it. It was the perfect opportunity to continue the developing of Roman's character. With this slower build he could surely keep the support of the fans, what would lead to an organic title winning. But nah...


----------



## Random Reigns

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Ok, say your boss comes up to you and say's, "We're going to give you a big promotion". At the time you feel like you're not ready for that commitment. Now, are you honestly going to tell your boss "No, I'm not ready" to pass up a big pay day that can take care of you or your family? Hell no, baby! You're gonna step up to the plate and knock that som' a bitch out the freakin' park! Believe dat and believe in Reigns!!


----------



## stevefox1200

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Random Reigns said:


> Ok, say your boss comes up to you and say's, "We're going to give you a big promotion". At the time you feel like you're not ready for that commitment. Now, are you honestly going to tell your boss "No, I'm not ready" to pass up a big pay day that can take care of you or your family? Hell no, baby! You're gonna step up to the plate and knock that som' a bitch out the freakin' park! Believe dat and believe in Reigns!!


If your not ready and take a promotion purely for pay you are going to get fired and put your subordinates in deep shit 

Ambition is fine, blind ambition hurts everyone


----------



## jbhutto

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

If the recent comment he made hadn't made him look like a twat, then yeah. But now? No. Not really. Not saying that I expected Reigns to say "Yeah, they're right, I'm shit on the mic and in-ring, I probably shouldn't be in the spot I'm in," but I figured that he would at least partly acknowledge that he could improve upon some things. 

Sure, I have ( er had ) a gut reaction type of sympathy for him, the kind you get when anything similar to this happens, but not much past that. Whether the fan reaction has a negative impact on his career is kinda moot, he'll still be relatively successful.


----------



## BadTouch

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No, I don't feel sorry for him at all. He has been given an opportunity almost any wrestler would snap up, I don't blame him for not turning it down. With this opportunity he should be giving it absolutely everything he has, I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt and assume he is doing that. If this is his absolute best, he is just not good enough to deserve what he has been given. 

The juvenile "they hate me because they hate their lives" comment did him no favors either. If he can't take the hate, I'll be more than happy to take the large sum of money he is earning and not only take the hate for him, but basque and revel in it. I like to think I'm a nice looking guy, I could hit the gym a bit more, why not?


----------



## Júnior Ranks

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Like I've said in other threads, I only feel bad that he's having to pay for the mistakes of Creative.


----------



## Marvin the Martian

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Big Dog said:


> *Maybe but then he had said his haters really just hated their lives.*





Nicole Queen said:


> Nope.
> 
> *Too busy hating my life.*





Monterossa said:


> *Nope.*


*Quote, "Roman Reigns: [Laughs] Yeah, I think its hard not to pay attention these days with all of the social media networks and all of the different outlets. It’s so easy to connect with fans nowadays. You know, I have a Twitter and things like that. I’m not a crazy Twitter guy to where I’m tweeting out stuff every day and rarely even once a week, do I tweet. But I mean, occasionally, I read some stuff.

The funny part is, you have a guy like me who is kind of getting like a mixed vibe from time-to-time. I get a lot of love and then you’ll get the hate in the middle of it but its just funny, the perspectives you know, the differences between the love and the hate. As far as the hate, it makes me laugh. Everybody is a critic. Every critic I’ve ever had, they weren’t wrestlers [laughs]. Every wrestler I’ve ever had critique me, they were always into my stuff or what I’m doing out there. For a non-wrestler, someone who doesn’t even know how to lock up, and if we did lock up, they wouldn’t know what to do, for them to critique any of us, it really does pop me.

Roman Reigns: That’s what haters do. They hate because they hate their lives."*



Tangerine said:


> *Same. My life sucks so much right now. I wish I were successful like Roan.*





RAVEN said:


> A little. Then Mother Nature caused a blizzard and saved him again and reminded me how lucky this motherfucker is sometimes.
> 
> So not feeling sorry again.
> 
> *Plus I have to hate him since I hate my life and all.*





Miss Sally said:


> *I did but then he made his asinine comments about his detractors and expects them to cheer him? Fuck that. I think his booking sucks but his comments were douchey.*





Jmacz said:


> *I kinda did but after hearing his responses I hate him even more than before.*





stevefox1200 said:


> I admit that he is being fucked due to the actions of a few guys on top
> 
> *but he did himself no favors with the interview where he talked down about his critics
> 
> gave them fuel to hate him as a person, something even Cena avoids at all cost*





heizenberg the G said:


> *Nope im to busy crying in my sleep because I just hate my life too much and jealous of his success cause im not entitled to an opinion.* :reigns


*It seems rather ironic to me that all these people are hating Reigns for pretty much making the same comments Ryback did. Everyone started jumping on the Ryback bandwagon after he made those remarks and started saying how funny and witty he was.*

*Here are just a couple of his tweets:

"Hey here is an idea. How about you guys find 3 things u enjoyed about HIAC and be happy. Being miserable sucks I get it ur fat, but just try"

"My favorite thing about most of u is your ability 2 wake up c ur parents off to work, eat pop tarts and read message boards. You guys rule.."*

*And lets not forget this:







*

*He made several tweets calling his detractors morons, fat, pathetic and so forth and he was praised for it. Reigns does it and he's a douche? :shrug I'm not saying it was an intelligent thing to say but why the double standard?*


----------



## Júnior Ranks

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him, I dislike that he's getting a premature push just because he's big and he comes from a famous family.

He should be an upper midcarder at best right now.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



silverspirit2001 said:


> Nope. He should have said I am not ready.





LPPrince said:


> If Reigns isn't on the pulse with what the fans want and can't be selfless enough to go, "Now isn't the time", then no.
> 
> He jumped on the bed and ate shit for it. Life lesson learned.


"Hi, Vince. Oh you want me to main event Wrestlemania? You want me as the new face of the company? Really, me? Wow, that is terrific. What a position to be in. Sadly though, boss, I'm not ready for this opportunity... You there? Mr. McMahon?"

...

"I've just received an e-mail I'm playing The Bunny tomorrow. Thanks."

-

Seriously though, if you genuinely think that Roman Reigns should have told them he wasn't ready when he was offered everything he had worked for and wanted you're deluded. Do you think a chance like this would come again? I mean, it possibly would, but you would take that chance that it might be a once in a lifetime opportunity and if you take that chance, you're selfish? Wow. 

I don't just feel a tad, I wholeheartedly feel sorry and sympathise with Reigns. He has worked hard and done everything asked of him, yet in return suffered poor booking and received dreadful responses. It just hasn't connected yet. I'm tempted to bring up The Ringmaster and especially Rocky Maivia 1997, but neither of them were in the Main Event of Wrestlemania so you can't compare, but if anything they show that you can continue to improve once you've reached the pinnacle, and given the right booking Roman Reigns could really be something.

So yeah, I feel sorry for him but I haven't lost all hope. A lot was wrong with the Rumble, and my personal choice would not have been Reigns to win, but I don't have a whole lot wrong with it going forward and I'm certainly not going to chastise and hate Reigns further because he isn't the one I wanted. 

He does dress like Big Bossman though and his gear needs updating.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

He's going to main event WM with a small fraction of the talent, hard work, and paid dues of what it took to others to get to that position or even an inferior one. So no. I´m not sorry for Roman Reigns.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

*I rather like the guy actually. *


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope. Roman was completely aware of fans opinions about him and he knew what would happenen once Bryan was screwed over. Hell, all he needed to do was watch last year's Rumble.

Now do I blame him for jumping at this opportunity, absolutely not. Nobody would be foolish enough to turn it down.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Reigns has had what, one PPV singles match? Correct me if I'm wrong.

If I'm right, and accounting for the possibility of a single's match at Fast Lane, his Wrestlemania match for the WWE Championship will only be his second or third single's match on PPV ever. Thats added to the greenness you still see with him.

Yeah, nah. Way too soon.


----------



## BadTouch

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He seems like a smug prick


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



doyoubelieve? said:


> *It seems rather ironic to me that all these people are hating Reigns for pretty much making the same comments Ryback did. Everyone started jumping on the Ryback bandwagon after he made those remarks and started saying how funny and witty he was.*
> 
> *Here are just a couple of his tweets:
> 
> "Hey here is an idea. How about you guys find 3 things u enjoyed about HIAC and be happy. Being miserable sucks I get it ur fat, but just try"
> 
> "My favorite thing about most of u is your ability 2 wake up c ur parents off to work, eat pop tarts and read message boards. You guys rule.."*
> 
> *And lets not forget this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *He made several tweets calling his detractors morons, fat, pathetic and so forth and he was praised for it. Reigns does it and he's a douche? :shrug I'm not saying it was an intelligent thing to say but why the double standard?*


I never praised Ryback for that, but it's not even the same thing. Reings is supposed to be future face of the company. Not excusing anyone doing that (unless they are in heel character) but there's huge difference in the hierarchy between the two. And it's obviously something that will fuel fire because Reigns clearly has no reason to give a fuck about the fans, he is getting anything handed to him, regardless if we boo or cheer him or if he runs his mouth off. Ryback is already done in a way; Reigns needs more support than even from his fans and this is not something he should be running his mouth with, especially after recent events.

Whatever, I hate my life regardless. :drose


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



doyoubelieve? said:


> -snip-
> 
> *He made several tweets calling his detractors morons, fat, pathetic and so forth and he was praised for it. Reigns does it and he's a douche? :shrug I'm not saying it was an intelligent thing to say but why the double standard?*


Yeah but Ryback was never given a silver spoon, I always liked Ryback way back when he skip, he responded directly to people hating on him and for all intents and purposes he was a heel. 

Reigns however has a silver spoon, Reigns generalised his comments towards people who disliked him by booing rather than looking at his own downfalls, he's also meant to be the supreme babyface yet he comes out with comments like that. Less diplomatic than Cena has been and he's had to deal with it for ages.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I feel bad for him. He'd not the booker

That said he needs to be booed to show that the fans wont accept undeserved mega pushes for the superstars Vince loves


----------



## TheSundanceKid

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Thing is, if Bryan/Ziggler won and faced Lesnar... I'm sorry but it just ain't realistic. Fanboys be fanboys but to the rest of us it just looks stupid. When lesnar throws Cena around like a rag doll, you know it needs to be someone bigger that beats him. 
Reigns has that going for him.

As an aside, how cool was it to see so much new blood in at the end? I mean before big slow and Kane eliminated them all...


----------



## ReignMaker

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

"No! F*ck him for listening to his boss, taking an opportunity, doing his job, standing up for himself on social media/interviews and taking my fav wrestlers spot! Guy is the scum of the earth!

He *should* be wanting to job in the midcard, not progressing his career, not increasing his experience in high profile matches, telling his boss to f*ck off, not making women cream and give up his Title shot to someone that all his haters want to see win the title. If he doesn't, he is the biggest jerk alive! I can't believe there are assholes out there who want the best for themselves and who don't cater to *MY* every want and need! Guy is pure evil."


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Júnior Ranks said:


> Like I've said in other threads, I only feel bad that he's having to pay for the mistakes of Creative.


This. Its the only real reason he's getting hated/jeered.

Its not so much Roman himself but what he represents.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No i don't feel sorry for the fucker...

This kind of threads will be the "Do you respect Cena" of this year..

Stop begging people to like this fucker. If they did like him they wouldn't have booed him.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No because he's going to be fine. This was the best thing to happen to him. He's going to be a star whether people like it or not, albeit not in the mold of a Cena or Rock. I think he's going to be this generations HHH as far as being the antagonistic heel to the beloved stars that fans loved to hate. He'll figure it out and become a legit top guy in his own right. The next Cena cap was doomed to fail because that's not who he is.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

As long as they hold up the script behind the camera for him he might be ok, that interview with the rock showed just how hopeless he is non scripted.

I don't feel sorry for him lol what a fucking retarded question, He's known about this for months so he should be ready for it and if he felt the time wasn't right he should have had the balls to say.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Because he doesn't entertain me. Thus he fails at his job.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope. Apparently, he draws 1 million subscribers for the WWE Network. Why should I feel sorry for him?


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Why should we feel sorry for Reigns?

And actually honestly why should he have said "I'm not ready"?

The guy had months if not years to get ready for this almost inevitable fucking push into stardom, he could have improved at a better pace. If he doubled his "improvements" he has made since SvS 2013 (where we KNEW his push would be inevitable) he'd not be in this situation.

People wouldn't be pissed at WWE booking some subpar Anoa'i family member at the top if that wasn't the only goddamn reason he was.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

The dude got to take a nap during the Rumble he won. Why should I feel bad for that. Dude probably had a hot dog too with all that ketchup smeared on his face when he got up from taking a siesta.

Dude was just gifted the top spot in all of wrestling. Welcome to the top, dude. It's apparently lonely up there.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



TheSundanceKid said:


> Thing is, if Bryan/Ziggler won and faced Lesnar... I'm sorry but it just ain't realistic. Fanboys be fanboys but to the rest of us it just looks stupid. When lesnar throws Cena around like a rag doll, you know it needs to be someone bigger that beats him.
> Reigns has that going for him.
> 
> As an aside, how cool was it to see so much new blood in at the end? I mean before big slow and Kane eliminated them all...


wait what??

Cena is 100x bigger than Reigns. How does Reigns have that going for him?

Even Rollins looks to be better shape and is more athletic. Going by your logic it might as well be Big show vs Lesnar at WM.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I do actually feel sorry for Roman. Wrong guy, wrong place, wrong time. 

Still can't get over the fact that they made the 2015 Rumble *even fucking worse* than last years.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Peapod said:


> I do actually feel sorry for Roman. Wrong guy, wrong place, wrong time.
> 
> Still can't get over the fact that they made the 2015 Rumble *even fucking worse* than last years.


WWE is unpredictable, but unpredictable in the worst ways.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No he is a smug douche that is only in his spot because of his relatives even he admitted that.

He has no talent. Sucks on the mic. Gets gassed in 5 minutes, and got to skip NXT while great wrestlers do not.


----------



## Borko

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I dislike him because he didn't have to do anything to be in this position - to become the next face of the company. He was the chosen one just because Vince McMahon likes how Reigns looks. Reigns didn't have to become over with the fans. He didn't have to improve on the mic. He didn't have to improve in the ring. He basically has no experience in singles matches. They gave him the most eliminations in the history of Royal Rumble matches in his first appearance. They gave him the Superstar of the year award instead of giving it to the man who broke the streak and destroyed John Cena, or the man who became the most over wrestler since Stone Cold Steve Austin. He didn't have to fight for anything, but he was given everything, and I see that as a huge injustice to the other wrestlers.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't dislike him. He is not ready though to be WWE Champion.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't 'dislike' Roman Reigns. I just don't think he's ready/good enough for this mega push yet. He's got about 3 moves, has barely ever worked a good 1-on-1 match, his mic skills are poor and has he even got a gimmick/character? I don't find him entertaining one bit. He's been handpicked just because of his 'look'.

They're so many others who are better/deserved this more than him, guys like Bryan, Rollins, Ziggler, Ambrose, Wyatt, Rusev, BNB, etc are so much better/deserving of this than him.

The match at WrestleMania is going terrible.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

What if Roman hates his life? :O


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He can't wrestle clap,clap, clap clap clap.

He can't promo clap,clap, clap clap clap.


----------



## Peapod

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Also seeing a lot of posts saying Reigns should hold his hands up and say "I'm not ready!"

What a load of shit...

Vince said he likes superstars who go for the brass.

If Reigns admits he is not ready and doesn't let himself become a main event superstar do you really think Vince would allow him to remain in the midcard? No chance, Vince will do as he pleases and push Roman anyway. If Roman refuses he will be put in the dog house.


----------



## Marvin the Martian

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> I never praised Ryback for that, but it's not even the same thing. Reings is supposed to be future face of the company. Not excusing anyone doing that (unless they are in heel character) but there's huge difference in the hierarchy between the two. And it's obviously something that will fuel fire because Reigns clearly has no reason to give a fuck about the fans, he is getting anything handed to him, regardless if we boo or cheer him or if he runs his mouth off. Ryback is already done in a way; Reigns needs more support than even from his fans and this is not something he should be running his mouth with, especially after recent events.
> 
> Whatever, I hate my life regardless. :drose


*Fair enough. When Ryback said it he was jobbing with Axel but still had a fair amount of hate. You are right I do think he is done whether he gets pushed or not. Like I said before, regarding Reigns, it wasn't a very intelligent thing to do.*



Big Dog said:


> Yeah but Ryback was never given a silver spoon, I always liked Ryback way back when he skip, he responded directly to people hating on him and for all intents and purposes he was a heel.
> 
> *Reigns however has a silver spoon*, Reigns generalised his comments towards people who disliked him by booing rather than looking at his own downfalls, he's also meant to be the supreme babyface yet he comes out with comments like that. Less diplomatic than Cena has been and he's had to deal with it for ages.


*I understand what you are saying, if he is going to be Cena 2.0 he needs to learn to roll with it. I'm sure he is aware of his downfalls but is reacting defensively rather than being the bigger man. As far as the silver spoon, Ryback had that once too, but granted he was not on top any more when he made those remarks and yes at the time he was a heel.*


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope.

I bet when he watches his matches back he creams over how he threw those 3 superman punches and bounced of the ropes that one time.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> No he is a smug douche that is only in his spot because of his relatives even he admitted that.
> 
> He has no talent. Sucks on the mic. Gets gassed in 5 minutes, and got to skip NXT while great wrestlers do not.


He was in WWE developmental from 2010-2012 and got promoted just after it was rebranded. You can argue that he needed longer down there, but he didn't "skip" anything.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

No, because I don't care about fan reactions, I care about pushes. I would so much rather be in Roman Reigns position than Daniel Bryans. He's gonna make far more money, he's gonna be booked far better, and he doesn't have to work hard. So what if people hate him? This fanbase doesn't have the balls to do anything to him. This isn't an ECW or Puerto Rico crowd where he'd get stabbed. 

Besides, no amount of booing can match how untalented he is. Not to mention he outright admitted that he hates the fans.


----------



## kendoo

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

He has no charisma and he's boring as fuck.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I did feel sorry for him initially after seeing that fuckery that was the Royal Rumble match as well as for that fallout video with him and the Rock. He looked like his confidence was shattered.

But then I thought....

Wait a minute, this guy is making tons of money. He's going to be put into high profile matches and winning them. He's gonna be winning lots of titles like it's nothing. Hell, in the far future, he's probably going to be inducted into the Hall of Fame because he's going to be booked strong as hell. And he's going to do all that because Vince thinks he's a handsome mofo. He'll likely be doing all these without much effort.

Sure, all those match victories and title wins are going to be hollow because no one with a sensible mind is going to believe he genuinely earned it. Sure, he's going to be booed and hated as a face. Very few are actually going to respect him as a wrestler. He's gonna be cutting Cena-esque promos that will shred him of any dignity and make everyone who hears it embarrassed and/or laughing.

He's going to be carrying the burden of becoming the next face of the company. If he can manage that, good on him. If he can't, well it doesn't matter anyway because Vince is stubborn and will do anything to make him look good and strong.

When I considered these things, I realized my sympathy was misplaced. Roman Reigns is in a safe, secure position in the company no matter what. Nothing he will do or say will make Vince think twice.

I will just enjoy the ride while it goes off a cliff.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



silverspirit2001 said:


> Nope. He should have said I am not ready.


To get pushed to the top of WWE is almost a 1 time opportunity, absolutely no one on the roster would have said "I am not ready" - especially a guy like Reigns whos family has a huge history in the WWE


----------



## PhilThePain

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I don't feel sorry for him. Dude will go down in the history books with a Royal Rumble win


----------



## NatsuMaki

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Reigns gonna be at the top of the company no matter what so no reason to feel bad for him.


----------



## sharkboy22

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I'm willing to bet the same people who are saying shit bout Reigns are the same ones who said he was going to go the farthest and had THE LOOK in the Shield discussion thread. 

With that being said, this is why I believe the Reigns hate started as I am also speaking for myself. 

1) What the fuck has he done? By 2005, Cena had put on great matches with the likes of Angle and Taker. He got over as fuck and when he won the title it was justified. 

Reigns on the other hand has been cutting shitty forced promos and just winning random ass matches. The guy only had one feud (or at least one I can remember) and that was with. Other than that, what has he done? 

The booking is just too forced. We want this guy as champion, let's make him win a bunch of matches. WWE has lost the art of developing talent. And it's because they can't see anything beyond the WWE title. Get use to this booking. As long as their focus is solely on the WWE title, then there will be no such thing as midcard feuds. Once a guy has the look, they want him as champion.

2) The matches that he had, were pretty shitty. Way back when, before hating on Reigns was the cool thing to do, I said that the Shield was designed to protect Reigns. Let's face it, we all knew Reigns was going to be the breakout star. The Shield was designed for that purpose. Rollins and Ambrose were mentors. If you look at their matches, it's mostly Ambrose and Rollins doing the work so Reigns could look badass doing his super man punch and spear. Reigns' flaws were hidden. 

There's NOTHING wrong with this. Where they went wrong was putting Reigns in 15+ minute afterwards that stunk the joint up. It revealed the flaws a lot of people never knew existed because of how badass he looked doing his superman punch. That's when the hate started. 

Imo, Reigns was the biggest potential WWE had within recent times but forced and rushed booking killed his connection with the crowd.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



The.Great.One said:


> To get pushed to the top of WWE is almost a 1 time opportunity, absolutely no one on the roster would have said "I am not ready" - especially a guy like Reigns whos family has a huge history in the WWE


He has "da look". HE would have been afforded as many opportunities as he wanted. See how they pushed others with "da look". 

IF he was a talented skill monkey, then yes, you only have one chance. But then he would have not been booed. 


Or are you saying Vince is rational? That he gives everyone an equal chance? Because that is truly an insane defense.


----------



## TheSundanceKid

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> wait what??
> 
> Cena is 100x bigger than Reigns. How does Reigns have that going for him?
> 
> Even Rollins looks to be better shape and is more athletic. Going by your logic it might as well be Big show vs Lesnar at WM.


Cena is shorter than Reigns... Anyway the point was that if he can destroy Cena how is Bryan a threat. I get the David vs Goliath thing but it takes it too far.
As for the Big Show argument, Reigns is youthful and represents the next generation, Big Show does not. But you know they did do Big Show vs. Lesnar once upon a time. 
There are definitely more talented wrestlers than Reigns, but I would argue none of those are as believable today. So Reigns is the obvious choice.


----------



## EpicMike

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



TheSundanceKid said:


> Thing is, if Bryan/Ziggler won and faced Lesnar... I'm sorry but it just ain't realistic. Fanboys be fanboys but to the rest of us it just looks stupid. When lesnar throws Cena around like a rag doll, you know it needs to be someone bigger that beats him.
> Reigns has that going for him.
> 
> As an aside, how cool was it to see so much new blood in at the end? I mean before big slow and Kane eliminated them all...


Bryan trains in jujutsu and kickboxing and Ziggler is a multi time collegiate wrestling champion. Reigns is a body builder, what makes him beating Lesnar more believable?

This is a ridiculous argument anyway, there is no one even remotely near Lesnar's level in terms of legitimacy, the nearest guy would be Swagger, you want him main eventing Mania?

There is nothing remotely realistic about pro wrestling, stop saying that it has to be.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't hate anyone. I just don't connect with him. My preference is just that, my preference. It's all subjective really.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



TheSundanceKid said:


> Cena is shorter than Reigns... Anyway the point was that if he can destroy Cena how is Bryan a threat. I get the David vs Goliath thing but it takes it too far.
> As for the Big Show argument, Reigns is youthful and represents the next generation, Big Show does not. But you know they did do Big Show vs. Lesnar once upon a time.
> There are definitely more talented wrestlers than Reigns, but I would argue none of those are as believable today. So Reigns is the obvious choice.


So an extra inch of height makes someone more of a threat? gtfo....


----------



## TheSundanceKid

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



EpicMike said:


> Bryan trains in jujutsu and kickboxing and Ziggler is a multi time collegiate wrestling champion. Reigns is a body builder, what makes him beating Lesnar more believable?
> 
> This is a ridiculous argument anyway, there is no one even remotely near Lesnar's level in terms of legitimacy, the nearest guy would be Swagger, you want him main eventing Mania?
> 
> There is nothing remotely realistic about pro wrestling, stop saying that it has to be.


How is it ridiculous? A casual fan might not even know what Jujutsu is! What they do know is that a bigger guy looks like more of a threat. We here know thats not how it works, but we're not the entire fanbase.
Having said all that, people believe in Bryan a lot so maybe they would buy into it... I guess I just can't.






CenaBoy4Life said:


> So an extra inch of height makes someone more of a threat? gtfo....


You need to stop focusing on your idol and read the rest of the post. I'm not even criticising Cena! I'm comparing Reigns to a Ziggler or a Bryan. And I just think Bryan beating Lesnar for the title looks too farfetched for a wrestling ring.


----------



## animus

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Honestly, I like Reigns. I like what he brings to the table and even I realize he'll be a star someday (key word someday). His day to shine should be two to three years from now and his stardom should be built organically and not rushed. I really hope the WWE knows what they're doing with Reigns because this stunt could potentially ruin whatever potential Reigns has. When the crowd chanted "die Rocky die" the Rock was no where close to the title scene like Reigns is now, so there really isn't a parallel here. The Rock was built up organically and via a rivalry w/ Triple H and eventually Stone Cold. After the "die Rocky die" chants, the Rock joined N.O.D. and the rest was history. Reigns really needs to find his voice, and if that means a heel turn, then so be it. If he doesn't find his voice, this whole experiment will be a flop, much like Batista in 03/04. What the WWE should've done is allow the likes of Ziggler and Bryan get a proper push and simply be stop gaps until the likes of Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, and Wyatt is ready to take over the ME scene for the next 10 years. Reigns is simply too green for this push, and nobody is buying it, hence the boos that we saw at the RR.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Being force fed and his push being forced when it could have been organic.

Only having one single PPV match under his belt prior to his Wrestlemania Main Event match.

It's way too early for him to main event, he could have main evented Mania 32 or even 33.


----------



## Impolite

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

The vast majority of those who hate Reigns are virgins who are jealous of his good looks. Those who aren't virgins are in all likelihood racists.


----------



## looter

We hate vince more than reigns. Reigns is looked at as the new cena so us adult fans despise him. But it's more vince's guy hate than reigns personally


----------



## OddSquad

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

I don't believe he has the talent to receive the massive push he's getting now. He's undeserving of it - his mic and ring skills are both passable at best.


----------



## adamtj14

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*

Honestly I'm a fan. I thought he and Orton had a pretty good match last summer at Summerslam , enjoyed his role in the Shield and even like his persona and the fact he's still kept his Shield traits (it suits him more anyway than Rollins and Ambrose). I just think they've pushed him to the moon at least a year too early, he needed lots more time as a singles wrestler to establish himself. Let him have big feuds without the title at WM. Give him big wins over big main eventers, give him a high profile match at WM where he beats a Cena or Triple H or someone. Let the crowd organically pick him up as a top babyface and cheer for him. Let him get more comfortable as a top guy before he becomes "the guy" . That's what I would have done.


----------



## SpeedStick

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## LetsLightItUpxo

*I love Roman Reigns but...*

Now I'm even MORE excited to watch Mania JUST for the crazy fan reactions alone.








And even though I don't and will never believe in Daniel Bryan as the top guy, I just giggle with joy thinking about how frustrated and shocked Triple H and Vince must be behind the scenes. Especially Vince, he could manipulate and control the audience to the direction he saw fit for decades but it's not working anymore. And power hungry people not being able to control makes me so happy inside.


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*

Well, this is something new from you.

Vince can only control the audience to a certain point. Last year wasn't the only time he bent to the will of the fans. Wrestlemania XX was also an example of that, with Benoit and Guerrero becoming the two champions. The Attitude Era was also a stellar example. He wasn't behind Austin but went for it anyway. Rocky Maivia became the Rock due to fan backlash.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



X Spectrum said:


> Well, this is something new from you.
> 
> Vince can only control the audience to a certain point. Last year wasn't the only time he bent to the will of the fans. Wrestlemania XX was also an example of that, with Benoit and Guerrero becoming the two champions. The Attitude Era was also a stellar example. He wasn't behind Austin but went for it anyway. *Rocky Maivia became the Rock due to fan backlash*.


Roman Reigns is not the fucking rock :wut:wut:wut:wut:wut


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



The.Great......One said:


> Roman Reigns is not the fucking rock :wut:wut:wut:wut:wut


Oh, I'm sorry, but are you putting words into my mouth? Explain to me where did I ever say that Reigns was the Rock? Please do.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



X Spectrum said:


> Well, this is something new from you.
> 
> Vince can only control the audience to a certain point. Last year wasn't the only time he bent to the will of the fans. Wrestlemania XX was also an example of that, with Benoit and Guerrero becoming the two champions. The Attitude Era was also a stellar example. He wasn't behind Austin but went for it anyway. *Rocky Maivia became the Rock due to fan backlash.*


Maivia also had lots of talent, Vince Russo, and competition from WCW forcing WWE to listen to fans.

Reigns has none of those things.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*

Brock vs Reigns duck lips match whoever puts the best duck lips wins the WWE heavyweight title.


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



DarkLady said:


> Maivia also had lots of talent, Vince Russo, and competition from WCW forcing WWE to listen to fans.
> 
> Reigns has none of those things.


:deanfpalm

Where the fuck did I say Roman Reigns was the Rock????


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



X Spectrum said:


> Well, this is something new from you.
> 
> Vince can only control the audience to a certain point. Last year wasn't the only time he bent to the will of the fans. Wrestlemania XX was also an example of that, with Benoit and Guerrero becoming the two champions. The Attitude Era was also a stellar example. He wasn't behind Austin but went for it anyway. Rocky Maivia became the Rock due to fan backlash.


Exactly. Let's not forget The Rock and Stone Cold debuted as Rocky Maivia and The Ringmaster. Vince sure knows what his audience wants. :maury


----------



## DerpCena

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



just1988 said:


> *I think Reigns is decent and will make a fine WWE World Heavyweight Champion. The people booing him are males ages 18-30, the same people booing him are the same people who loved the Rock and HBK.
> 
> The Rock was also booed by males 18-30 back when he was making his ascension to the title, as was Shawn Michaels. However the current audience were young then and more accepting, they gave the talent time to prove themselves and fell in love. Cena has his generation of fans who adore him, he also has a generation (the 18-30 males of 5 years ago who hate him.)
> 
> It's a never-ending cycle and the only way to stop being a part of it is to be self-aware and realise exactly how ridiculous you are being.*


Are you trying to suggest that Roman Zoolander's work so far is in anyway similar to The Rock and HBK at this point ?

The Rock and HBK before they won the WWF Championship were Intercontinental Champions , completely changing and mastering their character since they had debuted.

Both had proved they were ready for any sort of main event spotlight with in ring skill and excellent mic work.

Even the Goofball himself John Cena revamped his character from his debut before any Heavyweight Championship match opportunity.

You're first sentence summed up everything wrong with the situation. He will make a fine WWE Heavyweight Champion because he's 'decent'.
I understand standards have fallen for the past 9 years but good gawd almighty, being 'decent' is Championship material now?.

If you're going to generalise any criticism against Roman Reigns with 'no self awareness ' and 'ridiculous' let me stupidly retort that anyone whos a fan of Reigns must also have the alias *xox1Direction|ZAYN PLEASE!xox* on their twitter account.

My problem with Roman Reigns being 'The Guy' is that so far I feel he has proved Nothing of worth for that spot besides being incredibly handsome and marketable to a casual audience.

I don't dislike the guy, I actually feel sorry for him . He looks like a deer caught in the headlights, grossly punching above his weight.

If he truly is the next big thing let it grow organically by allowing him to find a character that suits him, improve his mic work and in ring skills.

Just like The Rock , HBK and that doofus Cena.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



X Spectrum said:


> :deanfpalm
> 
> Where the fuck did I say Roman Reigns was the Rock????


The topic is about Reigns and his backlash. You then said the Rock was created by backlash. Which seemed to me that you were drawing a comparison. :shrug


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



DarkLady said:


> The topic is about Reigns and his backlash. You then said the Rock was created by backlash. Which seemed to me that you were drawing a comparison. :shrug


Let's play the Rock here and respond this:

There's no way, AND X SPECTRUM MEANS NO WAY, that the Duckface is anything like the Rock is.

*ending imitation*

I addressed the way Vince can sometimes bend his will, followed by examples. Trying to bring a comparison is a huge stretch.


----------



## T-Viper

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



X Spectrum said:


> Well, this is something new from you.
> 
> Vince can only control the audience to a certain point. Last year wasn't the only time he bent to the will of the fans. Wrestlemania XX was also an example of that, with Benoit and Guerrero becoming the two champions. The Attitude Era was also a stellar example. He wasn't behind Austin but went for it anyway. Rocky Maivia became the Rock due to fan backlash.


Both Austin and The Rock got over by being heels before they could turn face. Vince tried to shove "Rocky" down the throats of the fans as an overpushed babyface and the fans shit all over it. He only got over when he became a cocky heel and was able to have some personality and stop kissing babies and high-fiving the crowd. Austin also got over as a heel with tons of personality and a tough guy mentality.

If Reigns turned and did 6 months-to a year as a heel and THEN turned face, he would get over a hell of a lot more organically. 

But besides the point of whether he's heel or face, the biggest point is this guy has only had ONE singles match on PPV and he's about to headline Mania. That's absolutely insane. Not even Ric Flair, Shawn Michaels, Kurt Angle - guys who were great workers from day one - were ready to headline after that kind of experience. It's just an unfair position to put anybody in, they're setting him up to fail. 

The only way I see out of this if they're insisting to walk down this road is for Reigns to go over at Mania - gets booed out of the building - and then you have Seth cash in after the match at Mania and beat him (and possibly Heyman joins him if Brock is leaving), and then you can do a *gradual* build to Reigns winning the title, because that injury really set him back last year as that was going to be his time to get much needed singles experience.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Rocky be all like:

"Now when I point to him, he's the new face of the company"










"Oh shit, well this was a wasted journey"


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: I love Roman Reigns but...*



X Spectrum said:


> Let's play the Rock here and respond this:
> 
> There's no way, AND X SPECTRUM MEANS NO WAY, that the Duckface is anything like the Rock is.
> 
> *ending imitation*
> 
> I addressed the way Vince can sometimes bend his will, followed by examples. Trying to bring a comparison is a huge stretch.


It's okay, I misunderstood then. My eagerness to hate on Reigns got the better of me. :lol


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



DerpCena said:


> Are you trying to suggesting that Roman Zoolander's work so far is in anyway similar to The Rock and HBK at this point ?
> 
> The Rock and HBK before they won the WWF Championship were Intercontinental Champions , completely changing and mastering their character since they had debuted.
> 
> Both had proved they were ready for any sort of main event spotlight with in ring skill and excellent mic work.
> 
> Even the Goofball himself John Cena revamped his character from his debut before any Heavyweight Championship match opportunity.
> 
> You're first sentence summed up everything wrong with the situation. He will make a fine WWE Heavyweight Champion because he's 'decent'.
> I understand standards have fallen for the past 9 years but good gawd almighty, being 'decent' is Championship material now?.
> 
> If you're going to generalise any criticism against Roman Reigns with 'no self awareness ' and 'ridiculous' let me stupidly retort that anyone whos a fan of Reigns must also have the alias *xox1Direction|ZAYN PLEASE!xox* on their twitter account.
> 
> My problem with Roman Reigns being 'The Guy' is that so far I feel he has proved Nothing of worth for that spot besides being incredibly handsome and marketable to a casual audience.
> 
> I don't dislike the guy, I actually feel sorry for him . He looks like a deer caught in the headlights, grossly punching above his weight.
> 
> If he truly is the next big thing let it grow organically by allowing him to find a character that suits him, improve his mic work and in ring skills.
> 
> Just like The Rock , HBK and that doofus Cena.


Every single word of this. The biggest problem is he essentially stepped _right into_ the main event. No mid-card feuds. No IC or US title runs. Nothing up to this point that suggests he is anywhere near ready. WWE is force feeding Reigns to us thus his reaction at the RR which is probably an isolated incident. WWE better hope it is or Reigns is going to flop hard and fast which is a shame because he has so much potential to be the guy they want him to be. They're just being impatient.


----------



## El_Absoluto

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Rocky be all like:
> 
> "Now when I point to him, he's the new face of the company"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh shit, well this was a wasted journey"


That gif sums it up... one of the worst moments of a legends career.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Daemon_Rising said:


> Rocky be all like:
> 
> "Now when I point to him, he's the new face of the company"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Oh shit, well this was a wasted journey"


I dunno what was more painful seeing that or Rock raising Cena's hand in NJ after Mania 29 to close the show!

WTF does Vince think Rock is? Some walking advertisement?


----------



## TheRockfan7

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Whenever the WWE has a guy who is a babyface in a promo say "The fans paid, so they can cheer or boo whoever they want" what they're pretty much saying is "We know you think this guy sucks, but we like him, so fuck you, deal with it"

That's exactly what Reigns interview on Monday was. A big "Fuck you, deal with it" from WWE.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



TheSundanceKid said:


> Cena is shorter than Reigns... Anyway the point was that if he can destroy Cena how is Bryan a threat. I get the David vs Goliath thing but it takes it too far.
> As for the Big Show argument, Reigns is youthful and represents the next generation, Big Show does not. But you know they did do Big Show vs. Lesnar once upon a time.
> There are definitely more talented wrestlers than Reigns, but I would argue none of those are as believable today. So Reigns is the obvious choice.


Atleast there is things Bryan possesses that Lesnar is not as good at. For example Bryan has speed and stamina on his side,plus his wrestling ability. There is nothing Reigns has that gives him any kind of advantage against Lesnar. Lesnar crushes him in everything.


----------



## TheSundanceKid

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I agree with you there. Tbh, to me there is no threat to Brock. Anyone that faces him is a massive underdog. I just hope whatever finish they do looks believable.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



DerpCena said:


> Are you trying to suggest that Roman Zoolander's work so far is in anyway similar to The Rock and HBK at this point ?
> 
> The Rock and HBK before they won the WWF Championship were Intercontinental Champions , completely changing and mastering their character since they had debuted.
> 
> Both had proved they were ready for any sort of main event spotlight with in ring skill and excellent mic work.
> 
> Even the Goofball himself John Cena revamped his character from his debut before any Heavyweight Championship match opportunity.
> 
> You're first sentence summed up everything wrong with the situation. He will make a fine WWE Heavyweight Champion because he's 'decent'.
> I understand standards have fallen for the past 9 years but good gawd almighty, being 'decent' is Championship material now?.
> 
> If you're going to generalise any criticism against Roman Reigns with 'no self awareness ' and 'ridiculous' let me stupidly retort that anyone whos a fan of Reigns must also have the alias *xox1Direction|ZAYN PLEASE!xox* on their twitter account.
> 
> My problem with Roman Reigns being 'The Guy' is that so far I feel he has proved Nothing of worth for that spot besides being incredibly handsome and marketable to a casual audience.
> 
> I don't dislike the guy, I actually feel sorry for him . He looks like a deer caught in the headlights, grossly punching above his weight.
> 
> If he truly is the next big thing let it grow organically by allowing him to find a character that suits him, improve his mic work and in ring skills.
> 
> Just like The Rock , HBK and that doofus Cena.


*Sometimes you have to be put in the top spot to grow into it. Some guys spend years being ready before getting the chance, some guys get given it early and will flourish with it. I believe he's the latter and he's not that bad to say he shouldn't be champion.

*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



just1988 said:


> *Sometimes you have to be put in the top spot to grow into it. Some guys spend years being ready before getting the chance, some guys get given it early and will flourish with it. I believe he's the latter and he's not that bad to say he shouldn't be champion.
> 
> *


I remember when to be world champion meant you were an exceptional talent. Now it seems "well he's not that bad" is enough.

And people wonder why WWE gets people complaining.

But hey, let's assume your premise is true and maybe Roman Reigns will flourish when given the top spot at Wrestlemania and a world championship. Let's assume this is the logic. My question is, why the fuck would you take that risk when there are more solid options with far more apparent potential available to you?

You could give that top spot to someone like Bryan or Rollins and you'd know they'd be good with it. But they give it to Reigns in the vague hope that when trusted to run with the top spot of the entire company he might just manage to become something decent?

I'm genuinely amazed Vince has managed to be successful if that's the kind of logic he uses on gambles like this.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



Reservoir Angel said:


> I remember when to be world champion meant you were an exceptional talent. Now it seems "well he's not that bad" is enough.
> 
> And people wonder why WWE gets people complaining.
> 
> But hey, let's assume your premise is true and maybe Roman Reigns will flourish when given the top spot at Wrestlemania and a world championship. Let's assume this is the logic. My question is, why the fuck would you take that risk when there are more solid options with far more apparent potential available to you?
> 
> You could give that top spot to someone like Bryan or Rollins and you'd know they'd be good with it. But they give it to Reigns in the vague hope that when trusted to run with the top spot of the entire company he might just manage to become something decent?
> 
> I'm genuinely amazed Vince has managed to be successful if that's the kind of logic he uses on gambles like this.


*Well obviously because you know more than Vince McMahon. Bryan is my favourite wrestler but that doesn't mean giving him the title means more money in the long term for WWE than if they pick Reigns. End.
*


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



just1988 said:


> *Well obviously because you know more than Vince McMahon. Bryan is my favourite wrestler but that doesn't mean giving him the title means more money in the long term for WWE than if they pick Reigns. End.
> *


Except you don't know that because Reigns hasn't drawn at all. He hasn't main evented PPVs or had super big merch sells or brought any ratings. How is Reigns more sure aspect in that case, especially since fans are still hung up on their guys/Bryan and clearly don't give a fuck about Reigns getting the championship? Or you are gonna tell me that he main evented house shows, like his fans do, so this means he is already a draw?


----------



## FreakyZo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns is absolute garbage that's wraped around with shiny Christmas gift wrap. Once you open it your disappointed. Roman Reigns is going to be a huge disappointment for fans of talented Wrestlers and also another slap in the face for fans who don't want it like it was with Cena almost 10 years ago. WWE is going to re-write history for this guy and his fans are going to eat it up just like with Cena because at the end they are the only fans that WWE cares about truly ( because they have poor judgment and just not that smart about wrestling). 

I hope y'all enjoy this clown because he's definitely not my type of performer. I actually like talent and not the way they look because I'm not gay.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> Except you don't know that because Reigns hasn't drawn at all. He hasn't main evented PPVs or had super big merch sells or brought any ratings. How is Reigns more sure aspect in that case, especially since fans are still hung up on their guys/Bryan and clearly don't give a fuck about Reigns getting the championship? Or you are gonna tell me that he main evented house shows, like his fans do, so this means he is already a draw?


*You are fighting an ICW battle. I'm not some Roman Reigns fan who's blindly following him. I'm just a pro-wrestling fan who happens to like Reigns (less than I like Bryan.) It is obvious he would be more of a draw. Talk to regular people who watch the show and get their opinion on Reigns and Bryan. They may like Bryan but they think Reigns is bad ass.*


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



just1988 said:


> *You are fighting an ICW battle. I'm not some Roman Reigns fan who's blindly following him. I'm just a pro-wrestling fan who happens to like Reigns (less than I like Bryan.) It is obvious he would be more of a draw. Talk to regular people who watch the show and get their opinion on Reigns and Bryan. They may like Bryan but they think Reigns is bad ass.*


What makes Roman Reigns have more drawing potential than Bryan? Because of the way he looks? I just don't get it. This notion that the look is the most important aspect in the making of a star has NEVER been true. If that were the case, the mount rushmore of the WWE would feature Luger and Diesel. People gravitate towards character and that is something Reigns is lacking. No 18-30 year old male non-wrestling fan is going to turn on the television, see Roman Reigns, and then proceed to watch an hour of RAW because they like the way he looks.

Bryan has proven to be a once in a generation wrestler that has transcended into the mainstream (he and CM Punk have gotten more coverage for the WWE in the last five years than anyone else on the roster). I like Reigns and I'm fine with him main eventing but to say that he would be more of a draw than Bryan without any evidence to suggest so is just ridiculous and a talking point straight out of the WWE.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



#Mark said:


> What makes Roman Reigns have more drawing potential than Bryan? Because of the way he looks? I just don't get it. This notion that the look is the most important aspect in the making of a star has NEVER been true. If that were the case, the mount rushmore of the WWE would feature Luger and Diesel. People gravitate towards character and that is something Reigns is lacking. No 18-30 year old male non-wrestling fan is going to turn on the television, see Roman Reigns, and then proceed to watch an hour of RAW because they like the way he looks.
> 
> Bryan has proven to be a once in a generation wrestler that has transcended into the mainstream (he and CM Punk have gotten more coverage for the WWE in the last five years than anyone else on the roster). I like Reigns and I'm fine with him main eventing but to say that he would be more of a draw than Bryan without any evidence to suggest so is just ridiculous and a talking point straight out of the WWE.


*Reigns look, along with the way he's packaged and a couple cool moves makes him. 

WWE's mountrushmore features Andre, . Tell me Andre isn't there on his looks, go on...*


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



just1988 said:


> *Reigns look, along with the way he's packaged and a couple cool moves makes him.
> 
> WWE's mountrushmore features Andre, . Tell me Andre isn't there on his looks, go on...*


Yes, but Andre was a 7ft4 500 plus pound giant when kayfabe was alive and well. Fast forward 20-30 years and you get Big Show: A guy who was never consistently over in a main event capacity no matter how hard WWE tried. That's prime evidence of how sophisticated the audience has become.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



#Mark said:


> What makes Roman Reigns have more drawing potential than Bryan? Because of the way he looks? I just don't get it. This notion that the look is the most important aspect in the making of a star has NEVER been true. If that were the case, the mount rushmore of the WWE would feature Luger and Diesel. People gravitate towards character and that is something Reigns is lacking. No 18-30 year old male non-wrestling fan is going to turn on the television, see Roman Reigns, and then proceed to watch an hour of RAW because they like the way he looks.
> 
> Bryan has proven to be a once in a generation wrestler that has transcended into the mainstream (he and CM Punk have gotten more coverage for the WWE in the last five years than anyone else on the roster). I like Reigns and I'm fine with him main eventing but to say that he would be more of a draw than Bryan without any evidence to suggest so is just ridiculous and a talking point straight out of the WWE.


Exactly, it's the most asinine logic I ever hear on this site or anywhere else. I'm sorry but Hulk Hogan was NOT a handsome man, and he wasn't much bigger than anyone else in his era. Hulkamania happened because of his immense charisma, the existence of a strong and unbroken kayfabe, and his superman booking.

As you said, Punk and Bryan have been HUGE with mainstream media ever since they got a chance to shine. Punk's shoot, and everything since makes it to anyone who knows about TMZ, which is A LOT of people in the current generation, and Bryan's "look" combined with his accomplishments, and his chant, actually makes him an even bigger draw with everyone because he looks so different and unique to what you'd expect a pro wrestler to be. All one has to do is look up that New York Islanders thread on this site about Bryan and go to the last page where @JamesK posted a compilation of all of the "sports" coverage alone that Bryan received the past year.

Reigns' look alone will not net ANY of that mainstream coverage, and if he does, it certainly won't be in a positive light, just like the Rumble mainstream coverage wasn't the past couple days. 

I'm a junior CPA, and the way Subscription revenue tracking works allows WWE to be creative with how they document it. First of all, the cancellations would still be considered as subscriptions because they still generate a service cost to WWE until the end of the week. Secondly, there is no information to dictate where the number they released is gross or net of cancellations. If it's the gross number then all cancellations since their last year end would not even be deducted from the total number. Considering the lack of detail with the number I'm going to make the assertion that it's the gross number that was only released as damage control for the horrible PR they got post-Rumble.

The reason why I brought that up because I know someone was going to quote this post and say that "Reigns winning obviously led to the majority of fans being happy because of the network figures released."


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Sad that WWE still finds a way to manipulate so many people with its business bullshit


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*

At this point everyone realizes that there was a backlash to having Reigns win the Rumble, although that backlash may have been overstated. People have griped about Reigns' lack of promo and ring skills to warrant his push, but to me, the real problem is that he just flat out hasn't earned his spot. 

Consider this, Reigns wrestled a handful of matches in FCW, only one match on NXT television, and has had two singles matches of note on the main roster. And those were against Orton and Punk, two of the best workers to ever set foot in a WWE ring. This is Roman Reigns' body of work as a singles performer. Never before has so little been given so much. 

The repercussions of this is that it pisses on every man that scratched and clawed there way to the main event of wrestling's Super Bowl, and it sends a huge fuck you to everyone on the roster that has busted their ass for years and are lucky just to get a singles match with a story.

His career had no build, no struggle, nothing for anyone to get behind, and people are going to hold that against him. No one cheers for the guy born on third base that always brags about how he hit a triple.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*

Pushing him?


----------



## looper007

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



Tavernicus said:


> Pushing him?


When he's not ready. No ones denying in time he will be the man but pushing him when he's green as hell has done him in and he never get the fans back on his side, well not all of them. It's Cena 2.0 when it could have been so much more.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*

Trying to make a guy Cena 2.0 despite the fact he is worst than Cena??


----------



## BrayDay

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*

"The repercussions of this is that it pisses on every man that scratched and clawed there way to the main event of wrestling's Super Bowl, and it sends a huge fuck you to everyone on the roster that has busted their ass for years and are lucky just to get a singles match with a story." 
The whole idea of not wanting to put him in the spot Bc you don't want to piss on those busting their asses night in and out for years is a hard one to make w the company's recent history of bringing back older stars (Rock) and part timers (Batista, Brock). Prob a few other arguments you can make thatd be more valid as to why he shoukdnt be there. Pissing on the full timers just isn't the one


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



looper007 said:


> When he's not ready. No ones denying in time he will be the man but pushing him when he's green as hell has done him in and he never get the fans back on his side, well not all of them. It's Cena 2.0 when it could have been so much more.


Nothing of his is outstanding, or even noteworthy. That's my biggest issue, along side the fact he is being pushed so fucking early. 1 singles match, 1 SINGLES MATCH and he gets a main event spot at WM. Oh fuck me, what a joke.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*

The point I'm making is that if Reigns had the Rock's mic skills and Kurt Angles in-ring ability, his body of work is still not enough to garner the main event of Wrestlemania. It's made worse by the fact that his skills as a performer pale in comparison to at least half of the roster.


----------



## looper007

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



Tavernicus said:


> Nothing of his is outstanding, or even noteworthy. That's my biggest issue, along side the fact he is being pushed so fucking early. 1 singles match, 1 SINGLES MATCH and he gets a main event spot at WM. Oh fuck me, what a joke.


I feel for the guy, I think 70% is going towards Reigns rather Vince and Co pushing a guy who isn't best for business right now. As you said one singles match, that's shocking and insult to guys like Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose who do everything that you ask for in Faces yet they get passed over by a guy who has bodybuilder look and cause The Rock is his cousin.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



looper007 said:


> When he's not ready. No ones denying in time he will be the man but pushing him when he's green as hell has done him in and he never get the fans back on his side, well not all of them. It's Cena 2.0 when it could have been so much more.


Cena worked for it, worked in the mid card and elsewhere before WWE. Reigns has had only 4-5 singles matches in the past year and wasn't even given clean wins over Big Show, a man Lesnar brutalized and literally made cry at the Royal Rumble 2014. I can only suspend belief so much.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



looper007 said:


> I feel for the guy, I think 70% is going towards Reigns rather Vince and Co pushing a guy who isn't best for business right now. As you said one singles match, that's shocking and insult to guys like Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose who do everything that you ask for in Faces yet they get passed over by a guy who has bodybuilder look and cause The Rock is his cousin.


I'd love to hear what Punk thinks of it all. Lol

Yeah, the fact he is related to The Rock is a major part - Reigns gets a push, Vince gets more Rock perhaps? 

A real, real fucking insult to everyone who has worked years and years without a main event at WM and this guy gets one with such a limited singles history. This match, could be the biggest flop in WM history.


----------



## p862011

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*

i have said for the longest time that wwe should of had reigns working with guys like barrett,cesaro,sheamus,etc. in the mid card ic/us title scene too help him improve in the ring


----------



## RudeAwakening

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*

WWE is forcing his character and a boring character it is. I think Orton had the same problem when fans were complaining about him winning back in the day. Personally I think the silent badass character works rarely (Goldberg is an exception). The face of the company should be one that should be excellent on the mic. One of the reasons the Attitude Era was successful was because it had such great talkers and there was more talking involved overall.

WWE should let Reigns be himself. They should just sit down and have a chat with Reigns to figure out a solution to shape his character.


----------



## looper007

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



AboveAverageBob said:


> Cena worked for it, worked in the mid card and elsewhere before WWE. Reigns has had only 4-5 singles matches in the past year and wasn't even given clean wins over Big Show, a man Lesnar brutalized and literally made cry at the Royal Rumble 2014. I can only suspend belief so much.


Cena deserved everything he got but in terms of in ring ability at the start Cena wasn't quite there yet but he was ten times better the Reigns, he had character and fans actually cared at that time . Yeah it just doesn't make you feel for Reigns, where's the backstory and where's his struggles to get where he is. They have nothing to make most fans care for the guy. He's been pushed cause Vince loves his bodybuilders and cause his Cousin is the Rock. No way is that getting him over.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*



silverspirit2001 said:


> He has "da look". HE would have been afforded as many opportunities as he wanted. See how they pushed others with "da look".
> 
> IF he was a talented skill monkey, then yes, you only have one chance. But then he would have not been booed.
> 
> Or are you saying Vince is rational? That he gives everyone an equal chance? Because that is truly an insane defense.


His family has decades of great history within the WWE, he's young and they know he can run for many many years - Brock Lesnar is basically "The Streak" which from what I remember reading was always meant to broken by a young star to break into a new era _(Why give Daniel Bryan the credit of the streak at the age of 33 when he's just come back from major neck surgery?)_

No one will turn down an opportunity like Roman Reigns has been given right now - WWE has pushed many many stars _(for decades)_ because they have a good look, they are young and they're confident he will be able to help WWE continue to succeed


----------



## looper007

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



Tavernicus said:


> I'd love to hear what Punk thinks of it all. Lol
> 
> Yeah, the fact he is related to The Rock is a major part - Reigns gets a push, Vince gets more Rock perhaps?
> 
> A real, real fucking insult to everyone who has worked years and years without a main event at WM and this guy gets one with such a limited singles history. This match, could be the biggest flop in WM history.


Not after what happened to the Rock at RR, they will only get him back when it's in safe country with Reign's. The Rock looked legit pissed on Sunday.

It is all this Vince talk of "grabbing the brass ring" and "WWE is full of promotion and chances" he should have added "only if you are build like a fucking tank and shit will you get over here dammit". It's a lie but WWE are full of those.

That Punk Documentary just gets you depressed at the way they treat guys without the DA Look.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Why was the thread moved? My topic has nothing to do with Reigns' road to Wrestlemania.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



looper007 said:


> Not after what happened to the Rock at RR, they will only get him back when it's in safe country with Reign's. The Rock looked legit pissed on Sunday.
> 
> It is all this Vince talk of "grabbing the brass ring" and "WWE is full of promotion and chances" he should have added "only if you are build like a fucking tank and shit will you get over here dammit". It's a lie but WWE are full of those.
> 
> That Punk Documentary just gets you depressed at the way they treat guys without the DA Look.


More like; you can have the brass ring if you're completely untalented. That's the way I'm seeing it since only one guy has 'grabbed' it and that is Reigns.. not many come as green as him. 

Haha yeah, Rock didn't look impressed. Silly work by Vince, thinking he'd turn the crowd. All it did was make Rock look shitty, getting booed like that.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

I feel very sorry for him.



Hey, I'm serious here.


----------



## RyanRAW

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope. He has gotten the Golden Boy treatment for years. 

I feel bad for the guys who were given little to no opportunities through out their careers not the guy who gets every swiftly handed opportunity in the world due to his family ties, and his hair. 

I am sick of seeing all the over dramatic " Vince ruined his career!" nonsense since the Rumble. Are you kidding me!?! Seriously his career isn't ruined because of the Rumble. WWE is to hell bent on him succeeding and they have to many options to do it. Even the most jaded fans booing Reigns today will be marking out if they do a SHIELD reunion by the end of the year. The causal won't be hard to sway just have him beat up Rollins everyonce in awhile, and punch people in the face as much as possible. They have to much invested to let Romans flop no matter how unready he is.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Yeah he has family history but the thing is not everyone turns out to be The Rock, Reigns will never be. I think that's what WWE are aiming for him. 

I feel for him cause he's going to get so much hate at the Big Events you can't cover it up. WWE have put him in a difficult position where he has to win a big part of the audience back. People can go on about smarky crowds and shit but they are 75 per cent of that audience at events. They will eat him alive come WM 31.

As Stone cold said in his podcast in 4 or 5 years Reigns will be the guy but right now he's nowhere near ready. No one is saying he can't be the guy but why is Vince in such a damn hurry with the guy.


----------



## The Cool Guy

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Reigns is the man, deal with it.


----------



## Clique

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Why was the thread moved? My topic has nothing to do with Reigns' road to Wrestlemania.


This is why it was merged:



Clique said:


> Discuss Roman Reigns' push, booking, character, and crowd reactions leading into the main event of WrestleMania 31.


And you're not the first to make this topic in the last two days (couple months actually) so we're using this thread heading into Mania, for now.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



looper007 said:


> Cena deserved everything he got but in terms of in ring ability at the start Cena wasn't quite there yet but he was ten times better the Reigns, he had character and fans actually cared at that time . Yeah it just doesn't make you feel for Reigns, where's the backstory and where's his struggles to get where he is. They have nothing to make most fans care for the guy. He's been pushed cause Vince loves his bodybuilders and cause his Cousin is the Rock. No way is that getting him over.


I actually thought Cena did well on his debut against Angle, green but miles ahead of Reigns. Then he became very generic, robotic until the Thuganomics gimick came into play, but that's another debate. Reigns is being handed everything. Almost wonder if he could turn heel and side with the authority, be their golden boy... What's best for business. He could get a bit of a gimick change and break out of the Shield mold. Could be a plan between HHH/Steph, Reigns and Heyman to screw Lesnar at Wrestlemania.


----------



## looper007

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I actually thought Cena did well on his debut against Angle, green but miles ahead of Reigns. Then he became very generic, robotic until the Thuganomics gimick came into play, but that's another debate. Reigns is being handed everything. Almost wonder if he could turn heel and side with the authority, be their golden boy... What's best for business. He could get a bit of a gimick change and break out of the Shield mold. *Could be a plan between HHH/Steph, Reigns and Heyman to screw Lesnar at Wrestlemania*.


Best for business would be him going down to mid card and working on his skills, if WWE were smart but sadly they aren't. 

Don't see it happening and as Austin said on his podcast, still doesn't take away the problem that he can't go in ring or cut a promo. They are screwed either way face or heel.


----------



## Grim_

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Lst time someone got a huge push like this was Lesnar. He quit shortly after. I don't think they should've gave Reigns this huge push, unless he truly loves this business. Etiher way he's not ready.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: The Real Mistake WWE Is Making With Reigns*



looper007 said:


> Best for business would be him going down to mid card and working on his skills, if WWE were smart but sadly they aren't.
> 
> Don't see it happening and as Austin said on his podcast, still doesn't take away the problem that he can't go in ring or cut a promo. They are screwed either way face or heel.


I agree with you, he needs a couple years in the midcard. Just saying, given his silver spoon upbringing in the WWE and him being boo'd already, I could see him turning with the Authority.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Sam Roberts interviewed Roman Reigns 2 days before the Royal Rumble. 

"Fans have to realize that as opinionated as they are and the way you want it, the company is the same way and they are gonna do what they wanna do...hopefully, at the end of the day, I'm the one getting rich." 

http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/sam-roberts-wrestling-podcast/e/36776291?..........true


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Do you feel even just a tad bit sorry for Roman Reigns?*

Nope. He could have easily said "I don't deserve this rumble, give it to somebody who does". But he didn't, he probably knew he'd be booed for winning and he'll get booed on the way to Wrestlemania but how many of us would truly turn down our big shot, getting our foot in the door at our working place with something the magnitude of headlining Wrestlemania?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DoubtGin said:


> Sam Roberts interviewed Roman Reigns 2 days before the Royal Rumble.
> 
> "Fans have to realize that as opinionated as they are and the way you want it, the company is the same way and they are gonna do what they wanna do...hopefully, at the end of the day, I'm the one getting rich."
> 
> http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/sam-roberts-wrestling-podcast/e/36776291?..........true


Wow.. Please turn this man heel, if THAT gets to the dirtsheets he'll never be cheered again.


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



THANOS said:


> Wow.. Please turn this man heel, if THAT gets to the dirtsheets he'll never be cheered again.


(got that source + quote from reddit, btw)

He comes across as quite the prick, to be honest.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DoubtGin said:


> Sam Roberts interviewed Roman Reigns 2 days before the Royal Rumble.
> 
> "Fans have to realize that as opinionated as they are and the way you want it, the company is the same way and they are gonna do what they wanna do...hopefully, at the end of the day, I'm the one getting rich."
> 
> http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/sam-roberts-wrestling-podcast/e/36776291?..........true


Combine this with Wade Keller mentioning on Austin's podcast that he's heard from the people close to Reigns that he already acts as though he is guaranteed to be given the top spot and the keys to the kingdom and doesn't have to worry about a thing...not a great sign.


----------



## paqman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ithil said:


> Combine this with Wade Keller mentioning on Austin's podcast that he's heard from the people close to Reigns that he already acts as though he is guaranteed to be given the top spot and the keys to the kingdom and doesn't have to worry about a thing...not a great sign.


If he gets complacent after his crowning, that's even better. That means he will have it all yanked away and demoted. The sad thing is, if that happens, this entire build is a giant waste of time... Like we've been trying to warn WWE about for months now. 

But on the flipside, can you blame Roman? This is a job to him, as well. He just got married and has a little girl to provide for. If you got hired at a new company then suddenly get promoted to management with zero exp., are you going to sit there and say "whoa, hold on wait" or just shut up and take the money? From that standpoint, I can see where he's coming from. He's getting paid. He doesn't care if he's getting cheered or booed, if the company wants him in that top spot, he's just gonna be him and get paid while doing so.

That doesn't mean it still doesn't suck from our persepectives, lol, I just understand that viewpoint.


----------



## Domingo123

*Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Yes we all know Roman won the rumble, he was booed and imo rightfully so. I am not a blind hater, I actually liked him then he was in Shield, because it was a team he was a good part of a team, solo carrer not so much. And i will tell you why. You all scream that oh you Bryan marks bla bla bla you blind Roman haters, but i have my reasons why i dislike him.

1. His wrestling skills are far below average.
2. His moveset is poor.
3. He cannot cut a good promo, his promos are very poor.

I understand why people liked Seth,Punk or Bryan. Because they are good at atleast one thing. Punk was a good wrestler and a perfect mic man, Bryan is very good wrestler, Seth is good wrestler, thats why people like them i understand that. I understand that everyone cannot be CM Punk miclike but cmon, Roman is very poor on every aspect.


But I have a question for you guys. Why some of you like Roman Reigns? Tell me atleast one good reason why he is pushed so much and what is so special about him to you? Is it because of "Da LOOOK"?


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Because not everybody has the same opinion.


----------



## THANOS

DoubtGin said:


> (got that source + quote from reddit, btw)
> 
> He comes across as quite the prick, to be honest.


Listening to it now, losing all respect I had for him. Just ridiculous.

You should make that it's own thread, it needs more eyes.


----------



## Domingo123

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Because not everybody has the same opinion.


I understand that, but why you like him. Tell me what you like about him. Atleast one thing.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ithil said:


> Combine this with Wade Keller mentioning on Austin's podcast that he's heard from the people close to Reigns that he already acts as though he is guaranteed to be given the top spot and the keys to the kingdom and doesn't have to worry about a thing...not a great sign.


So they want to replace JOHN CENA with this lazy prick? :lmao


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

The only people who mark out for ROman Reigns is people who couldn't give a shit about the wrestling product itself. I like Roman Reigns, but I don't see how marking out for him or being a mark for him does anything when there's nothing there to mark out over unless you just find him pretty.

His power moves suck and he isn't technically sound in the ring whatsoever. Plus really his only great singles match under his belt is the match with Randy Orton at Summerslam which was mostly Orton carrying him.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

First of all, i liked him when he was in FCW, saw a heel promo from him and watched the triple threat with Seth and Dean, thought all 3 were cool.

Then i saw the shield debut, fucking loved them, and yeah i did think he had the look, i don't make any apologies for it, this isn't to say i didn't like Rollins or Ambrose, because Rollins is shredded because of crossfit and i'd accept him as the face of WWE too. 

After seeing the shield debut i thought id have a look at who Reigns was and where he came from, which was when i discovered his family lineage, which made me like him even more.

Then i saw how he fit in perfectly with the Shield, a stable where he was surrounded by 2 immense workers, it was at this point i started respecting him a lot more, and i became a fully fledged mark by the time they broke up, because of his Rumble performances and Survivor Series especially, where he showcased charisma, athleticism and power. You're not deaf either so i'm sure you hard the cheers.

Fast forward to the fatal 4 way where he did not look out of place at all being in that main event, i knew he had more to give and knew he could main event Mania with some work, which is why i believe in him and his ability to improve in these next 2 months. 

So don't try belittle Reigns marks because they don't worship King Bryan Danielson, i'm a Bryan fan but i like Reigns better. Simple. I don't expect to have to justify myself to you or anybody else, just like Bryan fans dont have to justify themselves to me.


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Huh. Well Romans' been doing a good job killing any sympathy I might've had for him.


----------



## Domingo123

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



bmtrocks said:


> The only people who mark out for ROman Reigns is people who couldn't give a shit about the wrestling product itself. I like Roman Reigns, but I don't see how marking out for him or being a mark for him does anything when there's nothing there to mark out over unless you just find him pretty.
> 
> His power moves suck and he isn't technically sound in the ring whatsoever. Plus really his only great singles match under his belt is the match with Randy Orton at Summerslam which was mostly Orton carrying him.


I agree. Yes he is not a technical wrestler but not everyone has to be. I can view WWE as it is a TV series. So why people like some heroes from the series, and dislike others? Because they speak, say lines or do something that people like. So why people like Roman? Is he speaking his lines good, is he a good character? Is he a good wrestler? Is a good commentator? Because for me its neither of these things. And i cant see anything special about him. yes he is good looking and? Is it his look and aura that people like?


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Domingo123 said:


> I agree. Yes he is not a technical wrestler but not everyone has to be. I can view WWE as it is a TV series. So why people like some heroes from the series, and dislike others? Because they speak, say lines or do something that people like. So why people like Roman? Is he speaking his lines good, is he a good character? Is he a good wrestler? Is a good commentator? Because for me its neither of these things. And i cant see anything special about him. yes he is good looking and? Is it his look and aura that people like?


Yeah I don't care if he can put on a 5 star match either. I just want to be entertained. Wrestling is supposed to be fun and enjoyable to watch, and Roman Reigns doesn't do this for me nor does it do this for the 17,164 in attendance at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Domingo123

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



bmtrocks said:


> Yeah I don't care if he can put on a 5 star match either. I just want to be entertained. Wrestling is supposed to be fun and enjoyable to watch, and Roman Reigns doesn't do this for me nor does it do this for the 17,164 in attendance at the Royal Rumble.


Totally agree with you. Same for me, watching Roman just does not give anything to me, nothing to like about. Yes it was a smark city, we know that. It is not even about Bryan winning, i dont even like Bryan this much, tbh i think he dont deserve to main event wrestlemania 30, but i understand why people like him, its his aura, his wrestling skills. He achieved sucess because crowd liked him. Not so much about Reigns.

I think, the RR audience would have been happy with ANYONE WINNING IT except Bigshow,Kane or Roman. God dammit audience would have been satisfied even if Damien, Ziggler, Rusev, Swagger, Bully Ray, Fandango... literry anyone, like -insert wrestler name- won the fkcing match.

Last thing. Even the Rock was booed out, and imo it says a lot.


----------



## Stone Hot

SmarkerMarker said:


> Nope. He could have easily said "I don't deserve this rumble, give it to somebody who does". But he didn't, he probably knew he'd be booed for winning and he'll get booed on the way to Wrestlemania but how many of us would truly turn down our big shot, getting our foot in the door at our working place with something the magnitude of headlining Wrestlemania?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


No wwe superstar will say no to the fuckin main event of Wrestlemania period it's idiotic to think anybody would turn down a wm main event


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Domingo123 said:


> I understand that, but why you like him. Tell me what you like about him. Atleast one thing.


I think he has potential, his in ring ability whilst not on the level of Bryan or Rollins isn't anything approaching Great Khali standards, his mic work when heavily scripted is poor but when he's allowed to ad lib a little more it's serviceable and can be improved on with more practice. He has moves which can, and do, get the crowd going and are cool to watch, sometimes I just want to see people get Superman punched in the face.

I like a variety of different styles (I enjoy Bryan, Rollins and all the other in-ring magicians), Reign is a good prospect for an enjoyable powerhouse/brawler, I don't judge him through the lens of what dirtsheets are telling me they THINK he will be (Cena 2.0) and subsequently overanalyse every little thing.

He's nowhere near as bad as this forum makes out, nor do I personally think this year is the right year to push him to WM and they way they did pissed me off as I think it will hurt the guy more than aid him.


----------



## Heel

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I like Roman because he's a tremendous worker capable of captivating 20 minute plus matches and a great promo who can make you feel happy, sad, angry and excited at the drop of a hat with the sheer power and charisma of his words. ALSO OMG BIG MUSCLES, LONG SHINY HAIR, TATTOOS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Everyone has different tastes. Some people like the current product, I cant fathom it but to each his own.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I like Reigns. Still think he has been pushed too soon.

I don't know what it is exactly that I like He just has something about him that I think is quiet entertaining when h is in the ring. Maybe it's his explosiveness.


----------



## ChrisK

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

He is agile for a large guy, his power moves (that shout followed by a spear or superman punch) are awesome and easy for kids to replicate without hurting themselves, he can do out of the box stuff too like the dropkick to the apron (though he needs to use it sparingly). If he gets a great submission move he would be more complete but did Hogan need a submission move? Outwith the sharpshooter, did Rock or Austin use many submissions?

I like him. He has presence and when the crowd aren't being asses and get behind him (like last year's RR and a lot of his other singles matches pre-injury) he just FEELS like a star.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

There are Roman Reigns marks?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Because he is a fresh new face that is not named cena


----------



## Domingo123

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I agree with some points. I admit, he has the looks, the has the pressence, yes he looks like a star.But what is the star without mic skills, and atleast averidge wrestling skills?

Its sad to see this, because i think he had a lot of potential,a natural star look, but hey overpushed him for no reason and so hard. There were a plenty of developed guys to go, but they picked totally green one.

He is just another Sheamus, Del Rio now.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

He was over as hell and shifting loads of merch a few months ago. He could have been fantastic. Mania M.E after ONE singles PPV match though has ruined him to the smarks unfortunately who'll give him shit forever now.


----------



## Peter Venkman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

The dude's finishing move is a punch to the face. Kind of lame.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Peter Venkman said:


> The dude's finishing move is a punch to the face. Kind of lame.



And this just proves you're nothing but a Reigns hater. You know fine well the spear is his finisher but just ignoring that so you can complain.


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Domingo123 said:


> Yes we all know Roman won the rumble, he was booed and imo rightfully so. I am not a blind hater, I actually liked him then he was in Shield, because it was a team he was a good part of a team, solo carrer not so much. And i will tell you why. You all scream that oh you Bryan marks bla bla bla you blind Roman haters, but i have my reasons why i dislike him.
> 
> 1. His wrestling skills are far below average.
> 2. His moveset is poor.
> 3. He cannot cut a good promo, his promos are very poor.
> 
> I understand why people liked Seth,Punk or Bryan. Because they are good at atleast one thing. Punk was a good wrestler and a perfect mic man, Bryan is very good wrestler, Seth is good wrestler, thats why people like them i understand that. I understand that everyone cannot be CM Punk miclike but cmon, Roman is very poor on every aspect.
> 
> 
> But I have a question for you guys. Why some of you like Roman Reigns? Tell me atleast one good reason why he is pushed so much and what is so special about him to you? Is it because of "Da LOOOK"?


Look, I won't say I'm a Reigns mark, I'd prefer a number of guys over Reigns at Mania but I've supported the WWE this Rumble simply because they have a story they want to tell and they can't just scrap it cos the fans want it all their own way. I will however concede that the way Bryan was handled in the Rumble match was ridiculous, I could have had a better booking lol.

In terms of Reigns, why do I like him? Because he carries a certain intensity with him and before the Rumble entrance and the Bryan rip off, he was getting cheers just about everywhere he went, the fans in the arena do not hate him...but they don't want him at the expense of Bryan. Put him in a feud with Rusev, Cesaro, Orton, have it at Mania and he'd be getting cheered to the rafters, the WWE should have taken more time to give him marquee feuds and to work on his craft. 

The reaction would have been nothing like this if Bryan had been given another shot and Reigns had gone onto win the title later on in the year or the Rumble next year, the reaction would have been cheers. The WWE may be beating one of their best future stars by pushing him too soon.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



just1988 said:


> *You are fighting an ICW battle. I'm not some Roman Reigns fan who's blindly following him. I'm just a pro-wrestling fan who happens to like Reigns (less than I like Bryan.) It is obvious he would be more of a draw. Talk to regular people who watch the show and get their opinion on Reigns and Bryan. They may like Bryan but they think Reigns is bad ass.*


I don't think that if I ask any casual what he thinks about Looney Tunes Reigns they would tell me he is exactly a "badass". Plus, for real, how that would necessary translate to money? You give him one or two lines that don't fit with this "badass" "character" and they turn on him, but Bryan keeps the same support even though he was off-screen for over half a year. Besides, for me someone is a draw if they have compelling character, skills and storyline which Reigns definitely lacks, so unless they decide to actually create something substantial for him, he's no draw for me. Especially since him working with other people is what would help him draw.

Just calling it the way I see it :draper2


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Why Do You Dislike Roman Reigns?*



Nicole Queen said:


> I don't think that if I ask any casual what he thinks about Looney Tunes Reigns they would tell me he is exactly a "badass". Plus, for real, how that would necessary translate to money? You give him one or two lines that don't fit with this "badass" "character" and they turn on him, but Bryan keeps the same support even though he was off-screen for over half a year. Besides, for me someone is a draw if they have compelling character, skills and storyline which Reigns definitely lacks, so unless they decide to actually create something substantial for him, he's no draw for me. Especially since him working with other people is what would help him draw.
> 
> Just calling it the way I see it :draper2


It's ridiculous how people keep saying Reigns is a draw for casuals, isn't it? I'm pretty sure it's mostly trolls making shit up. I showed a friend at work a couple youtube videos of Reigns promos and she didn't even laugh. She just had this awkward look on her face like: "Who the fuck is this clown?" Then I showed her a couple Daniel Bryan videos and she giggled at how small he was (in a good natured way) and even as a non-wrestling fan she was completely swept away by his crowd reactions. I showed her the Raw after WM30, the 'You deserve it chants!' and she actually got a little shiny-eyed from how moving it was.

But yeah, it's Reigns who draws casuals. Right. kay


----------



## WoWoWoKID

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

While the match will be crap as hell, I believe that this will be the best build up since Orton vs HHH in 2009 THANKS to scrapping of EC PPV


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Because not everybody has the same opinion.


:clap



Domingo123 said:


> Yes we all know Roman won the rumble, he was booed and imo rightfully so. I am not a blind hater, I actually liked him then he was in Shield, because it was a team he was a good part of a team, solo carrer not so much. And i will tell you why. You all scream that oh you Bryan marks bla bla bla you blind Roman haters, but i have my reasons why i dislike him.
> 
> 1. His wrestling skills are far below average.
> 2. His moveset is poor.
> 3. He cannot cut a good promo, his promos are very poor.
> 
> blah blah blah.. da look blah..


His family has great history with the WWE, why would you not put faith in him? They're giving him a chance to see how it goes.. be patient and enjoy the product or stop watching, it's very simple


----------



## BornBad

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Reigns is still fresh, young and hungry. When i look at the current roster i don't see many guys like him ( big powerhouse bad ass ) 

WWE gave him the ball and i hope he'll run with without dealing with poor ass booking and angry smarks


----------



## Diavolo

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

1.His wrestling skills are good
2.His moveset is EPIC they way he do them is just brillant
3.Mick skills he proved he is good when wwe doesn't give him crappy segments


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



The.Great.One said:


> :His family has great history with the WWE, why would you not put faith in him? They're giving him a chance to see how it goes.. be patient and enjoy the product or stop watching, it's very simple


No one in his family has been a top guy outside of the Rock. All of them have been undercard guys for the most part. Rock's charisma came from his black father as well in terms of how he moves and acts in the ring is very similar to Rocky Johnson.

Rikishi had a cup of coffee in the big time for a bit but again, for the most part they were midcard and tag champs.

Edit: I forgot about Yoko. he counts too I guess, but Yoko was never necessarily a huge star more-so than being a huge monster heel for the faces to beat.


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Because while he doesn't yet have the finely tuned skills a lot of the other top talent have, he has the IT Factor. Now before someone goes off on a tangent and claims it doesn't exist, it does. When comfortable, like he was in The Shield, he has the body language of a star. He carries himself like someone who you pay big bucks to see. His skills need to catch up to that, but if/when they do, he's someone who can draw a lot of eyes to the product.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Domingo123 said:


> I understand that, but why you like him. Tell me what you like about him. Atleast one thing.


Dude, he told you. Not everyone feels that he sucks in the ring, and that his mic skills/promo skills are far below average. Roman marks saying that he has tolerable mic skills but WWE feeds him crap, probably won't get by you, because YOUR opinion is that he sucks.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Because not everybody has the same opinion.


This doesn't answer the OP.



The.Great.One said:


> His family has great history with the WWE, why would you not put faith in him? They're giving him a chance to see how it goes.. be patient and enjoy the product or stop watching, it's very simple


Why would you trust someone because of what other people did?


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

WHY DO YOU LIKE THIS GUY WHO SO OBVIOUSLY SUCKS?

Because they don't think he sucks, DUH.


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So they want to replace JOHN CENA with this lazy prick? :lmao


Yes, not Batista, not Orton, not Edge, not Hardy, not Punk, not Bryan because somehow Reigns is supposed to better than all those guys.


----------



## RebelArch86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



paqman said:


> If he gets complacent after his crowning, that's even better. That means he will have it all yanked away and demoted. The sad thing is, if that happens, this entire build is a giant waste of time... Like we've been trying to warn WWE about for months now.
> 
> But on the flipside, can you blame Roman? This is a job to him, as well. He just got married and has a little girl to provide for. If you got hired at a new company then suddenly get promoted to management with zero exp., are you going to sit there and say "whoa, hold on wait" or just shut up and take the money? From that standpoint, I can see where he's coming from. He's getting paid. He doesn't care if he's getting cheered or booed, if the company wants him in that top spot, he's just gonna be him and get paid while doing so.
> 
> That doesn't mean it still doesn't suck from our persepectives, lol, I just understand that viewpoint.


I would question the validity of that company and what I was getting set up for, because things don't happen like that. I'd expect to sign some papers, then have the FBI knock on my door for overseeing some type of fraud. But I'm old school, I believe in personal responsibility, and don't give people a pass just because everyone needs a job.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I wonder what bed time stories Reigns is gonna tell us to build up to WM. :ti


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hate Cena if you want (I usually do) but the dude does bust his ass. Reigns already has a reputation for being lazy and spoiled.

Reigns will fail and I am gonna enjoy it when it happens.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DoubtGin said:


> Sam Roberts interviewed Roman Reigns 2 days before the Royal Rumble.
> 
> "Fans have to realize that as opinionated as they are and the way you want it, the company is the same way and they are gonna do what they wanna do...hopefully, at the end of the day, I'm the one getting rich."
> 
> http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/sam-roberts-wrestling-podcast/e/36776291?..........true


It's like the more I learn about him, the less likeable he gets.


----------



## Disco Spider

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Did you know (hell i sound like wwe now lol) WM will only be Roman Reigns SECOND 1 on 1 match at a PPV? 

So for anybody saying he draws on his own , I'd love to see the proof.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Oxitron said:


> This doesn't answer the OP


Only it does, he made a list of subjective, not objective, statements, if other people's opinions are not the same that would mean there's reason they like him.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> Only it does, he made a list of subjective, not objective, statements, if other people's opinions are not the same that would mean there's reason they like him.


"he can't wrestle" is not subjective, it is objective.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Oxitron said:


> "he can't wrestle" is not subjective, it is objective.


No, it's entirely subjective and based on personals tastes and the vast majority of people on this forum are in no position to make objective conclusions on his overall wrestling ability anyway or anybody's really as they're not professional wrestlers. We can form opinions of whether his wrestling entertains us, sure, and if he doesn't entertain you that's fine, but that's still only your opinion.

He doesn't routinely botch, he doesn't injure people on a frequent basis, he creates the illusion of his moves connecting, he may have a shorter repertoire of moves than say a Daniel Bryan et al but being unable to wrestle (i.e. frequent botches and dangerous work) and not having many moves booked into his matches (look at his FCW work, he can do other moves) isn't the same thing.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Disco Spider said:


> Did you know (hell i sound like wwe now lol) WM will only be Roman Reigns SECOND 1 on 1 match at a PPV?
> 
> So for anybody saying he draws on his own , I'd love to see the proof.


It's only trolls and/or unintelligent individuals who claim this clown draws. This claim was started a couple of days ago when the WWE announced that it hit the 1 million subscriber mark. Only problem is that even the WWE themselves have stated that Reigns had nothing to do with it. It was driven by Network launch in the UK, free trial in November, and pre-Rumble subscriptions. 

http://corporate.wwe.com/news/2015/wwe-network-hits-1-million-subscribers

The only thing Reigns is responsible for is the crowd shitting on the Rumble and causing some people to cancel their subscriptions afterwards. They're going to have to continue giving the Network away for free for entire months to attempt to gain new subscribers or keep existing ones, which will only hurt their earnings.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I like who I like. I don't justify it and I don't expect others to explain why they have their preferences. At the end of the day, we all watch a product that is considered a "fake" sport by most anyway.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> No, it's entirely subjective and based on personals tastes and the vast majority of people on this forum are in no position to make objective conclusions on his overall wrestling ability anyway or anybody's really as they're not professional wrestlers. We can form opinions of whether his wrestling entertains us, sure, and if he doesn't entertain you that's fine, but that's still only your opinion.
> 
> He doesn't routinely botch, he doesn't injure people on a frequent basis, he creates the illusion of his moves connecting, he may have a shorter repertoire of moves than say a Daniel Bryan et al but being unable to wrestle (i.e. frequent botches and dangerous work) and not having many moves booked into his matches (look at his FCW work, he can do other moves) isn't the same thing.


No, it's entirely objective. "He can wrestle" and "He can't wrestle" are objective statements. There is a right way to perform wrestling manoeuvres, therefore it is objective. Liking the style, however, is subjective.

Whether or not Reigns can wrestle isn't the point.
My point is that it is not subjective. It is 100% not subjective.

And Reigns can wrestle anyway.

Lol @ the "You can't form opinions because you're not a wrestler" line. Tell that to the hundreds of fantastic wrestling analysts, critics, and even managers *in* the business. Tell Meltzer he has no idea. Go back in time and tell the Grand Wizard he had no idea. And Bobby Heenan, and Paul Heyman, and Jim Cornette. What a stupid argument. You should be ashamed you believe this.


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I like Roman Reigns because he entertains me more than anyone else in WWE at the moment. I like his charisma, his move set, his mannerisms, and the way he appreciates and respects the business of professional wrestling. 

I also agree with Gilbergs Sparkler that whether or not he can wrestling is subjective. Some people think he can't and that's their subjective opinion not an objective fact. Subjective views are always biased, while objective views are either to be the whole truth and at least be unbiased or balanced.

And for whoever it was that said the Rock was the only person in Roman's family that was successful, you're obviously too young to know his FATHER, who along with his Uncle held 21 tag team championship throughout the world in their time in the wrestling business and are already members of the WWE Hall of Fame.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I respect people's personal preference for their favorite wrestler. Everyone approaches what entertains them differently, so as long as they're not annoying posters, I have no problem with them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



southrnbygrace said:


> I like Roman Reigns because he entertains me more than anyone else in WWE at the moment. I like his charisma, his move set, his mannerisms, and the way he appreciates and respects the business of professional wrestling.
> 
> I also agree with Gilbergs Sparkler that whether or not he can wrestling is subjective. Some people think he can't and that's their subjective opinion not an objective fact. Subjective views are always biased, while objective views are either to be the whole truth and at least be unbiased or balanced.
> 
> And for whoever it was that said the Rock was the only person in Roman's family that was successful, you're obviously too young to know his FATHER, who along with his Uncle held 21 tag team championship throughout the world in their time in the wrestling business and are already members of the WWE Hall of Fame.


Wild Samoans were goat. Loved them with Lou Albano and with Sonny King.


----------



## obby

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ithil said:


> Combine this with Wade Keller mentioning on Austin's podcast that he's heard from the people close to Reigns that he already acts as though he is guaranteed to be given the top spot and the keys to the kingdom and doesn't have to worry about a thing...not a great sign.


Reminds me of a certain Apex Predator that ended up being a second string guy his entire career.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Oxitron said:


> No, it's entirely objective. "He can wrestle" and "He can't wrestle" are objective statements. There is a right way to perform wrestling manoeuvres, therefore it is objective. Liking the style, however, is subjective.
> 
> Whether or not Reigns can wrestle isn't the point.
> My point is that it is not subjective. It is 100% not subjective.
> 
> And Reigns can wrestle anyway.
> 
> Lol @ the "You can't form opinions because you're not a wrestler" line. Tell that to the hundreds of fantastic wrestling analysts, critics, and even managers *in* the business. Tell Meltzer he has no idea. Go back in time and tell the Grand Wizard he had no idea. And Bobby Heenan, and Paul Heyman, and Jim Cornette. What a stupid argument. You should be ashamed you believe this.


I have no doubt men like Heyman and so on are incredibly talented at forming opinion's on a wrestler's numerous abilities such as ring psychology, ability to pace a match correctly and involve the crowd, what gimmicks fit them well and so on, but then that's not the same again as "not able to wrestle" and the actual technical aspects, is it? I'd also argue men like that, who are routinely around, you know, actual wrestlers and former wrestlers with people they trust are in a position few people on a wrestling forum are, where they lack in-ring experience they have contacts with people that have it, bit different no?

And I didn't say for one second that it prevents people having opinions on matches (or that they should shut up because they've never wrestled, or that they're stupid, or clueless).

To me, not being able to wrestle is that you literally can't perform moves correctly and are a danger to yourself and others inside a ring and you completely fail to make them appear believable. I'd suggest people with lack of practical training are in a weaker position to make an objective evaluation on that, not that they're completely incapable entirely without it.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Anybody who thinks Roman Reigns isn't beating Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania is in denial. He's going to win, he's going to get booed, nobody will give a fuck, but it's going to happen.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



THANOS said:


> Listening to it now, losing all respect I had for him. Just ridiculous.
> 
> You should make that it's own thread, it needs more eyes.


No need, it'll just get merged into this thread.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



obby said:


> Reminds me of a certain Apex Predator that ended up being a second string guy his entire career.


Randy Orton still ended up being a poison that kept coming back to make the product shittier with random pushes. God that 2013 reign was pitiful.

And at least Orton is 10x the ring worker that Reigns is.


----------



## Hawkke

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DoubtGin said:


> Sam Roberts interviewed Roman Reigns 2 days before the Royal Rumble.
> 
> "Fans have to realize that as opinionated as they are and the way you want it, the company is the same way and they are gonna do what they wanna do...hopefully, at the end of the day, I'm the one getting rich."
> 
> http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/sam-roberts-wrestling-podcast/e/36776291?..........true


Not the best attitude to set forth. but at least this guy's got the stones to admit what Cena's been doing for 10 years in denial and hiding behind charities.


----------



## TheSundanceKid

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Does anyone else think the order of entrants in the RR did nothing to help Reigns? After Bryan went out the crowd was looking for someone to boo, and out comes Reigns.... It would have been nice to have Ambrose come out first and wash away some of the negativity.


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns should have said something like " Bryan deserved to win but I am happy for the opportunity and will give it everything I got to show I also deserved it" 

Reigns needs to take lessons from Cena and start kissing alot of ass. Yes we will see through it like we do with Cena but like Cena he might be able to win over alot of the kiddies.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns moveset makes John Cena's look like Bret Harts.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TheSundanceKid said:


> Does anyone else think the order of entrants in the RR did nothing to help Reigns? After Bryan went out the crowd was looking for someone to boo, and out comes Reigns.... It would have been nice to have Ambrose come out first and wash away some of the negativity.


It wasn't booking, it was Reigns. He was getting booed in a video package they showed before the RR even started. They wouldn't have been chanting "We want Rusev" at the end if people weren't against Roman winning to begin with.



Hawkke said:


> Not the best attitude to set forth. but at least this guy's got the stones to admit what Cena's been doing for 10 years in denial and hiding behind charities.


I wouldn't call it like that. What he's saying there is that he wants Cena's cushy spot. Of course he's going to say that things are how they are going to be, because he's getting a free pass to the top. Why would he want to let anyone know that there's anything they could do about it?


----------



## showtime28

Is it just me or are they trying to rub it in our faces that it's all a work now. Ever since Austin called out Vince and said in his day it was pro wrestling not sports entertainment, they seem even more determined to let us know it's a work. I don't care who wins the rumble but make me believe the guy who wins kicked the crap out of 29 other guys, or if he is a heel he cheated the good guys out of it. Reigns slept out half the match like a heel, then wanted a face pop. I'm not buying in on him beating the beast lesner. That said Bryan just had 6months off and lesner destroyed super Cena in that time so he doesn't make sense either. I like wade kellers double switch at mania with heyman ending up with reigns. 

Complete fantasy booking Rollins takes out Brock in a segment and cashes in the briefcase before fastlane but After reigns and lesner sign their wm contract. Turns out the contract never states title match just that reigns will face lesner. To compensate they bring back the world's champion belt but at the coronation serimony Bryan has claim to the belt having never lost the title officially. Triple threat Bryan goes over reigns or reigns goes over Bryan heyman as manager bringing back the shield with heyman at the helm and the shield as a heel faction into wm. And Bryan against the shield for one of the titles and build up someone for the other belt.


----------



## TheSundanceKid

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Randumo24 said:


> It wasn't booking, it was Reigns. He was getting booed in a video package they showed before the RR even started. They wouldn't have been chanting "We want Rusev" at the end if people weren't against Roman winning to begin with.


I see, I didn't watch the video package. I do wonder, if D Bryan had won last year like he should have done, would it have been as negative this year? As it is we've had 3 years in a row where the winner has been booed, not good!


----------



## Rick_James

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I didn't watch the Rumble this year, but Reigns was getting tons of cheers last year. I think the guy is fine, just that the Daniel-Bryan-Infatuated fans are upset that he won't be main eventing Wrestlemania.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Rick_James said:


> I didn't watch the Rumble this year, but Reigns was getting tons of cheers last year. I think the guy is fine, just that the Daniel-Bryan-Infatuated fans are upset that he won't be main eventing Wrestlemania.


*BRUH WHERE THE FUCK HAVE YOU BEEN?








*


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Easy. 

1. He looks legit and has the presence of a star. I know I know lol 'Da LOOK' but that's a serious thing. Made Goldberg cool. 

2. His intensity is great, makes normal moves look better. His punches alone look more painful than some people's finishers. And that includes some great wrestlers. 

3. His moveset is hands down the best IMO. The important parts anyways (Signatures and Finisher) and he does the best spear since Goldberg IMO

4. He entertains me. His matches are good to see. Especially the Shield ones. He made them the 4.5-5 star matches they were (well he contributed greatly to that)

5. I actually don't see many weak spots. Even his worse stuff (mic skills and stuff) is average or decent at worst. 

6. Seriously, entertaining me is all that matters and...he's pretty much the most entertaining. So I reiterate on that. 

That's why.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Oxitron said:


> Why would you trust someone because of what other people did?


I guess they realise all his family that were involved in the WWE have done well, no real big problems/bad history, why not give him a chance


----------



## The Cool Guy

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

U mad or something bro?


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



bmtrocks said:


> No one in his family has been a top guy outside of the Rock. All of them have been undercard guys for the most part. Rock's charisma came from his black father as well in terms of how he moves and acts in the ring is very similar to Rocky Johnson.
> 
> Rikishi had a cup of coffee in the big time for a bit but again, for the most part they were midcard and tag champs.
> 
> Edit: I forgot about Yoko. he counts too I guess, but Yoko was never necessarily a huge star more-so than being a huge monster heel for the faces to beat.


Well I never said they were all top guys, but considering how deep his family's roots are in WWE and how positive the relationship has been I don't see why they wouldn't give him that push/chance and see how he does


----------



## ABigLegend

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I like Reigns, it's just too soon.

I just don't understand what the rush is with Reigns. The likes of Cena, Orton and Bryan aren't going anywhere.

Reigns has only had ONE singles PPV match and he's main eventing Wrestlemania. It's too soon.

Reigns needs time to develop his own character more. One week he's a silent badass, the next he's telling fairytale storys. I'm genuinely not sure what his character is.

WWE should have had Lesnar/Bryan at Wrestlemania 31, built up Reigns all year then pull the trigger on him in 2016 when he'd be ready.

I'd have preferred WWE to build Reigns up Goldberg style this year. Make him dominate the midcard completely as a silent badass, winning every match. Then by next year's Royal Rumble, he'd have been hot as hell with momentum, probably with the fans behind him.

It's simply poor booking this year.


----------



## Green Light

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I'm not a fan of Reigns and I don't see much talent in the guy, but sometimes it's hard to articulate exactly why we are drawn to certain individuals. I mean how many times do you hear people say 'he just has it' or 'he has the X factor'? How exactly do you define 'it'? You can't, even something like charisma is hard to define and people don't always agree on who is or is not charismatic.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I have nothing against Roman Reigns fans, but I can't understand why some males like him either. Like I know why females do, but I don't know why males do. I just don't understand. :draper2


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

They like DA LOOK


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



NastyYaffa said:


> I have nothing against Roman Reigns fans, but I can't understand why some males like him either. Like I know why females do, but I don't know why males do. I just don't understand. :draper2


Because some men are secure enough to not let his good looks get in the way of thinking that he is a cool character. I mean, would you rather see 10 more years of this being shoveled down your throat as the main guy:











Or would you rather give someone new a chance that has a darker image, more of an attitude and looks like this:



















It's a cool character that still has room to improve. Hell, everyone even loved him in The Shield, but ever since word got out that WWE planned to give him the push to the top, people instantly turned against him on a dime. As they are so prone to do.

As for me? I am just happy to finally be seeing some real change from a decade of Super Fruity Pebbles and am going to give Reigns a chance to run with the ball. If he fails, then so be it. At least they made a fucking move with someone else. And I sure as shit like his character better than John Cena.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Not exactly a mark for the guy but I'll answer anyway



Domingo123 said:


> 1. His wrestling skills are far below average.


Are they? I haven't seen him botching anything



Domingo123 said:


> 2. His moveset is poor.


Poor in what way? You don't like the moves or you think they're too few? If it's the latter - everybody in the WWE is limited to a few moves regardless of how many they can pull off



Domingo123 said:


> 3. He cannot cut a good promo, his promos are very poor.


A lot of his recent promos made me cringe but that's really on the writers (that ding dong brain nonsense is still making me roll my eyes). His delivery, while a little wobbly at times, has been improving and is at a decent level atm



Domingo123 said:


> Why some of you like Roman Reigns? Tell me atleast one good reason why he is pushed so much and what is so special about him to you? Is it because of "Da LOOOK"?


I kinda like the guy because he's new, because I enjoy his power moves and because I can buy him as a badass and a threat

That said, he wouldn't have been my pick for WM but I can deal with it without becoming a 6 year old who didn't get the toy they wanted


----------



## Peter Venkman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



The_Great_One21 said:


> And this just proves you're nothing but a Reigns hater. You know fine well the spear is his finisher but just ignoring that so you can complain.


This just proves that I'm a Reigns hater? I'm not a Reigns hater! I only hate three people (not counting ancient, ultra-powerful entities from other dimensions summoned to New York City to destroy the world): that dickless, city hall pen-pusher Walter Peck for shutting down the Containment Unit; the moronic mayor's assistant, Jack Hardemeyer, who had me and my boys committed to a psychiatric hospital when all we were trying to do was save the universe; and that stiff violinist who knocked up Dana and then split it, leaving her to raise lil' Oscar all by her lonesome. That said, I hate the Superman punch. It's a fucking awful move and he should drop it from his move set as soon as possible because it's a dreadful move.


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Fandanceboy said:


> Poor in what way? You don't like the moves or you think they're too few? If it's the latter - everybody in the WWE is limited to a few moves regardless of how many they can pull off


Absolutely. For instance, has anyone noticed Brock's move set lately? We all know what he can do, but what *does he do?* Knees, a barrage of suplexes, kimura lock and the F-5. That's it. Not exactly putting on a clinic, just being a beast. Reigns can do the same sort of thing.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

If he wasn't shoved up my ass, through my throat and up the moon I might like him.

This push is disgustingly quick. He needs 2 years before his should have happened.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



ironyman said:


> Because some men are secure enough to not let his good looks get in the way of thinking that he is a cool character. I mean, would you rather see 10 more years of this being shoveled down your throat as the main guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or would you rather give someone new a chance that has a darker image, more of an attitude and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cool character that still has room to improve. Hell, everyone even loved him in The Shield, but ever since word got out that WWE planned to give him the push to the top, people instantly turned against him on a dime. As they are so prone to do.
> 
> As for me? I am just happy to finally be seeing some real change from a decade of Super Fruity Pebbles and am going to give Reigns a chance to run with the ball. If he fails, then so be it. At least they made a fucking move with someone else. And I sure as shit like his character better than John Cena.


I would choose Cena over Reigns any day. Wrestling & mic skills over looks.


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Alden Heathcliffe said:


> If he wasn't shoved up my ass, through my throat and up the moon I might like him.
> 
> This push is disgustingly quick. He needs 2 years before his should have happened.


He needs more work for sure. Nobody can dispute that, but I am willing to give him a chance to gradually come into his own. Beats two more years of John Cena, I know that much. Now THAT is what is being shoveled down your throat. This guy's push is just starting.

At any rate, if the WWE would not force him to spew Jack and the Beanstalk and other such character ruining nonsense, then it would be a good start. Just give him a Stone Cold sort of attitude (but a bit more stoic) and let him run with that. People would eventually eat it up, but the cornball shit is going to end him fast.


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



NastyYaffa said:


> I would choose Cena over Reigns any day. Wrestling & mic skills over looks.


Cena and wrestling skills? :laugh: But yeah, he is better on the mic for sure. It's just too bad that his character is dreadful and more stale than 10 year old bread. But hey, to each their own.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Peter Venkman said:


> This just proves that I'm a Reigns hater? I'm not a Reigns hater! I only hate three people (not counting ancient, ultra-powerful entities from other dimensions summoned to New York City to destroy the world): that dickless, city hall pen-pusher Walter Peck for shutting down the Containment Unit; the moronic mayor's assistant, Jack Hardemeyer, who had me and my boys committed to a psychiatric hospital when all we were trying to do was save the universe; and that stiff violinist who knocked up Dana and then split it, leaving her to raise lil' Oscar all by her lonesome. That said, I hate the Superman punch. It's a fucking awful move and he should drop it from his move set as soon as possible because it's a dreadful move.


It's not a dreadful move at all though. It's awful and every time he used it when he's been in a non smark city the crowd have cheered like fuck for it


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

One of the most annoying things about being a fan of Reigns is people constantly questioning why I do. Not everyone but a lot of people look down on Reigns fans as if they have horrible taste or no right to like him. I like a bunch of talent on the roster, especially the sheild guys because they're why I started watching full time again. Also among my favorites are Randy, Bryan, Ziggler and Wyatt. All these guys are different, I like what I like. A opinion is a opinion. I like the whole silent badass role for Reigns, I like that he's a big athletic guy. I like his energy during matches. His presence demands attention. His heel work for me was my favorite, all his shit talking and mannerisms were great I think there's a place for him on the show, as it helps create nice variation among superstars.

No I don't think Reigns should be main eventing Wrestlemania at this point in his career. I can be a fan in proudly admit that. I feel they did a terrible job building him up for this moment and they have put a ton of pressure on him going forward. I'm gonna support him through it because I'm genuinely interested in how it all turns out for him. I enjoyed monday segments, that's a start. Hope it continues well.hope he rises to the occasion.

ETA:// Also down play his looks or not but his image definetly pulls people in. Everyone that ive been around that has seen him has to comment on his look, whether its that he looks like a badass or just plain beautiful.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



ironyman said:


> Cena and wrestling skills? :laugh: But yeah, he is better on the mic for sure. It's just too bad that his character is dreadful and more stale than 10 year old bread. But hey, to each their own.


Cena is way better in the ring too. The whole "Cena can't wrestle" is a myth that Attitude Era fans created, really. Cena is a good wrestler.


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Ravensflock88 said:


> One of the most annoying things about being a fan of Reigns is people constantly questioning why I do. Not everyone but a lot of people look down on Reigns fans as if they have horrible taste or no right to like him. I like a bunch of talent on the roster, especially the sheild guys because they're why I started watching full time again. Also among my favorites are Randy, Bryan, Ziggler and Wyatt. All these guys are different, I like what I like. A opinion is a opinion. I like the whole silent badass role for Reigns, I like that he's a big athletic guy. I like his energy during matches. His presence demands attention. His heel work for me was my favorite, all his shit talking and mannerisms were great. I think there's a place for him on the show, as it helps create nice variation Among superstars.
> 
> No I don't think Reigns should be main eventing Wrestlemania at this point in his career. I can be a fan in proudly admit that. I feel they did a terrible job building him up for this moment and they have put a ton of pressure on him going forward I'm gonna support him through it because I'm genuinely interested in how it all turns out for him. I enjoyed monday segments, that's a start. Hope it continues well.hope he rises to the occasion.


Great post.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Ravensflock88 said:


> One of the most annoying things about being a fan of Reigns is people constantly questioning why I do. Not everyone but a lot of people look down on Reigns fans as if they have horrible taste or no right to like him. I like a bunch of talent on the roster, especially the sheild guys because they're why I started watching full time again. Also among my favorites are Randy, Bryan, Ziggler and Wyatt. All these guys are different, I like what I like. A opinion is a opinion. I like the whole silent badass role for Reigns, I like that he's a big athletic guy. I like his energy during matches. His presence demands attention. His heel work for me was my favorite, all his shit talking and mannerisms were great. I think there's a place for him on the show, as it helps create nice variation Among superstars.
> 
> No I don't think Reigns should be main eventing Wrestlemania at this point in his career. I can be a fan in proudly admit that. I feel they did a terrible job building him up for this moment and they have put a ton of pressure on him going forward I'm gonna support him through it because I'm genuinely interested in how it all turns out for him. I enjoyed monday segments, that's a start. Hope it continues well.hope he rises to the occasion.


:denzel


----------



## ironyman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



NastyYaffa said:


> Cena is way better in the ring too. The whole "Cena can't wrestle" is a myth that Attitude Era fans created, really. Cena is a good wrestler.


He has also had a lot more time to work on his craft. I am not going to hate a guy before he is even fully developed. But you like who you like, I guess. That's cool.


----------



## Peter Venkman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



The_Great_One21 said:


> It's not a dreadful move at all though. It's awful and every time he used it when he's been in a non smark city the crowd have cheered like fuck for it


Regardless, it's still just a punch to the face. I guess it's just personal preference. I don't dislike Reigns, I just think that a punch to the face is the shittest possible way to end a match - which is why they've given a similar move to the heel Big Show: because it's a really anticlimactic and a very deliberately disappointing way for a match to end. Give it a few months and people will be booing it. A top face needs a better move than that, something to get the crowds all excited and jacked up! How about some variation on the Samoan Driver to set up the Spear finisher? That would be better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

First, no one needs to justify why they like a particular wrestler. They can if they chose to do so, but it all comes down to what you look for in pro wrestling. My question to some of you is "Who in the blue hell is *Roman Regins* and how many threads are made about him a day?"


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Peter Venkman said:


> Regardless, it's still just a punch to the face. I guess it's just personal preference. I don't dislike Reigns, I just think that a punch to the face is the shittest possible way to end a match - which is why they've given a similar move to the heel Big Show: because it's a really anticlimactic and a very deliberately disappointing way for a match to end. Give it a few months and people will be booing it. A top face needs a better move than that, something to get the crowds all excited and jacked up! How about some variation on the Samoan Driver to set up the Spear finisher? That would be better.


Yeah and the peoples elbow is just an elbow to the chest and the sweet chin music is just a kick to the face. It's wrestling. And it isnt even his finisher. It's his set up for his finisher. It signals whats about to happen, and gets the fans going. Least the non smark ones who just want to shit on everything he does because they dont like that he's Vince's favourite.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

He has potential and great pop moves. His superman punch is great and he executes it with great athleticism. He has a good spear, but I do believe he needs more power moves if he is going to be labeled as a powerhouse. His wrestling and mic skills, while they are green as goose shit, they can improve with time as he is young. While I disagree with his current push, I'm not opposed to him being a top guy in the next couple of years.


----------



## Erik.

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns was getting cheered because everyone wanted anyone BUT Batista. 

It was why everyone was also cheering Rusev.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> First, no one needs to justify why they like a particular wrestler. They can if they chose to do so, but it all comes down to what you look for in pro wrestling. My question to somenof you is "Who in the blue hell is *Roman Regins* and how many threads are made about him a day?"


I remember being upset when the official Roman Reigns thread closed, but the board at times seems like a forum dedicated to Roman Reigns. At times, it's amusing but then it's just too much. At least people are talking typing. 

I agree with @NastyYaffa that John Cena is a good wrestler and can cut a good promo. He's not a favorite of mine anymore, but he's good at what he does. Especially when he tries. He's just beyond stale and now I'm indifferent to him.

@Ravensflock88 :clap


----------



## Peter Venkman

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Yeah and the peoples elbow is just an elbow to the chest and the sweet chin music is just a kick to the face. It's wrestling. And it isnt even his finisher. It's his set up for his finisher. It signals whats about to happen, and gets the fans going. Least the non smark ones who just want to shit on everything he does because they dont like that he's Vince's favourite.


Don't make me cross the streams on you, boy.

I've said before, I don't hate Roman Reigns and I'm not shitting on him. You're being an oversensitive lil' bitch. The fact is, I don't like the Superman Punch. I think it's lazy. It isn't a good finisher (or 'signature move' ... whatever). I don't like the People's Elbow, either. I think it's ridiculous. Sweet Chin Music I could just about handle, because at times it looked pretty solid.


----------



## nath000

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Peter Venkman said:


> Don't make me cross the streams on you, boy.
> 
> I've said before, I don't hate Roman Reigns and I'm not shitting on him. You're being an oversensitive lil' bitch. The fact is, I don't like the Superman Punch. I think it's lazy. It isn't a good finisher (or 'signature move' ... whatever). I don't like the People's Elbow, either. I think it's ridiculous. Sweet Chin Music I could just about handle, because at times it looked pretty solid.


People's opinions are a funny thing.

I for one love those one hit KO type moves.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Gillbergs Sparkler said:


> I have no doubt men like Heyman and so on are incredibly talented at forming opinion's on a wrestler's numerous abilities such as ring psychology, ability to pace a match correctly and involve the crowd, what gimmicks fit them well and so on, but then that's not the same again as "not able to wrestle" and the actual technical aspects, is it? I'd also argue men like that, who are routinely around, you know, actual wrestlers and former wrestlers with people they trust are in a position few people on a wrestling forum are, where they lack in-ring experience they have contacts with people that have it, bit different no?


What do you think Heyman used to do back in the day when he started making ECW an incredible show? Do you think he went to Japan and watched EVERY SHOW in person so he could contract great talent from there? And Mexico too? No. He watched it on television, critiqued the matches and understood professional wrestling. Just because we don't know wrestlers in real life doesn't mean we can't know shit about it.

Granted, yes, people in the business on average will know better. But can you honestly say that some of the best wrestling posters on this site know less than, say, a rookie that has been in NXT for a year or two, who hasn't watched much wrestling and was signed because they were athletic and played Gridiron or something?

You can't. You can't assume we know nothing and you can't even assume we don't know enough.

And I didn't say for one second that it prevents people having opinions on matches (or that they should shut up because they've never wrestled, or that they're stupid, or clueless).



> To me, not being able to wrestle is that you literally can't perform moves correctly and are a danger to yourself and others inside a ring and you completely fail to make them appear believable. I'd suggest people with lack of practical training are in a weaker position to make an objective evaluation on that, not that they're completely incapable entirely without it.


Just because the ability to wrestle is objective doesn't mean that you can't have different levels of wrestling ability between bad and good.

(these are about in-ring ability, not overall professional wrestler qualities)
A great wrestler is Daniel Bryan, who can perform hundreds upon hundreds if not thousands of wrestling manoeuvres correctly and safely.

A good wrestler is Dean Ambrose, who can perform a large number - but not excessive number - of wrestling manoeuvres correctly and safely.

A decent wrestler is John Cena*, who can perform a good number of wrestling manoeuvres correctly and safely, but can't go out of his relatively small 'comfort zone' to do new things.

No one on the main roster _can't_ wrestle. Everyone has sufficient training to be at least "decent" because they can actually perform their finishers, signatures, and cookie-cutter things like punches and they can do it correctly and safely.

I'm not arguing X can't wrestle but Y can and I'm *certainly* not arguing "I don't like X (or his moveset) therefore he can't wrestle". I'm just telling you that it's objective.

* arguments can be made Cena is not a decent wrestler because he does semi-regularly go out of his comfort zone to try to impress and it's often dangerous - see his hurricanranas, diving moves, among others


----------



## 260825

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*I'm not a fan of creating threads so I'll just post this here;

http://www.wwe.com/inside/anoai-family-photos

>anoai-family-photos
>anoai-family
>anoai

I just got this newly on my FB from the Reigns WWE fanpage;
Yet contains, The Rock & his Family in the pictures who are apart of his mothers Maivia family (there is no bloodline connection), this whole Family tosh that WWE keeps bringing up to gain support for Reigns needs to stop; I wouldn't care so much if they didn't drag The Rock's good name through this cheap dirt & have a stench of ungenuine.

Where was this newly founded, close bond of Family with this guy?










I guess Reigns' brother didn't have quite the look & backing of the company to be paraded as The Rock's "cousin" or maybe they just pick & choose how strong (or lack of) the connection is when it's convenient.*


----------



## own1997

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I've always gravitated to the bad-ass characters. Loved Austin, loved Goldberg and love Brock. Coming off (hopefully) the end of a 10 year run with Cena, a guy who is the antithesis of that, I'm more than certainly a Reigns fans. While he has plenty of work to do to improve as a talent, most of us see the potential.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I used to be a Reigns fan too, but I wish this push hadn't been rocketed like this.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Oxitron said:


> What do you think Heyman used to do back in the day when he started making ECW an incredible show? Do you think he went to Japan and watched EVERY SHOW in person so he could contract great talent from there? And Mexico too? No. He watched it on television, critiqued the matches and understood professional wrestling. Just because we don't know wrestlers in real life doesn't mean we can't know shit about it.
> 
> Granted, yes, people in the business on average will know better. But can you honestly say that some of the best wrestling posters on this site know less than, say, a rookie that has been in NXT for a year or two, who hasn't watched much wrestling and was signed because they were athletic and played Gridiron or something?
> 
> You can't. You can't assume we know nothing and you can't even assume we don't know enough.
> 
> And I didn't say for one second that it prevents people having opinions on matches (or that they should shut up because they've never wrestled, or that they're stupid, or clueless).
> 
> 
> 
> Just because the ability to wrestle is objective doesn't mean that you can't have different levels of wrestling ability between bad and good.
> 
> (these are about in-ring ability, not overall professional wrestler qualities)
> A great wrestler is Daniel Bryan, who can perform hundreds upon hundreds if not thousands of wrestling manoeuvres correctly and safely.
> 
> A good wrestler is Dean Ambrose, who can perform a large number - but not excessive number - of wrestling manoeuvres correctly and safely.
> 
> A decent wrestler is John Cena*, who can perform a good number of wrestling manoeuvres correctly and safely, but can't go out of his relatively small 'comfort zone' to do new things.
> 
> No one on the main roster _can't_ wrestle. Everyone has sufficient training to be at least "decent" because they can actually perform their finishers, signatures, and cookie-cutter things like punches and they can do it correctly and safely.
> 
> I'm not arguing X can't wrestle but Y can and I'm *certainly* not arguing "I don't like X (or his moveset) therefore he can't wrestle". I'm just telling you that it's objective.
> 
> * arguments can be made Cena is not a decent wrestler because he does semi-regularly go out of his comfort zone to try to impress and it's often dangerous - see his hurricanranas, diving moves, among others


Well firstly, I didn't say people can't be knowledgeable without practical wrestling training, I apologise if I phrased it in a way that made it appear as though I was suggesting it was an impossibility, but I certainly stand by the notion that a large number of people on an internet forum are not in a position to make an objective conclusion on a wrestler's ability to "wrestle".

Now, that isn't meant in an offensive manner, purely that by and large most people when it comes to judging wrestlers and a product do so from a standpoint of their personal preferences and what they personally enjoy, that is subjective. They are not predominately doing it objectively, and there is nothing wrong with that, you pick who you like and don't like primarily based on what brand of wrestling you personally enjoy, we all like different things.

I am sure there are some here who are capable, but you said itself, the "best posters", they're a minority because they are the best and they stand out, like I said I never said everybody, I said most.

Now the reason I say it is subjective is because the OP provided a list of things upon the assumption that they're fact. Most of them are conclusions people on forums come to subjectively based on their personal preferences, I don't think when he said "he can't wrestle" he was speaking from an objective standpoint, but rather how he subjectively views it through his own personal tastes. We also need to factor in when people use that terminology they're judging through entirely different criteria as to what does and doesn't pertain to being "able to wrestle".

This is why I say it isn't, normally, objective, because they're using their own criteria to form these conclusions.

So when I said "because we all have different opinions" what I meant was the list of "facts" he presented are by and large not reached objectively with any measurable criteria, ergo they're personal opinions, if I say we all have different ones it means we don't all agree on what he is presenting as objective facts, because they aren't, or how he reached them, therefore if we take those assumptions out of the equation it's fairly obvious why I and others may like him, because we don't agree they are "facts".


----------



## icurmum

You complain about reign's move set yet mark out for Daniel Bryan's dumbed down move set...........
Bryan's current move set is worse than cena's. Guy in corner turn buckle run drop kick 10 times. Guy on knees yes yes chest kick 100 times followed by a kick to the head...... Bryan used to be fun to watch but after the hobo look, yes chant and dumbed down move sets he's been boring, unless working with big strong guys for gymnast moves.

I enjoy reigns, he has some strong athletic moves but also some slow awkward looking moves but he is a fairly fun character. And it's not like he's coming back from the dead like Bryan and ziggler during matches


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Peter Venkman said:


> Regardless, it's still just a punch to the face. I guess it's just personal preference. I don't dislike Reigns, I just think that a punch to the face is the shittest possible way to end a match - which is why they've given a similar move to the heel Big Show: because it's a really anticlimactic and a very deliberately disappointing way for a match to end. Give it a few months and people will be booing it. A top face needs a better move than that, something to get the crowds all excited and jacked up! How about some variation on the Samoan Driver to set up the Spear finisher? That would be better.


But then, he doesn't use the Superman Punch to pin people with generally, he uses it to make them groggy for his Spear, similar to the People's Elbow being a set up for the Rock Bottom, I agree it'd be nice if he and everyone for that matter had different set ups for their finishers and didn't follow a formula but that's what WWE likes.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

The reasons I criticize Roman Reigns is the same reason I criticize CM Punk, they are both alike, overrated in the ring, bad on the mic, force pushed early, fans are smarks and quite frankly, boring.

Whereas Seth Rollins and Daniel Bryan appeal to Mainstream audiences, can wrestle, have mic skill, are fun to watch, fans are casuals, have great storylines, brought success to WWE.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Because he's a big yet agile guy who carries himself alot more differently than nearly 99% of the current roster. Like he doesn't give a damn. He has that cool factor which is missing from today's WWE and portrays the silent badass quite well(when they allow him to). It's refreshing.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



RLStern said:


> The reasons I criticize Roman Reigns is the same reason I criticize *CM Punk*, they are both alike, overrated in the ring, bad on the mic, force pushed early, fans are smarks and quite frankly, boring.
> 
> Whereas Seth Rollins and Daniel Bryan appeal to Mainstream audiences, can wrestle, have mic skill, are fun to watch, fans are casuals, have great storylines, brought success to WWE.


:lmao :lmao :ti :ti


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Not really a mark for him but I get the appeal. He's tough, he doesn't take any shit, his finishing moves are cool and he's believable in a way that pipsqueaks like Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler aren't.

By the way, saying "da look" isn't big and it isn't clever. It just makes you sound jealous that he's better looking than you or your guy.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Krispenwah said:


> :lmao :lmao :ti :ti


Apparently you don't like when CM Punk is criticized for his like of talent, just like when Roman Reigns fans don't like it being pointed out that Reigns is green, lacks talent and isn't ready yet. 

CM Punk and Roman Reign marks are alike:


----------



## PepeSilvia

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This big show match is pretty good


----------



## PepeSilvia

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Wwe rushed this dude if they were patient he'd be big time


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



RLStern said:


> Apparently you don't like when CM Punk is criticized for his like of talent, just like when Roman Reigns fans don't like it being pointed out that Reigns is green, lacks talent and isn't ready yet.
> 
> CM Punk and Roman Reign marks are alike:


:lol
Cm Punk, arguably the greatest mic worker of the last decade, one of the greatest in ring workers and probably the most popular and biggest mainstream personality of this generation.

Come on man, I like Reigns but the difference between Cm Punk and Roman Reigns is like from heaven to earth, try to be a little less obvious with your unbiased hate on Cm Punk, no one is going to take you serious. :lol


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Krispenwah said:


> :lol
> Cm Punk, arguably the greatest mic worker of the last decade,


:rock4 :hunter :bryanlol



Krispenwah said:


> one of the greatest in ring workers


No he wasn't, very generic moveset, anaconda vice doesn't look lethal, flying elbow is done better by others, his kicks sucked.








Krispenwah said:


> and probably the most popular and biggest mainstream personality of this generation.l


:ha CM Punk is the lowest drawing champion since 1997.

Daniel Bryan is the most popular and biggest mainstream personality of this generation.


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



The_Great_One21 said:


> He was over as hell and shifting loads of merch a few months ago. He could have been fantastic. Mania M.E after ONE singles PPV match though has ruined him to the smarks unfortunately who'll give him shit forever now.


Smarks would've shit on him either way. They don't like WWE/Vince made guys.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



RLStern said:


> :rock4 :hunter :bryanlol
> 
> 
> 
> No he wasn't, very generic moveset, anaconda vice doesn't look lethal, flying elbow is done better by others, his kicks sucked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ha CM Punk is the lowest drawing champion since 1997.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the most popular and biggest mainstream personality of this generation.



You're so fucking predictable. :lmao

He's the greatest mic worker of the last decade and one of the greatest mic workers of all time, it isn't even debatable.

Cm Punk generic moveset? :lmao
Guy has the best combination of technical/submission wrestling martial arts and high flying.





Also he is one of the best sellers, in-ring story tellers and his in ring psychology is top notch. He's one of the few wrestlers in history that got two five star matches. His elbow drop was good until he got injured, his anaconda vice doesnt look lethal? Neither looks any other move in WWE, this wrestling you retard, not UFC. :lol


Lowest drawing champion? His haters still going with this? :ti
Punk had a great viewership gaining averege, much better than Daniel Bryan during 2011, 2012 and 2013, raw drew shit during his title reign because Cena was the top guy, not him. Punk also outsold Cena in merch during his peak. (something Bryan never did). unk2

Daniel Bryan isn't even that popular outside WWE, even when his chants take place in some sports, him personally, doesn't even get 30% of mainstream coverage that Cm Punk gets right now.

Can hate him whatever you want, but is a fact Cm Punk was the greatest wrestler of this generation, don't lose your time responding, i'm too busy to respond your predictable, illogical and ridiculous posts.


----------



## JAROTO

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Socko316 said:


> Wwe rushed this dude if they were patient he'd be big time


The fans should be patient too. They are already planning to boo the match before it starts. Give it a chance at least.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Krispenwah said:


> He's the greatest mic worker of the last decade and one of the greatest mic workers of all time, it isn't even debatable.


Yes it is debatable, he was boring and failed to draw, Rock destroyed him on the mic everytime they went face to face.



Krispenwah said:


> Also he is one of the best sellers, in-ring story tellers and his in ring psychology is top notch. He's one of the few wrestlers in history that got two five star matches.


MITB 2011 isn't a 5 star match, nor is his match against Undertaker at WM29(I was there)



Krispenwah said:


> His elbow drop was good until he got injured, his anaconda vice doesnt look lethal? Neither looks any other move in WWE, this wrestling you retard, not UFC. :lol


? Koji Clutch, Yes Lock, all look lethal.




Krispenwah said:


> Lowest drawing champion? His haters still going with this? :ti
> Punk had a great viewership gaining averege, much better than Daniel Bryan during 2011, 2012 and 2013, raw drew shit during his title reign because Cena was the top guy, not him.


Incorrect, CM Punk drew a 2.2 rating as Champion. Lowest drawing champion since 1997 :fact



Krispenwah said:


> Punk also outsold Cena in merch during his peak. (something Bryan never did). unk2


Jeff Hardy outsold John Cena as well, and Daniel Bryan is still more over than him.

Punk didn't draw the most bought and highest drawing Wrestlemania, Daniel Bryan did.



Krispenwah said:


> Daniel Bryan isn't even that popular outside WWE, even when his chants take place in some sports, him personally, doesn't even get 30% of mainstream coverage that Cm Punk gets right now.


Yes he does, CM Punk joined the UFC, anyone joining UFC will be covered, doesn't mean that person is In Demand.

Daniel Bryan gets coverage because he's in demand and is covered by Mainstream, not no name media.



Krispenwah said:


> Can hate him whatever you want, but is a fact Cm Punk was the greatest wrestler of this generation,


No he wasn't, the product didn't change until The Shield and Daniel Bryan were having all those great matches on Raw where Raw became known for great 6 man tag matches.

Then The Authority and etc, Daniel Bryan changed the product and drew huge, Daniel Bryan is the greatest wrestler of this generation.

Whereas CM Punk attempted to stop this generation when he buried Ryback, Axel, and The Shield(TLC 2013)



Krispenwah said:


> don't lose your time responding, i'm too busy to respond your predictable, illogical and ridiculous posts.


Trying to avoid me because I provided :fact


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

When this thread become a CM GOAT Punk discussion?


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I thought he would get booed in Connecticut but it wasn't that bad. I think the time off Monday helped things cool down.


----------



## RebelArch86

*So we all saw Reigns got booed tonight right? And the Rumble reaction was still present?*

I'm just checking bc, I've had every delusional mark assault my intelligence with their bull shit ignorant excuses that this wouldn't happen and The Philly crowd and world wide trend was just meaningless smarks.

But Reigns' awful reactions continues and it's oddly quiet on this board.

I also heard Daniel Bryan chants during other matches.

So please crawl out of your holes and lie to me about what color the sky is in your worlds.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: So we all saw Reigns got booed tonight right? And the Rumble reaction was still present?*

I'm not a Reigns fan, and I thought he would get some boos here and there. But even I didn't think it would be THIS bad, and so quickly, too. And it's not even just Philly, now. Way worse than I was anticipating.


----------



## ImitationGame

*Re: So we all saw Reigns got booed tonight right? And the Rumble reaction was still present?*

Anyone with a brain expected this months ago.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Zayniac said:


> I thought he would get booed in Connecticut but it wasn't that bad. I think the time off Monday helped things cool down.


Maybe there's something wrong with your TV. The boo's were very loud. There's even someone on this forum who attended live and confirmed that he was getting massive boo's.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm really curious as to how they're going to handle the Main Event. It doesn't make any sense in kayfabe to take his title shot away.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns definitely got booed/jeered hard. Lets not pretend he isn't getting shit on outside of Philly.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## TheRockfan7

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Watching that SmackDown segment with HHH....

Reigns really does have the personality of a rock. Not The Rock, A ROCK.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



#Mark said:


> I'm really curious as to how they're going to handle the Main Event. It doesn't make any sense in kayfabe to take his title shot away.


There is. The Rock's interference. Question is, _would_ they do it?

If not, they can uphold Roman's win but have him defend it at Fast Lane.

If not, they can strip him of the win and have him have to re-earn it the same way as if he defended it.

In the end, the "controversy" is the idea that Roman would not have won the Rumble without outside and illegal interference by The Rock.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Watching that SmackDown segment with HHH....
> 
> Reigns really does have the personality of a rock. Not The Rock, A ROCK.


Watching the segment, yeah. Very monotone and dull. Better if he just doesn't talk because when he does it is not resonating.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



LPPrince said:


> Watching the segment, yeah. Very monotone and dull. Better if he just doesn't talk because when he does it is not resonating.


First they have him all up-beat and making jokes and it comes off as corny and cringe worthy. 

Now they have him acting serious and it's dull and boring. 

Reigns just can't talk anyway he tries it.


----------



## jay321_01

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Reigns got boo'd hard by a non-smarky crowd on smackdown. Even got boo'd when he's setting up for the spear. :^)


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TheRockfan7 said:


> First they have him all up-beat and making jokes and it comes off as corny and cringe worthy.
> 
> Now they have him acting serious and it's dull and boring.
> 
> Reigns just can't talk anyway he tries it.


He's trying to be Cena or The Rock on the mic when he's closer to Orton and Batista. Thing is, Orton and Batista figured out where they were somewhat passable on the mic and ran with it.

Right now, I think Roman's still trying to find his vocal footing. And this is not it, not if he's trying to be a face, anyway.

Hell, maybe not even as a heel. That shit was boring. Flat. Muted.

His promo had no life. Not in characterization, not in vocal expression;he just tried to be intimidating and it didn't work because he's trying to intimidate TRIPLE H.

There's no sense with whats going on right now.


----------



## checkcola

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So, why did Big Show jump out of the ring? LOL


----------



## CM punker

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Wow... slowly losing my respect for Reigns. at first he seemed like a decent guy in person, a guy taking care of his family and has a passion for the business to work hard. based on previous interviews he sounded like a workhorse imo, but now hes coming across as a spoiled brat. wow, shades of orton right here..


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That was Roman attempting something new(for him), doing it not very well, and Show having to oversell to make up for the terrible execution.

Thats not to say Roman can't do a hurricanrana or leg scissors if he wanted to, he just needs loads of practice.

Cena's shite at them too.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CM punker said:


> Wow... slowly losing my respect for Reigns. at first he seemed like a decent guy in person, a guy taking care of his family and has a passion for the business to work hard. based on previous interviews he sounded like a workhorse imo, but now hes coming across as a spoiled brat. wow, shades of orton right here..


You know what I would've respected? If he was affected emotionally by the fans' response to him at the Rumble and made a public promise that he'd win us over.

Like, if he felt broken. He wanted it to be his big moment, and it was spoiled. He felt bad, it sucked the life out of him, and he came out and promised the fans that somehow, someway, one day he'd find a way to win us over, and we'd all be a part of the "Roman Empire".

Instead we got "Oh well lolmoney"

So, yeeeeaaah


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

WWE doesn't give a shit about boos. They're trying to make the kids like Reigns with corny shit like reciting fairy tales in his promos and giving him an easily digestible "Roman Empire" gimmick.

They're giving Reigns an 80's face gimmick because children are their targeted primary audience in 2015, not teens/adults.


----------



## skarvika

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

God help Roman Reigns. Thank fuck I don't hate him anymore.


----------



## Jordo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I am glad he is getting the push he deserves


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I honestly struggle to see how anyone can find him entertaining or a good talent.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Jordo said:


> I am glad he is getting the push he deserves


Don't be silly now! :cudi


----------



## Stone Hot

LPPrince said:


> You know what I would've respected? If he was affected emotionally by the fans' response to him at the Rumble and made a public promise that he'd win us over.
> 
> Like, if he felt broken. He wanted it to be his big moment, and it was spoiled. He felt bad, it sucked the life out of him, and he came out and promised the fans that somehow, someway, one day he'd find a way to win us over, and we'd all be a part of the "Roman Empire".
> 
> Instead we got "Oh well lolmoney"
> 
> So, yeeeeaaah


That's comment about him getting rich or something like that happened before the rumble


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

He got a mixed reaction on smackdown people who are denying that are crazy. There were plenty of posters even mom reigns fans saying he got mixed. Now of course the smark cities and wm will boo him. But this Monday in Denver? Idk doesn't seem like a city that would be idk


----------



## PunkDrunk

Do you have to like every wrestler on the roster? 
Holy shit, in. 2015 the term smark should be retired. There's no such thing anymore, there's casuals and then there's marks with broadband.
Boo. Batista isn't around all year, taking spot of hard working talents who wrestled every week!! Boo!!!!
Daniel Bryan should win Rumble!! Out 10 months??? Who cares its Wrestlemania!! Yes! Yes! Yes!
Long term plan of Brock defeating the streak and giving the rub to the next generation 1 year later of literally beating everybody? An honest to God long term plan by WWE?
Who cares!!! Daniel Bryan v Lesnar is where it's at!!! Yes! yes!Yes!
The Rock only had catchphrases, only way to get a reaction from the crowd. One Diemensional on the mic.
Daniel Bryan has a a connection with the crowd that nobody has had since Steve Austin. yes! Yes! Yes! (Irony)
Dirt sheet report 1..
WWE are thinking of adding Sheamus v Bryan to the Mania card.
Boo!! Why are they trying to bury Bryan? He's not a HHH guy!! Fuck the company 
Dirt sheet report ( 2 days later )
The WWE have nixed plans for Bryan and are now going with Ziggler v Bryan and have engineered a twitter battle between the two ( this battle has been happening for at least 2 weeks before the Sheamus report, first report obv wrong but instead it's reported as a change of fucking plan)
Thank god WWE have saved Mania!! ( marks then use dirt sheet Sheamus lie as a stick to beat WWE with and proof of Bryans burial for next 4 months)
#highjackraw 
#cancelwwenetwork 
Both epic fails
Fuck this, I'm never watching again
1 week later..
Sorry baby, I was mad and emotions got the best of me. You know I could never leave you, let's give it another chance..


----------



## Zappers

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Everybody realizes that Roman Reigns will beat Lesnar at WM, then Seth Rollins will cash in and win the title the very same moment.

This was all planned BEFORE any booing at the RR.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> That's comment about him getting rich or something like that happened before the rumble


Yeah I know. I'm talking about post-Rumble though.

For now he still comes across as a total ass and he got booed for it hard.


----------



## Stone Hot

LPPrince said:


> Yeah I know. I'm talking about post-Rumble though.
> 
> For now he still comes across as a total ass and he got booed for it hard.


At the rumble yes not last night last night was ok to him. Idk how Denver will be


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



checkcola said:


> So, why did Big Show jump out of the ring? LOL


Oh my lord :maury


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns' Road to Mania is more crater filed than the road to Baghdad.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> At the rumble yes not last night last night was ok to him. Idk how Denver will be


75% boos and a very quiet crowd for his match are now "ok" for a guy who is supposed to be, on paper, this red hot superstar about to be crowned the new face of the company, Austin in January 1998 basically.

This whole run, given that's the goal, is a disaster.


----------



## ImitationGame

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> At the rumble yes not last night last night was ok to him. Idk how Denver will be


You're the most unintelligent person on this forum. By far.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ithil said:


> 75% boos and a very quiet crowd for his match are now "ok" for a guy who is supposed to be, on paper, this red hot superstar about to be crowned the new face of the company, Austin in January 1998 basically.
> 
> This whole run, given that's the goal, is a disaster.


Bryan Alvarez said that he got reports from the arena saying it was less than 50/50 in favor of Reigns.

He got booed when he came out, and when he held the mic, but they were pretty hot for him by the time he hit his moves and won. Not saying he's ready, but a lot of people are blowing it out of proportion.


----------



## TheHWPebble

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan Alvarez said that he got reports from the arena saying it was less than 50/50 in favor of Reigns.
> 
> He got booed when he came out, and when he held the mic, but they were pretty hot for him by the time he hit his moves and won. Not saying he's ready, but a lot of people are blowing it out of proportion.


He got overwhelmingly booed for his signature spots. You couldn't even hear his stupid oah thing he does bc the boos where already coming down and drowning everything out. Alvarez has it in his interest to help spin this for WWE as much as he can without looking totally ridiculously.

No one gets all boos or all cheers. Just bc a few people scream for him doesn't turn the reaction from negative to mixed. Not everyone cheers for Bryan but his reactions nothing but positive.


----------



## Korvin

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

Why do I still like Reigns? 

Because despite that he does lack in wrestling ability, does lack in talking on the mic. and does lack in other things, the WWE finally has someone who can be a legit bad ass. Someone who doesn't pander to the crowd, shake hands, kiss babies and all of that typical stuff that faces do. Someone who doesn't have to be such a coward if he were to be a singles heel. The WWE has plenty of guys who can wrestle a circles around Reigns and thats part of what makes Reigns stands out. Not every guy on the roster has to be able to do flips, leg kicks, technical submissions, etc.

I mean really, look at the Ultimate Warrior who was loved because of his gimmick. He sucked on the mic. and in the ring but people loved the presence and energy that he had. It caused them to ignore that he could only do a few moves and that most of the promos made no sense.

I still say that Reigns should have been in the spot that Rollins is in now because Rollins can get over with what he can do in the ring and Reigns can get boo'd by just being a monster while at the same time getting the reaction from people who seem to love to hate on the guy. Like on this forum. They can easily turn him heel and it be successful at this point. He would have Triple H or someone by his side to help hide is weaknesses.

They totally didn't help Reigns when they have allowed the guy to talk and have several matches against bad opponents, like Big Show. They allowed Reigns to be exposed. Every wrestler on the roster has weaknesses but if you try to hide those weaknesses then it could work. What they have done with Reigns obviously hasn't worked and it could have been handled better.

I don't get this "Roman Reigns fans don't care about the actual wrestling product" or "The only people who cheers for the guy now are women or feminine males". Why can't any guy still like the guy? Thats like the wrestling fans who talk on the internet getting labeled to only liking certain guys like Punk, Bryan, Ziggler, etc. In reality though we are all different people with different opinions.

I haven't given up on the guy. People want to hate on him and tune in to RAW or Smackdown just to hear him get boo'd. What helps the product is hoping that whatever announcement that Triple H makes on Monday makes the situation better for everyone. For all wrestling fans.


----------



## Stone Hot

TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan Alvarez said that he got reports from the arena saying it was less than 50/50 in favor of Reigns.
> 
> He got booed when he came out, and when he held the mic, but they were pretty hot for him by the time he hit his moves and won. Not saying he's ready, but a lot of people are blowing it out of proportion.


Way out of proportion. I really doubt reigns will get booed again the way he did in Philly maybe wm


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Redzero said:


> When this thread become a CM GOAT Punk discussion?


Same reason NBA discussion forums are all about Lebron James.


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TheHWPebble said:


> No one gets all boos or all cheers.


Brave thing to say when you have guys like Ambrose, Bryan and Ziggler get all cheers and no jeers.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Korvin said:


> I mean really, look at the Ultimate Warrior who was loved because of his gimmick. He sucked on the mic. and in the ring but people loved the presence and energy that he had. It caused them to ignore that he could only do a few moves and that most of the promos made no sense.



Holy shit. 

This is probably the worst post I've ever read on here. You obviously weren't alive when Warrior was doing his thing.

Here is the difference.

Listen to the pop when this guy pins Hogan.






Now listen to the 'pop' when this guy wins the Rumble.






Also, Roman Reigns has 'the look'?

Really?

Is that why he wears a vest to wrestle? 

THIS is what 'the look' looks like. 










And this myth that Warrior was bad at promos was started by Vince on his shameful Warrior DVD. Warriors promos got the job done. People got hype as fuck.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*






Jim Ross called it best.


----------



## SPCDRI

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns is acting like Jack Swagger when he got the WHC, like an entitled, grade A dickhead. Reigns is obviously far too protected and won't get a bitch slapping booking wise for it, though.


----------



## Dartz

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

He has "IT"


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



RLStern said:


> Yes it is debatable, he was boring and failed to draw, Rock destroyed him on the mic everytime they went face to face.


So which banned user are you?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

To be fair, all these " Let me ask so and so's marks" questions are fruitless.Usually the OP is intransigent and just wants to argue with said marks. Wrestling as an entertainment form is purely subjective. If someone likes Roman for his looks, is that really any less valid than one liking Bryan for his toughness? We will gravitate to whatever traits attract us from our personal favorites. Reigns fans I'm glad you like him. I dont, but it's all good to me. Wrestling needs as wide a diversity of fans as possible.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

He has problems. All of them can be addressed WITH TIME, but not pushing him to the moon when he's not ready to leave Earth.

1. He lacks cardio. I mean badly. He's making Batista look like a 60 minute man. 



 DDP Yoga and a program and he can easily remedy this.

2. He lacks promo. He needs a manager. The only one I can think of outside Heyman is Wyatt and for that, Reigns needs to be a heel. Otherwise, he needs to be seriously coached and this can be fixed too.

3. He lacks wrestling ability. Have him 'spar' with one of the NXT who is known for holds. Give him regular holds, but ones with power like a simple Hip Toss, Abdominal Stretch(a rest hold that wouldn't make him look so much like he's resting), Russian Leg Sweep with power, an Airplane Spin etc. Watch how much respect he'd get and this too, he can do and fix.

4. Off to a bad start with the boos. This can be overcome with both 1 through 3 and an implied understanding that he was pushed too early by the VD COnnection of VInce and Dunn.

If this is done, he'd certainly go up in my estimation and many others.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I still think Reigns is just a better looking Erick Rowan.


----------



## NoyK

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Domingo123 said:


> I understand that, but why you like him. Tell me what you like about him. Atleast one thing.


*- The obvious one, he looks cool as fuck
- His top moves are attracting
- He has shown a lot of charisma outside WWE cameras, which gives me hope that they will shine on one day
- His move set/ring skills are far from top game, but also nowhere near as bad as most people make them out to be 
- His entrance is charismatic
- Even though it would probably be better if he cut more complex promos instead of the short'n'sweet ones he does, his voice makes some of them actually good depending on the content/scrip they give him, see his promo on Smackdown against Rollins and J&J for example (not the "sufferin succotash son" promo) and the one before the Royal Rumble
- It's just a breeze of fresh air to see someone get the spotlight besides Cena

Well, that's that.*

:shitstorm:


----------



## issyk1

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



NoyK said:


> *- The obvious one, he looks cool as fuck
> - His top moves are attracting
> - He has shown a lot of charisma outside WWE cameras, which gives me hope that they will shine on one day
> - His move set/ring skills are far from top game, but also nowhere near as bad as most people make them out to be
> - His entrance is charismatic
> - Even though it would probably be better if he cut more complex promos instead of the short'n'sweet ones he does, his voice makes some of them actually good depending on the content/scrip they give him, see his promo on Smackdown against Rollins and J&J for example (not the "sufferin succotash son" promo) and the one before the Royal Rumble
> - It's just a breeze of fresh air to see someone get the spotlight besides Cena
> 
> Well, that's that.*
> 
> :shitstorm:


:denzel 

This guy gets it, i just wish he'd use his FCW move set, was crazy. 
Reigns will be alright though, i got faith.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Cobalt said:


> I honestly struggle to see how anyone can find him entertaining or a good talent.


He's a better looking Erick Rowan, how the fuck do you not find that a good talent you stupid smark?


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I like his look and his personality. I also like his moveset and that he is more of a brawler.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> To be fair, all these " Let me ask so and so's marks" questions are fruitless.Usually the OP is intransigent and just wants to argue with said marks. Wrestling as an entertainment form is purely subjective. If someone likes Roman for his looks, is that really any less valid than one liking Bryan for his toughness? We will gravitate to whatever traits attract us from our personal favorites. Reigns fans I'm glad you like him. I dont, but it's all good to me. Wrestling needs as wide a diversity of fans as possible.


Such a diplomatic post, it's almost as if WWE wrote it, lol. Me, I'm not so tolerant these days. I prefer to say it like this: Reigns marks are the dumbest wrestling fans on the planet and I wish they would all go away. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



DarkLady said:


> Such a diplomatic post, it's almost as if WWE wrote it, lol. Me, I'm not so tolerant these days. I prefer to say it like this: Reigns marks are the dumbest wrestling fans on the planet and I wish they would all go away. :lol


SHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## T'Challa

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

He looks cool that look it is badass imo. When he makes dumb duck faces he starts looking like a fashion model but when he looks pissed off he looks badass. Plus his very few moves he does he makes them look cool.

Other than that hate him in the ring and his mic work ugh. Not a big fan but any other form of entertainment he would have been great. But he needs more than just looking cool imo.


----------



## TheMenace

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

(delete post)


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



DarkLady said:


> Such a diplomatic post, it's almost as if WWE wrote it, lol. Me, I'm not so tolerant these days. I prefer to say it like this: Reigns marks are the dumbest wrestling fans on the planet and I wish they would all go away. :lol


Why would they? they're gonna watch roman reigns beat brock lesnar at mania with a big smile on their face, don't see why they'd go anywhere.


----------



## Cat_L

*Shouldn't Roman Reigns already be heel?*

After watching the Rumble fall out video, surely that was a heel interview with Rock and Reigns? They were both ripping the interviewer and talking down to the audience....are we just supposed to ignore this interview and pretend it never happened?

Take it Rock isn't actually coming back to help his cousin? And also when is this Reigns v Big Show feud going to end? Does Reigns need to turn heel before he can get better opponents? Surprisingly im agreeing with a fellow IWC commentator that it may be wise to reunite the shield guys in an unconventional way. Surely the announcement on Raw cant be that they're putting the Rumble spot up for grabs because that's really insulting towards Reigns who never asked to be given that spot in the first place. Jesus the WWE is a mess at the minute!


----------



## Ambroseguy

*Re: Shouldn't Roman Reigns already be heel?*

Link to Rock/Reign interview please.


----------



## Cat_L

*Re: Shouldn't Roman Reigns already be heel?*

▶ 3:05▶ 3:05
www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkdAimU-a8E


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Shouldn't Roman Reigns already be heel?*

His little promo on SD seemed little heelish too tbh. Could be because the crowd was booing him tho.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Shouldn't Roman Reigns already be heel?*

I think Roman and Rock look awesome together. Won't mind a heel turn.


----------



## FlashPhotographer

*Re: Shouldn't Roman Reigns already be heel?*

Yeah, that promo was pretty heel-ish. I liked it. I'm definitely an advocate for Reigns turning heel, as I feel it would suit his character & personality better, but unfortunately I don't see that happening anytime soon. 

On a side note, for a second I thought Rock was going to say "the look" instead of "the rock" during the last few seconds of that promo.


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: So we all saw Reigns got booed tonight right? And the Rumble reaction was still present?*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm not a Reigns fan, and I thought he would get some boos here and there. But even I didn't think it would be THIS bad, and so quickly, too. And it's not even just Philly, now. Way worse than I was anticipating.


It wasn't suppose to be THIS bad. I anticipated a mixed reaction at the Rumble regardless but nobody could have predicted WWE would sabotage itself by adding Bryan to the match only to screw him over. Especially when this is the one time they COULD have gotten away with keeping him off the card.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I wouldn't consider myself a Reigns mark, but I am a fan of Reigns. Simply because I thought he was the bad ass of the Shield. Liked everyone in the Shield while they were together and thought once they broke up all three could become main eventers. Rollins especially. Biggest reason I like Reigns is because my 2 year old likes him and he's one of three wrestlers that he knows by name. Other reasons: he's not Cena, something different, not a fan of the Superman punch but I do like his kick on the apron, like the entrance, and I think they could make him a huge main eventer if they stuck with the silent badass type character that was originally intended for him.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Why would they? they're gonna watch roman reigns beat brock lesnar at mania with a big smile on their face, don't see why they'd go anywhere.


I'm not concerned with why, I just wish they would. But at least they seem to be far fewer in numbers these days. :lol


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

He's basically a better looking Eric Rowan. Only Rowan is actually strong and doesn't just pretend to be.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

I'm more curious about when the hatred started for Roman Reigns.


----------



## Trifektah

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

What did Reigns do to grab the brass ring? *Seriously.* I want Vince on another Austin podcast so he can nail that fucker to the wall for his blatant hypocrisy.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



TakeMyGun said:


> He's a better looking Erick Rowan, how the fuck do you not find that a good talent you stupid smark?


Silly me, I should know better shouldn't I? kay 

:lmao


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The podcast is going to be good. I can't believe Vince agreed to go on.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ImitationGame said:


> Maybe there's something wrong with your TV. The boo's were very loud. There's even someone on this forum who attended live and confirmed that he was getting massive boo's.


I mean I heard cheers for him on SmackDown. I didn't hear any at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



DarkLady said:


> I'm not concerned with why, I just wish they would. But at least they seem to be far fewer in numbers these days. :lol



Probably cause they're being the silent minority while the same bryan fans cry and whine like babies every day, making 50 threads, while the reigns fans look on with a smile at all the meltdowns. 

Not that i am a reigns fan, but it's true.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

People can like who they like but I legit have yet to come across a reason cited by a Reigns fan for liking him that has to do with talent. It's always DA LOOK or something along the lines of "he looks badass". Then when it comes to the talent part, I just hear "he's not great but he's not that bad". I could apply this into liking Khali and say "he's bad but at least he's not as bad as Giant Gonzalez".


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Probably cause they're being the silent minority while the same bryan fans cry and whine like babies every day, making 50 threads, while the reigns fans look on with a smile at all the meltdowns.
> 
> Not that i am a reigns fan, but it's true.


Actually, it's more like the Reigns fans making the most noise. It's been a feeding frenzy of low post-count trolls around here lately, all of them very vocal in their grammatically incorrect support of Reigns. It was actually the Bryan marks who went quiet. I myself couldn't even log in to this site after the Rumble. It was awful. It isn't much better now, either.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Wrestling as an entertainment form is purely subjective.


Yeah? So if someone's opinion is that Stone Cold Steve Austin sucked on the mic, that's fair, because, you know, it's subjective.

Or when someone says Bret Hart can't wrestle...

Wrestling isn't subjective, neither is film, or music or any other art form. Some people are too ignorant to know the difference between what is good and what is bad and we've been forcefed this idea through school and the media that everyone's opinion is valid and we all have equal merit. 

We don't.

For every Stone Cold Steve Austin, there is a Roman Reigns. One guy was good at his job and one isn't.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



IrwinRSchyster said:


> Yeah? So if someone's opinion is that Stone Cold Steve Austin sucked on the mic, that's fair, because, you know, it's subjective.
> 
> Or when someone says Bret Hart can't wrestle...
> 
> Wrestling isn't subjective, neither is film, or music or any other art form. Some people are too ignorant to know the difference between what is good and what is bad and we've been forcefed this idea through school and the media that everyone's opinion is valid and we all have equal merit.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> For every Stone Cold Steve Austin, there is a Roman Reigns. One guy was good at his job and one isn't.


How do you ascertain who is better objectively?


----------



## 260825

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Roman brought on the 'hate', or more so than what was already there.

Last year the discussion was of his progress & trivial things, such as what colour the trim of his vest would be the following week.

Then two social media / interviews later; the word spreads like wildfire & everything changes from his 'progress' to .. 

* What warrants this guy to have such high self-esteem?
* He complains about things being 'hard' as a wrestler & how people don't understand; which is an insult to every wrestler past & present to have someone like him moan about how hard things are when he hasn't paid his 'dues'.
* Why would we support someone who isn't genuine, & is smug about "getting rich" rather than being humbled by the opportunity.

I think he thinks that WWE is the same ballgame as professional sports where someone can say what he wants, be some international playboy with an attitude (A failed football career will do that), except it's Sports Entertainment & the "WWE Universe's" opinion on matters means more than ever due to the dire times of WWE & the ability to share ones views in this digital age.*


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Someone suggested a variation of this, but I think a way to salvage Reigns and this whole situation is by doing something similar to Austin/Bret at WM 13. Since WWE just hit 1 million subscribers, I'm sure they'll be able to keep Brock around post Mania. They should have Reigns/Lesnar put on a very brutal, bloody, almost uncomfortable match that slowly but surely gains him respect from the audience. Ultimately, Brock wins but Reigns puts on a valiant effort.. After the match the two shake hands which elevates Reigns because he was badass enough to gain Brock's respect. Reigns losing and not winning the title in the nearby future is necessary because it makes the audience feel as if he's paying his dues rather than just being handed a title. Reigns doesn't become "the guy" but he becomes a top act for the future.

From there, you have Brock feud with the likes of Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, Ziggler, until he drops the belt at Mania 32.


----------



## issyk1

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



#Mark said:


> Someone suggested a variation of this, but I think a way to salvage Reigns and this whole situation is by doing something similar to Austin/Bret at WM 13. Since WWE just hit 1 million subscribers, I'm sure they'll be able to keep Brock around post Mania. They should have Reigns/Lesnar put on a very brutal, bloody, almost uncomfortable match that slowly but surely gains him respect from the audience. Ultimately, Brock wins but Reigns puts on a valiant effort.. After the match the two shake hands which elevates Reigns because he was badass enough to gain Brock's respect. Reigns losing and not winning the title in the nearby future is necessary because it makes the audience feel as if he's paying his dues rather than just being handed a title. Reigns doesn't become "the guy" but he becomes a top act for the future.
> 
> From there, you have Brock feud with the likes of Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, Ziggler, until he drops the belt at Mania 32.


You want another year of Brock being part time holding the title? OK


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



issyk1 said:


> You want another year of Brock being part time holding the title? OK


Yes, there's only two guys who deserve to even touch the title on this roster and that's Brock and Bryan.


----------



## BornBad

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*






That promo... AWESOME :vince3


----------



## mikehayman

*Would you be MORE accepting of Reigns' RR victory if he was booked like in 2014?*

See thread title.

Reigns eliminated 12 guys in 2014 and looked dominant, whereas 2015 I think he eliminated maybe 6 guys and spent most of the time in the corner being gassed, didn't dominate at all, and eliminated Kane/Big Show in the cheesiest way possible.

If he had dominated the 2015 RR like he did in 2014 and eliminated 10+ guys, looking unstoppable, would you have been MORE accepting of his victory? I believe there'd be backlash regardless of how he wins, but would that have cushioned the blow?


----------



## Reign Man

*Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

This idea is clearly mistaken and untrue. The fans at the Rumble weren't booing Roman Reigns because they hate him. They booed him because they hated the Royal Rumble match itself and were upset at the company.

Reigns has been getting nothing but huge pops for a year all over the world, yet the IWC declares him the most hated wrestler because of a rowdy hardcore crowd one night. The only times a crowd has been negative towards Reigns was when he was part of The Shield as a heel and another time in a match with Big Show three or four people started hating on him and were screaming directly into the arena microphones to make it look like the whole crowd was anti-Reigns.

The reason Reigns was booed in the Rumble was because Daniel Bryan was eliminated early in the match and in a horrible style. After this the crowd turned on the match and booed everyone, not just Reigns. 

Most of the internet fans just saw the Rumble and automatically made the wrong assumption and assumed that everybody hated him when they didn't.

I don't think Reigns will get much boos from here on out except at first because there will be sheep who watched the Rumble and think it's the cool thing to boo Reigns but then once they hear everybody cheering or when Reigns hits his signature moves, they'll all start cheering.


----------



## freezingtsmoove

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

IWC were desperate for a negative reaction and they finally got it and then some. Let them have their moment. It will all mean nothing when Reigns comes out to the pop of the night next raw


----------



## elbowdrop3000

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

That's true. He was pretty popular before the rumble but the blow back is going to ride with him for awhile. He was booed on raw. 

Pretty disappointing people are acting this way, but the majority rules.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

Reign Man
Learning to break kayfabe

Join Date: Jan 2015

:clap


I'd say the "hardcore" fanbase, in other words, the ones that hate Reigns, make up for about 50-60% of the fanbase. Then there's a bunch who don't care for Reigns or like someone else like Bryan, Ziggler or Ambrose more and feel cheated - probably another 20-25%. Then there are some who don't give a shit - 5-10%, and the rest, the ones that like Reigns... somewhere between 5 and 25%.

Worldwide.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

The boos will continue for awhile, problem with trends is it catches on pretty fast. Unlike trends in real life, trends in wrestling seem to last way past the point of coolness. Could very well be Bootista, or Macho Man, Jerry or JBL chants. It will get to the point where the guys who started it will get tired of it too.


----------



## Swissblade

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

Reigns was gonna be booed regardless, just probably not as bad had Bryan not been eliminated. His entrance easily had the loudest boos. Hell Ryback got a pop when he clotheslined Reigns.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

_*As a Roman Reign mark and even I can tell why majority fans hate Reigns. They feel that Roman Reigns didn't pay his dues as a singles star. They feel he has no mic skills, no personality, cuts fairy tails promos even though Vince McMahon writes his promos every week. Has generic move-set. As well, to say that at Rumble fans think he was gassed. There is many more but like I said. The WWE really needed to hide his weakness and push towards his strong points. But hey that is just me. I still love Reigns. But even I wouldn't try to tell the fans or force the fans to like em like Vince did.*_


----------



## 9hunter

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

ive never been big on him. in the sheild all he did was that roar before a powerbomb. i dont like the superman punch either tbh


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

Because he's not an indy darling. And because he's perceived to be some big muscle guy for some reason. And because he's not Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

It's simple.


The IWC. The majority of us care more about workrate than anything else. Reigns ain't a great worker. Strike 1.


Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, much better workers who never had the trigger pulled or had the rug pulled out from under them, despite it being clear that, from smark cities to old school bases in the south, these guys are over and appreciated. Strike 2.


You look at Reigns and the way he should be presented is the exact opposite of how he's being presented. The guy should be promoted as a don't give a fuck, bad ass babyface. Instead, they present him as a modern day superhero with outdated cartoon catchphrases. That may work for kids. The IWC ain't kids. So, that's a big swing and a miss for strike 3 to retire the side.



WWE is too focused on marketing Reigns toward certain demographics, while alienating the most vocal, the IWC. Nothing wrong with that because it's business. If he's over with women and kids, milk the fuck out of that. But, a guy like Dolph is just as over with women and kids as he is with us, plus he's more polished.


It's like Luger & Sting all over again, with Reigns as Luger and 3-5 other guys as Sting. WCW realized that and corrected it without fucking Luger over and made them equally as important in the late 80s/early 90s. WWE needs to quit putting all their eggs in the basket of one guy and forcing him to get over, while making him look stupid at the same time.


I don't have a problem with Reigns. I have a problem with WWE's presentation of him, what means to other guys and what it could mean for Roman's future.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



Elipses Corter said:


> It's simple.
> 
> 
> The IWC. The majority of us care more about workrate than anything else. Reigns ain't a great worker. Strike 1.
> 
> 
> Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, much better workers who never had the trigger pulled or had the rug pulled out from under them, despite it being clear that, from smark cities to old school bases in the south, these guys are over and appreciated. Strike 2.
> 
> 
> You look at Reigns and the way he should be presented is the exact opposite of how he's being presented. The guy should be promoted as a don't give a fuck, bad ass babyface. Instead, they present him as a modern day superhero with outdated cartoon catchphrases. That may work for kids. The IWC ain't kids. So, that's a big swing and a miss for strike 3 to retire the side.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE is too focused on marketing Reigns toward certain demographics, while alienating the most vocal, the IWC. Nothing wrong with that because it's business. If he's over with women and kids, milk the fuck out of that. But, a guy like Dolph is just as over with women and kids as he is with us, plus he's more polished.
> 
> 
> It's like Luger & Sting all over again, with Reigns as Luger and 3-5 other guys as Sting. WCW realized that and corrected it without fucking Luger over and made them equally as important in the late 80s/early 90s. WWE needs to quit putting all their eggs in the basket of one guy and forcing him to get over, while making him look stupid at the same time.
> 
> 
> I don't have a problem with Reigns. I have a problem with WWE's presentation of him, what means to other guys and what it could mean for Roman's future.


The internet fans can dislike him all the want but the fans that go to the shows and buy the merchandise love him. Roman Reigns was just in the wrong place at the wrong time at the Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

It's time to not live in denial Roman's current reality is that he is hated by a strong majority of the fans. People hear terms like self entitled and arrogant to characterize his recent interviews and it creates an image that is starting to stick. WWE did him no favors with The Rumble but now they need to roll with it because the sun is setting on Roman the mega babyface of the WWE.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Because he's not an indy darling. And because he's perceived to be some big muscle guy for some reason. And because he's not Daniel Bryan.


This is just generalizing and acting stereotypical towards the Iwc its bullshit thinking. It has nothing to do with size Brock Lesnar is one of my all time favorite and he is no cruiserweight people just like talent that backs it up Brock,The Rock,Randy orton have backed up they booking all office favorites I like them too but Reigns has not backed shit green as grass cocky attitude and just awful all round try again talent>>>>>Look (with no mic skills and in ring).

It has nothing to do with being an indy wrestler stop generalizing unkout


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



Reign Man said:


> The internet fans can dislike him all the want but the fans that go to the shows and buy the merchandise love him. Roman Reigns was just in the wrong place at the wrong time at the Rumble.


And Wrestlemania is really going to be the wrong place.


And to be all the way honest, the majority of the IWC hates Reigns because of his fans.


And I ain't talking about the ones who are rational and admit the flaws in him and his presentation.


I'm talking about those who see no fault in anything pertaining to Reigns and act as if Royal Rumble was a one off occasion. You know why he didn't get booed before that? Because Bryan was yet to get fucked over.


And fuck that fans love him/buy his merchandise bullshit. Bryan is 10 times more over and sells more merchandise than ANYBODY on the active roster not named Cena. So, don't bring that up as justification for Reigns getting what he's got, making the IWC stance not important, when Bryan is more successful with the casuals, the paying fans, than Roman is and that's despite not getting a smoke in before WWE fucked him.


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

It's 2015. Anyone who's a WWE fan is IWC. So your title makes no sense.


----------



## KillerSense

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

The majority of smart fans hate Roman Reigns.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



heizenberg the G said:


> It has nothing to do with being an indy wrestler stop generalizing unkout


Of course it does. For some reason because Reigns didn't wrestle in a gym in front of 150 people for 5 years before joining WWE, he's not ready. That's illogical.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



Reign Man said:


> The internet fans can dislike him all the want but the fans that go to the shows and buy the merchandise love him. Roman Reigns was just in the wrong place at the wrong time at the Rumble.


Theres no point debating with someone like you you will keep saying that in every show and the coming paperviews I understand your guy is groomed as the next face but his not outpopping Ziggler I dont think he will at this point foward and his not outselling Ambrose in merchandise can you give me a solid reason why he deserves to beat Brock and be the face without mentioning the look yes marketability counts? 

I mean Bryan is getting mainstream attention something would die for but chooses to ignore it because its Bryan so you tell me Reigns man????


----------



## D17

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

I'd say it's as directed at the WWE than to Reigns himself.

He's being so forcefully/cheaply pushed to try and become a big star who's over as fuck that it's almost like they're parodying themselves.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Of course it does. For some reason because Reigns didn't wrestle in a gym in front of 150 people for 5 years before joining WWE, he's not ready. That's illogical.


Funny you completly ignored what I just addressed you now and just quoted something to suit your agenda :maury I have nothing further to say to a square like you. I see you just those typical "cool guys" that bashes the Iwc but forgets his in the Iwc too ya I can generalize too have a nice day  .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

Reign Man? more like


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



heizenberg the G said:


> Funny you completly ignored what I just addressed you now and just quoted something to suit your agenda :maury I have nothing further to say to a square like you. I see you just those typical "cool guys" that bashes the Iwc but forgets his in the Iwc too ya I can generalize too have a nice day  .


I'm not a cool guy. A bit of a square, but definitely not cool. If Reigns was some guy from ROH, the hatred for him would be nonexistent. To say otherwise is just plain wrong.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



Oxitron said:


> Reign Man
> Learning to break kayfabe
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2015
> 
> :clap
> 
> 
> I'd say the "hardcore" fanbase, in other words, the ones that hate Reigns, make up for about 50-60% of the fanbase. Then there's a bunch who don't care for Reigns or like someone else like Bryan, Ziggler or Ambrose more and feel cheated - probably another 20-25%. Then there are some who don't give a shit - 5-10%, and the rest, the ones that like Reigns... somewhere between 5 and 25%.
> 
> Worldwide.


Wow, way to pull up these statistics out of thin air. Then again, I've read your posts about Reigns and your assessment is about what I'd expect from you. You're assuming fans are hiveminds who can only like Bryan or can only like Reigns or not a combo of stars. It's either or with you, or the typical mindset: "if they like Ziggler/Bryan, well they must hate Reigns". I don't disagree that a strong majority of the "IWC" dislikes Reigns, but to imply that they make up 50-60% of the fanbase is ridiculous. And let's not get into the debate of what the "IWC" is. When I say "IWC", I'm referring to the people who visit forums like this, go to dirtsheets, etc.

@OP, It has to do with a few things:

1. The dirtsheets have been reporting for a long time that Reigns was WWE's new "chosen one". There's a segment of the fanbase that will always rebel against anyone that is considered a WWE guy or anyone who the company backs.

2. Daniel Bryan fans. They feel as if this was supposed to be the year Daniel Bryan won the Royal Rumble since he wasn't apart of last year's and since he had to drop the title and deserves a rematch against the champion. Okay, that's cool, I get that point. But then, there's also those Daniel Bryan fans that feel like it's either main event or bust for their guy, and since Reigns was the one that "stole" this from their guy, they're out for blood.

3. "Reigns is a bad wrestler". Now, I completely disagree with this notion - and I'll reserve this topic for another debate - but there are people who think Reigns is horrible in the ring, and as such, they feel like he does not "deserve" the opportunity to be a top guy or face Lesnar at Wrestlemania. Reigns is 260/270 and he's not going to be doing some of the flips and the dives that guys like Daniel Bryan/Seth Rollins do. That said, for his size, he's very agile and he does some pretty athletic things in the ring.

4. The Royal Rumble was booked like garbage. The WWE could have had Reigns win but they could have laid out the match a different way. Bryan got eliminated way too early, and to make things worse, Reigns was not even out there at that point. Reigns should have been one of the first 10 entrants. The way the eliminated some guys like Ziggler/Ambrose didn't really help. Daniel Bryan/Ziggler/Reigns/Ambrose/Bray Wyatt should have been the last 5 and they could have battled it out. The crowd might have still booed if Reigns won, but I don't think it would have been as extreme if they ended it this way.


----------



## KillerSense

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



cookiepuss said:


> Wow, way to pull up these statistics out of thin air. Then again, I've read your posts about Reigns and your assessment is about what I'd expect from you. You're assuming fans are hiveminds who can only like Bryan or can only like Reigns or not a combo of stars. It's either or with you, or the typical mindset: "if they like Ziggler/Bryan, well they must hate Reigns". I don't disagree that a strong majority of the "IWC" dislikes Reigns, but to imply that they make up 50-60% of the fanbase is ridiculous. And let's not get into the debate of what the "IWC" is. When I say "IWC", I'm referring to the people who visit forums like this, go to dirtsheets, etc.
> 
> @OP, It has to do with a few things:
> 
> 1. The dirtsheets have been reporting for a long time that Reigns was WWE's new "chosen one". There's a segment of the fanbase that will always rebel against anyone that is considered a WWE guy or anyone who the company backs.
> 
> 2. Daniel Bryan fans. They feel as if this was supposed to be the year Daniel Bryan won the Royal Rumble since he wasn't apart of last year's and since he had to drop the title and deserves a rematch against the champion. Okay, that's cool, I get that point. But then, there's also those Daniel Bryan fans that feel like it's either main event or bust for their guy, and since Reigns was the one that "stole" this from their guy, they're out for blood.
> 
> 3. "Reigns is a bad wrestler". Now, I completely disagree with this notion - and I'll reserve this topic for another debate - but there are people who think Reigns is horrible in the ring, and as such, they feel like he does not "deserve" the opportunity to be a top guy or face Lesnar at Wrestlemania. Reigns is 260/270 and he's not going to be doing some of the flips and the dives that guys like Daniel Bryan/Seth Rollins do. That said, for his size, he's very agile and he does some pretty athletic things in the ring.
> 
> 4. The Royal Rumble was booked like garbage. The WWE could have had Reigns win but they could have laid out the match a different way. Bryan got eliminated way too early, and to make things worse, Reigns was not even out there at that point. Reigns should have been one of the first 10 entrants. The way the eliminated some guys like Ziggler/Ambrose didn't really help. Daniel Bryan/Ziggler/Reigns/Ambrose/Bray Wyatt should have been the last 5 and they could have battled it out. The crowd might have still booed if Reigns won, but I don't think it would have been as extreme if they ended it this way.


Didn't read any of this but Roman has no charisma, can't wrestle, and can't talk. Why is main-eventing WM? I'm curious. 

There are millions of better looking body builders who are in way better shape than this flabby Samoan so why isn't Vince just throwing lucrative contracts at these guys because the look is the only thing that matters now. 

You don't need to be a good wrestler or talker or intelligent so why are we stuck with the idiotic Roman Reigns? WWE has really low standards for their main-eventers. It's pathetic.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



cookiepuss said:


> Wow, way to pull up these statistics out of thin air. Then again, I've read your posts about Reigns and your assessment is about what I'd expect from you. You're assuming fans are hiveminds who can only like Bryan or can only like Reigns or not a combo of stars. It's either or with you, or the typical mindset: "if they like Ziggler/Bryan, well they must hate Reigns". I don't disagree that a strong majority of the "IWC" dislikes Reigns, but to imply that they make up 50-60% of the fanbase is ridiculous. And let's not get into the debate of what the "IWC" is. When I say "IWC", I'm referring to the people who visit forums like this, go to dirtsheets, etc.


I guess the idea of those numbers being excessive is lost on some people, sorry you misinterpreted it as serious.

And tbh I don't see why you'd be angry at me for my posts. Especially so much so as to basically assume that I assume something so drastic and ridiculously incorrect. :lol

I like Reigns, I like Bryan, I like Ambrose and I'm warm on Ziggler sometimes.
Again it's not just about liking the wrestler(s), it's liking how they get treated. I like Reigns mostly, but absolutely despise his booking because he shouldn't have it.

You've seen my posts but you must not understand them if you're saying I think everyone is a hivemind and can only like one or the other, because amazingly, my posts have actually been about quite the opposite - how people can like them but they're actually pissed about the principles and booking, not the stars themselves.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



DJHJR86 said:


> I'm not a cool guy. A bit of a square, but definitely not cool. If Reigns was some guy from ROH, the hatred for him would be nonexistent. To say otherwise is just plain wrong.


:angle :brock :rock4 :taker :ziggler2 :hbk1 :edge2 :flair3 just saying.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



DJHJR86 said:


> I'm not a cool guy. A bit of a square, but definitely not cool. * If Reigns was some guy from ROH, the hatred for him would be nonexistent.* To say otherwise is just plain wrong.


Damn right because if Reigns was from ROH, he would at least be a good worker.


That's the problem most of us have with Reigns. He's not a good worker.


----------



## SolidSnake87

*20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*






This video is a complete joke the best are the comments below.

Great Stamina?!?


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> It's time to not live in denial Roman's current reality is that he is hated by a strong majority of the fans. People hear terms like self entitled and arrogant to characterize his recent interviews and it creates an image that is starting to stick. WWE did him no favors with The Rumble but now they need to roll with it because the sun is setting on Roman the mega babyface of the WWE.


So you're saying the IWC is a groupthink bunch of "sheeple"?

They "hear terms like" characterizing his interviews and fall in line with however someone else characterizes them? They can't make up their own minds?

Give people some credit for goodness sake.

And how did we get from "I don't hate Roman Reigns, I just don't think he's ready" which so many on here expressed the night of the RR and in the days after to ... "he is hated by the majority of the fans"? MAYBE the majority of fans who post on message boards like this one, but I'd find it hard to believe that more than 50 percent of all WWE fans -- hardcore to casual -- HATE him.


----------



## KillerSense

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

The biggest argument these guys have is: "He's not Cena"

That's always the first argument I see from these jabronies. LOL, in that case, anyone but Cena is ok as long as they're new. 

Adam Rose? Why not. Hell, throw the bunny in the main-event of WM. He's more over than Reigns and the kids like him even more. He's fresh and isn't John Cena, right? 

Couldn't even watch the whole video. Stopped watching after his next argument was his look and aura. Fuck off.


----------



## Nightrow

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

1. DA LOOK!
2. DA LOOK!
3. DA LOOK!
4. DA LOOK!
5. DA LOOK!
6. DA LOOK!
7. DA LOOK!
8. DA LOOK!
9. DA LOOK!
10. DA LOOK!
11. DA LOOK!
12. DA LOOK!
13. DA LOOK!
14. DA LOOK!
15. DA LOOK!
16. DA LOOK!
17. DA LOOK!
18. DA LOOK!
19. DA LOOK!
20. DA LOOK!

:vince3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



Saintpat said:


> So you're saying the IWC is a groupthink bunch of "sheeple"?
> 
> They "hear terms like" characterizing his interviews and fall in line with however someone else characterizes them? They can't make up their own minds?
> 
> Give people some credit for goodness sake.
> 
> And how did we get from "I don't hate Roman Reigns, I just don't think he's ready" which so many on here expressed the night of the RR and in the days after to ... "he is hated by the majority of the fans"? MAYBE the majority of fans who post on message boards like this one, but I'd find it hard to believe that more than 50 percent of all WWE fans -- hardcore to casual -- HATE him.



His next few live RAW reactions will tell the tale on if his reaction is split or if he has been rejected. Time will tell. I already think it has happened, but I'll admit I was wrong if he starts getting primarily cheers again.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

Who is this jabroni? :rock

Turned it off as soon as he said Reigns has great stamina


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



KillerSense said:


> Didn't read any of this


If you didn't ready any of it, why reply to what I said? 



> Roman has no charisma, can't wrestle, and can't talk. Why is main-eventing WM? I'm curious.


Not factual, but merely an opinion, just like I think he has charisma, he can wrestle, and if given good material, can be a convincing speaker based off Monday's show and other things I have seen from Roman Reigns.



Oxitron said:


> I guess the idea of those numbers being excessive is lost on some people, sorry you misinterpreted it as serious.


I didn't realize I was supposed to assume that based on how your comments were worded.



> And tbh I don't see why you'd be angry at me for my posts. Especially so much so as to basically assume that I assume something so drastic and ridiculously incorrect. :lol


I'm not angry at you at all. I don't even dislike you. I just disagreed with some of your posts that's all.



> I like Reigns, I like Bryan, I like Ambrose and I'm warm on Ziggler sometimes.
> Again it's not just about liking the wrestler(s), it's liking how they get treated. I like Reigns mostly, but absolutely despise his booking because he shouldn't have it.


Like I said before, based on some of your posts, I didn't get the vibe that you liked Reigns. I'm not saying that you have to like the same things I like at all either. Maybe I misconstrued some of your posts. Who knows?



> You've seen my posts but you must not understand them if you're saying I think everyone is a hivemind


 I don't know. In the post I replied to, you made it seem as if people who like guys like Ziggler and Bryan can't like Reigns. Like I said before, maybe I misunderstood what I read.



> how people can like them but they're actually pissed about the principles and booking, not the stars themselves.


I guess we agree on something, because I thought the Rumble was booked horribly, not because Reigns won, but how they got to that point.

If I offended you, I'm sorry. I have no ill will against you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

Great stamina completely destroys your argument and makes you look ill informed. fpalm


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*



> Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 32


Orton should have won the rumble setting up Orton vs Lesnar for the first time ever on pay per view + giving Reigns another year of build so he can destroy Steve Austin at WM 32


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



Reign Man said:


> The reason Reigns was booed in the Rumble was because Daniel Bryan was eliminated early in the match and in a horrible style. *After this the crowd turned on the match and booed everyone, not just Reigns.*


They didn't boo Ziggler, Ambrose, and Mizdow.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



cookiepuss said:


> Like I said before, based on some of your posts, I didn't get the vibe that you liked Reigns. I'm not saying that you have to like the same things I like at all either. Maybe I misconstrued some of your posts. Who knows?


Because I hadn't posted much before the Rumble happened and the entire deal with WWE right now is how Reigns is not worthy of the position.

I don't mind Reigns, in fact him returning from injury got me watching Raw regularly again, but the fact is there's no point talking about any of his positives because none of them are applicable to main event calibre expectations.


----------



## T'Challa

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

I didn't watch the video should have I would have lol about the Stamina part.


----------



## Roach13

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

What a mark


----------



## cavs25

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

:bryanlol
Did no one tell this guy what the word "deserves" means?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

*OP's logic is flawed as fuck.

I don't think all fans or even majority dislike him, but I do think that many would prefer others over him because they're more talented and prepared to take the role he's been given and they've proved themselves to the fanbase.

Fans at the Rumble didn't boo everyone, but they clearly booed Reigns. To put the blame only on Bryan being eliminated would be false, because fans cheered for other talent after then. Reigns was not one of them.*



Rodzilla nWo4lyfe said:


> They didn't boo Ziggler, Ambrose, and Mizdow.


*Or Swagger. He was the first person they didn't boo and started to cheer for after Bryan was eliminated. :shrug

And if memory serves, they didn't boo Barrett, either.*


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

Only 20?


----------



## Hatsune Miku

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

:lol = my reaction while watching this. This is just sad. As soon as he said "great stamina" I completely lost it. This made my day.


----------



## Punt

Oxitron said:


> Reign Man
> Learning to break kayfabe
> 
> Join Date: Jan 2015
> 
> :clap
> 
> 
> I'd say the "hardcore" fanbase, in other words, the ones that hate Reigns, make up for about 50-60% of the fanbase. Then there's a bunch who don't care for Reigns or like someone else like Bryan, Ziggler or Ambrose more and feel cheated - probably another 20-25%. Then there are some who don't give a shit - 5-10%, and the rest, the ones that like Reigns... somewhere between 5 and 25%.
> 
> Worldwide.


That is pure conjecture. 

You made up numbers from thin air and they are based on nothing


----------



## Saintpat

*The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

The more I see the reactions pile up (and go farther down the road of self-described "hate"), the more to me it sounds like fear.

Why are people so afraid of Roman Reigns getting a shot? What happened to all the "anybody but Cena" and "WWE needs to create new stars" sentiment? What is it about Roman that makes so many abandon those lines of thinking and instead want him irradicated before ... he has a chance to get over?

It borders on the irrational.

Think about it ...

1) If Roman isn't ready -- if he's god-awful on the mic, if he's hiding a doughboy physique under that vest, if he can't have a good singles match, if he has no charisma and can't develop a character people care about -- then what's the worst-case scenario here?

He falls on his face. He doesn't move the needle at Wrestlemania, he gets crowned champion and ratings drop and nobody buys his merch and people let their subscriptions to the Network expire and ... WWE gives up and moves on.

It's happened before: Miz went from main eventing WM to barely on TV to midcard. Tons of monster types have been given massive pushes (Ryback, Koslov, Umaga to name a few) and then faded away when they didn't get over. Orton went from Golden Boy to bouncing between being the 'lesser' guy in the main event and being in the upper midcard.

So why is the possibility of that outcome -- if you're confident Roman can't cut it -- worth pages upon pages of 'hate' threads and a "#cancelwwenetwork" movement and hoped-for takeovers of live events where you want people to boo Reigns out of the building?

Why didn't the Miz get that treatment, or Orton, or others?

Hmmm.

Could it be because ...

2) If Roman does rise to the occasion, if the casuals and non-IWC fans get behind him and watch Raw and subscribe to the Network and buy his merch to usher in the new Face of WWE ... then he's going to be around for a long time?

Because maybe, just maybe, VKM has put his money on the right horse, and Roman can follow Cena as The Guy?

If that happens, what's so horrible about that? Cena will gradually move on to a more elder statesman role -- still occasionally in the main event but no longer the star the whole WWE Universe revolves around ... and the company will have a whole new set of fresh matches in the main event with Roman facing off against Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, Rusev, Orton and so on and so on for a long time to come.

Or is it ...

3) This really is all about Daniel Bryan. Could there be a fear among Bryan's hardcore supporters that the indy darling might get beat out by, and not measure up to, the WWE "creation" that is Roman Reigns?

Is there a fear that Bryan will fall by the wayside BECAUSE Roman might just be the real thing?

If not, is the fear that Bryan doesn't have the staying power to be ready to grab Vince's brass ring when Roman inevitably fails? Because if you don't "belee dat" Roman is going to succeed, then surely you think Bryan's next chance (after having some time to get back into prime shape after being out injured for so long) is just around the corner.

Nature abhors a vacuum, and if Roman is a flop then that vacuum will be beckoning Bryan (or someone else) to fill it. Surely he's more than just a "Yes" chant, he's a guy who can maintain the interest of the masses for a few more months waiting for the Roman candle to burn out.

So I ask, what is it you fear?

If you think Roman ain't the real deal, why is him getting a push a big deal? It's not like he's the first "undeserving" guy to get a push, he won't be the last.

Or if you think he might be the guy with the IT factor who takes over the top spot, why does that threaten you? Isn't that what the entire IWC has been screaming for, someone to take over Cena's spot?


----------



## Godway

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

*This idea is clearly mistaken and untrue. The fans at the Rumble weren't booing Roman Reigns because they hate him. They booed him because they hated the Royal Rumble match itself and were upset at the company.*

Somewhat true, but they popped for a number of other people. They even popped for the Rock, but then booed Reigns as soon as they realized he was winning.

*Reigns has been getting nothing but huge pops for a year all over the world*

Yeah, no. He's gotten positive reaction from lots of crowds. "Huge pops" though???? No. He's out-popped every week by a number of other performers. 

*
, yet the IWC declares him the most hated wrestler because of a rowdy hardcore crowd one night. The only times a crowd has been negative towards Reigns was when he was part of The Shield as a heel and another time in a match with Big Show three or four people started hating on him and were screaming directly into the arena microphones to make it look like the whole crowd was anti-Reigns.*

He's the most hated wrestler currently because he's getting a push that he has no business receiving. And his response is terrible promos that can't connect him to everyone. While they haven't been outright negative towards Reigns since his singles push started, they haven't been that positive to him either. And now that he won Rumble, they hate him.
*
The reason Reigns was booed in the Rumble was because Daniel Bryan was eliminated early in the match and in a horrible style. After this the crowd turned on the match and booed everyone, not just Reigns. *

Yeah, except Ambrose, Ziggler, Wyatt, Rock, had no trouble getting pops. You're half-right though, the booking of the match was atrocious.
*
Most of the internet fans just saw the Rumble and automatically made the wrong assumption and assumed that everybody hated him when they didn't.*
Um yes. They fucking loathed him.
*
I don't think Reigns will get much boos from here on out except at first because there will be sheep who watched the Rumble and think it's the cool thing to boo Reigns but then once they hear everybody cheering or when Reigns hits his signature moves, they'll all start cheering.*

Nobody is doing anything because it's "cool". What you need to ask yourself is what has Reigns done to get pops instead of boos? The answer is nothing.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *OP's logic is flawed as fuck.
> 
> I don't think all fans or even majority dislike him, but I do think that many would prefer others over him because they're more talented and prepared to take the role he's been given and they've proved themselves to the fanbase.
> 
> Fans at the Rumble didn't boo everyone, but they clearly booed Reigns. To put the blame only on Bryan being eliminated would be false, because fans cheered for other talent after then. Reigns was not one of them.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Or Swagger. He was the first person they didn't boo and started to cheer for after Bryan was eliminated. :shrug
> 
> And if memory serves, they didn't boo Barrett, either.*




^^^ And they probably would've cheered New Day if they didn't have to fight Cesaro earlier.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

Anyone care to list them?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*

Sean is the biggest Reigns dickrider ever................................... Well, other than Vince of course.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

*You nailed it. They're afraid that Reigns can take his gift wrapped push and improve to overshadow their favorites. "He's not ready" coming from fans of other wrestlers is just a mask to cover that up. They know if the company is behind Reigns this much in his infantile stages that he's going to be on top for a very long time WHEN he improves. Believe That.*


----------



## Roach13

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



KINGPIN said:


> ^^^ And they probably would've cheered New Day if they didn't have to fight Cesaro earlier.



They would have cheered New day if they didn't have a shit gimmick


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

No fear from me. I look forward to the crash and burn.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*



Nightrow said:


> 1. DA LOOK!
> 2. DA LOOK!
> 3. DA LOOK!
> 4. DA LOOK!
> 5. DA LOOK!
> 6. DA LOOK!
> 7. DA LOOK!
> 8. DA LOOK!
> 9. DA LOOK!
> 10. DA LOOK!
> 11. DA LOOK!
> 12. DA LOOK!
> 13. DA LOOK!
> 14. DA LOOK!
> 15. DA LOOK!
> 16. DA LOOK!
> 17. DA LOOK!
> 18. DA LOOK!
> 19. DA LOOK!
> 20. DA LOOK!
> 
> :vince3


21. RELATED TO ROCK!


----------



## Hatsune Miku

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

He's not my cup of tea. But that doesn't mean I hate him. I'm just indifferent. Outside of looks, nothing else appeals to me. I favor wrestling skills and ability over looks. Sorry.


----------



## KillerSense

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

You're exactly right, it is fear. 

He's not going to improve. He's never gonna be a good talent. But what might happen is casual folks buy into his look and start watching, therefore making his push justified. 

I don't think it'll happen, and I'm more angry by a wasted WM because of this joke of a wrestler, but I do fear that somehow the ratings and merch will keep him at the top even though he has no talent, charisma, or smarts. I'm terrified of him being on my screen every single week as a top guy. It's a scary fucking thought.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> His next few live RAW reactions will tell the tale on if his reaction is split or if he has been rejected. Time will tell. I already think it has happened, but I'll admit I was wrong if he starts getting primarily cheers again.


Fair enough.

All I believe is that he should be given a fair shake and a chance to show if he's worthy. I don't see why that threatens so many people.

If he ain't "all dat" no harm in letting it play out.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



Saintpat said:


> 1) If Roman isn't ready -- if he's god-awful on the mic, if he's hiding a doughboy physique under that vest, if he can't have a good singles match, if he has no charisma and can't develop a character people care about -- *then what's the worst-case scenario here?*
> 
> ........
> 
> 2) If Roman does rise to the occasion, if the casuals and non-IWC fans get behind him and watch Raw and subscribe to the Network and buy his merch to usher in the new Face of WWE ... *then he's going to be around for a long time?*
> 
> Because maybe, just maybe, VKM has put his money on the right horse, and Roman can follow Cena as The Guy?


Exactly.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



KillerSense said:


> I do fear that somehow the ratings and merch will keep him at the top even though he has no talent, charisma, or smarts.


That's the part that sounds, to me, pretty irrational.

If he has none of those things, how will he move ratings and sell merch?

Or is it a fear that people who think differently (than you, than most who are posting on this forum) might be the majority, that the IWC is just a vocal minority?

Is this just, in the final analysis, just a case of people throwing a fit because "I want my guy pushed"?


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



DJHJR86 said:


> I'm not a cool guy. A bit of a square, but definitely not cool. If Reigns was some guy from ROH, the hatred for him would be nonexistent. To say otherwise is just plain wrong.


If WWE hot shotted a guy from ROH that hadn't proved he could wrestle a PPV main event caliber match and couldn't talk fans would have the same reaction. How can anyone in their right mind justify Reigns main eventing Wrestlemania? Whether you like him or not, whether he excels or not. It's too big of a risk to put someone with no experience in that spot. 

Reigns' career has had no build. What was his journey? 

WWE does all of these documentaries and they show guys like Cena and Rock debuting and how they had to go through veterans and win low card titles and revamp their characters, etc. 

Reigns hasn't done any of that. He's literally been spoon fed his entire career. Ambrose and Rollins helped get the Shield gimmick over so Roman Reigns could have a character after they disbanded. They booked the entire Royal Rumble around trying to not have him booed. They ended the Undertakers streak and built Brock Lesnar up just to put him over. No matter how much you like the guy, any objective person would be able to look at this and say that it's way too much, way too soon.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

I don't think the majority of users on this forum dislike Roman Reigns. You shouldn't use "IWC" either. People say this every other post and I don't understand why people still use it. Like you said OP, people were upset that everyone else was pushed aside for the sake of Roman. 

So anyone running around saying Roman Reigns is the sole problem isn't paying attention. But, he's the one that's being made into Cena 2.0, he's the one with unfair booking, he's the one who isn't as talented as the many who aren't being pushed. So he gets the hate.


----------



## T'Challa

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

Seeing Kofi come out to boos also did annoy me though I mean it wasn't like Kofi was going to win the Rumble.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*






it seems like sean's in full troll mode again :cena3


----------



## KillerSense

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



Saintpat said:


> That's the part that sounds, to me, pretty irrational.
> 
> If he has none of those things, how will he move ratings and sell merch?
> 
> Or is it a fear that people who think differently (than you, than most who are posting on this forum) might be the majority, that the IWC is just a vocal minority?
> 
> Is this just, in the final analysis, just a case of people throwing a fit because "I want my guy pushed"?


What's irrational about not wanting someone with no talent as the face of the company? 

Seems pretty rational. 

I don't even have a favorite guy I'd like to be pushed. I just know he's boring as fuck and isn't a good worker, at all. He's actually dreadful at every aspect. 

Of course I fear that the casual idiots will buy his shit and watch because of the way he looks. No fucking shit. If it happens then I'll have to stop watching WWE all together. He and the dumb fans will have ruined the integrity of the business. If Reigns is the top guy for the future then it's all over. What's not to fear?

He's so bad though that I think he'll completely flop and it will just amount to one wasted WM. Which is enough to warrant some anger but at least he won't be the top guy for years to come.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

No fear. Just cringe. I cringe at the thought of Roman Reigns as the face of the company. Say what you want about him in the ring I think he fairly good in the ring. It's just his mic work. It's awful. He seems nervous and lacks confidence. Why would you have someone who is nervous and not confident to be the top guy?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

It's more disappointment than it is to fear.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: 20 Reasons why Roman Reigns deserves to Main Event WM 31*



SVETV988_fan said:


> it seems like sean's in full troll mode again :cena3


He's a fucking idiot.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



T'Challa said:


> Seeing Kofi come out to boos also did annoy me though I mean it wasn't like Kofi was going to win the Rumble.


That's less to do with him having a chance at winning...and more about people recognizing how shitty the New Day gimmick is.


And the fact that the typical "Kofi false elimination spot" is played the fuck out. And people that, when it comes to the Rumble, that's all there is to expect from Kofi.



Or Philly just racist. They booed all the black guys except R-Truth but that's because of the excitement over Bubba returning.


And PS, I'm joking about Philly being racist.


----------



## elbowdrop3000

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

Well said op


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



Chrome said:


> It's more disappointment than it is to fear.


Pretty much this, I wish Reigns was a much better worker and 100x more interesting than he is, but he just isn't. 

I don't even know why people say he is Cena 2.0, he really isn't..he's Batista 2.0, love or hate Cena the guy can entertain, and Cena's rise to the top was completely organic HHH even said that in 2003 he was 99% certain Cena was going to get cut.

You can't forcefeed the audience a mega-star, that happens completely organically...but Vince always has to learn that the hard way.


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

The great flaw in your opening post: assuming that no matter how bad Reigns performs, the company won't still back him. They've already proven they will. Your entire point is dead on arrival.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



Elipses Corter said:


> That's less to do with him having a chance at winning...and more about people recognizing how shitty the New Day gimmick is.
> 
> 
> And the fact that the typical "Kofi false elimination spot" is played the fuck out.


On top of that, the spot sucked too.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

Good post. I think a lot of people make the mistake of thinking that WWE will just continue to push Reigns at all costs if he bombs because ''Cena has been boo'ed since 2006 and he's still the face of the company'' 

Well there is a huge difference between Cena and Reigns. Cena has the largest fanbase in WWE. Yes they are not the most vocal at the TV tapings and most of them are under 12 years old but they exist no matter how much the adults boo him. 

He makes WWE tons of money because of this. He's also a pretty decent guy, has a great physique and he's willing to work tirelessly for the company. 

All this combined makes him an ideal candidate to be the ''Face'' of the company. 

Now how did Cena get there? The reality is that he was insanely over in 2004/5 when he got his big break. 100x more so than Reigns was prior to the rumble. This isn't debatable either go look it up on the network for anyone who didn't watch back then. 

This didn't happen by accident either. The guy is talented, very talented. The character is not to my taste but he is and was miles ahead of Reigns in terms of ability. 

The adults turned on him by 2006 but his core fan base never wavered and no matter how much he got boo'ed no one on the roster could match his merch sales(excluding Punk but that is a whole other discussion) or drawing ability. 

Should people be worried that WWE would continue to push a not-over babyface Reigns for months on end just because he looks good? Not really. 

It won't happen because if he is getting boo'ed in every arena it's not the same as Cena. He doesn't have that fanbase and he doesn't make the company a fraction of what Cena does. 

WWE will move on to someone else if he is as bad as we all expect him to be. That is a fact.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



TheResurrection said:


> How do you ascertain who is better objectively?


By applying the same set of criteria that has always been applied to wrestlers to gauge how good they are. 

1. In ring skills
2. Mic skills
3. Look 

In that order. 

Roman Reigns is awful on the mic, so-so in the ring, and we don't know if he has 'the look' because he wrestles in the same gear Big Bossman wore.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

^Yes it did.

Wonder what the spot will be next year? Him falling on his back, feet not touching the floor and doing a kip up to the apron.


----------



## Arca9

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *You nailed it. They're afraid that Reigns can take his gift wrapped push and improve to overshadow their favorites. "He's not ready" coming from fans of other wrestlers is just a mask to cover that up. They know if the company is behind Reigns this much in his infantile stages that he's going to be on top for a very long time WHEN he improves. Believe That.*


As somebody who uses the "he isn't ready" retort, I say that with the believe that he actually will be ready and able with another year of work, I'm not covering up for the lack of success from the people I like, (Ambrose *cough*) I'm just under the impression that rushing him to the top will hinder him more than the organic reception he was recieving only a few months ago. If he goes on to become the face they him to be, and manages to get the fans back on side, I'll be the first to admit I was wrong. 

I see what you're saying and all, I was just highlighting that we're not all that ignorant ya know.


----------



## Hatsune Miku

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

So I guess people thinking he isn't ready for the main event equals fear of Roman Reigns? fpalm this logic. Look I can't speak for others but I can say I have no problem with him being the next face of the company. But if you did little to nothing, mic work is bad, ring work is mediocre and comes off as an arrogant douche in interviews like he's perfect and above criticism, how can I take this guy seriously and accept him as the new face of the company? Unless he adjusts his attitude (no pun intended) and show some improvement in his weak spots, then and only then I'll accept him as the new face of the company. Yeah his booking is bad but that doesn't stop him from improving on mic skills and ring work. 

That's my biggest gripe with Roman Reigns. I don't hate him, but he doesn't prove to me why I should accept him as the next face of the company when he did little to justify his push outside of his great looks.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

No fear, just giddy expectation at seeing the inevitable failure and WWE's hilariously lame attempts to make it seem like the failure isn't actually happening at all.

And considering they already blew their "bring in the Rock to transfer some cheers" load at the Royal Rumble only to have it not even fucking work, this is going to be some tragically entertaining television.


----------



## KillerSense

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



Saintpat said:


> That's the part that sounds, to me, pretty irrational.
> 
> *If he has none of those things, how will he move ratings and sell merch?*
> 
> Or is it a fear that people who think differently (than you, than most who are posting on this forum) might be the majority, that the IWC is just a vocal minority?
> 
> Is this just, in the final analysis, just a case of people throwing a fit because "I want my guy pushed"?


Whoops, missed this part. In a sense you're right. What's to fear if he has none of those things? The fear stems from "DA LOOK" and how far it might take him even if he does lack the talent, the charisma, and the skill. 

Maybe he's just good enough on the mic and in the ring and has the perfect booking for him to somehow sell merch and get ratings. Obvious NOT likely but with the way they're behind him who knows? It's in the back of my mind that he'll stay above water and people will somehow buy into the guy enough for him to stay at the top.


----------



## Doverio

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

What a bizarre thread title.


----------



## panzowf

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

I don't know why they have this guy on the mic constantly.

Goldberg and Lesnar hardly touched a mic, and they made a shit-load of money. They had charisma, presence, and the look. That's all you really need in pro wrestling to become successful, and Reigns has a lot of each (until he speaks). They weren't too bad in the ring either. I think Reigns could be so much more popular if it wasn't for good ol' Vince. F*ck you Vince.


----------



## SPCDRI

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

1. He Was Carried in the Shield
Ambrose did the heavy lifting on the mic and Rollins pitched in. Reigns sat around and grunted out cheeseball, easy to remember catchphrases. Ambrose psychologically got matches over, Rollins got them over physically, both men did the hottest spots and biggest bumps...and Reigns came in and got hot tags and took the credit. 

2. He's Been A Singles Competitor for less than a year with less than 20 singles matches.
He simply doesn't have the in ring prowess and body of work as a singles wrestler that other fan supported Rumble winners like Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose or Dolph Ziggler have.

3. He is in terrible feuds to "make him look strong."
Anybody feuding with Big Show, come on, how's he supposed to get over?

4. He's fucking arrogant
He walks around like this unaccountable, entitled twit because he knows he's The Man and will be pushed to the moon like Cena or Orton.

5. He is perceived as the corporate forcejob and resented by fans.
He is "the company man." He is "corporate." The company will do everything in its power to make him look "strong," fuck the entire roster, does it make Reigns look strong?! That is what the Rumble match was start to finish. When somebody is so obviously the Heir Apparent and he goes over fan favorites, that is a recipe for booing.

6. He cuts shitty promos
Mechanically poor, terrible material. 

7. He's greener than goose shit in the ring. 
He makes John Cena look like Chris Benoit at this point. He's greener than Luger was when they hot-shotted him on The Lex Express.


----------



## Reign Man

*20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

1. He's young.
2. He's new, fresh and he's making a difference in the main event scene.
3. He's a former WWE Tag Team Champion.
4. Great athlete, great stamina in the ring.
5. His look and image is what WWE needs for the next five years.
6. Roman Reigns is stronger, faster and built stronger than other superstars.
7. Has unlimited potential, it's WWE that chooses to water him down.
8. His family, bloodlines is unmatched.
9. He's a rising star in WWE.
10. Many people believe he will get the job done.
11. He will have all the tools in WWE to be a star.
12. Biggest threat to Brock Lesnar's Championship.
13. Earned his spot by winning the Royal Rumble match.
14. He's an attraction.
15. Sells a lot of merch.
16. Is a powerhouse.
17. Reigns vs. Lesnar is a high stakes match.
18. Is a late game changer.
19. He's unique.
20. Roman Reigns is really ready to push it to the limit.

Thanks to SeanzViewEnt for coming up with these reasons that I happen to agree with.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

More like the fear that he'll become another Sheamus as he is being sorta forced within the push to be someone he clearly isn't comfortable portraying.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

"He's a former tag team champion"

:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

OP,


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



Saintpat said:


> The more I see the reactions pile up (and go farther down the road of self-described "hate"), the more to me it sounds like fear.
> 
> Why are people so afraid of Roman Reigns getting a shot? What happened to all the "anybody but Cena" and "WWE needs to create new stars" sentiment? What is it about Roman that makes so many abandon those lines of thinking and instead want him irradicated before ... he has a chance to get over?
> 
> It borders on the irrational.
> 
> Think about it ...
> 
> 1) If Roman isn't ready -- if he's god-awful on the mic, if he's hiding a doughboy physique under that vest, if he can't have a good singles match, if he has no charisma and can't develop a character people care about -- then what's the worst-case scenario here?
> 
> He falls on his face. He doesn't move the needle at Wrestlemania, he gets crowned champion and ratings drop and nobody buys his merch and people let their subscriptions to the Network expire and ... WWE gives up and moves on.
> 
> It's happened before: Miz went from main eventing WM to barely on TV to midcard. Tons of monster types have been given massive pushes (Ryback, Koslov, Umaga to name a few) and then faded away when they didn't get over. Orton went from Golden Boy to bouncing between being the 'lesser' guy in the main event and being in the upper midcard.
> 
> So why is the possibility of that outcome -- if you're confident Roman can't cut it -- worth pages upon pages of 'hate' threads and a "#cancelwwenetwork" movement and hoped-for takeovers of live events where you want people to boo Reigns out of the building?
> 
> Why didn't the Miz get that treatment, or Orton, or others?
> 
> Hmmm.
> 
> Could it be because ...
> 
> 2) If Roman does rise to the occasion, if the casuals and non-IWC fans get behind him and watch Raw and subscribe to the Network and buy his merch to usher in the new Face of WWE ... then he's going to be around for a long time?
> 
> Because maybe, just maybe, VKM has put his money on the right horse, and Roman can follow Cena as The Guy?
> 
> If that happens, what's so horrible about that? Cena will gradually move on to a more elder statesman role -- still occasionally in the main event but no longer the star the whole WWE Universe revolves around ... and the company will have a whole new set of fresh matches in the main event with Roman facing off against Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, Rusev, Orton and so on and so on for a long time to come.
> 
> Or is it ...
> 
> 3) This really is all about Daniel Bryan. Could there be a fear among Bryan's hardcore supporters that the indy darling might get beat out by, and not measure up to, the WWE "creation" that is Roman Reigns?
> 
> Is there a fear that Bryan will fall by the wayside BECAUSE Roman might just be the real thing?
> 
> If not, is the fear that Bryan doesn't have the staying power to be ready to grab Vince's brass ring when Roman inevitably fails? Because if you don't "belee dat" Roman is going to succeed, then surely you think Bryan's next chance (after having some time to get back into prime shape after being out injured for so long) is just around the corner.
> 
> Nature abhors a vacuum, and if Roman is a flop then that vacuum will be beckoning Bryan (or someone else) to fill it. Surely he's more than just a "Yes" chant, he's a guy who can maintain the interest of the masses for a few more months waiting for the Roman candle to burn out.
> 
> So I ask, what is it you fear?
> 
> If you think Roman ain't the real deal, why is him getting a push a big deal? It's not like he's the first "undeserving" guy to get a push, he won't be the last.
> 
> Or if you think he might be the guy with the IT factor who takes over the top spot, why does that threaten you? Isn't that what the entire IWC has been screaming for, someone to take over Cena's spot?



Time to destroy your arguments one by one.

#1 

That isn't the worse case scenario , its not even close. The worse case scenario is Reigns continues to suck in the ring and on the mic and keeps getting gassed after 5 minutes, and people care less and less about the WWE but Vince STILL PUSHES Reigns to the moon like he will do no matter what, just like he still pushes Cena after 12 years. Most fans are sick of Cena being on top and have been for years and years yet Vince still pushes him as the #1 guy even when he isn't champion. This is happening all over again with Reigns but the worse part is Reigns isn't nearly as good as Cena. Reigns is going to be the next star for the next 10 years if he can cut it or not and if the fans like / accept him or not. The problem is both HHH and Vince both are hard for him, so we are screwed either way.


#2 

Vince has never put him money on the right horse, except for Hogan and the other times he got lucky or had to be forced to push someone. He never though Austin would be a huge star and Austin made it huge on his own. The rock sure Vince wanted him to be huge star at first but because of Vince, he flopped and Vince gave up on him and put him in the NOD, the the rock starting doing his down ting and got over ON HIS OWN. Vince never wanted Punk or Bryan to be a top star and did everything he could to hold him them down but the fans made him push them . Vince is terrible at making new stars he really never has other than the undertaker and that is it.

And there is nothing wrong with Reings being THE GUY in 5 years WHEN HE IS READY, its the fact that Vince is pushing him and handing him the top guy stop before he is ready or deserves it. That is what people take issue with not that its Roman Reigns. All the WWE had to do is have DB win the RR this year, give him a nice title reign he deserves, then have Reigns beat Rusev at WM to end that streak, give Reigns MITB then he can cash it in when he is ready or have him get screwed over of it, then win the RR next year if he is ready.

#3 

Its not about Daniel Bryan, yes he is the most deserving to win the RR but there are tons of other guys that would have won that people would have been fine with like Ambrose, Wyatt, Cesero, Ziggler, etc etc
And Reigns will NEVER get bigger than DB or more popular than DB, there is no need to worry about that. DB is getting Rock and Austin like pops. Reigns is never going to get that. EVER.

As for if Reigns is the real thing, he could be great in a couple of years WHEN HE IS READY. AGAIN this ha everything to do with Reigns getting the push when he is ready and when he deserves it and not just being handed the reigns (PUN) of the top guy in the WWE when he is going to have to be carried in every single match.

what they are doing to Reigns could screw him up and cause him to fail, he could be very bad for him where as if they took if slow and gave him a nice IC or US title reign, a MITB win and then maybe win the RR in a couple of years then the WWE title he would be much better off.

Reigns does not have the IT factor he has the SHIT factor.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

Roman Reigns has not advanced beyond the guy that did the shine in The Shield.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

10. Many people believe he will get the job done
20. Roman Reigns is really ready to push it to the limit

what do these even mean, and how do they constitute as reasons and not vague and unelaborated subjective opinions?


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Because he's not an indy darling. And because he's perceived to be some big muscle guy for some reason. And because he's not Daniel Bryan.


Bullshit, bullshit and bullshit

Wyatt, Ziggler and Lesnar aren't indy darlings yet they are all very over

Lesnar is "some big muscle guy" yet is probably the 2nd most over guy on the roster

No, he's not Bryan, and neither were Ambrose, Ziggler, Wyatt, Rusev, Mizdow and Barrett when they were getting cheered on to win the Rumble


----------



## Addychu

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*



Reign Man said:


> 1. He's young.
> 2. He's new, fresh and he's making a difference in the main event scene.
> 3. He's a former WWE Tag Team Champion.
> 4. Great athlete, great stamina in the ring.
> 5. His look and image is what WWE needs for the next five years.
> 6. Roman Reigns is stronger, faster and built stronger than other superstars.
> 7. Has unlimited potential, it's WWE that chooses to water him down.
> 8. His family, bloodlines is unmatched.
> 9. He's a rising star in WWE.
> 10. Many people believe he will get the job done.
> 11. He will have all the tools in WWE to be a star.
> 12. Biggest threat to Brock Lesnar's Championship.
> 13. Earned his spot by winning the Royal Rumble match.
> 14. He's an attraction.
> 15. Sells a lot of merch.
> 16. Is a powerhouse.
> 17. Reigns vs. Lesnar is a high stakes match.
> 18. Is a late game changer.
> 19. He's unique.
> 20. Roman Reigns is really ready to push it to the limit.
> 
> Thanks to SeanzViewEnt for coming up with these reasons that I happen to agree with.



I feel that there isnt 20 reasons as you have repeated a few in different words... earned his spot? They dont fight it out properly, you do know that right? Its already decided who will win, and it sure isnt Reigns.
Tools? What does that mean... 
It isnt WWE that water him down, its himself, didnt you see his new move on smackdown? Fail or what!

And okay where are his skills in the ring? You didnt mention that at all!


----------



## panzowf

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



Marrakesh said:


> Good post. I think a lot of people make the mistake of thinking that WWE will just continue to push Reigns at all costs if he bombs because ''Cena has been boo'ed since 2006 and he's still the face of the company''
> 
> Well there is a huge difference between Cena and Reigns. Cena has the largest fanbase in WWE. Yes they are not the most vocal at the TV tapings and most of them are under 12 years old but they exist no matter how much the adults boo him.
> 
> He makes WWE tons of money because of this. He's also a pretty decent guy, has a great physique and he's willing to work tirelessly for the company.
> 
> All this combined makes him an ideal candidate to be the ''Face'' of the company.
> 
> Now how did Cena get there? The reality is that he was insanely over in 2004/5 when he got his big break. 100x more so than Reigns was prior to the rumble. This isn't debatable either go look it up on the network for anyone who didn't watch back then.
> 
> This didn't happen by accident either. The guy is talented, very talented. The character is not to my taste but he is and was miles ahead of Reigns in terms of ability.
> 
> The adults turned on him by 2006 but his core fan base never wavered and no matter how much he got boo'ed no one on the roster could match his merch sales(excluding Punk but that is a whole other discussion) or drawing ability.
> 
> Should people be worried that WWE would continue to push a not-over babyface Reigns for months on end just because he looks good? Not really.
> 
> It won't happen because if he is getting boo'ed in every arena it's not the same as Cena. He doesn't have that fanbase and he doesn't make the company a fraction of what Cena does.
> 
> WWE will move on to someone else if he is as bad as we all expect him to be. That is a fact.


Great post. I remember making this thread not too long ago to show how over Cena was in 2004.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1526233-john-cena-crazy-over-2004-a.html

Reigns is not even close to that.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

For me, damn sure ain't fear.


It's concern.


Concern that this push, if it fails, can ruin Reigns. I don't wanna see that happen. I don't like when talent becomes a scapegoat for the company's miscues and if this fucks up, that's exactly what will happen. All the blame will go on Reigns, with people saying he ain't a draw, when if that's the case, it's the presentation of him that isn't a draw.



And I've said before that there should be an uneasy feeling on pulling the trigger on Daniel Bryan due to his neck, which I doubt is 100%. You don't want another Edge on your hands or a repeat of last year but should still take the fans into account. We really don't care about the future, we cherish the moment. And based on everything that's happened in the past 3 years and his journey before that, we kind of live vicariously through Bryan. Him succeeding isn't just him. It's the IWC, the fans that sung along to "Final Countdown" and chanted "You're gonna get your fucking head kicked in" at his opponents, the fans that were there when he wore the mask, the ability to see your guy grow. That moment.


I'd like to think fans have more of a connection with Bryan than Roman. But again, for me, it's concern over "what next" if this fucks up for Roman but also a bit of disappointment that a very likable guy who cares a helluva lot about wrestling and yet another workhorse who is once again not getting the opportunity he deserves.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

I stopped reading after #4


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

You're that person with the youtube video with the same title, aren't you?


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*



Addychu said:


> I feel that there isnt 20 reasons as you have repeated a few in different words... earned his spot? They dont fight it out properly, you do know that right? Its already decided who will win, and it sure isnt Reigns.
> Tools? What does that mean...
> It isnt WWE that water him down, its himself, didnt you see his new move on smackdown? Fail or what!
> 
> And okay where are his skills in the ring? You didnt mention that at all!


If you read my post, you'd see that these are SeanzViewEnt's reasons.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

Congratulations on this awful thread :bo


----------



## HelloLadies1482

Let's see...this man has whipped his dick out and hopped around on a youtube video like a deviant. I also saw a video of him dressed in full Cena gear. 

You want to use him as some sort of proof to justify your crush? Have at it hoss.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

I think people are afraid of having someone who "sucks" shoved as the face of the company, yes. Even moreso after ten years of Cena.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

This thread has some serious potential


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

SeanzViewEnt:


----------



## Ozymandias

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

Fun fact: Roman Reigns, the guy that will main event Wrestlemania, has had less PPV singles matches in his entire career than Hornswoggle had from from May 4 to June 1 of 2014.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

Great stamina? :Jordan2

Is that why he took a nap in one of the Rumble corners? :austin


----------



## Arca9

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

Not that i'm trying to be rude, but it's people like you who encourage users here to bash Reigns the way they do. Even if these aren't directly your opinions, I've seen your other ones and either, you're knowingly wording your opinions with the intention of getting a response... or you're trolling.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

A mixed reaction in Hartford is not a good sign. I figured he'd get cheered there. I'm no longer going to make any assumptions about Denver this Monday.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

also, how do you "earn" a spot by winning the rumble? unless kayfabe lives again, that makes no sense at all.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*

How can you deserve something ''because you're young'' :shrug 

Terrible list.


----------



## Addychu

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*



Reign Man said:


> If you read my post, you'd see that these are SeanzViewEnt's reasons.


But you posted them and agreed... plus you didnt add anymore, which you could of done... I guess its pointed to both of you?


----------



## Addychu

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*



Chrome said:


> Great stamina? :Jordan2
> 
> Is that why he took a nap in one of the Rumble corners? :austin



:clap:clap


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*

So everyone at the Royal Rumble must've been an IWC fan then...

Reigns doesn't even get pops when he makes his entrance all I hear are mostly boos or crickets.


----------



## Your_Solution

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*

I'm not afraid of Reigns being the next top guy, if he can handle that role then I'd welcome it. If he wins over the crowd and starts putting on good matches it'd be awesome to see.

But Reigns becoming the next Cena....yeah, that scares the hell out of me. We don't need another top face thats actually more of a heel cutting corny promos and wrestling mediocre matches. We really really don't need a guy doing that for another decade. Tho to be fair to Cena he did improve a ton in the ring over that time and has a list of excellent matches to his credit now, but taken as a whole the run he's had is still ridiculous and the idea of Reigns repeating it makes me sad as a wrestling fan. 

So yeah, I wish Reigns success. Don't be Cena though. If they keep booing you turn heel, if youre a badass enough heel people will cheer you and turn you into a top face organically. Please don't pull a Cena and laugh at the boos for years and years.


----------



## nwoblack/white

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*



Reign Man said:


> 1. He's young.
> 2. He's new, fresh and he's making a difference in the main event scene.
> 3. He's a former WWE Tag Team Champion.
> 4. Great athlete, great stamina in the ring.
> 5. His look and image is what WWE needs for the next five years.
> 6. Roman Reigns is stronger, faster and built stronger than other superstars.
> 7. Has unlimited potential, it's WWE that chooses to water him down.
> 8. His family, bloodlines is unmatched.
> 9. He's a rising star in WWE.
> 10. Many people believe he will get the job done.
> 11. He will have all the tools in WWE to be a star.
> 12. Biggest threat to Brock Lesnar's Championship.
> 13. Earned his spot by winning the Royal Rumble match.
> 14. He's an attraction.
> 15. Sells a lot of merch.
> 16. Is a powerhouse.
> 17. Reigns vs. Lesnar is a high stakes match.
> 18. Is a late game changer.
> 19. He's unique.
> 20. Roman Reigns is really ready to push it to the limit.
> 
> Thanks to SeanzViewEnt for coming up with these reasons that I happen to agree with.


LMFAO dumbest post I have ever read..U gotta be like 13
You know wrestling is scripted right?


----------



## DOPA

*Re: 20 Reasons Why Roman Reigns Deserved to Main Event WrestleMania 31*



Reign Man said:


> 1. He's young.
> 2. He's new, fresh and he's making a difference in the main event scene.
> 3. He's a former WWE Tag Team Champion.
> 4. Great athlete, great stamina in the ring.
> 5. His look and image is what WWE needs for the next five years.
> 6. Roman Reigns is stronger, faster and built stronger than other superstars.
> 7. Has unlimited potential, it's WWE that chooses to water him down.
> 8. His family, bloodlines is unmatched.
> 9. He's a rising star in WWE.
> 10. Many people believe he will get the job done.
> 11. He will have all the tools in WWE to be a star.
> 12. Biggest threat to Brock Lesnar's Championship.
> 13. Earned his spot by winning the Royal Rumble match.
> 14. He's an attraction.
> 15. Sells a lot of merch.
> 16. Is a powerhouse.
> 17. Reigns vs. Lesnar is a high stakes match.
> 18. Is a late game changer.
> 19. He's unique.
> 20. Roman Reigns is really ready to push it to the limit.
> 
> Thanks to SeanzViewEnt for coming up with these reasons that I happen to agree with.


Dear User,

Please stop flooding the general section with Reigns threads. It's getting annoying and you can make all your points in one instead of 5.

Regards,

Every member of WF.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Omg, Reigns has a discussion thread again :drose. N***a we made it!*


----------



## BornBad

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Omg, Reigns has a discussion thread again :drose. N***a we made it!*


#makeitReigns 

#RomanLegion 

:reigns2


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: The Roman Reigns Fear Factor*



Saintpat said:


> Or if you think he might be the guy with the IT factor who takes over the top spot, why does that threaten you? Isn't that what the entire IWC has been screaming for, someone to take over Cena's spot?


lol no....

Can't speak for anyone else but I don't want there to be another Cena.

Prior to Cena I don't think there's been another time in wrestling history where the entire company basically revolved around one guy for nearly a decade (except for Sammartino but wrestling was different back then).


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Why Does the IWC Think the Majority of Fans Hate Roman Reigns?*



gabrielcev said:


> So everyone at the Royal Rumble must've been an IWC fan then...
> 
> Reigns doesn't even get pops when he makes his entrance all I hear are mostly boos or crickets.


Well, I've seen him get a lot of pops.

I don't put a lot of stock in Philly crowd reactions -- that's a town where Eagles fans booed Santa Clause and pelted him with snowballs.

I don't deduct that people hate Christmas from that.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Omg, Reigns has a discussion thread again :drose. N***a we made it!*


:lmao :lmao :lmao

That's fucking gold! :lol


----------



## Enigmal

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

2 main reasons.

1. He actually looks like a legitimate main eventer, unlike Bryan and Ziggler.

2. He doesn't come out smiling and chanting YES like a child. Faces are supposed to be badasses who come out and beat people up. That's what Reigns does. Not enough faces like that these days.

He's also better in the ring than Bryan. He does more than just kicks. His mic skills are fine too but I cbf arguing about that.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Enigmal said:


> 2 main reasons.
> 
> 1. He actually looks like a legitimate main eventer, unlike Bryan and Ziggler.
> 
> 2. He doesn't come out smiling and chanting YES like a child. Faces are supposed to be badasses who come out and beat people up. That's what Reigns does. Not enough faces like that these days.
> 
> He's also better in the ring than Bryan. He does more than just kicks. His mic skills are fine too but I cbf arguing about that.


Oh enough with the old "he has to be 6 ft 5! to be credible" , it doesn't work anymore. People aren't stupid. The whole idea that there's a certain "look" that makes someone more credit as champion is absolutely stupid and shows how indoctrinated people are. Some of the most successful wrestlers let alone champions who didn't have "the look" 

Mick Foley
Yokozuna
Andre The Giant

Then there are guys who weren't the Hogans or Warriors' look such as Austin(too bland of a look), Bret Hart(too small) , Kurt Angle(too small) and even Shawn Michaels(too small)


Now look at some of the guys who weren't great champions and were underwhelming like

Diesel 
Ultimate Warrior 
Sycho Sid

Sometimes you can't shove a muscle freak , or someone that has a "good look" down peoples throats and expect them to guarantee money. It doesn't work that way.


----------



## Britani

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Enigmal said:


> 2 main reasons.
> 
> 1. He actually looks like a legitimate main eventer, unlike Bryan and Ziggler.
> 
> 2. He doesn't come out smiling and chanting YES like a child. Faces are supposed to be badasses who come out and beat people up. That's what Reigns does. Not enough faces like that these days.
> 
> He's also better in the ring than Bryan. He does more than just kicks. His mic skills are fine too but I cbf arguing about that.


Lmao

fucking cancer


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Props Keepin It Stylish!


----------



## From Death Valley

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The rumble wasn't just about Bryan
But is also bout how they used jobber Kane and Fat show to bury better workers the fans and the iwc root for. Bryan Ambrose Wyatt Rusev Ziggler swagger all of them were booked to look like shit to make their hand picked guy look strong the crowd saw thru the bullshit Vince Trips and Dunn pulled it was disgusting then having those two irrelevant fucks laugh about it while they just kept burying everyone was hard to watch.

Yes the people have been wanting somebody to take Cena spot for the longest but the people wanted CM Punk or Bryan after Punk left Bryan was the guy they've picked and the guy their sticking with, not Roman Reigns. The fans knows he's talentless and his weakness has been exposed just look at the rumble. 

Cena was natural the fans liked him when he was on the start of his ME run. Reigns look just so forced out there and it's killing Reigns.

Even Cena has expressed his thoughts before about Bryan he clearly wants Bryan to have his chance as well.

Hell when Bryan beat him clean was because he approved it in reality you know Vince would not allow Bryan to go clean over Cena. But Cena told creative to fuck off and made it happened regardless. 

Do you think Reigns would put someone over with that over inflated ego he's starting to develop?

Hell no. Reigns is bad for business he can't draw shit but some how because Vince jack off to the sigh of him he thinks that the fans would like RR and it was proven at the rumble that they don't


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It would be understandable if Reigns was #2 behind Bryan when it comes to popularity but he is not. here are the babyfaces that are more over than Reigns.

1.Bryan
2.Ziggler
3.Ambrose
4.Cena

And I am not even counting Mizdow who is more over than Reigns because he is not a face yet or Orton who will probally be more over than Reigns. So when Mizdow officially turns face and Orton returns, Reigns might be #7 . The #7 most over face they want to be the next top guy.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



ironyman said:


> Because some men are secure enough to not let his good looks get in the way of thinking that he is a cool character. I mean, would you rather see 10 more years of this being shoveled down your throat as the main guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or would you rather give someone new a chance that has a darker image, more of an attitude and looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a cool character that still has room to improve. Hell, everyone even loved him in The Shield, but ever since word got out that WWE planned to give him the push to the top, people instantly turned against him on a dime. As they are so prone to do.
> 
> As for me? I am just happy to finally be seeing some real change from a decade of Super Fruity Pebbles and am going to give Reigns a chance to run with the ball. If he fails, then so be it. At least they made a fucking move with someone else. And I sure as shit like his character better than John Cena.


I don't think you understand HE'S NOT GOING TO BE AN EDGY FACE HE"S GONNA BE A JOHN CENA KID FRIENDLY GUY!!If you reigns fans think Reigns is going to be an edgy top face you're delusional. This Vince Mcmahon is the same guy who turned every single heel that we all liked and turned them corny and goofy. Same faith awaits reigns. You have to act like a goof to be the top guy. Reigns is only getting this spot because of the fact that John Cena has been going down with age.If Cena was immortal Vince might have been Cena now then and forever. Worst part about it is that Reigns is gonna be booked like this supposed underdog.


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

I felt the boo's at the Rumble were not directly for him, but more towards WWE in a whole.

I like Roman the character on TV. I hate those pants though. He may not be the best in what he brings to the ring, but that can be said about a lot of the big names.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

LOL, if you don't want to read the whole thread, here's what almost every Reigns fan said,

"I like him because I like him and that's my opinion so shut up"

Most fans couldn't even do the one thing you asked OP and couldn't name the one quality they liked.

Just say you think he's hot and you wanna bang him, if you were honest maybe WWE would give him a cooler character that's more fitting and liked. I think he could do a Rick Rude/ Fandango type of heel character for the ladies.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



IrwinRSchyster said:


> Yeah? So if someone's opinion is that Stone Cold Steve Austin sucked on the mic, that's fair, because, you know, it's subjective.
> 
> Or when someone says Bret Hart can't wrestle...
> 
> Wrestling isn't subjective, neither is film, or music or any other art form. Some people are too ignorant to know the difference between what is good and what is bad and we've been forcefed this idea through school and the media that everyone's opinion is valid and we all have equal merit.
> 
> We don't.
> 
> For every Stone Cold Steve Austin, there is a Roman Reigns. One guy was good at his job and one isn't.


Not sure if you know the difference between objective and subjective. 

Saying art like music, movies, and even wrestling isn't subjective is just laughable. 

For something to be objective he has to be based on facts not on feelings . How can you measure music or even film as a fact? You cant. '
Its always someones opinion and opinions are subjective not objective.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



Enigmal said:


> 2 main reasons.
> 
> 1. He actually looks like a legitimate main eventer, unlike Bryan and Ziggler.
> 
> 2. He doesn't come out smiling and chanting YES like a child. Faces are supposed to be badasses who come out and beat people up. That's what Reigns does. Not enough faces like that these days.
> 
> He's also better in the ring than Bryan. He does more than just kicks. His mic skills are fine too but I cbf arguing about that.


Yeah Reigns just comes out and does stupid shit like this.






how is any of that bad ass


----------



## SolidSnake87

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*






That rant!


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Here is the reactions from the crowd from someone who was there. 






it gets bad around the 7:40 or so mark. Look at the expression of people's faces in that crowd. total disgust and they are tuned out.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Yeah Reigns just comes out and does stupid shit like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is any of that bad ass


I just find everything he does as forced and straight up bad.

The cartoon jokes are the worst of a bad bunch.


----------



## tailhook

*Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

MITB 2014.

Coming off Payback, the next day they broke up The Shield. All 3 guys had tremendous heat and Reigns had been fairly over since they gave him the I'm-Not-Batista spot in the Rumble. Not to mention that The Shield had been playing 6-man tag games since the match with the Wyatts burned down the house at EC in February and then went over Evolution in the ME @ Payback.

With DB out, they started playing Authority Whipping Boy with Reigns (literally). And given The Shield storyline, it felt more DB than Cena and he continued to get traction as he jumped a couple hurdles and got in the title match @ MITB.

And then they buried him.

Having Cena win that match literally cut his character off at the knees with the fans in a way that I don't think they understand. Sure, he was in the main event at Battleground, but who cared about that PPV? It was a CenaWinsLOL because everybody knew Cena was getting Lesnar @ SummerSlam. And that squash match @ SS shocked everybody to the point that nobody even really cared about Reigns anymore. It was all about Lesnar, and Rollins when he wasn't there.

Fastforward to Rumble. So now Reigns is coming back from the dead. They can act like he has momentum all they want. They can delude themselves into thinking he's as over as he was in July. But he's not. The one thing that truly distinguished him from Cena and made him feel more like the new generation, The Shield, is no longer a factor in his character. Rollins doesn't even mention it that much anymore. Ambrose has moved on. Reigns and Ambrose can play the 'brother' card all they want, there aint a rub to give. 

Without that heat, he's basically turned into the next iteration of John Cena... and they might as well take Old Yeller (Reigns) out back and shoot him now if he's going to continue to get hung with that.


----------



## heyman deciple

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

The break up of the Shield,it was a lot easier to hide his limitations when you had Ambrose Doing the promos and Rollins doing the ring work.

All he had to do was look tough, hit a spear, hit a superman punch and call it a day.

Following the shield, he needed to be protected more. Almost Goldberg like booking. Short matches where he hits his shit or longer matches with people that could legit carry him. And never let him near a mic or if you do short and sucking sweet.

He needed to be booked like a bad ass and he started spouting nursery rhymes.

This isn't about Daniel Bryan. Reigns needed to both step up and be handled better and he wasn't.


----------



## Ruzz

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*



heyman deciple said:


> All he had to do was look tough, hit a spear, hit a superman punch and call it a day.


Completely agree with this. His "silent powerhouse" persona was fine in the Shield, where the other 2 did the talking. But now that he's solo, he can't carry himself for nuts on the mic. He needs a manager like Lesnar, someone who can talk for him.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

reigns whole push is an insult to our intelligence. he's called a powerhouse, yet does no power moves. he's a badass, yet spends most of the match selling.

from now to wrestlemania he should be booked like a mini lesnar, short mic times, destroys his opponents in under 5 minutes. 

have him debut a couple new moves to help. have his opponents sell them like death while the commentators drool over the new reigns who has expanded his arsenal to deal with lesnar.

problem solved.

what will we get? long promos and matches for him to 'get experienced'


----------



## rritf

*Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I think in all fairness, its fair to let Reigns fans and Reigns haters also let out their opinion on Roman Reigns.

Personally, Im mixed. I enjoy that he is the choose one to lead the company into the future but also he needs to improve on his mic skills. We cant have one day horrible and then the next "decent". Other than that, I have no problems with Reigns. I also do something more important that none of you do: I dont compare him to anyone else, past, present or future. He is Roman Reigns. Period.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

He is a bad in ring worker & he is a bad mic worker. 

So what is there to like about him? DA LOOK? :reigns


----------



## rritf

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*



NastyYaffa said:


> He is a bad in ring worker & he is a bad mic worker.
> 
> So what is there to like about him? DA LOOK? :reigns


Thank you for sharing your honest opinion and not letting this thread go downhill from the start  I appreciate it.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

Can't wrestle just yet still very green and is about a year or 2 away from being anywhere near ready. Horrible mic worker, everything he says feels forced and plain awkward. His cardio is horrible and is simply not fit enough.

He has the look going for him and that's about it.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I only dislike his push, really. I mean, they sabotaged the entire Rumble to make this guy look good. And that's only the beginning. I wouldn't hate him at all if his push didn't do so much damage to the rest of the roster.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I like him. He's pretty good in the ring (not great or anything, but he doesn't bore me; the shittiness of his ring work is vastly overstated), and his delivery on the mic is definitely improving, the issue now is that they need to either give him better material or let him be himself and start coming up with his own promos. I also think he looks cool and that's definitely a plus. I know, I know, "DA LOOK" and all that, but seriously, what's wrong with liking someone because they have a cool look? I guess no one on this forum has ever liked a character from a movie, a video game, or a comic book in part because they looked cool? And be honest... 

Anyway, do I want to see him in the position he's in now, which is main eventing Wrestlemania and becoming the next top face of the company? Not really, no. Maybe some day, but right now, I don't think he's ready for that spot and I'm a bigger fan of the likes of Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Bray Wyatt, and Daniel Bryan (the latter of which who should be headlining Mania this year over Reigns), but I don't think Reigns is terrible either.


----------



## mr21gf

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

Awful in the ring, only a couple of moves which he usually botches (especially the Samoan leap), absolutely horrendous on the mic, botching promos and spits everywhere when he is about to spear someone. What is there to like about him? Not only that but he took Bryan's spot at mania. I mean if you watch one of Bryan's matches and then watch Reigns matches you'll see Bryan is far quicker paced and exciting...


----------



## EpicMike

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

The Shield complimented each other and hid all three members shortcomings so well, it exposed the gaps in their game when they broke up.

Rollins has by far done the best job of growing into a complete singles star, he was always the best worker but now he has the presence and the promo skills as well.

Reigns on the other hand has struggled, his in ring ability just isn't there yet and his promos are terrible (granted, when you're fed the line "sufferin' succotash son" there's only so much you can do with it).

The main problem is, Reigns has been a singles star for less than a year and they're handing the top spot to him on a silver platter when he's just not ready.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

Of all the reasons, if I picked one, it would just be his character. He's a little less annoying in real life, but on TV, the way he talks is just laughable. Imagine somebody talking like that in real life to you, I would start busting up laughing in his face. It just doesn't work, but I can see how it could fit a small child or young girl's idea of what a tough guy would sound like. Maybe if he was a heel I'd start appreciating his annoying personality more.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I will say this as gentlly as I can what i dislike about Reigns his mic skills his in ring ability very basic full of punches his cardio, his attitude he comes across entitled already at this stage its just not right.

He represents favoritism and he is really not that good. Imagine Op you work your ass off day and night in your proffesion you one of the best at it most people love what you do but the company doesnt choose you because The employer chooses someone in his/friends family or because they digg how the other person look thats exactly what they doing with Reigns i know its not his fault but come on dude train your ass off to prove me wrong right now his not imprrssing me at all.

No matter what the other wrestlers say that kind of thing must demotivate a person no matter how you look at it they lying to Reigns full of fake smiles the guy paid no dues.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

Pros:

He's looks like a champion. The championship belt would look good around his waist.
He's marketable.
The ladies love him.
He's already proven successful as part of The Shield.

Cons:

He gets gassed way too quickly.
He hasn't proven himself as a single competitor. His best singles match (which was really good) was against a veteran in Orton.
The fans are angry at him by association since he won the Rumble and Bryan didn't.
His mic work isn't great.

I'm not a fan of Roman Reigns myself but I can see the appeal and probably have a lot more faith in him succeeding than most people do.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I used to dislike him. Now I think he's cool because The Rock flew to Philly just to publicly endorse him. :rockwut


----------



## rritf

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*



heizenberg the G said:


> Imagine Op you work your ass off day and night in your proffesion you one of the best at it most people love what you do but the company doesnt choose you because The employer chooses someone in his/friends family or because they digg how the other person look


Id say thats life. I wouldnt hate that other person nor talk shit because I know it isnt his fault that he was born and the future made him in that position.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I don't like him because he's getting pushed to the moon even though he can't wrestle, can't talk, and can't act.


----------



## Arca9

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

His attitude outside the ring is a fairly single minded one, I'm in the camp that doesn't believe he is ready but am not hoping he is unsuccessful, who he was in the Shield is the Reigns that got over, his push is being forced onto the fans, if he had been allowed a more organic build then this time next year there is no saying how popular he would have become.

There's every chance he does become a worthy top guy but they've booked him into a huge corner, you've got the upset Bryan fans, and the fans who aren't ready for Reigns as a WrestleMania main eventer.

There's only so much he can do with his limited experience, Vince needs to wake up and give him some help because so far he has been the catalyst for this booking.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Oh Wrestling Jesus, how I have missed you :ti :clap


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

1. Cena 2.0, as if it is a must to have a Cena amongst every generation.
2. Being pushed down my throat, simply I threw him up.
3. I like agile performers.He is not agile by any means, if you focus, he has his only 5 moves of doom that he doesn't change.Very consistent and inflexible move set.
4. He can't talk


----------



## jacobdaniel

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

It's not that I dislike Reigns himself, I just dislike the push he's being given. What has he done to deserve to main event mania? He's had not one high profile feud since starting his singles run, has had no memorable matches, no exciting or memorable promos, and hasn't even won a mid-card title (except the tag titles.) Granted I know the mid card titles are irrelevant these days, but you get my point. I understand the company wants to push him as the new top guy, and that's fine, but he isn't ready. You could say the same for Lesnar when he got his initial push back in the day, but as Heyman says, Brock is a once in a lifetime athlete. I mean John Cena didn't even get the push that Reigns is getting. And don't even get me started on the Royal Rumble match. That match was booked entirely for Roman Reigns. Every single over babyface that was in the Rumble were made to look like a bunch of jabronis just for the sake of him. 

I also don't like what his push represents. It's like WWE is basically saying this our guy, we're strapping the rocket to this guys back, and if the majority of our fans don't like it, tough shit we're doing it anyway. There has been a lot of talk this week about the crowd reaction in Philly, and some have said thar Reigns didn't deserve that. I don't think most people were booing because he won, I think most were upset with the company and the way they're going about things.

With all that said, I actually believe he's got major potential. Could he be the face of WWE someday? Quite possibly so. But he's not ready for it yet.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

Roman Reigns thread counter number 68,091,230,123.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*



rritf said:


> Id say thats life. I would hate that other person nor talk shit because I know it isnt his fault that he was born and the future made him in that position.


Sorry I dont buy that for a second I know its life but it doesnt make it right and I answered your question end of debate.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*



gabrielcev said:


> Roman Reigns thread counter number 68,091,230,123.


Yea this. I've taken part in these threads too but it's all been discussed to death already. 

My Prediction: In 8-10 months WWE will have moved on to somebody better and more over if Reigns doesn't cut it. If he's still shit (*and they know he is, they just think he'll appeal to a certain part of their audience*) and he isn't making them money then he'll be moved down the card. 

What i hope happens: The guy actually entertains me and gets over by himself. 

He may well get moved down the card if he bombs but I'd rather he took the opportunity and proved everyone wrong than have to sit through a painful year of what he's shown us so far.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

True answer is duck lips and selfies.


----------



## Hatsune Miku

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I'm indifferent about him. I feel like he could be a great face of the company given time, but the way he carries himself inside and outside the ring and the way the WWE pushes & books him just doesn't make me take him serious as the new face of the company. His mic work needs polish, his move set is very limited and his character is all over the place. Granted he does show promise of improvements here and there, but later it's been non existent. Also considering the fact that he comes off as a arrogant douche and thinks he's above all criticism in interviews just irks me. 

I have no problem accepting him as the face of the company, but he needs to get his act together and stop being lazy just because everything is being handed to him on a silver platter. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

He has great presence.
He has a great look.
He can deliver promos when not given crap material.
He's not bad in the ring.
Even though his moveset is limited at this point, the moves he does are great and complement his style/character.
He's got a great family background.
He's got backstage support so probably won't be booked like a complete moron.


----------



## ClintDagger

People are missing the mark on where Reigns "went wrong". He hasn't done anything wrong, he just isn't ready yet to be a top of the card singles act. Vince pushing him so early is an indirect result of WWE bringing in Brock Lesnar for a 2nd run under a contract that was severely tilted in Brock's direction. 

Vince/HHH instead of using Brock as they should have had him lose to Cena out of the gate, then have an "Even Steven" feud with a part time past 40 years of age HHH. All of this to fulfill their fantasy that somehow "Sports Entertainers" are tougher & better than UFC fighters. So what happens then? Vince wakes up and realizes that Brock has about a year and a half left on a very expensive contract and the WWE has gotten nothing out of it. So he spends the next 16 months having Brock tear through Punk/Taker/Cena, including ending the streak in an effort to build up Brock's heat so that it could be transferred to someone and make a new star. Problem is, all Vince has is existing stars like Cena & Bryan that don't need the rub from Brock, and several young guys that don't have enough equity yet to believably defeat Brock and/or hang with the Brock/Heyman act on the mic or in the ring. But Vince had to go with someone and he chose Reigns for obvious reasons (Vince loves "Da Look" and Reigns' pedigree). In hindsight Vince should have had Brock face a guy only once in his 3 year run, go unbeaten, and built up to either Cena, Punk, Bryan, or Taker and if Brock didn't resign for beyond 2015 have that person go over an undefeated Brock on the way out at WM 31. Instead Vince royally effed it up and the fans are left to pick up the pieces and deal with a very green Roman Reigns.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

Don't like or dislike him. He's just there, like 90% of the roster for me.

Only guys I like are Bray, Trips, Seth


----------



## Dawnbreaker

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

Well...

- He is pretty bad in the ring
- Lacks any sort of innovation in his move-set; formulaic to the point it degrades his matches. 
- One of the worst mic workers I have ever seen 
- Terrible cardio that limits him severely
- Lacks characterization (seriously, what is his character?) 
- Pushed solely on one trait and no future top guy should be
- Has nothing to connect with the crowd with; no struggle to the top to get him organically over
- I personally dislike his attitude outside of the ring and think he self-compromises his face persona with it
- The embodiment of nepotism 

Plenty to dislike while I only find his look appealing, which makes him quite marketable. But that is it, he falls short in every other aspect and in my opinion I don't ever see him connecting with the whole audience and/or improving to a main event level on the mic.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*

If WWE insisted on doing the cartoon/fairy tale nonsense they should have put him in a tag team with Bo Dallas for a few months.


----------



## cocaineblues

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

I think a Reigns tweener character would work well now. Instead of playing the typical face card of "The paying customers can boo and cheer whoever they want" he should go with a more edgy way of saying the same thing that puts more focus on HIM than on THEM. 
"I'm not here to win a popularity contest. I'm here to win the WWE championship. Whether you want to boo me or cheer me. I will be the next WWE champion and I am the future and the future is NOW! Believe that" type deal.


----------



## looter

*Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

Reigns should have started out by going over Rusev in a fued before getting mania title push. Crowd would have supported him Goin against the Russian heel. And Reign's push would have been gradual and not forced. Plus cena beating rusev is a waste. Could have gave this spot to reigns instead. But vince is a dumb ass at his old age


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

Can confirm, Reigns was over as fuck that night I was there. There was already a small amount of people booing him but his pops were just as loud as Ambrose's. Not as loud as Bryan on the pre-show or Ziggler.

I felt bad for Ziggler, loudest chant of the night was "Let's go Ziggler" when he went off and Zig Zagged someone on the ladder, but the announcers talk right through it.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

Same old garbage repeated from the other 15,000 Roman Reigns threads - Move on and accept what WWE want to do please


----------



## HardKor1283

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

Reigns' biggest problem was getting hurt and missing several months when he should have been working his way into the spot he's in now.
Earlier in the year Bryan got hurt and the Shield broke up at roughly the same time. Ambrose got the feud with Rollins and Cena took over Bryan's feud with the Authority. Reigns was left as a kind of wild card in the title picture. Then Reigns got hurt and disappeared for several months. And now that he's back, he's in the ME at Mania without having done anything. 
If he had been around, Reigns probably would have played the role Ziggler played at Survivor Series and after. If Reigns had been the sole survivor at Survivor Series and then been one of the guys "fired" when the Authority came back and then came back and had to earn a spot in the Rumble with Ryback and Rowan, he'd look like he was in the mix instead of just being this guy who hasn't done anything but we're all supposed to act like he's "the guy."

Reigns' problem is he dropped off the face of the earth for a few months and then comes back into the WrestleMania ME with no build up and people aren't buying it. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Rekz

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

''Reigns haters'' so If you don't like Roman you are a hater or what?

His gimmick (he has one?) is trash, he is a bad talker and in the ring is just decent in his best day. As a heel he was explosive, but as a face is so boring and nothing badass, just corny. 

And Vince booking him like he is Batman is just awful. I just hope the guy improves, he has potential but right now he is very bad.


----------



## Revann

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

This is actually what i was thinking. Have him "win for USA" before pushing him in the main event makes perfect sense.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

None of this is "where Reigns went wrong". He went wrong because the Shield hid his weaknesses, and he apparently didn't bother to work on them after the split.


----------



## Shamans

*A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*

Like most of you, I don't like this idea of Reigns being the next star but I was wondering a few things that could maybe improve his image. 

First of all he needs to stop with that thing he does when looks at the camera and smiles (sort of pouting his lips). It's really cheesy and for a supposedly "badass" makes no sense at all. He needs to be mean. Someone who is wild and just destroy everyone. 

As for his move set, Reigns needs to add stuff like powerbombs and spine busters. 

Just pains me to see this. I thought Reigns could have been a really successful superstar if he was allowed to grow organically.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

Reigns vs. Rusev was the obvious choice, and it made the most sense for Reigns. He is not ready for the main event, he needs a face pop injection, and Rusev is the only guy who could have gotten that for him. And he needed no-pressure, because the pressure of the main event is what is ruining him.


----------



## Trivette

*Re: A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*



Shamans said:


> As for his move set, Reigns needs to add stuff like powerbombs and spine busters.
> 
> Just pains me to see this. I thought Reigns could have been a really successful superstar if he was allowed to grow organically.


Agree 100%. The man still has a lot of potential but it appears as if creative has botched his booking intentionally. For someone who is constantly referred to as a "powerhouse" he rarely executes and "power moves". 

C'mon, is a gorilla press or a delayed vertical suplex too much to ask for?


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*

1. He learns how to cut good promos
2. He learns how to work a good match (inb4 lol says you, go and try to step in the ring yourself lolololol butthurt mark)


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

Who should of won the Royal Rumble then?.. Don't say Bryan because WWE is clearly trying to create a new star here.. Reigns might not be ready for a mega push but WWE is doing the right thing letting someone like Reigns win the Rumble. They're building for the future.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

You are preaching to the choir,OP.

As far as Reigns being the future, if you dig dystopian futures,have fun.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

For all the flak people give WWE, they did the right thing having Cena win the U.S. Title all those years ago. Some can argue that he was at his best at that time. They should have let Roman win a mid-card title and help build it back up before pushing him into 'Mania's main event. People probably wouldn't be so split on him then.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

They fucked the whole WM up.

It should've been:
Bryan/Lesnar
HHH/Ziggler
Reigns/Rusev
Rollins/Orton

Those should've been the top-4 matches imo. I also think that Sting's first & only WWE match should be against Taker. No interest in seeing him have a match vs. HHH.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I don't like him because he has no talent.

- He is marketed as a powerhouse yet he has no power moves. 90% of his offense are weak looking punches. NONE of his moves have any sort of weight or impact to them. Nothing he does looks like it hurts.
- He uses a spear as a finisher.
- He's terrible at selling.
- He tries too hard to look and sound cool during his promos. It looks like it is taking every ounce of willpower and concentration for him to deliver his lines and all of his cues to duckface and run his hand through his hair.


Worst of all, he is the living embodiment of Vince's hypocrisy. "Grab the brass ring!" Motherfucker, what has Reigns done to grab the brass ring?!!?! NOTHING. He spent the first year and half being carried by superior talent. He's had ONE, that's right, ONE PPV singles match and he's being pushed to the moon. I've always hated Cena, but at least when he started getting pushed he could give a promo comfortably without looking like it was the most difficult thing in the world to do. At least he had good singles matches under his belt before the formulaic bullshit set in. Reigns has none of that.

Roman "Da Look" Reigns is the male equivalent of a Diva search model becoming a wrestler. He's fucking Candice Michelle with a dick.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

He comes across very well in not-WWE promos and interviews. But none of that carries over to his on-screen character. 

- His promos are painful. Like downright awful, really, really, really bad. Granted, Vince is writing them and he's an imbecile who is completely out of touch, but still Reigns delivery is god awful. The crowd can't get behind him in any way when he talks. And, in my opinion, if you want to be a main eventer in the WWE, you should have the balls to walk up to Vince and say "No. I am not fucking say this stupid shit." because that's what Austin, Rock, Foley, Jericho, and a slew of others did in order to get over.

- His matches are not very good. He definitely looks like he gets winded quickly, and by the end of the match he just looks gassed. That type of thing shouldn't be noticeable in the performers, because most of them are in peak physical condition. Maybe the booking of his matches just isn't helping him, there should be more rest spots, etc.. But he really doesn't know how to wrestle a singles match, there is no real psychology or story when he wrestles. 

- His push. His push is so fucking generic and boring that it's no wonder why the fans revolted against it. The guy was like the 4th or 5th most over face on the roster before Rumble, with no real momentum or feud going for him, and now he's getting the Mania push. And you have to watch HHH/Steph pretend they don't want it, when the audience already knows they want him more than anyone. It's off-putting. It's phony. He already comes across as a phony, like Cena. 

- His moveset. He has to add some things to it, honestly. He already is at a point where he's spamming the Superman Punch (which I actually like and think is a cool move for him), but fuck is the Spear lame. The WWE has overused the Spear to an absurd point, I just loathe it as a finisher. And I loathe the idea that Brock Lesnar is going to job to a Spear. Spear him 20 times and it's still ridiculous that a Spear would end him. It's one of those credibility-killing finishers in my opinion, and always has been, since Edge started using it.


----------



## Peter Venkman

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*



NastyYaffa said:


> They fucked the whole WM up.
> 
> It should've been:
> Bryan/Lesnar
> HHH/Ziggler
> Reigns/Rusev
> Rollins/Orton
> 
> Those should've been the top-4 matches imo. I also think that Sting's first & only WWE match should be against Taker. No interest in seeing him have a match vs. HHH.


I almost agree with you. I don't have any interest in seeing Undertaker wrestle ever again, though. I don't want my memories of Undertaker to be that of a decrepit old man creaking his way through a match with a performer like Sting, who - quite frankly - isn't fit to lace the Dead Man's boots and never has been. Undertaker should stay retired. If Sting is to wrestle at Wrestlemania, it should be against Bray Wyatt. And Wyatt should win. The rest of your Wrestlemania card looks good, though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

He seems like a good guy in real life. It's not even that I dislike the guy. I just think he has improvements to make to his 'game.' And once he makes them, I wouldn't have any huge problem with him being the champion one day. I'll likely never be a big fan of the guy because he's not my style. But that's not why I don't think he should be champion next month. Make your improvements, then you get your push. That's how it's supposed to be. And it's not like he's old or something, he still has plenty of time in his career to improve and then get the big push.


----------



## looter

NastyYaffa said:


> They fucked the whole WM up.
> 
> It should've been:
> Bryan/Lesnar
> HHH/Ziggler
> Reigns/Rusev
> Rollins/Orton
> 
> Those should've been the top-4 matches imo. I also think that Sting's first & only WWE match should be against Taker. No interest in seeing him have a match vs. HHH.


Wow this card would have been brilliant. Wwe smfh


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

Yeah we all know the card should have been:

Bryan vs Lesnar for the WWE Title
Reigns vs Rusev for the US Title
Rollins vs Orton with the MITB on the line
HHH vs Sting
Bray vs Taker
Ambrose vs Cena for the right to master Nikki's titties 
AJ vs Paige vs Nikki for Divas title


----------



## southrnbygrace

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Keepin It Stylish said:


> *Omg, Reigns has a discussion thread again :drose. N***a we made it!*


I agree!


----------



## cocaineblues

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

I think they are forgetting someone else.... Ryback. We were lead to believe Ryback and Rusev were going to feud, but that has suddenly been dropped.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*

He needs to stop being less talented than Ezekial Jackson


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

I think they made a mistake in giving Ambrose the feud with Rollins instead of Reigns. 
After the Shield split bot Rollins and Ambrose had a direction and purpose on television unlike Reigns who was randomly thrown into multi-man matches and a forgettable feud with Orton. 

It also made Reigns looks terrible because it seems that he didn´t care at all about the split and what Rollins did to his best friend.

With that said, he really is terrible so that´s obviously is the biggest problem.


----------



## Peter Venkman

*Re: Why Do You Like Or Dislike Roman Reigns? Explain*

I don't dislike him, I just don't want him to be the champion or face of the company just yet. I'd rather that the WWE acknowledged the organic appreciation that D-Bry has and let him ride that wave for a while before forcing Reigns on us. I mean, if they'd just let D-Bry win the Rumble and go to Wrestlemania to face Brock in the ultimate David/Goliath battle, they could've spent some time grooming Reigns and preparing him for the main event by having him involved in some decent angles and storylines, rather than just short-cutting him with a shitty Rumble win and then have him piggy-back on the Rock's popularity.


----------



## looter

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Who should of won the Royal Rumble then?.. Don't say Bryan because WWE is clearly trying to create a new star here.. Reigns might not be ready for a mega push but WWE is doing the right thing letting someone like Reigns win the Rumble. They're building for the future.


Wwe could have been creative and had dean win. Would have had to let him win more matches before rumble though. Or just let bryan win. Bryan is newer than cena atleast and he is most over guy at moment


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*

For someone that's incredibly boring, their sure as hell is a lot of Roman Reigns threads.. If people want him to go away, people should stop talking about him.

I don't mind him being the next big star. It doesn't effect my enjoyment of the product.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

Vince was never going to let Rusev's unpinned/unsubmitted streak go by without facing John Cena (this a multi PPV feud not just one). And @ Mania he will see $$$ when he involves Hulk Hogan in the feud (maybe IF he somehow passes a physical they do Cena/Hogan vs Rusev/Somebody). And with Reigns/Rusev happening @ several Smackdowns it was never something they were going to do.

But Reigns/Rusev has future WWEWHC feud written all over it.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*

Stop sucking?


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Where Roman Reigns Went Horribly Wrong.*

He should've lost to Orton at Summer Slam, and paid some dues to make his push feel more organic. Coming right from a tag team, and beating a 10 time world champ shouldn't happen.


----------



## looter

JY57 said:


> Vince was never going to let Rusev's unpinned/unsubmitted streak go by without facing John Cena. And @ Mania he will see $$$ when he involves Hulk Hogan in the feud (maybe IF he somehow passes a physical they do Cena/Hogan vs Rusev/Somebody). And with Reigns/Rusev happening @ several Smackdowns it was never something they were going to do.
> 
> But Reigns/Rusev has future WWEWHC feud written all over it.


Omg no to hogan. And seeing cena on Thursday doing his lame jokes on Lana I don't need cena vs rusev in my life. Man wwe is stupid


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> For someone that's incredibly boring, their sure as hell is a lot of Roman Reigns threads.


What a defense. IF HE'S BORING, YOU WOULDN'T TALK ABOUT HIM! 

He's main eventing WRESTLEMANIA and winning the WWE CHAMPIONSHIP in his FIRST WrestleMania as a singles act, and he has about as much business being there as Tensai did. Of course people are talking about him. If you go to a restaurant and the chef takes a shit in your food, are you gonna talk about it? I guess you wouldn't, BECAUSE THAT WOULD MAKE IT GOOD, WOULDN'T IT? fpalm



> If people want him to go away, people should stop talking about him.


Yeah, because that's really gonna work.


----------



## Stone Hot

CM Punk Is A God said:


> For someone that's incredibly boring, their sure as hell is a lot of Roman Reigns threads.. If people want him to go away, people should stop talking about him.


Nope they think constant complaining of him will make him go away.

Idk what old wrestler said this ( I think it was Shane Douglas) but he said talk good about me or talk bad about me as long as your talking about me that's all I care about. 

So you see the more people talk about Reigns, the more people make threads on him the more and more he will be around


----------



## I Ship Sixon

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Who should of won the Royal Rumble then?.. Don't say Bryan because WWE is clearly trying to create a new star here.. Reigns might not be ready for a mega push but WWE is doing the right thing letting someone like Reigns win the Rumble. They're building for the future.


ut*With people saying the company needs to THINK about future stars when the OBVIOUS is in their face.
Its Very Simple.How long did Austin last on top when he got there?How long did The Rock stay with the company after he got on top?So what if Bryan is not their model wrestler or if he suseptible to injury.Look at Austin. *


----------



## Guy LeDouche

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*

They were always gonna go with Rusev vs Cena at WrestleMania. That was pretty much a given.

Reigns feuding with Wade Barrett for the Intercontinental title could have been better and would have cooled off Reigns' push for when he's actually ready but since this company is eager to find "their guy", they're rushing Reigns' main event push which will most likely hurt Reigns once he gets exposed badly at WrestleMania.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*



cocaineblues said:


> I think they are forgetting someone else.... Ryback. We were lead to believe Ryback and Rusev were going to feud, but that has suddenly been dropped.


Ryback beat Rusev by count-out to get the Rumble Spot, after getting fired, that was the end. 

Once they did the firing angle it was over for that feud.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What a defense. IF HE'S BORING, YOU WOULDN'T TALK ABOUT HIM!
> 
> He's main eventing WRESTLEMANIA and winning the WWE CHAMPIONSHIP in his FIRST WrestleMania as a singles act, and he has about as much business being there as Tensai did. Of course people are talking about him. If you go to a restaurant and the chef takes a shit in your food, are you gonna talk about it? I guess you wouldn't, BECAUSE THAT WOULD MAKE IT GOOD, WOULDN'T IT? fpalm
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, because that's really gonna work.


Taking a shit in someone's food has nothing to do with this. That was a terrible comparison.. Quit crying over every little thing.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: A few things that could freshen up Roman Reigns?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Taking a shit in someone's food has nothing to do with this. That was a terrible comparison.. Quit crying over every little thing.


The worst wrestler on the roster main eventing the biggest show of the year is not a little thing.

But what do I know. I love Reigns because I'm talking about him...I just don't know I do.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*



ItsMyWorldDammit said:


> With people saying the company needs to THINK about future stars when the OBVIOUS is in their face.
> Its Very Simple.How long did Austin last on top when he got there?How long did The Rock stay with the company after he got on top?So what if Bryan is not their model wrestler or if he suseptible to injury.Look at Austin. [/B]


Don't tell me you're trying to insinuate Bryan should of won the Rumble?. WWE needs more than Bryan and Cena. They can't rely on them forever.. People don't get it. They don't have many main-event guys and as soon as they try to build some the fans bitch about it.. They're building Reigns into a top guy and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.

Bryan had one of the best WrestleMania moments someone could ask for last year, and of course you people want it again. Wrestling fans are unbelievably selfish... I hate Reigns as much as most of you but at least i see the bigger picture here.


----------



## cocaineblues

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*



JY57 said:


> Ryback beat Rusev by count-out to get the Rumble Spot, after getting fired, that was the end.
> 
> Once they did the firing angle it was over for that feud.


So the Ryback promo about it not being an American Vs Russian thing, just a big guy kicking another big guys ass was for a rumble spot, nice.


----------



## I Ship Sixon

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Don't tell me you're trying to insinuate Bryan should of won the Rumble?. WWE needs more than Bryan and Cena. They can't rely on them forever.. People don't get it. They don't have many main-event guys and as soon as they try to build some the fans bitch about it.. They're building Reigns into a top guy and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Bryan had one of the best WrestleMania moments someone could ask for last year, and of course you people want it again. Wrestling fans are unbelievably selfish... I hate Reigns as much as most of you but at least i see the bigger picture here.


*If not Bryan why not Ziggler or why not Ryback.Someone the fans respect.And I agree new stars are needed at all times but several factors should play into selecting those stars *


----------



## looter

CM Punk Is A God said:


> ItsMyWorldDammit said:
> 
> 
> 
> With people saying the company needs to THINK about future stars when the OBVIOUS is in their face.
> Its Very Simple.How long did Austin last on top when he got there?How long did The Rock stay with the company after he got on top?So what if Bryan is not their model wrestler or if he suseptible to injury.Look at Austin. [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Don't tell me you're trying to insinuate Bryan should of won the Rumble?. WWE needs more than Bryan and Cena. They can't rely on them forever.. People don't get it. They don't have many main-event guys and as soon as they try to build some the fans bitch about it.. They're building Reigns into a top guy and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Bryan had one of the best WrestleMania moments someone could ask for last year, and of course you people want it again. Wrestling fans are unbelievably selfish... I hate Reigns as much as most of you but at least i see the bigger picture here.
Click to expand...

Yeah but the wwe is pushing reigns in the worst possible way. They are idiots. Plus they already had new guys getting popular but vince decides to bury them in favor of cena


----------



## Peter Venkman

*Re: Reigns vs Rusev was the obvious choice but wwe messed up forcing reigns in title push*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> Don't tell me you're trying to insinuate Bryan should of won the Rumble?. WWE needs more than Bryan and Cena. They can't rely on them forever.. People don't get it. They don't have many main-event guys and as soon as they try to build some the fans bitch about it.. They're building Reigns into a top guy and there's absolutely nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Bryan had one of the best WrestleMania moments someone could ask for last year, and of course you people want it again. Wrestling fans are unbelievably selfish... I hate Reigns as much as most of you but at least i see the bigger picture here.


But, the fact is, Daniel Bryan should have won the Royal Rumble. The majority of fans wanted it. Nobody really wanted Reigns to win the Rumble besides the clowns in the WWE offices. You can tell that from the reception he got. Yeah, they might be trying to build new stars but all they've done is make Reigns about as popular as a fart in an elevator. The backlash against him has already started and he hasn't even won the title yet! LOL.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I was reading the Observer from the WM13 week and I found this quote very interesting:



> No question Maivia has both the look and the athletic ability to some day be what they want him to be, but a lot of folks resent him getting pushed to this degree because he's not there yet.


Roman Reigns is far from the worst wrestler on the roster. Please don't make yourselves look like dumbasses. Go easy on the guy, he has things to offer.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...eigns_Last_Night_The_Rock_and_Mick_Foley.html



> - For what it's worth, Roman Reigns was heavily cheered at Saturday night's WWE live event in Edmonton, Alberta, Canada.


Are we sure Reigns is going to be booed from here on out?


----------



## HornSnaggle

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> So the big question-
> 
> Do you all think the reaction carries over to all the other towns, or is it a one night thing?


Boos tend to catch on, maybe not so pronounced as in Philly, but certain cities will be worse [Chicago] and some majority support. 
I guess the question to ask, who else could have faced Lesnar ? Bryan just coming off a major injury was not a contender for 20 suplexes. Cena vs Lesnar has obviously been played to death. Show could have worked if they built it up right, but not many want to see him as a serious contender and he was thoroughly whipped by Brock just months ago.
Rusov probably the only realistic contender but he doesn't have the status to main event against Brock ... So that pretty much leaves Reigns, and whatever surprise they can whip up with Rollins finally cashing in.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> I was reading the Observer from the WM13 week and I found this quote very interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns is far from the worst wrestler on the roster. Please don't make yourselves look like dumbasses. Go easy on the guy, he has things to offer.


Who is worse than him, really? I really think he is the worst worker on the roster.


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Rock wasn't headlining Mania 13, so what's the point?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



NastyYaffa said:


> Who is worse than him, really? I really think he is the worst worker on the roster.


Wow, really? Titus O'Neil is ten times worse than he is, Erick Rowan is worse than he is, Ryback is worse, Big E is worse, Otunga is worse, Kane and Big Show are currently worse, Konnor is worse. 



murder said:


> Rock wasn't headlining Mania 13, so what's the point?


But he headlined Mania 15, his third year in the main roster. Roman Reigns didn't headline Mania 29 either, he's going to headline 31, his third year in the main roster.


----------



## Trifektah

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Here's a way to fix this whole mess:

Have some kind of a moment in the ring with Bryan and Reigns out there together, maybe have them team up for a tag match in the main event of Raw. The fans will obviously cheer Bryan over Reigns which visibly angers him. Next week, have The Rock tell Roman that the only way he's going to earn the peoples' respect is to beat Daniel Bryan at Fast Lane with the Mania match on the line. Reigns loses at Fast Lane, Bryan goes on to face Lesnar. Reigns accuses Rock of being in cahoots with Bryan and turns on him, savagely beating him. This leads to Rock/Reigns at Mania with Reigns going over to_* LOOK REAL STRONG*_. This leads to a new paranoid, conspiracy theory heel character for Reigns which will actually give him some character and depth instead of the chickenshit or overconfident heel persona that every bad guy has nowadays. This makes sense, because he trusted Rollins, he thought they were brothers and he stabbed him the back, and now he thinks The Rock stabbed him in the back. Roman can then turn on Ambrose leading to a big feud for the two of them before he goes on to feud with Bryan for the Title at SummerSlam.

Hire me, WWE.


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> But he headlined Mania 15, his third year in the main roster. Roman Reigns didn't headline Mania 29 either, he's going to headline 31, his third year in the main roster.


And you don't see a difference between Rock developing as a character, as a mic worker and as a wrestler and Reigns (not) developing in any of these things? 

He's 100% the same he was at mania 29, whereas Rock was ten times the worker and ten times as over at 15 that he was at 13.


----------



## JamesCurtis24

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I agree with what most people say, he isn't ready. His character just isn't there yet. It makes me laugh when out of the 3 SHIELD members, he's the least prepared. Ambrose and Rollins are both MUCH more set into their character and prepared to main event WM.

I'm really hoping the end of Mania does turn out with Rollins standing on top. And perhaps a Reigns heel turn, I honestly think that's what he needs to start getting some rub on his character.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



NastyYaffa said:


> Who is worse than him, really? I really think he is the worst worker on the roster.


fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> I was reading the Observer from the WM13 week and I found this quote very interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns is far from the worst wrestler on the roster. Please don't make yourselves look like dumbasses. Go easy on the guy, he has things to offer.


Rocky Maivia never headlined Wrestlemania, that's the difference. A wrestler shouldn't be Main Eventing the biggest show of the year if they clearly have A LONG way to go.



Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


Out of all the Main Eventers and upper mid carders, he's by far the worst. Even Big Show and Kane are better as far as mechanically working a match.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Rocky Maivia never headlined Wrestlemania, that's the difference. A wrestler shouldn't be Main Eventing the biggest show of the year if they clearly have A LONG way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> *Out of all the Main Eventers and upper mid carders, he's by far the worst. Even Big Show and Kane are better as far as mechanically working a match.*


Came here to post exactly this. Saying Reigns is the worst worker on the roster is kind of an asinine statement or a HUGE over exaggeration, but if you compare Reigns to the guys on the roster at the same level Reigns is getting pushed to, or beyond, so say the upper card and ME level talents, I would also say he is the worst worker of that group as it stands right now today.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> Came here to post exactly this. Saying Reigns is the worst worker on the roster is kind of an asinine statement or a HUGE over exaggeration, but if you compare Reigns to the guys on the roster at the same level Reigns is getting pushed to, or beyond, so say the upper card and ME level talents, I would also say he is the worst worker of that group as it stands right now today.


You guys have to start understanding that it's not Reigns they are really pushing. It is Reigns hair. 

Think about it. They are pushing Reigns hair in spite of Roman Reigns himself. 

All this time all Reigns has done is flop when given a microphone or some ring time. 

He's given us fairytales and looney tunes promos, he failed to De...Declare himself into the Royal Rumble and he has such a bad work rate in his matches that Big Show has put him to shame. 

All the while his hair has maintained all of it's momentum. The hair flick is over. WWE aren't stupid, they know talent when they see it and by far the most over entity on the roster is Roman Reigns hair. 

Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns Hair Vs Bear Wrestlemania 31 Main event booked. 

:reigns2

I went too far.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> You guys have to start understanding that it's not Reigns they are really pushing. It is Reigns hair.
> 
> Think about it. They are pushing Reigns hair in spite of Roman Reigns himself.
> 
> All this time all Reigns has done is flop when given a microphone or some ring time.
> 
> He's given us fairytales and looney tunes promos, he failed to De...Declare himself into the Royal Rumble and he has such a bad work rate in his matches that Big Show has put him to shame.
> 
> All the while his hair has maintained all of it's momentum. The hair flick is over. WWE aren't stupid, they know talent when they see it and by far the most over entity on the roster is Roman Reigns hair.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns Hair Vs Bear Wrestlemania 31 Main event booked.
> 
> I went too far.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Out of all the Main Eventers and upper mid carders, he's by far the worst. Even Big Show and Kane are better as far as mechanically working a match.


fpalm


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


Do you just respond with facepalms and not say anything intelligent? Okay then.

Just respond to this with a facepalm too.


----------



## Korvin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

But do people overall want to see Big Show or Kane in another match? Maybe thats one of the reasons why they are trying to get this push on Reigns to work. Maybe they want to push another big muscled up guy so that they can finally move on from Kane and Big Show. Maybe so they don't have to pay Lesnar to be the Champion while he is hardly around.

I don't find Reigns to be the worst worker on the roster but he is one of the worst in the upper card. Its not all his fault though. The WWE pushed him way too soon and it sure didn't help that he was sidelined for a short time while gaining no experience as a singles competitor.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Do you just respond with facepalms and not say anything intelligent? Okay then.
> 
> Just respond to this with a facepalm too.


nope. Devil smiley face >


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> You guys have to start understanding that it's not Reigns they are really pushing. It is Reigns hair.
> 
> Think about it. They are pushing Reigns hair in spite of Roman Reigns himself.
> 
> All this time all Reigns has done is flop when given a microphone or some ring time.
> 
> He's given us fairytales and looney tunes promos, he failed to De...Declare himself into the Royal Rumble and he has such a bad work rate in his matches that Big Show has put him to shame.
> 
> All the while his hair has maintained all of it's momentum. The hair flick is over. WWE aren't stupid, they know talent when they see it and by far the most over entity on the roster is Roman Reigns hair.
> 
> Brock Lesnar vs Roman Reigns Hair Vs Bear Wrestlemania 31 Main event booked.
> 
> :reigns2
> 
> I went too far.


Reigns is the new Eva Marie. Complete shit but dat look n HAIR!!!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



murder said:


> And you don't see a difference between Rock developing as a character, as a mic worker and as a wrestler and Reigns (not) developing in any of these things?
> 
> He's 100% the same he was at mania 29, whereas Rock was ten times the worker and ten times as over at 15 that he was at 13.


Dude, Batista headlined WM21. Are you telling me Batista is/was a better worker than Roman Reigns? Was Batista a great talker? No. Just like Roman, he had a great look and, unlike Roman, he had a freaking great storyline going for him. If you want to shit on WWE's booking of him then by all means go ahead, I agree with it 100%. Now all this bullshit about Roman Reigns being the worst wrestler on the roster, not knowing how to work, etc, it's just ridiculous. The guy is a good wrestler whether you like it or not. He's not great obviously and yes, the guys who he's competing with are ten times better than him because they have ten times the experience he does, but for what he is - the prototypical WWE top star who looks like an action hero - he's pretty good. He's getting fed crappy promos and wrestling against guys who can't have a good match with anyone, let alone a heavyweight with three years of experience. If you really think about it, he's probably doing a lot better than most guys would in his position.

It's one thing to criticize WWE for how they handle him, but to criticize his talents as a wrestler is just dumb, at least to me. He's being groomed to be the next top guy and whether you like it or not, Daniel Bryan or Dean Ambrose are not in the running for that spot. Just get rid of the corny promos and he'll be just fine.


----------



## Terminator GR

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> I was reading the Observer from the WM13 week and I found this quote very interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns is far from the worst wrestler on the roster. Please don't make yourselves look like dumbasses. Go easy on the guy, he has things to offer.


If anything, this proves vince just doesnt learn.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Wow, really? Titus O'Neil is ten times worse than he is, Erick Rowan is worse than he is, Ryback is worse, Big E is worse, Otunga is worse, Kane and Big Show are currently worse, Konnor is worse.
> 
> 
> 
> But he headlined Mania 15, his third year in the main roster. Roman Reigns didn't headline Mania 29 either, he's going to headline 31, his third year in the main roster.


You need to get head your head out of your ass and stop comparing Reigns to The Rock. 

The ''Rocky Maivia'' character lasted about 6 months before The Rock completely transformed himself. 

Roman Reigns hasn't developed even 1/10th as much as The Rock did from 1997- Mania 99 when he headlined. 

If you can't see this then you are utterly clueless. 

Compare Reigns to someone more appropriate if you want to make a point. 

Rock comparisons are beyond ridiculous. Just because they are ''related'' doesn't mean they share any of the same skill set and anyone who has been watching Reigns for the past two and a half years will know this.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


http://www.prowrestling.net/article...om-the-show-going-from-Raw-to-Smackdown-40726


Wanted you to check this out...especially the Reigns reactions part. I wonder sometimes if I watch the same shows as some of the other posters on here. If you read the smackdown thread you'd swear up and down that Reigns got destroyed by that crowd or was mostly negative but I thought it was more positive than negative especially with the "lets go Roman" chants and the reaction he got for his spear and especially when he was celebrating at the top of the ramp.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> http://www.prowrestling.net/article...om-the-show-going-from-Raw-to-Smackdown-40726
> 
> 
> Wanted you to check this out...especially the Reigns reactions part. I wonder sometimes if I watch the same shows as some of the other posters on here. If you read the smackdown thread you'd swear up and down that Reigns got destroyed by that crowd or was mostly negative but I thought it was more positive than negative especially with the "lets go Roman" chants and the reaction he got for his spear and especially when he was celebrating at the top of the ramp.


Im done trying to tell them Reigns got a good reaction on smack down. They will learn the hard way that Reigns will only get booed in Smark cities and at WM


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Im done trying to tell them Reigns got a good reaction on smack down. They will learn the hard way that Reigns will only get booed in Smark cities and at WM


Yeah, I thought it was pretty obvious too. The majority of the crowd was pretty hot for him by the end of the Big Show match and everyone is saying he got booed out of the building.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Yeah, I thought it was pretty obvious too. The majority of the crowd was pretty hot for him by the end of the Big Show match and everyone is saying he got booed out of the building.


They are just in denial because they want him to be booed in every city like they did in philly on the RTWM. I really want to hear what they would say if Reigns got a standing ovation. What excuses will they use next time?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> You need to get head your head out of your ass and stop comparing Reigns to The Rock.
> 
> The ''Rocky Maivia'' character lasted about 6 months before The Rock completely transformed himself.
> 
> Roman Reigns hasn't developed even 1/10th as much as The Rock did from 1997- Mania 99 when he headlined.
> 
> If you can't see this then you are utterly clueless.
> 
> Compare Reigns to someone more appropriate if you want to make a point.
> 
> Rock comparisons are beyond ridiculous. Just because they are ''related'' doesn't mean they share any of the same skill set and anyone who has been watching Reigns for the past two and a half years will know this.


Roman Reigns: 2012 Wrestling Observer Award for Most Improved. I think this is enough evidence that Roman has improved a lot since he made his debut.

I'm not comparing him to the Rock skill-wise. I'm saying that you should give Roman the benefit of the doubt because there have been others, such as the Rock, who people felt negatively about because of a perceived overpush and they proved everybody wrong. 

Roman is clearly one of the most over guys on the roster. WWE pushed him heavily and protected him and it paid off. It seems to me like you're all trying to find excuses to crap on Roman Reigns when he's not nearly as bad as you're trying to make him look. He has a ton of qualities that other wrestlers don't have and that make him appealling to a large part of the audience.

Reigns and Rock are not similar skill-wise but their situations are similar in the sense that WWE's insistence in doing things their way (and completely out of touch with what the audience wants) ended up hurting two very promising and talented wrestlers. Once WWE understands that those stupid promos they're forcing on Roman aren't working he'll flourish like Rock did when he dropped the Rocky Maivia gimmick. I'm not saying he'll become as big as the Rock but he'll be where WWE wants him to be, as a guy they can build their company around.


----------



## Headliner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So, unless they are trying to turn Reigns heel this was a pretty dumb move, but knowing WWE they are purposely trolling/pissing off fans who don't think Reigns is ready & Bryan fans by having Bryan put over Reigns at the PPV. WWE loves to smile at people's disgust.


----------



## Geeee

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I really enjoyed Raw this week. 4 really good matches and the main storyline is actually kind of interesting...


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Headliner said:


> So, unless they are trying to turn Reigns heel this was a pretty dumb move, but knowing WWE they are purposely trolling/pissing off fans who don't think Reigns is ready & Bryan fans by having Bryan put over Reigns at the PPV. WWE loves to smile at people's disgust.



They are either changing the ME to Bryan/Lesnar, which I doubt, or turning Reigns heel at Fast Lane. They set up the heel turn story perfectly.....

Authority disappointed in Rollins, flips Reigns into being their new "future" and the authority's new hope for keeping Bryan from succeeding.

Or like you said it's just the WWE trolling, and they put Reigns over Bryan clean as a "face" and things will get worse for Reigns.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Fast Lane is in Memphis, Tn......*If* WWE goes with Reigns winning at Fast Lane if he and Bryan put on a great match the Memphis crowd will respond positively.


----------



## Y2Joe

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> They are either changing the ME to Bryan/Lesnar, which I doubt, or turning Reigns heel at Fast Lane. They set up the heel turn story perfectly.....
> 
> Authority disappointed in Rollins, flips Reigns into being their new "future" and the authority's new hope for keeping Bryan from succeeding.
> 
> Or like you said it's just the WWE trolling, and they put Reigns over Bryan clean as a "face" and things will get worse for Reigns.


I can see this, too. Except I would wait until Rollins cashes in and wins the title (from Bryan).

Then I can see an Evolution-type situation, like when Triple H kicked Orton out of the group.

Not saying it's going to happen, but it would be cool.


----------



## muttgeiger

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

At this point, it doesn't matter to me. It worked last year- the stars aligned, and they were able to change course and come up with a great program for Bryan.

This year it is a contrived, convoluted clusterfuck. Reigns isn't great, but I don't hate him. I like Daniel Bryan, but I'm not demanding he be in the title match either, as long as they give him a good match with a decent buildup. No matter what, I will probably enjoy the title match, but it won't have the same feel as last year either way. But what can you do- I probably would have booed Reigns at RR too, but in the end, WWE has kind of been forced into a shitty situation. (their fault, but still). 

I'm also curious to see what the hell happens if Bryan loses to reigns, and they go w/the Ziggler match. Great match, but how do they make a decent angle out of that?

I will say I am looking forward to almost all of the other announced and rumored matches more than usual though. If they throw in a Miz/Mizdow, and Cody/Goldust match in the undercard, I'd be pretty happy.


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



elhijodelbodallas said:


> Dude, Batista headlined WM21. Are you telling me Batista is/was a better worker than Roman Reigns? Was Batista a great talker? No. Just like Roman, he had a great look and, unlike Roman, he had a freaking great storyline going for him. If you want to shit on WWE's booking of him then by all means go ahead, I agree with it 100%.


Here I agree with you. Even though, Batista turned out to be a great worker two months later at Vengeance. Going into Mania however, I was very skeptical he was the right choice, but at least he was the most over guy in the Rumble match and thus deserved the push, unlike Roman, who was the most hated in the Rumble. 

And that is because of their booking, which made it obvious all year that Reigns would win the Rumble. And that wasn't a problem at all, until Bryan came back. Before that, I was all for Reigns and I think his reaction at the Rumble would have been much better, had Bryan not returned until after the Rumble.


----------



## kusksu

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Although I like the fact that the title match might be changed (or at least Reigns character) I think these type of storylines are really diminishing the importance of the rumble.

Now-a-days, it seems like every other year they find a reason to change the main event and screw over the rumble winner (or in some cases, have him not actually headline Wrestlemania).

The rumble used to mean everything heading into Wrestlemania. Now its just one way to get into the main event.


----------



## BTNH

*If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Only saw the first half hour of Raw but if anything, it made me want to root for Reigns. Honestly WWE just shot themselves in the foot.

Roman Reigns will probably be a mega star in the company and fair play to him, I dont think anyone has an issue just that he has been pushed too early which I agree with. If anything, winning next years Rumble would have been better. But after that bs start to Raw it legitimately made me want to root for Reigns, it made me feel like he was the babyface getting screwed over and it made Bryan look bad. When he first came out I expected him to try and put himself aside and get Reigns over, however in kayfabe Bryan came across as an asshole. He had a shit showing at the Rumble and came out clutching at straws for another chance


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

So you're easily manipulated. That's what they count on. Hope you're happy contributing to the problem.


----------



## BORT

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So you're easy manipulated. That's what they count on. Hope you're happy contributing to the problem.


Pretty much this. Reverse Psychology at its finest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Op, you are just what WWE was looking for. It would seem you are their target audience.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

It's funny how people think that they "manipulate" the fans to like Reigns. Let's not pretend as though most of you weren't "manipulated" last year with Bryan.


----------



## BORT

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Daniil Vycheslav said:


> It's funny how people think that they "manipulate" the fans to like Reigns. Let's not pretend as though most of you weren't "manipulated" last year with Bryan.


How exactly were fans "manipulated" last year? You honestly think the WWE had Batista win the rumble just to get Bryan more over?


----------



## Deebow

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

If you want to cheer for Reigns now, WWE did their job effectively. I'll give it to them, they did make Reigns look extremely sympathetic. I still don't think he should be in the main event of WM, but WWE did a good job of reeling the fans this episode. If Reigns can have a classic match with Bryan, maybe my opinion of him might change. I do like the fact that they are going with Bryan/Reigns instead of the advertised main event of Reigns/Big Show.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

wwe's strategy worked, you fell for it. lol


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

That's all it took, huh? Hey, maybe you can help me out. I work at a bank and was recently looking through our files and found a bank account that belongs to you. Apparently a relative of yours was trying to hide another dead relatives money that was willed to you (even though I don't even know you or your relatives names). Since I'm such an honest man I've decided to help you reclaim your lost fortune. In order to do that I'll need you to PM me your full name, address, social security number, and a bank account of yours that is in good standing to wire your funds to. No, no. Don't thank me. Thank you.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



kusksu said:


> The rumble used to mean everything heading into Wrestlemania. Now its just one way to get into the main event.


The Rumble always had 1 large inherent flaw IMO and that was it built a main event 2 months away. A lot can happen in that time. Injury, someone more over comes along, etc.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

No-one can say I've been manipulated because I've been happy that Reigns won the Rumble but I can't believe Daniel Bryan is getting another shot to main event WM31. He lost the Royal Rumble match fairly and I don't see how The Rock interfered to help Roman win as Big Show & Kane were already eliminated but went back into the ring to eliminate Reigns, Rock didn't do anything wrong. Surely Big Show & Kane should be getting punished if anything. I'm hoping Reigns beats Bryan at FastLane and goes on to main event WM31 look he's supposed to do.


----------



## Keeping it Stylish

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

* We should all rally to our idol, and help him build the Roman Empire we've been waiting for. His looks will save the company, his in-ring talent will create a second big-bang, and his mic-skills will be a revolutionary insomnia treatement :drose *


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Chris22 said:


> No-one can say I've been manipulated because I've been happy that Reigns won the Rumble but I can't believe Daniel Bryan is getting another shot to main event WM31. He lost the Royal Rumble match fairly and I don't see how The Rock interfered to help Roman win as Big Show & Kane were already eliminated but went back into the ring to eliminate Reigns, Rock didn't do anything wrong. Surely Big Show & Kane should be getting punished if anything. I'm hoping Reigns beats Bryan at FastLane and goes on to main event WM31 look he's supposed to do.


Did you not watch the show tonight? They covered this. Bryan's getting added to the #1 contenders-ship because he never lost his title to Brock (or anyone).




Keeping it Stylish said:


> * We should all rally to our idol, and help him build the Roman Empire we've been waiting for. His looks will save the company, his in-ring talent will create a second big-bang, and his mic-skills will be a revolutionary insomnia treatement :drose *


Wouldn't this be faster for you if you just go download some gay porn?


----------



## Keeping it Stylish

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



McCringleberry said:


> Wouldn't this be faster for you if you just go download some gay porn?



*Giving a BJ to ROMAN REIGNS would be an honor, that is the truth.*


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: Question to Roman Reigns marks.*



birthday_massacre said:


> Not sure if you know the difference between objective and subjective.
> 
> Saying art like music, movies, and even wrestling isn't subjective is just laughable.
> 
> For something to be objective he has to be based on facts not on feelings . How can you measure music or even film as a fact? You cant. '
> Its always someones opinion and opinions are subjective not objective.


Explain how The Shawshank Redemption has almost universally positive reviews from top critics and Transformers 2 doesn't. 

Explain why Karl Gotch is considered one of the best of all time by everyone and Giant Silva isn't. 

It's because people who actually look at things objectively can judge things like art based on merit. Not just on whether it gives them fuzzy feelings in their tummy-wummy. 

This concept that everyone's opinion is equally valid is a very very new concept. Until about 30 years ago, you'd be laughed out of the room for suggesting it. 

If Roman Reigns is your favorite wrestler, that's fine. But it means you don't have a complete understanding of what wrestling is. Just because he makes your nether regions tingle doesn't mean he is talented as a wrestler.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

To be fair people around here and i include myself in this don't watch WWE like they would any other TV show. 

The majority of WWE's audience do. I know this because i have friends who watch the show weekly and they are the very definition of a ''casual''. They have their favorites but they accept the storylines and their place on the card for what they are just like they would have to in any other TV show. 

The vast majority of WWE's 3-4 million weekly viewers fall into this bracket. 

They know a lot more than they used to in regards to how the business works but for the most part they go along for the ride. 

There is a vocal minority (and i don't mean last year as that was universal) that often make their voices heard above everyone else. 

The fact is that if these very vocal anti-cena and anti-WWE audience members were the majority then Cena would not be making the WWE more money than anyone else every single year and he would not have the largest fanbase in WWE, but he does. The numbers don't lie. 

Now i don't want to see Roman Reigns headline Mania anymore than most people do but that being said this is not a Batista situation. He is going to beat Bryan (And DB will make him look a million $ in the process) and people are going to be fine with it when Fast Lane is over imo. 

If i were to guess right now i would say that Ziggler is going heel for this Mania feud as well and fans are going to fairly quickly become preoccupied with that and just allow Reigns/Lesnar to happen and go along with it and see if they enjoy it. 

It's looking like Bray Wyatt/Undertaker is happening too which is going to be a hot feud, so is Orton/Rollins when he finally returns and then we still have Sting/HHH and Cena/Rusev. 

So there are going to be five big singles matches this year at Mania that the fans are going to all be hot for and i think by the time we get to the final few weeks of Reigns/Lesnar they will have softened on that as well. 

Reigns is not looking like a complete goof every time he speaks now either so who knows maybe he might surprise us.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Just another sucker they have sucked in, playing right into their hands with Reigns.

That's what they want. It's why they did it. fpalm


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



BTNH said:


> Only saw the first half hour of Raw but if anything, it made me want to root for Reigns. Honestly WWE just shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> 
> 
> Roman Reigns will probably be a mega star in the company and fair play to him, I dont think anyone has an issue just that he has been pushed too early which I agree with. If anything, winning next years Rumble would have been better. But after that bs start to Raw it legitimately made me want to root for Reigns, it made me feel like he was the babyface getting screwed over and it made Bryan look bad. When he first came out I expected him to try and put himself aside and get Reigns over, however in kayfabe Bryan came across as an asshole. He had a shit showing at the Rumble and came out clutching at straws for another chance



Wow someone is easily manipulated :/

Having reigns cost rollins the main event to try and get reigns more fans just doesnt wash for me


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I dunno what to take from Raw.

They could very well, remove Reigns and replace him with Bryan and have Bryan vs Lesnar at Mania like so many want. But somehow I don't see it being so straight forward.

They could also, kick Rollins to the curb and not have him as their "future" cause he failed them, have Reigns link with the Authority and obviously go over Bryan clean at Fast Lane and become the new "corporate lap dog".

Or Reigns could just beat Bryan clean again at Fast Lane and stay face, and they did all this to save 3 weeks less of boos.

You never know.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



BTNH said:


> Only saw the first half hour of Raw but if anything, it made me want to root for Reigns. Honestly WWE just shot themselves in the foot.


Not really... it's a part of the whole plan turning Reigns into a fluke who stole the spot of someone else at Mania and beating that " someone " could make him look like a real treath



There is no way he'll loose at Fast Lane


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Honestly, it felt exactly like Cena's booking for the last 6 years. Put in a road block just for Cena 2.0 to overcome it. 

That they are doing for someone else for a change, does not make it less stale. In fact, it makes it more obvious how much they are pushing the guy - unlike Bryan whose fans pushed the WWE to let Bryan overcome the obstacles.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Babyface getting screwed?

:ti

After getting everyone to praise the hell out of his family (which still remains his only "character") and supposedly making him look like overcoming the odds in matches even though commentary is jerking all over him?

If anything, Reigns looked even more like an entitled asshole to me. He didn't help himself with those interviews as "the Chosen One" to make him look sympathetic so I guess OP, you are the perfect target audience for WWE. Round of applause for you and them.


----------



## JimCornette

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Chris22 said:


> No-one can say I've been manipulated because I've been happy that Reigns won the Rumble but I can't believe Daniel Bryan is getting another shot to main event WM31. He lost the Royal Rumble match fairly and I don't see how The Rock interfered to help Roman win as Big Show & Kane were already eliminated but went back into the ring to eliminate Reigns, Rock didn't do anything wrong. Surely Big Show & Kane should be getting punished if anything. I'm hoping Reigns beats Bryan at FastLane and goes on to main event WM31 look he's supposed to do.


This man hits the nail on the head.


----------



## BORT

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



JimCornette said:


> This man hits the nail on the head.


Sounds like it's still real to him dammit.


----------



## X Spectrum

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think Reigns will win the title at Wrestlemania, only for Seth Rollins to cash in his MITB immediately. Would be a great twist, and it would be a good reminder that the face does not necessarily always win at Wrestlemanias.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Bryan gets inserted back into a main event and still people find a way to bitch. Unbelievable.

Anyone watching RAW last night cannot tell me that Bryan came out looking better. He looked like Reigns's bitch, especially after saying, "ok" after Reigns told him to get the hell out of his locker room.


----------



## SkolVikings94

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> So you're easily manipulated. That's what they count on. Hope you're happy contributing to the problem.












Someone photoshop Vince's face onto this and it's perfect.


----------



## Zarra

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Uh...I can't get over the way he's trying to make himself look badass with the slow talking and mean look on his face.


----------



## 20083

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Well, this guy certainly fell for it.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Zarra said:


> Uh...I can't get over the way he's trying to make himself look badass with the slow talking and mean look on his face.


It's rather awful, isn't it. His facial expressions and his acting are extremely cringe worthy. It just doesn't suit him, at all.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Good man, i'm proud of you OP.


----------



## Trivette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

By all appearances, looks like Reigns and WWE have listened to the constructive criticism. I noticed the different with Reigns right away, he came down to the run with a sense of urgency, not strolling down and stopping to pose for the next GQ cover. On the mic, he kept it short and sweet, and seems to have gone back to the stoic badass persona. Much preferred over the "golly, boo and cheer who you want" nonsense. Make us believe that it means something to you. On that note, Roman succeeded Las night. I had high hopes for him until Big Slow lumbered out. Still, a much better match than Las Thursday. Roman took some bumps and the beat down was just what he needed to gain favor. That's how babyfaces used to be built. His run in to spear Big Slow during the Bryan/Rollins match also helped him. Reign vs. Bryan at Fast Lane will be worth watching, especially if Reigns works his ass off the next few weeks to improve his game. Even still, if anybody can make him look good its Bryan, a true ring general. Kudos to Roman and WWE for taking the steps to make some small, by significant changes.


----------



## The Renegade

When people say manipulated, I presume what they are really speaking to is proper booking. If the goal is to make Roman look sympathetic, then mission accomplished. Not sure why people have to present it in some negative light because its not what THEY wanted. Good grief.


----------



## I Ship Sixon

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

:clap* Good for you*


----------



## manic37

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Chris22 said:


> No-one can say I've been manipulated because I've been happy that Reigns won the Rumble but I can't believe Daniel Bryan is getting another shot to main event WM31. He lost the Royal Rumble match fairly and I don't see how The Rock interfered to help Roman win as Big Show & Kane were already eliminated but went back into the ring to eliminate Reigns, Rock didn't do anything wrong. Surely Big Show & Kane should be getting punished if anything. I'm hoping Reigns beats Bryan at FastLane and goes on to main event WM31 look he's supposed to do.



Wow you sound like you're stuck in 1989. :lol

Hilarious how you think Big Show and Kane should be punished for following instructions from the bookers, maybe you should want them punished. :lol


----------



## Peachyy

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

I think it's incredible that people still believe that this wasn't all part of WWE's plan. As if nobody at WWE would realise that eliminating Bryan from the rumble so early would cause uproar. Of course they knew that - WWE are setting up Reigns to be their next top heel to continue a Bryan/Reigns fued following Wrestlemania. They realise that the IWC like to feel special so they make you believe that it's you guys who are changing the direction of the product - but you're not, you're playing along with their clever little plan. And when Reigns beats Bryan at Fastlane you'll all play along with your "we love Bryan - why does Bryan keep getting screwed over?! Why won't the company listen to us?!" act. Bravo WWE.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Peachyy said:


> I think it's incredible that people still believe that this wasn't all part of WWE's plan. As if nobody at WWE would realise that eliminating Bryan from the rumble so early would cause uproar. Of course they knew that - WWE are setting up Reigns to be their next top heel to continue a Bryan/Reigns fued following Wrestlemania. They realise that the IWC like to feel special so they make you believe that it's you guys who are changing the direction of the product - but you're not, you're playing along with their clever little plan. And when Reigns beats Bryan at Fastlane you'll all play along with your "we love Bryan - why does Bryan keep getting screwed over?! Why won't the company listen to us?!" act. Bravo WWE.


Man ... this shit even after HHH himself admitted that Vince makes mistakes implying that the Rumble winners and booking last two years may have been mistakes.

If you haven't watched the podcast you need to do so because there was a lengthy discussion on how the WWE changes things regularly based on crowd support and reactions.


----------



## PuddleDancer

Riptear said:


> Peachyy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's incredible that people still believe that this wasn't all part of WWE's plan. As if nobody at WWE would realise that eliminating Bryan from the rumble so early would cause uproar. Of course they knew that - WWE are setting up Reigns to be their next top heel to continue a Bryan/Reigns fued following Wrestlemania. They realise that the IWC like to feel special so they make you believe that it's you guys who are changing the direction of the product - but you're not, you're playing along with their clever little plan. And when Reigns beats Bryan at Fastlane you'll all play along with your "we love Bryan - why does Bryan keep getting screwed over?! Why won't the company listen to us?!" act. Bravo WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Man ... this shit even after HHH himself admitted that Vince makes mistakes implying that the Rumble winners and booking last two years may have been mistakes.
> 
> If you haven't watched the podcast you need to do so because there was a lengthy discussion on how the WWE changes things regularly based on crowd support and reactions.
Click to expand...

That's not what was said. They listen to crowd reactions and act accordingly until the end goal is reached.. if the fans like something, they don't give it to them until the very end. They book around angles instead booking angles and have the same finish.. it's to Fuck with the fans who rebel.


It's the ol dangle a dollar in front of someone technique


----------



## manic37

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's so obvious Reigns is being fed Bryan to make him look strong going into Mania, Reigns will beat Lesnar and have a lengthy reign as WHC, him and Cena will become the new mega powers before they build Reigns getting fed up of Cena and turning heel for their big epic confrontation, Vince is stuck in the late 80's.


----------



## snail69

*If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> When people say manipulated, I presume what they are really speaking to is proper booking. If the goal is to make Roman look sympathetic, than mission accomplished. Not sure why people have to present it in some negative light because its not what THEY wanted. Good grief.



Spot on. Although I still hate the fact that Reigns is likely to Main Event Wrestlemania still. It was definitely proper booking because it worked. His reaction was certainly more positive last night and it even generated just a few boos for Daniel Bryan(who's my guy by the way). 

Just because most people on this forum see through it, doesn't mean everyone does. And clearly not everyone does. Okay it was just one night and it was just a few boos but we will see what happens next week I suppose.


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



BTNH said:


> Only saw the first half hour of Raw but if anything, it made me want to root for Reigns. Honestly WWE just shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> Roman Reigns will probably be a mega star in the company and fair play to him, I dont think anyone has an issue just that he has been pushed too early which I agree with. If anything, winning next years Rumble would have been better. But after that bs start to Raw it legitimately made me want to root for Reigns, it made me feel like he was the babyface getting screwed over and it made Bryan look bad. When he first came out I expected him to try and put himself aside and get Reigns over, however in kayfabe Bryan came across as an asshole. He had a shit showing at the Rumble and came out clutching at straws for another chance


And unfortunately Vince is giving in to the Bryan fans YET AGAIN! I'm sorry, but he needs to make a decision and stick with it! Stop letting these fans dictate your storyline. It's ridiculous! Should you listen to fans? Hell yes! But do not allow them to bully you in to changing your script! 

As much as I think it's STUPID for Bryan to face Reigns at Fastlane, I'm hoping Reigns kicks his ass. I like Bryan (although that like is diminishing pretty quickly with the whining he's been doing since the Rumble) but I do not think WWE should flip their script AGAIN for the second damn year in a row just to appease him and his fans. I mean, how many years are they going to be 'forced' to put him in the mainevent at WM? 5? 10? They're setting a dangerous precedent by giving in to him all the time.


----------



## Empress

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



southrnbygrace said:


> And unfortunately Vince is giving in to the Bryan fans YET AGAIN! I'm sorry, but he needs to make a decision and stick with it! Stop letting these fans dictate your storyline. It's ridiculous! Should you listen to fans? Hell yes! But do not allow them to bully you in to changing your script!
> 
> As much as I think it's STUPID for Bryan to face Reigns at Fastlane, I'm hoping Reigns kicks his ass. I like Bryan (although that like is diminishing pretty quickly with the whining he's been doing since the Rumble) but I do not think WWE should flip their script AGAIN for the second damn year in a row just to appease him and his fans. I mean, how many years are they going to be 'forced' to put him in the mainevent at WM? 5? 10? They're setting a dangerous precedent by giving in to him all the time.


I don't think Vince is going to cave this year. And he shouldn't.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Reigns will beat Bryan at Fast Lane. Then they shake hands after the match. Reigns stays face and they just roll with the mixed crowd at WrestleMania. My prediction anyway.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



manic37 said:


> It's so obvious Reigns is being fed Bryan to make him look strong going into Mania, Reigns will beat Lesnar and have a lengthy reign as WHC, him and Cena will become the new mega powers before they build Reigns getting fed up of Cena and turning heel for their big epic confrontation, Vince is stuck in the late 80's.


That Mega Powers angle was fuckin' awesome.


----------



## Valdarok

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



southrnbygrace said:


> And unfortunately Vince is giving in to the Bryan fans YET AGAIN! I'm sorry, but he needs to make a decision and stick with it! Stop letting these fans dictate your storyline. It's ridiculous! Should you listen to fans? Hell yes! But do not allow them to bully you in to changing your script!
> 
> As much as I think it's STUPID for Bryan to face Reigns at Fastlane, I'm hoping Reigns kicks his ass. I like Bryan (although that like is diminishing pretty quickly with the whining he's been doing since the Rumble) but I do not think WWE should flip their script AGAIN for the second damn year in a row just to appease him and his fans. I mean, how many years are they going to be 'forced' to put him in the mainevent at WM? 5? 10? They're setting a dangerous precedent by giving in to him all the time.


You can call it giving in to the fans if you want, but what I saw was them adding a little bit of intrigue into the Mania main event and an excellent match-up between Rollins and Bryan, increased face reactions for Reigns, seems like it was a well worked episode for this storyline.

It also gives many possible outcomes....

- HHH can add Rollins to the match and they screw Reigns out of the match, setting up HHH/Reigns @ mania and DB/Lesnar

- Rollins costs Reigns the match setting up Rollins/Reigns at mania and DB/Lesnar.

- Reigns wins the match, and they find a way to give bryan and rollins a match at mania together? although I suspect we will see orton back soon for Rollins..


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Bryan wants to face Ziggler at WM. They wouldn't have had that whole staredown between Lesnar and Reigns if they want to alter the course now. Especially considering Lesnar has limited appearances.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Sadly, plenty more will either go with Reigns or just become apathetic and keep watching and bitch about it. I will probably be in the latter. I hate Cena but here I am many years later. They know this and that is why they do what they want. It's not like there is another major alternative to watch. And fuck a foreign show, can't even understand them. And TNA...whatever.


----------



## CoolestDude

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

I agree with OP. And smarks call it "manipulated". No you idiots. It is called rooting for a character due to an angle they run. You people are hilarious that you think everybody else is dumb and gets manipulated but actually you are the ones who are failing to understand that its a tv show. Just like rooting for Jon Snow or Tyrian Lannister in game of thrones. Its the same fucking thing. Get a grip of yourselves!


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Daniil Vycheslav said:


> It's funny how people think that they "manipulate" the fans to like Reigns. Let's not pretend as though most of you weren't "manipulated" last year with Bryan.


Seriously? Daniel Bryan is exciting to watch. I had non-wrestling fans tell me this after watching WM 30 last year. You don't have a clue to what the real is. Daniel Bryan is a seasoned pro, not some green, next generation, FCW factory made, superstar.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



manic37 said:


> Wow you sound like you're stuck in 1989. :lol
> 
> Hilarious how you think Big Show and Kane should be punished for following instructions from the bookers, maybe you should want them punished. :lol


Obviously I know it's a fucking work!!!!!!!! I'm talking from a storyline point of view.

And anyways Stephanie said without The Rock's 'interference' there could have been a different outcome, a different winner. The only other person could have been Rusev but they just let Daniel Bryan & Seth get the shot anyways. It didn't make sense, I didn't think the Rumble was 'controversial' at all.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Daniil Vycheslav said:


> It's funny how people think that they "manipulate" the fans to like Reigns. Let's not pretend as though most of you weren't "manipulated" last year with Bryan.


It's interesting seeing people favoring reigns now, it'll be a big majority of them who fully regret it at the end of the day he's not dynamic enough or interesting - he can possibly carry the badass vibe but man we're in for a long atrociously boring ride.


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Hold on..Daniel Bryan is the BAD GUY because he came out bringing up he never lost his title and was stripped? WTF kind of bipolar fans come at this site?


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Still real to you damnit huh?


----------



## Monterossa

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I see what they're doing.

when Reigns beats Bryan at Fast Lane, Bryan and his fans will lose all the credibility and the rights to ask for main eventing WrestleMania.

if Bryan fans (and other fans who just don't like Reigns) keep booing Reigns, they'll be considers a sore loser. sure, win-lose is scripted but the majority of the fans will think Bryan & his fans are sore losers anyway.

WWE is using their new generation of fans (casuals) to fight against the fans who actually love pro wrestling.

disgusting. I bet they want to get rid of their old fans for years because we don't like everything they try to promote, unlike the casuals who are easier to manipulate.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I've been a fan for 28 years...and can't stand the die hard Bryan fans. Them disappearing wouldn't be a bad thing...it's a good thing.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

That's the point. They're pulling cena stories on a guy they're trying to make the new cena. The only ones who'd buy this shit are the ones who actually think cena is great because he's been given ten more world titles than he deserves.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Bryan is now being shown as a selfish dickhead that will do anything and everything to get back in the main event. And that includes going after Reigns main event push and try to take that away from the poor guy that outlasted 30 other superstars to get his spot. 

This is what they want you to believe they're trying everything to make sure Reigns isn't booed and isn't shitted on at Mania.

I bet TC cries when he sees one of those sad charities commercials with sad songs playing in them. This the reaction they want from you.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*










BRAH YOU SO SICK CAN YOU TEACH ME HOW TO DO THIS BRAH. I REALLY WANNA KNOW HOW TO FACE BIFF BIG SHOW


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Why are you guys talking about being "manipulated" into thinking something or "falling for" it as though it's a bad thing? I watched Breaking Bad last year and I felt sad for Walter when he got lung cancer, I felt bad for Jesse when he got captured by the Nazis too. Was I manipulated into feeling sad? Did I fall for Vince Gilligan's evil plan? Were Daniel Bryan freaks manipulated into feeling happy for him when he won 30?

Suspending your disbelief of a piece of fiction isn't a negative.



From Death Valley said:


> Bryan is now being shown as a selfish dickhead that will do anything and everything to get back in the main event. And that includes going after Reigns main event push and try to take that away from the poor guy that outlasted 30 other superstars to get his spot.
> 
> This is what they want you to believe they're trying everything to make sure Reigns isn't booed and isn't shitted on at Mania.
> 
> I bet TC cries when he sees one of those sad charities commercials with sad songs playing in them. This the reaction they want from you.


It was 28 other superstars, and Daniel Bryan *is* that selfish dickhead you described. Bryan Danielson might not be - and by all accounts he isn't - but Daniel Bryan is a fictional character who is acting like a dick head.


----------



## 260825

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Reigns was badass in the locker room segment, that's what I'm talking about; I enjoyed D'Brys reaction too!*


----------



## 260825

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

*I'm not a mark for wrestlers in particular tbh; but I'm liking Reigns approach to everything since the RR (it looks like the childish crap is over), but rooting for D'bry.*


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They will probally have Ziggler cost Bryan the match so he will take all the heat for it instead of Reigns.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



BTNH said:


> Only saw the first half hour of Raw but if anything, it made me want to root for Reigns. Honestly WWE just shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> Roman Reigns will probably be a mega star in the company and fair play to him, I dont think anyone has an issue just that he has been pushed too early which I agree with. If anything, winning next years Rumble would have been better. But after that bs start to Raw it legitimately made me want to root for Reigns, it made me feel like he was the babyface getting screwed over and it made Bryan look bad. When he first came out I expected him to try and put himself aside and get Reigns over, however in kayfabe Bryan came across as an asshole. He had a shit showing at the Rumble and came out clutching at straws for another chance


 welcome to the spin zone


----------



## muttgeiger

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*

Here's the thing with Reigns. He's not Cena. Most people do like him to some extent. The only reason people are against him, is because he hasn't demonstrated that he's ready yet for that particular spot. If he performs well in the lead up to WM (and so far I feel like he's done ok) the problems will be lessened. I think people have already gotten over it a bit. I'm fine with either guy winning, They just better have a good program in mind for the loser too.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



TheResurrection said:


> Why are you guys talking about being "manipulated" into thinking something or "falling for" it as though it's a bad thing? I watched Breaking Bad last year and I felt sad for Walter when he got lung cancer, I felt bad for Jesse when he got captured by the Nazis too. Was I manipulated into feeling sad? Did I fall for Vince Gilligan's evil plan? Were Daniel Bryan freaks manipulated into feeling happy for him when he won 30?
> 
> Suspending your disbelief of a piece of fiction isn't a negative.
> 
> 
> 
> It was 28 other superstars, and Daniel Bryan *is* that selfish dickhead you described. Bryan Danielson might not be - and by all accounts he isn't - but Daniel Bryan is a fictional character who is acting like a dick head.


Well here is a few things both Randy Orton & Bryan Deserve a title shot in reality, both of them have been screwed, I don't understand storywise how people can percieve both of them as dicks they both deserve rematches (I cant remember if orton lost out on his rematch)

I really have no idea what the right call is in this situation - I guess it can go to reigns but man the road to wrestlemania is going to have to be carried purely by Paul heyman talking.

Im noticing a pattern of people talking for reigns - Staphanie/Paul all talking about his background while he just stares into the abyss.

toss in his caveman lines "im going to punch you in the mouth" , "get out of my room or i'll punch you on the mouth", "i'll knock your teeth down your throat", "you will respect me" , "beliebe dat" - insert rage "Wether you like or not john cena lines"


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



SkolVikings94 said:


> Someone photoshop Vince's face onto this and it's perfect.


And the text "these aren't the vanilla midgets you're looking for"


----------



## al bal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The big problem with the opening segment last night was they didn't have enough guys get involved. Everyone on the roster should have had some claim to deserving a shot, no matter how much of a stretch it seemed to be... that would have protected Bryan but also would have allowed them to do more matches, tournament style, told over the course of numerous weeks to find out who would challenge Reigns. 

This whole solution seems rushed.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

After Reigns spears Mercury and Rollins is in the ring looking out at Reigns you can hear Reigns shouting *"Come here you piece of shit, I will break your fucking face"* so loud haha

I've always liked the attitude of Reigns, he did something similar with Cena before


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



The.Great.One said:


> After Reigns spears Mercury and Rollins is in the ring looking out at Reigns you can hear Reigns shouting *"Come here you piece of shit, I will break your fucking face"* so loud haha
> 
> I've always liked the attitude of Reigns, he did something similar with Cena before


He was saying that to Bryan :reigns


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Well, that's not very nice.

:rollins


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Marrakesh said:


> He was saying that to Bryan :reigns


Looks like somebody is worried about the famous Vince McMahon last minute mind change. opcorn


----------



## Łegend Ќiller

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

That's not PG...


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

"Come here smarks, I will break your fucking face for hating your fucking lives"


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*











:lmao

Bruh, that isn't PG at all.

I mean, I like Roman talking shit and whooping ass but lord.

Roman turning heel on DB at Fast Lane, talking shit and beating his ass :homer


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Roman went from looney tunes to a potty mouth. Kids grow up so fast.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*










:lol That's Roman. He forget where he's at when he's hyped.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao
> 
> Bruh, that isn't PG at all.
> 
> I mean, I like Roman talking shit and whooping ass but lord.
> 
> Roman turning heel on DB at Fast Lane, talking shit and beating his ass :homer


:lmao at that spear on Show. Leaps from about 5 ft away. These two always seem to be stifling each other or mouthing off :lol 

Maybe Show was one of the guys who didn't want to sell for The Shield when they first came in ? :lol They seem to have a bit of heat anyways or they are just good at pretending they do.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*It's funny how they say anyone cheering for Reigns is easily manipulated while they're running around and shouting "IWC DARLINGS OR NOTHING!" That's priceless :frankielol *


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Marrakesh said:


> :lmao at that spear on Show. Leaps from about 5 ft away. These two always seem to be stifling each other or mouthing off :lol
> 
> Maybe Show was one of the guys who didn't want to sell for The Shield when they first came in ? :lol They seem to have a bit of heat anyways or they are just good at pretending they do.


Roman stay slipping :lmao There are several instances where he cusses when he's in the moment. "ohhhh shit, son!" during a triple power bomb. I forgot who they did it to, but it was mad audible.

His shit talking back in the Shield heel days was hilarious if you go back and look. You can tell he has too much fun being the bad guy lol

Show and Roman either are stiffing to make it look better or aren't fond of each other. Because Roman came out like a bat out of hell to spear him :lol Show must have seen the momentum, because he blocked Roman with his arm a little.

Either way, if we get tweener/heel Roman at Fast Lane. Bryan vs Roman wil be a vastly more interesting match.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Olivia Pope said:


> Roman went from looney tunes to a potty mouth. Kids grow up so fast.


:ti

Gotta love it. I knew he was talking shit when the audio went mute for like 3-5 seconds.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Roman need to walk up to DB like










:ti minus Roman being smaller than DB of course.


----------



## just1988

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

*Is it okay for us to like Reigns again then? Phew.*


----------



## VIPER

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

I knew someone swore when they started bleeping :lol

I'd enjoy that Reigns.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

I was never that sold on Reigns but I'm liking him more and more since he won the Rumble. He doesn't take any shit from anyone, his spears are ridiculous and his attitude is exactly what a WWE Champion's should be. Hopefully he splits Daniel Bryan in half at Fast Lane.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Roman need to walk up to DB like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ti minus Roman being smaller than DB of course.


:lmao If they let Roman shit talk in these coming weeks, I might die.

I just want this Roman at Fast Lane










Just let him be the asshole he wants to be :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

NOW, that's more of the Reigns we should see.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



TheResurrection said:


> I was never that sold on Reigns but I'm liking him more and more since he won the Rumble. He doesn't take any shit from anyone, his spears are ridiculous and his attitude is exactly what a WWE Champion's should be. Hopefully he splits Daniel Bryan in half at Fast Lane.


He's also a retard and doesn't know about the contractual status of his world title shot. Nobody wants to cheer for a dumbass.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lmao If they let Roman shit talk in these coming weeks, I might die.
> 
> I just want this Roman at Fast Lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just let him be the asshole he wants to be :lol


Thug Roman was the best back before they started feeding him some crappy lines.


----------



## just1988

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*I can see Bryan beating him as Fast Lane and Vince McMahon coming out on Raw and putting Reigns back in the match at Mania. The fans will obviously link this to the fact that we're hearing from the dirt sheets that Vince is looking out for Reigns. The fans can boo him and you could even have him attack Bryan between then and Mania to turn him heel (sure it's cliché but it'd work.) 

This sets up a triple threat match for Mania and much like last year they make the main event a triple threat match to appease the fans, add Bryan to it and turn the face Rumble winner into a heel. Only difference this year is I'd have Reings win the big one.*


----------



## Marv95

*Re: If anything, I'm now rooting for Reigns..*



Smoogle said:


> Well here is a few things both Randy Orton & Bryan Deserve a title shot in reality, both of them have been screwed, I don't understand storywise how people can percieve both of them as dicks they both deserve rematches (I cant remember if orton lost out on his rematch)


Orton got two title matches at Battleground and MITB. And Bryan wasn't screwed, he got injured and like an idiot put himself in the Rumble rather than demanding to be put in the title match. So he kinda blew his chance but HHH like an imbecile gives him another chance.


----------



## issyk1

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Man this road to Mania is getting more and more exciting and interesting, i fully shit my pants when Bryan came out thinking he was gonna jack Reigns' spot but it's all good im calm now BELEEEEEEEE DAT.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Thug Roman was the best back before they started feeding him some crappy lines.


:lol Thug Roman. And it's so true. Vince fails to realize Roman got his biggest following when he was still the bad guy. Fans loved him wrecking shit and being a asshole about it. He wasn't anything like Cena, that's his appeal.

He looks like he can kick ass and the fans react when WWE books him to back it up. None of this nursery rhyme or underdog bullshit. That isn't him at all.

That's why Roman is best when he's just there to put his foot up someone's ass and then talk crap lol He didn't try to buddy up with Bryan. He told his ass he will win at Fast Lane, go to Mania and now get the fuck out of my lockeroom.

THAT"S Roman Reigns. He's an asshole who talks crap and then backs it up :shrug It's really easy to book him. Vince just likes to make shit complicated.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Anybody got da link to this, youtube, vine?????? i NEED TO SEE THIS.PLS PLS PLS


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

I loved this. He's such a shit talker. :lol 

http://irenelove83.tumblr.com/post/98278676124/roxymaniaaa-houndsofhotness-lmfaooo-i


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

_*Roman Reigns should of always been a major shit talker and get things done. Roman Reigns means business.*_:reigns


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Roman's a fucking badass. If they booked him as such he'd be over as fuck. The way he was on Monday with Bryan for example. 

Unfortunately Vince has been personally writing his promos which have been laughable.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's also a retard and doesn't know about the contractual status of his world title shot. Nobody wants to cheer for a dumbass.


Yeah, not knowing the legal status of your contract is a real turn off for fans. I expect the crowd will be hijacking to get David Otunga a world title shot next week.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Enjoy while it lasts, once he becomes champion and RTWM is over, Vince gonna be back with more donkey dung for brains and suffering succotash :jose


Reigns was good on this Raw though. Talking shit, spearing some motherfuckers, keep it simple.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

They really have fucked Reins over so much with the creative. Book him as a badass motherfucker, a tweener, who just goes around spearing cunts and smack talking and he'd be fucking sensational.

That video of him taking the piss out of Punk is hilarious !!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

I'm still waiting on Reigns to eat a carrot and say "What's up doc?"


----------



## looper007

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

He says a few fucks and does a spear, that's a star for you. Fuck in ring work and the fact he can't cut a promo. Just have him hit a shitty spear and flex his muscles for the fat chicks. Jesus wept.


----------



## kariverson

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



looper007 said:


> He says a few fucks and does a spear, that's a star for you. Fuck in ring work and the fact he can't cut a promo. Just have him hit a shitty spear and flex his muscles for the fat chicks. Jesus wept.


Attitude and charisma is everything. The rest are secondary and can be improved a lot with experience.


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

I didnt catch that one, but really? :lol 

Some wrestlers just get too intense sometimes, i remember Sami Zayn doing something similar in R Evolution.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

It's sad that the only thing Roman's said during his entire singles run that hasn't made him sound like a neanderthal is the one he had no right to say in todays product

WWE should just say fuck it: have Roman say this to Bryan live on mic in one of their confrontational promos, hyping up their match at fast lane, and Bryan can just respond with his "u mad?" face with his lovely big smile

The WWE would most likely put the blame on the viewers for having the audacity of being able to hear the words come out of Reigns' mouth than punish Reigns for spouting it


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

I'm sorry I didn't catch that, I was battling with the sandman last night lol.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Damien Sandow said:


> I'm still waiting on Reigns to eat a carrot and say "What's up doc?"


:maury

I could picture him doing that to Seth Rollins.

Rollins is cutting a promo in a backstage hallway area where Rollins is pissed off and is talking crap about Reigns and how he's saying looney tunes crap and how no one will take him seriously and then suddenly.....

He hears sounds of biting and crunching and it's Reigns eating a carrot in the back and says "What's up doc?" 

:lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

:lmao at the ones butt hurt anytime a Roman thread that pops up isn't negative. 

Hate the man, but make sure to come to his every thread to comment on him.

My god, are some of yall that pressed that you have to bitch about everything?? It was funny he said that since WWE is so damn PG. Everything doesn't have to be so serious and negative all the damn time.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



WynterWarm12 said:


>


that gif always cracks me up, i don't even know why lol


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

I didn't catch it last night so I just went to go rewatch it. Yep, I clearly heard it now :lol.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

These "positive" Roman Reigns threads give me a laugh when I see his marks gloating. 

He's green as goose shit and about to headline WrestleMania, yet the most positive threads he gets are for delivering an impactful spear on Big Show and for saying "fuck".

I'm surprised none of his marks have a gif of this moment in their avatar/sig already. 

:reigns2


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Rodgers said:


> I didn't catch it last night so I just went to go rewatch it. Yep, I clearly heard it now :lol.


(Y) I watch it wearing headphones so it may be slightly easier for me to hear compared to watching it on TV, but I can still hear it partly on my TV speakers


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> These "positive" Roman Reigns threads give me a laugh when I see his marks gloating.
> 
> He's green as goose shit and about to headline WrestleMania, yet the most positive threads he gets are for delivering an impactful spear on Big Show and for saying "fuck".
> 
> :reigns2


It's just a rare positive thread for a change, why come in here to try and spoil it? 

Most of the comments are people having a laugh and bringing up old SHIELD stuff which is great


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

It's on WWE's youtube page for anyone waning to see it.

Thanks for pointing it out though, I didn't notice it and it was hilarious :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

That wasnt family friendly. Roman is setting a bad example for our children.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

WF is made up of mostly men, but there's a startling amount of bleeding vaginas :lol

"Is that a laidback and positive Roman thread??!! Not on my watch, damn it!!" 

:lol Roman getting a positive thread shouldn't cause so much bitchassness. Considering there are a million and one "I hate Roman" threads where majority gets to circle jerk, I don't see why this bothers anyone.

It's not like anyone is going "Omg, Roman is GOAT. Best ever after that!" lol It's a shame us fans can't talk positive about our favorites without someone's pussy hurting -__-


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



SovereignVA said:


> It's on WWE's youtube page for anyone waning to see it.
> 
> Thanks for pointing it out though, I didn't notice it and it was hilarious :lmao


It seems to start at the 3:11 mark.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

:reigns2


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Looks like Reigns is coming into his own. Good to see.. His trash talking during his Shield days was the main thing that caught my attention. If he's booked like he was this past week I think he should do well in the long term.


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*






"Let's do it again King!"

This thread is great. Hopefully Vince realizes that he was getting it horribly, horribly wrong and just lets him be like this from now on.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> These "positive" Roman Reigns threads give me a laugh when I see his marks gloating.
> 
> He's green as goose shit and about to headline WrestleMania, yet the most positive threads he gets are for delivering an impactful spear on Big Show and for saying "fuck".
> 
> I'm surprised none of his marks have a gif of this moment in their avatar/sig already.
> 
> :reigns2


Seen that spear GIF float around. It was an awful spear. I haven't watched Raw yet but I've seen that GIF repeat about 50 times or more now and it was SHIT.


edit:










It actually reminds me of this video I once saw with a small to average sized dog just running and jumping at something and falling over head first. :lmao


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Hopefully they keep him like this, i don't like the guy but it's better off he's like this than a Cena 2.0.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

My kind of thinking (  )


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Roman has so much potential. It's sad Vince nearly single handedly ruined his career with those "worst of all time kill me now" promos. His booking is just as bad. He could be one of the most over guys on the roster with proper booking yet instead they jeopardize his entire career with their idiocy. 

WWE is run by fucking idiots.


----------



## EyeZac

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

:lmao

Didn't even notice it when watching. Dem mic skills :banderas


----------



## Awesome 1

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Why did he keep on pulling that same stupid "wtf?" face in the opening segment? He needs to stop that.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Hopefully he gets punished for it and we never hear from the prick again


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



The.Great.One said:


> It's just a rare positive thread for a change, why come in here to try and spoil it?


a POSITIVE thread titled "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face". i never thought i'd see the day :lmao


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Hopefully he gets punished for it and we never hear from the prick again


:lol Did you hear how much Dean, Seth and Roman used to cuss back then?? Those three guys have potty mouths :lol I think WWE is quite used to those three slipping up.


----------



## Believe That

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

He said it because he knows hes protected 

BELIEVE THAT


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Reigns does not know its scripted. To him its 100% real and Rollins really did stab him in the back. He goes home depressed over it. Sometimes he cries at night and calls Ambrose at 2am asking why? what did we do wrong?

He does not understand why people think he sucks. Why his moves are limited. To him the Superman Punch is really a fucking Superman Punch. Reigns believes he is actually taking out guys easily with it. Why do other moves when they are not needed?

Its not his fault he has an IQ of 89. Go easy on him.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

How come Big E didn't get a thread when he said "fuck you Philly" at the Royal Rumble?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

















:Jordan2


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

He's going to get over with that attitude. Always thought should have been booking him more like Batista than Cena. He's not the Rock or the guy who is going to make jokes and make you laugh. He doesn't possess that brand of charisma. He should always have been like he was last night. No nonsense type of loner and it comes off a lot more genuine. I enjoyed when he said "It's always been one against all." I enjoyed when he told Bryan to get the hell out of his locker room. Keep him hovering between a heel and tweener. Reminded me of The Punisher. Book him as an anti-hero, and let him be the dick he wants to be. Hate him or love him, the fans will come to respect him as an entertainer.

The proof is in the pudding. That crowd came around to him by the end of the show when he went wild and forgot they were supposed to be booing.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

He also said "CMERE YA BIG BASTARD" to Big Show a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Some people on here acting like he just got good at everything all because he curses lol


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

:lol

That's too funny, maybe he is legit pissed off that he may just not mainevent Wrestlemani after all.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

I like the Attitude Edge.


----------



## PaulHBK

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Most guys would get punished or be "in the doghouse" for this. But since he's their new golden boy he probably just got a warning...


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Aw shit, son!


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Reigns should be fined for this sort of behavior. You don't see Cena using this language, yet they want the foul mouthed Reigns to replace him?


----------



## Believe That

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Reigns does not know its scripted. To him its 100% real and Rollins really did stab him in the back. He goes home depressed over it. Sometimes he cries at night and calls Ambrose at 2am asking why? what did we do wrong?
> 
> He does not understand why people think he sucks. Why his moves are limited. To him the Superman Punch is really a fucking Superman Punch. Reigns believes he is actually taking out guys easily with it. Why do other moves when they are not needed?
> 
> Its not his fault he has an IQ of 89. Go easy on him.


Just stop


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

If that was the character they portrayed, he would be accepted far more easily now.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Maybe that is a shift.


----------



## lolomanolo

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Hmmmmm...


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Must admit, heel Reigns would be pretty sweet.


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Cobalt said:


> :lol
> 
> That's too funny, maybe he is legit pissed off that he may just not mainevent Wrestlemani after all.


Can't believe people are actually falling for it. :lol

Bryan ain't winning shit at Fast Lane.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Haydosgooner said:


> Can't believe people are actually falling for it. :lol
> 
> Bryan ain't winning shit at Fast Lane.


I know Bryan isn't winning, I am in no delusion whatsoever.

Just Reigns' marks getting very touchy.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

Romans gonna kill youuuuuuuu


----------



## OddSquad

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*

He swears quite alot when he's in the heat of the moment. 

OHHHHHHHHHH SHIT SON


----------



## Haydosgooner

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Cobalt said:


> I know Bryan isn't winning, I am in no delusion whatsoever.
> 
> Just Reigns' marks getting very touchy.


I know mate, I saw the rolleyes at the end. 

I was basically going along with you.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Haydosgooner said:


> I know mate, I saw the rolleyes at the end.
> 
> I was basically going along with you.


Fellow Gooners and Aussie's do think alike.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Brie Bella said:


> Reigns should be fined for this sort of behavior. You don't see Cena using this language, yet they want the foul mouthed Reigns to replace him?












Cena just referred to Lana as a "ho" on live television less than a week ago. Stahp it.


----------



## Stadhart

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



The.Great.One said:


> After Reigns spears Mercury and Rollins is in the ring looking out at Reigns you can hear Reigns shouting *"Come here you piece of shit, I will break your fucking face"* so loud haha
> 
> I've always liked the attitude of Reigns, he did something similar with Cena before


I so hope he tries to say that to Brock's face....

and I have been hating him on here but I will admit he has potential but NOT for this year's mania. Next year probably but he is effectively going to be the man who beat the streak by beating Brock plus he has a massive ego although he has no real talent (I'm sorry but spears and a stupid flak jacket don't cut it with me) so he needs to work hard for the next year and then get his shot in 2016

if he tries to pull all of this arrogant shit with Brock he will just legit hurt him during their match at WM


----------



## JR1980

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I would like a turn of event's where, Bryan wins at Fastlane and the Rock appears to console Reigns, but Reigns turns Heel and attacks the Rock setting up a new match for WM.

Bryan v Brock
Cena v Rusev
Rollins v Orton
Rock v Reigns

Ziggler v Ambrose v Barrat triple thread (lader match for IC )

And Wyatt for the triple threat if the Undertaker match doesn't happen

I would enjoy this show


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Stadhart said:


> I so hope he tries to say that to Brock's face....
> 
> and I have been hating him on here but I will admit he has potential but NOT for this year's mania. Next year probably but he is effectively going to be the man who beat the streak by beating Brock plus he has a massive ego although he has no real talent (I'm sorry but spears and a stupid flak jacket don't cut it with me) so he needs to work hard for the next year and then get his shot in 2016
> 
> if he tries to pull all of this arrogant shit with Brock he will just legit hurt him during their match at WM


Reigns & Brock probably have a very good backstage relationship, especially with Reigns being related to The Rock who has had a great relationship with Brock for many many years.. it'll all be kayfabe and no one will get hurt


----------



## hbkmickfan

*So they Reigns to main event wrestlemania, but not Raw or Smackdown?*

Perhaps I'm looking at this wrong, I don't know. But even after winning the Royal Rumble and being on the road to main event to biggest show of the year, the guy is still in the midcard. Daniel Bryan has been the one main eventing.

Is this how its going to be after Mania too?

*Thread title should say "So they trust Reigns..."


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: So they Reigns to main event wrestlemania, but not Raw or Smackdown?*

WWE is all kinds of fucked up right now. Reigns lost to the Big Show, but he's gonna beat Brock. Yeah, sure.

It would be funny though if Reigns got a midcard title reign like Punk did. I wonder if the same "he can't draw" argument would apply?


----------



## FlyingBurrito

*Is Roman Reigns booked as Dumb/Weak?*

Why would Reigns agree to give up his WM main event spot? 

In some ways, I can see the sympathy that they are trying to create for him. On the other hand, it makes him look dumb/weak for being so easily manipulated by HHH.

Curious what people think. Does this hurt Reigns in the long run more than it helps him in the short term?

Does the turn against Reigns by the Authority make the smarks believe Reigns is no longer getting the super push, so they can get behind him again?

It's a really strange dynamic at play here.


----------



## OddSquad

*Re: Is Roman Reigns booked as Dumb/Weak?*



FlyingBurrito said:


> Why would Reigns agree to give up his WM main event spot?
> 
> In some ways, I can see the sympathy that they are trying to create for him. On the other hand, it makes him look dumb/weak for being so easily manipulated by HHH.
> 
> Curious what people think. *Does this hurt Reigns in the long run more than it helps him in the short term?*
> 
> Does the turn against Reigns by the Authority make the smarks believe Reigns is no longer getting the super push, so they can get behind him again?
> 
> It's a really strange dynamic at play here.


I think all this will hurt him long-term. 

Of course he's not going to complain if he knows he's going to win the world title - more money etc. But he's absolutely not ready for it and unless he massively improves between now and Wrestlemania, he's going to flop shortly after beating Brock.

I agree with you, his booking is just strange at this point. I can't see it going well post-WM.


----------



## ABigLegend

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns was good on Raw, especially at the end. He went back to his Shield roots more as a badass. Not fairytale promos, a genuine badass.

He should come out more often at the end and just spear the hell out of people.

Next week, just come out and start spearing everybody. Kind of like when Austin used to come out and give everybody a stunner.

Spear Rollins.

Spear J&J Security.

Spear Triple H.

End the show going face to face with Bryan. The next week, he could spear Bryan too. Play it that Reigns is angry and nobody is safe from his destruction. It could work.

There's a good chance he would get over as a badass tweener like that.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

No spoilers but at last nights tapings he got a huuuuuuge reaction.
Just putting it here before claims of it's piped in appear Thursday night


----------



## THANOS

*"Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*






Interesting thoughts overall, and intriguing to hear what some closet/casual fans think of Reigns.


----------



## JoeChill

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Hears one persons opinion and thinks all casuals think that way^


----------



## GAD247

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Just a couple more lads that hate their own lives.


----------



## kusksu

*Re: So they Reigns to main event wrestlemania, but not Raw or Smackdown?*



DarkLady said:


> WWE is all kinds of fucked up right now. *Reigns lost to the Big Show, but he's gonna beat Brock. Yeah, sure.*
> 
> It would be funny though if Reigns got a midcard title reign like Punk did. I wonder if the same "he can't draw" argument would apply?


That means nothing. By that logic, Bryan shouldn't be in contention since he lost to Wyatt a few weeks ago.


----------



## THANOS

JoeChill said:


> Hears one persons opinion and thinks all casuals think that way^


Nope but it seems a lot more unbiased than the stories fans on here always tell. It's definitely worth noting.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I know a handful of casuals, none of them like Reigns or think he's believable.


----------



## LordKain

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

The problem is Roman Reigns just isn't quite ready yet which is why he doesn't look believable at the moment.

If they would of waited a year or so to push him it wouldn't have blown up in the there faces like it has.

PS: I always enjoy listening to Don Tony and Kevin Castle's show.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

zzzzzZZZZZZZZ

Another I hate Reigns thread, did I mention.. zzzzzZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## JoeChill

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I know a handful of casuals, none of them like Reigns or think he's believable.


All the casuals I know love Reigns more than anyone on the roster. Go figure different ppl have different opinions. Stop trying to push the narrative that no one likes the guy. Its not working


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

who are these guys? they sound much less annoying than Don Tony & Kevin Castle.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*






here is another that talks about the royal rumble and Reigns winning.


----------



## freezingtsmoove

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

If Reigns isnt believable to beat Lesnar than the same goes for Ziggler, DB, etc

Only believable people to beat Lesnar are Rusev, Cena, and Rollins (with help from Authority, J&J, Big Show AND Kane)


----------



## RandySavage

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Their opinion is as relevant or irelevant as anybody on here.

Smarky, know it alls who act like their opinion is the gospel truth.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I love the comparison to Cesaro.

Vince Impersonation "Argh...we don't like fuckin Cesaro because he can't speak well"

Joey Numbers- "Oh really? What is Roman Reigns, a fuckin thespian? He can't speak, he's an ass, you know he sounds like an asshole"

hahaha


----------



## THANOS

JoeChill said:


> All the casuals I know love Reigns more than anyone on the roster. Go figure different ppl have different opinions. Stop trying to push the narrative that no one likes the guy. Its not working


This is what I'm talking about here, anyone on this site with a bias for a wrestler can claim "all my friends love (insert wrestler I like) and despise (insert wrestler I hate)" so it's not very credible. This analyst's story at least sounds more believable and unbiased.



SVETV988_fan said:


> who are these guys? they sound much less annoying than Don Tony & Kevin Castle.


Yeah I'm not sure who the guy telling the bar story was, but it sounded like an Alvarez/Keller type? Regardless he sounded impartial with his bar story.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



THANOS said:


> Yeah I'm not sure who the guy telling the bar story was, but it sounded like an Alvarez/Keller type? Regardless he sounded impartial with his bar story.


i got a Solomonster vibe from one of the guys too. i'd listen to them more often if they took over for Don and Kevin full time.


----------



## LordKain

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



birthday_massacre said:


> here is another that talks about the royal rumble and Reigns winning.


Have to admit that was a pretty damn good show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



freezingtsmoove said:


> If Reigns isnt believable to beat Lesnar than the same goes for Ziggler, DB, etc
> 
> Only believable people to beat Lesnar are Rusev, Cena, and Rollins (with help from Authority, J&J, Big Show AND Kane)


Barrett and Cesero could be believable . And I said it once and ill say it again DB is tried in MMA.
And him being Lesnar would be the best underdog story ever in the WWE.




LordKain said:


> Have to admit that was a pretty damn good show.


they do it every week and they are pretty good and on point.
I always enjoy listening to their you podcast.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

If they use terms like not believable that alone puts them into the smark category. A casual would never even consider believable. I heard a woman say during the Bray Wyatt vs. Bryan match "why would they make that little guy fight that big ole guy" as in its unfair. But, if they are stating someone is unbelievable then they are not casual.


----------



## freezingtsmoove

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



birthday_massacre said:


> Barrett and Cesero could be believable . And I said it once and ill say it again DB is tried in MMA.
> And him being Lesnar would be the best underdog story ever in the WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they do it every week and they are pretty good and on point.
> I always enjoy listening to their you podcast.


Just because you try MMA means nothing. Brock is trained in UFC and is a former MMA champion


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Just because you try MMA means nothing. Brock is trained in UFC and is a former MMA champion


DB knows martial arts, so he could be believable to beat Lesnar, much more than Reigns who can't even go more than 5 minutes without blowing up.

And DB beating Brock would be a "fluke" pin where it would be out of no where.


----------



## Flashyelbow

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

People saying DB can't beat Lesnar seem to forget Eddie beating Lesnar when he was only ten pounds heavier than Bryan.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Flashyelbow said:


> People saying DB can't beat Lesnar seem to forget Eddie beating Lesnar when he was only ten pounds heavier than Bryan.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


To be fair, Goldberg interfered. Then again, I'm sure the fans wouldn't have given a shit either way. So much for "believability".


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I love these 2. They know how to own the Smarks I'm discussions


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Goldberg interfered in the match with Eddie, and on top of that Eddie had to counter the F5 into a DDT onto the flipped over championship belt in the ring AND hit the frog splash to win.

Bryan won't cheat. Then again, I don't care. Bryan beating Lesnar is classic David vs. Goliath.

Roman vs Lesnar is classic Actor vs The Real Deal


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Flashyelbow said:


> People saying DB can't beat Lesnar seem to forget Eddie beating Lesnar when he was only ten pounds heavier than Bryan.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


That was before Lesnar went to UFC and people knew he was a legit badass, before he broke the streak and destroyed John Cena in such a dominating fashion for the title. Eddie beat him due to interference from Goldberg and a DDT on the title followed by a frog splash, and this was before he was The Beast, and even then many didn't think it was believable.


----------



## Flashyelbow

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Reign Man said:


> That was before Lesnar went to UFC and people knew he was a legit badass, before he broke the streak and destroyed John Cena in such a dominating fashion for the title. Eddie beat him due to interference from Goldberg and a DDT on the title followed by a frog splash, and this was before he was The Beast, and even then many didn't think it was believable.



No one said Bryan should make Lesnar tap or anything plus Lesnar was already booked as a badass destroying anybody who stood in his way.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

tbp82 said:


> If they use terms like not believable that alone puts them into the smark category. A casual would never even consider believable. I heard a woman say during the Bray Wyatt vs. Bryan match "why would they make that little guy fight that big ole guy" as in its unfair. But, if they are stating someone is unbelievable then they are not casual.


He was summarising the general opinion I doubt all 30 people in that bar used that exact term. What he was basically saying is that the people there (who didn't fit the internet smark stereotype) didn't buy Roman Reigns.


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



THANOS said:


> He was summarising the general opinion I doubt all 30 people in that bar used that exact term. What he was basically saying is that the people there (who didn't fit the internet smark stereotype) didn't buy Roman Reigns.


What about those who are in the arena's that do? It's very easy to cherry pick opinions. Some people like Roman Reigns. Others don't. It doesn't mean tat either side is necessarily wrong.


----------



## THANOS

Olivia Pope said:


> What about those who are in the arena's that do? It's very easy to cherry pick opinions. Some people like Roman Reigns. Others don't. It doesn't mean tat either side is necessarily wrong.


Very true, but this seems to very much be an opinion of a true group of casuals. He even said that many of them were closet fans who had lives and would never be seen at arenas or wearing merch. If anything, the paying consumers at the arenas or subscribing to the network (as HHH said on the podcast) are mostly diehard fans. This means that Reigns has many supporters in the IWC despite the general consensus about him on here.


----------



## utvolzac

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Roman Reigns vs Brock isn't believable, but Bryan vs Brock is? Okay.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



utvolzac said:


> Roman Reigns vs Brock isn't believable, but Bryan vs Brock is? Okay.


Bryan defeated Evolution in one night, Reigns just lost to Big Show.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Idea to get Reigns over at Mania.*

I've posted this before in another thread but just want some opinions on it. The idea is : 

*What do you think of WWE bringing back blood for Reigns/Lesnars WM match to try and get him over during the match itself?

I don't mean blading either. Have Reigns get legit busted open like Cena did and have him take some hard bumps we would never expect the guy to take.

I think this is about the only thing that could get a lot of the audience behind him. If they showed the guy was willing to go out there and bust himself open and bump like crazy for Lesnar.

I think this match would have to be absolutely brutal in terms of physicality for the crowd to take to Reigns in any way but if it was and showed that he was more than just a pretty face then he may well just add a new legion of fans (Provided they then keep up the physicality element of his matches but no need for them all to be blood wars obviously, just a tweaking of his ring style so there is less posing and more brawling)

Honestly if Reigns was willing to go out there and work a stiff match with Lesnar, get busted up and his ass kicked to try and silence the doubters who think he's just a poser then i would warm to him. *

I thought it was a pretty good idea at the time when i thought of it and then today i was listening to old Jericho Podcasts and i found one with Heyman which was interesting and related to this. 

He talked about how he got Tommy Dreamer over in ECW who was a good looking babyface who was being shat on by the fans because they felt he hadn't ''earned his stripes'' there yet. 

For any of you who aren't aware it occurred during a Singapore Cane match in ECW against Sandman were the stip was that the loser would receive 10 lashes with the cane after the match. 

Anyways to cut a long story short, Dreamer gets screwed and they do the whole '' Backstage Ref coming out to save the day etc'' But this was just to set up the next part were Dreamer would grab the mic and tell the ref that he lost and this is ECW and he's going to accept the stipulation. 

Sandman then proceeds to Cane the shit out of him and he was over instantly. 

I would suggest listening to Heyman tell the story as i can't do it justice in writing.

Anyway, the point Heyman made was that he had to have Dreamer show the crowd that was against them that he was more than just some good looking babyface, he had to show them something else. 

I think this all applies to Roman Reigns at Mania. He can get over but HE HAS to do something other than his standard match if he wants to really kick on and have this match mean something.


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Not sure what they mean by "believable". I always understand people's criticism of him being under prepared, that's legit, but I have a hard time stomaching the idea of one the bigger, more athletic individuals being unbelievable in the ring. Especially when considering how tiny some of the other guys are in comparison. I think if you ranked the most visually credible guys on the roster, Roman would fall somewhere between 2-6, with only Cena, Brock, and Cesaro being picked ahead of him (you could throw a Big Show or Harper up there as well).

Honestly, I think its more likely that people have a hard time accepting him because they think he's a pretty boy. Build wise, he certainly fits the bill of a heavyweight champion.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



JoeChill said:


> All the casuals I know love Reigns more than anyone on the roster. Go figure different ppl have different opinions. Stop trying to push the narrative that no one likes the guy. Its not working


I'm not trying to push any narrative, I'm sharing my experience and it seems the majority share this opinion. Is that ok with you? Kinda the point of the forums. I'm more of a hardcore fan, but when people say the casuals like him... I'm not seeing that. I don't even dislike him, but I don't think he's a good fit atm.


----------



## JoeChill

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I'm not trying to push any narrative, I'm sharing my experience and it seems the majority share this opinion. Is that ok with you? Kinda the point of the forums. I'm more of a hardcore fan, but when people say the casuals like him... I'm not seeing that. I don't even dislike him, but I don't think he's a good fit atm.


From what I've seen casuals adore him. Like I said before different ppl have different opinions. I'm cool with that. I'm cool with your opinions also. No beef


----------



## skarvika

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

"Internet fans"


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Idea to get Reigns over at Mania.*

:vince3 Mess up his face? :vince7


----------



## Vigilante_Sting

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

This just in: Don Tony and Kevin Castle not believable.


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



THANOS said:


> Very true, but this seems to very much be an opinion of a true group of casuals. He even said that many of them were closet fans who had lives and would never be seen at arenas or wearing merch. If anything, the paying consumers at the arenas or subscribing to the network (as HHH said on the podcast) are mostly diehard fans. This means that Reigns has many supporters in the IWC despite the general consensus about him on here.


I think Reigns has always had sizeable base of support online. Some just aren't as vocal. He's believable to me. A lot of my friends like him too and they're full of testosterone. One went to the Rumble and hated that he got booed. 

But I'd love to read your thoughts on how you feel the IWC/casuals are reacting to Bryan lately. I'm not suggesting he's getting booed out of any buildings, but something's been a bit different. On Monday, I tweeted that Bryan had been booed and was surprised by how happy some were. In the Smackdown thread, @Riptear and @bme had two great posts about why there seems to be a chasm lately.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



THANOS said:


> Interesting thoughts overall, and intriguing to hear what some closet/casual fans think of Reigns.


Thanos, I'm sorry to be such a grammarian, but you misspelled *beleeable*.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I think a lot of people are missing their point. Vince McMahon talks about people feeling "entitled" and how "no one's grabbing the brass rings" and then hand picks Roman Reigns to be the next top star in the company to headline WrestleMania.

If Vince has such a problem with people being entitled, then he shouldn't be anointing anyone and instead making them earn it. Reigns is where he's at because he walked in the door and Vince/HHH said "Someday that's going to be the guy" while CM Punk's getting mainstream press and Bryan's earning a following with the fans. Kind of hypocritical on Vince's part.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Fuck off with this "believable" bullshit. If that was all we ever went by nobody would ever dethrone Brock unless fucking Cain Velasquez moved to the WWE. 

Bryan is a smart, technical wrestler with a speed advantage. He could use Brock's rage against him, he can be elusive and pick his shots to wear him down. That to me would be far more of an entertaining storytelling angle in a match than "DURR DURR I PUNCH YOU IN DA MOUF BELEE DAT!!!"


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



JoeChill said:


> From what I've seen casuals adore him. Like I said before different ppl have different opinions. I'm cool with that. I'm cool with your opinions also. No beef


I don't care for Reigns atm but I do see potential, but hes being rushed like so many failures in the past. His overly cocky attitude in interviews isn't helping, it's almost as if he's owed it and just here to "get rich". Also his comments about Punk make him seem completely clueless. I read an articled today I'll post below, basically showing the low success rate of "hotshotting" talent. I feel like a heel turn in needed and to be put with Heyman is what's best for him, especially if he wins the WHC.

- CM Punk during 2008-2009 - Still too new to mainstream WWE fans but yet the WWE had CM Punk win the Money in the Bank match during back-to-back wins. His World Title reigns felt rushed and cheap and it wasn't until he built his character up through the Straight Edge Society and then as the leader of the Nexus where his character was ready to complement his in-ring ability. Then, he did the "pipebomb" speech. But it was a bad decision to push him the World Title this early in his WWE career.

- Jack Swagger - ECW branded wrestler at first, which he did OK at, but then joined RAW in 2009 and then Smackdown during 2010 after winning that year's Money in the Bank briefcase. Swagger cashed in during an episode of Smackdown to defeat Chris Jericho. He just didn't wow anybody which is pretty much why he's been a midcarder ever since.

- Alberto Del Rio - WWE appeared to be starting MEGA PUSH for Alberto Del Rio during Royal Rumble 2011 when Del Rio won that event. However, Del Rio actually lost the Wrestlemania title match against Edge. Then, after Edge retired, Del Rio was unable to capture the vacated World Heavyweight Championship. He could have kept chasing the title on the Smackdown roster but the WWE moved Alberto Del Rio to RAW. It was planned, immediately after Wrestlemania, that Alberto Del Rio would win the WWE Title at SummerSlam 2011 to then tour on the Mexico trip as WWE Champion. Problem was that Del Rio's "written in stone" title reign was to interrupted the "Summer of Punk" momentum that CM Punk had that year. WWE fans openly rejected Del Rio. In my opinion, Del Rio should have STAYED on the Smackdown roster to keep chasing the World Heavyweight Championship. Del Rio was never the same.

- The Miz - WWE roster was thin during 2010 and the WWE was in serious need of some mainstay to step up. WWE liked Miz's midcard work and his ability on the mic and gave him a try. Granted, Miz immediately feuded with a 60+ year old Jerry Lawler to start his WWE Title reign after Miz cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase. Miz worked with John Cena afterward and it didn't help Miz much, even with some good mic conversations with the Rock even involved. WWE soon realized their mistake and moved on... While Miz hasn't been much of a main event player since, WWE has given him many chances in the midcard to succeed. In this year alone, he competed for the Intercontinental Title, US Title, and then the WWE Tag Titles.

- Damien Sandow - Winner of the 2013 briefcase (well, one of them), but he just wasn't even in the discussion to become a Main Eventer. His biggest resume bulletpoint was tagging up with Cody Rhodes and those break-up matches were decent. But building up someone to become World Champion? Thankfully, the WWE came to their senses and cooled down Sandow. Sandow cashed his Money in the Bank briefcase and attempted to defeat an injured John Cena in a pretty damn good match to start RAW. But the WWE Creative team kept cooling Sandow down for much of 2014 until he began tagging with the Miz as a stuntman.

- Daniel Bryan during 2011 - Just not ready for the World Title yet. He won the Money in the Bank briefcase and cashed it in during TLC 2011. WWE Creative didn't have serious plans for him, either, as he didn't win as World Champion. Then, Sheamus destroyed him at Wrestlemania 28 in 18 seconds. That galvanized fans to cheer for him and that momentum grew when Daniel Bryan actually had great success with his tag team with Kane. Seriously, Kane owes much to Daniel Bryan for revitalizing his career. By 2013, thanks to his success on the midcard and getting over from there, he was ready to be World Champion.

- Dolph Ziggler - Just no serious plans to push this guy. He won the briefcase during 2012 and lost repeatedly before finally cashing in during the RAW following Wrestlemania 29. I would blame this more on WWE Creative having no idea how to push this guy or maybe just having a major lack of options for Money in the Bank 2012. Seriously.

- Sheamus - Probably the only non-Money in the Bank winner on this list, but he won the Royal Rumble during 2012 unexpectedly... After his developmental stay, Sheamus debuted on the ECW roster during June 2009. He was then moved to RAW by October 2009... By December 2009 at the TLC Pay Per View, he defeated John Cena to become WWE Champion. Did you get all of that? 6 months and 2 roster moves, he was WWE Champion. And by the way, Sheamus won the 2009 "Breakout Superstar of the Year" Slammy shortly thereafter. Bombed as WWE Champion and merely because he was rushed to the title. Had WWE been patient with Sheamus, given his good in-ring ability, look, and OK personality, he would be a HUGE superstar today. Foolish booking in 2012 set him back further!

http://www.lordsofpain.net/columns/..._and_His_WWE_Title_Push_Column_MUST_READ.html


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Olivia Pope said:


> I think Reigns has always had sizeable base of support online. Some just aren't as vocal. He's believable to me. A lot of my friends like him too and they're full of testosterone. One went to the Rumble and hated that he got booed.
> 
> But I'd love to read your thoughts on how you feel the IWC/casuals are reacting to Bryan lately. I'm not suggesting he's getting booed out of any buildings, but something's been a bit different. On Monday, I tweeted that Bryan had been booed and was surprised by how happy some were. In the Smackdown thread, @Riptear and @bme had two great posts about why there seems to be a chasm lately.


i'll ask you the same question that i asked riptear in the SD thread, why does bryan come off as the "bad guy" in this storyline? he's never had his rightful title match, and reigns accepted the challenge.

in a non-kayfabe sense. the fans sent a clear message to the WWE that they did NOT want reigns in the main event, and that they were pissed at the way that bryan was treated. so why would the fans be upset at bryan when the WWE try to patch up their mistake?

putting the rumble victory on the line is nothing new. HBK did it with owen hart in 1996 at the IYH PPV before WM 12. HBK was thrown into the WM 20 main event when benoit won the rumble. 

so, why the sudden uproar? if anything, the fans should be angry at the WWE for how poorly they booked the entire situation, but taking it out on bryan is hypocritical and contrarian. why would the WWE ever want to listen to it's fans when we turn on what we wanted in the first place?


----------



## Marvin the Martian

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

*BREAKING NEWS!!!!!
ROMAN REIGNS FARTED WHILE EATING BEANS & CORNBREAD AND HAD THE GALL TO EXPECT THOSE AROUND HIM TO SNIFF IT UP!! AS REPORTED BY SCRATCH & SNIFF MAGAZINE!*


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



LPPrince said:


> Bryan won't cheat. Then again, I don't care. Bryan beating Lesnar is classic David vs. Goliath.



they should come up with a lying, cheating, stealing gimmick for db. >


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



IndyMidgetFan said:


> www[dot]youtube[dot]com/watch?v=iig37YdRuWc
> 
> ^^ Why shouldnt this video be held against Daniel Bryan? Is the radio host a smark and not a casual, too?
> 
> Daniel Bryan was thoroughly embarrassed in the video. Oh Yeah, lets cherry pick game begin. This "I only want to hear what I want to hear" mentality from the OP who is a butt hurt Bryan mark and a passive aggressive Reigns hater is pathetic. Too bad the experts here like the OP predicted Reigns will be booed heavily on RTWM while Bryan gets cheered universally. Too bad they are eating crows now. How does that feel? What else did you predict? Certainly not the boos for Bryan this week on RAW. Yeah, eat those crows.


What?


----------



## utvolzac

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Based off Lesnar's career accomplishments to date, if he faced Bryan, the only outcome better be Bryan getting beat worse than Cena at Summerslam. Anything else would be insulting our intelligence.

I don't care what kind of MMA training Bryan has. MMA has weight classes for a reason. So guys don't get killed.

Bryan's "billed" at 210, so he's probably more like 185 in real life. If Dana White tried to book Anderson Silva vs Lesnar, he'd probably lose his license. And he's one of the greatest middleweights ever. But we're supposed to believe an amateur with some mma training would stand a chance.

The problem with the WWE and Lesnar is that nobody should stand a chance against him. He's got too much real life credibility to be a wrestler anymore. With possibly the exception of Kurt Angle, nobody is on his level.


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



SVETV988_fan said:


> i'll ask you the same question that i asked riptear in the SD thread, why does bryan come off as the "bad guy" in this storyline? he's never had his rightful title match, and reigns accepted the challenge.
> 
> in a non-kayfabe sense. the fans sent a clear message to the WWE that they did NOT want reigns in the main event, and that they were pissed at the way that bryan was treated. so why would the fans be upset at bryan when the WWE try to patch up their mistake?
> 
> putting the rumble victory on the line is nothing new. HBK did it with owen hart in 1996 at the IYH PPV before WM 12. HBK was thrown into the WM 20 main event when benoit won the rumble.
> 
> so, why the sudden uproar? if anything, the fans should be angry at the WWE for how poorly they booked the entire situation, but taking it out on bryan is hypocritical and contrarian. why would the WWE ever want to listen to it's fans when we turn on what we wanted in the first place?


The blame does belong with the WWE. That goes without saying.

But if you're just watching the show (kayfabe), why should Bryan be in the main event at Wrestlemania? He wasn't screwed out of a title shot. He just got eliminated from the Rumble like 28 other guys. The outcome may not be a popular one but it's not as if Reigns cheated. I don't think Bryan is the "bad guy" but it makes sense why he wouldn't have the same support as he did last year. 

I think Bryan should get a title rematch but I hope it's not another triple threat. It should just be one on one.


----------



## looper007

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Olivia Pope said:


> The blame does belong with the WWE. That goes without saying.
> 
> But if you're just watching the show (kayfabe), why should Bryan be in the main event at Wrestlemania? He wasn't screwed out of a title shot. He just got eliminated from the Rumble like 28 other guys. The outcome may not be a popular one but it's not as if Reigns cheated. I don't think Bryan is the "bad guy" but it makes sense why he wouldn't have the same support as he did last year.
> 
> I think Bryan should get a title rematch but I hope it's not another triple threat. It should just be one on one.


You are overacting a little ain't you Olivia.


----------



## Pronoss

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I always love Spoony's rants

He has a series on all the ppvs but does game stuff as well

His rants are hilarious when he's rolling

Wrestle! Wrestle! Royal Rumble 2015: http://youtu.be/YBITkwVl8n8


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



looper007 said:


> You are overacting a little ain't you Olivia.


How so? I'm talking about the storyline, not real life.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Olivia Pope said:


> The blame does belong with the WWE. That goes without saying.
> 
> But if you're just watching the show (kayfabe), why should Bryan be in the main event at Wrestlemania? He wasn't screwed out of a title shot. He just got eliminated from the Rumble like 28 other guys. The outcome may not be a popular one but it's not as if Reigns cheated. I don't think Bryan is the "bad guy" but it makes sense why he wouldn't have the same support as he did last year.
> 
> I think Bryan should get a title rematch but I hope it's not another triple threat. It should just be one on one.


but it's not just a matter of him not getting the same support, Facebook fans are overwhelmingly crapping on him right now. the very same fans that overwhelmingly thumbed down the rumble PPV and lashed out at the WWE for screwing bryan and giving reigns the rumble win. that's where it doesn't add up for me.

bryan should've gotten the rumble win from the start, the only reason that it seems petty now is the way that the WWE handled it and made reigns out to be the victim. that is certainly not bryan's fault.


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



SVETV988_fan said:


> but it's not just a matter of him not getting the same support, Facebook fans are overwhelmingly crapping on him right now. the very same fans that overwhelmingly thumbed down the rumble PPV and lashed out at the WWE for screwing bryan and giving reigns the rumble win. that's where it doesn't add up for me.
> 
> bryan should've gotten the rumble win from the start, the only reason that it seems petty now is the way that the WWE handled it and made reigns out to be the victim. that is certainly not bryan's fault.


Most fans are fickle and the WWE seems to be doing a good job of exploiting that.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

WWE fans will just gauge the crowd reaction and just like what the crowd does, the crowd boos Reigns, the smarks get upset and lash out against Reigns and the Rumble. The fans cheer Reigns out the building, they love Reigns and hate Bryan.

It's funny because even at the Rumble I saw the same people that were booing Reigns go crazy when he hit the spear and then even joined in when he went OOOOOAAAAAAHHH. The WWE knows what they are doing and that the fans who'll purposefully rebel against the product will ultimately lose.

Google 'herd mentality' for more information.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Olivia Pope said:


> The blame does belong with the WWE. That goes without saying.
> 
> But if you're just watching the show (kayfabe), why should Bryan be in the main event at Wrestlemania? He wasn't screwed out of a title shot. He just got eliminated from the Rumble like 28 other guys. The outcome may not be a popular one but it's not as if Reigns cheated. I don't think Bryan is the "bad guy" but it makes sense why he wouldn't have the same support as he did last year.
> 
> I think Bryan should get a title rematch but I hope it's not another triple threat. It should just be one on one.


Why not a Triple Threat? Bryan wins, Reigns completes his heel turn and squashes him for the belt a month later.

Profit. :vince$


----------



## Heath V

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I know a handful of casuals, none of them like Reigns or think he's believable.



Who do they think IS believable?


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Heath V said:


> Who do they think IS believable?


I'm inclined to believe that Bob may be telling a white lie. I find it hard to fathom that Reigns is disliked by casual fans after seeing his recent crowd reactions where he was cheered out the building. I have a feeling that these casuals he is talking about may be smarks.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Reign Man said:


> WWE fans will just gauge the crowd reaction and just like what the crowd does, the crowd boos Reigns, the smarks get upset and lash out against Reigns and the Rumble. The fans cheer Reigns out the building, they love Reigns and hate Bryan.
> 
> It's funny because even at the Rumble I saw the same people that were booing Reigns go crazy when he hit the spear and then even joined in when he went OOOOOAAAAAAHHH. The WWE knows what they are doing and that the fans who'll purposefully rebel against the product will ultimately lose.
> 
> Google 'herd mentality' for more information.


for once i actually agree with you. there's far too much bandwagon jumping with today's fans to be taken seriously, and WWE's reverse psychology tactics work far too well on the crowds. the same FB fans that thumbed down the rumble for bryan's mistreatment are now inexplicably crapping on him right now. it's almost like a bad case of bipolar.


----------



## JJForReal

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I listen to Don Tony Kevin Castle weekly and also Wrestling Soup.
The Wrestling Soup guys come on DTKC pretty often.

It's true though, he's not believable. Sure he's big but he sounds stupid and his moves are unbelievable (besides The Spear).


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



SVETV988_fan said:


> for once i actually agree with you. there's far too much bandwagon jumping with today's fans to be taken seriously, and WWE's reverse psychology tactics work far too well on the crowds. the same FB fans that thumbed down the rumble for bryan's mistreatment are now inexplicably crapping on him right now. it's almost like a bad case of bipolar.


Those weren't the same fans brother. Most of the stupid facebook comments come from people in India or the MIddle East which are the markiest of marks and still believe the product isn't a work.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



bmtrocks said:


> Those weren't the same fans brother. Most of the stupid facebook comments come from people in India or the MIddle East which are the markiest of marks and still believe the product isn't a work.


yeah you may be right. i don't even know who visits the FB page nowdays and always thought it was a deadzone made up of the most casual of casuals. the FB page must've gotten massive hits the night of the rumble from non-regular visitors who just came in to post their disappointment and never came back.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Don Tony and Kevin Castle are idiots, always have been, always will be.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Neither Don Tony nor Kevin Castle sound like intelligent people. They just sound like two smarks who know nothing about the business with the exception of the delusional mistaken beliefs implanted in their brains.

If they really knew about the business and could benefit the company then they would be WWE employees. Jim Ross is behind Reigns, and do I really need to list of all the people he's brought into the business and supported?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



SVETV988_fan said:


> but it's not just a matter of him not getting the same support, Facebook fans are overwhelmingly crapping on him right now. the very same fans that overwhelmingly thumbed down the rumble PPV and lashed out at the WWE for screwing bryan and giving reigns the rumble win. that's where it doesn't add up for me.
> 
> bryan should've gotten the rumble win from the start, the only reason that it seems petty now is the way that the WWE handled it and made reigns out to be the victim. that is certainly not bryan's fault.


Its not the the same people.

It was like 70% thumbs down for the RR being won by Reigns, so that leaves 30% people that were glad Regins won.

Now those 30% of fans are going to FB and making a stink while the people that are pro DB dont even care to go to FB to post pro DB stuff .


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



KINGPIN said:


> To be fair, Goldberg interfered. Then again, I'm sure the fans wouldn't have given a shit either way. So much for "believability".


Even his interference didn't mean anything to the outcome though. Goldberg came in, speared Brock but he kicked out. He already brought in the belt , he set up Eddie for an F-5 which was reversed into a DDT on the title, Eddie goes for the frog splash and the pin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Facebook is pretty worthless. The fact that grown adults still post there in a kayfabe fashion highlights that to me.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its not the the same people.
> 
> It was like 70% thumbs down for the RR being won by Reigns, so that leaves 30% people that were glad Regins won.
> 
> Now those 30% of fans are going to FB and making a stink while the people that are pro DB dont even care to go to FB to post pro DB stuff .


As I said before, herd mentality. People turned against Reigns because they saw one crowd booing him because Bryan was eliminated, then when it was revealed that this was a one off thing and that all other crowds love Reigns, they decided to start cheering for him again and now they're so behind Reigns that they're booing Bryan.

This was evident on Raw this week.


----------



## PepeSilvia

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

i would rather be hooked up to a respirator of fart smells than listen to these guys podcasts


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Reign Man said:


> *they decided to start cheering for him again and now they're so behind Reigns that they're booing Bryan.*
> .


ok now i'm back to the usual disagreeing with you completely. you're blowing the reaction way out of proportion. the boos that reigns got on RAW were 10 times worse than the 4 second boos that bryan got. bryan was clearly more over with the crowd that night, as evidenced by the insane crowd reaction during his match. don't spin this into something that it's not.


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



KINGPIN said:


> Why not a Triple Threat? Bryan wins, Reigns completes his heel turn and squashes him for the belt a month later.
> 
> Profit. :vince$


I think Bryan deserves to have a title run just like any other top guy and be allowed to have proper one on one matches for the belt. He shouldn't have to be forced into the Main Event. And last year's triple threat is still fresh. So, that's why I'm cool to the idea. 

The next time Bryan gets the belt, he should hold it longer than a month. 3 months seems good. I would hate for a heel Reigns to just take the belt from him right away.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Reign Man said:


> As I said before, herd mentality. People turned against Reigns because they saw one crowd booing him because Bryan was eliminated, then when it was revealed that this was a one off thing and that all other crowds love Reigns, they decided to start cheering for him again and now they're so behind Reigns that they're booing Bryan.
> 
> This was evident on Raw this week.


all other crowds dont love Reigns.

The live crowd after the RR booed the hell out of him.
this past week he got booed again with some cheers because it was 70%b going and 30% cheers.

AT best Reigns is going to get the Cena 50/50 split. Where the adult males over 18 will boo him and the women and kids will cheer him.

he will get cheered in some cities but he is going to get shit on in a lot of them. Just like Cena.


----------



## lifebane

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



freezingtsmoove said:


> If Reigns isnt believable to beat Lesnar than the same goes for Ziggler, DB, etc
> 
> Only believable people to beat Lesnar are Rusev, Cena, and Rollins (with help from Authority, J&J, Big Show AND Kane)


Reigns is a green nobody with one ppv match on his resume.
Bryan is a 3 time wwe champion with wins over 3 people who have beaten lesnar.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



freezingtsmoove said:


> Just because you try MMA means nothing. Brock is trained in UFC and is a former MMA champion


They both train MMA, Brock competed in UFC.



Flashyelbow said:


> People saying DB can't beat Lesnar seem to forget Eddie beating Lesnar when he was only ten pounds heavier than Bryan.
> 
> Not the same Lesnar by any means.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





Trifektah said:


> Fuck off with this "believable" bullshit. If that was all we ever went by nobody would ever dethrone Brock unless fucking Cain Velasquez moved to the WWE.
> 
> Bryan is a smart, technical wrestler with a speed advantage. He could use Brock's rage against him, he can be elusive and pick his shots to wear him down. That to me would be far more of an entertaining storytelling angle in a match than "DURR DURR I PUNCH YOU IN DA MOUF BELEE DAT!!!"


Exactly. Reigns has no advantage over Lesnar. Lesnar has the cardio, strength, skill, everything. Reigns has no offense and gets gassed in 5 minutes.


----------



## Godway

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

That was an excellent listen, and I think they hit numerous nails right on the head. Especially the one about how he's at the Rumble, there's a hugely diverse group of fans there, and they loathed Reigns. Like I pointed out at the time, if you seriously think the Rumble audience was 100% full of smarks then you're a fucking imbecile. No, the crowd was just full of a lot of people who hated the uninspired booking of it.


----------



## THANOS

Olivia Pope said:


> I think Reigns has always had sizeable base of support online. Some just aren't as vocal. He's believable to me. A lot of my friends like him too and they're full of testosterone. One went to the Rumble and hated that he got booed.
> 
> But I'd love to read your thoughts on how you feel the IWC/casuals are reacting to Bryan lately. I'm not suggesting he's getting booed out of any buildings, but something's been a bit different. On Monday, I tweeted that Bryan had been booed and was surprised by how happy some were. In the Smackdown thread, @Riptear and @bme had two great posts about why there seems to be a chasm lately.


Very good points Empress .

I honestly don't have much to say about Bryan getting booed until it happens again. We've only seen this happen once in two full years, and Bryan even got HBK and Ric Flair booed for interacting negatively with him.

I'm not 100% convinced that it wasn't just fans in the audience playing word association where they boo as soon as they hear a name they don't like. This happens almost all the time in promos when, for example, Cena is out there talking and name drops a few people who get cheers or boos when mentioned.

It could very well be a bunch of die-hard Reigns fans who were letting their voices be heard, but I'm not convinced until it happens again. I don't think WWE would add boos on Smackdown for Bryan, though it's possible, so I'll listen to how the audience reacts to him tonight on Smackdown.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Don tony and Kevin castle have a very good mind when it comes to the buissness and they are very fair in their disscussions


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

They're not entirely wrong. Reigns is one of the biggest examples of nepotism in wwe in a long time, and he can't a single fucking thing right. But Vince has climbed the ladder for him, pulled the brass ring out of reach of actually talented people, and handed to reigns on his knees.

Casuals are the worst type of fans because they're not fans. They're people who will turn off and on and don't really care about the show. Hardcore fans want the company to do well, which is why it's so hard for us to let go of it sometimes. IF they focused on wrestling fans, it'd be far better.


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



freezingtsmoove said:


> If Reigns isnt believable to beat Lesnar than the same goes for Ziggler, DB, etc
> 
> Only believable people to beat Lesnar are Rusev, Cena, and Rollins (with help from Authority, J&J, Big Show AND Kane)


Not a single wrestler in the company beating Lesnar would be believable.

Neither was Hogan beating Andre, yet it's considered a classic wrestling moment.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

The only person whose believable enough to defeat Brock Lesnar is The Big Show.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> The only person whose believable enough to defeat Brock Lesnar is The Big Show.


DON'T GIVE VINCE IDEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cuss:


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Kabraxal said:


> DON'T GIVE VINCE IDEAS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cuss:


"How about Sheamus?" :vince2


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> They're not entirely wrong. Reigns is one of the biggest examples of nepotism in wwe in a long time, and he can't a single fucking thing right. But Vince has climbed the ladder for him, pulled the brass ring out of reach of actually talented people, and handed to reigns on his knees.
> 
> Casuals are the worst type of fans because they're not fans. They're people who will turn off and on and don't really care about the show. Hardcore fans want the company to do well, which is why it's so hard for us to let go of it sometimes. IF they focused on wrestling fans, it'd be far better.


NXT is where the real wrestling fans are and there is a reason why that product is way better and puts on better matches and is much more enjoyable to watch even though its just DEV.

Pretty said when your minor leagues are better than your major brands.


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Everyone has fans
Everyone got haters

It's opinion. This forum doesn't know what an opinion is,


----------



## JohnCooley

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Who dat who dat?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Cosmo Kramer said:


> "How about Sheamus?" :vince2


:regal

No just.... noooooo


----------



## QuietInRealLife

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think the problem is that VKM thinks this is Cena all over again & If he sticks to his guns, he'll have a guy who's 'controversial' & who will fans will pay to boo _& _cheer. 

However with Cena, he'd gotten over naturally with his own gimmick two years beforehand & had an established fan-base when people slowly started to turn on him. 

Roman doesn't really have that yet. So VKM sticking to his guns on this is not going to help Roman in the long run I think.


----------



## Godway

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



birthday_massacre said:


> all other crowds dont love Reigns.
> 
> The live crowd after the RR booed the hell out of him.
> this past week he got booed again with some cheers because it was 70%b going and 30% cheers.
> 
> AT best Reigns is going to get the Cena 50/50 split. Where the adult males over 18 will boo him and the women and kids will cheer him.
> 
> he will get cheered in some cities but he is going to get shit on in a lot of them. Just like Cena.


That is the problem, and that's why his push is so stupid. You should NOT want the next top face to be John Cena V.2. The audience has had 10 years of John Cena. It is time to move on. It is time to get WITH the this generation. 

I think I'd have less of a problem with it if Reigns was close to Cena in talent level. He's not. Cena is a fantastic talker and he's a damn good ring worker against the right opponents. Reigns is a horrid talker and he's yet to have a good one on one match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



birthday_massacre said:


> NXT is where the real wrestling fans are and there is a reason why that product is way better and puts on better matches and is much more enjoyable to watch even though its just DEV.
> 
> Pretty said when your minor leagues are better than your major brands.


That's what happens when Vince has his fingerprints all over one of those and not the other.


----------



## paqman

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

After this Rumble debacle trended on social media for 2 days, a lot of my casual friends who I know don't watch pro wrestling, looked into what the big deal was and then told me Reigns does suck based on what they saw on YouTube. These are people, male and female, who are in my age group (I'm 28). 

They agreed he has DA LOOK but he's lackluster elsewhere. Again, these are casuals. Their only criteria was how you speak on the mic and they weren't impressed. Specifically with the magic beans giant slayer promo. If you look like a tough guy but you're busy telling fairy tales, that's a tough sell to anyone over the age of 9 who is intelligent.

Of course, this is a very very small sample size -- maybe 5 people on my facebook feed, but it's nice to know even some casuals don't buy into his hype. That said, I'm pretty much over this decision to push Reigns. Either he's gonna do well or he's gonna fall on his face and get de-pushed, so sounds like a win win to me.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

"Daniel Bryan is not believable." "Why are you bringing up bullshit like that in a SCRIPTED show. This is WWE not real life. "

"Roman Reigns isn't believable." "Yup, I totally agree. He lost to Big Show and I'm going to ignore how Bryan lost to Bray before the Rumble. Right on."

At the end of the day, opinions are just that, opinions. Everyone has them and trying to state anyone's opinion as facts or as the voice for a millions, even little as hundreds of people is asinine.

There are people who believe Roman doesn't look credible against Brock and there are those who think Bryan doesn't look credible.


At the end of the day, people view both guys differently :lol

We can't discredit the people bitching on facebook but then credit another "casual" because their opinion lines up with yours lol


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



SVETV988_fan said:


> yeah you may be right. i don't even know who visits the FB page nowdays and always thought it was a deadzone made up of the most casual of casuals. the FB page must've gotten massive hits the night of the rumble from non-regular visitors who just came in to post their disappointment and never came back.




So you think that you are better thn them. You can't even wtach a show and enjoy it ! You analyse everything. Stop !


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



frenchguy said:


> So you think that you are better thn them. You can't even wtach a show and enjoy it ! You analyse everything. Stop !


Have you been to the facebook page? It isn't thinking we are better... we simply are better than most of the dregs that post there. But that isn't saying much because those posts are so idiotic, poorly typed, and often a mish mash of bad english and gibberish that that my cat makes more sense than those fools.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Eh, not much you can really take from what some dudes say, but the clip was worth it for the Vince impersonation :lol


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Kabraxal said:


> Have you been to the facebook page? It isn't thinking we are better... we simply are better than most of the dregs that post there. But that isn't saying much because those posts are so idiotic, poorly typed, and often a mish mash of bad english and gibberish that that my cat makes more sense than those fools.


I'm not a FB user. But i'm envious of this guys. They watch the product and they do not think about who must be pushed or gossips. No.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



frenchguy said:


> I'm not a FB user. But i'm envious of this guys. They watch the product and they do not think about who must be pushed or gossips. No.


It isn't about that... it's about how poorly they get their thoughts out there.


----------



## Trivette

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Those who say "sit back and enjoy the product" clearly weren't paying attention to the piss poor execution and storylines within the Rumble match itself, or are making a poor attempt at trolling. Notice those posters have been out in droves as of late. Happened last year on the RTWM too, so no shock.

Even a child can see that all the "heroes" looked weak, and that includes Roman himself. There are Spider-Man cartoons with more gravitas and believability. Like HHH said himself in the podcast, fans WANT to go for the ride. Senseless booking as seen at the Rumble rips us right out of the illusion. The problem is with poor execution or in this case, just blatant stubborness in what amounts to a big middle finger to fans. 

Give me consistent booking that makes everyone on the roster look strong and formidable and I'm more than happy to "enjoy the ride". I can watch the 1992 Rumble and still enjoy it for it's storytelling, and every member of the roster gets some time to shine.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> Those who say "sit back and enjoy the product" clearly weren't paying attention to the piss poor execution and storylines within the Rumble match itself, or are making a poor attempt at trolling. Notice those posters have been out in droves as of late. Happened last year on the RTWM too, so no shock.
> 
> Even a child can see that all the "heroes" looked weak, and that includes Roman himself. There are Spider-Man cartoons with more gravitas and believability. Like HHH said himself in the podcast, fans WANT to go for the ride. Senseless booking as seen at the Rumble rips us right out of the illusion. The problem is with poor execution or in this case, just blatant stubborness in what amounts to a big middle finger to fans.
> 
> Give me consistent booking that makes everyone on the roster look strong and formidable and I'm more than happy to "enjoy the ride". I can watch the 1992 Rumble and still enjoy it for it's storytelling, and every member of the roster gets some time to shine.


Well said. And WWE is capable of much better. But they get stuck on pushing one and one guy only, and that's when they tend to get themselves in trouble. It seems like they can't or won't push more than one guy strong at a time, for some reason.


----------



## Lil Mark

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I love the Don Tony and Kevin Castle show. Did they not do an episode this week? I look forward to their show more than Raw.

They make some good points. And for the record, none of the people I talk to who don't watch Wrestling have any clue who the hell Roman Reigns is. So joke away that "It's only one person's opinion." We are not saying Reigns is bad. IMO it's WWE's booking that has people shitting on Reigns.


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

But we are in 2015. People love crap movies like Avengers, crap singers like Rihanna. I agree WWE is not best nowadays. Why sould WWE give something different ? They put hardly Reings in your faces, so does Apple with their phones or McDo with their junk food. Rien ne change sur notre bonne vieille planète.


----------



## LSF45

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I'm not a Roman Reigns guy by any stretch of the imagination...

But, Don Tony and Kevin Castle probably have one of the least likable and informative podcasts on the web.

I have disagreed with them on many points, especially Castle. He is just mediocre.


----------



## ClintDagger

LSF45 said:


> I'm not a Roman Reigns guy by any stretch of the imagination...
> 
> But, Don Tony and Kevin Castle probably have one of the least likable and informative podcasts on the web.
> 
> I have disagreed with them on many points, especially Castle. He is just mediocre.


For those wondering, that first clip was of Joey Numbas & Anthony "Missionary" Thomas both of Wrestling Soup, and Don Tony. Kevin Castle wasn't on that night. Someone may have pointed it out above but I didn't see it.

Also, Don Tony despises Daniel Bryan fans and none of those guys are marks for Bryan. Just FWIW...


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Kayfabe wise? I can see it.

Realism wise? This is wrestling.


----------



## p862011

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

you guys do know these guys especially kevin castle dont like seth rollins and think he isn't main event material and say he has a girly voice


----------



## ClintDagger

p862011 said:


> you guys do know these guys especially kevin castle dont like seth rollins and think he isn't main event material and say he has a girly voice


Very good point. Although I think one of the Wrestling Soup guys (Joey perhaps?) thinks Rolins is very good.


----------



## BornBad

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



frenchguy said:


> But we are in 2015. People love crap movies like Avengers,


How dare you....


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

You can dislike Roman all you want but the idea that he's not believable against him is laughable. There is no rule that says you have to have this many years under your belt to win in the WWE. Or you have to be this popular to be pushed. It's never been the case. You can walk into the WWE and dominate as a heel or face and that's happened countless times over the years whether that be Batista, Diesel, Yokozuna, or even Lesnar himself. Some times it's work other times it hasn't. 

His believability is WWE's faith behind him and the booking that he's guaranteed to have. I hate to compare him to Rock because he doesn't have a millionth of his charisma but it was early 98 people would be saying the exact same thing about Rock that they're saying about Reigns. The question is can they get the storyline right with Reigns and can Reigns make the necessary improvements upon being pushed.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



frenchguy said:


> But we are in 2015. People love crap movies like Avengers, crap singers like Rihanna. I agree WWE is not best nowadays. Why sould WWE give something different ? They put hardly Reings in your faces, so does Apple with their phones or McDo with their junk food. Rien ne change sur notre bonne vieille planète.


Exactly, people love big, bright and enticing things. Movies like The Godfather, Citizen Kane and Vertigo will put people to sleep nowadays, the in thing right now is fun popcorn movies with lots of action and excitement like The Avengers and Transformers. To me that's what Reigns is, he's entertaining does high impact moves, doesn't linger on with grappling. He's blunt and gets to the point immediately. 

Same with music, repetition is the key, people don't want to wait for the chorus or whatever, just loop the chorus for the whole song and people will love it and it will catch on more. For Reigns doing the same moves is like this, nobody nowadays wants to see amateur wrestling moves in WWE. If you want that watch high school amateur wrestling or something.

Reigns is the future and as Batista says "deal with it".


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Lothario said:


> Cena just referred to Lana as a "ho" on live television less than a week ago. Stahp it.


LOL @ that acting. This guy blows. Trying to convey incredulity but looks like he shit his 2003 Matt Hardy cargo pants instead.


----------



## IT'S VADER TIME

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Reign Man said:


> Exactly, people love big, bright and enticing things. Movies like The Godfather, Citizen Kane and Vertigo will put people to sleep nowadays, the in thing right now is fun popcorn movies with lots of action and excitement like The Avengers and Transformers. To me that's what Reigns is, he's entertaining does high impact moves, doesn't linger on with grappling. He's blunt and gets to the point immediately.
> 
> Same with music, repetition is the key, people don't want to wait for the chorus or whatever, just loop the chorus for the whole song and people will love it and it will catch on more. For Reigns doing the same moves is like this, nobody nowadays wants to see amateur wrestling moves in WWE. If you want that watch high school amateur wrestling or something.
> 
> Reigns is the future and as Batista says "deal with it".



First, I just have to say, I would never have posted this if I hadn't just read your ridiculous post.

You're right, people are so ADD these days with their attention spans, it's of paramount importance as a wrestler to be exciting. You know who ALWAYS has exciting matches? Daniel Bryan. He's not working like American Dragon in ROH these days, he's a full house of fire baby face with real FIRE in his comebacks that people actually buy into and believe. That's really really rare. Roman as of yet has only worked 1 singles that could even be misconstrued as exciting, and that was because Orton carried him the entire way. What exactly is exciting about watching Roman get the shit kicked out of him for 15 minutes, throw some weak looking uppercuts, then he hits his 3 signature moves and the match ends? That's more exciting than Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose, or Seth Rollins? No.

Next, since we are talking about people today and what they like, people today like beards, they like counter culture, they like defying convention, and they DEFINITELY don't like to be told what to like by some 70 year old white male. That's why Bryan's connection with the fans will always be more organic, meaningful, and real, because all Bryan fans feel like they chose to like Bryan, with Reigns even if you liked him from day 1, you are still being told on TV every single week to like Reigns.

That's why I truly believe Reigns best path to super duper stardom will be as a heel. He needs to be Darth Vader to Bryan's Luke Skywalker. He needs to just let loose and be the cocky, arrogant, entitled, take no shit asshole and feud with a baby face like Bryan and come into his own as a performer. As a heel, Roman can screw up as much as he wants and he doesn't have to worry about looking foolish. He's a heel! Heels can look foolish all the time and remain effective.

If I'm in charge and I see a guy with an incredible look, a great athletic background, he's fucking Samoan so you know wrestling is in his genes, but he's just a little too rough around the edges right now, I'm turning him heel, putting him in the big main event program against Bryan for 2015, let him really get comfortable and establish himself. The best part about this is, eventually with almost all heels, if they are doing a good enough job, they will eventually get cheered. Once that happens you are ready to pull the switch, make Roman a face, and let him carry the company into the future. I just wish they would have realized this before the Rumble so Roman could really get some heat heading into Mania.


----------



## She's Not Into You

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Don't really like these Don Muraco marks Solomonster is best.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I know a handful of casuals, none of them like Reigns or think he's believable.


Opposite for me. The casuals I know think he's awesome and a bad ass.


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



The Rabid Wolverine said:


> That's why I truly believe Reigns best path to super duper stardom will be as a heel. He needs to be Darth Vader to Bryan's Luke Skywalker. He needs to just let loose and be the cocky, arrogant, entitled, take no shit asshole and feud with a baby face like Bryan and come into his own as a performer. As a heel, Roman can screw up as much as he wants and he doesn't have to worry about looking foolish. He's a heel! Heels can look foolish all the time and remain effective.
> 
> If I'm in charge and I see a guy with an incredible look, a great athletic background, he's fucking Samoan so you know wrestling is in his genes, but he's just a little too rough around the edges right now, I'm turning him heel, putting him in the big main event program against Bryan for 2015, let him really get comfortable and establish himself. The best part about this is, eventually with almost all heels, if they are doing a good enough job, they will eventually get cheered. Once that happens you are ready to pull the switch, make Roman a face, and let him carry the company into the future. I just wish they would have realized this before the Rumble so Roman could really get some heat heading into Mania.


Rep.

Your Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker analogy is a perfect one. This past Monday, I felt like the WWE teased a possible heel turn for Reigns. If they can pursue that, there are endless possibilities. Bryan is the underdog who has to overcome the odds while Reigns is the entitled, cocky one; polar opposites who want to be the top guy.

I also think having a new heel in Reigns would freshen up Bryan's character. I wouldn't want him to be seen as overcoming but challenging Reigns as an equal. Bryan could be a good guy with edge while Reigns is a materialistic mercenary of the Authority.

As for improving in the ring, Bryan/HHH/Finlay/Cesaro are a few who have the ability to wash away the green.


----------



## BORT

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Olivia Pope said:


> Rep.
> 
> Your Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker analogy is a perfect one. This past Monday, I felt like the WWE teased a possible heel turn for Reigns. If they can pursue that, there are endless possibilities. Bryan is the underdog who has to overcome the odds while Reigns is the entitled, cocky one; polar opposites who want to be the top guy.
> 
> I also think having a new heel in Reigns would freshen up Bryan's character. I wouldn't want him to be seen as overcoming but challenging Reigns as an equal. Bryan could be a good guy with edge while Reigns is a materialistic mercenary of the Authority.


This sounds awesome. And yea even Austin said that given Reigns current ability he'd be much better suited as a Heel.


----------



## King187

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

If Reigns does go heel, he still shouldn't join the authority.


----------



## Addychu

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Some of theses posts are too long for me to read... but I agree, he isnt believable ...


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Lol at anyone who thinks Roman beating Brock is believable. Brock is literally better in every aspect of fighting from physical to skill. At least Bryan has a speed & technical wrestling advantage. 

Basically, Brock is better than Reigns in every single category of wrestling.



freezingtsmoove said:


> Just because you try MMA means nothing. Brock is trained in UFC and is a former MMA champion


It certainly matters if you have at least some fight training. Of course, in a real fight, Brock would destroy anyone in WWE. Someone with training at least has a chance to survive longer.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Considering we saw Brock destroy two men at the Rumble and look like an immortal, NO ONE, and I mean, no one looks credible fighting that man.

Hell, once he destroyed Taker and made Cena his bitch, everyone was fucked in credibility. You can name Bryan, Seth or Roman's past accomplishments all you want, but Brock is on a whole different level.

This whole argument is stupid unless Jesus himself joins the roster :lol

Speed, athleticism, technical ability etc. doesn't mean a damn thing. Seth Rollins is all of that and still got his ass kicked. Once Brock gets a hold of you, it's a murder spree.


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Getting REALLY tired of hearing this outright lie.


Then you are going to be REALLY shocked with the truth!! :avit:


----------



## empressromania

*Re: Is Roman Reigns booked as Dumb/Weak?*



FlyingBurrito said:


> Why would Reigns agree to give up his WM main event spot?
> 
> In some ways, I can see the sympathy that they are trying to create for him. On the other hand, it makes him look dumb/weak for being so easily manipulated by HHH.
> 
> Curious what people think. Does this hurt Reigns in the long run more than it helps him in the short term?
> 
> Does the turn against Reigns by the Authority make the smarks believe Reigns is no longer getting the super push, so they can get behind him again?
> 
> It's a really strange dynamic at play here.


I've been worried about this too. I am a huge RR fan--hence the name--but Monday, well he just came across as an idiot, when I darn well know that he is anything but. The ending of Raw delighted me though; however, the whole show I kept repeating to myself, "How dumb are they trying to make him look?"

Now, as many of you have been talking here about him making a heel/tweener heel turn, I personally would love this and think that it would only work in his favor. I have repeatedly said on many boards, that those holding the strings just need to let him be himself. Those are the only times when he clearly "gets over", when they allow him to speak and act for himself. Just let Roman be Roman, damnit! He doesn't need to be spoon-fed, he doesn't need his puppet-strings pulled, because he is neither a baby nor a puppet. He is a wrecking machine, just let him go do his thang!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Trifektah said:


> LOL @ that acting. This guy blows. Trying to convey incredulity but looks like he shit his 2003 Matt Hardy cargo pants instead.



I'm a Reigns critic but some of you seem to relish in nitpicking. Guy could deliver an Oscar winning performance and some people would still complain. He needs to improve at conveying emotion on the microphone but his acting in the opening segment was fine. Monday was one of his best performances as far as segments go. He seemed genuinely frustrated from his facial expressions to his body language throughout the entire program and did a good job conveying that.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman is ready!


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Reigns is not believable as a bad ass who can beat Lesnar. They need to put Lesnar against the 5'7 Bryan who cranes his neck to look at Lesnar and is not even 200lbs. Because at least then it will be believable when Lesnar loses... you buy that right?

Sorry, I know this wasn't about Bryan and not a Reigns lover or anything. But most people who didn't like Reigns in this spot would be happy if Bryan won it. And while there is no doubt Bryan is tough, no one looking at it objectively would buy that Daniel Bryan is a bigger threat to Brock Lesnar in a fight than Roman Reigns. 

Yet everyone is pissed Reigns won't beat Lesnar it isn't believable... Bryan should do it. It is laughable at it's most basic level. People who think Daniel Bryan is the "believable" choice to beat Lesnar in a fight, especially after having Lesnar make Cena his bitch three times and end Undertakers streak.

Yes creatively Bryan is a better choice, but he is not "realistic" and certinally I don't buy "bodybuilder John Cena is helpless against Lesnar... Daniel Bryan will save him."


----------



## Zac512

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Considering we saw Brock destroy two men at the Rumble and look like an immortal, *NO ONE, and I mean, no one looks credible fighting that man*.
> 
> Hell, once he destroyed Taker and made Cena his bitch, everyone was fucked in credibility. You can name Bryan, Seth or Roman's past accomplishments all you want, but Brock is on a whole different level.
> 
> This whole argument is stupid unless Jesus himself joins the roster :lol
> 
> Speed, athleticism, technical ability etc. doesn't mean a damn thing. Seth Rollins is all of that and still got his ass kicked. Once Brock gets a hold of you, it's a murder spree.


good point..certainly not a 5'6 guy wearing uggs


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

*What's more interesting is what the casuals on RAW thought of Bryan going over Reigns at Fast Lane :hunter*


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

WWE is scripted. Why is believability such a litmus test now? 

No one on the roster could probably take Brock in a real fight. But since all the outcomes are predetermined, everyone's a contender. Even Stephanie. Vince could order a rematch tomorrow and have her go over on Lesnar.


----------



## Zac512

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

With the things that Lesnar has done in the past year, nobody is believable beating him. 

That is why a Rollins cash in after a Lesnar victory is the best option imo....that is if Lesnar is not staying with WWE.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



freezingtsmoove said:


> If Reigns isnt believable to beat Lesnar than the same goes for Ziggler, *DB*, etc
> 
> Only believable people to beat Lesnar are Rusev, Cena, and Rollins (with help from Authority, J&J, Big Show AND Kane)


Kayfabe ,Bryan has beaten Cena,HHH,Orton,Batista...his resume is pretty good.

:draper2


----------



## kimino

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

You gotta love THANOS coward complaining style, trying to bash Reigns, while trying to look smart, while trying to avoid sounding biased, but still an obvious bryan butthurt mark, always thinking the net articles and videos are 100% true.

THANOS: Punk trained with Gracie he is not at lesnar level but he can beat anyone in the WWE, or Punk says he doesnt care for belts, but he is probabily purple. 

Later Punk comments he is not that good. 

This thread is hilarious, Keyfabe is there just when Bryan need it. Too much bias. Not saying that Bryan isnt believable since last WM put him high in the kayfabe, but that doesnt mean Reigns isnt.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



GillbergReturns said:


> You can dislike Roman all you want but the idea that he's not believable against him is laughable. There is no rule that says you have to have this many years under your belt to win in the WWE. Or you have to be this popular to be pushed. It's never been the case. You can walk into the WWE and dominate as a heel or face and that's happened countless times over the years whether that be Batista, Diesel, Yokozuna, or even Lesnar himself. Some times it's work other times it hasn't.


Pretty sure their definition of credibility is coming from a lot of places. Whether it's a combination of overness or charisma or experience, there's a certain threshold (everyone senses it) where you can buy someone as a top guy. It's why I would turn on wrestling for the first time in years back in 2010 and see Miz as the WWE title and automatically assumed it was a B tier championship* now. You can become 'credible' with any combination of those three but if you're lacking overall then it just won't happen


*It's subjective. I saw Miz as WWE champion and my first thought was douchey host of Smackdown. Some people may have thought it was great but I just could never 'buy' Miz


----------



## THANOS

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



kimino said:


> You gotta love THANOS coward complaining style, trying to bash Reigns, while trying to look smart, while trying to avoid sounding biased, but still an obvious bryan butthurt mark, always thinking the net articles and videos are 100% true.
> 
> THANOS: Punk trained with Gracie he is not at lesnar level but he can beat anyone in the WWE, or Punk says he doesnt care for belts, but he is probabily purple.
> 
> Later Punk comments he is not that good.
> 
> This thread is hilarious, Keyfabe is there just when Bryan need it. Too much bias. Not saying that Bryan isnt believable since last WM put him high in the kayfabe, but that doesnt mean Reigns isnt.


I bet I give you nightmares when you sleep don't I?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



samizayn said:


> Pretty sure their definition of credibility is coming from a lot of places. Whether it's a combination of overness or charisma or experience, there's a certain threshold (everyone senses it) where you can buy someone as a top guy. It's why I would turn on wrestling for the first time in years back in 2010 and see Miz as the WWE title and automatically assumed it was a B tier championship* now. You can become 'credible' with any combination of those three but if you're lacking overall then it just won't happen
> 
> 
> *It's subjective. I saw Miz as WWE champion and my first thought was douchey host of Smackdown. Some people may have thought it was great but I just could never 'buy' Miz


This.

I could never buy what Miz was selling. Now 4 years later, I have somewhat softened my stance on Miz. Now, at least, I acknowledge he is pretty good at what he does.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Reigns: "Come here you piece of sh*t, I will break your f*cking face"*



Lothario said:


> I'm a Reigns critic but some of you seem to relish in nitpicking. Guy could deliver an Oscar winning performance and some people would still complain. He needs to improve at conveying emotion on the microphone but his acting in the opening segment was fine. Monday was one of his best performances as far as segments go. He seemed genuinely frustrated from his facial expressions to his body language throughout the entire program and did a good job conveying that.


his acting in the opening segment wasn't fine. he made a face of a coward when he was told to fight, and he supposed to be an ass kicker babyface.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



kimino said:


> You gotta love THANOS coward complaining style, trying to bash Reigns, while trying to look smart, while trying to avoid sounding biased, but still an obvious bryan butthurt mark, always thinking the net articles and videos are 100% true.
> 
> THANOS: Punk trained with Gracie he is not at lesnar level but he can beat anyone in the WWE, or Punk says he doesnt care for belts, but he is probabily purple.
> 
> Later Punk comments he is not that good.
> 
> This thread is hilarious, Keyfabe is there just when Bryan need it. Too much bias. Not saying that Bryan isnt believable since last WM put him high in the kayfabe, but that doesnt mean Reigns isnt.



So was Mike Tyson in his prime not believable as a world boxing champion since he was only 5'10 and was usually always fighting guys much taller than him which a much larger reach.?

Just because you are big doesn't mean you can fight, there is always examples of smaller guys fighting much larger guys and winning.

Reigns can't even go 5 minutes without getting gassed. 

If anyone think that Lesnar vs Reigns would be a better match than Lesnar vs Bryan, then they really don't know shit about wrestling.
Reigns vs Lesnar is going to be a disaster, its going to be worse than Lesnar vs Goldberg.


Hell Meng is only like 6'0 or 6'1 tops and is one of the most legit toughest guys in wrestling ever.

He would destroy anyone in his prime even guys way bigger than him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

*Don Tony's actual thoughts, if anyone is interested :aj3*
http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/don-tony-and-kevin-castle-show/e/36870834?..........true


----------



## kimino

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



THANOS said:


> I bet I give you nightmares when you sleep don't I?


Nah you are the worst of all bryan marks, not that im too interested in WWE after ADR was fired

birthday_massacre, why bring Tyson, when i clearly stated that Bryan, even if it was the correct way or not, is one of the most believable.

Again im not discussing if Bryan is believable to fight Lesnar, im just telling you, that the way Reigns is booked he sure is competition to Lesnar, the rest is up to WWE Lesnar and Reigns(mostly him) in how they can pull off that match.

Also to add a comment of how bad this thread is, everyone here is talking about bryan mma experience and his wrestling technique, but the whole point of THANUS is that the casuals wouldnt find believable Reigns, but how would a "pure" casual can say without knowledge of Bryan skills, hell that spear to big show, in "pure" casual eyes is more powerful than 4x busaiku knee's.

Get it over, its almost on paper unless some drastic change happens, that it will be Reigns vs Lesnar, this poor attempt to rest credibility on Reigns, clearly is what most people call a Butt hurt rant.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

You gotta understand too these people get raw like 1 once every year they're the crowd that be pumped up and excited to watch these are the fans Vince caters to because these are the good crowds the ones that boo the fucking heel and cheer the good guys I've seen recaps of last raw and I saw a couple of people.faces that were bored and looked like they regretted buying the tickets.


the kayfabe fan is to whom Vince listen too there's still millions of.fans in the world that is still real to them. 

We see the bullshit that's going on because we watched it every week. These people gets to see them live at least once a year so most of them don't understand how politics works nor thinks that there's politics backstage either.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Reigns isn't believable mostly because he's done nothing to show he can beat Lesnar, seriously Cena can't beat him.. nobody can and we're supposed to believe this guy can? Casual fans aren't retarded, of course they'd be like "ehhh.." about Reigns and his credit, just because WWE is scripted doesn't mean they don't get tagged with fighting kayfabe rules. I mean seriously, it's like watching DBZ and Goku or whatever gets beaten by some mega bad guy and then some side character who hasn't done much suddenly beats the mega bad guy with a few moves, even casual fans of the show would scoff at that. Nobody likes mary sues.

But who am I kidding with a reply, right now dick riding Reigns is the popular thing to do because it's "edgy" because he's getting shit on by the IWC. What's next for you people, dick riding Richard Dawkins because he is atheist? Oooh man you guys are so edgy and so cool because you're against the grain but we all know that if most the IWC loved Reigns you'd all be here bashing reigns and all the low post Reigns marks troll accounts would be anti Reigns.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Reigns is believable if they book him to be. Aside from losing to the Big Show on Raw (which was fucking ridiculous), he's undefeated in singles competition and has pinned a ton of former world champions in one-on-one matches, as well as HHH, Cena, and Batista in tag team matches. There's nothing that says he CAN'T beat Lesnar. 

Who did Goldberg beat before winning the championship from Hogan? It's not like ran through Randy Savage, Sting, Kevin Nash, The Giant, Ric Flair, Lex Luger, etc., or anything. He beat mostly under-carders like Disco Inferno, Alex Wright, Hugh Morrus, etc. and then it was off to fight Hogan. But they booked him to show a huge display of strength, power and intensity, and thus people bought him as a threat. They can easily do the same with Reigns for Lesnar.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Kevin Lockard said:


> Reigns is believable if they book him to be. Aside from losing to the Big Show on Raw (which was fucking ridiculous), he's undefeated in singles competition and has pinned a ton of former world champions in one-on-one matches, as well as HHH, Cena, and Batista in tag team matches. There's nothing that says he CAN'T beat Lesnar.
> 
> Who did Goldberg beat before winning the championship from Hogan? It's not like ran through Randy Savage, Sting, Kevin Nash, The Giant, Ric Flair, Lex Luger, etc., or anything. He beat mostly under-carders like Disco Inferno, Alex Wright, Hugh Morrus, etc. and then it was off to fight Hogan. But they booked him to show a huge display of strength, power and intensity, and thus people bought him as a threat. They can easily do the same with Reigns for Lesnar.


Tag team matches do not count and they haven't booked him like he's that strong anyways, regardless of if that is WWE booking or Reigns being green he hasn't looked impressive at all. Seriously what singles competitions did he look great in? He has won no titles, is a hot tag guy and most of the matches he's had solo he's looked weak. Goldberg isn't even a good comparison, Reigns isn't Goldberg, he doesn't even look half as physically imposing as Goldberg. 

Simply put if Cena cannot even beat Lesnar, a mutli time world champ than what has Reigns done? Rollins has been booked strong and even he wouldn't be able to beat Lesnar on his own.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Reigns would be more believable in a romantic comedy or something. Assuming he could act. Which he can't. So... :shrug


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

I dunno about the "believable" argument, cause then people will bring up how Bryan looks etc. Not that I agree with it but meh.

His just simply to me, either not ready or straight up talentless. I would say the latter simply because look at how good Rollins is compared to Reigns and their timelines are identical in what time they have spent as singles competitors etc. Even Ambrose is simply a much much better talent then Reigns. In fact Ambrose is one of the best talents today, just severely under-utilized. 

Anyways, IMO he seems forced and awkward on the mic, far from ready in ring wise and just doesn't seem to get it yet. That's how I see it with him.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



DarkLady said:


> Reigns would be more believable in a romantic comedy or something. Assuming he could act. Which he can't. So... :shrug


So a rom-com would actually make sense.


----------



## ☀TheSoleStar☀

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

*Reigns is believable so does any superstar with the right booking even Daniel Bryan beating The Evolution was accepted(by the majority).Also He does have the potential but his future lies on his booking.
For people to be more acceptable of Reigns he needs to one of the "guys" not the "only one".
*


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Miss Sally said:


> Tag team matches do not count and they haven't booked him like he's that strong anyways, regardless of if that is WWE booking or Reigns being green he hasn't looked impressive at all. Seriously what singles competitions did he look great in? He has won no titles, is a hot tag guy and most of the matches he's had solo he's looked weak. Goldberg isn't even a good comparison, Reigns isn't Goldberg, he doesn't even look half as physically imposing as Goldberg.
> 
> Simply put if Cena cannot even beat Lesnar, a mutli time world champ than what has Reigns done? Rollins has been booked strong and even he wouldn't be able to beat Lesnar on his own.


Why don't tag team matches count? Just because he isn't doing all the work doesn't mean it doesn't look impressive for him to score the pinfall victory at the end. People always love to say how Daniel Bryan was the first man to defeat The Shield in tag team action just because he was the one to win the match for his team, even though he had two partners (Kane and Orton) helping him that night as well. 

This whole thread and ones like it is like deja vu, because back in 2005, people were saying the same exact thing about Batista. That he was getting pushed to the top too fast, that he wasn't very good in the ring or on the mic, etc. And like with Goldberg, who had he beat before defeating Triple H three times in a row (the 3rd being inside Hell In A Cell)? Jericho at Vengeance in 2004 and Chris Benoit twice on Raw that January? Yet look at him - he turned out to be a big star and the Batista/HHH feud was a big success. Nothing says that Brock vs Reigns can't have a spark of magic to it as well. I get that people are butthurt they may not get to ever see Bryan/Lesnar, but they should probably be more open-minded that Reigns/Lesnar may turn out to be a lot better than they expect it to be.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Empress said:


> Rep.
> 
> Your Darth Vader and Luke Skywalker analogy is a perfect one. This past Monday, I felt like the WWE teased a possible heel turn for Reigns. If they can pursue that, there are endless possibilities. Bryan is the underdog who has to overcome the odds while Reigns is the entitled, cocky one; polar opposites who want to be the top guy.
> 
> I also think having a new heel in Reigns would freshen up Bryan's character. I wouldn't want him to be seen as overcoming but challenging Reigns as an equal. Bryan could be a good guy with edge while Reigns is a materialistic mercenary of the Authority.
> 
> As for improving in the ring, Bryan/HHH/Finlay/Cesaro are a few who have the ability to wash away the green.


Love this... If he can be who he appears to be in interviews (cocky and entitled) and somehow swerve everyone and Heyman becomes Reigns "advocate" (he claims he's not or has never been a manager) that could be money. So should he cheat to win at Fastlane? I think so.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Miss Sally said:


> I mean seriously, it's like watching DBZ and Goku or whatever gets beaten by some mega bad guy and then some side character who hasn't done much suddenly beats the mega bad guy with a few moves, even casual fans of the show would scoff at that. Nobody likes mary sues.











*
You don't think it was annoying to watch Trunks effortlessly kill Frieza in 2 episodes after sitting through 10 of Goku struggling? But guess what? I got over it after they told a story and had it make sense. Reigns is currently being booked as he should be, therefore, it'll be much more acceptable than the corny story teller who got tossed around the ring during every match.*



> But who am I kidding with a reply, right now dick riding Reigns is the popular thing to do because it's "edgy" because he's getting shit on by the IWC. What's next for you people, dick riding Richard Dawkins because he is atheist? Oooh man you guys are so edgy and so cool because you're against the grain but we all know that if most the IWC loved Reigns you'd all be here bashing reigns and all the low post Reigns marks troll accounts would be anti Reigns.


*Right, being a Reigns fan is so popular that there were less than 10 of us talking about him for the longest time :kobe8. This is a really weak argument and I'm not sure why you keep forcing the issue after being proven wrong over and over again. Yes, there are Reigns trolls, just like there are trolls for every popular superstar, but that doesn't mean all of his fans are his fans for the sake of being contrarian. Not everyone has to like indy darlings. *


----------



## Karma101

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

It's because he just doesn't have very much in-ring charisma. Bless his heart.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> You don't think it was annoying to watch Trunks effortlessly kill Frieza in 2 episodes after sitting through 10 of Goku struggling? But guess what? I got over it after they told a story and had it make sense. Reigns is currently being booked as he should be, therefore, it'll be much more acceptable than the corny story teller who got tossed around the ring during every match.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Right, being a Reigns fan is so popular that there were less than 10 of us talking about him for the longest time :kobe8. This is a really weak argument and I'm not sure why you keep forcing the issue after being proven wrong over and over again. Yes, there are Reigns trolls, just like there are trolls for every popular superstar, but that doesn't mean all of his fans are his fans for the sake of being contrarian. Not everyone has to like indy darlings. *


When have you proved me wrong about this? I'm a little confused as to what you're talking about. I wasn't talking about any real Reigns fans, I'm talking about all these phony troll accounts and people who are just trying to piss people off with their nonsense.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

His credibility or believability is the least worrying factor for me. That all comes down to booking. 

Quite frankly I just think he's boring. I wouldn't mind him in the mid card where maybe he'd the get the chance to improve but as of now the guy can't work a mic or a match and doesn't even give off a particularly endearing aura.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Miss Sally said:


> When have you proved me wrong about this? I'm a little confused as to what you're talking about. I wasn't talking about any real Reigns fans, I'm talking about all these phony troll accounts and people who are just trying to piss people off with their nonsense.


*Well, when you say stuff like "you Reigns fans", that includes old and new. If you're simply referring to the trolls, that's fine.*


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Reigns doesn't look half as imposing as Goldberg.

Goldberg looked like a guy who was ready to fuck you up.

Reigns looks like a guy who models sunglasses for Sunglass Hut.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Miss Sally said:


> Reigns isn't believable mostly because he's done nothing to show he can beat Lesnar, seriously Cena can't beat him.. nobody can and we're supposed to believe this guy can? Casual fans aren't retarded, of course they'd be like "ehhh.." about Reigns and his credit, just because WWE is scripted doesn't mean they don't get tagged with fighting kayfabe rules. I mean seriously,* it's like watching DBZ and Goku or whatever gets beaten by some mega bad guy and then some side character who hasn't done much suddenly beats the mega bad guy with a few moves*, even casual fans of the show would scoff at that. Nobody likes mary sues.




Not to nitpick, but that's pretty much the main twist to the Cell Games Saga.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Roman Reigns isn't believable because he truly and honestly doesn't believe in the bullshit creative is giving him to work with.

He's a big softie, not unscrupulous enough to just act like he means all the crap they force him to say. You can see it in his eyes everytime he has to say something cringeworthy; you can just see how he has to suppress the cringe for himself, because he knows it's complete and utter nonsense. The guy is a grown up man (or at least something around that) and very well knows how he's not a fucking Looney Toon. 

He's simply "not feeling it", and thus, the fans aren't either.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I thought Reigns did well on Monday. I don't get why it's so hard to remain objective.


----------



## JoeChill

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



AboveAverageBob said:


> I don't care for Reigns atm but I do see potential, but hes being rushed like so many failures in the past. His overly cocky attitude in interviews isn't helping, it's almost as if he's owed it and just here to "get rich". Also his comments about Punk make him seem completely clueless. I read an articled today I'll post below, basically showing the low success rate of "hotshotting" talent. I feel like a heel turn in needed and to be put with Heyman is what's best for him, especially if he wins the WHC.
> 
> - CM Punk during 2008-2009 - Still too new to mainstream WWE fans but yet the WWE had CM Punk win the Money in the Bank match during back-to-back wins. His World Title reigns felt rushed and cheap and it wasn't until he built his character up through the Straight Edge Society and then as the leader of the Nexus where his character was ready to complement his in-ring ability. Then, he did the "pipebomb" speech. But it was a bad decision to push him the World Title this early in his WWE career.
> 
> - Jack Swagger - ECW branded wrestler at first, which he did OK at, but then joined RAW in 2009 and then Smackdown during 2010 after winning that year's Money in the Bank briefcase. Swagger cashed in during an episode of Smackdown to defeat Chris Jericho. He just didn't wow anybody which is pretty much why he's been a midcarder ever since.
> 
> - Alberto Del Rio - WWE appeared to be starting MEGA PUSH for Alberto Del Rio during Royal Rumble 2011 when Del Rio won that event. However, Del Rio actually lost the Wrestlemania title match against Edge. Then, after Edge retired, Del Rio was unable to capture the vacated World Heavyweight Championship. He could have kept chasing the title on the Smackdown roster but the WWE moved Alberto Del Rio to RAW. It was planned, immediately after Wrestlemania, that Alberto Del Rio would win the WWE Title at SummerSlam 2011 to then tour on the Mexico trip as WWE Champion. Problem was that Del Rio's "written in stone" title reign was to interrupted the "Summer of Punk" momentum that CM Punk had that year. WWE fans openly rejected Del Rio. In my opinion, Del Rio should have STAYED on the Smackdown roster to keep chasing the World Heavyweight Championship. Del Rio was never the same.
> 
> - The Miz - WWE roster was thin during 2010 and the WWE was in serious need of some mainstay to step up. WWE liked Miz's midcard work and his ability on the mic and gave him a try. Granted, Miz immediately feuded with a 60+ year old Jerry Lawler to start his WWE Title reign after Miz cashed in his Money in the Bank briefcase. Miz worked with John Cena afterward and it didn't help Miz much, even with some good mic conversations with the Rock even involved. WWE soon realized their mistake and moved on... While Miz hasn't been much of a main event player since, WWE has given him many chances in the midcard to succeed. In this year alone, he competed for the Intercontinental Title, US Title, and then the WWE Tag Titles.
> 
> - Damien Sandow - Winner of the 2013 briefcase (well, one of them), but he just wasn't even in the discussion to become a Main Eventer. His biggest resume bulletpoint was tagging up with Cody Rhodes and those break-up matches were decent. But building up someone to become World Champion? Thankfully, the WWE came to their senses and cooled down Sandow. Sandow cashed his Money in the Bank briefcase and attempted to defeat an injured John Cena in a pretty damn good match to start RAW. But the WWE Creative team kept cooling Sandow down for much of 2014 until he began tagging with the Miz as a stuntman.
> 
> - Daniel Bryan during 2011 - Just not ready for the World Title yet. He won the Money in the Bank briefcase and cashed it in during TLC 2011. WWE Creative didn't have serious plans for him, either, as he didn't win as World Champion. Then, Sheamus destroyed him at Wrestlemania 28 in 18 seconds. That galvanized fans to cheer for him and that momentum grew when Daniel Bryan actually had great success with his tag team with Kane. Seriously, Kane owes much to Daniel Bryan for revitalizing his career. By 2013, thanks to his success on the midcard and getting over from there, he was ready to be World Champion.
> 
> - Dolph Ziggler - Just no serious plans to push this guy. He won the briefcase during 2012 and lost repeatedly before finally cashing in during the RAW following Wrestlemania 29. I would blame this more on WWE Creative having no idea how to push this guy or maybe just having a major lack of options for Money in the Bank 2012. Seriously.
> 
> - Sheamus - Probably the only non-Money in the Bank winner on this list, but he won the Royal Rumble during 2012 unexpectedly... After his developmental stay, Sheamus debuted on the ECW roster during June 2009. He was then moved to RAW by October 2009... By December 2009 at the TLC Pay Per View, he defeated John Cena to become WWE Champion. Did you get all of that? 6 months and 2 roster moves, he was WWE Champion. And by the way, Sheamus won the 2009 "Breakout Superstar of the Year" Slammy shortly thereafter. Bombed as WWE Champion and merely because he was rushed to the title. Had WWE been patient with Sheamus, given his good in-ring ability, look, and OK personality, he would be a HUGE superstar today. Foolish booking in 2012 set him back further!
> 
> http://www.lordsofpain.net/columns/..._and_His_WWE_Title_Push_Column_MUST_READ.html


But all the guys you listed are very successful in the career they love. Where's the failure? Just because someone doesn't stay on top for 10yrs doesn't mean the failed. I think its evident that fans don't want a guy on top for that long anyway. With exception to Sheamus I think those guys are pretty successful.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



JoeChill said:


> But all the guys you listed are very successful in the career they love. Where's the failure? Just because someone doesn't stay on top for 10yrs doesn't mean the failed. I think its evident that fans don't want a guy on top for that long anyway. With exception to Sheamus I think those guys are pretty successful.


It's referencing their push. Ziggler, Swagger, Del Rio, etc all failed because they were pushed before they were ready. Even Punk and Bryan fell flat on their initial wins. Comparing their reigns to guys who worked their way to the top is night and day. We don't need 10 year runs but how about solid main eventers?


----------



## JoeChill

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



AboveAverageBob said:


> It's referencing their push. Ziggler, Swagger, Del Rio, etc all failed because they were pushed before they were ready. Even Punk and Bryan fell flat on their initial wins. Comparing their reigns to guys who worked their way to the top is night and day. We don't need 10 year runs but how about solid main eventers?


Answer this, who do you think was pushed correctly in the last 10yrs? What would you like to see for the mania ME?


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*

Does there have to be a "[Insert Name Here] Thinks Reigns isn't ready" thread every day?


----------



## tbp82

*Why can't Roman Reigns lose at Wrestlemania 31 vs. Brock?*

I was just posing the question does Roman Reigns have to win his first wrestlemania main event/big match?

Bret Hart lost his Wreslemania 9 Main Event to Yokozuna went on to win the King of The Ring before winning the Wrestlemania 10 Main Event against Yokozuna.

Shawn Michaels lost his Wrestlemania 11 Main Event to Diesal went on to win the Intercontinental Title before winning the Wrestlemania 12 Main Event against Bret Hart.

Steve Austin won the rumble but wasn't allowed to get a title shot at Mania lost to Bret Hart at Mania 13 went on to win the Intercontinental Title at Summerslam before winning the Wrestlemania 14 Main Event.

The Rock lost his Wrestlemania 15 Main Event went on to win the tag titles with Foley lost his Wrestlemania 16 Main Event before winning the WWE Title at Backlash.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Randumo24 said:


> Not to nitpick, but that's pretty much the main twist to the Cell Games Saga.


Gohan went through a lot of shit tho. More build up then Reigns got. He beat the fuck outta Raditz, then he gave Nappa an actual fight unlike the other geeks. He also gave Frieza a fight after he killed piccolo. He also went into the Hyperbolic Time chamber and they were teasing the whole SS2 thing the whole time. So he actually had a lot of Buildup that culminated to the Cell Fight, he was growing faster than Goku or Vegeta at a really young age, you could tell he was bound to surpass them any day.

DBZ LESSONS BRAH.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Why can't Roman Reigns lose at Wrestlemania 31 vs. Brock?*



tbp82 said:


> I was just posing the question does Roman Reigns have to win his first wrestlemania main event/big match?
> 
> Bret Hart lost his Wreslemania 9 Main Event to Yokozuna went on to win the King of The Ring before winning the Wrestlemania 10 Main Event against Yokozuna.
> 
> Shawn Michaels lost his Wrestlemania 11 Main Event to Diesal went on to win the Intercontinental Title before winning the Wrestlemania 12 Main Event against Bret Hart.
> 
> Steve Austin won the rumble but wasn't allowed to get a title shot at Mania lost to Bret Hart at Mania 13 went on to win the Intercontinental Title at Summerslam before winning the Wrestlemania 14 Main Event.
> 
> The Rock lost his Wrestlemania 15 Main Event went on to win the tag titles with Foley lost his Wrestlemania 16 Main Event before winning the WWE Title at Backlash.


It all depends on Brock's contract. If Brock is resigning then I don't see either Bryan or Reigns beating him, if not then yeah Reigns will probably go over. In the long run I think he'd benefit from losing against Brock in a strong showing.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



JoeChill said:


> Answer this, who do you think was pushed correctly in the last 10yrs? What would you like to see for the mania ME?


Not many in the past 10 years. I'd say Edge, Cena and Batista. All men that worked in the mid card and worked their way up, got over with the crowd many holding titles BEFORE holding the World title. Then for years these men were threats to the title and legitimate, unlike Sheamus, Swagger, Miz or Del Rio.

At the expense of sounding like a "mark", Daniel Bryan would have won. Think about last year, he wins the title marries his wife then his dad dies then he gets injured. This could have been a great comeback story like HHH in the early 2000s with videos showing him training and talking about his story. What a better way to close the story than him coming back to take on the beast? 

For Reigns? He would be ending Rusevs streak and become US champion and win next years RR match.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Gohan went through a lot of shit tho. More build up then Reigns got. He beat the fuck outta Raditz, then he gave Nappa an actual fight unlike the other geeks. He also gave Frieza a fight after he killed piccolo. He also went into the Hyperbolic Time chamber and they were teasing the whole SS2 thing the whole time. So he actually had a lot of Buildup that culminated to the Cell Fight, he was growing faster than Goku or Vegeta at a really young age, you could tell he was bound to surpass them any day.
> 
> DBZ LESSONS BRAH.












Like it said, Gohan was a secondary character up until that point. There was also very little build up without the little extra the filler episodes gave. Other than that, Gohan hadn't beaten anyone of significance to signify he would defeat anyone that Goku couldn't beat.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Randumo24 said:


> Like it said, Gohan was a secondary character up until that point. There was also very little build up without the little extra the filler episodes gave. Other than that, Gohan hadn't beaten anyone of significance to signify he would defeat anyone that Goku couldn't beat.


*The thing is Gohan's inner strength has been teased as early as the first episodes when they were fighting Raditz. Piccolo and Goku knew for the longest that if they tapped into it, he'd be a serious problem, as he was already stronger than most as a toddler.*


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Empress said:


> WWE is scripted. Why is believability such a litmus test now?


It isn't and I don't think it is. But everyone keeps saying "It isn't beleivable that Reigns could take down Brock. And most (not all) then will eventually say that Daniel Bryan should do it instead. Which is not more "believable". 

I am not saying Bryan shouldn't be headlining against Brock Lesnar. But if people want to argue that Bryan is a better choice than Reigns then they damn sure shouldn't be arguing that "Reigns being able to take down Lesnar is unrealistic" as their stance for Bryan over Reigns. Because if you want to argue Bryan is the most logical choice, that is NOT the avenue to go down to make your point.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The thing is Gohan's inner strength has been teased as early as the first episodes when they were fighting Raditz. Piccolo and Goku knew for the longest that if they tapped into it, he'd be a serious problem, as he was already stronger than most as a toddler.*


Like Krillin said, "We all know he's strong for his age." Most people were not assuming Gohan would be the one to defeat Cell.


----------



## Zac512

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Empress said:


> WWE is scripted. Why is believability such a litmus test now?


They still need to be believable in their roles, just like in movies or TV shows. 

I don't think Marilyn Manson would have been believable if he would have been cast as a Navy Seal in American Sniper.


----------



## eishiba

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They should have a MIB match in the first match at Wrestlemania and Daniel Bryan wins. Fast forward to the main event, Roman Reigns beats Brock Lesnar. Seth Rollins cashes in and defeats the severely battered Reigns and wins the title. Then Bryan cashes in and we have a match between Seth Rollins and Daniel Bryan for the title.


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Dan Pratt said:


> It isn't and I don't think it is. But everyone keeps saying "It isn't beleivable that Reigns could take down Brock. And most (not all) then will eventually say that Daniel Bryan should do it instead. Which is not more "believable".
> 
> I am not saying Bryan shouldn't be headlining against Brock Lesnar. But if people want to argue that Bryan is a better choice than Reigns then they damn sure shouldn't be arguing that "Reigns being able to take down Lesnar is unrealistic" as their stance for Bryan over Reigns. Because if you want to argue Bryan is the most logical choice, that is NOT the avenue to go down to make your point.


I actually agreed with your earlier post and your comments above. I think it's ridiculous for some to say that Reigns' is not believeable but put over Bryan in the next breath. It's not that hard to imagine Reigns in the same ring with Lesnar.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Empress said:


> I actually agreed with your earlier post and your comments above. I think it's ridiculous for some to say that Reigns' is not believeable but put over Bryan in the next breath. It's not that hard to imagine Reigns in the same ring with Lesnar.


Bryan at least has a speed advantage that could be used kayfabe. Brock is literally better at everything over Roman.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Randumo24 said:


> Bryan at least has a speed advantage that could be used kayfabe. Brock is literally better at everything over Roman.


Seth is fast, atheltic, and pretty strong for his size, still got his ass kicked :lol

NO ONE on this damn roster looks credible against Brock after he made Cena, Taker and Seth Rollins his bitches. 

This argument is ridiculous on both sides. Unless God comes down and challenges Brock, there's no "Well, this guy can beat Brock." WWE went ham with Brock's power and failed to build anyone up in equal measure. Rusev is undefeated but even he has shown weakness. 

I've watched Brock murder too many times to start bringing up "who can realistically beat him." The answer is no one lol


----------



## Dan Pratt

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Randumo24 said:


> Bryan at least has a speed advantage that could be used kayfabe. Brock is literally better at everything over Roman.


In Kayfab, Roman Reigns has a punch that will send anyone into "I'm fucked" world at the drop of a hat. 

Again believe it or not I am not saying I would rather see Reigns beat Lesnar than Bryan if I had a choice. But in kayfab while as others have stated no one short of Godzilla could take down Reigns, Daniel Bryan is not the more "realistic" option. He just isn't. People are just so enamored with Bryan they look through rose colored glasses and think that it would be believable if he single handedly had eliminated every competitor himself in the Rumble after coming in at #1 . 

You want to argue the underdog overcoming Lesnar is more interesting of a story line, that Bryan would do better promos with Lesnar, that they will have a much better match than Reigns and Lesnar. That it is a more impressive marque mach or that more people would pay for it vs Reigns/Lesnar. Or that Daniel Bryan is simply more popular, I agree with every one of those things. 

I do not agree with "there is no one who could make it look realistic to take down the unstopable gigantic MMA champion beast of a man who has been unbeatable for a year.... except for a 5'7" 200lb nerdy guy." It's a ridiculous statement.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Empress said:


> I actually agreed with your earlier post and your comments above. I think it's ridiculous for some to say that Reigns' is not believeable but put over Bryan in the next breath. It's not that hard to imagine Reigns in the same ring with Lesnar.


Size believability in fighting to me went out the window when Royce Gracie made short order of Akebono in a K-1 fight, a man 3 times his size. It's even less of an issue in Pro Wrestling where athletes get piledriven on their heads an bounce right back up.


----------



## BryanZiggler

*They're doing Reigns' push all wrong*

Like seriously, they're pushing him to be the next big babyface and so far his push hasn't been the slightest bit entertaining. And I'm not talking about in terms of his wrestling ability and mic skills.

Firstly he's stuck feuding with the Big Show week in week out (someone who even the best in-ring talents struggle to get a good match out of) and he wasn't even been booked that strongly in the feud. This has done nothing but bore the casuals and reduce his popularity and jncrease the smarks hatred of him, and now, they're having him feud with Daniel fucking Bryan!?!? The most over babyface on the roster that would get cheered over Jesus Christ himself, just dumb ass booking all over.

I'm not a Reigns fan at all, I think he is poor in all aspects and is a terrible human being but c'mon if you're wanting fans to go nuts for him - book him in entertaining feuds against talented heels and make him look a bit stronger ffs, its not hard.

A new finisher would also help, his spear sucks dick.


----------



## Empress

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Size believability in fighting to me went out the window when Royce Gracie made short order of Akebono in a K-1 fight, a man 3 times his size. It's even less of an issue in Pro Wrestling where athletes get piledriven on their heads an bounce right back up.


I agree with you. Even in real life, size doesn't mean that you'd lose a fight. But Reigns' has size and is a former football player. I'm not sure why some are acting like they can't wrap their minds around him being in the same ring as Lesnar as though he doesn't have the physical attributes to stand toe to toe with Lesnar. Lesnar/Bryan would probably have the better quality match due to Bryan's skill set, but Lesnar/Reigns isn't that so unbelieveable. As @WynterWarm12 pointed out, Seth has the same wrestling technique as Bryan and Lesnar still treated him like a rag doll. He treated Cena the same. The WWE has made it so that no other wrestler is a "believable" threat. 

But again, the WWE is scripted. So, it doesn't matter in the end. This is the same company that had Stephanie and Zach Gowen take on Lesnar. I went along with it.


----------



## JR1980

*Re: They're doing Reigns' push all wrong*

All wrong because it is at least 12 months too early, was always on the backfoot since it started and it didn't really matter what they try with him.

WWE need to learn that most fans are happy to play along as long as it doesn't blatantly insult our intelligence.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Dan Pratt said:


> *In Kayfab, Roman Reigns has a punch that will send anyone into "I'm fucked" world at the drop of a hat. *


Maybe, but the "punch" in the WWE that has been presented as the strongest is Big Show's KO punch, which Lesnar got hit by, then proceeded to squash Big Show.

Not knocking Reigns, just pointing out the ridiculous corner the WWE has booked themselves into with Lesnar with anyone he faces, and why discussing "believabilty" in facing Lesnar is just stupid b/c NO ONE on the roster is. Lesnar has squashed Cenaand Big Show, beaten HHH, beat Taker at WM, etc, etc etc. Meanwhile Reigns is struggling in matches on SD against The Miz and Fandango


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

To be fair the way how the Reigns/Miz match went. The guy who will end up beating Brock for the title should be squashing a guy like Miz. Just saying.

Note: I took that from someone on the Smackdown thread


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Empress said:


> I agree with you. Even in real life, size doesn't mean that you'd lose a fight. But Reigns' has size and is a former football player. I'm not sure why some are acting like they can't wrap their minds around him being in the same ring as Lesnar as though he doesn't have the physical attributes to stand toe to toe with Lesnar. Lesnar/Bryan would probably have the better quality match due to Bryan's skill set, but Lesnar/Reigns isn't that so unbelieveable. As @WynterWarm12 pointed out, Seth has the same wrestling technique as Bryan and Lesnar still treated him like a rag doll. He treated Cena the same. The WWE has made it so that no other wrestler is a "believable" threat.
> 
> But again, the WWE is scripted. So, it doesn't matter in the end. This is the same company that had Stephanie and Zach Gowen take on Lesnar. I went along with it.


I'd just need to cite CM Punk as another example, a guy roughly Bryan's size that believably took Lesnar to his limits at Summerslam 2013, or a mid-forties HHH slaying Lesnar at Wrestlemania 29. I never allowed size or skill differential to get in the way of a good story. There's ALWAYS a way to overcome seemingly insurmountable odds, and the art of pro wrestling is the ability to act out such scenarios and see them through in a way that allows the viewer to suspend disbelief. In a kayfabe sense I completely agree with you, Reigns is Lesnar's equal and it's bullsh^t to deem it unrealistic. If we were going to look at this from a legitimacy standpoint, then Lesnar might as well retire now because nobody in the WWE would have a popsicle's chance in hell of being an odds on favorite against him in a real bout.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Size believability in fighting to me went out the window when Royce Gracie made short order of Akebono in a K-1 fight, a man 3 times his size. It's even less of an issue in Pro Wrestling where athletes get piledriven on their heads an bounce right back up.


The difference in this situation, Brock is a skilled fighter. Brock just kicked out of an AA at 1, a curb stomp, & 3 consecutive AAs. How is Reigns' spear, which is just average, supposed to beat him? Even a Rhyno Gore or Goldberg spear wouldn't really be credible to beat Brock after RR.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Randumo24 said:


> The difference in this situation, Brock is a skilled fighter. Brock just kicked out of an AA at 1, a curb stomp, & 3 consecutive AAs. How is Reigns' spear, which is just average, supposed to beat him? Even a Rhyno Gore or Goldberg spear wouldn't really be credible to beat Brock after RR.


How would anyone's finisher work then... 

And considering they've been playing up Brock's ribs and stomach issues, that's a weak spot.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



WynterWarm12 said:


> How would anyone's finisher work then...
> 
> And considering they've been playing up Brock's ribs and stomach issues, that's a weak spot.


the knee that broke Brock! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## tbp82

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



WynterWarm12 said:


> How would anyone's finisher work then...
> 
> And considering they've been playing up Brock's ribs and stomach issues, that's a weak spot.


I think everyone is putting way to much into this what can pin Brock. It's 3 seconds people. I've seen Basketball players take a charge and take 3 seconds to get up.....Football players the biggest strongest athletes get tackle down 3 secs.....get blocked down 3 seconds. It seems everyone is over thinking this here.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



IDONTSHIV said:


> the knee that broke Brock! :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lol

Sit down, Mark!!


----------



## Wynter

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



tbp82 said:


> I think everyone is putting way to much into this what can pin Brock. It's 3 seconds people. I've seen Basketball players take a charge and take 3 seconds to get up.....Football players the biggest strongest athletes get tackle down 3 secs.....get blocked down 3 seconds. It seems everyone is over thinking this here.


Yea, but this is a scripted show. A show where I saw Brock Lesnar slaughter his way through top guys and a legend like Taker . WWE has went ham with his power level. 

WWE needs to book Roman better. Because the fact he didn't squash Miz is utter bullshit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :lol
> 
> Sit down, Mark!!


:lol, it's even funnier because that's my first name.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Yea, but this is a scripted show. A show where I saw Brock Lesnar slaughter his way through top guys and a legend like Taker . WWE has went ham with his power level.
> 
> WWE needs to book Roman better. Because the fact he didn't squash Miz is utter bullshit.


I think WWE is doing this purposely. What was the biggest complaint about Roman before the rumble. Superman Push, LOL Roman wins, to dominant. Now WWE pulls back on it some and the majority of fans have responded positively. While I personally think Roman should be running through the Miz I see what WWE is doing here and it appears to be working.


----------



## TattooedxReigns

*Roman's new move on Smackdown?*

Pardon my ineptitude, the verbiage escapes me here at work, but what's the name of a move like that...shoulder drop Roman did on Smackdown last night against Miz? It almost looked like an F5 mixed with a Samoan Drop.

Anyone know the technical term for it?

On a side note, I'm pleased to see him putting in some new moves in his on-tv arsenal, and he did a good job on the mic as well last night I felt.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Dan Pratt said:


> In Kayfab, Roman Reigns has a punch that will send anyone into "I'm fucked" world at the drop of a hat.
> 
> Again believe it or not I am not saying I would rather see Reigns beat Lesnar than Bryan if I had a choice. But in kayfab while as others have stated no one short of Godzilla could take down Reigns, Daniel Bryan is not the more "realistic" option. He just isn't. People are just so enamored with Bryan they look through rose colored glasses and think that it would be believable if he single handedly had eliminated every competitor himself in the Rumble after coming in at #1 .
> 
> You want to argue the underdog overcoming Lesnar is more interesting of a story line, that Bryan would do better promos with Lesnar, that they will have a much better match than Reigns and Lesnar. That it is a more impressive marque mach or that more people would pay for it vs Reigns/Lesnar. Or that Daniel Bryan is simply more popular, I agree with every one of those things.
> 
> I do not agree with "there is no one who could make it look realistic to take down the unstopable gigantic MMA champion beast of a man who has been unbeatable for a year.... except for a 5'7" 200lb nerdy guy." It's a ridiculous statement.


I look at Daniel Bryan being the realistic, or I should say credible, option because how he was booked during his road to Wrestlemania, in which he defeated John Cena, Triple H, and won the Triple Triple threat match at WM with an injured shoulder. His size didn't take away from fans continuing to cheer him on.

I don't buy Mark Henry, Big Show, or Khali being credible and I don't think others did either against Lesnar even though their bigger for exactly this reason. They were not booked very good to take him on. That is why I hated that WWE pulled the trigger on Reigns this soon. I thought they should have waited to build him up and develop more. Booking is a very vital thing.

They were too much in a hurry. I feel the WWE screwed up...but maybe it will work out. I don't know. I've been wrong before.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: Roman's new move on Smackdown?*



TattooedxReigns said:


> Pardon my ineptitude, the verbiage escapes me here at work, but *what's the name of a move like that...shoulder drop Roman did on Smackdown last night against Miz? It almost looked like an F5 mixed with a Samoan Drop*.
> 
> Anyone know the technical term for it?
> 
> On a side note, I'm pleased to see him putting in some new moves in his on-tv arsenal, and he did a good job on the mic as well last night I felt.


Flapjack.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Randumo24 said:


> The difference in this situation, Brock is a skilled fighter. Brock just kicked out of an AA at 1, a curb stomp, & 3 consecutive AAs. How is Reigns' spear, which is just average, supposed to beat him? Even a Rhyno Gore or Goldberg spear wouldn't really be credible to beat Brock after RR.


So how did Brock beat The Undertaker, when just 3 years prior Taker survived out of multiple pedigrees, chair shots AND slegdehammer shots? One spear would look ridiculous on it's own, but a succession of moves followed by a spear would make sense. Brock could take a major bump in the match that makes him vulnerable to Reigns's finisher. The same can be said for Bryan's Busaiku Knee.




IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol, it's even funnier because that's my first name.


Now i'll have more puns to play with everytime you're caught "marking out" on the Forum.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



Randumo24 said:


> The difference in this situation, Brock is a skilled fighter. Brock just kicked out of an AA at 1, a curb stomp, & 3 consecutive AAs. How is Reigns' spear, which is just average, supposed to beat him? Even a Rhyno Gore or Goldberg spear wouldn't really be credible to beat Brock after RR.


His tiny neanderthal brain and superhuman skull mean that attacks focusing on his head just make him angry. Curbstomps, pedigrees, piledrivers, the GTS, KO punches and running knees? Forget it. The AA? He practically invented it. Submission moves? He was UFC champion, unless you're Kurt Angle don't waste your time. Unless you're doing these moves with weaponry he's impervious to this nonsense.

He has always had one issue though - his mid-section. His last WWE title reign ended after he got speared, he lost his last match before leaving WWE because he got speared, his UFC career came to a halt because of diverculitis issues, Triple H got the upper hand on him at Summerslam 2012 by targeting him there although he ultimately lost. Reigns is the only guy who could credibly beat him.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



TheResurrection said:


> His tiny neanderthal brain and superhuman skull mean that attacks focusing on his head just make him angry. Curbstomps, pedigrees, piledrivers, the GTS, KO punches and running knees? Forget it. The AA? He practically invented it. Submission moves? He was UFC champion, unless you're Kurt Angle don't waste your time. Unless you're doing these moves with weaponry he's impervious to this nonsense.
> 
> He has always had one issue though - his mid-section. His last WWE title reign ended after he got speared, he lost his last match before leaving WWE because he got speared, his UFC career came to a halt because of diverculitis issues, Triple H got the upper hand on him at Summerslam 2012 by targeting him there although he ultimately lost. Reigns is the only guy who could credibly beat him.


I love the spin you're putting on this to justify why Reigns is the only guy capable of going over. J^sus. :lol 

Lesnar's last title reign ended when he got frog splashed, by the way.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



SVETV988_fan said:


> I love the spin you're putting on this to justify why Reigns is the only guy capable of going over. J^sus. :lol
> 
> Lesnar's last title reign ended when he got frog splashed, by the way.


It's a stretch I grant you, but I can at least make a credible sounding argument for it. Can you make an argument for anyone else in the WWE except maybe Triple H or Cena?

It ended after he was speared, frog splashed and had his head DDT'd onto metal


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: "Roman Reigns is not believable" ~ Don Tony & Kevin Castle*



TheResurrection said:


> It's a stretch I grant you, but I can at least make a credible sounding argument for it. Can you make an argument for anyone else in the WWE except maybe Triple H or Cena?
> 
> It ended after he was speared, frog splashed and had his head DDT'd onto metal


I already explained it in a post above, but here's another scenario. 

Lesnar starts off in dominating fashion until Bryan outsmarts him in a series of moves. Bryan starts outpacing Lesnar midway through the match, working his legs to make him less flexible. Thus, Lesnar's high impact moves are few and far between because he's slower and more vulnarable to attacks. A point in the match could occur on the outside where Lesnar charges at Bryan and knocks himself out on the metal post. Bryan keeps honing in at the head, starting a succession of moves that would lead to the Busaiku Knee. Lesnar kicks out of the first and is completely dazed, Bryan goes back to the corner and hits another one. Lesnar kick out. Lesnar somehow puts Bryan down, picks up a chair but Bryan hits another Busaiku Knee to the chair that connects to Lesnar's head and 1...2...3. That's just one possible scenario of many.

Watch Rocky 4, there's another fictitious blueprint of a man taking down a monster with brains and resiliency. That's exactly Bryan's story, the guy who has the odds stacked against him but finds a way to win. Keep in mind that this is pro wrestling and not an authentic sport. You can take more liberties that way.

The point is, Lesnar lost to the frog splash. The spear helped, but so did Lesnar's tripping in the Octagon before Cain KO'd him. The argument you were making is moot. He might be realistically vulnerable to the stomach area because of his diverticulitis, but EVERYONE is vulnerable to head shots. I don't care who you are.


----------



## Trivette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Judging from that match with Miz on SD last night, Reigns still isnt even close to being ready for the ME of WM. Miz had to carry him through most of it, that is when he wasn't taking rest spots or gassing out. He then fell back on all his old routines. Would have been so easy to throw in a few legit powerhouse moves against a guy like Miz. Instead we got the same lazy old SM punch and spear combos. Very disappointing.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Except for the Goliath crap, everyone knows that a small athlete v bigger athlete isn't an underdog story?
It's a difference in talent and advantages, not height difference


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



PunkDrunk said:


> Except for the Goliath crap, everyone knows that a small athlete v bigger athlete isn't an underdog story?
> It's a difference in talent and advantages, not height difference


Seriously... in terms of believability, Ziggler and Bryan are both far more believable than Reigns. Actually, going by actual in ring ability Reigns is the underdog to most of the WWE roster. Until he can string together a logical sequence himself, he will never truly look like a dominant athlete. 

I mean, it's the same with Cena... the harder the WWE tried to force it with the victories over everyone, he still doesn't possess a legimitate aura that makes him seem like a true threat. It's been said before, but he looks like a midcarder when he stands across the ring from guys that can actually wrestle and tell a story well. There is simply a presence that makes guys seem like true threats, no matter the size. HBK, Hart, Bryan, Punk, Piper, Angle... you can list a number of guys that hover around or even below the six foot mark that anyone here would buy into in a match against a Lesnar or Taker or Andre the Giant. 

Reigns right now doesn't have that presence. Cena failes in that in many matches (doesn't help booking as only made it worse... he wins not because he's too tenacious, but because the booker wants him to win, that's it. THere is rarely logic to a Cena win). I think Reigns might be able to grow into that presence though. He's just not there being in the single's spotlight for a such a short time with no marquee moments or feuds to build upon. That is why he will fail against Lesnar even in winning right now, where a much smaller Bryan is completely believable. One had time to build that aura and skill set and sense that he can win any one match with actual logical storytelling. One hasn't.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns vs. Lesnar is what's best for business!


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Zayniac said:


> Reigns vs. Lesnar is what's best for business!


It's certainly gonna be the most hilarious match of the night...for all the wrong reasons.

Can't wait until WWE is doing to Balor, Owens, Itami, and Sami Zayn what they are doing to Bryan, Ziggler and Ambrose. If they can cast aside someone as over as Bryan for the pretty boy then what hope do the NXT class have?


----------



## luckyfri

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

MIZ vs Reigns was great and if his way has this quality matches wether due to him or an awesome challenger im really starting to accept not disliking


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Not everyone can make you look as good as The Miz.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*






*Reigns continues to get that mainstream media attention :drose*


----------



## andromeda_1979

*I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*

Reigns has the look

Reigns brings in more female fans and if he tweaks his character as a tough tweener then he will get the majority of the male fans.

Daniel Bryan ....while talented is an average looking guy who is pretty small in stature. If and when the yes movement goes, u have another Chris Benoit who is great in the ring, but doesn't have the look or the entertainment skills.

Look into the past:


Hogan....a mans man, big, charismatic , good on the mic, good looking (for the time) and a big draw. Average at best in the ring,....yet had classic feuds and classic matches consistently

Rock....Big, good looking, best ever on the entertainment side of things, good in the ring and a massive draw

Cena......marine like, decent sized, good looking, good on entertainment side of things, good in the ring, big draw.

Stone Cold....a mans man, pure ass kicker...while not a pretty boy, women still liked him , great in the ring, great on the entertainment side of things, a massive draw.

Now looking at the above I can't imagine putting Bryan in the same conversation as the big 4 listed above. Reigns has things he has to improve on,....and it's not likely he will replace Cena , but I see why Vince clearly wants Reigns over Bryan.


----------



## Ahem...

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*

Wow, it's almost as if the times are changing. We don't want to see big guys who will obviously win anymore. We want to see a true underdog succeed...

_Ooooh, the times they are a changing_


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*

How does Reigns bring in female fans?.. No female is going to watch WWE for Roman Reigns, especially when they have guys like Cena or Orton on the roster.. Daniel Bryan is an average looking guy, so are majority of people on the roster, including Roman Reigns.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*

Another acolyte of THE LOOK. I just need more than looks to satisfy my wants as a wrestling fan.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*

We can all see why he's been picked, just not the timing of the pick. Its about 18months to 2 years early. Even then thats dependant on what the do with his character and move-set


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*

By this logic female fans only watched for HBK Razor Ramon Val Venis Rick Rude The Rock Orton.

Btw they're all better than Reigns


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*

They even put contacts on the guy just so he could look prettier :lmao


----------



## Lariat From Hell

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*

His look isn't even spectacular in my opinion, so I do not see the appeal in that sense. He screams "MIDCARD" to me but is being pushed to the stratosphere.


----------



## Goku

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

re- THE LOOK, pls bring back DASHING Cody Rhodes


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*



X Spectrum said:


> They even put contacts on the guy just so he could look prettier :lmao


Whats his natural eye color? Is this legit? I never realized.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



IndyMidgetFan said:


> [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=facepalm][URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Facepalm]#Facepalm [/URL] [/URL] x 1000
> 
> So much FAIL in this post right from the start where this guy states that Ziggler, Bryan are completely believable opponents against Lesnar but Roman Reigns isnt. Just [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=facepalm][URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Facepalm]#Facepalm [/URL] [/URL] .
> 
> Obviously this guy wasnt alive pre-AE era or AE or was probably sucking his mom's breasts when HBK was booed heavily against Sid Vicious and Undertaker cuz nobody took HBK's size or his pretty boy image up against monsters like Sid Justice,Taker seriously. Yeah, that's right. Nobody took Shawn's SIZE seriously when he wrestled Sid or Taker...so much so that people felt it was a joke and this was during the time kayfaybe ruled the roost.Kabraxal is a FAIL of epic proportion. Every post from Kabraxal is just one [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=facepalm][URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Facepalm]#Facepalm [/URL] [/URL] after another.
> 
> What makes it worse is that Roman Reigns is a 1000 times better worker than Utimate Warrior will ever be. Dat nostalgia bug is just again [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=facepalm][URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Facepalm]#Facepalm [/URL] [/URL] . If Warrior was to debut today he would be booed out of the building every arena regardless of smarky or non smarky town. He couldnt wrestle even if his life depended on it, had absolutely ZERO mic skills and stuttered like a crack addicted retard throughout promos and had just nothing to offer to wrestling fans.....people would have given ZERO absolutely ZERO fucks if he debuted and did that shit today. Thanks to kayfaybe only Warrior is popular..else he would have been today's BOOGEYMAN.
> 
> "Reigns doesnt have the presence." he says. [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=facepalm][URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Facepalm]#Facepalm [/URL] [/URL] . Just [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=facepalm][URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Facepalm]#Facepalm [/URL] [/URL] . Kabraxal doesnt even know what "in ring presence" means but proceeds to write paragraphs upon paragraphs on it. [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=facepalm][URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=Facepalm]#Facepalm [/URL] [/URL] .
> 
> Roman Reigns is a 1000 times better performer than Ultimate Warrior who had zero mic skills and couldnt wrestle to save his life.


Was there a point to be made in there or just the ravings and insults of a Reigns fanboy?


----------



## Darkod

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns -






















Daniel Bryan - 



















As you can see, Roman Reigns has already surpassed Bryan, despite the fact Bryan was the one who has received one of the major WWE pushes in recent years with over 10 months of RAW built around him and also main-evented Wrestlemania.

This, without a doubt proves, how crowd reactions in this current era of WWE is not to be trusted, to indicate someone's true overness or potential. At first look to an average viewer, Bryan might look like the most popular star but when you consider the facts when comparing his stardom and name worth to other big names, the real story comes to light. Bryan as a ratings draw did not perform well in 2013, RAW rating average for 2013 is less than of 2012 average. Bryan's PPV buys through much of 2013 including summerslam with Cena were all disappointing. Wrestlemania business itself was deemed average by wrestling critics. When he got hurt and left, it didn't even matter financially to WWE, he was quickly replaced and business moved on despite the fact he had just main evented Mania, wrestling in two matches and going over three of the biggest stars. 

It seems crowd reactions are the only thing where Bryan even matters, and those are highly misleading for WWE. If Bryan was indeed the most popular star as the crowds would tell you then how come Roman Reigns, the guy who gets mixed reactions, has already surpassed him in global popularity? When you consider all this, why shouldn't Vince Mcmahon choose to push Roman Reigns instead of Bryan this Wrestlemania?


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Shhh...you're not supposed to use facts to support Roman Reigns' popularity. Somehow those Facebook results are rigged I tell ya!

And in reference to a post made earlier...watch Warrior vs. Savage at WrestleMania 7 and tell me with a straight face that Warrior can't wrestle.


----------



## TommyRich

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KingofKings1281 said:


> I'm looking forward to Heyman versus Reigns on the mic. Battle for the ages.


Better bring your A game Paul :maisielol


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> Shhh...you're not supposed to use facts to support Roman Reigns' popularity. Somehow those Facebook results are rigged I tell ya!


It's actually worse that you have to retreat to facebook likes to make a case for Reigns... not a "fact" you should want to trumpet if you can avoid it.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> It's actually worse that you have to retreat to facebook likes to make a case for Reigns... not a "fact" you should want to trumpet if you can avoid it.


Yes because something that has over 6 million "likes" means the majority of people hate him. It's not a case for Reigns, it is a fact. He's popular. Jesus, get over it. You don't have to like the guy...but he is popular. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> Yes because something that has over 6 million "likes" means the majority of people hate him. It's not a case for Reigns, it is a fact. He's popular. Jesus, get over it. You don't have to like the guy...but he is popular. That's it. Nothing more, nothing less.


The fact those 6 million likes don't translate to the product is the issue. Cena has a shit ton of likes and yet that has never translated to anything but a divided crowd. 

The true measure of a wrestler's worth is the reactions in the arena, the impact they have on the fans and product, and how much that translates over to actually be known. Right now, Reigns might have a lot of Facebook likes but that doesn't mean he is outpopping Bryan, drawing more eyes to the product, or doing anything of note in the ring. It simply means he has a lot of likes. 

This isn't knocking anyone, just pointing out that facebook likes are a poor foundation to stand on.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> The fact those 6 million likes don't translate to the product is the issue. Cena has a shit ton of likes and yet that has never translated to anything but a divided crowd.
> 
> The true measure of a wrestler's worth is the reactions in the arena, the impact they have on the fans and product, and how much that translates over to actually be known. Right now, Reigns might have a lot of Facebook likes but that doesn't mean he is outpopping Bryan, drawing more eyes to the product, or doing anything of note in the ring. It simply means he has a lot of likes.
> 
> This isn't knocking anyone, just pointing out that facebook likes are a poor foundation to stand on.


Not when your sole point is to prove that someone is popular. The fact that Cena has over 30 million likes speaks volumes. The fact that people fail to realize is that it does NOT matter if an entire crowd is chanting "CENA SUCKS" every single night...he's obviously still popular or else his merchandise wouldn't be selling as well as it was. The smarky crowds represent probably 10-15% of the actual WWE fanbase.


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*



LPPrince said:


> Whats his natural eye color? Is this legit? I never realized.


His natural eye color is brown as shown in his football player profile picture.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> Not when your sole point is to prove that someone is popular. The fact that Cena has over 30 million likes speaks volumes. The fact that people fail to realize is that it does NOT matter if an entire crowd is chanting "CENA SUCKS" every single night...he's obviously still popular or else his merchandise wouldn't be selling as well as it was. The smarky crowds represent probably 10-15% of the actual WWE fanbase.


He sells to a niche fanbase that gets a new line of merch with a dozen accessories every few months... if he couldn't get good numbers from the practice of artificially propping up his merch numbers then he'd be even more of a failure as a top guy than he already is. People talk about Cena like he has filled arenas with his one shirt and rode that wave for years. 

Cena isn't a guy to lean on for arguing in Reign's favour... Cena is a false "face of the company" that has been at the forefront of a decline in the WWE's image and viability. People keep acting like he is a Hogan/Austin level draw when he has led no boom, he has not filled arenas or stadiums with thousands that are wearing just his shirt and want to see him first and foremost, and he's turned off so many long time fans that the WWE is in a dangerous position of going past the point of no return. 

The WWE needs to find a few top level guys that actually draw attention and fans... not trying to choose one guy to artificially prop up at the top for whatever reason. Cena was no Hogan. Reigns is no Hogan. They are guys that could have helped in a loaded main event scene, but neither have been or ever will be THE GUY to build around. That way of building a wrestling company is pretty much dead. 

It's much better to push a load of guys near the top that the fans react for... that way, no matter what is in the singular main event for any given night, you have a stable of wrestlers that are drawing eyes. It's working wonders for NJPW right now with that stacked main event scene.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: I get why Vince is going Project Reigns*



X Spectrum said:


> His natural eye color is brown as shown in his football player profile picture.


Ahh, alright. Gonna be odd if a contact gets knocked out during a match.


----------



## The Renegade

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns is currently your best option to bring in new fans. "The Look" doesn't matter much to wrestling diehards, but its a major needle mover for outside viewers.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> Roman Reigns is currently your best option to bring in new fans. "The Look" doesn't matter much to wrestling diehards, but its a major needle mover for outside viewers.


In theory yes. But another major needle mover is when these same people who only tune in 3 times a year, hear the "top face" getting boo'd and think to themselves: "Nothing's changing this year either".


----------



## The Renegade

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Daemon_Rising said:


> In theory yes. But another major needle mover is when these same people who only tune in 3 times a year, hear the "top face" getting boo'd and think to themselves: "Nothing's changing this year either".


That's possible, but not anymore likely than them seeing Roman, liking him, and thinking the fans booing him are stupid for disliking a wrestler with somewhat of a cool factor. 

I'm starting to believe that the hardcore contingency of fans and their preferences are a big reason why the WWE can't cross over the way it used to. Daniel Bryan is great, but his appeal has a ceiling. Roman can get extra eyes on your product and those casuals aren't concerned about work rate. They want someone who looks like a legit ass kicker, and RR fits that bill despite his shortcomings.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> That's possible, but not anymore likely than them seeing Roman, liking him, and thinking the fans booing him are stupid for disliking a wrestler with somewhat of a cool factor.
> 
> I'm starting to believe that the hardcore contingency of fans and their preferences are a big reason why the WWE can't cross over the way it used to. Daniel Bryan is great, but his appeal has a ceiling. Roman can get extra eyes on your product and those casuals aren't concerned about work rate. They want someone who looks like a legit ass kicker, and RR fits that bill despite his shortcomings.


THIS THIS THIS^^^.

This is 100% accurate. Just wish more people would realize it.


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> the hardcore contingency of fans and their preferences are a big reason why the WWE can't cross over the way it used to. Daniel Bryan is great, but his appeal has a ceiling.


That's funny because except Rock and Lesnar, Bryan is the only one to get some mainstream attention.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> I'm starting to believe that the hardcore contingency of fans and their preferences are a big reason why the WWE can't cross over the way it used to. Daniel Bryan is great, but his appeal has a ceiling. Roman can get extra eyes on your product and those casuals aren't concerned about work rate. They want someone who looks like a legit ass kicker, and RR fits that bill despite his shortcomings.


fpalm Who cares about cross over fans then? The following rant isn't specifically for you. Your quote just set it off so don't take the following personally.

We wrestling fans watch the show to see great FUCKING WRESTLING MATCHES. If WWE had big men who could do that it would be 1 thing but they don't. Reigns can't work a great wrestling match but Daniel Bryan can. Big Show can't. Seth Rollins can. If these crossover fans want more pretty boys doing choreography they can watch a boy band or Magic Mike. If they want more soap opera then watch "Days of Our Lives". If they want realistic fighting then watch boxing or MMA. Wrestling is the best wrestlers performing in the best wrestling matches for wrestling fans. If you don't want to watch that *go the fuck away*. I wouldn't go to an ice skating show and say, "This event needs more polar bears" so why the hell are so many so called fans trying to change what wrestling fundamentally is at its core with "size matters" or believability? As if those things EVER existed before in the wrestling business. The Undertaker was an undead corpse for the past 20 years, when he wasn't in a biker gang. Is Cena AA'ing Big Show remotely "real" or "believable" without Show allowing it to happen? As for size, WCW's cruiser weights were ripping WWE's and WCW's big guys a new asshole viewer and excitement wise not that long ago. If you can't figure out this is a fake sport trying to make the most money by telling the best stories to lead into the best worked matches (which requires the best wrestlers who know how to work) where "fighting realism" stops as soon as the show begins then this probably isn't the hobby for you.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't want to watch 45 minute technical wrestling matches...that's what the Olympics are for. I want to be entertained. Hogan/Andre is a prime example of this.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> I don't want to watch 45 minute technical wrestling matches...that's what the Olympics are for. I want to be entertained. Hogan/Andre is a prime example of this.


That's kinda making my point. Pro wrestling thrives on over the top unbelievability and unreal-ness. People who want things to be more believable would never get a Hogan/Andre match cause Hogan would get his ass handed to him by Andre in real life. Hogan was terrified Andre would bitch him out during their match and Hogan knew if that happened he could do nothing to stop it.


----------



## The Renegade

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



murder said:


> That's funny because except Rock and Lesnar, Bryan is the only one to get some mainstream attention.


The Yes! Chants are what garnered the mainstream attention. I'm not one who believes that those chants are more over than him in general, but when it comes to the outside focus, it definitely is. 



McCringleberry said:


> fpalm Who cares about cross over fans then? The following rant isn't specifically for you. Your quote just set it off so don't take the following personally.
> 
> We wrestling fans watch the show to see great FUCKING WRESTLING MATCHES. If WWE had big men who could do that it would be 1 thing but they don't. Reigns can't work a great wrestling match but Daniel Bryan can. Big Show can't. Seth Rollins can. If these crossover fans want more pretty boys doing choreography they can watch a boy band or Magic Mike. If they want more soap opera then watch "Days of Our Lives". If they want realistic fighting then watch boxing or MMA. Wrestling is the best wrestlers performing in the best wrestling matches for wrestling fans. If you don't want to watch that *go the fuck away*. I wouldn't go to an ice skating show and say, "This event needs more polar bears" so why the hell are so many so called fans trying to change what wrestling fundamentally is at its core with "size matters" or believability? As if those things EVER existed before in the wrestling business. The Undertaker was an undead corpse for the past 20 years, when he wasn't in a biker gang. Is Cena AA'ing Big Show remotely "real" or "believable" without Show allowing it to happen? As for size, WCW's cruiser weights were ripping WWE's and WCW's big guys a new asshole viewer and excitement wise not that long ago. If you can't figure out this is a fake sport trying to make the most money by telling the best stories to lead into the best worked matches (which requires the best wrestlers who know how to work) where "fighting realism" stops as soon as the show begins then this probably isn't the hobby for you.


The problem with your argument is that the WWF/E under Vince McMahon Jr. has never been all about the things you listed above. WWE programming is as much about the pageantry as it is about the actual in-ring action, and its that way because those other elements allow it to be the big company that it is today. Wrestling by itself is a marginal draw at best. Just look at any of the other promotions that base their entire product around in-ring action. The numbers speak for themselves. 

Not since the late 70's/early 80's has centering your program around a top worker been profitable. The biggest names of the last 30 years: Hogan, Austin, Rock and Cena. Not Savage, not HBK, not Bret. In fact, the period with Hart and HBK (my all time favorite performer) headlining the show was by all accounts a financial disaster. Hell, my favorite current superstar is Seth Rollins, but even I can understand why they are choosing to push Roman over him. At the end of the day, its all business. They're attempting to do what they feel like will bring in the most money. 

General questions for everyone though: Seeing as Bryan has already received his big Mania push and moment, from a business perspective, what's the drawback from placing Roman in that spot this year? The added exposure of a WM main event puts Roman in a position to draw big for the company. If they believe in him, why not see how he functions in that spot while you still have the eyes Brock brings in on the program? If you're a DB fan, and he still gets featured, that should be enough to keep you entertained. Let them reach out to other audiences as well.

I think the biggest mistake people are making is in thinking that this is something personal against Daniel Bryan. Wake up, folks. Appearances go a long way in marketing. This is about the bottom line. If the gamble on Reigns doesn't work, then oh well. Its a risk well worth taking. I understand many have their way of thinking the business should be run, but you can't expect a near billion dollar company to operate under the same principles as ROH. They have shareholders to satisfy.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Reigns continues to get that mainstream media attention :drose*


:lol

This qualifies as mainstream coverage now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



#Mark said:


> :lol
> 
> This qualifies as mainstream coverage now?


*Trying to say Jimmy Kimmel isn't mainstream :Jordan2*


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> In fact, the period with Hart and HBK (my all time favorite performer) headlining the show was by all accounts a financial disaster. Hell, my favorite current superstar is Seth Rollins, but even I can understand why they are choosing to push Roman over him. At the end of the day, its all business. They're attempting to do what they feel like will bring in the most money.



Too much to respond to and not enough time at the moment but I will comment on this real quick.

I disagree. Bret/HBK was up against the full court press WCW and NWO. Horrible timing. WWE has never given those types a long extended period on top unopposed to see what would happen.

Reigns is the next ADR, Luger, Diesel type. By SS at the latest, he'll be seen as a total flop by all INCLUDING Vince. Mark it down.




RenegadeTG07 said:


> General questions for everyone though: Seeing as Bryan has already received his big Mania push and moment, from a business perspective, what's the drawback from placing Roman in that spot this year?.


He wasn't given a sustained moment. Yes, he got a Mania moment but that was followed up by 1 month of PPV headlining as champ pre-injury. The equivalent will be Reigns headlining Fast Lane, then Mania then bumped back down to midcard. As for why it is bad...Reigns isn't ready for this and that WILL hurt him long term. Mania 31 main event is gonna be Mania 20 Goldy/Lesnar on steroids. Who does that help? Also I think a lot less Bryan fans would care if Lesnar was sticking around and we would eventually get that matchup.


----------



## Louaja89

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Trying to say Jimmy Kimmel isn't mainstream :Jordan2*


I think he meant to say that it barely lasted 25 seconds and they did not even mention his name . Though I'll admit that it was pretty funny ;


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Trying to say Jimmy Kimmel isn't mainstream :Jordan2*


Very good look. When Wynter was talking about Kimmel earlier, I thought she was randomly mentioning the show. I didn't know Kimmel went out of his way to put a spotlight on Reigns. Love or hate him, he's got the hottest buzz right now in all of wrestling. His name is out there. The WWE should capitalize more.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Louaja89 said:


> I think he meant to say that it barely lasted 25 seconds and they did not even mention his name . Though I'll admit that it was pretty funny ;


*
You can hear some people in the crowd chanting "ROMAN REIGNS", and that's all it really takes to make people ask "Who's that?" Then the google searches begin. WWE just got some more free publicity.*


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> I don't want to watch 45 minute technical wrestling matches...that's what the Olympics are for. I want to be entertained. Hogan/Andre is a prime example of this.


And yet that is remembered for a moment, not a match. There is a match on that card that is exactly the long match built on ability that has stolen the show and limelight 30 years later. Hell, almost all the classic matches are half hour or longer and tend to be far less about the "spectacular moment' and more about making the match a spectacle that will be talked about for ages.

People act as if wrestling and entertainment don't go hand in hand... but in fact, it is the ONLY thing that wrestling has that no other entertainment product has. When it gets right down to it, people might remember a few promos and segments here and there, but what is mostly talked about years down the line in many conversations are the matches. Austin/Rock, Hogan/Warrior, Savage/Steamboat, Flair/Steamboat, Guererro/Mysterio, Benoit/HHH/HBK, or any of the number of Japanese, ROH, and even a few TNA matches. 

This business is at it's best when the focus is on the ring and everything is built for the big climactic blow off in a match. That's where the magic happens. Now, saying that, that doesn't mean it all has to be chain wrestling. It's all about psychology and the in ring storytelling. Warrior/Hogan is considered by many to be one of the best, if not the best, match of all time. Yet neither are technicians. What they did have, was an understanding of their movesets, their characters, and how to use it all to create a huge story. Even Andre/Hogan had a bit of that.

Roman Reigns might develop that. He hasn't been around that long. But as it stands right now, he hasn't and doesn't look able to be able to help in putting on a 30 minute classic. He has shown no understanding of what his skillset is, how to use it in a match, and how to string it all together to create a story. Right now, all he does is go out there and do moves. In the Shield, he could do this since the other two held up the psychology of the match. Right now, he is exposed for his inexperience in working matches of any style. He doesn't have to be a technician, but he damn well better be able to tell a story in the ring or he will never be a great. Goldberg got lucky for the time and place and the sheer charisma he had... Reigns doens't have those luxuries.


----------



## The Renegade

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Too much to respond to and not enough time at the moment but I will comment on this real quick.
> 
> I disagree. Bret/HBK was up against the full court press WCW and NWO. Horrible timing. WWE has never given those types a long extended period on top unopposed to see what would happen.
> 
> Reigns is the next ADR, Luger, Diesel type. By SS at the latest, he'll be seen as a total flop by all INCLUDING Vince. Mark it down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He wasn't given a sustained moment. Yes, he got a Mania moment but that was followed up by 1 month of PPV headlining as champ pre-injury. The equivalent will be Reigns headlining Fast Lane, then Mania then bumped back down to midcard. As for why it is bad...Reigns isn't ready for this and that WILL hurt him long term. Mania 31 main event is gonna be Mania 20 Goldy/Lesnar on steroids. Who does that help? Also I think a lot less Bryan fans would care if Lesnar was sticking around and we would eventually get that matchup.


Prior to the Royal Rumble, I was a major advocate of Bryan being in the main event. I think that with the obstacles he's overcome in his personal life, his comeback story would do wonderfully at the box office. Add to that the fact that he's one of the best in the world, and you got a recipe for success. 

The WWE, however, has chosen to go a different direction. They see Reigns as a future cornerstone, and are ready to pull the trigger right now. Do I think he's ready yet? No, but he could very well surprise me and do well in his new spot, and I see the financial incentive in going with him now. You sound pretty confident in the fact that he will flop, but I don't see that happening. This time last year, he was the 2nd most over face on the roster right behind Daniel Bryan. Once he pulls things together, I see him ascending back to those heights and further. Hell, he's regained a lot of momentum since they stopped booking him like a cartoon character.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> You sound pretty confident in the fact that he will flop, but I don't see that happening. This time last year, he was the 2nd most over face on the roster right behind Daniel Bryan. Once he pulls things together, I see him ascending back to those heights and further. Hell, he's regained a lot of momentum since they stopped booking him like a cartoon character.


So was Cena at one point but he ended up dividing the crowd like no other. At best Reigns will do the same BUT Reigns doesn't have Cena's wrestling ability or mic skills. That to me = a big upcoming failure ala Luger, Nash, ADR, Sheamus....

He's never gonna pull things together. He's been on the main roster how long now and he STILL has cardio problems. That translates to me as someone who doesn't want or care to get better and earn the spot they are supposedly destined for. That translates to laziness and doing the bare minimum. He's hardly the next Cena in terms of work ethic so I don't see how he succeeds at least in so far as to how Vince imagines he will.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Reigns is the next ADR, Luger, Diesel type. By SS at the latest, he'll be seen as a total flop by all INCLUDING Vince. Mark it down.


*Oh boy, I only have to wait 6 months to say I told you so. This'll be fun.*


----------



## The Renegade

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> So was Cena at one point but he ended up dividing the crowd like no other. At best Reigns will do the same BUT Reigns doesn't have Cena's wrestling ability or mic skills. That to me = a big upcoming failure ala Luger, Nash, ADR, Sheamus....
> 
> He's never gonna pull things together. He's been on the main roster how long now and he STILL has cardio problems. That translates to me as someone who doesn't want or care to get better and earn the spot they are supposedly destined for. That translates to laziness and doing the bare minimum. He's hardly the next Cena in terms of work ethic so I don't see how he succeeds at least in so far as to how Vince imagines he will.


To be fair, Cena didn't become a decent ring performer until well into his title run. Your point about mic skills is solid, but you don't necessarily need top level mic skills if you have the presence a Roman Reigns has. He works best as a silent ass kicker, but if you need someone to put him over on the mic, there is always Heyman. 

I'm a little more forgiving on his cardio issues. He's only been back in the ring for about a month after being out for 4 with his hernia issue. I think in time that'll improve for him. 

Make no mistake about it, I understand your reservations. You make some valid points. I just don't see things happening the way you do. I do appreciate the discussion though!


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If REigns improves, then he won't be a flop. If he just coasts on being the guy as is..... he's going to make ADR/Nash/Luger look so much better by comparison. 

That is the problem with this push... as his ability stands now, he is nowhere near ready to be the guy. But for some reason, Vince sees how he looks and thinks that is all that matters. It doesn't... he needs to get better on the mic and be able to put on some good matches consistently to be the top guy. People think Reigns is ready to be the next Hogan/Austin? Newsflash, by the time they got their massive pushes and reactions from fans, they were solid wrestlers at worst with the ability to work a mic and control the crowd with ease. Reigns has none of that RIGHT now. Again, not saying he can't get to that point but nothing he has done to this point has shown that he is ready for the spot. 

That is what is rubbing most people the wrong way... it isn't that we think he sucks (anyone that does, he doesn't yet, he's just green as hell), it's just that he has done nothing to warrant being the top guy that he is being pushed as.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> To be fair, Cena didn't become a decent ring performer until well into his title run. Your point about mic skills is solid, but you don't necessarily need top level mic skills if you have the presence a Roman Reigns has. He works best as a silent ass kicker, but if you need someone to put him over on the mic, there is always Heyman.
> 
> I'm a little more forgiving on his cardio issues. He's only been back in the ring for about a month after being out for 4 with his hernia issue. I think in time that'll improve for him.
> 
> Make no mistake about it, I understand your reservations. You make some valid points. I just don't see things happening the way you do. I do appreciate the discussion though!


Yeah, we'll just have to wait and see though I don't think it's gonna be a long wait for either of us. Good Talk.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Trying to say Jimmy Kimmel isn't mainstream :Jordan2*


Kimmel's producers just pick random shows on TV to censor. It's not like they reached out to interview Reigns. Anyways, Bryan was on it last month and I'm sure if any Bryan stan tried to act like it was anything of importance people would call them deluded.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> The Yes! Chants are what garnered the mainstream attention. I'm not one who believes that those chants are more over than him in general, but when it comes to the outside focus, it definitely is.


So the YES chant won MLB celebrity of the year over Ben Affleck and Macklemore?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



#Mark said:


> Kimmel's producers just pick random shows on TV to censor. It's not like they reached out to interview Reigns. Anyways, Bryan was on it last month and I'm sure if any Bryan stan tried to act like it was anything of importance people would call them deluded.


*
Bryan being on it is still significant and I would argue his is funnier. Mainstream attention is mainstream attention.*


----------



## luckyfri

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

i want to offer the idea of options. i am not huge reigns fan. so if wwe pushes him now and it do not work out at mania, the slots are open for other guys. otherwise i am glad for reigns and all his supporters.
why you i actually like it: i just wanted to have someone more than only cena get a shot and so it is not important who it is.


----------



## The Renegade

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



#Mark said:


> So the YES chant won MLB celebrity of the year over Ben Affleck and Macklemore?


It's what's put him on the radar to even be nominated in that category.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> That's possible, but not anymore likely than them seeing Roman, liking him, and thinking the fans booing him are stupid for disliking a wrestler with somewhat of a cool factor.
> 
> I'm starting to believe that the hardcore contingency of fans and their preferences are a big reason why the WWE can't cross over the way it used to. Daniel Bryan is great, but his appeal has a ceiling. *Roman can get extra eyes on your product and those casuals aren't concerned about work rate. They want someone who looks like a legit ass kicker, and RR fits that bill despite his shortcomings*.


*Renegade, you're an awesome poster. Please never stop.*


----------



## Darkod

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

People keep discrediting the aspect of getting over based on "The Look", yet the biggest name in music industry currently is Justin Beiber who is a star simply because of his looks, the kid's worth millions now. The biggest hollywood box office draw Tom Cruise got over based on his looks, not because of some exceptional acting skills. Hell, how do you think the Rock manage to become a big name in hollywood? his biggest successes came only when he started playing a badass asskicker based on his looks. That's what got him the stardom he enjoys currently, there's a reason he's running around there roided up like a motherfucker. Why isn't the most mainstream popular characters like Superman or Batman played by skinny dudes? If Batman looked like Tyson Kidd, the character would've utterly failed. 

Point I'm trying to make is, don't underestimate someone getting over with audience based on looks, there is big money and more importantly easy money in it. You can't blame promoters for going for it. In an entertainment business such as WWE, true talent is becoming a star and drawing money.


----------



## Darkod

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> It's what's put him on the radar to even be nominated in that category.


YES! chants don't even represent Bryan outside of WWE, marks won't ever admit it but its the real truth. People do it because of the chant itself, not because of Bryan. If Bryan is truly mainstream, then let's see atleast one of these mainstream crowds chant for Bryan by his name once, just once and I'll admit he deserves his Mania spot over Reigns.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Darkod said:


> YES! chants don't even represent Bryan outside of WWE, marks won't ever admit it but its the real truth. People do it because of the chant itself, not because of Bryan. If Bryan is truly mainstream, then let's see atleast one of these mainstream crowds chant for Bryan by his name once, just once and I'll admit he deserves his Mania spot over Reigns.


I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Trivette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RenegadeTG07 said:


> To be fair, Cena didn't become a decent ring performer until well into his title run.


I beg to differ. Cena was already _*miles*_ beyond Roman's in ring ability in his first match as The Prototype against Angle. This was in his DEBUT match. Roman has already got 2 YEARS under is belt and is still fumbling around like a developmental talent.


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So Steve Austin wasn't over, it was the middlefinger that was over?!


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



#Mark said:


> Kimmel's producers just pick random shows on TV to censor. It's not like they reached out to interview Reigns. Anyways, Bryan was on it last month and I'm sure if any Bryan stan tried to act like it was anything of importance people would call them deluded.


Right. Big Show and ADR made the Unnecessary Censorship 2 years ago. It's not really a measurement of mainstream status, it's a sign that someone on the Kimmel staff watches WWE and found the bit appropriate for editing.

edit: ADR got shown on the show, but people still have no f^cks to give about him outside of wrestling. Most people watch the Kimmel segment, laugh and move on without of doing background research on everything they see.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SVETV988_fan said:


> Right. Big Show and ADR made the Unnecessary Censorship 2 years ago. It's not really a measurement of mainstream status, it's a sign that someone on the Kimmel staff watches WWE and found the segment appropriate for editing.


----------



## The Renegade

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> I beg to differ. Cena was already _*miles*_ beyond Roman's in ring ability in his first match as The Prototype against Angle. This was in his DEBUT match. Roman has already got 2 YEARS under is belt and is still fumbling around like a developmental talent.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10ivQ3ogO1M


I'd say Cena was better, but not by miles. His early matches left a lot to be desired. If the E would have let Roman get some real ring work in over these last two years then we could accurately access his ability level. 

As it stands, we've only seen a total of 3 1/2 months of his singles work. All the more reason to hold off his push? Perhaps, but they decided against that, so here we are. lol


----------



## Vyer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> I beg to differ. Cena was already _*miles*_ beyond Roman's in ring ability in his first match as The Prototype against Angle.


Cena was pretty good in developmental too when I seen one of his matches with Orton before he was called up. I think Roman will get better, but I still don't like the spot they put him in.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Trying to say Jimmy Kimmel isn't mainstream :Jordan2*


That isn't really much.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

ESPN tweeted Roman. It's not really a spear, but it's cool they tagged him :lol

https://twitter.com/HighlightsESPN/status/564621300380217344


----------



## Darkod

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



murder said:


> So Steve Austin wasn't over, it was the middlefinger that was over?!


Does the "middle-finger" gesture represent Austin, outside of WWE? Even at his peak, it is debatable if it ever did. Bryan is not even half as popular as Austin was in his prime. 

Also, who even said Bryan wasn't over? No one ever claimed he wasn't over, fact is YES chants are far more over than he is, to the point where those chants no longer represent him, when done by crowds outside of WWE.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*










:lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns is gonna bleat Bork Laser. This guy cannot talk.


----------



## Godway

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

He can't go one week without making an asshole out of himself.


----------



## CasualUKFan

*That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

The final segment of the night was a strange one for me, because Daniel Bryans actions was out of character IMO, whining and complaining and shoving Reigns was almost heel like and Reigns responded with a spear.

It was like your typical heel/face moment, where the heel talks trash, gets up in the faces face and then gets his ass beat for it. When do you ever see a face act that way? 

It wasn't a heel turn for Reigns, it was just backing up what he said earlier that he ain't letting anyone get in his way, plus it allows him to fire the first bullet between the two. I'm sure Daniel Bryan will get him back next week.

But yeah, IMO Reigns isn't turning heel, if ANYTHING - Bryans character ACTED more heelish at the end than Reigns, just because the crowd boo's doesn't mean he's heel.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Stealing Bryan's thunder wasn't being a heel at all but Bryan asking Reigns to explain himself was. 

unk2


----------



## CasualUKFan

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



Nikki Bella said:


> Stealing Bryan's thunder wasn't being a heel at all but Bryan asking Reigns to explain himself was.
> 
> unk2


Hardly asking for an explanation by getting in his face and shoving him, over reaction for a face IMO. Regardless as I said, none of them are turning heel, it was simply to allow the first major "blow" to be struck and Bryan will get his return next week.


----------



## Cyon

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Bryan pushed Reigns first. In WWE, this is an automatic justified pass for Reigns to spear the shit outta Bryan.


----------



## animus

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Naw, I don't think he was a heel or it was a sign of him turning heel; however, as we creep towards WM he should.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



CasualUKFan said:


> Hardly asking for an explanation by getting in his face and shoving him, over reaction for a face IMO. Regardless as I said, none of them are turning heel, it was simply to allow the first major "blow" to be struck and Bryan will get his return next week.


Getting in his face? Did you not watch the opening segment when Reigns was getting in Bryan's face? 

I agree none of them are turning heel just yet.


----------



## KingLobos

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

You left out the part where Reigns tagged himself in for no reason and stole the match by spearing for the win.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Bryan shoving reigns for getting stealing a pin over a jobber like mercury is is a pure face move, he had every right to be pissed that reigns stole this huge pinfall over mercury. 

And when someone shoves you, don't retaliate at all cause that makes you heel. 

lol, the logic here is astounding.


Bryan is a piece of shit in the first place for putting himself into the t itle picture after he lost the rumble instead of logically doing it before the rumble, thus now fucking over Reigns. That's a bitch and heel move, but bryan fans are biased so they'd not admit that.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Anyone who doesn't think any of that isn't a possible heel turn has never watched wrestler before.

How is it not being a heel stealing a win from your tag team partner.
Then when asked about it turning away?

That is heel 101


----------



## redban

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Anyone seeing a Reigns heel turn from the current storyline is brainless based on the following:

1). Reigns was given the choice to put his Wrestlemania main-event spot on the line; no one forced him. A heel in this situation would immediately say no to protect themselves, irrespective of the fan's desire. Reigns, however, acts like a brave babyface by saying, "Screw it, I'll fight both of you." In my many years of watching wrestling, I've never seen this sort of fearlessness in heels. Reigns won the Rumble fair and square, yet he willingly puts his earnings on the line for honor.

2). Reigns gave Daniel Bryan his victory over Seth Rollins. Reigns came out to spear Big Show and Superman-punch Rollins. Without Reigns interference, Rollins possibly defeats Bryan considering J&J and Big Show's presence. By helping Daniel Bryan and hurting Rollins/Big Show, Reigns doesn't move any closer to being a heel.

3). Reigns is still feuding with The Authority, the biggest heel force in the product right now. They've given no indications that Reigns is going to reconcile with Rollins, Big Show, and Triple H. On the contrary, he's been fighting them for weeks. How can he turn heel by being anti-Authority?

Some people need to understand that faces occasionally feud against other faces in a non-friendly manner.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone who doesn't think any of that isn't a possible heel turn has never watched wrestler before.
> 
> How is it not being a heel stealing a win from your tag team partner.
> Then when asked about it turning away?
> 
> That is heel 101




No it's messing with your future opponent, who you were never f riends with anyway, who just earlier that night dropkicked you, who put himself into your title match that you earned by winning the rumble eventhough he could've done it before the rumble and thus not screwing over the guy who won it. 

But no, heel turn!


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

lol

This is the "Punk not turning heel" discussion all over again.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



The Steven Seagal said:


> No it's messing with your future opponent, who you were never f riends with anyway, who just earlier that night dropkicked you, who put himself into your title match that you earned by winning the rumble eventhough he could've done it before the rumble and thus not screwing over the guy who won it.
> 
> But no, heel turn!


Everything Reigns did was heelish. Its laughable to even claim its not. Its easily teasing a heel turn and the WWE is doing this to test out Reigns as a heel to see if he gets over as a heel instead of a face.

If he does better as a heel they will pull the trigger on his full heel turn, if he doesn't do well in the heel role, then they will have him do something baby face to try to get him back over as a face.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

But even then, have him turn heel, he'd still be a badass one instead of being a goodie two shoes like cena, or a whiny character like bryan.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Triple H and Stephanie looking on approvingly after Reigns Speared Bryan basically confirms a future heel turn.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



birthday_massacre said:


> Anyone who doesn't think any of that isn't a possible heel turn has never watched wrestler before.
> 
> How is it not being a heel stealing a win from your tag team partner.
> Then when asked about it turning away?
> 
> That is heel 101


This has happened a bunch of times in face vs face fueds. This is not a heel turn. The two are feuding...what do you expect them to do? Go hold each other's arms up and compliment each other?

Reigns tagged himself in, got the win, and Bryan shoved him, and Reigns responded with a Spear. It's not that hard to grasp.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

So Reigns doing none of the match but tagging himself in and stealing Bryan's thunder wasn't heelish, but Bryan angrily demanding an explanation is?

You just see whatever you want to see, don't you?


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



birthday_massacre said:


> Everything Reigns did was heelish. Its laughable to even claim its not. Its easily teasing a heel turn and the WWE is doing this to test out Reigns as a heel to see if he gets over as a heel instead of a face.
> 
> If he does better as a heel they will pull the trigger on his full heel turn, if he doesn't do well in the heel role, then they will have him do something baby face to try to get him back over as a face.


Then so is all the things i mentioned about bryan, screwing over the fair rumble winner is not heelish? shoving someone just cause he got the pin in the tag match ( A throwaway match, with the pin goin over mercury who's a jobber, pinning him means very little) isn't a bit of a dick move?

Reigns helped Bryan win last week and helped him get a shot at mania main event, so why would bryan give a fuck if the week after reigns got the pin in their tag match. The guy got you an opportunity to main even mania., so stop being a bitch just cause he took your pin over a jobber like mercury. 

And i am speaking kayfabe not real life, so don't think i am calling bryan the man anything.


----------



## CasualUKFan

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Reigns isn't turning heel, people need to remember - unless it's a triple threat match at mania, this is a 2/3 week feud. Bryan kayfabe wise has acted heelish/hypocritical imo. Considering he was being screwed by the authority last year, he's more than happy to take advantage of someone else being screwed. It's hard to call reigns the heel in this situation imo


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



The Steven Seagal said:


> No it's messing with your future opponent, who you were never f riends with anyway, who just earlier that night dropkicked you, who put himself into your title match that you earned by winning the rumble eventhough he could've done it before the rumble and thus not screwing over the guy who won it.
> 
> But no, heel turn!


He didn't earn that title shot in any way. He had his movie star cousin come out of nowhere and rescue his bleaten ass from The Big Show and Kane. Rusev would have won the whole thing had the rock star not interfered. Reigns needs to stop whining and defeat Bryan fair and square not to mention he didn't deserve to win that Rumble after getting help.


----------



## CasualUKFan

Ithil said:


> So Reigns doing none of the match but tagging himself in and stealing Bryan's thunder wasn't heelish, but Bryan angrily demanding an explanation is?
> 
> You just see whatever you want to see, don't you?


Think your deciding to see what you want, reigns was beaten down and knocked out. It wasn't like he jumped out the ring and watched...


----------



## ClintDagger

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Wwe has no clue what they're doing with these guys. If Reigns' TV reactions don't get better (especially in middle America) they may turn him heel and later when they do a video package showing his slow turn it would include him tagging in tonight. Not a heel turn tonight for sure, but could be used down the road.


----------



## x78

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



cookiepuss said:


> This has happened a bunch of times in face vs face fueds. This is not a heel turn. The two are feuding...what do you expect them to do? Go hold each other's arms up and compliment each other?
> 
> Reigns tagged himself in, got the win, and Bryan shoved him, and Reigns responded with a Spear. It's not that hard to grasp.


The kid has grown up watching one-dimensional 'good guy' babyfaces like Cena, give him a break.


----------



## CasualUKFan

Nikki Bella said:


> He didn't earn that title shot in any way. He had his movie star cousin come out of nowhere and rescue his bleaten ass from The Big Show and Kane. Rusev would have won the whole thing had the rock star not interfered. Reigns needs to stop whining and defeat Bryan fair and square not to mention he didn't deserve to win that Rumble after getting help.


But if rusev won, it would of been because he got help by Kane and big show beating down reigns after being eliminated. All rock did was eliminate the illegal interference. Rusev lost fair and square.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



Nikki Bella said:


> He didn't earn that title shot in any way. He had his movie star cousin come out of nowhere and rescue his bleaten ass from The Big Show and Kane. Rusev would have won the whole thing had the rock star not interfered. Reigns needs to stop whining and defeat Bryan fair and square not to mention he didn't deserve to win that Rumble after getting help.


You're right, rock helped reigns throw show and kane out, oh wait he didn't, but he did help throw rusev out, oh no wait he didn't do that either.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



CasualUKFan said:


> Think your deciding to see what you want, reigns was beaten down and knocked out. It wasn't like he jumped out the ring and watched...


Way to ignore the important part. He tagged himself in and stole the pin of the match, which is straight up heelish.


----------



## Batz

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

There were heel-ish elements (on both sides) but no, no one turned tonight.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



CasualUKFan said:


> But if rusev won, it would of been because he got help by Kane and big show beating down reigns after being eliminated. All rock did was eliminate the illegal interference. Rusev lost fair and square.


Rusev would have won because he would have thrown out Roman Reigns fair and square. If Roman Reigns as as good as people hype him up to be he would have taken care of all three men by himself but he's so hopeless he needed someone whose not even a full time wrestler to help him do so.



The Steven Seagal said:


> You're right, rock helped reigns throw show and kane out, oh wait he didn't, but he did help throw rusev out, oh no wait he didn't do that either.


He saved Reigns from a hellacious chokeslam all the way to hell and it would have been a double chokeslam as well. If that wasn't going to put out Reigns then I don't know what will. There have been many instances where the wrestler eliminated came back in the ring to deal with the wrestler that ruined their dream of main eventing Wrestlemania. This was no different and they were just going back into the ring to tell Reigns that he shouldn't have done what he did which was eliminate Kane AND The Big Show simultaneously. They did nothing wrong, what was wrong was The ROCK coming out to help his cousin since he can't do so on his own.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Then so is all the things i mentioned about bryan, screwing over the fair rumble winner is not heelish? shoving someone just cause he got the pin in the tag match ( A throwaway match, with the pin goin over mercury who's a jobber, pinning him means very little) isn't a bit of a dick move?
> 
> Reigns helped Bryan win last week and helped him get a shot at mania main event, so why would bryan give a fuck if the week after reigns got the pin in their tag match. The guy got you an opportunity to main even mania., so stop being a bitch just cause he took your pin over a jobber like mercury.
> 
> And i am speaking kayfabe not real life, so don't think i am calling bryan the man anything.


How did Bryan screw over Reigns? How is he screwing over the RR winner? DB said he deserves his rematch since he never lost he title. HHH is the one who made the match for the PPV not DB
Where do you come up with nonsense do you ever watch the product? 

And how am i being a bitch about Reigns taking the pin? I just said what he did was HEELISH

if anyone is being that its you because I made a clear and cut case of what Reigns did being HEELISH.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



birthday_massacre said:


> How did Bryan screw over Reigns? How is he screwing over the RR winner? DB said he deserves his rematch since he never lost he title. HHH is the one who made the match for the PPV not DB
> Where do you come up with nonsense do you ever watch the product?
> 
> And how am i being a bitch about Reigns taking the pin? I just said what he did was HEELISH
> 
> if anyone is being that its you because I made a clear and cut case of what Reigns did being HEELISH.



Cause DB could've and should've have done so before the rumble, not after the rumble that he lost fair and square, and in that way screwing over the guy who actually won it. 

Your clear cut case is a load of crap, and all the things i mentioned bryan did are just as heelish as what roman did. 

Besides you must not understand the meaning of the word heel turn. Cause for one when two faces are feuding or have a match coming up, they will occasionally attack eachother, dean ambrose did it to cena before their match, now reigns after getting shoved did it to bryan. 

It's also a game of one upping, it has nothing to do with turning heel, it's about two faces not getting along.


----------



## CasualUKFan

Nikki Bella said:


> Rusev would have won because he would have thrown out Roman Reigns fair and square. If Roman Reigns as as good as people hype him up to be he would have taken care of all three men by himself but he's so hopeless he needed someone whose not even a full time wrestler to help him do so.
> 
> 
> He saved Reigns from a hellacious chokeslam all the way to hell and it would have been a double chokeslam as well. If that wasn't going to put out Reigns then I don't know what will. There have been many instances where the wrestler eliminated came back in the ring to deal with the wrestler that ruined their dream of main eventing Wrestlemania. This was no different and they were just going back into the ring to tell Reigns that he shouldn't have done what he did which was eliminate Kane AND The Big Show simultaneously. They did nothing wrong, what was wrong was The ROCK coming out to help his cousin since he can't do so on his own.



Are you joking me? He just went through a rumble and thought the match was over and then is blind sided. If he over came the odds himself everyone would have still moaned that he was superman overcoming the odds. The fact is he eliminated show/Kane by himself without Rock and then rusev by himself. All the Rock did was take out two guys who had already been eliminated from the rumble. Kayfabe wise he won it cleanly as a face after the authority tried to screw him out of it (Kane and big show). So regardless how you put it, reigns is the one being screwed over here


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



CasualUKFan said:


> Are you joking me? He just went through a rumble and thought the match was over and then is blind sided. If he over came the odds himself everyone would have still moaned that he was superman overcoming the odds. The fact is he eliminated show/Kane by himself without Rock and then rusev by himself. All the Rock did was take out two guys who had already been eliminated from the rumble. Kayfabe wise he won it cleanly as a face after the authority tried to screw him out of it (Kane and big show). So regardless how you put it, reigns is the one being screwed over here


Went through the Rumble? Were you watching the 2014 Rumble? He was resting on the side for the majority of the match! Why would anyone moan about Roman Reigns overcoming the odds? I thought he had a lot of fans? Hmm guess not :HHH2


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



Nikki Bella said:


> Rusev would have won because he would have thrown out Roman Reigns fair and square. If Roman Reigns as as good as people hype him up to be he would have taken care of all three men by himself but he's so hopeless he needed someone whose not even a full time wrestler to help him do so.
> 
> 
> He saved Reigns from a hellacious chokeslam all the way to hell and it would have been a double chokeslam as well. If that wasn't going to put out Reigns then I don't know what will. There have been many instances where the wrestler eliminated came back in the ring to deal with the wrestler that ruined their dream of main eventing Wrestlemania. This was no different and they were just going back into the ring to tell Reigns that he shouldn't have done what he did which was eliminate Kane AND The Big Show simultaneously. They did nothing wrong, what was wrong was The ROCK coming out to help his cousin since he can't do so on his own.





Right so rock helping reigns fight off two guys who reigns himself eliminated by himself, who came back into the ring while they had already been eliminated is clearly so unfair. 


You'd have a point if rock helped reigns to beat rusev, but in the end he didn't do that so there's nothing unfair about how it ended, and reigns was the fair no bullshit winner.

Also hell if you're in the rumble and you can sit in the corner and still win good on you, everybody else's fault for allowing you to


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Right so rock helping reigns fight off two guys who reigns himself eliminated by himself, who came back into the ring while they had already been eliminated is clearly so unfair.
> 
> 
> You'd have a point if rock helped reigns to beat rusev, but in the end he didn't do that so there's nothing unfair about how it ended, and reigns was the fair no bullshit winner.


It IS unfair, why can't you read damnit, they would have choke slammed Reigns ALL THE WAY TO HELL and all Rusev would have had to do was through the trash out of the ring. That was unfair because at least Kane and Big Show were competitors, now if Rock was an entrant then I would have to agree with you Steve.

Reigns was a bullshit winner, you know, I know it, everyone knows it. That's why he was booed.

Edit: Which is a heelish move and proves that Reign's doesn't have what it takes to win a Rumble properly and had to use a resting technique to win the Rumble, case closed. Bullshit victory and not deserving of facing Brock Lesnar The Animal.


----------



## CasualUKFan

Nikki Bella said:


> Went through the Rumble? Were you watching the 2014 Rumble? He was resting on the side for the majority of the match! Why would anyone moan about Roman Reigns overcoming the odds? I thought he had a lot of fans? Hmm guess not :HHH2


Your either a clear reigns hater or look far too much into this from an outside Kayfabe point of view. The rock didn't help reigns eliminate anyone, he helped take care of two guys show as already eliminated by reigns. Rusev in the meantime was outside the rumble resting. Came in and was eliminated cleanly. I don't understand how you can say reigns didn't win fair and square. He as a face overcame the heels attempt to screw him out the rumble


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

I'm still undecided if I enjoy reading posts from people that believe in kayfabe or not. It's like seeing kids talk about how they've been good so Santa will be good unto them. It's cute but when they're in their 20's you tend to get a tad worried.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



Nikki Bella said:


> It IS unfair, why can't you read damnit, they would have choke slammed Reigns ALL THE WAY TO HELL and all Rusev would have had to do was through the trash out of the ring. That was unfair because at least Kane and Big Show were competitors, now if Rock was an entrant then I would have to agree with you Steve.
> 
> Reigns was a bullshit winner, you know, I know it, everyone knows it. That's why he was booed.
> 
> Edit: Which is a heelish move and proves that Reign's doesn't have what it takes to win a Rumble properly and had to use a resting technique to win the Rumble, case closed. Bullshit victory and not deserving of facing Brock Lesnar The Animal.


two guys get eliminated and then come back to screw the guy who singlehandedly eliminated them is unfair, a non participant coming in and helping reigns beat them up is not unfair, that's only fitting. 

Now if rock had helped eliminate show and kane that would've been c heating, or if he had helped in anyway with rusev that would have been unfair. 


But it's roman who eliminated all three by himself, nothing unfair about it. Clean winner.


----------



## CasualUKFan

Nikki Bella said:


> It IS unfair, why can't you read damnit, they would have choke slammed Reigns ALL THE WAY TO HELL and all Rusev would have had to do was through the trash out of the ring. That was unfair because at least Kane and Big Show were competitors, now if Rock was an entrant then I would have to agree with you Steve.
> 
> Reigns was a bullshit winner, you know, I know it, everyone knows it. That's why he was booed.
> 
> Edit: Which is a heelish move and proves that Reign's doesn't have what it takes to win a Rumble properly and had to use a resting technique to win the Rumble, case closed. Bullshit victory and not deserving of facing Brock Lesnar The Animal.


So on that basis because Daniel Bryan beat Seth Rollins last week with the help of Roman reigns it proved Daniel Bryan couldn't do it on his own and was a heelish victory too? Your logic is fucking awful man. Your either a blind hater or troll, either way - makes no sense


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

There wasnt clear intent of the writers to turn Roman heel but the live crowd did treat it as such.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



CasualUKFan said:


> Your either a clear reigns hater or look far too much into this from an outside Kayfabe point of view. The rock didn't help reigns eliminate anyone, he helped take care of two guys show as already eliminated by reigns. Rusev in the meantime was outside the rumble resting. Came in and was eliminated cleanly. I don't understand how you can say reigns didn't win fair and square. He as a face overcame the heels attempt to screw him out the rumble


I am a sports entertainment lover thank you very much.

He helped him avoid being sent to hell by Kane and The Big Show which is fine because they were rightly pissed off by Reigns because he eliminated them and showcasing his natural strength, BUT all that hype died down when he needed to have The Rock come back after so long and keep him from nearly getting his career ended by the hands of The Big Show Paul Wight and The Demon Kane. He's a face that did a heelish act to win a face Rumble that Face Bryan should have won after heel Roman was booed out of the building by the face crowd.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*

Roman tagged himself in and stole Bryan's victory. Of course Bryan was pissed. Roman has been mouthing off at him for weeks now. Roman has made it abundantly clear, he wants to punch Bryan's face in.

Bryan only pushed him because he was talkng to Reigns, but Roman tried to walk away. Bryan felt disrespected, like Roman didn't give a damn about what he said. After taking his win, weeks of tension and then turning his back on him? He got mad.

And anyone knows when there's already tension between you and someone else, any little thing can set you off.


And Roman has been entirely the aggressor this whole time. He's angry and is starting the confrontations. He definitely looks like the heel of the two.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



CasualUKFan said:


> So on that basis because Daniel Bryan beat Seth Rollins last week with the help of Roman reigns it proved Daniel Bryan couldn't do it on his own and was a heelish victory too? Your logic is fucking awful man. Your either a blind hater or troll, either way - makes no sense




I guess so, looks like they should cancel the reigns vs bryan match.


----------



## CasualUKFan

ItDoesntMatterWhat said:


> I'm still undecided if I enjoy reading posts from people that believe in kayfabe or not. It's like seeing kids talk about how they've been good so Santa will be good unto them. It's cute but when they're in their 20's you tend to get a tad worried.


What's wrong with discussing things from a Kayfabe stand point? We all know it's scripted and not real, people are just sharing there opinions from what happens Kayfabe.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Cause DB could've and should've have done so before the rumble, not after the rumble that he lost fair and square, and in that way screwing over the guy who actually won it.
> 
> Your clear cut case is a load of crap, and all the things i mentioned bryan did are just as heelish as what roman did.
> 
> Besides you must not understand the meaning of the word heel turn. Cause for one when two faces are feuding or have a match coming up, they will occasionally attack eachother, dean ambrose did it to cena before their match, now reigns after getting shoved did it to bryan.
> 
> It's also a game of one upping, it has nothing to do with turning heel, it's about two faces not getting along.


You know Reigns could have said NO to facing either Rollins or Bryan for his WM spot right?

He is an idiot for saying yes. If you don't think what Reigns did was a heel move you don't know wrestling , its that simple.

And DB did nothing wrong or heelish he made his point that he deserves his rematch for the title since ehe never lost it
And he should be the next person to get that title match.

maybe if Lesnar would actually fight every PPV DB could have his title match at fast line and Reigns would still get the title shot at WM.

If Reigns was doing face things he wouldn't have turned his back on Bryan and would have explained why he tagged himself in.

So I guess HBK when he was fucking with Marty Jannetty turning tag team matches before he put him through the barber shop glass wasnt acting like a heel too.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



Nikki Bella said:


> I am a sports entertainment lover thank you very much.
> 
> He helped him avoid being sent to hell by Kane and The Big Show which is fine because they were rightly pissed off by Reigns because he eliminated them and showcasing his natural strength, BUT all that hype died down when he needed to have The Rock come back after so long and keep him from nearly getting his career ended by the hands of The Big Show Paul Wight and The Demon Kane. He's a face that did a heelish act to win a face Rumble that Face Bryan should have won after heel Roman was booed out of the building by the face crowd.


You're right he shou;d've beat the shit out of kane and big show at the same time like a superman, and then 50 people would make 50 threads about how he's getting booked to overcome the odds and it sucks and wah wah.


----------



## CasualUKFan

WynterWarm12 said:


> Roman tagged himself in and stole Bryan's victory. Of course Bryan was pissed. Roman has been mouthing off at him for weeks now. Roman has made it abundantly clear, he wants to punch Bryan's face in.
> 
> Bryan only pushed him because he was talkng to Reigns, but Roman tried to walk away. Bryan felt disrespected, like Roman didn't give a damn about what he said. After taking his win, weeks of tension and then turning his back on him? He got mad.
> 
> And anyone knows when there's already tension between you and someone else, any little thing can set you off.
> 
> 
> And Roman has been entirely the aggressor this whole time. He's angry and is starting the confrontations. He definitely looks like the heel of the two.


Weeks? The feud started last week and of course reigns was pissed off, Daniel Bryan the supposed face was trying to steal reigns wrestle mania spot which he won cleanly. Daniel Bryan has acted just as heelish as reigns at points, hence why nobody is turning. It's just a feud between two faces


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



birthday_massacre said:


> You know Reigns could have said NO to facing either Rollins or Bryan for his WM spot right?
> 
> He is an idiot for saying yes. If you don't think what Reigns did was a heel move you don't know wrestling , its that simple.
> 
> And DB did nothing wrong or heelish he made his point that he deserves his rematch for the title since ehe never lost it
> And he should be the next person to get that title match.
> 
> maybe if Lesnar would actually fight every PPV DB could have his title match at fast line and Reigns would still get the title shot at WM.


Reigns gives DB a shot at WM spot, then helps bryan win match later on, what a nice thing of him to do, bryan sure does appreciate that roman did that for him, roman taking pin from him over a jobber like mercury completely ruins that though, oh wait no it doesn't, in the end bryan still gets chance at WM spot and yet is still bitching at reigns for getting the pin in a meaningliss no stakes tag match.

Explain himself? it was a tag match, with one team consisting of 2 faces who don't particularly like eachother. You act as if he stabbed his friend in the back. He did nothing wrong, it's a tag match.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



Nikki Bella said:


> I am a sports entertainment lover thank you very much.
> 
> He helped him avoid being sent to hell by Kane and The Big Show which is fine because they were rightly pissed off by Reigns because he eliminated them and showcasing his natural strength, BUT all that hype died down when he needed to have The Rock come back after so long and keep him from nearly getting his career ended by the hands of The Big Show Paul Wight and The Demon Kane. He's a face that did a heelish act to win a face Rumble that Face Bryan should have won after heel Roman was booed out of the building by the face crowd.


Lond..uh I mean Brie Bella is a better troll than you are...time to step your game up.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



CasualUKFan said:


> Weeks? The feud started last week and of course reigns was pissed off, Daniel Bryan the supposed face was trying to steal reigns wrestle mania spot which he won cleanly. Daniel Bryan has acted just as heelish as reigns at points, hence why nobody is turning. It's just a feud between two faces


I don't see how. Bryan just wants his title back after he was stripped of it. And he has to go through Roman to get it. And Roman wants to knock his head off every time he sees Bryan :lol what is he supposed to do?? Smile and say "thank you, Reigns sir " lol


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



cookiepuss said:


> Lond..uh I mean Brie Bella is a better troll than you are...time to step your game up.


Thanks puss.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Realistically, they are both being dicks, but in no way are either heels, they just do heelish things. 

But let's not pretend it's just reigns being a heel, doing heel things, cause that's bull.


----------



## hhhshovel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

ROMAN REIGNS ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA WILL BE A HARD YET EXCITING ADVENTURE. FOR THE NEXT 7 WEEKS, HE WILL GO ONE ON ONE...WITH THE BIG SHOW.


----------



## CasualUKFan

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I don't see how. Bryan just wants his title back after he was stripped of it. And he has to go through Roman to get it. And Roman wants to knock his head off every time he sees Bryan :lol what is he supposed to do?? Smile and say "thank you, Reigns sir " lol


You're right in saying he's got a valid claim to have a rematch but wwes booking is retarded. Why have him come back and put his name in the rumble to then lose and come out the next night demand his rematch and try and steal reigns spot? What they should've done is had Bryan/Lesnar at the rumble of he was heeled and then reigns win the rumble. Everyone would of been happy.


----------



## ItDoesntMatterWhat

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CasualUKFan said:


> What's wrong with discussing things from a Kayfabe stand point? We all know it's scripted and not real, people are just sharing there opinions from what happens Kayfabe.


I think you misunderstand my quote a bit or I wasn't forthright in my explanation is more probable. I enjoy talking in kayfabe but so often kayfabe and realism are blended on WF so it's hard to understand completely when one makes a statement in full on kayfabe. Not so much your OP, as it was obvious in your points made, but the arguments from others seem more of the type you read on WWE facebook page then on here.

As to your post, I don't think either made a full on heel turn but what is necessary to set up a face vs face feud. Reigns may have acted slightly more "heelish" in stealing the win after Bryan worked the majority of the match but it plays into what Bryan said in the opening segment about him being the wrestler between the two. It's the same idea as when Bryan was against Cena. It was up to Cena to prove he was more than an entertainer which I feel he did at SummerSlam when Bryan returned his slap in recognition of that.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*








-PerfectDarkness- said:


> :clap
> 
> That's how Roman should be.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



birthday_massacre said:


> You know Reigns could have said NO to facing either Rollins or Bryan for his WM spot right?
> 
> He is an idiot for saying yes. If you don't think what Reigns did was a heel move you don't know wrestling , its that simple.


Wouldn't a heel say no. Or more specifically, say yes with added stipulation in his favour? Are you sure you know wrestling more than us for saying that?



> And DB did nothing wrong or heelish he made his point that he deserves his rematch for the title since ehe never lost it
> And he should be the next person to get that title match.


Bryan was being heelish by saying he wants a shot at WRESTLEMANIA. Something Reigns earned by winning the rumble.



> maybe if Lesnar would actually fight every PPV DB could have his title match at fast line and Reigns would still get the title shot at WM.


Yes, but Bryan didn't outright challenge Lesnar. DB challenged for Reigns' spot. (of course this is kayfabe term only since we all know Lesnar's appearances situation)



> If Reigns was doing face things he wouldn't have turned his back on Bryan and would have explained why he tagged himself in.


Turned his back on Bryan or just simply want to leave before things get out of hand? Reigns wanted the glory, one upsmanship. Is that a heel move or a "I can do better" competition thing?



> So I guess HBK when he was fucking with Marty Jannetty turning tag team matches before he put him through the barber shop glass wasnt acting like a heel too.


 This example is totally different from what happened here. I guess you know less about wrestling than you think you know.


----------



## TKOK

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CasualUKFan said:


> Weeks? The feud started last week and of course reigns was pissed off, Daniel Bryan the supposed face was trying to steal reigns wrestle mania spot which he won cleanly. Daniel Bryan has acted just as heelish as reigns at points, hence why nobody is turning. It's just a feud between two faces


yeah, just a usual face vs face feud. He was exacting some vengeance for getting kicked in the face.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Just watched cookiepuss's gif of Reigns spearing Bryan. Good theatrics but damn that spear looked like shit. Bryan got hit in the chest yet still sold like he got shot. Reigns barely touched him BTW. Horrible, horrible spear.


----------



## tailhook

*Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*

First show since people showed up to see the first legit RAW since the Rumble controversy.

Hour one: 3.79 million
Hour two: 3.67 million
Hour three: 3.52 million

Source: http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-ra...dramatically-despite-sting-tease-brock-lesnar

Looks like we're going to need a bigger female fanbase for golden boy.

Lets face it, with them declaring Reigns as THEIR GUY for this push, this is all on him now. You can't blame any failure to draw on anyone but him. He's the spotlight.


----------



## AussieBoy97

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*

Beginning to get to the stage where I absolutely can not stand the guy at all.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*

Need more Cena at the top.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*

It's now the Reigns/ Bryan push so you have to accept the IWC vision is flopping with it.


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*

So while Reigns was the only title contender ratings were at 4m
Bryan enters the picture and the following week ratings are at 3.5m

How is that Reigns' fault again?


----------



## AmericanGangster

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*

God you are fickle cunts. Anyone notice the raw after rumble was highly ratings but now Daniel Bryan has been inserted into the picture the ratings are down? FFS


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*

Trying to blame it on Bryan or Reigns. :maury


----------



## K4L318

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

How about instead of blaming Bryan or Reigns, how this is the viewers basically telling them stop fucking feeding them to Big Show and Kane at 40. 

That's a bigger motherfucking reason I'd tune off right now. I don't hate either but what are you tuning into right now with them. 

Daniel Bryan vs KANE! :skip2

then these MOTHERFUCKERS WANT TO GIVE US 

Roman Reigns vs Big Fuck DEAL! Show :stephenA4:ugh2

Motherfucker enough of this shit! I don't want 

Kane vs Bryan

IDK want to tune into Reigns vs Big Show. 

This is why they used their cards wrong. This is why putting Ziggler vs Wyatt made no sense. 

You could have started pushing Wyatt vs Reigns, Cesaro vs Reigns, Sheamus vs Reigns. No these motherfuckers give us Big Show! 

As for Daniel Bryan HE HAD A CASKET MATCH WITH KANE AND THESE MATCHES USE TO MEAN LOSER GOES AWAY FOR A LONG TIME. KANE IS STILL AFTER HIM!


----------



## BREEaments03

*Re: That was NOT a Roman Reigns heel turn or even a hint of it..*



Nikki Bella said:


> Rusev would have won because he would have thrown out Roman Reigns fair and square. If Roman Reigns as as good as people hype him up to be he would have taken care of all three men by himself but he's so hopeless he needed someone whose not even a full time wrestler to help him do so.
> 
> 
> He saved Reigns from a hellacious chokeslam all the way to hell and it would have been a double chokeslam as well. If that wasn't going to put out Reigns then I don't know what will. There have been many instances where the wrestler eliminated came back in the ring to deal with the wrestler that ruined their dream of main eventing Wrestlemania. This was no different and they were just going back into the ring to tell Reigns that he shouldn't have done what he did which was eliminate Kane AND The Big Show simultaneously. They did nothing wrong, what was wrong was The ROCK coming out to help his cousin since he can't do so on his own.


Reading your posts itt, I can't decide "if it's still real to you, damnit" or if you're just a horrible troll. Either way, you're an awful person.



> God you are fickle cunts. Anyone notice the raw after rumble was highly ratings but now Daniel Bryan has been inserted into the picture the ratings are down? FFS


Yeah that had NOTHING to do with them showing a great title match and a hmm...much talked about Rumble match, for all the wrong reasons. All Bryan's fault, yes, of course.


----------



## AussieBoy97

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I wouldn't mind a Wyatt/Rusev feud later in the year


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*



Sol Katti said:


> Trying to blame it on Bryan or Reigns. :maury


Why not? Its what the WWE does. One of their reasons for depushing Bryan in 2013 was their claim Bryan didn't draw at SummerSlam.

Now Reigns is on the hook and lets not have double standard here just because he's the WWE's guy and they'll try to explain away anything and everything as not being his fault. /shrug. He's the spotlight. Bring in the fans or sit the fuck down, Roman.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*



AmericanGangster said:


> God you are fickle cunts. Anyone notice the raw after rumble was highly ratings but now Daniel Bryan has been inserted into the picture the ratings are down? FFS


You mean the night where they aired the second biggest PPV of the year on free TV? Bryan was on that show too btw.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Bryan is rating poison confirmed


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman IS Plan A-Plan B-Plan shut-the-fuck-up-before-I-cave-your-face-in!! He will win, and all of you naysayers can learn how to shut up when you have to open your mouth up for crow! 

(And am I being hostile? Hell yes, because I am tired of hearing all of the Reigns-hatred. It's time that somebody stand up for the Emperor, and I joined this board just to do that. Now, I give you permission to spew all of your vittles at me.)


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



empressromania said:


> Roman IS Plan A-Plan B-Plan shut-the-fuck-up-before-I-cave-your-face-in!! He will win, and all of you naysayers can learn how to shut up when you have to open your mouth up for crow!
> 
> (And am I being hostile? Hell yes, because I am tired of hearing all of the Reigns-hatred. It's time that somebody stand up for the Emperor, and I joined this board just to do that. Now, I give you permission to spew all of your vittles at me.)


Uh... did you not notice he already had a line of defenders?


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't understand why people cannot like both guys, or like one but not the other, without being so argumentative.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Roman Reigns RTWM Push is Bombing in the Ratings.*



AmericanGangster said:


> God you are fickle cunts. Anyone notice the raw after rumble was highly ratings but now Daniel Bryan has been inserted into the picture the ratings are down? FFS


Do you even know what you are talking about? Bryan bumped the viewership for Smackdown up by 15% single handedly in the three weeks he was promoted in matches and as the main star. 

The week they give no promotion or story the ratings bomb again :shrug


----------



## Arjento

*So it looks like Reigns is turning heel...*

After the last Raw with him stealing the win, and his spear on DB afterwards you could hear more of the crowd booing than before.

Would have preferred the heel turn (if WWE go through with it) at Fast Lane.

Perfect situation (for me) would be Lesnar vs Reigns at Mania...Rock comes out...helps his cuz wins the title...BOOM!...Rock bottom on Reigns...Seth with the cash in.


----------



## Awesome 1

*Re: So it looks like Reigns is turning heel...*

Nah their intention is to split the crowd as best they can. Bryan will do something heelish on Monday, but neither will turn heel. Not before WM anyway.


----------



## JafarMustDie

*Re: So it looks like Reigns is turning heel...*

Good to know


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: So it looks like Reigns is turning heel...*

Meh. heel or face I don't think he'll do great. He'll get heat for sure, but not because of anything he does. It'll be like the heat Eva Marie gets.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: So it looks like Reigns is turning heel...*



Sith Rollins said:


> Meh. heel or face I don't think he'll do great. He'll get heat for sure, but not because of anything he does. *It'll be like the heat Eva Marie gets*.


ut


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Whats up with Reigns arm? Is he injured or just selling he showed signs of injury on both Raw and Smackdown.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Whats up with Reigns arm? Is he injured or just selling he showed signs of injury on both Raw and Smackdown.


Think he was selling.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman was just trolling the IWC.


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> Uh... did you not notice he already had a line of defenders?


Yes I have (which is why I have added the ones that I have found to my Contacts list, being as I am pretty new to this board). But--and I am sure that all of the defenders of RR would agree--the Empire can and never will be too big. Until our chants of "Roman" are deafening every single stadium out there, clearly drowning out the negativity towards him, the empire still needs to grow. Until then, you will find that I am probably the one with the loudest mouth who will chew out anyone who chooses to hate on him (indicated by the remark above, which basically says that those who choose to trample over Roman can now throw their hatred towards me). >


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> I don't understand why people cannot like both guys, or like one but not the other, without being so argumentative.


Though I clearly am a RR die-hard, I personally have no real issues with DB (well, until last night, where frankly he came off as a bit arrogant). Though I do find him to be a bit boring, I do not blame him per se for the heat that Roman is getting; I saw the match for Fastlane coming a mile away. After all, what were they really going to do otherwise at this "piece of fluff" PPV? I am attacking the DB fans because they choose to attack RR and his fans. In other words, I am only standing up for my guy :x! Those who choose to stay neutral or even like both certainly have no issues in my world.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



empressromania said:


> Though I clearly am a RR die-hard, I personally have no real issues with DB (well, until last night, where frankly he came off as a bit arrogant). Though I do find him to be a bit boring, I do not blame him per se for the heat that Roman is getting; I saw the match for Fastlane coming a mile away. After all, what were they really going to do otherwise at this "piece of fluff" PPV? I am attacking the DB fans because they choose to attack RR and his fans. In other words, I am only standing up for my guy :x! Those who choose to stay neutral or even like both certainly have no issues in my world.


I can't stand face Daniel Bryan. I like Roman Reigns. But I don't get why fans of one or the other shit on other fans and act like their opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## I Came To Play

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



empressromania said:


> Roman IS Plan A-Plan B-Plan shut-the-fuck-up-before-I-cave-your-face-in!! He will win, and all of you naysayers can learn how to shut up when you have to open your mouth up for crow!
> 
> (And am I being hostile? Hell yes, because I am tired of hearing all of the Reigns-hatred. It's time that somebody stand up for the Emperor, and I joined this board just to do that. Now, I give you permission to spew all of your vittles at me.)


kay


----------



## Louaja89

*Re: So it looks like Reigns is turning heel...*



Sith Rollins said:


> Meh. heel or face I don't think he'll do great. He'll get heat for sure, but not because of anything he does. It'll be like the heat Eva Marie gets.


I agree , I don't think he has the charisma to be a great heel . But I don't think he would get go away heat , it would be mostly silence and boredom because let's face it he is not very interesting .


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> I can't stand face Daniel Bryan. I like Roman Reigns. But I don't get why fans of one or the other shit on other fans and act like their opinion doesn't matter.


Don't get me wrong, I value the opinions of all fans, even on "the other side": that is part of the fun. Adding drama to what is already drama, namely wrestling. But, truthfully, I didn't start the shit fest; I am just rebelling against it. DB fans started throwing the cow pies first, and I am just not one to lay back and "take it". If you notice most crowds (and most forums for that matter), the DB fans are always the loudest and the most obnoxious, whereas there are only a few fans of RR who are as quite as loud as I am. I am just "turning up the bass", that's all. If the DB fans are going to shit all over our guy, then I am just returning the favor. Trust me, if they would simmer down, so would I. 

But I think you get where I am coming from 0...


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I am loving the character progression of Reigns each week. This last monday, he showed us a different "grey shade" type character, whilst on the last SmackDown he displayed that he cares about his family and does respect Bryan with that pat on the back after winning the match. Hope WWE continuesto do this and we get to see a more vicious side of Reigns which is neither face nor pure heel, just badass a**kicker.


----------



## snail69

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> I beg to differ. Cena was already _*miles*_ beyond Roman's in ring ability in his first match as The Prototype against Angle. This was in his DEBUT match. Roman has already got 2 YEARS under is belt and is still fumbling around like a developmental talent.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10ivQ3ogO1M



I'm hardly a Cena fan but I'm so glad somebody posted that video in response to that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*






*:lmao I love Chibiwrestlers. His parodies are so accurate.

Random radio interview:




*


----------



## SnapOrTap

*Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

LMAO

Dear god










I'm just jealous and I hate my life.


----------



## Solf

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

We should all vote the fourth option.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

:bryanlol


----------



## Rekz

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

This can't be real lmao 

A teenager doing the polls in the WWE app. Pathetic. But they should put another one option. Something like:

Because Roman is not ready but Vince wants his dick so bad so he is main eventing WM.


----------



## wagnike2

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

That's a pretty hilarious poll, won't lie.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

4th option i haz hate muh lyfe


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

Because Bryan makes better sandwiches


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

I like how they don't give "Because Roman Reigns lacks significant development and isn't a charismatic or inspired character."

I guess because a lot of these reasons are subjective, but that's what it boils down to for me.


----------



## Batz

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

Last I checked option A was top vote getter, and option D was second, followed by B and C.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

:vince2


----------



## SMCM

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*

All of the above.

Daniel Bryan is better. Roman is a steaming pile of shit on the microphone, he's a steaming pile of shit in the ring, and I'm jealous that he's making the money he makes while being a steaming pile of shit. Damn I hate my life.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: Holy fuck. WWE Polls fans on why they don't like Roman Rainz*



SMCM said:


> All of the above.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is better. Roman is a steaming pile of shit on the microphone, he's a steaming pile of shit in the ring, and I'm jealous that he's making the money he makes while being a steaming pile of shit. Damn I hate my life.


That's Cause youre dancing with miley


----------



## Shagz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

ROMAN REIGNS MAKING THEM BITCHES RAIN!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/whose-mind-games-were-more-effective-on-raw 


This will spark some arguements i am sure!


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Steven Seagal said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/polls/whose-mind-games-were-more-effective-on-raw
> 
> 
> This will spark some arguements i am sure!


Stupid poll and stupidest part of Bryan/Reigns tonight. I remember Reigns losing control of the match when Bryan started the chants but did Bryan even really acknowledge Reigns that much?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*I just laughed at this poll. I thought it was a troll.*


----------



## DeeGirl

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns has probably voted D.


----------



## Monterossa

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Did Reigns interrupted Bryan with his fan reactions? didn't notice that.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That was very good way to end Raw.

Looks like Reigns finally has some legit momentum. Pulling for him at Fastlane for the sake of a simple WM main event this year. 

He's not out of woods just yet, but he's in the right direction now.


----------



## CoolestDude

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns is a total beast. And he is cool as fuck. He has a natural swagger about him which is just incredible. The dude IS just insanely talented. "Lacks mic skills"? So did batisita. Now he is playing the new iconic bond villan and is making millions in hollywood.

Reigns has the natural charisma which just.....means he will be a huge star. Doesnt matter what all the smarks think when overanalysing everything. The dude is a beast.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CoolestDude said:


> Reigns is a total beast. And he is cool as fuck. He has a natural swagger about him which is just incredible. The dude IS just insanely talented. "Lacks mic skills"? So did batisita. Now he is playing the new iconic bond villan and is making millions in hollywood.
> 
> Reigns has the natural charisma which just.....means he will be a huge star. Doesnt matter what all the smarks think when overanalysing everything. The dude is a beast.


:lincecum4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

















*:woah Chibiwrestlers is too good.*


----------



## LanaFan

*If Reigns is is booked like he was last night then I'm Board with him facing Brock.*

I still say its too soon for him but if he gets the booking he got last night he can pull it off he was great last night and i'm looking forward to the reigns/bryan at fastlane on sunday.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: If Reigns is is booked like he was last night then I'm Board with him facing Brock.*

I still think that him vs. Lesnar will be one of the worst WM main events ever if it happens.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: If Reigns is is booked like he was last night then I'm Board with him facing Brock.*

Yes OP, I'm board (bored) with Reigns/Lesnar myself hopefully it is Lesnar/Bryan....

:reigns2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: If Reigns is is booked like he was last night then I'm Board with him facing Brock.*

I just think reigns and Brock's styles arent complementary to each other. This style clash shall lead to not the match that Mania needs for a main event. We will know Sunday night what Vince's vision is for Mania.


----------



## TheBOAT

*WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Source - Wrestling Inc



> WWE had an interestingly worded poll on the App last night during RAW. They asked, "Why do you think many in the WWE Universe are reluctant to support Roman Reigns?" The responses were:


Vince be like Y U HATE ROMAN? :lol

Anyway, the answer from me is because he's shoved down our throats big time and the way he's been booked is nauseating (example: Royal Rumble).

If WWE let him face Rusev or Hunter at Mania, I wouldn't be having any problem with him.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

LMAO.

I'm not voting on the poll, because nothing I say is going to change their stupid ass opinions, but I'm going with his mic skills fucking suck.


----------



## Yeah1993

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Where's the "because they hate themselves" option?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Nickop

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

They just be jealous that they don't got DA LOOK :reigns


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

*I love how logical the first 3 are and the bottom one is just ridiculous and sounds like something an 11 year old would say.*


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I can't believe they actually did this :lol

It's because they're jealous, of course.

:lol


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Where's the "because they hate themselves" option?
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

That last one is totally thrown in there to take our attention away from the fact that they SERIOUSLY asked this; and make it seem like it's a joke.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Is that honestly a serious poll? Lolled at 'they don't like Reigns speaking style', just...what?


----------



## Markus123

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Surely that's not real? :lol


----------



## RiC David

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



Zig-Kick. said:


> That last one is totally thrown in there to take our attention away from the fact that they SERIOUSLY asked this; and make it seem like it's a joke.


I know and I LOVE it! You can just see them overcompensating trying to style it out like an unimportant question all nonchalent, you know, not that they really care but *TELL US! TELL US YOU BASTARDS WHY U NO LIKE ROMAN WHAT DID HE DID!?*


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Because if your hiring actors to entertain you in a show, you hire guys who can succeed in said genre. Not force someone who can't succeed in anything in genre just because he has a look that you like.

If they honestly think it's because of Bryan, wait a couple of months and see what happens if Reigns is babyface champ squashing anything that moves.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Three options are against Roman and the last one supports him. People that don't like Roman will have their choices divided up while the jealous option will have a higher percentage.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

wheres the because he sucks option


----------



## HelloLadies1482

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I just can't believe this is real lol.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Reigns main eventing WM because of his looks is like Cubby Broccoli casting George Lazenby as James Bond in the 60s because of the way he walked (which is true), after having done just one commercial and not even knowing movie punches weren't real (also true).


----------



## x78

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



TheBOAT said:


> Vince be like Y U HATE ROMAN? :lol
> 
> Anyway, the answer from me is because he's shoved down our throats big time and the way he's been booked is nauseating (example: Royal Rumble).
> 
> If WWE let him face Rusev or Hunter at Mania, I wouldn't be having any problem with him.


Yet you started a thread yesterday about how you want Sami Zayn to beat the WWEWHC on his debut.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

LMAO wow


----------



## Ahem...

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

"They Like Daniel Bryan Better"

dat grammar.


----------



## Addychu

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

OH wow... thats abit crazy, they didnt really put anything that I would vote for... He is just awful, his fighting is boring, he cant do any good moves... hes just like big show but god the big show is older and atleast he is frikken tall, I dont think Roman has anything that I like?
He doesnt deserve to win anything atm, is disgraceful how WWE dont even listen to us, they say they do but OMG they really dont!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Where's "He doesn't look strong enough"

That's mine.


----------



## exile123

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



TheBOAT said:


> Source - Wrestling Inc
> 
> 
> 
> Vince be like Y U HATE ROMAN? :lol
> 
> Anyway, the answer from me is because he's shoved down our throats big time and the way he's been booked is nauseating (example: Royal Rumble).
> 
> If WWE let him face Rusev or Hunter at Mania, I wouldn't be having any problem with him.


Wait is that actually real? They asked if we thought people were jealous? lol


----------



## DarkerDays

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Jealousy, gotta be.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I am jealous of his ability to blow up so quickly,. It's quite impressive.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *I love how logical the first 3 are and the bottom one is just ridiculous and sounds like something an 11 year old would say.*


Of course, because that's the one Vince believes.


----------



## RiC David

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



Addychu said:


> OH wow... thats abit crazy, they didnt really put anything that I would vote for... He is just awful, his fighting is boring, he cant do any good moves... hes just like big show but god the big show is older and atleast he is frikken tall, I dont think Roman has anything that I like?
> He doesnt deserve to win anything atm, is disgraceful how WWE dont even listen to us, they say they do but OMG they really dont!


This comment is even more fun if you read it in a raving manic voice!


----------



## Barack Lesnar

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Let me list the reasons here:

1. Green, hasn't paid his dues yet
2. Stumbles over almost every promo he's given
3. Terrible cardio, the guy is gassed minutes into a match
4. We're being force fed an artificially over superstar instead of enjoying an organically over superstar
5. Daniel Bryan
6. YES YES YES
7. I want to see Daniel Bryan in Reigns' spot because I find him more entertaining
8. Daniel Bryan

Yes, I'm a hardcore Daniel Bryan mark

EDIT: forgot one, I hate the spear as a finisher unless it's Rhyno doing it


----------



## KastellsPT

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

:maury :wow


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...mania-discussion-thread-163.html#post45373482
*
Already posted in the Official Roman Reigns thread.*


----------



## amhlilhaus

He needs some more devastating moveS, Not sell so much and be heavily protected in interviews.


----------



## X Spectrum

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *:woah Chibiwrestlers is too good.*


Holy crap.

That guy still does chibiwrestlers? The first time I saw one of those was in early 2006, made me laugh like hell.

"Go sit at the corner for a time out next to Randy Orton!"
"Hey man, why are you here?"
"I pushed Angle into the girls' bathroom"

loled my ass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



X Spectrum said:


> Holy crap.
> 
> That guy still does chibiwrestlers? The first time I saw one of those was in early 2006, made me laugh like hell.
> 
> "Go sit at the corner for a time out next to Randy Orton!"
> "Hey man, why are you here?"
> "I pushed Angle into the girls' bathroom"
> 
> loled my ass.


*
Dude, I spent the whole summer watching them. Happy Scary Dean was the best, but I also like Casanova Roman:












Definitely check out his channel for more. The Cena and Hogan episodes were hilarious too.*


----------



## Zarra

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

What the actual fuck?


----------



## yeahbaby!

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

My god if you needed just one example of what's wrong with the WWE today, this is it. How pathetic can they be?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

This is starting to reek of desperation here. Not a good look and downright embarrassing.


----------



## Nickolas

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

"They're jealous"

:chrisholly

:ayoade

:LIGHTS


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns vs Brock No Holds Bar i think is something Brock and Reigns can pull off.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: If Reigns is is booked like he was last night then I'm Board with him facing Brock.*



NastyYaffa said:


> I still think that him vs. Lesnar will be one of the worst WM main events ever if it happens.


make it a no dq match I think they could pull off a good match.


----------



## Cal E. Dangerously

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Cause they "Do It For Tha Rock"


----------



## Godway

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

This is amazing because I made a thread comparing the Roman Reigns push to the Poochie character from the Simpsons, and noting the many similarities. And here's yet another one, since in that episode they ran a focus group about what the kids would like better about Itchy and Scratchy.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

It's a mixture of ... he's not Bryan \ Pushed too fast

if he was to be in a feud with Rusev over the US belt and won it at WM, people would be cheering him...


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Reality era where fans go to Twitter/Online/Social Media to express their opinions.. in a way it's good to put it up, but at the same time they shouldn't really care, fans will continue to watch regardless


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



Lariatoh! said:


> It's a mixture of ... he's not Bryan \ Pushed too fast
> 
> if he was to be in a feud with Rusev over the US belt and won it at WM, people would be cheering him...


100% true. If he hadnt won The Rumble ,his push wouldnt have seemed so severe and he wouldnt be getting majority boos on tv. Vince isnt a patient man, so the die is cast.


----------



## CareerKiller

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Irony is no one would seriously dislike him if he were in a midcard feud with Rusev, a match against Triple H, or if he were still where he actually belonged given his overall development (NXT.)

I have to laugh when people are eager for Triple H to take over. Reigns may not even be on the main roster right now if it weren't for Triple H.


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I'm jealous of his ability to drain excitement out of a room almost instantaneously. That's quite a skill he's got. He's like a black hole given human form.


----------



## Paladine

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I hate Reigns because he is not having to earn his position. It's being handed to him. McMahon tried it with Sheamus, and then with Del Rio. It won't work, and duckface boy is going to flop.


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Pushed to the moon too soon, simple.


----------



## looper007

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Pushed to the moon too soon, simple.


This is it for me.

I can understand why WWE want him as their Number 1 guy and I haven't a problem with it but he's nowhere ready for the spot they are thrown him into. He can't call matches or cut promos and as much as Reign fans on here like to announce to everyone he hasn't got the whole WWE fanbase behind him, they could have waited a year or two. Have him have feuds with top mid card talent, have him make the IC belt legit again with an awesome run. Let the fans get behind him and have him actually show improvement and when the time he's fully ready, you pull that trigger. 

It's the fact it just seems so forced by WWE is why many can't quite buy into it. He has his fans but not enough to warrant the push.


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

This is the funniest shit I've read in the last few weeks. It's so weak and sad at the same time.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

"They're jealous." :haha

Sounds like that came directly from Vince himself. Love how he's 70 yet acts a tenth his age.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Thing is I'm not pissed that Reigns was pushed to the moon too soon because of something lame like "he hasn't paid his dues". I was bothered about his push in relation to his current skill set. His skill set deems that he should be a mid carder for another year or so before getting the main event push, pending that he improves drastically. 

If someone like Kevin Owens or Sami Zayn were called up and got that push within the span of 5 months as a solo act, I'd be fine with it, because their talents deem that they should be main eventers, imo. So it has nothing to do with "paying dues".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



Chrome said:


> "They're jealous." :haha
> 
> Sounds like that came directly from Vince himself. Love how he's 70 yet acts a tenth his age.


Reading the poll title, reading it between the lines, you can practically see Vince stamping his feet like a child saying, "Why don't you guys like my favorite wrestler, damnit!?!?!" He's a manchild, and not in a good way.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Where's the Cena poll WWE.COM?


----------



## hgr423

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

That's like Bill Cosby asking his twitter followers to write captions under his meme photo.


----------



## VIPER

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Making this poll is more embarrassing than their lack of faith in their own hand picked stars.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I like how they tried to word everything, sounds like this:

'Why do you think SOME dickhea.....I mean WWE Universe doesn't take to Reigns?

A. Is it because of one wrestler? Because we can bury dat ass! 

B. They don't like how bad ass he sounds?

C. They don't respect the 5 star matches he puts on?

or

D. They B Neckbeards Yo!'

:vince5


----------



## Sufferin Succotash

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

theyre jealous. haters only make roman more famous


----------



## CareerKiller

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



TheLooseCanon said:


> I like how they tried to word everything, sounds like this:
> 
> 'Why do you think SOME dickhea.....I mean WWE Universe doesn't take to Reigns?
> 
> A. Is it because of one wrestler? Because we can bury dat ass!
> 
> B. They don't like how bad ass he sounds?
> 
> C. They don't respect the 5 star matches he puts on?
> 
> or
> 
> *D. They B Neckbeards Yo!'*
> 
> :vince5



Choice D _almost_ makes me want to see Vince/Triple H turn Bryan heel and put him in charge of a stable consisting of himself, Zayn, Owens, and maybe Itami and Balor in a desperate, last ditch effort to get Roman cheered by trying to "bury" all the "vanilla midget/neckbeard/indy darlings" at once. Hell, they could even call the stable "Neckbeard Nation" or "The Millennials" and present them like a cross between the nWo and the Nation of Domination.

It would undoubtedly do the opposite of Vince's plan and trigger the next wrestling boom period :lol


----------



## manic37

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Think the smarks have calmed down alot since RR, not as much hate on this board until WM 31 that is. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

"They don't *appreciate* his in-ring performances" is just funny as fuck wording to try and spin it like he is great yet these 'fuckers' that boo don't appreciate the greatness. 

Every option is fucked if your voting as a 'get Reigns off my TV' opinion. These are worded to praise Reigns and bash those fans that boo.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

It's as if these insipid morons genuinely don't understand why Roman isn't getting over with crowds, and they need to have it literally fucking spelled out in front of them. Fuck me....


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Oh my god :lol

I dislike him because he is not good in the ring, not good on the mic & doesn't deserve a main event push over other guys on the roster.


----------



## Krul

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I'm willing to try and enjoy it and accept him if they'll just have the courtesy to make him an ass-kicking dude and not a Cena / douchebag / jock type. Keep the nursery rhymes away and I'm happy to give the guy a chance.


----------



## Dub J

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I used to not care about Reigns one way or the other. After the Bryan marks cried about DB not main eventing WM again I've actually started to pull for Reigns. 

Pretty much the same people that made me not like Daniel Bryan are the same ones that have made me like Reigns.


----------



## ReignMaker

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Da look > Your fav wrestler.

:reigns2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



CareerKiller said:


> Choice D _almost_ makes me want to see Vince/Triple H turn Bryan heel and put him in charge of a stable consisting of himself, Zayn, Owens, and maybe Itami and Balor in a desperate, last ditch effort to get Roman cheered by trying to "bury" all the "vanilla midget/neckbeard/indy darlings" at once. Hell, they could even call the stable "Neckbeard Nation" or "The Millennials" and present them like a cross between the nWo and the Nation of Domination.
> 
> It would undoubtedly do the opposite of Vince's plan and trigger the next wrestling boom period :lol


:lol

Add Kofi and you could call them *VKM*, Vanilla Kofi Midgets. :vince5


----------



## Dub J

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

It's funny how some people ITT are bitching about how the poll is worded. Yeah, WWE should totally shit all over a guy that could be in the WM main event right before WM.


----------



## .christopher.

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Too bad there's no because he's as green as turtle shit and isn't ready for this humongous push, he just plain sucks, or I do like him but not his booking options, as they're pretty much the actual reasons most people have for disliking him. Obviously reworded a little to fit the WWEs world of kayfabe


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

forty keks


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I am pretty sure Vince made that poll. XD

They are jealous! 

:vince3


----------



## reyfan

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I'm disappointed to not see the option...


----------



## Addychu

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



ViolentRiC said:


> This comment is even more fun if you read it in a raving manic voice!


Is that a compliment or? hahah still either way, would be awesome loool!


----------



## BkB Hulk

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I really don't understand this company most of the time.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I can't have an opinion on his performances because i am not a wrestler....

But i think i dislike him because i hate my life.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

How about a better poll like
"Why do you like NXT better?"

that would actually help improve the product...if they listen of course.


----------



## Tha Pope

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

holy shit lol


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Why isn't there an option 

e) because WWE was dumb enough to put Daniel Bryan in the Royal Rumble match, when they had no plans to let him just win it. Even though this is the one year they WOULD have gotten away with leaving him off the card altogether.

I mean seriously, the support for Reigns would be 60/40 at least had they not have done that.


----------



## Dell

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I can't believe that is a real poll. 

Is there a snapshot of the results, what is winning?


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



Dub J said:


> I used to not care about Reigns one way or the other. After the Bryan marks cried about DB not main eventing WM again I've actually started to pull for Reigns.
> 
> Pretty much the same people that made me not like Daniel Bryan are the same ones that have made me like Reigns.


Same here. They scream overprotection and overpushed on Reigns as if DB or CM Punk didn't get strong pushes before they were massively over too.

DB was the only guy entering NxT season one with a storyline and the only one with a clear non-Nexus exit strategy. CM Punk won major titles before anyone gave a shit about him.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I have no idea how this match will end which is good I guess.


----------



## Jingoro

*Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*

So apparently he's ready to headline Wrestlemania and eventually takeover for Cena, but he can't talk with the 3 stooges during Bryan's match? Bryan isn't the greatest on the mic and he did a very good job during Reigns' match. I guess being a walking shampoo commercial more than makes up for actual skills.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*

Yeah, sure....let's go with that.

If he was on commentary, you would say "OMGZ he sux!!!!". They just took that option away from you, but I guess we can pretend like him taking selfies with money marks in the front row was terrible too.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*

WOW, OP, you are really grasping at straws now aren't you...

lmfao


----------



## spikingspud

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*

:grin2: Reigns off commentary was for him to interact with crowd so as to look popular and a hit with fans; all damage control after RR.


----------



## Marvin the Martian

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*

*Reigns is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't so he may as well do whatever he damn well pleases. That's why I have no issue with him speaking his mind. If he's going to be hated on anyway he may as well give them a reason. 

What was wrong with him signing autographs and throwing shirts to the crowd? If he doesn't mimic Bryan's every action it's a form of protection? These guys need to be booked towards their strengths that's why some are floundering because of the ridiculous things they are expected to do. So not having a guy who's not a great talker on the mic and having said guy do something different is a reason to bitch for you?

Tell you what. Why don't you build a wrestler with every characteristic you think is needed to be able to make it in WWE. You know, he has to be a good enough talker to join the announce team for starters and work our from there. Once you get that done, then you make a big post about what you come up with and use it to ridicule Roman Reigns. It would be good therapy to get this hatred out of your system and I'm sure that it would make you and several others on the forum very happy.

I certainly don't think Reigns is the best on the roster and I would much rather see Ambrose being pushed over Reigns. But this bash Reigns, six ways to Sunday, crap on this forum every single day is getting redundant. *


----------



## Trivette

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*

Keeping him off commentary was totally protection to cover up his developing mic skills. That said I enjoyed what he did by mugging with the fans. It was a different way to one up Bryan's chants earlier, and tbh, the first time I've seen any wrestler take selfies with fans on air.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*

@doyoubelieve? 100% agree.

I am completely OVER all the nitpicking on reigns... we get it people, not everyone likes or appreciates him. So what??? get over yourselves.

do you not realise that by making these threads over and over again about a guy you DO NOT like only brings more attention to him?

there is a WHOLE bunch of wrestlers I don't like but do you see me making threads bitching about them? NO.... they are not worth my time, therefore I just hang out and talk about people I DO like.... 

aghhhhh so over the sophomoric comments that happen in this forum... why do I keep coming back...lol if it wasn't for the smart posters that I actually like being on here (winter, BBR, southern, empress etc) I would havepermanently left ages ago


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



JamesK said:


> I can't have an opinion on his performances because i am not a wrestler....
> 
> But i think i dislike him because i hate my life.


That's the correct answer. That's always the correct answer.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Don't they do polls like this constantly on WWE.com to get the fans opinion? It's good they do this.


----------



## J&JSecurity

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I like Daniel Bryan, I also like Reigns
I just think fans have ealised if they want a voice they have to shoot down what WWE(Vince) wants and cheer for what they want how they want. Until WWE give fans what they want build interesting stories fans will reject what WWE(Vince) want to push.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Wow at option 4 That's the response Vince is looking forwards to.

I bet you Soccer moms teenage girls little boys all voted that option.

Me I didn't vote it ain't going to change a damn thing so fuck them.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

LEL. This is almost TNA levels of embarrassing. That jealously option made me chuckle due to how retarded it sounds.



JamesK said:


> I can't have an opinion on his performances because i am not a wrestler....
> 
> But i think i dislike him because i hate my life.


The funny thing is, I doubt Reigns actually believes that. He just says that in order to feel better about himself. Insecure or what.


----------



## Swimmy

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

This has to be a joke. All the options are hilarious

I like how the one option is fans don't "appreciate" his in ring ability. The keyword being appreciate.. Meaning, fans cant accept how good he is in the ring.


----------



## Lexrules

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Because the WWE refuses to understand that their primary audience now are Indy Wrestling fans who follow their favorite guys to the WWE and want them to be on top. 

Reigns was not loved in the Indies while people like Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose were. It's not rocket science to see what is happening. The casual fan is being drowned out and it will continue to be the more Indy heroes come up like Zyne, Owens, Balor, and Itami


----------



## Believe That

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Seriously WWE is killing this guy on their own!!! 

Shit like this is not a good look for him 

Not putting him on the announce table when they put bryan was not a good look 

They keep showing how they have so many doubts about him its either you fucking push the button on the guy or you don't its simple but doing shit like this is not helping,it is cringe worthy


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

*3* *WORDS*

*FABRICATED.*
*UNORGANIC.*
*FORCED.*


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

All of the above apart from the last one, as well as the fact he's done sod all to earn it.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

That poll is truly horrendous. Why isn't their an option like many on here have suggested, that goes along the lines of "I hate him because he's bad in the ring, bad on the mic, insults the fans that don't like him, he is being pushed way before he is ready and those duckfaces that he does".


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



TheBOAT said:


> Source - Wrestling Inc
> 
> 
> 
> Vince be like Y U HATE ROMAN? :lol


----------



## shitlord

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Sooooo what are the poll results?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I love it when the smarks do something and wwe makes it their own music to my ears.

also fpalm at some of the responses in here. I have never seen so many sensitive people on a wrestling message board in my life.


----------



## Warbart

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

They forgot "WWE is shoving him down our throats" and "Gave him promo material not even 1980's Ric Flair could make work."


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Where is the option, I don't really dislike Roman Reigns, I actually dislike the way the WWE is presenting him and pushing him to a spot that he is clearly not ready for?

But I seriously can not believe the WWE actually put this poll up on their website :ha


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Because he's still green as fuck and doesn't deserve to be anywere near the Title never mind the main event of Mania.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



A-C-P said:


> Where is the option, I don't really dislike Roman Reigns, I actually dislike the way the WWE is presenting him and pushing him to a spot that he is clearly not ready for?


Pretty much how I feel. Was a fan of his for awhile until he beat Rollins clean with no build up and little story. It was clear to me then that they were giving him a huge push way before he was ready. No huge wins, no mid-card titles just straight to the main event. 

As for this poll: fpalm fpalm Really, WWE? It isn't clear why some don't like Reigns? Luckily for them the heat on Reigns has cooled or it might be reignited Sunday.


----------



## Captain Mental

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Not even ROMAN IS THE BEST option?

That has to be a trick...


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



Dub J said:


> I used to not care about Reigns one way or the other. After the Bryan marks cried about DB not main eventing WM again I've actually started to pull for Reigns.
> 
> Pretty much the same people that made me not like Daniel Bryan are the same ones that have made me like Reigns.


So you don't like who you like based on your opinion on them, you base who yo like on who other people like or don't like LOL

Its pretty sad you can't decide who you like or don't like based on your preference instead you based it on how their fanbase reactions to a certain wrestler or against a certain wrestler.
I always think its funny that some people let others influence who they like or don't like.

That is why I have so much respect for someone like Jack Twagger because not many people like Swagger but she's a huge fan and doesn't let people shitty on him or her , change her opinion of one of her favoroite wrestlers


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

He has his moments. I really like this storyline and the progression of it. This young gun with unprecedented power on a collision course with history. You know, I've got nothing against the idea of a young, fresh face who hasn't "paid his dues" maineventing Wrestlemania. 

I even think Reigns' character is pretty unique in the WWE, as far as faces go. 

I just honestly don't think he's good enough for any of it. It's a shame.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

oh gods lol


----------



## samizayn

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Counter question: WWE, why are YOU so reluctant to support Roman Reigns? You only push someone beyond their ability if you hate them. Kind of like how they made Eva Marie wrestle on RAW one time because they wanted to humble her.


Jack Thwagger said:


> *I love how logical the first 3 are and the bottom one is just ridiculous and sounds like something an 11 year old would say.*


Where do you see the poll options?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I was surprised there wasnt a "YOU MAD?" option.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Ok let's be serious for a moment..

I think that Reigns has a perfect place in the roster...

He is the male equivalent of the Bella twins... Yeah most people hate them but hey there are some people here and their who love their shitness.

Belee dat bbygrls


----------



## FourWinds

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I don't hate the guy personally, but I don't find him compelling live or on tv. It's like he has no kind of personality at all. Then again, I grew up with the wrestlers of the mid 80s and 90s. While they seemed outlandish they at least had a hook. This guy is just robotic.


----------



## Scholes18

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Where's the "I know everything and hate him because in my expert opinion he's not ready" option. In alot of posts with people bashing him, the most common complaint is he's not ready. I'm not having that. Goldberg was a way worse wrestler, didn't have great promo skills and he was pushed before he would be deemed ready, yet he became one of the biggest stars in wrestling at the time. You can list a shit load of top wrestlers who were pushed to the top that had things they needed significant improvement on. Cena (in ring work), Batista (promos, in ring work), Lesnar (promos).

WWE did give people all the amunition needed to hate the guy with Vince's written promos that were terrible, but to hate the guy just because you don't think he's ready is a stupid reason unless you can see into the future and know empathically he'll be a failure. 

Would I prefer someone else to be champion? Yes, but I'm willing to give Roman Reigns a chance.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

Reigns has actually been good the last 3 weeks behaving like an actual badass who gives no shits. Its how they should have booked him before the Rumble and not the big guy who tells nursery rhymes and behaving like Cena lite...

He has been given awful material that makes him look so uncomfortable and awkward. The man had some good moments on FCW.


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

I'm inclined to think right now the majority of problems with Reigns lies on whose at the other end of his strings..


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*



doyoubelieve? said:


> *Reigns is damned if he does and damned if he doesn't so he may as well do whatever he damn well pleases. That's why I have no issue with him speaking his mind. If he's going to be hated on anyway he may as well give them a reason.
> 
> What was wrong with him signing autographs and throwing shirts to the crowd? If he doesn't mimic Bryan's every action it's a form of protection? These guys need to be booked towards their strengths that's why some are floundering because of the ridiculous things they are expected to do. So not having a guy who's not a great talker on the mic and having said guy do something different is a reason to bitch for you?
> 
> Tell you what. Why don't you build a wrestler with every characteristic you think is needed to be able to make it in WWE. You know, he has to be a good enough talker to join the announce team for starters and work our from there. Once you get that done, then you make a big post about what you come up with and use it to ridicule Roman Reigns. It would be good therapy to get this hatred out of your system and I'm sure that it would make you and several others on the forum very happy.
> 
> I certainly don't think Reigns is the best on the roster and I would much rather see Ambrose being pushed over Reigns. But this bash Reigns, six ways to Sunday, crap on this forum every single day is getting redundant. *


It got redundant a year ago. 

First it was Cena, then, Orton, then Batista, and now the smarks have found a new target.


----------



## shitlord

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

No one has produced poll results

I'm convinced that this poll never existed.


----------



## krai999

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

cena needs this poll more than reigns lolz? Besides Reigns has his haters as muchas as bryan has his as with other wrestlers.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*

At the moment I hate Reigns for actually killing some of Bryan's heat. He's like a contagion, being in this program with Reigns has actually hurt Bryan. And the crazy thing, it's not like Reign's has gotten more over. So the people who don't like him still don't like him, yet he's somehow managed to take some of Bryan's fans away. It's fucking crazy.

Royal Rumble KILLED Wrestlemania season this year. It's been all downhill ever since, and WWE's attempts to salvage this mess they've made is actually doing MORE DAMAGE. Both Reigns and Bryan have been looking like heels recently and sometimes it feels like the crowd doesn't have a clue which one of them they are supposed to like. 

Honestly, I wish Batista would come back and spear the fuck out of Reigns. Maybe having Drax the Destroyer get Roman out of the way would allow us the the goddamn Mania main event anyone with a FUCKING BRAIN would have booked in the first place, Bryan versus Lesnar.


----------



## murder

*Re: WWE asking Fans why they don't like Roman LMAO!!*



Scholes18 said:


> Goldberg was a way worse wrestler, didn't have great promo skills and he was pushed before he would be deemed ready, yet he became one of the biggest stars in wrestling at the time. You can list a shit load of top wrestlers who were pushed to the top that had things they needed significant improvement on. Cena (in ring work), Batista (promos, in ring work)


The difference is that Goldberg was the most over wrestler in the company even before he beat Hogan. In fact, that was the reason Hogan wanted the match and put him over. 

The equivalent to this Bryan/Reigns situation would be if Dean Malenko had been more over than Goldberg. Do you think Hogan or Bischoff would still want Goldberg to be champion if that was the case?

Same goes for Batista and Cena, which were the most over guys on their respective rosters. Batista in 05 is actually the equivavent to Bryan nowadays in the sense that WWE wanted Orton, but the fans chose Batista over him.

And Cena was so over at that time that fans even booed Taker when he chokeslammed Cena. Now imagine the pop Taker would get if he chokeslammed Reigns.


----------



## Marvin the Martian

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*



midnightmischief said:


> @doyoubelieve? 100% agree.
> 
> I am completely OVER all the nitpicking on reigns... we get it people, not everyone likes or appreciates him. So what??? get over yourselves.
> 
> do you not realise that by making these threads over and over again about a guy you DO NOT like only brings more attention to him?
> 
> there is a WHOLE bunch of wrestlers I don't like but do you see me making threads bitching about them? NO.... they are not worth my time, therefore I just hang out and talk about people I DO like....
> 
> aghhhhh so over the sophomoric comments that happen in this forum... why do I keep coming back...lol if it wasn't for the smart posters that I actually like being on here (winter, BBR, southern, empress etc) I would havepermanently left ages ago


*Yes some people's hatred of a certain few wrestlers is really over the top. They post thread after thread like they are obsessed with them. Reigns gets the worst of it, followed by Bryan and then Cena. To hate someone you don't even know and who is doing a job and portraying a character who is scripited is beyond foolish. Like who you want but don't hate on someone else's favorite because you don't like his booking over your guy, that's not his fault.:shrug*


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*



doyoubelieve? said:


> *Yes some people's hatred of a certain few wrestlers is really over the top. They post thread after thread like they are obsessed with them. Reigns gets the worst of it, followed by Bryan and then Cena. To hate someone you don't even know and who is doing a job and portraying a character who is scripited is beyond foolish. Like who you want but don't hate on someone else's favorite because you don't like his booking over your guy, that's not his fault.:shrug*


I agree. 

I don't care about Cena. I'm indifferent to him more than anything else, but I'm not gonna post in every thread about him. It's like Reigns personally ethered some of these folks. I personally don't blame Reigns for the disdain he has for those with this thinking. 

Reigns' getting booked over other wrestlers is not his fault or problem. The fault lies with Vince McMahon and the WWE. 

As for WM 31, Vince will need to pay Lesnar whatever dollar amount he wants to have him appear on RAW for the next few weeks. The build up can't just be Reigns and Paul Heyman.


----------



## Addychu

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The road needed to be blocked for him, or atleast a few trees in the way, BIG ones!


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Vice - Hey do we have anyone who's completely talentless? Like no only can he not work a match , but is an even worse talker? 

Writers - Uh yeah boss , Roman Reigns. Want us to fire him? 

Vince - No...... PUSH HIM TO THE FUCKING MOON


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*



Empress said:


> I agree.
> 
> I don't care about Cena. I'm indifferent to him more than anything else, but I'm not gonna post in every thread about him. It's like Reigns personally ethered some of these folks. I personally don't blame Reigns for the disdain he has for those with this thinking.
> 
> *Reigns' getting booked over other wrestlers is not his fault or problem. The fault lies with Vince McMahon and the WWE.*
> 
> As for WM 31, Vince will need to pay Lesnar whatever dollar amount he wants to have him appear on RAW for the next few weeks. The build up can't just be Reigns and Paul Heyman.


I understand that there are just some people who just hate Reigns and take any chance to spew hate. But I also think there are a large group of posters that are angry or upset with Vince, or the WWE's booking, writing, direction etc, and it just currently manifests as "hate" for Reigns b/c that is their biggest gripe and they just need to get things off their chest. Not saying this is right or wrong, it is just one thing a forum like this is for, venting.

And there is also a group (this is where I think I fall in) that may seem anti-Reigns, but are really just anti the way the WWE is using/booking/etc him and want to vent frustration over the way the WWE seems to want to try and ruin (but in their minds help) a guy we see potential in.

But, yes, if you are in the group that just doesn't like Reigns, I would simply avoid the threads about him.

And as for WM31, if it is just Reigns/Lesnar one on one I completely agree Lesnar better be at EVERY Raw between Fast Lane and WM, b/c if it is just Reigns v Heyman for a month that will not be good for Reigns, at his current level Reigns' feuds are going to have to be physical confrontation heavy and less battle on the mic. And please God, if they go Reigns/Lesnar, don't make it an overly Reigns is the BIG underdog overcoming the odds story, I mean it can have subtle elements of that (as anyone facing Lesnar will have) but don't make that the focus of the entire feud/match.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If you are upset with WWE then why not attack every segment from The Usos to The Ascension to Rusev to The Divas? They all represent the same WWE management right? Its not that its the fear of Reigns suceeding and leaving your favorites behind. Which is absurd with 3hrs of Raw 2hrs of Smackdown and a PPV every month with 7-9 matches you'll still likely get plenty of your favorites.


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I do have to say, as much as I was against the whole Daniel bryan worming his way into the main event thing. I am now actually looking forward to fastlane. these two in the last couple of weeks have imo really put on a good story. they seem to be feeding off each other well and that last bit of raw just gone was really well done.
I still hope that roman wins at fastlane, after all he is my guy. 
If in the end it does end up being a triple threat at wrestlemania, though, I don't think I will be too upset if they keep the tension between the three of them. 

all I am saying is don't make it too obvious who is going to win. I really miss the days when you could not predict who was going to win the matches, it really kept things interesting.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Smarky-marks hate him is because he's not a white midget that does flips and kicks throughout the match.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The majority of people hate Roman for the same reason they really hate Cena. It's really about Vince and the fact that he allows Cena and Roman to do stuff that would kill anyone else. Let's not BS ourselves if anyone else on the roster spilt a crowd like Cena does daily they wouldn't get the "no one gets a reaction like him" treatment like John does their asses would be buried. Had Bryan won the RR and got a #cancelwwenetwork trending on twitter let alone at #1 he would be buried beyond belief. It's the fact that we hear this crap about the "brass ring" but both Dean and Seth since the shield break up have done way more from merch sells, to PPV buyrates, to matches then Roman but Dean is in the mid-card with no direction and Seth reportedly wasn't chasing in until June while Roman is about to get the rub form the guy who broke the streak and squashed Cena.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Reigns Protected By Not Joining Announce Team During Bryan's Match*



spikingspud said:


> :grin2: Reigns off commentary was for him to interact with crowd so as to look popular and a hit with fans; all damage control after RR.


he was signing autographs for wwe employees posing as fans, lol.


----------



## Jingoro

*Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Polarizing. He used it to describe Reigns/Bryan's Fued. It's the first of many time I expect to hear that word when talking about Reigns. Fucking new franchise it going to be no different the Cena.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Jingoro said:


> Polarizing. He used it to describe Reigns/Bryan's Fued. It's the first of many time I expect to hear that word when talking about Reigns. Fucking new franchise it going to be no different the Cena.


Welcome to the party. Most of us figured this out and have been fearing it for the last 6 months or more. Just wait until year 3, year 6, year 10+ of "Believe Dat" while squashing the likes of Ambrose, Rollins, Sami Zayn, Owens, Itami....the list goes on. Samoan Cena is gonna be WWE's next cancer.


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

At least Cena was popular before he won the Championship. It wasn't until after that fans started to get sick of him.


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

I hate Cena since his babyface rapper days. didn't like his pandering promos aka Rock wannabe. back then I was thinking why the fuck this guy need a mic time before his every match? as if his jokes are super funny or entertaining.


----------



## Stadhart

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

once he wins the title at Mania I am not watching for a while - I can't stand his pouty face and poor mic skills so having him having to cut crap 20mins promos at the start of every Raw will be too much for me

I'm not going to comment on his wrestling as we all know how bad he is in the ring (even that brawl with Bryan this week was awkward as Reigns didn't have a clue what he was doing)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

This wasnt the P word I was thinking, but it does suit him.


----------



## TheResurrection

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

What are you talking about? It is polarising, isn't it? One one side you have Daniel Bryan freaks who now make up a large proportion of the audience and will support him regardless of what he does, including torturing other competitors because they're related to his opponent. On the other you have people who think Roman Reigns deserves his shot on account of winning the Royal Rumble and want to see him fight Brock Lesnar. When you have a match between two people who are widely supported and don't turn one of them heel it's supposed to be polarising.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Reigns isn't leading a new franchise. It's getting more and more obvious by the week that he's failing.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> This wasnt the P word I was thinking, but it does suit him.


The P word I was thinking of was piss-break. :lol

Who needs divas with Reigns on the roster? 

But then again he's feuding with Bryan and it's pretty good so far. I just wish they'd knock Roman down to the upper midcard or something. I don't mind the bastard, but I just can't stand the super-protective-screw-the-rest-of-the-roster push they're forcing on him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



DarkLady said:


> The P word I was thinking of was piss-break. :lol
> 
> Who needs divas with Reigns on the roster?
> 
> But then again he's feuding with Bryan and it's pretty good so far. I just wish they'd knock Roman down to the upper midcard or something. I don't mind the bastard, but I just can't stand the super-protective-screw-the-rest-of-the-roster push they're forcing on him.


Remember his real motto:

it's not *ALL AGAINST ONE*

it's *ALL FOR ONE*. Anyone who threatens his popularity must be checked, and sacrificed on that altar of *DAT LOOK*. To appropriate a Taz signature line, Bryan is just going to be another victim.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Remember his real motto:
> 
> it's not *ALL AGAINST ONE*
> 
> it's *ALL FOR ONE*. Anyone who threatens his popularity must be checked, and sacrificed on that altar of *DAT LOOK*. To appropriate a Taz signature line, Bryan is just going to be another victim.


That's the worst thing, it's not even Reigns who is the true evil, it's the higher power pulling the strings. :vince


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



DarkLady said:


> That's the worst thing, it's not even Reigns who is the true evil, it's the higher power pulling the strings. :vince


If one is referring to Vince, the "P" is very apropos for the Pompous prick that he is.


----------



## galgor

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Michael Cole spewing stuff like "VINTAGE REIGNS" isn't going to make people forget that he has been in the WWE only a few years and even less time spent as a singles competitor. How could they expect to put this guy up against Brock Lesnar - a bone fide champion & the man who ended Undertakers streak - and NOT get severe backlash?

As a Bryan fan I'm not keen on him actually getting to the main event of WrestleMania this year. I'd rather Brock Lesnar destroy Reigns at WrestleMania but then lose the title to Seth Rollins the next night on Raw. That'd shake things up a bit.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

THE POLARIZING POWER OF THE POWERHOUSE THE JUGGERNAUT THE BIG DOG ROMAN REIGNS! BELEE DAT!


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Reigns isn't leading a new franchise. It's getting more and more obvious by the week that he's failing.


I've said this from day one, he has ZERO chance of being the next face of the WWE. He'll always get pushed, but he'll never be the top guy. He doesn't have the charisma, the mic skills, the work ethic, or the work rate, which in this day and age, with this audience, you need to at least be good enough to be carried to great matches, and he's not gonna make it to that level. He's been wrestling for almost 5 years and has the type of in ring skillset that you get on your second week of wrestling school.

The fact that they second guessed him and put Bryan into this story pretty much the week after the Rumble proves that even they know he can't hack it, even if they don't want to admit it to themselves or don't care.


----------



## lhama

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Cena 2.0 or Lex Luger 2.0? Which is worst?


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

It doesnt matter how much Reigns is failing they will keep pushing the guy 10 years from now Wrestlemania Reigns vs a random jobber in front of 250 people consisting of hardcore Reigns marks :vince5 Reigns is a draw dammit! :vince3

Okay maybe it wont be that bad but im a 100% sure they will keep shoving this dude down my throat and it doesnt matter who is rising on top.


----------



## Scrotey Loads

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



McCringleberry said:


> Welcome to the party. Most of us figured this out and have been fearing it for the last 6 months or more. Just wait until year 3, year 6, year 10+ of "Believe Dat" while squashing the likes of Ambrose, Rollins, Sami Zayn, Owens, Itami....the list goes on. Samoan Cena is gonna be WWE's next cancer.


The thought of turning Sami heel and feeding him to Reigns, only for Sami's credibility to never return is enough to make a grown man weep.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Scrotey Loads said:


> The thought of turning Sami heel and feeding him to Reigns, only for Sami's credibility to never return is enough to make a grown man weep.


Nah. They keep Sami face, they keep Reigns whatever he is now and he just runs through the whole roster.

His gimmick will be "No one can overcome the odds against me!ONE VERSUS ALL!!!" :vince3


----------



## icurmum

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

so Reigns is Cena 2.0, then what has Daniel Bryan been for the past 2 years? Didnt Bryan beat HHH and then not only compete in a triple threat match but also won it after what happened to him? after who interfered in the match? 

I dont get how people can bitch and moan about Reigns` or Cena`s move set and then point to Bryan as being great. For the past 2 years his move set has been rubbish. leg kicks, yes yes chest kicks followed by a head kick, turn buckle running drop kicks X 100 and through the middle rope dives. oh he gets swung around like a female dance partner when he faces big guys wow so does every other little guy!!

Rollins is easily the most entertaining and capable. Ziggler, Kingston and even Ambrose do way more than Bryan has for quite some time. 

But hey Reigns is Cena 2.0, what would Bryan be??


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Just wait till they start calling Reigns the franchise.



icurmum said:


> But hey Reigns is Cena 2.0, what would Bryan be??


Jericho?


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



icurmum said:


> so Reigns is Cena 2.0, then what has Daniel Bryan been for the past 2 years? Didnt Bryan beat HHH and then not only compete in a triple threat match but also won it after what happened to him? after who interfered in the match?
> 
> I dont get how people can bitch and moan about Reigns` or Cena`s move set and then point to Bryan as being great. For the past 2 years his move set has been rubbish. leg kicks, yes yes chest kicks followed by a head kick, turn buckle running drop kicks X 100 and through the middle rope dives. oh he gets swung around like a female dance partner when he faces big guys wow so does every other little guy!!
> 
> Rollins is easily the most entertaining and capable. Ziggler, Kingston and even Ambrose do way more than Bryan has for quite some time.
> 
> But hey Reigns is Cena 2.0, what would Bryan be??


Reigns has been the choosen guy the moment he signed in WWE he has the prototype look that Vince adores everyone know this and it was the worst kept secret that he would win this years Rumble how do you not think he is not groomed as the next face watch Raw,Smackdow and Superstars entrance song who do they show last?

Bryan at no point was treated as "the guy" he even went on record and said WWE had no plans to have him main event Wrestlemania had Punk not left we would of had Batista vs Randy Orton in 2014. Despite your personal feelings for him he had to work seriously hard for the company to notice Reigns is handpicked and got handed everything and you want to criticize Bryan in the ring fine if his "rubbish" Reigns is utter utter *GARBAGE And RUBBISH*


----------



## 256097

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



lhama said:


> Cena 2.0 or Lex Luger 2.0? Which is worst?


I've said it before, i'l say it again, Diesel 2.0.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

If you dislike Reigns you should be happy they are using that term so early into his face push. 

Unlike Cena Reigns is not a proven draw, he doesn't sell even half the merch and at no point was he ever even half as over as Cena was in 2004/5. 

Kids love John Cena's schtick. They eat it up and they buy all of his products. He is the Hulk Hogan of the past decade. 

Reigns will be a top guy but he will not be THE top guy. He will not have longevity in that role. 

I predict that both Dean Ambrose and Seth Rollins will surpass Reigns as a babyface and Ryback will too eventually. At least they should do. 

They all have what Reigns is lacking and that is a personality that the audience can connect with and root for. 

Reigns monotonous speeches or backstage interviews were you have to turn the volume up just to hear what he is saying are just not going to have the fans or the kids going crazy for him. He has heel written all over him. 

If WWE book Ambrose right this year with the Intercontinental title he could really go far imo. As could Rollins when he eventually breaks from the Authority and starts his work as a babyface. The guy is an amazing talent and then you have ''The Big Guy''. 

He is a monster and very over right now. He is money for WWE. I hope they realize this in time before it's too late.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

I've said it from the get go. Reigns is the Samoan Cena in terms of booking.

I think that's actually extremely harsh on Cena though because he is far superior. I'd rather see Cena at the top for another 5 years at LEAST (and i say that as someone who neither likes or hates Cena) than see Reigns in that position.........Unless he improves dramatically.


----------



## Captain Mental

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Fic Rlair said:


> I've said it before, i'l say it again, Diesel 2.0.


I have to agree with you.

I thought that maybe eventually they might get him over, or he might get over on his own... but during the last week, the WWE being in florida and he couldn't even get a bigger pop that Bryan's.

They are gonna realise after the first month he is champion that if they don't keep him feuding with Bryan, ratings aren't gonna be as good as they'd hope.

I'm not a Bryan mark, but he's probably the only babyface a majority of people want to see as always been involved in the tltle picture. Reigns won't be able to remain face if he is to be champion.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



icurmum said:


> so Reigns is Cena 2.0, then what has Daniel Bryan been for the past 2 years? Didnt Bryan beat HHH and then not only compete in a triple threat match but also won it after what happened to him? after who interfered in the match?


Stop embarrassing yourself. Bryan lost clean to Wyatt last year on his Road to Wrestlemania. He lost to Bray again a few weeks ago. The ONLY match Reigns has lost clean in the last 2 years was to Big Show a few weeks ago because of the backlash against him. No backlash, no loss. Bryan has no trouble putting guys over and he has NEVER buried an up and comer who deserved to go over more. And no Reigns doesn't deserve to go over more. The guy can't breathe 12 minutes into a match much less wrestle one. If Ambrose or Rollins was in Reigns place and Bryan still had his current storyline you'd have a point but they aren't and you don't.



icurmum said:


> I dont get how people can bitch and moan about Reigns` or Cena`s move set and then point to Bryan as being great. For the past 2 years his move set has been rubbish. leg kicks, yes yes chest kicks followed by a head kick, turn buckle running drop kicks X 100 and through the middle rope dives. oh he gets swung around like a female dance partner when he faces big guys wow so does every other little guy!!


Because WWE makes them water down their move set. The same will happen to the NXT crew when they get called up. The difference is Bryan has forgotten more moves than Reigns knows. It would be one thing if Reigns had a slew of other moves he just wasn't performing at WWE's request. He doesn't. And I'll say again, the fact Reigns has been on the main roster for 3 years knowing he's the next golden child and still hasn't found the motivation to fix his cardio problems is all the proof I need that the guy is a joke.


----------



## MrDouiss

*How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*

Just an idea

At FastLane, Roman Reigns defeats Daniel Bryan to become the n°1 contender, so next night on RAW, there's a face-off between Roman and Brock in the ring, during which Brock beats up Roman so bad, Roman is announced not cleared to compete for WM 31.
So the next RAW we have a tournament to determine the new n°1 contender, which Bryan wins. Cue in the buildup for Brock vs Bryan, I won't go into detail on how to do the feud, that's for another day  Bryan beats Brock at WM 31
Roman comes back about a month or two after WM, the story here is Roman going rock bottom and having to build himself up again, floating on the midcard and feuding with the likes of Bray Wyatt and Seth Rollins on his "journey" to Wrestlemania 32, and hey, some feuds he wins, some feuds he loses. All the while Bryan's busy defending the title against Rusev, Ambrose... Maybe even have Rollins cash in on Bryan, they have a feud and Bryan wins it back in time for WM 32!
Roman Reigns wins Royal Rumble 2016 and faces off against Bryan at Wrestlemania 32, wins it and defends it against Brock at Summerslam 2016.

The effect of Roman earning his spot to the top by having a year in midcard with solid feuds would be better than rushing him in so quickly only to fall... so quickly, again just an idea!!!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*

Reigns vs. Bryan should go to a draw somehow at Fast Lane and the main event of Mania should be made into a triple threat. Reigns should then win the title by pinning Daniel Bryan, leaving Brock Lesnar looking strong.


----------



## KastellsPT

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*

Why not having a screwjob on FL to turn Reigns heel? That could work.


----------



## MrDouiss

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> Reigns vs. Bryan should go to a draw somehow at Fast Lane and the main event of Mania should be made into a triple threat. Reigns should then win the title by pinning Daniel Bryan, leaving Brock Lesnar looking strong.


I don't think Reigns is ready for the title yet, I can't identify his character, what he is and what he stands for, he needs to imrprove his "speaking style" (see what I did there  ), he still got to improve in the ring, like, a better arsenal of moves, better psychology, he needs to learn to tell a story in the ring... About one more year of hard work will do

Plus, a 1 on 1 match would be better than a triple threat match, not only we seen it last year, but 1v1 opens up the possibility of chain-wrestling, can tell a story better, and, Reigns v Bryan v Brock would have a hard time topping the Brock v Cena v Rollins one


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*

Lol no why leave one of your top stars of your biggest show of the year?

Bad for business


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*

It would just be easier if Bryan beat Roman. Roman could garner major sympathy as the face aggrieved by The Authority. If Bryan won the title, Roman could request a title shot, only to have bryan tell him no that he needs to earn it. i could see Roman start down this path but eventually turn heel on Bryan. He would become hugely hated and his new found dark side could fuel him to beat Bryan.Noe of this is going to happen, but I do think he is better as a heel/tweener than the fan favorite Reigns.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*

There's a real easy fix if WWE would take it. Have Rusev go over Cena at FastLane then have Rusev interfere and cost Reigns the match behind Bryan's back. At Wrestlemania, Bryan faces Brock and Reigns beats Rusev first and has a long US Title run. Reigns would be a face there that most would get behind and they could slow build him up for next year where everyone would accept him. Of course that won't happen. Reigns will beat Bryan and Reigns/Brock is gonna be Goldy/Brock at Mania 20 levels of bad. Best case scenario there is Brock stays and beats Reigns after a "hard fought fight". Problem is without a ring general to really carry the match I don't think Brock/Reigns has a chance at being good. Look at Brock/Taker. That match was orchestrated by Brock cause taker was out on his feet and almost everyone said it was a real time abortion.

EDIT: Plus they were working out the match ahead of time at Brock's place for a month before the show. Still horrible.


----------



## MrDouiss

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



KastellsPT said:


> Why not having a screwjob on FL to turn Reigns heel? That could work.


Sure but how do you build up Roman and get him over in 1 month in time for WM 31?


----------



## ThePhenomtaker

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*

That would damage roman's career.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*

Bad idea.

Reigns won the rumble it does not matter whether he's hand picked or not he has the right to go to Wrestlemania can people accept this? The E won't change their minds this is why I became a fan of this untalented hack because all the shit you guys give him.

If y'all went thru 11 years of Cena and endured it I'm sure you guys can endure 10 years of Roman Reigns.


----------



## MrDouiss

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



Stone Hot said:


> Lol no why leave one of your top stars of your biggest show of the year?
> 
> Bad for business


At WM 31 you have Brock Lesnar, Undertaker, Sting, HHH.... I don't think Reigns missing would hurt the buyrates at all, infact it might help Roman's career in the long term


----------



## Stone Hot

MrDouiss said:


> At WM 31 you have Brock Lesnar, Undertaker, Sting, HHH.... I don't think Reigns missing would hurt the buyrates at all, infact it might help Roman's career in the long term


It doesn't Matter. They have too much Invested in Reigns to pull him off the biggest show of the year and it's not fair to Reigns and the people who pay to see him. Like I said bad for business


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



From Death Valley said:


> Bad idea.
> 
> Reigns won the rumble it does not matter whether he's hand picked or not he has the right to go to Wrestlemania can people accept this?


fpalm Read. Learn.



From Death Valley said:


> If y'all went thru 11 years of Cena and endured it I'm sure you guys can endure 10 years of Roman Reigns.


Fuck that very much.



Stone Hot said:


> It doesn't Matter. They have too much Invested in Reigns to pull him off the biggest show of the year and *it's not fair to Reigns and the people who pay to see him*. Like I said bad for business


I'm sure all 6 of them will be ok.


----------



## KastellsPT

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



MrDouiss said:


> Sure but how do you build up Roman and get him over in 1 month in time for WM 31?


I have no idea how. If it were for me, I wouldn't have Reigns win the Rumble, but since they made that happen, it's very difficult to figure it out.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



From Death Valley said:


> If y'all went thru 11 years of Cena and endured it I'm sure you guys can endure 10 years of Roman Reigns.


Roman Reigns is nowhere near as talented as Cena, so nope.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Yeah, I'm no fan of Cena but I prefer him to Roman right now.I think Cena excels over him in every measure. Roman can improve, but I just dont belee his time is now.


----------



## GAD247

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Yeah, I'm no fan of Cena but I prefer him to Roman right now.*I think Cena excels over him in every measure*. Roman can improve, but I just dont belee his time is now.


But what about da look?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



GAD247 said:


> But what about da look?


Roman,


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



McCringleberry said:


> fpalm Read. Learn.
> 
> 
> Fuck that very much.


 is the truth you guys are too loyal to the WWE you guys would eat any type of garbage the E launch at yall ten year of Reigns is nothing.
I stopped watching for two years started watching again during the rumble season I could stop again if I like which makes different from the rest of you.

And 

This is another of those thread wanting Reigns out of the mania picture there's nothing to learn if anything you should learn how to read I just made a legit argument and I get greeted with ignorance from an ignorant poster that's great.


unkout


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



From Death Valley said:


> is the truth you guys are too loyal to the WWE you guys would eat any type of garbage the E launch at yall ten year of Reigns is nothing.
> I stopped watching for two years started watching again during the rumble season I could stop again if I like which makes different from the rest of you.


After Bryan went down I watched maybe 3 RAWs in the 7-8 months he was gone. You aren't that special buttercup.



From Death Valley said:


> This is another of those thread wanting Reigns out of the mania picture there's nothing to learn if anything you should learn how to read I just made a legit argument and I get greeted with ignorance from an ignorant poster that's great.


No you didn't. You posted trash and now you're crying like a baby. Your points (because there were actually 2 of them) were as follows

A) Reigns won the Rumble and deserves it. I already showed you how SCSA won a Rumble only to have it stripped from him and put up in a match Taker won and cashed in on. By your logic Austin deserved it then, yet that made no difference as Taker got the "prize".

B) People can and will continue to watch a Reigns led WWE just like they did with Cena for 10 years including the complainers who threaten to quit. Given how the ratings keep dropping, the ones who say people will watch no matter what are the ones who are proving to look the most foolish. Oh, look. You're one of them. You're not the only 1 who can and has quit watching.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



McCringleberry said:


> After Bryan went down I watched maybe 3 RAWs in the 7-8 months he was gone. You aren't that special buttercup.
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't. You posted trash and now you're crying like a baby. Your points (because there were actually 2 of them) were as follows
> 
> A) Reigns won the Rumble and deserves it. I already showed you how SCSA won a Rumble only to have it stripped from him and put up in a match Taker won and cashed in on. By your logic Austin deserved it then, yet that made no difference as Taker got the "prize".
> 
> B) People can and will continue to watch a Reigns led WWE just like they did with Cena for 10 years including the complainers who threaten to quit. Given how the ratings keep dropping, the ones who say people will watch no matter what are the ones who are proving to look the most foolish. Oh, look. You're one of them. You're not the only 1 who can and has quit watching.


The whole thing is he won the fucking rumble did I liked nope no matter the amount of bitching anyone do will change nothing this year. The rumble concept has always been who ever wins gets a title a shot at mania like it or not he won there's nothing you or anyone else can do is time people start accepting it I accepted it my favorite isn't winning the title this year so fucking what it ain't the end of the fucking world. It was unfair to Bryan but as I mentioned Reigns won. The Rumble pretty much is useless now because of fans like you. Grow up is a wrestling show is scripted.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



From Death Valley said:


> The whole thing is he won the fucking rumble did I liked nope no matter the amount of bitching anyone do will change nothing this year. The rumble concept has always been who ever wins gets a title a shot at mania like it or not he won there's nothing you or anyone else can do is time people start accepting it I accepted it my favorite isn't winning the title this year so fucking what it ain't the end of the fucking world. It was unfair to Bryan but as I mentioned Reigns won. The Rumble pretty much is useless now because of fans like you. Grow up is a wrestling show is scripted.


Twice in this very thread I've pointed out how a Rumble winner didn't go on to headline Wrestlemania. I even sent you a link showing how truly useless the RR is when it comes to main eventing Wrestlemania and you still post the above? Jesus Christ dude, are you mentally retarded?


----------



## JBLGOAT

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I've said this from day one, he has ZERO chance of being the next face of the WWE. He'll always get pushed, but he'll never be the top guy. He doesn't have the charisma, the mic skills, the work ethic, or the work rate, which in this day and age, with this audience, you need to at least be good enough to be carried to great matches, and he's not gonna make it to that level.


Watch most Stone Cold promos or Hulk Hogan promos without the blinders on and you won't see spectacular mic skills either. Regins mic skills are good enough.

There have been a lot of great overbooked matches that don't rely on wrestling moves.

It's all about the fans. It's not the performers who make chicken salad out of chicken shit it's the fans.

If VKM does the worst sell job of a stunner ever but the fans think it's the best thing ever then it's chicken salad.

Reigns has an acceptable look, acceptable mic skills, and acceptable work rate. Just like Stone Cold Steve Austin. If half the audience doesn't get behind him at least he isn't a fucking part timer.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



McCringleberry said:


> Twice in this very thread I've pointed out how a Rumble winner didn't go on to headline Wrestlemania. I even sent you a link showing how truly useless the RR is when it comes to main eventing Wrestlemania and you still post the above? Jesus Christ dude, are you mentally retarded?


Coming from someone who's making a whole scene over a random opinion from a random internet person I think you're also right up there. :maury


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



From Death Valley said:


> Coming from someone who's making a whole scene over a random opinion from a random internet person I think you're also right up there. :maury


So that's a yes. Got it. Sorry to have bothered you. Enjoy your pudding.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: How about leaving Roman Reigns out of Wrestlemania 31?*



McCringleberry said:


> So that's a yes. Got it. Sorry to have bothered you. Enjoy your pudding.


What I meant is I don't really care how much time you wasted trying to explain yourself. 

I know about what happened to Austin but I am working you. DB marks like yourself makes us other fans who just appreciate the fact he's on TV and not being a Zack Ryder look bad.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Awwww i was hoping the word would be potato


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

lets go Roman ROMAN SUCKS. lets go Roman ROMAN SUCKS.

:cole Whether you like him or not you cant deny that Roman Reigns is the greatest champion of our generation. A very polarizing individual but like it or not you have to respect him.





NOT AGAAIIIIIIIIN. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



JBLGOAT said:


> Watch most Stone Cold promos or Hulk Hogan promos without the blinders on and you won't see spectacular mic skills either. Regins mic skills are good enough.
> 
> There have been a lot of great overbooked matches that don't rely on wrestling moves.
> 
> It's all about the fans. It's not the performers who make chicken salad out of chicken shit it's the fans.
> 
> If VKM does the worst sell job of a stunner ever but the fans think it's the best thing ever then it's chicken salad.
> 
> Reigns has an acceptable look, acceptable mic skills, and acceptable work rate. Just like Stone Cold Steve Austin. If half the audience doesn't get behind him at least he isn't a fucking part timer.



Acceptable mic skills? Austin or Hogan werent exactly Ric Flair or Cm Punk on the mic however WAAAAAAY better then Reigns. Honestly reigns might be one of the worst talkers of all time. People used to say guys like Benoit couldnt talk. Even BEnoit is a thousand times better. I think Reigns has potential but why not let it happend organicly if its gonna happend? Go with the most over guy at the time and Reigns isnisnt that guy. Atleast im interested in what Cena does most of the time even though I dont like him that much im not interested in reigns. Ill probably skip him vs lesnar to be honest.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Acceptable mic skills? *Austin* or Hogan werent exactly Ric Flair or Cm Punk on the mic however WAAAAAAY better then Reigns. Honestly reigns might be one of the worst talkers of all time. People used to say guys like Benoit couldnt talk. Even BEnoit is a thousand times better. I think Reigns has potential but why not let it happend organicly if its gonna happend? Go with the most over guy at the time and Reigns isnisnt that guy. Atleast im interested in what Cena does most of the time even though I dont like him that much im not interested in reigns. Ill probably skip him vs lesnar to be honest.


Surprised you've put Austin in with Hogan. Austin was gold on the mic. 

Hogan was and still is a babbling idiot but I can't deny it was effective.


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Acceptable mic skills? Austin or Hogan werent exactly Ric Flair or Cm Punk on the mic however WAAAAAAY better then Reigns. Honestly reigns might be one of the worst talkers of all time. People used to say guys like Benoit couldnt talk.* Even BEnoit is a thousand times better*. I think Reigns has potential but why not let it happend organicly if its gonna happend? Go with the most over guy at the time and Reigns isnisnt that guy. Atleast im interested in what Cena does most of the time even though I dont like him that much im not interested in reigns. Ill probably skip him vs lesnar to be honest.


I've watched some promos of Benoit lately. The guy AT LEAST could talk loud enough, and could generate more charisma with "Chris Benoit Is 4 Real" than Reigns ever could with "Believe that".


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Soon Michael will be ascribing the C word to Reigns.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Soon Michael will be ascribing the C word to Reigns.


What is "controversial"?


----------



## Godway

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

This is because they think their top guys are "franchises" and "brands" like in sports. They think Cena is the New England Patriots and Reigns is the Denver Broncos. OH SOME PEOPLE LIKE THEM SOME PEOPLE DON'T!!! 

Except that shit doesn't apply to wrestling. Your top guy needs to be cheered as a face, otherwise his story arc is fucking ruined.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> :cole Whether you like him or not you cant deny that Roman Reigns is the greatest champion of our generation. A very polarizing individual but like it or not you have to respect him.


Everytime Cole or King says this I just want to murder them. No I do not and will never respect Cena or Roman Reigns.

Vince certainly injected a Cancer into WWE only problem is it came 2 years later re-imagine Vince's nWo introduction and replace nWo with John Cena or Roman Reigns and Vince hit the nail on the head with that promo.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Marrakesh said:


> Surprised you've put Austin in with Hogan. Austin was gold on the mic.
> 
> Hogan was and still is a babbling idiot but I can't deny it was effective.



I agree. It was the person I responded to that said Austin and Hogan werent exactly good. Austin is probably a top 10 micworker of all time and Hogan although not great was way better then reigns and had charisma oozing out of his ass.


----------



## The.Great.One

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Man I really hope Reigns wins at Fast Lane _(don't want to see a clean pin though)_ and then beats Brock at Wrestlemania - 2015 will be great with a few really strong looking guys to feud over the title - Hopefully Rusev goes over Cena now too


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I hope the win at Fast Lane is a decisive one. The booking should be a clean finish if there's going to be one person facing Brock.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I hope the win at Fast Lane is a decisive one. The booking should be a clean finish if there's going to be one person facing Brock.


I agree.

But I am sensing some cluster fuck of an ending.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cobalt said:


> I agree.
> 
> But I am sensing some cluster fuck of an ending.


Same here. If it has to end in a mess, I hope Brock is the one to destroy both Reigns and Bryan. Bryan/Reigns have some good chemistry. It would be a shame to end their feud so quickly and Brock has to get back involved in this. He seems like an afterthought in a way.

I hope Sheamus doesn't get involved.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Same here. If it has to end in a mess, I hope Brock is the one to destroy both Reigns and Bryan. Bryan/Reigns have some good chemistry. It would be a shame to end their feud so quickly and Brock has to get back involved in this. He seems like an afterthought in a way.
> 
> I hope Sheamus doesn't get involved.


Agreed, just make it a Triple Threat @mania and have Lesnar come ruin them both.

I swear if that annoying persturing fuck Sheamus goes anywhere near Bryan my fist is going through my TV! :lmao


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

FWIW, Austin's "opportunity" at WM was stripped because he cheated at the Rumble in 97. He was eliminated, but in kayfabe land the refs didn't see it so he went back in and won. They had the fatal four way at the In Your House event, which saw Bret win the belt. Then, Sid beat Bret at RAW, with the help of Austin's interference. The build up for that years WM was Bret vs. Austin...so Bret losing the title only made the Austin match at WM a no-brainer. There has never been a clean Rumble winner who did not appear at WM in the main event for the belt since 1993.


----------



## tbp82

DJHJR86 said:


> FWIW, Austin's "opportunity" at WM was stripped because he cheated at the Rumble in 97. He was eliminated, but in kayfabe land the refs didn't see it so he went back in and won. They had the fatal four way at the In Your House event, which saw Bret win the belt. Then, Sid beat Bret at RAW, with the help of Austin's interference. The build up for that years WM was Bret vs. Austin...so Bret losing the title only made the Austin match at WM a no-brainer. There has never been a clean Rumble winner who did not appear at WM in the main event for the belt since 1993.


While I agree the rumble winner not gettinng a one on one match at Mania for a World Title detroys the purpose if the Royal Rumble didn't Vince win the rumble and not get his title shot?


----------



## DJHJR86

tbp82 said:


> While I agree the rumble winner not gettinng a one on one match at Mania for a World Title detroys the purpose if the Royal Rumble didn't Vince win the rumble and not get his title shot?





DJHJR86 said:


> clean Rumble winner


McMahon cheated to win.


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Jingoro said:


> Polarizing. He used it to describe Reigns/Bryan's Fued. It's the first of many time I expect to hear that word when talking about Reigns. Fucking new franchise it going to be no different the Cena.


I think they'd claim it as a victory if they had half the building chanting let's go Roman/Roman sucks, like they do with Cena


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

That is one of Cole's words. No big deal here.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Please no. Not this shit.

Can't take another decade of this shit. I really really really hope WWE doesn't fuck up Reigns like they did Cena 10 years ago. I want to like Reigns but WWE keeps fucking around.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Do you like this new intense Roman Reigns?*

I mean for some reason WWE changed his character after he came back from injury, trying him to crack jokes, tell fairy tales and what not. But since Royal Rumble this year, we've seen dawn of a new Roman Reigns, and his intensity has been off the hook. He has started to display the same qualities that made him popular at the beginning(remember those Roman Reigns chants at Survivor Series 2013?) And that brawl with Bryan was absolute gold. These two almost beat the pop out of each other.

So, should Reigns continue to show this intensity, or should go back to becoming a witty act like his cousin The GOAT :rock4


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Do you like this new intense Roman Reigns?*

Yes, I do. This is the first time in his whole singles run that I can honestly say I'm interested in what he's doing.

Not his fault, its WWE's.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Do you like this new intense Roman Reigns?*

*Yes, this is the Reigns I've been waiting for since the summer, and it's been worth it. I'm glad Vince's awful writing got exposed. I'm glad that Reigns got booed. This needed to happen just like Rocky Maivia needed to get booed out of buildings to become The Rock. It seems like The Rock had flashbacks to that time and slapped the shit out of Vince to get his ass in gear. They're finally letting Reigns be himself. Now he is showing his natural badass personality and dominating matches with more of his FCW moveset. Tweener Reigns is best for business, but I'm still looking forward to a Corporate Heel run.

To answer your second question, I prefer his intense side over his sarcastic and comical side. Although he does it well, Reigns brings more hype with his intensity, and I'd like to keep it that way for now.*


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Absolutely, this is the Reigns we needed all along.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> There has never been a clean Rumble winner who did not appear at WM in the main event for the belt since 1993.


That is just not true at all.

RR 2008: Cena wins RR then puts his RR opportunity up against Orton at the Feb PPV instead where HHH won a #1 contenders Elimination Chamber. Results were a 3way with HHH involved. This match didn't even close the show. It was 3rd from last.

RR 2010: Edge wins RR and faces Jericho at Mania 26. No main event as this match takes place 4th from last.

RR 2011: ADR wins. Curtain jerks against Edge in the first match.

RR 2012: Sheamus wins. See 2011 but substitute Edge for Bryan.




tbp82 said:


> While I agree the rumble winner not gettinng a one on one match at Mania for a World Title detroys the purpose if the Royal Rumble didn't Vince win the rumble and not get his title shot?


Yes in 1999. Vince won and Austin came in 2nd after being distracted by Rock but because Vince refused to go for the title match HBK (Who was Commissioner at the time) set a match between Vince and Austin for the Mania spot. Austin won and faced Rock.



DJHJR86 said:


> McMahon cheated to win.


So what? You act like cheating doesn't take place in other matches ALL THE TIME. How is Rock interfering for Roman last month any different than the Rock interfering for Vince back in 1999 other than the face coming out on top? Neither time did Rock touch an active member in the match but Vince was forced to put up his title shot for no reason at the next PPV.

For that matter if an eliminated Kane and Big Show attacking Roman should give Roman a pass for Rock saving his ass then why should last years Mania winner Batista have gotten a Mania title match since an already eliminated Kane pulled Punk over the top rope. That shouldn't count, right? But it was going to whether Punk quit or not. And you can't use the Punk quit/was fired thing because that didn't happen until months later at his wedding. Then there is Curtis Axel to consider. RR has no integrity anymore. It is what it is.

And unless I'm remembering wrong I have a vague recollection of other guys being eliminated by guys after they were eliminated themselves. I keep thinking of Crush for some reason. Gonna have to look that up I guess.




tbp82 said:


> Absolutely, this is the Reigns we needed all along.


And it wouldn't have happened if fans hadn't complained thus making Vince abandon his kiddie version of Reigns and making Reigns turn up his intensity. For Reigns biggest fans, I believe that's called irony. Not that I think he's still in any way ready for the spot he's in. He's at the level of a Rusev type main mid card act.


----------



## diorama

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

I don't know what's wrong with it. Some hate Roman, some love him. It's polarizing, right?


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

In no way does Roman Reigns remind me of John Cena, I don't get this Cena 2.0

Imagine if everyone was calling Stone Cold, The Rock, Orton = Hogan 2.0

Just because they were the guys being pushed with catch phrases, getting pops every night


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

The thing is, Reigns actually makes Cena so bearable. 
Cena is a good wrestling and a good talker, however Roman is not. Cena was also over organically before he won the title.

Belee Dat is also more annoying than You Can't See Me, because Roman feels the need to say it every. Single. Promo.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> RR 2008: Cena wins RR then puts his RR opportunity up against Orton at the Feb PPV instead where HHH won a #1 contenders Elimination Chamber. Results were a 3way with HHH involved. This match didn't even close the show. It was 3rd from last.


Still got the title shot, no?



McCringleberry said:


> RR 2010: Edge wins RR and faces Jericho at Mania 26. No main event as this match takes place 4th from last.


Edge still fought for the title at WM.



McCringleberry said:


> RR 2011: ADR wins. Curtain jerks against Edge in the first match.


For the WHC. Back when there was the brand split, the lines became kind of blurred due to having 2 heavyweight titles.



McCringleberry said:


> RR 2012: Sheamus wins. See 2011 but substitute Edge for Bryan.


See above.



McCringleberry said:


> So what? You act like cheating doesn't take place in other matches ALL THE TIME. How is Rock interfering for Roman last month any different than the Rock interfering for Vince back in 1999 other than the face coming out on top? Neither time did Rock touch an active member in the match but Vince was forced to put up his title shot for no reason at the next PPV.


Totally different. Big Show and Kane were already eliminated, and came back in and attacked Reigns. Rock came down and cleared them out. Austin was still in the match when he distracted him for McMahon to win.

Bottom line: no RR winner, since 1993, who has won the match cleanly, has not lost their match for a world title at WrestleMania. It never happened. Rey Mysterio, perfect example. Lost his "opportunity" back in 2006 at No Way Out, but wound up being in the main event anyway.


----------



## Marv95

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> Neither time did Rock touch an active member in the match *but Vince was forced to put up his title shot for no reason at the next PPV*.


No, Vince wanted to forfeit his title shot and give it to someone else but commissioner HBK said if he did that it had to go to Austin since he was the runner up. So the match at St Valentine's Day Massacre took place with the stips being if Austin won he gets the title shot but if Vince won he decides who gets it. It made the Rumble pointless(just like this year) but at least back then it was advancing the storyline between Vince and Austin. Plus you knew they were going for Austin vs Rock at Mania but Austin winning 3 Rumbles in a row was too much.

There's no huge storyline occurring this year other than to give Reigns and Bryan something to do and to appease the segment of butthurt "smark fans" from the Rumble.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

As far as rumble winner not getting the "main event" of mania. WWE has proven that they count more than just the closing match as a "main event" So it appears Austin and Vince are only two rumble winners so far to not get their title shot.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

So if Bryan wins at Fast Lane, are these comparisons to Cena and hatred going to stop for Reigns? Me thinks not.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> Still got the title shot, no?


Not because of anything remotely due to the RR though. He got a rematch cause Orton DQ'ed himself the month before. Cena burned his shot up like a MITB winner burning up their suitcase shot if the champ DQ's themselves.



DJHJR86 said:


> Edge still fought for the title at WM.


If you are really gonna try to say the 4th match from the last is a a "main event" then this conversation is about over as you'll buy anything Vince tries to sell you.



DJHJR86 said:


> For the WHC. Back when there was the brand split, the lines became kind of blurred due to having 2 heavyweight titles.


Excuses, excuses. They fought for a 2nd rate title that wasn't considered 1/10th as valuable as the WWE title. It would be like Roman using his shot to vie for the US or IC titles today. It's not remotely as prestigious and completely devalues the rumble win which is what I was arguing in the first place. The Royal Rumble stip was stripped down to nothing ages ago. What's happening this year has done nothing to raise or lower its value.



DJHJR86 said:


> Totally different. Big Show and Kane were already eliminated, and came back in and attacked Reigns. Rock came down and cleared them out. Austin was still in the match when he distracted him for McMahon to win.


So, by that logic Punk was never eliminated from last years RR and Curtis Axel was never eliminated from this years. And the sanctity of the Rumble that so many are worried about has flown out the window, yes?



Marv95 said:


> No, Vince wanted to forfeit his title shot and give it to someone else but commissioner HBK said if he did that it had to go to Austin since he was the runner up. So the match at St Valentine's Day Massacre took place with the stips being if Austin won he gets the title shot but if Vince won he decides who gets it. It made the Rumble pointless(just like this year) but at least back then it was advancing the storyline between Vince and Austin. Plus you knew they were going for Austin vs Rock at Mania but Austin winning 3 Rumbles in a row was too much.


Yeah, that was a bad choice of words on my part. It wasn't for nothing but it was still Vince's win and he should be able to do what he wanted with his shot. Right? If Seth wanted to give his briefcase to Kane would they suddenly have to re-have the MITB match because of that? No.



tbp82 said:


> As far as rumble winner not getting the "main event" of mania. WWE has proven that they count more than just the closing match as a "main event" So it appears Austin and Vince are only two rumble winners so far to not get their title shot.


And like I said, anyone who buys the opening match as a main event 2 years in a row is nothing more than WWE's bitch at that point.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



McCringleberry said:


> Welcome to the party. Most of us figured this out and have been fearing it for the last 6 months or more. Just wait until year 3, year 6, year 10+ of "Believe Dat" while squashing the likes of Ambrose, Rollins, Sami Zayn, Owens, Itami....the list goes on. Samoan Cena is gonna be WWE's next cancer.


It amazes me their are people out their that don't realize this, but their are, a lot of them infact


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

McCringleberry its not about buying it its about how WWE presented it. Shemus winning the rumble and opening in the World Title match against Bryan does not mean he didnt get his title shot/main event at Mania. Hypothetically if this Mania closed with Sting vs. Triple H.....Bryan vs. Shemus is match before that and Reigns vs. Lesnar was say top of the first hour would that mean Reigns didnt get his title match/main event.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: Do you like this new intense Roman Reigns?*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Yes, this is the Reigns I've been waiting for since the summer, and it's been worth it. I'm glad Vince's awful writing got exposed. I'm glad that Reigns got booed. This needed to happen just like Rocky Maivia needed to get booed out of buildings to become The Rock. It seems like The Rock had flashbacks to that time and slapped the shit out of Vince to get his ass in gear. They're finally letting Reigns be himself. Now he is showing his natural badass personality and dominating matches with more of his FCW moveset. Tweener Reigns is best for business, but I'm still looking forward to a Corporate Heel run.
> 
> To answer your second question, I prefer his intense side over his sarcastic and comical side. Although he does it well, Reigns brings more hype with his intensity, and I'd like to keep it that way for now.*


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns being more intense is better. I really believe The Rock put his foot down and told the WWE to ease off with the nursery rhymes. I think he needs to get this character down first before bringing in other elements.

Once Rollins turns face, I want Reigns as the Corporate champ who is Stephanie's new pride and joy.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

Back at SummerSlam Roman had a chance to silence some of his detractors by putting on a great match and he completely shit the bed.

Whether it was the booker's fault or Orton's, it was ultimately Reigns' for letting himself be marginalized and reduced to getting his ass beat until his 5 moves of doom. Then he completely sleep walked through the Rumble and had a performance about half as good as last year's but every since the cancelled Raw Roman has been on fire.

So, in his 3rd opportunity under the bright lights is Roman going to show the potential that we know he has? Will Bryan have to carry Reigns or will there be an even exchange? Were you as disappointed in his past big moments as I was and will you be disappointed in him if this match is less than stellar? If he doesn't have a great match should Bryan be added to the Mania match for safety? Will there be some extra passengers on that Reigns train as it pulls into Mania?


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

If he were fighting Rollins, I'd say he'd pull off a good match. His last match with Bryan wasn't good at all but that was almost two years ago. Don't know if the little progress he's made as a singles competitor will be enough.


----------



## FlemmingLemming

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

Daniel Bryan can have a great match with a cereal box, so I'm not worried about that. I'm worried about after he beats Bryan and spends 20 minutes being booed and suplexed at Wrestlemania. It could be the worst 'Mania main event ever.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

It's with DB so should be good and honestly I'm trusting Reigns to really go for it and give it his all. He better not pull a lazy panzy ass showing and make us all think he's just there for a fucking paycheck.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

*Reigns has proven himself for the past 3 weeks. The Rumble backlash has given him the booking he should have been getting this whole time. Tweener Reigns is allowed to dominate more matches, and if the brawl is any indicator, I expect this to be a back and forth contest. Bryan will do his best to make Reigns look good and Reigns will show what we know he's been capable of from the start. Believe That :reigns2*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

If anyone can get a decent match out of him, it's Bryan. If he were in there with anyone else, I'd expect another stinker.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

I found his showing at last year's Rumble to be far more effective. He did sleep walk through this year's. Outside of eliminating Kane and Big Show, he did nothing. I put more of the blame on booking. The WWE didn't do anyone on the roster favors in the RR.

He's becoming more comfortable on the mic. He's not setting the world on fire but the content is much improved and his nerves are becoming less noticeable. He seems to be finding his comfort zone, but there's still a lot of ground for him to cover. 

I do agree that there has been a turnaround in all aspects of the character and presentation since the snowstorm canceled RAW. He's more comfortable in the badass role rather than as a comical one at this point. He needs to be serious to be taken seriously. The WWE had their backs up against a wall and Reigns held his own and has been. He deserves credit rather than the cheap insistence that he is carried to his next breath. 

As for detractors, there are those who will never like him and dismiss those that do as only being horny women or gay men with a hard on. Reigns could improve on his craft even more than he has and they'd still claim that he took three steps instead of four to the ring. Their opinions don't concern me but there are more who are objective and don't mind giving credit where it's due.

I feel that Daniel Bryan has been the Mick Foley Reigns has needed this entire time. Bryan is the teacher that Big Show and Kane just aren't capable of. I don't state that to disrespect either, but Bryan's a mat technician who is far superior in the ring and still in his prime. Reigns can only learn from him.


----------



## Krul

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

I have a feeling Bryan will put the guy over like a star.. he's not a spiteful guy and understands the wrestling business unlike a lot of the fans. 
The match on Sunday will be excellent and will change a few minds about Reigns, though Bryan will have a lot to do with that.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Reigns has proven himself for the past 3 weeks. The Rumble backlash has given him the booking he should have been getting this whole time. Tweener Reigns is allowed to dominate more matches, and if the brawl is any indicator, I expect this to be a back and forth contest. Bryan will do his best to make Reigns look good and Reigns will show what we know he's been capable of from the start. Believe That :reigns2*


I truly admire your optimism, but ultimately the whole Reigns experiment will crash and burn.

Why? well History has not really shown us any different, the success of Rock, Austin, Cena and now Bryan is/was completely organic, no real "PUSH" required, it's always been the fans that pushed those guys to the top and got behind them.

Then we look at the "experiments" as I like to call them...Batista, Randy Orton and Sheamus, now of course out of the 3 Batista was most likely the most successful/biggest draw with Randy second and Sheamus a very distant third but they thought with Batista they had their next Goldberg and it never really worked out like that, Randy again whilst he became a top guy was never able to come anywhere near to the Austin, Rock and Cena which is what Vince/HHH envisaged all the way back in 2004.

The point being, the "experiments" are always doomed to failure from the get go, you can't just keep forcing Reigns on to people in the hope they will eventually accept it, it doesn't work like that, if they REALLY wanted to elevate him properly they could have given him a "kayfabe" injury, had him spend a good solid 6 months with William Regal, bring in a couple more trainers to work on his striking, flexibility and grappling and most importantly his cardio, and then they could have had him come back and and had his push as a slow burn, but this quick/fast method I am afraid just doomed to failure.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*

Everybody saying "of course Bryan is going to carry Reigns to a good match it's Bryan", last I heard Roman was so bad that Bryan and Punk couldn't carry him. Wasn't that what you guys had been saying since his match with Bryan 2 years ago? When did that change?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Everybody saying "of course Bryan is going to carry Reigns to a good match it's Bryan", last I heard Roman was so bad that Bryan and Punk couldn't carry him. Wasn't that what you guys had been saying since his match with Bryan 2 years ago? When did that change?


*Didn't you know? Harper somehow carried Reigns on Smackdown without doing jack shit. It's the super indy powers man. Let the roles have been reversed and we would have been told that Reigns is lazy and gassed.*


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Didn't you know? Harper somehow carried Reigns on Smackdown without doing jack shit. It's the super indy powers man. Let the roles have been reversed and we would have been told that Reigns is lazy and gassed.*


Reigns could outsell Cena in merchandise and folks would swear that McMahon has a warehouse full of those tacky ass shirts. Love Reigns, but his gear is ugly. Still, it's selling from all reports. I honestly believe some resent the fact that Reigns can and is getting better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



Empress said:


> Reigns could outsell Cena in merchandise and folks would swear that McMahon has a warehouse full of those tacky ass shirts. Love Reigns, but his gear is ugly. Still, it's selling from all reports. I honestly believe some resent the fact that Reigns can and is getting better.


*
They can't stand it, because the better he gets, the more relevant he becomes, and the more their favorite gets overshadowed.
*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



Arcturus said:


> I truly admire your optimism, but ultimately the whole Reigns experiment will crash and burn.
> 
> Why? well History has not really shown us any different, the success of Rock, Austin, Cena and now Bryan is/was completely organic, no real "PUSH" required, it's always been the fans that pushed those guys to the top and got behind them.
> 
> Then we look at the "experiments" as I like to call them...Batista, Randy Orton and Sheamus, now of course out of the 3 Batista was most likely the most successful/biggest draw with Randy second and Sheamus a very distant third but they thought with Batista they had their next Goldberg and it never really worked out like that, Randy again whilst he became a top guy was never able to come anywhere near to the Austin, Rock and Cena which is what Vince/HHH envisaged all the way back in 2004.
> 
> The point being, the "experiments" are always doomed to failure from the get go, you can't just keep forcing Reigns on to people in the hope they will eventually accept it, it doesn't work like that, if they REALLY wanted to elevate him properly they could have given him a "kayfabe" injury, had him spend a good solid 6 months with William Regal, bring in a couple more trainers to work on his striking, flexibility and grappling and most importantly his cardio, and then they could have had him come back and and had his push as a slow burn, but this quick/fast method I am afraid just doomed to failure.


How are Austin and Rock always on the "organic push" list as if Stunning Steve, Ringmaster and Rocky Maivia didn't all fail? Go back and watch King of the Ring 96 and see how over Austin was during the event that it was predetermined he would win and launch him to superstardom. Rocky Maivia was the very definition of an inorganic push, "the Blue chipper" really? "Die, Rocky, Die" doesn't ring any bells? That was fan backlash to Rocky's so called organic push.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If his performance from SmackDown told us anything is that Reigns is ready to have an awesome match with Bryan


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How are Austin and Rock always on the "organic push" list as if Stunning Steve, Ringmaster and Rocky Maivia didn't all fail? Go back and watch King of the Ring 96 and see how over Austin was during the event that it was predetermined he would win and launch him to superstardom. Rocky Maivia was the very definition of an inorganic push, "the Blue chipper" really? "Die, Rocky, Die" doesn't ring any bells? That was fan backlash to Rocky's so called organic push.


:clap

I still remember the rise of Austin and Rock like it was yesterday. I was a tween but the memories of that time are crisp. The crowd hated Rocky. Pure hatred. He was so thoroughly pushed down everyone's throat. There was nothing subtle about it. But Vince/Rock/WWE used the backlash to their advantage and the legend was born. 

Similarly, Austin was going nowhere as the Ringmaster. He won the King of the Ring but the crowd wasn't at a fever pitch for him. Not until the birth of 3:16 and he was allowed to be himself did the tide turn.






Reigns should be allowed the chance to see if he can overcome the backlash before writing him off as a failure. Rock and Austin proved that a failure is often the stepping stone you need.


----------



## NearFall

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How are Austin and Rock always on the "organic push" list as if Stunning Steve, Ringmaster and Rocky Maivia didn't all fail? Go back and watch King of the Ring 96 and see how over Austin was during the event that it was predetermined he would win and launch him to superstardom. Rocky Maivia was the very definition of an inorganic push, "the Blue chipper" really? "Die, Rocky, Die" doesn't ring any bells? That was fan backlash to Rocky's so called organic push.


Actually, Austin winning KOTR 96 was as as you originally planned for HHH, the rest was all up to him.

Rocky Maivia in his first 2 years, although considerably pushed, was NOT being pushed to anywhere near the level that Reigns has been in his first 2 years.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



ShowStopper said:


> If anyone can get a decent match out of him, it's Bryan. If he were in there with anyone else, I'd expect another stinker.





Krul said:


> I have a feeling Bryan will put the guy over like a star.. he's not a spiteful guy and understands the wrestling business unlike a lot of the fans.
> The match on Sunday will be excellent and will change a few minds about Reigns, though Bryan will have a lot to do with that.


Agreed though not about Reigns. So what if he can be carried to a great match? He's about to be put in a situation where he has to be the one doing some if not most of the carrying and he can't do that yet. . I 'm expecting a hell of a match BUT where does Reigns go from there. Even if he manages to have a somewhat ok match with Lesnar (Remember Lesnar called the show with Taker cause Taker was out of it a few seconds into the match and it was a HORRIBLE MATCH) then what? Reigns can't wrestle Bryan forever and everyone else he's been up against he's looked like crap. He shockingly even had a subpar match with Rollins a month ago on Raw. *Who does Reigns feud with next after Lesnar who can carry him?* Seth has been done before as has Wyatt to an extent and every other worker is a face (Ziggler and Ambrose) or tag teaming it (Cesaro).




Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Everybody saying "of course Bryan is going to carry Reigns to a good match it's Bryan", last I heard Roman was so bad that Bryan and Punk couldn't carry him. Wasn't that what you guys had been saying since his match with Bryan 2 years ago? When did that change?


That's true but you got to think even Reigns has gotten more motivated and better since then. Not good enough to main event (especially at Mania) but better than he was then. We'll find out soon enough.




Empress said:


> Reigns could outsell Cena in merchandise and folks would swear that McMahon has a warehouse full of those tacky ass shirts. Love Reigns, but his gear is ugly. *Still, it's selling from all reports.* I honestly believe some resent the fact that Reigns can and is getting better.


What reports? Last report I saw was last October where he and Dean were top sellers but selling way below where Cena and Bryan pre-injury were selling.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@McCringleberry

Yes, the reports from October and I also read one where Reigns was popular at the live shows. I believe it came from Meltzer. 

I'm not sure of the exact figures of what Reigns is selling but he's been holding his own in merchandise. I think we should be getting new numbers soon.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> @McCringleberry
> 
> Yes, the reports from October and I also read one where Reigns was popular at the live shows. I believe it came from Meltzer.
> 
> I'm not sure of the exact figures of what Reigns is selling but he's been holding his own in merchandise. I think we should be getting new numbers soon.


Also, this shirt was sold out before. I was able to buy one of my own before it was.
http://www.hottopic.com/hottopic/PopCulture/WhatsNew/TeesTanks/WWE+Roman+Reigns+T-Shirt-10215713.jsp

It looks like it's selling out again, because all sizes aren't available for purchase.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

11 Things We Learned From WWE’s Roman Reigns

http://www.buzzfeed.com/nicholaswray/raw-is-roman?utm_term=4ldqpia#.lhD0J7gPGA


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*Re: Roman Empire: Will Roman Show and Prove at Fastlane?*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> They can't stand it, because the better he gets, the more relevant he becomes, and the more their favorite gets overshadowed.
> *


Reigns' most ardent haters should be celebrating his improvement. Vince isn't going to cease and desist with his push unless someone younger, bigger, and better looking comes along. Resign themselves to his being the ace of WWE for the next decade and just hope he takes enough pride in his work to be the best version of himself in every facet despite not having to.


----------



## Disco Spider

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

The thing is , polarizing really does some up Cena , some love him , some hate him.

I dont think polarizing is the right word for Reigns , few love him , most hate him.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

If Reigns keeps getting disfavored by the crowd, he won't keep his push and become "the next Cena", more like another "Lex Luger" type of guy; a guy they put a lot of chips on but didn't keep the top spot.


----------



## Terminator GR

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Monterossa said:


> I hate Cena since his babyface rapper days. didn't like his pandering promos aka Rock wannabe. back then I was thinking why the fuck this guy need a mic time before his every match? as if his jokes are super funny or entertaining.


Yeah babyface rapper was the beginning of his shitness. Remember Cena in 2003 though, when he was a heel thug? Amazing promos and attitude.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



StupidSexyFlanders said:


> The thing is, Reigns actually makes Cena so bearable.
> Cena is a good wrestling and a good talker, however Roman is not. Cena was also over organically before he won the title.
> 
> Belee Dat is also more annoying than You Can't See Me, because Roman feels the need to say it every. Single. Promo.


I would say Cena make Reigns bearable

-Reigns at least can sell and perform moves well, John Cena can't, even tough he has MUCH more experience than him.
-Reigns got over organically as well, he was the most over member of the Shield for a while, with just 27.

-Reigns character is taking a more serious direction, he failed as the new Vinces project of a childish and corny superhero,and now he's showing a much more mature and badass side on the show. John Cena has been playing the same boring and corny character for a decade and it's not likely to change.

Cena may be a good mic worker (sometimes), but if you count this facts along with Reigns being much more younger and inexperienced, his future version is a much more promising talent than what John Cena is right now (who i don't consider talented at all).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Three appropriate P names for Roman are* PRIVILEGED,PRETTY, and PROTECTED.*


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

Pretty makes him Vince's man.


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



Jingoro said:


> Polarizing. He used it to describe Reigns/Bryan's Fued. It's the first of many time I expect to hear that word when talking about Reigns. Fucking new franchise it going to be no different the Cena.


It will be different. The promos will be worse, and the matches will be nowhere near as good. On the bright side they'll be more hair. Lots and lots of glorious well conditioned hair.


----------



## sexton_hardcastle

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*

I don't understand how he's polarizing. The fans aren't booing him. The fans are actively cheering for someone else and still WWE interprets that as Roman getting a reaction.

I guess Roman is the inevitable future. BELEE DAT!!


----------



## The B Team

*Bryan vs Reigns prediction*

I think Lesnar will come out and destroy them both at the end. Thus there is no winner and it will be a 3 way match at wrestlemania. Yours?


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Bryan vs Reigns prediction*

No winner, Lesnar comes out. the Cena/Rusev match ate up so much time.


----------



## dylster88

*[SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*

So let me get this straight: Daniel Bryan, the same person that one year ago, with a broken arm, beat Triple HHH, Batista, and Randy Orton at Wrestlemania 30, loses to Roman Reigns in under 20 minutes? 

How can Roman Reigns kick out of Daniel Bryan's running knee, the same knee that led to Bryan win the WWE Championship against JOHN CENA at Summerslam 2013, to defeat Mr. Burial HHH at Wrestlemania 30? 

How is it possible that in less than twenty minutes, Bryan goes from heroic entrant at the 2015 Royal Rumble, to just another eliminated contestant. 

How is it possible that, despite Bryan winning the WWE WHC at Wrestlemania 30 with a YES Lock, Reigns easily breaks out of the hold? 

How does this all make sense? How can the WWE let Reigns act like a God at the expense of Daniel Bryan. How can the WWE even not wait until Wrestlemania 32 for this titanic matchup? 

Like the Roman Empire of old, a heavily hyped nation will crumble under their own weight.


----------



## BREEaments03

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*

If it was in over 20 minutes it would've been better?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

Good luck Roman :toast

I still don't think he can pull off a WrestleMania main event against Brock but we'll see.

Didn't really convince me tonight that he's ready for that great opportunity.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*

What the hell did you expect to happen? We knew Roman was going over here.. He's the next big star in WWE.


----------



## CareerKiller

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

Vince's plan 13 years ago was to make Brock the face of the company.

Come Wrestlemania, what seemed like a failure a decade ago will become a success. Brock will get one of the biggest crowd pops we've ever seen.

Poor Bryan, having to carry Reigns like that and have his finisher buried. Reigns is atrocious. Should be nowhere near the title picture. Shouldn't even be on the main roster. That's how bad he is.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*

Well done Vince. At the Rumble you managed to turn the smarks against Reigns. Then for some reason you thought having him then beat Bryan clean would somehow save the situation.

Oh wait. You didnt. You just wanted to rub our noses in it.

Well done Vince. You've just turned me - a Reigns fan - against him.

Kick out the running knee wwhich nobody has ever done. Survive TWO yes locks. Then one spear and its over.

Fucking incompetent cunt.


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

All aboard the Reigns train baby! OOOOO AHHHHHHH!
:reigns2


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

I guess i'll focus in other wrestling promotions from now on.


----------



## TheRockfan7

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*

For the first time in 8 years, I will be skipping WrestleMania. Besides maybe Bryan/Ziggler, not one match I want to see in the slightest.


----------



## BrettSK

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*

All I know is that I'll be in the crowd cheering on Lesnar.

If Brock doesn't go over, I just hope Rollins cashes in.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*

That match deserved a much better ending, one spear with a pin was just terrible. I was expecting like some really big finish. The ending was just not fitting to how that match was going.


----------



## thingstoponder

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

I ain't even mad because it was a good match and they both looked good. I thought Reigns was done for sure after the knee, they worked me and it was entertaining.

The only reason I hated the Rumble was how bad it was booked, not that Roman won.


----------



## Tony

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

I didn't watch the show, but congrats to Roman I guess.

I'm a huge fan of Bryan and I like Reigns but all in all, I'm apathetic to this outcome.

I hope Reigns performs well with Brock at Wrestlemania because if he doesn't, he'll never hear the end of it from the crowd.

But :ti at this company at the way WWE is trying to make Reigns the next top face of the company. Have a significant amount of the crowd grow tire of him before he wins his first major singles title, ruining his big moment and ruining a top face not named John Cena. Such a masterful fucking job :ti


----------



## Awesome 1

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

Reigns is god awful. Book the WM main event as another Brock Lesnar destruction. Its the only believable scenario.


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*

Haters gonna hate.
All aboard the Reigns train baby!
WE GOIN TO MANIA!
:reigns2


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

Gassed in 1..


----------



## HelloLadies1482

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*

I hope Bork signs a deal with WWE and retains. I want to see him demolish Reigns.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

Poor guy will get so gassed, he'll pass out after 5 minutes in that match. Good luck Reigns. That was a pretty good match though


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*

What a fake ass fan you are then. Let the crying from all the pussies begin.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*

I bet The Miz went CRAZY backstage when Roman won.

After all, now he knows that his match vs. Cena won't be remembered as the worst WM main event of all-time.

:reigns2


----------



## redban

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*

How did Brock Lesnar end the streak? How did Brock Lesnar squash John Cena? How did Brock Lesnar win the triple threat on a broken rib?

With Roman Reigns beating Daniel Bryan dominantly, the idea is to make him seem as a viable threat. If he doesn't get wins like tonight, then people will criticize him as a weak adversary to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*



Triple-B said:


> Haters gonna hate.
> All aboard the Reigns train baby!
> WE GOIN TO MANIA!
> :reigns2


I'm sure all of RR's female whore fans are happy.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hell Yeah!!!!! But Roman the ball is in your court now. its put up or shut up time for you


----------



## Hennessey

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

great fucking match between the two. Roman impressed me a lot with his style. Pulled out new moves and was stiff as shit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

ROMAN REIGNS :mark:

I'm just glad Reigns didnt get screwed outta his match. Idc who walks out as champ at WM. I'd mark if Rollins cashes in on Reigns and wins


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*



NastyYaffa said:


> I bet The Miz went CRAZY backstage when Roman won.
> 
> After all, now he knows that his match vs. Cena won't be remembered as the worst WM main event of all-time.
> 
> :reigns2


Na cena vs miz will hold the title for years to come. Lets give the match a chance before we jump to conclusions


----------



## HOJO

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Before the match: Didn't give a shit who won

After the match: Still don't care

I got a fantastic main event, WWE adjusted their balls and stuck to their original idea, and now I'm even more sold on Reigns for Wrestlemania.

The geek reactions are really good though. Too bad the match was so good, that it silenced most of it.


----------



## oleanderson89

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Hennessey said:


> great fucking match between the two. Roman impressed me a lot with his style. Pulled out *new moves* and was stiff as shit.


Superman punch in mid air....hahahaha:jbl
Ground and pound...hahahha:jbl
Football tackle.....hahhahaha:jbl

gasses out in 15 seconds....da powerhouse.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Na cena vs miz will hold the title for years to come. Lets give the match a chance before we jump to conclusions


You will see

:reigns2


----------



## Cyon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:reigns2

This gif is too useful :lol


----------



## Marv95

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Right guy won. Glad WWE still has some balls to not cater in to the geeks.

Wrestlemania's coming. Let's find out what this guy's made of. Sink or swim, Roman.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*



redban said:


> How did Brock Lesnar end the streak? How did Brock Lesnar squash John Cena? How did Brock Lesnar win the triple threat on a broken rib?
> 
> With Roman Reigns beating Daniel Bryan dominantly, the idea is to make him seem as a viable threat. If he doesn't get wins like tonight, then people will criticize him as a weak adversary to Brock Lesnar.


This isn't the 80's. Wins and losses don't matter as much as performance in the ring. Reigns can squash every wrestler on the roster in the weeks leading up to Mania but if he can't deliver a Main event caliber match with Brock then he isn't going to win fans over.


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Good match. Reigns will either suceed or fail.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: It's still Reigns vs. Lesnar at Wrestlemania*



NastyYaffa said:


> we will see
> 
> :reigns2


fixed. we will see. I want to see it happen before I make any conclusions. Im giving it a chance


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I am happy wwe is sticking to their guns this year tho. Rolling the dice big time


----------



## Unorthodox

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*



The_Great_One21 said:


> Well done Vince. At the Rumble you managed to turn the smarks against Reigns. Then for some reason you thought having him then beat Bryan clean would somehow save the situation.
> 
> Oh wait. You didnt. You just wanted to rub our noses in it.
> 
> Well done Vince. You've just turned me - a Reigns fan - against him.
> 
> Kick out the running knee wwhich nobody has ever done. Survive TWO yes locks. Then one spear and its over.
> 
> Fucking incompetent cunt.


Get a life you Mong


----------



## rocknblues81

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Aaron S. said:


> Before the match: Didn't give a shit who won
> 
> After the match: Still don't care
> 
> I got a fantastic main event, WWE adjusted their balls and stuck to their original idea, and now I'm even more sold on Reigns for Wrestlemania.
> 
> The geek reactions are really good though. Too bad the match was so good, that it silenced most of it.


It wasn't a good match. Standards have clearly dropped.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I wonder if any posters will retire from the boards cause bryan isn't in main event.


----------



## Zigglar

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

im not really a reigns hater, but im also not thrilled with bryans poor treatment since returning... after he dominated reigns for 99% of the match, anyone with the "believable" argument against bryan is a damn liar 

pretty sure this match was meant to make people hate reigns, gassed after 2 minutes, only when reigns hits with a right hand or did some slam we had to hear "theres that power of roman"....

bryan carries his ass for 15 minutes for a lame spear finish... nothing we haven't seen a million times before from another dude...

if brock doesn't hand reigns ass to him in a 5 minutes main event... something is badly wrong somewhere...


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That was a damn good match between Bryan and Reigns. The Wild Samoan and the American Dragon peaked through during their bout. I'm disappointed that Reigns/Bryan seems to be over for now, but the WWE made the right call. The WWE chose Reigns, faults and all. They need to stand behind their decision. Roman will either sink or swim.


----------



## SovereignVA

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Triple threat was clearly the best option out of all the scenarios.

Wrestlemania as a whole looks terrible this year, partly because like 4 of the matches happened tonight.


----------



## rocknblues81

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm hoping it fails and WWE goes out of business sooner or later.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:drake1

Reigns barely beat Bryan...

I knew Reigns was gonna win,but I though Reigns would look better doing it...

I'm not complaining though :lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*



dylster88 said:


> So let me get this straight: Daniel Bryan, the same person that one year ago, with a broken arm, beat Triple HHH, Batista, and Randy Orton at Wrestlemania 30, loses to Roman Reigns in under 20 minutes?
> 
> How can Roman Reigns kick out of Daniel Bryan's running knee, the same knee that led to Bryan win the WWE Championship against JOHN CENA at Summerslam 2013, to defeat Mr. Burial HHH at Wrestlemania 30?
> 
> How is it possible that in less than twenty minutes, Bryan goes from heroic entrant at the 2015 Royal Rumble, to just another eliminated contestant.
> 
> How is it possible that, despite Bryan winning the WWE WHC at Wrestlemania 30 with a YES Lock, Reigns easily breaks out of the hold?
> 
> How does this all make sense? How can the WWE let Reigns act like a God at the expense of Daniel Bryan. How can the WWE even not wait until Wrestlemania 32 for this titanic matchup?
> 
> Like the Roman Empire of old, a heavily hyped nation will crumble under their own weight.


lol Doesn't matter. They need him to look strong going into Mania against Lesnar. Silly but they're about to put him over the man who ended Takers streak, squashed John Cena, took multiple AA's, a curb stomp, and won a title match with broken ribs. Roman kicking out of the knee would've been a lot more believable if they hadn't rushed him to main event and built him up as Brocks equal over time, but as it stands, they want him now. Fans will either buy in, or they won't.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*



#Mark said:


> This isn't the 80's. Wins and losses don't matter as much as performance in the ring. Reigns can squash every wrestler on the roster in the weeks leading up to Mania but if he can't deliver a Main event caliber match with Brock then he isn't going to win fans over.


The problem is WWE doesn't care about those fans and never will. In their eyes it's guys like Cena who are over so as long as that kid buys however they market Reigns he's going to squash everyone and people are just going to be left whining about it


----------



## Tony

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SovereignVA said:


> Triple threat was clearly the best option out of all the scenarios.
> 
> Wrestlemania as a whole looks terrible this year, partly because like 4 of the matches happened tonight.


As much as I love Daniel Bryan, another triple threat in the main event of Wrestlemania just to shoe-horn Bryan so the crowd wouldn't shit on the match would be a bit redundant. At least when they did it last year, it made sense with the angle of The Authority keeping Bryan down and Bryan aiming to defeat The Authority. It felt more organic and it made Daniel Bryan winning the title that much more special. If they did it again this year, it would be boring imo.

They should've either keep Lesnar/Reigns (which they did tonight, at least for now because lolWWE) or have Bryan win the Rumble in the first place and have Bryan/Lesnar. Personally, I would've preferred the latter since it had a better story to it (Bryan trying to win the title he never lost fair and square and David vs. Goliath) and the match would be more entertaining to me but Lesnar/Reigns is fine. I hope Reigns has the performance of a lifetime because if he doesn't, it may bite him and the WWE in the ass in the long run.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*



#Mark said:


> This isn't the 80's. Wins and losses don't matter as much as performance in the ring. Reigns can squash every wrestler on the roster in the weeks leading up to Mania but if he can't deliver a Main event caliber match with Brock then he isn't going to win fans over.


Except one problem: the "in-ring performance" hasn't brought in a ton of new fans to the company now has it. At some point wins and losses are going to matter especially to the casuals who the WWE markets itself towards.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*



dylster88 said:


> So let me get this straight: Daniel Bryan, the same person that one year ago, with a broken arm, beat Triple HHH, Batista, and Randy Orton at Wrestlemania 30, loses to Roman Reigns in under 20 minutes?
> 
> How can Roman Reigns kick out of Daniel Bryan's running knee, the same knee that led to Bryan win the WWE Championship against JOHN CENA at Summerslam 2013, to defeat Mr. Burial HHH at Wrestlemania 30?
> 
> How is it possible that in less than twenty minutes, Bryan goes from heroic entrant at the 2015 Royal Rumble, to just another eliminated contestant.
> 
> How is it possible that, despite Bryan winning the WWE WHC at Wrestlemania 30 with a YES Lock, Reigns easily breaks out of the hold?
> 
> How does this all make sense? How can the WWE let Reigns act like a God at the expense of Daniel Bryan. How can the WWE even not wait until Wrestlemania 32 for this titanic matchup?
> 
> Like the Roman Empire of old, a heavily hyped nation will crumble under their own weight.


Because Reigns is the Samoan Cena 2.0 and the WWE only knows how to rehash the same old shit? 

Easy answer, complicated problem.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Tonight's biggest loser*

The biggest loser tonight was Roman. Roman's victory today has really screwed him long term, he is going to get shitted on so bad by the Mania crowd and there is no way Brock can carry him like Bryan just did


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Tonight's biggest loser*

I won't be so sure. Time will tell.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Well the WWE didn't do Reigns any favors with his detractors with that very Superman Cenaesque ending


----------



## SovereignVA

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



StraightEdgeJesus said:


> As much as I love Daniel Bryan, another triple threat in the main event of Wrestlemania just to shoe-horn Bryan so the crowd wouldn't shit on the match would be a bit redundant. At least when they did it last year, it made sense with the angle of The Authority keeping Bryan down and Bryan aiming to defeat The Authority. It felt more organic and it made Daniel Bryan winning the title that much more special. If they did it again this year, it would be boring imo.
> 
> They should've either keep Lesnar/Reigns (which they did tonight, at least for now because lolWWE) or have Bryan win the Rumble in the first place and have Bryan/Lesnar. Personally, I would've preferred the latter since it had a better story to it (Bryan trying to win the title he never lost fair and square and David vs. Goliath) and the match would be more entertaining to me but Lesnar/Reigns is fine. I hope Reigns has the performance of a lifetime because if he doesn't, it may bite him and the WWE in the ass in the long run.


I see where you're coming from.

Personally, I wasn't that interested in either of them wrestling Lesnar. It's just their feud surpassed my expectations and I'd love for them to continue it until wrestlemania.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If Reigns had squashed Bryan hater willl hate.

Reigns beats Bryan in a competitive match haters are hating.


I guess haters gonna hate.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Congrats Roman!

I for one thought it was an entertaining match.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Tonight's biggest loser*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> The biggest loser tonight was Roman. Roman's victory today has really screwed him long term, he is going to get shitted on so bad by the Mania crowd and there is no way Brock can carry him like Bryan just did


He just won the Royal Rumble, beat Daniel Bryan in a great match, and is main eventing Wrestlemania. I really doubt he is much of a loser tonight. Reigns and Lesnar can have a good match if they just decide to make it a big badass brawl. Hell, it worked for 100% of Austins matches.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Bryan should have took 2 spears to balance the ending out since Reigns kicked out of Bryans finisher


----------



## tbp82

Zayniac said:


> Congrats Roman!
> 
> I for one thought it was an entertaining match.


It was a great match if they ran everything the same except Bryan had landed the knee instead of eating a spear the haters would be on here stating how it was Reigns best match and how Bryan/Lesnar is gonna be this great Mania match and Reigns needs a match with a Shemus to benefit him. Yet it would've been the same match.


----------



## tbp82

Stone Hot said:


> Bryan should have took 2 spears to balance the ending out since Reigns kicked out of Bryans finisher


I bet WWE considers Bryan kicking out of the superman punch as the evening out.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*



Marv95 said:


> Except one problem: the "in-ring performance" hasn't brought in a ton of new fans to the company now has it. At some point wins and losses are going to matter especially to the casuals who the WWE markets itself towards.


Wins and losses don't really matter to the casual fan either but I do agree that they should matter. But that's besides the point.. My point is, fans know that Reigns is the chosen one. Simply having him win matches in a dominant fashion isn't going to make people root for him. They need to have him pay his dues like every top face before him. To a lot of fans he's a just another guy getting a major push without really proving his worth. What really separates him from the likes of ADR and Sheamus?


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I expected a lot more from this match as the buildup was fun. In the end though I thought it was a snoozer with a nice ending sequence. 

I actually turned to my friend halfway through the match and told him I was bored, and this in a Bryan match. Trying to picture the same guy out there with Lesnar is... yeek.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> That was a damn good match between Bryan and Reigns. The Wild Samoan and the American Dragon peaked through during their bout. I'm disappointed that Reigns/Bryan seems to be over for now, but the WWE made the right call. The WWE chose Reigns, faults and all. They need to stand behind their decision. Roman will either sink or swim.


Absolutely, I loved the match.


----------



## checkcola

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Bryan should have took 2 spears to balance the ending out since Reigns kicked out of Bryans finisher


The ending was anti-climatic 

The ONLY thing I liked from Reigns in the match was the point with the forearms


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*










this just disgusts me :allen1


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



HiddenFlaw said:


> this just disgusts me :allen1


Me too. What a horrible fucking picture.


----------



## tbp82

HiddenFlaw said:


> this just disgusts me :allen1


great moment especially when Bryan said "you better better kick his ass"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I expected a lot more from this match as the buildup was fun. In the end though I thought it was a snoozer with a nice ending sequence.
> 
> I actually turned to my friend halfway through the match and told him I was bored, and this in a Bryan match. Trying to picture the same guy out there with Lesnar is... yeek.


I just finished watching it. I feel for Bryan after watching that. That said, I can't wait to see Lesnar/Reigns, for all the wrong reasons.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Me too. What a horrible fucking picture.


Vince should have just come down, held up Reigns hand and screamed "Love him, damn it! This is all you're going to get for another decade! SUCK IT LOSERS!".


----------



## Good News Barrett

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> I bet WWE considers Bryan kicking out of the superman punch as the evening out.


he also kicked out of superbomb which is a finisher like move


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> That said, I can't wait to see Lesnar/Reigns, for all the wrong reasons.


me too


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> That was a damn good match between Bryan and Reigns. The Wild Samoan and the American Dragon peaked through during their bout. I'm disappointed that Reigns/Bryan seems to be over for now, but the WWE made the right call. The WWE chose Reigns, faults and all. They need to stand behind their decision. Roman will either sink or swim.


Sink? Unlikely, he'll be wearing a giant Vince's schlong inner tube.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Sink? Unlikely, he'll be wearing a giant Vince's schlong inner tube.


Vince has backed a lot of superstars and they haven't met expectations. Roman has stated more than once that he is up to the challenge of doing his part. There's only so much Vince's schlong can do.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Vince has backed a lot of superstars and they haven't met expectations. Roman has stated more than once that he is up to the challenge of doing his part. There's only so much Vince's schlong can do.


It can do a lot when you've got balls, the size of grapefruits, my friend. :vince3

I know people say "this time it's different" but I seriously think that Roman Reigns isn't falling by the wayside unless someone, like I mentioned previously, unless someone else comes around that has more of what Reigns has to offer.


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Me too. What a horrible fucking picture.


Yeah, felt very forced. At least Bryan didn't have the :rockwut look when he gave that handshake.


----------



## tbp82

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It can do a lot when you've got balls, the size of grapefruits, my friend. :vince3
> 
> I know people say "this time it's different" but I seriously think that Roman Reigns isn't falling by the wayside unless someone, like I mentioned previously, unless someone else comes around that has more of what Reigns has to offer.


Im a known Reigns mark arond here. But, your comment about someone who has more of what Reigns has to offer is an interesting one. Im assuming you mean size, look, and it factor right. Based on this Id state Reigns haters need to be looking toward Baron Corbian and Jason Jordan from NXT.


----------



## Zatchman

*You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

This is to the Reigns fans, because the rest of us didn't want him to begin with. :lol 

Roman Reigns sure did look strong tonight.

1. Kicked out of Bryan's Knee (Not even Cena kicked out of that)- Check
2. Overpowered Bryan during Yes Lock (Batista wasn't strong enough to do that) - Check
3. Spears Bryan and pins him clean. 

Now lets compare Cena and Reigns
1. Made to look like underdog when painfully obvious is not the underdog.
2. Kicks out at 2 after eating a finisher.
3. Made to look like a bitch during the whole match only to get a "surprise" move to win.
4. 50/50 reaction (inconsistent, but inevitable.)
5. Tells corny jokes
6. Both can't wrestle.
7. "LET'S GO CENA/ CENA SUCKS" - "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE, YES HE CAN." 
^








8. Both wrestled Big Show 100 times.
Any more?

Why we booed him? Why we didn't like him? Maybe it's because he's being pushed when he's green as grass, maybe because his mic skills aren't the best, maybe because he's no Dean Malenko in the ring, maybe because he makes duck faces for a living, maybe because his content is garbage, BUT THE MAIN FUCKING REASON IS BECAUSE WE DON'T WANT ANOTHER FUCKING JOHN CENA. WE'VE HAD ONE FOR 10 YEARS. Why do you think the one time Cena is pushed down the card? Because Vince suddenly wants to push the future? No because he found Super Cena 2.0 Get ready for 10 more years of "OVERCOMING DA ODDS :cole". Get ready for 10 more years of someone being shoved down our throats. Get ready for multiple lengthy title reigns, he's even gonna break the record for most world championships reigns by getting more than 20, surpassing the legend John Cena's 19 reigns. Get ready for 10 more years of lackluster promos and matches, because hell he's even worse than Cena, atleast Cena could talk when he wanted. Get ready for Lesnar to be "magically" swept off his feet with a cartoon punch (newsflash Superman isn't real) and a spear that has been used by a diva. But that's realistic because he has the look right?? :reigns2

When its Reigns, it definitely pours, pours shit all over the product. 


Rant over, and yes I'm a neckbeard that hates his life.


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

Hope fans shit on WM31 main event with "DANIEL BRYAN" chants. Like I said, no booing for Reigns, no cheering for Brock, just "BRYAN" chants.

We won't give up.

If it's not this year next year, WM32: Rock vs Bryan.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

It's not even hating Reigns for me... it's hating the WWE and how they are ruining a guy that can play a good tough guy character but instead want another fucking Cena. He's not a top guy right now and at this rate, just like Cena, he will never be accepted as such by most fans. I feel bad for the guy... his fucking legacy is probably dead on arrival.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

Yawn, way to make thread using EVERY talking point from the past month.

Not an original thought in this thread.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

I'm not a Reigns fan myself, but I see his appeal and I hope his push succeeds. We need new stars. John Cena can't carry this company forever. Roman Reigns has the look of a champion, the badass aura and the attitude of a champion.


----------



## World's Best

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

Well to be fair, nobody really wanted it. He just so happened to be the chosen one who lubed up Vinces finger and pulled the brass ring from it. :cena3 :reigns :vince

Passing the torch style... WWE ritual.


----------



## x78

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

Nobody wanted that character for Reigns so yeah, no buys OP.


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> Yawn, way to make thread using EVERY talking point from the past month.
> 
> Not an original thought in this thread.


Yawn, way to use every Reign mark reply.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Zatchman said:


> Yawn, way to use every Reign mark reply.


Come up with new shit.

Cena 2.0, da look, supersamoan, can't promo, can't wrestle, has no gas tank......same old shit.

You keep going against that grain you rebel you. :lmao


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



World's Best said:


> Well to be fair, nobody really wanted it. He just so happened to be the chosen one who lubed up Vinces finger and pulled the brass ring from it. :cena3 :reigns :vince
> 
> Passing the torch style... WWE ritual.





x78 said:


> Nobody wanted that character for Reigns so yeah, no buys OP.


The writing was on the wall for what his character was going to be. People like to say that this is his "rocky maiva" stage and he'll magically get a good character change. What were those fans doing to change that? Yes booing and chanting "Die Rocky Die". No way is he gonna change if we let this slide.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> Come up with new shit.
> 
> Cena 2.0, da look, supersamoan, can't promo, can't wrestle, has no gas tank......same old shit.
> 
> You keep going against that grain you rebel you. :lmao


What else is needed? That pretty much nails everything..

:draper2


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> Come up with new shit.
> 
> Cena 2.0, da look, supersamoan, can't promo, can't wrestle, has no gas tank......same old shit.
> 
> You keep going against that grain you rebel you. :lmao


*Refers said Reigns mark to previous reply* It's still applies.


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



THANOS said:


> What else is needed? That pretty much nails everything..
> 
> :draper2


LOL the funny thing is he's admitting those things are true. What do you want us to think of more ways he sucks? I mean we can if we want. He is basically a taller version of Rhyno. There. Is that original enough? :lol


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

Okay I think we all knew Reigns would win only a retard would think otherwise but from what I hear one spear and he won come on thats pretty sickening that paperviewv isnt even worth streaming I wont waste my time Reigns aint worth it I usually change the channel when i just hear his song anyway.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*

- Breaks the Survivor Series elimination record
- Breaks the Rumble elimination record in one match
- Beats CM Punk clean in his first singles RAW main event
- Beats Randy Orton clean in his first singles PPV match
- Is the first man to beat Seth Rollins clean since Rollins turning heel
- Wins his 2nd ever Royal Rumble
- Is the first one ever to kick out of Daniel Bryan's Busaiku Knee, which has beaten HHH & Cena
- Beats Daniel Bryan clean
- Is gonna ME his 3rd ever Mania
- Is gonna beat Brock Lesnar, so he is getting "the streak rub"

What a fuckin superpush. Disgusting. He has got all of this with no mic skills or in ring skills.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



THANOS said:


> What else is needed? That pretty much nails everything..
> 
> :draper2


Guy is much more than that. 

When all the people who did something in this business say the guy is going to be the next one.....I'll take their assessment over some people who haven't picked a winner yet.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Deezy said:


> Zatchman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yawn, way to use every Reign mark reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Come up with new shit.
> 
> Cena 2.0, da look, supersamoan, can't promo, can't wrestle, has no gas tank......same old shit.
> 
> You keep going against that grain you rebel you.
Click to expand...

Maybe he used those points because they're valid


----------



## x78

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Zatchman said:


> The writing was on the wall for what his character was going to be. People like to say that this is his "rocky maiva" stage and he'll magically get a good character change. What were those fans doing to change that? Yes booing and chanting "Die Rocky Die". No way is he gonna change if we let this slide.


He did change, he hasn't told any jokes and has been extremely serious and intense since the Royal Rumble, and TBH has been easily the best part of the show along with Bryan. Tonight's match was just booked like utter shit. It isn't Reigns' fault, Vince and the creative team have this backwards idea of what people want in a top face and seem unable to realize that they couldn't be further from the truth. I still don't understand why they think booking someone to look like a bitch for 90% of a match and then win with one move is ever going to get people behind them, but that's another story. Reigns at least is not a corny douche like Cena, and I really doubt he's going to be anything like as dominant over the product. In fact, I'm confident he'll be a heel by the end of the year, which should be a much more natural role for him.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*


----------



## THANOS

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> Guy is much more than that.
> 
> When all the people who did something in this business say the guy is going to be the next one.....I'll take their assessment over some people who haven't picked a winner yet.


They say he has "potential" with the key being that he hasn't reached it yet. Hell Austin said the guy needs loads of work in the ring AND on the mic, you going to call his opinion unworthy?


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



NastyYaffa said:


> - Breaks the Survivor Series elimination record
> - Breaks the Rumble elimination record in one match
> - Beats CM Punk clean in his first singles RAW main event
> - Beats Randy Orton clean in his first singles PPV match
> - Is the first man to beat Seth Rollins clean since Rollins turning heel
> - Wins his 2nd ever Royal Rumble
> - Is the first one ever to kick out of Daniel Bryan's Busaiku Knee, which has beaten HHH & Cena
> - Beats Daniel Bryan clean
> - Is gonna ME his 3rd ever Mania
> - Is gonna beat Brock Lesnar, so he is getting "the streak rub"
> 
> What a fuckin superpush. Disgusting. He has got all of this with no mic skills or in ring skills.


All of this in what? 3 years? 1 of those being singles. Shit at this rate he's gonna be more pushed than the guy he's beating at WM.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



THANOS said:


> They say he has "potential" with the key being that he hasn't reached it yet. Hell Austin said the guy needs loads of work in the ring AND on the mic, you going to call his opinion unworthy?


He also said he was going to be a major star. 

But let's forget that, because it doesn't fit with the narrative.

Act like booking him against Lesnar is this monumental task, it's not. It's going to be a fight. 

How about that? Wrestlemania mainevent booked like a big fight.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Zatchman said:


> All of this in what? 3 years? 1 of those being singles. Shit at this rate he's gonna be more pushed than the guy he's beating at WM.


Really? That same Brock who was hotshotted a title 5 months into his run?

Not like he beat Evolution in one night.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> He also said he was going to be a major star.
> 
> But let's forget that, because it doesn't fit with the narrative.
> 
> Act like booking him against Lesnar is this monumental task, it's not. It's going to be a fight.
> 
> How about that? Wrestlemania mainevent booked like a big fight.


Potential to be... key word, potential.


----------



## Good News Barrett

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Zatchman said:


> This is to the Reigns fans, because the rest of us didn't want him to begin with. :lol
> 
> Roman Reigns sure did look strong tonight.
> 
> 1. Kicked out of Bryan's Knee (Not even Cena kicked out of that)- Check
> 2. Overpowered Bryan during Yes Lock (Batista wasn't strong enough to do that) - Check
> 3. Spears Bryan and pins him clean.
> 
> Now lets compare Cena and Reigns
> 1. Made to look like underdog when painfully obvious is not the underdog.
> 2. Kicks out at 2 after eating a finisher.
> 3. Made to look like a bitch during the whole match only to get a "surprise" move to win.
> 4. 50/50 reaction (inconsistent, but inevitable.)
> 5. Tells corny jokes
> 6. Both can't wrestle.
> 7. "LET'S GO CENA/ CENA SUCKS" - "YOU CAN'T WRESTLE, YES HE CAN."
> ^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8. Both wrestled Big Show 100 times.
> Any more?
> 
> Why we booed him? Why we didn't like him? Maybe it's because he's being pushed when he's green as grass, maybe because his mic skills aren't the best, maybe because he's no Dean Malenko in the ring, maybe because he makes duck faces for a living, maybe because his content is garbage, BUT THE MAIN FUCKING REASON IS BECAUSE WE DON'T WANT ANOTHER FUCKING JOHN CENA. WE'VE HAD ONE FOR 10 YEARS. Why do you think the one time Cena is pushed down the card? Because Vince suddenly wants to push the future? No because he found Super Cena 2.0 Get ready for 10 more years of "OVERCOMING DA ODDS :cole". Get ready for 10 more years of someone being shoved down our throats. Get ready for multiple lengthy title reigns, he's even gonna break the record for most world championships reigns by getting more than 20, surpassing the legend John Cena's 19 reigns. Get ready for 10 more years of lackluster promos and matches, because hell he's even worse than Cena, atleast Cena could talk when he wanted. Get ready for Lesnar to be "magically" swept off his feet with a cartoon punch (newsflash Superman isn't real) and a spear that has been used by a diva. But that's realistic because he has the look right?? :reigns2
> 
> When its Reigns, it definitely pours, pours shit all over the product.
> 
> 
> Rant over, and yes I'm a neckbeard that hates his life.




Cena can't wrestle? what year is it 2006?

he's a great wrestler. suck it hater


----------



## Chrome

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



TheBOAT said:


> Hope fans shit on WM31 main event with "DANIEL BRYAN" chants. Like I said, no booing for Reigns, no cheering for Brock, just "BRYAN" chants.
> 
> We won't give up.
> 
> If it's not this year next year, WM32: Rock vs Bryan.


I'd prefer if most of the fans just left tbh. Reigns and Lesnar battling in a half-empty arena would be amazing.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Kabraxal said:


> Potential to be... key word, potential.


And no one reaches "potential" without a push.

See how that works?


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Chrome said:


> I'd prefer if most of the fans just left tbh. Reigns and Lesnar battling in a half-empty arena would be amazing.


I wonder how many might show up... I know if I had tickets I'd find a way to pawn them off or just go for everything else than leave early and miss the actual event itself.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> And no one reaches "potential" without a push.
> 
> See how that works?


But first you have to show you can go on the mic, in the ring, or something... instead of pushing the guys the fans have gotten fully behind and constantly cheer for them despite the shit booking, we get another Cena were at least half the fucking audience is saying "HE"S NOT THE FUCKING TOP GUY YOU ASSHOLES!".


----------



## friskysandwich

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I might actually start watching now... 

Roman vs Heyman on the mic is going to be too hilarious not to see LOL.


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> Really? That same Brock who was hotshotted a title 5 months into his run?
> 
> Not like he beat Evolution in one night.


2 months into his singles run he got 2 title shots. After that he cooled off for like a month, gets injured, comes back months later and gets hotshotted right back into the main event. Reigns accolades are probably on par with lesnar's in his first year.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



NastyYaffa said:


> - Breaks the Survivor Series elimination record
> - Breaks the Rumble elimination record in one match
> - Beats CM Punk clean in his first singles RAW main event
> - Beats Randy Orton clean in his first singles PPV match
> - Is the first man to beat Seth Rollins clean since Rollins turning heel
> - Wins his 2nd ever Royal Rumble
> - Is the first one ever to kick out of Daniel Bryan's Busaiku Knee, which has beaten HHH & Cena
> - Beats Daniel Bryan clean
> - Is gonna ME his 3rd ever Mania
> - Is gonna beat Brock Lesnar, so he is getting "the streak rub"
> 
> What a fuckin superpush. Disgusting. He has got all of this with no mic skills or in ring skills.


Disgusting indeed. People need to focus not on Bryan but the fact that this forced shit is happening. Stop 'YESing' like fruity pebbles and start shitting on forced pushes, shitty comedy segments, humping bunnies, and Vince fetishes.


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Good News Barrett said:


> Cena can't wrestle? what year is it 2006?
> 
> he's a great wrestler. suck it hater


Yes the man can put on classics, but he's only a good wrestler in ring psychology. He has failed to branch out and learn how to do and take moves properly in the 10 years he has been in the company. Maybe not a big deal when you work in a company like the WWE.


----------



## LadPro

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> He also said he was going to be a major star.
> 
> But let's forget that, because it doesn't fit with the narrative.
> 
> Act like booking him against Lesnar is this monumental task, it's not. *It's going to be a fight. *
> 
> How about that? *Wrestlemania mainevent booked like a big fight.*


THIS. Exactly why Bryan couldn't win tonight.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Chris Jericho
https://twitter.com/IAmJericho/status/569719733898973184

Paul Heyman
https://twitter.com/HeymanHustle/status/569707682405466112

Iron Shiek
https://twitter.com/the_ironsheik/status/569708027995168768

I'm glad Lesnar is showing up for RAW. He needs to be there for every show. Vince needs to pay Lesnar whatever $$$ he wants and book him right leading into WM 31.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Zatchman said:


> 2 months into his singles run he got 2 title shots. After that he cooled off for like a month, gets injured, comes back months later and gets hotshotted right back into the main event. Reigns accolades are probably on par with lesnar's in his first year.


And that is wrong why? Clamour for new stars......hate that they are trying to make new stars. 



Kabraxal said:


> But first you have to show you can go on the mic, in the ring, or something... instead of pushing the guys the fans have gotten fully behind and constantly cheer for them despite the shit booking, we get another Cena were at least half the fucking audience is saying "HE"S NOT THE FUCKING TOP GUY YOU ASSHOLES!".


Oh please, let's be completely honest about this, whoever WWE picked to be the newest top guy there would still be those sections of the audience saying "HE"S NOT THE FUCKING TOP GUY YOU ASSHOLES!". 

They don't know how WWE booked their babyfaces since the Bruno days? WWE was always babyface company. You bring in heels to beat up on the top babyface, and he beats them and its rinse, wash and repeat. 

Not rocket science.


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> And that is wrong why? Clamour for new stars......hate that they are trying to make new stars.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, let's be completely honest about this, whoever WWE picked to be the newest top guy there would still be those sections of the audience saying "HE"S NOT THE FUCKING TOP GUY YOU ASSHOLES!".
> 
> They don't know how WWE booked their babyfaces since the Bruno days? WWE was always babyface company. You bring in heels to beat up on the top babyface, and he beats them and its rinse, wash and repeat.
> 
> Not rocket science.


Yea clamor for new STARS. That's plural not just fucking Roman Reigns. 4 people could have gotten over with 1/4 of the booking he gets. Reigns doesn't need all this shit. This is how you want WWE to operate? Push one John Cenaesque star and fuck everyone else? Please. And your flaud babyface logic doesn't work anymore, it's not the 1980's it's 2015 wake up. That's probably why you like Super Reigns.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Zatchman said:


> Yea clamor for new STARS. That's plural not just fucking Roman Reigns. 4 people could have gotten over with 1/4 of the booking he gets. Reigns doesn't need all this shit. This is how you want WWE to operate? Push one John Cenaesque star and fuck everyone else? Please. And your flaud babyface logic doesn't work anymore, it's not the 1980's it's 2015 wake up. That's probably why you like Super Reigns.


Because Bryan was totally buried and isn't still just as big a star as he always was? Get a grip. 

Someone was booked to lose. Cena lost too, does that mean he isn't the same level of star he was yesterday? 

I get it, you mad. Hate away.....leave neg rep to those not agreeing with you. I bet you never look back on your old posts and realize just how childish you sound.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: [SPOILERS] The Roman Empire Fallacy*



dylster88 said:


> So let me get this straight: Daniel Bryan, the same person that one year ago, with a broken arm, beat Triple HHH, Batista, and Randy Orton at Wrestlemania 30, loses to Roman Reigns in under 20 minutes?
> 
> How can Roman Reigns kick out of Daniel Bryan's running knee, the same knee that led to Bryan win the WWE Championship against JOHN CENA at Summerslam 2013, to defeat Mr. Burial HHH at Wrestlemania 30?
> 
> How is it possible that in less than twenty minutes, Bryan goes from heroic entrant at the 2015 Royal Rumble, to just another eliminated contestant.
> 
> How is it possible that, despite Bryan winning the WWE WHC at Wrestlemania 30 with a YES Lock, Reigns easily breaks out of the hold?
> 
> How does this all make sense? How can the WWE let Reigns act like a God at the expense of Daniel Bryan. How can the WWE even not wait until Wrestlemania 32 for this titanic matchup?
> 
> Like the Roman Empire of old, a heavily hyped nation will crumble under their own weight.


This is exactly why I FUCKING HATE ROMAN REIGNS, HE IS THE WORST THING TO HAPPEN TO WRESTLING. BC everyone else has to look like shit since he isn't talented enough to make himself look good.

Evolution looks like shit now. Bryan looks like shit now. All the faces at the rumble had to look like shit. Ambrose had to look like shit. Cesaro had to be taken off tv. Orton had to stay off tv. Lesnar is about to look like shit.

The entire roster can't put on a good fucking show, bc Reigns can't make his damn self look good and keep himself fucking over. So everyone else just has to be worse.


----------



## Zatchman

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> Because Bryan was totally buried and isn't still just as big a star as he always was? Get a grip.
> 
> Someone was booked to lose. Cena lost too, does that mean he isn't the same level of star he was yesterday?
> 
> I get it, you mad. Hate away.....leave neg rep to those not agreeing with you. I bet you never look back on your old posts and realize just how childish you sound.


You either lack reading comprehension or you didn't even read what I wrote. I'm talking about how Reign's booking for the past year and how it could have been split between 4 guys and they could have been as equally over. At this point I can feel the butthurt in your strokes so I understand why you would try to turn your hatred onto me but it's ok im too lazy to neg so don't worry. And maybe you should practice what you preach and look at how much of an ass you're making yourself look.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> And that is wrong why? Clamour for new stars......hate that they are trying to make new stars.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh please, let's be completely honest about this, whoever WWE picked to be the newest top guy there would still be those sections of the audience saying "HE"S NOT THE FUCKING TOP GUY YOU ASSHOLES!".
> 
> They don't know how WWE booked their babyfaces since the Bruno days? WWE was always babyface company. You bring in heels to beat up on the top babyface, and he beats them and its rinse, wash and repeat.
> 
> Not rocket science.


And it didn't work outside of Hogan's run... the 90s changed the business and the white meat superman doesn't work anymore. Cold hard truth. 

And seriously, even Ziggler doesn't get a half and half reaction. He is mostly loved by the fans and they'd gladly accept him in Reigns or Cena's stead. For fuck's sake, Cena turned a hated Edge righter after the Lita issue into a fucking face to a lot of fans. The most hated guy in the company at the time was embraced before Cena.. that is a fucking problem and Vince doesn't want to admit his vision is dead.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Zatchman said:


> You either lack reading comprehension or you didn't even read what I wrote. I'm talking about how Reign's booking for the past year and how it could have been split between 4 guys and they could have been as equally over. At this point I can feel the butthurt in your strokes so I understand why you would try to turn your hatred onto me but it's ok im too lazy to neg so don't worry. And maybe you should practice what you preach and look at how much of an ass you're making yourself look.


Coming from a guy starting threads about how a city sucks because they didn't boo the guy you don't like. 

Starting Reigns sucks threads because we haven't got a new one in 5 minutes. 

Yeah, I'm being the ass. :wink2:


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Kabraxal said:


> And it didn't work outside of Hogan's run... the 90s changed the business and the white meat superman doesn't work anymore. Cold hard truth.
> 
> And seriously, even Ziggler doesn't get a half and half reaction. He is mostly loved by the fans and they'd gladly accept him in Reigns or Cena's stead. For fuck's sake, Cena turned a hated Edge righter after the Lita issue into a fucking face to a lot of fans. The most hated guy in the company at the time was embraced before Cena.. that is a fucking problem and Vince doesn't want to admit his vision is dead.


Bullshit.

Bret Hart, Diesel, HBK, were booked the same way during their title runs......oh right not successful right? Yeah, Steve fucking Austin was booked the same way.....Only the biggest babyface of all time.

Ziggler in Reigns place? :lmao 

Reigns still gets a bigger reaction than Ziggler, hell Ryback was more over than Ziggler in that 6 man tag match. 

Yeah, yeah, Cena is soooo hated, which is why he is still the biggest merchandise mover in the company. Hated by who? A few guys who think they know what wrestling is?


----------



## The411

Reigns is hot garbage. The WWE is falling apart because the fans don't like to be told who to root for ...


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Bret Hart, Diesel, HBK, were booked the same way during their title runs......oh right not successful right? Yeah, Steve fucking Austin was booked the same way.....Only the biggest babyface of all time.
> 
> Ziggler in Reigns place? :lmao
> 
> Reigns still gets a bigger reaction than Ziggler, hell Ryback was more over than Ziggler in that 6 man tag match.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, Cena is soooo hated, which is why he is still the biggest merchandise mover in the company. Hated by who? A few guys who think they know what wrestling is?



O look, the merch argument... despite the fact that the WWE is down year after year for years straight. Ooops, right can't use that little fact. And Ziggler got a bigger reaction than Reigns did last night... like every night. I know I know, it sucks that you can't actually defend the WWE with actual facts and reasons. 

The ratings speak for themselves, the losses the company has taken lately speak for themselves, the fan reactions speak for themselves, and the over all energy people have for the WWE speaks for itself. The WWE is falling apart. If there was direct competition right now like in 95, this company would be fucked beyond belief. There is no defending this shit anymore... hell, even the news from inside the lockerroom is bleak with the morale being poor and people actively quiting or trying to leave despite the pay. The WWE is in trouble, they are just simply lucky TNA struggled, RoH doesn't have a good TV deal, and NJPW is just starting to penetrate the market. That is the only reason they aren't fucking hemorrhaging all over the place.


----------



## Frost99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



friskysandwich said:


> I might actually start watching now...
> 
> Roman vs Heyman on the mic is going to be too hilarious not to see LOL.


:heyman "Ladies and Gentlemen MY name is..."


:reigns
Hickory, dickory, dock,
Your client ran out the clock;
The Beast hit MY fist,
And down he went,
Hickory, dickory, dock.
BELIEVE DAT 

:heyman5 "What the hell was that?"

:vince4 "He looked STRONG right Paul?" :trips7


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



x78 said:


> Nobody wanted that character for Reigns so yeah, no buys OP.


That's bull shit. We have been warning about Reigns since Survivor Series 2013. It was that obvious but people were too eager to get rid of CEna they didn't realize CEna isn't a talent, he is a character.

CEna is like Batman or Bond, just a character that is getting passed to a new actor. And the new actor is Reigns.

Go search my history I started saying last year Reigns isn't a change from CEna and lets WWE extend that character's life another 10 years and I was getting called crazy bc dumb asses have no fore sight.

Every fan should have been together on this and all in on making WWE change, but dumb asses got worked.


----------



## Good News Barrett

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Deezy said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Bret Hart, Diesel, HBK, were booked the same way during their title runs......oh right not successful right? Yeah, Steve fucking Austin was booked the same way.....Only the biggest babyface of all time.
> 
> Ziggler in Reigns place? :lmao
> 
> Reigns still gets a bigger reaction than Ziggler, hell Ryback was more over than Ziggler in that 6 man tag match.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, Cena is soooo hated, which is why he is still the biggest merchandise mover in the company. Hated by who? A few guys who think they know what wrestling is?


Austin had people bumping for him left and right to be the biggest star ever. 

Bryan marks are the most butthurt ive ever seen. he had the biggest push at the biggest fucking wrestlemania. yet they complain and want him on top all the fucking time like Brie Bella


----------



## Good News Barrett

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The411 said:


> Reigns is hot garbage. The WWE is falling apart because the fans don't like to be told who to root for ...


they put over Bryan huge and built the entire wrestlemania on him. and it didn't move a needle.. 

and how it is wwe's/Reigns fault the weak pissant got injured right after getting the title?


----------



## Deezy

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Kabraxal said:


> O look, the merch argument... despite the fact that the WWE is down year after year for years straight. Ooops, right can't use that little fact. And Ziggler got a bigger reaction than Reigns did last night... like every night. I know I know, it sucks that you can't actually defend the WWE with actual facts and reasons.
> 
> The ratings speak for themselves, the losses the company has taken lately speak for themselves, the fan reactions speak for themselves, and the over all energy people have for the WWE speaks for itself. The WWE is falling apart. If there was direct competition right now like in 95, this company would be fucked beyond belief. There is no defending this shit anymore... hell, even the news from inside the lockerroom is bleak with the morale being poor and people actively quiting or trying to leave despite the pay. The WWE is in trouble, they are just simply lucky TNA struggled, RoH doesn't have a good TV deal, and NJPW is just starting to penetrate the market. That is the only reason they aren't fucking hemorrhaging all over the place.


:maury TNA, ROH and New Japan, yeah those little jojo outfits would usurp the company that has been a TV staple of profressional wrestling since the 80s. 

Oh the ratings argument, because not until last year WWE was not making big profits during that decade Cena was on top. 

Ziggler getting big reactions is like saying Fandango should've got a title shot because his theme song was over for a minute.


----------



## Mr T_712

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

There is a load of people saying Reigns is not ready for a title match at mania.

I agree with them, you see Bryan should be going to mania, not Reigns. This is because Reigns is not technical, if he is it is way not as technical as Bryan, and a great opponent for a guy like Brock Lesnar is someone who is very technical in the ring. For example guys like Bryan, Rollins, and hell even Punk. They are all very technical in the ring, where as Lesnar is not, he is just one big powerhouse. The reason they shouldn't put Reigns with him is because Reigns is also being played off as this masive powerhouse as well. Now with the match they had at the Rumble: Lesnar vs Cena ( powerhouse) vs Rollins ( technical). Then that would be good. At this stage the best thing to do in my mind is have at Wrestlemania 31: Lesnar vs Reigns ( powerhouse) vs Bryan ( technical). This is because one they have nothing else good for Bryan at mania and two when Bryan wins ( as he should in my mind) and Lesnar has his rematch with him at Extreme Rules Rollins cashes in on Bryan. This should happen because him cashing in on Lesnar just is not right at all for buissness and Rollins shouldn't cash in on Reigns because the briefcase contract won't go far enough to set up a shield triple threat at WM 32. So that only leaves Bryan to cash in on. Also it can set up a great Bryan vs Rollins feud all the way until SummerSlam. 

My point is that wait until after WM 32 to get Reigns to be the champion. Even though last year I wanted him to win the Rumble when Bryan didn't enter. But Rwigns is not ready to be a world champion, unless they bring back two world championships. Whereas Bryan dosn't need that and can be a world champion all ready with only having one world champion. 

Thanks for reading. PS I don't like Bryan that much, I just hate Reigns.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Kabraxal said:


> O look, the merch argument... despite the fact that the WWE is down year after year for years straight. Ooops, right can't use that little fact. And Ziggler got a bigger reaction than Reigns did last night... like every night. I know I know, it sucks that you can't actually defend the WWE with actual facts and reasons.
> 
> The ratings speak for themselves, the losses the company has taken lately speak for themselves, the fan reactions speak for themselves, and the over all energy people have for the WWE speaks for itself. The WWE is falling apart. If there was direct competition right now like in 95, this company would be fucked beyond belief. There is no defending this shit anymore... hell, even the news from inside the lockerroom is bleak with the morale being poor and people actively quiting or trying to leave despite the pay. The WWE is in trouble, they are just simply lucky TNA struggled, RoH doesn't have a good TV deal, and NJPW is just starting to penetrate the market. That is the only reason they aren't fucking hemorrhaging all over the place.


If WCW came along now Vince would be in deep trouble. Does anyone really think if WCW was biting at WWE's heels that Vince would have even begun to entertain the idea of having Reigns go over Bryan. For that matter would Cena still be a face if there was a WCW? I don't think so. Timing is truly everything in life.




Good News Barrett said:


> Austin had people bumping for him left and right to be the biggest star ever.
> 
> Bryan marks are the most butthurt ive ever seen. he had the biggest push at the biggest fucking wrestlemania. yet they complain and want him on top all the fucking time like Brie Bella


Bryan got his Mania then 1 ppv after before he was injured. He comes back and you and others say it is someone else's turn. So now that Reigns gets his Mania he's got 1 PPV after that then it is someone else's turn, right? Go ahead and say no and you prove yourself a hypocrite. BTW since Reigns was slotted for this Mania since last year and got injured in the process shouldn't it technically be someone else's turn still?


----------



## Good News Barrett

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



McCringleberry said:


> If WCW came along now Vince would be in deep trouble. Does anyone really think if WCW was biting at WWE's heels that Vince would have even begun to entertain the idea of having Reigns go over Bryan. For that matter would Cena still be a face if there was a WCW? I don't think so. Timing is truly everything in life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan got his Mania then 1 ppv after before he was injured. He comes back and you and others say it is someone else's turn. So now that Reigns gets his Mania he's got 1 PPV after that then it is someone else's turn, right? Go ahead and say no and you prove yourself a hypocrite. BTW since Reigns was slotted for this Mania since last year and got injured in the process shouldn't it technically be someone else's turn still?


ya. i'm all for new stars being created and get their mania moments. Rhodes, Ziggler, Sandow. you name it. This year Reigns, next year maybe Ambrose or Rollins. Its a cycle. 

unlike you Bryan marks who only want him on top all the time.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Good News Barrett said:


> ya. i'm all for new stars being created and get their mania moments. Rhodes, Ziggler, Sandow. you name it. This year Reigns, next year maybe Ambrose or Rollins. Its a cycle.
> 
> unlike you Bryan marks who only want him on top all the time.


Actually I got just what I wanted. This Mania main event with Reigns and Lesnar is gonna be a complete fucking disaster and I want Bryan no where near it. Keep ASSuming you know me or what I want.


----------



## Good News Barrett

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



McCringleberry said:


> Actually I got just what I wanted. This Mania main event with Reigns and Lesnar is gonna be a complete fucking disaster and I want Bryan no where near it. Keep ASSuming you know me or what I want.


Ya join other coward entitled assholes in booing, complaining and start a cancelwwenetwork trend that will lead to nowhere. Grow some balls and stop moaning when something not going your way in a scripted environment.


----------



## RebelArch86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Good News Barrett said:


> they put over Bryan huge and built the entire wrestlemania on him. and it didn't move a needle..
> 
> and how it is wwe's/Reigns fault the weak pissant got injured right after getting the title?


I just reported your ignorant bullying ass since I'm not allowed to tell you what I really think of you or be humbled myself. Please enjoy your future endeavors.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Good News Barrett said:


> Ya join other coward entitled assholes in booing, complaining and start a cancelwwenetwork trend that will lead to nowhere. Grow some balls and stop moaning when something not going your way in a scripted environment.


I'll tell you what I can do. Report you for unnecessary insults and harrassment.


----------



## Good News Barrett

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



McCringleberry said:


> I'll tell you what I can do. Report you for unnecessary insults and harrassment.


Again. you're just proving what i've said. instead of having a decent argument you run to mods to complain. bravado.

have fun, bye


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: You wanted Super Reigns, you're getting Super Reigns.*



Good News Barrett said:


> Again. you're just proving what i've said. instead of having a decent argument you run to mods to complain. bravado.
> 
> have fun, bye


So nothing but insults is a "Decent argument" now? :lmao Ok.


----------



## Brock

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Cut this out now please.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Really liked Bryan and Reigns match. I look forward to their next feud. It'll be for the title next time. They both went at it tonight and it was very good in my opinion. It felt like they weret fighting for something important. If the crowd was more alive it would have sold it as a much larger match. That's the only thing that was missing. Maybe 1 more spear as well.

So... are we going into Mania not giving Reigns and Brock a chance? 

Well I'm up for it if that's where they're going. Hope their next encounter is as entertaining as their first. The sit down interview made me interested already.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Really liked Bryan and Reigns match. I look forward to their next feud. It'll be for the title next time. They both went at it tonight and it was very good in my opinion. It felt like they weret fighting for something important. If the crowd was more alive it would have sold it as a much larger match. That's the only thing that was missing. Maybe 1 more spear as well.
> 
> So... are we going into Mania not giving Reigns and Brock a chance?
> 
> Well I'm up for it if that's where they're going. Hope their next encounter is as entertaining as their first. The sit down interview made me interested already.


Bryan couldn't carry Reigns to a good match... Leesnar, who is no in ring general, is going not doing better. The main event will be a fucking disaster.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> Bryan couldn't carry Reigns to a good match... Leesnar, who is no in ring general, is going not doing better. The main event will be a fucking disaster.


Well i really have no way of knowing this for sure. I'm very optimistic about the main event. & seeing as you didn't like Reigns/Bryan match and I did, it means there's no point in debating. Different taste I suppose, I enjoyed it.


----------



## snail69

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Really liked Bryan and Reigns match. I look forward to their next feud. It'll be for the title next time. They both went at it tonight and it was very good in my opinion. It felt like they weret fighting for something important. If the crowd was more alive it would have sold it as a much larger match. That's the only thing that was missing. Maybe 1 more spear as well.
> 
> So... are we going into Mania not giving Reigns and Brock a chance?
> 
> Well I'm up for it if that's where they're going. Hope their next encounter is as entertaining as their first. The sit down interview made me interested already.



Before last night I was willing to give Reigns every chance against Lesnar. However the guy just had a horrible match with probably the best worker in the world.

The match at Wrestlemania is likely to be terrible. I just hope Reigns can recover but I'm not sure he will/can because he's being seriously over exposed. I feel bad for him. 

As things stand, this mega push he's getting can not be considered anything but a failure.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> Bryan couldn't carry Reigns to a good match... Leesnar, who is no in ring general, is going not doing better. The main event will be a fucking disaster.


I've posted the same opinion that Brock/Reigns could potentially be bad due to neither really calling their own matches but but what is the point in writing it off before you've seen it? 

I'm going to give it a chance and I'd be surprised if most fans aren't thinking the same right now. 

This match will probably be getting planned already. I doubt these two are left to try and call the match on their own. They'll be working with agents and producers and putting the match together weeks in advance as well as doing some ring work together somewhere behind the scenes (Like Taker/Brock did last year) 

It could be awful or it could be a pleasant surprise. The fact is right now it is the Mania main event so i am going to give it a chance.


----------



## snail69

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> I've posted the same opinion that Brock/Reigns could potentially be bad due to neither really calling their own matches but but what is the point in writing it off before you've seen it?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to give it a chance and I'd be surprised if most fans aren't thinking the same right now.
> 
> 
> 
> This match will probably be getting planned already. I doubt these two are left to try and call the match on their own. They'll be working with agents and producers and putting the match together weeks in advance as well as doing some ring work together somewhere behind the scenes (Like Taker/Brock did last year)
> 
> 
> 
> It could be awful or it could be a pleasant surprise. The fact is right now it is the Mania main event so i am going to give it a chance.


Whilst I agree that they'll be working on this match backstage they won't have nowhere near the amount of time that The Undertaker and Brock Lesnar had to practice as Reigns is a full time member of the roster. Besides The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar wasn't even that good.

I'd love to be wrong here but I really can not see this match being any good at all.


----------



## The Apex Predator

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

reigns vs lesnar is happening.


----------



## Shadowcran

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Pros and Cons:

Pro: Bryan did a good job putting Reigns over without being buried/squashed.
Con: Reigns isn't ready for this
Pro: Bryan lost by "lucky spear" so it doesn't take away from his persona one bit
Con: Reigns gets gassed too easily. 
Pro: Both are deserving of some respect
Con: Samoan Cena 2.0 is just the same old shit, different person
Pro: We now have a contender for Wrestlemania
Con: Nobody can realistically see Reigns beating Lesnar unless he just lies down
Pro: I can see Reigns winning at Wrestlemania(Because Lesnar is probably leaving) and then Rollins cashing in and getting the title right afterwards.
Con: I can't see where Bryan is headed after this
Pro: They've learned to keep Reigns away from the mic
Con: They're forcing Reigns down our throats regardless.
Pro: Rollins winning by cash in leaves Bryan open to contend for title
Con: They'll just pull the SuperCena shit with Reigns


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> I've posted the same opinion that Brock/Reigns could potentially be bad due to neither really calling their own matches but but what is the point in writing it off before you've seen it?
> 
> I'm going to give it a chance and I'd be surprised if most fans aren't thinking the same right now.
> 
> This match will probably be getting planned already. I doubt these two are left to try and call the match on their own. They'll be working with agents and producers and putting the match together weeks in advance as well as doing some ring work together somewhere behind the scenes (Like Taker/Brock did last year)
> 
> It could be awful or it could be a pleasant surprise. The fact is right now it is the Mania main event so i am going to give it a chance.


Taker/Brock is a bad example because that match was horrible.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



JTB33b said:


> Taker/Brock is a bad example because that match was horrible.


Taker was concussed for 3/4 of it and i wasn't using it as an example of good match quality, just the fact that they worked on that match behind the scenes.


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: You've just turned a Reigns fan against Reigns. Well done Vince. Clown.*



Flumpnugget said:


> Get a life you Mong


Kiss my arse you pet shagger.


----------



## Stone Hot

Deleted


----------



## The CRA1GER

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They got a lot of work to do with Roman. I don't hate the guy, but they haven't made me believe that he could beat Lesnar. Actually, I don't believe anyone could.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm not going to make any judgments until wm is over. I'm really looking forward to seeing how this match builds and how reigns does. The balls in his court now let's see if he can run with it. Will find out the answer in 5 weeks time


----------



## kwab

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> It can do a lot when you've got balls, the size of grapefruits, my friend. :vince3
> 
> I know people say "this time it's different" but I seriously think that Roman Reigns isn't falling by the wayside unless someone, like I mentioned previously, unless someone else comes around that has more of what Reigns has to offer.


Not trying to be a smart ass but what exactly does Reigns have to offer?




Townes Van Zandt said:


> I'm not a Reigns fan myself, but I see his appeal and I hope his push succeeds. We need new stars. John Cena can't carry this company forever. Roman Reigns has the look of a champion, the badass aura and the attitude of a champion.


The "we need new stars" argument is bullshit (not saying it's not true, but WWE only cares about making their own hand-picked stars). If they indeed care about making new stars, they would've pushed Cesaro hard after Mania last year. They wouldn't have made Wyatt look like ass in the Cena feud and they would've allowed Ambrose to close off his feud with Rollins looking good.

I don't want Reigns to fail either and I actually feel a bit sorry for him. To have your first world title reign journey (which should ideally be magical) be shat on even before you get to taste victory. HBK in 1996, Austin in 1998, Benoit in 2004, Cena & Batista in 2005, Bryan last year. Not only is it already ruined for him, but now there will always be a resentment to him from a portion of the crowd. Way to hurt your own future golden goose.




Deezy said:


> Really? That same Brock who was hotshotted a title 5 months into his run?
> 
> Not like he beat Evolution in one night.


At least Brock was a beast in the ring and looked like a legit beast.




Deezy said:


> Bullshit.
> 
> Bret Hart, Diesel, HBK, were booked the same way during their title runs......oh right not successful right? Yeah, Steve fucking Austin was booked the same way.....Only the biggest babyface of all time.


Bret lost his first title to a fucking heel in the main event due to salt in the eyes. No face up to that point has EVER lost in the main event at Mania. Bret also lost the opening match at WM X to Owen before winning the title later. Diesel's reign was one of the absolute WORST financial years ever for them. HBK's booking was strong in that he rarely lost but he was the obvious underdog in most of his title defenses due to facing people much bigger than him. Austin beat a lot of people, but guess what, he was also constantly screwed out of the belt as most of his title reigns never lasted more than a few months. His VERY FIRST title reign in 1998 lasted only TWO months. Yeah, he regained it the next day but then he was screwed again just 3 months later and didn't regain it until the following WrestleMania.





Good News Barrett said:


> ya. i'm all for new stars being created and get their mania moments. Rhodes, Ziggler, Sandow. you name it. This year Reigns, next year maybe Ambrose or Rollins. Its a cycle.
> 
> unlike you Bryan marks who only want him on top all the time.


Tell me again how I feel. Because it is so easy to say what we want because we told you what we want for Bryan, right? Because I only want Bryan and nobody else, right?

I'll tell you what I wanted. I wanted Bryan to win the Rumble so we could have that money making Lesnar-Bryan match-up. Don't really care who wins but have Rollins cash-in on the winner. Lesnar leaves. Build Reigns up slowly by having him beat Rusev for the US title and give him several good feuds throughout the year to get him more experience, improve in the ring as well as on the mic. Let him build up his fanbase organically this way. Meanwhile, Bryan and Rollins can tear the house down feuding over the title through SummerSlam when you can then have someone like Wyatt become the new World Champion. Have Reigns drop the title to someone late in the year and have him win the Rumble next year and main event the biggest WrestleMania ever. Not only can you build up Reigns as the next face by having an organic push to his first Title win ever, but you also make two new stars while he was still being groomed in the process in Wyatt and Rollins. But I guess that still means Bryan is on top all the time.




Marrakesh said:


> I've posted the same opinion that Brock/Reigns could potentially be bad due to neither really calling their own matches but but what is the point in writing it off before you've seen it?
> 
> I'm going to give it a chance and I'd be surprised if most fans aren't thinking the same right now.
> 
> This match will probably be getting planned already. I doubt these two are left to try and call the match on their own. They'll be working with agents and producers and putting the match together weeks in advance as well as doing some ring work together somewhere behind the scenes (Like Taker/Brock did last year)
> 
> It could be awful or it could be a pleasant surprise. The fact is right now it is the Mania main event so i am going to give it a chance.


They're going to have to plan everything out move for move (ala Hogan-Warrior) if they want anything close to an epic fight. I think it's possible, but not probable. We shall see.


----------



## ashley678

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

i disliked how bryan completey no sold that suplex when they were outside was beast


----------



## icurmum

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



McCringleberry said:


> Stop embarrassing yourself. Bryan lost clean to Wyatt last year on his Road to Wrestlemania. He lost to Bray again a few weeks ago. The ONLY match Reigns has lost clean in the last 2 years was to Big Show a few weeks ago because of the backlash against him. No backlash, no loss. Bryan has no trouble putting guys over and he has NEVER buried an up and comer who deserved to go over more. And no Reigns doesn't deserve to go over more. The guy can't breathe 12 minutes into a match much less wrestle one. If Ambrose or Rollins was in Reigns place and Bryan still had his current storyline you'd have a point but they aren't and you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> Because WWE makes them water down their move set. The same will happen to the NXT crew when they get called up. The difference is Bryan has forgotten more moves than Reigns knows. It would be one thing if Reigns had a slew of other moves he just wasn't performing at WWE's request. He doesn't. And I'll say again, the fact Reigns has been on the main roster for 3 years knowing he's the next golden child and still hasn't found the motivation to fix his cardio problems is all the proof I need that the guy is a joke.


sorry I have no idea what you were saying...... would you mind removing a certain someones nut sack from your mouth and then repeating please!

Unlike a lot of the criers here i dont really care that much about Reigns either way. I enjoy what hes doing at the moment where as im no longer enjoying Bryan because his move set has become so ridiculously boring, as has the under dog little guy BS. 
People complaining about Reign`s moves, cardio etc. he kinda had some major surgery not that long ago, hes a big guy and his cardio is no where near as bad as people want to claim. This site really is majority a bunch of little girls who`s only enjoyment in life seems to be to bitch and moan about any and everything wwe related. everyone says it is complete rubbish yet they continue to watch....... kind of laughable


----------



## X Spectrum

*Re: Cole Used the P Word Regarding Reigns For the First Time This Raw. It Really is Cena 2.0-Samoan Edition.*



icurmum said:


> sorry I have no idea what you were saying...... would you mind removing a certain someones nut sack from your mouth and then repeating please!
> 
> Unlike a lot of the criers here i dont really care that much about Reigns either way. I enjoy what hes doing at the moment where as im no longer enjoying Bryan because his move set has become so ridiculously boring, as has the under dog little guy BS.
> People complaining about Reign`s moves, cardio etc. he kinda had some major surgery not that long ago, hes a big guy and his cardio is no where near as bad as people want to claim. This site really is majority a bunch of little girls who`s only enjoyment in life seems to be to bitch and moan about any and everything wwe related. everyone says it is complete rubbish yet they continue to watch....... kind of laughable


This post = :vince5

Anyway, Reigns/Bryan was a pretty good match, although it was pretty clear Bryan carried him. I'm enjoying Reigns a lot more than I was some time ago, given he isn't doing silly promos and he's being portrayed in an acceptable way. However, I'm not sold on him yet. I'll wait and see.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



kwab said:


> Not trying to be a smart ass but what exactly does Reigns have to offer?


----------



## Reign Man

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The second the ref counted three and Reigns beat Bryan last night, the four virgin Reigns haters cried and needed to be hugged by their parents.


----------



## zkorejo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Alright then. This is it.... Reigns is winning the title and keeping it for atleast 6 months. I think Rollins will also fail his MITB cash in. It would be stupid for Reigns to lose the title after winning it from Lesnar.

I dont know how I feel about it yet. I dont dislike Reigns at all, he has been really impressive lately in his feud with DB and his match with Bryan was his best match until now but IMO DB gets a big credit for that. 

I honestly dont even think Lesnar vs Reigns feud or the match itself will be entertaining... I could be totally wrong... but below is what I have been thinking about it: 

- Lesnar cant speak, Reigns isnt that good himself. Paul Heyman's smart insults are better when he does it against someone who has an equally good response (like Y2J/Punk/Rock etc). 

- Lesnar dominates his matches and so does Reigns, I guess the match will be similar to Cena matches where Lesnar suplexes Reigns 100 times but gets caught up by a spear in the end to lose the title and vanish after WM.

- Crowd will definitely boo Reigns and cheer Lesnar. When Reigns wins the title, the boos will demean his victory. It wont be a HBK/Austin/Benoit/DB/Cena title victory moment at WM for him sadly.

That being said, I am still actually kind of looking forward to this feud... but IDK.. I have a feeling this will suck.


----------



## Robbyfude

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I guarantee most Reigns fans will turn on him in two years after he's holding the title for over a year and never loses clean except to John Cena.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> HECK OF A MATCH
> Yes, I thought it was a great main event - hard-hitting, exciting, and with a clean and decisive finish. I posted several weeks ago about why I thought Daniel Bryan - WWE Universe should be the guy to face Brock Lesnar, and I posted a month ago about how disappointed I was in the ‪#‎RoyalRumble‬. But with that being said, both Roman Reigns - WWE Universe and Bryan turned in tremendous main event performances at ‪#‎Fastlane‬ last night and I am looking forward to the Lesnar/Reigns main event at ‪#‎Wrestlemania‬.
> A LOT can happen in five weeks. It's going to be interesting to see how this match shapes up, and with the dawn of this reality era in ‪#‎WWE‬, and the fans playing such a pivotal role in the proceedings, a flat out bad dude like Lesnar just might find himself becoming one of the most unlikeliest good-guys in recent history.
> Oh, do me a favor - never underestimate the mind of Paul Heyman. If I'm not mistaken, his client, Brock Lesnar - WWE ended the Undertaker - WWE Universe's undefeated streak last year. I hope Mr McMahon will have the trust to turn the pencil over to Mr Heyman for all the promos leading up to the big match.
> The ‪#‎WrestlemaniaDreamVacation‬ to benefit ‪#‎RAINN‬ begins in one week. I hope you will consider being part of it. I'll have details i the next few days.
> Feel free to share your thoughts on #Fastlane. Be as honest as you like, but keep it respectful, please.


https://www.facebook.com/RealMickFoley


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

There some users on here need to go away for good. No need for negativey either give this match a chance or shut up and don't and let others enjoy it


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Good for Reigns and I am happy to see WWE sticking with the original plan, instead of folding. I *did not* want to see Bryan headline again. He was awful as champion.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> There some users on here need to go away for good. No need for negativey either give this match a chance or shut up and don't and let others enjoy it


And yet many of those "negative" posters gave the match a chance last night and instead of playing to each guy's strengths, they pulled a Cena to falsely make Reigns look a better wrestler than Bryan. Didn't help that they had to hamstring Bryan's moveset and what we got was a poor match. 

Considering Lesnar has had ONE good match since returning, and one I still think is overrated, and he is known to be a poor in ring general... this match has train wreck written all over it. And if he isn't resigned by WM then it's WMXX all over again with the crowd shitting on the match from start to finish.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If Roman Reigns didn't convince you last night that he deserves to be in the main-event of Wrestlemania, I seriously don't know what will. And this is coming from a die-hard Bryan fan, I had no problem with Dragon losing last night


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think the match could be amazing if they make it an aggressive brawl, maybe even a street fight or no holds barred sort of deal. Both guys would flourish in that kind of match. Regardless, we are not going to have a WMXX scenario where they just sit and stare down each other and put on a shit show like Goldberg and Lesnar did. That was an entirely different scenario with both guys leaving.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Srdjan99 said:


> If Roman Reigns didn't convince you last night that he deserves to be in the main-event of Wrestlemania, I seriously don't know what will. And this is coming from a die-hard Bryan fan, I had no problem with Dragon losing last night


The problem was, that instead of playing up the strenghts of Reigns in his brawling and hard hitting moves, they tried to make it an even playing field. What we got was a half speed Bryan that had to resort to mostly strikes because whenever he did bust out an actual wrestling move, he did it with such ease and grace that made Reigns look like the green talent that needs a lot of time before he is ready. 

I'm still in amazement that, as small as DB is, Reigns still had problems lifting him for a powerbomb and the weird triple suplex that just looked strange (not the suplex I'd choose for a chain move). And of course, the moment that really shined a light on the gulf in talent and readiness... that one minute DB pulled out the submission from nowhere and that little extra torque that told the world "yeah, I can end this whenever but I can't". 

If Bryan has to hold himself back so Reigns can hang in any respect, just imagine how bad Brock is going to look given his whole style is about not holding back and being a beast. It won't be believabe that Reigns beats him no matter how it swings at this point.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Robbyfude said:


> I guarantee most Reigns fans will turn on him in two years after he's holding the title for over a year and never loses clean except to John Cena.


Funny thing is, I can legitimately see that happen.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> The problem was, that instead of playing up the strenghts of Reigns in his brawling and hard hitting moves, they tried to make it an even playing field. What we got was a half speed Bryan that had to resort to mostly strikes because whenever he did bust out an actual wrestling move, he did it with such ease and grace that made Reigns look like the green talent that needs a lot of time before he is ready.
> 
> I'm still in amazement that, as small as DB is, Reigns still had problems lifting him for a powerbomb and the weird triple suplex that just looked strange (not the suplex I'd choose for a chain move). And of course, the moment that really shined a light on the gulf in talent and readiness... that one minute DB pulled out the submission from nowhere and that little extra torque that told the world "yeah, I can end this whenever but I can't".
> 
> If Bryan has to hold himself back so Reigns can hang in any respect, just imagine how bad Brock is going to look given his whole style is about not holding back and being a beast. It won't be believabe that Reigns beats him no matter how it swings at this point.


I get your point, but I think that you are missing the psychology part of the match here. Of course that it was hard for Roman to lift Daniel, as he was pretty beat up and Bryan kicked him pretty damn hard in the area where he had his hernia surgery. It couldn't have been easy for Roman to lift up 200 pounds after that, or how much Bryan has.

And it wasn't that Bryan pulled the submission outta nowhere, it was the fact that Roman didn't want to give up, he just looked at that WM sign and continued fighting. That was an awesome moment. Dunno if we are talking about the same submission part here.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Srdjan99 said:


> I get your point, but I think that you are missing the psychology part of the match here. Of course that it was hard for Roman to lift Daniel, as he was pretty beat up and Bryan kicked him pretty damn hard in the area where he had his hernia surgery. It couldn't have been easy for Roman to lift up 200 pounds after that, or how much Bryan has.
> 
> And it wasn't that Bryan pulled the submission outta nowhere, it was the fact that Roman didn't want to give up, he just looked at that WM sign and continued fighting. That was an awesome moment. Dunno if we are talking about the same submission part here.


See, the fact they had to hamstring Bryan to tell that story put the story onto shaky ground to start with and I didn't care for how the rest was pulled off, especially Reigns getting out of everything and one spear being enough to put out Bryan. The agenda in the match was obvious. 

And I was talking about the moment he pulled out the armbar, gave it a little extra torque, then transitioned into his submission. Just like the mat portion of the brawl last monday, it just showed how out of his depth Reigns is in the ring against a wrestler like Bryan. Instead of playing up to his strengths as the brawler, they tried to play the same old "never give up, keep pushing, and the will to win" will suddenly grant wrestling godhood to a man like Cena has pulled for years. We saw it in 2006 with Cena submitting people he had no business too and this display last night for Reigns was eerily similar. 

The WWE wants to push him as the best wrestler in the company, but he simply isn't it. And it's going to be worse against Brock because there is no outlet in that ring in which Reigns has an actual shot in hell to beat Brock. He has no speed or technique like Bryan, he can't out hit the beast, and he certainly can't outlast him cardio wise.... there is nothing about the match that is believable for a Reigns victory unless he simply runs Brock over before the match, drags his body to the ring, then pins him.


----------



## snail69

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> And yet many of those "negative" posters gave the match a chance last night and instead of playing to each guy's strengths, they pulled a Cena to falsely make Reigns look a better wrestler than Bryan. Didn't help that they had to hamstring Bryan's moveset and what we got was a poor match.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering Lesnar has had ONE good match since returning, and one I still think is overrated, and he is known to be a poor in ring general... this match has train wreck written all over it. And if he isn't resigned by WM then it's WMXX all over again with the crowd shitting on the match from start to finish.



This. I've really tried to get behind Reigns but last night was terrible. The whole show was bad in fact.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Srdjan99 said:


> If Roman Reigns didn't convince you last night that he deserves to be in the main-event of Wrestlemania, I seriously don't know what will. And this is coming from a die-hard Bryan fan, I had no problem with Dragon losing last night


I predict Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar is going to be bad. Despite working with one of the best workers in the world right now, Reigns could only work with Bryan at half speed and even then, really couldn't keep up with him and the match suffered from too many shifts in the overall flow because to me, it looked like Reigns was struggling. And Bryan is a ring general. Lesnar isn't. Watch what happens the minute Taker gets knocked for a loop in the Wrestlemania 30 match; Lesnar had to do most of the carrying himself and couldn't get out of ** to *** quality in my book. He's not going to do any better with Reigns, who's even less polished than he is. This has disaster written all over it.


----------



## Srdjan99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KINGPIN said:


> I predict Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar is going to be bad. Despite working with one of the best workers in the world right now, Reigns could only work with Reigns with Bryan at half speed and even then, really couldn't keep up with him and the match suffered from too many shifts in the overall flow because to me, it looked like Reigns was struggling. And Bryan is a ring general. Lesnar isn't. Watch what happens the minute Taker gets knocked for a loop in the Wrestlemania 30 match; Lesnar had to do most of the carrying himself and couldn't get out of ** to *** quality in my book. He's not going to do any better with Reigns, who's even less polished than he is. This has diaster written all over it.


They can always go for a slugfest. Reigns is in a better overall condition than Taker last year and he can brawl with Lesnar. If they are going down that road, I'm sure that they can have a good match.


----------



## Mister Excitement

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This Wrestlemania is going is to suck. The three big main events all have a part timer in it that won't be there every week like they should. The build up to these feuds are going to suffer not to mention the matches themselves all have potential to be really really bad. The majority of the audience wanted Bryan in the main event but instead he's going to be stuck in a feud with Sheamus, a guy that nobody really gives a fuck about anymore. Then we have Cena/Rusev and we all know Cena is going to put an end to Rusev's streak. Everything just looks so bleak except for Rollins/Orton. It's the only thing that is pretty much guaranteed to be good so far.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Srdjan99 said:


> They can always go for a slugfest. Reigns is in a better overall condition than Taker last year and he can brawl with Lesnar. If they are going down that road, I'm sure that they can have a good match.


Reigns has been in better condition than Taker for years(except maybe cardio :side but that hasn't stopped him from outshining him in practically every aspect of ring work. Now, of course, it's unfair to compare Reigns to the fucking Undertaker but my point is, Lesnar was left to practically carry his match with Taker by himself, since the ring general was knocked off his horse, and he didn't do that good of a job. Here, we have two non-ring generals going at it when one talent in particular(Reigns) still needs a lot of guidance. No matter what type of match it is, a bout of technical wizardry or slugging it out, having a competent leader ensures the match quality doesn't stagger.


----------



## Trepkos

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> There some users on here need to go away for good. No need for negativey either give this match a chance or shut up and don't and let others enjoy it


You're free to leave any time if you can't take people stating facts about Reigns' lack of talent and entertainment value.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KINGPIN said:


> Reigns has been in better condition than Taker for years(except maybe cardio :side but that hasn't stopped him from outshining him in practically every aspect of ring work. Now, of course, it's unfair to compare Reigns to the fucking Undertaker but my point is, Lesnar was left to practically carry his match with Taker by himself, since the ring general was knocked off his horse, and he didn't do that good of a job. Here, we have two non-ring generals going at it when one talent in particular(Reigns) still needs a lot of guidance. No matter what type of match it is, a bout of technical wizardry or slugging it out, having a competent leader ensures the match quality doesn't stagger.


Doesn't help that Reigns still has to take breaks continually in a match of any length and struggles with basic moves because is absolutely blown up. I'm actually a little worried that he might not get fully into a suplex and Brock tries to power him over and it ends up in an injury.... Brock's suplexes look a little wild already. Take a guy that is blown up and struggles to put any strength into a move that takes two? 

Actually... yeah, probably don't want to watch the match just in case of that. I don't want to see someone get injured like that, despite feeling his booking is absolute bullshit. It's a disaster waiting to happen in more ways than I originally thought.


----------



## KuritaDavion

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Srdjan99 said:


> If Roman Reigns didn't convince you last night that he deserves to be in the main-event of Wrestlemania, I seriously don't know what will. And this is coming from a die-hard Bryan fan, I had no problem with Dragon losing last night


I would say you can still have questions considering the guy Reigns was in with is known for having great matches and Reigns has had maybe 3 good matches in singles. Doesn't build confidence for the main event for the biggest show of the year. And I'm a guy who really doesn't have a hate or love for Reigns.


----------



## Joel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So glad Reigns won. The tears are glorious. But it'll be exceeded come WrestleMania 31 when he wins the title. Only to then be exceeded when Rollins fails to cash in the MITB on him. I cannot wait. If I could just get a cup big enough to catch all these incoming tears, I'd be set. Cannot wait :Vince


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Brock/Reigns has the chance of being Hogan/Warrior wcw bad.


----------



## Trepkos

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Joel said:


> So glad Reigns won. The tears are glorious. But it'll be exceeded come WrestleMania 31 when he wins the title. Only to then be exceeded when Rollins fails to cash in the MITB on him. I cannot wait. If I could just get a cup big enough to catch all these incoming tears, I'd be set. Cannot wait :Vince


With the way Reigns has been single handedly tanking the ratings, there may not be enough people watching to fill your cup with tears.


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It is indeed hilarious watching people get mad and whine over wrestling. The shit is just a show. Enjoy the plot and be happy that they are finally changing course from a decade of Cena. Ah hell, who am I kidding? Fans will continue to love certain guys until they become *'the guy'.* After which point they turn on them on a dime... every time.


----------



## Joel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Trepkos said:


> With the way Reigns has been single handedly tanking the ratings, there may not be enough people watching to fill your cup with tears.


You'll still be around though. I'll just settle for your tears.


----------



## Trepkos

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Joel said:


> You'll still be around though. I'll just settle for your tears.


Around? Yes, because I enjoy belittling Reigns marks (who are my intellectual inferiors.)


----------



## exile123

*So Reigns deserves his spot at Mania and Bryan already had his?*

Let's take a look at this common claim I see from the Reigns fans. Before I get into this, let's be honest here. The majority of Reigns fans are the same people who also cheer for Cena. We know this by the same high pitched (women and kids) chants that Reigns usually gets. Sure some guys like him too but they are the minority of his fanbase, not the majority. Now that we have established who most of his fans are, it helps put things in perspective.

These fans had their original guy, John Cena, at the top of the company for a god damned DECADE now and they are about to have their new guy (Reigns) take that same spot for at least the next decade or so. Meanwhile wrestling fans (not sports entertainment fans) wanted a guy like Daniel Bryan to take the top spot and apparently these Cena/Reigns fans think one year (and not even a year) was more than enough for us to have our guy on top before we go back to a decade of another sports entertainment guy. Are you fucking kidding me? We get one year to your decades of having your guys on top? How is that even remotely fair?

But let's put that aside for a moment and examine the claim that Roman Reigns has earned this spot. Feel free to name some great matches Reigns has had during his career in WWE. Give me about 5 great matches and 5 great promos. Show me his work. I can't even name ONE great match. In fact, he has only had TWO decent matches. One against Bryan last night and one against Orton. Neither match was great by any stretch of the imagination. Daniel Bryan had a much better match against John Cena. Yeah, John fucking Cena. lol Reigns has yet to actually show that he can deliver a great match or a promo so how the hell has he earned anything? Are you saying you earn a shot at the top just by existing on the roster? In that case, give the shot to Dolph Ziggler. He has been there a long time and he has actually delivered great matches.

Now I am going to say something that most people wouldn't expect to hear from me. John Cena is a MUCH better performer than Roman Reigns. This is coming from a guy who has HATED Cena since his days as the Doctor of Thuganomics and my hate has only grown over the years. I am also the same guy who had an open mind about Reigns and thought he had potential, until they started turning him into a cartoon character and basically Cena 2.0.

But despite my hatred for Cena, this is the fucking truth. He is better than Reigns and its not even close. Most of Cena's promos are garbage but he actually has had a few over the years that were decent. A couple even made me laugh. But where Cena really separates himself from Reigns is in the ring. Yeah, most of his matches are predictable and boring but he has had several really epic matches over the years as well, such as Punk vs Cena at MITB, Cena vs Bryan at Summerslam, that epic triple threat at the Rumble this year, Cena vs Edge at Unforgiven, Cena vs JBL at Judgement day and several others. The most important thing about Cena is that he CAN be carried to a great match by a better wrestler. Roman Reigns has been in the ring against guys who can carry other people, such as Orton, Punk, Bryan and Rollins and yet none of his matches have been what i would call great. This guy literally only has a look and that is all there is to him. He has no mic skills at all and his wrestling ability is limited. So considering that and the fact that he hasn't given us any great matches, I want to know why people say he has "earned" his spot at the top after only a god damn year as a singles wrestler and part of that year was spent on the shelf. 

Meanwhile, Daniel Bryan has given us dozens of great matches, several good promos and has busted his ass as a midcarder before getting his shot. And he never even got a proper reign as champion due to the injury. 

The logic of Reigns fans makes no sense at all.


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: So Reigns deserves his spot at Mania and Bryan already had his?*

reigns hasn't earned shit. but he will be champion for the next five years so we either deal with it or stop watching.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: So Reigns deserves his spot at Mania and Bryan already had his?*

Daniel Bryan is not a "wrestling fan guy" - he's an everyone guy. First person they've had to be emphatically over across all demographics in a long time, otherwise I see and agree with what you're saying.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: So Reigns deserves his spot at Mania and Bryan already had his?*

I almost feel sorry for Reigns since I'm sure more than half the people using the "already had his moment" logic will turn on him when he holds the belt for over a year and main events three WM's in a row.


----------



## Joel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Trepkos said:


> Around? Yes, because I enjoy belittling Reigns marks (who are my intellectual inferiors.)


You won't be able to belittle anyone through all those tears you're going to shed.


----------



## CornNthemorN

*Re: So Reigns deserves his spot at Mania and Bryan already had his?*



KINGPIN said:


> I almost feel sorry for Reigns since I'm sure more than half the people using the "already had his moment" logic will turn on him when he holds the belt for over a year and main events three WM's in a row.


no they wont. He's far too attractive. They'll have another excuse in the holster by then as to why he deserves to main event over the best wrestler in the company at that time. probably bring up merch sales or ratings or some bullshit like that, that no wrestling fan really cares about


----------



## thedeparted_94

*Re: So Reigns deserves his spot at Mania and Bryan already had his?*

Yes. I don't know what the Reigns fanboy say when Reigns main events next year as well, but he had his shot this year?


----------



## Trepkos

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Joel said:


> You won't be able to belittle anyone through all those tears you're going to shed.


I know the inability to perform multiple tasks simultaneously exemplifies Reigns marks, given that their lack cognitive function renders them incapable of processing much information and then acting upon that information, but that isn't common to those of us with a triple digit IQ. I assure you.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

All I know is all the people making the stupid Bryan had his moment last year argument this year, better be making the exact same argument against Reigns next year come Mania season.


----------



## exile123

*Re: So Reigns deserves his spot at Mania and Bryan already had his?*



amhlilhaus said:


> reigns hasn't earned shit. but he will be champion for the next five years so we either deal with it or stop watching.


After Mania it is going to be the second option unless Rollins manages to walk away with the title. I won't watch WWE again until Reigns loses it. 

The sad this is some of these people seem to think Reigns isn't going to be Cena 2.0. even though all the signs are there. I'm going to laugh when they are bitching about Reigns in a few years when he has squashed everyone on the roster and has held the title like 6 times already. lol


----------



## exile123

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Joel said:


> You'll still be around though. I'll just settle for your tears.


A moderator trolling people? Holy shit... Wtf is going on around here?


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: So Reigns deserves his spot at Mania and Bryan already had his?*



KINGPIN said:


> I almost feel sorry for Reigns since I'm sure more than half the people using the "already had his moment" logic will turn on him when he holds the belt for over a year and main events three WM's in a row.


This is not going to happen unless Reigns becomes significantly more popular than he is now and expands his fan base to a similar level to John Cena. 

If he's a dud then they'll turn him heel and push someone like Ambrose or Rollins into a top babyface spot. 

They are not going to waste their time if the numbers aren't there. 

Alot of people are failing to understand that Reigns is just a first choice pick for Vince. He is not guaranteed anything. If he bombs he'll just hang around like Orton does as a legit main event guy but he won't be the John Cena of the next 10 years unless he makes the company John Cena type money and that isn't likely. 

He doesn't connect with the audience when he talks and 90% of his gimmick is still just what he was doing in The Shield. 

I personally believe both Ambrose and Rollins will surpass him as a face because when they are given their opportunities in the top role i think they will outsell and out perform him. 

It's true that Cena was never given the top spot. He took it. He printed money for the company and still does to this day. 

The guy who makes Vince the most $ will ultimately be the face of the company. If Reigns bombs then one of his Shield buddies will get a run in that spot. 

This is no doubt part of the reason they are so comfortable phasing Cena out a little more now. 

Reigns is not the only option for WWE. He's just an experiment right now and they have some pretty solid back up plans at their disposal. Even Ryback is another option if Reigns doesn't cut it as a face. 

It will come down to money. If Reigns draws then WWE were right in backing him and he may well flourish as the top guy. However if he doesn't then they'll move on to someone else who can.


----------



## Fissiks

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Joel said:


> You'll still be around though. I'll just settle for your tears.


wait what? forget the Bryan vs Reigns debate...how was this guy made a moderator? it seems kind of unsettling.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> All I know is all the people making the stupid Bryan had his moment last year argument this year, better be making the exact same argument against Reigns next year come Mania season.


What happens if its bryan vs reigns? lol


----------



## Darkod

*WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Seriously, the IWC butthurt is just too damn epic. Come on Vince, don't let us down!


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Why are you butthurt?


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

:woo


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

EDIT: Sorry, this is the wrong thread.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Great input. 10/10


----------



## checkcola

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

ho hum


----------



## Darkod

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



Sith Rollins said:


> Why are you butthurt?


I am?


----------



## Phaedra

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Not about Reigns, the reaction was a reaction to 'WTF did I just listen to?', everyone lining up to suck his dick, Heyman going too far, having to have Bryan put him over ... and then yeah he was okay after Paul had sucked his dick, but most men are kind of relaxed after having their dick sucked relentlessly. 

sickening, no matter who was in Reigns place. That crowd was okay with Reigns, but then Heyman mentioned SCSA and that crowd booed like fuck the implication that Reigns could beat him in 98 is a fucking joke at this point. Stop sucking his dick, stop forcing me to watch you suck his dick, the whole 'putting Reigns over' endeavour is making me feel sexually abused.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

We've dealt with this same thing for a long time with Cena marks. Anything negative people say is said to be the result of "haters". 

I've seen it a ton. Those of us who analyze wrestling without hate all have said "Reigns COULD be the future, but he's simply not ready yet". 
1. he gets gassed too easily
2. His promos are horrible
3. His ringwork makes Cena look like Danial Bryan
4. He hasn't paid any dues.

All of this is true, yet these remarks aren't laced with "hate", but with "reality". 

WWE has based almost their entire company on John Cena for over a decade and it's led to complete mediocrity. Now, with Cena seemingly on his way down, we've held out hope that things will get better....

Not remain the same. Samoan Cena 2.0 is what we're getting instead of innovative storytelling and ideas. The Superman gimmick has been done since 1983 for pete's sake with Hogan, then Ultimate Warrior, etc. Diesel..etc.

Wrestling has shrunk to a shadow of what it once was and could be again.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

The only one butthurt is you with your constant baiting, trolling and flaming posts. No idea why the mods are tolerating your nonsense but you are by far the biggesy cry baby to have joined in recent memory. You're one of the few that are constantly whining about the smarks. 

Make good posts or get the fuck out. You're lucky I'm not a mod. I'd ban you for trolling in a heart beat.


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Hater


----------



## Redzero

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



Darkod said:


> I am?


unkout


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> What happens if its bryan vs reigns? lol


Then they'd both already have had their moments :ti


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Who's we?

"Smart" wrestling fans?


----------



## AJrama

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

That was a bad post. You don't have to hate someone for no reason to be a hater. Certainly everyone has reasons for why they dislike/hate any wrestlers, they're still haters.


----------



## LOL-ins

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Great idea. Piss your fans off and lose money, I know there are fans out there who quit and come back but guess what there are actually smarks who have quit watching. I bet there are a ton of fans who left when Cena got pushed and never turned heel back in 2007.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

The counter thread to the thread baiting bryan fans. The cycle of snark continues unabated.


----------



## checkcola

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The so-and-so had his moment argument is completely disingenuous anyway.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

You know you made it when you have haters.


----------



## ClintDagger

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

When pretty much all of the respected journalists & columnists in the business are saying that Reigns isn't ready for this I think it is safe to say that the criticism isn't hate at all, just fair viewpoints.

Imagine if a new stable debuts later this year with Corbin, Balor, & Owens. Then 2.5 years later it's Corbin getting the mega push main eventing WM while the other 2 are put in mid-card matches. That seems impossible but that's exactly what happened. A lot of people behind the scenes didn't even want Reigns in the shield because he was too green but McMahons needed eye candy and insisted he be the 3rd guy. Now he's in a spot many believe he won't be able to handle, including the so-called experts.


----------



## HelloLadies1482

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Dat moderator action. Reigns fans....hahahaha


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

That segment probably turned more on the fence fans or even slightly okay Reigns marks into "fuck that shit... better than the history of the world? What the fuck?!"


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

You do realize that is a heel manager saying all that crap?


----------



## Hawkke

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



IDONTSHIV said:


> The counter thread to the thread baiting bryan fans. The cycle of snark continues unabated.


As the Wrestling Forum Turns?
General Smarpkspital?
The Young and The Reigns?
Days of our WWE?
Bryan's Hype?
Guiding Scripted Promo?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

A part of me wants too but na they have suffered enough


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



ClintDagger said:


> When pretty much all of the respected journalists & columnists in the business are saying that Reigns isn't ready for this I think it is safe to say that the criticism isn't hate at all, just fair viewpoints.
> 
> Imagine if a new stable debuts later this year with Corbin, Balor, & Owens. Then 2.5 years later it's Corbin getting the mega push main eventing WM while the other 2 are put in mid-card matches. That seems impossible but that's exactly what happened. A lot of people behind the scenes didn't even want Reigns in the shield because he was too green but McMahons needed eye candy and insisted he be the 3rd guy. Now he's in a spot many believe he won't be able to handle, including the so-called experts.


This may be too much for the fan boys to read, but it's a very good post. Kudos for that friend.

He's not ready. That's what we're saying. If we were saying "He sucks! He'll never be ready" then yeah, that's hate. What we're saying is simply cold, harsh reality.

And because they're pushing him too early, he may never reach the pinnacle due to it.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



ClintDagger said:


> When pretty much all of the respected journalists & columnists in the business are saying that Reigns isn't ready for this I think it is safe to say that the criticism isn't hate at all, just fair viewpoints.
> 
> Imagine if a new stable debuts later this year with Corbin, Balor, & Owens. Then 2.5 years later it's Corbin getting the mega push main eventing WM while the other 2 are put in mid-card matches. That seems impossible but that's exactly what happened. A lot of people behind the scenes didn't even want Reigns in the shield because he was too green but McMahons needed eye candy and insisted he be the 3rd guy. Now he's in a spot many believe he won't be able to handle, including the so-called experts.


I don't think it's fair to blast the booking here. I personally found Shield's booking to be AMAZING.

You had the frontman, the natural killer on the mic, Dean Ambrose. You had the talented in-ring guy who didn't have much mic skills, then you had the glorified henchman with one line.

They then started to give Reigns a push, but they did it subtle. Some beast performances with a really interesting moveset but still no lines. Ambrose started to get jealous and looked to be the ridiculously obvious heel character, while Rollins tried to keep the troops together because he was nothing without it.

Boom, Ambrose stays with the group, solidifying himself as a capable face. Roman Reigns continues to do well, but needed the whole Shield gimmick to continue forward. Seth Rollins showed ridiculously unexpected mic skills and developed himself a character.

The problem is what's went down since then.

Roman Reigns should never have won the Royal Rumble. That was as bad as Batista. The Royal Rumble is right up there. He could have even won the title, but winning the Rumble or challenging for the belt going into WrestleMania is too much. Even worse, all of this being at the expense of Daniel Bryan. After the Batista Rumble, and the failure to add Byran, WWE fully redeemed themselves with his WM moment. But he should have been allowed to continue that. Having him drop out of the Rumble so early, having him lose to Reigns and then that embarrassing handshake moment on Raw. It's too much. They books Reigns to perfection. Everyone got interested in him without him getting any spotlight from Ambrose in Shield. They just pushed it too far, and now I fully expect them to take the piss and have him cleanly beat Brock Lesnar at WM, with Heyman failing to break the rules too.

Hopefully, Brock absolutely DESTROYS Roman Reigns at the Rumble and we see him maybe in a feud with John Cena. That would be REALLY interesting since they have both been presented as Supermen.

John Cena has rarely been in the main event and is now challenging for the US Title level. They have done REALLY good in keeping him true to his fans (which I HATE but they want to maintain) but keeping him back a bit. He DOESN'T need to be replaced though. We don't need a superman. Daniel Bryan is more of a Rey Mysterio, and that works.

And I was a big fan of Reigns the second I saw him in FCW. I had him in every "up and comer" BTBs I failed to continue with, often having him tagging with Leo Kruger.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

this thread and that segment ut


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Who's we?
> 
> "Smart" wrestling fans?


As opposed to "Blind dumbasses"? Then yes, we're smart wrestling fans. 

Reigns could suffer from what I call "Wildfire Syndrome". 

Know who Tommy "Wildfire" Rich is? Nope? Don't feel bad if you don't. He was too young, yet pushed into the NWA World Title years ago by beating Harley Race. After that? He never achieved jack or squat after that. Last I saw of him he was "Thomas Rich" a member of a lame group of jobbers called The York Foundation. 

This is just one example of many.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

They're sending him death threats and wishing injury upon him. That makes them haters.


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

The only reason Reigns 'isn't ready' is because the geek patrol have decided that he isn't ready. His actual performance is absolutely fine and if the people were 100% behind him then it would be pretty excellent TBH. You marks are crying about something you've made for yourselves, so shut the fuck up and enjoy the show.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

People who accuse others of being "haters" are merely just people who are insecure and need thicker skin. Calling someone a hater is just the easy way out and flat our refusal to acknowledge ones faults


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

There's a difference between giving criticism and just plain hating. 

The people I'd call haters are the ones that you see in every single Reigns thread - positive or negative, mocking Reigns fans for even liking the guy, the ones who have nothing to offer but "He's a talentless hack", "Cena 2.0", "only women/kids like him", etc. These people have nothing else to offer to the discussion.

And you know what the irony is in all of this, OP? Your own post is one that is a veiled bash thread or at least it comes off like it. You couldn't go without throwing out insult of your own. I mean, what does "Samoan Cena 2.0" add to anything as far as a decent discussion? Oh, and wrestling is all of a sudden "shrunk to a shadow" because Reigns is main eventing Wrestlemania. "His ring works makes Cena looks like Bryan". I mean, I'm not saying you can't say this, because it's your opinion, but if you're looking for civilized discussions with how you put certain things, I don't think that's going to happen.

Just my two cents.


----------



## A-C-P

*WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the interne...*

I get wanting to put over Reigns and making him "look strong" but that was way OTT for me.

I am not a fan of Reigns, no secret, think he has potential and I can see the value in him for the future, but now just wasn't the right time to push him and currently I personally do not find him all that entertaining. With that said after the last month and the match last night I was ok with getting the WM spot this year, made my peace.

And then in 10 minutes the WWE pretty much ruined it again. The OTT "dick sucking" as Phaedra put it was just to much. If that is what we are getting for the next 5 weeks, it will turn off more people from Reigns than it will bring over to his side. Hell they didn't even start with the GOAT talk about Cena until a couple years ago, they did it with Reigns after his 2nd PPV singles match.

The biggest thing I didn't want Reigns to become was Cena 2.0,
He took another step closer to that tonight sadly

But as for the OP's comment, yes WWE by all means please keep doing these segments and turn people off of a guy you want to be the next face of your company.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



cookiepuss said:


> There's a difference between giving criticism and just plain hating. A
> 
> The people I'd call haters are the ones that you see in every single Reigns thread - positive or negative, mocking Reigns fans for even liking the guy, the ones who have nothing to offer but "He's a talentless hack", "Cena 2.0", "only women/kids like him", etc. These people have nothing else to offer to the discussion.
> 
> And you know what the irony is in all of this, OP? Your own post is one that is a veiled bash thread or at least it comes off like it. You couldn't go without throwing out insult of your own. I mean, what does "Samoan Cena 2.0" add to anything as far as a decent discussion? Oh, and wrestling is all of a sudden "shrunk to a shadow" because Reigns is main eventing Wrestlemania. "His ring works makes Cena looks like Bryan". I mean, I'm not saying you can't say this, because it's your opinion, but if you're looking for civilized discussions with how you put certain things, I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Aren't you doing the same thing by considering "Cena 2.0" or "Makes Cena look like Bryan" as 'hate'?


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



cookiepuss said:


> There's a difference between giving criticism and just plain hating. A
> 
> The people I'd call haters are the ones that you see in every single Reigns thread - positive or negative, mocking Reigns fans for even liking the guy, the ones who have nothing to offer but "He's a talentless hack", "Cena 2.0", "only women/kids like him", etc. These people have nothing else to offer to the discussion.
> 
> And you know what the irony is in all of this, OP? Your own post is one that is a veiled bash thread or at least it comes off like it. You couldn't go without throwing out insult of your own. I mean, what does "Samoan Cena 2.0" add to anything as far as a decent discussion? Oh, and wrestling is all of a sudden "shrunk to a shadow" because Reigns is main eventing Wrestlemania. "His ring works makes Cena looks like Bryan". I mean, I'm not saying you can't say this, because it's your opinion, but if you're looking for civilized discussions with how you put certain things, I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Just my two cents.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Criticism is deserved at times. The match last night was poor, it was badly booked and paced and had Reigns once again being used in a role that wasn't suitable for him. In general though, Reigns' performance ranges from acceptable to very good, and most of the criticism really is just marks crying mark tears because their favorite wrestler isn't main eventing WM again.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



A-C-P said:


> I get wanting to put over Reigns and making him "look strong" but that was way OTT for me.
> 
> I am not a fan of Reigns, no secret, think he has potential and I can see the value in him for the future, but now just wasn't the right time to push him and currently I personally do not find him all that entertaining. With that said after the last month and the match last night I was ok with getting the WM spot this year, made my peace.
> 
> And then in 10 minutes the WWE pretty much ruined it again. The OTT "dick sucking" as Phaedra put it was just to much. If that is what we are getting for the next 5 weeks, it will turn off more people from Reigns than it will bring over to his side. Hell they didn't even start with the GOAT talk about Cena until a couple years ago, they did it with Reigns after his 2nd PPV singles match.
> 
> The biggest thing I didn't want Reigns to become was Cena 2.0,
> He took another step closer to that tonight sadly


WWE just uploaded the video and there are virtually no dislikes. I'm telling you the casual and hardcore fans like Reigns, the only place that I've seen this hate for Reigns is on WF.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Stinger Fan said:


> People who accuse others of being "haters" are merely just people who are insecure and need thicker skin. Calling someone a hater is just the easy way out and flat our refusal to acknowledge ones faults


What about those who call others whiteknights/Vince cocksucker around here for daring to post something positive about WWE?


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Reigns fans be like, "Fuck skill"..


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



FriedTofu said:


> What about those who call others whiteknights/Vince cocksucker around here for daring to post something positive about WWE?


You're suggesting that those who say that are every single person who has something negative to say in general? Negative does not mean hating , its all in the context of what is being said 

You should never blind support or blind hate anything , just my way of thinking


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Reigns is already the best overall talent in the company, haters can try and dispute it all they wish, they're just upset because all the non-profitable IWC darlings will be crushed by Reigns.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Stinger Fan said:


> You're suggesting that those who say that are every single person who has something negative to say in general? Negative does not mean hating , its all in the context of what is being said
> 
> You should never blind support or blind hate anything , just my way of thinking


So you agree that those who hate on others for not being overly critical are insecure?


----------



## Reign Man

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Joel said:


> You'll still be around though. I'll just settle for your tears.


That's exactly why WWE has stopped catering to these people. They realize that no matter how much they complain and claim to hate the product, WWE has them hooked. They can't stop thinking about it, can't stop watching it, can't stop posting about it on forums and social media websites.

Even if they illegally stream the shows, they're still drawing publicity to the product which is what WWE wants.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

The term hater comes from an urban/hip hop world. The term is based on hating someone because of their success. You don't dislike a guy because he mistreats a girl you hate him because she's to pretty for him. You dont hate a Quarterback because he's not good enough to be in the NFL you hate him because he got the biggest contract. You see it in post here all the time let him spend time in the mid-card id be ok with him fighting Shemus or Rusev. So its ok if you take the man's success down a notch. That is a hater.


----------



## A-C-P

*WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the interne...*



Reign Man said:


> WWE just uploaded the video and there are virtually no dislikes. I'm telling you the casual and hardcore fans like Reigns, the only place that I've seen this hate for Reigns is on WF.



Then you really don't look many other places. And I really don't care what others think. The rest of the world can like Reigns (and apparently in whatever fantasy world you live in they do) doesn't mean I have to be a fan, b/c I have a brain and free will and can make up my own mind and decide that Reigns does not really entertain me (not a shot at real Reigns fans as you guys also have the ability and right to decide to like Reigns)

So basically I am saying you can move on troll unkout


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Funaki7 said:


> Aren't you doing the same thing by considering "Cena 2.0" or "Makes Cena look like Bryan" as 'hate'?


No, not really. I have no problems with Cena. Whenever someone throws out "Cena 2.0", it's not usually meant to be taken as a complement around here. And by the way, those were the OP's words, not mine.


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the interne...*



A-C-P said:


> So basically I am saying you can move on troll unkout


They say name calling is the signal of defeat and the first resort of a weak mind. Looks like Reigns and his fanbase is getting too much for you to handle emotionally. Maybe you should watch ROH instead.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Shadowcran said:


> As opposed to "Blind dumbasses"? Then yes, we're smart wrestling fans.
> 
> Reigns could suffer from what I call "Wildfire Syndrome".
> 
> Know who Tommy "Wildfire" Rich is? Nope? Don't feel bad if you don't. He was too young, yet pushed into the NWA World Title years ago by beating Harley Race. After that? He never achieved jack or squat after that. Last I saw of him he was "Thomas Rich" a member of a lame group of jobbers called The York Foundation.
> 
> This is just one example of many.


You still didn't say who "we" is.

Not everyone is a "hater", but "we" doesn't mean anything. Even if people opposed to Reigns's direction was a "we", I don't know how you know that 'they' are all not "haters" unless you can read their minds because you're part of the "we".

In other words, this thread is just a way of saying only Roman Reigns fans are dumb enough to call everyone "haters". Only Roman Reigns himself said something like that. But I'm pretty sure that there are 'haters' and people who call others haters in each fanbase.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



THANOS said:


> Reigns fans be like, "Fuck skill"..


You're a real comedian :ti



x78 said:


> Criticism is deserved at times. The match last night was poor, it was badly booked and paced and had Reigns once again being used in a role that wasn't suitable for him. In general though, Reigns' performance ranges from acceptable to very good, and most of the criticism really is just marks crying mark tears because their favorite wrestler isn't main eventing WM again.


Oh damn, you thought that matched was poor? I thought that match was very entertaining and Daniel Bryan and Reigns both put on great performances. I thought it was Reigns best match of his career. Different strokes, for different folks, I guess. But yeah, I agree with you on the latter when it comes to some fans.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



cookiepuss said:


> No, not really. I have no problems with Cena. Whenever someone throws out "Cena 2.0", it's not usually meant to be taken as a complement around here. And by the way, those were the OP's words, not mine.


Could be a compliment.

Surely you get why someone is annoyed at the win/win/win/win booking though?


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Funaki7 said:


> Could be a compliment.
> 
> Surely you get why someone is annoyed at the win/win/win/win booking though?


Certainly


----------



## Reign Man

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Funaki7 said:


> Could be a compliment.
> 
> Surely you get why someone is annoyed at the win/win/win/win booking though?


I seem to recall Reigns being pinned by Big Show a few weeks back with a chokeslam. A wrestler many people don't take seriously and a finisher that everybody seems to kick out of. They made him look weak there, this isn't Cena type booking.


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Reign Man said:


> I seem to recall Reigns being pinned by Big Show a few weeks back with a chokeslam. A wrestler many people don't take seriously and a finisher that everybody seems to kick out of. They made him look weak there, this isn't Cena type booking.


One on one match with no interference?

I even said, he could well have won the title earlier in the year and I'd have been fine with it. Even off the mic, he was really captivating towards the end of Shield. But Royal Rumble and WrestleMania main event, it's just waaaaay over the top. I'd never even liked Daniel Bryan and felt his in-ring WWE skills were waaaaay blown out of proportion, but since his big push he was absolutely awesome in every aspect and they seem determined to crush him, ever since the Wyatt feud.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the interne...*



Reign Man said:


> They say name calling is the signal of defeat and the first resort of a weak mind. Looks like Reigns and his fanbase is getting too much for you to handle emotionally. Maybe you should watch ROH instead.



:ha

I am an avid viewer of ROH, pretty good product actually.

Not sure how I will ever get over this "defeat" on an Internet wrestling forum :lmao. But I guess I can let you have this "win" because I can clearly see you need it much more than I do

:jericho2


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Ah, I might as well stop caring and just watch him crash and burn. We know it's going to happen. At best he'll be the next Sheamus. But the next Cena? Don't make me laugh.


----------



## TLGOAT

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Funaki7 said:


> *Seth Rollins showed ridiculously unexpected mic skills and developed himself a character.*


Seth is still garbage on the mic. Every bit as bad as Roman.


----------



## A-C-P

*ROMAN REIGNS Road To WrestleMania Discussion Thread*



Stone Hot said:


> What happens if its bryan vs reigns? lol




:lol

Don't know, you'd have to ask the people that continue spewing the BS argument that Bryan should not ME this year b/c of last year

I personally would have no issues with that ME for WM next year


----------



## T0M

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Big Show's over-acting is embarrassing.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



Reign Man said:


> WWE just uploaded the video and there are virtually no dislikes. I'm telling you the casual and hardcore fans like Reigns, the only place that I've seen this hate for Reigns is on WF.


Just uploaded being key here. Give it time.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Reign Man said:


> I seem to recall Reigns being pinned by Big Show a few weeks back with a chokeslam. A wrestler many people don't take seriously and a finisher that everybody seems to kick out of. They made him look weak there, this isn't Cena type booking.


That match booking made no sense to ...anyone's storyline. Big Slow should be on his way out and jobbing to mid carders by now. People are dead sick of hearing his music or seeing him at all. They're not "booing or cheering" they're "cricketing" as in all you hear are crickets for his reactions. Korne/Kane is almost there as well.

I don't hate the two, but I'm honestly tired of seeing them and cannot imagine another storyline for them. It's like if Monday Night Football was the same two teams every single week for umpteen years. Who would care after a certain point?


----------



## Allsportsrgreat+

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



LOL-ins said:


> Great idea. Piss your fans off and lose money, I know there are fans out there who quit and come back but guess what there are actually smarks who have quit watching. I bet there are a ton of fans who left when Cena got pushed and never turned heel back in 2007.


LOL-ins posted something smart and intelligent???

Maybe there is a god after all.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the interne...*



A-C-P said:


> :ha
> 
> I am an avid viewer of ROH, pretty good product actually.
> 
> Not sure how I will ever get over this "defeat" on an Internet wrestling forum :lmao. But I guess I can let you have this "win" because I can clearly see you need it much more than I do
> 
> :jericho2


You made her/him look strong. Vince and Co would be proud :vince


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Great idea, he got praised to the moon and then his horrible mic skills killed it all. Hahahahahaaha.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



FriedTofu said:


> You do realize that is a heel manager saying all that crap?


So? A heel manager would say quite the opposite of what he did. He buried all the iconic champions WWE has had with the exception of Lesnar to put Roman over, how is that heelish?


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Nah, OP. Didn't you know? You're either a MLP loving, hot pocket eating, neckbearded virgin or you love the indies too much to give Vinny Mac's creations a chance. No middle ground. Them's the breaks. :draper2


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



Darkod said:


> Seriously, the IWC butthurt is just too damn epic. Come on Vince, don't let us down!


You're part of the IWC

You're also butthurt

See Topic


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



cookiepuss said:


> There's a difference between giving criticism and just plain hating.
> 
> The people I'd call haters are the ones that you see in every single Reigns thread - positive or negative, mocking Reigns fans for even liking the guy, the ones who have nothing to offer but "He's a talentless hack", "Cena 2.0", "only women/kids like him", etc. These people have nothing else to offer to the discussion.
> 
> And you know what the irony is in all of this, OP? Your own post is one that is a veiled bash thread or at least it comes off like it. You couldn't go without throwing out insult of your own. I mean, what does "Samoan Cena 2.0" add to anything as far as a decent discussion? Oh, and wrestling is all of a sudden "shrunk to a shadow" because Reigns is main eventing Wrestlemania. "His ring works makes Cena looks like Bryan". I mean, I'm not saying you can't say this, because it's your opinion, but if you're looking for civilized discussions with how you put certain things, I don't think that's going to happen.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Here's your two cents back since you obviously need all the "sense" you can get.

He IS Cena 2.0. Cena was Ultimate Warrior 2.0 who was Hulk Hogan 2.0. It's been going on for 32 years now. 

He IS terrible on the mic. This can be fixed with effort
He IS terrible with his getting gassed. this can be fixed with effort.
His moveset IS limited. This can be fixed too.

Telling the truth isn't hate unless the person reading it just can't handle it.


----------



## Trepkos

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



Sith Rollins said:


> Why are you butthurt?


Because he was pounded in the butt by Roman Reigns so hard that it hurts.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



DemBoy said:


> So? A heel manager would say quite the opposite of what he did. He buried all the iconic champions WWE has had with the exception of Lesnar to put Roman over, how is that heelish?


Heel manager buries all the past champions. That is the heelish part.

Would you rather Heyman say Reigns sucks and can't beat Lesnar because all the past champions couldn't beat Lesnar and repeat the 'overcome the odds' storytelling? Its just a different spin to the same shit that is pro-wrestling.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



KINGPIN said:


> Nah, OP. Didn't you know? You're either a MLP loving, hot pocket eating, neckbearded virgin or you love the indies too much to give Vinny Mac's creations a chance. No middle ground. Them's the breaks. :draper2


Heh, The Indies need some work. For every star there's a Hillbilly Jim or 10 that I wouldn't book outside a high school gym.

We judge the WWE by it's entire "talent" but the indies by their best. It's fair since WWE is the one on the pedestal.

However, when the WWE is mediocre and it's the only one on the "national pedestal", I shudder. Almost impossible to gain new viewers/fans.

Well, I don't like hot pockets, I do have a beard and am disabled, but at 44, I can't remember being a virgin. As to the Hot Pockets, I got tired of them some years ago and can't make myself eat them anymore. 

J/k around, I get the gyst of your post, just having some fun to let off the steam from that silly and pointless Raw finish.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*










*SEE GUIZE, THEY LIKE REIGNS MORE, YEAH!*


----------



## Funaki7

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Cena would be fairly solid on the mic if he was anyone else. A guy in his position saying what he does is just so cheesy. An up and coming guy with that much passion behind his promos would be very well respected, you just cant be the top guy and be like "Im taking out the trash".


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



FriedTofu said:


> Heel manager buries all the past champions. That is the heelish part.
> 
> Would you rather Heyman say Reigns sucks and can't beat Lesnar because all the past champions couldn't beat Lesnar and repeat the '*overcome the odds*' storytelling? Its just a different spin to the same shit that is pro-wrestling.


Its literally the same "overcome the odds" shit, "You can beat everyone in this world, but not my guy" is the same fucking shit as to say "You fucking sucks and you would never beat my client" and you could say that without burying every other fucking past champion while putting over the new guy. A heel manager never puts over his opponent, no matter what.

BTW not every pro-wrestling show is this shitty.


----------



## Trepkos

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Who's we?
> 
> "Smart" wrestling fans?


"Smart" fans would be those who realize this guy's utter lack of talent. So, yes.

The lack of intelligence of Reigns marks has long been established.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Hmm, doesn't really seem to bother me.


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



DemBoy said:


> Its literally the same "overcome the odds" shit, "You can beat everyone in this world, but not my guy" is the same fucking shit as to say "You fucking sucks and you would never beat my client" and you could say that without burying every other fucking past champion while putting over the new guy. A heel manager never puts over his opponent, no matter what.
> 
> BTW not every pro-wrestling show is this shitty.


So blame it on Heyman/script for overwriting a 'new' spin on the old story then. Heel managers can disrespect the past. Heel managers can put over the opponent too. One could even argue the heel manager might be trying to get the opponent overconfident and then bring him down to size because he can't beat his guy.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



DemBoy said:


> BTW not every pro-wrestling show is this shitty.


Because they don't normally break the 4th wall to this extent just to get a guy over. Wrestling has a sophisticated audience, and there is a line between suspension of disbelief and repulsive booking. 

WWE might as well now book Hornswoggle or a B-list actor to win the title with a finger poke of doom and come out and claim that he's the greatest wrestler that ever lived and people on here will still defend the booking because everyone criticizing it is just a hater or upset their guy isn't main eventing. 

For me, Reigns is now David Arquette. Deal with it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

I'm pissed with WWE tbh, they didn't make him look strong enough for me.

I want Austin, Rock, Hogan & Bruno there next week, all putting him over. 

He's gotta look strong going into Mania'


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



Riptear said:


> Because they don't normally break the 4th wall to this extent just to get a guy over. Wrestling has a sophisticated audience, and there is a line between suspension of disbelief and repulsive booking.
> 
> WWE might as well now book Hornswoggle or a B-list actor to win the title with a finger poke of doom and come out and claim that he's the greatest wrestler that ever lived and people on here will still defend the booking because everyone criticizing it is just a hater or upset their guy isn't main eventing.
> 
> For me, Reigns is now David Arquette. Deal with it.


It worked the last time that one guy broke the 4th wall to get over.

Too bad that's all he could do to stay over because he didn't have DA LOOK.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



FriedTofu said:


> It worked the last time that one guy broke the 4th wall to get over.
> 
> Too bad that's all he could do to stay over because he didn't have DA LOOK.


The reason why it worked for Punk was because his speaking points resonated with most of the audience. 

Reason why it doesn't work for Reigns is because the WWE's booking is exaggerating Reigns to a level he hasn't achieved and isn't even close to at this point. He would have been in just one more year.

The thing that makes me sad is that this has nothing to do with Reigns. The poor guy is merely a pawn in Vince's vendetta against one CM Punk statement.


----------



## RandomLurker

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> *SEE GUIZE, THEY LIKE REIGNS MORE, YEAH!*


Figured they would keep throwing out Reigns vs Bryan polls until their boy finally wins one. 

Even then, what the fuck kind of poll is "cooler fanbase name"? :lol


----------



## Cyon

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'm pissed with WWE tbh, they didn't make him look strong enough for me.
> 
> I want Austin, Rock, Hogan & Bruno there next week, all putting him over.
> 
> He's gotta look strong going into Mania'


They need to at least get a bunch of Randy Savage and Ultimate Warrior promos and edit them so it looks like they are putting Reigns over hard.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



Cyon said:


> They need to at least get a bunch of Randy Savage and Ultimate Warrior promos and edit them so it looks like they are putting Reigns over hard.


That would be amazing!


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Ts has succeeded.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> *SEE GUIZE, THEY LIKE REIGNS MORE, YEAH!*


Funny cause everytime bryan wins a poll like that loads of people gloat about it, but i guess now they suddenly don't matter? how predictable :grin2:


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

I also watch wrestling hoping it's terrible so I can see people complain online, hell of a hobby.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> I also watch wrestling hoping it's terrible so I can see people complain online, hell of a hobby.




watching a show that you enjoy is a good hobby i'd say.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

I agree. Roman has good looks. So do Cena! I tink Cena n Roman should jerk each other off into mouths of each other, would be best wrestling! I love hot guy wrestling, more jiz please!


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Paul Heyman was trolling tonight. I didn't take what he said seriously about Reigns beating Hogan, Austin, Rock and Bruno in their primes. It was an interesting choice as a way of putting him over, but I'm not sweating it. #MyMoneyIsOnRomanReigns was a funny trend to me since it was so over the top. 

I do wish Brock had shown up tonight but I did like Reigns' line that "...he ain't gonna like me anyway" in regards to Brock after he beats him at WM 31. 

I'm happy the crowd supported him tonight. I'm not sure if the worst of the backlash is over, but most of the crowds have been receptive and they were here for him tonight. Nashville was a hot crowd. I wish they'd been the audience for Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane. 

I do like that Bryan/Reigns are still interacting with each other but I'm not sure where it's headed.


----------



## Allur

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

It and the thought of the anal pain it would cause entertained me a lot more than the majority of the segments in the past couple of years have. :toomanykobes


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Funaki7 said:


> Cena would be fairly solid on the mic if he was anyone else. A guy in his position saying what he does is just so cheesy. An up and coming guy with that much passion behind his promos would be very well respected, you just cant be the top guy and be like "Im taking out the trash".


In truth, you just made a great point. He's not bad, it's his material that makes a person cringe. He's not Ric Flair, but pretty good and comfortable on it. John Cena that is.

Reigns simply needs work. It's not like I've been saying his cause is hopeless, but it will get there if he doesn't get the work in first. You can tell he's not comfortable on it and hasn't found a niche at all. 

Perhaps, as a subtle reminder of where Reigns can go if he's pushed too fast, we start calling him "Wildfire" Roman Reigns? 

Also, the song Wildfire, although released in 1975 was still widely popular by the time of Tommy "Wildfire" Rich. lol, seemed like every horse born after that date on farms was named that.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

According to some Reigns mark and Reigns himself I should not criticize him because I hate my life and I never wrestled myself so I shouldnt have an opinion and like who the company tells me too thats why I dont take them serious theres too many trolls like Reigns man etc trying to bait and seek attention.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Dear Reigns threads:


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*



Darkod said:


> Seriously, the IWC butthurt is just too damn epic. Come on Vince, don't let us down!


You did notice what DB and Heyman said about Reigns made Reigns get booed more right


----------



## 5*RVD

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

It's bad business. That's why it's annoying to watch very often. Let Reigns have his main event spot but don't forget about the performers that are liked organically.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: WWE should do more of these segments to piss off Reigns haters on the internet, even make 'em cry!*

Only a fucking kid or some absolute tosser would think of such a suggestion OP.

Well done, :applause.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@THANOS *I know you genuinely care about the opinions of Don Tony and Kevin Castle and wouldn't dare post a Reigns bashing thread just to start shit, so I went ahead and grabbed this link for you: http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/don-tony-and-kevin-castle-show

Fast forward to the 15 minute mark where Kevin Castle says if he had never watched wrestling, he'd be rooting for Reigns at Fast Lane, Reigns is a very likeable guy, he was cool, calm, and collected last night, he was watching Fast Lane at top volume, the crowd supported Reigns, the boos were minimal, Heyman legitimately thinks Roman Reigns is money, he will grow into his role, and he can't fathom how anyone couldn't see that. He also says guys who bash Reigns for his look are insecure because Reigns is the type of guy they fear their girlfriend leaving them for. To close things off, he talks about how stupid it would be for people in the 80's to say "WARRIOR ISN'T READY" and how stupid it is for people to say Reigns shouldn't be in his position because "he can't wrestle" as he's prepared to name 15 people who "can't wrestle" that were super over.*


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Paul Heyman was trolling tonight. I didn't take what he said seriously about Reigns beating Hogan, Austin, Rock and Bruno in their primes. It was an interesting choice as a way of putting him over, but I'm not sweating it. #MyMoneyIsOnRomanReigns was a funny trend to me since it was so over the top.
> 
> I do wish Brock had shown up tonight but I did like Reigns' line that "...he ain't gonna like me anyway" in regards to Brock after he beats him at WM 31.
> 
> I'm happy the crowd supported him tonight. I'm not sure if the worst of the backlash is over, but most of the crowds have been receptive and they were here for him tonight. Nashville was a hot crowd. I wish they'd been the audience for Reigns/Bryan at Fast Lane.
> 
> I do like that Bryan/Reigns are still interacting with each other but I'm not sure where it's headed.


The worst of the backlash (I mean outside of the Rumble in Philly) hasn't even started yet, I think. They have got a string of "smark crowd" cities coming up and WM and the Raw after to.

I like the Bryan/Reigns dynamic, but I think it is going in a bad direction (i brought this up in the Raw discussion thread) They did not start anything new for Bryan and had him come out there and completely support Reigns, then team with him again later, and it wasn't to start a side story for Bryan it was to further a different story.

I hope am I so wrong here, but, it seems to me the WWE is going to keep Bryan with Reigns through WM, as his, for lack of a better term "babysitter" and "boo shield" and I even have thoughts that Bryan is not even having a match at Mania, and is just going to be in Reigns corner as a way to even things up by having Heyman in Lesnar's corner, and also as a way to shield Roman from backlash from the Mania crowd.

And if this is the plan, it will turn a lot of people off the whole title match IMO. I know it is not what Bryan fans want and I would guess most Reigns fan do not want him to have a "babysitter"


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> @THANOS *I know you genuinely care about the opinions of Don Tony and Kevin Castle and wouldn't dare post a Reigns bashing thread just to start shit, so I went ahead and grabbed this link for you: http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/don-tony-and-kevin-castle-show
> 
> Fast forward to the 15 minute mark where Kevin Castle says if he had never watched wrestling, he'd be rooting for Reigns at Fast Lane, Reigns is a very likeable guy, he was cool, calm, and collected last night, he was watching Fast Lane at top volume, the crowd supported Reigns, the boos were minimal, Heyman legitimately thinks Roman Reigns is money, he will grow into his role, and he can't fathom how anyone couldn't see that. He also says guys who bash Reigns for his look are insecure because Reigns is the type of guy they fear their girlfriend leaving them for. To close things off, he talks about how stupid it would be for people in the 80's to say "WARRIOR ISN'T READY" and how stupid it is for people to say Reigns shouldn't be in his position because "he can't wrestle" as he's prepared to name 15 people who "can't wrestle" that were super over.*



We see this in every sport. Hate the Yankees, Hate Duke, Hate Floyd Mayweather.....it is hard to relate to superstars especially if you weren't the popular/cool kid/athlete in high school/college etc. People relate to the everyman. The underdog to say if a guy like Bryan who doesn't look like much can do it then maybe I can. These are the same type of people who talk down about a woman and criticize her because she works out and diets to look great and they say she's conceited or stuck on her self. These people are everywhere. Unfortunately this board is full of theme.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> The worst of the backlash (I mean outside of the Rumble in Philly) hasn't even started yet, I think. They have got a string of "smark crowd" cities coming up and WM and the Raw after to.
> 
> I like the Bryan/Reigns dynamic, but I think it is going in a bad direction (i brought this up in the Raw discussion thread) They did not start anything new for Bryan and had him come out there and completely support Reigns, then team with him again later, and it wasn't to start a side story for Bryan it was to further a different story.
> 
> I hope am I so wrong here, but, it seems to me the WWE is going to keep Bryan with Reigns through WM, as his, for lack of a better term "babysitter" and "boo shield" and I even have thoughts that Bryan is not even having a match at Mania, and is just going to be in Reigns corner as a way to even things up by having Heyman in Lesnar's corner, and also as a way to shield Roman from backlash from the Mania crowd.
> 
> And if this is the plan, it will turn a lot of people off the whole title match IMO. I know it is not what Bryan fans want and I would guess most Reigns fan do not want him to have a "babysitter"


A lot of folks wanted every crowd after the Royal Rumble to boo Reigns out of the building. That hasn't happened. WM 31 very well may be Philly the sequel, but the crowds have been decent so far. We'll see what happens in Pittsburgh and Jersey. 

Yes, Bryan should be more than Reigns' one man spirit squad. Even though I like the Reigns/Bryan dynamic, I don't want or need him around Reigns to be a babysitter. I don't want Rock, Bryan or anyone else serving as a shield. Roman should stand on his own. The WWE should put their faith in him and not give him a crutch when he's trying to stand on his own.

Speaking of which, Reigns has made improvements since the Rumble. I'm bias, but he's done all that he's asked of. He's held his own. Granted, if you're going to headline WM, you should already be ready but this is the situation we're in and Reigns' seems to be getting a lot of cookies for doing his part. 

I like the audio that @Pyro and bullshit posted. Don and Kevin laid it bare. So many love Hogan, Warrior, Goldberg, etc and they're not mat technicians. Some of the criticism levied against Reigns is attached with a measure of pettiness and hypocrisy. Reigns' isn't the best in the world but some act like he's the worst person to ever step foot in the ring.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> A lot of folks wanted every crowd after the Royal Rumble to boo Reigns out of the building. That hasn't happened. WM 31 very well may be Philly the sequel, but the crowds have been decent so far. We'll see what happens in Pittsburgh and Jersey.
> 
> Yes, Bryan should be more than Reigns' one man spirit squad. Even though I like the Reigns/Bryan dynamic, I don't want or need him around Reigns to be a babysitter. I don't want Rock, Bryan or anyone else serving as a shield. Roman should stand on his own. The WWE should put their faith in him and not give him a crutch when he's trying to stand on his own.
> 
> Speaking of which, Reigns has made improvements since the Rumble. I'm bias, but he's done all that he's asked of. He's held his own. Granted, if you're going to headline WM, you should already be ready but this is the situation we're in and Reigns' seems to be getting a lot of cookies for doing his part.
> 
> I like the audio that @Pyro and bullshit posted. Don and Kevin laid it bare. So many love Hogan, Warrior, Goldberg, etc and they're not mat technicians. Some of the criticism levied against Reigns is attached with a measure of pettiness and hypocrisy. Reigns' isn't the best in the world but some act like he's the worst person to ever step foot in the ring.


Think you misunderstood my point about the backlash, I am saying nothing will ever be as bad as it was in Philly, but there is still some backlash coming I don't think it is over by any means.

I will be the first to say Reigns has shown improvement since his return from injury, but for whatever reason the WWE still thinks he needs "crutches" as you put it. This is more of my issue than anything with Reigns himself. If you as the company still thinks the guy needs "help" getting over then you don't put him in the ME of your biggest show, that is mid-card stuff.

Like I have said after Fast Lane I am ok with Reigns/Lesnar as the WM ME, not saying I really like or am all that excited about it, but am fine with it b/c if that is what the WWE wants to do and if they think Reigns is ready, so be it. But with that said, like you, I want the WWE then to treat Reigns like he is ready, send him out there with whatever character you have come up for him, on his own, no crutches or shields, and let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@A-C-P

I misunderstood you. I get what you're saying now about the backlash.

He's shown great improvement and wouldn't be so nitpicked if he was in the mid card. But none of us is in charge of the booking. 

Do you think Reigns could suplex Lesnar? I'd like to see that spot at WM 31.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> Fast forward to the 15 minute mark where Kevin Castle says if he had never watched wrestling, he'd be rooting for Reigns at Fast Lane, Reigns is a very likeable guy, he was cool, calm, and collected last night, he was watching Fast Lane at top volume, the crowd supported Reigns, the boos were minimal, Heyman legitimately thinks Roman Reigns is money, he will grow into his role, and he can't fathom how anyone couldn't see that. He also says guys who bash Reigns for his look are insecure because Reigns is the type of guy they fear their girlfriend leaving them for. To close things off, he talks about how stupid it would be for people in the 80's to say "WARRIOR ISN'T READY" and how stupid it is for people to say Reigns shouldn't be in his position because "he can't wrestle" as he's prepared to name 15 people who "can't wrestle" that were super over.*


See, I hate things like this. "Insecure because Reigns is the type of guy they fear their girlfriend leaving them for." What? Do you realize that that's just another version of age-old "Ur a virgin" argument? I'm 23 and have only had one semi-serious relationship, which ended abruptly and badly, and have been passed over multiple times in favor of dudes that had something I didn't. I think Roman is badass as all hell. I also think that he isn't ready, is being pushed mainly for his look, and isn't over enough to justify this push. He's good looking, but not _that_ good-looking. I've seen better-looking dudes than him that went nowhere. So the "look" is a bad argument to use. As for pops, Warrior was outpopping f'n *Hogan*. Goldberg got main event pops for 3-minute squashes. His entrance was longer than a lot of his matches, yet he still had fans - _all_ of them, I might add - going wild. Roman has cheers, but it's merely on par with other fan favorites, it's not special in any way. I've heard bigger pops for superstars that went nowhere. So that's not a good argument either.

Is it _seriously_ that hard for some people to admit that there are a few legitimate reasons to look at what's happening with Reigns and go, "Hmm, I'm not so sure about this," and think that WWE is making the wrong decision? There's pettiness on both sides, but the truth of the matter always lies somewhere in between.


----------



## Da Silva

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> @THANOS *I know you genuinely care about the opinions of Don Tony and Kevin Castle and wouldn't dare post a Reigns bashing thread just to start shit, so I went ahead and grabbed this link for you: http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/don-tony-and-kevin-castle-show
> 
> Fast forward to the 15 minute mark where Kevin Castle says if he had never watched wrestling, he'd be rooting for Reigns at Fast Lane, Reigns is a very likeable guy, he was cool, calm, and collected last night, he was watching Fast Lane at top volume, the crowd supported Reigns, the boos were minimal, Heyman legitimately thinks Roman Reigns is money, he will grow into his role, and he can't fathom how anyone couldn't see that. He also says guys who bash Reigns for his look are insecure because Reigns is the type of guy they fear their girlfriend leaving them for. To close things off, he talks about how stupid it would be for people in the 80's to say "WARRIOR ISN'T READY" and how stupid it is for people to say Reigns shouldn't be in his position because "he can't wrestle" as he's prepared to name 15 people who "can't wrestle" that were super over.*


Did they say anything that applies to this decade?


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> @A-C-P
> 
> I misunderstood you. I get what you're saying now about the backlash.
> 
> He's shown great improvement and wouldn't be so nitpicked if he was in the mid card. But none of us is in charge of the booking.
> 
> Do you think Reigns could suplex Lesnar? I'd like to see that spot at WM 31.


Are you talking that triple suplex thing he did to Bryan at FL? That was slow with Bryan so I don't think Reigns could do that with Lesnar, nor should they try, b/c I think it would look bad with Lesnar.

But if you are saying Reigns like german suplexing Lesnar, I think that could work quite well.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> Are you talking that triple suplex thing he did to Bryan at FL? That was slow with Bryan so I don't think Reigns could do that with Lesnar, nor should they try, b/c I think it would look bad with Lesnar.
> 
> But if you are saying Reigns like german suplexing Lesnar, I think that could work quite well.


Just a standard German suplex. I hope the match between them is stiff and neither holds back. If Reigns wins, it shouldn't be with just a spear. It's got to be more than that.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> @THANOS *I know you genuinely care about the opinions of Don Tony and Kevin Castle and wouldn't dare post a Reigns bashing thread just to start shit, so I went ahead and grabbed this link for you: http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/don-tony-and-kevin-castle-show
> 
> Fast forward to the 15 minute mark where Kevin Castle says if he had never watched wrestling, he'd be rooting for Reigns at Fast Lane, Reigns is a very likeable guy, he was cool, calm, and collected last night, he was watching Fast Lane at top volume, the crowd supported Reigns, the boos were minimal, Heyman legitimately thinks Roman Reigns is money, he will grow into his role, and he can't fathom how anyone couldn't see that. He also says guys who bash Reigns for his look are insecure because Reigns is the type of guy they fear their girlfriend leaving them for. To close things off, he talks about how stupid it would be for people in the 80's to say "WARRIOR ISN'T READY" and how stupid it is for people to say Reigns shouldn't be in his position because "he can't wrestle" as he's prepared to name 15 people who "can't wrestle" that were super over.*


1-Being likable doesn't mean you should be given the world . Isn't Bryan considered the most likable guy in the company? Using that as a chip on Roman's shoulder makes no sense to me

2-Heyman is employed by the WWE and does what he's told to say. Just look at how Vince wanted Paul to put over Brock while managing Cesaro. "Don't bite the hand that feeds you"

3-You shouldn't be LEARNING how to work, work longer matches and learn how to talk on a mic while being champion for the first time when you haven't even been a singles wrestler for 1 year on the main stage. Also, "potential" doesn't mean it will be fulfilled 

4-Warrior started as a singles wrestler in 86, joined WWF in 87 and won the title in 90. That's a solid 4-5 year gap as a singles wrestler and Warrior did not improve in the ring what so ever , had terrible cardio too and was given the belt. Warrior also essentially failed as champion 

5-This isn't the 80s anymore , people can see through guys which is why Reigns hasn't taken over and become this huge superstar they expected him to be. 

I had nothing against Reigns until he won the Rumble. The guy needs far more seasoning and needs more time. Nothing good comes from pushing a guy too early and pushing him down peoples throats. If Reigns won next year's Rumble and improved his cardio, mic work and in his ring work I'd have no problem because he CAN improve that with an extra year. He shouldn't be learning how to do this as he's been given the belt in such a short amount of time as a singles guy.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> Are you talking* that triple suplex* thing he did to Bryan at FL? That was slow with Bryan so I don't think Reigns could do that with Lesnar, nor should they try, b/c I think it would look bad with Lesnar.
> 
> But if you are saying Reigns like german suplexing Lesnar, I think that could work quite well.


He actually did one to Harper on Smackdown that way, i dont see why he wouldnt be able to do it to Brock.




Empress said:


> Just a standard German suplex. I hope the match between them is stiff and neither holds back. If Reigns wins, it shouldn't be with just a spear. It's got to be more than that.


I'm sure he can lift Brock enough for any suplex variation. From what i've seen with his matches with harper, who seems harder to lift. I think their match will be a all out brawl, very stiff. I hope it ends with more than 1 spear as well. A lot of people are writing this match off already but i'm looking forward to what these 2 put together.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> He actually did one to Harper on Smackdown that way, i dont see why he wouldnt be able to do it to Brock.


Yes, he did one to Harper, which could work, but not the triple where Reigns hangs on. Either way my statement about the triple not working with Brock has more to do with Brock not being able to take the move as good as would be needed to make it look good.

I am not completely writing the match off, but I am not really expecting much either, b/c I would rather under expect and have the match over perform, rather than the opposite. My opinion on the quality of the match is based off of what I saw last year when Taker got his bell rung and Lesnar had to call that match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Xist2inspire said:


> I think Roman is badass as all hell. I also think that he isn't ready, is being pushed mainly for his look, and isn't over enough to justify this push.Roman has cheers, but it's merely on par with other fan favorites, it's not special in any way. I've heard bigger pops for superstars that went nowhere. So that's not a good argument either.


*This is a bullshit argument. I guess Sandow should be main eventing Mania since he outpops 95% of the roster, right? We were told that no one likes Reigns and all of his segments will be hijacked after the Rumble. It didn't happen. He's gotten mixed reactions with mostly cheers, and now his name is being chanted again, even in the presence of Bryan. Face it, NO ONE is MEGA OVER. Not even Bryan. He's gradually lost support since coming back and isn't half as over as he was last year. *



> Is it _seriously_ that hard for some people to admit that there are a few legitimate reasons to look at what's happening with Reigns and go, "Hmm, I'm not so sure about this," and think that WWE is making the wrong decision? There's pettiness on both sides, but the truth of the matter always lies somewhere in between.


*There's nothing wrong with WWE's decision. Reigns makes a lot of money for the company, he's proven he can increase ratings, and his look appeals more to the mainstream audience than anyone else's. The Bryans and the Ambroses look like average guys and their looks only appeal to wrestling fans. If someone knows nothing about wrestling and they see Reigns on a truck, they're going to think "Wow, that guy looks cool." But if they saw Dean Ambrose, he'd just look like some weird guy in a tanktop that you'd see walking down the street.
















It's really not hard to figure out. Roman Reigns is literally best for business.*


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It has nothing to do with him not being ready or even lacking talent. It comes down to him not being a draw, which has already been proven. He's a ratings and Network subscriptions killer.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> There's nothing wrong with WWE's decision. Reigns makes a lot of money for the company, he's proven he can increase ratings, and his look appeals more to the mainstream audience than anyone else's. The Bryans and the Ambroses look like average guys and their looks only appeal to wrestling fans. If someone knows nothing about wrestling and they see Reigns on a truck, they're going to think "Wow, that guy looks cool." But if they saw Dean Ambrose, he'd just look like some weird guy in a tanktop that you'd see walking down the street.
> 
> 
> It's really not hard to figure out. Roman Reigns is literally best for business.*


*

You literally just made all of this up. It's embarrassing how Reigns fans have now resorted to lying to support him.

He is a ratings killer. This is a fact.
He is a Network subscriptions killer. This is a fact. 
He does not appeal to the vast majority of casuals. This is a fact.
He does not receive mostly cheers. This is a fact.*


----------



## Goku

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Just a standard German suplex. I hope the match between them is stiff and neither holds back. If Reigns wins, it shouldn't be with just a spear. It's got to be more than that.


End it with an F-5. Would be surreal.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *It's really not hard to figure out. Roman Reigns is literally best for business.*


You always use that side of the truck argument. :lol

Business hasn't moved up since Reigns went solo, and if most people saw him on the side of a truck, it wouldn't make them rush home and buy the Network. And who cares about ratings, they suck and even Cena can't move those numbers that good anymore. And Bryan has proven that looks don't really matter, he gets better reactions than Reigns every single week, the company just doesn't care or want him to be that guy.


----------



## Starbuck

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns is growing on me. I don't like that they had Bryan come out and do the whole respect thing with him but the Heyman promo was pretty hilarious. It was obvious Heyman was taking the piss and Roman's reaction told us that he knew it too. And then he just handled his business without making a fuss or being a douche. It was a good segment and after his great match with Bryan at Fast Lane...yeah, he's growing on me...just a little bit. 

At the end of the day I think most people don't remember that WWE was fully intending on giving Bryan a run with the title but he got injured. Bryan/Lesnar, the match most of us want to see, would have happened but Bryan was hurt. There's nothing they, he or anybody else could have done about that. While it's frustrating that they seem to be forcing Reigns upon us, at the same time I can understand them not wanting to change their entire future plans to placate Daniel Bryan fans _again_. I don't even think I'm mad that Reigns/Lesnar is happening any more. It's the fact that there is nothing for Bryan. It shouldn't be an either or. If they really wanted Reigns/Lesnar then fair enough, but why completely fuck Bryan over and leave him with what looks to be Ziggler or Seamus? Both of them are so beneath him at this stage it's a fucking joke. None of that is Reigns fault and were Bryan not being so obviously shut out, I don't think there would be as much animosity. But because WWE has presented an either Reigns OR Bryan scenario, they've shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## Goku

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I honestly think the original plan was for Batista to take the title off Orton and drop it to Brock at SummerSlam.

Bryan just got in the way.


----------



## Stone Hot

Pyro and bullshit said:


> @THANOS *I know you genuinely care about the opinions of Don Tony and Kevin Castle and wouldn't dare post a Reigns bashing thread just to start shit, so I went ahead and grabbed this link for you: http://www.stitcher.com/podcast/don-tony-and-kevin-castle-show
> 
> Fast forward to the 15 minute mark where Kevin Castle says if he had never watched wrestling, he'd be rooting for Reigns at Fast Lane, Reigns is a very likeable guy, he was cool, calm, and collected last night, he was watching Fast Lane at top volume, the crowd supported Reigns, the boos were minimal, Heyman legitimately thinks Roman Reigns is money, he will grow into his role, and he can't fathom how anyone couldn't see that. He also says guys who bash Reigns for his look are insecure because Reigns is the type of guy they fear their girlfriend leaving them for. To close things off, he talks about how stupid it would be for people in the 80's to say "WARRIOR ISN'T READY" and how stupid it is for people to say Reigns shouldn't be in his position because "he can't wrestle" as he's prepared to name 15 people who "can't wrestle" that were super over.*


Don Tony and Kevin Castle are alway very fair and honest when it comes to their discussions. A lot of people need to listen to them


----------



## CoolestDude

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Don Tony and Kevin Castle are alway very fair and honest when it comes to their discussions. A lot of people need to listen to them


Well said.

And they are right. Reigns has everything. He has massive natural charisma. I sense a huge star who will be way more entertaining than a dude like cena ever managed to be


----------



## Xist2inspire

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *This is a bullshit argument. I guess Sandow should be main eventing Mania since he outpops 95% of the roster, right? We were told that no one likes Reigns and all of his segments will be hijacked after the Rumble. It didn't happen. He's gotten mixed reactions with mostly cheers, and now his name is being chanted again, even in the presence of Bryan. Face it, NO ONE is MEGA OVER. Not even Bryan. He's gradually lost support since coming back and isn't half as over as he was last year.*


Look, _you_ posted an article mentioning Warrior and Goldberg, not me. I just pointed out why those guys got pushed in spite of their flaws. Bryan and Sandow have nothing to do with this. And the "Well, _______ is getting pops too, I guess you wanna push him, too?" is a BS argument as well, to be honest. I fail to see how basically putting down everyone by saying "No one is mega over" makes Reigns look like a better choice.



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *There's nothing wrong with WWE's decision. Reigns makes a lot of money for the company, he's proven he can increase ratings, and his look appeals more to the mainstream audience than anyone else's. The Bryans and the Ambroses look like average guys and their looks only appeal to wrestling fans. If someone knows nothing about wrestling and they see Reigns on a truck, they're going to think "Wow, that guy looks cool." But if they saw Dean Ambrose, he'd just look like some weird guy in a tanktop that you'd see walking down the street.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not hard to figure out. Roman Reigns is literally best for business.*


And now we go right back to the "look" argument. Again, that's not quite enough. Look, I like Reigns just like you do. I'm all for new stars just like most of us. But I also realize that this is not the kiddie pool anymore. This is big-time, face-of-the franchise stuff that we're dealing with here. The stakes are high, way too high for the single best argument for the guy to be, "He looks good, can attract mainstream attention." For sports (and things trying to pass themselves off as sports), athletes aren't mainly admired for what they look like, they're admired for what they can do. Looks aren't the primary part of the equation. And once again, Bryan and Ambrose have nothing to do with this, there's no reason to point them out and say, "They look bad. Roman looks better." "Better" for what? Looks are subjective too, you know. So since looks are what always comes up when people defend Reigns, then I guess that that's his "standout feature," his personal special quality that defines him and makes him stand out from the rest and thus worthy of being "the franchise." I'm just saying that using a subjective quality as the primary reason to place someone in THE top spot is a bit of a risk.

Again, I like Reigns (I also noticed you cut out the part where I said that I'm not "jealous" of Reigns one bit despite remaining critical of this, even though I probably fall into the so-called "category" of people who naturally dislike him, apparently). But I'm not stupid enough to sit here and say that WWE has done nothing wrong with him. They've already done him a _huge_ disservice already by playing the "Our way or the highway" card with his push. That's a big mistake. I don't understand how, in the process of shielding your ears from the angry trolls, one can also go "Lalalala I CAN'T HEAR YOU" to honest critiques, and repeat to the same old retorts over and over again. I don't know about you, but I've seen WWE abandon a pet project when he doesn't work out (mostly due to their own mistakes) before. I don't want that to happen to Reigns one bit, but I'm already seeing some mistakes being made. And dammit, I'm not going to sit back and pretend that everything's fine again.


----------



## snail69

*ROMAN REIGNS Road To WrestleMania Discussion Thread*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Funny cause everytime bryan wins a poll like that loads of people gloat about it, but i guess now they suddenly don't matter? how predictable :grin2:



It's different when the poll is about popularity. What's to gloat about when your guy has a better fan base name?!

As a Bryan fan I'd probably agree that Roman Empire is a better fan base name but who really cares?


----------



## Xist2inspire

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm shocked anyone voted for "Yes Movement" over "Roman Empire," lol.


----------



## exile123

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This shit is so predictable. I was right about all of the matches at Fastlane except for Cesaro and Kidd winning, I was right about Reigns beating Bryan clean and then having Bryan raise his hand to try to get him over. I was right when I said they would have Bryan kiss his ass on RAW the next night to try again to get him over but I didn't realize to what extent. They basically had Bryan give Reigns a blowjob on tv. Oh, I also predicted it would fail just like it did when the Rock tried to get Reigns over at teh Rumble and I was right again. And now my next prediction is that they will bring out the parade of legends during the next 5 weeks to try to help get Reigns over and all attempts will fail again. WWE just doesn't understand that they can have every popular wrestler in history try to get someone over but the fans don't like him, its NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. They did this same thing with Cena and it got them nowhere.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Damn, this Mania main event is cursed. Not only is Reigns having trouble connecting with fans but now Lesnar walks out on Raw this week and isn't scheduled to return until March 9th, 2 weeks from now and then again March 23rd. That cuts the time to build this feud with Lesnar present to 2 weeks. Heyman's gonna have to work his ass off.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Brock will go for his third F5 and Roman will spin out and Superman Punch him in the same motion and Bork will drop like he was just shot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Xist2inspire said:


> Look, _you_ posted an article mentioning Warrior and Goldberg, not me. I just pointed out why those guys got pushed in spite of their flaws. Bryan and Sandow have nothing to do with this. And the "Well, _______ is getting pops too, I guess you wanna push him, too?" is a BS argument as well, to be honest. I fail to see how basically putting down everyone by saying "No one is mega over" makes Reigns look like a better choice.


*
It doesn't matter. YOU brought Roman not getting mega pops into this as if that's relevant in an era of people who give polite applause to the majority of the roster. If you're incorrectly going to use that as a reason he shouldn't get pushed, then no one should get pushed.*




> So since looks are what always comes up when people defend Reigns, then I guess that that's his "standout feature," his personal special quality that defines him and makes him stand out from the rest and thus worthy of being "the franchise." I'm just saying that using a subjective quality as the primary reason to place someone in THE top spot is a bit of a risk.


*
It's clearly his best quality, but not his only quality. If you can't see his other talents by this point then you're beyond help. His booking since the Rumble has made his abilities perfectly clear.*



> Again, I like Reigns (I also noticed you cut out the part where I said that I'm not "jealous" of Reigns one bit despite remaining critical of this, even though I probably fall into the so-called "category" of people who naturally dislike him, apparently).


*If you read correctly, you'd see that Kevin Castle was specifically referring to people who dislike Reigns for his look. If you don't fall into that category, then it is irrelevant to you. There are plenty of trolls on this forum who mock his look as if it's a bad thing when it's a big reason he's getting pushed as the FACE of the company. Notice the emphasis on FACE. There's a reason he was the only person on the Fast Lane poster. You've got to be really insecure and lack any kind of marketing knowledge to act like being attractive is detriment when any competent business uses good looking people to push products.*



> But I'm not stupid enough to sit here and say that WWE has done nothing wrong with him. They've already done him a _huge_ disservice already by playing the "Our way or the highway" card with his push.


*
Yeah, and so have Bryan's fans who force him down our throats. The casuals figured it out and started cheering against them. I'd rather WWE build a new star than have an already established guy win everything for the next 10 years because of a minority of selfish people. *



> That's a big mistake. I don't understand how, in the process of shielding your ears from the angry trolls, one can also go "Lalalala I CAN'T HEAR YOU" to honest critiques, and repeat to the same old retorts over and over again. I don't know about you, but I've seen WWE abandon a pet project when he doesn't work out (mostly due to their own mistakes) before. I don't want that to happen to Reigns one bit, but I'm already seeing some mistakes being made. And dammit, I'm not going to sit back and pretend that everything's fine again.


*I wouldn't have to repeat myself if you'd get the point the first time. They're not going to abandon Reigns because he's perfectly capable of being in his position and they're investing everything into him. They never truly cared about the Cesaros and the Rybacks.*


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@Pyro and bullshit

Did you read about the rumors of Lesnar having an issue with the WWE? He stormed out of RAW. A part of me thinks he may walk before WM 31.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> @Pyro and bullshit
> 
> Did you read about the rumors of Lesnar having an issue with the WWE? He stormed out of RAW. A part of me thinks he may walk before WM 31.


*Not worried about it. They'll work it out.*


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Not worried about it. They'll work it out.*


If Roman isn't suspended first. He's a roid user now, ya know? 

:eyeroll


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Not worried about it. They'll work it out.*


That's what alot said about Punk.

You never know in the WWE nowadays especially with how stubborn and cocky they are.

Hope it is sorted cause I love Brock but nothing would surprise me.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Brock's an asshole if he did/does walk out, such a hard schedule ey bork, and i say that as a fan.


----------



## 449

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

The term "hater" is stupid.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Steven Seagal said:


> Brock's an asshole if he did/does walk out, such a hard schedule ey bork, and i say that as a fan.


If Reigns did indeed piss hot and WWE aren't punishing then Brock has every right to walk out and make WWE understand no one especially not some Samoan everyone hates is above the rules.


----------



## checkcola

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Where do the rumors that Reigns is roiding come from?


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Such nerdy overdramatic crap, embarrasing


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



checkcola said:


> Where do the rumors that Reigns is roiding come from?


*Here is the full story from what I have been told from a very reliable source.

First, Brock Lesnar was not expected to put over Roman Reigns on the microphone nor was he expected to be part of the segment that featured Daniel Bryan and Paul Heyman putting Reigns over. Rather, Lesnar was expected to be a part of the main event. Lesnar's walkout occurred in the hour or so following the Bryan-Heyman-Reigns segment. It is this reason why literally nothing of particular note to Reigns occurred in the main event aside from the Bryan tag-in which the commentators quickly put over as a bit of retaliation of what happened pre-Fast Lane now that they're all buddy buddy (Bryan-Reigns).

Daniel Bryan was made aware of the situation before he cut his promo. Before Bryan did the professional thing that was required of him, putting Reigns over, you can clearly see much more intensity in the promo. That was the makings of a very good promo. It was also cut straight from the hip from a guy who feels legitimately robbed of his main event status at Wrestlemania for the chosen one who really fucked up in a pretty big way.

Reigns failed the WWE's drug testing policy. The higher ups in the WWE were made aware of Reigns's failure early Monday morning.

Clearly all involved are very disappointed in Reigns. It has brought back discussion of Jeff Hardy's drug test failure prior to Wrestlemania XXIV where it was highly likely that he was to win his first championship (which was delayed until Armageddon in December). Many feel that Reigns should be forced to forfeit his position at Wrestlemania and take the suspension. However, Vince McMahon is backing "his boy" and made the decision not to suspend him as there is more than 30-days to go before Wrestlemania.

However, given the current situation in the UFC with the steroids controversy, Brock Lesnar is beyond infuriated with that decision. His legitimate fear is that should he choose to return to the UFC, quite likely given the money that Dana is offering, his Wrestlemania main event status against Roman Reigns links him directly to failed drugs tests in the media. It's a guilty by association issue for Brock and a perfectly understandable one.

Lesnar has demanded that Reigns be replaced preferably with Daniel Bryan or John Cena, both of whom he is happy to put over given their popularity. Lesnar does not particularly care if the much smaller Bryan were to defeat him - it's a non-issue due to the known 'scripted' nature of professional wrestling - as it wont effect his UFC reputation. Again, Vince McMahon has said that Reigns would not be replaced in the main event of Wrestlemania. Lesnar walked out.*

Posted by someone on Reddit. It remains unverified but is the source of the rumors.


----------



## Frost99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> *Reigns failed the WWE's drug testing policy. The higher ups in the WWE were made aware of Reigns's failure early Monday morning.
> 
> Clearly all involved are very disappointed in Reigns. It has brought back discussion of Jeff Hardy's drug test failure prior to Wrestlemania XXIV where it was highly likely that he was to win his first championship (which was delayed until Armageddon in December). Many feel that Reigns should be forced to forfeit his position at Wrestlemania and take the suspension. However, Vince McMahon is backing "his boy" and made the decision not to suspend him as there is more than 30-days to go before Wrestlemania.
> 
> However, given the current situation in the UFC with the steroids controversy, Brock Lesnar is beyond infuriated with that decision. His legitimate fear is that should he choose to return to the UFC, quite likely given the money that Dana is offering, his Wrestlemania main event status against Roman Reigns links him directly to failed drugs tests in the media. It's a guilty by association issue for Brock and a perfectly understandable one.
> 
> Lesnar has demanded that Reigns be replaced preferably with Daniel Bryan or John Cena, both of whom he is happy to put over given their popularity. Lesnar does not particularly care if the much smaller Bryan were to defeat him - it's a non-issue due to the known 'scripted' nature of professional wrestling - as it wont effect his UFC reputation. Again, Vince McMahon has said that Reigns would not be replaced in the main event of Wrestlemania. Lesnar walked out.*
> 
> Posted by someone on Reddit. It remains unverified but is the source of the rumors.


Sounds too good 2b true but it wouldn't be a shock either, I lean towards this though....


:vince4 "Brock this is embarrassing but were a little short this month and I can't pay you today but could you still go out and make Roman look STRONG?"


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The story has been pretty much been shot down as bullshit. If it were true, someone other than a user on Reddit would've reported it as well by now. 

It's one thing not like to Roman Reigns but folks are doing too much by spreading these rumors about him and wishing him injury/death just because he's in the Main Event at WM 31. And when he goes off on these "fans", he's still the bad guy.

This issue between Lesnar and the WWE likely centers more around money.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> The story has been pretty much been shot down as bullshit. If it were true, someone other than a user on Reddit would've reported it as well by now.
> 
> It's one thing not like to Roman Reigns but folks are doing too much by spreading these rumors about him and wishing him injury/death just because he's in the Main Event at WM 31. And when he goes off on these "fans", he's still the bad guy.
> 
> This issue between Lesnar and the WWE likely centers more around money.


Wishing death and injury on him is moronic. However this rumor already made it's way on this site before i posted what was written. 

It's only fair to post the source of the rumor so people aren't left bemused by all this talk of failed drug tests. 

If it is bullshit and i expect it to be then it will be put to bed anyways within a couple of hours but if there is truth to it then it has to be reported.


----------



## Stone Hot

exile123 said:


> This shit is so predictable. I was right about all of the matches at Fastlane except for Cesaro and Kidd winning, I was right about Reigns beating Bryan clean and then having Bryan raise his hand to try to get him over. I was right when I said they would have Bryan kiss his ass on RAW the next night to try again to get him over but I didn't realize to what extent. They basically had Bryan give Reigns a blowjob on tv. Oh, I also predicted it would fail just like it did when the Rock tried to get Reigns over at teh Rumble and I was right again. And now my next prediction is that they will bring out the parade of legends during the next 5 weeks to try to help get Reigns over and all attempts will fail again. WWE just doesn't understand that they can have every popular wrestler in history try to get someone over but the fans don't like him, its NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. They did this same thing with Cena and it got them nowhere.


I like how your speaking for all of us. Not everyone hates Reigns like you think they do


----------



## checkcola

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

There's plenty of merit in the clique of Reigns based on his limitations as a mic worker and wrestler than to resort to false rumors.

It does muddy the waters assuming the rumors are false.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://pwinsider.com/article/91876/...roman-reigns-story-making-the-rounds.html?p=1


----------



## Headliner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Do you guys think there's a slight chance Reigns is turning heel at Mania? I'm a little torn now.

On one hand, WWE loves to have that big babyface World title win moment at Mania to end the show on a good note, but Paul E put over Reigns so strong that it seemed like foresight to him aligning with Reigns. When Reigns said he was going to win, I felt like Paul E had that look of actually being silently convinced that Reigns can beat Bork. 

Paul going with Reigns would also make sense if two things:

-Bork isn't re-signing and they want to keep Paul on TV. 
-Bork is going face after Mania.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The only thing we know for SURE about Reigns' RTWM going forward, is that ratings will continue to be as awful as they have been to this point. By "awful" I mean in comparison to previous RTWMs. This has been one of the worst in terms of ratings in a long long time. 

People don't enjoy seeing a guy with no talent and no entertainment value in the main event picture. Who knew?!


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Headliner said:


> Do you guys think there's a slight chance Reigns is turning heel at Mania? I'm a little torn now.
> 
> On one hand, WWE loves to have that big babyface World title win moment at Mania to end the show on a good note, but Paul E put over Reigns so strong that it seemed like foresight to him aligning with Reigns. When Reigns said he was going to win, I felt like Paul E had that look of actually being silently convinced that Reigns can beat Bork.
> 
> Paul going with Reigns would also make sense if two things:
> 
> -Bork isn't re-signing and they want to keep Paul on TV.
> -Bork is going face after Mania.


I think he will turn heel and should. The crowds haven't turned on him the way Philly did. I'm not saying he's universally loved, but a mixed reaction is better than the boo's some thought would rain down on him. Still, if some want to hate, give them a reason to.

From a character perspective, he has more room for growth as a heel. If Heyman is at his side, he has a mouth piece while learning to cut better promo's himself. Even though Bryan has cooled off a bit since last year, he's still arguably the most over on the roster. I don't see Reigns reaching that level just yet. He's on par with the others in terms of being over, but not matching Bryan. I'd turn him heel and go right back to feuding with Bryan but as a heel. The two are polar opposites who just click. 

Brock will probably get more cheers at Mania. The WWE may as well do the switch then. I'm not one who needs a babyface winning to end Wrestlemania.


----------



## Headliner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I think he will turn heel and should. The crowds haven't turned on him the way Philly did. I'm not saying he's universally loved, but a mixed reaction is better than the boo's some thought would rain down on him. Still, if some want to hate, give them a reason to.
> 
> From a character perspective, he has more room for growth as a heel. If Heyman is at his side, he has a mouth piece while learning to cut better promo's himself. Even though Bryan has cooled off a bit since last year, he's still arguably the most over on the roster. I don't see Reigns reaching that level just yet. He's on par with the others in terms of being over, but not matching Bryan. I'd turn him heel and go right back to feuding with Bryan but as a heel. The two are polar opposites who just click.
> 
> Brock will probably get more cheers at Mania. The WWE may as well do the switch then. I'm not one who needs a babyface winning to end Wrestlemania.


I definitely see Reigns getting booed at Mania.

Reigns being heel would also be good for him because there's more quality of opponents coming from the face side than the heel side. If he stays face, he'll be feuding against Rollins, Fella (if he turns heel), Wyatt and Rusev. Not counting DEATH and DEATH (Kane & Big Show).

If he goes heel, he can feud with Bryan, Orton, Cena, Ziggler, Ambrose. There's better quality matches that can come from this side.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hahahahaha that fucking reddit post. It couldn't be more obvious that whoever concocted this story is a person who obsessively hates Reigns and is a big Daniel Bryan fan.



> Daniel Bryan was made aware of the situation before he cut his promo. Before Bryan did the professional thing that was required of him, putting Reigns over, you can clearly see much more intensity in the promo. That was the makings of a very good promo. It was also cut straight from the hip from a guy who feels legitimately robbed of his main event status at Wrestlemania for the chosen one who really fucked up in a pretty big way


Dude gave himself away with this one. You can tell he put his heart and soul into this part. :ti

Maybe Reigns was right. These motherfuckers must hate their lives enough to want to deviate from it to try make themselves feel better by spending their time writing this garbage.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> Hahahahaha that fucking reddit post. It couldn't be more obvious that whoever concocted this story is a person who obsessively hates Reigns and is a big Daniel Bryan fan.
> 
> 
> Dude gave himself away with this one. You can tell he put his heart and soul into this part. :ti
> 
> Maybe Reigns was right. These motherfuckers must hate their lives enough to want to deviate from it to try make themselves feel better by spending their time writing this garbage.


Petty and foul shit like this makes me hope that Reigns reaches a monster level of success. Bigger than Bruno, Austin, Cena and Rock. :heyman6

Seriously though, the man is just doing his job. This rumor, if it hadn't been shut down, could've hurt his career. If Reigns is some hack that is going to flop on his own, the grave is already there. People don't have to keep digging and reaching these new lows.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I think he will turn heel and should. The crowds haven't turned on him the way Philly did. I'm not saying he's universally loved, but a mixed reaction is better than the boo's some thought would rain down on him. Still, if some want to hate, give them a reason to.
> 
> From a character perspective, he has more room for growth as a heel. If Heyman is at his side, he has a mouth piece while learning to cut better promo's himself. Even though Bryan has cooled off a bit since last year, he's still arguably the most over on the roster. I don't see Reigns reaching that level just yet. He's on par with the others in terms of being over, but not matching Bryan. I'd turn him heel and go right back to feuding with Bryan but as a heel. The two are polar opposites who just click.
> 
> Brock will probably get more cheers at Mania. The WWE may as well do the switch then. I'm not one who needs a babyface winning to end Wrestlemania.



The problem with "face" Reigns is not between now and WM, and not really even with WM and the night after, though your new big "face" getting boo'd when he wins the title and the night after is not the best look, if that were to happen, I personally think it will just by judging by past WM and Raw the night after crowds.

The issue with a "face" Reigns is his title run after WM, and the heels he will have to feud with:

Wyatt - depending on how the Taker stuff goes at Mania, he would be the one legitimate heel to feud with Reigns

Rusev - depending on how things go with Cena, IF the WWE would actually put Rusev over Cena, that creates a great heel for Reigns to feud with, but what are the chances of that?

Rollins - Reigns already has 3 clean wins in nothing matches over him, plus Rollins has been eating pins left and right lately, no one will really care to see this.

Big Show and Kane - GOD PLEASE NO

Possibly a flipped Sheamus ehhh, IMO.

Other option is flipping guys like Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler, and Ryback heel. I really don't see that working as each either already has big fan bases or are gaining traction as faces in which a lot of fans will cheer them heel or face.

Face Reigns will have a much harder time maintaining popularity after WM than a Heel Reigns with Heyman would.

Heel Reigns with Heyman has all kinds of interesting ways to go:

Another feud with Bryan
Feud with Cena
Feud with Orton (with face/heel roles reversed)
Feud with Ambrose down the road
Feud with Ziggler down the road
Feud with Ryback down the road

And a Heel Reigns with Heyman would grow as a character faster for Reigns than a superman face would IMO. Which would make him more popular in the long-run when he turned face again a year or 2 down the road.


----------



## exile123

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> I like how your speaking for all of us. Not everyone hates Reigns like you think they do


Most fans do, outside of the women and children fanbase. The cheers are usually filled with high-pitched voices, much like the cheers for Cena. And the guy is booed loudly by the majority of adult males in the audiences. THat is just the way it is and it won't change regardless of who they drag out to suck Roman's dick.

So yes, there are some adult males who like the Samoan Supermodel but they are the minority of his fanbase.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@A-C-P

I think the WWE has done a good job of rehabilitating the Roman Reigns character, especially since the Royal Rumble. He's no longer reciting nursery rhymes. But I honestly believe he's operating in safe mode at the moment. The WWE just wants him to be viable in the short term as a face, but he'll find greater success as a heel first. He also has better feuds as a heel, especially with Ambrose and Bryan. 

I still like your idea of Heyman being there for him to help with the mental aspect of it all and promo's. He can keep adding new moves and improving, but he needs to also improve on his psychology. 

I'd love to see him trash his critics, mix kayfabe and the scripted aspect of the WWE. He should tell the booing fans that they hate their lives and mock the "YES" chant.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> @A-C-P
> 
> I think the WWE has done a good job of rehabilitating the Roman Reigns character, especially since the Royal Rumble. He's no longer reciting nursery rhymes. But I honestly believe he's operating in safe mode at the moment. The WWE just wants him to be viable in the short term as a face, but he'll find greater success as a heel first. He also has better feuds as a heel, especially with Ambrose and Bryan.
> 
> I still like your idea of Heyman being there for him to help with the mental aspect of it all and promo's. He can keep adding new moves and improving, but he needs to also improve on his psychology.
> 
> I'd love to see him trash his critics, mix kayfabe and the scripted aspect of the WWE. He should tell the booing fans that they hate their lives and mock the "YES" chant.


They have done a very good job rehabbing the Reigns character, I agree, but I also think all of the people that were going to "change their mind" on Reigns as a face for now have, if the WWE truly wants Reigns as the universally (or as universal as one can be cheered in today's WWE) cheered face the only way to do that long-term is with a great heel run.

How many years has the WWE tried EVERYTHING imaginable with Cena to get him "universally" cheered and how has that worked out?

The best way to "convert" the anti-Reigns people and the people on the fence with him, long-term, would be a run as a great heel. Now that to is dependent on Reigns performing as a heel, but I think, from what I have seen, it would be more natural for him as a developing talent, and more natural when developing as a talent is the best thing IMO.  Reigns and the WWE can turn the boos for Reigns now into cheers and when they flip him back face the cheers he gets now will come right back as well. 

I know this is going beyond Roman's RTWM this year as the thread is titled, so I apologize for going "off topic"


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Seriously though, the man is just doing his job. This rumor, if it hadn't been shut down, could've hurt his career.


It would not have ever hurt his career. Cena and Batista always had similar rumors during their peak and it had no effect. End of the day, most fans don't care if their favorites are roiding or not. Hogan was the face of the steroid scandal and it never really hurt his career. He went to WCW and reboosted his career, then came back to WWE and was welcomed back by fans with open arms. It takes more than BS like this to really damage a career.


----------



## Stone Hot

exile123 said:


> Most fans do, outside of the women and children fanbase. The cheers are usually filled with high-pitched voices, much like the cheers for Cena. And the guy is booed loudly by the majority of adult males in the audiences. THat is just the way it is and it won't change regardless of who they drag out to suck Roman's dick.
> 
> So yes, there are some adult males who like the Samoan Supermodel but they are the minority of his fanbase.


It's actually more 50/50 and so what if a majority of his fan base is just women and children they are still fans right do they not count as people? deal with it reigns has tons of fans and there are a lot of people who want to see him at wrestlemania face Brock Lesnar okay sorry not sorry. And tho boos have been getting less an less since philly.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Hennessey said:


> Hater


No disrespect to you.

As for the guy in your avatar and on the right in your sig:


----------



## luckyfri

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

i am not sure if he is a hater. 
seems to be difficult to discuss anything in here.+same if you say something about Kobe in 2010


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> It's actually more 50/50 and so what if a majority of his fan base is just women and children they are still fans right do they not count as people? deal with it reigns has tons of fans and there are a lot of people who want to see him at wrestlemania face Brock Lesnar okay sorry not sorry. And tho boos have been getting less an less since philly.


You wanna know something funny? With the whole #GiveDivasAChance thing going on, and the AJ calling out Steph thing, some of the same people who are all excited and are saying "Yes, women should be treated as equals and women should be treated better", are the same ones who love the pull the "only women like Reigns" argument, as if women fans some how don't matter or aren't as important as the male fans. It's just so funny seeing the hypocrisy in these folks.


----------



## Trivette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Roids :chlol

Just seeing all of this after getting in from classes today. Fucking hilarious! Gotta admit this was a creative troll job.

At any rate still wonder what the hell happened with Brock on Monday. The RTWM is turning into an epic clusterfuck, no two ways about it. Seems like the E is on default damage control mode and every step they turn they are stepping on a land mine.

No one to blame but themselves, but all this drama has become more entertaining than the product itself.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Just to lighten the mood a bit....


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/570641326296997890
FYE is making Roman look strong too.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> You wanna know something funny? With the whole [URL=http://www.wrestlingforum.com/usertag.php?do=list&action=hash&hash=GiveDivasAChance]#GiveDivasAChance [/URL] thing going on, and the AJ calling out Steph thing, some of the same people who are all excited and are saying "Yes, women should be treated as equals and women should be treated better", are the same ones who love the pull the "only women like Reigns" argument, as if women fans some how don't matter or aren't as important as the male fans. It's just so funny seeing the hypocrisy in these folks.


I disagree with the whole #GiveDivasAChance nonsense. Divas don't draw what the men do and do not sell anywhere near the same amount of merchandise. So I don't think they should be given the same treatment as male wrestlers.

Having said that, it's not hypocrisy if you support that movement and also point out that Reigns' fanbase is mostly female. Being a top guy, you should appeal to a wider audience. Even if you want to compare it to Cena's sitation, he's at least able to pull in a very large portion of the females (more so than Reigns) along with children and even some of the male adults. We see this in his drawing power. Whereas with Reigns, the guy is a complete failure in this respect.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> You wanna know something funny? With the whole #GiveDivasAChance thing going on, and the AJ calling out Steph thing, some of the same people who are all excited and are saying "Yes, women should be treated as equals and women should be treated better", are the same ones who love the pull the "only women like Reigns" argument, as if women fans some how don't matter or aren't as important as the male fans. It's just so funny seeing the hypocrisy in these folks.


I have never seen so much hypocrisy in my life then I do on with smarks.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> I disagree with the whole #GiveDivasAChance nonsense. Divas don't draw what the men do and do not sell anywhere near the same amount of merchandise. So I don't think they should be given the same treatment as male wrestlers.
> 
> Having said that, it's not hypocrisy if you support that movement and also point out that Reigns' fanbase is mostly female. Being a top guy, you should appeal to a wider audience. Even if you want to compare it to Cena's sitation, he's at least able to pull in a very large portion of the females (more so than Reigns) along with children and even some of the male adults. We see this in his drawing power. Whereas with Reigns, the guy is a complete failure in this respect.


:rock5 Don't sit there and pretend you know Roman Reigns' drawing power. Cena's an established guy. He is WWE's biggest draw. Reigns is still on the rise. The last time the top merch seller list came out, Reigns was in that last at like #2 or #3 . I can't be bothered to find it, but it was around September or something last year.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm here to talk about Roman's drug problems :


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> :rock5 Don't sit there and pretend you know Roman Reigns' drawing power. Cena's an established guy. He is WWE's biggest draw. Reigns is still on the rise. The last time the top merch seller list came out, Reigns was in that last at like #2 or #3 . I can't be bothered to find it, but it was around September or something last year.


That list was months ago and it was merch sales over a 1 month period. A period over which other popular faces were out of action - Bryan and Ambrose. He was still far behind Cena and since then, Ambrose has caught up with him, according to Meltzer. Still, both are far behind (in Ambrose's case it make sense, because he's being booked like shit and isn't even receiving 1/000 of Reigns/ push.)

The alarming part is that this RTWM has been centered around Reigns, and he's received the biggest push of anyone on the roster. Yet ratings have been lower than any RTWM in a very long time. 

Remember when most of you Reigns marks claimed he had some sort of mainstream appeal and he was suppose to bring in new viewers? Yeah, that hasn't happened. Since he's been the focal point, ratings have been disastrous.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I honestly thought people were just trolling when I seen them criticizing his match with DB at Fastlane & then his promo on Raw. I mean my twitter timeline, which does not consist of a lot of wrestling fans, basically blew up with the amount of praise the match got & Reigns was very much apart of that praise.

Also, I really don't get how people don't see that its just more than "women & kids" that like Reigns. A lot of my mates who don't watch wrestling anymore, and are what you'd consider "casuals at best" really buy into Reigns so he must be doing something if he's impressing them!

But to the fellow Reign marks, I just say we enjoy this ride and let the haters hate!


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



MyMoneyIsOnFailure said:


> That list was months ago and it was merch sales over a 1 month period. A period over which other popular faces were out of action - Bryan and Ambrose. He was still far behind Cena and since then, Ambrose has caught up with him, according to Meltzer. Still, both are far behind (in Ambrose's case it make sense, because he's being booked like shit and isn't even receiving 1/000 of Reigns/ push.)
> 
> The alarming part is that this RTWM has been centered around Reigns, and he's received the biggest push of anyone on the roster. Yet ratings have been lower than any RTWM in a very long time.
> 
> Remember when most of you Reigns marks claimed he had some sort of mainstream appeal and he was suppose to bring in new viewers? Yeah, that hasn't happened. Since he's been the focal point, ratings have been disastrous.



Ambrose wasn't out, because he was on that list as well. And no one out sells Cena, so I don't expect him to be #1 . The point is, he was a top seller, so I don't see how there is any negative about that.

And about the ratings. The ratings haven't dropped that much, and when you said the ratings have been lower than any RTWM in a long time, that was one show, which was a week or two ago, and the ratings have bounced back since then. Your argument is moot.

I'm not going to keep on arguing with someone with the name "MyMoneyIsOnFailure". You obviously have your own agendas going on, so good luck on your mission.


----------



## MyMoneyIsOnFailure

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> Ambrose wasn't out, because he was on that list as well. And no one out sells Cena, so I don't expect him to be #1 . The point is, he was a top seller, so I don't see how there is any negative about that.
> 
> And about the ratings. The ratings haven't dropped that much, and when you said the ratings have been lower than any RTWM in a long time, that was one show, which was a week or two ago, and the ratings have bounced back since then. Your argument is moot.
> 
> I'm not going to keep on arguing with someone with the name "MyMoneyIsOnFailure". You obviously have your own agendas going on, so good luck on your mission.


Ambrose was out for most of that time period filming a movie. Get your facts straight. It's a credit to him that he was able to still be on the list.

No, it's not just one show. This entire RTWM has been a ratings disaster. Lower than even last year, which was disappointing to begin with. Ratings have been weak all throughout.

BTW - CM Punk outsold Cena at one point in 2011. Punk still wasn't a draw.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



luckyfri said:


> i am not sure if he is a hater.
> seems to be difficult to discuss anything in here.+same if you say something about Kobe in 2010


Kobe was innocent and that woman was in it for the fame and money. OH, he had sex with her but that isn't a crime. Her calling it rape afterwards is the crime.

False accusations should be a crime as well.

So what's your point?


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm here to talk about Roman's drug problems :


I just read the "report", and i've seen more convincing stories in the National Enquirer :lol


----------



## exile123

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> It's actually more 50/50 and so what if a majority of his fan base is just women and children they are still fans right do they not count as people? deal with it reigns has tons of fans and there are a lot of people who want to see him at wrestlemania face Brock Lesnar okay sorry not sorry. And tho boos have been getting less an less since philly.


50/50 my ass. lol If that what you have to tell yourself to feel better about being one of his fans then feel free but most of us know better by just listening to the crowds. As people? Yes. As WRESTLING fans? Not when they care more about a look than actual wrestling. Sorry. If someone cares more about how a person looks or the shit they do outside the ring than actual wrestling, then that person is not a wrestling fan. They are sports entertainment fans. I think the Rock's promo about these "fans" during his feud with Cena pretty much said it all. Less and less since Philly? He has been booed heavily every show, even by the shitty Memphis crowd that was one of the worst crowds I have ever seen. Here is another one of my predictions that will come true.... At Mania, Brock will be cheered like a face and Reigns will be booed out of the building. He will probably have the Rock in his corner too and will still get booed badly. And just wait until he shows up on RAW as the champ on the following monday. lol The boos will be louder than they have ever been.


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



_CodyRhodes_ said:


> I honestly thought people were just trolling when I seen them criticizing his match with DB at Fastlane & then his promo on Raw. I mean my twitter timeline, which does not consist of a lot of wrestling fans, basically blew up with the amount of praise the match got & Reigns was very much apart of that praise.
> 
> Also, I really don't get how people don't see that its just more than "women & kids" that like Reigns. A lot of my mates who don't watch wrestling anymore, and are what you'd consider "casuals at best" really buy into Reigns so he must be doing something if he's impressing them!
> 
> But to the fellow Reign marks, I just say we enjoy this ride and let the haters hate!


I'm with you CodyRhodes! I will definitely enjoy this ride and smirk in the haters' faces when they all have to eat crow.

As you can see, I am not known for being very quiet when it comes to standing up for RR! He has way too much talent and charisma for these blind people who are just determined to find something, anything, to hate on.


----------



## southrnbygrace

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Petty and foul shit like this makes me hope that Reigns reaches a monster level of success. Bigger than Bruno, Austin, Cena and Rock. :heyman6
> 
> Seriously though, the man is just doing his job. This rumor, if it hadn't been shut down, could've hurt his career. If Reigns is some hack that is going to flop on his own, the grave is already there. People don't have to keep digging and reaching these new lows.


^^THIS^^

The more shit gets talked about him and the folks that like him, the more I'm rooting for him to become a bigger and bigger star.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



empressromania said:


> I'm with you CodyRhodes! I will definitely enjoy this ride and smirk in the haters' faces when they all have to eat crow.
> 
> As you can see, I am not known for being very quiet when it comes to standing up for RR! He has way too much talent and charisma for these blind people who are just determined to find something, anything, to hate on.


Just think these are the same people that always cried for Sting to join the WWE and now he's there, there not even buying Wrestlemania :laugh: 

Completely agree about the talent and charisma part!


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



_CodyRhodes_ said:


> Just think these are the same people that always cried for Sting to join the WWE and now he's there, there not even buying Wrestlemania :laugh:
> 
> Completely agree about the talent and charisma part!


As I said, they just want to find anything to cry about, anything to shit on. Most of them can't even seem to make up their minds (mind you, I didn't say ALL; there are some genuine wrestling fans out there who don't cross from one side to another in a matter of five seconds). I don't mind if people don't like Roman, I just mind that they can't at least respect him. It's like the haters who want to spread infamous rumors around about him using drugs; it's just ridiculous.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

One thing:

We non hating analyzers also do the same dissection of other wrestlers. We've done it to Bryan even. Is it hate and jealousy? No.


----------



## Bret Hart

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Wish Roman all the best, hope he doesn't fuck up, just for my entertainment's sake.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Maybe Lesnar can cover for any problems...he is that good. He can't solve Roman getting gassed fast though.

At least if it gets bad, Lesnar throwing Reigns around the ring like a rag doll would entertain those who truly do hate him.


----------



## Trivette

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

Well that awful, fed through the hidden earpiece promo he gave on SD tonight is just giving more ammo to his critics. Seriously, the guy can't talk on the mic for 2 minutes without a crutch. Not to mention the material sounded like Vince is writing it again. Its bad enough he's so green, but to top it off they can't even decide what direction his character is growing.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*

I don't hate Reigns I just hate the fact he is getting this push that he does not deserve.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Bad wrestlers could get away with bad, when kayfabe was around. It made them look tough. 

But with Kayfabe dead, and less than 1/2 the audience remaining - the remaining adult fans want wrestling. Children like Reigns since wrestling is still real to them. 

The problem is the WWE being schizo about its future direction. The network appeals to adult fans, Reigns appeals to the children. 

Can Reigns appeal to the milfs to buy the network for their children? Can the WWE push a product for children without alienating the older long time fans?

If they were subtle and took their time - probably. But patience was never a Vince thing. And I have my doubts about HHH. And I say that even with the success of NXT - HHH knew without the territories, new talent had to come from somewhere - NXT was five years too late.


----------



## Trivette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Last nights one on one promo with Saxton was a perfect example of why Roman's still not ready. First, it was obvious he's still being fed lines through an earpiece, which the camera angles covered up. His stuttering of "can't...can't...can't...", his long pauses in the middle of sentences. Sheesh. And to top it all off, the material in the promo sounds like Vince is back to dictating again. Less than a month away and WWE is still half assing this...the backlash at WM is going to be unprecedented. Belee dat!


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> Last nights one on one promo with Saxton was a perfect example of why Roman's still not ready. First, it was obvious he's still being fed lines through an earpiece, which the camera angles covered up. His stuttering of "can't...can't...can't...", his long pauses in the middle of sentences. Sheesh. And to top it all off, the material in the promo sounds like Vince is back to dictating again. Less than a month away and WWE is still half assing this...the backlash at WM is going to be unprecedented. Belee dat!


His such a bad mic worker, feels so forced and awkward.

He really needs to improve on it, but I don't even know if it is fixable. fpalm


----------



## luckyfri

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Shadowcran said:


> Kobe was innocent and that woman was in it for the fame and money. OH, he had sex with her but that isn't a crime. Her calling it rape afterwards is the crime.
> 
> False accusations should be a crime as well.
> 
> So what's your point?


Ooooops!!!!!!!
when i wrote about : it was senseless to discuss about kobe in 2010 i meant as a sportsman. i know about his rape story but really do not want to bring that in the discussion. i just said 2010 because back then he was still on his prime. It would be senseless to discuss about kobe's game now. Because he is injured and the lakers a crab right now so it is uninteresting.

to answer your question:
so far i know the law - false accusations are crime too. in German we call it "Rufschädigung" as one example.


----------



## SinJackal

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Funaki7 said:


> I don't think it's fair to blast the booking here. I personally found Shield's booking to be AMAZING.
> 
> You had the frontman, the natural killer on the mic, Dean Ambrose. You had the talented in-ring guy who didn't have much mic skills, then you had the glorified henchman with one line.
> 
> They then started to give Reigns a push, but they did it subtle. Some beast performances with a really interesting moveset but still no lines. Ambrose started to get jealous and looked to be the ridiculously obvious heel character, while Rollins tried to keep the troops together because he was nothing without it.
> 
> Boom, Ambrose stays with the group, solidifying himself as a capable face. Roman Reigns continues to do well, but needed the whole Shield gimmick to continue forward. Seth Rollins showed ridiculously unexpected mic skills and developed himself a character.
> 
> The problem is what's went down since then.
> 
> Roman Reigns should never have won the Royal Rumble. That was as bad as Batista. The Royal Rumble is right up there. He could have even won the title, but winning the Rumble or challenging for the belt going into WrestleMania is too much. Even worse, all of this being at the expense of Daniel Bryan. After the Batista Rumble, and the failure to add Byran, WWE fully redeemed themselves with his WM moment. But he should have been allowed to continue that. Having him drop out of the Rumble so early, having him lose to Reigns and then that embarrassing handshake moment on Raw. It's too much. They books Reigns to perfection. Everyone got interested in him without him getting any spotlight from Ambrose in Shield. They just pushed it too far, and now I fully expect them to take the piss and have him cleanly beat Brock Lesnar at WM, with Heyman failing to break the rules too.
> 
> Hopefully, Brock absolutely DESTROYS Roman Reigns at the Rumble and we see him maybe in a feud with John Cena. That would be REALLY interesting since they have both been presented as Supermen.
> 
> John Cena has rarely been in the main event and is now challenging for the US Title level. They have done REALLY good in keeping him true to his fans (which I HATE but they want to maintain) but keeping him back a bit. He DOESN'T need to be replaced though. We don't need a superman. Daniel Bryan is more of a Rey Mysterio, and that works.
> 
> And I was a big fan of Reigns the second I saw him in FCW. I had him in every "up and comer" BTBs I failed to continue with, often having him tagging with Leo Kruger.


I actually couldn't stand their booking. WWE put them over both Smackdown and Raw rosters. Literally the entire face rosters. . .they got put over all of them. Within the first couple months of their debut. All of them. Some of them several times. Some of them nearly two dozen times (Ryback, and at the peak of his popularity no less). They even brought in legends and put them over them too.

Yayyy, a few rooks with zero tv experience prior, dominating the entire roster. So much fun right guys? Especially when, illogically, no one banded together to beat the shit out of them after it became apparent they were just going to keep jumping people. But wait, they did put a "super friends" team together of Cena, Sheamus, and Ryback. Yet they put The Shield over them anyway.

How could you actually like that booking? It was insulting.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> Well that awful, fed through the hidden earpiece promo he gave on SD tonight is just giving more ammo to his critics. Seriously, the guy can't talk on the mic for 2 minutes without a crutch. Not to mention the material sounded like Vince is writing it again. Its bad enough he's so green, but to top it off they can't even decide what direction his character is growing.


How in the world did what he said on Smackdown sound like Vince is writing? And even if Vince wrote that, what was so "awful" about it? Seriously. There was no fairytale stuff and it was a serious little sit down interview. 

By the way, how do you know he was using an earpiece? And even if so, he delivered his lines perfectly. 

This is just nitpicking for the sake of nitpicking.

By the way, for anyone who didn't see it, here's the Reigns sit down with Byron Saxton. I thought it was great :clap 






They need to keep on doing stuff like this with Roman.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cobalt said:


> His such a bad mic worker, feels so forced and awkward.
> 
> He really needs to improve on it, but I don't even know if it is fixable. fpalm


If didn't see the video, you should watch it. That is pretty much how Reigns speaks in real life. He came off natural. I don't see how anyone could see this as forced.

Chances are, if you think his "mic skills" or promo sucked on Smackdown, then you will never like when Reigns speaks, because I don't see him getting anymore natural than that.


----------



## CoolestDude

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cobalt said:


> His such a bad mic worker, feels so forced and awkward.
> 
> He really needs to improve on it, but I don't even know if it is fixable. fpalm


No he doesn't need to fix it. he just needs to not talk. Sting didn't talk for a whole year and was the most over dude and biggest draw on the planet as a result.

Reigns can be a silent asskicker because in the ring he has got charisma and intensity.

WWE dropped the ball with Reigns. I dont think they can recover him which is a shame because he has massive potential. They fucked it up.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> If didn't see the video, you should watch it. That is pretty much how Reigns speaks in real life. He came off natural. I don't see how anyone could see this as forced.
> 
> Chances are, if you think his "mic skills" or promo sucked on Smackdown, then you will never like when Reigns speaks, because I don't see him getting anymore natural than that.


I thought it was a very good promo with Reigns showing good intensity and proper belief he can beat Lesnar. Didn't think it was possible but it's got me even more excited for WM31! :grin2:


----------



## _CodyRhodes_

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



empressromania said:


> As I said, they just want to find anything to cry about, anything to shit on. Most of them can't even seem to make up their minds (mind you, I didn't say ALL; there are some genuine wrestling fans out there who don't cross from one side to another in a matter of five seconds). I don't mind if people don't like Roman, I just mind that they can't at least respect him. It's like the haters who want to spread infamous rumors around about him using drugs; it's just ridiculous.


Tbh its not even funny anymore its just sad! Putting rumours around that he's failed a drugs test, saying he wears an earpiece ( on a pre-recorded show that could be done over & over) and the funny things is no-one cares about their opinions because he's main-eventing WM31 and will hopefully beat the best-built heel in years :grin2:

Did you see Smackdown? Very good promo I thought, obviously you won't see that said by many around here, and like I said above got me even more excited for his match vs Lesnar!


----------



## Trivette

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



cookiepuss said:


> How in the world did what he said on Smackdown sound like Vince is writing? And even if Vince wrote that, what was so "awful" about it? Seriously. There was no fairytale stuff and it was a serious little sit down interview.
> 
> By the way, how do you know he was using an earpiece? And even if so, he delivered his lines perfectly.
> 
> This is just nitpicking for the sake of nitpicking.
> 
> By the way, for anyone who didn't see it, here's the Reigns sit down with Byron Saxton. I thought it was great :clap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They need to keep on doing stuff like this with Roman.


Stuttering and pausing in mid sentence is far from delivering his lines perfectly. Pretty obvious he was being fed his lines. They pulled this stunt a month ago on RAW and it was just as obvious then, too. At any rate, I'm glad you enjoyed it, but I don't agree that its nitpicking to expect the best from someone slotted to Main Event on the grandest stage of all. Used to be that was reserved for "the total package", so to speak. Roman ain't there yet, sorry, and this promo is just further evidence of the fact.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Lunatic Fringe said:


> Stuttering and pausing in mid sentence is far from delivering his lines perfectly. Pretty obvious he was being fed his lines. They pulled this stunt a month ago on RAW and it was just as obvious then, too. At any rate, I'm glad you enjoyed it, but I don't agree that its nitpicking to expect the best from someone slotted to Main Event on the grandest stage of all. Used to be that was reserved for "the total package", so to speak. Roman ain't there yet, sorry, and this promo is just further evidence of the fact.


Sorry, I watched that video and didn't hear any stuttering. And the pausing thing doesn't bother me. It comes off as more natural to me than just reciting a bunch of lines. There's nothing that was obvious about him being fed a bunch of lines other than you going to the well to find some made up thing about wearing an earpiece just like people did at the night after the Rumble. You have nothing to back up your claim other than wanting to believe that's what was going on. And like I said, even if he was wearing an ear piece, he surely did a great job of reciting what was being fed to him. I happen to have liked what I heard, you didn't. I guess we're at a deadlock here.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



cookiepuss said:


> Sorry, I watched that video and didn't hear any stuttering. And the pausing thing doesn't bother me. It comes off as more natural to me than just reciting a bunch of lines. There's nothing that was obvious about him being fed a bunch of lines other than you going to the well to find some made up thing about wearing an earpiece just like people did at the night after the Rumble. You have nothing to back up your claim other than wanting to believe that's what was going on. And like I said, even if he was wearing an ear piece, he surely did a great job of reciting what was being fed to him. I happen to have liked what I heard, you didn't. I guess we're at a deadlock here.


I agree. Roman's promo was whatever to me, but I had no issue with his delivery. The content could've been better, but I'd rather he speak with the inflection of a normal person than one reciting lines. 

And even if he were being fed lines, what does it matter? It's not as if it was glaringly obvious.

In any event, the WWE posted this to their Twitter.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571067271252221952


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Reigns Marks: Just because people have negative things to say, doesn't make them haters*



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571067271252221952


Inb4 Cena 2.0, Samoan Cena, etc.

Good on him for meeting with that kid


----------



## SMetalWorld

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think that promo was pretty good but not perfect but it felt natural coming from him and honestly, I felt his intensity.

There's a huge potential in Roman Reigns and I'm on this boat, quite frankly, and I honestly want him to succeed in becoming what WWE wants him to be.

There's an aura about Roman Reigns that I enjoy about him that feels natural.

There are many don't see that but I do. So, good luck to him.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Watching the smackdown interview which was really good by the way I get a feeling that there's a chance that Roman will not appear on Raw and will instead be shown training for his match with Brock Lesnar. Could anyone else see this being the case?


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Watching the smackdown interview which was really good by the way I get a feeling that there's a chance that Roman will not appear on Raw and will instead be shown training for his match with Brock Lesnar. Could anyone else see this being the case?


I don't think this would work for Roman. He has to show his face and keep the momentum of the story going. It's bad enough that Lesnar was a no show last week. We can't have both parties in the main event not appearing on RAW. 

I like your idea in concept but I don't think it would work for him. I don't want Roman to say what he's gonna do. I want to see it. Maybe Lesnar will show up and they fight.


----------



## DeeGirl

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

These sit down interviews are atleast better than him making about 20 mistakes in an in ring promo. Sure he's being fed lines but he's a horrible talker, he needs all the help he can get.

Although I'll admit, even though I don't like him the photo of him meeting that guy made me smile. It's always nice to see things like that.


----------



## _CodyRhodes_

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Watching the Smackdown interview which was really good by the way I get a feeling that there's a chance that Roman will not appear on Raw and will instead be shown training for his match with Brock Lesnar. Could anyone else see this being the case?


It would be a perfect segment to show as a lot of this build up seems to be centered around Reigns' intensity and how he really needs to prove a lot of people wrong while making them believe (excuse the pun) that he can beat Lesnar.....IF the WWE Champion would show up every once in a while. But as @Empress said, you need at least one of the guys to be there to build up the match and this Monday, its going to be Reigns


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

How anyone can feel invested in Roman Reigns I don't know. All I took from the Smackdown interview is that his character is so dull and ill-defined for someone who is supposed to be headlining Wrestlemania. 

"I'm going to win this match, I'm going to punch you, I'm going to do this, do that, ecetera, ecetera..." That sums up every Roman Reigns promo. It might not be entirely his fault, but whether it's down to scripting or his own talent (or lack of), his personality doesn't come through at all.

It's not just a Roman Reigns problem, the same can be said for guys like Ziggler too, but Reigns is the one headlining Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Watching the smackdown interview which was really good by the way I get a feeling that there's a chance that Roman will not appear on Raw and will instead be shown training for his match with Brock Lesnar. Could anyone else see this being the case?


I would love the training montage videos for both guys to be displayed. Those really work well. I'd still want Reigns to physically appear on Raw but i'd love them to incorporate these sit down interviews and training montage videos too.



Poppin' Fresh said:


> How anyone can feel invested in Roman Reigns I don't know. All I took from the Smackdown interview is that his character is so dull and ill-defined for someone who is supposed to be headlining Wrestlemania.
> 
> "I'm going to win this match, I'm going to punch you, I'm going to do this, do that, ecetera, ecetera..." That sums up every Roman Reigns promo. It might not be entirely his fault, but whether it's down to scripting or his own talent (or lack of), his personality doesn't come through at all.
> 
> It's not just a Roman Reigns problem, the same can be said for guys like Ziggler too, but Reigns is the one headlining Wrestlemania.


Maybe Ziggler can start talking about the i.c title now, I've been feeling that way also. Feel the same about Reigns too. Now it's at the point I'd rather him focus on the title, i wanna hear what winning the title means to him, how much he wants it. & if family is brought up i'd like to hear more about that too. its been all about facing brock and main eventing, even the fast lane match prize was really just about facing brock and main eventing. It's time winning the title takes the main focus. Focus more on what beating Brock actually means.


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



_CodyRhodes_ said:


> Tbh its not even funny anymore its just sad! Putting rumours around that he's failed a drugs test, saying he wears an earpiece ( on a pre-recorded show that could be done over & over) and the funny things is no-one cares about their opinions because he's main-eventing WM31 and will hopefully beat the best-built heel in years :grin2:
> 
> Did you see Smackdown? Very good promo I thought, obviously you won't see that said by many around here, and like I said above got me even more excited for his match vs Lesnar!


Yes, I did see the promo, and contradictory to what seems like popular opinion around here, I LOVED IT. Hell, I don't even care whether he was using an earpiece or not (which I really do not believe that he was), he came off as a confident, natural guy. It couldn't have been any better!


----------



## _CodyRhodes_

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



empressromania said:


> Yes, I did see the promo, and contradictory to what seems like popular opinion around here, I LOVED IT. Hell, I don't even care whether he was using an earpiece or not (which I really do not believe that he was), he came off as a confident, natural guy. It couldn't have been any better!


Yep that's exactly it! It makes me laugh when people wait for one mini-stutter from him and straight away post it here because of the hate they have for the guy. They don't seem to understand that was a part of the promo, build suspense to his words and put over just how intense the promo was. Actually can't wait for March 9th to see Reigns vs Lesnar stare down again.

And never mind the Reigns earpiece promo, these people will have you believing they're demoting every face to mid-card status and hiding his failed drug tests


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Australia 2015 Promo 






For the upcoming RAW, I'd like for Lesnar to call him out and for Reigns to come down the ramp. It's time to ditch this one man Shield persona. I think he's made great improvements since the Rumble and backlash, but it's time for a change in aesthetics. If Reigns is turning heel at WM 31 and teaming up with Heyman, I want the character overhaul to change his physical presentation as well. No more swat gear or coming through the crowds. I also hope he comes up with a catchphrase that's all his own. Too bad Batista got to "Deal With It" first. That fits Reigns and the push back surrounding him.


----------



## SHUDEYE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Australia 2015 Promo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the upcoming RAW, I'd like for Lesnar to call him out and for Reigns to come down the ramp. It's time to ditch this one man Shield persona. I think he's made great improvements since the Rumble and backlash, but it's time for a change in aesthetics. If Reigns is turning heel at WM 31 and teaming up with Heyman, I want the character overhaul to change his physical presentation as well. No more swat gear or coming through the crowds. I also hope he comes up with a catchphrase that's all his own. Too bad Batista got to "Deal With It" first. That fits Reigns and the push back surrounding him.


As an Aussie it really pissed me off he pronounced it 'brisbayne' but that's just me being a dickhead. 'Mel-born' has always annoyed me as well, haha!


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Australia 2015 Promo


Love these crappy World Tour Report promos


----------



## DeeGirl

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Poppin' Fresh said:


> How anyone can feel invested in Roman Reigns I don't know. All I took from the Smackdown interview is that his character is so dull and ill-defined for someone who is supposed to be headlining Wrestlemania.
> 
> "I'm going to win this match, I'm going to punch you, I'm going to do this, do that, ecetera, ecetera..." That sums up every Roman Reigns promo. It might not be entirely his fault, but whether it's down to scripting or his own talent (or lack of), his personality doesn't come through at all.


"If you come down to this ring, Imma punch you in the mouth".
The scripting is poor, but his delivery is awful as well. Remember the magic beans promo? One of the lines in it he made sound even worse than it should of. It was something like "The giants teeth are down!" *long pause* "HIS THROAT!". It was like he originally forgot the last line. He's an embarrassingly bad talker.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> For the upcoming RAW, I'd like for Lesnar to call him out and for Reigns to come down the ramp. It's time to ditch this one man Shield persona. I think he's made great improvements since the Rumble and backlash, but it's time for a change in aesthetics. If Reigns is turning heel at WM 31 and teaming up with Heyman, I want the character overhaul to change his physical presentation as well. No more swat gear or coming through the crowds. I also hope he comes up with a catchphrase that's all his own. Too bad Batista got to "Deal With It" first. That fits Reigns and the push back surrounding him.


*I think the whole change should happen after Mania. It adds to the idea of Reigns turning his back on the fans for booing him and refusing to come through the crowd anymore. Lesnar is not scheduled this week btw. *


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I think the whole change should happen after Mania. It adds to the idea of Reigns turning his back on the fans for booing him and refusing to come through the crowd anymore. Lesnar is not scheduled this week btw. *


I'm looking past Lesnar at this point. That shit he pulled last night at UFC told me he is gonna half ass it at WM 31---if he doesn't walk out first. I don't blame him for being a mercenary but I do hold the WWE accountable for feeding the beast.

I'm glad we're in agreement on the change and when it should take place. I know you thought if ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572039347702243328


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Thank you for bringing that over, it's refreshing to read positive Reigns stuff for a change .


----------



## Manson16

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572039347702243328



The reason he got cheered is because the audience consisted mainly of children, just listen to the squeals:






Children will always cheer for the good guys over the bad guys, but that does not mean that they are intelligent enough to discern between good talent and bad talent. And they are certainly not qualified to discern between who deserves to be in the main event of WrestleMania and who doesn't. 

If you had Hornswoggle out there beating up Seth Rollins, the kids would cheer for Hornswoggle, because he is the good guy and Rollins is the bad guy. It does not mean that Hornswoggle is more talented than Rollins and should therefore main event PPVs.

Likewise, children will cheer for the good guy playing Peter Pan in the local Christmas pantomime production, but that does not necessarily mean that the actor playing Pan is a talented thespian on par with Ian McKellen who should immediately be inserted into the lead role of Macbeth for the Royal Shakespeare Company.


----------



## DeeGirl

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's really not surprising Reigns only gets this support at house shows because I've been to house shows myself and John Cena has been cheered and cheered until fans can cheer no longer, yet at the next live Raw he's booed out of the building. Also, I've seen heel CM Punk at a house show, he gets booed out of the building but then a few days later on Raw, the crowd pop for him.

Like the above user said, house shows are where the kids (and parents) outnumber the adult fans. Kids cheer for faces, hate heels and it makes you feel like a bit of a dick booing the face whilst stranded in an ocean of a bunch of innocent kids just wanting to support their 'hero'.


----------



## southrnbygrace

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Cause it can't possibly be because anyone other than children like him, right? Heaven forbid an adult enjoy watching him. Especially if it's a guy. I'll never understand some folks.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Casual fans love Roman Reigns.*



From the house show in Las Vegas back in January. You can hear for yourself how over he was. Not a single boo! And Vince McMahon is going to go with him because he's a big guy, he's The Rock's cousin, and the casual fans are who the company makes the most money off of.

- Vic


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Casual fans love Roman Reigns.*

House shows cheer for faces. I agree he's popular, but that isn't the best example.


----------



## JohnLocke

*Re: Casual fans love Roman Reigns.*

Must be why all those casuals tune in each week and why ratings have been so high since the show has started revolving around him and his RTWM.

Oh, wait.......


----------



## somerandomfan

*Re: Casual fans love Roman Reigns.*

Casual fans are who he appeals to anyways. There are a lot of pro Cena crowds but that doesn't mean he's immune to hate. I'm not sure what this proves since this is common knowledge.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Casual fans love Roman Reigns.*

How late are you to the party? What is the point to your thread?

Yes Roman Reigns was more over than he is now before they made the horrible decision to have him win the Rumble match in Philly in front of a hostile crowd. 

You are not telling us anything new.

Edit: And it's a fucking house show. They cheer who they are told to cheer for there and go along for the experience. 

As we have found out these past few years it doesn't work that way on TV or at PPV's. 

We'll know by Summerslam whether or not WWE were right to push Reigns when we can evaluate what he has done for them business wise. 

Until then it doesn't matter what his reactions are like. The numbers won't lie. He'll either be a success or a failure based on those and nothing else.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: Casual fans love Roman Reigns.*

He got cheered at a house show? :clap :clap :clap Good for Reigns.

Casual Fans and Mainstream Fans still don't like Roman Reigns, Royal Rumble demonstrates that.

A majority of Roman Reigns fanbase are smarks, they're a minority. The casuals/Mainstream fans loved The Shield, and now they're fans of Dean Ambrose, while they boo Roman Reigns.

Roman Reigns isn't a huge draw. for a company that supposedly wants to be more mainstream, they sure go for the smark favorites who don't draw(CM Punk and Roman Reigns), only rarely do they push those who are Draws and Draw in Mainstream Audiences/Casuals(Daniel Bryan and The Shield)


----------



## luckyfri

*Re: Casual fans love Roman Reigns.*



Marrakesh said:


> How late are you to the party? What is the point to your thread?
> 
> Yes Roman Reigns was more over than he is now before they made the horrible decision to have him win the Rumble match in Philly in front of a hostile crowd.
> 
> You are not telling us anything new.


go with that, you set the "breaking point" of max cheers i saw up to now.


----------



## JohnLocke

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



southrnbygrace said:


> Cause it can't possibly be because anyone other than children like him, right? Heaven forbid an adult enjoy watching him. Especially if it's a guy. I'll never understand some folks.


Sure, there are people other than children that like him. Women, gay males, and unintelligent adults.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> What is the point to your thread?


Because haters on the board don't want to believe how popular he is. Video = PROOF

- Vic


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Casual fans love Roman Reigns.*



Sol Katti said:


> House shows cheer for faces. I agree he's popular, but that isn't the best example.


Yeah, that's literally like bragging about your favorite team winning a preseason game or something. When he gets cheered on a consistent basis on Raw, then we'll have something to talk about.


----------



## SP103

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Don't get involved DB. Just walk away like that hot girl who has herpes.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

You can't force feed a guy that the fans simply haven't built an organic connection with. Sorry. Reigns will be more Diesel and Lex Luger than John Cena. Cena, for as much as he was hated, has never been met with this type of apathy as we just witnessed tonight. Even Reigns' female fans were silent tonight. Your looks only get you so far in a business predicated on entertainment. This isn't a porno. It's professional wrestling ie sports entertainment and if you suck at the entertaining portion, you won't last long. Get the fuck off my television.

They're trying everything. Selling him as a monster. Putting him over in promos and commentary. Expanding his moveset. Having "the look" doesn't = having "it," and Vince will learn this the hard way. It's a shame too because Reigns had a shit ton of potential. Barring a heel turn at Mania, he's fucked.


----------



## JohnLocke

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The audience has become apathetic towards this hack. The rare occasions they give him any kind of reaction it's "go the fuck away" heat.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



















I enjoyed these two spots. 

As for the main event at WM 31, it may as well be Reigns vs. Heyman. Those are the only two present and accounted for. I don't get the reasoning of booking the WWE Champ like a phantom on the RTW. This is not the time for Lesnar to be a special attraction.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Seeing how hes doing dives now ..they are gonna need to give him a submission so he can make guys tap so what move will it be ?


----------



## Isaac2289

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Luther Reigns > Roman Reigns


----------



## mezomi

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns was impressive tonight and is improving despite what many of these blind users say. His real problem has already been stated. Roman Reigns is a perfectly fine wrestler and dare I say he can cut decent enough promos. What he lacks is the fans support and for that he will fail. This is not the fans fault or even Roman Reigns, its the WWE's and because of their ignorance, his career will never reach its full potential.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Code:







mezomi said:


> Roman Reigns was impressive tonight and is improving despite what many of these blind users say. His real problem has already been stated. Roman Reigns is a perfectly fine wrestler and dare I say he can cut decent enough promos. What he lacks is the fans support and for that he will fail. This is not the fans fault or even Roman Reigns, its the WWE's and because of their ignorance, his career will never reach its full potential.


The point being they shouldn't of threw him in the top spot this year,let the man take a year to get better he is getting there but none of the heat would of been there this time next year


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

.


----------



## JohnLocke

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



mezomi said:


> Roman Reigns was impressive tonight and is improving despite what many of these blind users say. His real problem has already been stated. Roman Reigns is a perfectly fine wrestler and dare I say he can cut decent enough promos. What he lacks is the fans support and for that he will fail. This is not the fans fault or even Roman Reigns, its the WWE's and because of their ignorance, his career will never reach its full potential.


Yes, very impressive. Clearly he is such a fine wrestler, cuts decent enough promos, and has an abundance of charisma. That's why the crowd is just going crazy over this guy.

Dude, people care more about _Curtis fucking Axel_ than they do about Reigns. The goal of a professional wrestler is to _entertain_ the viewers. Reigns doesn't do that. Therefore, to say that he is impressive is absurd.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



mezomi said:


> Roman Reigns was impressive tonight and is improving despite what many of these blind users say. His real problem has already been stated. Roman Reigns is a perfectly fine wrestler and dare I say he can cut decent enough promos. What he lacks is the fans support and for that he will fail. This is not the fans fault or even Roman Reigns, its the WWE's and because of their ignorance, his career will never reach its full potential.


And Daniel Bryan does two moves in his match (one kick and Yes Lock and wins) against Luke Harper and gets hailed as a wrestling king by this forum.

People here think Daniel Bryan still is over yet his YES is getting lowered and the fans in the crowd is getting bored from it.

I really hope Roman Reigns succeeds. He is better than people think he isn't.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



simonitro said:


> And Daniel Bryan does two moves in his match (one kick and Yes Lock and wins) against Luke Harper and gets hailed as a wrestling king by this forum.
> 
> People here think Daniel Bryan still is over yet his YES is getting lowered and the fans in the crowd is getting bored from it.
> 
> I really hope Roman Reigns succeeds. He is better than people think he isn't.


Difference being Bryan has already shown all he can do..hes proven Reigns is not ..what he did tonight in match means nothing .we all know Reigns is gonna be top dog prob longer than Cena was it still sucks,so enjoy your mediocre star who gets less reaction than Curtis


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Difference being Bryan has already shown all he can do..hes proven Reigns is not ..what he did tonight in match means nothing .we all know Reigns is gonna be top dog prob longer than Cena was it still sucks,so enjoy your mediocre star who gets less reaction than Curtis


Not to mention Bryan sold like a mofo for Harper tonight, to the point some thought he might be legit injured. Reigns wouldn't do that. hell, Reigns couldn't do that. He lacks the ability.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That Reigns dive was Awesome!


----------



## Botchy SinCara

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Not to mention Bryan sold like a mofo for Harper tonight, to the point some thought he might be legit injured. Reigns wouldn't do that. hell, Reigns couldn't do that. He lacks the ability.


"But you gotta understand,hes getting better..we know he is green but he deserves a shot at the top spot despite being green..not being able to sell..and not cutting a promo worth a pile of crap..but he will get there someday dont be jealous your not him."


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Not to mention Bryan sold like a mofo for Harper tonight, to the point some thought he might be legit injured. Reigns wouldn't do that. hell, Reigns couldn't do that. He lacks the ability.


People who lack ability could never do the shit Reigns did tonight. 

The no talent/no ability argument is overplayed now. Time to come up with something new ut


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


>


:banderas
gave me Taker flashbacks


----------



## Botchy SinCara

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> People who lack ability could never do the shit Reigns did tonight.
> 
> The no talent/no ability argument is overplayed now. Time to come up with something new ut


Except he never said anything about his ability in ring with that statement..he does suck as selling ..plus wow spears punches and dives..its not like a million other stars cant do that and better ..a dive is not impressive if it takes that many guys to catch you..might as well be jumping on a cushion ..Reigns is generic as hell whos still living off the shield..bele dat


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Except he never said anything about his ability in ring with that statement..he does suck as selling ..plus wow spears punches and dives..its not like a million other stars cant do that and better ..a dive is not impressive if it takes that many guys to catch you..might as well be jumping on a cushion ..Reigns is generic as hell whos still living off the shield..bele dat


He said Reigns lacks ability...maybe I missed something there, but I'm pretty sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me there. And Reigns sucks at selling? I'm sorry, I disagree. He sells pretty well, in my opinion. I actually think he's underrated in that department, but that's another debate I'll reserve for another day.

Also, you wanted Reigns to dive out on the concrete with no one on the receiving end? I mean, you do understand someone has to be on the receiving end to protect the guy who's actually diving, right? And by the way, how many 260+ pound guys diving like Reigns did tonight? I'm sure there are a few, but that isn't an easy feat for a man of his size. It actually reminded me of Undertaker doing his suicide dive. 

Nonetheless, I'll have being a fan on Roman "generic" Reigns. If he keeps pulling out neat things out of the bag like he did tonight, I'll be happy camper.

Belee Dat


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I enjoyed these two spots.
> 
> As for the main event at WM 31, it may as well be Reigns vs. Heyman. Those are the only two present and accounted for. I don't get the reasoning of booking the WWE Champ like a phantom on the RTW. This is not the time for Lesnar to be a special attraction.


No it may as well be Heyman vs Heyman because Reigns can't string a sentence together and neither can Brock. 

They can produce a load of overbooked theatrics to make Reigns look flashy to end Raw but at the end of the day so what? You can't build a decent feud on that alone. 

They made their top heel stable look like a bunch of goofs and it only serves to highlight the fact that he HAS to be booked like a Super Hero for people to take any interest in him whatsoever. 

Most people I've ever discussed Reigns with on here will know I'm not a blind hater but that opening promo was an embarrassment. 

His whole tone and demeanor was defeated before he even got in the ring and he completely lost the crowd and fucked up the whole purpose of the promo. 

No reaction given when he talked about Rollins and the briefcase because the crowd were busy chanting for CM Punk because the guy doesn't have a clue how to get their attention and is more awkward than anyone else on the roster on the mic except maybe Darren Young and that would be a close call. 

Tonight was just horrendous. I hate being taken out of the moment when I'm watching the show because this guy is so uncomfortable out there or because I'm witnessing him go through 5 or 6 guys BECAUSE he fucked up so badly earlier and John Stewart buried him :lol 

I duno he just has disaster written all over him to me. 

None of his super fans take offense either because nothing i have said here is without merit.

His booking is shit, his scripted promos are shit, his presentation is shit. Everything about him right now is just shit imo. 

That mini-feud with Bryan was the best thing he's ever done so if WWE have any sense they'll turn him heel at Mania and reignite that feud. 

If they think Reigns/Sheamus or Reigns/Rollins/Kane or Big Show with him as the babyface are going to go down well after Mania then they are fucking crazier than i already think they are.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> He said Reigns lacks ability...maybe I missed something there, but I'm pretty sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me there.


Jesus Christ dude. Get some glasses. I said Reigns lacks the ability to sell, not that Reigns lacks all ability. He has some ability. He has the ability to continue dressing himself in the same outfit he wore during his last gimmick. He has the ability not to embarrass easily when he stutters into a mic worse than a virgin asking out a girl for the first time. He has the ability to jerk off his arm and shout OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHAAAAAAA real loud. He has the ability to throw a fake punch. And....that's about it.


----------



## Botchy SinCara

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> He said Reigns lacks ability...maybe I missed something there, but I'm pretty sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me there. And Reigns sucks at selling? I'm sorry, I disagree. He sells pretty well, in my opinion. I actually think he's underrated in that department, but that's another debate I'll reserve for another day.
> 
> Also, you wanted Reigns to dive out on the concrete with no one on the receiving end? I mean, you do understand someone has to be on the receiving end to protect the guy who's actually diving, right? And by the way, how many 260+ pound guys diving like Reigns did tonight? I'm sure there are a few, but that isn't an easy feat for a man of his size. It actually reminded me of Undertaker doing his suicide dive.
> 
> Nonetheless, I'll have being a fan on Roman "generic" Reigns. If he keeps pulling out neat things out of the bag like he did tonight, I'll be happy camper.
> 
> Belee Dat


Taker manages to dive and land on one person just fine .cool you like him more power to you still don't change the fact hes Diesel 2.0 in terms of pushes and will fall flat when the fans boo him out of WM ..but we know Vince might chance a heel run so he can stay in his little fairy land fans boo because they think hes a great heel


----------



## Dr. Middy

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The dive was impressive, I'll give him that one. 

He just isn't ready though, it's very very clear. And it's a shame, because at the rate they're going, he's gonna be ruined. The fans are turning against him by lack of reaction, save for one pop he got right in the beginning of the show. Otherwise, it was some boos, some cheers, but nothing major. For a guy who is groomed to take over the #1 spot in the company, there are way too many red flags right now.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> No it may as well be Heyman vs Heyman because Reigns can't string a sentence together and neither can Brock.
> 
> They can produce a load of overbooked theatrics to make Reigns look flashy to end Raw but at the end of the day so what? You can't build a decent feud on that alone.
> 
> They made their top heel stable look like a bunch of goofs and it only serves to highlight the fact that he HAS to be booked like a Super Hero for people to take any interest in him whatsoever.
> 
> Most people I've ever discussed Reigns with on here will know I'm not a blind hater but that opening promo was an embarrassment.
> 
> His whole tone and demeanor was defeated before he even got in the ring and he completely lost the crowd and fucked up the whole purpose of the promo.
> 
> No reaction given when he talked about Rollins and the briefcase because the crowd were busy chanting for CM Punk because the guy doesn't have a clue how to get their attention and is more awkward than anyone else on the roster on the mic except maybe Darren Young and that would be a close call.
> 
> Tonight was just horrendous. I hate being taken out of the moment when I'm watching the show because this guy is so uncomfortable out there or because I'm witnessing him go through 5 or 6 guys BECAUSE he fucked up so badly earlier and John Stewart buried him :lol
> 
> I duno he just has disaster written all over him to me.
> 
> None of his super fans take offense either because nothing i have said here is without merit.
> 
> His booking is shit, his scripted promos are shit, his presentation is shit. Everything about him right now is just shit imo.
> 
> That mini-feud with Bryan was the best thing he's ever done so if WWE have any sense they'll turn him heel at Mania and reignite that feud.
> 
> If they think Reigns/Sheamus or Reigns/Rollins/Kane or Big Show with him as the babyface are going to go down well after Mania then they are fucking crazier than i already think they are.


I don't need Reigns to cut extensive promo's or try to mimic other great talkers. Short and to the point works fine for now. 

I don't think his booking is complete shit. He needs to be presented as "strong" as possible since Lesnar is an unstoppable force. It's a double edge sword, but the cuts need to be made. Unless you believe Reigns should be a presented as an underdog facing Lesnar. An do you actually think the last segment with him doing the dive/spear wasn't scripted before the Jon Stewart angle? The show was already booked by that point and went accordingly.


As for the main event at WM 31, Brock needs to do his part. Reigns/Heyman are doing theirs. I'll take flashy and theatrics over someone who isn't even there. Lesnar has to be there to help build what is already a lackluster main event.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I don't need Reigns to cut extensive promo's or try to mimic other great talkers. Short and to the point works fine for now.
> 
> I don't think his booking is complete shit. He needs to be presented as "strong" as possible since Lesnar is an unstoppable force. It's a double edge sword, but the cuts need to be made. Unless you believe Reigns should be a presented as an underdog facing Lesnar. An do you actually think the last segment with him doing the dive/spear wasn't scripted before the Jon Stewart angle? The show was already booked by that point and went accordingly.
> 
> As for the main event at WM 31, Brock needs to do his part. Reigns/Heyman are doing theirs. I'll take flashy and theatrics over someone who isn't even there. Lesnar has to be there to help build what is already a lackluster main event.


I honestly don't think it was planned that far in advance because it was so over the top and unnecessary. 

Reigns completely botched the opening promo and then John Stewart said Rollins was better in the ring and on the mic than him. 

It's speculation on my part but i have a hard time believing Vince wasn't furious at both incidents given his micromanagement and wanted Reigns to end the show looking as strong as possible. 

Just look at the Raw after Summerslam were he did a similar thing with Cena. It's what he does. 

Anyways i just hated this Raw as a whole. I thought every single promo was bad including Heymans. He was completely off his flow and just screaming because he was struggling to get a reaction. 

Just everything to be honest. 

What annoys me most is that Fast lane was fine :shrug not great by any means but it looked to me like they had everything in order. 

Tonight was just a horror show though.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Videos, y'all.


----------



## bmtrocks

*The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

You would think the guy main eventing Wrestlemania and being setup to be the next big thing would be consistently getting some level of pop whether it's boos or cheers. No one gives a shit. I came home from work late and jumped in to see what was going on, and as soon as I saw Big Show and Kane, then Reigns comes out to one of the most mild reactions I've ever seen a main event guy get in years and I just turned off.

Didn't even watch the match. Was it good? Who gives a shit?

Terrible showing from WWE and Roman Reigns overall. I appreciate Heyman building up the match, but it isn't going to salvage what's going to end up being a trainwreck of a push.

I like Roman Reigns too but WWE is royally screwing this up and it all started with a series of awful decisions starting with WM30's booking of Lesnar beating the Undertaker. Time and time again over the past year WWE has been making some of the worst decisions they've made in years, and buyrates/ratings are tanking because of it, as is the crowd reactions.

I wish Roman Reigns could become the "face" of the WWE. I mean, he seems like a cool dude and his family heritage is rich, and for what he's able to do in the ring (while limited) isn't absolutely horrid. He has a lot of potential for growth in the ring and on the mic. He has a good look. What went wrong here is that WWE miscalculated how hot Roman Reigns was. They miscalculated by picking this guy to be the guy who gets the Streak rub from Lesnar, even though they full and well knew that Lesnar's contract was up after WM and they HAD to give someone the streak rub to "establish a star" so to speak. But regardless, a textbook accolade has never and will never get anyone over, or else Kevin Nash would've been the biggest name in all of wrestling after Starcade 98 when he beat Goldberg's streak when wrestling was actually drawing and popular.

Even the smarky crowds ever since Royal Rumble 2015 have just died and have stopped caring about things. It's like the life is being sucked out of them and/or they just aren't coming to the shows.

Surely WWE realizes this is bad business, right?


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Jesus Christ dude. Get some glasses. I said Reigns lacks the ability to sell, not that Reigns lacks all ability. He has some ability. He has the ability to continue dressing himself in the same outfit he wore during his last gimmick. He has the ability not to embarrass easily when he stutters into a mic worse than a virgin asking out a girl for the first time. He has the ability to jerk off his arm and shout OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHAAAAAAA real loud. He has the ability to throw a fake punch. And....that's about it.


Trollish arguments ut

Last time I'm replying to you


----------



## Botchy SinCara

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



bmtrocks said:


> You would think the guy main eventing Wrestlemania and being setup to be the next big thing would be consistently getting some level of pop whether it's boos or cheers. No one gives a shit. I came home from work late and jumped in to see what was going on, and as soon as I saw Big Show and Kane, then Reigns comes out to one of the most mild reactions I've ever seen a main event guy get in years and I just turned off.
> 
> Didn't even watch the match. Was it good? Who gives a shit?
> 
> Terrible showing from WWE and Roman Reigns overall. I appreciate Heyman building up the match, but it isn't going to salvage what's going to end up being a trainwreck of a push.
> 
> I like Roman Reigns too but WWE is royally screwing this up and it all started with a series of awful decisions starting with WM30's booking of Lesnar beating the Undertaker. Time and time again over the past year WWE has been making some of the worst decisions they've made in years, and buyrates/ratings are tanking because of it, as is the crowd reactions.
> 
> I wish Roman Reigns could become the "face" of the WWE. I mean, he seems like a cool dude and his family heritage is rich, and for what he's able to do in the ring (while limited) isn't absolutely horrid. He has a lot of potential for growth in the ring and on the mic. He has a good look. What went wrong here is that WWE miscalculated how hot Roman Reigns was. They miscalculated by picking this guy to be the guy who gets the Streak rub from Lesnar, even though they full and well knew that Lesnar's contract was up after WM and they HAD to give someone the streak rub to "establish a star" so to speak. But regardless, a textbook accolade has never and will never get anyone over, or else Kevin Nash would've been the biggest name in all of wrestling after Starcade 98 when he beat Goldberg's streak when wrestling was actually drawing and popular.
> 
> Even the smarky crowds ever since Royal Rumble 2015 have just died and have stopped caring about things. It's like the life is being sucked out of them and/or they just aren't coming to the shows.
> 
> Surely WWE realizes this is bad business, right?


You think Vince is gonna pull out lol ? They will force a heel turn if nothing else and let Paul carry him ..He has Diesel written all over him i hope this bridge crumbles


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> I honestly don't think it was planned that far in advance because it was so over the top and unnecessary.
> 
> Reigns completely botched the opening promo and then John Stewart said Rollins was better in the ring and on the mic than him.
> 
> It's speculation on my part but i have a hard time believing Vince wasn't furious at both incidents given his micromanagement and wanted Reigns to end the show looking as strong as possible.
> 
> Just look at the Raw after Summerslam were he did a similar thing with Cena. It's what he does.
> 
> Anyways i just hated this Raw as a whole. I thought every single promo was bad including Heymans. He was completely off his flow and just screaming because he was struggling to get a reaction.
> 
> Just everything to be honest.
> 
> What annoys me most is that Fast lane was fine :shrug not great by any means but it looked to me like they had everything in order.
> 
> Tonight was just a horror show though.


I agree that Rollins and Stewart were better on the mic than Reigns tonight, but will have to disagree that Vince went into panic mode because of it. RAW seemed to flow as it should have. Reigns got his moment after being pinned by Rollins. 

I loved Heyman's promo. He's the heart of this Brock/Reigns feud. Reigns isn't that comfortable on the mic yet and Lesnar isn't even showing up. The WWE champ shouldn't be a special attraction at this point. I'll take Reigns' mistakes, him just being there and doing his best over Lesnar being booked as a no show.


----------



## looter

Reign's pops are cringeworthy. I feel bad for the guy actually


----------



## Redzero

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



looter said:


> Reign's pops are cringeworthy. I feel bad for the guy actually


Why? the guy is a dick in person and if we don't like him we hate our own lifes.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Crowds don't care for him, they aren't behind him because of being force and bad booking. He isn't over and has been pushed hard as fuck. Stupid move.


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Botchy SinCara said:


> You think Vince is gonna pull out lol ? They will force a heel turn if nothing else and let Paul carry him ..He has Diesel written all over him i hope this bridge crumbles


Diesel got bigger pops than Reigns though. I remember back in 1995 crowds would go crazy for him. He just never transition to buyrates, merch sales, ratings, etc.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Here's what drives me nuts about all this. Throw Bryan out and please Reigns fans tell what Roman did to get this rub over a guy like Dean Ambrose? He is almost as big as Reigns, he was actually popular, and he proved he could draw with the HIAC ppv doing better buy rates then the past year and his merch was hot during Christmas


----------



## Botchy SinCara

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Redzero said:


> Why? the guy is a dick in person and if we don't like him we hate our own lifes.


I know I dont..and the guy and any fans he does have can shove their " haters gonna hate" argument .its a last ditch effort to make yourself feel better I dont hate anyone for being rich I just want good entertainment and its not Reigns


----------



## FriedTofu

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Its a train wreck waiting to happen at mania where smarks will dominate the crowd.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

I can't believing I'm getting caught up in this but maybe Rollins is the next top guy and not Reigns. I can visualize it now:

- Reigns beats Lesnar at WM 31 with Heyman's help and turns heel
- Reigns & Heyman join The Authority, making Rollins jealous
- HHH & Steph keep making Rollins wait to cash in on Reigns
- His patience grown thin, Rollins challenges Reigns to a straight up title match at MITB 2015, where he loses after The Authority turns on him
- With no friends or WWE Title to show for it, Rollins fights his way into the hearts of the WWE roster and fans
- Rollins wins the 2016 Rumble by eliminating Reigns last and then beats him at Fast Lane 2016 to keep his WM title shot with help from The Rock, who prevents Roman from cheating to win
- Seth Rollins defeats the now 16-time World Champion John Cena to win his first WWE Championship in the main event of Wrestlemania 32

:rollins might be The Guy after :cena not :reigns


----------



## Lothario

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Manufactured. Sterile. Inorganic. Whatever you want to call it. No one outside of those who wear panties are buying this bs. He's currently a guy with a main event look and lower midcard talent. The reactions aren't shocking by any stretch. They should have been expected by anyone not captivated by how pretty he is and focused on him actually entertaining them with his actual skills, be it on the microphone, in the ring, or (preferably) both.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



bmtrocks said:


> You would think the guy main eventing Wrestlemania and being setup to be the next big thing would be consistently getting some level of pop whether it's boos or cheers. No one gives a shit. I came home from work late and jumped in to see what was going on, and as soon as I saw Big Show and Kane, then Reigns comes out to one of the most mild reactions I've ever seen a main event guy get in years and I just turned off.
> 
> Didn't even watch the match. Was it good? Who gives a shit?
> 
> Terrible showing from WWE and Roman Reigns overall. I appreciate Heyman building up the match, but it isn't going to salvage what's going to end up being a trainwreck of a push.
> 
> I like Roman Reigns too but WWE is royally screwing this up and it all started with a series of awful decisions starting with WM30's booking of Lesnar beating the Undertaker. Time and time again over the past year WWE has been making some of the worst decisions they've made in years, and buyrates/ratings are tanking because of it, as is the crowd reactions.
> 
> I wish Roman Reigns could become the "face" of the WWE. I mean, he seems like a cool dude and his family heritage is rich, and for what he's able to do in the ring (while limited) isn't absolutely horrid. He has a lot of potential for growth in the ring and on the mic. He has a good look. What went wrong here is that WWE miscalculated how hot Roman Reigns was. They miscalculated by picking this guy to be the guy who gets the Streak rub from Lesnar, even though they full and well knew that Lesnar's contract was up after WM and they HAD to give someone the streak rub to "establish a star" so to speak. But regardless, a textbook accolade has never and will never get anyone over, or else Kevin Nash would've been the biggest name in all of wrestling after Starcade 98 when he beat Goldberg's streak when wrestling was actually drawing and popular.
> 
> Even the smarky crowds ever since Royal Rumble 2015 have just died and have stopped caring about things. It's like the life is being sucked out of them and/or they just aren't coming to the shows.
> 
> Surely WWE realizes this is bad business, right?


People wanted Daniel Bryan as the face of the company. WWE said, "fuck you" to everyone.

So now the fans just don't care about anything. It's as simple as that. What is there to get invested in when the company doesn't care about you?

Frankly, I don't know why people are still buying tickets for shows.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



DGenerationMC said:


> I can't believing I'm getting caught up in this but maybe Rollins is the next top guy and not Reigns. I can visualize it now:
> 
> - Reigns beats Lesnar at WM 31 with Heyman's help and turns heel
> - Reigns & Heyman join The Authority, making Rollins jealous
> - HHH & Steph keep making Rollins wait to cash in on Reigns
> - Rollins challenges Reigns to a straight up title match at MITB 2015, where he loses after The Authority turns on him
> - With no friends or WWE Title to show for it, Rollins fights his way into the heart of the WWE roster and fans
> - Rollins wins the 2016 Rumble by eliminating Reigns and then beats him at Fast Lane 2016 to keep his WM title shot with help from The Rock, who prevents Roman from cheating to win
> - Seth Rollins defeats the now 16-time World Champion John Cena to win his first WWE Championship in the main event of Wrestlemania 32
> 
> :rollins might be The Guy after :cena not :reigns


I've lost all faith that WWE will turn the guy heel until later in the year when by that time people really will be long past caring about him.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



> People wanted Daniel Bryan as the face of the company. WWE said, "fuck you" to everyone.


^This. It's insane WWE bases this around the idea he isn't marketable but the SF Giants, the Seahawks, both the Pirates and Penguins in Pitts all associate with him and treat him like a big deal


----------



## PaulHBK

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



DGenerationMC said:


> I can't believing I'm getting caught up in this but maybe Rollins is the next top guy and not Reigns. I can visualize it now:
> 
> - Reigns beats Lesnar at WM 31 with Heyman's help and turns heel
> - Reigns & Heyman join The Authority, making Rollins jealous
> - HHH & Steph keep making Rollins wait to cash in on Reigns
> - His patience grown thin, Rollins challenges Reigns to a straight up title match at MITB 2015, where he loses after The Authority turns on him
> - With no friends or WWE Title to show for it, Rollins fights his way into the hearts of the WWE roster and fans
> - Rollins wins the 2016 Rumble by eliminating Reigns last and then beats him at Fast Lane 2016 to keep his WM title shot with help from The Rock, who prevents Roman from cheating to win
> - Seth Rollins defeats the now 16-time World Champion John Cena to win his first WWE Championship in the main event of Wrestlemania 32
> 
> :rollins might be The Guy after :cena not :reigns


Oh god, so you're telling me you envision that Reigns will reign (pun intended) with the WWE title for a whole calendar year? I couldn't bear it...


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

as bad as his pops are, and as little connection he has to the audience, his mic work is just the drizzling shits and the worst thing going on with him right now. just keep him away from a mic because he is seriously cringeworthy and embarrassing every time


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

How fans got behind Cena: "Hey, he has an interesting rapper gimmick and made the US title seem like a big deal. Can't wait to see what he does in the main event."

How fans got behind Punk: "That pipebomb was a classic. He's the anti-thesis to Cena's stale goody two-shoes character."

How fans got behind Bryan: "This guy is a hard-working underdog who keeps getting screwed. I can relate to a character like that."

Fans trying to figure out why they should root for Reigns other than his ties to The Rock and Shield: "Uh...um...Da Look?"


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

that's what happens when you push the wrong guy. it's not as simple as make a wrestler look strong and have win all the time. everyone will then HAVE to like him. is vince fucking retarded to believe that's all it takes after all these years being a wrestling mogul?


----------



## M-Diggedy

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



PaulHBK said:


> Oh god, so you're telling me you envision that Reigns will reign (pun intended) with the WWE title for a whole calendar year? I couldn't bear it...


Nah he said nothing of the sort. He said he would put Reigns out the Rumble, which would mean he will have lost the belt by January. Probably by November if you factor in losing the belt and a rematch in order to rely on the Rumble match.

The whole build for Rollins actually sounds pretty good, but I just know that if I was watching this take place I would assume WWE was fucking everything up for Rollins - such is their reputation for long-term booking.

To keep me a little more sane, let's just have Rollins cash in at Mania.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Is silence a pop?


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm not sure if this has already been said or not, but it needs to be. Sure, Roman probably isn't my first choice to win the title next, and he does need some more time... BUT, I think the most unfair part of this build to the main event at Wrestlemania is the lack of a champion.

Lesnar is never around. How can you keep bashing on Reigns, when really, he has nothing to work with? He hasn't even really had a chance to feud much with his opponent. This is WWE's fault for the contents of his contract and putting the title on Lesnar, but yeah. I think many people overlook the fact that it's hard to get a decent feud and interests going in a main event when the CHAMPION isn't even around. It's bullshit.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

I think Vince assumed that some fans wouldn't like Reigns, but that he'd get the split crowd that Cena gets.

But he doesn't. Sure, some Cena fans like Reigns. Some grown men like him too. But you don't hear every Cena fan cheering the same way for Reigns. And without that audience he is not ready to main event WM, especially when there are several other guys who get louder pops.


----------



## looter

Indywrestlersrule said:


> People wanted Daniel Bryan as the face of the company. WWE said, "fuck you" to everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ^This. It's insane WWE bases this around the idea he isn't marketable but the SF Giants, the Seahawks, both the Pirates and Penguins in Pitts all associate with him and treat him like a big deal
Click to expand...

It's just baffling to me too why wwe treats bryan like he is trash


----------



## Daggdag

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

I am surprised WWE isnt editing pops in for him. They used to use a 5 minute delay to edit cheers and lets go Cena chants in and boos and Cena sucks chants out during Cena matches.


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

What's worse is that even if you're a hard-on mark for him like ReignMan or I Like Russo and other users on here, it isn't going to take long for someone with a weak reaction like this to get buried so hard they wouldn't even make it in TNA if they ever left the WWE. Meaning even if you are a huge mark for the guy, WWE isn't going to pay-off by their track record. It's very likely by Summerslam the belt goes back to Cena or Bryan or someone who gets some sort of crowd reaction.

The only way they're going to have Reigns hold the belt for a long time to get mild reactions ala Orton 2013 is if he's warming the belt for someone big like The Rock or a returning Lesnar.


----------



## KillerSense

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Reigns is shit

fuck WWE


----------



## heizenberg the G

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

I just watched segment at bleacher Report The Roman Reigns Show seemed awful last night Those pops would make Alberto Del Rio proud that was sad to watch :Jordan


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Assume Reigns wasn't in WWE.

Where would he go, promotion wise?


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



KillerSense said:


> Reigns is shit


:fact


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> Trollish arguments ut
> 
> Last time I'm replying to you


Given some of the delusional things you post on this forum....thank you.


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

I just watch a bit of that main event on youtube:






To no surprise, no one is really reacting all that much to his offense. You'd think two midcarders were main eventing RAW with these reactions.

Btw Seth Rollins is no slouch either. His crowd reactions suck too, so I'm not going to forget him. The thing is though he isn't main eventing Wrestlemania 31, so...


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



LPPrince said:


> Assume Reigns wasn't in WWE.
> 
> Where would he go, promotion wise?


"What's Romain Rains doing in the Impact Zone?"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

His crowd response is mirroring the law of diminishing returns. I thought the crappy booking would hurt Bryan and it has somewhat, but it has really hurt Reigns. All his extreme hype of him is falling on deaf ears and causing people to like him even less. Beating Bryan like he did, then having Bryan obsequiously fawn over Reigns might be the straw that broke the camel's back. We'll chart his crowd reaction at the next Raw and see where it is. Tonight was a crowd that gave him a reaction unbecoming of a Mania main eventer.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> *Given some of the delusional things you post on this forum*....thank you.


:Jordan2


----------



## BrettSK

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

I gave him a chance but he lost my support when he spewed that bullshit about us fans on the podcast.

He'll probably end up being the first guy I actually boo. I was in full support for Rollins on Raw and I'll definitely be cheering for Lesnar in the crowd at Mania.


----------



## JTB33b

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Botchy SinCara said:


> Except he never said anything about his ability in ring with that statement..he does suck as selling ..plus wow spears punches and dives..its not like a million other stars cant do that and better ..a dive is not impressive if it takes that many guys to catch you..might as well be jumping on a cushion ..Reigns is generic as hell whos still living off the shield..bele dat


Yep. Rollins would have landed on his feet.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



bmtrocks said:


> I just watch a bit of that main event on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To no surprise, no one is really reacting all that much to his offense. *You'd think two midcarders were main eventing RAW with these reactions.*
> 
> Btw Seth Rollins is no slouch either. His crowd reactions suck too, so I'm not going to forget him. The thing is though he isn't main eventing Wrestlemania 31, so...


The crowd was more amped for the divas segment than they were for the main event:


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> :Jordan2


And you couldn't even last out the night. A regular problem of yours, is it?


----------



## SHUDEYE

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Obviously one man isn't going to single handedly destroy the company and make it go bankrupt and die etc. But this current period of time in my opinion is the closest I've been to really thinking their decisions are actually causing them significant damage and that a lot of the negatives aren't an exaggeration.


----------



## gamegenie

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Botchy SinCara said:


> You think Vince is gonna pull out lol ? They will force a heel turn if nothing else and let Paul carry him ..He has Diesel written all over him i hope this bridge crumbles


Paul is toxic, he can't push anybody except Lesnar. 

Look what he done to Cesaro. 


Look what he done to Ryback and Axel. 



Roman Reigns don't need a maanger crutch, he can carry his own. 









but......


speaking of guys Heyman didn't help..


WWE can fuck with the fans by pairing Reigns with a certain female superstar who the fans like to chant her husband name from time to time.


----------



## I Ship Sixon

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

:rockwut :reigns :austin3


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Lothario said:


> He's currently a guy with a main event look and lower midcard talent.


Maybe I'm just not gay or something, but I really don't think this guy is good looking... He has old man face.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Anyone with half a fucking brain knew this.

Did anyone honestly believe his pops were gonna get better and bigger after beating Bryan and doing whatever he had to to earn the mainevent spot back?

Fucking horrible in every aspect, I cringe at the thought that he is closing Mania 31. :sodone


----------



## Loose Reality

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

I'd love for him to start getting "Bo Dallas NXT, turn their backs" responses. Of course, it won't/can't happen in a bigger arena, but it would be gold to see how the camera edits would play out.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Fighting posters above, no one cares. It's the internet, either move on or contact the person directly. The real world isn't like wrestling.

Anyway, I have no idea what they are doing with Roman. It blows my mind. If anything it's a good lesson of what NOT to do, and maybe people will seek out the indies. I get trying to home-grow your star-power, but this isn't working. With MMA surging in popularity, especially with the women's division movement.. I'm worried.


----------



## HeelFallsOnFace

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Loose Reality said:


> I'd love for him to start getting "Bo Dallas NXT, turn their backs" responses. Of course, it won't/can't happen in a bigger arena, but it would be gold to see how the camera edits would play out.


Dont compare Bo Dallas with Reigns. Bo Dallas had some absolutely epic promos on NXT that I seriously rate as some of the best in WWE history.


----------



## Loose Reality

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



HeelFallsOnFace said:


> Dont compare Bo Dallas with Reigns. Bo Dallas had some absolutely epic promos on NXT that I seriously rate as some of the best in WWE history.


He was forced to change gimmicks based on audience reactions. He embraced the response and made it work. There is no intention for Reigns to follow suit. 

They will ignore the hate like its TNA, and the result will be a replay of the Cena decade, but with much less talent.

Roman Reigns = NXT Face Bo Dallas. Pushed well beyond what their ability warrants. At least Rotundo was willing to play along and adapt, and he benefitted greatly. Reigns may be willing too, but Vince is not.


----------



## Moondog Dave

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*










Chalk another one up to the Reigns whingers. They must pee their pants whenever a North-Eastern state show is coming up and prepare their posts before hand.


----------



## antdvda

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

So much of the boos and non pops seem so contrived at this point. Seems as if people will refuse to acknowledge or give him credit in purpose just to prove a point.

Pretty weird.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

The only pops he get are from the woman who see him as this masculine hero. He should really look for a career in modelling because he isn't a wrestler nor is he an entertainer.


----------



## Wynter

*I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

...for being so dedicated to fucking over Bryan, he's willing to sacrifice his chosen one's momentum to do so :lmao

I can't be the only one who is fascinated by Vince's level of fuckery?? He KNEW Roman would get fucked over and he STILL went through with everything. 

Ok, let's say he honestly thought the Rumble crowd wouldn't be so bad. I'll let him have that. But then he watched for WEEKS after, the crowd being mixed or meh at Roman because of the Bryan situation. But he STILL had Roman go over. He legit had an option to savage Roman and said "Fuck it".

He sentenced Roman to momentum death so he wouldn't have to put that "ugly vanilla midget fuck!" in his Mania main event again.

Do I believe Roman can gain footing again? Yeah, it might take a while, faster if they do the right thing and turn him heel. I don't think Roman's career is dead/over, but his first run has surely been damaged to hell. 

Not it's the first nor will it be the last time Vince fucks up someone's initial push.

But it's just amazing to me to see Vince is willing to sacrifice his golden boy-who hilariously needed just ONE more year-in order to not push Bryan to the top.

He legit had people who were into Roman and were all game for him to have Mania next year at the earliest. Now he managed to derail Reigns'momentum at an amazing level and turned the crowd apathetic. The fans know booing him won't work like it did last year with Batista., but also don't want to cheer a guy who is "taking Bryan's spot".

It's just a very weird situation to me. If the end game is Roman teaming up with Heyman(because it honestly does look like Paul is scouting Roman)then I can see in Vince's crazy brain why he went through with it. But if he's keeping Roman face despite all of this disaster? I will :clap for Vince and his dedication to avoiding greatness/smart decisions :lol


/rant over


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

I didn't watch the main event, but the pop he got when he attacked Rollins and J&J Security was pretty good. Also, his reaction when he came out to confront Rollins, while a bit drab, wasn't exactly a chorus of boos raining down on him, so that's a start.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Fans knowing booing Roman won't get Bryan in the main event like last year. And they don't want to cheer the guy they're not ready to be THE guy yet.

So it's created a very apathetic situation.


----------



## NXT83

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Moondog Dave said:


> Chalk another one up to the Reigns whingers. They must pee their pants whenever a North-Eastern state show is coming up and prepare their posts before hand.


You're trying too hard man.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

*Why are you making Bryan's mistreatment all about Reigns?

These are two separate problems that yes, are related to each other, but Reigns's momentum issue has more to do with his own problems than Bryan.*


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

It's kind of ironic, lol. He wanted to kill Bryan's momentum, but he killed Reigns's instead. Bryan may be stuck in the midcard, but he's still getting reactions Reigns could only dream of.


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Reigns will be fine, this is still residual sour grapes from the Rumble. He will bounce back, and in the process he will up his mic game, and in ring game too. Too many people on this forum want to destroy the guy just because their favorite isn't in the picture right now which we all know won't last long, before they know it he will be in the title picture again. Personally I can't wait for Mania to be over so we can be rid of these Reigns hate threads.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Hearing about all these bad reactions for Reigns almost makes me want to start watching Raw. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



DarkLady said:


> It's kind of ironic, lol. He wanted to kill Bryan's momentum, but he killed Reigns's instead. Bryan may be stuck in the midcard, but he's still getting reactions Reigns could only dream of.


:clap 

Well stated. He wanted to make The Look strong, but Bryan is the one who remains strong.


----------



## galgor

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Just go onto WWE's YouTube channel, the more casual fans are there commenting saying Roman Reigns is looking better as of late. WWE's spoonfed system continues to work.

Heyman's promo has led me to believe Brock will retain at WrestleMania, as his contract includes him on the Raw after WrestleMania, they'll probably have him drop the title then. If he doesn't renew of course.


----------



## JimCornette

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Great photo


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



DarkLady said:


> Hearing about all these bad reactions for Reigns almost makes me want to start watching Raw. :lol


Not as bad as they want you think.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



galgor said:


> Just go onto WWE's YouTube channel, the more casual fans are there commenting saying Roman Reigns is looking better as of late. WWE's spoonfed system continues to work.
> 
> Heyman's promo has led me to believe Brock will retain at WrestleMania, as his contract includes him on the Raw after WrestleMania, they'll probably have him drop the title then. If he doesn't renew of course.


To me, it really feels like Heyman is low key scouting Roman. It's just feels like a dude looking at his next client. Even if Brock stays, I can see Heyman turning and putting Brock in a Face/Tweener role.

Wouldn't be the first time Heyman turned on Brock.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Triple-B said:


> Not as bad as they want you think.


Not bad reactions would be fine for a guy like Adam Rose. But for a guy headlining WM? Well...


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



DarkLady said:


> Not bad reactions would be fine for a guy like Adam Rose. But for a guy headlining WM? Well...


Let's just say this forum isn't a good barometer of how over a guy is be it positively or negatively. He is getting boos sure, but as I stated before, it's residual sour grapes the DB Suicide Pact Club that are to blame.


----------



## galgor

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



WynterWarm12 said:


> To me, it really feels like Heyman is low key scouting Roman. It's just feels like a dude looking at his next client. Even if Brock stays, I can see Heyman turning and putting Brock in a Face/Tweener role.
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time Heyman turned on Brock.


Good point. That'd certainly put a spin on things, but the fans at WrestleMania or Raw for that matter wouldn't let it go down lightly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



DarkLady said:


> Hearing about all these bad reactions for Reigns almost makes me want to start watching Raw. :lol


Now dont start with the crazy talk.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Oh look another Reigns thread. That consists of nothing but whining and conplaning


----------



## Karma101

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

Yeh the crowds just aren't into Reigns as much as they should be at this point. The boos that he was originally getting following the rumble seemed to have turned into apathy. It doesn't help that Brock is never there of course. I doubt this match will get a good reception at WM.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> Here's what drives me nuts about all this. Throw Bryan out and please Reigns fans tell what Roman did to get this rub over a guy like Dean Ambrose? He is almost as big as Reigns, he was actually popular, and he proved he could draw with the HIAC ppv doing better buy rates then the past year and his merch was hot during Christmas












That never happened


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Stinger Fan said:


> That never happened


:lmao


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



JimCornette said:


> Great photo


Superman can fly.....as long as he has a nice portion of the roster there to catch his green ass. Pull that shit with 1 guy out there to break his fall like the actual TALENTS on the show do and I'll be impressed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



DarkLady said:


> Not bad reactions would be fine for a guy like Adam Rose. But for a guy headlining WM? Well...


You know who to belee.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



galgor said:


> Good point. That'd certainly put a spin on things, but the fans at WrestleMania or Raw for that matter wouldn't let it go down lightly.


Probably not, but I'd expect the fans to be raucous either way :lol It's better to adapt to the fans not ready for Roman than trying to force it. Turning him heel would be a very smart move on WWE. Adapt or perish as Trips like to say.

Not the first time Vince had to alter shit in order to make things better. This is one of those situations he needs to change courses in order to salvage the damage he's done to Roman.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



WynterWarm12 said:


> To me, it really feels like Heyman is low key scouting Roman. It's just feels like a dude looking at his next client. Even if Brock stays, I can see Heyman turning and putting Brock in a Face/Tweener role.
> 
> Wouldn't be the first time Heyman turned on Brock.


Yeah, that's probably gonna happen since they really have no choice with Lesnar about to bail. The question is how. Will they try to make Heyman a face? What if they pair the 2 up and Heyman still the only one getting a response? Picture big heat when Heyman talks but the second Roman starts wrestling and it is crickets. What's plan...what is it? Plan Q at this point with Roman?


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Botchy SinCara said:


> I know I dont..and the guy and any fans he does have can shove their " haters gonna hate" argument .its a last ditch effort to make yourself feel better I dont hate anyone for being rich I just want good entertainment and its not Reigns


Well as a Reigns fan I can definitely say that Reigns is infinitely more entertaining than Ambrose in all facets. Reigns's moveset and matches and far better (Ambrose....I think he might be horrible in the ring. I can't stomach his matches) and even though Ambrose clearly speaks better, I like Reigns's promos better. Ambrose doesn't entertain me at all and I would hope he never main events unless it has to do with the Shield.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

He needs a mouthpiece badly. Honestly he's an embarrassment every time he tries to cut any other kind of promo than slow talking badass. 

Any time there is a hint of humor or some kind of emotion to be conveyed he is horrible. Uncomfortable for the viewer to watch when he is so out of his depth. 

Align him with Heyman and have him feud with Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, Dean Ambrose etc. Even turn Rollins down the line. 

Fuck thinking that a feud with a heel Sheamus is going to be good for him. Sheamus will be the babyface again after the first week because he's a level above Reigns on the mic and in the ring and it won't go unnoticed by the fans.

Just have him Heyman get him over as a heel. Keep his talking down to an absolute minimum. 

It's all well and good saying he needs the practice but he's had months of it now. He's fucking horrible, move on and have someone else speak for him. Being ''The Top Guy'' is not were you should be learning. I was fucking angry last night at that disgraceful amateur promo he cut at the start of the show were he completely lost the crowd. No excuse for that bullshit at this level. This is the fucking big leagues. Get him a mouthpiece ASAP. 

I duno what WWE are thinking too. Do they think a few flashy moves are going to get the fans behind him? 

He takes out 5 guys to end Raw with some overbooked theatrics and we are supposed to be in awe? 

The fans aren't that dumb. They hate this superman shit. It would be fine if he was actually entertaining us and had a connection or likeability about him but he doesn't. His reactions are cold and so is he. He can't convey emotion and his facial expressions are forced and just really fucking amateur. 

I gave him props for his feud with Bryan as they kept his promos very short and to the point and there was none of this big superhero garbage. It was booked well as two competitive babyface superstars fighting for the spot at Wrestlemania as near equals. 

One week later and he's suddenly some sort of Viking God who is indestructable. 

Hated everything he did last night but i also hated the entire show. It was awful. 

Mizdow, Curtis Axel and Seth Rollins aside there was nothing there to enjoy. The IC title angle with Ambrose is now a fucking mess as well and he's been cast aside for Bryan/Ziggler to be the centre of this feud whenever he is the only guy who's gone out of his way to put the belt over and stated reasons and motives for wanting the belt. 

The writing and booking is a horrorshow. It's not often I'm left completely deflated by WWE as i usually see bright spots but they are doing their best to really fuck everything up for themselves.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



WynterWarm12 said:


> ...for being so dedicated to fucking over Bryan, he's willing to sacrifice his chosen one's momentum to do so :lmao
> 
> I can't be the only one who is fascinated by Vince's level of fuckery?? He KNEW Roman would get fucked over and he STILL went through with everything.
> 
> Ok, let's say he honestly thought the Rumble crowd wouldn't be so bad. I'll let him have that. But then he watched for WEEKS after, the crowd being mixed or meh at Roman because of the Bryan situation. But he STILL had Roman go over. He legit had an option to savage Roman and said "Fuck it".
> 
> He sentenced Roman to momentum death so he wouldn't have to put that "ugly vanilla midget fuck!" in his Mania main event again.
> 
> Do I believe Roman can gain footing again? Yeah, it might take a while, faster if they do the right thing and turn him heel. I don't think Roman's career is dead/over, but his first run has surely been damaged to hell.
> 
> Not it's the first nor will it be the last time Vince fucks up someone's initial push.
> 
> But it's just amazing to me to see Vince is willing to sacrifice his golden boy-who hilariously needed just ONE more year-in order to not push Bryan to the top.
> 
> He legit had people who were into Roman and were all game for him to have Mania next year at the earliest. Now he managed to derail Reigns'momentum at an amazing level and turned the crowd apathetic. The fans know booing him won't work like it did last year with Batista., but also don't want to cheer a guy who is "taking Bryan's spot".
> 
> It's just a very weird situation to me. If the end game is Roman teaming up with Heyman(because it honestly does look like Paul is scouting Roman)then I can see in Vince's crazy brain why he went through with it. But if he's keeping Roman face despite all of this disaster? I will :clap for Vince and his dedication to avoiding greatness/smart decisions :lol
> 
> 
> /rant over



This, BUT it's not all about Bryan's spot. I know several people who loathe Reigns because he is unfairly jumping to the front of the line over their favorites after having done a grand total of nothing to earn it. That more than anything pisses people off the most about Reigns IMO. He's done nothing and the only thing going for him is the potential to be good at a later date. Potential is a big fat nothing until it is realized. Reigns shouldn't be in this position right now yet because of Vince's stupidity we all (including Roman) lose.




Marrakesh said:


> It's all well and good saying he needs the practice but he's had months of it now.


Someone pointed out to me recently that Reigns joined WWE around the same time as Bray Wyatt back around 2010. Both were just starting out and came from wrestling families. Now look how far apart they are in skill.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



IDONTSHIV said:


> You know who to belee.


Reigns marks do seem a little delusional. :lol

Bryan marks, on the other hand, are well-acquainted with harsh reality.


----------



## T0M

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

I'd just love to be a fly on the wall backstage when Reigns is cutting one his monotone promos and see the reactions of Vince, Steph and Haitch.

They must be able to see he is garbage when he talks.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



T0M said:


> I'd just love to be a fly on the wall backstage when Reigns is cutting one his monotone promos and see the reactions of Vince, Steph and Haitch.
> 
> They must be able to see he is garbage when he talks.


He's garbage at scripted promos. You can see all over his face he's trying to remember his lines. He focuses so much on that, everything else falls flat. He obviously goes over his lines in his head during segments. You can see it in his body language. Then when it's his turn, he just spits out the lines as fast as possible without emotion because he doesn't want to mess up.

It's so sad to watch :lol Plus, you can tell they tell him to ignore the negative reactions and don't respond to them. So it's just awkward as hell all around :deandre

One day Vince might actually listen to guys like Steve Austin and throw away the fucking script with Roman. But until then? More scripted bullshit Roman struggles through.


----------



## skarvika

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

They're not atrocious. They're okay. But just...okay. I agree someone who is main eventing WM should be a bigger deal in the fans' eyes though.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

If Reigns gets no reaction the night after wm where the smarkiest crowd will be there then there's a problem. Let's see if they are smart enough to give him no reaction.


----------



## luckyfri

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

reigns totally lost momentum 1,5 months in front of mania.
so know we all think vince messed up.
maybe vince told the direction - but it failed because writers gave roman just stuff what he was not able to do.
it took away his outlaw charisma and left reigns the bosses golden boy


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



WynterWarm12 said:


> He's garbage at scripted promos. You can see all over his face he's trying to remember his lines. He focuses so much on that, everything else falls flat. He obviously goes over his lines in his head during segments. You can see it in his body language. Then when it's his turn, he just spits out the lines as fast as possible without emotion because he doesn't want to mess up.
> 
> It's so sad to watch :lol Plus, you can tell they tell him to ignore the negative reactions and don't respond to them. So it's just awkward as hell all around :deandre
> 
> One day Vince might actually listen to guys like Steve Austin and throw away the fucking script with Roman. But until then? More scripted bullshit Roman struggles through.



Wynter there is no evidence at all that Reigns is any good unscripted either. It's wishful thinking imo. 

People like Austin or Foley who are just pure money on the mic and great improvisational minds can say that because it worked for them but what about all the other guys in their eras who had far less restrictions and were still awful? 

People like Bob Holly, Shamrock or Test. Even Big Show was fucking awful during the AE itself and he had some degree of talent on the mic as evidenced by the fact he can now cut a pretty decent one even if it is not to everyone's taste. 

A guy like Ambrose, Punk or Wyatt in the AE would be fucking amazing imo. 

Why would Roman Reigns be though? 

It's not just that he says his lines badly either. He has no idea whatsoever how to work a crowd. He loses them every single week because his tone and delivery is just horrible regardless of what he says. 

People say The Rock went unscripted. He didn't. He would always write stuff out before hand and no what he was going to say. He could improvise and he is naturally funny and charismatic however he never went out there completely unprepared and off script like some other guys did. 

I think the scripting excuse for Reigns is a bad one. If he had that skill set WWE would be telling him to use it. 

This isn't some guy they want to hold back. They want to get him over AT ALL COSTS. 

You can be sure that Reigns has cut unscripted promos in front of Vince and HHH before and they obviously haven't seen anything in him or they'd be letting him loose out there. 

There is just no way that hasn't happened already backstage with how bad some of his scripted promos has been. They clearly don't feel he'd be any better otherwise.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

Vince has a huge ego and probably suffers from self validation syndrome, the guy want people to like his creation, his vision, if you like somebody that he don't want you to like too much then he takes it at his fault and tries to fix it. That's what he's been doing with Bryan all the time. He want total control over our thoughts but he had always failed at it, but surprisingly he hasn't quit, he's very stubborn.


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

WWE is about Vince's fantasies, no matter how bad for business it is he will always do whatever he wants.


----------



## Naman

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*

It's kind of humiliating, that's what it is. They see this guy who the women fawn over and whose main appeal, I believe, is looking cool, and they see that as an excuse to justify their own fetish over the guy. They literally have to go to the most casual cities that's dead air for 85% of the time for the guy to get a fraction of the reaction they want him to get. It's to the point where even if he does improve, which he might, I still won't be able to get behind him cause of how forced and inauthentic his rise is.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Stone Hot said:


> If Reigns gets no reaction the night after wm where the smarkiest crowd will be there then there's a problem. Let's see if they are smart enough to give him no reaction.


So are you saying getting any kind of reaction is a good thing? If so, you couldn't be more wrong. X-Pac got a huge reaction. He was booed out of the building every night. Only problem was it was "Go die in a fire and never return" booing and not "we love to hate you" kind of booing. Reigns is getting X-Pac heat...if he gets any reaction at all.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Yes, that Roman dive was pretty awesome and it did remind me of The Undertaker. It's like the aftermath from that match with Shawn Michaels at In Your House: Ground Zero.

After the match, both men got disqualified, and as Shawn is running away with the DX and a big crowd, Undertaker would fly over the ropes and into 10 other wrestlers. It was beautiful... that Roman Reigns moment reminded me of that. >:grin2:


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



> Ok, let's say he honestly thought the Rumble crowd wouldn't be so bad. I'll let him have that.


You should absolutely not let him have that. In addition to being ECW's home base, Philadelphia is also ROH's home base. Bryan headlined the first ever ROH show in that city. OF COURSE Roman Reigns was going to get booed, and even if Bryan wasn't there, if you're in front of a wrestling crowd, they're gonna want to see somebody they respect win it. People were talking about how bad an idea it was to have Roman Reigns winning the Royal Rumble in Philadelphia for months, he gets no pass.

He doesn't care, though. He would rather lose business and get his way than have to give in and make money. I guess his philosophy is deal with it when bankruptcy is an issue and not before...


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Triple-B said:


> Not as bad as they want you think.


that's true but it will be worse after WM. If he's going over Brock clean, it's basically heel turn. Post-WM Raw crowd will bury him.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



Marrakesh said:


> Wynter there is no evidence at all that Reigns is any good unscripted either. It's wishful thinking imo.
> 
> People like Austin or Foley who are just pure money on the mic and great improvisational minds can say that because it worked for them but what about all the other guys in their eras who had far less restrictions and were still awful?
> 
> People like Bob Holly, Shamrock or Test. Even Big Show was fucking awful during the AE itself and he had some degree of talent on the mic as evidenced by the fact he can now cut a pretty decent one even if it is not to everyone's taste.
> 
> A guy like Ambrose, Punk or Wyatt in the AE would be fucking amazing imo.
> 
> Why would Roman Reigns be though?
> 
> It's not just that he says his lines badly either. He has no idea whatsoever how to work a crowd. He loses them every single week because his tone and delivery is just horrible regardless of what he says.
> 
> People say The Rock went unscripted. He didn't. He would always write stuff out before hand and no what he was going to say. He could improvise and he is naturally funny and charismatic however he never went out there completely unprepared and off script like some other guys did.
> 
> I think the scripting excuse for Reigns is a bad one. If he had that skill set WWE would be telling him to use it.
> 
> This isn't some guy they want to hold back. They want to get him over AT ALL COSTS.
> 
> You can be sure that Reigns has cut unscripted promos in front of Vince and HHH before and they obviously haven't seen anything in him or they'd be letting him loose out there.
> 
> There is just no way that hasn't happened already backstage with how bad some of his scripted promos has been. They clearly don't feel he'd be any better otherwise.


Don't know how it's wishful thinking when guys like Austin, Meltzer and Foley say to take Roman off the script. They've praised how naturally charismatic and good at the back and forth on his own.

Roman can very well go off the cuff if they let him. He's a naturally charming and a witty person. It just goes straight to hell when he is scripted. And of course Rock will do better with his OWN material. It's always natural when it's something you believe in.

They have to nurture shit that's more natural to him. Not try to force him to mold into what they want him to be. Some guys are great actors and can fall into any character like Sandow. Then there are those who need to be an exaggerated version of themselves and let loose. 

Roman being Cena/Rock/whoever 2.0 will always fall flat. How about giving us Roman Reigns and not some low quality clone.

I remember when in Canada, Roman responded to the fans chanting "Cena sucks". It showed he had potential to ad lib and that should have been encouraged. Not scripted him to hell with such weak material. 

Fans did connect to Roman. Hell, they were even giving him a chance after his hernia surgery. No matter how shitty Roman's promos would be live, the fans would still eat him up. It's just booking has totally shat on his momentum. They put him in a position he simply wasn't going to win. They threw him in front of the Yes Train and watched him get repeatedly ran over.

And some of the shit they have Roman spit out? You can tell he would never say it and isn't believing anything he is spewing. Bryan has been cutting the best promos of his life because-he has gotten comfortable on the mic after practice- and believes in what he says. Anytime he's talking about real life stuff, it comes off great. It's something he's connecting with.

Plus, Roman didn't have the luxury of guys like Punk, Dean and Wyatt to have years to develop his mic skills in the indies or in development. He has to stumble his way through it all on national tv. You keep a guy quiet for all this time-instead of using all these years to strengthen his promo skills-and then throw him out there to cut lengthy promos. Of course he's going to flounder a bit.

Seth is another example of a guy who found his way. Dude was shit for YEARS before he got this good on the mic. A writer-can't think of his name right now-said it took Batista a while to find his groove. He wasn't great on the mic until he found the right style. Shit takes time.

Sadly, time hasn't been granted to Roman because he has to do it right now.

Not really his fault he's in a position he wasn't ready for. Instead of letting Roman develop and _then _go all the way, they decided to throw him to the wolves and sharks. And then they strapped 100 pounds weights to him with bullshit scripts like sufferin succotash and a feud with BIG SHOW fpalm

While other guys have had over a decade to find who they are, Roman is still in the process. At this point, Vince is to blame for not waiting at least another year. We are seeing what should be happening outside of the main event scene: a green guy trying to find his footing.


----------



## avi_thegreat1

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Probably not, but I'd expect the fans to be raucous either way :lol It's better to adapt to the fans not ready for Roman than trying to force it. Turning him heel would be a very smart move on WWE. Adapt or perish as Trips like to say.
> 
> Not the first time Vince had to alter shit in order to make things better. This is one of those situations he needs to change courses in order to salvage the damage he's done to Roman.


Reigns has done enough damage to himself I've never seen a main event guy so incapable of stringing even the most simplest of sentences together


----------



## clinic79

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Only thing that will save Wrestlemania main event at this point IMO is if Reigns can show same intensity like he did last night in the end of the show. Lesnar and Reigns should be No Holds Barred but there isn't enough time left to build obligatory heat between the two that No Holds Barred requires. I want to see intense confrontation between Lesnar and Reigns next week which will end in a brawl. Blood wouldn't hurt this feud either. And at Wrestlemania it needs to be a stiff match, almost like a shoot. I think fans need to believe that those two really want to hurt each other. It's the only way to sell this match to the 'vocal' part of the audience.

Some people, even guys on this forum, seems to believe that Lesnar doesn't care and won't appear at Mania so WWE needs to capitalize on this situation. For example, next week let Reigns hurt Brock that looks like Roman hurt him for real. Then at the go-home episode of RAW Lesnar wants to kill Reigns and will stand tall at the end of the show and it looks like they have real heat and your match is sold. Fortunately, I'm not in charge of booking. 

Edit: Oops, I thought there were only two weeks till Wrestlemania.


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Majmo_Mendez said:


> that's true but it will be worse after WM. If he's going over Brock clean, it's basically heel turn. Post-WM Raw crowd will bury him.


I'm fine with a Reigns heel turn, let him build himself back to face status eventually, if Heyman is his mouthpiece, could be magic.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



avi_thegreat1 said:


> Reigns has done enough damage to himself I've never seen a main event guy so incapable of stringing even the most simplest of sentences together


Roman's promos have always been hit and miss with mostly misses. The crowd always still ate them up as if he said something gold :lol Even his promo at TLC got a great response despite the fuckery that was.

But just too many asinine decisions has turned off the fans. The bullshit like suffering succotash, Rumble and going over Bryan? Yeah, if there was a list of ways to fuck over Roman, they've been checking everything off quite well :lol


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

A heel turn wont save Reigns either. The guy isn't anywhere near over enough to be a top guy simply put. He's also no where near talented enough at anything or comfortable enough to be a top guy. And thats what all of this comes down to, he's not a top guy, at least not yet. His heat would be all X pac heat, not genuine heel heat. Job him out and push guys who deserve the top spot.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Superman can fly.....as long as he has a nice portion of the roster there to catch his green ass. Pull that shit with 1 guy out there to break his fall like the actual TALENTS on the show do and I'll be impressed.


Don't you think that is a little overboard. By all accounts that is the first time he attempted that move and you want to go out there and jump on concrete? First off he's a heavyweight who shouldn't be doing moves like that to begin with. But, he's out there attempting to break his neck for fans. The move was well done and did you see how easy he cleared it at 250 plus pounds for that matter. When you combine his size and weight it was arguably the most impressive feat of athleticism we've seen in the WWE in a long time.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



mezomi said:


> Roman Reigns was impressive tonight and is improving despite what many of these blind users say. His real problem has already been stated. Roman Reigns is a perfectly fine wrestler and dare I say he can cut decent enough promos. What he lacks is the fans support and for that he will fail. This is not the fans fault or even Roman Reigns, its the WWE's and because of their ignorance, his career will never reach its full potential.


Yes, then ending sequence for Reigns was impressive, and Reigns has definitely shown improvement. And if he is a fine wrestler and fine on the mic for you, ok, for me personally I still don't think he is at the level with either for where he is being pushed, but that is semantics.

You are 100% correct, the major problem with Reigns is the fans (at least not enough of them) are buying into this guy, and that is why he will fail as a top babyface, unless the WWE can turn this around. But for me I think the WWE has dug themselves WAY to deep a hole with Reigns as a face, and they for sure aren't getting out before WM, and not sure they can get out of it soon enough to keep him face long-term.

I know it was one crowd, on the east coast, but last night the crowd reaction in the ending sequence really threw a red flag up for me. The ME match and the aftermath was basically how a lot of us said they need to book Reigns, no or minimal talking and just wreck shit, and still a large portion of the crowd didn't care. They didn't boo, they didn't cheer, they just didn't care, and it was a crowd that was alive for most of the show. That is not good.

And like the quoted poster said, this is not Reigns' fault, this is not the fans' fault, it is 100% the WWE's fault. If anything with Reigns from his return in December up until his feud with Bryan the WWE basically wrote a book on how NOT to push a guy as a face in the WWE in 2015.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



Jack Thwagger said:


> *Why are you making Bryan's mistreatment all about Reigns?
> 
> These are two separate problems that yes, are related to each other, but Reigns's momentum issue has more to do with his own problems than Bryan.*


I have to agree with this. Bryans booking at the Rumble was only part of the problem. I can't see Ziggler, Ambrose, or even Orton winning the Rumble and getting mixed reactions either to be honest.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

I don't think Reigns is the star everyone wanted him to be. He makes a strong Upper Midcard. Bryan is not a star either and should not be the main guy. However, Bryan should be booked better because he has a better connection with the fans. Bryan should be the transitional guy until we get a better suited replacement or Reigns fills his gaps. The problem was the Streak rub, Vince thinks that means a lot. It does, just not to the fans.

Beating Werdum did nothing for Alistair after Werdum beat Fedor. That's because beating the guy who beat the guy is not that impressive. That's the only reason Vince didn't cave in, he believes if Bryan beats Lesnar that somehow that makes Bryan look too strong and gives him the streak rub. He also expected Lesnar to be so hated for ending the streak that anyone who feuded with him would be red hot. That also didn't work because fans got over it. 

I haven't been watching but read the spoilers/rumors that Bryan is going after the IC tittle. Cena is going after the US tittle. I see a unification brewing. Cena gets his Summer Slam win back.


----------



## I Ship Sixon

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



WynterWarm12 said:


> ...for being so dedicated to fucking over Bryan, he's willing to sacrifice his chosen one's momentum to do so :lmao
> 
> I can't be the only one who is fascinated by Vince's level of fuckery?? He KNEW Roman would get fucked over and he STILL went through with everything.
> 
> Ok, let's say he honestly thought the Rumble crowd wouldn't be so bad. I'll let him have that. But then he watched for WEEKS after, the crowd being mixed or meh at Roman because of the Bryan situation. But he STILL had Roman go over. He legit had an option to savage Roman and said "Fuck it".
> 
> He sentenced Roman to momentum death so he wouldn't have to put that "ugly vanilla midget fuck!" in his Mania main event again.
> 
> Do I believe Roman can gain footing again? Yeah, it might take a while, faster if they do the right thing and turn him heel. I don't think Roman's career is dead/over, but his first run has surely been damaged to hell.
> 
> Not it's the first nor will it be the last time Vince fucks up someone's initial push.
> 
> But it's just amazing to me to see Vince is willing to sacrifice his golden boy-who hilariously needed just ONE more year-in order to not push Bryan to the top.
> 
> He legit had people who were into Roman and were all game for him to have Mania next year at the earliest. Now he managed to derail Reigns'momentum at an amazing level and turned the crowd apathetic. The fans know booing him won't work like it did last year with Batista., but also don't want to cheer a guy who is "taking Bryan's spot".
> 
> It's just a very weird situation to me. If the end game is Roman teaming up with Heyman(because it honestly does look like Paul is scouting Roman)then I can see in Vince's crazy brain why he went through with it. But if he's keeping Roman face despite all of this disaster? I will :clap for Vince and his dedication to avoiding greatness/smart decisions :lol
> 
> 
> /rant over


*Me too my nig.Daps








Maybe Vince likes cuckolding,seeing how fucked the product is gives him a sensation:draper2*


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> Yes, then ending sequence for Reigns was impressive, and Reigns has definitely shown improvement. And if he is a fine wrestler and fine on the mic for you, ok, for me personally I still don't think he is at the level with either for where he is being pushed, but that is semantics.
> 
> You are 100% correct, the major problem with Reigns is the fans (at least not enough of them) are buying into this guy, and that is why he will fail as a top babyface, unless the WWE can turn this around. But for me I think the WWE has dug themselves WAY to deep a hole with Reigns as a face, and they for sure aren't getting out before WM, and not sure they can get out of it soon enough to keep him face long-term.
> 
> I know it was one crowd, on the east coast, but last night the crowd reaction in the ending sequence really threw a red flag up for me. The ME match and the aftermath was basically how a lot of us said they need to book Reigns, no or minimal talking and just wreck shit, and still a large portion of the crowd didn't care. They didn't boo, they didn't cheer, they just didn't care, and it was a crowd that was alive for most of the show. That is not good.
> 
> And like the quoted poster said, this is not Reigns' fault, this is not the fans' fault, it is 100% the WWE's fault. If anything with Reigns from his return in December up until his feud with Bryan the WWE basically wrote a book on how NOT to push a guy as a face in the WWE in 2015.


I know it's still a lot of blind hate but, the crowd did react during the ending sequence. From the moment Reigns started destroying the authority. Also, what did you think of the beginning when Reigns got the crowd to chant you suck at Rollins. I haven't seen that talked about much on here. I know its because it's something positive for Roman but, in that moment there was a connection he told them to do something and they responded accordingly.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

A good rant Wynter, and I am have to be impressed to some degree with Vince's stubbornness :lol

The one thing I will add/change about it, and a couple other people have brought it up to, the apathy or even "hate" for people is not just b/c of Bryan exclusively.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I have to agree with this. Bryans booking at the Rumble was only part of the problem. I can't see Ziggler, Ambrose, or even Orton winning the Rumble and getting mixed reactions either to be honest.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


*Let's be real for a second.

Based on how the crowd was, I'd say ever ridiculous, wildcard victors like Ryback, Swagger, or Sandow would have been better received and probably would have been able to carry themselves better than Reigns has. Which, y'know, they have more experience, but that's besides the point.*


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

I feel sorry for Reigns tbh as he has nothing to with this but why they decided to rush his push makes no sense.

They had the perfect angle Written for Bryan vs Lesnar, you do that match and have a Shield Triple threat at mania and by next year you are ready to push whoever out of those 3 deserves the main event.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

@WynterWarm12

Vince's monomania at getting Reigns over as "strong" and the darling of Mania, is as persistent and deluded as Ahab chasing the great,white whale. Poor Vince cant see how he has damaged Roman's popularity, and yet he continues down the same fraught filled road, steering Reigns' career headlong into the cold as ice-berg of public apathy.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



A-C-P said:


> A good rant Wynter, and I am have to be impressed to some degree with Vince's stubbornness :lol
> 
> The one thing I will add/change about it, and a couple other people have brought it up to, the apathy or even "hate" for people is not just b/c of Bryan exclusively.


It very much is, because things went to shit once he won the Rumble and won over Bryan at Fast Lane to ice the cake :shrug. Not like Roman was receiving apathy this whole time. Even through the succotash bullcrap, he wasn't getting this treatment from the fans.

He taking "Bryan's spot" is very much the biggest catalyst in this. If Roman lost the Rumble and Bryan won? Guaranteed Roman would be getting great pops. Because they'd have nothing to be pissed over.

The apathy comes from knowing booing Roman won't change Mania plans like it did with Batista last year. And they surely won't cheer the guy that represents Bryan getting screwed over again. Roman is def in a weird spot of "Well, booing isn't going to work since he's in Mania...and I"m sure as fucking not going to cheer him."

Watch when most of the fans get over Roman winning. I am willing to bet his bandwagon will fill back up months from now.

And they would have every right to cheer Dean and Ziggler if they won. Roman is very much green and it makes it even worse that he won over Bryan. That's understandable.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



PaulHBK said:


> Oh god, so you're telling me you envision that Reigns will reign (pun intended) with the WWE title for a whole calendar year? I couldn't bear it...


I was thinking more like 6 months where he'd drop it to Bryan inside HIAC in a Title v Career match.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Don't know how it's wishful thinking when guys like Austin, Meltzer and Foley say to take Roman off the script. They've praised how naturally charismatic and good at the back and forth on his own.
> 
> Roman can very well go off the cuff if they let him. He's a naturally charming and a witty person. It just goes straight to hell when he is scripted. And of course Rock will do better with his OWN material. It's always natural when it's something you believe in.
> 
> They have to nurture shit that's more natural to him. Not try to force him to mold into what they want him to be. Some guys are great actors and can fall into any character like Sandow. Then there are those who need to be an exaggerated version of themselves and let loose.
> 
> Roman being Cena/Rock/whoever 2.0 will always fall flat. How about giving us Roman Reigns and not some low quality clone.
> 
> I remember when in Canada, Roman responded to the fans chanting "Cena sucks". It showed he had potential to ad lib and that should have been encouraged. Not scripted him to hell with such weak material.
> 
> Fans did connect to Roman. Hell, they were even giving him a chance after his hernia surgery. No matter how shitty Roman's promos would be live, the fans would still eat him up. It's just booking has totally shat on his momentum. They put him in a position he simply wasn't going to win. They threw him in front of the Yes Train and watched him get repeatedly ran over.
> 
> And some of the shit they have Roman spit out? You can tell he would never say it and isn't believing anything he is spewing. Bryan has been cutting the best promos of his life because-he has gotten comfortable on the mic after practice- and believes in what he says. Anytime he's talking about real life stuff, it comes off great. It's something he's connecting with.
> 
> Plus, Roman didn't have the luxury of guys like Punk, Dean and Wyatt to have years to develop his mic skills in the indies or in development. He has to stumble his way through it all on national tv. You keep a guy quiet for all this time-instead of using all these years to strengthen his promo skills-and then throw him out there to cut lengthy promos. Of course he's going to flounder a bit.
> 
> Seth is another example of a guy who found his way. Dude was shit for YEARS before he got this good on the mic. A writer-can't think of his name right now-said it took Batista a while to find his groove. He wasn't great on the mic until he found the right style. Shit takes time.
> 
> Sadly, time hasn't been granted to Roman because he has to do it right now.
> 
> Not really his fault he's in a position he wasn't ready for. Instead of letting Roman develop and _then _go all the way, they decided to throw him to the wolves and sharks. And then they strapped 100 pounds weights to him with bullshit scripts like sufferin succotash and a feud with BIG SHOW fpalm
> 
> While other guys have had over a decade to find who they are, Roman is still in the process. At this point, Vince is to blame for not waiting at least another year. We are seeing what should be happening outside of the main event scene: a green guy trying to find his footing.



Sure i agree with a lot of what you wrote. He is green, he hasn't found himself and he is now being placed in a position were his ascent has directly impacted the momentum of the most over guy WWE had had in years. 

As we'd both agree on he should be in the midcard right now developing and they should be striking when/if the time is right. 

He isn't though and he's ruining the show for a lot of people and the Mania main event because he just isn't worthy of it right now. Vince needs a fucking reality check and i think 80-90,000 people treating his next big star with total apathy or disinterest might just do that. 

That Raw main event was horrific from a fan participation perspective. 

I won't be at all surprised if we find that Rollins is added to this main event in the coming weeks either. The Orton storyline seems to be progressing very slowly and i can only assume this is due to them not having made the final call on whether to have the match or not. 

It would be just enough to take the air of predictability out of that match for some people. It also helps that Rollins/Lesnar have a bit of history now and a dynamic there too. 

I don't agree that Roman would be any good without a script because being a charming/witty guy when you are being yourself is completely different to be able to cut a good wrestling promo. Many guys can be used as proof of this over the years. 

He needs Heyman or he needs someone else high profile to do his talking for him. There is just no way around this right now script or no script he doesn't know what he's doing out there.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



Marrakesh said:


> Sure i agree with a lot of what you wrote. He is green, he hasn't found himself and he is now being placed in a position were his ascent has directly impacted the momentum of the most over guy WWE had had in years.
> 
> As we'd both agree on he should be in the midcard right now developing and they should be striking when/if the time is right.
> 
> He isn't though and he's ruining the show for a lot of people and the Mania main event because he just isn't worthy of it right now. Vince needs a fucking reality check and i think 80-90,000 people treating his next big star with total apathy or disinterest might just do that.
> 
> That Raw main event was horrific from a fan participation perspective.
> 
> I won't be at all surprised if we find that Rollins is added to this main event in the coming weeks either. The Orton storyline seems to be progressing very slowly and i can only assume this is due to them not having made the final call on whether to have the match or not.
> 
> It would be just enough to take the air of predictability out of that match for some people. It also helps that Rollins/Lesnar have a bit of history now and a dynamic there too.
> 
> I don't agree that Roman would be any good without a script because being a charming/witty guy when you are being yourself is completely different to be able to cut a good wrestling promo. Many guys can be used as proof of this over the years.
> 
> He needs Heyman or he needs someone else high profile to do his talking for him. There is just no way around this right now script or no script he doesn't know what he's doing out there.


I understand where you coming from. We won't agree on the scripted issues, but I think most will agree we're just seeing a guy who should have been given time in the wrong position. Vince rushed to pull the trigger because he'd rather cut off his own nose to spite his face in order to not let Bryan touch the belt again. 

Vince just doesn't give a fuck. If he ruins Roman? He'll just pick a new guy. The cog in the machine will just keep spinning :shrug


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> I know it's still a lot of blind hate but, the crowd did react during the ending sequence. From the moment Reigns started destroying the authority. Also, what did you think of the beginning when Reigns got the crowd to chant you suck at Rollins. I haven't seen that talked about much on here. I know its because it's something positive for Roman but, in that moment there was a connection he told them to do something and they responded accordingly.


Come on, you want people that are not into Reigns to take it more seriously and not "blind hate" then maybe you should take your rose colored glasses off to.

Ok, I'll give Reigns credit for getting the crowd to chant "you suck" at a heel who was trashing the town they were in and a celebrity from that town to get really cheap heat. Rollins was also already getting boo'd and chanted at by the crowd before Reigns even came out there. But yes Reigns got that to continue, so kudos to him for continuing that. I am not knocking Reigns and yes it is a little bit of a positive, but not the significant achieve you want to make it out to be.

Now for the ending sequence I did not say he got NO reaction, I said a large portion of the crowd did not react, I am sure you will want to argue about what a large portion means, but whatever that is semantics. The point is Reigns is the guy that is HEADLINING your biggest show of the year as a face and is being put up against the biggest heel in the company and will be getting the biggest rub they have to give. In an ending sequence where Reigns looks that impressive and gets to destroy the top heels on the full-time roster he should have the entire (or at least most of it) going crazy. Considering the level he is being pushed I am not giving him credit for (and I will be generous here) for getting half of a Raw crowd cheering for him during that ending last night.

Again, this is not Reigns' fault, he has been doing what has been asked of him and yes he has been showing improvement. It is not the fans' fault for not caring, b/c they can react, cheer for, boo, etc for whomever they want. This is 100% the WWE's fault.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



WynterWarm12 said:


> It very much is, because things went to shit once he won the Rumble and won over Bryan at Fast Lane to ice the cake :shrug. Not like Roman was receiving apathy this whole time. Even through the succotash bullcrap, he wasn't getting this treatment from the fans.
> 
> He taking "Bryan's spot" is very much the biggest catalyst in this. If Roman lost the Rumble and Bryan won? Guaranteed Roman would be getting great pops. Because they'd have nothing to be pissed over.
> 
> The apathy comes from knowing booing Roman won't change Mania plans like it did with Batista last year. And they surely won't cheer the guy that represents Bryan getting screwed over again. Roman is def in a weird spot of "Well, booing isn't going to work since he's in Mania...and I"m sure as fucking not going to cheer him."
> 
> Watch when most of the fans get over Roman winning. I am willing to bet his bandwagon will fill back up months from now.
> 
> And they would have every right to cheer Dean and Ziggler if they won. Roman is very much green and it makes it even worse that he won over Bryan. That's understandable.


I am not saying taking Bryan's spot isn't a big (probably the biggest) reason, it really is, but it is not the only reason is all I am trying to say.

Just a little pet peeve of mine that people just completely blame Bryan for the fans rejecting Reigns. I really don't think you personally think this way, just kind of the way you presented your rant here. So didn't rally want to single you out here, though I made it seem that way.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



A-C-P said:


> I am not saying taking Bryan's spot isn't a big (probably the biggest) reason, it really is, but it is not the only reason is all I am trying to say.
> 
> Just a little pet peeve of mine that people just completely blame Bryan for the fans rejecting Reigns.


I didn't blame them. I'm blaming solely Vince. Bryan getting screwed is just the catalyst that finally broke the camel's back. Whatever support Roman had got pushed away with Vince's blatant "Fuck you".


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

While I have given up on Bryan being The Guy for WWE, for the next calendar year I will be putting my faith in Seth Rollins.

:rollins Let's hope I'm not disappointed again


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



WynterWarm12 said:


> I understand where you coming from. We won't agree on the scripted issues, but I think most will agree we're just seeing a guy who should have been given time in the wrong position. Vince rushed to pull the trigger because he'd rather cut off his own nose to spite his face in order to not let Bryan touch the belt again.
> 
> Vince just doesn't give a fuck. If he ruins Roman? He'll just pick a new guy. The cog in the machine will just keep spinning :shrug


Yep. It's a shame. 

Orton, Ziggler, Bryan, Punk, Ryback, Barrett, Sheamus, Del Rio and the list probably goes on. 

All these guys are top talents and i can't think of any of them who were truly booked to their strengths. They all become what WWE want them to be instead of what the fans want from them. 

Some may dispute my including Orton on that list but he is arguably the most underutilized of them all. How many title reigns has he had? 12/13 some stupid number. 

Yet not once have they ever given the fans what they want from the guy on a consistent basis. 

They lose their shit and they go nuts every time this guy is just a badass Rko'ing everyone and doing his own thing. 

I've said this in another thread but on the rare occasion Orton is booked like that with that psycho streak in him he looks the real deal. Very much like Austin but still different enough to be it's own thing. 

Instead he's booked like HHH and Stephanies lackey or as a monotonous robot. 

There are endless examples of WWE trying to make talents be something else than what works from them. 

It's just terrible business. Roman is following this pattern.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*



Marrakesh said:


> Yep. It's a shame.
> 
> Orton, Ziggler, Bryan, Punk, Ryback, Barrett, Sheamus, Del Rio and the list probably goes on.
> 
> All these guys are top talents and i can't think of any of them who were truly booked to their strengths. They all become what WWE want them to be instead of what the fans want from them.
> 
> Some may dispute my including Orton on that list but he is arguably the most underutilized of them all. How many title reigns has he had? 12/13 some stupid number.
> 
> Yet not once have they ever given the fans what they want from the guy on a consistent basis.
> 
> They lose their shit and they go nuts every time this guy is just a badass Rko'ing everyone and doing his own thing.
> 
> I've said this in another thread but on the rare occasion Orton is booked like that with that psycho streak in him he looks the real deal. Very much like Austin but still different enough to be it's own thing.
> 
> Instead he's booked like HHH and Stephanies lackey or as a monotonous robot.
> 
> There are endless examples of WWE trying to make talents be something else than what works from them.
> 
> It's just terrible business. Roman is following this pattern.


:clap Precisely. Vince legit looks how guys got over with the fans and then does the OPPOSITE. I seriously can't follow his thought process.

Hell, Ryback made a comeback last and this year, and does Vince push what got him over again? Nope, he went back to meathead Ryback who cut monotone promos. Why didn't they push the hilarious guy who showed so much personality?? It's amazing.

And best believe Axel is fucked if AxelMania catches on. Vince is gonna ruin it once he meddles his stupid ass into it.

To see the list of guys who were very over and then went to shit because Vince loves trying to fit a round peg into a square hole? It's sad. Imagine if all those guys were booked with sense? Or even half of them. We'd actually have some freaking stars in the main event scene!

Vince hates success and profit he didn't "cosign". He'd rather lose money than make money in something outside his views. 

But hey, I guess he will always be the millionaire who should have been a billionaire. He seems quite comfortable in settling instead of being great :shrug

Heel Sheamus is going to come back, kick ass, get over than get turned into a cheesy face again. It's sad that this most likely going to happen. You just KNOW Vince will find a way to fuck things up fpalm


----------



## ironyman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I am really not liking how they are making him come out 'all smiles and jokes' like Cena. It works against him so much when he does that shit. At this point I wish that they would turn the guy heel and just have him be a dark and brooding badass that wreaks havoc on everything and everyone. I hate to say it, but he is just not a good face and being that dark heel is the only way I can actually see him getting over again.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> Come on, you want people that are not into Reigns to take it more seriously and not "blind hate" then maybe you should take your rose colored glasses off to.
> 
> Ok, I'll give Reigns credit for getting the crowd to chant "you suck" at a heel who was trashing the town they were in and a celebrity from that town to get really cheap heat. Rollins was also already getting boo'd and chanted at by the crowd before Reigns even came out there. But yes Reigns got that to continue, so kudos to him for continuing that. I am not knocking Reigns and yes it is a little bit of a positive, but not the significant achieve you want to make it out to be.
> 
> Now for the ending sequence I did not say he got NO reaction, I said a large portion of the crowd did not react, I am sure you will want to argue about what a large portion means, but whatever that is semantics. The point is Reigns is the guy that is HEADLINING your biggest show of the year as a face and is being put up against the biggest heel in the company and will be getting the biggest rub they have to give. In an ending sequence where Reigns looks that impressive and gets to destroy the top heels on the full-time roster he should have the entire (or at least most of it) going crazy. Considering the level he is being pushed I am not giving him credit for (and I will be generous here) for getting half of a Raw crowd cheering for him during that ending last night.
> 
> Again, this is not Reigns' fault, he has been doing what has been asked of him and yes he has been showing improvement. It is not the fans' fault for not caring, b/c they can react, cheer for, boo, etc for whomever they want. This is 100% the WWE's fault.


Very detailed post. But, my question about Roman getting the crowd to chant wasn't a gotcha moment it's because I really wanted to know what you thought about it. While, I know that 99% of what Reigns is getting is blind hate. He is the top young prospect who is getting put under a microscope and getting everything looked at and criticised because he is the No. 1 pick in the draft. While some of the other guys are getting a pass because they are going to be picked later in the first round . I understand that but, also Roman has stepped up to the plate. Put on a great match with Bryan at Fastlane. Been showing the tough guy persona. Added to his moveset. So for me who was already a fan and wearing rose-colored glasses Roman's been on one of the best runs of his short career since the rumble. I'd argue that this is close to exceeding his run from Survivor Series to last year's rumble.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Don't you think that is a little overboard. By all accounts that is the first time he attempted that move and you want to go out there and jump on concrete? First off he's a heavyweight who shouldn't be doing moves like that to begin with. But, he's out there attempting to break his neck for fans. The move was well done and did you see how easy he cleared it at 250 plus pounds for that matter. When you combine his size and weight it was arguably the most impressive feat of athleticism we've seen in the WWE in a long time.


Bullshit. Reigns is practically the same size and weight as Rollins who does high flyer spots all the time. Stop excusing mediocrity.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Very detailed post. But, my question about Roman getting the crowd to chant wasn't a gotcha moment it's because I really wanted to know what you thought about it. While, I know that 99% of what Reigns is getting is blind hate. He is the top young prospect who is getting put under a microscope and getting everything looked at and criticised because he is the No. 1 pick in the draft. While some of the other guys are getting a pass because they are going to be picked later in the first round . I understand that but, also Roman has stepped up to the plate. Put on a great match with Bryan at Fastlane. Been showing the tough guy persona. Added to his moveset. So for me who was already a fan and wearing rose-colored glasses Roman's been on one of the best runs of his short career since the rumble. I'd argue that this is close to exceeding his run from Survivor Series to last year's rumble.


Ok, I apologize for misinterpreting your first post, and I get what you are saying. And I agree that from the start of the Bryan feud til now Reigns has been on good run and has shown improvement.

As for the microscope and other guys getting a pass, I agree, but what I will add is most of those other guys (outside of Rollins) are in the mid/lower card where guys still developing are supposed to be, or they are guys that have been a top for a # of years and have an overall track record of success. Whether the "microscope" on Reigns is fair or not is debatable, but it is the WWE's fault that the microscope is out and Reigns in under it.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

If anything the burial of Bryan is totally backfiring on poor Vinnie Mac. Fans might be accepting the fact Reigns will be top guy and Vince will ignore all opinions, but they will still support Bryan to the moon and back. The fans just don't give a shit about Roman Reigns unless they have sexual fantasies about him. People sure as hell don't like him for his 'wrestling' ability and mic work, he is getting crickets at best now, the alternative is heavy boos. Roman can only dream of receiving a pop anywhere near as good as Bryan's pops.


----------



## JohnLocke

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

The delusion remains strong in some Reigns fans.

1. Reigns' lack of talent and entertainment value is completely independent of Bryan. This will never stop being true, no matter how many times you try to imply that Reigns' momentum was killed because of Bryan or because of his booking or whatever other excuse you want to make for this guy.

2. Using the fact that Austin and Foley said Reigns would be better at unscripted promos as a serious argument without any other evidence is pretty stupid for two reasons. One, appeal to authority is a logical fallacy. Two, even if he was _better_, that doesn't really mean a whole lot because he is just so fucking god awful right now that even a marginal improvement wouldn't be sufficient to get the crowd interested in this Samoan Sleepfest. 

He doesn't have "it." The sooner Reigns marks can come to terms with this fact, the sooner they can accept that he was always doomed to be a big flop and that his failure has nothing to do with anyone other than himself.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: I'm very impressed with Vince McMahon...*

Bryan's momentum took a big hit with the clean loss he took to Reigns. That was a vocal crowd last night, right? Then why didn't they let their voices be heard by chanting DB's name? They had plenty of chances. It seems the vocal fans have accepted that Bryan will be in a smaller role at WM.


----------



## tbp82

WynterWarm12 said:


> I understand where you coming from. We won't agree on the scripted issues, but I think most will agree we're just seeing a guy who should have been given time in the wrong position. Vince rushed to pull the trigger because he'd rather cut off his own nose to spite his face in order to not let Bryan touch the belt again.
> 
> *Vince just doesn't give a fuck. If he ruins Roman? He'll just pick a new guy. The cog in the machine will just keep spinning *:shrug


To be fair Roman will be fine. Look at the people even his haters compare him to 

Shemus-Great Career so far. Probably makes WWE Hall of Fame.

Lex Lugar-Amazing Career.

Diesal-Amazing Career. Probably makes WWE Hall of Fame.

Even if Roman is de-pused. I'd expect him still to be a major player for the future. Even if his career ends up like a Big Show or Kane he's still a hall of famer. I just want to be able to enjoy my favorites on TV. They don't have to be the WWE World Champion for me to enjoy them.



McCringleberry said:


> Bullshit. Reigns is practically the same size and weight as Rollins who does high flyer spots all the time. Stop excusing mediocrity.


He's not the same size. Rollins may not even be a legit 200 pds. While Reigns is at least 235 ish, I was at a house show when they were The Shield and Reigns and Rollins had a tag match their sizes are not close.



A-C-P said:


> Ok, I apologize for misinterpreting your first post, and I get what you are saying. And I agree that from the start of the Bryan feud til now Reigns has been on good run and has shown improvement.
> 
> As for the microscope and other guys getting a pass, I agree, but what I will add is most of those other guys (outside of Rollins) are in the mid/lower card where guys still developing are supposed to be, or they are guys that have been a top for a # of years and have an overall track record of success. Whether the "microscope" on Reigns is fair or not is debatable, but it is the WWE's fault that the microscope is out and Reigns in under it.


That happens in every spot the prospect or presumed top prospect is gonna be put under a microscope more than the mid to late first round picks. But, when said prospect goes to the combine and proves himself then they wait for him to get on the field. What's happening here is Reigns is the top prospect and has proven himself since the Rumble and now he is preparing to be the starter yet people on here have already made up thier minds before he gets his first snap.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572820699523485696

For a guy who barely tweets, he's on his way to hitting 1 million followers.






Ryback on Reigns' part starts at 8:24



> Roman Reigns’ mixed crowd reactions: We get along very well. We’ve talked a little bit. I told him to keep doing what he’s doing. He’s doing great and he’s amazing. Sometimes the WWE Universe, they’re a hard crowd to please and Roman’s on his own now, he’s not with the Shield and I think it’s going to be a time thing. You look at the Rock, the people turned on him and he became one of the biggest stars of all time.


http://www.pwmania.com/ryback-on-hi...n-reigns-crowd-responses-his-dream-match-more

Good interview by Ryback. The way the WWE limits some of their performers is something else. He's grown as a speaker and I like his response that Ryback of 2012 was just a one dimensional monster but there are more elements to his character now. I hope no one calls him a sellout because he spoke positively of Reigns.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572820699523485696
> 
> For a guy who barely tweets, he's on his way to hitting 1 million followers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback on Reigns' part starts at 8:24
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/ryback-on-hi...n-reigns-crowd-responses-his-dream-match-more
> 
> Good interview by Ryback. The way the WWE limits some of their performers is something else. He's grown as a speaker and I like his response that Ryback of 2012 was just a one dimensional monster but there are more elements to his character now. I hope no one calls him a sellout because he spoke positively of Reigns.


Not one bit a sellout. If anything, this is the guy that has the most right to speak since he was ruined by Mcmahon's booking when he was growing and could have become a white hot top carder for the rest of his career. Everything said about Reigns was said about Ryback and it all happened to Ryback. Started getting reactions, got pushed up too quickly in a scene where he really wasn't wanted yet, and then fell hard. But once he started showing the growth and progression to the point he can put on a decent match and is a good promo, he is now one of those people want to see pushed. 

Hopefully some of the advice he gives Reigns can help him do some of this quicker, because right now Reigns is on the fast track to where Ryback was.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



IrwinRSchyster said:


> Maybe I'm just not gay or something, but I really don't think this guy is good looking... He has old man face.



I'm certainly not gay but Reigns is undeniably a handsome guy. He also benefits greatly from his mercenary attire which definitely looks cool and isn't generic tights. Unfortunately, this isn't modeling, pornography, or N'Sync, so to heterosexual males - and eventually, most female fans - the only thing that will ultimately matter in the long run is whether or not he can effectively entertain. At that, he currently sucks, which is why his main event push will bomb and he will be remembered as Luger 2.0. He has a great look but he does not have "it." 

He's all style. Zero substance.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



Lothario said:


> I'm certainly not gay but Reigns is undeniably a handsome guy. He also benefits greatly from his mercenary attire which definitely looks cool and isn't generic tights. Unfortunately, this isn't modeling, pornography, or N'Sync, so to heterosexual males - and eventually, most female fans - the only thing that will ultimately matter in the long run is whether or not he can effectively entertain. At that, he currently sucks, which is why his main event push will bomb and he will be remembered as Luger 2.0. He has a great look but he does not have "it."
> 
> He's all style. Zero substance.


But Luger was actually in shape and didn't have to hide his flabby stomach...


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572820699523485696
> 
> For a guy who barely tweets, he's on his way to hitting 1 million followers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryback on Reigns' part starts at 8:24
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/ryback-on-hi...n-reigns-crowd-responses-his-dream-match-more
> 
> Good interview by Ryback. The way the WWE limits some of their performers is something else. He's grown as a speaker and I like his response that Ryback of 2012 was just a one dimensional monster but there are more elements to his character now. *I hope no one calls him a sellout because he spoke positively of Reigns.*


He is not a sell-out, he is just dumb as fuck, remember :jericho2


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> He is not a sell-out, he is just dumb as fuck, remember :jericho2


:lol

Ryback was more gracious than he needed to be towards CM Punk in this interview. I wouldn't have blamed him if he returned fire. I know you're a huge Ryback fan. I hope you get a chance to listen to the interview if you haven't already.
@Kabraxal
There is quite the parallel between Reigns and Ryback. I'd note a few differences but they are there for the most part. I hope Roman makes the most of any advice given to him by Ryback.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: The pops Reigns are getting are atrocious*



IrwinRSchyster said:


> But Luger was actually in shape and didn't have to hide his flabby stomach...


I'm simply referring to how both of their perspective main event pushes as the top guy will parallel and be remembered as unsuccessful, bro. :lol Not their physiques, or in Romans case, lack of.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> :lol
> 
> Ryback was more gracious than he needed to be towards CM Punk in this interview. I wouldn't have blamed him if he returned fire. I know you're a huge Ryback fan. I hope you get a chance to listen to the interview if you haven't already.
> 
> @Kabraxal
> There is quite the parallel between Reigns and Ryback. I'd note a few differences but they are there for the most part. I hope Roman makes the most of any advice given to him by Ryback.


I did get a chance to listen to this. Very good interview with "The Ryback" Not only does he handle the Punk thing very graciously, he also addressed the fan backlash perfectly to IMO.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> He's not the same size. Rollins may not even be a legit 200 pds. While Reigns is at least 235 ish, I was at a house show when they were The Shield and Reigns and Rollins had a tag match their sizes are not close.


That was a year ago man. 3 months of which Reigns was on the shelf not being able to workout. Things change. They are the same size now. Just look at them for Christ sake.


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572039347702243328


Oh I am SOOO jealous! I hate you, I hate you, I hate you :wink2::wink2:! I am positive that you enjoyed yourself, and I am positive that I will enjoy myself once I actually "get my hands" on him. (I was so close to him at a RAW taping about two years ago, but ended up touching Seth's shoulder instead. Long story...)


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I found Jon Stewart subtly burying him on the mic to be pretty funny. Highly doubt Vince was pleased but that's what makes it all the more sweeter. :lol


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That's what happens when you let someone go unscripted.


----------



## JTB33b

*Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Someone needs to reminds Reigns that the shield is no more. Both Rollins and Ambrose have evolved but Reigns is still in the same gimmick even though that gimmick was a group gimmick. He still uses the crowd entrance, he still uses the " believe that" line and he still wears that shield gear to the ring and in his matches. Time to get out of your comfort zone Roman.


----------



## MK_Dizzle

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*

Now I hate Roman as much as the next guy, but he can't do that, Creative can do that!


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*

How about a heel turn with Heyman? Will that satisfy you? Then Reigns can run through all the face darlings like Bryan, Ziggler, and Ambrose. If you want to boo him so bad WWE will give you a reason to.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



throwbacktx said:


> How about a heel turn with Heyman? Will that satisfy you? Then Reigns can run through all the face darlings like Bryan, Ziggler, and Ambrose. If you want to boo him so bad WWE will give you a reason to.


And he'll still generate total apathy. He sucks and at no point in time will he step into the shoes that Austin, Rock, and Cena filled. Whether or not it hurts your feelings because you enjoy looking at him is irrelevant. Stick him in regular wrestling trunks and he doesn't stand out from Bryan, Ambrose, Dolph, or Ryback. He doesn't have _it_ no matter how much you and Vince wish he did and time will prove that.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



Lothario said:


> And he'll still generate total apathy. He sucks and at no point in time will he step into the shoes that Austin, Rock, and Cena filled. Whether or not it hurts your feelings because you enjoy looking at him is irrelevant. Stick him in regular wrestling trunks and he doesn't stand out from Bryan, Ambrose, Dolph, or Ryback. He doesn't have _it_ no matter how much you and Vince wish he did and time will prove that.


If Reigns has to change his attire then Bryan needs to cut his beard. Deal? Was Bryan all that over before he had to become a character? Nope. Reigns is a character just like Bryan is.


----------



## x78

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



Lothario said:


> And he'll still generate total apathy. He sucks and at no point in time will he step into the shoes that Austin, Rock, and Cena filled. Whether or not it hurts your feelings because you enjoy looking at him is irrelevant. Stick him in regular wrestling trunks and he doesn't stand out from Bryan, Ambrose, Dolph, or Ryback. He doesn't have _it_ no matter how much you and Vince wish he did and time will prove that.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*

He might as well just wear a Superman t-shirt.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



throwbacktx said:


> If Reigns has to change his attire then Bryan needs to cut his beard. Deal? Was Bryan all that over before he had to become a character? Nope. Reigns is a character just like Bryan is.


Bryan could cut his beard and shave his head and he'd still be just as over and talented. Fans would still chant in unison with him and be involved in his matchups. 

Reigns could shave his beard, cut his hair, and grab a pair of wrestling trunks and 99% of you would *never cheer for him again* 

One guy is pushed because there was a demand from fans to see him perform. The other guy is pushed because he wears riot gear, has a pretty face, and is "related" to arguably the most charismatic man besides Hogan to ever walk down a wrestling ramp. He has nothing other than a look which is why he won't succeed in the role he's been placed in. I'd happily take you up on that bargain because it would mean his main event push would cease and he'd be off my screen by July.

Happily.


----------



## EraOfAwesome

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



throwbacktx said:


> If Reigns has to change his attire then Bryan needs to cut his beard. Deal? Was Bryan all that over before he had to become a character? Nope. Reigns is a character just like Bryan is.


Bryan's beard was never in a 3 man stable and failed to adapt after they left.

The whole point of the Shield entering through the crowd was they were renegade mercenaries and it wouldn't make sense for them to enter from the backstage area where all the wrestlers they've been hired to take out are.

What's Reign's reason to continue entering through the crowd? He's a face with no beef with anyone on the roster besides Lesnar.


----------



## Jon_Snow

Hey, when did Roman become the head of creative team?


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*

They can't really have him with his shirt off, he's big but he's nowhere near as big and as Brock Lesnar, Goldberg, Lashley and Batista are/were. 




















compared to


----------



## drewpeppers

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



Lothario said:


> And he'll still generate total apathy. He sucks and at no point in time will he step into the shoes that Austin, Rock, and Cena filled. Whether or not it hurts your feelings because you enjoy looking at him is irrelevant. Stick him in regular wrestling trunks and he doesn't stand out from Bryan, Ambrose, Dolph, or Ryback. He doesn't have _it_ no matter how much you and Vince wish he did and time will prove that.


Preach


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*

Same entrance as the Shield, same uniform as the Shield and still walking through the crowd like the Shield. fpalm


----------



## Londrick

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*

No evolving is part of being the face of the WWE. :cena2 :austin :rock


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*

That's actually the point. The Shield was red hot and since Reigns was always the protégée in The Shield he was the one allowed to keep the Shield gimmick, the theme song... etc. Ambrose and Rollins were the ones forced to start over doing different stuff.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



MaybeLock said:


> That's actually the point. The Shield was red hot and since Reigns was always the protégée in The Shield he was the one allowed to keep the Shield gimmick, the theme song... etc. Ambrose and Rollins were the ones forced to start over doing different stuff.


And look how that turned out;Rollins and Ambrose got over for their new gimmicks and Reigns has been stagnant in their old one.

Reigns NEEDS a unique change because right now, he has no gimmick or character. He's just using the stable's old entrance, gear, and mannerisms but with zero purpose. Thats not a gimmick;thats a waste of time.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Its not like the WWE hasn't tried to "artificially" give Reigns a character that is not the one man Shield:

The Juggernaut
The Powerhouse
The Big Dog

At this point why not just scrap that and embrace that you just want all the popularity from the group to be transferred 100% to Reigns and make his nickname

Roman "The Shield" Reigns :draper2


----------



## kh89

My only problem with reigns keeping the shield gimmick is because when the shield eventually reunite down the road it won't be as exciting because the music and entrance has been used so much it won't bring much nostalgia feels to it as it would if all three meen changed their gimmicks.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



kh89 said:


> My only problem with reigns keeping the shield gimmick is because when the shield eventually reunite down the road it won't be as exciting because the music and entrance has been used so much it won't bring much nostalgia feels to it as it would if all three meen changed their gimmicks.


About the only thing they could do is have the "Sierra, Hotel, India, Echo, Lima, Delta, SHIELD" intro get a pop. Otherwise the theme has been done to death and is past its expiration date.

Imagine if Faarooq kept coming out to the Nation of Domination theme even after he partnered with Bradshaw in the APA. Thats Reigns right now.


----------



## People Power

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

It looks as if Reigns never moved on after the Shield broke up, like his still stuck in the past. I think Reigns could really use his own identity and fresh look away from what he was in the Shield. The issue I have with the way Reigns looks now is that when the group eventually gets back together it'll make Ambrose and Rollins just look like tag alongs to Reigns.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Before The Shield broke up, people always said on here that Reigns should keep the same attire after they break up because it looks good. He keeps it and everyone complains now fpalm.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Oh look another Reigns thread.


----------



## 2Pieced

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

It's obvious why they didn't change him.

It's all part of protecting Reigns, they saw him as the next big thing from start so he was the one who got to keep the things they thought was over.

If they actually looked closer they would have seen that the reason he was over was he was not exposed in the Shield, he was basically the spot monkey of the group kinda like Jeff hardy was in the Hardy Boys. 

The difference is Jeff Hardy while having that natural charisma was not shoved to the fore front the minute the Hardy Boys broke, it was a gradual rise.

If they wanted to push Reign so fast they should have moved him away from the Shield gimmick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Of course Reigns hasnt changed attire. WWE is afraid to let him sink or swim on his own. Every aspect of him is protected. He's still a project and a project has no business main eventing Mania.


----------



## Stone Hot

Rodgers said:


> Before The Shield broke up, people always said on here that Reigns should keep the same attire after they break up because it looks good. He keeps it and everyone complains now fpalm.


Yes nic picking everything. Reigns blinked oh how dare he grrr - angry miz girl that's what smarks are angry miz girl


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



People Power said:


> It looks as if Reigns never moved on after the Shield broke up, like his still stuck in the past. I think Reigns could really use his own identity and fresh look away from what he was in the Shield. The issue I have with the way Reigns looks now is that when the group eventually gets back together it'll make Ambrose and Rollins just look like tag alongs to Reigns.


I just realized;Reigns is a representation of WWE management. Stuck in the past unwilling to change while others who are more adaptable head right past him in popularity. hahaha


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Shield-nostalgia is the only thing left from Reigns being totally boo'd out of the building, it's not that strange that they're trying to hold onto that at this critical point in his career.


Plus it looks awesome and keeps my hope alive that The Shield reunion rumors end '15/'16 come true.


----------



## paqman

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

If he get new gear and new music at Mania, I might actually cheer the bastard. 

If he is still using the same tired non sense then I'm gonna shit on this match with the rest of the crowd.


----------



## I eat mangos

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

I don't see the problem. There'd be one if they'd had, say, a three musketeers gimmick. The moment they broke up the gimmick would have been destroyed, because it would have relied on the number of people involved. But The Shield's gimmick didn't really rely on the attire or the entrance. Those were just cool attributes they had. They're cool if you're a trio or if you're solo. There are things Reigns does seem to need to work on, but he isn't desperately in need of character evolution at this point.


----------



## Marvin the Martian

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Well whether you like it or hate it his attire, theme and entrance are a few of the things you can't blame or give credit to him for. That's on WWE and the way Vince wants it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



LPPrince said:


> I just realized;Reigns is a representation of WWE management. Stuck in the past unwilling to change while others who are more adaptable head right past him in popularity. hahaha


:clap *BELEE DIS*


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Mods - could we create a sticky for all the random Reigns complaints so they quit filling up the forum?


----------



## jamal.

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Huh? Shield? What's a Shield? That's all Roman Reigns, belee dat.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



Rodgers said:


> Before The Shield broke up, people always said on here that Reigns should keep the same attire after they break up because it looks good. He keeps it and everyone complains now fpalm.


I don't remember saying that. Did people also say he should keep the theme, entrance and still be using the catchphrase? 

People were saying the Shield was just for Reigns to get over, it became clear after SS but some still denied it. I think Reigns keeping everything that made the shield popular kinda confirms what some were saying before.


He'll evolve after Mania, can't see him sticking to the one man shield routine.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



Stone Hot said:


> Oh look another Reigns thread.


He must be the most popular wrestler on the board since he's by far the most talked about.

The gear he has now is cool but, he should probably tweak it some maybe a new top. May get some new gear at Mania.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Of the three members, Reigns is the only one that has not evolved as a character, which is why he feels so stagnant compared to Ambrose & Rollins.


----------



## Stone Hot

tbp82 said:


> He must be the most popular wrestler on the board since he's by far the most talked about.
> 
> The gear he has now is cool but, he should probably tweak it some maybe a new top. May get some new gear at Mania.


I agree he should tweak it. I still want him to keep the music tho.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



Stone Hot said:


> I agree he should tweak it. I still want him to keep the music tho.


The music could be tweaked as well. Think about both Booker T and The Rock they both basically kept everything from Harlem Heat and The Nation of Domination. Booker T kept the theme song remixed at times and the gimmick until he became King Booker. The Rock kept the them song he got once he took over as the leader of the nation just a remixed version his whole career. I guess those guys still thought they were in Harlem Heat and The Nation like Reigns thinks he's in The Shield.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

He should be thankful to the man who invented The Shield...unk2


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



StraightYesSociety said:


> He should be thankful to the man who invented The Shield...unk2


Well yeah, but Punk wanted Chris Hero in the spot Reigns is in.

Whether or not that would've been better down the line we'll never know.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This probably means nothing and I am not trying to say it means anything just something I noticed just now, on the WF site.

I just had a banner add for WrestleMania pop-up and Reigns' face was not on it. There were 4 faces on it:

Lesnar, Cena, Sting, and Rusev...

Like I said, doesn't mean anything just thought it was a little interesting as it is the first WM promotional material with the superstars faces' on it that did not feature Reigns in some way.


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

I was very happy at RR 2015 when Reigns and Ambrose kissed together. It was so great, a very rare moment.

I do not understand why you hate so much that guy, he is young, let him his chance. We will see at WM.


----------



## DarkLady

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> This probably means nothing and I am not trying to say it means anything just something I noticed just now, on the WF site.
> 
> I just had a banner add for WrestleMania pop-up and Reigns' face was not on it. There were 4 faces on it:
> 
> Lesnar, Cena, Sting, and Rusev...
> 
> Like I said, doesn't mean anything just thought it was a little interesting as it is the first WM promotional material with the superstars faces' on it that did not feature Reigns in some way.


Lol. They only pushed him because he looks good on ads and they didn't even use him on that one. WWE can't even get that right. fpalm


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Well, the official Mania 22 banner only had Cena and of all people Booker T on it. That was a funny sight driving through Chicago and seeing this as the big teaser for Mania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> This probably means nothing and I am not trying to say it means anything just something I noticed just now, on the WF site.
> 
> I just had a banner add for WrestleMania pop-up and Reigns' face was not on it. There were 4 faces on it:
> 
> Lesnar, Cena, Sting, and Rusev...
> 
> Like I said, doesn't mean anything just thought it was a little interesting as it is the first WM promotional material with the superstars faces' on it that did not feature Reigns in some way.





DarkLady said:


> Lol. They only pushed him because he looks good on ads and they didn't even use him on that one. WWE can't even get that right. fpalm



I imagine that Vince had the perpetrators immediately sent to re-education camp because they did not have proper deference to "the look". If he could, the fans would be mandated to attend also.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



IDONTSHIV said:


> I imagine that Vince had the perpetrators immediately sent to re-education camp because they did not have proper deference to "the look". If he could, the fans would be mandated to attend also.


Though it could just be the fact they knew the add was running on WF and tailored the add to the audience :lol

Though Cena was still on it :draper2


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

The Shield were very over, so I guess WWE thought they would keep Roman Reigns as a one man shield in hope he would get over by himself, which hasn't worked. Plus his horrible vest makes him look more buff than he actually is. :vince$


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Ambrose has evolved into street clothes. Rollins hardly evolved and is still wearing an all black attire. Can we get some wrestling attire?


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The Uso Visits DC 101 - Discusses Roman Reigns

https://vimeo.com/121285260


Full Video





(Roman part at 15:57)


*The Uso's say the criticism comes with the territory and that Roman is taking it well. He's going to keep pushing forward. 

They ride with Roman to the shows. 

They said that both Reigns & Bryan delivered at Fast Lane. 

The night before WM 31, the entire family will be there to get his mind ready and prepare to shock the world. 

*


----------



## darkguy

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Reigns is gonna get the "Your time is up...My time is now BELIEVE THAT" new theme at Wrestlemania

Just you wait


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Ambrose evolved?


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

If you had skipped the past year, you would think he still was. Shield entrance, Shield music, Shield attire, no real progression in the ring or promos. Basically the same exact guy who teamed up with Dean and Seth at Mania last year.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



Rodgers said:


> Before The Shield broke up, people always said on here that Reigns should keep the same attire after they break up because it looks good. He keeps it and everyone complains now fpalm.


Then you should have no trouble finding those posts. Go ahead. We'll wait.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



McCringleberry said:


> Then you should have no trouble finding those posts. Go ahead. We'll wait.


I remember people discussing about who should have kept the Shield attire, some people said Reigns, other said Rollins... And even Ambrose.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Roman Reigns was the shield. They will change history and edit Ambrose and Rollins out like Benoit. 

The shield Roman Reigns. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## southrnbygrace

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It will be really nice if he wins his first world title with his parents in the audience. I'm looking forward to the Hall of Fame Ceremony. I wish they would put the previous ones on the network because I'd love to see the Wild Samoans induction in 2007


----------



## Shadowcran

*Let's nickname him "Wildfire" Roman Reigns*

*'Wildfire' Roman Reigns*

Wtf is Shadowcran talking about? 

In 1981, in a power struggle in the NWA, Tommy "Wildfire" Rich won the NWA World Title at a young age by beating Legend Harley Race. 

He lost it back to him four days later and that was his career basically. 

He ended up in meaningless feuds and going from wrestling area to wrestling area until the point he was a Jobber in the York Foundation in the early days of WCW. 

So he was pushed way too early when he obviously wasn't ready, went over like a lead balloon and then faded slowly into obscurity. 

This sounds like what I feel is going to happen to Roman "Wildfire" Reigns. He's being put in the title picture when veteran fans feel he's simply not ready. Never mind the reasons why Vince is pushing him, the FACT remains he's not ready.

Where will he go if he flops?

"Taz, what is Samoa Jim doing in the Impact Zone!"

"Hi, I'm Roman Reigns for Super Polygrip. After Brock Lesnar knocked out all of my teeth....."

However, if he teams up with Ambrose again after he flops I feel they can salvage something from him and perhaps, PERHAPS, he can reach for the brass ring again when he's actually ready.

He can only hope.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



Krispenwah said:


> I remember people discussing about who should have kept the Shield attire, some people said Reigns, other said Rollins... And even Ambrose.


I remember meeting Bugs Bunny too but that turned out to be a bad acid trip. I really want to see that discussion if it exists. I can't imagine why someone would want their favorites to change gimmicks but keep all the vestiges of the previous persona. Makes no sense.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: Let's nickname him "Wildfire" Roman Reigns*

Top notch thread is top notch


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Let's nickname him "Wildfire" Roman Reigns*

It wouldn't be so bad if they threw him to the wolves and he had to learn on the fly, it's amazing how quickly a person can learn when under pressure, my issue is that they're making everyone else look bad to compensate for his current lack of ability.


----------



## Addychu

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Well I feel that this is partly WWE'S fault, they kept the music... the look and allowing him to use the phrase etc, but it does suck... He never was the main guy in the shield and this is why this stupid gimmick isnt working.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



McCringleberry said:


> Then you should have no trouble finding those posts. Go ahead. We'll wait.


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ambrose-rollins-reigns-keep-same-outfits.html



OXITRON said:


> Reigns has the absolute worst singles attire. He needs to keep the vest, pants and boots look.
> Rollins and Ambrose look fine in their singles gear.





rakija said:


> Ambrose and Rollins look find in pictures posted. Although, I wonder if WWE has something against chest hair on wrestlers.
> 
> Reigns's attire looks pretty bad. I say let him keep his Shield attire, but remove the vest





SnoopSystem said:


> Roman should keep the Shield attire, but I'd like to see how that would be explained. Like why does Roman keep wearing it, but not Ambrose or Rollins?
> 
> Maybe Roman should wear something similar to the Shield stuff, but not exactly the same.





Fandanceboy said:


> As others have said, Reigns should keep it
> Rollins and Ambrose can get away with other attires, but Reigns would just seem weird with anything else





UltimateOppitunist said:


> Dean and Rollins should use their traditional attires but I actually want Roman to keep the Shield attire,it suits him the best,can't imagine him in trunks.





Slider575 said:


> I would like to see Reigns keep his is something close, looks really good on him. Rollins I could see changing completely if and when he turns face and it would work well, Ambrose works either way


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

In WWE's mind, him keeping The Shield's entrance, music, attire, AND catchphrase is there way keeping the stuff that made The Shield great and thinking it will translate to just Roman.

When in reality, it's handicapping him from evolving as a character and just gives fans another reason to resent him because he got to keep everything from that group.


----------



## NinjaCPU09

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



Rodgers said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ambrose-rollins-reigns-keep-same-outfits.html


That is then, this is now. Of course people would be fine with it now, compared to how he is getting in reaction now. Of course there were probably a few folks who didn't like Reigns before then, but that number has changed significantly.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

When he turns at Mania, they have to change it. It would make no sense him coming out with Heyman wearing the same gear as now and still having the Shield music.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

The entire purpose of the shield was to protect Reigns and make him look good. It's not done it's job yet....


----------



## Yawn Cena

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Unless you can lock up with Roan Rainz then your opinion is invalid and you need to gtfo



:reigns


OOO RAAAA BELIEVE IN THE SHIE....BELIEE DAT BABY GRL


----------



## SMCM

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



People Power said:


> It looks as if Reigns never moved on after the Shield broke up, like his still stuck in the past. I think Reigns could really use his own identity and fresh look away from what he was in the Shield. The issue I have with the way Reigns looks now is that when the group eventually gets back together it'll make Ambrose and Rollins just look like tag alongs to Reigns.


lol you talk about being stuck in the past and then you go on about the Shield getting back together. Sounds like you are still stuck in the past.

Move on. The Shield is over.


----------



## Dragonballfan

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Maybe their waiting until WrestleMania to give him a new look and music :hmm


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



Rodgers said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...ambrose-rollins-reigns-keep-same-outfits.html


Wow. Mind blown. Why on Earth would you want Reigns to keep his merc look (especially the swat vest) when that is so not his character now? Changed character, changed attire. Or at the very least tweak it a bit. No way should Reigns still be wearing the swat vest IMO. It would be like ending the Stardust gimmick but having Cody keep dressing up like Stardust. Again it makes no sense.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I thought he was pretty impressive Monday. That dive was awesome.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> Ticket sales for WrestleMania 31 have picked up since the Roman Reigns vs. Brock Lesnar main event was made official after Fastlane. Comped tickets are well down from 2014 and the pace of ticket sales is said to be slightly ahead of WrestleMania XXX at this time.


:banderas


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Good to read. Wrestlemania draws on its own but so many people act like Roman is the plague and will be the reason the WWE goes out of business.

On tonight's episode of Empire, Cookie kept saying "Believe That!" I thought it was funny. :lol


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: Let's nickname him "Wildfire" Roman Reigns*



Shadowcran said:


> *'Wildfire' Roman Reigns*
> 
> Wtf is Shadowcran talking about?
> 
> In 1981, in a power struggle in the NWA, Tommy "Wildfire" Rich won the NWA World Title at a young age by beating Legend Harley Race.
> 
> He lost it back to him four days later and that was his career basically.
> 
> He ended up in meaningless feuds and going from wrestling area to wrestling area until the point he was a Jobber in the York Foundation in the early days of WCW.
> 
> So he was pushed way too early when he obviously wasn't ready, went over like a lead balloon and then faded slowly into obscurity.
> 
> This sounds like what I feel is going to happen to Roman "Wildfire" Reigns. He's being put in the title picture when veteran fans feel he's simply not ready. Never mind the reasons why Vince is pushing him, the FACT remains he's not ready.
> 
> Where will he go if he flops?
> 
> "Taz, what is Samoa Jim doing in the Impact Zone!"
> 
> "Hi, I'm Roman Reigns for Super Polygrip. After Brock Lesnar knocked out all of my teeth....."
> 
> However, if he teams up with Ambrose again after he flops I feel they can salvage something from him and perhaps, PERHAPS, he can reach for the brass ring again when he's actually ready.
> 
> He can only hope.


As someone who was in attendance the night Tommy won the belt from Harley, I can tell you the place lost it's mind when Tommy won. There was no 'going over like a lead balloon". It was pandemonium!! Tommy was on fire (pardon the pun). He was the hottest commodity in Georgia at the time (I rarely paid attention to the bigger picture of the entire NWA). There were many things that led to Tommy not living up to his potential, among them his drug use. But in Augusta that night, he was more over than anyone I've seen in the business in the last 30 years. I feel like Roman has his head screwed on straight and won't hit those same pitfalls. However, only time will tell.


----------



## The5150

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Lets say The Shield was still together and Reigns won the rumble. I Think the General Reaction would be different.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns entire road for WM depends on Heyman and his epic promos. We got a few weeks to go and I have zero interest in the main event.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



Mister Abigail said:


> He might as well just wear a Superman t-shirt.


Don't give them any ideas, they'll probably pull some stupid shit like this


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

He will look Great in whatever he wears.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WynterWarm12 said:


> :banderas


....and then reality slapped you in the face.

Sting's involvement in WM against HHH (both of whom are proven draws) was announced at Fast Lane. Undertaker's involvement in WM was also announced at FL.

But yes, clearly those ticket sales are increasing at a fast pace because Reigns - a guy who can't even draw ratings on TV where the cost to watch is $0.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> ....and then reality slapped you in the face.
> 
> Sting's involvement in WM against HHH (both of whom are proven draws) was announced at Fast Lane. Undertaker's involvement in WM was also announced at FL.
> 
> But yes, clearly those ticket sales are increasing at a fast pace because Reigns - a guy who can't even draw ratings on TV where the cost to watch is $0.


Sting, the guy who has been coming since Survivor Series, the guy everyone knew would end up in a match with Triple H. Why wasn't the tickets flying off the shelves then??

Taker, the guy we all knew Bray was talking to in his promos..why didn't people hop on the tickets then.

Why specifically after the one match that was still up in the air-because Bryan was still a possibility to some people/casuals-did things pick up after Brock vs Roman became official.

Hell, Bryan has been back since before the Rumble, yet ticket sales were still at a crawl.

Either way, I've seen so much boo-hooing how WWE picking Roman was going to end wrestling and Mania sells were gonna bomb. Oh look, it didn't happen. It's actually selling slightly faster than Mania 30...who, btw had Taker on the card too along with Lesnar :lol

Face it, Brock vs Roman didn't ruin mania for the majority like people hoped.

Hell, people swore Roman winning the Rumble was gonna crash and burn WWE. But they ended up getting even more Network buys AFTER the Rumble for days after lol

I bet if the article said that with Brock vs Bryan happening, there would be 20 pages jumping for joy.

And please, WWE has built Mania like shit. There is no heat for any of these matches, especially the top ones. 3 out of 6 opponents hardly show up :drake1

Yeah, funny how the show that was hyped up around SETH ROLLINS VS JON STEWART didn't draw any interest. WWE promoted Raw based around that and gave Seth 5 segments, a match and Jon Stewart and him ample tv time.

Hell, the first hour didn't even draw over 4.0 because no one gave a damn about Jon Stewart vs Seth. Even after Seth appeared on his damn show lol

Meanwhile, Roman isnt booked in any great segments because GASP! Brock isn't here. Roman's partner in this feud hasn't shown his big ass head and WWE can't build heat without him. Shocking right??!!

A shitty built Mania producing Shitty ratings/viewership. Shocking...

Meanwhile, big draw Bryan ain't pushing us to new heights either lol So chill, no one can draw shit while WWE booking like crap.

Either way, most weren't pressed about Brock vs Roman like most of this site was. Deal :shrug


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WynterWarm12 said:


> Sting, the guy who has been coming since Survivor Series, the guy everyone knew would end up in a match with Triple H. Why wasn't the tickets flying off the shelves then??
> 
> Taker, the guy we all knew Bray was talking to in his promos..why didn't people hop on the tickets then.
> 
> Why specifically after the one match that was still up in the air-because Bryan was still a possibility to some people/casuals-did things pick up after Brock vs Roman became official.
> 
> Hell, Bryan has been back since before the Rumble, yet ticket sales were still at a crawl.
> 
> Either way, I've seen so much boo-hooing how WWE picking Roman was going to end wrestling and Mania sells were gonna bomb. Oh look, it didn't happen. It's actually selling slightly faster than Mania 30...who, btw had Taker on the card too along with Lesnar :lol
> 
> Face it, Brock vs Roman didn't ruin mania for the majority like people hoped.
> 
> Hell, people swore Roman winning the Rumble was gonna crash and burn WWE. But they ended up getting even more Network buys AFTER the Rumble for days after lol
> 
> I bet if the article said that with Brock vs Bryan happening, there would be 20 pages jumping for joy.
> 
> And please, WWE has built Mania like shit. There is no heat for any of these matches, especially the top ones. 3 out of 6 opponents hardly show up :drake1
> 
> Yeah, funny how the show that was hyped up around SETH ROLLINS VS JON STEWART didn't draw any interest. WWE promoted Raw based around that and gave Seth 5 segments, a match and Jon Stewart and him ample tv time.
> 
> Hell, the first hour didn't even draw over 4.0 because no one gave a damn about Jon Stewart vs Seth. Even after Seth appeared on his damn show lol
> 
> Meanwhile, Roman isnt booked in any great segments because GASP! Brock isn't here. Roman's partner in this feud hasn't shown his big ass head and WWE can't build heat without him. Shocking right??!!
> 
> A shitty built Mania producing Shitty ratings/viewership. Shocking...
> 
> Meanwhile, big draw Bryan ain't pushing us to new heights either lol So chill, no one can draw shit while WWE booking like crap.
> 
> Either way, most weren't pressed about Brock vs Roman like most of this site was. Deal :shrug


You're using the "we knew Sting would fight HHH at Mania since Survivor Series" and "we knew Taker would fight Wyatt" argument, while the "we knew Reigns would fight Brock in the main event since June" can easily apply.

It's a shitty product that features Roman reigns first and foremost. You can try to dance around that fact all you want, but it is true.

And you're going to feel like a big fucking idiot trying to attribute these sales to Reigns when the crowd rejects and boos the fuck out of him like we all know will happen (because it's a smark crowd.)

They're there to see guys like Sting, Taker, Lesnar, HHH, and even Bryan. Everyone with a brain knows this.


----------



## Nyall

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> ....and then reality slapped you in the face.
> 
> Sting's involvement in WM against HHH (both of whom are proven draws) was announced at Fast Lane. Undertaker's involvement in WM was also announced at FL.
> 
> But yes, clearly those ticket sales are increasing at a fast pace because Reigns - a guy who can't even draw ratings on TV where the cost to watch is $0.


because no one before Fast Lane knew that HHH v Sting was happening? no one knew that Bray was talking about Taker since the Rumble.. 

but yeah go on.. tell me how Raw ratings are due to Reigns but the ticket sales aren't..


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> because no one before Fast Lane knew that HHH v Sting was happening? no one knew that Bray was talking about Taker since the Rumble..
> 
> but yeah go on.. tell me how Raw ratings are due to Reigns but the ticket sales aren't..


Everyone knew Reigns would be in the main event of WM since June, kiddo.

Pointing out Reigns can't draw ratings and pointing out that the ticket sales have little to do with Reigns are not contradictory.

Reigns is on RAW every week. Guys like Sting and Taker aren't, but they will be at Mania. They're the ones who can actually draw - as evidenced by the ticket sales.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

That has bothered me the most since he went to singles, even more than his lack of talent or billing as a "big guy". 

I think he and Rowan should form a strong tag team. Give them some kind of beauty and the beast gimmick or something new at least. They both seem confused and directionless with no character right now.

They both have some potential though. I think Rowan is probably better all around. That's why it's so MIND BOGGLING that the Shield version of Rowan is HEADLINING WRESTLEMANIA. Seriously, I feel like up is down and down is up.

I don't hate Reigns, i just don't care. Same way I feel about Rowan right now. They were the third best guys in their groups and both still need a new character


----------



## Nyall

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Everyone knew Reigns would be in the main event of WM since June, kiddo.


yet you all took to this forum and other places on the internet to bitch and complain about it happening.. you lot are a sad sad bunch..



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Pointing out Reigns can't draw ratings and pointing out that the ticket sales have little to do with Reigns are not contradictory.
> 
> Reigns is on RAW every week. Guys like Sting and Taker aren't, but they will be at Mania. They're the ones who can actually draw - as evidenced by the ticket sales.


Using that same argument, then there is not pretty much not a single person on this roster not named Cena, that is a proven draw.. No not even the IWC darling Daniel Bryan..


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> yet you all took to this forum and other places on the internet to bitch and complain about it happening.. you lot are a sad sad bunch..


This is a discussion forum. We found out Reigns was going to main event, and we gave our opinions on the matter.

I realize Reigns marks aren't the brightest, but this isn't a difficult concept to grasp.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> yet you all took to this forum and other places on the internet to bitch and complain about it happening.. you lot are a sad sad bunch..
> 
> 
> Using that same argument, then there is not pretty much not a single person on this roster not named Cena, that is a proven draw.. No not even the IWC darling Daniel Bryan..


Bryan did well last year. But he isn't a mega draw by any means.

You're right, there isn't a proven draw outside of Cena on the full time roster. This is because Vince books anyone with any potential to draw like shit, while giving the big main event pushes to guys like Reigns who has zero entertainment value.


----------



## Nyall

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> This is a discussion forum. We found out Reigns was going to main event, and we gave our opinions on the matter.
> 
> I realize Reigns marks aren't the brightest, but this isn't a difficult concept to grasp.


"Everyone knew Reigns would be in the main event of WM since June" so basically you knew it was going to happen 6 months before it did, and bitched about it non-stop since? See normal people would just change the channel, watch somethng else, you lot, try to shut down the WWE Network, but it failed, yes your midget goat faced idol to the main event but it failed, and now are basically grasping hard onto any straw you can find to make Roman look bad, and that's gonna fail too, because Roman will still Reign. Believe dat..

this is fun..


----------



## Nyall

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Bryan did well last year. But he isn't a mega draw by any means.
> 
> You're right, there isn't a proven draw outside of Cena on the full time roster. This is because Vince books anyone with any potential to draw like shit, while giving the big main event pushes to guys like Reigns who has zero entertainment value.


I and many others find Reigns entertaining.. ever thought that perhaps, maybe, just maybe, that not everyone on this planet thinks the same way you do?


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> "Everyone knew Reigns would be in the main event of WM since June" so basically you knew it was going to happen 6 months before it did, and bitched about it non-stop since? See normal people would just change the channel, watch somethng else, you lot, try to shut down the WWE Network, but it failed, yes your midget goat faced idol to the main event but it failed, and now are basically grasping hard onto any straw you can find to make Roman look bad, and that's gonna fail too, because Roman will still Reign. Believe dat..
> 
> this is fun..


Terrible post.

I'm not a Bryan fan. I'm glad he wasn't in the main event - I didn't want him there. It should have been Ambrose. But if it comes down to Bryan vs Reigns, I'm choosing Bryan every single time.

I do change the channel when Reigns is on. As do a lot of people evidently, given the atrocious ratings he has garnered.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> "Everyone knew Reigns would be in the main event of WM since June" so basically you knew it was going to happen 6 months before it did, and bitched about it non-stop since? See normal people would just change the channel, watch somethng else, you lot, try to shut down the WWE Network, but it failed, yes your midget goat faced idol to the main event but it failed, and now are basically grasping hard onto any straw you can find to make Roman look bad, and that's gonna fail too, because Roman will still Reign. Believe dat..
> 
> this is fun..


This is true.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Terrible post.
> 
> I'm not a Bryan fan. I'm glad he wasn't in the main event - I didn't want him there. It should have been Ambrose. But if it comes down to Bryan vs Reigns, I'm choosing Bryan every single time.
> 
> I do change the channel when Reigns is on. As do a lot of people evidently, given the atrocious ratings he has garnered.


So the hour 1 rating reflects on him? How? You are proving that poster's point.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> I and many others find Reigns entertaining.. ever thought that perhaps, maybe, just maybe, that not everyone on this planet thinks the same way you do?


People like you are few and far between, as evidenced by the horrendous ratings.


----------



## FreeReigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> ....and then reality slapped you in the face.
> 
> Sting's involvement in WM against HHH (both of whom are proven draws) was announced at Fast Lane. Undertaker's involvement in WM was also announced at FL.
> 
> But yes, clearly those ticket sales are increasing at a fast pace because Reigns - a guy who can't even draw ratings on TV where the cost to watch is $0.


LOL what a bad post.

Im pretty sure its been well known for about 6-8 months that Sting and Taker would both be at mania. 

i guess by your logic, No one is actually credited for helping ticket sales, its all a hoax :grin2:


----------



## NapperX

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



JTB33b said:


> Someone needs to reminds Reigns that the shield is no more. Both Rollins and Ambrose have evolved but Reigns is still in the same gimmick even though that gimmick was a group gimmick. He still uses the crowd entrance, he still uses the " believe that" line and he still wears that shield gear to the ring and in his matches. Time to get out of your comfort zone Roman.


The theme song is awesome. I can't blame WWE for not changing the theme song considering how bad Rollins and Ambrose theme songs are in comparison. Rollins and Ambrose have not really changed their attire that much, either. I kind of like the crowd entrance even though that is likely coming to an end. It would take too long I assume if Reigns did the crowd entrance at WrestleMania.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



FreeReigns said:


> LOL what a bad post.
> 
> Im pretty sure its been well known for about 6-8 months that Sting and Taker would both be at mania.
> 
> i guess by your logic, No one is actually credited for helping ticket sales, its all a hoax :grin2:


Reigns vs Lesnar was known since June. 

Of course someone gets credit for the sales. Sting, Taker, HHH - all proven draws.

A guy who can't get people to tune in to the weekly shows will only get credit from unintelligent individuals like yourself.


----------



## FreeReigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Reigns vs Lesnar was known since June.
> 
> Of course someone gets credit for the sales. Sting, Taker, HHH - all proven draws.
> 
> A guy who can't get people to tune in to the weekly shows will only get credit from unintelligent individuals like yourself.



As were the other matches, whats your point? Funny how its now offical on Raw between Lesner and Reigns, yet its been known for a longer period of time that HHH and Sting would fight yet Ticket sales were at a snails pace, but with RR and Lesnar, ticket sales sky rocket huh? 

you should learn a thing or 2 instead of coming of as a total moron that doesn't know how the world works, then again all you seem to know how to do is cry and make personal attacks like a 12 year old, its really pathetic.


----------



## Nyall

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> People like you are few and far between, as evidenced by the horrendous ratings.


yeah, i guess we must have been too busy buying tickets to watch him Reign down on Wrestlemania in person..


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



FreeReigns said:


> As were the other matches, whats your point? Funny how its now offical on Raw between Lesner and Reigns, yet its been known for a longer period of time that HHH and Sting would fight yet Ticket sales were at a snails pace, but with RR and Lesnar, ticket sales sky rocket huh?
> 
> you should learn a thing or 2 instead of coming of as a total retard


Reigns/Lesnar was known far before Sting/HHH, you pimply faced virgin. But they were both made "official" on the same night.

People are purchasing tickets to see Sting, HHH, Taker, Cena, Lesnar, etc. We know these guys can actually draw. Meanwhile, Reigns can't even rdaw on the weekly shows.

You're too unintelligent to realize it now, but you will once the crowd takes a huge shit on Reigns. I bet your tune will change, because only an idiot could still claim people bought their tickets to see reigns after that.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> yeah, i guess we must have been too busy buying tickets to watch him Reign down on Wrestlemania in person..


You probably have, but there aren't very many of you to begin with, which is why the Sting and Taker fans had to pony up in order to increase those ticket sales.


----------



## FreeReigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Reigns/Lesnar was known far before Sting/HHH, you pimply faced virgin. They were both made "official" on the same night.
> 
> People are purchasing tickets to see Sting, HHH, Taker, Cena, Lesnar, etc. We know these guys can actually draw. Meanwhile, Reigns can't even rdaw on the weekly shows.
> 
> You're too unintelligent to realize it now, but you will once the crowd takes a huge shit on Reigns. I bet your tune will change, because only an idiot could still claim people bought their tickets to see reigns after that.



Nope it wasn't and no it wasn't. Like i said, go learn something before you comment. christ youre fucking stupid. I dont think its possible i have ever seen someone so wrong on a subject before, my god its pathetic. i bet its not too long before you get banned as well for just running around making personal attacks on everyone because they dont see you're god awful opinion as end all be all like you do.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



FreeReigns said:


> Nope it wasn't and no it wasn't. Like i said, go learn something before you comment. christ your fucking stupid. I dont think its possible i have ever seen someone so wrong on a subject before, my god its pathetic.


Sure it was, you silly woman. Everyone on this forum knew Reigns would main event against Lesnar way back in June (or even earlier actually.) We discussed it thoroughly on here ever since then.

If you are referring to casuals, then of course they didn't know. But the casuals also didn't know about Sting/HHH for long either. To them, both those matches were made "official" on the same night.

You're unintelligent. But you're a woman, so I don't expect much from you.

Go make me a sandwich.


----------



## FreeReigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Sure it was, you silly woman. Everyone on this forum knew Reigns would main event against Lesnar way back in June (or even earlier actually.) We discussed it thoroughly on here ever since then.
> 
> If you are referring to casuals, then of course they didn't know. But the casuals also didn't know about Sting/HHH for long either. To them, both those matches were made "official" on the same night.
> 
> You're unintelligent. But you're a woman, so I don't expect much from you.
> 
> Go make me a sandwich.


Nope Wrong. Try again. 
Like i said, if i were you i wouldnt expect to be here much longer with your terrible useless posts. maybe try posting something worthwhile instead of being proven wrong all the time?


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I will ask again.

When the crowd completely shits all over Reigns, will you accept it as proof that the sales had very little to do with him and that people paid to see other wrestlers - primarily Sting, Taker, HHH, and Cena?


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



FreeReigns said:


> Nope Wrong. Try again.
> Like i said, if i were you i wouldnt expect to be here much longer with your terrible useless posts. maybe try posting something worthwhile instead of being proven wrong all the time?


You haven't proven a single thing wrong, because everyone here knows that Reigns/Lesnar was planned from at least June, and probably earlier. We all knew about it.

It's also a fact that Reigns/Lesnar and Sting/HHH were made "official" on the same night.

Where's my sandwich, you dumb broad?


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If the main event was set this board wouldn't have been full of posters thinking bryan was going to take his place. A Majority still thought at the very least he'd be inserted in to create a triple threat match. It's bull that people new for sure that it would be a singles Roman vs Brock match. 

The fact is people aren't boycotting like the many hopefuls wanted. People even want the paying audience to walk out during the main event. To prove some kind of point about wanting new talent but not new talent they went with. Something like that. & blaming Raw ratings on Reigns is ridiculous and it has already been pointed out why plenty of times, so i wont even bother to go through it again.


----------



## FreeReigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> You haven't proven a single thing wrong, because everyone here knows that Reigns/Lesnar was planned from at least June, and probably earlier. We all knew about it.
> 
> It's also a fact that Reigns/Lesnar and Sting/HHH were made "official" on the same night.
> 
> Where's my sandwich, you dumb broad?


Nope wrong, try again. 188th time is the charm right? 
take the dick out of your mouth and use facts


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> If the main event was set this board wouldn't have been full of posters thinking bryan was going to take his place. A Majority still thought at the very least he'd be inserted in to create a triple threat match. It's bull that people new for sure that it would be a singles Roman vs Brock match.
> 
> The fact is people aren't boycotting like the many hopefuls wanted. People even want the paying audience to walk out during the main event. To prove some kind of point about wanting new talent but not new talent they went with. Something like that. & blaming Raw ratings on Reigns is ridiculous and it has already been pointed out why plenty of times, so i wont even bother to go through it again.


No one actually thought Bryan would win that match. If they did, it was a handful at most.

No one ever thought Mania would not sell out. It's Mania, of course it's going to sell out. Especially when you have guys like Sting and Taker who have recently been announced and have been responsible for the increase in ticket sales.

No one is blaming Reigns for RAW ratings. We're just pointing out that he cannot draw - which is 100% factual. That's all. It's not that complicated. Even you could understand it.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



FreeReigns said:


> Nope wrong, try again. 188th time is the charm right?
> take the dick out of your mouth and use facts


Everything in that post was a fact. Literally every sentence.

Where's my sandwich, slut?


----------



## Nyall

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Sure it was, you silly woman. Everyone on this forum knew Reigns would main event against Lesnar way back in June (or even earlier actually.) We discussed it thoroughly on here ever since then.
> 
> If you are referring to casuals, then of course they didn't know. But the casuals also didn't know about Sting/HHH for long either. To them, both those matches were made "official" on the same night.
> 
> You're unintelligent. But you're a woman, so I don't expect much from you.
> 
> Go make me a sandwich.


how exactly does someone who joined this forum days ago know so much about what happened here months ago? duplicate account?


i assume by you demanding sandwiches and calling someone a pimply faced virgin and a slut over the internet you must be drowning in pussy right?


----------



## FreeReigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Everything in that post was a fact. Literally every sentence.
> 
> Where's my sandwich, slut?


So if its a fact then you can provide 100% evidence right? well lets see it, i want 100% solid concrete evidence that proves a single thing you have posted in this thread correct, straight from the WWE it self, no second/third hand sources, no scoop websites, 100% from the WWE FO.

If you cant, then well, it only proves you are lying and wrong, like we have said since you made you're first terrible post.


----------



## FreeReigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> how exactly does someone who joined this forum days ago know so much about what happened here months ago?* duplicate account?
> *
> 
> i assume by you demanding sandwiches and calling someone a pimply faced virgin and a slut over the internet you must be drowning in pussy right?


Considering the language and personal attacks, probably. and wont be long before he needs a new one or just gets IP banned.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> No one actually thought Bryan would win that match. If they did, it was a handful at most.
> 
> No one ever thought Mania would not sell out. It's Mania, of course it's going to sell out. Especially when you have guys like Sting and Taker who have recently been announced and have been responsible for the increase in ticket sales.
> 
> No one is blaming Reigns for RAW ratings. We're just pointing out that he cannot draw - which is 100% factual. That's all. It's not that complicated. Even you could understand it.


You're being logical if youre not outright blaming him. However whether or not Reigns can draw is still yet to be seen, so i'm not sure how it's 100% factual. So there goes that logic...

& not blaming Reigns? Just take a look in the ratings thread or one of the other Reigns threads. He's definitely getting blamed for the ratings. 

As for the ME, dirt sheets came out about the Triple Threat. Most didnt think bryan would outright replace Reigns but they did still think he'd get added to the match, id say more than a handful here and other places.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

It was always going to be the case. Give the main gu from The Shield everything they KNOW that works. Don't risk ANYTHING with him that would potentially ruin him. They have switched up Rollins and Ambrose (good or bad) since they split from The Shield. It's obviously still working in the sense that Reigns is still being handled with kid gloves. Could it freshen him up with a change? Perhaps, but i feel it's more of a risk that WWE will not be willing to take.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



JamJamGigolo said:


> That has bothered me the most since he went to singles, even more than his lack of talent or billing as a "big guy".
> 
> I think he and Rowan should form a strong tag team. Give them some kind of beauty and the beast gimmick or something new at least. They both seem confused and directionless with no character right now.
> 
> They both have some potential though. I think Rowan is probably better all around. That's why it's so MIND BOGGLING that the Shield version of Rowan is HEADLINING WRESTLEMANIA. Seriously, I feel like up is down and down is up.
> 
> *I don't hate Reigns, i just don't care. Same way I feel about Rowan right now. They were the third best guys in their groups and both still need a new character*


They were the worst in their groups by far and it just shows you how far a pretty face will get you.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> You're being logical if youre not outright blaming him. However whether or not Reigns can draw is still yet to be seen, so i'm not sure how it's 100% factual. So there goes that logic...
> 
> & not blaming Reigns? Just take a look in the ratings thread or one of the other Reigns threads. He's definitely getting blamed for the ratings.
> 
> As for the ME, dirt sheets came out about the Triple Threat. Most didnt think bryan would outright replace Reigns but they did still think he'd get added to the match, id say more than a handful here and other places.


Just to point out something though... a very small % of the 3-4 million people who tune into Raw actually read those dirtsheet reports and those who did are very likely to watch the show regardless. 

Going on a smallish sample but i know quite a lot of people who watch the show but don't read any of the online stuff and would fall under the bracket of ''casuals'' and they were all completely convinced Reigns was just going to squash Bryan and that it was a ''predictable and pointless'' match and most of them were not even watching the shows post rumble because of this when it was announced. :shrug 

If anything killed the ratings it was the Royal Rumble match. Not immediately as the next night they aired the top two matches of the PPV on free TV and the ratings delivered :lol (No surprise there) 

There just isn't much interest in this RTWM and Reigns is a big part of that but far from the only reason for the ratings slump as he should never have been exposed as badly as he has been or booked in the way he has but :shrug WWE writing is so bad.

Brock is back this Monday so we'll see if he brings back any viewers or if they are just lost completely at this stage.

They've lost something like 700k viewers from this time last year. 

Doesn't recording it count towards the ratings too? 

So 700k people who aren't even bothered to record the show anymore and have lost interest entirely ? That is a HUGE hit.


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WynterWarm12 said:


> *wall of text*



The funniest thing about this titangraph is that if you didn't want Reigns inside of you and he still looked like







he'd never be on your radar. 

Why? 

Because there's nothing there. Nothing but "da look." He'll go the way Luger, Diesel, Sheamus, & Del Rio did when they were handed a brass ring that didn't fit. Even then, at least a guy like ADR could tell a story in the ring. What does Reign do for you besides bat his eyelashes and flip his hair? What does he do better than anyone on that roster to justify a WM push? 

You take the three most important, individual skills that comprise a sports entertainer, and list the top 5-10 who are the best at that particular facet. 

Work rate. Psychology. Promos. 

Reigns falls at the tail end on each. You take the most important innate characteristic. Charisma. Reigns has little to none. He's cold, nervous when handling a mic, and unconfident. He doesn't even believe he's worthy of that spot, and it shows every time he picks up that microphone. How the hell can he convince the audience if he doesn't believe it? Even in Cena's infantile stages, he had conviction and charisma. You can take all the acting courses in the world, but you can't teach that.

He'll be torn to shreds at Mania the same way he was destroyed at the RR, which a lot of his marks of which I'm sure included you, claimed would never happen.
:lol :lol: :lol: :lol 
If he walks out with that title, he'll be destroyed further until the plug is inevitably pulled. You all will be humbled when this is over, and I personall can't wait.


----------



## coffeeman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's a bummer that Reigns beat Bryan. Not just because I like Bryan more, but I know Reigns will beat Lesnar and that doesn't make WM main event exciting. A couple months after WM 30 the dirt sheets said Reigns vs Lesnar, with Reigns being the underdog and winning I didn't believe it, I guess I should have! I thought when Triple H said wrestling now is about "working the work" on the Austin podcast there was a chance Bryan would beat Reigns and surprise everyone. Even though Lesnar's contract is up a match vs Bryan would still be exciting because of the size difference. Wrestling is just not as much fun when I can predict the outcome because the outcome was released 10 months ago! Also I got three friends to watch RAW last month, they haven't watched wrestling in 4+ years (2 haven't watched for 10+ years) they fell in love with Bryan (without much context of where he's been) and now that he lost to Reigns they have no interest in watching WrestleMania bummer!!


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> You're being logical if youre not outright blaming him. However whether or not Reigns can draw is still yet to be seen, so i'm not sure how it's 100% factual. So there goes that logic...
> 
> & not blaming Reigns? Just take a look in the ratings thread or one of the other Reigns threads. He's definitely getting blamed for the ratings.
> 
> As for the ME, dirt sheets came out about the Triple Threat. Most didnt think bryan would outright replace Reigns but they did still think he'd get added to the match, id say more than a handful here and other places.


He's not getting the entire blame. He just can't draw. The entire roster has been limited in order to make him look stronger than everyone, he's been given the spot light and the WM main event, and he still cannot draw. He's not bringing in any new viewers.

No, most people were _hoping_ that the main event would be saved, but no one outside of a handful of people actually thought it would happen.

Let's get some perspective on this whole thing. Reigns is the constant in the equation: he's on every single RAW and he will be on the WM card. The RAW ratings have been atrocious for this time of year. The biggest differences from the weekly shows and the WM card are that Sting and Taker will be there, along with HHH who only wrestlers on special occasions and Lesnar who is a special attraction. How can you honestly expect a group of people (smarks no less) to be buying tickets to see a guy who can't even draw ratings on TV, as opposed to guys like Sting, Taker, HHH, Lesnar? Do you realize how silly that sounds?

When the crowd shits on him as we all know will happen, are you going to accept that as proof that the vast majority did not buy tickets to see him?


----------



## Louaja89

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Everything in that post was a fact. Literally every sentence.
> 
> Where's my sandwich, slut?


Holy fuck men you are pissed !!! LOL


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Louaja89 said:


> Holy fuck *men* you are pissed !!! LOL


I'm only one guy, dude.


----------



## The_It_Factor

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> He's not getting the entire blame. He just can't draw. The entire roster has been limited in order to make him look stronger than everyone, he's been given the spot light and the WM main event, and he still cannot draw. He's not bringing in any new viewers.
> 
> No, most people were _hoping_ that the main event would be saved, but no one outside of a handful of people actually thought it would happen.
> 
> Let's get some perspective on this whole thing. Reigns is the constant in the equation: he's on every single RAW and he will be on the WM card. The RAW ratings have been atrocious for this time of year. The biggest differences from the weekly shows and the WM card are that Sting and Taker will be there, along with HHH who only wrestlers on special occasions and Lesnar who is a special attraction. How can you honestly expect a group of people (smarks no less) to be buying tickets to see a guy who can't even draw ratings on TV, as opposed to guys like Sting, Taker, HHH, Lesnar? Do you realize how silly that sounds?
> 
> When the crowd shits on him as we all know will happen, are you going to accept that as proof that the vast majority did not buy tickets to see him?



The VAST majority of fans that are willing to pay the prices charged for Wrestlemania tickets are smarks (particularly the ones that will be most heard and most seen, that is, those in the first, I don't know, 150 rows). I would expect nothing less than for him to be ripped to shreds. What happens in the weeks and months following Wrestlemania are what will really show whether or not he's a failure. Raw ratings, as a whole, began decreasing after DB won last year, so either way, you can't expect one person to draw for the entire show (at least that's what DB fans said last year).


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The_It_Factor said:


> The VAST majority of fans that are willing to pay the prices charged for Wrestlemania tickets are smarks (particularly the ones that will be most heard and most seen, that is, those in the first, I don't know, 150 rows). I would expect nothing less than for him to be ripped to shreds. What happens in the weeks and months following Wrestlemania are what will really show whether or not he's a failure. Raw ratings, as a whole, began decreasing after DB won last year, so either way, you can't expect one person to draw for the entire show (at least that's what DB fans said last year).


Bryan did well enough last year. They still have Cena who is doing his part. Someone pointed out that the only constant during this whole RTWM is that the hours Cena has been in have usually been the most watched. That's two of your top draws who are currently stuck in mid card feuds.

Meanwhile, Reigns hasn't moved ratings at all ever since the show has started revolving around him and he's been given the spotlight.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

FastLane Cover












Speculation On Brock Lesnar Owing WWE Another Date, Latest On Roman Reigns vs. Lesnar At WrestleMania



> - There is some speculation that WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar may owe the company another appearance because he walked out of the February 23rd RAW and didn’t appear as advertised. As we’ve noted, Lesnar walked out after a business disagreement with Vince McMahon.
> 
> With Lesnar’s current deal expiring after the post-WrestleMania 31 RAW, he’s currently scheduled for the March 9th RAW in Pittsburgh and the March 23rd RAW in Los Angeles, as well as the post-WrestleMania RAW. The only date Lesnar could do a make-up on is the March 16th RAW in Des Moines. As of this writing, Lesnar has not been added to that show.
> 
> With all the uncertainty around Lesnar’s future right now, it’s still believed by many within WWE that they have a very good chance of re-signing him once the deal expires.
> 
> We noted yesterday that there’s some speculation that the “smart fan” WrestleMania crowd may end up cheering Roman Reigns big time if they are aware that Lesnar is on his way back to UFC. It’s worth noting that the original idea behind Reigns vs. Lesnar was for the “unbeatable monster heel” Lesnar to lose to the new “babyface savior.” WWE officials were counting on Reigns to be riding a major wave of momentum by now but that’s obviously not the case. Although as noted, Reigns’ reactions since the Royal Rumble have been improving.
> 
> (Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter)




Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/speculation-...eigns-vs-lesnar-at-wrestlemania#ixzz3TXXAfTtu


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Bryan looks like a serial killer in that shot. Jesus. :lol


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KINGPIN said:


> Bryan looks like a serial killer in that shot. Jesus. :lol


I could see that gimmick working actually :lmao

Though not a very PG gimmick......


----------



## Headliner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> We noted yesterday that there’s some speculation that the “smart fan” WrestleMania crowd may end up cheering Roman Reigns big time if they are aware that Lesnar is on his way back to UFC.


Don't see this happening one bit. Just because Bork is leaving doesn't mean they'll automatically cheer Reigns. Just like when Rock showed up to defend Reigns. They didn't automatically start cheering Reigns because Rock was helping him. They still booed Reigns.

This really could turn into Bork/Goldberg II. :mj2


----------



## DarkLady

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They think "smart fans" will cheer Reigns because Lesnar is leaving? Well. Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Headliner said:


> Don't see this happening one bit. Just because Bork is leaving doesn't mean they'll automatically cheer Reigns. Just like when Rock showed up to defend Reigns. They didn't automatically start cheering Reigns because Rock was helping him. They still booed Reigns.
> 
> This really could turn into Bork/Goldberg II. :mj2


Only difference is this year, Austin won't be the ref to stun both at the end of the match to get the crowd back somewhat :mj2


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> I could see that gimmick working actually :lmao
> 
> Though not a very PG gimmick......


I actually prefer Daniel Bryan as a serial killer type. I hate that the WWE teased the return of the American Dragon. What a glorious few weeks it was to see that aggressive side of Bryan.

@Headliner is right. It doesn't matter what the WWE does at this point. If the Rock couldn't stop Reigns from getting booed, nothing except retooling the character will work to make him viable as the #1 face or the guy. I've already written off the main event. I'd be happy to be proven wrong but there's no heat and Lesnar will probably half ass.


----------



## Headliner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> Only difference is this year, Austin won't be the ref to stun both at the end of the match to get the crowd back somewhat :mj2


Who needs the Stone Cold Stunner when you have, THE MAC STUNNER _*Vince McMahon slimy voice*_ :vince


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think Brock gets cheered against Reigns, even if he is leaving. Sticking it to Vince is seen as a positive and a lot of the people leaving WWE as of late are being seen as heroes in some form.

Brock and Heyman would really have to heat it up to get booed that night, and even then, I doubt it goes that far.


----------



## Louaja89

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> I'm only one guy, dude.


Damn always thought you were schizophrenic dude .


----------



## The_It_Factor

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CreditDefaultSwap said:


> Bryan did well enough last year. They still have Cena who is doing his part. *Someone pointed out that the only constant during this whole RTWM is that the hours Cena has been in have usually been the most watched*. That's two of your top draws who are currently stuck in mid card feuds.
> 
> Meanwhile, Reigns hasn't moved ratings at all ever since the show has started revolving around him and he's been given the spotlight.



Which is true, but people around here need to get their stories straight (not you, just speaking in general). People went on and on and on about how Cena doesn't draw and that there's some conspiracy as to why his merchandise is the #1 seller, how he does nothing for the company and should be fired, etc. when DB was getting his push and people were saying Cena was a no-draw hack who was trying to bury him. It just gets annoying to see people (again, not you, just generally speaking) flip-flop so much around here. People change their opinions and points of view to make things fit whatever it is they're pushing.

My point was just that this RTWM has been slightly more successful in terms of ticket sales, and that ticket sales picked up after Reigns got the ME slot confirmed (according to wrestling news world). Had the roles been reversed from last year to this year, people would be going on and on about how DB is a better draw and how Reigns sucks and no one cares about him.


----------



## LPPrince

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

WWE is stupid and doesn't realize the fans see them as the bad guys here. Not just because of the off camera shit, but because even ON CAMERA THEY APPEAR AS THE BAD GUYS.

So if Brock sticks it to them, the crowd will back him up. Reigns is totally pro-WWE, which will get him some shit for it.

Know why the smart fans won't suddenly back Reigns and flip flop on their opinion of WWE? Because they're smart. Figure that one out Vince.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The_It_Factor said:


> Which is true, but people around here need to get their stories straight (not you, just speaking in general). People went on and on and on about how Cena doesn't draw and that there's some conspiracy as to why his merchandise is the #1 seller, how he does nothing for the company and should be fired, etc. when DB was getting his push and people were saying Cena was a no-draw hack who was trying to bury him. It just gets annoying to see people (again, not you, just generally speaking) flip-flop so much around here. People change their opinions and points of view to make things fit whatever it is they're pushing.
> 
> My point was just that this RTWM has been slightly more successful in terms of ticket sales, and that ticket sales picked up after Reigns got the ME slot confirmed (according to wrestling news world). Had the roles been reversed from last year to this year, people would be going on and on about how DB is a better draw and how Reigns sucks and no one cares about him.


I don't know many people who think Cena can't draw. Even most Cena haters will admit he is a draw. Maybe there are a few people who choose to ignore facts, but they aren't worth the time anyways.

Sting's slot in WM was confirmed on the very same night. Given that he is a proven draw, obviously he had a much bigger impact on ticket sales than Reigns (who can't even draw viewers on TV.) 

Sure, if Bryan was in the same position as Reigns, his marks would claim the same thing. But they'd be just as wrong as Reigns marks.


----------



## Pummy

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

That what I bother about him most. I don't care if he will be next world champion or main event WM. but did he leader of the shield for something? of course not. it just unfair to Ambrose and Rollins that he still the only one who using Shield gimmick.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DarkLady said:


> They think "smart fans" will cheer Reigns because Lesnar is leaving? Well. Somehow I doubt it.


those fans wouldnt be too "smart" if they did that, would they.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Headliner said:


> Who needs the Stone Cold Stunner when you have, THE MAC STUNNER _*Vince McMahon slimy voice*_ :vince
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBsjYXHAEuk


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns is the poster boy for Vince Mcmahons outdated version of WWE. 

Lesnar could set the US flag on fire and F5 Reigns grandmother and still get cheered over him at Mania. 

Don't even be surprised if Rusev gets cheers at Mania over Cena too. Fans are nowhere near as dumb as Vince thinks they are. 

Remember bringing :rock back to pop the crowd for :reigns 

Yea didn't work out so well.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

I ain't trying to shit on you guys. Reigns fans I understand why you like him. He is big, he got a good look and presence. He looks like a star. For the rest of us that is all he has. He literally does nothing well. Average in the ring and one of the worst mic workers I have heard in this generation. Reigns fans you guys are the minority. Listen to the crowds. Read the reactions. Reigns doesn't draw.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

You want a cookie?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

Not just a look, Da Look :reigns


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

The facts do indeed back this claim up.

Reigns fans are a very loud and obnoxious minority, however (except in the arenas, of course.)


----------



## Jackhammer217

His theme should be remixed and he should go shirtless and keep the black pants, or change up the vest a bit. I cannot see him or any of the shield guys in trunks now, I think their current gear suits them. Reigns just needs to make a few changes.

He did mention awhile back he wanted to stop coming through the crowd and had ideas for a new entrance, so maybe he'll debut it at mania.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

WWE catering to the minority just doesn't make sense to me. They are doing the opposite of the motto "best for business". Ironic isn't it?


----------



## 9hunter

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

velvet sky did the exact same with the beautiful people. madison rayne changed into the queen gimmick and angelina love just became angelina love when she came back in 2010 and eventually had the zombie gimmick.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



gabrielcev said:


> WWE catering to the minority just doesn't make sense to me. They are doing the opposite of the motto "best for business". Ironic isn't it?


They've been doing this for quite some time. They got lucky with Cena that he could actually draw, and so they had someone who could consistently bring in money when guys like Orton, Sheamus, ADR, etc., all failed.

Cena won't be around much longer to act as a buffer against Reigns' failure.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*


----------



## Belee Dat

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

OP doesn't know what he's talking about. 
Some positives of Roman Reigns:

1. The Look









2. The Presence









3. The Aura









4. The Marketability









5. The IT Factor











/thread babygurl


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

AWWWWWWWWWWW did Roman Reign on your parade??? :lmao :lmao

We might be in minority on this message board, but there are billions of Roman fans in the WWE Universe. Believe that!


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

Are ther more Miz fans than Reigns fans here?


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

I want to like Reigns and give him a chance, but he just is showing out there every week that he has no talent to his name whatsoever, the only thing he has is his look and the fact that he is "pretty" to many; he is not main event material.

I do feel bad for him through, he could have been something more if he had gotten the time to grow properly.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Tangerine said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWW did Roman Reign on your parade??? :lmao :lmao
> 
> We might be in minority on this message board, but there are* billions* of Roman fans in the WWE Universe. Believe that!


Why aren't they tuning in to watch him on RAW then? It'd really help him, since at the moment he is a complete failure as a draw.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

I'm curious, OP you've obviously seen what you wrote being said on here a million times, why beat a dead horse?


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Tangerine said:


> We might be in minority on this message board, but *there are billions of Roman fans* in the WWE Universe. Believe that!


:lel


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



TheLooseCanon said:


> :lel


Billions, lol. Even the Rock was modest enough to only claim millions. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

Well, yeah. He's terrible.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

I think that is kind of obvious. Really, what WWE was doing here was trying to build a new star and that's fine. Roman Reigns was an experiment that will fail because WWE do not know how to write a decent show.Only someone with immense talent can cover that up. WWE is probably basing this push off of Reigns's overness in the summer and were expecting the Royal Rumble alone to give him momentum. WWE have no grasp on what the modern fans want. Roman Reigns is not the issue at all. Stop blaming this failure on him because its not his fault at all. He will be a fantastic main eventer if WWE can book him right.


----------



## CM Chump

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

"Roman Reigns fans, YOU are in the minority, and HE can't wrestle" would have been a better thread title.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Belee Dat said:


> /thread babygurl


You said the same thing over and over. You literally listed one thing.

Daniel Bryan has the skill, the technique, the repertoire, the dexterity, the expertise...



Belee Dat said:


> Goddess Roman


----------



## Belee Dat

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

Goddess Roman said in his famous interview that if we don't like him we hate our lives. 
So we're not the minority. We're the Roman Empire babygurl.

Roman Reigns twitter followers - 833k

Dean Jobrose twitter followers - 257k

lmaoooo :vince2 

Have some roan rains op:


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Reigns was carried by two far more talented performers.

Then WWE kept all the parts that made the Shield popular on him. 

Adaption is, sigh, and I'm no Reigns fan, but adaption does not seem to be possible at this point. He's floundering and all this propping is designed to stop the bleeding.

I do get the ex-high school QB who's no longer a high schooler still hanging around the school vibe from this.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Belee Dat said:


> *Goddess* Roman said in his famous interview that if we don't like him we hate our lives.
> So we're not the minority. We're the Roman Empire babygurl.



So Reigns is a female now? :ha


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



checkcola said:


> Reigns was carried by two far more talented performers.
> 
> Then WWE kept all the parts that made the Shield popular on him.
> 
> Adaption is, sigh, and I'm no Reigns fan, but adaption does not seem to be possible at this point. He's floundering and all this propping is designed to stop the bleeding.
> 
> *I do get the ex-high school QB who's no longer a high schooler still hanging around the school vibe from this*.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

It's pretty obvious that damn near nobody likes this guy. It's funny that these Reigns fans talk about "These fucking neckbeard IWCers" "The vocal minority", blah blah blah. THE INTERNET IS THE ONLY FUCKING PLACE HE'S OVER! The crowds are DEAD.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



A-C-P said:


> So Reigns is a female now? :ha


I always knew that duckface was just to hide his femininity! :wink2:


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

What's with this "Goddess" shit? I mean, I know he looks gay as fuck, but still...


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Agree or disagree? He was saying this on the latest podcast


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



HBK 3:16 said:


> I always knew that duckface was just to hide his femininity! :wink2:


So then if the WWE is super pushing Reigns, does it mean that they are actually "Giving the Divas a Chance"? :jericho2


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

I've been a minority all my life. So, being a Reigns fan doesn't change a thing. I like who I like and that's just how it is at the end of the day.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Dave Metzler: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

Sounds about right.

He's probably also the guy with the least drawing power to ever main event a WM.


----------



## Tangerine

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



A-C-P said:


> So Reigns is a female now? :ha


I'm sure it's just a translation issue. English is probably not his first language. You notice that he refers to Roman as "him" in the same sentence. Roman is obviously not female or feminine. He's the strongest man in the WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



DarkLady said:


> Billions, lol. Even the Rock was modest enough to only claim millions. :lol


It's more hyperbole from Reigns fan.. It's like when he gets a tepid response and the clarion call goes out to the hive mind and "Pop of the Night" becomes their battle cry.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Dave Metzler: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

metzler lmao


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Dave Meltzler: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

He is right up there with Miz from WM 27, for recent WMs, but that was more about Cena/Rock and Miz just happened to be the heel in the match w/ Cena.


----------



## get hogan out

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

I would love a Reigns fan to explain why they like him (and why everyone else should) without mentioning how he looks.


----------



## Pedro Vicious

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

Of the ones i have seen yes


----------



## Achilles

*Re: Dave Meltzler: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

Yeah, that sounds about right. BTW, could you link the podcast? I'd like to hear it.


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

He's not lying
Looking at how he's booked he has no storyline besides proving the doubters wrong and getting his ass kissed every week


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Re: Dave Meltzler: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



A-C-P said:


> He is right up there with Miz from WM 27, for recent WMs, but that was more about Cena/Rock and Miz just happened to be the heel in the match w/ Cena.


He was saying on twitter how Miz was far more over than Reigns is now when he was champion... I didn't really watch much in 2011. Was on and off so I can't really say.


----------



## Warden

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

Uh, no.

Big Show has headlined a WM.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



A-C-P said:


> So then if the WWE is super pushing Reigns, does it mean that they are actually *"Giving the Divas a Chance"? :jericho2*


:surprise: It does... doesn't it?


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Tangerine said:


> I'm sure it's just a translation issue. English is probably not his first language. You notice that he refers to Roman as "him" in the same sentence. Roman is obviously not female or feminine. He's the *strongest man in the WWE*.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

Absolutely.

I wouldn't be surprised to see WWE pull this from the main event and put Sting on last, because WrestleMania is going to look SO bad if they go off the air with this duckfaced fucknut holding the belt after the most laughable victory in history, beating the most credible wrestler of ALL TIME clean in the middle of the ring, after being pinned by Big Show in 2 minutes and being cradled for 5 seconds by a midcarder.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Does Big Show count

I gave 0 fucks about him


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see WWE pull this from the main event and put Sting on last, because WrestleMania is going to look SO bad if they go off the air with this duckfaced fucknut holding the belt after the most laughable victory in history, beating the most credible wrestler of ALL TIME clean in the middle of the ring.


They are gonna have no choice but to turn him heel.... So fucking obvious.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



get hogan out said:


> I would love a Reigns fan to explain why they like him (and why everyone else should) without mentioning how he looks.


That'd be nice to see too, no offense to any Roman fans that are fans of him for reasons outside of how he looks of course.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

He's pretty much correct.

Look back at the last decade.

Cena: Obviously over, positive or negative
HHH: Same.
Bryan: Super over
The Rock: Is the Rock
Batista: Super over at WM21, heated at 30
Edge: Super over
Undertaker: Is the Undertaker
Shawn Michaels: Is Shawn Michaels
The Miz: Heated at the time of 27

The closest to being as unover, is Randy Orton, and he's more over than Reigns is.


----------



## They LIVE

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Meltzer broke down past WM headliners and made a pretty solid case for Reigns being the least over.


----------



## Rigby

*Re: Dave Meltzler: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*

Well, he's not wrong. Reigns has some tough competition though, with the Miz, Diesel, and some of the cold as ice main events Triple H has had (with Y2J and Orton).

Literally the only thing that could save it is either a MITB cash-in or a heel turn, and even then it's a gamble.



Protokletos said:


> BTW, could you link the podcast? I'd like to hear it.


Wrestling Observer Radio isn't free, you gotta pay just like all the other jabronis.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



Warden said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> Big Show has headlined a WM.


Big show was actually fresh during that time though.... He was actually a pretty big deal.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Yep. There's no arguing this. I'd love to see someone try.


----------



## Scholes18

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

I wouldn't say I'm a fan of the guy, but I am willing to give him a chance. There's at least 10 other people on the main roster that I'm a fan of, so one guy isn't going to ruin my wrestling experience for me. If he was the only guy they had, then yeah I'd be pissed to, but he's not.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



Warden said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> Big Show has headlined a WM.


In a four way. 15 years ago, when he was still fresh to WWF.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



xdoomsayerx said:


> They are gonna have no choice but to turn him heel.... So fucking obvious.


Which will solve nothing. The problem isn't that he's a bad babyface, the problem is he's a bad performer. If this was, let's say, Mark Henry, and he was bombing as a babyface, no problem, because Mark can play heel and everything will go great. Roman Reigns can't do anything, he's worthless. Go ahead, try it.


----------



## Belee Dat

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's pretty obvious that damn near nobody likes this guy. It's funny that these Reigns fans talk about "These fucking neckbeard IWCers" "The vocal minority", blah blah blah. THE INTERNET IS THE ONLY FUCKING PLACE HE'S OVER! The crowds are DEAD.











"@flemjust: tattooed this for my 19th birthday which is today you like man? " 


bolee dat :vince2











bolee dat :vince


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*

Maybe he should grow a beard.. A real beard 
Maybe hunch over till he's 5'10 and create a chant to cover the heat vacuum.
MAYBE! MAYBE! MAYBE!
Seriously, i must imagine the pops he gets with his spear, ooooo thing he does.
It's alright to hate him but to say the crowd is dead is an outright lie


----------



## Achilles

*Re: Dave Meltzler: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



Rigby2 said:


> Wrestling Observer Radio isn't free, you gotta pay just like all the other jabronis.


Those bastards. :HHH


----------



## Warden

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



Ithil said:


> In a four way.


What's your point?

By your logic, Daniel Bryan's never headlined Wrestlemania.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised to see WWE pull this from the main event and put Sting on last, because WrestleMania is going to look SO bad if they go off the air with this duckfaced fucknut holding the belt after the most laughable victory in history, beating the most credible wrestler of ALL TIME clean in the middle of the ring, after being pinned by Big Show in 2 minutes and being cradled for 5 seconds by a midcarder.


I'd like to see Bray/Taker close. Their entrances in daylight are gonna look beyond stupid.


----------



## PunkDrunk

Scholes18 said:


> I wouldn't say I'm a fan of the guy, but I am willing to give him a chance. There's at least 10 other people on the main roster that I'm a fan of, so one guy isn't going to ruin my wrestling experience for me. If he was the only guy they had, then yeah I'd be pissed to, but he's not.


Exactly buddy
It's not sports teams here, it's like watching breaking bad and only being a fan of Walter White.
So what the son is a dick, doesn't ruin the show for me


----------



## Loose Reality

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> Reigns is the poster boy for Vince Mcmahons outdated version of WWE.
> 
> 
> 
> Lesnar could set the US flag on fire and F5 Reigns grandmother and still get cheered over him at Mania.



This is all I want to see happen, now. Nothing else will satisfy.

Although they would have to explain why Reigns' grandmother isn't The Rock's grandmother, and expose the whole family thing. Then again, maybe the two of them did meet that time at their husbands Hepatitus sharing ceremony, and as a result have become the same person. ?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Buryer

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

The eras these people main evented was also different and not run over loud obnoxious smarks hijacking the shows. If you had Undertaker or Brock or Cena himself debutting in this era, no matter how talented they were, based on Meltzer's logic they would never main event ever.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Belee Dat said:


> "@flemjust: tattooed this for my 19th birthday which is today you like man? "
> 
> 
> bolee dat :vince


Is the homosexual in that picture you, by any chance?


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



xdoomsayerx said:


> I'd like to see Bray/Taker close. Their entrances in daylight are gonna look beyond stupid.


I would love it to close, in fact, that would almost make up for Wyatt losing. Maybe even fully. But realistically, they're gonna look at the two matches, and say:

"Ok, we can put Taker/Bray on last, or Sting/Triple H. Taker is a legend, but Bray is a newcomer and we don't want to make him too big because he doesn't have DAT LOOK, we can't let him surpass Reigns. Sting is a legend, AND it's his first match in WWE and Triple H is Jesus, so we have to go with that."

For what it's worth, I've heard Taker vs Bray WILL go on late in the show, when it's dark. That was just a rumor but it does make sense. Taker ain't working early either.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

He is by far the least over. He doesn't hold a candle to Miz, Orton or even Big Show, all names I've seen mentioned here.

Miz had legitimate heel heat at the time and sometimes even got cheered and "Awesome" chants.

Orton needs no explanation considering he's been steadily over and even at his "least over" stage as a main eventer after getting kicked out of Evolution, he still got pretty consistent cheers even if Cena and Batista were more universally over - much more than Reigns at any point in his career, including last summer. He even got a positive reaction against Reigns at SummerSlam as the heel.

Big Show was not very over for Attitude Era standards but he still got enough of a reaction just on the merit of antagonizing The Rock. But it was the Attitude Era so even Al Snow and Too Cool were much more over than Reigns has ever been outside of The Shield.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



PunkDrunk said:


> Maybe he should grow a beard.. A real beard
> Maybe hunch over till he's 5'10 and create a chant to cover the heat vacuum.
> MAYBE! MAYBE! MAYBE!
> Seriously, i must imagine the pops he gets with his spear, ooooo thing he does.
> It's alright to hate him but to say the crowd is dead is an outright lie


No, the crowd is most certainly dead for him. Everyone with ears and a brain realizes this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Meltzer nailed it, but it should be as plain as the bill on Reign's duck face. Reigns is not the face WWE needs, but with their atrocious booking , he is the face they deserve.


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



Warden said:


> What's your point?
> 
> By your logic, Daniel Bryan's never headlined Wrestlemania.



You can't compare those two scenarios. Last year everything revolved around Bryan and his storyline with The Authority. Big Show was part of a 4-Way with Rock, HHH and Foley, so technically Big Show did headline, but he was pretty much an afterthought.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

More people started buying tickets the moment Reigns vs Lesnar became official 

hold it :lose


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Agreed. Even The Miz was getting some damn nice heat back in 2011.


----------



## PunkDrunk

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Does anybody use the reigns stickied thread?
It's the same shit different threads bout this


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



xdoomsayerx said:


> I'd like to see Bray/Taker close. Their entrances in daylight are gonna look beyond stupid.


It'll still be daylight even if they close.

I think Meltzer is forgetting Big Show in 2000 and Bam Bam in 95.


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



Sith Rollins said:


> More people started buying tickets the moment Reigns vs Lesnar became official
> 
> hold it :lose



Wasn't that the same day Sting vs HHH was officially announced? Just sayin...


----------



## PunkDrunk

CreditDefaultSwap said:


> No, the crowd is most certainly dead for him. Everyone with ears and a brain realizes this.


Bullshit
So I just imagined all these threads in here comparing pops v Bryan and arguing it's only because women and children cheer for him?
Hell of an imagination I seem to have


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



PunkDrunk said:


> Bullshit
> So I just imagined all these threads in here comparing pops v Bryan and arguing it's only because women and children cheer for him?
> Hell of an imagination I seem to have


We're talking about the current reactions he receives. Since Fast Lane it's been mostly crickets, mixed in with "go away" heat.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Here's one of the issues with Roman Reigns, I have a girlfriend who doesn't care two ticks for pro wrestling (still lets me watch it though,  ) and I mention the name Roman Reigns and she has no idea who that is. I mention The Rock, The Undertaker, John Cena, Stone Cold, Shawn Michaels, HHH, hell even Daniel Bryan and she knows who I'm talking about. Roman Reigns has absolutely no mainstream exposure so there's little chance that he'll draw. Pair that with the reception he gets from the core fanbase and you have a recipe for underwhelming.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



IDONTSHIV said:


> It's more hyperbole from Reigns fan.. It's like when he gets a tepid response and the clarion call goes out to the hive mind and "Pop of the Night" becomes their battle cry.


I wouldn't mind it so much if they weren't so obnoxious. They invent these fake victories and then gloat over it as if Reigns is the biggest star since Stone Cold. It just weird, lol.


----------



## Belee Dat

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Tangerine said:


> I'm sure it's just a translation issue. English is probably not his first language. You notice that he refers to Roman as "him" in the same sentence. Roman is obviously not female or feminine. He's the strongest man in the WWE.


I'm German :vince2

Our Gods are unisex:











I agree btw he's the strongest man in WWE. But also The POWERHOUSE, The JUGGERNAUT and The BIG DOG :cole

You can tell by his muscles no one can match his samoan strength:


----------



## Omega_VIK

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Yeah sounds about right.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



BaROCK Obama said:


> Here's one of the issues with Roman Reigns, I have a girlfriend who doesn't care two ticks for pro wrestling (still lets me watch it though,  ) and I mention the name Roman Reigns and she has no idea who that is. I mention The Rock, The Undertaker, John Cena, Stone Cold, Shawn Michaels, HHH, hell even Daniel Bryan and she knows who I'm talking about. Roman Reigns has absolutely no mainstream exposure so there's little chance that he'll draw. Pair that with the reception he gets from the core fanbase and you have a recipe for underwhelming.


Has she* seen* or heard of Seth Rollins


----------



## PunkDrunk

CreditDefaultSwap said:


> We're talking about the current reactions he receives. Since Fast Lane it's been mostly crickets, mixed in with "go away" heat.


So when he thanked the crowd for the cheers in his promo a few weeks ago he was deaf?
Anyway it's 2 freaking weeks, what kind of argument is that?


----------



## xdoomsayerx

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to ME WM*



Marv95 said:


> It'll still be daylight even if they close.
> 
> I think Meltzer is forgetting Big Show in 2000 and Bam Bam in 95.


I hear it doesn't get dark til 7:20 California time and WM ends 8 California time. I think the very last match will be dark, but nothing else with all the entrances and shit.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



Warden said:


> What's your point?
> 
> By your logic, Daniel Bryan's never headlined Wrestlemania.


No, by my logic, Big Show was not the guy carrying the load of drawing crowds in. He was in a match with The Rock, HHH and Mick Foley, with the McMahon family at ringside. That was also a different time, when the WM brand was much weaker.

Daniel Bryan WAS the guy carrying the load, because the crowds had rejected the proposed main event of Orton vs Batista, requiring Bryan to be added. But also, the WM brand is stronger now and not as dependent on exact matches.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Meltzer nailed it, but it should be as plain as the bill on Reign's duck face. Reigns is not the face WWE needs, but with their atrocious booking , he is the face they deserve.


Marked so hard for the Dark Knight reference. :mark:


----------



## Ygor

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

This is the best promo ever by Reigns. Unfortunately for Roman, this is Luther Reigns.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Belee Dat said:


> I agree btw he's the strongest man in WWE.


Of course he is, sweetie. Of course he is.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*

Damn right.

Fans don't give a fucking shit about him. The commentators and Paul Heyman and Daniel Bryan can be forced by Vince to kiss his ass every week and if won't make a difference. Fans aren't interested in this clown. He has no charisma, can't cut a promo, and needs carried to work a good match. He isn't the 'explosive' wrestler that some like to pretend he is. He's boring.


----------



## Belee Dat

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



get hogan out said:


> I would love a Reigns fan to explain why they like him (and why everyone else should) without mentioning how he looks.


Easy.

The presence, the aura, the mystique, the marketability, the IT factor, the drawing power, the intensity, the bloodline and most importantly THE POTENTIAL.

He is the leader of the #RomanEmpire and we stand by our man.


----------



## PunkDrunk

Ithil said:


> No, by my logic, Big Show was not the guy carrying the load of drawing crowds in. He was in a match with The Rock, HHH and Mick Foley, with the McMahon family at ringside. That was also a different time, when the WM brand was much weaker.
> 
> Daniel Bryan WAS the guy carrying the load, because the crowds had rejected the proposed main event of Orton vs Batista, requiring Bryan to be added. But also, the WM brand is stronger now and not as dependent on exact matches.


Ummm last years mania did terrible numbers internationally. Hard to judge national because of the network
So yeah.... Carried


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



PunkDrunk said:


> So when he thanked the crowd for the cheers in his promo a few weeks ago he was deaf?
> Anyway it's 2 freaking weeks, what kind of argument is that?


He was getting mixed reactions (at best) after the Rumble and apathy after Fast Lane.

What point are you trying to make? Are these reactions suppose to be indicative of him being over?


----------



## Barack Lesnar

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



Sith Rollins said:


> Has she* seen* or heard of Seth Rollins


Actually yes, she's a huge fan of John Stewart and saw their interaction which, much to my surprise, prompted her to watch RAW with me this week without complaints (at least until the Stewart segment was over)

EDIT: Would like to point out that what WWE did with Seth Rollins and John Stewart prompted a ratings bump and pulled in some non regulars for viewership. This kind of mainstream stuff is going to be what prompts new fans to get onboard, no exposure = no new customers


----------



## PunkDrunk

CreditDefaultSwap said:


> He was getting mixed reactions (at best) after the Rumble and apathy after Fast Lane.
> 
> What point are you trying to make? Are these reactions suppose to be indicative of him being over?


They're indicative of the crowd not being dead.
Last week was a smark city and that's what you seem to be basing your opinion on. 1 week
But whatever


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

International numbers for last year's Mania were also down because of the network.

#dnsserver #unblockus #vpn


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



Sith Rollins said:


> Has she* seen* or heard of Seth Rollins











:rollins


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Dave Meltzer: Roman Reigns is the least over guy to main event WM*



NastyYaffa said:


> :rollins


I see what you did there :LIGHTS


----------



## KC Armstrong

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Belee Dat said:


> Easy.
> 
> The presence, the aura, the mystique, the marketability, the IT factor, the drawing power, the intensity, the bloodline and most importantly THE POTENTIAL.
> 
> He is the leader of the #RomanEmpire and we stand by our man.



The emperor has no clothes...


----------



## Belee Dat

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Meltzer is a jealous old man who hates his own life. He's jealous of the look. Always has and always will.










>>>>>>>











lmaoooo :ti


----------



## RiC David

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



PunkDrunk said:


> They're indicative of the crowd not being dead.
> Last week was a smark city and that's what you seem to be basing your opinion on. 1 week
> But whatever


McManagement: We'll be fine apart from at WrestleManias, RAWs AfterManias, Royal Rumbles, SummerSlams, possibly Money In The Banks, maybe SurvivorSerieses, and anywhere else people are passionate about our product.

*Definitely* the man to go with then.


I swear wrestling is the only form of entertainment where the most passionate fans are looked upon with disdain **by the company themselves*!*

Sure, most people find Star Wars fanatics to be geeky, embarrassing or whatever but the content creators at least treat them with a degree of gratitude and respect. Nintendo might think the people who go to conventions dressed as Link and Zelda are weird but they at least make sure to keep them happy and encourage them to discuss timeline theories, in game lore etc.

Guess that's what happens when you're embarrassed to be a wrestling promoter.


----------



## CreditDefaultSwap

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Belee Dat said:


> Easy.
> 
> The presence, the aura, the mystique, the marketability, the IT factor, the drawing power, the intensity, the bloodline and most importantly THE POTENTIAL.
> 
> He is the leader of the #RomanEmpire and we stand by our man.


He has no aura, mystique, marketability, it factor, drawing power, intensity, or potential. So the only thing you stated that was a fact was his bloodline.

You like him because of his bloodline and his look. That's it.


----------



## DeeGirl

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Belee Dat said:


> Meltzer is a jealous old man who hates his own life. He's jealous of the look. Always has and always will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmaoooo :ti


Oh look, another 2015 Roman Reigns troll. :trips7


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Was he a jealous old man when he insinuated that Reigns was behind all those ticket sales? 

Didn't think so. :HHH2


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Jim Cornette Talks Being Impressed By Roman Reigns, How He Would Have Booked Daniel Bryan, More



> Being impressed by Roman Reigns:
> 
> "He seems to have all the tools. He has a great look. He has great size. It's in his genes. He is Samoan and has the pedigree. He seems to be intelligent and well-spoken. He can work. He is still green, but I think they shot him in the balls with the whole way they did the Rumble. Daniel Bryan shouldn't have been in the Rumble. The evil empire of this champion rises through because of fan support and wins the big prize at WrestleMania and goes down to injury because of the beatings he took at their hands.
> 
> "...If Bryan hadn't been in the Rumble, I suggested they put out the word that Daniel Bryan may never wrestle again and then have Roman Reigns win the Rumble, then they confront each other afterward, and you go to the races. You buried the top babyface you wanted people to like. The Rock, I love and admire The Rock for what he has done. However, when he rose up Roman Reigns' hand and rose the 'People's Eyebrow' they booed the most popular man walking the face of the earth since Jesus. Now that takes a special talent to get The Rock booed out of the building. You can tell he didn't know it was coming, and I don't think he was happy."
> 
> Cornette also discussed why the WWE Network may not be a positive, today's product not being wrestling, if he watches WWE on a regular basis, women wrestlers not getting a chance and more. You can check out the full interview by clicking here.


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...rnette-talks-being-impressed-by-roman-reigns/


----------



## brahma bull origin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

its a shame that broc lesnar contract expires at wrestlemania it will be roman reigns win, but because fans aren't reacting to reigns that leads to seth rollins will cash in and win, and rollins vs orton. but to be fare none of them cold beat broc


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



PunkDrunk said:


> Ummm last years mania did terrible numbers internationally. Hard to judge national because of the network
> So yeah.... Carried


Mania 30 did higher international buys than the last Wrestlemania that didn't feature the Rock. Not to mention the fact that the PPV did over 400,000 buys domestically despite Network availability makes Mania 30 a major success.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I would rather see HHH/Sting close and then end with Taker popping up and doing a staredown with Sting after Sting beats Hunter.

And yeah, Reigns is the least over. Big Show was more over in 2000 feuding with Rock, only Bam Bam comes close and he was probably more over too messing around with LT.


----------



## The.Great......One

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



DarkLady said:


> Billions, lol. Even the Rock was modest enough to only claim millions. :lol


Claim what? The rock actually had millions of fans.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



The.Great......One said:


> Claim what? The rock actually had millions of fans.


I wasn't implying the claim was false, lol. I myself am one of the millions.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



DarkLady said:


> I wasn't implying the claim was false, lol. I myself am one of the millions.


And millions!

I'm not dreading Raw, but I'm certainly a little apathetic. Raw has become "How can we put over Reigns in a cringeworthy manner?" Yeah, I get what why they're doing it, I'm not silly. But it's so irksome.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Sol Katti said:


> And millions!
> 
> I'm not dreading Raw, but I'm certainly a little apathetic. Raw has become "How can we put over Reigns in a cringeworthy manner?" Yeah, I get what why they're doing it, I'm not silly. But it's so irksome.


I just want the heel turn already. I could book his character better. But making him look strong is a necessary evil. The underdog story was done last year and it's not really something that suits Reigns. 

O/T: Who is the lady in your avatar?


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



Empress said:


> I just want the heel turn already. I could book his character better. But making him look strong is a necessary evil. The underdog story was done last year and it's not really something that suits Reigns.
> 
> O/T: Who is the lady in your avatar?


I'm more so referring to putting him over in promos and other little things like Seth's "I forgot how hard he hit." fpalm And like I said, I get it. It just makes me shake my head.

Karen Gillan.


----------



## TheRealFunkman

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



checkcola said:


> I do get the ex-high school QB who's no longer a high schooler still hanging around the school vibe from this.


Dammit, I came on here just to write something along those lines, but yeah that's what came to mind :lol

Still rocking the letter men (vest) :lol


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Isn't this like when Randy literally got kicked out of Evolution then he either changed his music the following week or a couple weeks later? His appearance never truly changed though, am I right?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SmarkerMarker

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

But the Shields entrance theme is THAT good that, it shouldn't be swept under the rug.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of the shield*



MaybeLock said:


> That's actually the point. The Shield was red hot and since Reigns was always the protégée in The Shield he was the one allowed to keep the Shield gimmick, the theme song... etc. Ambrose and Rollins were the ones forced to start over doing different stuff.


Which is odd considering they publicly pegged Rollins as the creator of the shield..Makes him look dumb that as the creator of something, you turn on what you created and don't take it with you. At least destroy it 

Some will say "Rollins is showing he can be bigger without it" , but from a heel standpoint, why would you let someone continue to build off something you created?


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: Roman Reigns fans YOU are the minority*



The.Great......One said:


> Claim what? The rock actually had millions of fans.


Which is why he claimed them...

The fuck is the matter with Rocky marks jeez.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Fan Video from Smackdown taping 3/3

https://instagram.com/p/zy0xFYN1Y4/

https://instagram.com/p/zyuBRlN1Qf

https://instagram.com/p/zyuX27t1Q-

https://instagram.com/p/zyvmg7N1Si

https://instagram.com/p/zyxmFvt1VJ

https://instagram.com/p/zy112WN1Zz
(He needs to start coming down the ramp after WM 31)

https://instagram.com/p/zy2TBMt1aU

https://instagram.com/p/zyxPQ_t1Um


----------



## reyfan

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Maybe it's part of his new nickname, Roman "The Shield" Reigns. ?


----------



## Rexx

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

I like the neo-mercenary attire, really sick of watching semi nude guys hugging each other in the ring.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

reigns IS the shield

to wwe at least

rollins is a traitor and portrayed as a chickenshit 

ambrose got to be a concessions stand manager and is now literally playing a game of keep away with the ic title

the only one wwe has allowed to maintain a connection with the power and crazy winning percentage and aura/mystique of the shield is roman reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

The first thing they need to change is he needs to stop coming through the crowd that is dumb and he gets gassed walking down all those stairs.

Let him come to the ring normally like everyone else.


----------



## SAMCRO

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*

Dudes stuck in the fucking past, since he got over in The Shield wwe thinks fans wont recognize him if he comes out in Trunks or anything different, "Huh whos that? i'm confused".

At least for a while he changed his attire up slightly with the green and blue designs on his gear but for some reason a month ago he just reverted back to wearing his old plain Shield gear with nothing on it. I just hope he comes out in something new at WM and finally get his own identity outside of The Shield.



> Isn't this like when Randy literally got kicked out of Evolution then he either changed his music the following week or a couple weeks later? His appearance never truly changed though, am I right?


Yeah but Orton's appearance wasn't tied to the group, he wore trunks like most wrestlers. The Shield was a group of mercenary's who sneaked through the crowd to take wrestlers out, so the swat team outfits was for the groups gimmick. Now that the group is split he's not a mercenary anymore so still wearing the gear and coming out through the crowd is retarded.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



SAMCRO said:


> Dudes stuck in the fucking past, since he got over in The Shield wwe thinks fans wont recognize him if he comes out in Trunks or anything different, "Huh whos that? i'm confused".
> 
> At least for a while he changed his attire up slightly with the green and blue designs on his gear but for some reason a month ago he jsut reverted back to wearing his old Shield gear with nothing on it.



If you want to fix Reigns here is what you do.

Have him turn heel at WM, he aligns himself with Heyman and on Raw you put Reigns in a suit. then for his ring wear you put him in what he had in NXT.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Reigns thinks he is still a member of The Shield*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you want to fix Reigns here is what you do.
> 
> Have him turn heel at WM, he aligns himself with Heyman and on Raw you put Reigns in a suit. then for his ring wear you put him in what he had in NXT.


I'd also like to see him go unfiltered. I think Reigns would perform better on the mic if he were allowed to speak freely or given bullet points at the bare minimum. I'd love to see him trash his critics, boldly let them know that they hate their lives which would draw on the real life heat that some have with him. 

It's too bad that "Deal With It" is a Batista catchphrase. It suits Reigns and the backlash against him. Maybe he and the WWE can come up with something similar. I'd also like for Reigns to leave the Shield persona and "Believe That" catchphrase and coming through the crowd. He should be Roman Reigns, not the one man Shield after WM 31.


----------



## JAROTO

I like the fact he still has the Shield gimmick. He will eventually evolve, but I won't change anything yet. He looks badass with that gear.

And Rollins costume is so lame and Ambrose looks like an improved version of the Brooklyn Brawler. I doubt they will come up with something better than what Reigns is wearing right now. If there's something cool with Reigns is his current look.


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

there was a pic floating around here with romans head on top of kevin nash's body. it was obviously intended as a joke but I actually liked the look of him in the black singlet and pants.
similar to the shield gear in a way but also different enough.
if they do change his attire, I would hope they go that way.

not trunks, way too many guys in just trunks and it looks stupid nowadays.


----------



## JAROTO

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If ain't broken don't fix it. His looks are great and he is improving his wrestling skills. His mic skills are the only thing that should be a concern. 

If I was part of the WWE I would book him similar to Lesnar during his face run in 2002-2003. He didn't have Heyman with him and worked perfectly.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574387541119516672

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574396271991087104

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574391044344836096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574387778185732096

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574383252661796865
https://instagram.com/p/z8vqjJPa61/

https://instagram.com/p/z8wNT6Pa7o/

Roman Reigns promo from tonight

https://instagram.com/p/z8tTMAva2m/

https://instagram.com/p/z8tlYhPa3K/

https://instagram.com/p/z8tbUqva22

I didn't know the WWE was in Brooklyn tonight. I could've gone to the show.


----------



## JAROTO

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> If you want to fix Reigns here is what you do.
> 
> Have him turn heel at WM, he aligns himself with Heyman and on Raw you put Reigns in a suit. then for his ring wear you put him in what he had in NXT.


I totally disagree. This is the worst thing they could do to him. 

Heyman managing a guy in a suit? So you have both guys entering in a suit. Reigns will look like his bodyguard... Heyman doing the talk and Roman standing next to him in a suit. It's so lame. 

I would keep him a loner. The "one versus all" things works with him. Look at what happened to Cesaro and Ryback when they were aligned with Heyman. Heel or face... the badass loner is the way to go. Less talk more ass kicking.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574387541119516672
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574396271991087104
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574391044344836096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574387778185732096
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/574383252661796865
> https://instagram.com/p/z8vqjJPa61/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/z8wNT6Pa7o/
> 
> Roman Reigns promo from tonight
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/z8tTMAva2m/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/z8tlYhPa3K/
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/z8tbUqva22
> 
> I didn't know the WWE was in Brooklyn tonight. I could've gone to the show.



Wow thanks for bringing ALL of this over here. From every vid I've seen Roman is getting some crazy love from the crowd. Good job Brooklyn . Bring that love to SummerSlam too, imma try to get tickets for that.


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@Empress


thank you for posting these. so nice to see positive clips of him
really wish I had a chance to see him live


----------



## Alfy23

*Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

I love these people who are pointing to fan reactions to Roman Reigns to prove he "isn't ready" or that he's being "shoved down their throats." 

In today's WWE, whoever is at the top of the company is going to get the John Cena treatment from hardcore fans who think they know better. 

I hate to break it to you, but if Daniel Bryan didn't get hurt and was champion for six months, fans would have turned on him. The only reason he is still over is because he's still a hard-luck underdog who can't catch a break and people sympathize with that. 

Sorry to break it to you, but Roman Reigns is going to be alright. 

http://bit.ly/1ARG4hi


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

Yes, because if Bryan hadnt been hurt he would have had the crowd wholesale reject him. fpalm You do realize the YES stuff started early 2012? It had gone 2 full years of only getting stronger until his injury. Bryan has a much greater connection than Reigns ever had and his crowd reactions are much larger than Reigns' ever were. Sorry to break it to you, but your explanation that the"only reason Bryan is still over" is because he's an underdog is facile and belied by Bryan still bring more over than everybody else. People cheer for Bryan because they want to, not because they were programmed to.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

People cheer for Bryan because they like him, not simply because he is an underdog.


----------



## midnightmischief

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

to be completely honest with you guys (and this is not just cause I am a roman fan) I was all for bryan winning last year but as soon as he won I noticed he was not getting such a big reaction from the crowds and even I was getting bored with his title run. 
in a twisted way, I think his injury was a godsend for him as it kept his popularity up rather than people getting sick of him.
even now I hear lots of people (not just on this site and not just reigns fans) saying that they are sick of the "yes" chant and wish he would come up with something new..

so in introspect, OP I agree with you. it is a pack mentality. you will always get mixed reactions to whomever is on top.


----------



## Dawnbreaker

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

Except Reigns is being booed before he has even become champion and reached the top of the company.

At least Cena won the title before people turned on him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

*This is correct. Daniel Bryan without his compelling underdog story isn't half as over as he was last year. I guarantee if his title reign consisted of endless Kane and Big Show matches that the fans would have grown tired of him during that period. WWE would've finished him off by having him get squashed by Lesnar before shitcanning him to the mid card. *


----------



## tbp82

Ravensflock88 said:


> Wow thanks for bringing ALL of this over here. From every vid I've seen Roman is getting some crazy love from the crowd. Good job Brooklyn . Bring that love to SummerSlam too, imma try to get tickets for that.


We better enjoy tonight because Raw tommorow gonna be crazy.


----------



## Tony Soprano

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

People are booing Roman Reigns because he doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania. He is awful in the ring and on the mic. He is the least talented member of the Shied and being shoved down our throats because Vince has a man crush on him.


----------



## Donnie

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

you know what I think is destined this thread closed and the OP humbled


----------



## Hennessey

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

He should be getting cheered like crazy with the massive push he is getting. He will be fine, but its not good that he is getting these mellow reactions when he should be getting the biggest cheers of his career at this point. Makes me worried a bit.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't think any casual fan truly believes Lesnar is beatable by Reigns but we here all know it is already set in stone since Lesnar's most likely going back to UFC. So my question is. do you guys think that Reigns beating Lesnar may cause a backlash from the group of fans he currently has? If it isn't apparent to said casuals that Reigns is the next Cena yet, it will be after that Mania no doubt. So how do you think those fans who like Reigns but aren't in the know like us will receive it?


----------



## MK_Dizzle

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*



Hennessey said:


> He should be getting cheered like crazy with the massive push he is getting. He will be fine, but its not good that he is getting these mellow reactions when he should be getting the biggest cheers of his career at this point. Makes me worried a bit.


Just because he has a massive push doesn't mean that the fans are going to cheer for him, and he is getting nothing now not even boo's the fans just don't care and can't wait for him to get out of the ring. 

Vinces probably sat at home now shitting himself as to how the crowd react towards him at Wrestlemania, imagine the closing of your number one show of the year and the fans reaction is just dead, with all the confetti floating around like it's meant to be a massive party.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*



Hennessey said:


> He should be getting cheered like crazy with the massive push he is getting. He will be fine, but its not good that he is getting these mellow reactions when he should be getting the biggest cheers of his career at this point. Makes me worried a bit.


You can't manufacture overness, sadly. If WWE isn't careful, Reigns is gonna end up exactly like Sheamus or Del Rio.


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

Reigns hasn't even been champion yet and he's already getting lukewarm receptions though. Doesn't bode well at all. Cena was really over when he was getting pushed.


----------



## rbhayek

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*

People didn't turn on Cena because of the man, they turned on him because he was a FACE champion for three plus years (minus two Edge weeks and about a 3 month RVD/Edge reign). If the good guy is on top and always winning, what is the point of cheering for him?

That booking is horrible. The reason why Austin/Rock and other top faces never got mixed reactions is because they were always booked as somewhat human. Austin did lose some matches/feuds (King of the Ring 98 to Kane, every pay per view at the end of 98 was a loss/no decision, Judgement Day 99, Summerslam 99, No Mercy 99.).

Rock lost a lot of matches too including random matches to Big Show back in 99. 

And no they didn't lose clean either but top faces don't. It's not and never has been about how you lose when you're a face. It's about how your opponent (especially if he is a bad guy) comes off. Austin helped make HHH in 99 because of how "lucky" he came across winning the world title way back when. 

He made Undertaker look like a true force of nature in late 98 during their match. 

Cena has rarely if ever made a heel look amazing after their match. That is the difference. Edge may have been the sole exception and maybe CM Punk.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> I don't think any casual fan truly believes Lesnar is beatable by Reigns but we here all know it is already set in stone since Lesnar's most likely going back to UFC. So my question is. do you guys think that Reigns beating Lesnar may cause a backlash from the group of fans he currently has? If it isn't apparent to said casuals that Reigns is the next Cena yet, it will be after that Mania no doubt. So how do you think those fans who like Reigns but aren't in the know like us will receive it?


Why wouldn't they believe Reigns could beat Lesnar? Reigns isn't exactly an underdog. He goes out there and kicks ass, like he did last Monday. 

Also, why would he get backlash from his own fans by beating Lesnar at Wrestlemania? That's like football fans getting mad at their team for winning the Superbowl.


----------



## DarkLady

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> Why wouldn't they believe Reigns could beat Lesnar? Reigns isn't exactly an underdog. He goes out there and kicks ass, like he did last Monday.
> 
> Also, would he get backlash from his own fans by beating Lesnar at Wrestlemania? That's like football fans getting mad at their team for winning the Superbowl.


EDIT: Nevermind, I misunderstood, lol.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> Why wouldn't they believe Reigns could beat Lesnar? Reigns isn't exactly an underdog. He goes out there and kicks ass, like he did last Monday.
> 
> Also, why would he get backlash from his own fans by beating Lesnar at Wrestlemania? That's like football fans getting mad at their team for winning the Superbowl.


Listen to the audience reaction when Heyman says no one including Reigns can beat Brock. They are in agreement. And yes, I think some of his softer fans might turn when he beats Brock. Certain fans thought he deserved a shot but actually winning the match will cost him more support. I'm positive of it.


----------



## DeeGirl

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Listen to the audience reaction when Heyman says no one including Reigns can beat Brock. They are in agreement. And yes, I think some of his softer fans might turn when he beats Brock. Certain fans thought he deserved a shot but actually winning the match will cost him more support. I'm positive of it.


A lot of fans just turn on someone as soon as they become champion. Sad really. They support a guy all the way to the mountain top and when that guy reaches it, they abandon them.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Whenever Paul Heyman shits on the idea of Daniel Bryan beating Brock the fans have been in agreement in that they don't boo or disagree. As far as this build goes WWE can make up for lost time and a weak build up so far with an excellent segment this week.


----------



## Nyall

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*



Tony Soprano said:


> People are booing Roman Reigns because he doesn't deserve to main event Wrestlemania. He is awful in the ring and on the mic. He is the least talented member of the Shied and being shoved down our throats because Vince has a man crush on him.


fantastic argument.. never heard it before..:clap and that totally makes it true..


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Honestly, when you listen to the crowd reactions, Reigns maybe the least over guy to get a WrestleMania main event Championship match and this is all because WWE weren't patient enough to let the fans connect with Roman Reigns and they gave him the superman booking which almost everyone is sick of seeing at this point because of Cena. Will the match be good at Mania, well it should at least be better than what people are expecting because the standards aren't very high for this match but overall this is potentially the least organic main event at WrestleMania for me, the story isn't there, the desire to see Reigns as champion isn't there and the desire to see Lesnar lose the belt isn't there for me, the only thing I want out of this, is Rollins to cash in and win the title.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*



Nyall said:


> fantastic argument.. never heard it before..:clap and that totally makes it true..


Nah, of course it's not true. He's obviously getting booed because he's just so talented and entertaining and everyone in attendance thinks he's just such a gosh darn cool dude. They clearly _love_ him, and they all buy tickets to just to see him and no one else.


----------



## Peerless

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The thing that's hurting him the most is that he has no personality. He's incredibly boring and monotone on the mic. It also doesn't help he has ONE facial expression. 

A Goldberg type role would do well since Reigns has great presence. But in this day and age especially when you are the next face you need to be able to talk. And in all honesty Reigns can't.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

https://instagram.com/p/z8tbUqva22
https://instagram.com/p/z8tlYhPa3K/
*
This Brooklyn promo was really good. I'm glad he's showing more passion on the mic and I like how the crowd says BELIEVE THAT with him. When he talks on TV shows, you can tell he's trying to memorize his lines. Just let him say what he wants and give him bullet points.*


----------



## The Hardcore Show

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> https://instagram.com/p/z8tbUqva22
> https://instagram.com/p/z8tlYhPa3K/
> *
> This Brooklyn promo was really good. I'm glad he's showing more passion on the mic and I like how the crowd says BELIEVE THAT with him. When he talks on TV shows, you can tell he's trying to memorize his lines. Just let him say what he wants and give him bullet points.*


Roman is going to have his work cut out for him if this match with Lesnar isn't very good because I think just like many here feel he is going to hold on to that title for a long time and can't think of anything that will make people want to see him defending the WWE Championship.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Hardcore Show said:


> Roman is going to have his work cut out for him if this match with Lesnar isn't very good because I think just like many here feel he is going to hold on to that title for a long time and can't think of anything that will make people want to see him defending the WWE Championship.


*Heel turn while defending it against IWC darlings. The disgruntled fans will put all their stock into Ambrose, Ziggler, Bryan, and even Cena to dethrone Reigns. Heel champions naturally draw more interest to the product because people want to see them lose.*


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Pyro and bullshit said:


> *Heel turn while defending it against IWC darlings. The disgruntled fans will put all their stock into Ambrose, Ziggler, Bryan, and even Cena to dethrone Reigns. Heel champions naturally draw more interest to the product because people want to see them lose.*


Once Reigns turns heel, I'd love to see him in a program with Dean. I think Dean could become the company's hottest babyface/tweener against a heel Reigns. 

The WWE has done a basic decent job of maintaining their on screen friendship. Roman could then finally be involved in a meaningful feud with his ex-Shield members. Roman/Seth has been wasted for the time being. 

I think heel Reigns vs. Bryan will headline Summerslam.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Once Reigns turns heel, I'd love to see him in a program with Dean. I think Dean could become the company's hottest babyface/tweener against a heel Reigns.
> 
> The WWE has done a basic decent job of maintaining their on screen friendship. Roman could then finally be involved in a meaningful feud with his ex-Shield members. Roman/Seth has been wasted for the time being.
> 
> I think heel Reigns vs. Bryan will headline Summerslam.


*
I agree. Reigns vs. Ambrose is the definitive money feud. It has to be the aggressive tweener Ambrose we've seen recently, not the Lunatic Cringe.*


----------



## Reign Man

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Who cares if Reigns doesn't get a big reception at the Rumble? In the unlikely situation where he gets a reception as bad as the Rumble then at least he's getting a reaction. Hell, even if the match doesn't get a reaction, WWE can just edit in fake cheers for Reigns like they do on Smackdown for both Reigns and Cena, and people who watch the replays will hear that Reigns is getting a good reception and they'll decide to join in with everyone and just like him.


----------



## Peerless

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Once Reigns turns heel, I'd love to see him in a program with Dean. I think Dean could become the company's hottest babyface/tweener against a heel Reigns.
> 
> The WWE has done a basic decent job of maintaining their on screen friendship. Roman could then finally be involved in a meaningful feud with his ex-Shield members. Roman/Seth has been wasted for the time being.
> 
> I think heel Reigns vs. Bryan will headline Summerslam.


The feud can start at Wrestlemania. Dean and Roman are both celebrating with their titles at the end of the show and then Dean turns on him. 

Next night on RAW, Dean shoots on Roman. 

A great storyline can be created in 2 days. The best opportunity to start the feud would be at Wrestlemania. But the result would be too predictable. He isn't going to lose the belt 20-60 days after he beat Lesnar.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Peerless said:


> The feud can start at Wrestlemania. Dean and Roman are both celebrating with their titles at the end of the show and then Dean turns on him.
> 
> Next night on RAW, Dean shoots on Roman.
> 
> A great storyline can be created in 2 days. The best opportunity to start the feud would be at Wrestlemania. But the result would be too predictable. *He isn't going to lose the belt 20-60 days after he beat Lesnar.*


That's true. But if Reigns gets the belt, I think he is going to drop it at Summerslam. 

The Dean feud seems like it would take place after a Rollins cash in and after Bryan/Reigns II. Maybe by Survivor Series. Dean could get really hot and become a front runner for to win the Royal Rumble.


----------



## Manson16

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Seems like Reigns is a bit touchy when it comes to CM Punk and was more than a bit irritated by Punk's revelations about having to make Reigns look strong. No wonder those "CM Punk" chants made him mess up his promo on Raw; he probably wonders if the crowd are chanting it because they are bored or in reference to Punk's claims.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Manson16 said:


> Seems like Reigns is a bit touchy when it comes to CM Punk and was more than a bit irritated by Punk's revelations about having to make Reigns look strong. No wonder those "CM Punk" chants made him mess up his promo on Raw; he probably wonders if the crowd are chanting it because they are bored or in reference to Punk's claims.


Thanks for posting. I can't blame Reigns for saying that. Punk is free to speak his mind, but his comments on that podcast didn't help Reigns at all. Fans probably resented that Reigns got the third spot in The Shield over Chris Hero. And Punk harping on the fact that management told him to make Reigns look strong just feeds into what hardcore fans want to hear. It just gives them more reasons to hate Reigns.


----------



## southrnbygrace

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> https://instagram.com/p/z8tbUqva22
> https://instagram.com/p/z8tlYhPa3K/
> *
> This Brooklyn promo was really good. I'm glad he's showing more passion on the mic and I like how the crowd says BELIEVE THAT with him. When he talks on TV shows, you can tell he's trying to memorize his lines. Just let him say what he wants and give him bullet points.*


Wait a minute....so they were in Brooklyn and people were _cheering_ for Roman? I think I just saw a pig fly outside my window. I could've sworn I'd read on here that those NY crowds were gonna eat Roman alive. Hmmmm...I guess everything I read on the internet _isn't_ true. :laugh:


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



southrnbygrace said:


> Wait a minute....so they were in Brooklyn and people were _cheering_ for Roman? I think I just saw a pig fly outside my window. I could've sworn I'd read on here that those NY crowds were gonna eat Roman alive. Hmmmm...I guess everything I read on the internet _isn't_ true. :laugh:



fpalm It was a house show. Those are primarily populated by parents with their kids. Reigns almost always gets good reactions at house shows. It's the PPV and live tv audience who boos/doesn't give a care. Those shows are more wrestling fans than parents given the time of day/night they are taped.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> fpalm It was a house show. Those are primarily populated by parents with their kids. Reigns almost always gets good reactions at house shows. It's the PPV and live tv audience who boos/doesn't give a care. Those shows are more wrestling fans than parents given the time of day/night they are taped.


House show was same time as smackdown and raw but I guess u can say it was on a Saturday which is more kid friendly. But since the rumble reigns hasn't been met with crowds not caring, last week was a different case but that doesn't mean that's his regular response now, just like philly isn't his normal response. he's been cheered on raws/smackdown and split chants at the last PPV. Still, I'm not all for forcing this face run when I prefer to see him get a heel run, nows the perfect chance while he can acknowledge the crowd too.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think most of the crowd is realizing that it is what it is with Reigns.


----------



## tbp82

southrnbygrace said:


> Wait a minute....so they were in Brooklyn and people were _cheering_ for Roman? I think I just saw a pig fly outside my window. I could've sworn I'd read on here that those NY crowds were gonna eat Roman alive. Hmmmm...I guess everything I read on the internet _isn't_ true. :laugh:


You just don't understand hater logic. See these aren't real fans. The money they spend on tickets and merchandise is not real so they are not real fans unlike those that boo Reigns.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Peerless said:


> The feud can start at Wrestlemania. Dean and Roman are both celebrating with their titles at the end of the show and then Dean turns on him.
> 
> Next night on RAW, Dean shoots on Roman.
> 
> A great storyline can be created in 2 days. The best opportunity to start the feud would be at Wrestlemania. But the result would be too predictable. He isn't going to lose the belt 20-60 days after he beat Lesnar.


Dean Ambrose is stuck in midcard purgatory there is no way he is feuding with Reigns for the title after Mania. And even if it did happen we all know Reigns would squash him.

We are getting Reigns vs heel Sheamus after Mania just watch and see.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns has got to be a heel after WM 31. I swear if they don't turn him.... :nash

There are better opponents for him as a heel and I think most of the audience will resist him as a face, especially since Daniel Bryan is more over. 

I do prefer a heel Sheamus though, just not battling Reigns at the moment.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Peerless said:


> The thing that's hurting him the most is that he has no personality. He's incredibly boring and monotone on the mic. It also doesn't help he has ONE facial expression.


Disagree! He has 2 facial expressions. 1) He stands there and does nothing and looks stoic/dreamy/intimidating and 2) he smiles awkwardly and makes people feel uncomfortable.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Roman Reigns was Destined for Mixed Reactions—Daniel Bryan or Not*



Hennessey said:


> He should be getting cheered like crazy with the massive push he is getting. He will be fine, but its not good that he is getting these mellow reactions when he should be getting the biggest cheers of his career at this point. Makes me worried a bit.


A bit worried? You should be in full on panic for the guy. He's in deep fucking shit.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's much better for Reigns long term to be a heel now and then turn face sometime next year. Not only should Paul Heyman manage him after WM, but the two of them need to travel together as well. Heyman can help Reigns on camera and behind the scenes. I hope people don't start a bullshit lie that Reigns isn't a "real Paul Heyman guy" because he is.


----------



## Stone Hot

tbp82 said:


> You just don't understand hater logic. See these aren't real fans. The money they spend on tickets and merchandise is not real so they are not real fans unlike those that boo Reigns.


Yep women and children are not real human beings so they don't count as fans.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Yep women and children are not real human beings so they don't count as fans.


It amazes me that back in October when the last merchandise sales numbers were reported by the observer that Cena was #1 in online and arena sales and Reigns was #3 in online and #2 in arena sales. How are they able to sale the most merchandise with fake people and using fake money?


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I am not trying to knock Reigns here, yes he is over with women for sure, and some children, and YES those fans count, every fan counts.

But here is the point most posters are trying to make when they say that Reigns is only over with women and/or children is the fact that faces,Bryan and Ambrose for the most part, are over with adult males, women, and children (all of the demographics)

(Yes, I know there are some who just use that to just blindly hate as well, but anyone with half a brain should mean that statement the way I explained it above.)

And I am also not saying that Reigns can never be over with the adult males, but right now and with the way the WWE is booking/presenting him he is not over with the adult male demographic as a whole.


----------



## Stone Hot

tbp82 said:


> It amazes me that back in October when the last merchandise sales numbers were reported by the observer that Cena was #1 in online and arena sales and Reigns was #3 in online and #2 in arena sales. How are they able to sale the most merchandise with fake people and using fake money?


Yea idk either. Are those fake people using Monopoly money to buy the fake merchandise? :lmao


----------



## Drago

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Not a hater and I wish the best for the guy. I am not a big fan, I think at the current roster we have few young guys that can provide more a lot more entertainment during RTWM and at grandest stage of them all itself. After re-watching FL main event I have one question for Roman: DO YOU EVEN LIFT BRO?

There were two powerbombs from Reigns and I didn't like what I saw. First one was suprasing, because iirc he perform that reversal bomb on Seth in their RAW match much better, maybe something didn't work out with position and timing in that spot (Sin Cara perform it on much bigger guys btw, a wrestler labelled as LUCHADOR think about it for a second). Second one was on turnbuckle and If you watch it again you can see how much Bryan needed to help him with that move.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Yea idk either. Are those fake people using Monopoly money to buy the fake merchandise? :lmao


I'm starting to understand hater logic. I guess they produce fake numbers two seeing as how some people fell that the Zigglers/Ambrose's of the world are more over than Reigns yet Reigns was outselling them both in merchandise at last realiable word. Ambrose did beat Reigns on black friday weekend though so I guess that a real weekend and Ambrose was more over then. But, the times Reigns outsold Ambrose was fake days and sales.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> It amazes me that back in October when the last merchandise sales numbers were reported by the observer that Cena was in online and arena sales and Reigns was in online and in arena sales. How are they able to sale the most merchandise with fake people and using fake money?


They're real money, but despite his enormous push he was a DISTANT second behind Cena in arena sales and 3rd in online sales. Keep in mind that those rankings are only for a 1 month period - a month during which Bryan was out entirely and Ambrose was out for several weeks filming a movie. They likely had very limited merch available for sale over that period.

BTW - in 2014, WWE reported a higher revenue from online sales as opposed to arena sales. So online sales were more important last year, and Ambrose was #2 in that category. And only a couple of months afterwards, he was #1 over Thanksgiving weekend, when WWE broke the online sales record for a single weekend. And Ambrose was basically a jobber. He certainly wasn't receiving anywhere near the push Reigns was.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> They're real money, but despite his enormous push he was a DISTANT second behind Cena in arena sales and 3rd in online sales. Keep in mind that those rankings are only for a 1 month period - a month during which Bryan was out entirely and Ambrose was out for several weeks filming a movie. They likely had very limited merch available for sale over that period.
> 
> BTW - in 2014, WWE reported a higher revenue from online sales as opposed to arena sales. So online sales were more important last year, and Ambrose was #2 in that category. And only a couple of months afterwards, he was #1 over Thanksgiving weekend, when WWE broke the online sales record for a single weekend. And Ambrose was basically a jobber. He certainly wasn't receiving anywhere near the push Reigns was.


Got it! So the money matters if you aren't getting a push but, doesn't matter if you are. I never knew dollars could be so different.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Got it! So the money matters if you aren't getting a push but, doesn't matter if you are. I never knew dollars could be so different.


No one said that. Reigns has just been a huge disappointment in regards to the massive push he's received. A huge disappointment in every way. Kind of like Randy Orton (who was also a huge disappointment relative to his push) except it's doubtful Reigns will even get to Randy Orton level of success.

Ambrose has shown much more potential to be very profitable.


----------



## TB Tapp

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

How many F5's do you guys think Roman is going to kick out of? I'm going with three.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TB Tapp said:


> How many F5's do you guys think Roman is going to kick out of? I'm going with three.


That is not the question, the question is how many spears will Lesnar kick out of?...if the answer ends up being ZERO (as in Reigns beats Lesnar with one spear) then :ha


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> No one said that. Reigns has just been a huge disappointment in regards to the massive push he's received. A huge disappointment in every way. Kind of like Randy Orton (who was also a huge disappointment relative to his push) except it's doubtful Reigns will even get to Randy Orton level of success.
> 
> Ambrose has shown much more potential to be very profitable.


So being #2 in arena sales and #3 in online sales is a disappointment? Being Randy Orton would be a dissappointed. Not reaching Randy Orton level which would be what Shemus level? Would be a disappointment. You know how many wrestlers would love to reach those levels? It seems to me like a lot of people (not just you) are creating this standard for Roman that is so high that unless he reaches Rock/Austin/Hogan level that it is a disappointment. A long successful career is not a disappointment it doesn't matter whether it's a Razor Ramon type career or a Hulk Hogan one. Obviously Hogan's career was bigger but Razor's wasn't bad either. As a Roman Reigns fan I'm happy as long as he can be on TV and entertain me as a fan. This is a major difference between Roman fans and fans of other stars. It's all or nothing for you guys. If Reigns was in the Ladder Match for the IC Title and Ambrose was facing Brock at this mania I'd be ok because Roman is still on the mania card.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TB Tapp said:


> How many F5's do you guys think Roman is going to kick out of? I'm going with three.


I'd guess probably 2. One at the very beginning of the match and probably one near the finishing sequence.


----------



## ste1592

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> So being #2 in arena sales and #3 in online sales is a disappointment? Being Randy Orton would be a dissappointed. Not reaching Randy Orton level which would be what Shemus level? Would be a disappointment. You know how many wrestlers would love to reach those levels? It seems to me like a lot of people (not just you) are creating this standard for Roman that is so high that unless he reaches Rock/Austin/Hogan level that it is a disappointment. A long successful career is not a disappointment it doesn't matter whether it's a Razor Ramon type career or a Hulk Hogan one. Obviously Hogan's career was bigger but Razor's wasn't bad either. As a Roman Reigns fan I'm happy as long as he can be on TV and entertain me as a fan. This is a major difference between Roman fans and fans of other stars. It's all or nothing for you guys. If Reigns was in the Ladder Match for the IC Title and Ambrose was facing Brock at this mania I'd be ok because Roman is still on the mania card.


It's not that hard: if you are jobbing in the midcard and you sell 1 million shirts, you are amazingly good. If you are pushed to the main event of wrestlemania and you sell 1 million shirts, you're doing your job. If you are going to ME the biggest event of the year and barely (if not at all) outsell someone who has never won a PPV single match in his WWE career, maybe that guy could be selling much more merchandise if he was the one in the ME.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ste1592 said:


> It's not that hard: if you are jobbing in the midcard and you sell 1 million shirts, you are amazingly good. If you are pushed to the main event of wrestlemania and you sell 1 million shirts, you're doing your job. If you are going to ME the biggest event of the year and barely (if not at all) outsell someone who has never won a PPV single match in his WWE career, *maybe* that guy could be selling much more merchandise if he was the one in the ME.


The most important word you typed.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*






WWE Superstar Roman Reigns @IPlayAmerica 3/1


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572068941398462464

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572069945883959298

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572124555906555904


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> WWE Superstar Roman Reigns @IPlayAmerica 3/1
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572068941398462464
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572069945883959298
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572124555906555904


Great to see some positive news around posted on this board for Roman. He seemed to get good reactions over the weekend as well. Gonna be crazy tonight though.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/572069945883959298


The typical Reigns fan.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> So being in arena sales and in online sales is a disappointment? Being Randy Orton would be a dissappointed. Not reaching Randy Orton level which would be what Shemus level? Would be a disappointment. You know how many wrestlers would love to reach those levels? It seems to me like a lot of people (not just you) are creating this standard for Roman that is so high that unless he reaches Rock/Austin/Hogan level that it is a disappointment. A long successful career is not a disappointment it doesn't matter whether it's a Razor Ramon type career or a Hulk Hogan one. Obviously Hogan's career was bigger but Razor's wasn't bad either. As a Roman Reigns fan I'm happy as long as he can be on TV and entertain me as a fan. This is a major difference between Roman fans and fans of other stars. It's all or nothing for you guys. If Reigns was in the Ladder Match for the IC Title and Ambrose was facing Brock at this mania I'd be ok because Roman is still on the mania card.


Yes, those wrestlers are failures because they failed to live up to their push.

Of course Reigns will be "successful" in the sense that Vince will keep him in the main event, simply because he likes to jerk off to his face. But it won't be because he is profitable (because he is not.)

It's the same reason Orton has been in the main event scene for so long despite not being very profitable.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> Yes, those wrestlers are failures because they failed to live up to their push.
> 
> Of course Reigns will be "successful" in the sense that Vince will keep him in the main event, simply because he likes to jerk off to his face. But it won't be because he is profitable (because he is not.)
> 
> It's the same reason Orton has been in the main event scene for so long despite not being very profitable.


So the only wrestler on the roster who is profitable is John Cena? Rey Mysterio wasn't profitable? The Undertaker wasn't profitable? Using the standard that you are setting forth the guy who was already the #2 and #3 merchandise seller respectively is not profitable?


----------



## al bal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't understand how WWE thinks the way it is building up these matches is acceptable... 

Roman Reigns looks like way too nice of a guy. They should be angling him to be attacking a whole bunch of other people to prove how bad ass he is instead of just lame promos. They should be almost teasing the idea that he is willing to be a heel to prove how great he is going to become. 

Bray Wyatt Undertaker feud has been completely lame so far. They need to bring Taker in and turn this around... Not to mention the holes in this storyline... Where am I supposed to believe Bray got the Urn from if Taker hasn't been around? Don't they realize that they could have told a completely amazing, cinematic story here that they completely failed to do and would have been completely original... Bray Wyatt travels deep into Death Valley looking for the Undertaker, finds the urn somewhere at night in the desert and steals it. Anything would be better than these lame promos week after week. Come on Vince - you always wanted to be a filmmaker!

And the Triple H Sting thing isn't working for me either. Why the hell is Sting allowed to no show all of these events? If he wanted to wrestle at Wrestlemania so badly why doesn't he prove it and start showing up to some events? We should be seeing Sting attacking Rollins and stuff like that.


----------



## ste1592

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> The most important word you typed.


Of course, I am assuming, like everyone else. I can just add that the last time the WWE went full steam behind a guy who was selling tons of merch while in the midcard, they created John Cena. If I was trying to create a new face of the company, I'd put my money on him, instead of giving Roman the Sheamus-Del Rio treatment.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> The typical Reigns fan.


----------



## ste1592

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> So the only wrestler on the roster who is profitable is John Cena? Rey Mysterio wasn't profitable? The Undertaker wasn't profitable? Using the standard that you are setting forth the guy who was already the #2 and #3 merchandise seller respectively is not profitable?



If the company push you to the extent where you should be making 100.000$ per week in merch sales, if you make 99.000$ you're a failure, it doesn't matter how close you came to the expectation, because they spent their time, their money and their efforts to make you capable of making 100.000$ per week, and you haven't been able to make those money. Mysterio, Orton and Cena are good examples of this: Mysterio sold a lot of merch, despite his booking has never been as good as Cena's or Orton's; Cena did his job, he was strongly pushed and he has been the top merch seller for years; Orton got a Cena-like push, and yet never had the similar merch sales. That makes Orton non profitable, or at least not as much Cena, who had the same push and drew more money, and I would say even not as much Mysterio, who got less support from the company but in proportion made better than Orton. If I were to use numbers, I'd say Cena and Orton got a 10/10 push; Orton made 9/10 in merch sales, Cena made 10/10. Mysterio had a 6/10 push, and made 8/10 in merch sales.


----------



## Isaac2289

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I just hope HHH will bury him...


----------



## Mark Sanchez

*No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Nobody cared about Reigns


Barely anybody reacted to him and hes getting the ME


The guy has no charisma and everyone and their momma in the wwe are trying to make him look strong but it aint working



Everyone cared more about Randy and Seth


----------



## Brandough

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

He got a reaction when he won the match, a good one at that.


----------



## Itachi_Uchiha85

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Crowd didnt really react to anything tonight to be honest


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Fuck you OP you set my Jets back years :cuss:


----------



## samizayn

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

He's quite charismatic, not hugely over :shrug


----------



## Mrbailey26

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Mark Sanchez said:


> Nobody cared about Reigns
> 
> 
> Barely anybody reacted to him and hes getting the ME
> 
> 
> The guy has no charisma and everyone and their momma in the wwe are trying to make him look strong but it aint working
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone cared more about Randy and Seth


Kevin Dunn muted the crowd mics because he's a closet Daniel Bryan fan.


----------



## ironcladd1

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Only one reaction really matters: :vince5


----------



## Empress

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

The crowd was pretty much shit all night.


----------



## Batz

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Brandough said:


> He got a reaction when he won the match, a good one at that.


Yeah and Orton had nothing to do with that. :serious:


----------



## Frost99

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Mark Sanchez said:


> Nobody cared about Reigns
> 
> 
> Barely anybody reacted to him and hes getting the ME
> 
> 
> The guy has no charisma and everyone and their momma in the wwe are trying to make him look strong but it aint working
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone cared more about Randy and Seth













Just think there going to give HIM the rub of being the 1 who beat the 1 in 21 & 1 *#WWELogic*


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Nina said:


> The crowd was pretty much shit all night.


They popped hard for Cena, Orton, Rusev, and Bryan though...


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Barely heard a pop for Orton/Rollins until the end of the show when he did the DDT and RKO. And Reigns spear and win got a decent reaction. But the whole crowd was shit tonight for the 2nd and 3rd hour.


----------



## Brandough

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Batz said:


> Yeah and Orton had nothing to do with that. :serious:


Regardless it's still a reaction :grin2:


----------



## Empress

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



bmtrocks said:


> They popped hard for Cena, Orton, Rusev, and Bryan though...


And Reigns got a reaction when he won his match. Reigns' shouldn't be singled out when the crowd tonight was lackluster, even when they did make some noise.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Crowd was pretty loud for Ambrose, Orton/Rollins, Cena and Bryan, and of course the whole Taker deal. Don't give me that crap that the crowd was quiet, they cheered for the shit they cared about, everything else got nothing.

And when Reigns got the win, that whole Orton thing happened. The crowd was dead for Reigns' entrance, and that match. They only cared about the Orton/Rollins angle.

Hell, the crowd was even dead for a masterful promo by Paul Heyman, NO ONE gives A SINGLE SHIT about Reigns/Lesnar. The people's main event is Orton/Rollins.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

WWE brings Lesnar in and has him do nothing with Roman Reigns. The feud that should be making Reigns a star is not even happening.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Definitely a concern a few weeks from WM. Rollins and Orton aren't the next face of the company getting that huge push and title at WM. And Orton and Rollins made their first appearance in the ring earlier in the show, too. And I agree with what folks said in the Raw thread, the reaction during the match was more for Orton finally turning on Rollins and giving him the two finger salute. He literally got 100% apathy during his entrance. Bad sign no matter how you cut it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

I saw a Reigns fan in the RAW discussion thread blame Wiz Khalifa for Reigns' dead crowd reaction. :bryanlol


----------



## Ghost Lantern

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Itachi_Uchiha85 said:


> Crowd didnt really react to anything tonight to be honest


The last two weeks, Jersey and Pittsburgh quiet crowds, 

Three weeks ago the Fastlane and following Raw cards, there were dozens of posts and one entire thread blaming the southern crowds. The Nashville Raw crowd was great for the first hour and popped for Orton huge until they did not follow through on his face turn and killed the crowd with a slow product.

I believe crowd reaction has little to do with the location and everything to do with the product.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I saw a Reigns fan in the RAW discussion thread blame Wiz Khalifa for Reigns' dead crowd reaction. :bryanlol


:bryanlol

That must be the reason.


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Nina said:


> And Reigns got a reaction when he won his match. Reigns' shouldn't be singled out when the crowd tonight was lackluster, even when they did make some noise.


But that wasn't because Reigns won, but it was because Orton screwed Rollins over. And if match win pops are a gauge to figure out someone is over then there's countless of guys in this industry alone that could go toe-to-toe on Roman Reigns in terms of overness.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Let this serve as a lesson for those who say "book him better" "if he had better booking he would be a draw" and etc.

Roman Reigns is proof that good booking will not make you a draw, if you are talented, you will draw no matter how poorly you are booked.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

That crowd was dead before Reigns came out. Wiz, the divas, New Day, and the Uso match all helped kill the crowd. 

Plus people have to understand that they had already been sitting there for like an hour before Raw started.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Lesnar/Reigns has no heat, no one gives a shit. The booking of the feud has been terrible, and Lesnar is never their. It's a shit feud leading to a shit match. 

The crowd was fucking DEAD for an epic Heyman promo, they just don't give a shit about the match.

Orton/Rollins has had pretty solid build, outside of the fumble with bringing Orton back and filling TV time for 2 weeks. It's going to be the hottest match at Mania, without a doubt.


----------



## Cesaro Section

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Brandough said:


> He got a reaction when he won the match, a good one at that.


Yeah, because they were totally cheering for him and not Randy Orton, turning on Rollins :rudy

Reigns, marks or haters you gotta be real with yourself. This feud has been flat out boring, and genuinely met with disinterest. I don't see how anyone can really argue this. Reigns was basically a side show this entire RtWM, especially tonight, picking up the cheap win and quietly departing from the ring. Not saying its his fault or he sucks, but it's just how it is.

Cesaro, Orton, and lately, a Rollins guy, but Daniel Bryan without a doubt IS THE guy. He's the only one i can really think of that got a good reaction tonight, and gets them consistently every night. (Almost Forgot Cena, who admittedly got a nice little reaction on his attack.)


----------



## Empress

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



bmtrocks said:


> But that wasn't because Reigns won, but it was because Orton screwed Rollins over. And if match win pops are a gauge to figure out someone is over then there's countless of guys in this industry alone that could go toe-to-toe on Roman Reigns in terms of overness.


I know for many of you it never has anything to do with Reigns, but he got a pop tonight. It wasn't the loudest, but there was a crowd reaction for him. Overall, I wasn't expecting much given how dead the crowd was overall for RAW.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Brandough said:


> He got a reaction when he won the match, a good one at that.


They were cheering cause the match was over.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

I'm more concerned with them not allowing Reigns to offer a rebuttal to what Heyman said. And then in the match, he basically needed Orton flipping Rollins off to hit his moves and win. This guy is in the main event of Mania and outside of some average at best promos and WWE propaganda, he's done nothing to prove that he should be the one main eventing Mania and being the face of the WWE. He hasn't even had a strong showing during a match. He still seems completely awkward on the mic and the fans don't give a shit about his matches outside of his punch and spear. That main event is gonna be dreadful.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Lesnar/Reigns has no heat, no one gives a shit. The booking of the feud has been terrible, and Lesnar is never their. It's a shit feud leading to a shit match.
> 
> The crowd was fucking DEAD for an epic Heyman promo, they just don't give a shit about the match.
> 
> Orton/Rollins has had pretty solid build, outside of the fumble with bringing Orton back and filling TV time for 2 weeks. It's going to be the hottest match at Mania, without a doubt.


Orton/Rollins and Cena/Rusev is what i care about.

Its pretty weird the top 3 big matches have like no interaction between the wrestlers.

Sting and HHH at least Sting showed up a few times lol.
Taker is not around for Bray.
lesnar and reigns are not doing anything with each other really.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

:lol What a fucking disaster. 

Do WWE think we are just all going to start cheering the guy once he goes over Lesnar? 

No one is even bothering to boo him. We aren't going to give a shit if he goes heel either. You've ruined him. 

Just make him the third Uso already


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Créole Heat said:


> I'm more concerned with them not allowing Reigns to offer a rebuttal to what Heyman said. And then in the match, he basically needed Orton flipping Rollins off to hit his moves and win. This guy is in the main event of Mania and outside of some average at best promos and WWE propaganda, he's done nothing to prove that he should be the one main eventing Mania and being the face of the WWE. He hasn't even had a strong showing during a match. He still seems completely awkward on the mic and the fans don't give a shit about his matches outside of his punch and spear. That main event is gonna be dreadful.


The match could be a 5 star match and no one will give a shit because Reigns is not over like he should be, and that's WWE's fault.


----------



## Brandough

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Cesaro Section said:


> Yeah, because they were totally cheering for him and not Randy Orton, turning on Rollins :rudy


Correct :bo


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Nina said:


> I know for many of you it never has anything to do with Reigns, but he got a pop tonight. It wasn't the loudest, but there was a crowd reaction for him. Overall, I wasn't expecting much given how dead the crowd was overall for RAW.


They weren't dead tho. They were dead for the shit that sucked, and for the Heyman promo. Everything that mattered got a reaction. Orton got a big reaction, so did Bryan, so did Ambrose, so did Cena and so did the whole Wyatt/Taker deal.

The two things that didn't get a reaction and should have are Reigns and Heyman, and would you look at that, they are both tied to the coldest Wrestlemania Main Event in HISTORY. I'm not hear to say it's Reigns' fault, but no one gives a shit about Reigns, OR Lesnar right now, the whole program is cold.

They won't even give Reigns a mother fucking chance to cut a promo, they are too scared, it's sad. Not one Promo between Lesnar and Reigns, just a sad and cold Main Event. People care more about the guys fighting for the JOBBER title than the Main Event of Mania.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Randy's middle fingers are more over than the next WWE Champion. :ti


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Vince booking him over Bryan and having Bryan kowtow to him has had a boomerang effect.It didnt make him more over, it just increased the crowd apathy because fans today know the score, and know this was all designed to have Bryan try to confer some of his overness to him. it failed because all it did was engender resentment towards Reigns and depress Bryan's fan base. Roman is less over now than he was before the Bryan match.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

its time Reigns fans stop making excuses.
he is not over, he was getting booed and now people just don't give a fuck anymore.
I love how his fans keep grasping at straws why he is not getting cheered.

He is just not over and people don't want to see him in the top stop or as WWE champion.

Deal with it


----------



## Markus123

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

So many poor excuses for Reigns, the crowd made noise for pretty much every other babyface. Reigns comes out to nothing, gets a few boos when he got some offence in, cheers when he got the pin but that was because of the Orton turn, went back to crickets once he stood up and the ref held his hand up. He was a bit of an afterthought really, very strange, I guess they thought Pittsburgh would be a bit more smarky? quite pathetic how much they have to protect him.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Seriously, WWE has a problem on its hands. They really would be better off it seems if Lesnar retained the title.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

He got a reaction when he won the match and gets good reactions on house shows. These 3 hour raws with shitty programing before the main event kills these crowds.


----------



## Cesaro Section

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Brandough said:


> Correct :bo




:laugh: :laugh: Ahh shame on me for not catching it sooner. Not gonna lie, decent troll, you got me.


----------



## Markus123

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



birthday_massacre said:


> its time Reigns fans stop making excuses.
> he is not over, he was getting booed and now people just don't give a fuck anymore.
> I love how his fans keep grasping at straws why he is not getting cheered.
> 
> He is just not over and people don't want to see him in the top stop or as WWE champion.
> 
> Deal with it


yep, this, plus the top face is supposed to be the reason people pay to watch the show, shouldn't matter how poor the show was before that.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Stone Hot said:


> He got a reaction when he won the match and gets good reactions on house shows. These 3 hour raws with shitty programing before the main event kills these crowds.


The reaction was because Orton turned face not because Reigns won the match LOL
Reigns got zero reaction and even got some boos.

I love how you are claiming oh when he won there were cheers.

Those were for Orton not Reigns


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Stone Hot said:


> He got a reaction when he won the match and *gets good reactions on house shows*. These 3 hour raws with shitty programing before the main event kills these crowds.


House show crowds do not equate to a WrestleMania crowd.


----------



## Nyall

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Oh look another anti-Roman circle jerk of a thread.. I was wondering where I could find on of these.. Good to see the regular cast of butt hurt Bryan marks here..


----------



## Godway

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Yeah, sorry, there's no defending it. He was booed out of the building at Rumble, and ever since it's been mediocre responses. And this is a guy who is supposed to be the main event face of Wrestlemania, win the title off the most build-up heel in history, etc.. And he can't even get a top response. 

This is ugly.


----------



## Empress

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> They weren't dead tho. They were dead for the shit that sucked, and for the Heyman promo. Everything that mattered got a reaction. Orton got a big reaction, so did Bryan, so did Ambrose, so did Cena and so did the whole Wyatt/Taker deal.
> 
> *The two things that didn't get a reaction and should have are Reigns and Heyman, and would you look at that, they are both tied to the coldest Wrestlemania Main Event in HISTORY. I'm not hear to say it's Reigns' fault, but no one gives a shit about Reigns, OR Lesnar right now, the whole program is cold.*


To be honest with you, I no longer care about the main event either. I don't get the point of having Brock appear on RAW and have no confrontation with Roman. Heyman is great on the mic but as my friend @Shin Megami Tensei said tonight, this isn't Talkamainia. If I'm a Roman fan and I don't have a reason to care, I don't blame others for no selling what is a very cold feud. 

Still, the crowd was lackluster tonight. It wasn't Roman specific.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Lesnar/Reigns has no heat, no one gives a shit. The booking of the feud has been terrible, and Lesnar is never their. It's a shit feud leading to a shit match.
> 
> The crowd was fucking DEAD for an epic Heyman promo, they just don't give a shit about the match.
> 
> Orton/Rollins has had pretty solid build, outside of the fumble with bringing Orton back and filling TV time for 2 weeks. It's going to be the hottest match at Mania, without a doubt.


Yea so its not just reigns so people should stop blaming him. Vince and the shitty writing staff are


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Stone Hot said:


> He got a reaction when he won the match and gets good reactions on house shows. These 3 hour raws with shitty programing before the main event kills these crowds.


He is getting booed at house shows too, stop lying. there was even a report how at one show a fan threw a beer at him. He may get cheered at some house shows but he is getting booed at just as many house shows as he is getting cheered.


----------



## Cesaro Section

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Nina said:


> To be honest with you, I no longer care about the main event either. I don't get the point of not having Brock appear on RAW and have no confrontation with Roman. Heyman is great on the mic but as my friend @Shin Megami Tensei said tonight, this isn't Talkamainia. If I'm a Roman fan and I don't have a reason to care, I don't blame others for no selling what is a very cold feud.
> 
> Still, the crowd was lackluster tonight. It wasn't Roman specific.


This exactly. I'm not one of those guys who hates and will blame everything on Roman, but this feud has just been handled poorly on so many levels.

And there are many different parties to blame.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

It's really simple this feud sucks. Roman and Lesnar have no interaction and no fire. I can't even say creative's all at fault either because Lesnar hasn't been all that hot himself which could be down to his contract issue/appearances (we don't know for sure). It seems they are trying to do UT/Wyatt somewhat with these two and it's hurting the "feud" if you can call it that.

If they wanted to do a no touch policy angle they should just straight up sell it that way. Sort of like how HHH/Austin was built for No Way Out in 2001.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

im more concerned with the build up for the match. Brock and Reigns arent interacting and Reigns was used to further orton vs rollins. He had 5 useless minutes of screen time fpalm while Brock was actually there fpalm. Snowed in raw did more for this feud than anything else over the last 6 weeks. I would be just as pissed if Bryan was main eventing and this was his match build up. Except we'd all probably assume WWE is intentionally trying to make the mainevent feud as dull as possible.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

He got no reaction but in all fairness, the crowd was terrible all night. To be fair to the crowd, the show was equally terrible. Piss poor opening segment. Uninteresting matches. Poorly booked. Segments (and a concert that no one wanted to see) ran too long and as a result, certain matches were rushed. It was terrible tonight and so I can't blame the crowd for no selling the entire roster.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Stone Hot said:


> Yea so its not just reigns so people should stop blaming him. Vince and the shitty writing staff are


The blame falls on Reigns, Heyman, Lesnar and Vince for failing to create a captivating feud.

Lesnar just doesn't give a shit so you can't say anything about him, Heyman is fucking trying his hardest to get Reigns and Lesnar over, but no one cares. Then there's Vince and the Writing Staff, and Reigns, they are just failing left and right, that it's too much to even go into.

It's not primarily Reigns' fault, but he has failed to get over, and he should shoulder at least SOME of that blame, while a lot of Reigns fans are trying to pretend he isn't failing at all. It's a failed effort in both the WWE's, and Reigns.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

They were saving up for Orton to unload. Its been coming for weeks.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Yeah... this guy is getting literally no reaction and he's supposed to be the new face of the company?....

It makes me sick.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Reigns is lucky that WWE is gonna be in Iowa next week. I think that he'll at least get a decent pop there.

I wonder if they'll keep him away from the hometown boy, Seth, though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Just think about the crowd reactions for Bryan last year, and Reigns this year, just completely night and day.

Bryan had a believable story heading into Mania, and great build up. Reigns gets fucking NOTHING.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> The blame falls on Reigns, Heyman, Lesnar and Vince for failing to create a captivating feud.
> 
> Lesnar just doesn't give a shit so you can't say anything about him, Heyman is fucking trying his hardest to get Reigns and Lesnar over, but no one cares. Then there's Vince and the Writing Staff, and Reigns, they are just failing left and right, that it's too much to even go into.
> 
> It's not primarily Reigns' fault, but he has failed to get over, and he should shoulder at least SOME of that blame, while a lot of Reigns fans are trying to pretend he isn't failing at all. It's a failed effort in both the WWE's, and Reigns.


Well I will say after tonight I don't like the way this main event is going and I don't like it. Yes I have try to defend it but after tonight i cant but I wills till defend reigns tho because he still has potential to turn this around. Im still hoping for a heel turn soon with him.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Vince booking him over Bryan and having Bryan kowtow to him has had a boomerang effect.It didnt make him more over, it just increased the crowd apathy because fans today know the score, and know this was all designed to have Bryan try to confer some of his overness to him. it failed because all it did was engender resentment towards Reigns and depress Bryan's fan base. Roman is less over now than he was before the Bryan match.


I agree with all of this, except I think that fans resent the WWE more than they do Reigns, at least in my case. Reigns naturally gets the brunt of the apathy right now but he'd probably be a massive fan favorite if the WWE didn't screw the pooch on his push at the expense of wrestlers that were even more over than he was. It's pathetic that both Reigns and Bryan's careers are taking serious hits right now for entirely different reasons and in different ways, all because of one man's delusional vision of what's best for his product in 2015.


----------



## spikingspud

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

The real tester will be at WM and at the preceding Raw, assuming Lesnar doesn't retain at WM after all he could retain then have a confrontation on Raw and endup losing belt at his last contracted appearance, how would fans react if Reigns lost at WM then, on Raw, gets caught in a cash-in for Rollins to become WHC kicking off a Rollins v Orton WWEWHC title feud? 
Not having a diss at Reigns but that is an option for Creative if WM ME endsup a nonplussed affair.


----------



## ToddsAutographs

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



promoter2003 said:


> Seriously, WWE has a problem on its hands. They really would be better off it seems if Lesnar retained the title.


No shit bro :eli3


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

This entire build for every single fued is dreadful. Absolutely dreadful.

How can the crowd get heated for a match with NO FUCKING HEAT! 

For fucks sake. You have Reigns and Lesnar in the same building and do NOTHING with them together fpalm


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Lothario said:


> He got no reaction but in all fairness, the crowd was terrible all night. To be fair to the crowd, the show was equally terrible. Piss poor opening segment. Uninteresting matches. Poorly booked. Segments (and a concert that no one wanted to see) ran too long and as a result, certain matches were rushed. It was terrible tonight and so I can't blame the crowd for no selling the entire roster.


Funny how DB got a good reaction, Heymans promo got super over and Orton got a good reaction right when he turned face.

Its Reigns don't blame the crowd. They react when they have a reason to react.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> This entire build for every single fued is dreadful. Absolutely dreadful.
> 
> How can the crowd get heated for a match with NO FUCKING HEAT!
> 
> For fucks sake. You have Reigns and Lesnar in the same building and do NOTHING with them together fpalm


Its because Reigns cant cut a promo to save his life. You really think if Daniel Bryan was facing Lesnar at WM that he wouldnt have came out during Heymans promo>?
Of course he would have but the WWE is too scared to give Reigins an open mic they just don't let him speak.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

If he is the face of he company, then I expect him to be the guy. The guy who merits that spot.. the guy who blows away the crowd with his ability to not only perform in matches but also on the mic. the guy who draws in viewers. the guy who gets the best reactions. The guy who really is the guy. The guy who doesnt need to be protected at all costs and not even trusted with a live promo.The guy who is ready and not a project. Roman isnt ready and he is a project. He should have been held off for another year of development. This is destined to end in failure.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Just pay Lesnar to come to Raw next week and spin the Orton/Rollins match into the title match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

As non-sensical as the Orton/Rollins build has been to this point, it's still been more entertaining than the Brock/Reigns feud.

Ever since the night Raw was cancelled due to the snowstorm in the northeast and Brock/Reigns/Heyman had that sitdown interview in the studio, absolutely NOTHING of note has happened between these two. And that was what, over a month ago?

This is the build to your WM Main Event, folks.

:jay


----------



## Good News Barrett

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



IDONTSHIV said:


> :bryanlol
> 
> That must be the reason.



and Bryan got a reaction of a midcarder when every tom dick and harry trying to convince he gets Stone Cold pops everywhere

:bryanlol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

*Wiz killed the crowd for the last 2 hours. No one cared about anything after that and even Orton barely woke them up with his "turn". People acting like Reigns was the only one to get a lackluster reaction are desperate and delusional. Ziggler didn't get a good pop, Ambrose didn't get a good pop, and they damn sure didn't give a shit about what Wyatt had to say. There was a string of 4 heatless tag team matches that no one cared to see. The entire show was awful and there was no reason to be excited for it. *


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

Stop Putting ALL the blame on Reigns, it's not his fault this old senile cunt has put roadblock after roadblock hampering him from getting over and being a big star. If anyone thinks it's all Reigns' fault, they are stupid.

But Reigns does deserve SOME of the blame, the crowd popped for Orton's entrance in the Main Event, not to a giant degree, but they still popped a good amount, while Reigns has the crowd fucking DEAD.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

It's sad how jealous Pittsburgh is of Roman Reigns.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



ShowStopper said:


> As non-sensical as the Orton/Rollins build has been to this point, it's still been more entertaining than the Brock/Reigns feud.
> 
> Ever since the night Raw was cancelled due to the snowstorm in the northeast and Brock/Reigns/Heyman had that sitdown interview in the studio, absolutely NOTHING of note has happened between these two. And that was what, over a month ago?
> 
> This is the build to your WM Main Event, folks.
> 
> :jay


You can say the same thing about the fuckery going on with the IC title picture.
Even though its stupid what they ae doing especially with Barrett the IC champion eating all these clan pins, its still way more entertaining then the Brock vs Reigns build up


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Stop Putting ALL the blame on Reigns, it's not his fault this old senile cunt has put roadblock after roadblock hampering him from getting over and being a big star. If anyone thinks it's all Reigns' fault, they are stupid.
> 
> But Reigns does deserve SOME of the blame, the crowd popped for Orton's entrance in the Main Event, not to a giant degree, but they still popped a good amount, while Reigns has the crowd fucking DEAD.


Someone gets it


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Stop Putting ALL the blame on Reigns, it's not his fault this old senile cunt has put roadblock after roadblock hampering him from getting over and being a big star. If anyone thinks it's all Reigns' fault, they are stupid.


The sole blame for stupid shit in wrestling lies in the booker. It's never the talent's fault outside of botching. Don't think anyone said otherwise.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



spikingspud said:


> The real tester will be at WM and at the preceding Raw, assuming Lesnar doesn't retain at WM after all he could retain then have a confrontation on Raw and endup losing belt at his last contracted appearance, how would fans react if Reigns lost at WM then, on Raw, gets caught in a cash-in for Rollins to become WHC kicking off a Rollins v Orton WWEWHC title feud?
> Not having a diss at Reigns but that is an option for Creative if WM ME endsup a nonplussed affair.


This would be a nice alternative, but you know what? The Undertaker's winning streak would be COMPLETELY wasted. They are better off turning Reigns heel and give him a mouthpiece.



birthday_massacre said:


> Its because Reigns cant cut a promo to save his life. You really think if Daniel Bryan was facing Lesnar at WM that he wouldnt have came out during Heymans promo>?
> Of course he would have but the WWE is too scared to give Reigins an open mic they just don't let him speak.


You don't really need Reigns to speak. That is not why he got over. DO SOMETHING with him in the ring and Lesnar. They aren't even doing THAT.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



birthday_massacre said:


> Funny how DB got a good reaction, Heymans promo got super over and Orton got a good reaction right when he turned face.
> 
> Its Reigns don't blame the crowd. They react when they have a reason to react.


Crowd was silent when Daniel came out. So silent that there are rumors of the company tweaking audio. Heyman hit high points during his promo but nothing like last weeks. Orton woke the crowd up only when he turned on Seth and only popped when he put Rollins through the table. He and Seth both came to the ring in apathy, just like Roman did. 

They were silent throughout the night. I know we enjoy attributing everything negative to Reigns, but he wasn't alone out there when it comes to be no sold. Crowd shitted on an equally shitty show. 
Point blank. Period.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Stop Putting ALL the blame on Reigns, it's not his fault this old senile cunt has put roadblock after roadblock hampering him from getting over and being a big star. If anyone thinks it's all Reigns' fault, they are stupid.
> 
> But Reigns does deserve SOME of the blame, the crowd popped for Orton's entrance in the Main Event, not to a giant degree, but they still popped a good amount, while Reigns has the crowd fucking DEAD.


How is it not Reigns fault?

He is green as hell in the ring, he sucks on the mic, his cardio conditioning is trash . That is all on him. 

And talk about roadblocks? No one has been cockblocked more than DB and he is still the most over guy by far in the company. Vince has done everything he can to prevent DB from being over and a big star yet DB is the the 2nd biggest star in the company next to Cena.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Stop Putting ALL the blame on *Bryan*, it's not his fault this old senile cunt has put roadblock after roadblock hampering him from getting over and being a big star. If anyone thinks it's all *Bryan's* fault, they are stupid.
> 
> Reigns has the crowd fucking DEAD.


Fixed that for ya.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



IDONTSHIV said:


> If he is the face of he company, then I expect him to be the guy. The guy who merits that spot.. the guy who blows away the crowd with his ability to not only perform in matches but also on the mic. the guy who draws in viewers. the guy who gets the best reactions. The guy who really is the guy. The guy who doesnt need to be protected at all costs and not even trusted with a live promo.The guy who is ready and not a project. Roman isnt ready and he is a project. He should have been held off for another year of development. This is destined to end in failure.


Blame Vince. It was clear was day Reigns should have been another year. But what is Reigns suppose to do say no to Vince? Thats career suicide right there. Im still hoping for a heel turn with Reigns


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Lothario said:


> Crowd was silent when Daniel came out. So silent that there are rumors of the company tweaking audio. Heyman hit high points during his promo but nothing like last weeks. Orton woke the crowd up only when he turned on Seth and only popped when he put Rollins through the table. He and Seth both came to the ring in apathy, just like Roman did.
> 
> They were silent throughout the night. I know we enjoy attributing everything negative to Reigns, but he wasn't alone out there when it comes to be no sold. Crowd shitted on an equally shitty show.
> Point blank. Period.


No it wasnt , stop lying. The crowd went ape shit when he came out and they were all on their feet chanting yes yes yes, just because you could barely hear it on TV doest mean it wasnt there. 

Tell me how you can have the whole arena on their feet yelling yes yes yes and doing the yes yes yes motion yet its not that loud on TV?

Its because the WWE is fucking with the audio. They do it for SD, so of course they are doing for raw as well.


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*

To be fair the crowd fucking sucked, they couldn't even give a decent pop


----------



## ToddsAutographs

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



spikingspud said:


> The real tester will be at WM and at the preceding Raw, assuming Lesnar doesn't retain at WM after all he could retain then have a confrontation on Raw and endup losing belt at his last contracted appearance, how would fans react if Reigns lost at WM then, on Raw, gets caught in a cash-in for Rollins to become WHC kicking off a Rollins v Orton WWEWHC title feud?
> Not having a diss at Reigns but that is an option for Creative if WM ME endsup a nonplussed affair.


:eli3 dAfUq?!?!?!?


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



birthday_massacre said:


> You can say the same thing about the fuckery going on with the IC title picture.
> Even though its stupid what they ae doing especially with Barrett the IC champion eating all these clan pins, its still way more entertaining then the Brock vs Reigns build up


Sadly it's a comedy match. I was cringing when R-truth left with the belt and they did the replica belt swap in the sack thing. 

Like seriously that was so fucking weak. Bryan and Zigglers reactions in the ring were priceless. Both guys just sat there looking bemused as to why their involved in this horror show.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



promoter2003 said:


> This would be a nice alternative, but you know what? The Undertaker's winning streak would be COMPLETELY wasted. They are better off turning Reigns heel and give him a mouthpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't really need Reigns to speak. That is not why he got over. DO SOMETHING with him in the ring and Lesnar. They aren't even doing THAT.


of course you need Reigns to speak, how else are you going to connect with him and want to cheer for him or back him? LOL


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



The Lion Tamer said:


> To be fair the crowd fucking sucked, they couldn't even give a decent pop


That's what happens when you mute the audio on Bryan...or just put Reigns in front of any crowd.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Stone Hot said:


> Blame Vince. It was clear was day Reigns should have been another year. But what is Reigns suppose to do say no to Vince? Thats career suicide right there. Im still hoping for a heel turn with Reigns


hhh is the guy that has been behind reigns from the get-go and the guy that he wanted. vince and hhh were at odds over who should mainevent this mania and clearly hhh got his way so if the blame should fall on anyone its hhh http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-mcmahon-and-triple-h-being-at-odds-over-wwe/

anyway on topic if wwe don't turn reigns heel at mania or night after he is dead in the water. can you imagine how bad it will be when wwe pair him with big show, kane or maybe even mark henry on ppv in the coming months...which they most certainly will if he remains face, christ it will be 1995 all over again with nash facing sid and mabel on ppv


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



birthday_massacre said:


> of course you need Reigns to speak, how else are you going to connect with him and want to cheer for him or back him? LOL


When I say he doesn't have to speak I'm talking about making that the focus. Did Goldberg or Sting have to speak when they were building them up for Hogan the monster heel?

I know everyone's conditioned to think every guy has to be some super promo guy at the top, but Reigns never got over because of that. Trying to make Reigns into something he is not is what's hurting his heat right now.

It's WWE's job to work his strengths and hide his weaknesses.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



promoter2003 said:


> When I say he doesn't have to speak I'm talking about making that the focus. Did Goldberg or Sting have to speak when they were building them up for Hogan the monster heel?
> 
> I know everyone's conditioned to think every guy has to be some super promo guy at the top, but Reigns never got over because of that. Trying to make Reigns into something he is not is what's hurting his heat right now.
> 
> It's WWE's job to work his strengths and hide his weaknesses.


yeah i guess Reigns should just use his duck face then right


----------



## Lothario

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



birthday_massacre said:


> No it wasnt , stop lying.



I'm not an advocate of ™The Look, so take the little bitch fit you're throwing and go ----> way with it. I have no reason to lie. I couldn't possibly give enough of a damn about Reigns to do so, but I'm also not bothered enough by his mere existence to pretend that he was the only guy out there to come out to total apathy. 

You're free to rationalize the silence however you need to in order to cope, just do so without quoting me.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



validreasoning said:


> hhh is the guy that has been behind reigns from the get-go and the guy that he wanted. vince and hhh were at odds over who should mainevent this mania and clearly hhh got his way so if the blame should fall on anyone its hhh http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-mcmahon-and-triple-h-being-at-odds-over-wwe/
> 
> anyway on topic if wwe don't turn reigns heel at mania or night after he is dead in the water. can you imagine how bad it will be when wwe pair him with big show, kane or maybe even mark henry on ppv in the coming months...which they most certainly will if he remains face, christ it will be 1995 all over again with nash facing sid and mabel on ppv


:clap:clap:clap:clap

I brought it up in other threads and people were ignoring it that it was really HHH's idea for Reigns vs. Lesnar. 

WWE screwed up making this the title match and Lesnar's last match. I almost think it's better if Lesnar retains and just resign him until they work out who should take the belt off him. 

Reigns is going to have to turn heel and work the audience using his heat now. Turn him into the Corporate Champion and the "face" HHH and Steph want to represent The Authority and WWE. Reigns WILL be MUCH MORE OVER that way as fans are already buying he is only being in this spot because of family ties to The Rock.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



Lothario said:


> I'm not an advocate of ™The Look, so take the little bitch fit you're throwing and go ----> way with it. I have no reason to lie. I couldn't possibly give enough of a damn about Reigns to do so, but I'm also not bothered enough by his mere existence to pretend that he was the only guy out there to come out to total apathy.
> 
> You're free to rationalize the silence however you need to in order to cope, just do so without quoting me.


You were lying, because they were not silent when he came out. I just called you out and now you are butt hurt over it.
If you are going to discuss something at least be honest in what you are saying. Its laughable to claim DB came out to silence when you could see the whole arena on there feet chanting yes yes yes.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah i guess Reigns should just use his duck face then right


This answer sounds like something someone in creative would say when they don't want to put in the work to make something work or lash out at critics. Sure why notfpalm


----------



## Lothario

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



promoter2003 said:


> :clap:clap:clap:clap
> 
> I brought it up in other threads and people were ignoring it that it was really HHH's idea for Reigns vs. Lesnar.
> 
> WWE screwed up making this the title match and Lesnar's last match. I almost think it's better if Lesnar retains and just resign him until they work out who should take the belt off him.
> 
> Reigns is going to have to turn heel and work the audience using his heat now. Turn him into the Corporate Champion and the "face" HHH and Steph want to represent The Authority and WWE. Reigns WILL be MUCH MORE OVER that way as fans are already buying he is only being in this spot because of family ties to The Rock.



I like that. Would be more compelling television if The Authority back Reigns and screws Brock at Mania. Doesn't matter how many times he spears J&J or pins Rollins. No one is buying a clean win. Pulling the trigger on a corporate heel turn at Mania would be best for all parties, primarily if Brock is indeed leaving. This also sets up an inevitable face turn for Seth when he cashes in on Reigns at the repudiation of the Authority.


----------



## iverson19

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

"Guy in the truck" is more over than Reigns


----------



## spikingspud

*Re: No Reaction For Roman Reigns*



ToddsAutographs said:


> :eli3 dAfUq?!?!?!?


Was a rushed post it was meant to read : The real tester reactions will be at WM and at the preceding Raw, assuming Lesnar did retain (to swerve the expectations of a Reigns WM win) at WM leading to a Reigns confrontation on Raw how negatively would fans react if Reigns lost at WM? 
On Raw Lesnar endsup losing the belt, as it's his last contracted appearance, after a Reigns rematch has a cash-in by Rollins to become WWEWHC kicking off a Rollins v Orton WWEWHC title feud? 
Not having a diss at Reigns but that is an option for Creative if WM ME endsup a nonplussed negative crowd reaction affair.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Can we change the title yet to Roman Reigns Road to the midcard? 

:troll


----------



## spikingspud

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> This would be a nice alternative, but you know what? The Undertaker's winning streak would be COMPLETELY wasted. They are better off turning Reigns heel and give him a mouthpiece.


True my original post was edited and should've read that Lesnar retains WM which would've kept Lesnar's ending Taker's Streak not being wasted and, instead, Lesnar drops belt at Raw through a Rollins cash-in during Reigns rematch v Lesnar. Reigns as a heelturn would work but he would need Heyman as the betrayer of Lesnar setting up Reigns having Heyman as a mouthpiece.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Someone on reddit said people were leaving during the main event in such numbers that Cena addressed it in the dark match. WTF?


----------



## promoter2003

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Someone on reddit said people were leaving during the main event in such numbers that Cena addressed it in the dark match. WTF?


Sounds like WWE should hire people from reddit with all the stories told on there lol


----------



## checkcola

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

To me, you got Brock in the house, Reigns HAS to confront him. There's no two ways about it.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



promoter2003 said:


> Sounds like WWE should hire people from reddit with all the stories told on there lol


Couldn't hurt. It's certainly better than that Hollywood crew of jackasses.




checkcola said:


> To me, you got Brock in the house, Reigns HAS to confront him. There's no two ways about it.


This whole thing has been strange from jump.


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> Can we change the title yet to Roman Reigns Road to *mediocrity*?
> 
> :troll


fixed it for you.


----------



## Achilles

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

While it's true that the crowd, like the show, was lackluster at times. It's also true that Reigns received - unless I'm going deaf - almost no reaction. There was a pop when he beat Rollins, but I really can't see that as anything but the result of Orton openly turning face.


----------



## iverson19

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



checkcola said:


> To me, you got Brock in the house, Reigns HAS to confront him. There's no two ways about it.



Keeping him away from Lesnar and Heyman is probably for the best, since:

a) Heyman is lightyears beyond him on the mic;

B) Lesnar is lightyears beyond him in terms of "it" factor.

Any lustre that's left with this match-up needs to be conserved as much as possible. I'd say I'd be surprised if it went on last at Wrestlemania


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Im wondering about audio to. Hard to believe everyone came out to silence.


----------



## JamesK

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I read that on reddit about the whole Roman situation and i agree 2000% with it..



> I think just the fact that people are confused and having discussions about whether a main event guy is over or not is telling on its own.


----------



## checkcola

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



iverson19 said:


> Keeping him away from Lesnar and Heyman is probably for the best, since:
> 
> a) Heyman is lightyears beyond him on the mic;
> 
> B) Lesnar is lightyears beyond him in terms of "it" factor.
> 
> Any lustre that's left with this match-up needs to be conserved as much as possible. I'd say I'd be surprised if it went on last at Wrestlemania


I understand those points, but when you are chasing a title, I feel like you need to be CHASING a title.

Reigns feels very, I don't know, lackadaisical and comfortable. There's no sense of urgency.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## bjjfan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I was there tonight. There was absolutely no reaction when Roman came out. The arena didn't give a crap. 

On the other hand, Bryan received the loudest entrance reaction of the night.

People can paint this stuff anyway they want, but Reigns just isn't over.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Shit show, shit response. So is Reigns and Brock ever gonna even do anything before Mania? I guess Taker really is a no show, which sucks. I know Vince thought a lightning bolt on a rocking chair would make up for it, but he was dead wrong. The Miz/Mizdow, IC Ladder and Cena/Rusev angles are getting good build. Every other match, there's just nothing really happening.


----------



## iverson19

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Vince was right a year and a half ago. Big E Langston should have been "the guy".


----------



## TheRockfan7

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Can't wait to hear the sound of 80,000 crickets at the end of this years Mania.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



bjjfan said:


> I was there tonight. There was absolutely no reaction when Roman came out. The arena didn't give a crap.
> 
> On the other hand, Bryan received the loudest entrance reaction of the night.
> 
> People can paint this stuff anyway they want, but Reigns just isn't over.


Yea we can 3 hour raws kill the crowds it just that simple.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Yea we can 3 hour raws kill the crowds it just that simple.


Do you want me to point you to the many main event angles during the 3 hour RAW era that got giant reactions? It's funny that as soon as Reigns is thrusted into the Main segments of the show, the crowd decides to go silent, but no, you are right, it's because the show is 3 hours.

Bryan had to deal with it last year too and he had the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Do you want me to point you to the many main event angles during the 3 hour RAW era that got giant reactions? It's funny that as soon as Reigns is thrusted into the Main segments of the show, the crowd decides to go silent, but no, you are right, it's because the show is 3 hours.
> 
> Bryan had to deal with it last year too and he had the crowd eating out of the palm of his hand.


ok let me say that again. From fall 2014- now Some Raws the crowds get killed during these 3 hours some. When you have such a shitty show before hand like last night IMO the crowd goes dead.

Last week Reigns got a good reaction in the main event vs Rollins so IMO it varies from city to city.

Now at WM will people destroy Reigns like everyone as been saying and give him a reaction? or will he receive no reaction?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> ok let me say that again. From fall 2014- now Some Raws the crowds get killed during these 3 hours some. When you have such a shitty show before hand like last night IMO the crowd goes dead.
> 
> Last week Reigns got a good reaction in the main event vs Rollins so IMO it varies from city to city.
> 
> Now at WM will people destroy Reigns like everyone as been saying and give him a reaction? or will he receive no reaction?


No one said every crowd would kill Reigns, but he is HEADLINING Wrestlemania, this dude isn't as over as most of the mid carders. And no, Reigns didn't get a good reaction last week, they popped for the suicide dive, and the spear, but that isn't a good reaction, compare that to past Mania headliners and it's nothing. Reigns has been consistently getting luke warm reactions for weeks. Programming was TERRIBLE in the Fall, but yet Ambrose some how was one of the most over acts on the show, and he was ALWAYS portrayed like a geek. Reigns isn't over to the level of his push, not even close, arguing otherwise is silly.

And the crowd did pop for Orton's entrance last night, to a decent degree, wasn't anything huge, but they popped for him, and he's in the 5th from the top match at Mania, while Reigns came out to crickets in the Main Event.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Was that video package suppose to get me behind Reigns?

Cause it just made me wanna see Lesnar bury him even more. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> No one said every crowd would kill Reigns, but he is HEADLINING Wrestlemania, this dude isn't as over as most of the mid carders. And no, Reigns didn't get a good reaction last week, they popped for the suicide dive, and the spear, but that isn't a good reaction, compare that to past Mania headliners and it's nothing. Reigns has been consistently getting luke warm reactions for weeks. Programming was TERRIBLE in the Fall, but yet Ambrose some how was one of the most over acts on the show, and he was ALWAYS portrayed like a geek. Reigns isn't over to the level of his push, not even close, arguing otherwise is silly.
> 
> And the crowd did pop for Orton's entrance last night, to a decent degree, wasn't anything huge, but they popped for him, and he's in the 5th from the top match at Mania, while Reigns came out to crickets in the Main Event.


Sorry last week he got a good reaction and he gets great reaction at house shows (spare me the they don't count crap) that simple and yes i agree for a guy headlining a WM he should be receiving better reactions. Not his fault tho. Vince knew he should have waited a year or even until Summerslam to build up Reigns fan base and character but he didn't because for some reason Vince wants nobody but Reigns to send Brock back to UFC. Now whats Roman suppose to do say no to Vince to the main event of WM? Thats career suicide right there and Vince would bury him harder then chavo did when he faced hornswoggle So at the end of the day its Vinces fault for no letting this man grow another year. Vince is the blame not Reigns


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Sorry last week he got a good reaction and he gets great reaction at house shows (spare me the they don't count crap) that simple and yes i agree for a guy headlining a WM he should be receiving better reactions. Not his fault tho. Vince knew he should have waited a year or even until Summerslam to build up Reigns fan base and character but he didn't because for some reason Vince wants nobody but Reigns to send Brock back to UFC. Now whats Roman suppose to do say no to Vince to the main event of WM? Thats career suicide right there and Vince would bury him harder then chavo did when he faced hornswoggle So at the end of the day its Vinces fault for no letting this man grow another year. Vince is the blame not Reigns


Your right, it's all Vince's fault for being THE worst fucking judge of talent in a long time.

What he see's in Reigns is a fucking mystery to me.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Well, the hes gonna get the Batista treatment and get booed outta every arena didnt work out for them so now they're on the hes not gonna get any reaction at all train. Believe it or not no reaction to Reigns at Mania will work out great. With it being in San Fransico there is a big Samoan population add in that Rikishi will be going into the hall of fame and they'll be loud enough to give a good reaction and not have to deal with "smarks"


----------



## Stone Hot

Cobalt said:


> Your right, it's all Vince's fault for being THE worst fucking judge of talent in a long time.
> 
> What he see's in Reigns is a fucking mystery to me.


The answer has been what everyone has been saying for months. The look. Vince sees Reigns has somebody he can build a brand around. He sees someone like Reigns doing other stuff outside wwe to get wwe more main stream attention like cena has been doing. He sees reigns doing movies, TV show appearences etc.. That's what he sees in reigns and what vince should have done is slowly build that Roman Reigns brand and let it get over naturally instead of forcing the brand down people's throuts 

Now I'm going to until after wm Before I decided if reigns face main event run has failed. I want to wait and see how he handles wm first before I decide.

Imo he needs to be heel and let him be himself. I think that would be the best thing for his career. Go the rocky miavia route and have him get over as a massive heel to get over as a face.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> The answer has been what everyone has been saying for months. The look. Vince sees Reigns has somebody he can build a brand around. He sees someone like Reigns doing other stuff outside wwe to get wwe more main stream attention like cena has been doing. He sees reigns doing movies, TV show appearences etc.. That's what he sees in reigns and what vince should have done is slowly build that Roman Reigns brand and let it get over naturally instead of forcing the brand down people's throuts
> 
> Now I'm going to until after wm Before I decided if reigns face main event run has failed. I want to wait and see how he handles wm first before I decide.
> 
> Imo he needs to be heel and let him be himself. I think that would be the best thing for his career. Go the rocky miavia route and have him get over as a massive heel to get over as a face.


He's really not going to get over enough to justify being the WWE champion face or heel imo. 

Not capable of cutting a good promo to get himself over and pairing him with Heyman will be a disaster because Heyman only knows one way to sell people and it's on the nose whilst screaming at you. 

That isn't what Reigns needs. If anyone thinks Heyman coming out and telling us every week how much of a bad ass Samoan Reigns is or who his father is or any of that other bullshit that the fans see through right away then they are wrong. 

Reigns alone or with Heyman will be treated with total apathy. 

WWE needs to accept their failures here and get the belt on Orton or Rollins for that feud to take center stage after Mania were they can reevaluate this Reigns mess and reboot him away from the harsh scrutiny and pressure of the main event. 

The absolute worst thing they can do for this guys career is persist with their mistake and try and force him to get over. It's not working. 

If it was me I'd make the main event at WM a four way now considering it has no heat at all it is ICE COLD. 

I'd have Orton toying with Seth next week saying he wants him at WM and will make sure he gets him one way or another and to avoid this Seth decides he has to cash in his briefcase to avoid him at all costs so The Authority announce the main event is now a three way. 

Orton responds by telling HHH he stepped aside last year to reform Evolution on the promise that he got his rematch with whoever was the champion afterwards and unless he's put into the main event he will end Seths career tonight. 

Orton goes on to set Seth up and has a head on the steel steps and a chair in his hand whilst threatening the Authority that it's over for Seth if they don't meet his demands. They relent and we have a four way at Mania. 

Main event gets some much added heat given to it and a new sense of intrigue as people will believe the plans are changing (And they should be) 

That is how you fix this mess and build excitement for Mania. You do not persist with a match no one gives a flying fuck about. 

Reigns can then lose in the match without being pinned and Orton/Seth can take over as the main event feud post Mania. 

If anyone thinks this is not a better alternative to a Reigns/Sheamus title feud :ti then they are out of their minds imo.

Putting the belt on Reigns will be the worst decision WWE can possibly make both for their company and for his long term future.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Last week Reigns got a good reaction in the main event vs Rollins so IMO it varies from city to city.


Really? Other than the "You can't wrestle" and "Roman sucks" chants, the crowd was mostly quiet for last week's ME. Even the spot where Roman cleans house at the end got a shockingly lukewarm reaction compared to what it could've / should've gotten.


----------



## Stone Hot

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Really? Other than the "You can't wrestle" and "Roman sucks" chants, the crowd was mostly quiet for last week's ME. Even the spot where Roman cleans house at the end got a shockingly lukewarm reaction compared to what it could've / should've gotten.


So reigns won't get shitted on at wm and recive no reaction? That's what your saying


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> I'm a regular here and some might know that I am from Pittsburgh and I just got back from Raw. Place was over Big for Daniel Bryan, Brock, Orton, Wyatt and Undertaker and even got a nice pop for Ambrose, Cesaro/Kidd and Aj/Paige. Reigns, on the other hand, the crowd is not buying it. I am mean everyone from casuals, kids, and smarks. I witness a large chunk of people leave before the main event. I even had a crowd next to me leave "You want to leave early? Its only a Reigns match next" I've been quite critical of Reigns in the past and probably a bit too harsh but after tonight I realized that Reigns is only over with the WWE Officials and no one else.


Found this on reddit and thought I'd share it here. I definitely think that Reigns is over, but not as over as a WM main eventer should be.


----------



## Stone Hot

NastyYaffa said:


> Found this on reddit and thought I'd share it here. I definitely think that Reigns is over, but not as over as a WM main eventer should be.


Tho I take stuff on reddit with a grain of salt as should everyone
I agree (yea hard to believe coming from me) and its not his fault. Like I said before vince should have done the slow build for Romans brand an not te forced way. Also you can blame this feud as well. Him vs a guy who is rarely there and when he is there they don't have a confrontation? Like come on vince


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> So reigns won't get shitted on at wm and recive no reaction? That's what your saying


That's not what I said, I was countering your argument about Reigns getting a good reaction in last week's ME which wasn't exactly the case. I don't have a clue how the WM crowd will react to him.


----------



## Leather Rebel

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That they repeat his interview with Saxton instead of making him doing one live in Raw just tell how they know that this guy can't simply cut a decent promo without help. Also, that they portray him like an underdog really just insult our intelligence. I don't like Reigns, but I can't put all the blame on him. The guy is simply not ready for a Wrestlemania main event.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Tho I take stuff on reddit with a grain of salt as should everyone
> I agree (yea hard to believe coming from me) and its not his fault. Like I said before vince should have done the slow build for Romans brand an not te forced way. Also you can blame this feud as well. Him vs a guy who is rarely there and when he is there they don't have a confrontation? Like come on vince



You need to stop deflecting the blame entirely from Reigns just because you find him attractive. 

last night they actually booked him to his strengths which is to have do a pre-taped interview and a short match. 

Wasn't exactly entertaining now was it? That is what Reigns is good at however. 

In-ring promos or 15-20 minute Raw singles match main events :ti Atmosphere is like a funeral parlor by the time it's over. 

You know why Reigns is not speaking on the mic with Heyman last night? 

Go watch last week were he botched a basic promo in the ring with Seth or any of the multiple other occasions were he botched a line or lost the crowd when he was speaking. 

They were trying to hide his weaknesses last night. You should be happy because unlike last week they managed to make sure he didn't look like a total goof.


----------



## Bobholly39

*Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Daniel Bryan fans are mad. (I'm one of them). That's been established here for a while now. Daniel Bryan should be featured a LOT more prominently than he is. I'm sure fans of a lot of other wrestlers are likely mad too - maybe Ziggler, Ambrose, Rollins, Cena, Wyatt....who knows.


But let's talk about Reigns instead. Reigns won the rumble and will main event WM31. But are even Reigns fan happy with the booking to WM31?

Are you guys actually liking his booking? It's pathetic in my opinion - why isn't he coming out to confront Lesnar? Heyman/Lesnar talk and talk every week and Reigns fights Rollins. WTF? Remember this summer when Cena/Lesnar were feuding heading into summerslam - every week Cena came out and cut promos against Heyman. He threatened Heyman, and Heyman hid behind Lesnar, etc...why aren't we getting this?

Do they not want Physical confrontation between Lesnar/Reigns till mania? OKAY. 2 years ago Cena/Rock. 0 physical confrontation, but every week those two managed to make their feud seem like a HUGE deal. Why not this?

Reigns isn't the talkative type? OKAY. 3 years ago HHH/Taker sold a mania feud without ever saying a word to each other - yet they had a ton of face to face in the ring, and people talk on their behalf, etc. We've not heard a damn thing from Reigns yet, nor from anyone who supports him.

I'm not a Reigns hater nearly as much as I simply like Bryan and am upset he's not in the main event. What I mean by this is - I could be convinced to like Reigns. GIVE ME A REASON TO!!! HE doesn't talk, he doesn't act like a badass, nothing...

I don't like Reigns - but to those of you who do, aren't even you guys pissed by his booking?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I'm not a Reigns fan but I don't hate him either. I'm happy to see Reigns vs. Lesnar because Reigns is one of the few guys on the roster that looks believable in the ring with Brock. I think the buildup has been great. I don't want to see them fight prior to Mania, it will feel more special that way.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Sorry last week he got a good reaction and he gets great reaction at house shows (spare me the they don't count crap) that simple and yes i agree for a guy headlining a WM he should be receiving better reactions. Not his fault tho. Vince knew he should have waited a year or even until Summerslam to build up Reigns fan base and character but he didn't because for some reason Vince wants nobody but Reigns to send Brock back to UFC. Now whats Roman suppose to do say no to Vince to the main event of WM? Thats career suicide right there and Vince would bury him harder then chavo did when he faced hornswoggle So at the end of the day its Vinces fault for no letting this man grow another year. Vince is the blame not Reigns


Sorry, last week he got a very poor reaction both at THE START OF THE SHOW as well as the end.

You can;t use the 3 hour excuse for why the crowd gave 0 fucks about him to kick off the show.

Stop being a blind (or in this case, *deaf*) homosexual.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Not a Reigns fan, but as a 25 year plus fan of the WWE and Pro-Wrestling if I was a fan of Reigns I would not be happy about the program they have him involved in currently.

I mean don't get me wrong I would be happy as a fan that the WWE seems to be behind him 100%, but the way he is being booked/presented and the way they are building what is supposed to be big moment has just been awful.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I'm highly disappointed, any potential i saw on this guy will never show up with this horrible booking, i though his feud with Lesnar would be something special, i don't know.

I don't care, people don't care. More reasons to the haters to say he sucks, at least they win.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't buy that Reddit tea. It's coming from the same site that put it out there that Roman Reigns took steroids and that Daniel's Bryan's live audience responses were being altered by the WWE. I have posted videos in this very thread of his positive crowd reactions but they get no sold. Last night was a lackluster crowd but yet it only seems to reflect badly on Reigns for some.

RAW's booking of Reigns was atrocious. He is going to be in the main event at WM 31. He needs to be presented as dominant and not some afterthought. Paul Heyman ether'd him and the "baddest Samoan" had no response. He took it like a bitch. Is this really the man that's supposed to slay the beast when he can't even get in his face?! I don't care if Reigns is great on the mic or not. He could've at least been scripted to run up on Lesnar and let his fists do the talking.


----------



## Stone Hot

Stochastic_Process said:


> Sorry, last week he got a very poor reaction both at THE START OF THE SHOW as well as the end.
> 
> You can;t use the 3 hour excuse for why the crowd gave 0 fucks about him to kick off the show.
> 
> Stop being a blind (or in this case, *deaf*) homosexual.


Reported


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Probably not, as they're potentially ruining him by giving him the Sheamus/Del Rio rocket push that usually doesn't work out very well.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

@Legit BOSS @Wynter @Nina @Ratman@cookiepuss


----------



## checkcola

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I get a sense that most fans of Reigns feel eventually it will get better once he has the belt.


----------



## Rexx

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I'm not even a fan, but Paul Heyman cutting amazing promos against him, while Brock Lesnar is in the ring and he doesn't even have the balls to show up and confront them, doesn't necessarily make him "look strong".


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I was a fan of Reigns around this time last year but when he was finally given his own programs to carry, he showed that he doesn't have much to offer beyond looks. He can't cut a promo. He can't be a ring general. He doesn't have an authoritative presence (In his first meeting with Lesnar, it looked like he was going to cry). 

Since being asked to carry his feuds, none of his feuds have actually had the quality a main event program should have .. Even the main event. I'm actually very lax (despite popular thought) when it comes to judging talent and will give them a lot of leeway if they even bring a single thing to the table like an epic promo, or a major in-ring moment ... But with Reigns it's been a long wait to absolute nothing. 

The WWE is obviously partly responsible for sabotaging Reigns as much as all the other faces. Their booking of Reigns is essentially to try to get him over by suppressing everyone else because Reigns is so grossly limited that that's the only way to make him look strong. 

Suffice to say, I was a fan ... then he got exposed ... and I realized that there's nothing there to actually be a fan of ... and this is coming from a life-long Warrior mark :draper2 

Reigns booking and lack of overness with the fans (and therefore since his booking is so closely tied to the booking of everyone else as they have to be made to look worse) is the worst I've seen in WWE's history and I've at least seen some of almost all of the the champions (minus Del Rio and Sheamus) since Hogan.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I'm not.

Yes I have defended Reigns himself on here and will continue to do so but i have never said I like the build this match. They could do much better with this feud imo. It's vince and the writers who are hurt this feud not Reigns himself. Even if bryan was In Reigns spot I believe that feud would be shit as well thanks to Vince


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

His feud with Bryan albeit being good completely screwed up his program with Lesnar.

One precious month lost just because a certain crowd in Philadelphia decided to behave like disgruntled kids outside a closed toy shop which led to the management putting up a litmus test for Reigns to prove his popularity to progress to WM (which he did btw).

A lot of progress would have been made in the title feud irrespective of Lesnar being there or not but now with all the time lost and with Lesnar's schedule, sadly there is no other alternative to a half baked buildup.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I'm not happy at all. The WWE has made me not care about the main event at all. 

I wanted Reigns to face either Rusev, HHH or be involved in a triple threat at WM 31. But WWE went a different way. So be it, but they picked Roman knowing full well of his limitations and that he was still green. At the very least, stand by that decision and not half ass this push to the main event. I'm not sure what there is to root for between Lesnar and Reigns.

I hated last night. Reigns was booked like a total bitch who was too afraid to get in Lesnar's face. Heyman talked about him like a dog but he couldn't bring his ass to the ring and clap back? That's not making Roman "strong". It's weak booking.


----------



## GAD247

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Not sure how RR fans could be anything less than happy about his booking. 

Just look at the IC title scene right now... He could have been involved with that...So count your blessings...


----------



## heizenberg the G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

2 weeks in a row his coming to near crickets last week the show was clearly aimed at him and what happened ratings dropped to 2.7 thats pretty brutal the dude is flopping miserably.I dont think they will turn him heel they invested to much in this guy already.

The guy is about to get the biggest rub ever against Lesnar his going to headline Wrestlemania its unaccaptable the level of pops his getting Curtis Axel is outpopping him fpalm 


:maury Reigns marks blaming Wiz Khalify I love it classic but ill give them the benefit of the doubt its hard to admit your favorite is failing. It was hard for me to admit that this company dont value Ambrose but if he comes next week to crickets again its time to take it like a man Reigns mark you guy has flopped.


----------



## Stone Hot

CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> His feud with Bryan albeit being good completely screwed up his program with Lesnar.
> 
> One precious month lost just because a certain crowd in Philadelphia decided to behave like disgruntled kids outside a closed toy shop which led to the management putting up a litmus test for Reigns to prove his popularity to progress to WM (which he did btw).
> 
> A lot of progress would have been made in the title feud irrespective of Lesnar being there or not but now with all the time lost and with Lesnar's schedule, sadly there is no other alternative to a half baked buildup.


This^


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> One precious month lost just because a certain crowd in Philadelphia decided to behave like disgruntled kids outside a closed toy shop which led to the management putting up a litmus test for Reigns to prove his popularity to progress to WM (which he did btw).


Right, cause they should just sit and clap like robots and approve everything the WWE does. They paid their tickets, they had every right to act like that. ut with "disgruntled kids."


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I don't even see how anyone can be a fan anymore. 

The man has been exposed. The Shield 6 man tag format was perfect for him. But on his own he looks like a fish out of water or the social outcast standing around awkwardly in a populated playground. 

He can't carry a match, has no leadership in the ring, has zero understanding of the psychology in regards to how a good singles match is paced or structured, and is one of the worst mic workers today. The man looked like a potential diamond when he was in the Shield, but in the end has proven to be a total flop and a dud as a singles competitor.

He can still prove himself at mania, but so far he's failed.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

They don't exist. A couple of troll posters doesn't count as Roman Reigns fans.

He has gotten some good reactions before but so has Jack Swagger. He has no built up fan base


----------



## RAW360

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

You hit the nail on the head. I'm not a Reigns fan. I was pulling for Ambrose, Ziggler, or Bryan to win the Rumble but we got what we got. The only time I was legitimately somewhat interested in this feud was the night after the Rumble when Reigns, Lesnar, and Heyman had that backstage segment which included a nice stare down.

Since then, we haven't seen anything like that. Terrible way to book a Mania main event.


----------



## Zarra

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

They are 14 year olds,of course they are happy


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Chrome said:


> Right, cause they should just sit and clap like robots and approve everything the WWE does. They paid their tickets, they had every right to act like that. ut with "disgruntled kids."


Well seeing that no crowd backed them up to comprehensively boo Reigns when they needed to..they surely look like a laughing stock now and deserve to be called out on it.


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> His feud with Bryan albeit being good completely screwed up his program with Lesnar.
> 
> One precious month lost just because a certain crowd in Philadelphia decided to behave like disgruntled kids outside a closed toy shop which led to the management putting up a litmus test for Reigns to prove his popularity to progress to WM (which he did btw).
> 
> A lot of progress would have been made in the title feud irrespective of Lesnar being there or not but now with all the time lost and with Lesnar's schedule, sadly there is no other alternative to a half baked buildup.


Lesnar v Roman flopping has nothing to do with Bryan. Roman can't cut a promo so he's not even interacting with Heyman and Lesnar. Lesnar has limited appearances and doesn't wrestle so all builds with him are pretty boring to begin with.


----------



## DemBoy

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I don't buy that Reddit tea. It's coming from the same site that put it out there that Roman Reigns took steroids and that *Daniel's Bryan's live audience responses were being altered by the WWE*. I have posted videos in this very thread of his positive crowd reactions but they get no sold. Last night was a lackluster crowd but yet it only seems to reflect badly on Reigns for some.


You don't found odd that during Bryan's entire entrance the whole crowd were just gesturing the "Yes!" chant and making no sound at all? Oh and BTW, the whole Reigns steroids thing was from a guy claiming to be Mysterio's son, so not even Wreddit bought that crap.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Really expected Reigns to come out last night, if he is a "bad ass" show me... Get in Lesnars face, show no fear.. Someting... 

Seems like the build to Fastlane was better. Sad to say that.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



GAD247 said:


> Not sure how RR fans could be anything less than happy about his booking.
> 
> Just look at the IC title scene right now... He could have been involved with that...So count your blessings...


It would have been better with Reigns in that program actually (in a one on one, not this random fuckery). 

Reigns being in the main event and winning clean is a career killer. At least with the IC belt program his career would have been more salvageable. They can still salvage Reigns' career by finding a way to end the mania with the highest level of fuckery which would be to leave the title vacant and create a winner take all tournament. 

I know it's been done before to death but at this point it makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DemBoy said:


> You don't found odd that during Bryan's entire entrance the whole crowd were just gesturing the "Yes!" chant and making no sound at all? Oh and BTW, the whole Reigns steroids thing was from a guy claiming to be Mysterio's son, so not even Wreddit bought that crap.


I thought the crowd was lackluster last night and I did legitimately think this before Reigns came out. If the WWE is messing with the audio for Bryan, why not manipulate it for Reigns too? I know that Reigns isn't the most over at the moment though.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

This whole "build up" has been a combination of lazy, shitty booking and Reigns' limitations. If it were someone at least decent on the mic, they'd put them in the ring cutting promos with Heyman weekly to make it somewhat interesting without Lesnar there. Instead, he's in terrible tag matches that have nothing to do with his storyline at all. None of this feels like RTWM, it's all been garbage.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I don't know what the Reigns push actually needs to get the haters to pipe down, the manager pumps up his client.....if Reigns comes down and puts them in their place, it's just going to be this "OMGZ fucking Superman booking like so predictable" didn't speak yet..."OMGZ he sux on the mic"....

Better off keeping them separate, Reigns doing his job having matches and training for his big fight. The overconfident champion not training as hard as he should because of how dominant he has been and the manager keeping him happy and complacent so he stays with him.

What exactly am I missing here? They're building a fight, not a wrestling match. Should they go the hokey route and have them team up wins the tag titles because it's wacky to have these two guys who are set to face each other at Mania have to team up in an unlikely tag team? Do that shit?

Should they be brawling every week? Should Reigns be bullying Heyman around? 

No. It's fine. The less of them the better, because the only thing exhausting about this push is the resistance to it because Reigns "isn't their guy".


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



GillbergReturns said:


> Lesnar v Roman flopping has nothing to do with Bryan. Roman can't cut a promo so he's not even interacting with Heyman and Lesnar. Lesnar has limited appearances and doesn't wrestle so all builds with him are pretty boring to begin with.


It's not always about having head to head mic wars for 15 minutes every week, the Lesnar-Reigns-Heyman segment after RR was a great segment and gave the feud a headstart, no reason why such a good start couldn't have been followed up with instead of putting it on the back burner for a month.


----------



## DemBoy

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I thought the crowd was lackluster last night and I did legitimately think this before Reigns came out. If the WWE is messing with the audio for Bryan, why not manipulate it for Reigns too? I know that Reigns isn't the most over at the moment though.


I don't know, maybe they did manipulate it or maybe they didn't. It was odd as fuck to see the crowd just gesturing and making no noise when Bryan came out, it wasn't odd as fuck to hear a mild reaction when Roman came out.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Well seeing that no crowd backed them up to comprehensively boo Reigns when they needed to..they surely look like a laughing stock now and deserve to be called out on it.


Right, they're just apathetic to him now because they realized he's not worth booing. Yeah, that's definitely an improvement.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

There is still 2 weeks to go so things could change, but I don't expect them to, but for the way last night was booked with a Lesnar appearance and it was just Brock standing next to Heyman cutting a promo and no Reigns interaction:

Last night Reigns' Road to Wrestlemania took yet another wrong turn and this time lead him to drive off a cliff.


----------



## TheDazzler

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I`m okay FOR NOW with Bryan winning the IC belt. He will become Triple Crown Winner and the one of the few from the current roster that has won every possible title.


----------



## snail69

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Reptar said:


> I was a fan of Reigns around this time last year but when he was finally given his own programs to carry, he showed that he doesn't have much to offer beyond looks. He can't cut a promo. He can't be a ring general. He doesn't have an authoritative presence (In his first meeting with Lesnar, it looked like he was going to cry).
> 
> Since being asked to carry his feuds, none of his feuds have actually had the quality a main event program should have .. Even the main event. I'm actually very lax (despite popular thought) when it comes to judging talent and will give them a lot of leeway if they even bring a single thing to the table like an epic promo, or a major in-ring moment ... But with Reigns it's been a long wait to absolute nothing.
> 
> The WWE is obviously partly responsible for sabotaging Reigns as much as all the other faces. Their booking of Reigns is essentially to try to get him over by suppressing everyone else because Reigns is so grossly limited that that's the only way to make him look strong.
> 
> Suffice to say, I was a fan ... then he got exposed ... and I realized that there's nothing there to actually be a fan of ... and this is coming from a life-long Warrior mark :draper2
> 
> Reigns booking and lack of overness with the fans (and therefore since his booking is so closely tied to the booking of everyone else as they have to be made to look worse) is the worst I've seen in WWE's history and I've at least seen some of almost all of the the champions (minus Del Rio and Sheamus) since Hogan.


This. Word for word. Excellent post.

I've waited and waited to get behind him but when he won't even confront Lesnar and Heyman three weeks away from Wrestlemania then it's time to really get worried for him.

Lesnar was getting cheered big time last night too whereas Reigns came out to no reaction.

And why are they using him as a pawn in a feud between Rollins and Orton three weeks away from the biggest night of his life? So crazy!! He was barely on TV last night and didn't even celebrate his victory. Very strange in my eyes.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Chrome said:


> Right, they're just apathetic to him now because they realized he's not worth booing. Yeah, that's definitely an improvement.


Also, Reigns fans with their ridiculously low standards now judging their guy by how he DOESN'T get booed as opposed to how much he got cheered :lol


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> It's not always about having head to head mic wars for 15 minutes every week, the Lesnar-Reigns-Heyman segment after RR was a great segment and gave the feud a headstart, no reason why such a good start couldn't have been followed up with instead of putting it on the back burner for a month.


A few weeks ago it was Lesnar that walked out so give him some "credit" to. What's the excuse for last night? Another month lost. 

Reigns needed something to do and Bryans one of the few that are going to get a decent match with him.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> His feud with Bryan albeit being good completely screwed up his program with Lesnar.
> 
> One precious month lost just because a certain crowd in Philadelphia decided to behave like disgruntled kids outside a closed toy shop which led to the management putting up a litmus test for Reigns to prove his popularity to progress to WM (which he did btw).
> 
> A lot of progress would have been made in the title feud irrespective of Lesnar being there or not but now with all the time lost and with Lesnar's schedule, sadly there is no other alternative to a half baked buildup.


ut

I've seen many Roman fans say that working with Bryan has been the best he has looked...and I agree. Reigns was finally able to be the badass that his fans were wanting. It also gave him some legitimate wins,honestly WWE should've did it earlier, instead they didn't want Bryan overshadowing Reigns.

Reigns got a win over a star and someone who Kayfabe has beaten HHH,Cena,Batista,Orton clean. Reigns would've been in a shit feud with Big Show at FASTLANE...

This buildup seems so boring because Reigns hasn't worked with anyone exciting outside of Bryan. WWE dropped the ball around. It's like they just said "Okay Reigns is winning the title ,that's it"...without trying to make his buildup to his first ever title bigger.


The funny and sad part is Bryan had an amazing build up to Mania and it was unintentional up until the Royal Rumble :drake1


----------



## snail69

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Well seeing that no crowd backed them up to comprehensively boo Reigns when they needed to..they surely look like a laughing stock now and deserve to be called out on it.



He's getting no reaction though which is worse!


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Nope. The two have had little to no interaction. If they don't trust him to cut promos, then they should have kept him in the mid-card. All they're doing now is pissing everyone off.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DemBoy said:


> I don't know, maybe they did manipulate it or maybe they didn't. It was odd as fuck to see the crowd just gesturing and making no noise when Bryan came out, it wasn't odd as fuck to hear a mild reaction when Roman came out.


Yeah, I don't put anything past the WWE but I just found the crowd to be disengaged for the most part. But I thought Bryan got the better reactions of the evening. He just doesn't seem to be as white hot as last year. 



A-C-P said:


> There is still 2 weeks to go so things could change, but I don't expect them to, but for the way last night was booked with a Lesnar appearance and it was just Brock standing next to Heyman cutting a promo and no Reigns interaction:
> 
> Last night Reigns' Road to Wrestlemania took yet another wrong turn and this time lead him to drive off a cliff.


I already knew last night was a disaster but I got the exclamation point when even @Legit BOSS had enough. This is headed for a trainwreck. But I wouldn't be surprised if Vince sells his soul to pull this off. :vince5


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> Yeah, I don't put anything past the WWE but I just found the crowd to be disengaged for the most part. But I thought Bryan got the better reactions of the evening. He just doesn't seem to be as white hot as last year.
> 
> 
> 
> I already knew last night was a disaster but I got the exclamation point when even @Legit BOSS had enough. This is headed for a trainwreck.* But I wouldn't be surprised if Vince sells his soul to pull this off.* :vince5


Assuming Vince even has a soul left to sell :jericho2


----------



## GillbergReturns

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

It's really to the point where WWE only has 1 way out of this. Reigns v Lesnar can't ME let HHH v Sting do that and Reigns is got to lose. A heel turn with Heyman is not going to work. You can't do a Shield reunion because Rollins is squared in as the guy as a heel, and if Reigns wins clean it's going to be a dead match with no reaction afterwards and then he's going to get murdered the following day.

Lesnar is booked for the following Raw so you can get the belt off of him there.

You just have to admit it's a bust and move forward from there. My bet is they were banking on the Rock carrying him and that all went away when Rock got booed at the Rumble. It's now you're on your own bro.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Chrome said:


> Right, they're just apathetic to him now because they realized he's not worth booing. Yeah, that's definitely an improvement.


Then directly or indirectly they're accepting what they're getting..nothing else to see here, funny that no such apathy was shown last year..fans surely do shift goalposts pretty quick.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Good thread, OP as I was beginning to wonder the same thing.

Yes they've got their guy where I imagine they want him, but the build up to the biggest match of his career has sucked. It's been a bunch of sit down interviews from a Reigns, and Heyman coming out and saying "Roman Reigns is a badass!!" "Roman Reigns can't beat Brock Lesnar!!!" 
It's the same garbage every week, it was good that Lesnar was there last night but he should really be there every week as the defending champion going into WrestleMania. The promo from Heyman was better last night I'll admit. The UFC mention was pretty awesome. :mark: Heyman and Lesnar really compliment eachother, without Lesnar it's just Heyman rambling on about how good Lesnar is. When Lesnar is there he gets to interact with him which is really beneficial.


----------



## People Power

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I'm not a Reigns fan but, I don't know how anyone can be enjoying the build to the Lesnar vs Reigns match.

The two have had one interaction since Reigns won the rumble, and WWE missed a great opportunity on RAW to continue to build the feud. Instead they decided to have Brock just stand there while Heyman continues to do everything to build the match, while all Reigns did was have his match and that was it. WWE now only have one more chance to build the match with both superstars on RAW.


----------



## GAD247

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Reptar said:


> It would have been better with Reigns in that program actually (in a one on one, not this random fuckery).
> 
> Reigns being in the main event and winning clean is a career killer. At least with the IC belt program his career would have been more salvageable. They can still salvage Reigns' career by finding a way to end the mania with the highest level of fuckery which would be to leave the title vacant and create a winner take all tournament.
> 
> I know it's been done before to death but at this point it makes the most sense to me.



"If" i'm a Roman Reigns fan, I do not want him anywhere near the IC title and the current booking. The IC title has done it's fair share of career killing recently. 

Guys running around playing tug of war with the title, fucking burlap sacks... Who knows whats coming next...

"If" I'm a Roman fan, would much rather him be in the main event...

In the end, both programs have sucked ass.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



O Fenômeno said:


> ut
> 
> I've seen many Roman fans say that working with Bryan has been the best he has looked...and I agree. Reigns was finally able to be the badass that his fans were wanting. It also gave him some legitimate wins,honestly WWE should've did it earlier, instead they didn't want Bryan overshadowing Reigns.
> 
> Reigns got a win over a star and someone who Kayfabe has beaten HHH,Cena,Batista,Orton clean. Reigns would've been in a shit feud with Big Show at FASTLANE...
> 
> This buildup seems so boring because Reigns hasn't worked with anyone exciting outside of Bryan. WWE dropped the ball around. It's like they just said "Okay Reigns is winning the title ,that's it"...without trying to make his buildup to his first ever title bigger.
> 
> 
> The funny and sad part is Bryan had an amazing build up to Mania and it was unintentional up until the Royal Rumble :drake1



Daniel Bryan was/is a godsend to Roman. He was the equivalent to Mick Foley in terms of washing the green off him and bringing out the best in him. There was great chemistry and most importantly, a story there. I hope that Bryan/Reigns is revisited once this awful Lesnar/Reigns "feud" is over. Brock can go back to UFC and Bryan and Reigns can continue with their program. Bryan gets to be back in the main event and Reigns gets a more than capable teacher.


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Why should they? Roman's first Royal Rumble win got shitted on and his first WWE title win (as a babyface) as well as his first WrestleMania main event win will most likely get shitted on.

Shame. I was a big Reigns fan when he was with The Shield and even after they split up but the way they pushed him and shoved him down people's throats when he was green as fuck made me dislike him.

Guy got booed the fuck out at the Rumble and they still went with him. Vince knows Reigns is going to get booed @ Mania when he win the WWE title but he still went with him.

All of that because he's a stubborn bastard that doesn't want to change the plan he had since last year.


Truth is with Lesnar ending a 20+ year Streak and squashing the face of the company, no wrestler on the current roster deserve that rub unless he was drawing crazy money like a Hogan, an Austin or a Rock. But Bryan would've been a much better option than Roman.

Sure with Bryan winning, you didn't have the "create a new superstar" storyline but a "David vs Goliath, Uncrowned Returning Champ vs Unstoppable Current Champ" would've been one hell of a storyline.

And with Bryan being (arguably) the best technical wrestler of this generation and Brock (arguably) the best powerhouse of this generation, you'd have a match for the ages.

But Vince was too stubborn and refused to change his plans.


After Cm Punk dropped the pipebomb, during the "Summer of Punk", he was red hot, you had something special with Punk.

Last year with the YES Movement, and with Triple H and Stephanie excelling @ their roles, you had something special with Bryan too.



This Road to Mania, you don't have anything close to "special" with Reigns, you don't have that "magic", you just have a below average performer who WWE is trying to turn into a Superstar and it's failing miserably.

The crowd reaction for Roman has been terrible and not how WWE expected them to be, the ratings are going down and everything is falling apart.


Good job Vince.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



O Fenômeno said:


> ut
> 
> I've seen many Roman fans say that working with Bryan has been the best he has looked...and I agree. Reigns was finally able to be the badass that his fans were wanting. It also gave him some legitimate wins,honestly WWE should've did it earlier, instead they didn't want Bryan overshadowing Reigns.
> 
> Reigns got a win over a star and someone who Kayfabe has beaten HHH,Cena,Batista,Orton clean. Reigns would've been in a shit feud with Big Show at FASTLANE...
> 
> This buildup seems so boring because Reigns hasn't worked with anyone exciting outside of Bryan. WWE dropped the ball around. It's like they just said "Okay Reigns is winning the title ,that's it"...without trying to make his buildup to his first ever title bigger.
> 
> 
> The funny and sad part is Bryan had an amazing build up to Mania and it was unintentional up until the Royal Rumble :drake1


That whole feud was more of a trial by fire for Reigns, if he had got half the reactions Batista was getting last year in the same window he would have been sent packing for Bryan straightaway, I ain't even arguing on whether the feud was good or not, it was definitely a quality feud and allowed Reigns to flex his repertoire but for sure didn't leave any room to properly build up a WM main event feud from scratch.

You can speculate all you want as to what it would have been if the Bryan-Reigns feud didn't happen but seeing the aftermath it is FOR SURE that the build-up for the main event (however it may have been) has been compromised.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



GAD247 said:


> "If" i'm a Roman Reigns fan, I do not want him anywhere near the IC title and the current booking. The IC title has done it's fair share of career killing recently.
> 
> Guys running around playing tug of war with the title, fucking burlap sacks... Who knows whats coming next...
> 
> "If" I'm a Roman fan, would much rather him be in the main event...
> 
> In the end, both programs have sucked ass.


TBH, if the WWE knew what they were doing, Reigns would be in an IC program where it mattered (and the belt never would have been a career killer in the first place) and we would never even be having this discussion because the WWE would be better overal. The entire landscape would be better.

There's all sorts of if's out there, but the fact remains that the WWE creative has just put out probably the worst single year in its history. It's getting to the early New Gen era bad .. but even then I absolutely recall Diesel being significantly more over than Reigns is now even though he too was made champion during WWE's biggest decline. 

At least even Diesel was still working at a time when the WWE had a lot of its own brand integrity even if it was losing out to its competition .. Now Reigns is set to become the champion of its worst years with the future looking bleaker because the Network isn't taking off and they've pretty much kissed their entire PPV business goodbye. Worst of all is that the WWE is at one of its lowest points ever in terms of fan loyalty and trust. The brand has taken major hits because of CM Punk's walkout and social media backlash. Outside of the hardcore fans, being a fan of the WWE is considered a massive joke. 

Last I checked, they're promising 4-5 million network numbers and given how much they've struggled to even break 1 million (which they actually haven't in terms of paid subscribers) they're looking at a vastly shrinking business. 

The magazine is gone. The network management is in shambles with almost no new content rolling out. The PPV's are starting to look more and more like episodes of Raw and SD. The production values are dropping. They're cutting costs all over the place and bleeding money in every direction. 

If this mania fails to impress and encourage buys, with Lesnar leaving and Cena on the decline and Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler, Reigns, Rollins and anyone else that could remotely have become a draw by now being sabotaged, how the hell is the WWE even expecting to break a million network buys let alone the 2 they need for solvency.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Bobholly39 said:


> I'm not a Reigns hater nearly as much as I simply like Bryan and am upset he's not in the main event. What I mean by this is - I could be convinced to like Reigns. GIVE ME A REASON TO!!! HE doesn't talk, he doesn't act like a badass, nothing...
> 
> I don't like Reigns - but to those of you who do, aren't even you guys pissed by his booking?


*I appreciate your concern and in turn I will release all of my feelings on the situation.

The handling of Roman Reigns since the inception of his singles run has been abysmal. Their original goal was to cut everyone's momentum and keep him strong under the radar in the mid card so he would look like the only one capable of saving us from Lesnar by default. They gave him irrelevant matches with the likes of Rybaxel, endless Kane squashes, and a DEAD feud with Orton that was supposedly the biggest match of his career at the time. Reigns still remained the most over guy on the roster from June to August despite his asinine storyline booking. They kept him away from Dean while Seth stomped his face in every week, which made absolutely no sense. There was even a segment where Cena and Reigns WATCHED Ambrose get beaten down and did nothing about it. They wanted to keep Reigns out of the picture so once again he could swoop in and do what little brother Dean couldn't. He embarrassed Seth every week and pinned him within 3 weeks on FREE TELEVISION; something Ambrose failed to do for 2 months straight on PPV. This obviously caused backlash and began to derail Roman's momentum. He was not getting booed, but he did not have any compelling storyline to get attached to. Why get attached to a guy that just runs over what should be formidable opponents without a real struggle? They skipped the struggle and went straight for the payoffs, and that's what's causing much of the indifference or disdain towards Reigns. 

After his injury, the crowd got hot for him again and began consistently chanting his name in arenas without him doing anything, but then the fairy tales came and he was never the same. During the summer, Reigns' promos were so bad they were funny, but when he returned, they were just bad, and it was not funny. They tried to continue the trend of being slick and keeping Reigns in irrelevant mid card matches with the likes of Fandango and Big Show while Daniel Bryan was front and center. To make things worse, they tossed all of the IWC favorites over like trash, brought in Reigns afterwards, and kept him hidden in the corner before leaving him in a final 3 of KANE AND BIG SHOW. So to recap: everyone who was visibly working hard on screen for several months, and Daniel Bryan who still had a compelling story, got treated like mid card jobbers while Reigns pulled a win out of his ass with no momentum.

After the Rumble, Reigns started to be presented as he should have been from the start. This is the Reigns we fans have been telling you about for the last 8 months. For the last 6 weeks, he's been booked as a dominant tweener instead of an underdog in peril who sells for most of the match. Reigns has been able to show what he can do and bust out a lot more of his FCW moveset, and working with top workers like Rollins, Harper, and Bryan instead of Big Show and Kane has helped him tremendously. I love his in ring booking, but hate his storyline booking. The reason there is indifference towards Reigns is because he isn't interacting with Lesnar at all. The irony of the situation is that Reigns got better reactions while feuding with Daniel Bryan. The crowds showed that they're there for him when they chanted his name or when some of them began to boo Bryan, and with the guidance of the picture WWE painted of Bryan trying to steal Reigns' moment, successfully drained his momentum to half of what it was last year. No one is hijacking for Bryan because he looked like the bad guy in the situation. With this Lesnar feud, it's been all Paul Heyman. Heyman has done more to make Reigns look strong than this company as a whole. It's like Heyman is doubling over as a manager for Brock AND Reigns. The buildup has been complete trash because they're STILL wasting Lesnar's appearances on having him stand there like an idiot while Heyman verbally fellates him for 20 minutes. Last night, there was no excuse for Reigns not to COME OUT OF THE TITANTRON, walk to the ring with fire burning in his eyes, and buck up to Lesnar. Instead, they had him be used as a plot device in a 5 minute main event for the Orton/Rollins program that shouldn't have taken this long to get off the ground in the first place. They let Reigns win the Rumble, they let Reigns go over Bryan, so they need to get over their fear of Lesnar being cheered and Reigns being booed. They didn't let crowd reactions affect their direction up until this point, so there's no reason to pull out 3 weeks before the biggest show of the year.

In summary, instead of giving the fans reasons to get behind Reigns, they tried to keep him in the background and make everyone else look as bad as possible so he would look better in comparison. It's completely counterproductive. If everyone were booked to their strengths, there would still be those who support Reigns for what he brings to the table. Everyone has different tastes. If you take away what they like and try to force something they don't like, they will only resent you for it, and that's what causes the backlash.*


----------



## The Bare Wrassler

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Pretty sad that Roman was nothing more than a plot device this week. They should be making his every Raw appearance count from here till 'mania.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> His feud with Bryan albeit being good completely screwed up his program with Lesnar.
> 
> One precious month lost just because a certain crowd in Philadelphia decided to behave like disgruntled kids outside a closed toy shop which led to the management putting up a litmus test for Reigns to prove his popularity to progress to WM (which he did btw).
> 
> A lot of progress would have been made in the title feud irrespective of Lesnar being there or not but now with all the time lost and with Lesnar's schedule, sadly there is no other alternative to a half baked buildup.


He proved his popularity? How so? He's in the biggest match at Mania and is getting reactions on par with the Usos. Bryan, Orton, Ziggler and Ambrose are all just as or more over than him.

And the Bryan program really didn't ruin his program with Lesnar because Lesnar wouldn't have showed up regardless. Last night was his first appearance in two months, surely if he could have appeared earlier he would have.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



AboveAverageBob said:


> A few weeks ago it was Lesnar that walked out so give him some "credit" to. What's the excuse for last night? Another month lost.
> 
> Reigns needed something to do and Bryans one of the few that are going to get a decent match with him.


No one's arguing on whether the feud was good or not. It was definitely good but seeing the bigger picture it was as good as useless.

Let me give you a political analogy- suppose elections are due in 3 months time and the ruling party has to convince the people to vote for them in that window.. what's the better thing to do? Is it to launch a new welfare scheme which may very well may be a good step but in the context of the elections will obviously be seen as a desperation move on the part of the government or is it to aggressively hard sell the work that they have actually done in their tenure (however big or small it may have been)? It's a no brainer actually.


----------



## Stone Hot

Legit BOSS said:


> *I appreciate your concern and in turn I will release all of my feelings on the situation.
> 
> The handling of Roman Reigns since the inception of his singles run has been abysmal. Their original goal was to cut everyone's momentum and keep him strong under the radar in the mid card so he would look like the only one capable of saving us from Lesnar by default. They gave him irrelevant matches with the likes of Rybaxel, endless Kane squashes, and a DEAD feud with Orton that was supposedly the biggest match of his career at the time. Reigns still remained the most over guy on the roster from June to August despite his asinine storyline booking. They kept him away from Dean while Seth stomped his face in every week, which made absolutely no sense. There was even a segment where Cena and Reigns WATCHED Ambrose get beaten down and did nothing about it. They wanted to keep Reigns out of the picture so once again he could swoop in and do what little brother Dean couldn't. He embarrassed Seth every week and pinned him within 3 weeks on FREE TELEVISION; something Ambrose failed to do for 2 months straight on PPV. This obviously caused backlash and began to derail Roman's momentum. He was not getting booed, but he did not have any compelling storyline to get attached to. Why get attached to a guy that just runs over what should be formidable opponents without a real struggle? They skipped the struggle and went straight for the payoffs, and that's what's causing much of the indifference or disdain towards Reigns.
> 
> After his injury, the crowd got hot for him again and began consistently chanting his name in arenas without him doing anything, but then the fairy tales came and he was never the same. During the summer, Reigns' promos were so bad they were funny, but when he returned, they were just bad, and it was not funny. They tried to continue the trend of being slick and keeping Reigns in irrelevant mid card matches with the likes of Fandango and Big Show while Daniel Bryan was front and center. To make things worse, they tossed all of the IWC favorites over like trash, brought in Reigns afterwards, and kept him hidden in the corner before leaving him in a final 3 of KANE AND BIG SHOW. So to recap: everyone who was visibly working hard on screen for several months, and Daniel Bryan who still had a compelling story, got treated like mid card jobbers while Reigns pulled a win out of his ass with no momentum.
> 
> After the Rumble, Reigns started to be presented as he should have been from the start. This is the Reigns we fans have been telling you about for the last 8 months. For the last 6 weeks, he's been booked as a dominant tweener instead of an underdog in peril who sells for most of the match. Reigns has been able to show what he can do and bust out a lot more of his FCW moveset, and working with top workers like Rollins, Harper, and Bryan instead of Big Show and Kane has helped him tremendously. I love his in ring booking, but hate his storyline booking. The reason there is indifference towards Reigns is because he isn't interacting with Lesnar at all. The irony of the situation is that Reigns got better reactions while feuding with Daniel Bryan. The crowds showed that they're there for him when they chanted his name or when some of them began to boo Bryan, and with the guidance of the picture WWE painted of Bryan trying to steal Reigns' moment, successfully drained his momentum to half of what it was last year. No one is hijacking for Bryan because he looked like the bad guy in the situation. With this Lesnar feud, it's been all Paul Heyman. Heyman has done more to make Reigns look strong than this company as a whole. It's like Heyman is doubling over as a manager for Brock AND Reigns. The buildup has been complete trash because they're STILL wasting Lesnar's appearances on having him stand there like an idiot while Heyman verbally fellates him for 20 minutes. Last night, there was no excuse for Reigns not to COME OUT OF THE TITANTRON, walk to the ring with fire burning in his eyes, and buck up to Lesnar. Instead, they had him be used as a plot device in a 5 minute main event for the Orton/Rollins program that shouldn't have taken this long to get off the ground in the first place. They let Reigns win the Rumble, they let Reigns go over Bryan, so they need to get over their fear of Lesnar being cheered and Reigns being booed. They didn't like crowd reactions affect their direction until this point, so there's no reason to pull out 3 weeks before the biggest show of the year.
> 
> In summary, instead of giving the fans reasons to get behind Reigns, they tried to keep him in the background and make everyone else look as bad as possible so he would look better in comparison. It's completely counterproductive. If everyone were booked to their strengths, there would still be those who support Reigns for what he brings to the table. Everyone has different tastes. If you take away what they like and try to force something they don't like, they will only resent you for it, and that's what causes the backlash.*


:clap :clap :clap :clap :clap
Well said well said. People please read this


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



#Mark said:


> He proved his popularity? How so? He's in the biggest match at Mania and is getting reactions on par with the Usos. Bryan, Orton, Ziggler and Ambrose are all just as or more over than him.
> 
> And the Bryan program really didn't ruin his program with Lesnar because Lesnar wouldn't have showed up regardless. Last night was his first appearance in two months, surely if he could have appeared earlier he would have.


It's because he was supposed to be booed out of the building every show for a month but instead to the surprise of many.. especially on this board was able to split the reactions to the extent that Bryan was getting his weakest reactions in 3 years with even a few boos sprinkled in (which was otherwise thought to be impossible) and that salvaged his main event at WM but definitely took it's toll on what Reigns' popularity used to be BEFORE the Rumble which was immense.


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I appreciate your concern and in turn I will release all of my feelings on the situation.
> 
> The handling of Roman Reigns since the inception of his singles run has been abysmal. Their original goal was to cut everyone's momentum and keep him strong under the radar in the mid card so he would look like the only one capable of saving us from Lesnar by default. They gave him irrelevant matches with the likes of Rybaxel, endless Kane squashes, and a DEAD feud with Orton that was supposedly the biggest match of his career at the time. Reigns still remained the most over guy on the roster from June to August despite his asinine storyline booking. They kept him away from Dean while Seth stomped his face in every week, which made absolutely no sense. There was even a segment where Cena and Reigns WATCHED Ambrose get beaten down and did nothing about it. They wanted to keep Reigns out of the picture so once again he could swoop in and do what little brother Dean couldn't. He embarrassed Seth every week and pinned him within 3 weeks on FREE TELEVISION; something Ambrose failed to do for 2 months straight on PPV. This obviously caused backlash and began to derail Roman's momentum. He was not getting booed, but he did not have any compelling storyline to get attached to. Why get attached to a guy that just runs over what should be formidable opponents without a real struggle? They skipped the struggle and went straight for the payoffs, and that's what's causing much of the indifference or disdain towards Reigns.
> 
> After his injury, the crowd got hot for him again and began consistently chanting his name in arenas without him doing anything, but then the fairy tales came and he was never the same. During the summer, Reigns' promos were so bad they were funny, but when he returned, they were just bad, and it was not funny. They tried to continue the trend of being slick and keeping Reigns in irrelevant mid card matches with the likes of Fandango and Big Show while Daniel Bryan was front and center. To make things worse, they tossed all of the IWC favorites over like trash, brought in Reigns afterwards, and kept him hidden in the corner before leaving him in a final 3 of KANE AND BIG SHOW. So to recap: everyone who was visibly working hard on screen for several months, and Daniel Bryan who still had a compelling story, got treated like mid card jobbers while Reigns pulled a win out of his ass with no momentum.
> 
> After the Rumble, Reigns started to be presented as he should have been from the start. This is the Reigns we fans have been telling you about for the last 8 months. For the last 6 weeks, he's been booked as a dominant tweener instead of an underdog in peril who sells for most of the match. Reigns has been able to show what he can do and bust out a lot more of his FCW moveset, and working with top workers like Rollins, Harper, and Bryan instead of Big Show and Kane has helped him tremendously. I love his in ring booking, but hate his storyline booking. The reason there is indifference towards Reigns is because he isn't interacting with Lesnar at all. The irony of the situation is that Reigns got better reactions while feuding with Daniel Bryan. The crowds showed that they're there for him when they chanted his name or when some of them began to boo Bryan, and with the guidance of the picture WWE painted of Bryan trying to steal Reigns' moment, successfully drained his momentum to half of what it was last year. No one is hijacking for Bryan because he looked like the bad guy in the situation. With this Lesnar feud, it's been all Paul Heyman. Heyman has done more to make Reigns look strong than this company as a whole. It's like Heyman is doubling over as a manager for Brock AND Reigns. The buildup has been complete trash because they're STILL wasting Lesnar's appearances on having him stand there like an idiot while Heyman verbally fellates him for 20 minutes. Last night, there was no excuse for Reigns not to COME OUT OF THE TITANTRON, walk to the ring with fire burning in his eyes, and buck up to Lesnar. Instead, they had him be used as a plot device in a 5 minute main event for the Orton/Rollins program that shouldn't have taken this long to get off the ground in the first place. They let Reigns win the Rumble, they let Reigns go over Bryan, so they need to get over their fear of Lesnar being cheered and Reigns being booed. They didn't like crowd reactions affect their direction until this point, so there's no reason to pull out 3 weeks before the biggest show of the year.
> 
> In summary, instead of giving the fans reasons to get behind Reigns, they tried to keep him in the background and make everyone else look as bad as possible so he would look better in comparison. It's completely counterproductive. If everyone were booked to their strengths, there would still be those who support Reigns for what he brings to the table. Everyone has different tastes. If you take away what they like and try to force something they don't like, they will only resent you for it, and that's what causes the backlash.*


^ This.

Reigns feuding with Rusev @ Mania 31 and beating The Rock @ WM32 main event would've been the best scenario but WWE fucked up big time.


----------



## The5star_Kid

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Im not pissed but I am saddened by the booking, it's just horrible. Haymon cut a heck of a promo on Raw last night and called Reigns/Rocks family criminals and cannibals and Reigns doesnt do anything but come out and fight Rollins which was more to do with Rollins/Randy than Reigns. WTH is this???


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

There will never come a time I'm happy with WWE and their ridiculous booking, but I am satisfied with the past couple of months and how Roman has been portrayed better than immediately after his return from the hernia surgery. I'm looking forward to the match at WM. I just wish WWE would put a muzzle on Heyman during the match. LOL


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Deezy said:


> I don't know what the Reigns push actually needs to get the haters to pipe down, the manager pumps up his client.....if Reigns comes down and puts them in their place, it's just going to be this "OMGZ fucking Superman booking like so predictable" didn't speak yet..."OMGZ he sux on the mic"....
> 
> Better off keeping them separate, Reigns doing his job having matches and training for his big fight. The overconfident champion not training as hard as he should because of how dominant he has been and the manager keeping him happy and complacent so he stays with him.
> 
> What exactly am I missing here? They're building a fight, not a wrestling match. Should they go the hokey route and have them team up wins the tag titles because it's wacky to have these two guys who are set to face each other at Mania have to team up in an unlikely tag team? Do that shit?
> 
> Should they be brawling every week? Should Reigns be bullying Heyman around?
> 
> No. It's fine. The less of them the better, because the only thing exhausting about this push is the resistance to it because Reigns "isn't their guy".


You say this while there are huge Reigns fans that feel the same way as these "haters".


----------



## Stone Hot

TheBOAT said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Reigns feuding with Rusev @ Mania 31 and beating The Rock @ WM32 main event would've been the best scenario but WWE fucked up big time.


Or everything she said they should be doing would've been better.


----------



## Smoogle

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I can't believe any reigns fan would be happy, the only way I could see that is out of pure spite for Daniel bryan fans (Yes his fans not even daniel bryan himself)

Reigns can become great but it's so soon for the guy, he can't talk either his videos are safe guarded behind video promos

it's so weird to know Lesnar/Reigns are both in the arena and don't have face to face interactions..purely because the dude cannot talk to save his life.


----------



## TB Tapp

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Paul Heyman does a promo in the ring by himself and Roman comes out to threaten him. 

Paul Heyman is in the ring with Brock and Roman is nowhere to be found. 

Roman Reigns = coward.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

His booking has been shit, only good part of his RTWM was his feud against Bryan where they actually booked him correctly.


----------



## AboveAverageBob

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> No one's arguing on whether the feud was good or not. It was definitely good but seeing the bigger picture it was as good as useless.
> 
> Let me give you a political analogy- suppose elections are due in 3 months time and the ruling party has to convince the people to vote for them in that window.. what's the better thing to do? Is it to launch a new welfare scheme which may very well may be a good step but in the context of the elections will obviously be seen as a desperation move on the part of the government or is it to aggressively hard sell the work that they have actually done in their tenure (however big or small it may have been)? It's a no brainer actually.


I get your point, I do. I'm just saying with Lesnars limited availability and a lot of time to kill, I can't blame Bryan. Rather I appreciate Bryan gave Reigns something to do on TV and gave him his best match to date.

The debate seemed to lean toward "Theres been no build between Reigns and Lesnar because of the crowd at the Rumble", but even after the Bryan match we had Lesnar walking out then WWE creative totally dropping the ball on Monday. I want to want to see this match, but WWE seems to be killing it. Give me Reigns music on Heyman mid sentence, have him come out and stand there with a "say it now" look on his face.


----------



## Marvin the Martian

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Right now other than Wyatt, Rusev & Cena, I don't know why any of them would be overly thrilled about heading into this Wrestlemania.


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

There´s not much WWE can do with the booking since Reigns needs more protection than any other Wrestlemania main eventer. 

WWE always needs to be careful in what position his in since he´s dead at best and disliked at worst. They ended Undertakers streak so Reigns can be the man to slay the beast. The beast that may not even stay after Wrestlemania. 

So its in WWE best interest to keep Reigns and Lesnar apart since they don´t want the build up to be Lesnar cheered and Reigns booed. 

They fucked up and its to late to change the match now so the best thing they can do now is to ignore the buildup as much as possible and concentrate more on the other matches.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> It's because he was supposed to be booed out of the building every show for a month but instead to the surprise of many.. especially on this board was able to split the reactions to the extent that Bryan was getting his weakest reactions in 3 years with even a few boos sprinkled in (which was otherwise thought to be impossible) and that salvaged his main event at WM but definitely took it's toll on what Reigns' popularity used to be BEFORE the Rumble which was immense.


Reigns' popularity was never "immense" though. He was fairly popular, sure, but in the last eight months was he ever the most popular wrestler on the roster? I can't for the life of me remember one thunderous Reigns reaction but I can link you several different thunderous Bryan reactions last year in the months leading into his Mania main event, and the same for every other lead babyface heading into their first Wrestlemania main event. The fact remains that Reigns at his hottest was always receiving pops that were on the level of a Dolph Ziggler or a Dean Ambrose. That doesn't warrant a Wrestlemania main event in your third PPV singles match.

And while Reigns didn't get booed like Batista after or during his program with Bryan, he's still not getting the desired reaction. In fact he's getting worse than boos, complete apathy. You can attribute that to his program with Bryan but that was necessary to quell the disappointment from fans.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I don't buy that Reddit tea. It's coming from the same site that put it out there that Roman Reigns took steroids and that Daniel's Bryan's live audience responses were being altered by the WWE. I have posted videos in this very thread of his positive crowd reactions but they get no sold. Last night was a lackluster crowd but yet it only seems to reflect badly on Reigns for some.
> 
> RAW's booking of Reigns was atrocious. He is going to be in the main event at WM 31. He needs to be presented as dominant and not some afterthought. Paul Heyman ether'd him and the "baddest Samoan" had no response. He took it like a bitch. Is this really the man that's supposed to slay the beast when he can't even get in his face?! I don't care if Reigns is great on the mic or not. He could've at least been scripted to run up on Lesnar and let his fists do the talking.


They gave him a live mic last week and he shit his pants and completely botched the promo under the slightest bit of pressure from a rowdy crowd. 

What they did this week was actually to benefit Reigns. His booking takes criticism all the time but for the wrong reasons. 

What they did last night is actually the best they can do for him. Short matches, pre taped promos and praying that the crowd buy into his look. 

You see if they'd done all this to begin with instead of asking him to go out there and tell fairy tales and reference Sylvester and tweetie pie then he wouldn't have been so over exposed on the mic. 

Sure, he could have cut the odd live promo but it only ever should have been addressing the point at hand and saying something aggressive and on the nose about his opponent. No comedy bullshit and definitely no stalling. 

Their idea of Roman Reigns is completely different to what Roman Reigns actually is. 

He COULD have been a success but only if he was booked to his strengths and to do all they can to hide/cover up his weaknesses. 

WWE never did this because they don't do this with anybody else either. They are incapable of allowing a performer to just go out and do what they are best at, they try and make them be who they want them to be rather than who they are.

Well it doesn't fucking work like that. Just like you don't tell Stone Cold to be more happy and smiley or for The Rock to be less funny you do not tell Roman Reigns to try and be funny or talk for extended periods of time. It is not in his repertoire. 

If they had just handled this shit like professionals to begin with the push may not be a total failure. Oh it would still flop because the guy is as one dimensional as they come but they might not have completely ruined all his credibility in the eyes of many of the fans. 

Seriously all this ''Let Roman off the leash WWE and let him speak his own words'' NO DON'T PLEASE FOR THE LOVE OF GOD SAVE YOURSELVES THE EMBARRASSMENT! 

He can't talk so don't force it. Book him to his strengths and when he has to say something make it short and sweet and to the point with an exclamation to get a little pop from the crowd. 

It's really not rocket science how all of this should have been done. They've just exposed every single flaw and weakness he has in the past few months so that even all the casual fans are like ''This guy? Really?'' :ti instead of just seeing some cool guy from The Shield going through people and keeping an air of mystery about him. 

Well that all went out the window with his terrible forced promos and live via satellite interviews when he was injured :lol 

The booking is terrible but so is Roman Reigns. Good booking for Roman Reigns is trying to cover up for him. Seriously he is booked best when they limit everything he does. 

His apologists must fucking know this. I've tried to give him a chance but no sorry he's garbage and they are booking him all wrong at the same time as him being garbage which makes him look even fucking worse. 

Total disaster.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



TheBOAT said:


> ^ This.
> 
> Reigns feuding with Rusev @ Mania 31 and beating The Rock @ WM32 main event would've been the best scenario but WWE fucked up big time.


I wanted Rusev/Reigns too or HHH/Reigns. Both seem like solid matches to me and then he'd face Cena at Wm 32. 

But @Legit BOSS put his foot in that post.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@Marrakesh, you have written Roman off. I haven't. I won't attribute bad booking to him and act like there has been no improvement from him. I still like him and make no apology for that.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



TB Tapp said:


> Paul Heyman does a promo in the ring by himself and Roman comes out to threaten him.
> 
> Paul Heyman is in the ring with Brock and Roman is nowhere to be found.
> 
> Roman Reigns = coward.


It is bad booking. But even if he did come out, he'd cut another shitty promo. So, what's the point?

There's a reason why, even though he's getting the big push, they STILL won't let him go out there and cut a 15-20 minute promo. Think about it.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Townes Van Zandt said:


> I'm not a Reigns fan but I don't hate him either. I'm happy to see Reigns vs. Lesnar because Reigns is one of the few guys on the roster that looks believable in the ring with Brock. I think the buildup has been great. I don't want to see them fight prior to Mania, it will feel more special that way.


Reigns is easily one of the _least_ believable guys on the roster who could face Brock.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> @Legit BOSS @Wynter @Nina @Ratman@cookiepuss


Yeah the booking is terrible. Wish I could into the match but they've done nothing to get you excited for the match. I don't understand that you have 2 Raw's left (which I think Brock is only there for one of those) until WM and they've only had Reigns/Lesnar face to face once and the was in a studio interview. You have Reigns/Lesnar in the same building last night and you have Orton/Rollins need the show? Sorry but the WWEWHC feud should be closing Raw.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> Then directly or indirectly they're accepting what they're getting..nothing else to see here, funny that no such apathy was shown last year..fans surely do shift goalposts pretty quick.


Sure, most have accepted that this talentless hack will become the new world champ and they've decided to move on and stop watching. Just check the ratings.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



RAW360 said:


> The only time I was legitimately somewhat interested in this feud was the night after the Rumble when Reigns, Lesnar, and Heyman had that backstage segment which included a nice stare down.
> 
> Since then, we haven't seen anything like that. Terrible way to book a Mania main event.


Ever wonder why, we haven't seen the two on screen together? Two words....



*LIVE CROWDS
*


Think about it, the only time Lesner/Roman faced off were in the studios of WWE's corporate head office where the only "live" audience were paid to watch because they work there, it's not the other way around regarding paying customers of WWE's events. Now sure some people will say that was a one time thing and to them I say well they've had MONTHS since that first staredown, weeks since Fast Lane so where is it?

The only thing they haven't had was anther snow storm to keep the fans away. Good luck Vince, there's NO snow out West. No maybe they are saving a physical fight for Mania, fine but where as Rock/Cena with over a year of no physical altercations had at least segments together, in the ring/backstage the same damn time and the crowd certainly picked sides, are they afraid of the side the crowd picks this time? It's only going to get WORSE.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> @Marrakesh, you have written Roman off. I haven't. I won't attribute bad booking to him and act like there has been no improvement from him. I still like him and make no apology for that.


Well I'm not asking you to apologize :lol. I'd just like it if somebody who criticizes his booking can tell me what they would or should do with him that is different to what i suggested? 

I'm saying they should have completely limited his exposure on TV on the mic and in matches. 

In doing this they should have been able to realize that either

A). This guy is short term money but potentially quite profitable if we book him right and have the casuals eating it up and buying into his image before it becomes transparent to everybody how one dimensional he is. 

or 

B). They actually think he can make vast improvements over the course of the next few years so his big push should be delayed and he should develop in the mid card away from the spotlight were his mistakes come under far less scrutiny and won't ruin him. 


I can see absolutely no justification for giving this guy a live mic and having him go back and forth with anyone let alone Heyman when he is so out of his depth and being touted as the next ''face of the company'' which never EVER should have been brought up to begin with.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If they were desperate not to have him on the mic you do realize thetes ways he can still confront brock without even saying a word. Last night was lazy and showed they don't know how to be creative at all. Instead let's shove reigns in the background of a different feud. That's the kind of lazy rumble booking I had to deal with. Let reigns and brock build heat or why even go in this direction. Makes no sense.


----------



## Anglefan4life

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Deezy said:


> *I don't know what the Reigns push actually needs to get the haters to pipe down, the manager pumps up his client.....if Reigns comes down and puts them in their place, it's just going to be this "OMGZ fucking Superman booking like so predictable" didn't speak yet..."OMGZ he sux on the mic"....*
> 
> .


This is nice. Refreshing to see someone so blatantly eat up what the WWE wants. RR booking since the Rumble has been a major MAJOR cover up on WWE's part. Rumble match booking spoke for itself. Then the Bryan cock suck for a month. Might as well have Bryan bow saying 'I'm not worthy'.

Do you think they recorded a Reigns video like that for Heyman to respond to because Reigns is capable but they just chose against a face-to-face? Why? Why would you accept that with open arms?

I understand he is incapable of looking credible and they did this as a means of protection...again. They put him in the ring in the main event, hoping some of that pop for Orton would rub off on Reigns. 

This is bad. I WANT to like Reigns. I'm going to my first Mania and I don't want this to happen. I feel NOTHING in the main event. It reeks of TRYING SO HARD that I want to boo the fuck out of the main event. I thought I'd side with Lesnar, but Lesnar is pissing me off too with no shows and standing there holding his dick in his hand. This has never happened. Not even for HHH vs Y2J or HHH vs Orton despite neither should have closed out the show.

I thought Lesnar was always must see. Now I know the potential that he may in actuality say and do nothing. 

I also feel NOTHING for Cena vs Rusev. The WWE REALLY want these two to be cheered. I think I will go grab a beer and have a smoke during their match. If Rusev even had the slightest chance of looking good then I'd be a little into it, but Cena is guaranteed this win.

Mania will be all about a ladder match that we honestly want the competitors to have something better. Hopefully Rollins vs Orton gets a falls count anywhere and Sting/HHH delivers. Wyatt/Taker will be a major question mark with predictable ending tho.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I honestly think Vince and Co are thinking, "well Reign's will get shit on by most of the crowd, so why put the effort in just get his "moment" out of the way and we can move on after WM" that's my feeling on the whole thing. 

That's all they want out of this is Reigns holding up the belt, him beating Brock is second to all this really. I'd be disappointed with the booking If I was a Reigns fan, this is supposed to be his big moment but doesn't feel like it right now.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> If they were desperate not to have him on the mic you do realize thetes ways he can still confront brock without even saying a word. Last night was lazy and showed they don't know how to be creative at all. Instead let's shove reigns in the background of a different feud. That's the kind of lazy rumble booking I had to deal with. Let reigns and brock build heat or why even go in this direction. Makes no sense.


Yes i have just been saying that. Reigns booking is as bad as he is as an overall performer. 

This feud only gets sold on the physicality of a Reigns/Lesnar confrontation and Heymans spin on that confrontation. 

Heyman trying to tell everyone what a ''bad ass Samoan'' he is, is just a waste of time. 

So is Reigns and Lesnar speaking to each other. They're both dreadful speakers and if they do anything it should be pre taped like the first sit down they did the night after the rumble. 

Reigns is the shits. However that does not mean you can't hide some of this from the less knowledgeable viewer and keep his reactions from deteriorating to the point were they are at now. 

It's their fucking job to make this guy look good. Not to force him into uncomfortable situations he is destined to look bad in. 

I hate the booking more than i hate Reigns but only because if he was booked to his strengths he would be a lot more tolerable and the crowds wouldn't be so apathetic towards this match. 

They are on the verge of burying this guys career imo if they persist with this push.


----------



## Nyall

I keep seeing people saying that Roman is getting pushed down our throats, how exactly? He gets one promo/segment and one match every Raw.. How exactly is that pushing down our throats?


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

All I'm saying is stick Roman Reigns in Dean Ambrose's shoes and see if he still gets a decent reaction like Ambrose does. :shrug

Booking is god damn everything. It just helps if you can actually run with the booking because you're great on the mic and the ring.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I'm ok. I wanted Reigns vs. Rusev for the US Title but since WWE went with him for the World Title I'm reserving judgement til the match itself.


----------



## JY57

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

If it were up to me Reigns would be facing Hunter @ WM 31 and Heyman & Ambrose will go back forth on the mic (I know Dean is too much of a jobber for Brock, who cares Ambrose/Heyman will sell it alone).

But I don't think Reigns thing is over yet till the match itself and after Mania when he is champion.


----------



## Stone Hot

tbp82 said:


> I'm ok. I wanted Reigns vs. Rusev for the US Title but since WWE went with him for the World Title I'm reserving judgement til the match itself.


Me too I want to wait and see how the match plays out before I decided what grade over all I give this fued. So far it's a D but maybe with a surprising match I can give it a B


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> @Legit BOSS @Wynter @Nina @Ratman@cookiepuss


I'm not angry or anything, I just can't say I'm super excited with what they've done thus far with Reigns and Lesnar.

For the most part, I've been happy with Reigns' performance ever since the Royal Rumble, so you won't see a complaint from me there. 

It's the lack of interaction between Lesnar and Reigns that has been disappointing for me.

The night after the Rumble, when Reigns and Lesnar had their confrontation/stare down, I was like yes! This has the potential to be great. And even it even gave other fans who were skeptical of a feud between the two, some hope. It was a great start to their feud. A week later, all of that is kind of forgotten, because Daniel Bryan was inserted into the title picture. So they did their thing, and it was awesome.

We're now a month or so later after the Rumble, and Lesnar and Reigns haven't met since. It's just been Paul Heyman and Roman Reigns. Brock has been absent and has contributed nothing since the night after the Rumble to this feud. Brock was on the show last night and what did they have him do... stand in the ring and smirk while Paul Heyman talked. Oh yeah, money well spent on a great apperance. Bravo, WWE. :clap I mean, what a waste of an appearance. WWE could have had Reigns come out to confront Brock, they could have had Brock come out during Orton and Rollins vs Roman, and have him kill Reigns, but they did none of that. WTF!!! 

I get that WWE doesn't want to give everything away by having them brawl every other week, but give us something, at least. Give us something to sink our teeth into. Lesnar and Reigns could have met, and Lesnar could have backed off like he sometimes does, and that would have been something at least.

There's 2 more shows left, and all I know is that they better have some kind of confrontation between the 2 if they want to have any kind of momentum going into Mania for their match.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tylermoxreigns said:


> All I'm saying is stick Roman Reigns in Dean Ambrose's shoes and see if he still gets a decent reaction like Ambrose does. :shrug
> 
> Booking is god damn everything. It just helps if you can actually run with the booking because you're great on the mic and the ring.


You don't even have to consider that scenario. His current booking has been 10000x better than Ambrose's and his reactions aren't even half as good as Dean's. Hell, Reigns isn't even as over as Axel or Sandow, who are jobbers.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nyall said:


> I keep seeing people saying that Roman is getting pushed down our throats, how exactly? He gets one promo/segment and one match every Raw.. How exactly is that pushing down our throats?


He appeared on screen after 11pm , seen for 5 minutes & used as an after thought to further Seth and Randy feud. Had this been a fan favorite 3 weeks before main eventing mania people would be going crazy over how misused he is. Feels more like Seth and Randy is the big feud heading into mania. they're really not even trying to build tension. I don't feel like these guys are feuding at all. I do feel like heyman is interested in Reigns though, so a reigns/heyman pairing feels inevitable.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

No. Not at all. I've been supporting Roman Reigns with basically all of my posts. He has so much potential to be a huge star in the future. But this feud with Lesnar.... this was how he was supposed to get over. Fighting with him would get the crowd hyped and behind him. Instead, WWE just uses promos, which happen to be Reigns weak point. Right now he is wrestling meaningless matches. Random wins do not make someone look strong. Also, looking strong does not make fans like someone anymore. He needs to show vulnerability, not not an excessive amount.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



A-C-P said:


> Not a Reigns fan, but as a 25 year plus fan of the WWE and Pro-Wrestling if I was a fan of Reigns I would not be happy about the program they have him involved in currently.
> 
> I mean don't get me wrong I would be happy as a fan that the WWE seems to be behind him 100%, but the way he is being booked/presented and the way they are building what is supposed to be big moment has just been awful.


There is absolutely nothing organic about any of it. And the "moment" is going to fall so amazingly flat. Furthermore, what the fuck do you do with Reigns post-Mania? Like that's the big finish for them: Roman is the face of the WWE!!! Yet his Mania push bombed completely, and there's pretty much no one to feud him with after Mania that he'll get a positive reaction against.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> He appeared on screen after 11pm , seen for 5 minutes & used as an after thought to further Seth and Randy feud. Had this been a fan favorite 3 weeks before main eventing mania people would be going crazy over how misused he is. Feels more like Seth and Randy is the big feud heading into mania. they're really not even trying to build tension. I don't feel like these guys are feuding at all. I do feel like heyman is interested in Reigns though, so a reigns/heyman pairing feels inevitable.


This isn't the norm. He usually gets a lot more face time than he did last night.

And winning the Rumble + beating the most over babyface in the company clean at FL + headlining WM + WINNING the title at WM = shoved down our throats. 

It's really not that difficult to grasp.

I assume the reason they've cut back on his face time is because even they realize how limited he is and how out of place he would look in the same ring as an incredible mic worker like Heyman or a legitimate main eventer like Lesnar.

But Vince being the stubborn motherfucker that he is will continue down the same path.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



TheBOAT said:


> After Cm Punk dropped the pipebomb, during the "Summer of Punk", he was red hot, you had something special with Punk.


A record low PPV buy rate leading to a burial @ NoC. It was ultra-special, that's for sure. If the dude could have drawn he may have ME'd WM.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

The creative team and Reigns are both at fault. The creative team did not create a good story to run for the program, and for some reason didn't have Reigns and Lesnar interact last night, and we're not going to Lesnar again until when? The Mania go-home show? They're going to have interacted once during their feud for the world title in the main event at the "grandest stage of them all". Inexcusable. However, the creative team is handcuffed because it's hard to create a captivating story with a guy with mic skills comparable to Stephen Hawking, who is limited in what he can do in the ring, and is not even over with the crowd. 

And after saying all that, the fault of creative and Reigns is dwarfed by that of Vince, who put both sides into this un-winnable situation.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Godway said:


> There is absolutely nothing organic about any of it. And the "moment" is going to fall so amazingly flat. Furthermore, what the fuck do you do with Reigns post-Mania? Like that's the big finish for them: Roman is the face of the WWE!!! Yet his Mania push bombed completely, and there's pretty much no one to feud him with after Mania that he'll get a positive reaction against.


Yep. If the plan really is Sheamus for after Mania then they really are going to struggle for ratings/subscribers imo. 

Not even just because of that either but what is Bryan going to be doing? Ziggler? Cena even? 

Are all these guys just going to be floating around the midcard feuding with people like Big Show and Kane? :lmao

Jesus this could be horrific.


----------



## Rexx

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



tailhook said:


> A record low PPV buy rate leading to a burial @ NoC. It was ultra-special, that's for sure. If the dude could have drawn he may have ME'd WM.


People if you're retarded or you don't know how this numbers works (like this guy), do a favor and never talk about drawing.


----------



## 307858

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

There are times when it's acceptable for the Championship match to get 2nd priority on the Road to Wrestlemania, for example, Rock vs. Hogan, HBK vs. Undertaker II, and Rock vs. Cena. This year, there is no such match. Reigns-Lesnar should be the top feud even in Brock's no shows and absences.

It seems that the latest Wrestlemania streak since 25 is to have mediocre odd-year Manias (25, 27, 29, 31). Maybe, slowly but surely, Vince wants to retire Wrestlemania. It doesn't fit his ideal of sports entertainment due to its legacy and having Wrestle in its name. Part of getting rid of the numerals is to abruptly discontinue it without a hitch. Maybe Undertaker's last Wrestlemania is the last one?

I imagine his notion of WWE's lead PPV involves intermingling with Hollywood. He'll call it...Starcade (one r).


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

It's hard to believe the 'fans' are legit and not just trolling. There's nothing there to like, other than the fact Reigns' push annoys other people.


----------



## Chris22

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Roman's build hasn't been that bad, some weeks Brock isn't there and it's not his fault. I'm looking forward to the match though because I'm a Reigns supporter, not really a fan but I want to see him do well and surprise people.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

The whole feud is completely one sided.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

There is zero buzz headed into the event. The event feels like a middle of the year generic PPV. I'm not even sure the fans are going to boo and shit on the match anymore. I thought they would...but now it might be something even worse than that. Silence. Uncaring, shrug your shoulders silence. With 70,000 people going...meh.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

There's no doubt that Reigns is going heel at WM. Remember what Heyman said about a possible screwjob involving Lesnar. Also, Stephanie sending Kane/Show away was odd because it gave Rollins no protection. Unless Stephanie planned that all along. My point? They will say Reigns is the future, not Rollins.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Anglefan4life said:


> This is nice. Refreshing to see someone so blatantly eat up what the WWE wants. RR booking since the Rumble has been a major MAJOR cover up on WWE's part. Rumble match booking spoke for itself. Then the Bryan cock suck for a month. Might as well have Bryan bow saying 'I'm not worthy'.
> 
> Do you think they recorded a Reigns video like that for Heyman to respond to because Reigns is capable but they just chose against a face-to-face? Why? Why would you accept that with open arms?
> 
> I understand he is incapable of looking credible and they did this as a means of protection...again. They put him in the ring in the main event, hoping some of that pop for Orton would rub off on Reigns.
> 
> This is bad. I WANT to like Reigns. I'm going to my first Mania and I don't want this to happen. I feel NOTHING in the main event. It reeks of TRYING SO HARD that I want to boo the fuck out of the main event. I thought I'd side with Lesnar, but Lesnar is pissing me off too with no shows and standing there holding his dick in his hand. This has never happened. Not even for HHH vs Y2J or HHH vs Orton despite neither should have closed out the show.
> 
> I thought Lesnar was always must see. Now I know the potential that he may in actuality say and do nothing.
> 
> I also feel NOTHING for Cena vs Rusev. The WWE REALLY want these two to be cheered. I think I will go grab a beer and have a smoke during their match. If Rusev even had the slightest chance of looking good then I'd be a little into it, but Cena is guaranteed this win.
> 
> Mania will be all about a ladder match that we honestly want the competitors to have something better. Hopefully Rollins vs Orton gets a falls count anywhere and Sting/HHH delivers. Wyatt/Taker will be a major question mark with predictable ending tho.


Typical talking point of the counter culture club....."I'm an individual, that's why I talk like the other counter culture clubbers".

Keep saying you have no interest, you'll still watch because you have no backbone, and you are just full of shit and want to seem smarter than you actually are.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Zarra said:


> They are 14 year olds,of course they are happy


OP didn't say anything about Daniel Bryan fans.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Heyman is making everyone believe that Brock will defeat Reigns. While Reigns is saying he will win. What about the outcome that no one see's coming? Heyman helping Reigns slay the beast. This main event has had a shitty build up, but at least it's unpredictable unlike last year's main event.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575147058593574912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575312236975095808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575350588751351809(retweeted by Paul Heyman)


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575072256524611584










*Roman Reigns And Paige At Comic-Con, More On Paige And 'Total Divas' Boyfriend, Ric Flair Appearance*

- Roman Reigns and Paige will be appearing together at the Wizard World Las Vegas Comic Con in the Las Vegas Convention Center in Las Vegas, NV on Saturday, April 5th. They will be signing autographs and posing for pictures from 11am - 1pm, before participating in a joint Q&A panel from 1:30pm - 2pm. You can get more details here.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0310/590222/roman-reigns-and-paige-at-comic-con/


----------



## Reaper

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> There's no doubt that Reigns is going heel at WM. Remember what Heyman said about a possible screwjob involving Lesnar. Also, Stephanie sending Kane/Show away was odd because it gave Rollins no protection. Unless Stephanie planned that all along. My point? They will say Reigns is the future, not Rollins.


Turning Reigns heel will do nothing to draw eyes to the product. Nothing at all. 

- Their PPV buyrate is dead. 
- Their Raw viewership is declining
- The Network buys are directly related to high Raw ratings
- The early adoption for the Network is over (both internationally and domestically)
- Cena's brand is on the decline
- Orton is a proven non-draw
- If Lesnar leaves, that's the last of the part-timers with no other part-timer left to pick up the slack
- Sting and Taker will disappear for another year
- HHH may wrestle one more PPV after WM and then stop again
- Reigns has mowed through the entire WWE roster cleanly (what's left) and there is no one to challenge him. Interest level is determined by adequate challengers at the top and there are realistically none except Rollins
- The entire WWE product is hinged on getting Reigns over as a face as its been proven time and time against that heels don't draw.

Tell me again, what does a heel Reigns that has beaten everyone to reach the pinnacle of the WWE achieve in terms of bringing in new business? 

Nothing. Turning Reigns heel may be better for those who are already watching in terms of a slight improvement, but it won't put new asses in seats in front of the TV and then there's nothing left to convert those seats into network subscribers.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Reptar said:


> Turning Reigns heel will do nothing to draw eyes to the product. Nothing at all.
> 
> - Their PPV buyrate is dead.
> - Their Raw viewership is declining
> - The Network buys are directly related to high Raw ratings
> - The early adoption for the Network is over (both internationally and domestically)
> - Cena's brand is on the decline
> - Orton is a proven non-draw
> - If Lesnar leaves, that's the last of the part-timers with no other part-timer left to pick up the slack
> - Sting and Taker will disappear for another year
> - HHH may wrestle one more PPV after WM and then stop again
> 
> Tell me again, what does a heel Reigns that has beaten everyone to reach the pinnacle of the WWE achieve in terms of bringing in new business?
> 
> Nothing. Turning Reigns heel may be better for those who are already watching in terms of a slight improvement, but it won't put new asses in seats in front of the TV and then there's nothing left to convert those seats into network subscribers.


Did Daniel Bryan's push from 2013-2014 bring in new viewers? Nope. What are you excuses?


----------



## Reaper

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> Did Daniel Bryan's push from 2013-2014 bring in new viewers? Nope. What are you excuses?


Since Raw ratings did not decline last year as they have this year, it's safe to say that Bryan sustained the audience at the very least even if it can't be proved that sustaining that audience included new viewers. 

Also, with Bryan at the top, there was still enough of a roster left with enough momentum to help sustain and grow the business if they had continued to book organically instead of sabotaging themselves. 

Again, in your haste to turn this into bullshit Bryan vs Reigns argument, you're completely ignoring my entire post. _What does a *heel *Reigns bring to the table when he's already run through the entire roster and there's nothing left_ .. not even the part-timers to maintain any interest .. interest that is declining as seen in the numbers?


----------



## own1997

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

It depends. If this is a grand scheme for Reigns to turn heel at Mania and be a dominant heel champion, I'll be happy. If they don't and try to turn him into Cena 2.0, I'll be angrier than those who don't like him.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Reptar said:


> Since Raw ratings did not decline last year as they have this year, it's safe to say that Bryan sustained the audience at the very least even if it can't be proved that sustaining that audience included new viewers.
> 
> Also, with Bryan at the top, there was still enough of a roster left with enough momentum to help sustain and grow the business if they had continued to book organically instead of sabotaging themselves.
> 
> Again, in your haste to turn this into bullshit Bryan vs Reigns argument, you're completely ignoring my entire post. _What does a *heel *Reigns bring to the table when he's already run through the entire roster and there's nothing left_ .. not even the part-timers to maintain any interest .. interest that is declining as seen in the numbers?


You're not getting it and this is normal with DB fans. Who is better to carry the stock of beating Brock/Taker's streak? Reigns or Bryan? With Reigns a heel Heyman can remind people over and over about "the one to beat the one in 21-1." If Bryan beats Brock where does WWE go from there? With Reigns as heel they can feud him with Ambrose, Ryback, Cena, Orton, Ziggler. All those feuds will get a lot of interest and Heyman will talk people into watching those matches.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Don't see how any Reigns fan can be. They've massively dropped the ball with him, and you think that would be impossible when they're actively trying to get him over. I don't watch a huge amount of RAW these days but I was appalled when I tuned in and they had him respond to the "what do you say to your ~~~detractors" question. The guy is not at the level where he should have any to address, period.

And it's annoying, because over the past few years one of WWE's worst habits was stop-start pushes. Like with Barrett, who should have been a main event mega-heel and so easily could have had WWE not blinked at the last second. In some ways it's encouraging that they're sticking to their guns for once, but it's such a shame that they're doing at the expense of a guy who could have actually been something for them down the line.


----------



## mezomi

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Fred Spoila said:


> The whole feud is completely one sided.


Um what??? The feud right now is completely neutral because nobody has done shit.


----------



## Reaper

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> You're not getting it and this is normal with DB fans. Who is better to carry the stock of beating Brock/Taker's streak? Reigns or Bryan? With Reigns a heel Heyman can remind people over and over about "the one to beat the one in 21-1." If Bryan beats Brock where does WWE go from there? With Reigns as heel they can feud him with Ambrose, Ryback, Cena, Orton, Ziggler. All those feuds will get a lot of interest and Heyman will talk people into watching those matches.


Again, this has nothing to do with Bryan vs Lesnar ... or Bryan at all. Just because I have Bryan in my signature and am mocking Reigns in my avatar doesn't mean that I have the same views as every Bryan mark. 

Anyways, as for feuds for _heel _Reigns:

1. All 4 of the popular faces are in the same match meaning that only 1 of them will come out looking like a contender for Reigns .. and that is IF they decide to run with that guy

2. With a thin roster that has been entirely made to look like chumps they still have 11 PPV's to sell. They don't even have that many heels and faces ATM ..

3. Cena will come out of the Rusev feud with or without the US Belt. Are you saying that will make him a legit competitor for Reigns? Even if it does, that's at most a 3 PPV feud. But again. If Cena and Reigns face, it's 2 guys, 1 of which the audience has already had enough of as champion and the other they're not accepting a champion so the bleeding will not stop by putting them in a feud with one another. 

4. Rollins has been made to look like a chump heel since his scandal. His entire momentum coming out of the Brock match has been washed. He's also a heel, therefore Rollins and Reigns are likely not going to feud anyways. 

5. Do you want Orton back in the main event as a face? What does that draw especially considering Orton is also a weak link when it comes to generating interest too. 

6. Do you re-hash Bryan vs Reigns? I can live with that. I think that is the only feud that has a chance ... BUT it's already hurt by the fact that Bryan has lost clean to Reigns once. Sure, they could completely wash that away and make it legit again ... BUT, will they given their disdain for Bryan .. a disdain even Bryan has reluctantly acknowledged? 

Who's left to feud with Reigns realistically? And are any of those feuds really compelling? Can Reigns carry the WWE for an entire year? How about 3 months? Given that he's being billed as the next face of the company, if they can't even come up with 1 main event worth of strong booking for him how can anyone realistically expect him to carry the WWE through the next few years? 

That my friend is the point. That is the story right now. The WWE cut off their limbs when they sabotaged all their faces and it's going to take them some serious time to build them back up. My point is valid when you really think about the WWE's future. Face or Heel, they put all their eggs in the basket with just one guy and that's a blatant mis-step. Turning a guy who couldn't get over as a face heel won't magically solve all the other problems.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Raw viewership went up each hour this week with fans knowing Reigns was in the main event. Wonder if any of the haters who blame everything on Reigns will give him any credit for the viewership rise in the third hour.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Raw viewership went up each hour this week with fans knowing Reigns was in the main event. Wonder if any of the haters who blame everything on Reigns will give him any credit for the viewership rise in the third hour.


Uh, it was already pointed out that it was the time change that affected the last hours more than anything else.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Reptar said:


> Turning Reigns heel will do nothing to draw eyes to the product. Nothing at all.
> 
> - Their PPV buyrate is dead.
> - Their Raw viewership is declining
> - The Network buys are directly related to high Raw ratings
> - The early adoption for the Network is over (both internationally and domestically)
> - Cena's brand is on the decline
> - Orton is a proven non-draw
> - If Lesnar leaves, that's the last of the part-timers with no other part-timer left to pick up the slack
> - Sting and Taker will disappear for another year
> - HHH may wrestle one more PPV after WM and then stop again
> - Reigns has mowed through the entire WWE roster cleanly (what's left) and there is no one to challenge him. Interest level is determined by adequate challengers at the top and there are realistically none except Rollins
> - The entire WWE product is hinged on getting Reigns over as a face as its been proven time and time against that heels don't draw.
> 
> Tell me again, what does a heel Reigns that has beaten everyone to reach the pinnacle of the WWE achieve in terms of bringing in new business?
> 
> Nothing. Turning Reigns heel may be better for those who are already watching in terms of a slight improvement, but it won't put new asses in seats in front of the TV and then there's nothing left to convert those seats into network subscribers.


Very good points although i would contest the burying of Orton. The guy always gets his legs cut off imo. 12 title runs or w/e he has had and they still have not got this guy right over a sustained long period of time. 

They always fuck with the character or have him lose at the wrong time or w/e. Anyways this probably applies to just about everyone with their level of writing. 

:clap repped.


----------



## Anglefan4life

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Deezy said:


> Typical talking point of the counter culture club....."I'm an individual, that's why I talk like the other counter culture clubbers".
> 
> Keep saying you have no interest, you'll still watch because you have no backbone, and you are just full of shit and want to seem smarter than you actually are.


What part of I have tickets to Wrestlemania didn't you get? So, no shit dude, that was some journalism. You like fox news? Because instead of debating you attack. Easy side step of debate. Why are you on these forums again?

I never spoke of being an individual nor a part of any side. I actually WANT to like the product. Make sense?? Hard to follow I know for an IQ like yours.


----------



## Reaper

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Raw viewership went up each hour this week with fans knowing Reigns was in the main event. Wonder if any of the haters who blame everything on Reigns will give him any credit for the viewership rise in the third hour.


Objectively speaking, the rise is _also _attributable to DST in the States. 

Unfortunately for the WWE as a whole, they've lost 10% of their viewers compared to last year and that is a pretty significant drop considering they were down 3.8% in 2014 compared to 2013 (where they were up 2.8% compared to 2012). 

Is it just because of Bryan's bad booking? Is it just because Reigns is in the main event? Or is it because the fans are finally fed up with consistently bad booking over the entire RTWM with 3 of the part-timers missing ... 

There are 3 weeks left in this quarter and they'd have to average 5 million a week to have the same average as 2014. But given how bad last night's Raw was overall, I wouldn't be surprised if they can't pull in those numbers.


----------



## Deezy

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



Anglefan4life said:


> What part of I have tickets to Wrestlemania didn't you get? So, no shit dude, that was some journalism. You like fox news? *Because instead of debating you attack. Easy side step of debate. Why are you on these forums again?
> *
> I never spoke of being an individual nor a part of any side. I actually WANT to like the product. Make sense?? Hard to follow I know for an IQ like yours.


That's the sole basis of internet forums.

Welcome to the internet.

Bitch, but watch, bitch but watch......have a backbone, sell them tickets. Do something you want to do....if not, you're a liar, and you are just complaining for the sake of it.

Finding any justification to not look that way? You can tell me you want to see the HOF, or whatever indy shit is piggybacking that weekend. 

Don't act like it's this big burden you HAVE to go when you are not "interested", because a sane person would cancel the trip, if they didn't want to go.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Why cant the ratings be up cause of Reigns? Why cant some of you just give him some credit?


----------



## SHEP!

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I don't see how anyone can be happy. I am not a Reigns fan, but I am not a hater. Winning the title at the Main event of Mania should be a HUGE deal, but nothing about this feels natural..


----------



## Restomaniac

*Panic over Reigns?*

Looking at how WWE are booking Reigns ATM is anyone else getting strange vibes?
I mean it isn't the strongest booking is it? Take yesterdays RAW as an example, in the ME he was literally an afterthought with Rollings and Orton taking centre stage and he isn't being allowed to talk live. Even Heyman blowing him off isn't helping really.

I do wonder if they have realised they are walking into a train wreck but have written themselves into a corner that they now cannot get out of without it looking even worse.
I wouldn't be at all surprised if the ME is REALLY short with the obvious heel turn tied to Heyman being the best they can/could come up with.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

I was getting that same vibe as if they are toning down Roman deliberately to make a surprise heel turn soon.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Abandon ship, abandon ship!


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Who is Reigns feuding with?


----------



## oleanderson89

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

From the looks of it they'll play it safe by presenting him as a bubblegum pop face.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

I hear what you're saying. They booked him on RAW sort of like the random guy who gets the win over the distracted important wrestler, and then fucks off, so that the important guys can do their thing.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Still shocked Lesnar/Reigns didn't have a run-in! 

Especially when Lesnar is on limited dates....


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Problem with Reigns is that if you let him do something he will just fail at it. His strong point is his hair so the best option is to drag him to the ring so the fans can have a look.

Take away the hair and there´s nothing. Absolutely nothing.


----------



## I Came To Play

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Why cant the ratings be up cause of Reigns? Why cant some of you just give him some credit?


Er because it wasn't up because of Reigns.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Yeah, he was a complete afterthought. And that begs the question, why didn't these idiots (mainly Vince) listen to the warning signs regarding him not being ready when it was there clear as day? They don't trust him to cut a live promo, they don't trust him to be in the ring with his WM opponent and they don't trust him to be the center figure in the main event of their weekly shows. So why the hell did they give him the mega push?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



TheGmGoken said:


> Who is Reigns feuding with?


The current reigning and defending WWE Tag Team Champions: The Universe & Common Sense.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

If those idiots don't go through with Reigns winning the title as a babyface I'm going to be even more furious than I already am. Anything that isn't Lesnar vs Bryan is a failure so stick with Reigns, book him better and see what happens.


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

As far as I know the RAW results read Roman Reigns def. Randy Orton & Seth Rollins in a 2-on-1 handicap match.


Looks pretty strong to me.


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Or, they're just being incompetent. Either way it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Braylyt said:


> As far as I know the RAW results read Roman Reigns def. Randy Orton & Seth Rollins in a 2-on-1 handicap match.
> 
> 
> Looks pretty strong to me.


Yeah, you see, that's the beauty of wrestling, end results don't mean half as much for a guy's popularity as how it plays out live in the ring.

Reigns may have won, but he wasn't the focal point.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, he was a complete afterthought. And that begs the question, why didn't these idiots (mainly Vince) listen to the warning signs regarding him not being ready when it was there clear as day? They don't trust him to cut a live promo, they don't trust him to be in the ring with his WM opponent and they don't trust him to be the center figure in the main event of their weekly shows. So why the hell did they give him the mega push?


Probably because they're idiots who didn't think this Reigns push through.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, he was a complete afterthought. And that begs the question, why didn't these idiots (mainly Vince) listen to the warning signs regarding him not being ready when it was there clear as day? They don't trust him to cut a live promo, they don't trust him to be in the ring with his WM opponent and they don't trust him to be the center figure in the main event of their weekly shows. So why the hell did they give him the mega push?


You already know the answer. His look.


----------



## Braylyt

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Yeah, you see, that's the beauty of wrestling, end results don't mean half as much for a guy's popularity as how it plays out live in the ring.
> 
> Reigns may have won, but he wasn't the focal point.


That doesn't matter. They know by now that people don't tune in to see Reigns, so they had Brock and the best part of the show at halftime and basically couldve gone off the air after that.

That RAW main event will now just be part of a cool video package for WM which shows Reigns beating Orton&Rollins in a handicap match. They write their own history and casuals buy into it.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

A heel turn is literally the only way they'll salvage anything from him. Rusev was the closest thing to a top heel that they had, and he's being fed to Cena at Mania. So it's not like Reigns can suddenly feud with Rusev post-Mania to get his reactions up. Who else is there? Rollins? He's already pinned Rollins more than once. Rollins in general has been pinned 20 times since Summer. 

There's literally no one for him to feud with. Unless they want to do more face/face feuds with him, where he's going to get a worse reaction than he's currently getting. 

The main event landscape with Reigns as the top guy is fucking terrible. There isn't a single interesting feud for him. It's already pretty evident that Brock/Bryan would have been the way to go.


----------



## hng13

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> The current reigning and defending WWE Tag Team Champions: The Universe & Common Sense.


What are you talking about man? Common Sense has been jobbing out for years in the WWE.


----------



## Anglefan4life

Deezy said:


> Anglefan4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of I have tickets to Wrestlemania didn't you get? So, no shit dude, that was some journalism. You like fox news? *Because instead of debating you attack. Easy side step of debate. Why are you on these forums again?
> *
> I never spoke of being an individual nor a part of any side. I actually WANT to like the product. Make sense?? Hard to follow I know for an IQ like yours.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the sole basis of internet forums.
> 
> Welcome to the internet.
> 
> Bitch, but watch, bitch but watch......have a backbone, sell them tickets. Do something you want to do....if not, you're a liar, and you are just complaining for the sake of it.
> 
> Finding any justification to not look that way? You can tell me you want to see the HOF, or whatever indy shit is piggybacking that weekend.
> 
> Don't act like it's this big burden you HAVE to go when you are not "interested", because a sane person would cancel the trip, if they didn't want to go.
Click to expand...

Well you see I'm from the city its in so that'd be lame. I also still want to go because I'm not a troll and I'm not just a fan of wrestling. I'm a fan of wwe. 

No you definitely misunderstand the idea behind these forums. Yes your right I was bitching and nerd rant over but you my friend are grade A troll.

Have a nice day


----------



## hng13

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Godway said:


> A heel turn is literally the only way they'll salvage anything from him. Rusev was the closest thing to a top heel that they had, and he's being fed to Cena at Mania. So it's not like Reigns can suddenly feud with Rusev post-Mania to get his reactions up. Who else is there? Rollins? He's already pinned Rollins more than once. Rollins in general has been pinned 20 times since Summer.
> 
> There's literally no one for him to feud with. Unless they want to do more face/face feuds with him, where he's going to get a worse reaction than he's currently getting.
> 
> The main event landscape with Reigns as the top guy is fucking terrible. There isn't a single interesting feud for him. It's already pretty evident that Brock/Bryan would have been the way to go.


Bryan beating Lesnar would just be ridiculous.


----------



## Lord Humongous

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

WWE newest product line: hair care products


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Reading the spoilers looks like Paul is playing the card that Brock is leaving and Roman needs to take the belt off him. This should theoretically play into the fan's loyalty for WWE and back Reigns as the protector of the belt. WWE vs Brock and Reigns is their savior. no, OUR savior. I'm assuming this will backfire and the fans will love Brock for it because the WWE are heel.

Forgot to add that even the MMA media thinks something is happening. They know it's a storyline but lack the concept of a work shoot and what it means. 
http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2015/3/10/8183479/brock-lesnar-ufc-wwe-heyman-unify-titles-mma-news


----------



## Delaney 3:16

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



TheGmGoken said:


> Who is Reigns feuding with?


Brock Lesnar via sattelite.


----------



## DG89

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Godway said:


> A heel turn is literally the only way they'll salvage anything from him. Rusev was the closest thing to a top heel that they had, and he's being fed to Cena at Mania. So it's not like Reigns can suddenly feud with Rusev post-Mania to get his reactions up. Who else is there? Rollins? He's already pinned Rollins more than once. Rollins in general has been pinned 20 times since Summer.
> 
> There's literally no one for him to feud with. Unless they want to do more face/face feuds with him, where he's going to get a worse reaction than he's currently getting.
> 
> The main event landscape with Reigns as the top guy is fucking terrible. There isn't a single interesting feud for him. It's already pretty evident that Brock/Bryan would have been the way to go.



I reckon Reigns will be feuding with Sheamus post-mania. He still hasn't come back yet, and with two weeks left til mania it's a bit late to bring him back for a match that means anything considering WWE want him as one of the top heels. No I reckon he'll be getting the Ryback treatment from 2013. End of the RAW after mania Sheamus comes out to help Reigns getting beat down by The Authority, then attacks Reigns. They feud for Extreme Rules and Payback in stipulation matches to cover Reigns shortcomings in the ring and Reigns will beat Sheamus both times cleanly.

Sheamus is a solid brawler in the ring so hopefully they'll try to really focus on the physicality in their matches.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



hng13 said:


> Bryan beating Lesnar would just be ridiculous.


No more or less ridiculous than spear + 123.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

i don't see how they can be. everyone knows for a fact he's going to win. seems like most wrestling nerds/enthusiasts/smarks think he's not ready or good enough to get where he's going. the whole thing is setup for massive trolling and probably failure. what's to like about this? we all lose as wrestling fans cuz vince is bad at running the wwe.


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

The only way Reigns turns heel is without Paul Heyman at first. The Usos, Samoa Joe, and many other members of the Samoan Wrestling lineage come out, and destroy Lesnar. Lets be real hear, fans cheer Brock and have literally turned him face. Paul can't turn with Roman right then and there. Reigns has his family help him destroy Brock. However, none of that will happen.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



DG89 said:


> I reckon Reigns will be feuding with Sheamus post-mania. He still hasn't come back yet, and with two weeks left til mania it's a bit late to bring him back for a match that means anything considering WWE want him as one of the top heels. No I reckon he'll be getting the Ryback treatment from 2013. End of the show Sheamus comes out to help Reigns getting beat down by The Authority, then attacks Reigns. They feud for Extreme Rules and Payback in stipulation matches to cover Reigns shortcomings in the ring and Reigns will beat Sheamus both times cleanly.


And this doesn't really accomplish anything. With the Mania moment already proving to be a bomb, given the horrid build and weak crowd reactions, Sheamus being a somewhat over face who would suddenly turn heel (but will get a face pop for it), you just have Cena vs. Ryback V.2.. 

And you've gone nowhere since 2013, only you have a less talented version of John Cena as "the top guy".


----------



## ironcladd1

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

I would have booked Mania like this:

* Mania main event of Lesnar vs Bryan
* Mid-way through the match, Reigns comes out with a chair and basically destroys Lesnar and Bryan. Reigns keeps screaming "This was supposed to be my Wrestlemania moment!" while continuously beating Lesnar/Bryan with chairs. 
* Rollins sneaks into the ring, knocks out Reigns with the briefcase and cashes it in.
* Rollins curb stomps Lesnar on a chair and pins him for the WWE title

The End :rollins


----------



## mmalegend

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Well we know that Rollins won't be cashing in anytime soon because of Orton so people will start seperating the two matches.

Orton vs Rollins
Regins vs Bork


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Abandon ship, abandon ship!


Mayday, mayday!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

So they need to do something right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



DarkLady said:


> Mayday, mayday!


I'd say Iceberg dead ahead, but it was just a cold shoulder.


----------



## Trivette

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



blackholeson said:


> The only way Reigns turns heel is without Paul Heyman at first. The Usos, Samoa Joe, and many other members of the Samoan Wrestling lineage come out, and destroy Lesnar. Lets be real hear, fans cheer Brock and have literally turned him face. Paul can't turn with Roman right then and there. Reigns has his family help him destroy Brock. However, none of that will happen.


That would be fucking awesome, which is why it won't happen. WWE loves to throw money away for no good reason.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

hhh got his guy to mainevent mania but vince isn't behind him.

reigns looked pissed leaving the ring last night too.


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

The great Reigns train wreck of 2015. Who was that other guy they pushed to the stars that ended up being a dud?


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Godway said:


> A heel turn is literally the only way they'll salvage anything from him. Rusev was the closest thing to a top heel that they had, and he's being fed to Cena at Mania. So it's not like Reigns can suddenly feud with Rusev post-Mania to get his reactions up. Who else is there? Rollins? He's already pinned Rollins more than once. Rollins in general has been pinned 20 times since Summer.
> 
> There's literally no one for him to feud with. Unless they want to do more face/face feuds with him, where he's going to get a worse reaction than he's currently getting.
> 
> The main event landscape with Reigns as the top guy is fucking terrible. There isn't a single interesting feud for him. It's already pretty evident that Brock/Bryan would have been the way to go.


they're fucked, totally. if they go with reigns as face, then they'll have two unbeatable babyfaces. they won't be able to do anything to make things interesting since the fans pretty well know the top guy(s) don't lose too often. 

what they gonna do? have rollins lose a program to reigns, then turn around and challenge cena, where he'll lose that feud too?

my guess is reigns heel turn, then that'll really piss us off by seeing him run through bryan, ambrose, ziggler, ryback etc etc.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



SpeedStick said:


> So they need to do something right?


Wouldn't work. Heyman has tried and failed in hyping Reigns in his past few promos. Last night he admitted Reigns had been using the same two moves since he was a kid while trying to put him over as the most dangerous samoan.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Restomaniac said:


> Looking at how WWE are booking Reigns ATM is anyone else getting strange vibes?
> I mean it isn't the strongest booking is it? Take yesterdays RAW as an example, in the ME he was literally an afterthought with Rollings and Orton taking centre stage and he isn't being allowed to talk live. Even Heyman blowing him off isn't helping really.
> 
> I do wonder if they have realised they are walking into a train wreck but have written themselves into a corner that they now cannot get out of without it looking even worse.
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if the ME is REALLY short with the obvious heel turn tied to Heyman being the best they can/could come up with.


Did you miss the like 3 minute long video that played before Heymans promo that tried to sell Reigns like he is the coming of Christ??? 

I am not trying to defend the sh*t build for the match or anything, but, in the mind of WWE creative that was probably all they think you need, because, you know, they evidently suck at their jobs.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



#Mark said:


> Reigns' popularity was never "immense" though. He was fairly popular, sure, but in the last eight months was he ever the most popular wrestler on the roster? I can't for the life of me remember one thunderous Reigns reaction but I can link you several different thunderous Bryan reactions last year in the months leading into his Mania main event, and the same for every other lead babyface heading into their first Wrestlemania main event. The fact remains that Reigns at his hottest was always receiving pops that were on the level of a Dolph Ziggler or a Dean Ambrose. That doesn't warrant a Wrestlemania main event in your third PPV singles match.
> 
> And while Reigns didn't get booed like Batista after or during his program with Bryan, he's still not getting the desired reaction. In fact he's getting worse than boos, complete apathy. You can attribute that to his program with Bryan but that was necessary to quell the disappointment from fans.



His pops weren't even Ziggler level. Post Survivor Series and up until he was "fired," Dolph was more over than Reigns has ever been.


----------



## Mister Abigail

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

It's a shameful thing, Lobster Head.


----------



## King-of-the-World

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

So who wants to hunt down Reigns after a wrestling show and shave his hair from behind?

It could be our only chance of saving Wrestlemania!


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

I'm pretty sure creative just sucks and they think last night showing was ok because they showed a nice little video package....fpalm


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Fans of this chucklehead are a real thing???

Seriously??

What is there to like??


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

now that's it's confirmed that bryan is in the stupid ladder match for a shitty belt nobody cares about, the smark anger will be building day by day. the trolling for reigns at mania will be something vince will not be prepared for.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

It was inevitable. The guy had flop written all over him, but Vince will cut off his nose to spite his face. Barring a heel turn, the guy is screwed because Vince had a hard on for him. Not necessarily Reigns' fault, but he's not that good. I'm not broken up about it, either. Reigns fans are as terrible as he is when he's holding a mic, and considering how Vince treated the guys who got over organically - Cesaro penalized for being too Swiss and having an odd body shape, Ambrose and Bryan not handsome enough, Dolph not big enough - I'm going to enjoy watching him squirm. 

Cesaro is especially funny. This time last year, he was more over than Reigns but was penalized moving forward for not "connecting." Meanwhile, the chosen one is coming out to be met by crickets as the fans twirl their thumbs and yawn. It's fucking glorious.


----------



## TexasTornado

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

I see it going this way:
Reigns wins, gets completely shit on afterwards (likely to team with Heyman..)
so they will turn him heel, thinking the boos are better than no reaction.
However, that tactic will not work.. he'll come out to crickets and they will REALLY panic.. give the belt to Cena.. nobody will care... so Bryan will finally get a shot and the crowd will love it and WWE will act like they had planned it the entire time.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Reigns looked like a chump with the way the camera panned past him focusing in on Orton as Reigns walked back up the ramp right after the match. 

He came across as an insignificant afterthought who's only purpose was to set up Orton turning on Seth.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Choke2Death said:


> Yeah, he was a complete afterthought. And that begs the question, why didn't these idiots (mainly Vince) listen to the warning signs regarding him not being ready when it was there clear as day? They don't trust him to cut a live promo, they don't trust him to be in the ring with his WM opponent and they don't trust him to be the center figure in the main event of their weekly shows. So why the hell did they give him the mega push?


Because he's got the look dammit and he'll stand in the ring holding the belt for 20 minutes at the start and end of the show

:vince2


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Thats what the wwe do. Ruin shit and when theyre done ruining it they make it even worse. To think how mania COULD of looked likefpalm


----------



## sean 590

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

It's like Vince was saying all along "this guy has the look, push him!" "this guy has the look, push him!" and now he's finally realised he has nothing apart from the look and not capable of being the face of the company.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Lothario said:


> It was inevitable. The guy had flop written all over him, but Vince will cut off his nose to spite his face. Barring a heel turn, the guy is screwed because Vince had a hard on for him. Not necessarily Reigns' fault, but he's not that good. I'm not broken up about it, either. Reigns fans are as terrible as he is when he's holding a mic, and considering how Vince treated the guys who got over organically - Cesaro penalized for being too Swiss and having an odd body shape, Ambrose and Bryan not handsome enough, Dolph not big enough - I'm going to enjoy watching him squirm.
> 
> Cesaro is especially funny. This time last year, he was more over than Reigns but was penalized moving forward for not "connecting." Meanwhile, the chosen one is coming out to be met by crickets as the fans twirl their thumbs and yawn. It's fucking glorious.



Your missing the best part. Vince said Cesaro lacks VERBALSKILLS and goes with Reigns. 


:lmao The irony. Cesaro is better then Reigns in every damn aspect. Crowd connection,inring,promo,charisma hell even when you go outside of the ring Cesaro would be a way better outside repressentetive with him speaking five languages and actually knows how to talk while Reigns is this introvert meathead. Imagine Reigns at like Jimmy Kimmel or some shit.


:reigns Im so happy to BLEE.. I mean be here 


:lmao HE SUCKS


----------



## Rex Rasslin

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

I still hope Brock retains at WM.. Or give the belt to Rollins!


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



I Came To Play said:


> Er because it wasn't up because of Reigns.


Who says?! It is going to take much more than "just your word" to prove that to me. Give me evidence.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Nobody should be happy with the way Reigns has been booked leading up to WM. I'm not very high on the guy, but they sure as shit aren't doing him any favors with this booking.


----------



## looper007

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

I just think Vince and co think "well he's going to get booed and fans won't take to it and Lesnar is causing us shit just lets get done and dusted". Basically get the things we need, Getting WWE title onto Reigns, get the fireworks and get the post Mania Raw show over with and we can work it from there. It's a losing battle right now and I think they give it the next few months and see how things go.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

What's not to be happy about for a Reigns fan?! His hair still looks marvelous and he still has that puckered lip look straight off the cover of a romance novel. What else is there?! He is a dreamboat!


----------



## luckyfri

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

project reigns in the making.
odds in here not good.
reigns is not my favour - does not mean something.
i am more interested in the outcome - scientific:
What happens to him. can he overcome with his momentum and skills

I think he should be on midcard right now.


----------



## obby

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

I can't see how they could be with how organic the desperate attempts to put Roman over as a legitimate main event guy have been in the past few weeks.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Yeah, it's weird. It's like they simultaneously have all the confidence in the world in him, and no confidence in him at all. He's being pushed to the moon as the next face of the entire company, but at the same time they don't trust him to carry a show....or a match....or a promo segment........or......anything really.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*

Shit on me all you want...I'm a Reigns fan.

And no I don't like the build up to WM.

Having Reigns used as a "pawn" to build up the Orton/Rollins feud was a joke. Needed some sort of Lesnar confrontation/beat down on RAW and it didn't happen.


----------



## tbp82

Stone Hot said:


> Why cant the ratings be up cause of Reigns? Why cant some of you just give him some credit?


Stone Hot act like you been here before. You know Hater Logic if its down its 100% Reigns fault if its up its everything but Reigns fault. For the record I dont give Reigns full credit or fault just making a point to the hypocrits on this board.


----------



## HarHar

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



Restomaniac said:


> Looking at how WWE are booking Reigns ATM is anyone else getting strange vibes?
> I mean it isn't the strongest booking is it? Take yesterdays RAW as an example, in the ME he was literally an afterthought with Rollings and Orton taking centre stage and he isn't being allowed to talk live. Even Heyman blowing him off isn't helping really.
> 
> I do wonder if they have realised they are walking into a train wreck but have written themselves into a corner that they now cannot get out of without it looking even worse.
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if the ME is REALLY short with the obvious heel turn tied to Heyman being the best they can/could come up with.


they're doing this because they probably have an alternate ending planned. Reigns wins the title somehow, and then there will be something happening momentarily after he wins it. Something possibly involving Rollins or someone else... kind of like when Bret Hart faced Yokozuna at Wrestlemania and no one could believe what a shit main event the wwe planned for that one. So instead of a straight up Hart or Yokozuna win that would have been epicly boring, they brought out Hogan at the end to "win" the belt... it was something unexpected. 


There's something like that in store for this Wrestlemania, No way do they have Reigns winning the title fair and square and then wham bam thank you mam it's over just like that. There's going to have to be some sort of added "bonus" that no one saw coming (and no they shouldn't do the "Heyman turns on Brock and joins Reigns" bullshit), we've seen that a million times already. 

Rollins is a guy who looks pretty unstoppable on the mic, much like Ambrose. Those are champion-type guys. You'd think they might have him involved somehow to be lined up for the title soon after and win it. This Reigns gimmick is fucking lame, the guy is so bad they don't even let him speak on RAW for fucks sakes lol.

something says that the wwe has been pushing this whole Reigns bullshit in order to mislead the fans into thinking he's the next "big thing". It's part of the storyline. Make us think he's the next face of the company. But SURPRISE- something happens at wrestlemania to show us that the whole thing was a bullshit story and the next big thing isn't him after all. It's someone else - or- no one - maybe Cena runs back in and re-claims his place as the true company face, which will piss fans off that much more. Something like that. After all, Cena is really in the background for this Wrestlemania, and to have him pop up somehow in the main event or something would be really unexpected since our attention is focused away from him this year.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*

Maybe they are saving Sheamus for Reigns? What if Sheamus runs in on the WM ME and screws Reigns out of the belt, Reigns then spears Lesnar and Rollins cashes in and walks away the champ. Reigns can feud with Sheamus and the remainder of the forum can pleasure themselves to Bryan/Rollins for the summer.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Raw viewership went up each hour this week with fans knowing Reigns was in the main event. Wonder if any of the haters who blame everything on Reigns will give him any credit for the viewership rise in the third hour.


Another incredibly stupid post by you. That main event was built around Orton's face turn. Orton and Rollins had several segments during the show to promote that match. Reigns was nothing more than an afterthought.

What did you have to say last week when Reigns' hours (1 and 3) were the least viewed?

This week Reigns was on TV for like 5 minutes and viewership increased. Though it's still very low for a RTWM.


----------



## HarHar

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



DJHJR86 said:


> Maybe they are saving Sheamus for Reigns? What if Sheamus runs in on the WM ME and screws Reigns out of the belt, Reigns then spears Lesnar and Rollins cashes in and walks away the champ. Reigns can feud with Sheamus and the remainder of the forum can pleasure themselves to Bryan/Rollins for the summer.


it's going to be something like that. Something that reveals that Reigns was used as a distraction these last 6 months. - make us think he's the next John Cena/Hulk Hogan etc... when infact he won't be. But face up to it - we were all fooled, right? We all thought he was the next big boy in town... but he's not. Someone else will emerge as the next poster boy, someone we may have not seen coming, but should have known all along (Rollins for example). So - the WWE fooled us again! This is a possible angle that will be played out. I can see it happening because when looking realistically at Reigns, he doesn't posess ANY qualities of a Cena/Hogan/Rock/Austin/Hart etc etc. That's why he makes no sense in that type of a role. We should have seen it coming, right? Why should we have fallen for another wwe trick? They know and we know Reigns has nothing special compared to anyone else on that roster, nothing at all. He's somewhere in the middle of the pack, and at the bottom of the pack for mic skills. There's never been a company "face" with no mic skills. Not in our lifetimes anyways.

Its wrestling and anything is possible, just like any sitcom. It's just writing.


----------



## tbp82

Stochastic_Process said:


> Another incredibly stupid post by you. That main event was built around Orton's face turn. Orton and Rollins had several segments during the show to promote that match. Reigns was nothing more than an afterthought.
> 
> What did you have to say last week when Reigns' hours (1 and 3) were the least viewed?
> 
> This week Reigns was on TV for like 5 minutes and viewership increased. Though it's still very low for a RTWM.


When things were down last week there were multiple post about how since Reigns is in the main event of mania he gets all the blame. Now this week things go up its he gets none of the credit. I've made it clear that I dont give Reigns full credit or full blame. Im just pointing out that a lot on this board are being hypocrits.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> When things were down last week there were multiple post about how since Reigns is in the main event of mania he gets all the blame. Now this week things go up its he gets none of the credit. I've made it clear that I dont give Reigns full credit or full blame. Im just pointing out that a lot on this board are being hypocrits.


There were Reigns marks taking pre-emptive action last night, before the ratings were announced, by saying that Reigns shouldn't be blamed for the ratings because he was an afterthought (which he was) and because he only had 5 minutes of air time.

Well, they were right. He was an afterthought last night and viewership increased (albeit slightly.)

The less Reigns the better.


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Also, Reigns fans complaining is pretty gold. Most of you WANTED this. You WANTED this guy in the main event. You DEMANDED it. "Daniel Bryan had his time!  " You got it. Cream rises and if there was anything substantial about Roman besides his face & hair, he'd be carrying the show and we'd all see it by now. We wouldn't be questioning whether or not he was over enough to warrant a push of this magnitude. You're getting what you pined for. Despite your insistence of Bryan marks being the only disgruntled bunch, he's getting total apathy and indifference. Not just from the "smarks." From casual men, women, and children. 

I honestly don't care about most of you complaining about his recent booking. They booked 99% of the entire roster leading up to Mania like jokes solely to make Reigns seem superior. The RR was insulting. Not just to the fans, but to the performers in that ring. Now that you've gotten your wish and have settled on the fact most of you only cheer the guy because you find him sexually attractive, you've lost all enthusiasm because it's clear there's nothing there. It's tough to cheer someone when all they have is a look to keep you entertained. 

Don't whine. Enjoy it. You wanted him shotgunned to the main event picture. You wanted him to "have his Wrestlemania moment." You're getting it. Almost none of you wanted to take it slow. The truth is, he's midcard talent at best. I compared him to Del Rio & Sheamus but a year from now he may not even be on their level. You got what you asked for and I hope you enjoy every second of it.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

For better or worse Roman's night is coming.


----------



## Restomaniac

Kink_Brawn said:


> Restomaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at how WWE are booking Reigns ATM is anyone else getting strange vibes?
> I mean it isn't the strongest booking is it? Take yesterdays RAW as an example, in the ME he was literally an afterthought with Rollings and Orton taking centre stage and he isn't being allowed to talk live. Even Heyman blowing him off isn't helping really.
> 
> I do wonder if they have realised they are walking into a train wreck but have written themselves into a corner that they now cannot get out of without it looking even worse.
> I wouldn't be at all surprised if the ME is REALLY short with the obvious heel turn tied to Heyman being the best they can/could come up with.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you miss the like 3 minute long video that played before Heymans promo that tried to sell Reigns like he is the coming of Christ???
> 
> I am not trying to defend the sh*t build for the match or anything, but, in the mind of WWE creative that was probably all they think you need, because, you know, they evidently suck at their jobs.
Click to expand...

They still have to try and sell it at some level.
Everything else screamed 'were fucked' though.


----------



## Restomaniac

HarHar said:


> DJHJR86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they are saving Sheamus for Reigns? What if Sheamus runs in on the WM ME and screws Reigns out of the belt, Reigns then spears Lesnar and Rollins cashes in and walks away the champ. Reigns can feud with Sheamus and the remainder of the forum can pleasure themselves to Bryan/Rollins for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> it's going to be something like that. Something that reveals that Reigns was used as a distraction these last 6 months. - make us think he's the next John Cena/Hulk Hogan etc... when infact he won't be. But face up to it - we were all fooled, right? We all thought he was the next big boy in town... but he's not. Someone else will emerge as the next poster boy, someone we may have not seen coming, but should have known all along (Rollins for example). So - the WWE fooled us again! This is a possible angle that will be played out. I can see it happening because when looking realistically at Reigns, he doesn't posess ANY qualities of a Cena/Hogan/Rock/Austin/Hart etc etc. That's why he makes no sense in that type of a role. We should have seen it coming, right? Why should we have fallen for another wwe trick? They know and we know Reigns has nothing special compared to anyone else on that roster, nothing at all. He's somewhere in the middle of the pack, and at the bottom of the pack for mic skills. There's never been a company "face" with no mic skills. Not in our lifetimes anyways.
> 
> Its wrestling and anything is possible, just like any sitcom. It's just writing.
Click to expand...

The only problem with that is that in the mean time everyone has no inerest in WM and the buy rates will stink.


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Lothario said:


> Also, Reigns fans complaining is pretty gold. Most of you WANTED this. You WANTED this guy in the main event. You DEMANDED it. "Daniel Bryan had his time!  " You got it. Cream rises and if there was anything substantial about Roman besides his face & hair, he'd be carrying the show and we'd all see it by now. We wouldn't be questioning whether or not he was over enough to warrant a push of this magnitude. You're getting what you pined for. Despite your insistence of Bryan marks being the only disgruntled bunch, he's getting total apathy and indifference. Not just from the "smarks." From casual men, women, and children.
> 
> I honestly don't care about most of you complaining about his recent booking. They booked 99% of the entire roster leading up to Mania like jokes solely to make Reigns seem superior. The RR was insulting. Not just to the fans, but to the performers in that ring. Now that you've gotten your wish and have settled on the fact most of you only cheer the guy because you find him sexually attractive, you've lost all enthusiasm because it's clear there's nothing there. It's tough to cheer someone when all they have is a look to keep you entertained.
> 
> Don't whine. Enjoy it. You wanted him shotgunned to the main event picture. You wanted him to "have his Wrestlemania moment." You're getting it. Almost none of you wanted to take it slow. The truth is, he's midcard talent at best. I compared him to Del Rio & Sheamus but a year from now he may not even be on their level. You got what you asked for and I hope you enjoy every second of it.


Exactly.
The thing is that IMHO it was never an anti Reigns thing or even a pro Bryan thing although some wanted to turn it into that to try and hide the truth.

It was all about what was clearly going to be a clusterfuck due to no connection. The only good thing to come from this is that lessons may be learned about false pushes going forward.

Like I said on the last RAW thread this is a Vince Vs fans battle and Vince didn't understand it right from the start. It seems to me that Reigns and Bryan are just collateral damage to Vince unfortunately.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


>


 :HA :ti :bryanlol :mase :rileylol :Jordan2 :Jordan :LOL :LIGHTS :heston :nikkilol :haha :westbrook5 :maisielol :aryalol :ha ointandlaugh

:applause

I'm not even laughing at Reigns either this is all on WWE.


----------



## Good News Barrett

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

that video was done by a fat ******* who does exactly one move..

stroke his cock while watching Bryan match.


----------



## Drago

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


>


----------



## Good News Barrett

*Re: Panic over Reigns?*



TexasTornado said:


> I see it going this way:
> Reigns wins, gets completely shit on afterwards (likely to team with Heyman..)
> so they will turn him heel, thinking the boos are better than no reaction.
> However, that tactic will not work.. he'll come out to crickets and they will REALLY panic.. give the belt to Cena.. nobody will care... so Bryan will finally get a shot and the crowd will love it and WWE will act like they had planned it the entire time.


Bryan marks who keep praying the show to fail and Bryan gets back the belt

:bryanlol


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> There were Reigns marks taking pre-emptive action last night, before the ratings were announced, by saying that Reigns shouldn't be blamed for the ratings because he was an afterthought (which he was) and because he only had 5 minutes of air time.
> 
> Well, they were right. He was an afterthought last night and viewership increased (albeit slightly.)
> 
> The less Reigns the better.



He wasn't even an afterthought. They had him in a well produced video package and a 5 minute match. 

They booked him to his strengths on Raw :lol 

That is when you know the guy should be nowhere near the main event when they have to cover for him so he doesn't have to cut a live promo or work a long match :ti 

I see he cut a promo on Smackdown though so they can edit it before it airs :lmao 

They also had him interrupted by a returning superstar (Won't say who in case some people don't read spoilers) so he didn't have to be out there too long. 

So i guess they've finally got the message that they need to stop making him look bad by having him do stuff he can't do. 

Of course it's still not going to entertain no one and because it wasn't covered up before hand we already know just how bad he is. 

Reigns really is a disaster. Get the belt on Rollins and have Orton feud with him post Mania.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Good News Barrett said:


> that video was done by a fat ******* who does* exactly one move*..
> 
> stroke his cock while watching Bryan match.


Reigns does exactly 2 moves that really matter:

1. He sucks Vince's cock
2. He cups Vince's balls

That's the basis for his push.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Why does everyone think that a person that is a Reigns detractor is some sort of fat, Daniel Bryan mark?? Grow up people....

People don't like Reigns because he is wank shit that is being forced upon you despite having no charisma or credible ring ability to speak of. 

Just imagine if the Great Khali was better looking....it's almost like the same thing.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> He wasn't even an afterthought. They had him in a well produced video package and a 5 minute match.
> 
> They booked him to his strengths on Raw :lol
> 
> That is when you know the guy should be nowhere near the main event when they have to cover for him so he doesn't have to cut a live promo or work a long match :ti
> 
> I see he cut a promo on Smackdown though so they can edit it before it airs :lmao
> 
> They also had him interrupted by a returning superstar (Won't say who in case some people don't read spoilers) so he didn't have to be out there too long.
> 
> So i guess they've finally got the message that they need to stop making him look bad by having him do stuff he can't do.
> 
> Of course it's still not going to entertain no one and because it wasn't covered up before hand we already know just how bad he is.
> 
> Reigns really is a disaster. Get the belt on Rollins and have Orton feud with him post Mania.


http://riotgrrrlclub.tumblr.com/post/113311791359/roman-being-awesome

Sounds like they were entertained to me :shrug 

Go to reddit and read from a user who was there. They popped big for his attack on Henry 

You should also look at the promo he cut on the house show in Brooklyn recently 
Straight to the point, fans reacted and to what was called a solid promo. Funny how that works when he isn't scripted to death and going on long useless monologues that are raw promos. 

Then again, you have made up your mind that Roman will be a talentless hack until he retires :lol

And booking to his strengths is wrecking shit and a couple lines BTW. As Smackdown clearly showed, fans respond when he acts like a human wrecking ball.

And Rollins?? The dude who has been pulling in meh ratings despite given the most time on the show??? :drake1 A whole show dedicated to. Stewart vs Rollins and no fucks were given. Try again lol


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Funny how these "awesome Reigns moments" happen at non televised events or on Smackdown which isn't live and is heavily edited, and we have to rely on reports from obese bitches who are horny for him.

On house shows and Smackdown, this guy who lacks charisma and mic skills all of a sudden becomes the most captivating man alive, is cutting legendary promos, and is more over than The Rock.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Why do people who have made up their minds that Roman Reigns is already an abject failure care so much about whether he's improving or if he has fans? Most of you have already sworn that you're not going to tune in and he can't draw any interest but these one note hate threads and replies indicate otherwise. If he ain't for you, cool. But not everyone thinks the sky is falling. Most of the issues with Reigns can be fixed through booking. He is going into WM 31 and should be heavily featured, not taking a backseat to Rollins. I like Seth, but he's not the one in the Main Event and the next two RAW's should be focused more on building that match.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> Funny how these "awesome Reigns moments" happen at non televised events or on Smackdown which isn't live and is heavily edited, and we have to rely on reports from obese bitches who are horny for him.
> 
> On house shows and Smackdown, this guy who lacks charisma and mic skills all of a sudden becomes the most captivating man alive and is cutting legendary promos.



Brownian, it's really not healthy to always be in threads of the guy you despise so much. Your 30th account to speak of a guy you think is shit :drake1 I swear the cool guy in high school fucked your chick and you haven't gotten over it since lol 

You need to start creating some threads for the talented people and stop giving Roman so much of your time. I'm his fan, so that's warranted. But you get banned, come back and immediately put Roman's dick and balls back into your mouth again. All before getting banned again lol rinse and repeat. 

Go make me sandwich so you have something better to do with your time than sticking your tongue between Roman's ass cheeks any change you get. 

Go start a #GiveDeanAWin or something more useful than this obsession you have with talking about Roman :lol


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I would find it interesting to hear your opinions on why his TV time is being cut down. We know with absolute certainty that Vince loves him. He's in the WM main event and is about to become world champion. Therefore, this would be the time to use him extensively on RAW.

So why is Vince limiting his time? If his segments were drawing viewers they'd have him on more frequently. If they had any confidence in his mic skills, they'd have him cut more promos. If they had any confidence in his ring skills they'd have him wrestle longer matches.

What's your best explanation for why Vince is keeping his favorite "talent" (and believe me, I use that term very loosely when referring to Reigns) off of RAW? Seems like he's getting more airtime on Smackdown (which is usually reserved for "B+ players") than on RAW.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> http://riotgrrrlclub.tumblr.com/post/113311791359/roman-being-awesome
> 
> Sounds like they were entertained to me :shrug
> 
> Go to reddit and read from a user who was there. They popped big for his attack on Henry
> 
> You should also look at the promo he cut on the house show in Brooklyn recently
> Straight to the point, fans reacted and to what was called a solid promo. Funny how that works when he isn't scripted to death and going on long useless monologues that are raw promos.
> 
> Then again, you have made up your mind that Roman will be a talentless hack until he retires :lol
> 
> And booking to his strengths is wrecking shit and a couple lines BTW. As Smackdown clearly showed, fans respond when he acts like a human wrecking ball.


I've said this a million times that he is better when they limit his exposure. 

It's still a sad state of affairs however when you have to limit someones promo time and matches to cover up for the fact that they are quite bad as an overall performer. 

They haven't helped him but it's hard to always be working your way around all his limitations when you are trying to build him as the next big thing. They should have thought of all this before they went through with it. 

I duno what is hard for people to grasp. WWE are just doing the exact same thing internet fans do except flipping the check list. 

WWE say internet fans only want guys who can wrestle really well but they lack the charisma to reach a broader audience so they don't want guys like Ziggler, Bryan or Cesaro in the main event. 

Fine. The problem then is that WWE's idea is not striking the balance as they've gone for the guy who has the best look and plant their flag on the complete opposite side of the scale even though he has limited wrestling ability and virtually no vocal ability in Roman Reigns. 

What is worse is that they have guys with the balance on their fucking roster in Seth Rollins, Dean Ambrose, Bray Wyatt and Yes even though they don't want to admit it but Daniel Bryan too. He has more than proved that he belongs at the top of the card over these past two years. 

WWE can enjoy their falling ratings, failing network and apathetic live crowds for the next few months if they continue down the path they are on. 

They need to get real and so does anybody else who thinks this sham of a Reigns push is going to be good for business (Which is what it was sold on ''Oh look Reigns will be so marketable and he will draw new eyes to the product'' ) :ti 

Total bullshit. 

The guys rightful place on the card is as a strongly booked midcard heel with a title or as part of a stable or Tag Team until he proves otherwise.

As a legit main eventer? Not now and not anytime soon. He's lacking key ingredients, he's like a stew without the meat. 

It just becomes more and more apparent the more they persist with him.


----------



## Stochastic_Process

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Brownian, it's really not healthy to always be in threads of the guy you despise so much. Your 30th account to speak of a guy you think is shit :drake1 I swear the cool guy in high school fucked your chick and you haven't gotten over it since lol
> 
> You need to start creating some threads for the talented people and stop giving Roman so much of your time. I'm his fan, so that's warranted. But you get banned, come back and immediately put Roman's dick and balls back into your mouth again. All before getting banned again lol rinse and repeat.
> 
> Go make me sandwich so you have something better to do with your time than sticking your tongue between Roman's ass cheeks any change you get.
> 
> Go start a #GiveDeanAWin or something more useful than this obsession you have with talking about Roman :lol


That post must have really gotten to you, huh? Good. It perfectly demonstrated how delusional some of you are.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> That post must have really gotten to you, huh? Good. It perfectly demonstrated how delusional some of you are.


But yet you register every couple of days with a new account just to bash Roman Reigns and his fans. If he's already a failure, why kick a dead horse?


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> I would find it interesting to hear your opinions on why his TV time is being cut down. We know with absolute certainty that Vince loves him. He's in the WM main event and is about to become world champion. Therefore, this would be the time to use him extensively on RAW.
> 
> So why is Vince limiting his time? If his segments were drawing viewers they'd have him on more frequently. If they had any confidence in his mic skills, they'd have him cut more promos. If they had any confidence in his ring skills they'd have him wrestle longer matches.
> 
> What's your best explanation for why Vince is keeping his favorite "talent" (and believe me, I use that term very loosely when referring to Reigns) off of RAW? Seems like he's getting more airtime on Smackdown (which is usually reserved for "B+ players") than on RAW.


Assuming you are talking about Raw. It didn't seem to me like his tv time was cut down. There was a video about his journey to the World Title match. Then Heyman cut a promo about the World Title Match. Then he was in the final match. Did you want him in every segment?


----------



## Frost99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> . If he's already a failure, why kick a *dead horse*?



Nice some Vince McMahon horse puns regarding:reigns........

*"His STUD is a DUD"

"Vince is hot to trot Roman to the main event"

"Vince can lead a crowd to Roman but can't make them cheer"

"Roman couldn't even stick over at the glue factory" *

:vince7:trips7 

Whamp Whamp


----------



## xahm3d

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hopefully they don't push him too much, he'll end up being disposable sooner, which sucks because he's great in the ring.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Watch The Roman Reigns/Price Is Right Mash-Up We Didn’t Know We Needed Until Now





http://uproxx.com/prowrestling/2015...ht-mash-up-we-didnt-know-we-needed-until-now/

The man raising his kid as though the baby were Simba is funny at 0:50 is funny. 

I hope he gets a new theme or a remixed version of what he has now after WM 31.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


>


If you look past the dig on his moveset, I don't know how anyone can watch that and say Reigns hasn't been the most protected guy in forever. Even more so than Cena. The guy has speared or Superman punched EVERYONE without consequence. It's completely ridiculous.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Are Roman Reign Fans even happy heading into WM31?*



#Mark said:


> He proved his popularity? How so? He's in the biggest match at Mania and is getting reactions on par with the Usos. Bryan, Orton, Ziggler and Ambrose are all just as or more over than him.
> 
> And the Bryan program really didn't ruin his program with Lesnar because Lesnar wouldn't have showed up regardless. Last night was his first appearance in two months, surely if he could have appeared earlier he would have.


I think some people are trying too hard to blame the lack of excitement regarding the Brock/Reigns "feud" on Bryan.

Its WWE fault, they shouldve had Reigns facing top guys like Bryan mo ths ago, to show everyone he is ready. Instead Vince is pretty much telling the fans that Reigns is ready because he says so.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They should turn Reigns heel and give him the Rainmaker that Okada does just to fuck with people. And call it the Reignmaker too.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> They should turn Reigns heel and give him the Rainmaker that Okada does just to fuck with people. And call it the Reignmaker too.


He'd get slaughtered in any Japanese tour... or any hardcore venue.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> He'd get slaughtered in any Japanese tour... or any hardcore venue.


Getting slaughtered is better than the sheer apathy he is getting right now.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Getting slaughtered is better than the sheer apathy he is getting right now.


I don't know.. this move would do more to create a backlash against Reigns in a very negative way. The heat would go from "you just aren't ready and aren't the guy..." all the way to "Just get the fuck off my screen!" in a hurry. 

That is Cena pulling a submission out of his ass to beat true submission masters level of stupidity right there.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> I don't know.. this move would do more to create a backlash against Reigns in a very negative way. The heat would go from "you just aren't ready and aren't the guy..." all the way to "Just get the fuck off my screen!" in a hurry.
> 
> That is Cena pulling a submission out of his ass to beat true submission masters level of stupidity right there.


Well, they did that for Cena before, and he is the biggest draw in the company.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Well, they did that for Cena before, and he is the biggest draw in the company.


That has lost viewers year after year... the only reason he looks "successful" is because of WWE's doctoring. He started pissing off fans in 05, enraged thm in 06, and from there you started to see the slow trickle that was only ever hidden by the WWE with their doctored merchandise sales. 

If not for Punk in 2011 and Bryan last year, the core fanbase would be depleted far worse than it is now. Reigns is just another Cena right now, a guy that could be a solid force on the card, but wasn't chosen by the fans to be the guy and is clearly not wanted by most fans to be the guy. It's not a knock on Reigns, but on Vince. It's time to start listening to the fans before you lose them all together.


----------



## Restomaniac

Nina said:


> Stochastic_Process said:
> 
> 
> 
> That post must have really gotten to you, huh? Good. It perfectly demonstrated how delusional some of you are.
> 
> 
> 
> But yet you register every couple of days with a new account just to bash Roman Reigns and his fans. If he's already a failure, why kick a dead horse?
Click to expand...

TBH Reigns fans have been saying his failure is horse shit for ages.
Surely it's only right to be allowed to keep pointing out how delusional they are now it become clear it's true.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Wrong. 2007 was one of the most successful financial years ever for WWE.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Restomaniac said:


> TBH Reigns fans have been saying his failure is horse shit for ages.
> Surely it's only right to be allowed to keep pointing out how delusional they are now it become clear it's true.


I don't think he's failed but has actually shown improvement in the ring. There's nothing that proper booking (less lazy "feuds), more time on the mic and some effort into his character can't fix and the poster I quoted knows exactly why I made that comment to him.

I have the Smackdown promo and audience reaction below for those who want to see.



Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler








Fan Video 
http://riotgrrrlclub.tumblr.com/post/113311791359/roman-being-awesome


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I don't think he's failed but has actually shown improvement in the ring. There's nothing that proper booking (less lazy "feuds), more time on the mic and some effort into his character can't fix and the poster I quoted knows exactly why I made that comment to him.
> 
> I have the Smackdown promo and audience reaction below for those who want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Video
> http://riotgrrrlclub.tumblr.com/post/113311791359/roman-being-awesome


More mic time? :ti Definitely not. If he's going to ever be successful he needs a stable built around him or a mouthpiece and he only needs to chime in with a sentence or two here and there and ''Believe that''. 

He does not need more mic time to hang himself. He cannot talk so if you want him as your top guy then work to limit this exposure. Do not feed him to the wolves.

You know my opinion on him he wouldn't be anywhere near the main event if i had my way but now that he is WWE would be wise to learn from their mistakes and stop repeating them. 

Pre taped interviews/Promos, very limited and easy to do in-ring promos followed by him raising hell and short-medium length TV singles matches. 

This is their best shot at making him work. Smackdown segment was fine for what the guy is capable of. You're not going to get much better than that out of him.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> More mic time? :ti Definitely not. If he's going to ever be successful he needs a stable built around him or a mouthpiece and he only needs to chime in with a sentence or two here and there and ''Believe that''.
> 
> He does not need more mic time to hang himself. He cannot talk so if you want him as your top guy then work to limit this exposure. Do not feed him to the wolves.
> 
> You know my opinion on him he wouldn't be anywhere near the main event if i had my way but now that he is WWE would be wise to learn from their mistakes and stop repeating them.
> 
> Pre taped interviews/Promos, very limited and easy to do in-ring promos followed by him raising hell and short-medium length TV singles matches.
> 
> This is their best shot at making him work. Smackdown segment was fine for what the guy is capable of. You're not going to get much better than that out of him.


There used to be a time that I found your posts on Reigns objective and I was more than happy to engage in a dialogue with you. I could discern that even though you weren't a fan of Reigns, you weren't going to crap on him just because. That doesn't hold true for me anymore. 

You seem to have made up your mind that Reigns is never getting better, has actually regressed and there's no hope for him. You quoted another poster in the Smackdown thread who trashed Roman's promo without seeing it for yourself first and now that you've seen it, it's "fine"? You blasted him without the benefit of reviewing the footage for yourself and now that it wasn't as bad as initially described, you're backpedaling a bit. 

I think it's best that we just have a respectful disagreement at this point when it comes to this particular subject.


----------



## JY57

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> Why do people who have made up their minds that Roman Reigns is already an abject failure care so much about whether he's improving or if he has fans? Most of you have already sworn that you're not going to tune in and he can't draw any interest but these one note hate threads and replies indicate otherwise. If he ain't for you, cool. But not everyone thinks the sky is falling. Most of the issues with Reigns can be fixed through booking. He is going into WM 31 and should be heavily featured, not taking a backseat to Rollins. I like Seth, but he's not the one in the Main Event and the next two RAW's should be focused more on building that match.


when Brock not there (he won't be there next week too) or not even having scenes with him.

They really have to make Cena/Rusev and Orton/Rollins on the top feuds on TV. Thats just the way it is.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's funny how in 2012 one section of the IWC was blaming Punk for the Ratings, and the other section wasn't, and now in 2015, it's reverse, the people that were defending Punk are now bashing Reigns for failing to draw, and people that were bashing Punk are now defending Reigns.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



JY57 said:


> when Brock not there (he won't be there next week too) or not even having scenes with him.
> 
> They really have to make Cena/Rusec and Orton/Rollins on the top feuds on TV. Thats just the way it is.



You're right, but its frustrating. I wanted Vince to pay Lesnar whatever $$$ he was demanding just to have him show up each week on the RTW but even when Lesnar is there, nothing happens. There's no interaction with Reigns. Reigns may as well be fighting Paul Heyman in two weeks.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> You're right, but its frustrating. I wanted Vince to pay Lesnar whatever $$$ he was demanding just to have him show up each week on the RTW but even when Lesnar is there, nothing happens. There's no interaction with Reigns. Reigns may as well be fighting Paul Heyman in two weeks.


Because they would've booed Reigns on Monday had they interacted. It's clear they are taking precautions to make sure Reigns appears like a universally liked Baby Face at all times. 

Not saying it's right, it just is what it is.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Because they would've booed Reigns on Monday had they interacted. It's clear they are taking precautions to make sure Reigns appears like a universally liked Baby Face at all times.
> 
> Not saying it's right, it just is what it is.


Just said the same thing in the SD Spoiler thread. It has become transparent to me as well. Vince was bound determined to show that he was not going to let fans dictate his booking for WM season, but he is doing just that again, just not the the same level as last year, and is trying to hide it.

The WWE purposely waited until SD to send Reigns out there b/c they can edit the crowd noise to whatever they want and they also then have the excuse to send Henry out there, who is great at drawing heel heat, instead of Lesnar who has been defacto face since Summerslam and would have been cheered over Reigns. I mean look at it from the WWE's perspective if Reigns' rpomo would've happened Monday Night with Heyman and Lesnar, and Lesnar would have said you don't belong in the match the crowd would have agreed and cheered Lesnar and the WWE wouldn't have been able to change the audio.

Like you said, it is not right or wrong, just is what it is.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

And anyone that says Roman Reigns isn't a flop is just flat out WRONG. Fucking WRONG. Is it his fault? Partly, for being a bitch like Bryan and not approaching anyone. 

Although, it's hard to make demands as Reigns when you are as cold as he is. Bryan is over, and he could actually have power if wanted too. Roman Reigns is no more proven or hotter than a guy like Dolph Ziggler, and in that case, I would still probably say Dolph is more over.

Coldest Mania Main Event of at least the last 15 years(only watched Mania 14 and on).


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Because they would've booed Reigns on Monday had they interacted. It's clear they are taking precautions to make sure Reigns appears like a universally liked Baby Face at all times.
> 
> Not saying it's right, it just is what it is.


You're right. Which is why I hope the Reigns heel turns happens at Mania or after. There's no point in pushing Roman as a universal babyface if the WWE expects the crowd to rebel. But I don't believe he has failed. He's shown improvement in the ring but reacts negatively to bad crowd reactions. You can just tell.


----------



## murder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Coldest Mania Main Event of at least the last 15 years(only watched Mania 14 and on).


Which is fitting because it may very well be the coldest main since Mania the year before when Sid defended against Taker. And we all know how that one turned out. Which means next year, Rock has to save them again.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> You're right. Which is why I hope the Reigns heel turns happens at Mania or after. There's no point in pushing Roman as a universal babyface if the WWE expects the crowd to rebel. But I don't believe he has failed. He's shown improvement in the ring but reacts negatively to bad crowd reactions. You can just tell.


Have you seen smackdown yet? In his segment the crowd was with him. Piped in or not visibly the crowd was with him. (Side note: You can see one goofy IWC stereotype guy thumbs downing him at one point) Whether its no reaction at all or him getting cheered the "Reigns will be booed outta every building after the rumble people" where bad wrong.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Have you seen smackdown yet? In his segment the crowd was with him. Piped in or not visibly the crowd was with him. (Side note: You can see one goofy IWC stereotype guy thumbs downing him at one point) Whether its no reaction at all or him getting cheered the "Reigns will be booed outta every building after the rumble people" where bad wrong.


I saw Smackdown. It was pretty great. I thought some have greatly exaggerated the apathy towards him. He's not as over as I'd like him to be or should be at his status, but there are still fans that like him. Especially when he's in good segments.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> There used to be a time that I found your posts on Reigns objective and I was more than happy to engage in a dialogue with you. I could discern that even though you weren't a fan of Reigns, you weren't going to crap on him just because. That doesn't hold true for me anymore.
> 
> You seem to have made up your mind that Reigns is never getting better, has actually regressed and there's no hope for him. You quoted another poster in the Smackdown thread who trashed Roman's promo without seeing it for yourself first and now that you've seen it, it's "fine"? You blasted him without the benefit of reviewing the footage for yourself and now that it wasn't as bad as initially described, you're backpedaling a bit.
> 
> I think it's best that we just have a respectful disagreement at this point when it comes to this particular subject.


You're misquoting me. I said it was ''fine by his standards'' or something to that effect. I also didn't criticize the promo before i seen it i asked the guys opinion of it and jokingly made a comment about were it ranks in the Reigns promo scale as he is yet to cut a a very good one. 

Also stop being so ignorant and actually read what i write. I never crap on him for no reason in fact i always say how i think he could or should be booked and try to offer an opinion on that as constructively as i can and any time i criticize him i always have valid reasons. 

I gave him big praise post rumble were it was merited and i enjoyed the Daniel Bryan dynamic they created, The Tag Team turmoil storytelling and the very good match DB was able to get out of him at Fastlane (Although Roman also kept up his end well) 

Now though i can't criticize him when he cuts a garbage promo verging on the amateur on the Raw last week or his apathetic crowd reactions that he inspired that night? 

Oh and if i do criticize then I'm just ragging on him for the sake of it and not being objective fpalm 

Nonsense. If anyone lacks objectivity about this guy between me and you it certainly isn't me. 

When he does well i give him the credit in proportion to what he's done and when he fucks up he gets the same in criticism. 

Can you honestly say the same? I know that you can't and the fact that you've just stated you don't want to engage in conversation with me anymore based on the fact that i have some criticisms for him is pretty pathetic considering we have discussed Reigns many times before (Assuming you are who i think you are, these name changes :shrug) 

Weird post from you but w/e go discuss Reigns with only those who agree with everything you say and will give excuses for everything he does instead of actually talking about a topic sensibly and dividing the blame up equally were it belongs. (Y)


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I saw Smackdown. It was pretty great. I thought some have greatly exaggerated the apathy towards him*. He's not as over as I'd like him to be or should be at his status,* but there are still fans that like him. Especially when he's in good segments.


That's really only an issued due to the haters. 99% of the poster hate him simply because he's in the main event and their favorite isn't. They try to mask it as other things but if you read most of it comes back to his position. Regardless, I'm looking forward to Mania. I'm hoping he and Brock pull off an amazing match so the haters can come on here and post multiple paragraph posts about how the match was horrible etc despite the match being great.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> That's really only an issued due to the haters. 99% of the poster hate him simply because he's in the main event and their favorite isn't. They try to mask it as other things but if you read most of it comes back to his position. Regardless, I'm looking forward to Mania. I'm hoping he and Brock pull off an amazing match so the haters can come on here and post multiple paragraph posts about how the match was horrible etc despite the match being great.


You're more hopeful than me. I'm no longer looking forward to the match. It would be cool to be proven wrong, but I don't see much chemistry between Lesnar and Reigns. Reigns' is still improving in the ring and Lesnar isn't a ring general. I would like an amazing match but I don't think it'll happen. We'll see. 

I meant to ask, would you like to see a heel turn for Reigns?


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

New Reigns interview here with Gorilla Talk Sport:

https://vimeo.com/122007150?ref=tw-share


----------



## Stone Hot

Nina said:


> There used to be a time that I found your posts on Reigns objective and I was more than happy to engage in a dialogue with you. I could discern that even though you weren't a fan of Reigns, you weren't going to crap on him just because. That doesn't hold true for me anymore.
> 
> You seem to have made up your mind that Reigns is never getting better, has actually regressed and there's no hope for him. You quoted another poster in the Smackdown thread who trashed Roman's promo without seeing it for yourself first and now that you've seen it, it's "fine"? You blasted him without the benefit of reviewing the footage for yourself and now that it wasn't as bad as initially described, you're backpedaling a bit.
> 
> I think it's best that we just have a respectful disagreement at this point when it comes to this particular subject.


You should just block him like I did


----------



## Stone Hot

The Inbred Goatman said:


> And anyone that says Roman Reigns isn't a flop is just flat out WRONG. Fucking WRONG. Is it his fault? Partly, for being a bitch like Bryan and not approaching anyone.
> 
> Although, it's hard to make demands as Reigns when you are as cold as he is. Bryan is over, and he could actually have power if wanted too. Roman Reigns is no more proven or hotter than a guy like Dolph Ziggler, and in that case, I would still probably say Dolph is more over.
> 
> Coldest Mania Main Event of at least the last 15 years(only watched Mania 14 and on).


What is reigns suppose to do? If vince came to you and said your going to win the rumble and main event wm your going to say yes no matter what. Even if you feel that your not ready you would never say no to a wm main event. If reigns had done that it would he career suicide for him cause vince would never push him or give him a chance again. He would have been buired harder then chavo Guerrero was when he faced hotnswaggle all those times back in 2010


----------



## THANOS

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Not sure if this was posted already, but I got a chuckle out of it.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> New Reigns interview here with Gorilla Talk Sport:
> 
> https://vimeo.com/122007150?ref=tw-share


Nice! Thanks (Y) 

Here's a clip with him and the UK Sun 

https://vimeo.com/122001720


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Stone Hot :fpalm Legit the worst poster on this forum. 

Shoe size higher than his IQ.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0308/590148/alberto-el-patron-talks-cm-punk-being-sued/


Let's add Del Rio to WWE ass kissers, eh?? :evil 



> Roman Reigns:
> 
> "Great guy, great talent. A lot of talent and a lot of potential."


He's obviously delusional. Roman is a talentless hack with no future :shrug


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Nice! Thanks (Y)
> 
> Here's a clip with him and the UK Sun
> 
> https://vimeo.com/122001720


That Heyman/Roman BoND :banderas Keep it coming


----------



## El_Absoluto

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Nice! Thanks (Y)
> 
> Here's a clip with him and the UK Sun
> 
> https://vimeo.com/122001720


Ugh...

The title made me wanna puke.

Im happy Im not on that boat.

Im done with watching wrestling at this point I still enjoy talking about booking, or ranting about the good old days but why would I throw my money away on the network (I just stream NXT) or put myslef thru the awfull torture of watching a whole episode of raw???? 

And fuck Wrestlemania, they have sucked for a while, you might find ONE good match and ONE decent match per mania but thats like finding a small piece of turkey on a shit sandwich and calling it a good meal.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> That Heyman/Roman BoND :banderas Keep it coming


I know :wall those two teamed up would kill me. A lot of respect between those two. I could tell when I saw that brief clip of the two laughing and talking. You can tell there is a level of comfort. 

Roman under Heyman's tutelage :banderas


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman does seem very well liked and respected by the boys in the back and legends. They know the deal and see the potential. Cool clip of him with THE SUN. Heyman will help him get thicker skin if they start working together. But :lol that Heyman is basically Roman's hypeman already and showing love for him on social media. 


@cookiepuss, thanks for posting the clip of the interview. It was a great listen. He really went into detail about what he'd like to do with this opportunity. I'm glad he wants to be his own man and not follow Cena's. He should be allowed to do him.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

People who dislike Roman... Lurking and positing in his thread... That logic :drake1


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> You're more hopeful than me. I'm no longer looking forward to the match. It would be cool to be proven wrong, but I don't see much chemistry between Lesnar and Reigns. Reigns' is still improving in the ring and Lesnar isn't a ring general. I would like an amazing match but I don't think it'll happen. We'll see.
> 
> I meant to ask, would you like to see a heel turn for Reigns?


I'm open to anything. Personally, I would like to see him turn heel at Mania. But, here's how I think it should go. He should get the win over Brock clean. Then, Brock should hit him with a F5 during his celebration. Seth should come in to cash in and before he hits the curb stomp Heyman should tackle Seth. After Seth is stunned by the attack he should get hit with a spear for the Roman win with help from Heyman.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0308/590148/alberto-el-patron-talks-cm-punk-being-sued/
> 
> 
> Let's add Del Rio to WWE ass kissers, eh?? :evil
> 
> 
> 
> He's obviously delusional. Roman is a talentless hack with no future :shrug


Hater logic is that Del Rio is trying to get his job back. So he want talk bad about the golden boy. Reality is Del Rio sees a guy with a ton of potential who he wants to give him the credit he deserves.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Hater logic is that Del Rio is trying to get his job back. So he want talk bad about the golden boy. Reality is Del Rio sees a guy with a ton of potential who he wants to give him the credit he deserves.


Exactly. They can't pull the "he's on WWE's payroll" bullshit. Del Rio has never been a kiss ass and doesn't owe WWE a damn thing at this point. I could tell in his match with Roman, he was testing him out and pushing him a little out of his comfort zone. He made Roman switch up from his usual routine. 

It shows he cared enough to teach Roman the little bit he could in that time. Sometimes you gotta learn how to mix it up. 

Nice to see a great wreslter like Del Rio sees the potential us Roman fans see and among others in the business. I was bored of Del Rio, but you couldn't deny he is talented in the ring. 

Seems like Roman talks to Paul backstage a lot. Never be too proud to ask for help and advice.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@Wynter That clip what you posted was from the audio interview I posted :lol

Also, nice to see the positive Del Rio comments, but Del Rio is getting paid by WWE...oh wait. 

@Nina No problem


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



cookiepuss said:


> @Wynter That clip what you posted was from the audio interview I posted :lol
> 
> Also, nice to see the positive Del Rio comments, but Del Rio is getting paid by WWE...oh wait.
> 
> @Nina No problem


:lmao oh, my bad. I just saw a new video and posted 

You know Del Rio tryna stay in WWE's good graces  it's a work, he was never fired. It's all a big angle to put Roman over strong :

You know who else always has kind words about Roman? Barrett. He seems to have a special liking for Bray and Roman. Let me find the two interviews he mentioned him.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> People who dislike Roman... Lurking and positing in his thread... That logic :drake1


Why not? I wouldn't want this thread becoming a circlejerk.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KINGPIN said:


> Why not? I wouldn't want this thread becoming a circlejerk.


As opposed to the Anti-roman circle jerk that happens every day on this board??? :lol I wish yall talked about the talented guys as much as yall typed Roman's name on a daily basis :sip


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KINGPIN said:


> Why not? I wouldn't want this thread becoming a circlejerk.


*
But Bryan fans can get mad when anything remotely negative is said about him and it's all good right?*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

How to explain why Reigns wouldn't confront Brock face to face? The truth is WWE doesnt want to put him in the same ring with Heyman and a mic on live tv. That's my opinion on that. Now, they need a storyline reason why he wouldnt because it makes him seems less than strong not to come out there and belly up to Brock. Perhaps Heyman doesnt want to give the main event of Mania away for free so he has an order that Reigns cant come within a 100 feet of Brock. Heyman could also say out of respect to the family Samoa that he doesnt want Brock to do unecssary damage to roman, so he is protecting him from the Beast until Mania and his judgment day. I imagine WWE wont address this at all ,but a Badass like Reigns doesnt seem to be the type to cower in the back while he is being verbally eviscerated by Heyman.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> As opposed to the Anti-roman circle jerk that happens every day on this board??? :lol I wish yall talked about the talented guys as much as yall typed Roman's name on a daily basis :sip


Seeing as I only talk about the company in a general sense nowadays, and don't even bother talking about the main roster half as much as I do the NXT talent, you'll find that that's not such a laborious task as you make it out to be.

And now that I think about it, since I think I'm due for a Reigns specific discussion for the first time in, oh, I don't know, probably about a week, from one Reigns disliker to one Reigns enjoyer, let me ask you this; taking into account everything that has happened on the RTWM thus far, if you had the power of hindsight, would you still think that it would all be worth it?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



IDONTSHIV said:


> How to explain why Reigns wouldn't confront Brock face to face? The truth is WWE doesnt want to put him in the same ring with Heyman and a mic on live tv.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> But Bryan fans can get mad when anything remotely negative is said about him and it's all good right?*


You're barking up the wrong tree. Take it up with them.


----------



## MonteCarloSim

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Listen to these Reigns marks crying like little bitches when people point out the fact that this guy lacks talent and is not profitable.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KINGPIN said:


> Seeing as I only talk about the company in a general sense nowadays, and don't even bother talking about the main roster half as much as I do the NXT talent, you'll find that that's not such a laborious task as you make it out to be.
> 
> And now that I think about it, since I think I'm due for a Reigns specific discussion for the first time in, oh, I don't know, probably about a week, from one Reigns disliker to one Reigns enjoyer, let me ask you this; taking into account everything that has happened on the RTWM thus far, if you had the power of hindsight, would you still think that it would all be worth it?


Honestly? I'm reserving judgment. It would be easy to write Roman off as doomed going by the present. But wreslting is this magical place where one second you're hated and the next, you're on top of the world. I can't say if this all was worth it until we reach the end :shrug 

Hell, this could just be the tribulation before the success. There aren't many wrestlers who become their peak in their first push. Sometimes it takes more than one try, tweaking and going back to the drawing board. 

I say, if Roman uses this experience to be better and work harder? Worth it. He's witnessed the other side of things; fans turning their back on him. He either builds thick skin and use this as a stepping stone, or he crumbles. So far, Roman is doing his best in the circumstances. Many of you may think his best his terrible, but I respect a guy who keeps going out and tries to fight against a seemingly impossible tide. He could have easily stumbled under the pressure or simply became complacent.

To see that it bothers him for fans to not like him, shows he cares how they perceive the product he gives out. Yeah, he likes to put on false bravado, but you can see in his post-rumble interviews, the dude took it to heart lol 

Its just a learning experience at this point. This is the first year of his career and he's young. He has time and that will be his greatest teacher. So I guess in a way, I think the risk is worth it. I don't see him being ruined off this :shrug


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That whole "captain of the ship" comment was obviously in reference to how he's in charge of where his career goes, and can't rely on the family legacy anymore. I don't think it was a reference to being the "captain" of the WWE.

Funny how the majority of actual wrestlers and those within the industry (Jericho, Del Rio, JR, Styles, even Cornette) have complemented Reigns and have agreed with his push. Guess he didn't earn it though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


>


So do you think it was fear of that particular crowd? I think he should have come out there and tossed Heyman aside trying to get to Brock. I suppose they want to hold off anything physical between them until the go home show, i just thought it seemed a bit OOC for Roman not to come out then. They could have had security keep them apart so it didnt ruin it when they actually do come to blows.

I'm just not getting much from any of this booking for multiple matches, not just this one. Taker/Bray is a one man show.Sting/HHH is hurting from Sting not being there each week. and Orton/Rollins has upside down booking where Orton already took his revenge on Rollins before Mania.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The two Barret interviews:


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...news-barrett-praises-roman-reigns-bray-wyatt/



*Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns:*

"For me, he (Wyatt) is definitely one of the guys I would look at as the future. What a unique guy and amazingly talented in the ring. I think his character is just so unique within the world of WWE that you can't help but to take notice. So he is a guy who I enjoy a lot. Another I like is Roman Reigns. He has the potential to be the next top, top guy, which only happens once in a generation. With this generation, he kind of has everything on paper to be that guy. Fingers crossed for his development. I think he has a great head on his shoulders. He is a great athlete and a good attitude. Everyone seems to like him in the locker room, which is pretty rare in itself. If he keeps developing the way he has, I can see him being the guy who is pulling the whole train along."

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0215/589482/bad-news-barrett-on-crowd-reactions/

*Is there anyone on the WWE roster you have not fought yet that you really want to face?*

"I always used to say Dolph Ziggler was the guy that I wanted to wrestle, but we have had a bit of a run together lately and I have really enjoyed wrestling him and so that is that itch scratched I suppose. I think Roman Reigns is someone I have been in the ring with once before and he was very good. He beat me very quickly unfortunately, but he is someone I think is going to be a big star in the future in the WWE. Bray Wyatt is another one. I know we're both bad guys at the moment, but one day I think I'd definitely like to do some work with him."



Roman is well liked :shrug


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Honestly? I'm reserving judgment. It would be easy to write Roman off as doomed going by the present. But wreslting is this magical place where one second you're hated and the next, you're on top of the world. I can't say if this all was worth it until we reach the end :shrug
> 
> Hell, this could just be the tribulation before the success. There aren't many wrestlers who become their peak in their first push. Sometimes it takes more than one try, tweaking and going back to the drawing board.
> 
> I say, if Roman uses this experience to better and work harder? Worth it. He's witnessed the other side of things; fans turning their back on him. He either builds thick skin and use this as a stepping stone, or he crumbles. So far, Roman is doing his best in the circumstances. Many of you may think his best his terrible, but I respect a guy who keeps going out and tries to fight against a seemingly impossible tide. He could have easily stumbled under the pressure or simply give complacent.
> 
> To see that it bothers him for fans to not like him, shows he cares how they perceive the product he gives out. Yeah, he likes to put on false bravado, but you can see in his post-rumble interviews, the dude took it to heart lol
> 
> Its just a learning experience at this point. This is the first year of his career and he's young. He has time and that will be his greatest teacher. So I guess in a way, I think the risk is worth it. I don't see him being ruined off this :shrug


Well, in the sense that he won't be a failure because fans won't turn off from him, creativity won't stifle him, and a misguided vision from the top brass won't let him fall to the wayside, then yes, I'm willing to meet you half way. He's going to be booked in the upper echelon until he retires and even if he's not exactly a crowd pleaser later down the line, that kind of booking will ensure that everyone's eyes are on him. And quite frankly, I have nothing against that.

But it's a tall order for what they have waiting in store for him and in similar situations like this, rises to fame in the WWE are usually red hot(Austin, Cena, Batista, Rock, Hogan). Anyone who became a BIG TIME player, and I mean, F.O.T.C., would almost seem invincible b/c of their booking, legions of fans cheering for him on a constant basis, and merch flying off the shelves. Reigns doesn't tick any of those boxes for me and last time I watched, he was only about as half over as he used to be in the summer and with significant time being dedicated to that time, I don't see a fraction of it restoring him to his luster.

Now, keep in mind, those "qualifications" don't necessarily rely so much on talent, just appeal and whether it be by his own doing or by management screwing him up at almost every turn, to me, Reigns does not have that appeal that he used to, where I could actually buy him being where he is right now. And, it's such a shame to me, because no matter what reservations any Reigns fan might have with me, I feel as though if they had simply waited out another year, he could've been ready. He's not good in the ring but he's WAY better than '14 Reigns. WAY better. His talking could use some work but he's at least not as monotone as he used to be. I really could've seen it. But, oh well. What's done is done. Now to wait for closure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



IDONTSHIV said:


> So do you think it was fear of that particular crowd? I think he should have come out there and tossed Heyman aside trying to get to Brock. I suppose they want to hold off anything physical between them until the go home show, i just thought it seemed a bit OOC for Roman not to come out then. They could have had security keep them apart so it didnt ruin it when they actually do come to blows.


*
Honestly, it's a possibility. The issue is they're in TOO deep to even consider that as a legitimate reason for holding Reigns back. You chose to have him win the Rumble. You chose to have him go over Bryan. It's too late to pull out. You've got to go balls deep.*



> I'm just not getting much from any of this booking for multiple matches, not just this one. Taker/Bray is a one man show.Sting/HHH is hurting from Sting not being there each week. and Orton/Rollins has upside down booking where Orton already took his revenge on Rollins before Mania.


*This is correct. Booking from top to bottom is awful. There isn't ONE match that is well prepared.

Andre The Jobber Battle Royal instead of Sandow getting the payoff he deserves in a singles match
Tag Team title clusterfuck with NO storyline. Just a bunch of jobbers wrestling because they're employed.
Divas Tag Team match thrown together because AJ is back and Paige needs a friend. ZERO fucks given.
IC title clusterfuck, full of jobbers and Bryan and using a wack ass overdone gag of passing the belt around
Cena acting like a heel and getting cheered because Rusev is a foreigner(I like heel Cena but it's bad from a storytelling perspective)
3 main events with half the guys not showing up*


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KINGPIN said:


> Well, in the sense that he won't be a failure because fans won't turn off from him, creativity won't stifle him, and a misguided vision from the top brass won't let him fall to the wayside, then yes, I'm willing to meet you half way. He's going to be booked in the upper echelon until he retires and even if he's not exactly a crowd pleaser later down the line, that kind of booking will ensure that everyone's eyes are on him. And quite frankly, I have nothing against that.
> 
> But it's a tall order for what they have waiting in store for him and in similar situations like this, rises to fame in the WWE are usually red hot(Austin, Cena, Batista, Rock, Hogan). Anyone who became a BIG TIME player, and I mean, F.O.T.C., would almost seem invincible b/c of their booking, legions of fans cheering for him on a constant basis, and merch flying off the shelves. Reigns doesn't tick any of those boxes for me and last time I watched, he was only about as half over as he used to be in the summer and with significant time being dedicated to that time, I don't see a fraction of it restoring him to his luster.
> 
> Now, keep in mind, those "qualifications" don't necessarily rely so much on talent, just appeal and whether it be by his own doing or by management screwing him up at almost every turn, to me, Reigns does not have that appeal that he used to, where I could actually buy him being where he is right now. And, it's such a shame to me, because no matter what reservations any Reigns fan might have with me, I feel as though if they had simply waited out another year, he could've been ready. He's not good in the ring but he's WAY better than '14 Reigns. WAY better. His talking could use some work but he's at least not as monotone as he used to be. I really could've seen it. But, oh well. What's done is done. Now to wait for closure.


God you are such a hater :jericho2

No, seriously :clap Pretty much in line with my thoughts on the whole situation.

And this entire Road to WM, not just Reigns', has been so FUBARed by the WWE it makes the horrible booking/storytelling for the ME stand out even more. There is plenty of talent on this WM card that could cover for a tepid ME build, but nothing is being built well, so there is nothing else for people to look to. And the fact this is the time of year the WWE is supposed to trying to be their BEST, I really fear for the WWE shows post WM this year.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



KINGPIN said:


> Well, in the sense that he won't be a failure because fans won't turn off from him, creativity won't stifle him, and a misguided vision from the top brass won't let him fall to the wayside, then yes, I'm willing to meet you half way. He's going to be booked in the upper echelon until he retires and even if he's not exactly a crowd pleaser later down the line, that kind of booking will ensure that everyone's eyes are on him. And quite frankly, I have nothing against that.
> 
> But it's a tall order for what they have waiting in store for him and in similar situations like this, rises to fame in the WWE are usually red hot(Austin, Cena, Batista, Rock, Hogan). Anyone who became a BIG TIME player, and I mean, F.O.T.C., would almost seem invincible b/c of their booking, legions of fans cheering for him on a constant basis, and merch flying off the shelves. Reigns doesn't tick any of those boxes for me and last time I watched, he was only about as half over as he used to be in the summer and with significant time being dedicated to that time, I don't see a fraction of it restoring him to his luster.
> 
> Now, keep in mind, those "qualifications" don't necessarily rely so much on talent, just appeal and whether it be by his own doing or by management screwing him up at almost every turn, to me, Reigns does not have that appeal that he used to, where I could actually buy him being where he is right now. And, it's such a shame to me, because no matter what reservations any Reigns fan might have with me, I feel as though if they had simply waited out another year, he could've been ready. He's not good in the ring but he's WAY better than '14 Reigns. WAY better. His talking could use some work but he's at least not as monotone as he used to be. I really could've seen it. But, oh well. What's done is done. Now to wait for closure.


I agree with your sentiment and I understand exactly where you are coming from. The only real difference is that I see Roman rising above this mess. I think it will just become a distant memory years from now. I wholeheartedly believe he will become a huge star and a hiccup in the road hasn't deterred that for me. 

I like many wreslters, but have believed in few. Roman joins a short list of Bryan, Dean and Seth... That's it lol I have other guys I like on the roster for sure. But only those four gave me these gut feelings. 

Seth and Bryan have proven me right so far. Seth still has to become a sickenly over face before he really completes my prediction, but he did prove me right and more with his heel work. And Bryan? Fuck, all the people I used to argue with who called him nothing but a fad and would never ever touch Mania, let alone win the main event :drake1 all the fuckery I went with that guy and in the end, he got the belt like I said he would :shrug 


I'm just waiting on Roman and Dean :


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I don't think he's failed but has actually shown improvement in the ring. There's nothing that proper booking (less lazy "feuds), more time on the mic and some effort into his character can't fix and the poster I quoted knows exactly why I made that comment to him.
> 
> I have the Smackdown promo and audience reaction below for those who want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Smackdown Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fan Video
> http://riotgrrrlclub.tumblr.com/post/113311791359/roman-being-awesome


Oh it's a failure alright.

Hell they are now keeping him off live TV as much as they dare.


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> You're right. Which is why I hope the Reigns heel turns happens at Mania or after. There's no point in pushing Roman as a universal babyface if the WWE expects the crowd to rebel. But I don't believe he has failed. He's shown improvement in the ring but reacts negatively to bad crowd reactions. You can just tell.


As a face ATM he HAS totally failed though.
Even you are pretty much saying as such in this very post.


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Honestly, it's a possibility. The issue is they're in TOO deep to even consider that as a legitimate reason for holding Reigns back. You chose to have him win the Rumble. You chose to have him go over Bryan. It's too late to pull out. You've got to go balls deep.*


Exactly and that was my point after RAW.
IMHO they have realised they have bought a pup ATM in Reigns but can do nothing to back out now as they have gone all in on him and to back off now would just destroy him even more and Vince can't/won't admit his mistake. 

That is why they won't let him lose live on air and kept him as an afterthought in the RAW ME however on smackdown they can prat about with the volume levels and edit the shit out of his promo.


----------



## Dec_619

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Honestly, it's a possibility. The issue is they're in TOO deep to even consider that as a legitimate reason for holding Reigns back. You chose to have him win the Rumble. You chose to have him go over Bryan. It's too late to pull out. You've got to go balls deep.*
> 
> 
> 
> *This is correct. Booking from top to bottom is awful. There isn't ONE match that is well prepared.
> 
> Andre The Jobber Battle Royal instead of Sandow getting the payoff he deserves in a singles match
> Tag Team title clusterfuck with NO storyline. Just a bunch of jobbers wrestling because they're employed.
> Divas Tag Team match thrown together because AJ is back and Paige needs a friend. ZERO fucks given.
> IC title clusterfuck, full of jobbers and Bryan and using a wack ass overdone gag of passing the belt around
> Cena acting like a heel and getting cheered because Rusev is a foreigner(I like heel Cena but it's bad from a storytelling perspective)
> 3 main events with half the guys not showing up*


THIS.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Restomaniac said:


> Exactly and that was my point after RAW.
> IMHO they have realised they have bought a pup ATM in Reigns but can do nothing to back out now as they have gone all in on him and to back off now would just destroy him even more and Vince can't/won't admit his mistake.
> 
> That is why they won't let him lose live on air and kept him as an afterthought in the RAW ME however on smackdown they can prat about with the volume levels and edit the shit out of his promo.


They totally didn't expect the smackdown crowd to be into Roman at all. You can tell with the approach they had with Henry's promo. Especially the part where Henry goes "You think these fans respect you?". I think they expected boos and were gong to go from there. But then a good chunk of the crowd reacted positively and so loud, it made both Roman and Henry pause. Got Roman to crack a little smile too.

The whole "1 out of 3 aint' bad" was Henry smartly acknowledging the reaction. WWE even kept in the boos Roman got from some of the crowd. If they were hell bent on masking it, they would have completely edited it to hell. I heard the boos quite easily.

And I'm sure the little promo on the announcer's table was a bit of him. He probably is tired of hearing everyone talk negatively about him :lol I do wonder if his ass was supposed to be back in the ring or he decided to hop his big self on there lol 

Either way, this is something they should have ALWAYS been doing. Getting his feet wet with short and sweet promos and him wrecking shit. The initial building of Roman Reigns was so ridiculously easy to do, it just shows how impressively well WWE can fuck something simple up.

They knew the fans were against him the moment he won the Rumble and then went over Bryan. Get the fuck over it. He should have attacked both Heyman and Brock on Raw. Heyman has been talking reckless a spear should have had his name written all over it. Roman had no reason to be. He should have rushed in and went to work. Because that's what he does best: be a human wrecking ball. That was always his biggest appeal and when his presence really comes out.

It's so damn easy with him. WWE just incompetent as all fuck :drake1


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Turning him heel would be such a waste of Lesnar, Takers streak, the Rumble, and the main event at WM.

They could turn him heel on RAW against anyone and it would be the same result. the crowd goes mild with some booooo you suck.

This main event at WM needed a big time money feud or at least fucking use brock to make someone a bigger star.


----------



## Certified G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Either way, this is something they should have ALWAYS been doing. Getting his feet wet with short and sweet promos and him wrecking shit. The initial building of Roman Reigns was so ridiculously easy to do, it just shows how impressively well WWE can fuck something simple up.
> 
> They knew the fans were against him the moment he won the Rumble and then went over Bryan. Get the fuck over it. He should have attacked both Heyman and Brock on Raw. Heyman has been talking reckless a spear should have had his name written all over it. Roman had no reason to be. He should have rushed in and went to work. Because that's what he does best: be a human wrecking ball. That was always his biggest appeal and when his presence really comes out.
> 
> It's so damn easy with him. WWE just incompetent as all fuck :drake1


WWE managed to ruin Brock Lesnar and kill his aura within 4 weeks of his return. Lesnar was arguably the easiest to book superstar of the last 20 years, what made you think they'd handle Roman Reigns well? :lol If the awful booking of Lesnar hasn't made it clear Vince has no fucking clue what he's doing I don't know what will. This whole Lesnar vs Reigns storyline has been a disaster from the get-go, even though it doesn't seem to be such a hard story to write. There's 2 Raw shows left before WrestleMania so I'm hoping we at least get a confrontation and brawl on those shows, otherwise this might just be the lamest build to a WM main event ever.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> They totally didn't expect the smackdown crowd to be into Roman at all. You can tell with the approach they had with Henry's promo. Especially the part where Henry goes "You think these fans respect you?". I think they expected boos and were gong to go from there. But then a good chunk of the crowd reacted positively and so loud, it made both Roman and Henry pause. Got Roman to crack a little smile too.
> 
> The whole "1 out of 3 aint' bad" was Henry smartly acknowledging the reaction. WWE even kept in the boos Roman got from some of the crowd. If they were hell bent on masking it, they would have completely edited it to hell. I heard the boos quite easily.
> 
> And I'm sure the little promo on the announcer's table was a bit of him. He probably is tired of hearing everyone talk negatively about him :lol I do wonder if his ass was supposed to be back in the ring or he decided to hop his big self on there lol
> 
> Either way, this is something they should have ALWAYS been doing. Getting his feet wet with short and sweet promos and him wrecking shit. The initial building of Roman Reigns was so ridiculously easy to do, it just shows how impressively well WWE can fuck something simple up.
> 
> They knew the fans were against him the moment he won the Rumble and then went over Bryan. Get the fuck over it. He should have attacked both Heyman and Brock on Raw. Heyman has been talking reckless a spear should have had his name written all over it. Roman had no reason to be. He should have rushed in and went to work. Because that's what he does best: be a human wrecking ball. That was always his biggest appeal and when his presence really comes out.
> 
> It's so damn easy with him. WWE just incompetent as all fuck :drake1


Shut up already! You're making too much damn sense!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Out of everyone that is against the Reigns push, how many are actually saying he's a talentless hack? Most of us Reigns detractors(more of a detractor of the push, rather than the guy) actually have more than one brain cell, and on NUMEROUS occasions, we've said he has potential. 

I've said on numerous occasions, Reigns has a fuckload of potential, but until potential is realized to a degree, you shouldn't sniff the Mania Main Event. But what do I know, I'm just a jealous fuckboi hater.

Reigns is fucked anyway, he'll NEVER be the star the company wants him to be because he is infected by the cancer that is Vince McMahon.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Out of everyone that is against the Reigns push, how many are actually saying he's a talentless hack? Most of us Reigns detractors(more of a detractor of the push, rather than the guy) actually have more than one brain cell, and on NUMEROUS occasions, we've said he has potential.
> 
> I've said on numerous occasions, Reigns has a fuckload of potential, but until potential is realized to a degree, you shouldn't sniff the Mania Main Event. But what do I know, I'm just a jealous fuckboi hater.
> 
> Reigns is fucked anyway, he'll NEVER be the star the company wants him to be because he is infected by the cancer that is Vince McMahon.


I don't think you're a blind hater. You do have valid points and Reigns, much like everyone at the mercy of Vince's vision, is fucked to a degree. I wish he weren't in the main event, but I've just got my fingers crossed that he'll survive WM 31. I don't even want a classic match between Lesnar and Reigns (as if that were possible). I just want him to walk out of WM 31 and still be viable even under the restraints of Vince.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I don't think you're a blind hater. You do have valid points and Reigns, much like everyone at the mercy of Vince's vision, is fucked to a degree. I wish he weren't in the main event, but I've just got my fingers crossed that he'll survive WM 31. I don't even want a classic match between Lesnar and Reigns (as if that were possible). I just want him to walk out of WM 31 and still be viable even under the restraints of Vince.


I've actually warmed up to the thought of Reigns/Lesnar as a match itself. I think, if the crowd is at least into it, and not just booing the whole match out(with Lesnar leaving, and them just hating Reigns), it could be a good match. 

Reigns doing a suicide dive on Lesnar would be pretty epic. I've got all theses spots planned out in my head that could actually make for an exciting match. Reigns going for the Superman punch and being picked out of the air into an F5 for a near fall is the one where I think the crowd would just lose their shit over it.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I've actually warmed up to the thought of Reigns/Lesnar as a match itself. I think, if the crowd is at least into it, and not just booing the whole match out(with Lesnar leaving, and them just hating Reigns), it could be a good match.
> 
> *Reigns doing a suicide dive on Lesnar would be pretty epic. I've got all theses spots planned out in my head that could actually make for an exciting match. Reigns going for the Superman punch and being picked out of the air into an F5 for a near fall is the one where I think the crowd would just lose their shit over it.*


Those are some cool spots, especially the Superman punch being turned into an F5. I would like to see Reigns do a German suplex on Lesnar onto a table. 

I'm just really worried that Lesnar is going to half ass and Reigns, without a ring general, will just be a deer in the headlights. I'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I love how Reigns can never cut a long promo, he always has to get help by someone else cutting a promo for him so he doesnt have to talk long.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Reigns can never cut a long promo, he always has to get help by someone else cutting a promo for him so he doesnt have to talk long.


Why is that such a bad thing? Short and sweet is what Reigns needs at the moment. I don't want him cutting 20 minute promo's.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> Why is that such a bad thing? Short and sweet is what Reigns needs at the moment. I don't want him cutting 20 minute promo's.


Because his promos sound stupid and amateurish. Guys in Dev cut better promos than him. They are cringe worthy. Its just funny seeing other heels come out to cut a promo for him, its pretty sad.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns vs Brock build up might be shit (as is every match at WM) but Reigns build as a main eventer and a better performer both in the ring and on the mic just keep on getting better 

:reigns BELIEVE THAT


----------



## southrnbygrace

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> Why is that such a bad thing? Short and sweet is what Reigns needs at the moment. I don't want him cutting 20 minute promo's.


I don't want ANYONE doing 20 minutes promos!! :wink2:


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

are you kidding me they made mark henry sound like a bitch to put over Reigns 

wTF is wrong with the company

that was the biggest piece of bullshit i have heard in a long time LMFAO


this make Roman look strong cant get any more laughable.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I loved the Mark Henry and Roman Reigns segment. Since the WWE has made Lesnar into this unstoppable beast, Reigns has to look strong. He is not suited for the role of underdog who gets his ass kicked all the time, only to prevail. In this instance, I don't blame the WWE for trying to balance out the scales (kayfabe wise, of course). 

As for his promo's, most of the ones delivered by babyfaces are cringe. At least he's not talking about magic beans.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Reigns is fucked anyway, he'll NEVER be the star the company wants him to be because he is infected by the cancer that is Vince McMahon.


Well then he needs the chemo that is this man :HHH2


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stochastic_Process said:


> Funny how these "awesome Reigns moments" happen at non televised events or on Smackdown which isn't live and is heavily edited, and we have to rely on reports from obese bitches who are horny for him.
> 
> On house shows and Smackdown, this guy who lacks charisma and mic skills all of a sudden becomes the most captivating man alive, is cutting legendary promos, and is more over than The Rock.



It's highly convenient ain't it? :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I loved the Mark Henry and Roman Reigns segment. Since the WWE has made Lesnar into this unstoppable beast, Reigns has to look strong. He is not suited for the role of underdog who gets his ass kicked all the time, only to prevail. In this instance, I don't blame the WWE for trying to balance out the scales (kayfabe wise, of course).
> 
> As for his promo's, most of the ones delivered by babyfaces are cringe. At least he's not talking about magic beans.


Its one thing to have Reigns superman punch and spear Henry but to then have a back stage segment where a heel in Henry is giving Reigns a tongue bath and acting like a little bitch is cringe worthy.

If you have to have wrestlers tell the audience someone is tough it means they are not.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> Its one thing to have Reigns superman punch and spear Henry but to then have a back stage segment where a heel in *Henry is giving Reigns a tongue bath and acting like a little bitch is cringe worthy.
> *
> If you have to have wrestlers tell the audience someone is tough it means they are not.


What is this all about? I haven't seen it. I switched to Scandal. 

I do agree that it is time for so many wrestlers to be putting Reigns over and to stop with the dick slurping. The fans will respect Roman on their own, not because The Rock, Heyman or anyone else said so. Reigns just needs to show that he's tough. That's why I hope Bryan/Reigns comes back after Lesnar leaves for UFC.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

WWE wouldn't have to slurp Roman's balls so much if they, you know, HAD HIM WRECK SHIT ON A REGULAR BASIS AND NOT SIT BACKSTAGE WHILE HEYMAN SHITS ALL OVER HIM AND HIS FAMILY fpalm

Roman is all about his family, but won't lay Heyman out for talking disrespectful about them?? :drake1

WWE is booking way too much talking in these build ups. How about action for goodness sake?? They used to spend so much time having Roman run through things. Now the time they actually need for him to go kick ass, they don't do it :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> What is this all about? I haven't seen it. I switched to Scandal.
> 
> I do agree that it is time for so many wrestlers to be putting Reigns over and to stop with the dick slurping. The fans will respect Roman on their own, not because The Rock, Heyman or anyone else said so. Reigns just needs to show that he's tough. That's why I hope Bryan/Reigns comes back after Lesnar leaves for UFC.


basically Henry was in a fetal positing saying shit like , well i was pushing Reigns hoping he would fight back and boy did he
that guy has a hell of a punch
he really is a tough guy
a lot of people have tired to beat brock and cant but boy do I think Reigns can he is that tough 
and some other shit to tongue bathe him.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I honestly thought the Mark Henry/Roman segment ended after their in ring encounter. But if Henry did give him a verbal blowjob and acting like a punk, it is too much. I get why people are upset. 

Reigns should just wreck things. Sometimes, it's just better to let actions speak for themselves.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I honestly thought the Mark Henry/Roman segment ended after their in ring encounter. But if Henry did give him a verbal blowjob and acting like a punk, it is too much. I get why people are upset.
> 
> Reigns should just wreck things. Sometimes, it's just better to let actions speak for themselves.


yeah basically Henry was castrated and giving Reigns a verbal BJ like you said. It was awful.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Vince seems to have fogotten: Actions speak louder than words. And Roman has always been great at that. But you know Vince, he isn't about booking to that boy's strengths unk2


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> yeah basically Henry was castrated and giving Reigns a verbal BJ like you said. It was awful.


I won't even lie and be a mark. That is forcing Reigns on people. It's cool if they have one wrestler putting him over. But Henry, Rock, Bryan and Heyman is just too much (from a storyline POV). I bet they'll have Brock raise his hand at WM 31. :brock3


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Have any of you heard of tough love? That segment and subsequent promo reminded me of an aggravating family member who gives a younger member of the family hell until the younger member pushes back. The the older member tells everyone you see that we got a tough one here.


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Out of everyone that is against the Reigns push, how many are actually saying he's a talentless hack? Most of us Reigns detractors(more of a detractor of the push, rather than the guy) actually have more than one brain cell, and on NUMEROUS occasions, we've said he has potential.
> 
> I've said on numerous occasions, Reigns has a fuckload of potential, but until potential is realized to a degree, you shouldn't sniff the Mania Main Event. But what do I know, I'm just a jealous fuckboi hater.
> 
> Reigns is fucked anyway, he'll NEVER be the star the company wants him to be because he is infected by the cancer that is Vince McMahon.


Yep.
This isn't a personal attack on Reigns. Like I said this is Vince proving who is in charge after bending last year and it seems he is willing to throw Bryan and Reigns under the bus to achive it.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I won't even lie and be a mark. That is forcing Reigns on people. It's cool if they have one wrestler putting him over. But Henry, Rock, Bryan and Heyman is just too much (from a storyline POV). I bet they'll have Brock raise his hand at WM 31. :brock3


I am actually pretty much sure the night after WM, since it will be Lesnar's final night, Lesnar will come out and raise Reigns arm in victory and profess how much he now respects Reigns.

And this is the kind of stuff that is turning people off Reigns, and the sad thing is Vince probably thinks it will help Reigns get cheered. Seriously, how many times has Vince seen this same tactic fail to get Cena cheered, how does he not see it is counter productive?


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

New Roman interview 

http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/s216/w...-to-ruin-my-wrestlemania.html#~p6R6KyaqnohBfY


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

"think about the children" :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> *Why do you think you'll be able to beat Brock Lesnar - the man who conquered The Undertaker and destroyed John Cena?*
> "I'm the 1%er. Brock, throughout his whole life - probably even as a little boy - he's been pummelling people, just running through people... just running into the same type of people. He's never run into anybody like me.
> 
> "Athletically he's looking into a mirror. Size-wise he's pretty much looking into a mirror. But you wanna know what the difference is? I'm quite a bit younger than him. And I'm pretty sure that where I am in my career I'm a whole lot hungrier than he is.
> 
> "I'm wrestling almost every single day of the week. I'm fighting for so much more. I'm trying to capture a life here, a future. I'm trying to put my kid in college. There are so many things I'm doing. I'm representing the biggest wrestling family on earth.
> 
> "He's had an awesome run, he's done a lot of great things and I'm sure he's going to continue to do those things, but he's running into 1% - the thing he doesn't want to face is me. And that's the problem - he's going to face me on the 29th."
> 
> *Even if you win it'll be a hell of a war - and your old brother Seth Rollins will be waiting in the wings with that briefcase. How will you deal with that?*
> "Yeah, It's gonna be a brutal match. Win, lose or draw, it's gonna be painful... an hour after the match, I'm either gonna be laid out in a hospital bed with the title laying over my stomach, or I'm gonna be stuck in the locker room not able to move drinking a cold beer with that title laying across my lap.
> 
> "That's what the gameplan is - not only to win it, but walk out that night with the WWE Championship, because you hit it right on the head. Seth is a little snake, man - no pun intended. He's smart, he's The Architect, he's a schemer, he's always gonna wait till the time is right.
> 
> "My job is to hopefully have a little bit of energy, just something enough to muster out a fight if he comes out there with that stupid music of his, that stupid haircut and that stupid smile with that dumb briefcase, he's going to try and ruin my whole night.
> 
> "That hurts me. For someone who was my brother, someone I was so tight with to try and take that moment from me - he better hope I don't get too pissed out there."
> 
> *At last year's Royal Rumble the WWE Universe seemed upset Batista won and eliminated you - this year they seemed upset you won instead of Daniel Bryan - what caused the switch?*
> "I don't think really anything switched. I think they wanted Daniel Bryan to win last year and they wanted him to win this year! The problem with that is I don't think Daniel Bryan was in last year's and the problem with this year's was I was in this one!
> 
> "There's no way Daniel Bryan can beat me in a Royal Rumble match, it's ridiculous. He's nowhere near as heavy as me, he doesn't have a fraction of the strength I have. There are a lot of ways that Daniel Bryan can possibly beat me. Throwing me over the top rope is not one of those - it's not his match.
> 
> "This whole thing of the crowd taking over - that's fine. They pay hard-earned money to get those tickets. Last time I checked there's not a WWE ticket tree in the backyard. People don't just pluck these things off of a branch. It's their option to boo, cheer, whatever they wanna do. We just want them to have fun.
> 
> "For me it was a little disappointing. It wasn't ideal, being booed out of the building like that, but it is what it is. As a performer you have to be ready for everything. I think it just goes to show how special the WWE Universe is and how opinionated and how strong they are.
> 
> "If they wanna get something done, clearly they can get something done. They definitely got Daniel Bryan another match - but that didn't work out, did it!"
> 
> *That match at Fastlane was fantastic - I felt like you won people over who may not have been convinced before that you were the man to face Brock - is that how you felt afterwards?*
> "I felt that way going into it - a month before it when I won the Rumble, I felt like I was the guy that should be fighting Brock Lesnar. This is the deal: You win the Royal Rumble match, you go to main event WrestleMania. That's the process.
> 
> "Obviously a curveball got thrown at me. I like to think I handled it like a man would. I accepted a challenge and I met a challenge. It was a hell of a fight. Daniel Bryan - you can't say enough about that guy. He's busted his ass for a long, long time and he's still continuing to do that.
> 
> "Being in the ring with him is an absolute pleasure, I had a blast out there fighting him. He's a tough guy. He's one of those guys - he'll kick you until he breaks his shin! That's the type of guy he is. So for me to be able to get in there and tangle up with him was an absolute honor.
> 
> "I think I was able to instil a little bit of respect, not only from the fans but from Daniel. When you're in the ring with someone one-on-one for 20+ minutes there's a bonding process in a weird way.
> 
> "You know when you fight your friend and it's like, 'Whoah, we're better friends now'? Not that we're friends by any means but there was a weird process like that. It was fun and I enjoyed that match."
> 
> *Do you think the so-called 'smart fans' sometimes ruin the fun for themselves and ruin it for other people?*
> "It's tough to say. The way I look at it is, yeah, I hope they're having fun. Whatever chant you wanna start or whatever you're doing out there, as long as you're having a good time, as long as you're taking advantage of the time that you have being at the show.
> 
> "I do like to stress... a lot of these smarter fans, a lot of them are my age. They're right in my age group, and I'm a father. I have a daughter who enjoys the show. So I try and think about that. Think about when you were a kid and think about when you were a young fan.
> 
> "Think about what's going to make the show better, because we are a PG product. We are targeting families - little boys and girls - we're trying to change lives, we're trying to be role models.
> 
> "I think the WWE Universe has to remember that as well. Our fans have to remember that y'all are very influential as well. Y'all are on TV too. So remember - think about the kids, think about what kind of example you're setting.
> 
> "Think about not only your experience, but everybody else's. That's just something I think about. But at the end of the day, the fans pay their hard-earned money, it's their choice and only their choice to make."
> 
> *There's been a lot of attention to the #GiveDivasAChance hashtag - what do you think of it and do the talented women of the WWE deserve more time on Raw and SmackDown?*
> "I absolutely 100% agree. If it wasn't for women I wouldn't be here. I'm a mamma's boy at heart. I love my mom. I have the deepest, utmost respect for women. I say we have three hours of Raw - I can't see why the Divas can't get more time.
> 
> "We have so many different ways to broadcast, so many different platforms, social media. We have multiple shows that we're broadcasting, we have a full Network. We have a Divas show and it's a very successful Divas show. We have some of the most beautiful, strongest women in the world within our company so I say if we can showcase that, let's do it."


*I'm glad Reigns supports Divas getting more time. Good on him for calling it an honor to work with Bryan, and lol @ him burying Seth's hair and his jobber music.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Well, things just took a weird turn.

Very shocked Roman took the "what about the children?" route. Reminds me of someone I used to know :cena


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> New Roman interview
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/s216/w...-to-ruin-my-wrestlemania.html#~p6R6KyaqnohBfY


good interview that. loved what he had to say about seth :clap

I can't believe there is only a few weeks to go till WM - is it just me or is this year flying past....


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The company is PG and geared towards children. Roman Reigns, or any other performer being asked to represent the company, isn't going to tout Rated R programming. It's the creativity of the WWE that is lacking moreso the product being stifled under the rating. There are ways to work around it.

I also love that he supports the Divas's. 

Overall, good interview by Reigns. I've liked his recent Q&A's.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Why all of the hate for Roman? Just embrace him.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

On Brock Lesnar: "Athletically he's looking into a mirror. Size-wise he's pretty much looking into a mirror."

:wtf


----------



## Marv95

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> The company is PG and geared towards children. Roman Reigns, or any other performer being asked to represent the company, isn't going to tout Rated R programming. It's the creativity of the WWE that is lacking moreso the product being stifled under the rating. There are ways to work around it.
> 
> I also love that he supports the Divas's.
> 
> Overall, good interview by Reigns. I've liked his recent Q&A's.


It's a "PG company" yet they bring in Wiz Kalifa, have one of their guys cuss frequently in the 8pm hour in Orton and have a video package dedicated to erectile dysfunction. 

All he's doing is towing the line here. Alot of it seems in kayfabe.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marv95 said:


> It's a "PG company" yet they bring in Wiz Kalifa, have one of their guys cuss frequently in the 8pm hour in Orton and have a video package dedicated to erectile dysfunction.
> 
> All he's doing is towing the line here. Alot of it seems in kayfabe.


The WWE is very hypocritical and want it both ways, I agree. But I don't expect him to call them out on it, but reaffirm their official stance. I'd be happy if they stopped all the pretenses.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Zayniac said:


> Why all of the hate for Roman? Just embrace him.


Nope. It's better if he earns it. I don't care if every world leader comes together and gives him a handjob and honors him with their respective country's highest honor. Any shift in attitude I have about him will lie solely on him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Monday is going to be another interesting RAW. Lesnar won't be their so most likely no real advancement in the feud. I imagine another Heyman blowjob promo is in order tho. 

Teaming Orton with Reigns for a tag match is likely too, they typically do that when somebody gets hot, but he's not supposed to be more over than another guy.

Going to go out on a limb here and say that VKM returns on Monday to kiss Reigns' ass.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576672658307330048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576818533591482368

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576824296623845376

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576825847564214273

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576825264279134208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576405204498788352


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marv95 said:


> It's a "PG company" yet they bring in Wiz Kalifa, have one of their guys cuss frequently in the 8pm hour in Orton and have a video package dedicated to erectile dysfunction.
> 
> All he's doing is towing the line here. Alot of it seems in kayfabe.


Exactly, they need to pick a side and stick to it. Funny they keep trying to appeal to everyone but their ratings keep going down.


----------



## Certified G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Going to go out on a limb here and say that VKM returns on Monday to kiss Reigns' ass.


If Vince were to return on Raw (which I doubt), I don't see him kissing Reigns' ass. He'd probably do something similar to that ridiculous promo he did on John Cena/Daniel Bryan in 2013, the one where he said he didn't want Cena (in this case Lesnar I guess) to be champion, but he wants Bryan (Reigns) to be champion even less. It wouldn't really make sense but hardly anything in WWE does anymore, so we'll just chalk it up to Vince being old and senile.

Reigns really needs a convincing promo on Raw. This "everybody says I can't, but I can and I will" shtick just isn't cutting it. It's so generic and lame and completely unfitting for both Roman Reigns and the WrestleMania main event. I don't mind it being a part of the story but in this case it's the whole story. Add to that the fact Reigns has never looked weak or vulnerable in the slightest, it just makes for a silly and unconvincing storyline.


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Just gonna leave this little message to Roman here...


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Monday is going to be another interesting RAW. Lesnar won't be their so most likely no real advancement in the feud. I imagine another Heyman blowjob promo is in order tho.
> 
> Teaming Orton with Reigns for a tag match is likely too, they typically do that when somebody gets hot, but he's not supposed to be more over than another guy.
> 
> Going to go out on a limb here and say that VKM returns on Monday to kiss Reigns' ass.


Having VKM will be there saving grace in there eyes. fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Is there an off ramp to this Road to Mania? 

You have to think WWE is going to get it right one of these weeks. Reigns needs to confront Brock, or at least try before security stops him, because there was no reason why he didnt last week with Heyman running him down and Brock just grinning in the ring. I hope the booking does something to create more excitement. Honestly, the only cant miss segment was the night RAW was snowed out and that was over a month ago.


----------



## Shenroe

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Is there an off ramp to this Road to Mania?
> 
> You have to think WWE is going to get it right one of these weeks. Reigns needs to confront Brock, or at least try before security stops him, because there was no reason why he didnt last week with Heyman running him down and Brock just grinning in the ring. I hope the booking does something to create more excitement. Honestly, the only cant miss segment was the night RAW was snowed out and that was over a month ago.


Your avatar is really disturbing me( and a few others i'm sure). It's gross :heyman6


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hopefully Roman does it without a Heyman turn.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Nice to hear Roman surviving the Seattle house show. He actually managed to get second biggest pop of the night. Happy to hear Seattle didn't shit on him because of Bryan  

Bryan got a massive hometown pop though. Would have been awesome to hear live.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Really surprised about the crowd. Only because some people connect rooting for Bryan means not cheering for Reigns, which isnt the case for me and many others. So not only did he get a big pop in Seattle, he was brave enough to remove the vest :lol. Could a new look be on its way...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*I will rejoice when the vest finally goes. Reigns has come a long way since his fat days and there's no reason to be ashamed of his body. Plus, it got stale months ago. This one man Shield thing has run its course. T-Shirts, suits, and tanktops only please.*


----------



## panzowf

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think I'm going to try my best to enjoy Reigns for Wrestlemania. If that fails, I'll just laugh at the crowd shitting on the main event. Hell, it's probably the only thing I'm excited about for the main event this year.

Despite this, I do think Reigns is talented. Hell, dare I say I think he's good enough to be in the spot he's in? But this early though? He simply isn't ready. Imagine how much better it would have been to see Reigns win the Intercontinental or US title at WM 31 and have a nice title run with it. Warrior did, Bret did, Michaels did, Austin did, HHH did, Rocky did, Goldberg did, Cena did. They all started off with mid-card title runs during singles competition and gradually grew and made it to the main event, leading to a big pay-off. WWE were able to make Batista a fan-favourite going into Wrestlemania 21, a guy who was way less talented than Reigns is now, because he got the slow-burn treatment. People wanted to see him win the title, smarks, casuals, and children alike. People wanted to see him beat Triple H's ass, the monster heel, unlike this year, where it's the complete opposite.

Concerning his mic skills, I think Reigns is good enough. It's just that he's getting terrible lines that he has to memorise, and they're micro-managing him so much that it's making more of a negative effect than positive. Reigns right now is getting the Hayden Christensen in Star Wars treatment. People say he's a bad actor, but the dialogue in those movies was so bad that Marlon Brando probably couldn't have made them sound natural. Simply put, if WWE loosened the reigns on Roman (no pun intended), he'd be much more bearable. In the ring, I think we can all agree that he's improving. I was actually really happy when I saw him do a belly-to-belly suplex a couple weeks ago, and then that dive over the top rope last week was pretty cool.

I'm praying that they change his theme song for WM though. If they really want him as the face of the company, I don't think sticking with a Shield rip-off is a good idea. Hell, maybe they can take that vest off him too. It's getting pretty outdated and he'll look good without it.


----------



## panzowf

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Really surprised about the crowd. Only because some people connect rooting for Bryan means not cheering for Reigns, which isnt the case for me and many others. So not only did he get a big pop in Seattle, he was brave enough to remove the vest :lol. Could a new look be on its way...


Speak of the devil.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RMolloy24 said:


> I think I'm going to try my best to enjoy Reigns for Wrestlemania. If that fails, I'll just laugh at the crowd shitting on the main event. Hell, it's probably the only thing I'm excited about for the main event this year.
> 
> Despite this, I do think Reigns is talented. Hell, dare I say I think he's good enough to be in the spot he's in? But this early though? He simply isn't ready. Imagine how much better it would have been to see Reigns win the Intercontinental or US title at WM 31 and have a nice title run with it. Warrior did, Bret did, Michaels did, Austin did, HHH did, Rocky did, Goldberg did, Cena did. They all started off with mid-card title runs during singles competition and gradually grew and made it to the main event, leading to a big pay-off. WWE were able to make Batista a fan-favourite going into Wrestlemania 21, a guy who was way less talented than Reigns is now, because he got the slow-burn treatment. People wanted to see him win the title, smarks, casuals, and children alike. People wanted to see him beat Triple H's ass, the monster heel, unlike this year, where it's the complete opposite.
> 
> Concerning his mic skills, I think Reigns is good enough. It's just that he's getting terrible lines that he has to memorise, and they're micro-managing him so much that it's making more of a negative effect than positive. Reigns right now is getting the Hayden Christensen in Star Wars treatment. People say he's a bad actor, but the dialogue in those movies was so bad that Marlon Brando probably couldn't have made them sound natural. Simply put, if WWE loosened the reigns on Roman (no pun intended), he'd be much more bearable. In the ring, I think we can all agree that he's improving. I was actually really happy when I saw him do a belly-to-belly suplex a couple weeks ago, and then that dive over the top rope last week was pretty cool.
> 
> I'm praying that they change his theme song for WM though. If they really want him as the face of the company, I don't think sticking with a Shield rip-off is a good idea. Hell, maybe they can take that vest off him too. It's getting pretty outdated and he'll look good without it.



Really great post :clap. Do I wish they would have given Roman another year? Of course. Despite what many say, he has been improving and I wish we could have seen this same scenario with a seasoned Roman. Alas, Vince has taken the option away and it has greatly hurt Roman in the meantime. I do think Roman has so much potential and will get out of this booking slump quite well and move on with his career. 

I hope he and Brock can surprise everyone, simply because I think Roman has been shit on so much, it'd be nice to see something good happen to him :lol

I'd preferably like a heel turn, because he honestly needs a reset. Roman was red hot at one point, but one booking mistake after another has chipped away his momentum something serious. Never would have thought Roman would end up going into Mania so cold. His booking was so easy to do, but when has Vince ever done the easy way?? 

I just need Mania season to be over :lol Shame his first main event comes attached to so much negativity. No star wants their first big match to be met with backlash or indifference.

It is nice to see people who believe he has potential. So many write him off a talentless hack who will never amount to anything lol


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


















o.o

Well, I'll be...


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> o.o
> 
> Well, I'll be...












Your point????


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



midnightmischief said:


> Your point????


That they look similar?


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> o.o
> 
> Well, I'll be...


Well damn. Roman needs to change his gear, he has nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## just1988

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*I believe In Roman Reigns*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



RMolloy24 said:


> Despite this, I do think Reigns is talented. Hell, dare I say I think he's good enough to be in the spot he's in? But this early though? He simply isn't ready. Imagine how much better it would have been to see Reigns win the Intercontinental or US title at WM 31 and have a nice title run with it. Warrior did, Bret did, Michaels did, Austin did, HHH did, Rocky did, Goldberg did, Cena did. They all started off with mid-card title runs during singles competition and gradually grew and made it to the main event, leading to a big pay-off.


*Your post was very fair and reasonable. My only issue here is Roman starting with the IC title. That just doesn't work anymore. You know that the belt has been tarnished and they're showing no signs of making it prestigious again. WWE knows the belt is shit, which is why their last string of main eventers have skipped it entirely and gone straight into the World Title picture. The sad part is they know this and keep booking it like shit instead of trying to elevate it, which is why I want Daniel Bryan to hold it so it is elevated by proxy. 

Daniel Bryan is among the top 4 most credible IN RING competitors in the company. He is a former World Champion with large amounts of fan support. He is unbreakable by WWE, no matter how much they belittle him and discard him to the mid card. HE can uplift the IC title, but Roman last year could not. Roman needs to be established, and the only way to do that in today's wrestling is with a main event push. After he wins the title and goes on a dominant monster heel run, I don't care if he's competing for mid card titles afterwards. Did they handle Roman's push completely incorrectly? Absolutely, and he's only gotten the booking he should have gotten from the start for the past 6 weeks. 

Reigns should have always been booked as a dominant tweener with no allegiances, but in the summer they relegated him to tag team matches and kept pairing him with Cena. Some argued that this was protection, but it wasn't. It was just typical stupid and lazy booking from WWE. This Roman you're seeing now isn't so much improvement as it is him showing what he always could have done had he not been chained up by their stupid restrictions. Roman was doing this shit way back in FCW, but they had him as the underdog babyface selling for 10 minutes and pulling a comeback out of his ass.*


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> That they look similar?


all good, sorry was on the defensive. as soon as I saw the comparism I was expecting all the detractors to start going on about him trying to be like the rock.

It is a hard time being a roman fan in this forum these days LOL you never know what direction the shots are going to come from.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/577275987953459200
I guess this passes as "hype" in today's WWE. It's as if this company doesn't realize that WM 31 is two weeks away. 

WWE Seattle
https://instagram.com/p/0PKCjwRU3M/


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



midnightmischief said:


> all good, sorry was on the defensive. as soon as I saw the comparism I was expecting all the detractors to start going on about him trying to be like the rock.
> 
> It is a hard time being a roman fan in this forum these days LOL you never know what direction the shots are going to come from.


*Just imagine the reactions if this became a thing :hayden3*


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's hard to predict how Reigns will do in this match against Brock. Reigns hasn't had too many one on one matches, but in his two main event matches he delivered. In his Summerslam match against Orton he came out looking strong, but in doing so Orton also came out looking good. They have unfinished business. Hopefully a championship match between the two is planned. As for the Fastlane match I really enjoyed that. I love the spot in which Bryan kicked Reigns which shifted the momentum. Reigns did a great job showing how aggressive he could be as well as adding to his moveset.

WWE should book this Brock/Reigns match fast paced in the early going with a lot of big spots throughout the match — similar to Batista/Taker from WM 23. Have the match in that 14-17 minutes time frame. 

I'm going to predict right now that Brock/Reigns WILL get a "This is Awesome" chant. There will be a point in the match where it becomes unpredictable and the crowd will be very much into it. I know most of you want this match to fail, but I have a feeling these two will deliver.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I've been saying for a while that I expect Reigns/Lesnar to be a better match than most are expecting. It just depends how the crowd takes to it, they could shit on both men because Lesnar is leaving and they hate Reigns, or it could be the Face Lesnar Vs. Heel Reigns that most are expecting. 

I think there's a lot of good spots to do in the match, Reigns should bust out the suicide dive he used on RAW a few weeks ago, the Superman Punch countered into an F5 is such an easy near fall spot that if they miss it, I'll just facepalm, Barricade spears always get a pop, and Lesnar no selling it would be hilarious as fuck, and I have a lot more ideas for the match in my head.

If they lay it out well, the match will be fine. ***1/2-***3/4 range, which for a WWE Main Event, is fine.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If Brock were to start half assing it during the match, I wonder if Reigns would lose his mind and stiff him. That would get Brock's attention. 

I don't have high expectations for Brock/Reigns but I'd love it if they both brought their "A" game and proved everyone wrong. I think the audience will be crucial. If the crowd gets into it, maybe both men will feel compelled to leave everything out there. I''d like it to see some blood between the two in addition to the spots @The Inbred Goatman detailed.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Brock countering a spear into the Kimura Lock is possible too. Hopefully they do something in the match that reminds people that he ended the streak: a Taker sit up or perhaps a Tombstone attempt by Brock.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> Brock countering a spear into the Kimura Lock is possible too. Hopefully they do something in the match that reminds people that he ended the streak: a Taker sit up or perhaps a Tombstone attempt by Brock.


I think he did the Taker sit up during Summerslam with Cena. It was cool. 

I also want Lesnar to do more than just a thousand German suplexes in the match. The reigning, "defending", undisputed conqueror should go into Beast mode and bust out all his moves. It would be awesome to see that Lesnar show up at WM 31.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I think he did the Taker sit up during Summerslam with Cena. It was cool.
> 
> I also want Lesnar to do more than just a thousand German suplexes in the match. The reigning, "defending", undisputed conqueror should go into Beast mode and bust out all his moves. It would be awesome to see that Lesnar show up at WM 31.


I agree. It's possible we may see one of them do a Rock Bottom as well. Something to plant the seeds for an eventual Reigns/Rock or Brock/Rock match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*I would like to see a spot where Reigns and Lesnar knock each other out for 5 seconds with a double clothesline and do the Undertaker sit up simultaneously while laughing.*


----------



## Goku

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *I would like to see a spot where Reigns and Lesnar knock each other out for 5 seconds with a double clothesline and do the Undertaker sit up simultaneously while laughing.*


why would reigns sit up like the undertaker?


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

All I ask (or better yet what will NOT be good for Reigns) is that Reigns does not win the match with one superman punch/spear after getting beat down for 10 minutes. Lesnar kicked out of what, at least 5 finishers and had a broken rib at the title match at the Rumble...

An ending like that would be the WORST possible outcome for Reigns that night and going forward with the audience.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

You could even have Reigns do an elbow through a table, I think he'd be able to do it, and even if the crowd HATES him, there's no way they don't shit their pants after that spot.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Bret Hart On Randy Savage Going Into The WWE Hall Of Fame, Daniel Bryan At WrestleMania 31, More

*COMPARISONS OF BRYAN/ROMAN REIGNS TO HART/KEVIN NASH IN 1994/95:*
I always tried to bring the best out of all of my opponents and especially in a pay-per-view scenario, I wanted them to have their best match they ever had with me. When Kevin Nash was champion I really tried to support him, he was a good friend of mine back in those days and still a good friend of mine now. I tried to boost his position and help him stay in place and I always had respect for him even as champion, I thought he was a great champion. I think they made a big mistake in giving him a push too early, they should have waited and let him build himself up for another year and I think if they had given Kevin just a little more time to get more experience and get prepared for that role, if that next year he had gotten that big push that they gave him, he may have stayed champion but they sometimes push things they want now and it wasn't going to happen then, he was still learning a lot.

*ROMAN REIGNS IN THE TOP SPOT:*
I think Roman Reigns is ready and he is really good, I think he is a really great talent and has a lot of potential. I can see why they want to push him but I really think the hearts and minds of the wrestling fans are with Daniel Bryan. His work rate in the ring and what he gives through the match just means so much more to the wrestling fans than anything else.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...randy-savage-going-into-the-wwe-hall-of-fame/


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> You could even have Reigns do an elbow through a table, I think he'd be able to do it, and even if the crowd HATES him, there's no way they don't shit their pants after that spot.


Roman is actually a pretty good bumper. But since that's not the focus they want, he only does one occasionally. But he definitely has no problem flinging himself into a bump without care. Sometimes I think he needs to chill. He turns a simple running into the steps spot into an event :lol


Honestly, the match is God damn simple: carnage. These are two beast hosses, treat them like they are. I mean, of course you can have wreslting, but these two need to KILL each other. Dean said the Shield used to revel in working stiff and going crazy out there, let Roman show that. 

Roman used to do a lot more impact spots when he was in the Shield, but has really been toned down in his singles run. 

It's time to let go of the leash and let him and Brock put on a war. I think in this instance, Romans tendency to bleed will really help. Some color to the madness surely would make it visually pleasing. 

No more over thinking it with Roman and trying to protect him in the dumbest ways. You want him to earn some respect? Have him go out there doing his damndest to win over the fans. No fucking stupid ass overbooked, interference galore main event. Just two guys who want to rip the others head off. 

You already fucked up what should have been an easy build, at least give the match a chance to flourish.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Roman is actually a pretty good bumper. But since that's not the focus they want, he only does one occasionally. But he definitely has no problem flinging himself into a bump without care. Sometimes I think he needs to chill. He turns a simple running into the steps spot into an event :lol
> 
> 
> Honestly, the match is God damn simple: carnage. These are two beast hosses, treat them like they are. I mean, of course you can have wreslting, but these two need to KILL each other. Dean said the Shield used to revel in working stiff and going crazy out there, let Roman show that.
> 
> Roman used to do a lot more impact spots when he was in the Shield, but has really been toned down in his singles run.
> 
> It's time to let go of the leash and let him and Brock put on a war. I think in this instance, Romans tendency to bleed will really help. Some color to the madness surely would make it visually pleasing.
> 
> No more over thinking it with Roman and trying to protect him in the dumbest ways. You want him to earn some respect? Have him go out there doing his damndest to win over the fans. No fucking stupid ass overbooked, interference galore main event. Just two guys who want to rip the others head off.
> 
> You already fucked up what should have been an easy build, at least give the match a chance to flourish.


Your reaction if Reigns stiffs Lesnar since he'll be half-assing the match because his contract ending?


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman has new merchandise.

http://shop.wwe.com/Roman-Reigns-"I..._W09358_color=Black&start=2&cgid=roman-reigns


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That's actually a cool design.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Your reaction if Reigns stiffs Lesnar since he'll be half-assing the match because his contract ending?


He'd get my highest respect. That would take some balls :lol And would show how much it means to Roman. He ain't about to have Brock fuck him over because he's a piece of shit


----------



## Marv95

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The design with the logo is alright but the wording...? Made me laugh and not in a good way.


----------



## Fighter Daron

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Someone said on this forum that Bret Hart criticized Reigns, but he showed big respect and admiration for the guy there.

Plus, Kevin Nash hasn't ever had a match as good as the one Reigns had with Bryan at Fastlane. Lame comparation, Reigns is an athlete.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Looking like neither Brock or Reigns gonna appear live on Raw.


----------



## Darkod

*Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Intense and to the point. It was a great promo despite some attention seeking geeks trying to ruin it with a desperate failed bryan chant. Do you agree?


----------



## bmtrocks

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was serviceable script-wise but the delivery was flat as usual from Reigns. Reigns could cut the best promo in the world but that isn't going to do anything for him if he isn't over.


----------



## PunkShoot

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

*If that's "Great" then fuck this shit. And this god damn business right now.
*
What excited you from that promo?.

Not botching does not make a promo great

This is a fucking moment from a "GREAT" Promo. 




No fucking Talking, No fucking whining, No words needed. Just standing there with gestures cutting a better promo than 95% of the roster right now. But Again, I blame the booking, NOT the roster


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Isn't it past your bed time OP?


----------



## thegockster

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

No


----------



## SnapOrTap

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Are you an inbred?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

*Reigns cut a decent promo. He maintained his composure well and got a nice reception despite the losers trying to hijack.




*


----------



## Marv95

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Great? What has this world come to.

Short, sweet and to the point but great? For Roman's standards maybe.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was probably his best promo, which is kind of sad. It was dull, monotonous and the subject matter was totally meh.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

"great"? :lol Even better how the crowd was like 40% Daniel Bryan chant 30% doesn't give a shit and 30% positive Reigns response. He's just so not over.

The fans goofing off over his shoulder while he was trying to talk was fucking hysterical, the camera couldn't avoid them.


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

thought it was his best promo yet.

Intense and to the point.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I'd rather watch someone "dry and dull" say "dry and dull" things than someone who shouts trying to get the crowd to chant about turds and has the most stereotypical voice of a soft, sentimental girly boy.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Godway said:


> "great"? :lol Even better how the crowd was like 40% Daniel Bryan chant 30% doesn't give a shit and 30% positive Reigns response. He's just so not over.
> 
> The fans goofing off over his shoulder while he was trying to talk was fucking hysterical, the camera couldn't avoid them.



He is over!11 the crowd is just full of neckbeard indy vanilla midget smarks!!11111


~ anti iwc posters


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I liked it! It was intense! Honestly, I don't get what's the problem with you guys. I am very excited for this match.


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

6/10

Coming from a Reigns fan


----------



## SideTableDrawer

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Standards are at a fucking all time low.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Reigns is not made to cut "great" promos but this was exactly the kind of content and delivery that he needs to be aiming for. He did a good job.


----------



## Xiao

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Fair play it was good. 6/10. But he is in the main event of WM. He should be a hell of alot better. For that matter, so should Brock.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

The promo was actually pretty good considering the circumstances, but it's amazing how little the fans gave a sh^t. You'd think with the year build that Brock would be the most hated heel in the business and Reigns the knight in shining armor babyface that everyone loves. Yeah...


----------



## A-C-P

*Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I wouldn't label it great but good by Reigns standards and what he should be doing

Problem was though is that it had to follow the Lesnar video and Heyman promo, and the Daniel Bryan chants during didn't help either


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Fine content, it's just so awkward that this dude is in the Main Event and he's so not over. As Meltzer said, least over Mania Main Eventer of all time. Like Ambrose is in the geek match and has lost every match and yet he's almost as over as Reigns, someone like Ziggler is arguably more over than Reigns. Shits just weird.

The promo was fine tho, solid 5/10.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Good not great. Didn't get rattled which is a plus


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I wouldn't call it "great", but it was just fine IMO.


----------



## Maximus Odinson

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Low standards.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman appeared. He gave a promo. I liked it, especially since he addressed the crowd which was trying to hijack the segment. I wish there could've been some physical contact. Reigns should've speared Heyman. But Reigns is getting more comfortable on the mic and pausing to feed off the energy. "I Can, I Will" seems to be a new catchphrase they're trying. 

I liked the pre-taped interview with Brock. He told Roman that he was going to fuck him up and has the bodies to prove it.

Lesnar/Reigns will be face to face next week.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Love the part where he pointed out the trolls trying to hijack. Good segment overall.


----------



## Darkod

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

"Fans don't give a shit!" I don't know what people are talking about with posts like this, neither Bryan nor Reigns(yet) is a money drawing name for wrestlemania and neither is bigger than the other when it comes to stardom, so what exactly is the point of saying "fans don't care"? If that's true for Reigns, its the same for Bryan. Show me proof that Bryan is a bigger draw? Wrestlemania 31 is going to do draw just as much it did last year. What does it say about Bryan and the so called "fans" who care/not care?





DAMN SKIPPY said:


> You'd think with the year build that Brock would be the most hated heel in the business and Reigns the knight in shining armor babyface that everyone loves. Yeah...


Blame Brock Lesnar for that. He is part time act who wrestles for money, how do you expect Reigns to build heat for his feud when Lesnar isn't even there? You can have Bryan in his spot and the result would be the same.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Darkod said:


> "Fans don't give a shit!" I don't know what people are talking about with posts like this, neither Bryan nor Reigns(yet) is a money drawing name for wrestlemania and neither is bigger than the other when it comes to stardom, so what exactly is the point of saying "fans don't care"? If that's true for Reigns, its the same for Bryan. Show me proof that Bryan is a bigger draw? Wrestlemania 31 is going to do draw just as much it did last year. What does it say about Bryan and the so called "fans" who care/not care?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blame Brock Lesnar for that. He is part time act who wrestles for money, how do you expect Reigns to build heat for his feud when Lesnar isn't even there? You can have Bryan in his spot and the result would be the same.


Bryan was not given a chance to main event this year's WM, Reigns was. So it's a poor comparison. It might've been different if the WWE didn't give the fans a middle finger by blatantly sacrificing their favorites for the Reigns push. The fans were excited before the Royal Rumble, and post-RR it's been getting progressively more apathetic. Bryan got a HUGE pop the night he returned on RAW and vowed to win the RR, and I think that more people wanted to see him face Lesnar than be booked in a comedy IC title angle.


----------



## tbp82

Nina said:


> Roman appeared. He gave a promo. I liked it, especially since he addressed the crowd which was trying to hijack the segment. I wish there could've been some physical contact. Reigns should've speared Heyman. But Reigns is getting more comfortable on the mic and pausing to feed off the energy. "I Can, I Will" seems to be a new catchphrase they're trying.
> 
> I liked the pre-taped interview with Brock. He told Roman that he was going to fuck him up and has the bodies to prove it.
> 
> Lesnar/Reigns will be face to face next week.


Yeah I was watching. Just the way it was going I was thinking he might not appear. Glad he did solid segment. Loved when he addressed the few trolls in the crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Great has been dumbed down incredibly, if you belee dat was a great promo


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

"Great". Sure, for 1977.

It was an old school face promo. Nothing more or less.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

If the super Reigns marks are only calling it "decent" then you know it was shit.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I'm enjoying the old school build to the match honestly. We are so used to matches being turned into personal feuds with week after week of brawling and beat downs. These guys are not feuding, have no history. It's simply the champ vs the number one contender. Like a prize fight.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



MEMS said:


> I'm enjoying the old school build to the match honestly. We are so used to matches being turned into personal feuds with week after week of brawling and beat downs. These guys are not feuding, have no history. It's simply the champ vs the number one contender. Like a prize fight.


Old School feuds tended to have a lot of face to face confrontations at least... all this has been mostly through Heyman.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It wasn't 'great', but it is an indicator that he is improving.


----------



## Joff

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

said no one ever


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Maximus Odinson said:


> Low standards.


:vince5 "_*Ah I see you used the company's new tagline, good man carry on*_"


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Roman Reigns was on point tonight and I'm not surprised. This kid has a bright future. He's been improving week after week and is quickly becoming one of the best all-around talents in wrestling today. I can't wait to see the confrontation with Brock next week.


----------



## skypod

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was pretty basic. And not helped by the fact he followed Paul Heyman, the best on the stick perhaps in history. Just made the segment feel flat and overproduced.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was a good promo, not bad for a guy that "can't talk".


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I agree it was a good promo and he handled the very small Bryan chants well. Still wish they make him heel tho


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I don't think he can bleep Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

lol some people so butt hurt about Romans promo :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

By Reigns standards it was good. He didn't fuck up too much or embarrass himself so it's a start.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

As a Reigns fan, I thought the small Daniel Bryan chants were going to rattle him, but the didn't. I thought he'd just ignore them, but was at he called them out...notice how they shut up when he did.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

"Roman Reigns promo tonight was great"

Said no one with taste.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Kabraxal said:


> Old School feuds tended to have a lot of face to face confrontations at least... all this has been mostly through Heyman.


Not a lot. One would be cool next week but no more than that.


----------



## EyeZac

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



samizayn said:


> Reigns is not made to cut "great" promos but this was exactly the kind of content and delivery that he needs to be aiming for. He did a good job.


Totally agree. He did well to keep his composure out there when the fans attempted to get a Daniel Bryan chant going.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Reigns could cut a Rock or Austin level promo and people will still hate.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Was a step up from his normal trash, so I commend for putting forth the effort to improve. However, his delivery is still incredibly forced, you can tell he spends too much time thinking about lines and probably has memorization issues, and his body language was very awkward.

As long as he keeps it up and this wasn't just a fluke, then more power to him.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Shadowcran said:


> "Roman Reigns promo tonight was great"
> 
> Said no one with taste.


"[IWC favourite] promo tonight was great"

Said no one with taste.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



MEMS said:


> Not a lot. One would be cool next week but no more than that.


I'm not talking actually getting physical, but like how Hogan/Andre had segments with each other, Hogan/Warrior did, Savage/Hogan, and on and on. 

Granted, some of the older school pre 80s tended to be a lot more one sided promos than what came after, but then you had feuds that lasted years with multiple demanding matches. This meets none of the hallmarks of any real old school build.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Ratman said:


> Reigns could cut a Rock or Austin level promo and people will still hate.


not really. if he was that talented i would not mind his push so much.


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was a step up from his recent promos. Especially the one from two weeks ago. But great is a bit of a reach imo. He's getting better but no where near where he should be. He's still pretty below average on the mic.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Jack Thwagger said:


> Was a step up from his normal trash, so I commend for putting forth the effort to improve. However, his delivery is still incredibly forced, you can tell he spends too much time thinking about lines and probably has memorization issues, and his body language was very awkward.
> 
> As long as he keeps it up and this wasn't just a fluke, then more power to him.


*
This is correct. This annoys me the most about Roman being scripted. He looks like a robot trying to remember his programming. He NEEDS bullet points and free reign because he's so well spoken when he's able to say what he truly feels.*


----------



## ClintDagger

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Roman delivered his lines just fine, and to me showed the appropriate intensity and confidence. There's just no connection to the crowd. It's like watching a dress rehearsal or something. I would think Des Moines would be a great crowd for him, but he got a very mid-card reaction. I'm surprised they didn't try to throw him into that Sting / Orton segment to help get him over.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*






Not shabby. A little better than what he usually does. Still sounds robotic and stiff, though.


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Lets not get ahead of ourselves here. It was good, but it was not "pretty damn great". At least he's moving in the right direction.


----------



## darksniper

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I thought Roman's promo was mediocre at best. All he's doing is regurgitating whatever WWE creative is writing for him. Roman Reigns need to take the mic and do a live shoot from the hip for once and I'm sure he'll get a couple more cheers. Roman Reigns is a decent performer, but these promos are killing his character.


If you want to see how a babyface is supposed to shoot on the mic live with no scripts, Roman should take a page out of Bret hart's "this is bullshit" promo he did in 97.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> This is correct. This annoys me the most about Roman being scripted. He looks like a robot trying to remember his programming. He NEEDS bullet points and free reign because he's so well spoken when he's able to say what he truly feels.*


I'd argue that there's a lot more issues with his mic work than JUST him being scripted.

He has a lot of similar issues Swagger has because lisp aside, they both suffer from a bizarre delivery (albeit, Swagger's is a bit more natural but he's been cutting promos longer) and their body language and facial expressions need work. 

But with Reigns, the biggest issue seems to me that he freezes and adds bizarre inflections to his voice, something Cesaro and Swagger (and other poor mic workers) don't do as much. And that's an issue Reigns will probably have scripted or not. So, practice, practice, and more practice. He's already begun to improve, so hopefully he will grow more.


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Fissiks said:


> not really. if he was that talented i would not mind his push so much.


From what i've seen lately here, if Reigns starts to doing it in that level from now, his haters would rather suicide to have to admit he's good. :lol


----------



## ClintDagger

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I think the acting classes messed with his head. He seems to try to emote with his facial expressions and add dramatic pauses during his lines and it just comes off like a high school play or something. They need to give him bullet points and limit it to under a minute. What Sting did tonight is a perfect model for Reigns.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

He needs to address the smarks and still be a face at the same time. It can be done. He doesn't have to take cheap shots at smarks, although I'd like him too. The smarks actually did shut up once Reigns quickly addressed them. That's how you deal with smarks: address them and shoot them down.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Heyman's reactions when Reigns addresses him or Brock are interesting. I think Reigns will cleanly defeat Brock at WM. Heyman's reaction? He won't be pissed, he won't be mad -- he will be shocked and impressed.

*Do you think Heyman can manage Reigns while Reigns remains a face?*


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



The True Believer said:


> Not shabby. A little better than what he usually does. Still sounds robotic and stiff, though.


It's a serviceable mid-card delivery. When you've seen the best go at it on the mic for as long as I have, you develop a sense of very high expectations. 

Bryan was also serviceable on the mic and he had some intense moments, but he was also serviceable. 

The only difference in promo delivery between Reigns and Bryan is confidence as well as audience support and those two things are part and parcel of what makes a good program too. 

It's just unfortunate that everything about this mania has a complete and utter B-rated free TV episode feel about it. This promo did nothing to change that at all. That said, if Bryan had been here instead of Reigns, even though I would be enjoying it as well as the fact that the crowd would have been in it more .. in terms of feud build up it would have been exactly the same and still not as good as good should be. The expectations have become so lowered over time now that a weak as fuck scripted and robotic promo like this gets a troll thread .. It's sad. 

WWE is at its all-time lowest in terms of how over the roster is (in part due to their own booking and in part due to it being a stifling environment) ... but also in part due to just how mediocre everything is. 

Some guys are great wrestlers and can't talk. Some guys are great lookers and can't wrestle or talk. Some guys have amazing talent but shit characters. Some guys are being sabotaged intentionally. 

This is a stinking mess and anyone that's an actual fan of the WWE knows it.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



The True Believer said:


> Not shabby. A little better than what he usually does. Still sounds robotic and stiff, though.


Take a look at the two fat neck bearded virgins trying to be funny when Reigns is talking 3:40. Roman looking all badass and those guys thinking they are doing their show of a lifetime.. lol so embarrasing


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Kevin Owens needs to improve his mic skills too. Dude thinks talking softly is good enough? He's not convincing at all. He is a great wrestler, but his mic skills are dreadful. 

Roman needs to remind fans that he convincingly beat Daniel Bryan. He doesn't have to do it in a douche way, just say, "I already beat him -- you can re-watch it on the network."


----------



## All Hope Is Gone

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

He didn't fuck up so progress?


----------



## TLGOAT

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



SideTableDrawer said:


> Standards are at a fucking all time low.


Yes, that's why Seth Rollins is the most popular guy on this forum.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Really good promo and i'm glad they're building him up this way so he could slowly insert himself into the title pic... Wait, he is already in the title picture and the guy's best promo is this? If the guy were to face Rusev at Mania this promo would've been a great promo, but the guy is set to face the most dominant wrestler in wrestling history and he's cutting robotic promos. fpalm

This feels like a build up to a Summerslam match, not to a Mania main event.


----------



## Tony

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Just watched the promo. That was probably the best promo he's ever cut. 

Now I don't think that Reigns is as bad on the mic as a lot of people think he is. He can be quite decent imo as long as he's serious and keeps it simple since that suits his bad-ass character more than telling stories about magic beans and using Looney Tune references. With that promo, I think he's more confident which makes him sound a bit more natural, which is a good thing. Him acknowledging the crowd was a nice touch as well. As long as his promos are just him being serious and talking about kicking ass, then he'll be fine.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

His mic and confidence did improve and I liked the promo. Roman DOES have an aura that I really like.

He IS improving which is a good thing, in my opinion. Like Bret Hart said, he does see the talent in Roman Reigns.

I really REALLY want Roman Reigns to succeed in what WWE is gonna make of him.

So, a big good luck to Roman Reigns on everything.


----------



## Darkod

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



DemBoy said:


> Really good promo and i'm glad they're building him up this way so he could slowly insert himself into the title pic... Wait, he is already in the title picture and the guy's best promo is this? If the guy were to face Rusev at Mania this promo would've been a great promo, *but the guy is set to face the most dominant wrestler in wrestling history and he's cutting robotic promos.* fpalm
> 
> This feels like a build up to a Summerslam match, not to a Mania main event.


Daniel Bryan was once facing the most dominant heel stable in WWE, Evolution and he was cutting mediocre promos every week.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



tbp82 said:


> Love the part where he pointed out the trolls trying to hijack.


Yep, actually that was the best thing about it, I actually would have expected him to rush to get his lines out as is because that's what people do when they're not comfortable on the mic and get rattled. Showing some actual crowd awareness is very promising.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



samizayn said:


> Yep, actually that was the best thing about it, I actually would have expected him to rush to get his lines out as is because that's what people do when they're not comfortable on the mic and get rattled. Showing some actual crowd awareness is very promising.


I'll give it to him that he didn't do the Cena route of "yay opinions!". That is one plus.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Darkod said:


> Daniel Bryan was once facing the most dominant heel stable in WWE, Evolution and he was cutting mediocre promos every week.


Evolution the dominant stable in WWE? :lol The Shield and The Wyatts were way more dominant than Evolution during that time.

Anyways, the difference between the 2 guys is that Bryan had the whole crowd behind him, his promos were more than decent too. Roman has a small percentage of the crowd behind him and his delivery has been robotic ever since he went solo.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I didn't see it. Who even has the patience to stop and watch and listen to a Reigns promo at this point. Dude is a lost cause.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

He didn't talk about magic beans and I fell asleep...and you can beleeeeeeeeeeeee dat!


----------



## HelloLadies1482

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Pretty damn great? Eh. I don't know about all that. Better than his magic beans promo.


----------



## SystemFailure

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Darkod said:


> Intense and to the point. It was a great promo despite some attention seeking geeks trying to ruin it with a desperate failed bryan chant. Do you agree?


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Marv95 said:


> Great? What has this world come to.
> 
> Short, sweet and to the point but great? For Roman's standards maybe.


Don't be surprised. There's also 'This is Awesome' chants getting shouted at pretty much anything.


----------



## calisto

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

His promo delivery was flat.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> A live perspective of Raw and where the WWE is going wrong.
> 
> I've been to a couple of house shows in the past few years but this was my first live event since I was 15-16. I stopped being active as a fan around 2003-4 and around the past year I've restarted following wrestling.
> 
> 1) Tonight was awesome in many ways. I got to actually see and lay hands on Bad News Barrett, Daniel Bryan, Dean Ambrose, Dolph Ziggler, and Sting. This was in part to my initial investment in my seat. Still, it was awesome. I feel more invested in Wrestlemania than I did before the event.
> 
> 2) Every single move that Daniel Bryan made got a huge pop. In fact every face in the 6 person tag got a big reaction. That was an excellent match to witness. The ladder match will be great but I wish that it had a bit more story behind it. Bryan, Stardust and Truth will do excellently in it, but damned if understand why they are involved aside from the fact that creative didn't have another match they wanted to put them in. The "Cody" chants against Stardust were universal and awesome, but I don't know why they didn't put him against Goldust in a Wrestlemania match to bring some sort of evolution or completion to the storyline.
> 
> 3) Reigns' reaction did exist, but when put against either Ziggler, Bryan, or Ambrose it was clearly not as positive.
> *
> 4) Reigns was far more charismatic in the dark match than during his promo. Our corner started a "Brock is gunna kill you" chant. At which point he turned towards us and said "Possibly" which got a legit cheer out of all of us. Reigns being a more openly cocky but human character really works. *
> 
> 5) WWE's stage crew are awesome. I'll edit this post with a link to a more detailed post later.
> 
> 6) Nobody gave a damn about any of the commercials except for the Booker T announcement which lead to a Booker T chant.
> 
> 7) Making the costumed folks behind the ring de-costume seems lame. I mean, if you can't make the action inside the ring more entertaining than the fans you have some real problems going on. Their costumes were awesome and they clearly put some work into them. Crippling that sort of spirit will only harm the product.
> 
> The more I think about this the more it bugs me. What would happen if at the debut of the next Star Wars movie they banned Jedi or Darth Vader costumes? What if they made anyone dressed as Gandalf at a LotR premiere put on a t-shirt? This is bad PR, bad marketing and bad business no matter how you cut it.
> 
> (Edit: Expanded on most of the first 6 points and added the 7th. 2nd Edit: Expanded on point #7)
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc...live_perspective_of_raw_and_where_the_wwe_is/


Yea no shit lol off the script Roman slays but wwe be playing


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I don't think Reigns should be a face after Mania. A heel Reigns works better with Heyman. If he's a face, he should be the silent badass. 

I think Heyman will be impressed, but only because he knew his secret client could slay the beast all along. Kayfabe wise, they seem to be in cahoots.

As for next week's confrontation, I like the idea @Darius had. Brock is probably going to F5 Reigns next week during their confrontation to drive home the point that Reigns can't beat the beast. I've been annoyed that Reigns has been presented as a bit of a bitch when it comes to confronting Lesnar but he needs to eat the F5 next week. The crowd will probably cheer. So be it. At Mania, Reigns could get the win and then Reigns can "snap", turning heel by explaining that the crowd turning on him pushed him to it.

I can. I will. I did beat that ass!

As for Roman's promo on RAW, he's starting to feel it. I'm glad he didn't ignore the crowd and sonned them. Towards the end of it, he got so hype. 






A switch went off in him at the 3:29 mark. 

O/T: The guy in the blue was too much. :lol


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

As a homosexual five year old with downs syndrome, I agree emphatically!


----------



## Redzero

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Low standards like every Reigns fan.


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

*This was the greatest promo ever of all time in the history of the wrestling industry..

Roman is our GOD! Thank you Roman*


----------



## Bullydully

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Nah, the promo wasn't pretty damn great, but it was pretty damn medicore, and the Bryan chants were pretty damn audible, so this thread is pretty much a fail.


----------



## Trivette

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Roman's still letting himself get shaken by the crowds. If tonight's crowd in Iowa was any indicator, he's gonna be eaten alive at WM.

My wife said that "I can and I will" shirt of his was "killing his sexiness". Take that however you wish.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

"Camera guys, I need you to make Reigns look strong by having him stare into the camera with those piercing Aryan blue contacts..err...eyes when he's calling out Reigns. Exotic Samoan blood + Aryan blue eyes = Da Look that will give us mainstream attention!"
:vince$


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

gotta love reigns's apologists(fans). if he does a promo that isn't cringe-worthy, it's graded on such a curve that it's called "great". LOL!!!

i would love to know how much time and planning went into reigns' doing a promo that wasn't horrible behind the scenes. fucking wasting their time on this guy.


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I don't think Reigns should be a face after Mania. A heel Reigns works better with Heyman. If he's a face, he should be the silent badass.
> 
> I think Heyman will be impressed, but only because he knew his secret client could slay the beast all along. Kayfabe wise, they seem to be in cahoots.
> 
> As for next week's confrontation, I like the idea @Darius had. Brock is probably going to F5 Reigns next week during their confrontation to drive home the point that Reigns can't beat the beast. I've been annoyed that Reigns has been presented as a bit of a bitch when it comes to confronting Lesnar but he needs to eat the F5 next week. The crowd will probably cheer. So be it. At Mania, Reigns could get the win and then Reigns can "snap", turning heel by explaining that the crowd turning on him pushed him to it.
> 
> I can. I will. I did beat that ass!
> 
> As for Roman's promo on RAW, he's starting to feel it. I'm glad he didn't ignore the crowd and sonned them. Towards the end of it, he got so hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A switch went off in him at the 3:29 mark.
> 
> O/T: The guy in the blue was too much. :lol


awesome promo, thanks for posting it. I have to wait till tomorrow to see raw.
that actually got me quite hyped for WM - more than any of the other promos. glad to hear that they are _*finally*_ meeting face to face next week...
I expect myself to cringe a little to see Roman get f5'd (as should happen) or even put in a kimora lock (however you spell it lol) but I agree this is what needs to happen.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

the standards have been set so low for this turd that if he doesnt botch it's considered "great ". reigns and his promos and his booking are setting wrestling back years in quality. his delivery, facial expressions, intensity, charisma are all severely lacking even in this "great "promo thats graded on a curve by reigns marks . let's not even start talking about the crowds or his in ring work and lack of psychology


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Besides the snowed out raw tonight was best night for the "feud" so far. Brock promo got me hype, he does these sit downs well. they really fit his character. Then Roman had a nice response, the most comfortable he's looked straight through in a while and glad he acknowledged the audience. Then the announcement that there will finally be a face off next week.

I want next week to turn into a all out brawl with neither guy getting the upper hand. I think they should head into mania at a stalemate and when the bell rings just have these guys charging at each other, picking up where they left off on Raw. The build up and story line just hasn't been there, so they need to serve us full on intensity next week and try to get us excited for a clash of the titans bloodbath war at mania.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Romans past promos have been so utterly horrific that it's got people thinking an average promo was great.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Below is the Brock Lesnar promo. I've had my criticisms of Lesnar but this promo/interview was crazy good. I'd give anything if Brock gives it 100% at WM 31. It doesn't bother me that he's just in it for the money. As long as he shows up and doesn't half ass it, the rest doesn't matter.

This promo made me feel as if the ultimate serve is coming and that Lesnar leaves WM 31 still champion.


----------



## Dell

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Loved that Lesnar promo, I thought that was brilliantly done, I really mark out watching video packages like that lol. Hopefully the Face 2 Face next week is really intense going into Mania. I'm starting to feel a little excited for the match after tonight. 

Although that Reigns shirt, "I can. I will." sounds sooo politician :lol.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Great has been dumbed down incredibly, if you belee dat was a great promo


Roman fans have the lowest standards, lol. At this point I think Reigns has become the official flag-bearer of anti-smarks: "I'm better than you indy mark losers because I don't care about ring work or mic work or even being entertained, go Roman woo!"

fpalm


----------



## Loudness

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Still miles away from great or even good but I like how he's steadily improving. Just a tad less awkwardness and he could cut some alright promos in the near future.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

The standards today are very low, which is why anyone on the full-time roster is enjoyed. Including any midgets.


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Reigns snapping at those fans chanting for Bryan was hysterical. If he thought that was bad just wait till Mania.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

So just because he doesn't make any botches then it's a good promo? His delivery is still terrible.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was definitely an improvement.


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Chris Jericho's debut was a great promo. Austin 3:16 was a great promo. The Rock concert, Punk's pipebomb, Bryan's occupy Raw were all great promos. All Reigns did was get through his lines without screwing up.

I don't think he will ever cut a great promo. I wish I felt differently because I want Reigns to improve despite WWE's overwhelming force-feeding of this guy, but he has ZERO personality. I'd blame scripted promos but a guy like Mizdow turns crap into gold every week and his personality shines through regardless. Guys like Bryan and Rollins aren't GREAT mic workers, but there personalities still come through when they're out there and the crowd connects with them, it's just something you can't teach which Reigns doesn't have.



Darkod said:


> Daniel Bryan was once facing the most dominant heel stable in WWE, Evolution and he was cutting mediocre promos every week.


This argument is redundant and stupid. Last years build-up was full of memorable promos and moments, what Roman Reigns promos will people be talking about next year from this feud?


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was adequate until the "I can. I will." line. His delivery is flat. As far as a promo goes, he is on the same level as Batista. As long as they keep his promos short and sweet, he should be fine. As far as changing the fans mind, in actuality it doesn't matter if does. He doesn't have to improve in Vince's eye. Vince is going to push him despite half of the crowd disliking him.


----------



## Kenny

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

This was a terrible promo. He's terrible, his delivery is terrible. :lmao at the Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

What do you people keep saying "keep his composure" for?



What the fuck? Is he supposed to get rattled and lose track because 20% of the crowd is chanting something?











Jesus Fucking Christ.


----------



## Bullet Club

Apparently not sucking equates to great.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Still better than anything Bryan has cut recently


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> Below is the Brock Lesnar promo. I've had my criticisms of Lesnar but this promo/interview was crazy good. I'd give anything if Brock gives it 100% at WM 31. It doesn't bother me that he's just in it for the money. As long as he shows up and doesn't half ass it, the rest doesn't matter.
> 
> This promo made me feel as if the ultimate serve is coming and that Lesnar leaves WM 31 still champion.


I have loved every single one of these interviews he has done since returning.

So bad ass, it gave me a little more hope after hearing it but still preparing for a Reigns win.

But certainly was an awesome interview and Brock delivered it well.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Unless the standard of great has been dropped, then no. People need to stop automatically proclaiming "their" guy to be great. Its the same with Seth, people act as if he's a great promo guy now, he's merely good at times. Doesn't compare to Foley, Edge, Jericho, Rock, Austin, etc. who are great. Reigns delivery is still so flat, thats his biggest problem mic wise.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I just can't get into anything he does with the mic, NEVER feels right for some reason.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I kind of like how there is no real feud between Lesnar and Reigns, and this match is being treated very simple: Reigns won the Rumble, therefore he gets the title shot at WM. It's kind of being booked like a prize fight.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

^ Probably because he can't act and everything he says comes straight from a script. I know that's true for most of the roster these days, but with Reigns I get the impression he doesn't have any input whatsoever in what his character says and does, he just gets told what to do and then does it, badly.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Content wise it was ok, but his delivery is still far from where a main event player should be . His cadence needs work, he comes off as reading his lines rather than speaking them and believing his own words. He has a tendency to speak a little to quickly, as if he's rushing to get past his lines so he doesn't forget them. Has he improved? Yes, but only slightly. I do like his improvising , I think he does well incorporating something off the fly but I said it before and I'll say it again, he's improving far too slowly .


----------



## 341714

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Every one in this thread is pathetic... I'm out. Peace, losers.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



MaryChristine said:


> Every one in this thread is pathetic... I'm out. Peace, losers.


But you just came in?

Your first post, don't leave so soon!

:chlol


----------



## southrnbygrace

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

The promo was fine. I'd rather listen to him for 3 hours straight than 15 seconds of Heyman or Lesnar. But that's just me and my _blind hatred_ for Heyman rearing it's ugly head.


----------



## Frost99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> I kind of like how there is no real feud between Lesnar and Reigns, and this match is being treated very simple: Reigns won the Rumble, therefore he gets the title shot at WM. It's kind of being booked like a *prize fight.*



So then what contest in hell did we all win to deserve this "prize"?


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Frost99 said:


> So then what contest in hell did we all win to deserve this "prize"?


It's a boxing term. Challenger faces champion. Simple.


----------



## Greg Hay version 1

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I think the promo was great but the thing is that I was annoyed with Paul Heyman because I want to just see the fight. Paul promo's are getting boring and as much of a fan I am of his I would rather just see the fight.


----------



## Big Wiggle

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was not great. Better, but not great.

With hard work and some more time, Roman could become great.

The WWE are really f*cking him over.


----------



## issyk1

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

You're damn right it was.

:reigns2

BELEEEEEE DAT.


----------



## musclehead

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was better then bryans turd segment last week.


----------



## Aficionado

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Considering the expectations for Reigns to cut a good promo are quite low, I'd say he did quite well.

Although, the basis for what he talked about was written on his shirt so if he started to forget he could have just looked down.


----------



## RebelArch86

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Just watched it. It was weak, he has no confidence and it shows, and the Daniel Bryan Chant was much bigger and lasted a lot longer than OP let on. A chant that continues for 45 seconds even after the promos designed pop, did not die out.

This was Iowa, and they are chanting for Daniel Bryan. OP made this thread bc he realizes that, and anyone who realizes that like WWE has to, knows Wrestlemania will not go like they want. OP is scared.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Just saw that promo, and I think it was OK. Reigns definitely is improving even on the mic. Heartening to see. Of course, despite all the hate, he can, and he will..


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> why would reigns sit up like the undertaker?


*
Because Reigns is getting the Undertaker rub from beating Brock. It's a storytelling device that shows he's equal to the guy who broke the streak and Cole can sell it as such on the mic.*


----------



## Stone Hot

RebelArch86 said:


> Just watched it. It was weak, he has no confidence and it shows, and the Daniel Bryan Chant was much bigger and lasted a lot longer than OP let on. A chant that continues for 45 seconds even after the promos designed pop, did not die out.
> 
> This was Iowa, and they are chanting for Daniel Bryan. OP made this thread bc he realizes that, and anyone who realizes that like WWE has to, knows Wrestlemania will not go like they want. OP is scared.


Please they barley took off. And they all shut up once Reigns knowledge them. And op is just stating his opinion on Reigns promo


----------



## KastellsPT

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

In todays standards, yes. Normally, no.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Great? Seriously Reigns fans is this what you consider great? They might as well kill WWE now then if this is what you consider "Great" and the future for the company. Reigns fans are more Delusional than Daniel Bryan fans at this point, idiots.


----------



## TakerFreak

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I cant wait til Reigns wins so all of you snarky haters cry lul and btw i am not a big fan of him either but i do not take it this seriously with how you guys do.


----------



## MK_Dizzle

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

When all said and done yeah he is getting better, but I'm feeling a bit like, too little too late. 

If he did all this improving before he was shoved down our throats he would be taken a lot better than he has been.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Because Reigns is getting the Undertaker rub from beating Brock. It's a storytelling device that shows he's equal to the guy who broke the streak and Cole can sell it as such on the mic.*


What about Reigns defeating Brock with the Tombstone? He can flip the air, stick the tongue out like Taker. The reason I say this is because I think Reigns will have to pull out all stops to win this match.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Stone Hot said:


> Still better than anything Bryan has cut recently







This segment says hi.


----------



## NinjaCPU09

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Just watched the promo, was it great? No, not at all. Seen better promos from other people on the roster. Was it bad? No, it was just okay. A rather run of the mill type of promo. Something that honestly he should be AT LEAST doing instead pulling in something that has been generally lower. 

Either way, the way things are going. Lackluster crowd support (the crowd is lukewarm to icy cold the past two weeks), average to below average promos. I somehow doubt he'll be able to pull in Cena/Punk/Bryan/etc merch levels so if this continues. He can become the best promo worker in the world. If the crowd doesn't care, you're shit outta luck. Except him to be in mid-card/jobber hell for his career, because they jumped the gun too early.


----------



## I Ship Sixon

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

So people are :mark: for small improvements now?:hmm::larry


----------



## I Ship Sixon

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> This segment says hi.


People saying Bryan dont have great mic skills :dahellBut when he speaks you do get emotionally invested


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

This was the greatest promo ever!!!!...by someone named Roman Reigns.


----------



## clinic79

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Much better promo than last weeks. When audience started to chant "CM Punk" on previous RAW, Roman just continued talking like he tried to recall what his script said. This week he appeared to speak from his heart and seemed more natural than ever before (like the part where he addressed his "doubters" who chanted Bryan).


----------



## Nyall

Last week there was complaints about Roman not confronting heyman because he is a talentless hack that would be embarrassed on the mic. This week he does just that, even handling a crowd hijacking, something that Bryan had to be bailed out by Stephanie last year, but instead of giving him credit for improving, he gets berated even further.. Just like he did when he added moves to the moveset that you guys bitched about was pathetic.. 

It's funny how you guys pretend to be objective or this has anything to do with talent or performance, when it has everything to do with you guys hating Reigns because he is taking what you guys perceive to be Bryans spot. Proof lies in the fact that you guys did the exact same shit last year with batista..


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

For Roman Reigns, it was a solid promo. No reason to knock it.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was an okay promo, nothing great about it though.



IDONTSHIV said:


> This was the greatest promo ever!!!!...by someone named Roman Reigns.


Yup :lol


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Great Promo? :lmao it just wasn't shit and full of fuck ups, that's all.


----------



## Goku

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Because Reigns is getting the Undertaker rub from beating Brock. It's a storytelling device that shows he's equal to the guy who broke the streak and Cole can sell it as such on the mic.*


reigns shouldn't be getting the undertaker rub. He should be getting the brock lesnar rub.

I'd like Reigns to realise the spear can't defeat Brock after hitting about 2 and then evolve into a beast himself, symbolically ending Brock's reign of terror with his own move, the F-5.

The Reigns sitting up while a decent image makes no sense to me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Great? Nah, but definitely not his worst promo.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Nyall said:


> Last week there was complaints about Roman not confronting heyman because he is a talentless hack that would be embarrassed on the mic. This week he does just that, even handling a crowd hijacking, something that Bryan had to be bailed out by Stephanie last year, but instead of giving him credit for improving, he gets berated even further.. Just like he did when he added moves to the moveset that you guys bitched about was pathetic..
> 
> It's funny how you guys pretend to be objective or this has anything to do with talent or performance, when it has everything to do with you guys hating Reigns because he is taking what you guys perceive to be Bryans spot. Proof lies in the fact that you guys did the exact same shit last year with batista..


Adding moves to your moveset doesn't make you a better wrestler, that's like giving someone a bigger color pallet to paint the Mona Lisa. Sure it always helps, but if you suck at painting then it doesn't accomplish much.

"handling" a hijacking is more than addressing a crowd at the end of a promo






THIS was an actual handling by Cena because it was a major hijack that lasted 15 minutes, and he successfully turned the interest back on his segment with Orton. Reigns addressed a mostly lukewarm crowd goofing off in the background (featuring a Daniel Bryan chant by those still awake) and his music hit seconds later.


I'm not saying that Reigns is a bad promo cutter or a horrible wrestler, but let's not get ahead of ourselves here.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



PunkShoot said:


> *If that's "Great" then fuck this shit. And this god damn business right now.
> *
> What excited you from that promo?.
> 
> Not botching does not make a promo great
> 
> This is a fucking moment from a "GREAT" Promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking Talking, No fucking whining, No words needed. Just standing there with gestures cutting a better promo than 95% of the roster right now. But Again, I blame the booking, NOT the roster


Thank you, I remember watching that live and went "OHHHHH FUCKKKK" when Jericho stopped the Rock's promo, Jericho/Rock in 2001 was amazing. So was Kurt/Austin, damn 2001 had the best PPV of all time too in WMX7. Loved that year.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



CJ said:


> It was an okay promo, nothing great about it though.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup :lol


Roman wasnt built in a day. A couple of more years and he will be pretty damn good.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

If last night's Reigns promo was "great", then I am the god damned King of Great Britain.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Darkod said:


> Daniel Bryan was once facing the most dominant heel stable in WWE, Evolution and he was cutting mediocre promos every week.


The thing with Bryan is that even if his promos were mediocre, you could expect with absolute guarantee that his match wouldn't and weren't. He delivered two great matches last year. 

The issue with Reigns and the huge lukwarm response to him is that he's mediocre on the mic and unproven in the ring. People don't know what to expect. He's a gamble and not a guarantee and gambles are harder sells than guarantees. In the end, when it comes down to it, all the promos and build and story-telling is also for nought if the match doesn't deliver. The WWE is about the entire experience from the beginning to the end. Last year was successful because it delivered on all levels. 

Not to say that Reigns isn't capable of a classic (anyone is with the right booking), just that he's unproven making him a harder sell than Bryan.


----------



## tbp82

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Nyall said:


> Last week there was complaints about Roman not confronting heyman because he is a talentless hack that would be embarrassed on the mic. This week he does just that, even handling a crowd hijacking, something that Bryan had to be bailed out by Stephanie last year, but instead of giving him credit for improving, he gets berated even further.. Just like he did when he added moves to the moveset that you guys bitched about was pathetic..
> 
> *It's funny how you guys pretend to be objective or this has anything to do with talent or performance, when it has everything to do with you guys hating Reigns because he is taking what you guys perceive to be Bryans spot. Proof lies in the fact that you guys did the exact same shit last year with batista..*


\

You nailed it right there. There is no objectiveness when it comes to Reigns. All you have to do is go back and read the post. He's answered every criticisms these so-called objective people have yet they continue to act like it isn't happening.

1.) Hell be booed outta every building. Didn't happen....but but that because they just don't care.

2.) Five moves of doom. He adds moves but but but he doesn't need moves he needs to string together moves and tell a story in the ring.

3.) He's not athletic. Does a suicide dive in which he clears the top rope with ease but but he had to have people catch.

4.) This road to wrestlemania is a failure everything is going down because of Reigns. Ticket sales go up but but that has nothing to do with Reigns.

5.) He can't put on a good match. He puts on a solid performance at Fastlane but but that was all Bryan.

6.) Everybody hates him. He gets some of the crowd with him against Bryan and even gets Bryan some boos but but that was just women and children.

7.) We don't hate him just he never loses superman etc. He loses to Big Show and Rollins but but those weren't real loses since he still look strong.

I'm sure there's more I missed.


----------



## zkorejo

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was a good promo. I didn't like the way he ended it.. but overall it was good.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It's retarded to expect fans to be objective but not hold the WWE up to the same standards of objectivity in how it treats and books its talent. 

It's not like Reigns being in the main event is doing Reigns any favours. He's going down in history as one of the least over main eventers of all time with his name brandied about with the likes of Diesel and other Vince failures.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Its his best promo to date, but that's really not saying much, at least he's trying


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Reigns needs to address/acknowledge the fans that boo him more. He should pick people out in the crowd and direct his promo at them from time to time. Remember how red in the face that guy got when Cena pointed at him and made reference to a "blow up doll?" Smarks can dish it out just fine, but put the camera on them and they will get nervous.


----------



## ADRfan

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It's just impossible for Reigns to respond to Heyman's pipepombs so of course Reigns will always be owned on the mic. However he did a good job on Raw holding his own. Nothing great but still a good promo.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Standards shouldn't be so low that "not cringe-inducing" = "great!"


----------



## Anglefan4life

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Yes, like everyone else is saying. He held his own, I too thought he might be rattled by the Daniel Bryan chants but he pulled off acknowledging the live audience (thats all it takes, theres a reason its live, use it)

Now with that said, we all have some real low expectations. Reigns came out, generically and broadly respond to Lesnar's video package and had a nice little promo wrapped up for him. I was expecting some sort of exchange. I know, I know, they didn't think Roman could go one-on-one with Heyman but that looked like half a promo. No rebuttal although Heyman was right there? Really? Heyman just listens then steps out of the ring. Yeah, real in character. 

Where was the rest, no 2nd gear? Just the usual "I WILL, i CAN" 

Who is this guy the little engine that could?


----------



## Poyser

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I didn't really enjoy it, but on another point, isn't it slightly lame that the had him interrupt Paul Heyman this week and say his problem 'isn't with you, Paul. It's with your client' rather than have him confront Brock last week? Is he kayfabe scared?


----------



## Poyser

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Ratman said:


> Reigns could cut a Rock or Austin level promo and people will still hate.


That's an easy thing to say because it's not like we're ever going to find out.


----------



## Telos

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was his finest work, which means improvement is shown but there's room for more. Thought he spoke better in general, had better mannerisms, even acknowledged the crowd which would have otherwise made it no different than cutting a promo in front of a mirror. For his standards, I like what I saw. Compare it to this (1:12-1:32) (BTW I still love Ambrose's closing statement in this)






He looks and sounds more confident than two years ago. It feels like he got some coaching from Heyman. That having been said, I wasn't drawn in by his promo last night. It was still too flat to call great. I think decent is fair.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hoping we get a brawl next week to close the show. It would definitely up the momentum going into Mania.

As far as the promos on RAW, I loved Brock's promo. I was :sodone when he said he was gonna fuck Roman up. Brock's always great in that atmosphere. Heyman is always excellent at what he does, so nothing else to add there. I dug Reigns' promo too. Loved that he called out the 20 nerds chanting Daniel Bryan. He definitely seemed way more comfortable last night and I'd love for this to continue. Keep the intensity, the confidence, and if the people try to take over, shoot them down like he did last night.

I don't really know how to feel about that shirt :lol It's not a bad as far as design, but don't really care about the phrase, even though I know why it's there.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Telos said:


> It was his finest work, which means improvement is shown but there's room for more. *Thought he spoke better in general, had better mannerisms, even acknowledged the crowd which would have otherwise made it no different than cutting a promo in front of a mirror. *For his standards, I like what I saw. Compare it to this (1:12-1:32) (BTW I still love Ambrose's closing statement in this)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He looks and sounds more confident than two years ago.* It feels like he got some coaching from Heyman. That having been said, I wasn't drawn in by his promo last night. It was still too flat to call great. I think decent is fair.


The bolded is what I appreciated as well. He's finally starting to acknowledge the crowd again, even if some were trying to hijack the segment. Last week, he let the CM Punk chants get to him and started speaking lower. Last night, he put some base in his voice and got into what he was saying. He didn't sound scripted. A confidence seems to be emerging. I noticed it on Smackdown too. 

I think he's finding his way on the mic and I have to give credit to Heyman as well. There's no better teacher for promo's.


----------



## JaydeeC

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



PunkShoot said:


> *If that's "Great" then fuck this shit. And this god damn business right now.
> *
> What excited you from that promo?.
> 
> Not botching does not make a promo great
> 
> This is a fucking moment from a "GREAT" Promo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No fucking Talking, No fucking whining, No words needed. Just standing there with gestures cutting a better promo than 95% of the roster right now. But Again, I blame the booking, NOT the roster


That was one of my favorite moments. I remember watching that and getting hyped INSTANTLY.



tbp82 said:


> \
> 
> You nailed it right there. There is no objectiveness when it comes to Reigns. All you have to do is go back and read the post. He's answered every criticisms these so-called objective people have yet they continue to act like it isn't happening.
> 
> 1.) Hell be booed outta every building. Didn't happen....but but that because they just don't care.
> 
> 2.) Five moves of doom. He adds moves but but but he doesn't need moves he needs to string together moves and tell a story in the ring.
> 
> 3.) He's not athletic. Does a suicide dive in which he clears the top rope with ease but but he had to have people catch.
> 
> 4.) This road to wrestlemania is a failure everything is going down because of Reigns. Ticket sales go up but but that has nothing to do with Reigns.
> 
> 5.) He can't put on a good match. He puts on a solid performance at Fastlane but but that was all Bryan.
> 
> 6.) Everybody hates him. He gets some of the crowd with him against Bryan and even gets Bryan some boos but but that was just women and children.
> 
> 7.) We don't hate him just he never loses superman etc. He loses to Big Show and Rollins but but those weren't real loses since he still look strong.
> 
> I'm sure there's more I missed.


My problem with Reigns is that he has to be proven. I'm not a Bryan mark, but I believe that when you are chosen to win the title at Mania, everything should already be established. People should be good in the ring and in promos. This is the person should be ready to "graduate". They shouldn't need any more help or need to prove anything.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nina said:


> I don't think Reigns should be a face after Mania. *A heel Reigns works better with Heyman.* If he's a face, he should be the silent badass.
> 
> I think Heyman will be impressed, but only because he knew his secret client could slay the beast all along. Kayfabe wise, they seem to be in cahoots.
> 
> *I'm glad he didn't ignore the crowd and sonned them.* Towards the end of it, he got so hype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A switch went off in him at the 3:29 mark.


Hell yeah.




Nina said:


> Below is the Brock Lesnar promo. I've had my criticisms of Lesnar but this promo/interview was crazy good. I'd give anything if Brock gives it 100% at WM 31. It doesn't bother me that he's just in it for the money. As long as he shows up and doesn't half ass it, the rest doesn't matter.
> 
> This promo made me feel as if the ultimate serve is coming and that Lesnar leaves WM 31 still champion.


I just want a war!


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/features/roman-reigns-wwes-heir-apparent-just-cant-win-20150317


If Roman isn't turning heel, he has lost all fucks to give :ha:


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Anglefan4life said:


> Where was the rest, no 2nd gear? Just the usual "I WILL, i CAN"


there is no second gear. just one really shitty promo gear for reigns.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It was definitely by far his best promo and impressed me. That said I wouldn't call it great or even good, it was about average across the board. His delivery is still lacking a lot, and he still can't command the crowd's attention when he speaks, or show life in his face or body language, but he didn't botch and his material was much better than usual.

All things considered, it was an improvement over his usual work, but far from "great".


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Watched the segment out of curiosity and I can't help but laugh at it. When Reigns was talking to the camera, all I could focus on was the guys behind him doing goofy faces and chanting Bryan's name to the point even Reigns acknowledged them. For his standards, it was decent but he still sounds robotic and dull. Calling it "great" is an insult to true greats on the mic.

Other than that, I could only think about how unover this guy is. Shield's entrance music hits and about 20% pops and the sound is gone after less than 5 seconds. And the same small section reacts to his words. And this guy is going to main event WM... :lmao

Can't wait for the WM crowd, they're gonna destroy him!


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

And another thread where the usual flat mediocre promo gets called great.

Heyman and Ambrose don't get that much hype! 8*D


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I want a heel Reigns with a reckless mouth on the mic after WM 31. You can tell he just wants to pop off so badly.


----------



## ICanIWillIBelieve

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

One of the greatest promos since Hollywood Rock. The way he controlled the crowd and owned them all whilst have that fire, passion and intensity. Holy shit this guy is something special. I see what Vince and Hunter have seen all along. Mark my words this man will be the biggest Superstar in history.


----------



## own1997

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



throwbacktx said:


> Reigns needs to address/acknowledge the fans that boo him more. He should pick people out in the crowd and direct his promo at them from time to time. Remember how red in the face that guy got when Cena pointed at him and made reference to a "blow up doll?" Smarks can dish it out just fine, but put the camera on them and they will get nervous.


This. Reigns needs to show the fans that he's not a push over and that he can dish it out to the crowd. Cena is the biggest pushover in the company and it has hurt him.


----------



## JaydeeC

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Dell said:


> Loved that Lesnar promo, I thought that was brilliantly done, I really mark out watching video packages like that lol. Hopefully the Face 2 Face next week is really intense going into Mania. I'm starting to feel a little excited for the match after tonight.
> 
> Although that Reigns shirt, "I can. I will." sounds sooo politician :lol.


I rolled my eyes at that shirt. I can. I will. Believe that. Vote Roman Reigns for Vice-President!

I love that Lesnar promo. I don't mind the fact that he's in it for the money. If I was offered 5 million, I would show up as well. It really brings the "attitude" portion of a PG show. I can't wait to see how they will book next week's face to face, but I'm still not excited about Reigns winning. He's defeating the one behind 21-1.


----------



## ICanIWillIBelieve

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Gosh is it just me or is Roman somehow looking better as the weeks progress into Mania?










Look how confident he looks there in a mic battle against one of the greatest promo men in history. He held his own and even silenced those smarks in the crowd. So proud of how far he's come. Come on big dog!


----------



## WWEUniverse

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

i was too busy laughing at the crazy guys right behind him in the crowd, now they cannot use that footage to in the final video promos, the audio should still be there tho


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

He can cut promos as well as Bryan can.


----------



## blackholeson

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Man of Tomorrow said:


> He can cut promos as well as Bryan can.


No he can't. His promo last night wasn't great, but it wasn't bad either. I think Roman is saying way too much. He is acting too hard at times. You can tell he still hasn't found his niche yet. I have always said this guy has potential. The problem is his potential has not yet been tapped. They should have given him more time. He should have been going up against The Rock this year to prove that he doesn't live in his shadow.


----------



## blackholeson

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

My problem right now is Roman Reigns has all the potential in the world to be a legit superstar, but they rushed him way too fast. It's a shame because he has all the tools, but he isn't quite ready yet.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Darkod said:


> WWE has successfully re-conditioned me as a viewer and I now accept mediocrity as "greatness". I am happy. I love WWE. Then. Now. Forever.


Fixed for you. 

You know, George Orwell warned of these kinds of shenanigans.


----------



## MK_Dizzle

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

The guys a Turd!!


----------



## tbp82

ICanIWillIBelieve said:


> Gosh is it just me or is Roman somehow looking better as the weeks progress into Mania?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look how confident he looks there in a mic battle against one of the greatest promo men in history. He held his own and even silenced those smarks in the crowd. So proud of how far he's come. Come on big dog!


He looks like he's leaning out/trimming up to. Maybe preparing for a new attire at Mania.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I hope he gets new music and gear after Mania. I'd also like to see him come down the ramp.


----------



## BigData

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



blackholeson said:


> My problem right now is Roman Reigns has all the potential in the world to be a legit superstar, but they rushed him way too fast. It's a shame because he has all the tools, but he isn't quite ready yet.


He never had any potential. Only someone who is completely ignorant of the history of professional wrestling could have thought something so silly.


----------



## APEX

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BigData said:


> He never had any potential. Only someone who is completely ignorant of the history of professional wrestling could have thought something so silly.


That's a pretty bold statement. 
It's also a real silly statement. But well done on putting all those words together.

He might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I can see why they're pushing him. I'm just going with it. I want to see where he ends up.

I like the guy, he gets a lot of unfair criticism. 

All the people who don't rate Daniel Bryan had to sit through him winning TWO main event matches at Wrestlemania last year.

Maybe it's best you stop getting so upset about it, and just sit back and watch.


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



APEX said:


> Maybe it's best you stop getting so upset about it, and just sit back and watch.


Really now?

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/1103553-daniel-bryan-chants-booing-royal-rumble-its-stupid.html

Really don't think you're in any position to tell other people to "stop getting upset and just sit back and watch." While I disagree about Reigns having "no potential", he's definitely been underwhelming during this RTWM.


----------



## APEX

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Chrome said:


> Really now?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/1103553-daniel-bryan-chants-booing-royal-rumble-its-stupid.html
> 
> Really don't think you're in any position to tell other people to "stop getting upset and just sit back and watch." While I disagree about Reigns having "no potential", he's definitely been underwhelming during this RTWM.


Did you even read the thread you just linked me too?
I was complaining about fans trying to ruin the show by chanting over segments just because Bryan wasn't in them.

Which still stands.


----------



## Louaja89

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



APEX said:


> That's a pretty bold statement.
> It's also a real silly statement. But well done on putting all those words together.
> 
> He might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I can see why they're pushing him. I'm just going with it. I want to see where he ends up.
> 
> I like the guy, he gets a lot of unfair criticism.
> 
> All the people who don't rate Daniel Bryan had to sit through him winning TWO main event matches at Wrestlemania last year.
> 
> Maybe it's best you stop getting so upset about it, and just sit back and watch.


Don't even worry about him , he hates Reigns,Rollins and Orton because they are not draws lol.


----------



## Stadhart

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Godway said:


> "great"? :lol Even better how the crowd was like 40% Daniel Bryan chant 30% doesn't give a shit and 30% positive Reigns response. He's just so not over.
> 
> *The fans goofing off over his shoulder while he was trying to talk was fucking hysterical, the camera couldn't avoid them*.


loved those guys :lmao

I think it was in the last segment someone in the crowd had a "we don't want Reigns" sign or something like that on the edge of the camera and the camera slowly zoomed in so you couldn't see it anymore - made me laugh

on the promo it was the usual flat delivery and no one in the arena seemed to give a shit and then Reigns threw his toys out of the pram again towards the end(he reaction to 80,000 people booing him will be hilarious). Even Heyman looked awkward during it too as he knows it is a car crash feud


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



APEX said:


> Did you even read the thread you just linked me too?
> I was complaining about fans trying to ruin the show by chanting over segments just because Bryan wasn't in them.
> 
> Which still stands.


*To. 

And yes, I read it. Both then and now. My point still stands too.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Wow. Everything on this site is either great or horrific, there seems to be no inbetween.

I will start by giving Reigns props though because that was by far his best promo in WWE to date. I have been quick to jump on his back and rightfully so but i'm not a blind hater who will diss him for the sake of it, i will try and analyse what he does from a neutral stand point. It wasn't a GREAT promo by any means but for Reigns it was very decent and it is a START. My issue, as always, is that he should already have all this locked down to justify his position within the company instead of learning on the job as he goes along.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

All his promo's have been great since Fast Lane, hes been on point in every promo and backstage segment

But obviously it won't be mentioned much on this board


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



APEX said:


> Maybe it's best you stop getting so upset about it, and just sit back and watch.


So what you're saying is we need to eat shit and like the taste of it? How about fuck you and fuck WWE. I'm seriously fed up with this mentality that we can't change anything so why bother? Just try and enjoy it. No I wont try and enjoy it because Roman Reigns fucking sucks, this road to Wrestlemania sucks, the card sucks and the general product fucking sucks. Only by voicing our opinions do we ever have any hope for change and we don't need douchebags like you telling us how we should enjoy this shit being spoon fed to us.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Chrome said:


> Really now?
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/rants/1103553-daniel-bryan-chants-booing-royal-rumble-its-stupid.html
> 
> Really don't think you're in any position to tell other people to "stop getting upset and just sit back and watch." While I disagree about Reigns having "no potential", he's definitely been underwhelming during this RTWM.


----------



## Rexx

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



blackholeson said:


> No he can't. His promo last night wasn't great, but it wasn't bad either. I think Roman is saying way too much. He is acting too hard at times. You can tell he still hasn't found his niche yet. I have always said this guy has potential. The problem is his potential has not yet been tapped. They should have given him more time. He should have been going up against The Rock this year to prove that he doesn't live in his shadow.


Bryan and Reigns are not really much different on the mic, both can be mediocre and decent, sometimes.


----------



## APEX

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Phantomdreamer said:


> So what you're saying is we need to eat shit and like the taste of it? How about fuck you and fuck WWE. I'm seriously fed up with this mentality that we can't change anything so why bother? Just try and enjoy it. No I wont try and enjoy it because Roman Reigns fucking sucks, this road to Wrestlemania sucks, the card sucks and the general product fucking sucks. Only by voicing our opinions do we ever have any hope for change and we don't need douchebags like you telling us how we should enjoy this shit being spoon fed to us.


More fool you.

I don't think about the politics behind the storylines, and who should go over who, and who has earned respect in the Indies....etc etc
I sit back and watch the show, I don't think about the script, or who needs pushing.
And guess what?.....

I enjoy it. But hey, feel free to keep moaning like a little bitch.


----------



## djpiccalo

tbp82 said:


> Love the part where he pointed out the trolls trying to hijack. Good segment overall.


Someone who doesn't like something you like and is open in saying so is not automatically a troll. 

Wrestling is a pantomime. The crowd can boo or cheer whoever they want, its actually the most important part of the show and should determine direction ..... If you want a successful product that is.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Pretty damn boring more like. 

Believe & that are starting to become my least favourite words in the Oxford English Dictionary.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



APEX said:


> That's a pretty bold statement.
> It's also a real silly statement. But well done on putting all those words together.
> 
> He might not be everyone's cup of tea, but I can see why they're pushing him. I'm just going with it. I want to see where he ends up.
> 
> I like the guy, he gets a lot of unfair criticism.
> 
> All the people who don't rate Daniel Bryan had to sit through him winning TWO main event matches at Wrestlemania last year.
> 
> Maybe it's best you stop getting so upset about it, and just sit back and watch.


I like Daniel Bryan but I agree with the crux of what you have to say. I have my frustrations with the WWE but I try to enjoy what I can. The stories and booking need to improve, but some people act as if Roman Reigns is personally putting himself over. That's Vince McMahon's decision and Roman has shown improvement. It's not as if he's been stagnant and no progression has occurred. I hope it comes together for him. 

Sometimes, the WWE does get it right. Just look at how incredible Randy has been lately. Last year, most of us wrote him off. Right now, he's arguably the hottest babyface the company has.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Phantomdreamer said:


> So what you're saying is we need to eat shit and like the taste of it? How about fuck you and fuck WWE. I'm seriously fed up with this mentality that we can't change anything so why bother? Just try and enjoy it. No I wont try and enjoy it because Roman Reigns fucking sucks, this road to Wrestlemania sucks, the card sucks and the general product fucking sucks. Only by voicing our opinions do we ever have any hope for change and we don't need douchebags like you telling us how we should enjoy this shit being spoon fed to us.


Answer me one question. Since WWE makes you so mad/upset/emotinal that you went as far to post F you to another poster why do watch? why do you put yourself through this? Basically, what is making keep watching something you hate so much?


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://x1075lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2...an-reigns-faces-brock-lesnar-at-wrestlemania/

I don't know if this was already posted or not  

I'm too lazy to look


----------



## Random Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Wow. The twisted, mangled vag's that Roman was able to work up in this thread is a sad commentary on society. Many of you think way too highly of yourselves. Get the fuck down before you hurt yourself.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

The Reigns hate is startling. He did shut those little drunk frat/teenage boys up, who only prefer Bryan because somebody else prefers him. So unoriginal. If they watch with their own eyes and minds they would see that Bryan is a no talent, with kick combinations for a move-set and boring submission holds and a "YES!" chant, that we've seen that even the Authority can start. Bryan is the most boring wrestler I have seen at a live event. He also sucks on the mic, pretty below average, IMO. My piss break. 

Roman Reigns owned that audience on RAW. Because that "Daniel Bryan" chat died as soon as he acknowledged it. I am not saying Roman Reigns is one of the greatest, though I believe he has the potential to eventually be that, I'm just saying he is no worse than that piece of midget garbage that everyone tries to shove down mine and everybody else's throats. Reigns is only getting better, so it's better to get aboard before you get left.


----------



## APEX

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I enjoyed it, he seems to be a lot more relaxed now and has a slight arrogance about him.


----------



## Warlock

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

He looked uncomfortable delivering the lines.

Talking to paul.. eh. Playing nicey nice with Paul didn't really start it off that great. 

While I'm being carried out, I'm going to be carrying out the WWE World Heavyweight Championship... on this shoulder... and next to that is a huge chip on my shoulder. fpalm 

His delivery on "going to beat your ass at WrestleMania... not because I want to.. not because I have to but.. I can.. I will... ..... and I :bo that"

And while he's talking he doesn't look like a guy that looks tough, but a guy that's trying too hard to look tough. Which is hard to do with the lines he's giving.


Maybe he's still getting used to being on the mic. Maybe the crowd rattled him. I dunno. But it looked like he was beginning to heel it up, so maybe they'll just pair heyman with him soon.


----------



## TheFaceofthe_E

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Sweenz said:


> He looked uncomfortable delivering the lines.
> 
> Talking to paul.. eh. Playing nicey nice with Paul didn't really start it off that great.
> 
> While I'm being carried out, I'm going to be carrying out the WWE World Heavyweight Championship... on this shoulder... and next to that is a huge chip on my shoulder. fpalm
> 
> His delivery on "going to beat your ass at WrestleMania... not because I want to.. not because I have to but.. I can.. I will... ..... and I :bo that"
> 
> And while he's talking he doesn't look like a guy that looks tough, but a guy that's trying too hard to look tough. Which is hard to do with the lines he's giving.
> 
> 
> Maybe he's still getting used to being on the mic. Maybe the crowd rattled him. I dunno. But it looked like he was beginning to heel it up, so maybe they'll just pair heyman with him soon.


Yeah, don't you wish. I can't understand some of you RR haters. Why would turning him heel make him any better talent-wise? Will being heel make him a better wrestler? better on the mic? Some of ya'lls logic don't make sense. While I believe he has improved dramatically in the ring and on the mic and just as good as anything on that roster outside of Cena(on the mic), haters remain in denial. Just admit you are anti-anything-WWE-wants-to-create and sit down somewhere. Ya'll have ran out of excuses at this point and I don't believe it has a daggone thing to do with Daniel Bryan, he's just someone ya'll using because he wasn't hand-picked to be the Star. Now Axelmania is suddenly becoming a fan-favorite, but you didn't care for him much during his small push a few years back. *smh.


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

If that was a good promo Rollins has a big dick. How could anybody call that a great promo fpalm 

It wasnt even alright it was bad but decent for Reigns. He sucks on the mic he shouldnt talk unless its prerecorded.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Roman Reigns To Appear On Conan Next Week + Double TV Taping Next Monday*

- WWE Superstar Roman Reigns is scheduled to appear on Conan on TBS on Tuesday night, March 24th.

– WWE will tape both RAW and SmackDown next Monday night from Los Angeles, CA at the Staples Center.

John Cena, Dean Ambrose, Roman Reigns and Daniel Bryan vs. Bray Wyatt, Seth Rollins, Big Show and Kane are being advertised as the dark match for RAW.

Brock Lesnar, The Authority, John Cena, Roman Reigns, Daniel Bryan, Seth Rollins, Kane, Big Show and many more Superstars are advertised to appear.

http://www.wrestlenewz.com/wwe-news...conan-next-week-double-tv-taping-next-monday/


----------



## Warlock

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I don't hate him. I just think he's not really suited to stand as his own at this time as the WHC. He's just not had the experience to deliver a solid promo night in and night out. 


Neither does brock, and guess when he's at his best? When someone else was doing the majority of the talking.. and when brock did speak it was focused, direct, and with intention. Not everyone has to be the Rock. But they can't be John Morrison either. And I'm a big fan of Morrison.


Turning him heel isn't the answer, and even putting a mouthpiece on him might not even be the answer(as either face or heel), but for the quick fix its an improvement over the current status quo for him. 


Maybe he just needs more time to develop as a talker. Get more comfortable delivering lines and being able to adlib properly without getting seemingly flustered. Maybe even get some conviction behind what he's saying.


His ring work is fine. And you are correct in saying being heel/face won't affect that much.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The Conan interview should be entertaining. We may be in for a lot of new Roman appearences/interviews next week


----------



## tbp82

Ravensflock88 said:


> The Conan interview should be entertaining. We may be in for a lot of new Roman appearences/interviews next week


I was wondering if WWE would go with Roman for any of these appearances.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> I was wondering if WWE would go with Roman for any of these appearances.


I wanted him to appear on Kelly & Michael, especially since he and Michael Strahan both played football. I expect that the WWE will go all out on a media blitz for WM 32. But this is cool. He and Conan got along well the last time they were together.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:wall Conan is funny as hell. I hope they do a cool segment. 

I enjoyed when Roman did that hour+ livestream he did playing 2K15. 


I wonder if this is legit though? WWE and Roman haven't promoted anything.

Showed up on wrestlinginc too

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0318/591484/roman-reigns-on-talk-show/


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Roman Reigns is horrible on the mic you can see he is trying to remember the script from his eyes. You dont see the likes of Dean/Seth/Dolph doing that. I cant believe Vince is pushing Roman as the top guy to win the title


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I suppose its easy to see it as a great promo compared to his recent lot. It was average at most if you want to be generous, at least he didn't fluff his lines this time.


----------



## BlueRover

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Reigns sounds like a pushover who is trying desperately hard to be the popular kid. It's beyond pathetic that this little twerp is beating Brock Lesnar at WM.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Answer me one question. Since WWE makes you so mad/upset/emotinal that you went as far to post F you to another poster why do watch? why do you put yourself through this? Basically, what is making keep watching something you hate so much?


I have watched wrestling for 25 years, i'm not going to give up because Vince has suddenly gone senile. I do my best to get through and hope some good times will return. I did cancel my network 4 months ago though because it has gotten so bad.


----------



## antdvda

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It's so funny hearing a bunch of Bryan and Ziggler fans critique other wrestlers promos!


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Reigns is coming around and just in time for his moment.


----------



## NinjaCPU09

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



antdvda said:


> It's so funny hearing a bunch of Bryan and Ziggler fans critique other wrestlers promos!


So, you have to be a fan of Roman Reigns to critique him? That doesn't make any sense.


----------



## antdvda

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



NinjaCPU09 said:


> So, you have to be a fan of Roman Reigns to critique him? That doesn't make any sense.


No. The irony here is part of your campaign against Reigns has to do with him being bad on the mic, yet the two wrestlers you want to be in his place suck just as much ass cutting promos.


----------



## Warlock

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

'Just as much' would be false.


----------



## antdvda

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Sweenz said:


> 'Just as much' would be false.


Suck ass, suck as much ass, or suck more ass....what's the difference? 

They still suck ass.


----------



## Warlock

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Cause your excuse for RR not(or just) being ok on the mic is that others aren't phenomenal on the mic. 


That's like saying "I'm not financially poor... or I'm 'just as much' poor as Ted Turner cause he's not Bill Gates."


----------



## antdvda

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Sweenz said:


> Cause your excuse for RR not(or just) being ok on the mic is that others aren't phenomenal on the mic.
> 
> 
> That's like saying "I'm not financially poor... or I'm 'just as much' poor as Ted Turner cause he's not Bill Gates."


Not making excuses, son. Just saying it sounds dumb to bitch about one dude sucking at something when the guys you are campaigning for also suck at the exact same thing.


----------



## Warlock

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

It is an excuse. You are essentially wanting people to stop critiquing reigns on his promos cause someone else also is bad. Thus we should excuse him from being bad. 


Are DB and Ziggler great on the mic? No. But Reigns is where they were several years ago in that regard. DB and Ziggler were awkward on the mic nearly all the time. Hell, Ziggler had a mouthpiece for a long time that drew the heat FOR him. The awkward moments for those two are less often now. Reigns looks uncomfortable most of the time right now. 


DB and Ziggler also have the benefit of being able to put on a good match with just about anyone. So many will looks past their shortcomings on the mic(to a point) because of that. And while I don't really have a problem with Reigns in ring, you can't really say the same thing about him. So he won't getting the same benefit from the fans.


I'm not trying to rag on him, its part of development. We shoudn't really expect the heavy from the shield who rarely had any lines to have created this great mic ability in such a short amount of time. But this is also why I(and many others) feel like he either needs to develop it more in that area before reaching "the pinnacle", or find someone to fill that role for him until he can stand on his own.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I hope Roman takes shots at the hardcore fans with his Conan interview. I don't want to hear PC bullshit.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

If not being terrible is a great promo these days then standards really have dropped. It wasn't bad, it wasn't good, it certainly was by no means great in any way, shape or form.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So Reigns and Lesnar will have a "face off" the Raw before Wrestlemania?

Wow, that's some riveting shit.


----------



## Dell

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> – WWE will tape both RAW and SmackDown next Monday night from Los Angeles, CA at the Staples Center.]


How can you tape both on the same night? 3 Hour RAW + 2 Hour Smackdown + the pre shows? How is that gonna work.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Dell said:


> How can you tape both on the same night? 3 Hour RAW + 2 Hour Smackdown + the pre shows? How is that gonna work.


Well you don't tape commericals and you can tape backstage segments at any time. So all they would need for smackdown is matches. Everything else can be added in. Will the smackdown before Mania be a regular episode or basically a two hour mania preview with interviews and such.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Stone Hot said:


> Still better than anything Bryan has cut recently


Could be because he is buried in midcard storylines that don't allow him to talk.
Genius.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



ICanIWillIBelieve said:


> One of the greatest promos since Hollywood Rock. The way he controlled the crowd and owned them all whilst have that fire, passion and intensity. Holy shit this guy is something special. I see what Vince and Hunter have seen all along. Mark my words this man will be the biggest Superstar in history.


The guy couldn't do an apple pie promo if his life depended on it. He didn't control the crowd, the crowd controlled him and made him lose it. There never was a pro wrestler who should stay as far away from the mic as Roman Reigns.

Your post is insulting to every potentially intelligent organism on this planet.


----------



## Stone Hot

Dell said:


> How can you tape both on the same night? 3 Hour RAW + 2 Hour Smackdown + the pre shows? How is that gonna work.


The smackdown before wm is not a normal smackdown. It's usally just 1 or 2 matches and the rest is wm discussion with cole and king from wm axxess


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*
































































*Photos: More WrestleMania 31 T-Shirts Featuring Roman Reigns, Undertaker, Brock Lesnar And More*

As noted earlier, @connox94 posted photos of several t-shirts that WWE produced for WWE WrestleMania 31 on his Twitter, which you can check out below. We left a couple out that featured spoilers for Monday's WWE Hall of Fame announcement, but you can check those out here.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...stlemania-31-t-shirts-featuring-roman-reigns/


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That's awesome that Reigns is going to be on Conan. Wwe will not let this guy fail at all which is good because he doesn't deserve to fail 

In before people say "well it's not jimmy Fallon so ha ha"


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> That's awesome that Reigns is going to be on Conan. Wwe will not let this guy fail at all which is good because he doesn't deserve to fail
> 
> In before people say "well it's jimmy Fallon so ha ha"


Sheamus was on Conan and he was a gigantic failure(compared to what he was supposed to be).


----------



## Stone Hot

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Sheamus was on Conan and he was a gigantic failure(compared to what he was supposed to be).


Sheamus never main evented wm so yea reigns is not going to be like him anyways wwe won't allow it. Reigns is a top guy for life now


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Sheamus never main evented wm so yea reigns is not going to be like him anyways wwe won't allow it. Reigns is a top guy for life now


Miz main evented Mania and he was on Conan and he flopped.

Dude, you make it too easy.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Santino Marella Talks Fan Reaction to Roman Reigns, CM Punk in UFC, Performing at WrestleMania and More
*


> On Roman Reigns:
> “The future. I see that everybody saying “Oh they’re pushing and shoving down our throats”. You complainthat you wanted something new and here it is and yet you’re still complaining. He’s a high caliber athlete. Very nice guy. Very locker room oriented guy. The industry is going to be in good hands.”


http://trove.com/a/Santino-Marella-...e-in-WWE-and-Performing-at-WrestleMania.IwB84

*Most of the locker room seems to like Roman, always having a kind word to say about him. His growing pains are just there for everyone to see but he'll get to where he needs to be. *


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> *Santino Marella Talks Fan Reaction to Roman Reigns, CM Punk in UFC, Performing at WrestleMania and More
> *
> 
> 
> http://trove.com/a/Santino-Marella-...e-in-WWE-and-Performing-at-WrestleMania.IwB84
> 
> *Most of the locker room seems to like Roman, always having a kind word to say about him. His growing pains are just there for everyone to see but he'll get to where he needs to be. *


You really expect people to talk shit about Reigns in interviews? WWE made an example out of Ziggler for talking like that. Obviously they are going to say good things.

Not to say he isn't a good dude, I'm sure he is. But I'm sure all of these guys being interviewed realize this is arguably the weakest Wrestlemania Main Event of all time, and the guy is not nearly as over as his push(for a multitude of factors, some on Reigns, some on the WWE creative team aka Vince&HHH).


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


>


I kinda want this, because I don't have a Brock Lesnar shirt, but I already have a Roman Reigns shirt and I don't need 2.

The easy answer would be to "buy a Brock Lesnar shirt", but I really like this Brock/Roman hybrid, since Brock & Roman are my current favorites (Brock for part-timer, Roman for full-timer).

Hmmmmm.....

I guess if the match ends up being as good as I hope it is (no matter who wins & if Brock resigns), I'll just buy it & stop wearing my current Roman Reigns shirt, I'll hang that one up on my wall or door with most of my other shirts.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> You really expect people to talk shit about Reigns in interviews? WWE made an example out of Ziggler for talking like that. Obviously they are going to say good things.
> 
> Not to say he isn't a good dude, I'm sure he is. But I'm sure all of these guys being interviewed realize this is arguably the weakest Wrestlemania Main Event of all time, and the guy is not nearly as over as his push(for a multitude of factors, some on Reigns, some on the WWE creative team aka Vince&HHH).


Alberto Del Rio and Bret Hart are two names that have no reason to toe the WWE line but yet they've spoken highly of Reigns. No one thinks twice when other performers are complimented. It doesn't have to be an ulterior motive attached to say something nice about him. He may not be sweet and humble all the time, but those are not irredeemable qualities that would put an asterisk next to his name. 

As for whether or not Reigns' deserves to be in his spot, it's not as if Reigns' showed up to work one day and said that he wanted to be in the main event. Vince McMahon chose him over Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, etc. I'm not holding that against him and most of the other wrestlers probably don't either.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> As for whether or not Reigns' deserves to be in his spot, it's not as if Reigns' showed up to work one day and said that he wanted to be in the main event. Vince McMahon chose him over Bryan, Rollins, Ambrose, etc. I'm not holding that against him and most of the other wrestlers probably don't either.


I'm not saying Reigns doesn't deserve it, he was the most over guy not named Bryan or Cena at the time(partly because they sabotaged everyone else). It's just that he's flopped hard in what's supposed to be the hottest time of his career. Again, it's not all his fault, it's a team effort, and the WWE have done him no favors.

It doesn't matter who deserves it and who doesn't, if you're over, you're over. Just right now, he's no more over than Dean Ambrose or Dolph Ziggler when he's gotten 100X more promotion.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> I enjoyed when Roman did that hour+ livestream he did playing 2K15.


That stream frustrated the hell out of me because they promised to show lots of gameplay and only showed about 2 minutes tops in an hour+ broadcast. It was also one of those rare and awkward moments when I realized that I was the first person on this Forum to mention and hype up a Reigns interview loool


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:whoo That Reigns/Lesnar hybrid T shirt, though. I need to get that. I wish they'd make some badass looking Ts like that for Roman.


----------



## imscotthALLIN

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I didn't hear any major botches during the promo, so at least there's that. He talks too fast then too slow, just not consistent. I'm kinda thinking Reigns and the youngest brother from televisions "Home Improvement" have the same acting coach...


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Miz main evented Mania and he was on Conan and he flopped.
> 
> Dude, you make it too easy.


Miz never received a golden push like Reigns did. Mis didn't win the rumble, Miz did not beat the guy in 21-1, did not beat the guy who destroyed Cena. Thats Reigns.

Face it weather you like it or not WWE is not going to drop the guy to mid card probably ever again. He will always be a top guy for life. He might be in some mid card feuds but he will be a top guy in mid cad feuds. Sorry but the wwe will not let the smarks ruin reigns.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> That stream frustrated the hell out of me because they promised to show lots of gameplay and only showed about 2 minutes tops in an hour+ broadcast. It was also one of those rare and awkward moments when I realized that I was the first person on this Forum to mention and hype up a Reigns interview loool



:lmao The dude was too busy fanboying. It was so awkward and cute at the same time. You can tell he was a bit nervous :lol They did a lot more talking than anything. And then Roman showed his nerd and low key raged about Walking Dead :lol


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Omg get over yourselves, does it really make your anus that tight to know people from the industry-even those not on the WWE payroll- can see Roman's potential and can see he's a great talent? My god, people who sit on couches have such high opinions of themselves :lol

But let that had been about another talent you guys liked and there would be replies full of ":mark: Omg, based god Bret/Foley/Del Rio/etc. likes the same guy we like. They are SO GOT DAMN SMART :mark:!! Sign them to creative :banderas." fpalm when your butthurt defies logic and you scramble to discredit anything that is positively said about Roman? You're biased. Simple as that.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm not saying Reigns doesn't deserve it, he was the most over guy not named Bryan or Cena at the time(partly because they sabotaged everyone else). It's just that he's flopped hard in what's supposed to be the hottest time of his career. Again, it's not all his fault, it's a team effort, and the WWE have done him no favors.
> 
> It doesn't matter who deserves it and who doesn't, if you're over, you're over. Just right now, he's no more over than Dean Ambrose or Dolph Ziggler when he's gotten 100X more promotion.


Promotion and good booking don't go hand and hand :shrug


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Omg get over yourselves, does it really make your anus that tight to know people from the industry-even those not on the WWE payroll- can see Roman's potential and can see he's a great talent? My god, people who sit on couches have such high opinions of themselves :lol
> 
> But let that had been about another talent you guys liked and there would be replies full of ":mark: Omg, based god Bret/Foley/Del Rio/etc. likes the same guy we like. They are SO GOT DAMN SMART :mark:!! Sign them to creative :banderas." fpalm when your butthurt defies logic and you scramble to discredit anything that is positively said about Roman? You're biased. Simple as that.


Fans of people who are actually good don't need to be validated by what other wrestlers think. It's no surprise that Roman fans jump at anything positive said about him by a wrestler as an attempt to discredit the fans that give him dead silence in arenas and aren't watching his segments, because that's all they have. All the facts are against them.

Great talents don't get rejected by fans, it's that simple.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Promotion and good booking don't go hand and hand :shrug


Did I say they did? I even said that it's in fault to the WWE for booking him into oblivion. That being said, the character of Roman Reigns is a flop and isn't that over. That's the fact, and you can point the blame to whoever you want.



Wynter said:


> Omg get over yourselves, does it really make your anus that tight to know people from the industry-even those not on the WWE payroll- can see Roman's potential and can see he's a great talent? My god, people who sit on couches have such high opinions of themselves :lol
> 
> But let that had been about another talent you guys liked and there would be replies full of ":mark: Omg, based god Bret/Foley/Del Rio/etc. likes the same guy we like. They are SO GOT DAMN SMART :mark:!! Sign them to creative :banderas." fpalm when your butthurt defies logic and you scramble to discredit anything that is positively said about Roman? You're biased. Simple as that.


Jesus, calm down, you are so defensive over Reigns to the point of it being not funny. They CLEARLY made an example out of Ziggler for talking bad about Orton and Cena, clearly dropped him a level, so it makes sense if people are taking precautions to make sure they don't end up in the same situation. 

Let me just say, that I don't think Reigns is a bad person nor a bad talent. I just think he has flopped up to this point, and is clearly getting preferential treatment over other talent(that are just as good). If it were up to me, I would've taken a crop of guys last year(Reigns, Cesaro, Ambrose), and treat them equally, and whoever ends up the most over is the guy I go with to beat Lesnar. But instead everyone was sandbagged for the sake of Reigns. It's not Reigns' fault, I've never said that it was.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> :lmao The dude was too busy fanboying. It was so awkward and cute at the same time. You can tell he was a bit nervous :lol They did a lot more talking than anything. And then Roman showed his nerd and low key raged about Walking Dead :lol


Well they did introduce him as "Call of Duty Grenade Spammer - Roman Reigns" at the start of the segment LOL I thought he carried himself well in that interview, came across as just a cool guy to sit back, chill with and talk about all sorts of sh^t.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I'm not saying Reigns doesn't deserve it, he was the most over guy not named Bryan or Cena at the time(partly because they sabotaged everyone else). *It's just that he's flopped hard in what's supposed to be the hottest time of his career. *Again, it's not all his fault, it's a team effort, and the WWE have done him no favors.
> 
> It doesn't matter who deserves it and who doesn't, if you're over, you're over. Just right now, he's no more over than Dean Ambrose or Dolph Ziggler when he's gotten 100X more promotion.


I have to strongly disagree. At worst, Reigns is just not super over in the same manner that other faces have been going into their main event matches at Wrestlemania. He's improved in the ring and his mic work/presence is slowly coming along. If he were in a mid card feud, failure and flop would not be readily associated with him. But he's under the harsh glare of the spotlight and learning on the job. I think he's done well given the up & down booking. For a man that was supposed to be booed out of every building in existence since existence, his mixed reactions show that there is still a segment of the audience that has not built up a resistance to him. If he had been booked as a tweener and badass this entire time, with an engaging feud, he could've made up more ground IMO. 

As for Dean and Dolph, they're not the ire of most fans. So, folks rock with them easier. Reigns is saddled with a lot of backlash that he doesn't deserve. Reigns has been protected but at times I think the WWE engages in self sabotage. They don't seem to know what they're doing with him or the character. The first sin was placing him in the main event at WM 31 and then not having a story in place.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Fans of people who are actually good don't need to be validated by what other wrestlers think. It's no surprise that Roman fans jump at anything positive said about him by a wrestler as an attempt to discredit the fans that give him dead silence in arenas and aren't watching his segments, because that's all they have. All the facts are against them.
> 
> Great talents don't get rejected by fans, it's that simple.


The reverse is also true. Some of you jump on anything negative that is said about Reigns. Many on this site took joy in the steroid rumor and the possibility that Bret Hart could not bring himself to speak Roman's name. 

And yeah, I do like it when veterans speak positively of Reigns since I respect most of their opinions and can accurately judge talent. He's not the plague or undeserving of any compliments. When Ambrose, Bryan, Ziggler or others get praised, there's no rush to discredit those that offer the words. 

And there have been a lot of talents rejected by the fans.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Well they did introduce him as "Call of Duty Grenade Spammer - Roman Reigns" at the start of the segment LOL I thought he carried himself well in that interview, came across as just a cool guy to sit back, chill with and talk about all sorts of sh^t.


Roman talks hella shit, which why I will always stand by him turning heel :lol It's natural to him. Have you seen the Monday Night Wars episode about the Rock? I swear to god, the reason why they turned Rocky heel was exactly why Roman should. When Vince was explaining why they turned him, I wanted to choke him out :lmao How dare he not see this is the exact situation? The fans aren't ready to accept him yet, just adapt and call it a day old man 

Still, that was a cool interview and it's weird how Roman does cool shit like that and on the ESPN show, but WWE doesn't promote it at all. I mean, if he's really going to be on Conan, why aren't they spamming it? I swear, we wouldn't be able to breathe during Raw if Cena was going on Conan lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I have to strongly disagree. At worst, Reigns is just not super over in the same manner that other faces have been going into their main event matches at Wrestlemania. He's improved in the ring and his mic work/presence is slowly coming along. If he were in a mid card feud, failure and flop would not be readily associated with him. But he's under the harsh glare of the spotlight and learning on the job. I think he's done well given the up & down booking. For a man that was supposed to be booed out of every building in existence since existence, his mixed reactions show that there is still a segment of the audience that has not built up a resistance to him. If he had been booked as a tweener and badass this entire time, with an engaging feud, he could've made up more ground IMO.
> 
> As for Dean and Dolph, they're not the ire of most fans. So, folks rock with them easier. Reigns is saddled with a lot of backlash that he doesn't deserve. Reigns has been protected but at times I think the WWE engages in self sabotage. They don't seem to know what they're doing with him or the character. The first sin was placing him in the main event at WM 31 and then not having a story in place.


Reigns has been way better booked and pushed than other wrestlers on the roster. Ambrose lost to Rollins THREE times in a row, and Wyatt FOUR times in a row. People were losing their shit because Reigns lost TWO matches. Ambrose has been jobbing up and down for 9 months, and is still over. They sabotaged him hard. Same goes for Ziggler, he was the most over performer on the roster after Survivor Series, then he had the MOTN at TLC, and he started getting a little TOO over. They took him off of TV for a month and made him lose to BAD NEWS BARRETT. 

They've fucked up Reigns, but not to the degree of Ziggler, Ambrose or even how much they are killing Bryan. With Reigns it's a "We're trying but failing" with Ziggler, Ambrose and Bryan it's a "Let's Fucking Kill Them".


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Reigns has been way better booked and pushed than other wrestlers on the roster. Ambrose lost to Rollins THREE times in a row, and Wyatt FOUR times in a row. People were losing their shit because Reigns lost TWO matches. Ambrose has been jobbing up and down for 9 months, and is still over. They sabotaged him hard. Same goes for Ziggler, he was the most over performer on the roster after Survivor Series, then he had the MOTN at TLC, and he started getting a little TOO over. They took him off of TV for a month and made him lose to BAD NEWS BARRETT.
> 
> They've fucked up Reigns, but not to the degree of Ziggler, Ambrose or even how much they are killing Bryan. With Reigns it's a "We're trying but failing" with Ziggler, Ambrose and Bryan it's a "Let's Fucking Kill Them".


So WWE is pretty incompetent either way. When they're trying, they fuck up, when they have something good on their hands, they purposely fuck up :lol


The fact Roman came back to pretty great reactions from his injury and was then saddled to FUCKING BIG SHOW in the midcard in matches no one didn't want to see and was scripted with SUFFERING SUCCOTASH?? I'd rather them not try hard then :lol

They got him right during the first couple months of his push. He was just a bad ass who didn't align himself with heels or faces. He just kicked ass, he had no problem spearing people like Finlay if he felt disrespected. They were on the right track.


And then he was no longer in the title picture anymore...

Vince tried to mold Cena 2.0 and shit was just up and down ever since.

I feel you, there was no point in WWE having him win the Rumble AND go over Bryan if this was going to be the result. Hell, Seth has a million segments and his storyline is damn near always the featured one and actually thought put into it. Meanwhile, Roman comes out for 3 minutes and leaves :lmao

If they were going to be too scared to try anything? Then why?? Why even go through all of this?? You can't expect a guy to be over if you don't do anything worthwhile with him. The only story he has is with Brock who is hardly ever here. And he's in and out the Authority storyline, only serving as a piece to move Seth vs Randy along. It's beyond ridiculous.

Hell, they hated Bryan but he still had a better build/cool segments on his journey to Mania lol


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> The reverse is also true. Some of you jump on anything negative that is said about Reigns. Many on this site took joy in the steroid rumor and the possibility that Bret Hart could not bring himself to speak Roman's name.


Because I love hearing people bash Reigns, I love it. It brings a smile to my soul. I don't need to hear any of that though to know what I know.



> And yeah, I do like it when veterans speak positively of Reigns since I respect most of their opinions and can accurately judge talent. *He's not the plague or undeserving of any compliments.* When Ambrose, Bryan, Ziggler or others get praised, there's no rush to discredit those that offer the words.


That's certainly arguable.

Who needs to discredit those guys? Most of the praise they get is warranted (at least in Ambrose and Bryans case, I could say plenty bad about Ziggler). 

You like the compliments because you need them. When have you ever heard me brag about Jake Roberts or Mick Foley talking about how great Bray Wyatt is? You don't, because I know his worth and I don't need to be validated. Reigns fans are always looking to jump on the smallest bit of praise he can get because, for so many good reasons, there's a constant air of failure and negativity that permeates off his being.



> And there have been a lot of talents rejected by the fans.


None of them great talents, which was my point. If Roman Reigns excelled at anything, in ring, mic skills, whatever it is, he wouldn't be facing the amount of backlash or apathy he gets. You know how they describe people with immense strengths as the "total package"? Roman Reigns is the reverse total package, he has every possible weakness that you could have as a wrestler.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Roman talks hella shit, which why I will always stand by him turning heel :lol It's natural to him. Have you seen the Monday Night Wars episode about the Rock? I swear to god, the reason why they turned Rocky heel was exactly why Roman should. When Vince was explaining why they turned him, I wanted to choke him out :lmao How dare he not see this is the exact situation? The fans aren't ready to accept him yet, just adapt and call it a day old man
> 
> Still, that was a cool interview and it's weird how Roman does cool shit like that and on the ESPN show, but WWE doesn't promote it at all. I mean, if he's really going to be on Conan, why aren't they spamming it? I swear, we wouldn't be able to breathe during Raw if Cena was going on Conan lol


I saw the episode you're talking about, but I don't remember Vince's quote verbatim. I know that the Rocky Maivia fiasco was an issue of "wrong time, wrong place" and the fans completely crapped on him because the gimmick represented everything that was wrong with the WWF in 1997.

I think if they refuse to turn Reigns it'll be because of stubborness. Vince would have to swallow the bitter pill and admit that his year long plan to present Reigns as the conquering hero didn't work out the way he'd hoped it would. Reigns is certainly not as bad off as Rocky Maivia from a character standpoint, his character is much more badass but somewhere along the way there was a disconnect with the fans and some of them started resenting the angle. The WWE shot themselves in the foot in the WAY they did it. If they booked the other fan favorites with respect I think that more people would be open to this year's ME. The RR really left a bad taste in people's mouthes, especially in mine and I never flat out disliked Reigns.

It's unfortunate for everyone because fans on all sides suffer. The WWE created an apathetic atmosphere on the RTWM and that's pretty bad considering all they've done to try and turn Lesnar into the most hated heel in the business.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> So WWE is pretty incompetent either way. When they're trying, they fuck up, when they have something good on their hands, they purposely fuck up :lol
> 
> 
> The fact Roman came back to pretty great reactions from his injury and was then saddled to FUCKING BIG SHOW in the midcard in matches no one didn't want to see and was scripted with SUFFERING SUCCOTASH?? I'd rather them not try hard then :lol
> 
> They got him right during the first couple months of his push. He was just a bad ass who didn't align himself with heels or faces. He just kicked ass, he had no problem spearing people like Finlay if he felt disrespected. They were on the right track.
> 
> 
> And then he was no longer in the title picture anymore...
> 
> Vince tried to mold Cena 2.0 and shit was just up and down ever since.
> 
> I feel you, there was no point in WWE having him win the Rumble AND go over Bryan if this was going to be the result. Hell, Seth has a million segments and his storyline is damn near always the featured one and actually thought put into it. Meanwhile, Roman comes out for 3 minutes and leaves :lmao
> 
> If they were going to be too scared to try anything? Then why?? Why even go through all of this?? You can't expect a guy to be over if you don't do anything worthwhile with him. The only story he has is with Brock who is hardly ever here. And he's in and out the Authority storyline, only serving as a piece to move Seth vs Randy along. It's beyond ridiculous.
> 
> Hell, they hated Bryan but he still had a better build/cool segments on his journey to Mania lol


He still beats everyone and gets promo time. An astronomically better talker in Dean Ambrose doesn't even get promo time anymore. You see what I mean? They did things wrong with Reigns, but it's because he's under a microscope of the Mania main event that people notice these fuck ups even more. They fucked Ambrose, Wyatt, Cesaro, Bryan, Ziggler etc. so much worse.

That's why I laugh at people that say Reigns' booking is the reason he isn't over. He still gets better booking than 99% of the roster(Outside of Lesnar he is the strongest booked guy). A lot of people realized that this isn't the guy they want on top of the card, unlike in the Summer when he was a mid carder. People weren't apathetic to Ambrose when he had a pretty terrible(just as bad, if not a whole lot worse than what Reigns was getting, they had him fight a doll FFS) string of promo's and segments with Rollins and Cena leading up to HIAC last year. Why didn't he get booed? I don't have the answer, but facts are facts, and even with protective booking, people just don't care that much about Reigns.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I saw the episode you're talking about, but I don't remember Vince's quote verbatim. i know that the Rocky Maivia fiasco was an issue of "wrong time, wrong place" and the fans completely crapped on him because the gimmick represented everything that was wrong with the WWF in 1997.
> 
> I think if they refuse to turn Reigns it'll be because of stubborness. Vince would have to swallow the bitter pill and admit that his year long plan to present Reigns as the conquering hero didn't work out the way he'd hoped it would. Reigns is certainly not as bad off as Rocky Maivia from a character standpoint, his character is much more badass but somewhere along the way there was a disconnect with the fans and some of them started resenting the angle. The WWE shot themselves in the foot in the WAY they did it. If they booked the other fan favorites with respect I think that more people would be open to this year's ME. The RR really left a bad taste in people's mouthes, especially in mine and I never flat out disliked Reigns.
> 
> It's unfortunate for everyone because fans on all sides suffer. The WWE created an apathetic atmosphere on the RTWM and that's pretty bad considering all they've done to try and turn Lesnar into the most hated heel in the business.


Exactly. This is just another example of Vince knowing without direct competition? He can pretty much do what the hell he pleases most of the time. I mean, cool, if you're going to go against the fans? Then do your damndest to win them over.

But it seems like, he was so focused on fucking the fans and DB over, he never you know, THOUGHT of Roman's path TO Mania. He just knew, Roman was gonna win and DB wasn't going to be in his damn main event :lol You can tell there wasn't any true planning. His character was all over the place, no true storyline(Randy vs Roman was lazy as fuck. Seth vs Roman was giving no thought, Big Show vs Roman fpalm). They simply went from A to Z and said fuck all the other letters :lol


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The Rock was a great talent who was initially rejected by the fans. Randy Orton has been written off for years and is arguably the hottest babyface the company has at the moment. Stone Cold wasn't that hot as the Ringmaster. Reigns may not reach those dizzying heights as Rock and Austin but he's not the first performer to have trouble connecting with the crowd. He was super over before and can get to that point again with the proper booking and improved mic skills.

I don't need compliments or validation. If I did, I wouldn't be a Reigns fan since many are quick to bash him for every little thing. But if veterans and legends are going to co-sign him, I will respect their opinions more than those who wish failure on Reigns because he's getting a push many feel is reserved only for their favorites. If Obama, Beyonce or anyone else said they liked Roman, I'm gonna smile about that. 

Whenever Bryan gets praised, his fans are happy about that and the same is true of any other performer. Bret Hart putting over Bryan resulted in a 10+ thread. It's not a need, but it doesn't hurt that one of your favorites has the respect of his/her peers. 

My notifications are blowing up at the moment. I will respond to the other comments. I don't want anyone to think I am purposefully no selling their opinions.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> He still beats everyone and gets promo time. An astronomically better talker in Dean Ambrose doesn't even get promo time anymore. You see what I mean? They did things wrong with Reigns, but it's because he's under a microscope of the Mania main event that people notice these fuck ups even more. They fucked Ambrose, Wyatt, Cesaro, Bryan, Ziggler etc. so much worse.
> 
> That's why I laugh at people that say Reigns' booking is the reason he isn't over. He still gets better booking than 99% of the roster(Outside of Lesnar he is the strongest booked guy). A lot of people realized that this isn't the guy they want on top of the card, unlike in the Summer when he was a mid carder. People weren't apathetic to Ambrose when he had a pretty terrible(just as bad, if not a whole lot worse than what Reigns was getting, they had him fight a doll FFS) string of promo's and segments with Rollins and Cena leading up to HIAC last year. Why didn't he get booed? I don't have the answer, but facts are facts, and even with protective booking, people just don't care that much about Reigns.


Ok, I can see no matter what I say, you will find a reason why Roman has been the best booked talent in a decade :lol Even when I point out obvious facts of Seth getting most of the attention on Raw, focused storylines, constantly developing character, better built feuds etc.

Roman gets like 3 minutes on the mic and they call it day. Meanwhile IC storyline is all over Raw and Smackdown. Whether you like it or not, it's still getting hella tv time. Hell, Sandow vs Miz got a better build than ANY of Roman's feuds outside of his one with Bryan and when he was in the title hunt around MITB time.

But as I said, I can tell you won't ever admit Roman's booking was detrimental to him. I don't care if he wins a lot. But when a company puts you in a position where they know there will be backlash-winning Rumble/going over Bryan-that's not good booking. 

There are a slew of ways they fucked up with him, but it will never convince you because you swear up and down his booking has had Jesus Christ blessings sprinkled on it. Despite MANY people, fans, writers, on podcasts note Roman's booking was quite shitty at times and mistakes were made :shrug


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

opcorn


Anyone want some? I can and I will share. :


Anyways, on another subject, I don't like what they're doing with Reigns's character, especially with that new shirt. A heel turn is really the only way to make me invested in him at this point.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Ok, I can see no matter what I say, you will find a reason why Roman has been the best booked talent in a decade :lol Even when I point out obvious facts of Seth getting most of the attention on Raw, focused storylines, constantly developing character, better built feuds etc.
> 
> Roman gets like 3 minutes on the mic and they call it day. Meanwhile IC storyline is all over Raw and Smackdown. Whether you like it or not, it's still getting hella tv time. Hell, Sandow vs Miz got a better build than ANY of Roman's feuds outside of his one with Bryan and when he was in the title hunt around MITB time.
> 
> But as I said, I can tell you won't ever admit Roman's booking was detrimental to him. I don't care if he wins a lot. But when a company puts you in a position where they know there will be backlash-winning Rumble/going over Bryan-that's not good booking.
> 
> There are a slew of ways they fucked up with him, but it will never convince you because you swear up and down his booking has had Jesus Christ blessings sprinkled on it. Despite MANY people, fans, writers, on podcasts note Roman's booking was quite shitty at times and mistakes were made :shrug


Oh my god, you aren't getting it all.

When the fuck did I say Reigns was the best booked character of the last decade? 3 Months ago, BEFORE they started fucking him up? TV time =/= good booking. R Fucking Truth a borderline jobber is running around stealing the title, and the champion loses every match he is involved in, and yet you think that match is better booked than the Main Event feud? The ONLY reason that is a hot match going into Mania is because of the guys involved, NOT because of the booking.

And again, when did I say Reigns had excellent booking, I EVEN SAID THEY FUCKED HIM! They FUCKED Everyone else 10X WORSE THO!!! That's just WWE in 2015, you have to get over IN SPITE of them FUCKING YOU! I've said his booking sucks, but EVERYONE elses booking, SUCKS EVEN MORE! Even Seth Rollins(who is a heel so that really doesn't even matter since we are talking baby faces). They made Seth Rollins to look like the biggest dumb ass on planet earth by making him think Orton was on his side for two weeks, the most asinine booking. Stephanie constantly belittles him and makes him look like a child. Reigns and Rollins are the two guys this company has plans for, but even their booking FUCKING SUCKS.

Roman gets promo time, gets to consistently beat top guys like Randy Orton, Seth Rollins and Daniel Bryan. He gets far better booking than ALL the other GEEKS on the roster(bar Lesnar, Rusev and Maybe Cena, but even with Cena they are doing this old man bullshit now).

"you won't ever admit Roman's booking was detrimental to him", I've been saying they've FUCKED him since the god damn Royal Rumble. They just haven't killed him to the degree of guys like Bryan, Ambrose and Cesaro.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> opcorn
> 
> 
> Anyone want some? I can and I will share. :
> 
> 
> Anyways, on another subject, I don't like what they're doing with Reigns's character, especially with that new shirt. A heel turn is really the only way to make me invested in him at this point.


That can easily be some "I can..I will...beat your ass." :lol They can heel it up quite easily.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> Reigns has been way better booked and pushed than other wrestlers on the roster. Ambrose lost to Rollins THREE times in a row, and Wyatt FOUR times in a row. People were losing their shit because Reigns lost TWO matches. Ambrose has been jobbing up and down for 9 months, and is still over. They sabotaged him hard. Same goes for Ziggler, he was the most over performer on the roster after Survivor Series, then he had the MOTN at TLC, and he started getting a little TOO over. They took him off of TV for a month and made him lose to BAD NEWS BARRETT.
> 
> They've fucked up Reigns, but not to the degree of Ziggler, Ambrose or even how much they are killing Bryan. With Reigns it's a "We're trying but failing" with Ziggler, Ambrose and Bryan it's a "Let's Fucking Kill Them".


Seth Rollins has received far more preferential booking than Reigns. In fact, I would argue that after the Shield disbanded, Seth/Dean had it made since they were the recipients of the split feud. All Reigns had was the music and gear. Storytelling trumps asthetics. Reigns was used as an extra body in the main event and had a lackluster feud with Randy Orton. 

Reigns was then injured and Dean had his turn in the spotlight. Some are quick to point out that Reigns is a pox on the ratings, but Dean was losing viewers as well. That's not shade, but a fact.

When Reigns returned, he was given priority again but immediately placed in a feud with the Big Show and started reciting nursery rhymes. Furthermore, he had to deal with the return of Daniel Bryan which guaranteed backlash at the Rumble. 

In the past few weeks, he's been an afterthought on RAW, the flagship show. A new viewer would assume that Seth Rollins is headlining WM 31 with the screen and mic time he has received. Now Seth is overexposed and has inconsistent booking but the fact still remains that he has been more of a priority than Reigns. 

I'm not saying that Reigns' hasn't benefited from the WWE pushing him and doing all that they can to get him to the top. But it's wrong, IMO, to state that they've gone full throttle with it. 

I do agree that those you mentioned were screwed. But so was Reigns. Not to the same degree, but still screwed nonetheless. I will concede that the WWE will try to correct their mistakes with Reigns, but it's not as if it'll be a 100% effort which is typical WWE.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Seth Rollins has received far more preferential booking than Reigns. In fact, I would argue that after the Shield disbanded, Seth/Dean had it made since they were the recipients of the split feud. All Reigns had was the music and gear. Storytelling trumps asthetics. Reigns was used as an extra body in the main event and had a lackluster feud with Randy Orton.
> 
> Reigns was then injured and Dean had his turn in the spotlight. Some are quick to point out that Reigns is a pox on the ratings, but Dean was losing viewers as well. That's not shade, but a fact.
> 
> When Reigns returned, he was given priority again but immediately placed in a feud with the Big Show and started reciting nursery rhymes. Furthermore, he had to deal with the return of Daniel Bryan which guaranteed backlash at the Rumble.
> 
> In the past few weeks, he's been an afterthought on RAW, the flagship show. A new viewer would assume that Seth Rollins is headlining WM 31 with the screen and mic time he has received. Now Seth is overexposed and has inconsistent booking but the fact still remains that he has been more of a priority than Reigns.
> 
> I'm not saying that Reigns' hasn't benefited from the WWE pushing him and doing all that they can to get him to the top. But it's wrong, IMO, to state that they've gone full throttle with it.
> 
> I do agree that those you mentioned were screwed. But so was Reigns. Not to the same degree, but still screwed nonetheless. I will concede that the WWE will try to correct their mistakes with Reigns, but it's not as if it'll be a 100% effort which is typical WWE.


I agree with the majority of what you say, but may I add that the majority of Ambrose's push was during foot ball season, so of course ratings would be down. This is supposed to be the hottest time in WWE, ratings are supposed to be up, but they are down. Actually, the post Night of Champions Raw did higher than the post Fastlane rating, and the post NOC Raw went head to head with a football game that did 14 million viewers, so...

I still think Seth Rollin's is getting booked terribly because he's the authority's bitch, just like Orton last year. And again, he's a heel, I was primarily talking about faces. Orton has been booked terribly since returning too. Worse than Reigns IMO.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


> I agree with the majority of what you say, but may I add that the majority of Ambrose's push was during foot ball season, so of course ratings would be down. This is supposed to be the hottest time in WWE, ratings are supposed to be up, but they are down.
> 
> I still think Seth Rollin's is a geek because he's the authority's bitch, just like Orton last year. And again, he's a heel. Orton has been booked terribly since returning too. Worse than Reigns IMO.


You don't like Orton's booking? As with all things WWE, it could be better. I'm just happy that there's a face that isn't stale (Cena), happy go lucky (Bryan), underused (Ambrose), an underdog (Ziggler) or in a state of limbo (Reigns).

I guess Orton has more pull to be a tweener bad ass. I thought Ambrose was well on his way to becoming that. That's why I want a heel Reigns. He and Ambrose could have a great feud and Ambrose could become the hottest face in the company. He's very over for a guy that the WWE keeps cooling off. The possibilities would be endless if they just pushed him just a little.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> You don't like Orton's booking? As with all things WWE, it could be better. I'm just happy that there's a face that isn't stale (Cena), happy go lucky (Bryan), underused (Ambrose), an underdog (Ziggler) or in a state of limbo (Reigns).
> 
> I guess Orton has more pull to be a tweener bad ass. I thought Ambrose was well on his way to becoming that. That's why I want a heel Reigns. He and Ambrose could have a great feud and Ambrose could become the hottest face in the company. He's very over for a guy that the WWE keeps cooling off. The possibilities would be endless if they just pushed him just a little.


The whole Orton joining the authority thing cooled him off. Even the big beatdown on Rollins a few weeks ago, people didn't really care. They need to fill TV time, but still, that was a bad way to do it.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*CHRIS JERICHO TO ROMAN REIGNS HATERS: SHUT THE HELL UP
*

*IGN: I'd like to get your take on WrestleMania, if I could. Do you think Roman Reigns is currently ready for his match with Brock? Has he been positioned in the right way?*

Jericho: Look, like I've said before, if you're going to give someone a shot, give them a shot. There've been tons of guys who when they've been put in the main event at WrestleMania might not have been quote unquote ready. Who's to say who's ready and who's not? Let's see how the crowd reacts when they get there. But all I know is that Roman Reigns was everybody's favorite guy until the Royal Rumble. And then everyone turned on Roman Reigns. It's so funny how two days before, and the year before, everybody loved Roman Reigns. Everybody. All the fans did. And don't tell me that you didn't because they were all saying "Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns...what? Daniel Bryan didn't win the Royal Rumble? We hate Roman Reigns! Boo!" And meanwhile, ever since then - I mean, we did house shows in Calgary and Edmonton and it was like Beatlemania. They were going nuts for him. And that was a week after the Royal Rumble. So I think that he is ready, as much as anyone can be ready in this day and age. So let's see how it goes. I mean the match he had with Daniel Bryan at Fastlane was incredible. And you can't tell me that it was all because of Daniel Bryan. Really? Because I always heard in the business that it takes two. And I think I've proven myself to be a fairly decent worker, so if I'm telling you it takes two, I think every fan should shut the hell up and listen to what I'm saying. He did a great job of living up to his end of the bargain and he'll do the same thing at WrestleMania. They will leave no stone unturned to make that a great match. They will get all the benefits. All the bells and whistles. And as long as they can hold it together, I think it's going to be great.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/03/20/chris-jericho-to-roman-reigns-haters-shut-the-hell-up


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Wish that interviewer would've asked him his thoughts on Bill DeMott.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> The Rock was a great talent who was initially rejected by the fans. Randy Orton has been written off for years and is arguably the hottest babyface the company has at the moment. Stone Cold wasn't that hot as the Ringmaster. Reigns may not reach those dizzying heights as Rock and Austin but he's not the first performer to have trouble connecting with the crowd. He was super over before and can get to that point again with the proper booking and improved mic skills.
> 
> I don't need compliments or validation. If I did, I wouldn't be a Reigns fan since many are quick to bash him for every little thing. But if veterans and legends are going to co-sign him, I will respect their opinions more than those who wish failure on Reigns because he's getting a push many feel is reserved only for their favorites. If Obama, Beyonce or anyone else said they liked Roman, I'm gonna smile about that.
> 
> Whenever Bryan gets praised, his fans are happy about that and the same is true of any other performer. Bret Hart putting over Bryan resulted in a 10+ thread. It's not a need, but it doesn't hurt that one of your favorites has the respect of his/her peers.
> 
> My notifications are blowing up at the moment. I will respond to the other comments. I don't want anyone to think I am purposefully no selling their opinions.


Horrible example. Because he was nothing like The Rock. He came out in gay attire with gay hair, being a happy go lucky rookie with a weak finisher. He almost never cut promos and certainly never cut them in the style that got him over. So no, they did not reject The Rock. They rejected Rocky Maivia, who was awful. And Reigns doesn't have 1/10th of Rock's talent. Same can be applied to Austin. Reigns is being pushed as the same character since his debut. He is feeding off his popularity from his Shield run, where he was carried by two other better talents and never improved himself. This is NOTHING like with those guys. This is a hack who was carried, got exposed and now is getting pushed to the top where he doesn't belong.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> *CHRIS JERICHO TO ROMAN REIGNS HATERS: SHUT THE HELL UP
> *
> 
> *IGN: I'd like to get your take on WrestleMania, if I could. Do you think Roman Reigns is currently ready for his match with Brock? Has he been positioned in the right way?*
> 
> Jericho: Look, like I've said before, if you're going to give someone a shot, give them a shot. There've been tons of guys who when they've been put in the main event at WrestleMania might not have been quote unquote ready. Who's to say who's ready and who's not? Let's see how the crowd reacts when they get there. But all I know is that Roman Reigns was everybody's favorite guy until the Royal Rumble. And then everyone turned on Roman Reigns. It's so funny how two days before, and the year before, everybody loved Roman Reigns. Everybody. All the fans did. And don't tell me that you didn't because they were all saying "Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns, Roman Reigns...what? Daniel Bryan didn't win the Royal Rumble? We hate Roman Reigns! Boo!" And meanwhile, ever since then - I mean, we did house shows in Calgary and Edmonton and it was like Beatlemania. They were going nuts for him. And that was a week after the Royal Rumble. So I think that he is ready, as much as anyone can be ready in this day and age. So let's see how it goes. I mean the match he had with Daniel Bryan at Fastlane was incredible. And you can't tell me that it was all because of Daniel Bryan. Really? Because I always heard in the business that it takes two. And I think I've proven myself to be a fairly decent worker, so if I'm telling you it takes two, I think every fan should shut the hell up and listen to what I'm saying. He did a great job of living up to his end of the bargain and he'll do the same thing at WrestleMania. They will leave no stone unturned to make that a great match. They will get all the benefits. All the bells and whistles. And as long as they can hold it together, I think it's going to be great.
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/03/20/chris-jericho-to-roman-reigns-haters-shut-the-hell-up


*Quoted for truth :tucky. Jericho nailed it straight on the head. People always ignore Reigns' great reactions, but let him come out to silence on a bad night and all of a sudden "he's not over". These people have been trying to discredit his pops since he was the most over guy in the summer. They aren't to be taken seriously.*


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> Wish that interviewer would've asked him his thoughts on Bill DeMott.


It would seem as though Jericho still supports Bill DeMott. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/576222745043865600
http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...n-the-wwe-performance-center-and-bill-demott/




Damien Sandow said:


> Horrible example. Because he was nothing like The Rock. He came out in gay attire with gay hair, being a happy go lucky rookie with a weak finisher. He almost never cut promos and certainly never cut them in the style that got him over. So no, they did not reject The Rock. They rejected Rocky Maivia, who was awful. And Reigns doesn't have 1/10th of Rock's talent. Same can be applied to Austin. Reigns is being pushed as the same character since his debut. He is feeding off his popularity from his Shield run, where he was carried by two other better talents and never improved himself. This is NOTHING like with those guys. This is a hack who was carried, got exposed and now is getting pushed to the top where he doesn't belong.


I stand by my examples and have made my feelings clear in regards to your other assertions in previous replies in this thread. To each their own.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Damien Sandow said:


> Horrible example. Because he was nothing like The Rock. He came out in gay attire with gay hair, being a happy go lucky rookie with a weak finisher. He almost never cut promos and certainly never cut them in the style that got him over. So no, they did not reject The Rock. They rejected Rocky Maivia, who was awful. And Reigns doesn't have 1/10th of Rock's talent. Same can be applied to Austin. Reigns is being pushed as the same character since his debut. He is feeding off his popularity from his Shield run, where he was carried by two other better talents and never improved himself. This is NOTHING like with those guys. This is a hack who was carried, got exposed and now is getting pushed to the top where he doesn't belong.


You truly didn't see the IWC's thoughts of Maivia then :lmao They thought he was shit in the ring, his mic skills were bad, was an undeserving shit and they hated he even touched the IC title. So yes, it went beyond, "he looks goofy" lol 

WWE letting revisionist history fool yall. "Oh, they only hated Rocky because of his gimmick." Ummm...no :lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> You truly didn't see the IWC's thoughts of Maivia then :lmao They thought he was shit in the ring, his mic skills were bad, was an undeserving shit and they hated he even touched the IC title. So yes, it went beyond, "he looks goofy" lol
> 
> WWE letting revisionist history fool yall. "Oh, they only hated Rocky because of his gimmick." Ummm...no :lol


I was watching at the time, he was nothing like he was as The Rock. And that includes his ring work, which improved greatly over the next year or two. So no revisionist history here. Rock improved and evolved, Reigns hasn't.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Damien Sandow said:


> I was watching at the time, he was nothing like he was as The Rock. And that includes his ring work, which improved greatly over the next year or two. So no revisionist history here. Rock improved and evolved, Reigns hasn't.


Yup, no bias there. Roman hasn't improved one bit.

And i love how your reading comprehension fails. SHE WAS COMPARING THE SITUATIONS. Not the talent. But, you saw Rock next to Roman's name and threw a tantrum instead of actually trying to understand what she meant.

Rock was rejected at first. That was her whole point. Shame I had to point that out to you.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Yup, no bias there. Roman hasn't improved one bit.
> 
> And i love how your reading comprehension fails. SHE WAS COMPARING THE SITUATIONS. Not the talent. But, you saw Rock's next to Roman's name and threw a tantrum instead of actually trying to understand what she meant.
> 
> Rock was rejected at first. That was her whole point. Shame I had to point that out to you.


I understood it just fine. Then I disagreed with it. Their situations are not the exact same. 

And I don't throw tantrums, which is why I've never been warned or banned like some of your precious fellow Reigns fans on here. Maybe stop being so defensive over every little Reigns criticism.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Damien Sandow said:


> I understood it just fine. Then I disagreed with it. Their situations are not the exact same.
> 
> And I don't throw tantrums, which is why I've never been warned or banned like some of your precious fellow Reigns fans on here. Maybe stop being so defensive over every little Reigns criticism.


:lol One, those were trolls, everyone with brain cells can tell :lol

Two, no one was saying the situations were the exact same, but fans did reject both, no? That was the whole point. Vince tried to push Rock/Roman over alternatives the fans were accepting more at the time. People wanted Bryan at top and shat on Roman for it. Back then, Austin/WCW style was the preferred and Maivia was hated for it and his lack of skills.

Criticism=talentless hack?? Nah, saying Roman isn't has talented as Rock? Sure, that's obvious. Saying he hasn't improved at all and just a hack? Yeah, that's so extreme, it's dumb :lol Roman has a ways to go, but a hack he is not. Many people from the business have attested to that. And no, not only the ones paid by WWE. People who have experience in the biz and can spot a dude WITH TALENT lol


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> :lol One, those were trolls, everyone with brain cells can tell :lol
> 
> No one was saying the situations were the exact same, but fans did reject both, no? That was the whole point. Vince tried to push Rock/Roman over alternatives the fans were accepting more at the time. People wanted Bryan at top and shat on Roman for it. Back then, Austin/WCW style was the preferred and Maivia was hated for it and his lack of skills.
> 
> Criticism=talentless hack?? Nah, saying Roman isn't has talented as Rock? Sure, that's obvious. Saying he hasn't improved at all and just a hack? Yeah, that's so extreme, it's dumb :lol Roman has a ways to go, but a hack he is not. Many people from the business have attested to that. And no, not only the ones paid by WWE. People who have experience in the biz and can spot a dude WITH TALENT lol


Trolls...nice try. We both know that's not true.

And I can make my own mind up. I don't need others to tell me who to like. Could care less who calls him talented, I am completely bored by him and have been for a year now. I don't need make threads every time he does some Macho Man impression or some other wrestler calls him great on twitter. Reigns fans are so desperate for positive attention they gotta point it out every single time. And there are nowhere near as many people pointing out his criticisms with entire threads and rants.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Damien Sandow said:


> Trolls...nice try. We both know that's not true.
> 
> And I can make my own mind up. I don't need others to tell me who to like. Could care less who calls him talented, I am completely bored by him and have been for a year now. I don't need make threads every time he does some Macho Man impression or some other wrestler calls him great on twitter. Reigns fans are so desperate for positive attention they gotta point it out every single time. And there are nowhere near as many people pointing out his criticisms.


:lol uh huh. They weren't trolls. The outrageous threads they would make didn't just scream baiting lol

:hmm: let's look up Roman threads and see how many of them were started by his fans and not the detractors from this site...

We all know who would win out in that one lol

If we posted every time someone said something positive about him? We'd might actually catch up to the hate threads  Funny, there are much more threads about Bryan and anything positive said about him, but they're not desperate huh....

Either way, the fact you had to choose my Savage thread from MONTHS ago as an example, shows how little Roman threads are posted by his fans :lol

And the weird thing is, we posted Jericho's comments in ROMANs THREAD. Not in the General Section where we hope everyone can see it, but in A DISCUSSION THREAD ABOUT HIM. Hmmm, weird that we would post Roman related stuff in his thread -_____________-


You were one of those who got butthurt over the Roman Savage impression huh :troll


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Anyways.....

For those who are fans of Roman Reigns and aren't just in this thread to shit on him, Paul Heyman is still putting over the main event at WM 31. He gave an interview to Zap2It. 


*WWE's Paul Heyman: Brock Lesnar will eat Roman Reigns for dinner at 'WrestleMania 31'
*
http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/wwes_pa..._main_event_brock_lesnar_roman_reigns-2015-03


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

opcorn

Anyone? Seriously, I have an extra bowl, it's okay.

@Empress, I guess he has no choice but to go to bat for that fat fuck. Should've been smart enough to put his foot in his mouth instead of trying to get a quick cash grab from Vince so he can buy a new microphone for his podcast so we can hear his lame jokes and reckless shilling.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman isn't the only one looking strong nowadays :barrett


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> opcorn
> 
> Anyone? Seriously, I have an extra bowl, it's okay.
> 
> @Empress, I guess he has no choice but to go to bat for that fat fuck. Should've been smart enough to put his foot in his mouth instead of trying to get a quick cash grab from Vince so he can buy a new microphone for his podcast so we can hear his lame jokes and reckless shilling.


:hmm: I'd like a bowl. Extra butter 

:lmao and god damn. :done:


----------



## flamesofdarknezz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Just let Daniel Bryan main event every PVP, every year. Have all the titles, even the women's diva title. Let him go undefeated for the next 30 years even when he is 60-70 years old. Let him beat someone like Brock in 1 second. It'll cure all of the smarks heart and soul


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> opcorn
> 
> Anyone? Seriously, I have an extra bowl, it's okay.
> 
> @Empress, I guess he has no choice but to go to bat for that fat fuck. Should've been smart enough to put his foot in his mouth instead of trying to get a quick cash grab from Vince so he can buy a new microphone for his podcast so we can hear his lame jokes and reckless shilling.


I like to pretend Jericho has an evil twin. I find it hard to take any of his comments with sincerity and I hate feeling that way about someone whose career I admire and had respect for. Even though I was in some agreement with what he had to say about Reigns, I don't take him at his word. His current deal with the WWE must be very sweet. I'm not even interested in his new DVD because of the shill he's become.


----------



## SmarterThanYou

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Reigns was then injured and Dean had his turn in the spotlight. Some are quick to point out that Reigns is a pox on the ratings, but Dean was losing viewers as well. That's not shade, but a fact.


Hey, how about you stop making shit up?

Upon Ambrose's return, his first hour popped 4 million. He had several segments that episode and the show had 3,879,000 average viewers, which was higher than the previous week. The following week, the show did a 4,040,000 average which was higher than any episode in the previous 5 weeks. Even when the viewership started declining, the numbers were still comparable to this year's RTWM and they were competing with MNF at the time.

Also, the last time we had a quarter hour breakdown, it showed Ambrose gaining viewers in each of his segments, while Reigns lost viewers.

Roman's hour did an embarrassing 3,477,000 upon his return, and the show averaged 3,522,000.

And to reiterate, this RTWM has been atrocious when the viewership is suppose to be the highest it is all year. They don't even have MNF to compete with.


----------



## SmarterThanYou

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Oh and it's nice that all of these people are blowing Reigns, but Bret Hart's or Del Rio's opinion won't help Reigns overcome his failure as a draw.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Although I agree with his recent statement, what bugs me about Jericho is that he never went to bat for Roman like this until after the Rumble. All last year it was about how Dean would be "The Next Big Thing". He didn't even invite Roman to his podcast, but he interviewed the other two. His sincerity is easily questionable most of the time.*


----------



## SmarterThanYou

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Quoted for truth :tucky. Jericho nailed it straight on the head. People always ignore Reigns' great reactions, but let him come out to silence on a bad night and all of a sudden "he's not over". These people have been trying to discredit his pops since he was the most over guy in the summer. They aren't to be taken seriously.*


You're a pretty dumb guy so obviously can't be taken seriously when you say silly things like "he comes out to great reactions" or "he was the most over guy in the summer."

You can be as homosexual for this hack as you want, but stop making things up.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Quoted for truth :tucky. Jericho nailed it straight on the head. People always ignore Reigns' great reactions, but let him come out to silence on a bad night and all of a sudden "he's not over". These people have been trying to discredit his pops since he was the most over guy in the summer. They aren't to be taken seriously.*



Roman Reigns getting cheered or booed has nothing to do if he is ready for the top guy spot yet.

Reigns is still green as hell, can't go more than 5 minutes without blowing up, and he is terrible on the mic. He also has zero charsima. HE is the last guy that should be het #1 guy in the company.

He should be facing Rusev at WM not Lesnar.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> Same old shit


*
Blah blah blah, same old shit, let it go, you're not convincing anybody. Roman's match against Bryan got great reviews and it was 20 minutes long. He's been having consistently good matches since after the Rumble because they actually allow him to work. I have nothing to prove to you and neither does he.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Blah blah blah, same old shit, let it go, you're not convincing anybody. Roman's match against Bryan got great reviews and it was 20 minutes long. He's been having consistently good matches since after the Rumble because they actually allow him to work. I have nothing to prove to you and neither does he.*


I don't need to convince anyone, I speak the truth and everyone knows it You can lie to yourself all you want Reigns is a shit worker, is green as hell, gets gassed 5 minutes into a match and all you can say is OH he had a good match with DB LOL

DB can have a great match with a yard stick. Reigns sucks in the ring, and he proves that time and time again when he is in the ring. There is a reason why they protect him and put him mostly in tag team matches and why they have been hiding him on RAW and SD and not giving him matches Why do you think that is? Because they don't want to expose him even more before WM. 

Reigns has a ton to prove LOL Reigns marks are laughable

Instead of the WWE trying to get Reigns over by his work which they cant they just have all these wrestlers give him verbal blow jobs to try and get him over and its not working, its actually backfiring. 

If you really think Reings is a good worker, you don't know what a good worker is.

If you thought Golberg vs Brock was bad, wait until Reigns vs Brock.

BELIEVE DAT

the only person you are fooling is yourself. But what ever makes you sleep at night .


----------



## tbp82

Legit BOSS said:


> *Although I agree with his recent statement, what bugs me about Jericho is that he never went to bat for Roman like this until after the Rumble. All last year it was about how Dean would be "The Next Big Thing". He didn't even invite Roman to his podcast, but he interviewed the other two. His sincerity is easily questionable most of the time.*


Could it be because there was no need. This Reigns hate by smarks didnt kick into full gear until he won the rumble. Why tell the smarks to "shut up" when they werent talking that much.


----------



## SmarterThanYou

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Blah blah blah, same old shit, let it go, you're not convincing anybody. Roman's match against Bryan got great reviews and it was 20 minutes long. He's been having consistently good matches since after the Rumble because they actually allow him to work. I have nothing to prove to you and neither does he.*


Why would he need to convince anyone when the majority of people on this forum, in attendance on RAW (as evidenced by the apathy towards him), and watching on TV (as evidenced by the shit RTWM ratings) agree with him?

Smarten up, kiddo. You CAN and you WILL realize this guy is a huge flop. Believe that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Could it be because there was no need. This Reigns hate by smarks didnt kick into full gear until he won the rumble. Why tell the smarks to "shut up" when they werent talking that much.


*That's not what I'm asking for. I meant he didn't openly express his interest in Reigns prior to the Rumble, but went out of his way to put over Dean and interview Seth as well.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Could it be because there was no need. This Reigns hate by smarks didnt kick into full gear until he won the rumble. Why tell the smarks to "shut up" when they werent talking that much.


You know why that is right? Its because before that he wasnt handed the top spot at WM something he does not deserve

If Reigns was facing Rusev, he wouldn't get nearly the amount of hate he gets now because he would be in the mid card where he belongs at this moment in his career.


Its also ironic the WWE universe turned on him too when he won the RR because they saw Vince was going to shove him down our throats when even the causals know he isn't ready.

WM is going to be a disaster and if Reigns does actually beat Lesnar its going to be a shit show


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Brownian, bruh, you really fell off. You were one of the few logical people in the Dean thread back in the day. Then your life became all about Seth and Roman.


R.I.P. Brownian from the Dean thread :mj2


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> You know why that is right? Its because before that he wasnt handed the top spot at WM something he does not deserve
> 
> If Reigns was facing Rusev, he wouldn't get nearly the amount of hate he gets now because he would be in the mid card where he belongs at this moment in his career.
> 
> 
> Its also ironic the WWE universe turned on him too when he won the RR because they saw Vince was going to shove him down our throats when even the causals know he isn't ready.
> 
> WM is going to be a disaster and if Reigns does actually beat Lesnar its going to be a shit show


You act like 70,000 smarks will be at WM. Do you honestly think the majority of people at WM will think like a smark? Sure there will be smarks there that will start their dumbass chants, but the majority of the crowd will go to have a good time. 

I guarantee you that Reigns/Brock will get a LOUD "This is Awesome" chant during their match. I just can't wait for the excuses from smarks on why that chant happened.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *That's not what I'm asking for. I meant he didn't openly express his interest in Reigns prior to the Rumble, but went out of his way to put over Dean and interview Seth as well.*


Easy. Because Dean/Seth were having the hottest feud at the time while Reigns was somewhat shuffled into the background with an aimless singles run with no real direction or any effort being placed into his feuds. But once it became apparent that Reigns was going to be the company's next "golden boy" and Ambrose was booted to the midcard, he latched onto Reigns since his ascension was the clear objective the company wanted.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> Easy. Because Dean/Seth were having the hottest feud at the time while Reigns was somewhat shuffled into the background with an aimless singles run with no real direction or any effort being placed into his feuds. But once it became apparent that Reigns was going to be the company's next "golden boy" and Ambrose was booted to the midcard, he latched onto Reigns since his ascension was the clear objective the company wanted.


*
Exactly, which brings Jericho's sincerity into question. He just jumps on whatever the hot topic is for podcast views. Even though he's right, I can't respect it. Punk exposed him for what he was.*


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Exactly, which brings Jericho's sincerity into question. He just jumps on whatever the hot topic is for podcast views. Even though he's right, I can't respect it. Punk exposed him for what he was.*


That's a good point. But Punk isn't any better. He goes out of his way to let everyone know that he wanted Chris Hero in The Shield when Roman comes back in December.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> That's a good point. But Punk isn't any better. He goes out of his way to let everyone know that he wanted Chris Hero in The Shield when Roman comes back in December.


*I listened to the whole excerpt and he was quoted out of context on a lot of sites. All he said was he originally wanted Chris Hero, but Vince wanted Reigns and he understood "Oh, the big pretty guy, I get it." He didn't object, but what was shady is when he said Vince told him to "Make Roman look strong." He knew what he was doing with that.*


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> You act like 70,000 smarks will be at WM. Do you honestly think the majority of people at WM will think like a smark? Sure there will be smarks there that will start their dumbass chants, but the majority of the crowd will go to have a good time.
> 
> I guarantee you that Reigns/Brock will get a LOUD "This is Awesome" chant during their match. I just can't wait for the excuses from smarks on why that chant happened.


Have you not been watching the product the last few months?

Let me say this again

ITS NOT JUST THE SMARKS THAT HATE REIGNS, ITS THE CAUALS TOO.

Did you hear all the booing at the RR? Its going to be much worse at WM, also he has been consistently getting booed on RAW every week since the RR. Those are causals not smarks.

And WM is always a SMARKY ground, Reigns is going to get the shit booed out of him. And just watch he will get a you cant wrestle chant. 

There will probably even be a huge daniel bryan chant during the match as well.

can't wait to hear the Reigns fans excuse for that one


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> Have you not been watching the product the last few months?
> 
> Let me say this again
> 
> ITS NOT JUST THE SMARKS THAT HATE REIGNS, ITS THE CAUALS TOO.
> 
> Did you hear all the booing at the RR? Its going to be much worse at WM, also he has been consistently getting booed on RAW every week since the RR. Those are causals not smarks.
> 
> And WM is always a SMARKY ground, Reigns is going to get the shit booed out of him. And just watch he will get a you cant wrestle chant.
> 
> There will probably even be a huge daniel bryan chant during the match as well.
> 
> can't wait to hear the Reigns fans excuse for that one


Answer these questions:

If Reigns is so bad and is so hated then why was he getting reactions in his match against Bryan? The way smarks talk you would think that Bryan would have got 100% of cheers against Reigns?

Why did Bryan get booed that RAW when he said he was going to beat Reigns at Fastlane?

Why did the crowd pup huge when Reigns came down and speared Big Show?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> Answer this question:
> 
> If Reigns is so bad and is so hated then why was he getting reactions in his match against Bryan? The way smarks talk you would think that Bryan would have got 100% of cheers against Reigns?
> 
> Why did Bryan get booed that RAW when he said he was going to beat Reigns at Fastlane?
> 
> Why did the crowd pup huge when Reigns came down and speared Big Show?


No one claims Reigns does not have fans, but the majority of the fans don't like him and that is a fact. Reigns gets like 25% cheers, 50% boos and 25% of the fans don't give a shit anymore.

And the whole oh DB got booed when DB said he was going to beat him at fast line, you mean the 5 guys in the front row that booed him.

DB is getting the biggest pops each show and Reings is one of the most shit on wrestlers each show. I think its funny Reigns fans even try to dispute this at this point.

Its getting so bad the WWE has to turn down the boos for Reigns and are even editing in cheers for him. That is how bad its getting

If Reings was getting over on his own they wouldn't have all these wrestlers giving him tongue baths each week.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> No one claims Reigns does not have fans, but the majority of the fans don't like him and that is a fact. Reigns gets like 25% cheers, 50% boos and 25% of the fans don't give a shit anymore.
> 
> And the whole oh DB got booed when DB said he was going to beat him at fast line, you mean the 5 guys in the front row that booed him.
> 
> DB is getting the biggest pops each show and Reings is one of the most shit on wrestlers each show. I think its funny Reigns fans even try to dispute this at this point.
> 
> Its getting so bad the WWE has to turn down the boos for Reigns and are even editing in cheers for him. That is how bad its getting
> 
> If Reings was getting over on his own they wouldn't have all these wrestlers giving him tongue baths each week.


So I guess the simple solution would be to turn Reigns heel? Or do you want him to fail at that too?


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> So I guess the simple solution would be to turn Reigns heel? Or do you want him to fail at that too?


Only way to save Reigns is to turn him heel at WM, and have Heyman turn on Lesnar.

That way you have Heyman as Reigns mouth piece. Then have Reigns come out in a suit every week and use that gimmick he had in FCW where he was actually a bad ass and wore the suit.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

At Fast Lane crowd was pretty damn split. We even had half fans chanting "Daniel Bryan", whikle half of them chanting "Roman Reigns" situation, and that too pretty early in the match. Reigns also got very solid reaction for pinning Bryan.

Yes, Bryan and Ambrose both are more over than him, but if someone like a certain someone(@birthday_masscre:reigns2) continues to harp on every single thread, on how the entire world hates Reigns, then you know someone is hatin a liitle too much:lol



@Legit BOSS

Punk is the same guy who said Austin was a bigger star than Hogan *by a landslide*unk. So no need to take him seriously. Y2J is damn right about RR. F*** the haters (like the above poster).


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> Only way to save Reigns is to turn him heel at WM, and have Heyman turn on Lesnar.
> 
> That way you have Heyman as Reigns mouth piece. Then have Reigns come out in a suit every week and use that gimmick he had in FCW where he was actually a bad ass and wore the suit.


This has to be extremely unlikely at this point with the new ''I can, I will'' merch. 

Given the amount of time Rollins/Orton is getting and just Rollins in general i would imagine the backup plan is just simply to have Rollins/The Authority cash in the briefcase the next night after Mania on Raw if they want a heel with the belt going forward.

Reigns can then end up being screwed out of the title picture and they can work on rebooting him away from the title scene. Maybe remove the Shield gear, new music and stuff gradually. 

They probably won't make that call until Raw itself. If the main event is lack luster and the crowd eat it alive i expect them to take the belt of Reigns. Any sort of positive reaction and i think they will give him the title run. 

Either way he's getting a big rub and even if he doesn't remain champion immediately following Mania then they'll just put a lot of effort into rebooting him in the upper midcard were he SHOULD make substantial improvements over the next year. 

I've always liked the guy even though sometimes his booking and he himself infuriate me. 

I just am highly critical of anyone who is not yet able to fulfill his obligations in the role they are giving him. 

His promo and ring work is just not good enough and learning on the job is not an option in 2015 WWE. 

The way WWE choose to try and force him upon the viewer is sickening at times also. Mark Henry has been cringe worthy the last two Smackdowns. 

They have to stop treating their viewers like idiots.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Some of the last few posts here are I dont wanna calll them lies but, to say hes been "consistently booed" is a misleading statement. Yeah hes gotten some boos but, hes gotten some cheers as well. One could state since the rumble hes been consistent cheered as well. The 20-25% comment was skewed as well. Some in the crowd are booing Reigns sure but its not 75-80% at all. If You stretch it id go 60% but its really not that much. I get that some want him to fail because hes not Danial Bryan (I also wish theyd just admit that) but its gets ridiculos sometimes with the skewing.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Some of the last few posts here are I dont wanna calll them lies but, to say hes been "consistently booed" is a misleading statement. Yeah hes gotten some boos but, hes gotten some cheers as well. One could state since the rumble hes been consistent cheered as well. The 20-25% comment was skewed as well. Some in the crowd are booing Reigns sure but its not 75-80% at all. If You stretch it id go 60% but its really not that much. I get that some want him to fail because hes not Danial Bryan (I also wish theyd just admit that) but its gets ridiculos sometimes with the skewing.


After the Royal Rumble, many posters were dancing on the career of his grave and that every crowd after would boo and loudly hijack segments on behalf of Daniel Bryan. That hasn't happened. He's gotten consistent mixed reactions. If Reigns were completely dead in the water, he wouldn't have gotten any cheers since the Rumble.

I've also noticed that as Wrestlemania approaches, some seem to be getting more angrier. If Reigns is going to flop at his coronation, what's with the anger? Get ready to enjoy the "trainwreck". Unless the fear is that he's going to be a problem.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Cagesideseats making Reigns look strong :banderas*

http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2015/3/19/8258745/i-love-roman-reigns



> Believe it or not, there was a time when entire days would go by without Roman Reigns giving an interview that included some cringeworthy quote for blogs like this one to pick up on and pick apart while watching the traffic pile up. There was a day when he wasn't an easy target for derisive chants on Monday Night Raw. There was actually a time when it was clear he was the chosen one, the member of The Shield who would be pushed hardest when the group broke up, and that was totally okay.
> 
> So what the hell happened?
> 
> *You could argue Daniel Bryan and his fans are to blame. After all, he never lost the WWE world heavyweight championship following his Cinderella run to the title at WrestleMania 30, so when he returned for the Royal Rumble there were certain expectations to go along with it. Plus, it was in Philadelphia, a town far more likely to respect the wrestler it wants over the one WWE wants it to.*
> 
> *You could argue he's being pushed too hard, too fast, and he's just not ready for it. This despite the fact that he's been on the main roster for just over two years and has participated in a number of outstanding matches, one of which was the main event of Fastlane*. For the sake of comparison, Brock Lesnar, Roman's opponent at WrestleMania 31, was WWE champion within his first six months on the main roster, overthrowing one of the most beloved stars of all time, The Rock.
> 
> *You could argue WWE made multiple baffling decisions after Reigns had surgery to repair an incarcerated hernia, such as frequent check-ins in the form of "live via satellite" interviews, none of which were worth anyone's time and destroyed any hype for a big return. Essentially, he was robbed of a highlight reel moment and one of the funnest things in wrestling: A wrestler returning after many months away dealing with injury.*
> 
> Now, looking at all that, how much of that has to do with Roman Reigns himself? How much hate has he run into thanks to a series of decisions he had no part in making that he executed to the best of his ability?
> 
> Sure, Reigns has plenty to work on as a wrestler. He's not the most polished worker, it's fair to doubt if he can carry a big money match, and his promos leave something to be desired. But *he's getting better in the ring each week, he tore the house down the last time he was in the main event and he's far from the only top star who struggles on the microphone.
> 
> Let's be real: That includes Daniel Bryan.
> 
> And even with that, he's getting better.*
> *
> Remember when The Shield broke up on Raw in June of last year? And how the main focus of that break up was Seth Rollins turning but feuding first with Dean Ambrose? The star of that segment, one of the best in a number of years, was Roman Reigns.*
> 
> I still can't get over how great he responded to that chair shot, with pain quickly followed by the crippling realization that it was Rollins hitting him and everything was shot. He falls into the rope in what appears to be an attempt to embrace it, like he's looking for comfort he knows he'll need after he hits the mat.
> 
> *After so many unbelievably stupid decisions by WWE, it's been easy to forget that Reigns has been good. *He's been really good, actually, in really big spots, like the GIF you see above, or the match with Bryan in the main event of Fastlane.
> 
> *If I was given the pencil and told to book WWE, there are quite a few things I would change but the decision to make Reigns the focus of the promotion is not one of them. He's got the look, he's got the drive, he's got all the right spots to pop the live crowds, and he's steadily improving in every area you could consider a weak point.*
> 
> I don't love how WWE has brought us to this point but you know what?
> 
> I love Roman Reigns.
> 
> Come at me, haters who hate because they hate their lives.



http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-sm...2015-wrestlemania-31-seth-rollins-randy-orton



> Roman Reigns vs. Seth Rollins & Kane: Really enjoyed the sequences they put together for Roman Reigns and Seth Rollins in the main event, enough so that it's a real shame they didn't get a proper pay-per-view match like was planned at Night of Champions last year. *Rollins is one of the best wrestlers in the world right now but Reigns was right there with him the entire way. Excuse me while I put myself over here and feel just a bit vindicated in how well Reigns performed in this main event. Meanwhile, this was exactly the kind of 2-on-1 "make Roman look strong" kind of booking I can get down with*, mostly because it meant pinning Kane. Rollins is great, sure, but even in kayfabe land Kane is basically useless at this point.





Empress said:


> I've also noticed that as Wrestlemania approaches, some seem to be getting more angrier. If Reigns is going to flop at his coronation, what's with the anger? Get ready to enjoy the "trainwreck". Unless the fear is that he's going to be a problem.


*Exactly, they know Reigns will only get better from here and undoubtedly overshadow their favorites. If he was such an untalented hack, they wouldn't feel threatened. It's simple as that.*


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Darkod said:


> Blame Brock Lesnar for that. He is part time act who wrestles for money, how do you expect Reigns to build heat for his feud when Lesnar isn't even there? You can have Bryan in his spot and the result would be the same.


Darkod, Reigns SUCKS. He wouldn't be over even if Brock wasn't there in the WWE to begin with. 

He needed MORE TIME to develop his character and "pay his dues" before getting this ridiculous Push-to-the-moon. 




southrnbygrace said:


> The promo was fine. I'd rather listen to him for 3 hours straight than 15 seconds of Heyman or Lesnar. But that's just me and my _blind hatred_ for Heyman rearing it's ugly head.


Typical Reigns fan right 'dere. :booklel






TNA is Here said:


> I didn't see it. Who even has the patience to stop and watch and listen to a Reigns promo at this point. Dude is a lost cause.


The last time I listened to a Reigns promo was when the words "Suffering Succotash, son" was uttered. Haven't listened since and considering that I download Raw shows to watch the next day, I always fast-forward Reigns segments where he is on the mic.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

The money in Roman Reigns is not in the promos. It's in his presentation and IF he has the ability to make up for his poor vocal abilities by greatly improving a different aspect of his game. 

You know like Brock Lesnar can go out there and throw Big Show or Mark Henry around like a rag doll if he needs to just to make a statement? 

Yea Reigns has to show something else and what that should be is along the lines of what he did to Henry on Smackdown with the spear through the barricade. 

If this is the best promo Reigns is ever capable of cutting it shouldn't matter too much if WWE and he himself are able to compensate in other ways. 

You do not NEED to be a great talker to draw but you better have something special about you if you can't. So Reigns better start showing it. 

WM in 9 days time. The main event of the biggest show of the year. He has that platform so he best take advantage of it in a meaningful way. 

WWE and Reigns need to wake up and realize that telling us he is special and different is not going to cut it. He has to show us why he is. 

Brock can't talk either but his career highlight reel proves why he was once ''The Chosen One''. He went out and made up for the fact that he couldn't talk by playing his role to perfection. 

It's time Reigns and WWE stop pretending he's special if he isn't and if he is then they better fucking show us.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Mark Henry Talks About Roman Reigns & WWE Fans, His WrestleMania Match Against The Undertaker*

*Henry also talked about Roman Reigns and the WWE fans:*

“If Roman attacks Brock the way he attacked Daniel Bryan at FastLane, then he can do big things. People always run off at the mouth on what people should do. I believe people should sit back and enjoy and if they don’t like what they’re seeing, tune them out. Fans have to realize that as big of an impact that they have on the industry, they’re not calling the shots. They should just sit back and enjoy the show. When fans go to football games, they’re not the ones calling the plays. There’s a different mentality with the fan base nowadays where the fans are reacting before storylines even have a chance to play out. People are commenting before stuff even happens. There used to be a time where the anticipation grew so much and that anticipation superseded everything else. However, that anticipation has lessened in today’s day and age because of all the information and media surrounding the company. Roman Reigns can definitely be the next top guy in WWE but he has to have a thicker skin and not worry so much about what the critics are saying.”



Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/mark-henry-t...ia-match-against-the-undertaker#ixzz3UwWCIqxq


----------



## Triple-B

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Cagesideseats making Reigns look strong :banderas*
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe/2015/3/19/8258745/i-love-roman-reigns
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagesideseats.com/wwe-sm...2015-wrestlemania-31-seth-rollins-randy-orton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exactly, they know Reigns will only get better from here and undoubtedly overshadow their favorites. If he was such an untalented hack, they wouldn't feel threatened. It's simple as that.*


Great read.


----------



## FinancialAnalyst

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> *Mark Henry Talks About Roman Reigns & WWE Fans, His WrestleMania Match Against The Undertaker*
> 
> *Henry also talked about Roman Reigns and the WWE fans:*
> 
> “If Roman attacks Brock the way he attacked Daniel Bryan at FastLane, then he can do big things. People always run off at the mouth on what people should do. I believe people should sit back and enjoy and if they don’t like what they’re seeing, tune them out. Fans have to realize that as big of an impact that they have on the industry, they’re not calling the shots. They should just sit back and enjoy the show. When fans go to football games, they’re not the ones calling the plays. There’s a different mentality with the fan base nowadays where the fans are reacting before storylines even have a chance to play out. People are commenting before stuff even happens. There used to be a time where the anticipation grew so much and that anticipation superseded everything else. However, that anticipation has lessened in today’s day and age because of all the information and media surrounding the company. Roman Reigns can definitely be the next top guy in WWE but he has to have a thicker skin and not worry so much about what the critics are saying.”


Mark Henry is a wrestler. Not a businessman. Wrestlers tend to be extremely unintelligent people, and so do the overwhelming majority of people on this forum.

Fans don't, nor should they call the shots when it comes to the day to day operations of the company. But a smart business person whose goal is to maximize profit will take into account who the majority of people are behind and who therefore has drawing power, and will push that person. Therefore, while the fans don't call the shots, their views are certainly important.

Do any of you remember the Cola wars in the 80s? Remember when Coke introduced "New Coke" and the public was dissatisfied and the competition (Pepsi) increased their market share while Coke's bottom line was affected by the outrage? Remember Coke going back to Classic Coke to appease its customers and regained popularity as well as increased sales dramatically?

We saw this back in the WWE in the 90s as well when the fans were dissatisfied with the product until they were given what they wanted - i.e. more contemporary storylines, more interesting characters, etc. Business improved drastically. 

The reason the WWE can get away with not listening to its fans right now is lack of competition. If they had any serious competition they'd be much closer to financial ruin. Even so, they are in a pretty bad position. They lost $30 million last year, their operating losses were significant when compared to their average, and are continuing to lose viewers.

Now they are pushing a guy who has already proven to not be profitable, just to "stick it to the fans."


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Marrakesh said:


> The money in Roman Reigns is not in the promos. It's in his presentation and IF he has the ability to make up for his poor vocal abilities by greatly improving a different aspect of his game.
> 
> You know like Brock Lesnar can go out there and throw Big Show or Mark Henry around like a rag doll if he needs to just to make a statement?
> 
> Yea Reigns has to show something else and what that should be is along the lines of what he did to Henry on Smackdown with the spear through the barricade.
> 
> If this is the best promo Reigns is ever capable of cutting it shouldn't matter too much if WWE and he himself are able to compensate in other ways.
> 
> You do not NEED to be a great talker to draw but you better have something special about you if you can't. So Reigns better start showing it.
> 
> WM in 9 days time. The main event of the biggest show of the year. He has that platform so he best take advantage of it in a meaningful way.
> 
> WWE and Reigns need to wake up and realize that telling us he is special and different is not going to cut it. He has to show us why he is.
> 
> Brock can't talk either but his career highlight reel proves why he was once ''The Chosen One''. He went out and made up for the fact that he couldn't talk by playing his role to perfection.
> 
> *It's time Reigns and WWE stop pretending he's special if he isn't and if he is then they better fucking show us.*


THIS A BILLION TIMES OVER.


What exactly makes Roman special? If it's only his looks, then WWE has already failed, imo. 

Expand his move-set more, perhaps? Be a bit more high-flying like he did when he dove out of the ring(from the top-rope) onto Seth? 

they better think of something 'cause as of right now, he's a big, tall, pretty-boy sack of NOTHING.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



glenwo2 said:


> THIS A BILLION TIMES OVER.
> 
> 
> What exactly makes Roman special? If it's only his looks, then WWE has already failed, imo.
> 
> Expand his move-set more, perhaps? Be a bit more high-flying like he did when he dove out of the ring(from the top-rope) onto Seth?
> 
> they better think of something 'cause as of right now, he's a big, tall, pretty-boy sack of NOTHING.


To be fair, he's got some pretty wet hair... That's gotta count for something right?


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

I preferred story time with Smiley Roman.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> After the Royal Rumble, many posters were dancing on the career of his grave and that every crowd after would boo and loudly hijack segments on behalf of Daniel Bryan. That hasn't happened. He's gotten consistent mixed reactions. If Reigns were completely dead in the water, he wouldn't have gotten any cheers since the Rumble.
> 
> I've also noticed that as Wrestlemania approaches, some seem to be getting more angrier. If Reigns is going to flop at his coronation, what's with the anger? Get ready to enjoy the "trainwreck". Unless the fear is that he's going to be a problem.


The bigger disappointment may come at wrestlemania itself. *IF* Roman is to win the match and I still believe thats a big *IF* we'll see if the crowd is able to hijack. You've got Rikishi going into the hall of fame, Roman in the WWE World Title match, you are in a place that has a huge samon population there, and the anoia family is huge. It's not out the realm of possibility that it's enough Samon infleunce in the arena come mania to actually drown out the hijackers.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Alright then I'll accept this notion that Reigns is a ''Special'' talent. 

I've always said he was a good talent who had to be protected in some way so as not to expose him but I'm willing to put this to one side now for the next 10 days. 

All of us skeptics are sat here waiting for the evidence. 

We've heard it from all these other pro wrestlers, from WWE themselves and the fans of Roman Reigns. 

It's time to show us at Wrestlemania and put this to bed because objectively speaking there has been nothing ''special'' about this guy so far. 

On a weekly basis Paul Heyman sells Roman Reigns as special and different. 

The commentary team put him over as such. 

We're not seeing it or buying it. Reigns has his face to face with Lesnar on Monday night and the main event of Wrestlemania next Sunday to show all the people (myself included) just why he is being referred to in such high regard. 

Can he and Lesnar do something extraordinary in their match? Can they tell a story never told before in a WWE ring? Can they give us feats of strength, endurance or maybe just pure brutality the likes of which we have never seen before? 

Can they please do something which shows why this guy is special? No one is completely done with this guy yet. No one rational anyway as we know he is young and raw but this is the time now over the next 10 days. 

Roman Reigns will never have a better opportunity to showcase how good he is. This is it. 

I'll watch and be open to it but this is not the time for minor improvements to be looked on favorably. This is make or break. 

WWE need to show the audience why this guy is considered a special talent if he is as good as some people believe he is and if he's not then they need to stop pretending he is and just reboot him. 

Next ten days are crucial and probably the only time he has left to win over any doubters. He'll never have a better platform so he either exceeds all expectations and succeeds like the ''special talent'' we are being told he is or he fails and WWE starts their post Mania season off to a whimper. 

There is a good story for this match but unfortunately it isn't one created by the WWE writers :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Another article written by a Reigns mark who believes anyone who doesn't have an overly positive opinion on Reigns "hates themselves." Or because they are afraid that Reigns is going to overshadow their favorite from a talent standpoint. Legit one of the funniest things I've ever read on the internet. Credibility immediately thrown out the window.

It can't possibly be because people on the internet shit on WWE's shittiness, can it? Nah, of course not. The funny part is Reigns marks also shit on WWE for everything they do (rightfully so). But somehow, the shitting on of Reigns by non-Reigns marks is because they "hate themselves" or are "afraid he's going to overshadow the rest of the roster in terms of talent." Hypocritical to say the least. Can't have it both ways.

I like how the Reigns' mark who wrote that laughable article closed it with if you don't like Reigns, you hate your life. Sounds like a bit of irony coming from a guy who dedicated an entire article to those who don't like his favorite wrestler. I am also dumb-founded at how Reigns marks join in on the shitting on of Vince and his decisions yet are mysteriously fully on board with his pushing of Reigns and don't question it one bit. Interesting. :lol


----------



## Addychu

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Average... average and average sorry, I find him so boring, he doesn't get me excited at all, he needs to show more acting skills, he is so emotionless, he's getting better but still, not even a B+ player yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Great? So, this is where the bar is at now, huh?

"Great."

:ti

The quality of main event promos and matches are about to get 10x worse following WM.


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

What's with the coloured contact lenses?


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> Alright then I'll accept this notion that Reigns is a ''Special'' talent.
> 
> I've always said he was a good talent who had to be protected in some way so as not to expose him but I'm willing to put this to one side now for the next 10 days.
> 
> All of us skeptics are sat here waiting for the evidence.
> 
> We've heard it from all these other pro wrestlers, from WWE themselves and the fans of Roman Reigns.
> 
> It's time to show us at Wrestlemania and put this to bed because objectively speaking there has been nothing ''special'' about this guy so far.
> 
> On a weekly basis Paul Heyman sells Roman Reigns as special and different.
> 
> The commentary team put him over as such.
> 
> We're not seeing it or buying it. Reigns has his face to face with Lesnar on Monday night and the main event of Wrestlemania next Sunday to show all the people (myself included) just why he is being referred to in such high regard.
> 
> Can he and Lesnar do something extraordinary in their match? Can they tell a story never told before in a WWE ring? Can they give us feats of strength, endurance or maybe just pure brutality the likes of which we have never seen before?
> 
> Can they please do something which shows why this guy is special? No one is completely done with this guy yet. No one rational anyway as we know he is young and raw but this is the time now over the next 10 days.
> 
> Roman Reigns will never have a better opportunity to showcase how good he is. This is it.
> 
> I'll watch and be open to it but this is not the time for minor improvements to be looked on favorably. This is make or break.
> 
> WWE need to show the audience why this guy is considered a special talent if he is as good as some people believe he is and if he's not then they need to stop pretending he is and just reboot him.
> 
> *Next ten days are crucial and probably the only time he has left to win over any doubters*. He'll never have a better platform so he either exceeds all expectations and succeeds like the ''special talent'' we are being told he is or he fails and WWE starts their post Mania season off to a whimper.
> 
> There is a good story for this match but unfortunately it isn't one created by the WWE writers :lmao



Do you actually believe that no matter how good Roman is at mania he can do anything to win over the haters? Look at the match at Fastlane. That was one of the best WWE matches in a long time. What did the haters say it was all Bryan. Look at the fact that he hasn't been booed out the building like the haters thought he would after the rumble. They are going as far as to even make up things just to prove the were right. As far as the haters go after Mania nothing changes. This is more about them deciding to give up on a hate mission because thier favorite isn't in the main event moreso than it is about Reigns or anything he's done.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Batz said:


> What's with the coloured contact lenses?


Trying to make him more white.


----------



## Warlock

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

Man, I don't even remember the sufferin succotash promo(as I thought it was in reference to these type promos, not an actual quote) but dear lord.








*Resists smiling*

Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt. Nah.. nope, i'm not sorry. *Cheesy grin like he is expecting his buddies to go hh

Actually... your full of something else. :eyeroll 

snnnniveling >.< suck out sell out full of sufferin suckotash >.< son

*Rollins gives a "what the hell is this guy on look.*

Yea, I know that was hard to say. -.<


---


Yes, I know that was from over 2 months ago, but that is a long way away from someone who is ready to promo consistently in the midcard, let alone THE guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*



Sweenz said:


> Man, I don't even remember the sufferin succotash promo(as I thought it was in reference to these type promos, not an actual quote) but dear lord.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRFWb4Ia3r0
> 
> 
> *Resists smiling*
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't mean to interrupt. Nah.. nope, i'm not sorry. *Cheesy grin like he is expecting his buddies to go hh
> 
> Actually... your full of something else. :eyeroll
> 
> snnnniveling >.< suck out sell out full of sufferin suckotash >.< son
> 
> **Rollins gives a "what the hell is this guy on look.**
> 
> Yea, I know that was hard to say. -.<
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that was from over 2 months ago, but that is a long way away from someone who is ready to promo consistently in the midcard, let alone THE guy.


The look Rollins gave him :lol Like get this bum the fuck out of here. Love it.


----------



## rocknblues81

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> *Mark Henry Talks About Roman Reigns & WWE Fans, His WrestleMania Match Against The Undertaker*
> 
> *Henry also talked about Roman Reigns and the WWE fans:*
> 
> “If Roman attacks Brock the way he attacked Daniel Bryan at FastLane, then he can do big things. People always run off at the mouth on what people should do. I believe people should sit back and enjoy and if they don’t like what they’re seeing, tune them out. Fans have to realize that as big of an impact that they have on the industry, they’re not calling the shots. They should just sit back and enjoy the show. When fans go to football games, they’re not the ones calling the plays. There’s a different mentality with the fan base nowadays where the fans are reacting before storylines even have a chance to play out. People are commenting before stuff even happens. There used to be a time where the anticipation grew so much and that anticipation superseded everything else. However, that anticipation has lessened in today’s day and age because of all the information and media surrounding the company. Roman Reigns can definitely be the next top guy in WWE but he has to have a thicker skin and not worry so much about what the critics are saying.”
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/mark-henry-t...ia-match-against-the-undertaker#ixzz3UwWCIqxq


Anyone else tired of these idiots telling us what to enjoy and when to enjoy it? Sorry you dumbass wrasslers, but we can think for ourselves, and we can decide what we want to see and boo who we want to boo.

Fuck you Mizark Henry, and Jericho can go play with his shitty rock band.


----------



## rocknblues81

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Do you actually believe that no matter how good Roman is at mania he can do anything to win over the haters? Look at the match at Fastlane. That was one of the best WWE matches in a long time. What did the haters say it was all Bryan. Look at the fact that he hasn't been booed out the building like the haters thought he would after the rumble. They are going as far as to even make up things just to prove the were right. As far as the haters go after Mania nothing changes. This is more about them deciding to give up on a hate mission because thier favorite isn't in the main event moreso than it is about Reigns or anything he's done.


Ryback won over a lot of the people that hated him. He doesn't get "Goldberg!" chants very often now either. It can be done.


----------



## rocknblues81

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Mark Henry:



> Fans have to realize that as big of an impact that they have on the industry, they’re not calling the shots. They should just sit back and enjoy the show. When fans go to football games, they’re not the ones calling the plays. There’s a different mentality with the fan base nowadays where the fans are reacting before storylines even have a chance to play out.


Hey, assclown....

Pro Wrestling is NOT a sport. And it is called ENTERTAINMENT now.

That means when you don't entertain your customers they will let you know about it.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Some of the last few posts here are I dont wanna calll them lies but, to say hes been "consistently booed" is a misleading statement. Yeah hes gotten some boos but, hes gotten some cheers as well. One could state since the rumble hes been consistent cheered as well. The 20-25% comment was skewed as well. Some in the crowd are booing Reigns sure but its not 75-80% at all. If You stretch it id go 60% but its really not that much.


Yeah, you could but both statements are only part of the picture. 40% boo him. 20% cheer him, and the rest couldn't give a damn if he set himself on fire mid-ring. That is Reigns' biggest problem.



tbp82 said:


> I get that some want him to fail because hes not Danial Bryan (I also wish theyd just admit that) but its gets ridiculos sometimes with the skewing.


I'll gladly admit it. I want Reigns to fail because he isn't Daniel Bryan. *BUT I ALSO* want Reigns to fail because he isn't Dean Ambrose. I want Reigns to fail because he isn't Dolph Ziggler. I want Reigns to fail because he isn't Cesaro. I want Reigns to fail because he isn't Seth Rollins. I want Reigns to fail because he isn't Sami Zayn. I want Reigns to fail because he isn't *TALENTED ENOUGH TO HOLD THE POSITION HE IS IN AND OTHER MORE DESERVING GUYS HAVE TO SUFFER FOR IT.*




Batz said:


> What's with the coloured contact lenses?


Reigns real gimmick is to reuse other gimmicks. The contacts are from Misterio's run. The little logo he has is from the Hardy boys (Jeff in particular). The music, outfit, catchphrase is from the Shield run. Can someone/anyone name 1 original thing about the character at all these days?


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Another article written by a Reigns mark who believes anyone who doesn't have an overly positive opinion on Reigns "hates themselves." Or because they are afraid that Reigns is going to overshadow their favorite from a talent standpoint. Legit one of the funniest things I've ever read on the internet. Credibility immediately thrown out the window.
> 
> It can't possibly be because people on the internet shit on WWE's shittiness, can it? Nah, of course not. The funny part is Reigns marks also shit on WWE for everything they do (rightfully so). But somehow, the shitting on of Reigns by non-Reigns marks is because they "hate themselves" or are "afraid he's going to overshadow the rest of the roster in terms of talent." Hypocritical to say the least. Can't have it both ways.
> 
> I like how the Reigns' mark who wrote that laughable article closed it with if you don't like Reigns, you hate your life. Sounds like a bit of irony coming from a guy who dedicated an entire article to those who don't like his favorite wrestler. I am also dumb-founded at how Reigns marks join in on the shitting on of Vince and his decisions yet are mysteriously fully on board with his pushing of Reigns and don't question it one bit. Interesting. :lol



:drake1 Every step of the way we have shat on Vince's stupid decisions with Roman. "Don't question it one bit." :lmao uh huh.

And no, no one has a problem discussing Roman's problems in a mature and logical way. But when you have people like "Hur dur, he's a talentless hack. Hur dur I hope Brock breaks his arms :mark:" you are a hater plain and simple. Because that sort of exaggeration stems from being way too over emotional and butthurt. There is no objectivity there. 

I say Roman is talented with potential but still has a lot to work on. I have no problem saying the guy still needs work But the whole "omg he's the worst wrestling everrrrr" is just ridiculous and childish.

And I call out the same exaggeration for any other wrestler. When someone says, "omg Seth is the worst heel ever! His voice is so baaad" I go :drake1 because that's just being so ridiculous lol You may not enjoy his type of heel, but it's effective. Just because you don't enjoy Roman as a talent, doesn't mean he's talentless. 

I can't get into Dean Malenko, do I go "Omg, he's such a hack because he doesn't entertain meeee" ?? lol No, I just realize he isn't for me.


As far as the whole "enjoy what's given to you" crap. Wrestlers have been saying that for years towards fans. At this point, I just read blah blah blah when I see such fuckery.


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Reigns real gimmick is to reuse other gimmicks. The contacts are from Misterio's run. The little logo he has is from the Hardy boys (Jeff in particular). The music, outfit, catchphrase is from the Shield run. Can someone/anyone name 1 original thing about the character at all these days?


I don't get the connection to Rey. He used coloured lenses to create a mystique, hence the name "Mysterio". There's nothing mystical about Roman, and certainly doesn't add anything to his badass gimmick. Just leaves people like me going "Why is his eye color different?" when he's cutting a promo on live television.

Really weird to me.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Batz said:


> I don't get the connection to Rey. He used coloured lenses to create a mystique, hence the name "Mysterio". There's nothing mystical about Roman, and certainly doesn't add anything to his badass gimmick. Just leaves people like me going "Why is his eye color different?" when he's cutting a promo on live television.
> 
> Really weird to me.


I am no longer surprised the lengths Vince will go to micromanage Roman. Dude has even got him down to the color of his eyes :lol His contacts are horrid and I don't understand why they made it pass one episode fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> :drake1 Every step of the way we have shat on Vince's stupid decisions with Roman. "Don't question it one bit." :lmao uh huh.
> 
> And no, no one has a problem discussing Roman's problems in a mature and logical way. But when you have people like "Hur dur, he's a talentless hack. Hur dur I hope Brock breaks his arms :mark:" you are a hater plain and simple. Because that sort of exaggeration stems from being way too over emotional and butthurt. There is no objectivity there.
> 
> I say Roman is talented with potential but still has a lot to work on. I have no problem saying the guy still needs work But the whole "omg he's the worst wrestling everrrrr" is just ridiculous and childish.
> 
> And I call out the same exaggeration for any other wrestler. When someone says, "omg Seth is the worst heel ever! His voice is so baaad" I go :drake1 because that's just being so ridiculous lol You may not enjoy his type of heel, but it's effective. Just because you don't enjoy Roman as a talent, doesn't mean he's talentless.
> 
> I can't get into Dean Malenko, do I go "Omg, he's such a hack because he doesn't entertain meeee" ?? lol No, I just realize he isn't for me.
> 
> 
> As far as the whole "enjoy what's given to you" crap. Wrestlers have been saying that for years towards fans. At this point, I just read blah blah blah when I see such fuckery.


Well, it's cool you're like that. But there are also plenty who aren't and think it's a great idea that Vince is making Roman the face of the company. :shrug Just saying.

People have criticized Seth as you well know, and while I don't 100% agree all of their claims and I let them I disagree, I also don't tell them they don't like Seth because "they hate their own lives" or "hate themselves" like the guy who wrote that article did, and Roman himself did.

I'm still trying to figure out what this guy is good at. And I mean very good at the very least, considering the push he is getting. If he was a midcarder, I'd be fine with his current talent level and not say anything about it. But since he is soon going to be the face of the company and the top face, he should at the VERY least be very good at one of the aspects (ring, mic), and he isn't. That's all I'm saying. He can very well improve in the future, but at this stage and considering the push he is getting, I don't see it. Again, if he was just a midcarder or even an upper mid-carder, I wouldn't get on him because he would be where he probably should be right now as of this moment. But when you're getting pushed to the very top, you're going to get criticized if the guy isn't completely there yet. Nature of the beast.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Do you actually believe that no matter how good Roman is at mania he can do anything to win over the haters? Look at the match at Fastlane. That was one of the best WWE matches in a long time. What did the haters say it was all Bryan. Look at the fact that he hasn't been booed out the building like the haters thought he would after the rumble. They are going as far as to even make up things just to prove the were right. As far as the haters go after Mania nothing changes. This is more about them deciding to give up on a hate mission because thier favorite isn't in the main event moreso than it is about Reigns or anything he's done.


Yes i do because not everyone is a ''hater''. That would imply that the majority of people are looking to hate on Reigns for no reason but that just isn't true. 

The reality is that WWE's booking and Reigns himself have give plenty of reason for people to criticize them and so that is exactly what has happened. 

However Reigns will have to be exceptional as would anyone else if they are going to make an impact and impress the general audience in his scenario. 

We get told every week how special he is so we are waiting to see the evidence of it. 

Just let me make a point here and it's the reason Reigns is not as over as he could or should be. 

He's lacking an identity and so far the ability to back up the claims about him being special. 

You see Daniel Bryan can go out there and say he's the best wrestler in the world and he will deliver a 4 or 5 star match. He holds up his end. 

Brock Lesnar is the ''Beast Incarnate''. Like Reigns he is not a great communicator so what he does is make up for it with sheer brute force and presence. If he needs to he can go F5 someone like Mark Henry or Big Show to make a statement. 

Stone Cold can go out there and say he'll raise hell and that is exactly what he'd do. 

etc etc You see were this is going. 

What does Reigns do that backs up the reason he is in the position he is in? Why is he special? 

WWE need to find this and show us it. What does he do better than anyone else and why isn't he doing that for us on a weekly basis? 

If he's as good as WWE believe he is why are they struggling to get that across to us? 

Sometimes careers are made or broken in one match. This could be one of those occasions. 

I would like to see him elevate himself on Sunday because firstly i want a good Wrestlemania main event. 

I want Reigns and Lesnar to beat the shit out of each other and i want Reigns to have earned the fans respect by the end of it. Anyone wanting it to be boo'ed and to be lackluster is just being spiteful imo. 

If Reigns can surprise me and put in a performance of the highest caliber then i want to see it. If he is exceptional he has got to prove it out there. 

Secondly, I think Reigns lacks confidence no matter how cool he comes across in interviews and it is holding him back. 

If he is capable of a lot more than he is showing then i want after Sunday if he puts in a top quality performance and proves to the fans and himself he belongs here then we may well see a much better performer emerge that over time can convert some of his skeptics. 

I have no reason to want this guy to fail. All i want is for him to show why he belongs here. That isn't much to ask for as this is the very top of the industry. You cannot go higher than this so the guy at the top of the mountain even if he is not to everyone's taste he has to be able to back up how he got there in the first place. 

Right now it's hard to see him pulling it off but like i said if he is as exceptionally talented as guys like Jericho, Del Rio and others all say he is then he should be able to and my opinion means very little in comparison to theirs anyway. 

This is a match with one of the biggest monster heels of all time. Time to deliver.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Another article written by a Reigns mark who believes anyone who doesn't have an overly positive opinion on Reigns "hates themselves." Or because they are afraid that Reigns is going to overshadow their favorite from a talent standpoint. Legit one of the funniest things I've ever read on the internet. Credibility immediately thrown out the window.
> 
> It can't possibly be because people on the internet shit on WWE's shittiness, can it? Nah, of course not. The funny part is Reigns marks also shit on WWE for everything they do (rightfully so). But somehow, the shitting on of Reigns by non-Reigns marks is because they "hate themselves" or are "afraid he's going to overshadow the rest of the roster in terms of talent." Hypocritical to say the least. Can't have it both ways.
> 
> I like how the Reigns' mark who wrote that laughable article closed it with if you don't like Reigns, you hate your life. Sounds like a bit of irony coming from a guy who dedicated an entire article to those who don't like his favorite wrestler. * I am also dumb-founded at how Reigns marks join in on the shitting on of Vince and his decisions yet are mysteriously fully on board with his pushing of Reigns and don't question it one bit. Interesting. *:lol


Speaking as a "Reigns mark", I have not rubber stamped all of Vince's booking and ideas for him. Many of us may not agree with the level of his push, but it's different than outright wanting him to fail. 

As for the criticism Reigns receives, most comes with the territory. The rest is just a fad being carried out by those who resent anyone but their favorite(s) getting a push. Reigns doesn't book himself and I hope he makes the best of the opportunity that has been given to him. It's not his fault or problem that another talent wasn't the recipient of it. Life ain't fair. The most talented don't always get what they deserve. That's just the way that it is. 

I'm glad that the likes of Santino, Mark Henry, Bret Hart and others are pushing against this narrative that Reigns is not deserving of support. The man is just doing his job. If the checks clear at the end of the day, he should shake off those who only just want to shit on him. There's a world of difference between constructive criticism and looking for any reason to bash Reigns.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Well, it's cool you're like that. But there are also plenty who aren't and think it's a great idea that Vince is making Roman the face of the company. :shrug Just saying.
> 
> People have criticized Seth as you well know, and while I don't 100% agree all of their claims and I let them I disagree, I also don't tell them they don't like Seth because "they hate their own lives" or "hate themselves" like the guy who wrote that article did, and Roman himself did.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure out what this guy is good at. And I mean very good at the very least, considering the push he is getting. If he was a midcarder, I'd be fine with his current talent level and not say anything about it. But since he is soon going to be the face of the company and the top face, he should at the VERY least be very good at one of the aspects (ring, mic), and he isn't. That's all I'm saying. He can very well improve in the future, but at this stage and considering the push he is getting, I don't see it. Again, if he was just a midcarder or even an upper mid-carder, I wouldn't get on him because he would be where he probably should be right now as of this moment. But when you're getting pushed to the very top, you're going to get criticized if the guy isn't completely there yet. Nature of the beast.


See this right here? I can totally understand where you are coming from and you very well have a point. This isn't you going "He's a talentless hack. He's so complete shit. He hasn't improved one bit.". You are logically stating he isn't ready for the push he's receiving. And I totally get that, but that's a Vince problem. Anyone in their right mind would accept such a push with no question. You try and hope for the best. And if you fail? Hope you get another chance to prove yourself and get better.

I don't know how anyone hasn't seen his improvements in ring, but that's a whole different topic.

I come at you so hard because I remember how you used to post. Hell, you used to be all a board the Roman train and thought he had great potential and would have a great career, win the belt. So to see you go from that and to "dude is a hack" it's like whaaaaat?? lol Some of the stuff you write just seems so beneath you. I expect that from trolls and posters who never had a history of writing with sense.

Roman is still the same guy with potential. To simply go he's a hack because you don't agree with his push is such an extreme turn of opinion. And like I said, I understand your view of him getting pushed too fast, but why does that warrant shitting on him like he's the worst ever now??


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Chris Jericho Talks Triple H Vs. Sting, Being A Roman Reigns Fan, NXT Stars He'd Like To Work With*

*WrestleMania:*

"It amazes every year. It's always good. Of course, I want to see Triple H and Sting. I know what kind of match it's going to be because I've seen Sting in TNA for the last 10 years. It's not like he is going to come back and be different in the ring. The storyline is what counts.

"I'm excited for Brock [Lesnar] and Roman Reigns. I'm a big Reigns fan. I've been a supporter of his for years. I think the [Intercontinental championship] ladder match will be great. There is a lot of stuff on there. I think it's pretty cool NXT is doing a big building before WrestleMania as well, 5,000 seats."

*Who he would like to work with:*

"There are a lot of guys there I would like to work with. I would like to work with [Finn] Bálor. I would like to work with Sami Zayn and [Adrian] Neville. Even [Dean] Ambrose, [Seth] Rollins and Reigns I would like to work with. I would like to work with Daniel Bryan as a heel. I think I can bring something out of him that he hasn't been seen. It is one thing the company really doesn't have is strong heels. Maybe they have strong heels, but not the way Jericho would be if the circumstances were right. That would be interesting to come back as a heel."

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0320/591564/chris-jericho-talks-triple-h-vs-sting/


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I'm glad that the likes of Santino, Mark Henry, Bret Hart and others are pushing against this narrative that Reigns is not deserving of support.


But are they doing it cause they want to or cause they are paid to. Take Jericho. That guy was all about Dean, now he's all about Reigns at the exact same time his new dvd comes out. I don't believe Jericho for a second. Same with Santino and Henry. They are paid employees doing the boss's bidding. Bret's a different story. He usually says what he wants no matter what so I find this puzzling since he was far less team Roman in the recent past. Why the change?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> See this right here? I can totally understand where you are coming from and you very well have a point. This isn't you going "He's a talentless hack. He's so complete shit. He hasn't improved one bit.". You are logically stating he isn't ready for the push he's receiving. And I totally get that, but that's a Vince problem. Anyone in their right mind would accept such a push with no question. You try and hope for the best. And if you fail? Hope you get another chance to prove yourself and get better.
> 
> I don't know how anyone hasn't seen his improvements in ring, but that's a whole different topic.
> 
> I come at you so hard because I remember how you used to post. Hell, you used to be all a board the Roman train and thought he had great potential and would have a great career, win the belt. So to see you go from that and to "dude is a hack" it's like whaaaaat?? lol Some of the stuff you write just seems so beneath you. I expect that from trolls and posters who never had a history of writing with sense.
> 
> Roman is still the same guy with potential. To simply go he's a hack because you don't agree with his push is such an extreme turn of opinion. And like I said, I understand your view of him getting pushed too fast, but why does that warrant shitting on him like he's the worst ever now??


In the early Shield days, I thought he could possibly be good one day, but I never thought he would be an all time great or deserves to be booked the way he's been booked the past 4 months or so, especially so quickly. Even back then, it was extremely clear he was the least talented member of the group and had alot of room for improvement. He didn't even have to do much back then, barely spoke, got the hot tag the majority of time. But yeah, I thought he could improve one day and he still could. 

I watch every week, and I still don't get to see what he is so good at, especially to warrant this kind of push. I get that life isn't always fair and all of that and sometimes undeserving people get stuff that they don't deserve. But everytime I watch I don't see what he is so good at and every time I come on here, I never get told what is so great about the guy. If the guy isn't good on the mic or in the ring, then what talents does he possess? 

I don't question his talent because of his push, but I watch and I'm never wowed by her performance on the mic or in the ring. I mean, we are a week away from WM and Reign's main event title match, and even Vince doesn't give him that much time to cut a promo. When was the last time that happened? There is a reason for that.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> But are they doing it cause they want to or cause they are paid to. Take Jericho. That guy was all about Dean, now he's all about Reigns at the exact same time his new dvd comes out. I don't believe Jericho for a second. Same with Santino and Henry. They are paid employees doing the boss's bidding. Bret's a different story. He usually says what he wants no matter what so I find this puzzling since he was far less team Roman in the recent past. Why the change?


Aside from Jericho, I don't believe there is a grand conspiracy to give Reigns a blow job in every interview. Bret Hart and Alberto Del Rio have no reason to put him over. Stone Cold, Jim Ross, Wade Barrett, Ryback, Santino, Dean Ambrose and others have also said nice things about him. Roman Reigns is not Bill Cosby or some other public figure who has committed a terrible deed that is deserving of widespread hatred and condemnation. His peers like him. It doesn't have to be more than that. No one questions when others get praise but assign ulterior motives when Roman is spoken highly of.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Speaking as a "Reigns mark", I have not rubber stamped all of Vince's booking and ideas for him. Many of us may not agree with the level of his push, but it's different than outright wanting him to fail.
> 
> As for the criticism Reigns receives, most comes with the territory. The rest is just a fad being carried out by those who resent anyone but their favorite(s) getting a push. Reigns doesn't book himself and I hope he makes the best of the opportunity that has been given to him. It's not his fault or problem that another talent wasn't the recipient of it. Life ain't fair. The most talented don't always get what they deserve. That's just the way that it is.
> 
> I'm glad that the likes of Santino, Mark Henry, Bret Hart and others are pushing against this narrative that Reigns is not deserving of support. The man is just doing his job. If the checks clear at the end of the day, he should shake off those who only just want to shit on him. There's a world of difference between constructive criticism and looking for any reason to bash Reigns.


Criticsm does come with the territory with this kind of push, but I do feel the strong majority of it right now is warranted. When was the last time the next face of the company going for the title at WM didn't get considerable mic time on the road to WM? That's what's going on here and there is sadly a reason for that. I still think he could improve with time, but he's not there yet.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> The bigger disappointment may come at wrestlemania itself. *IF* Roman is to win the match and I still believe thats a big *IF* we'll see if the crowd is able to hijack. You've got Rikishi going into the hall of fame, Roman in the WWE World Title match, you are in a place that has a huge samon population there, and the anoia family is huge. It's not out the realm of possibility that it's enough Samon infleunce in the arena come mania to actually drown out the hijackers.


What's with everyone calling fans that boo Reigns "hijackers"? It's a pretty defamatory connotation if you ask me. I don't see anyone calling fans that boo Bryan "hijackers".


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Aside from Jericho, I don't believe there is a grand conspiracy to give Reigns a blow job in every interview. Bret Hart and Alberto Del Rio have no reason to put him over. Stone Cold, Jim Ross, Wade Barrett, Ryback, Santino, Dean Ambrose and others have also said nice things about him. Roman Reigns is not Bill Cosby or some other public figure who has committed a terrible deed that is deserving of widespread hatred and condemnation. His peers like him. It doesn't have to be more than that. No one questions when others get praise but assign ulterior motives when Roman is spoken highly of.


That's because those others who get praised aren't on Vince's personal fast track to top of the mountain. If they were you best believe I'd doubt their praises the same as Roman's. Maybe I'm wrong but I think you would too if someone you weren't rooting for and thought was greener than artificial grass was put in the place Roman currently resides.


----------



## throwbacktx

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> What's with everyone calling fans that boo Reigns "hijackers"? It's a pretty defamatory connotation if you ask me. I don't see anyone calling fans that boo Bryan "hijackers".


Because they are disruptive? It's OK to boo someone you don't like -- that's been happening for years in wrestling. But purposely trying to disrupt someone when they are trying to perform their job? The problem with a lot of hardcore fans is that they believe when a few fans are not liking a segment they speak for all the fans in the arena. They don't. I was at a recent RAW show and there were a ton of disruptive chants going on, but when you look around at the crowd you can see it's only a small group who are chanting during the early stages of a match. So of course it will be loud.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> That's because those others who get praised aren't on Vince's personal fast track to top of the mountain. If they were you best believe I'd doubt their praises the same as Roman's. Maybe I'm wrong but I think you would too if someone you weren't rooting for and thought was greener than artificial grass was put in the place Roman currently resides.


Reigns' push doesn't invalidate that others may think highly of him. There is a hive mentality that attacks anyone who says anything positive about him. His push and character are two separate issues being conflated. I don't think he's the most talented on the roster but that doesn't mean that I believe he is some monster undeserving of a nice word said about him. If Reigns were the asshole some wish he secretly were so that others could blast him, Alberto Del Rio would have said something. He has no allegiance to the WWE and protecting their golden boy. CM Punk would have said far worse about Reigns other than trying to making him look "strong" if Reigns had displayed suspect behavior. I honestly don't get why it's so hard to believe that Reigns is genuinely liked backstage by more than just Vince.



throwbacktx said:


> Because they are disruptive? It's OK to boo someone you don't like -- that's been happening for years in wrestling. But purposely trying to disrupt someone when they are trying to perform their job? The problem with a lot of hardcore fans is that they believe when a few fans are not liking a segment they speak for all the fans in the arena. They don't. I was at a recent RAW show and there were a ton of disruptive chants going on, but when you look around at the crowd you can see it's only a small group who are chanting during the early stages of a match. So of course it will be loud.


Batista called it right when he spoke of some fans wanting to be the show. And it was also out of bounds for some fans to block the wrestlers from leaving the arena after the Royal Rumble because they were pissed about the ending.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



throwbacktx said:


> Because they are disruptive? It's OK to boo someone you don't like -- that's been happening for years in wrestling. But purposely trying to disrupt someone when they are trying to perform their job? The problem with a lot of hardcore fans is that they believe when a few fans are not liking a segment they speak for all the fans in the arena. They don't. I was at a recent RAW show and there were a ton of disruptive chants going on, but when you look around at the crowd you can see it's only a small group who are chanting during the early stages of a match. So of course it will be loud.


Crowd reactions are disruptive by proxy. That's no excuse for labeling Reigns detractors like that. Again, there's an implication that fans booing Reigns are just doing it to stand out or be noticed when it might just be a natural, organic reaction to how they feel about him. Why is that?


----------



## Marv95

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Criticsm does come with the territory with this kind of push, but I do feel the strong majority of it right now is warranted. *When was the last time the next face of the company going for the title at WM didn't get considerable mic time on the road to WM? *That's what's going on here and there is sadly a reason for that. I still think he could improve with time, but he's not there yet.


Brock Lesnar in 03 and to an extent Batista in 05.

Plus why are mic skills so damn mandatory? If you're not a great talker why go there? Anything he has to say should be short, sweet and to the point. Just come in and whoop ass like a mofo and get outta town(ie Goldberg).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marv95 said:


> Brock Lesnar in 03 and to an extent Batista in 05.
> 
> Plus why are mic skills so damn mandatory? If you're not a great talker why go there? Anything he has to say should be short, sweet and to the point. Just come in and whoop ass like a mofo and get outta town(ie Goldberg).


True about Brock, he had Heyman, thankfully for him. Batista still spoke some, I believe, though. I'm not saying I'm in 100% agreeance, but mic skills are a huge part of today's wrestling product. Not my idea, but it is the way it is. I can understand why it wouldn't be a big deal to a midcarder. But you'd think the next top face would be able to cut good promos on a regular/consistent basis. :shrug


----------



## Gretchen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Batista has done well for himself mic wise. As a heel, he cuts a great promo.

I don't see Roman ever reaching that. I really want to like the guy - believe me there aren't enough badasses in the WWE - but the guy just comes off as extremely phony and unlikable to me. More like an underwear model than a tough guy. Hopefully he proves me wrong on the mic skills count.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> In the early Shield days, I thought he could possibly be good one day, but I never thought he would be an all time great or deserves to be booked the way he's been booked the past 4 months or so, especially so quickly. Even back then, it was extremely clear he was the least talented member of the group and had alot of room for improvement. He didn't even have to do much back then, barely spoke, got the hot tag the majority of time. But yeah, I thought he could improve one day and he still could.
> 
> I watch every week, and I still don't get to see what he is so good at, especially to warrant this kind of push. I get that life isn't always fair and all of that and sometimes undeserving people get stuff that they don't deserve. But everytime I watch I don't see what he is so good at and every time I come on here, I never get told what is so great about the guy. If the guy isn't good on the mic or in the ring, then what talents does he possess?
> 
> I don't question his talent because of his push, but I watch and I'm never wowed by her performance on the mic or in the ring. I mean, we are a week away from WM and Reign's main event title match, and even Vince doesn't give him that much time to cut a promo. When was the last time that happened? There is a reason for that.


As I said, your true beef is with Vince, not Roman. A guy being pushed before he's ready is no fault of his own. He will simply try his best to improve the best way he can. WWE are at fault for expecting a year or two of progress to be made in less than a year. Roman went from being groomed as the perfect tag man to suddenly having to perform and excel in singles matches on a main event level after WWE wasted years of what should have been developing his his micand singles skills. 

They kept him limited on the mic time instead of doing what they did for Seth: have him cut promo after promo until he found his way. Everything they're doing now to help him progress should have been what they were doing in places like the house show/smackdown during the time in the Shield. 

Hell, even after the Shield broke up. He should have been cutting promos out the ass at house shows and facing nothing but the best workers there too. Instead, he was having a bunch of matches with guys like Kane and a Randy Orton who worked so damn slow as a heel. Roman being the more explosive type and Randy's methodical approach was just a bad match up.

But I digress, he's still green, but I don't see how that warrants labeling him as a hac when he's definitely made improvements. To say he's the same Roman in the ring when he was facing Bray or Punk? I don't' know how that's even being said. Of course he isn't some world class worker, but he's coming along quite well. Just because WWE pushed him to a spot higher than he was ready for doesn't negate his progress. If he was in the midcard, I'd bet money hella people would be praising his improvements. 

But because they are pissed at WWE people refuse to give credit to him. Not everyone, but there is a large portion of fans who says he's the same wrestler who walked into WWE and hasn't improve not one bit.


Time will tell of course. But I have immense confident he's going to get where he needs to be. With great wrestling minds seeing his potential(outside of admittedly corporate kiss asses like Jericho. I doubt his sincerity. He hopped on Dean when he was hot and now bouncing to Roman), I have no doubt I am correct in my feelings. Undeserved push or not, I won't take away from a dude who has a great upside to him and has been working his ass off to improve.

Because as you said before, he will have a great career. No one is saying he's gonna be some all time great and on the wrestler mount rushmore lol But he's gonna mark his spot :shrug:


----------



## tbp82

throwbacktx said:


> Because they are disruptive? It's OK to boo someone you don't like -- that's been happening for years in wrestling. But purposely trying to disrupt someone when they are trying to perform their job? The problem with a lot of hardcore fans is that they believe when a few fans are not liking a segment they speak for all the fans in the arena. They don't. I was at a recent RAW show and there were a ton of disruptive chants going on, but when you look around at the crowd you can see it's only a small group who are chanting during the early stages of a match. So of course it will be loud.


Exactly. It ruins the show for others.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*If* Roman loses at Wrestlemania who do you see his post-wrestlemania feud against?


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> *If* Roman loses at Wrestlemania who do you see his post-wrestlemania feud against?


I'd like for Reigns to resume his feud with Daniel Bryan. If not, Sheamus, Mark Henry and Bray Wyatt are some good options. I'd also love Ambrose v. Reigns. :mark:

I have no interest in a Rollins/Reigns feud. The WWE has so badly dropped the ball there. They need to switch roles before I can get invested again.


----------



## T'Challa

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> *If* Roman loses at Wrestlemania who do you see his post-wrestlemania feud against?


Kane or the Big Show :serious:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> As I said, your true beef is with Vince, not Roman. A guy being pushed before he's ready is no fault of his own. He will simply try his best to improve the best way he can. WWE are at fault for expecting a year or two of progress to be made in less than a year. Roman went from being groomed as the perfect tag man to suddenly having to perform and excel in singles matches on a main event level after WWE wasted years of what should have been developing his his micand singles skills.
> 
> They kept him limited on the mic time instead of doing what they did for Seth: have him cut promo after promo until he found his way. Everything they're doing now to help him progress should have been what they were doing in places like the house show/smackdown during the time in the Shield.
> 
> Hell, even after the Shield broke up. He should have been cutting promos out the ass at house shows and facing nothing but the best workers there too. Instead, he was having a bunch of matches with guys like Kane and a Randy Orton who worked so damn slow as a heel. Roman being the more explosive type and Randy's methodical approach was just a bad match up.
> 
> But I digress, he's still green, but I don't see how that warrants labeling him as a hac when he's definitely made improvements. To say he's the same Roman in the ring when he was facing Bray or Punk? I don't' know how that's even being said. Of course he isn't some world class worker, but he's coming along quite well. Just because WWE pushed him to a spot higher than he was ready for doesn't negate his progress. If he was in the midcard, I'd bet money hella people would be praising his improvements.
> 
> But because they are pissed at WWE people refuse to give credit to him. Not everyone, but there is a large portion of fans who says he's the same wrestler who walked into WWE and hasn't improve not one bit.
> 
> 
> Time will tell of course. But I have immense confident he's going to get where he needs to be. With great wrestling minds seeing his potential(outside of admittedly corporate kiss asses like Jericho. I doubt his sincerity. He hopped on Dean when he was hot and now bouncing to Roman), I have no doubt I am correct in my feelings. Undeserved push or not, I won't take away from a dude who has a great upside to him and has been working his ass off to improve.
> 
> Because as you said before, he will have a great career. No one is saying he's gonna be some all time great and on the wrestler mount rushmore lol But he's gonna mark his spot :shrug:


There's no doubt that Vince is responsible for a good deal of this. He decides who gets pushed and who doesn't. We all know that and agree with that.

But that doesn't take away from the fact that I don't see the talent right now. I just don't. When he was with the Shield, he was the guy with the look and played the super hero and got the hot tag and cleaned up the mess and got the win. But now that he's out on his own his weaknesses have been exposed big time. Bigger than I originally thought his weaknesses were when he was in the Shield. Dean and Seth did an even better job than I thought now that Roman is on his own.

Like I've said before, I think he can improve and become a good talent one day. But right now? I think he's immensely green and the fact that he doesn't get considerable amount of mic time given where he is going at WM is definitely evidence of that. We all know WWE is talk heavy, especially with their top guys. Huge red flag as it stands right now.

I just want to know what he does very well. Because right now I don't see anything that he does that fits in with very good. Considering he is getting this huge monster push, you'd think there would be at the very least *one* thing he is very good at. When someone gets next face of the company push and they aren't very good at one aspect of the job, of course it's going to be met with alot of criticism and questions. It's a very odd situation.


----------



## tbp82

Empress said:


> I'd like for Reigns to resume his feud with Daniel Bryan. If not, Sheamus, Mark Henry and Bray Wyatt are some good options. I'd also love Ambrose v. Reigns. :mark:
> 
> I have no interest in a Rollins/Reigns feud. The WWE has so badly dropped the ball there. They need to switch roles before I can get invested again.


Heel Reigns vs. Bryan/Ambrose for the IC Title could be good. If he loses Id love for Rusev to somehow come outta Mania with the US Title and Reigns to feud with him.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Heel Reigns vs. Bryan/Ambrose for the IC Title could be good. If he loses Id love for Rusev to somehow come outta Mania with the US Title and Reigns to feud with him.


Rusev! 

I wanted a Rusev/Reigns feud so badly. I thought they'd be having a match at Wrestlemania.


----------



## tbp82

Empress said:


> Rusev!
> 
> I wanted a Rusev/Reigns feud so badly. I thought they'd be having a match at Wrestlemania.


Another option would be Barrett have him somehow win the ladder match. Roman on Raw having an interview and Barret interrupt with I've got some Bad News You Can't and You Didn't


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That's the huge plus side to Reigns winning at WM, there are countless numbers of guys on the roster who can feud with him.

Unfortunately, it will probably be fucking Mayo Man himself...


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*If* Roman Reigns wins at Wrestlemania who would you like to see him feud with?


----------



## Marv95

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If he stays face, Rusev. But Rusev would have to go over Cena first. If he turns, Ryback or a face Rollins?


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> There's no doubt that Vince is responsible for a good deal of this. He decides who gets pushed and who doesn't. We all know that and agree with that.
> 
> But that doesn't take away from the fact that I don't see the talent right now. I just don't. When he was with the Shield, he was the guy with the look and played the super hero and got the hot tag and cleaned up the mess and got the win. But now that he's out on his own his weaknesses have been exposed big time. Bigger than I originally thought his weaknesses were when he was in the Shield. Dean and Seth did an even better job than I thought now that Roman is on his own.
> 
> Like I've said before, I think he can improve and become a good talent one day. But right now? I think he's immensely green and the fact that he doesn't get considerable amount of mic time given where he is going at WM is definitely evidence of that. We all know WWE is talk heavy, especially with their top guys. Huge red flag as it stands right now.
> 
> I just want to know what he does very well. Because right now I don't see anything that he does that fits in with very good. Considering he is getting this huge monster push, you'd think there would be at the very least *one* thing he is very good at. When someone gets next face of the company push and they aren't very good at one aspect of the job, of course it's going to be met with alot of criticism and questions. It's a very odd situation.



Of course it's an odd situation...created by WWE :lol That's where the criticism should be aimed at. But to dismiss his strides as a performer because he is in a higher spot than he should be is just wrong to me. 

Roman is a really good worker despite what many will say on here. As many people in the business have said, Roman is a great worker, but he's green and has to bring things like psychology and flow together. But his matches have been very solid for a while now even though this site will treat his matches like the drizzling shits and then praise bad/average matches like Kane vs Bryan in the casket match like it was fascinating lol

Should Roman be learning on his way to main event to Mania? of course not. But, Vince at the end of the day does what he wants for the most part. He's stubborn until the end and it seems like not wanting to give into the fans again has made him even more stubborn than he naturally is :lol

Roman has mean ass potential and I can very well understand why Vince wants to make a future out of him; why he and Trips have been behind him for years. When you see such raw potential, you damn right you want to invest, even if some of the fans can't see it yet.

But do I understand why _now_? Not at all. Because anytime you book what has the highest chance of being detrimental to your talent _and _keep doing it? That's nonsensical. Maybe because Brock beat the streak, Vince was dead set on Roman being the guy to take him out. Maybe if Brock was simply just champion and didn't have the streak accolade, Vince would had pulled back a little on Roman because of the backlash. 

I honestly don't know, but all I can do is cheer Roman on and hope the best for the near future.

Because I'm not worried for his future in general at all. I'll bet he will end up a big star in the future and will reach his potential. Im batting 2 for 2 so far. Bryan got to Mania like I said he would even before the whole Rumble fiasco happened. And Seth slayed it as a heel when others thought it was the biggest mistake and his mic skills were shit. "Dont' believe me, just watch." 

But right now, I just want him and Brock to kill it in the main event so I can shit all over the people who were salivating and hoping he'd fail :


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Of course it's an odd situation...created by WWE :lol That's where the criticism should be aimed at. But to dismiss his strides as a performer because he is in a higher spot than he should be is just wrong to me.
> 
> Roman is a really good worker despite what many will say on here. As many people in the business have said, Roman is a great worker, but he's green and has to bring things like psychology and flow together. But his matches have been very solid for a while now even though this site will treat his matches like the drizzling shits and then praise bad/average matches like Kane vs Bryan in the casket match like it was fascinating lol
> 
> Should Roman be learning on his way to main event to Mania? of course not. But, Vince at the end of the day does what he wants for the most part. He's stubborn until the end and it seems like not wanting to give into the fans again has made him even more stubborn than he naturally is :lol
> 
> Roman has mean ass potential and I can very well understand why Vince wants to make a future out of him; why he and Trips have been behind him for years. When you see such raw potential, you damn right you want to invest, even if some of the fans can't see it yet.
> 
> But do I understand why _now_? Not at all. Because anytime you book what has the highest chance of being detrimental to your talent _and _keep doing it? That's nonsensical. Maybe because Brock beat the streak, Vince was dead set on Roman being the guy to take him out. Maybe if Brock was simply just champion and didn't have the streak accolade, Vince would had pulled back a little on Roman because of the backlash.
> 
> I honestly don't know, but all I can do is cheer Roman on and hope the best for the near future.
> 
> Because I'm not worried for his future in general at all. I'll bet he will end up a big star in the future and will reach his potential. Im batting 2 for 2 so far. Bryan got to Mania like I said he would even before the whole Rumble fiasco happened. And Seth slayed it as a heel when others thought it was the biggest mistake and his mic skills were shit. "Dont' believe me, just watch."
> 
> But right now, I just want him and Brock to kill it in the main event so I can shit all over the people who were salivating and hoping he'd fail :


From a decision standpoint, it's definitely on Vince.

But re: everything else, I honestly don't see the improvement or anything of that nature. A couple of old timers kissing Vince's ring means absolutely nothing. They want to stay in Vince's good graces. It's good for their bottom line. I don't expect them to shit on the kid.

But I don't see this radical improvement that some Reigns marks talk about. I also don't feel comfortable mocking a random Bryan match for not being great when the guy delivers in the ring nine times out of that way. Although, I do agree that the match was nothing special. But most of Kane's matches could be described that a Comparing Reigns and Bryan in the ring is just...I can't even think how to put it because there is literally no comparison at all. :lol

IMO, Reigns has been completely exposed since the Shield breakup in the ring and on the mic. Sorry, I just don't see it. Most of Vince's decisions aren't of sound mind these days, so yeah, it is on him, as you say, and I agree with that wholeheartedly. I don't expect Reigns to say no to this push, obviously. But as far as talent on the mic and in the ring goes, I really don't see much as of right now. I'm not even asking or expecting him to be as great as a Bryan, Rollins, or whoever in the ring. He has to improve greatly in that area and I hope that he does one day, ditto for the mic. It's nothing personal or anything, I just honest to God don't see much in him at this moment. That could change, but right now it's just generic tough guy/super hero stuff at the moment.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

A Roman loss at Mania wouldn't be the worst thing in the world and might benefit Roman long term but can you imagine the message that sends to the haters. These haters will be convinced it was them and solely them that would be responsible for WWE booking Lesnar to win. Just like they think it was their reactions tha propelled Bryan last year when Cm Punk quitting had just as much if not more to do with the mania card than anything the crowd did.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> A Roman loss at Mania wouldn't be the worst thing in the world and might benefit Roman long term but can you imagine the message that sends to the haters. These haters will be convinced it was them and solely them that would be responsible for WWE booking Lesnar to win. Just like they think it was their reactions tha propelled Bryan last year when Cm Punk quitting had just as much if not more to do with the mania card than anything the crowd did.


True, but it doesn't matter much anyway. Reigns is definitely winning. I'd be beyond shocked if he didn't. That's just not the way Vince rolls with the guys he's trying to make at the main event of WM.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> What's with everyone calling fans that boo Reigns "hijackers"? It's a pretty defamatory connotation if you ask me. I don't see anyone calling fans that boo Bryan "hijackers".


There's a difference between the fans who boo and the fans who try to become the show instead of watching what's going on in that moment and then reacting. The hijackers are the people who go to the shows who try to make themselves the show instead of reacting to the show.

People boo Cena ever week and I would never in a million years consider those people "hijackers". It's the people who start the shitty CM Punk, commentator, or anything else that has nothing to do with what's going on in front of them chants.


----------



## tbp82

ShowStopper said:


> True, but it doesn't matter much anyway. Reigns is definitely winning. I'd be beyond shocked if he didn't. That's just not the way Vince rolls with the guys he's trying to make at the main event of WM.


Bret Hart Mania 9
Michaels Mania 11
Austin Mania 13
Rock Mania 15

All lost their first Mania Main Event (Austins wasn't a main event but his first big mania match) so its not unprecedented.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Bret Hart Mania 9
> Michaels Mania 11
> Austin Mania 13
> Rock Mania 15
> 
> All lost their first Mania Main Event (Austins wasn't a main event but his first big mania match) so its not unprecedented.


Nah, I meant when they were clearly the guy who was going to win their first WM title matches and win the title for the first time. Bret had already won it, HBK's year was going to be 1996, Austin didn't have a title match at WM 13, and Rock was the heel going into WM 15 with the title.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> From a decision standpoint, it's definitely on Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But re: everything else, I honestly don't see the improvement or anything of that nature. A couple of old timers kissing Vince's ring means absolutely nothing. They want to stay in Vince's good graces. It's good for their bottom line. I don't expect them to shit on the kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is utter bullshit. The fact anytime Roman gets any praise by a veteran/someone from the biz and the first thing you post is "dur, that ass kissing". But as soon as a Seth, Dean, Ziggler, Bryan etc. gets praised, it's the best thing since sliced cheese and they should be hired to creative :mark:
> 
> :drake1 That's so bias and illogical it's amazing lol
> 
> Does Cornette need to stay in WWE's good graces? Does Del Rio need to kiss ass?? Has BRET FREAKING HART ever felt the need to kiss ass?? Is Bryan Alvarez trying to get a job in WWE when he says Roman has a huge upside despite him always ripping WWE to shreds with no problem??
> 
> Yup, every single person from the biz who praises Roman is just there for WWE.
> 
> Please get out of here with that fuckery lol. I get it, you aren't here for Roman. But to write every Roman praise as "oh look at this mark" and "yeah, they're just trying to kiss Vince's ass". That's so beyond petty I had to double check who the hell I was speaking to :lol
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I'm talking about. You like to believe you are being objective and unbias, but when it comes down to it, you will discredit Roman no matter what. This isn't really you trying to see the better, this is you having made up your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't see this radical improvement that some Reigns marks talk about. I also don't feel comfortable mocking a random Bryan match for not being great when the guy delivers in the ring nine times out of that way. Although, I do agree that the match was nothing special. But most of Kane's matches could be described that a * Comparing Reigns and Bryan in the ring is just...I can't even think how to put it because there is literally no comparison at all*. :lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I love how detractors reading comprehension goes to hell because they're too busy taking shots at Roman. Did I say those two were comparable in the ring? Or did I point out the obvious bias that goes on around here??? The fact people will act like Roman has the worst match but praise that shitty ass Kane vs Bryan match simply because Bryan is in it??
> 
> And please stop with the "reigns marks". Because it isn't just Roman fans who feel he has improved. But that doesn't really matter, eh? Everyone who praises him are marks or trying to get paid by WWE unk2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMO, Reigns has been completely exposed since the Shield breakup in the ring and on the mic. Sorry, I just don't see it. Most of Vince's decisions aren't of sound mind these days, so yeah, it is on him, as you say, and I agree with that wholeheartedly. I don't expect Reigns to say no to this push, obviously. But as far as talent on the mic and in the ring goes, I really don't see much as of right now. I'm not even asking or expecting him to be as great as a Bryan, Rollins, or whoever in the ring. He has to improve greatly in that area and I hope that he does one day, ditto for the mic. It's nothing personal or anything, I just honest to God don't see much in him at this moment. That could change, but right now it's just generic tough guy/super hero stuff at the moment
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shrug: guess we will have to disagree on that. I see the progression and so has many others, but I do understand you probably won't see it until he's amazing in the ring. Dude has gotten better on the mic and many people on wrestling sites, podcasts(including f4wonlie) gave him his props on his promo from Monday.
> 
> I'm still pretty amazed you haven't seen improvement in the ring though lol No progression since his matches with Punk/Bray is really pushing it lol
> 
> Man, either I totally glorified your old posts or you changed up your posting style lol
Click to expand...


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> True, but it doesn't matter much anyway. Reigns is definitely winning. I'd be beyond shocked if he didn't. That's just not the way Vince rolls with the guys he's trying to make at the main event of WM.


They have to have Reigns win, simple as. Even if he is booed or cheered, they gone all this way why stop it now. They know he will get a negative reaction at WM when he wins that's why I think they haven't bothered to much with build up so far. Basically get the title on Reigns and then we start afresh after WM and the Raw the day after. 

They got to give it until the end of the year to see if they can win at least some of the audience around. It's going to be up to Reigns and WWE to try and convince the fans that's he's the man. He will always have his detractors so he's never going to have the whole crowd behind him. 

I think WWE haven't done him any favours having guys coming out kissing his ass and his booking since Fast Lane has been questionable.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> From a decision standpoint, it's definitely on Vince.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but this is utter bullshit. The fact anytime Roman gets any praise by a veteran/someone from the biz and the first thing you post is "dur, that ass kissing". But as soon as a Seth, Dean, Ziggler, Bryan etc. gets praised, it's the best thing since sliced cheese and they should be hired to creative :mark:
> 
> :drake1 That's so bias and illogical it's amazing lol
> 
> Does Cornette need to stay in WWE's good graces? Does Del Rio need to kiss ass?? Has BRET FREAKING HART ever felt the need to kiss ass?? Is Bryan Alvarez trying to get a job in WWE when he says Roman has a huge upside despite him always ripping WWE to shreds with no problem??
> 
> Yup, every single person from the biz who praises Roman is just there for WWE.
> 
> Please get out of here with that fuckery lol. I get it, you aren't here for Roman. But to write every Roman praise as "oh look at this mark" and "yeah, they're just trying to kiss Vince's ass". That's so beyond petty I had to double check who the hell I was speaking to :lol
> 
> This is the kind of stuff I'm talking about. You like to believe you are being objective and unbias, but when it comes down to it, you will discredit Roman no matter what. This isn't really you trying to see the better, this is you having made up your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> I love how detractors reading comprehension goes to hell because they're too busy taking shots at Roman. Did I say those two were comparable in the ring? Or did I point out the obvious bias that goes on around here??? The fact people will act like Roman has the worst match but praise that shitty ass Kane vs Bryan match simply because Bryan is in it??
> 
> And please stop with the "reigns marks". Because it isn't just Roman fans who feel he has improved. But that doesn't really matter, eh? Everyone who praises him are marks or trying to get paid by WWE unk2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shrug: guess we will have to disagree on that. I see the progression and so has many others, but I do understand you probably won't see it until he's amazing in the ring. Dude has gotten better on the mic and many people on wrestling sites, podcasts(including f4wonlie) gave him his props on his promo from Monday.
> 
> I'm still pretty amazed you haven't seen improvement in the ring though lol No progression since his matches with Punk/Bray is really pushing it lol
> 
> Man, either I totally glorified your old posts or you changed up your posting style lol
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I don't put much stock into anything any of the legends say when it comes to anyone, whether it be someone I enjoy, or not. I never got happy or down when someone praises Rollins. It just doesn't mean much. Actually means nothing, tbh. Again, why would any of them take a shot at any of these guys, unless they have a past relationship with them and the current wrestler in question did something to piss that legend off. Okay, those past guys praising Roman are right, I suppose. I guess that means Roman is great and I should just jump on the bandwagon or change my opinion of him? That's what I'm saying. It means nothing, whether it's Reigns, Rollins, or anyone in between. :shrug I don't even see what a couple of old timer's opinions matter? That's their opinion, doesn't automatically mean they are right. And I'm not trying to see the better or the worse in him, or anyone on the roster. I'm just giving my opinion on what I see of him *right now* as of this moment in time. If he's great in a couple of years from now, I'll admit how far along he has come in the past couple of years. But as of *right now*, no I don't see anything in him other than a bland, boring, green as fuck guy who is nowhere near being ready for this push and does absolutely nothing for me. I'm not going to lie or sugarcoat it.
> 
> I'm also a huge Rollins mark, and don't consider him a GREAT heel. I think he's pretty good to good as of right now, especially in this era where heels are handcuffed. So, I think he's good in this environment as a heel, but not great when I can just be like "WOW WHAT A GREAT HEEL ROLLINS IS!" Nope. He's good. Big difference between good and great.
> 
> Some people see some improvement, but alot haven't, as well. There are also plenty of podcasts and sites who think he is bad, or complete and utter shit, too. Opinions are opinions. But I do find it funny that he has supposedly gotten so much better on the mic and in the ring. The guy rarely even speaks and when he does it's for a few minutes :lol The vast majority of faces in the title match at WM get a very good amount of promo time because of how talk heavy WWE is and has been dating back to the AE. The fact that Reigns gets so little is definitely a huge red flag. The fact that the guy he is facing is a part timer you'd think would make the other guy speak more to try to carry the build for the feud, but they don't do that in this feud, obviously.
> 
> And I didn't change up my posting style at all. Still the same guy. Like I said in my last post, when Reigns was in the Shield, apparently alot of his flaws were covered up quite well by Dean and Seth. They did the majority of the talking and it shows why. They also did the majority of wrestling in their tag matches until it was time for the hot tag and time for Reigns to shine. Maybe he has gotten better, but if he has it hasn't been some huge jump in quality like you seem to think. He's still very much the same guy. Huge jumps in quality don't take place in a couple of months, especially when you barely get promo time and wrestle a couple of matches per week for 10-15 minutes max. That shit takes place over time before it becomes really noticeable and thus far it really hasn't for the most part.
> 
> No biggie, though. We will agree to disagree on Reigns.
Click to expand...


----------



## tbp82

looper007 said:


> They have to have Reigns win, simple as. Even if he is booed or cheered, they gone all this way why stop it now. They know he will get a negative reaction at WM when he wins that's why I think they haven't bothered to much with build up so far. Basically get the title on Reigns and then we start afresh after WM and the Raw the day after.
> 
> They got to give it until the end of the year to see if they can win at least some of the audience around. It's going to be up to Reigns and WWE to try and convince the fans that's he's the man. He will always have his detractors so he's never going to have the whole crowd behind him.
> 
> I think WWE haven't done him any favours having guys coming out kissing his ass and his booking since Fast Lane has been questionable.


That's the thing he's "won some of the crowd already" the only one booing against him now are the haters. I know some will deny it but its the truth.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> That's the thing he's "won some of the crowd already" the only one booing against him now are the haters. I know some will deny it but its the truth.


I have to disagree with you on that, why are you saying its only haters maybe some people just don't like him and favour someone else, that doesn't mean they hate the guy .


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> They have to have Reigns win, simple as. Even if he is booed or cheered, they gone all this way why stop it now. They know he will get a negative reaction at WM when he wins that's why I think they haven't bothered to much with build up so far. Basically get the title on Reigns and then we start afresh after WM and the Raw the day after.
> 
> They got to give it until the end of the year to see if they can win at least some of the audience around. It's going to be up to Reigns and WWE to try and convince the fans that's he's the man. He will always have his detractors so he's never going to have the whole crowd behind him.
> 
> I think WWE haven't done him any favours having guys coming out kissing his ass and his booking since Fast Lane has been questionable.


Yeah, I'm curious to see if WWE would rather Reigns get a negative reaction or an apathetic reaction. Recently, there's been a good number of times where he barely got a reaction, positive or negative, or it was very low cheers and no boos. Either way, not really something WWE can be happy with considering this is the time where Reigns should be absolutely HOT and getting huge ovations every week on his quest for the title at WM. 

I know they're supposedly okay with Cena getting mixed reactions and sometime flat out booed depending on the city. But I wonder if they're okay with Roman getting that same reaction considering he is brand new compared to Cena. :hmm:


----------



## tbp82

looper007 said:


> I have to disagree with you on that, why are you saying its only haters maybe some people just don't like him and favour someone else, that doesn't mean they hate the guy .


When I use the term "hater" I use it in the way the hip hop/urban world uses it. Which is you degrade/talk bad about someone because of their success. So you "hate on" a guy because he's got the pretties girlfriend not because he's a bad boyfriend. You hate on someone becauase they are the qb of the football team not because he's a bad person. I've even read these exact statements here Id be ok with Reigns if he wasn't in the main event. Clearly that's "hating"on his success.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> I have to disagree with you on that, why are you saying its only haters maybe some people just don't like him and favour someone else, that doesn't mean they hate the guy .


That seems to be going on alot recently. On another thread, I saw someone label fans who boo as haters. Huge difference that some folks don't seem to fathom. fpalm


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Yeah, I'm curious to see if WWE would rather Reigns get a negative reaction or an apathetic reaction. Recently, there's been a good number of times where he barely got a reaction, positive or negative, or it was very low cheers and no boos. Either way, not really something WWE can be happy with considering this is the time where Reigns should be absolutely HOT and getting huge ovations every week on his quest for the title at WM.
> 
> I know they're supposedly okay with Cena getting mixed reactions and sometime flat out booed depending on the city. But I wonder if they're okay with Roman getting that same reaction considering he is brand new compared to Cena. :hmm:


I think as long as he sells merch, I doubt WWE will care if he gets booed or cheered. I think they would gladly take Cena reactions right now if you ask them. As long as he gets a reaction that's a positive. I think he's always going to be disliked cause of the way he's been pushed, I think he's never going to get 90% cheers anywhere he goes.

It's amazing going into WM, he isn't the most over guy on the roster and the fans aren't dying to see him beat Brock, he has his fans but you got to have 90% of the audience on your side by this time. I blame WWE for it more then anyone, they have done him more damage then anyone else. Even their booking of him since Fast Lane has been very dodgy to say the least. 

I think WWE need to find a heel for Reigns (like WWE did when Cena got with Edge, even the fans who hated Cena before wanted Cena to kick his ass) someone who the fans really despise and someone who can get Reigns over as a face. I don't see anyone right now on the roster who could do that.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> That's the thing he's "won some of the crowd already" the only one booing against him now are the haters. I know some will deny it but its the truth.


You know you've made it when you've got haters. A majority of this board insists that Reigns is washed, but whose name pops up the most in these threads? Whose name gets those clicks across the web? There seems to be a lot of interest in a supposed hack. If Reigns can be mocked for wanting a good match at WM 31, people getting hung up on the word "journeyman" and thinking that the man isn't deserving of a nice word said about him, that's just hate for the sake if it. Joe/Roman shouldn't have to humor being shit on just because. 

If he does lose at WM 31, I don't think it would be the end of the world. It would be a setback, but he's 29.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> You know you've made it when you've got haters. A majority of this board insists that Reigns is washed, but whose name pops up the most in these threads? Whose name gets those clicks across the web? There seems to be a lot of interest in a supposed hack. If Reigns can be mocked for wanting a good match at WM 31, people getting hung up on the word "journeyman" and thinking that the man isn't deserving of a nice word said about him, that's just hate for the sake if it.
> 
> If he does lose at WM 31, I don't think it would be the end of the world. It would be a setback, but he's 29.


He's not losing, you Reigns fans know it just you trying to overcome those odds Empress Cena style for your guy :wink2:. No one is saying washed up but rather a little green right now, he's only started in the Wrestling business a bit hard for him to be washed up isn't it. You need to stop saying everyone is a "hater", most people give perfect examples of why they dislike him or aren't buying into him yet. I'm not a fan of him cause he just doesn't do anything for me, from in the ring to out of the ring. Just not my cup of tea. I just love in ring generals.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> You know you've made it when you've got haters. A majority of this board insists that Reigns is washed, but whose name pops up the most in these threads? Whose name gets those clicks across the web? There seems to be a lot of interest in a supposed hack. If Reigns can be mocked for wanting a good match at WM 31, people getting hung up on the word "journeyman" and thinking that the man isn't deserving of a nice word said about him, that's just hate for the sake if it.
> 
> If he does lose at WM 31, I don't think it would be the end of the world. It would be a setback, but he's 29.


He's definitely not losing at WM. He's going to win and be pushed down our throats for a decent amount of time. And the reason why alot of people on the internet talk about him is because they think he's green and he's getting the biggest push imaginable by today's standards, when quite a few people didn't think it was going to happen prior to the Rumble. And it of course did happen. :laugh:


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=hater 

This is how I define a hater. See the definition and example there.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> He's not losing, you Reigns fans know it just you trying to overcome those odds Empress Cena style for your guy :wink2:. No one is saying washed up but rather a little green right now, he's only started in the Wrestling business a bit hard for him to be washed up isn't it. You need to stop saying everyone is a "hater", most people give perfect examples of why they dislike him or aren't buying into him yet. I'm not a fan of him cause he just doesn't do anything for me, from in the ring to out of the ring. Just not my cup of tea. I just love in ring generals.


I don't dismiss everyone with a negative opinion on Roman as a hater and have never made such a claim. But I have explained why I would label some as such. There are those who nitpick. There are legitimate reasons not to be a fan of his. He's still green, mic work is underwhelming and has a personality that rubs some the wrong way. He's also being given a push that is not on par with his current skill set. All of that combined would turn me off as well. But when some start to hope the man gets injured, push false steroid rumors, jump on him for wanting to have a good match and criticize him for adding new moves to his ring style, that seems like hating just because to me. 

I'm 90% sure he will win. But if Brock resigns, I could see him losing. I can't say that I'd be upset if he did. I'm of the belief that he needed another year under his belt and one shouldn't be learning to be a main eventer on the job. 




ShowStopper said:


> He's definitely not losing at WM. He's going to win and be pushed down our throats for a decent amount of time. And the reason why alot of people on the internet talk about him is because they think he's green and he's getting the biggest push imaginable by today's standards, when quite a few people didn't think it was going to happen prior to the Rumble. And it of course did happen. :laugh:


I didn't think the WWE would really pull the trigger with the Rumble win. But they seem to be standing by that decision. 

As for the commentary on him, it's just ironic at times. So many people claim to hate Reigns, but they flock to any thread about him. Why don't threads about Dean or Seth blow up in the same manner since they're favorites?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I don't dismiss everyone with a negative opinion on Roman as a hater and have never made such a claim. But I have explained why I would label some as such. There are those who nitpick. There are legitimate reasons not to be a fan of his. He's still green, mic work is underwhelming and has a personality that rubs some the wrong way. He's also being given a push that is not on par with his current skill set. All of that combined would turn me off as well. But when some start to hope the man gets injured, push false steroid rumors, jump on him for wanting to have a good match and criticize him for adding new moves to his ring style, that seems like hating just because to me.
> 
> I'm 90% sure he will win. But if Brock resigns, I could see him losing. I can't say that I'd be upset if he did. I'm of the belief that he needed another year under his belt and one shouldn't be learning to be a main eventer on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think the WWE would really pull the trigger with the Rumble win. But they seem to be standing by that decision.
> 
> As for the commentary on him, it's just ironic at times. So many people claim to hate Reigns, but they flock to any thread about him. Why don't threads about Dean or Seth blow up in the same manner since they're favorites?


Well, Dean is in the jobber ladder match for the IC Title (which is meaningless) and Rollins is in a match with Orton with a fucked up build. Meanwhile, Reigns is getting the push as the face of the company in the main event for the title at the biggest show of the year. Kind of a big deal. With the big push comes alot of attention.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Well, Dean is in the jobber ladder match for the IC Title (which is meaningless) and Rollins is in a match with Orton with a fucked up build. Meanwhile, Reigns is getting the push as the face of the company in the main event for the title at the biggest show of the year. Kind of a big deal. With the big push comes alot of attention.


I'd argue that the WWE has revolved more abut Seth, but yet he doesn't generate as many buys as Roman on the board or across the web. It took a personal incident for him to generate the interest Reigns gets daily. 

Even though Dean is in a cluster IC match, he's been cutting great promo's on the app. I just don't see many threads giving him that much love. Or hate. 

It's just interesting to me. Some argue that the WWE crowds are apathetic towards Reigns but that feeling doesn't always seem to translate online. And if you're Vince McMahon, a reaction is a reaction.

Overall, I think you get where I'm coming from.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I'd argue that the WWE has revolved more abut Seth, but yet he doesn't generate as many buys as Roman on the board or across the web. It took a personal incident for him to generate the interest Reigns gets daily.
> 
> Even though Dean is in a cluster IC match, he's been cutting great promo's on the app. I just don't see many threads giving him that much love. Or hate.
> 
> It's just interesting to me. Some argue that the WWE crowds are apathetic towards Reigns but that feeling doesn't always seem to translate online. And if you're Vince McMahon, a reaction is a reaction.
> 
> Overall, I think you get where I'm coming from.


The push that Reigns is getting is the push that all of talent in the company push themselves for every single day. He is getting the push as the face of the company. That is a huge deal. Much bigger than the top heel (full timer) that Rollins has. Rollins might get more air time, but that is just because they trust him more on the mic and in the ring. Also part of the reason he doesn't get as much attention/hate on the internet. No controversy with him as far as his spot goes. But as far as push and top spot in the company, that is Reigns' spot and no one else's.

Ambrose cutting good promos doesn't even register comparing him to a guy getting the face of the company push. Of course more people are opinionated about the top spot in the company than they are anyother spot in the company. No one has gotten this push since John Cena some 10 years ago. That's not to say it's going to end the same way Cena's is or he's going to be on top as long as Cena, but just that he's getting this initial big push.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So, Seth isn't getting a push comparable to Reigns even though he has more screen and mic time? He wasn't just on Jon Stewart? If I were watching the WWE for the first time, I'd be left with the impression that Seth is the one headlining WM 31. But yet, he doesn't generate as much interest as Reigns. Whether some love or hate him, the keystrokes are there. Ultimately, that leads me to believe that McMahon will not care that much about mixed reactions for Reigns if he can get a reaction. In that respect, the Cena formula will continue with Reigns. Personally, I'd favor a heel turn for Reigns after Mania. There's no reason to keep him face since Cena still keeps the company afloat if they're worried about little kids buying shirts.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> So, Seth isn't getting a push comparable to Reigns even though he has more screen and mic time? He wasn't just on Jon Stewart? If I were watching the WWE for the first time, I'd be left with the impression that Seth is the one headlining WM 31. But yet, he doesn't generate as much interest as Reigns. Whether some love or hate him, the keystrokes are there. Ultimately, that leads me to believe that McMahon will not care that much about mixed reactions for Reigns if he can get a reaction. In that respect, the Cena formula will continue with Reigns. Personally, I'd favor a heel turn for Reigns after Mania. There's no reason to keep him face since Cena still keeps the company afloat if they're worried about little kids buying shirts.


Take a look at how Seth has been booked in terms of wins and losses and compared to Reigns and come back and talk to me. Rollins has been the top heel (but booked like shit for the last few months in terms of wins and losses) and Reigns wins all of his matches and is being groomed for the top spot in the company and is about to beat Brock in the main event of WM. Seth gets alot of air time, but loses alot more than he should. It's not always how much air time you get, but what they do with that air time. 

I understand they're okay with Cena's mixed reactions especially since he's been on top for so long. So, they figure a mixed reaction for a guy on top so long is better than no reactions. But for a guy who is just starting to get mixed reactions from the get-go can't be how Vince and Creative planned for this to go. Has to be somewhat disappointing for them. I don't expect it to change the direction they are going with Reigns in terms of top spot, but I don't think it means they are thrilled with that, either.

I'd also rather see a heel turn for Reigns, too.


----------



## LaMelo

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This is my favorite thread to check nightly.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Zayniac said:


> This is my favorite thread to check nightly.


Ditto. Pretty interesting discussions no matter which side of the fence you're on.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns lost to the Big Show and Rollins in a pin. fpalm That's not winning all his matches. He's also had inconsistent booking. But that's true for almost everyone on the roster. Reigns hasn't been some exception. 

I do agree that Rollins eats way too many pins for a guy being groomed as the "future" and is made to look like a punk far too often. 

If Reigns turns heel, I look forward to a Rollins face run. I don't see how both of them can remain heels. I think that only because the WWE doesn't know how to walk and chew gum at the same time. 

As for Reigns' reactions, mixed isn't ideal for someone being groomed to be the face of the company. But they are preferable to universal boo's. Maybe it's not a win, but it's a draw.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Reigns lost to the Big Show and Rollins in a pin. fpalm That's not winning all his matches. He's also had inconsistent booking. But that's true for almost everyone on the roster. Reigns hasn't been some exception.
> 
> I do agree that Rollins eats way too many pins for a guy being groomed as the "future" and is made to look like a punk far too often.
> 
> If Reigns turns heel, I look forward to a Rollins face run. I don't see how both of them can remain heels. I think that only because the WWE doesn't know how to walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> As for Reigns' reactions, mixed isn't ideal for someone being groomed to be the face of the company. But they are preferable to universal boo's. Maybe it's not a win, but it's a draw.


I am not a Reigns fan but you are right. 

Reigns has been booked horribly since the RR. They have made him look like a fool and not someone that could beat Lesnar.

The losing to he big show was stupid, especially how he lost, which was a 5 second pin via roll up which made it even worse.

Only way to save Reigns is turn him heel and pair him with Heyman, or have him lose at WM if Brock is staying, then have Cena lose to Rusev , then give Reigns the US title and first pin fall win over Rusev
That would get him over as a baby face.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



birthday_massacre said:


> I am not a Reigns fan but you are right.
> 
> Reigns has been booked horribly since the RR. *They have made him look like a fool and not someone that could beat Lesnar.*
> 
> The losing to he big show was stupid, especially how he lost, which was a 5 second pin via roll up which made it even worse.
> 
> Only way to save Reigns is turn him heel and pair him with Heyman, or have him lose at WM if Brock is staying, then have Cena lose to Rusev , then give Reigns the US title and first pin fall win over Rusev
> That would get him over as a baby face.


The fact that Reigns did not confront Heyman when he talked all that crap about his family was the biggest joke ever. And he looked like a GEEK by waiting until Smackdown to run his mouth. I don't care if the WWE thought he would've been booed. He could've tried to do a sneak attack on Lesnar and the crowd would've gotten into it. Instead, we've been getting recycled Obama campaign slogans. I don't want Reigns to talk anymore. Just beat Lesnar's ass.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Reigns lost to the Big Show and Rollins in a pin. fpalm That's not winning all his matches. He's also had inconsistent booking. But that's true for almost everyone on the roster. Reigns hasn't been some exception.
> 
> I do agree that Rollins eats way too many pins for a guy being groomed as the "future" and is made to look like a punk far too often.
> 
> If Reigns turns heel, I look forward to a Rollins face run. I don't see how both of them can remain heels. I think that only because the WWE doesn't know how to walk and chew gum at the same time.
> 
> As for Reigns' reactions, mixed isn't ideal for someone being groomed to be the face of the company. But they are preferable to universal boo's. Maybe it's not a win, but it's a draw.


Reigns lost to Big Show by DQ (or unclean, I forgot which, either way I don't think it was clean) and Rollins in an unclean manner. Rollins has lost to Ryback, Ziggler (multiple times), Reigns himself, and I know I'm missing a number of others. But I agree with everything else. (Y)


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Remember when they let Roman pin Rollins clean on a RAW right before their PPV match?


Can't believe Creative has planned all this for over a year. What a mess.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

A part of me believes that the WWE knew or suspected Reigns was injured which is why he got the win over Rollins. Or that they wanted Reigns to get the win early because their match would be ending in a DQ due to an Ambrose interference. Either way, very sloppy and lazy booking. I was annoyed by that clean loss Rollins suffered to Reigns.


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> A part of me believes that the WWE knew or suspected Reigns was injured which is why he got the win over Rollins. Or that they wanted Reigns to get the win early because their match would be ending in a DQ due to an Ambrose interference. Either way, very sloppy and lazy booking. I was annoyed by that clean loss Rollins suffered to Reigns.


Nope it was completely unexpected, and he was rushed into emergency surgery after he himself made the 911 call.

I'm sure Rollins would've gotten him back in some heelish fashion on the PPV. Doesn't justify how stupid it was to begin with. Especially how emotionally invested everyone was in Ambrose and his pursuit of taking Rollins down while Roman went straight for the title.

No one seemed to care that much because of that, and it just planted the seeds for the viewing audience to turn on him since they're not as stupid as Vince likes to think. It's crazy to think (for me anyways) they were going to make Roman the guy at Survivor Series to "take out the Authority" if it hadn't been for his injury. Crazy to think what else they would have given him.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Reigns lost to Big Show by DQ (or unclean, I forgot which, either way I don't think it was clean) and Rollins in an unclean manner. Rollins has lost to Ryback, Ziggler (multiple times), Reigns himself, and I know I'm missing a number of others. But I agree with everything else. (Y)


Just to nitpick with this, Reigns is a top face. Top faces never lose clean to heels. if they lose clean it's to other faces. When's the last time Bryan or Cena lost clean to a heel(not named brock). It doesnt happen, period. Seth will get similar booking when he's a top face. Right now he's a chicken shit heel. Not a dominate heel like Rusev or what they've been trying with Bray. So he gets cheap wins and silly loses. Im not a fan of that type of booking but I'm at least happy hes generally been in the main event scene since Hell In A Cell. Exposure goes a long way, hes had more than anyone.



Batz said:


> Remember when they let Roman pin Rollins clean on a RAW right before their PPV match?
> 
> 
> Can't believe Creative has planned all this for over a year. What a mess.


One of the worst booking decisions of both guys run, it did nothing for either. Their post shield break up feud was/has been a half-assed waste.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Seth Rollins has had plenty of exposure. Don't believe me? Ask all of his Twitter followers and Zahra Schrieber.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Just to nitpick with this,* Reigns is a top face. Top faces never lose clean to heels.* if they lose clean it's to other faces. When's the last time Bryan or Cena lost clean to a heel(not named brock). It doesnt happen, period. Seth will get similar booking when he's a top face. Right now he's a chicken shit heel. Not a dominate heel like Rusev or what they've been trying with Bray. So he gets cheap wins and silly loses. Im not a fan of that type of booking but I'm at least happy hes generally been in the main event scene since Hell In A Cell. Exposure goes a long way, hes had more than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the worst booking decisions of both guys run, it did nothing for either. Their post shield break up feud was/has been a half-assed waste.


Re: your opening sentence, I know that. I'm the one saying Reigns hasn't had all that bad of booking and his booking is miles better than anyone else on the roster except Brock or Cena.

EDIT: Although Empress made a good point and they did kind of fuck with Reigns alittle bit. But I don't think it's anything terrible. He's still been booked very well overall. Not perfect, but strong enough.


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Just to nitpick with this, Reigns is a top face. Top faces never lose clean to heels. if they lose clean it's to other faces. When's the last time Bryan or Cena lost clean to a heel(not named brock). It doesnt happen, period. Seth will get similar booking when he's a top face. Right now he's a chicken shit heel. Not a dominate heel like Rusev or what they've been trying with Bray. So he gets cheap wins and silly loses. Im not a fan of that type of booking but I'm at least happy hes generally been in the main event scene since Hell In A Cell. Exposure goes a long way, hes had more than anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> One of the worst booking decisions of both guys run, it did nothing for either. Their post shield break up feud was/has been a half-assed waste.


Everything about the past year has been half-assed waste.

Which I have to say again, I honestly cannot believe that this has been in the works for over a year (I say this because Meltzer and others had been reporting about Roman as the next top face well before the Sheild breakup, and it was also pretty obvious from the product he was being protected to be just that).

Really no effort into anything. Even in protecting him. He's billed as the guy to beat Lesnar yet he's eating up rollup pins on television while the crowd goes mild? What are you kidding me? Everything was half-assed.

And in a few days will be the last RAW before the big one. I'll be watching closely, that's for sure.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Great points by everyone even those that I disagree with on certain things here and there.

You know what the real funny part is? As others have pointed out, Rollins has eaten pins from guys he shouldn't have as has Reigns. But you know what? If WWE actually let those guys that they had pin Rollins and Reigns win other matches too and book them strong, it would at least be understandable. But those guys that beat Rollins and Reigns are guys who get booked to lose to everyone else who are beneath Rollins and Reigns on the pecking order of the roster. :lol

So, in the end, everyone is the same and it all balances out (not in a good way). In other words, no true new stars. Awful. Fact that WWE doesn't see that...I don't even know what to say.


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Great points by everyone even those that I disagree with on certain things here and there.
> 
> You know what the real funny part is? As others have pointed out, Rollins has eaten pins from guys he shouldn't have as has Reigns. But you know what? If WWE actually let those guys that they had pin Rollins and Reigns win other matches too and book them strong, it would at least be understandable. But those guys that beat Rollins and Reigns are guys who get booked to lose to everyone else who are beneath Rollins and Reigns on the pecking order of the roster. :lol
> 
> So, in the end, everyone is the same and it all balances out (not in a good way). In other words, no true new stars. Awful. Fact that WWE doesn't see that...I don't even know what to say.


Was Shawn booked like this as a top heel? Or Edge?

I understand the Chicken shit heel always needs to get his ass-kicked, but he should not eat as many losses as Rollins does. It's pro-wrestling 101 - a payoff. If you're not ever going to put the MitB case on the line (another booking decision I don't get) then why should people care about him if he loses? Who cares about his match at Wrestlemania if he Randy already whooped him and embarrassed him? What is the payoff people should to pay to see here?

Has anyone been booked correctly in the past year? Can't think of anyone off the top of my head.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Damn, the convo still going? I had to stop messing with ShowStopper before I got banned :lmao 

We all adults though. Even if WF takes years off my life lol


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Batz said:


> Was Shawn booked like this as a top heel? Or Edge?
> 
> I understand the Chicken shit heel always needs to get his ass-kicked, but he should not eat as many losses as Rollins does. It's pro-wrestling 101 - a payoff. If you're not ever going to put the MitB case on the line (another booking decision I don't get) then why should people care about him if he loses? Who cares about his match at Wrestlemania if he Randy already whooped him and embarrassed him? What is the payoff people should to pay to see here?
> 
> *Has anyone been booked correctly in the past year? Can't think of anyone off the top of my head.*


Rusev, maybe.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Rusev, maybe.


I think youre right. I think he's the closest they've gotten with consistent good booking


----------



## SHEP!

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Wow after reading what Jericho said in regards to the Reigns haters, it just makes it clear that Y2J has his head so far up the corporate ass of WWE.. he has become a complete bitch.. If EVERYBODY loved Reigns there wouldn't even be a controversy.. but the fact is there were at least 3 or 4 guys who the majority of fans felt were way more deserving of the win.


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Rusev, maybe.


Good one. Didn't he lose via countout once or a couple of times? Other than that yeah his booking has been spot on. 

Then again, it's not that difficult to book him. There's more to guys like Reigns and Rollins than to "an evil Russian who can't lose".


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



> The Royal Rumble may have been the first time he was actively booed to such a degree, but it is not the sole reason behind the hate. Like Stroud said, it started long before that. I thought I would type this out to remind everyone just how long this has been brewing (forgive me if I get some things out of order).
> 
> The Shield breaks up. Dean goes into a hot feud with Rollins while Roman goes into a cold feud with Randy Orton. Roman wins, nobody cares because it's sandwiched between Nikki Bella's heel turn (yes, people cared more about this) and Brock squashing Cena.
> 
> Roman gets hurt. Dean gets extremely fucking over during that same Rollins feud. Roman, meanwhile, is made to cut shitty satellite promos in what is the real first step of his downfall. WWE feels as though they have to remind us on a weekly basis that Roman Reigns still exist, even though absolutely no one forgot.
> 
> It is also heavily rumored that Roman Reigns is planned to go over Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 31.
> 
> Next, Dolph Ziggler gets the spot Roman probably was supposed to get at Survivor Series, and also gets mega fucking over for it. This is while Reigns is still cutting the terrible satellite promos.
> 
> The Punk podcast happens. This is not the sole cause, as some people have claimed, but it does draw more attention to WWE's Reigns agenda.
> 
> Roman Reigns wins Superstar of the Year. Some people think it's legit, some don't. What I think most people agree on is that it was completely undeserved given the other people on the list, and even if it WAS legit, it still came off as WWE forcing it within the context of the other stuff. Perception is reality.
> 
> Reigns is then inserted into NXT Takeover: R Evolution, and he says that he's going to be the first NXT Alumnus to win the WWE World Heavyweight Championship. Everyone's like, "WTF, he wasn't even there that long."
> 
> He comes back at TLC. The return itself is pretty hot, and then he completely fucks up the promo afterwards, mispronouncing a simple word like declare and then standing there like a goofus.
> 
> Daniel Bryan comes back and inserts himself into the Royal Rumble. Everyone goes nuts, thinking there's hope after HAVING PREVIOUSLY THOUGHT that Reigns was a lock to win.
> 
> Reigns cuts the sufferin' succotash promo, and then the Jack and the Beanstalk promo. Everyone assumes that there's no way he could be getting the big push if he's cutting promos this bad. Cue that familiar Edge video.
> 
> WWE books the absolute worst Royal Rumble match in history, making the previous year's look like a delicious piece of cake in comparison. They take that hot Ambrose push and say fuck you. They take the rise of Dolph Ziggler and say fuck you. And yes, most importantly, they take the return of Daniel Bryan, and possibly one of the best stories we could have ever had, and say fuck you.
> 
> Then they bring in the fucking Rock to try and force us to cheer the guy. And because the rest of this shit has been so ridiculous, THE ROCK GETS BOOED.
> 
> In the weeks that follow, they attempt to make Bryan look like the bad guy who is attempting to steal Reigns' spot, and then have Reigns beat him. Bryan endorses him and the people who have paid enough attention to this entire thing are not buying it.
> 
> WrestleMania now features the three stars of the fall in a nice, big ladder match while the Chosen One gets to headline WrestleMania, after WWE has done an absolutely, astonishingly, outrageously bad job of building him up. And they are so cowardly and insecure at the idea of Reigns not being over that they are not going to have him face off with Lesnar until the very last week.
> 
> Also, the story has become more about Lesnar with him basically serving as Punk 2011, circa 2015, which I'm sure is not going to help the WrestleMania reaction for Reigns.
> 
> There's the full, complete, and correct narrative on how this came to be.
> 
> Believe that.


^nailed it so well:clap
http://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCirc..._actual_sequence_of_events_that_led_to_roman/


----------



## Loudon Wainwright

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

I hope one day to brilliantly nail Roman Reigns. :reigns2


----------



## Joff

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*










i'll take your word for it


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*The Rock Talks On Possibly Facing Brock Lesnar At WrestleMania 32, If Roman Reigns Is Ready, More*







- Miami's FOX 7 Entertainment Reporter Chris Van Vliet sent the following:

I interviewed The Rock in Los Angeles on Thursday for a press junket for “Furious 7”. He talked about whether Roman Reigns is ready to be the WWE Champion, his thoughts on CM Punk in UFC, he also hinted at a surprise appearance at WrestleMania 31 and talked about wanting a match with Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 32. The full interview can be seen above. Below are highlights:

*Giving Jason Statham the Rock Bottom in “Furious 7”:*

“The idea was I got together with Jason Statham and said let’s put together an epic fight that’s going to be memorable. And at the end to punctuate it I said ‘Alright brother, what if I hooked you’ and he’s like ‘Yeah? Suplex?’ and I said ‘No, not a suplex. First time ever on film, I hit you with the Rock Bottom.’ When you present that to a movie star like Jason, you’re at a crossroads because if ego is involved the movie star could say ‘I don’t know. That your thing, it’s a big finishing move and I don’t want you to hit me with it.’ If you check your ego at the door like Statham did, it was great. He’s a focused guy and we pulled it off and we went through the glass table, cut us up a little bit and he was game to play and he came to rumble. And by the way, it’s the best move of the movie.”

*Whether he thinks Roman Reigns is ready to be the WWE Champion?*

“Ready to headline WrestleMania and ready to be the Champ are two different things. I think that he’s in a unique position. He’s being pushed quickly, I was in that position before so I know what it’s like, but at the same time you either sink or swim so you’ve got no choice but to be ready. Fans have expressed their displeasure in it and that is the best part about the WWE Universe is that they’re so vocal and passionate about how they feel. I think he’s going to go out with Brock, who I’ve known for a very long time, and they’re going to have a hell of a match and that’s what I expect.”

*On the rumors about facing Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 32:*

“In Dallas? Possibly. There’s a lot of things that are up in the air. We’ll see. I would love that rematch. Whatever it is I think that you want to create something that is going to be special, memorable and especially in Dallas at that stadium and you have a shot at breaking the attendance record.”

*How he thinks CM Punk will do in UFC:*

“I think he’s going to great because he’s putting in the time to train. And he’s had the background anyway so I think he’s going to great.”

http://www.pwmania.com/the-rock-tal...wrestlemania-32-if-roman-reigns-is-ready-more


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Roman Reigns, Hulk Hogan & Others Announced For WrestleMania 31 Week TV Appearances
*

Tuesday, March 24
Roman Reigns on TBS’s “CONAN,” 11 p.m. ET/10 p.m. CT

Roman Reigns on ReelzChannel’s “TMZ Hollywood Sports,” 6 p.m. ET/3 p.m. PT

Roman Reigns on ESPN2’s “Sportsnation,” 3 p.m. ET



Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/roman-reigns...tlemania-31-week-tv-appearances#ixzz3UzxaVIa4


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

I believe that.


----------



## SHEP!

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Yep, that just about sums it all up pretty well


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

They missed the part about Roman getting a clean win over Seth, after Ambrose couldn't get ANY win over Seth in many tries.

Also, many saw through the fact that Seth & Dean often looked like chumps while Reigns reigned supreme. All while Seth & Dean did most of the work, of course.

I'm glad they brought up those horrible satellite interviews, by the way. That's when there really was a noticeable shift.

Didn't those bomb in the ratings too, despite being advertised?

I don't usually care about that stuff, because there's a lot that goes into play as far as ratings, but they want him to be the face and they're unrelenting. Despite the fact that there have been signs for a long time that it wasn't working, in multiple ways.


----------



## Batz

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Read that earlier. Nice piece, really spot on.

What I think he forgets to mention, or doesn't really completely address that the product and the talent were held back so not one could get too over. He does point out how Ambrose got a major push and suddenly got dropped as Roman gets a win over Rollins when Ambrose never could, Ziggler the same with getting cooled down after Roman's return, etc. But the entire product was put on hold so Roman could get on top of the card, and it was one of the many reasons why post-mania was unbearable to watch.

Not to mention he wasn't ready. He's been a single star for less than a year. And in that year it showed that he has little talent to show for from being basically a hot tag with a hot tagline in what was a great 3-man group. It showed when he was carried in matches after matches, and it showed when he did promos and struggled to do anything right. Whether it be messing up his lines, or forgetting the lines, or getting lines that just make him look like a fool. It showed that Creative knew nothing about his strengths, his weaknesses, or what they were doing at all. It was just Vince McMahon and Triple H having a hard one for a good-looking cousin of The Rock who had a signature move with the name "Superman" in it.. They had no clue what Roman could bring to the table. They ignored the fact that he was raw, and still is, because they wanted Brock Lesnar's payoff defeat ASAP.

Royal Rumble was the ultimate sum of all of that. A rushed and miscalculated disaster. Having Bryan get eliminated early, and all the other top faces getting literally thrown out like yesterday's hot garbage. Then to send the Rock out? All done to make sure Roman at the end of the night got over. Nothing worked, it did fail - and once again showed that a group of 30 or so writers do not have a clue what they're doing. Run by a man who has everyone convinced he built this industry from the ground up, when infact he's doing the exact opposite.

So glad no one bought it. Just goes to show how little Creative has come into understanding it's audience. This was over a year in the making? And this is what's to show for? You're next top face is barely getting a reaction just weeks before the big payoff? I don't think you could've have done this worse, but watching this crew for so long I'd beg to differ actually.

They think we're complete idiots. That we don't know what's going on, that we'll love whoever The Rock endorses. We'll love whoever beats the mean monster Brock Lesnar. We know there's a clear difference between and a No Holds Barred match and a No DQ match.

We boo because we know that you think we're stupid. Week after week the audience get their intelligence insulted either by the product or the talents telling us straight up we hate our lives. Get over yourselves, and get with the real program that you're wrong. It's not that we don't like Roman Reigns. We don't like what you're doing, and because we know you don't know what you're doing. And having Mark Henry come out telling us that we're wrong and we should believe doesn't change that you're wrong. Having Daniel Bryan shake his hands telling us he's ready does not make him ready.

WM31 has yet to happen, so who knows. We may be wrong, but I really doubt it. I know I'm too emotionally invested in this, it's just hard to believe that after all this time Vince and his crew have made no progress. Their minds remain to be shut, and the same old backwards industry is as backwards as ever. You say you hear us, but are you even listening?


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Completely correct


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

The fans aren't buying it because he's a hack and he's been completely mishandled, but fan reactions don't determine pushes, so I don't see how you can call it a fall of grace. He isn't falling from anything because they don't care.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Batz said:


> Read that earlier. Nice piece, really spot on.
> 
> What I think he forgets to mention, or doesn't really completely address that the product and the talent were held back so not one could get too over.


Right, and this has been going on for a really long time. I totally believe that Cesaro's momentum was purposely derailed, because Vince didn't want another babyface getting more over than Reigns. 

I think the same with Ziggler to a lesser extent, with the stupid firing storyline, and then having him team with Ryback and Rowan. :lol

They did absolutely nothing with the fact that he was red, red, hot. I'm still shocked they let him win that TLC match.

Most importantly, they literally shat on not just everyone in the Rumble, but the Rumble event itself, by not giving a damn about how horrible that match was. Their entire intention was to protect Reigns, not put on the best show.

It reminds me of how writers write for Vince, rather than for the audience.

Vince booked that entire Rumble for Reigns, not for anything else AT ALL.

I just wrote more about this in another thread:


LilOlMe said:


> Rotf at them having Henry show a clip of him getting his ass kicked the week before on Smackdown. Who the fuck does that?!
> 
> Him putting Roman over after getting his ass kicked is kind of typical, but who the hell actually says "let's watch a clip of it again"?
> 
> This Roman push is horrible, because they can't even book simple shit like that in a realistic manner. It so reminded me of them ruining the entire Royal Rumble booking, solely on the basis of trying to protect Reigns. They literally threw the entire match away, because they didn't want anyone else or any other moment to get real, sustained, shine.
> 
> Couldn't have anyone that the fans liked there at the end, to build drama or intrigue, because God forbid they root for them over Reigns.
> 
> Just awful.



ETA: And let's not forget that the whole purpose of Brock breaking the streak was to coronate Reigns. So Vince not only sacrificed Undertaker for Reigns, he sacrificed every other superstar who may have otherwise benefited from a win over Taker.

For instance, Bray can't beat Taker, because in Vince's mind, it makes Reigns beating Brock, who beat the Undertaker, less special.


----------



## freezingtsmoove

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

More like people just like booing face heavyweights

Cena, Del Rio, Sheamus, Batista etc etc etc


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Batz said:


> Read that earlier. Nice piece, really spot on.
> 
> What I think he forgets to mention, or doesn't really completely address that the product and the talent were held back so not one could get too over. He does point out how Ambrose got a major push and suddenly got dropped as Roman gets a win over Rollins when Ambrose never could, Ziggler the same with getting cooled down after Roman's return, etc. But the entire product was put on hold so Roman could get on top of the card, and it was one of the many reasons why post-mania was unbearable to watch.
> 
> Not to mention he wasn't ready. He's been a single star for less than a year. And in that year it showed that he has little talent to show for from being basically a hot tag with a hot tagline in what was a great 3-man group. It showed when he was carried in matches after matches, and it showed when he did promos and struggled to do anything right. Whether it be messing up his lines, or forgetting the lines, or getting lines that just make him look like a fool. It showed that Creative knew nothing about his strengths, his weaknesses, or what they were doing at all. It was just Vince McMahon and Triple H having a hard one for a good-looking cousin of The Rock who had a signature move with the name "Superman" in it.. They had no clue what Roman could bring to the table. They ignored the fact that he was raw, and still is, because they wanted Brock Lesnar's payoff defeat ASAP.
> 
> Royal Rumble was the ultimate sum of all of that. A rushed and miscalculated disaster. Having Bryan get eliminated early, and all the other top faces getting literally thrown out like yesterday's hot garbage. Then to send the Rock out? All done to make sure Roman at the end of the night got over. Nothing worked, it did fail - and once again showed that a group of 30 or so writers do not have a clue what they're doing. Run by a man who has everyone convinced he built this industry from the ground up, when infact he's doing the exact opposite.
> 
> So glad no one bought it. Just goes to show how little Creative has come into understanding it's audience. This was over a year in the making? And this is what's to show for? You're next top face is barely getting a reaction just weeks before the big payoff? I don't think you could've have done this worse, but watching this crew for so long I'd beg to differ actually.
> 
> They think we're complete idiots. That we don't know what's going on, that we'll love whoever The Rock endorses. We'll love whoever beats the mean monster Brock Lesnar. We know there's a clear difference between and a No Holds Barred match and a No DQ match.
> 
> We boo because we know that you think we're stupid. Week after week the audience get their intelligence insulted either by the product or the talents telling us straight up we hate our lives. Get over yourselves, and get with the real program that you're wrong. It's not that we don't like Roman Reigns. We don't like what you're doing, and because we know you don't know what you're doing. And having Mark Henry come out telling us that we're wrong and we should believe doesn't change that you're wrong. Having Daniel Bryan shake his hands telling us he's ready does not make him ready.
> 
> WM31 has yet to happen, so who knows. We may be wrong, but I really doubt it. I know I'm too emotionally invested in this, it's just hard to believe that after all this time Vince and his crew have made no progress. Their minds remain to be shut, and the same old backwards industry is as backwards as ever. You say you hear us, but are you even listening?


This and the guy from reddit are my thoughts exactly thanks for typing this so I didn't had to :applause


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

This is absolutely correct. But of course, there's extremes on both sides that go, "Derp, it's only because of Bryan. Vanilla midgets. Had his moment" or "Derp, believe that, everything about him is shit, and you're shit for liking him." These are minorities. Most of us (I'm assuming, not trying to speak for everyone) that are against Reigns fall in line with what this brilliant summary is saying. But everyone would rather insult and troll one another and ignore valid reasoning and valid criticisms, and yeah, sometimes I fall into the vortex of just making jokes and insulting Reigns, but I also try to be up front and give out reasons when necessary, and this post explains how I feel thoroughly.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Interesting read, thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Cliff notes: Roman's "fall from grace" basically comes from the IWC's jealousy that he is getting the title over the wrestlers they like.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

All of this is on the premise that people didn't care for Reigns after the Shield split which cannot be further away from the truth. People were chanting "This is awesome" just seeing Reigns-Triple H face to face and this is barely a month after the split I am talking about.

Reigns was by far the most popular member of the Shield at the point of split, Rollins had trampolined in popularity due to his drastically improved mic skills in the build up to the Payback match to add to this incredible wrestling repertoire, meanwhile Ambrose was just stagnant and basically hadn't improved on anything since his debut.

Ambrose was incredibly lucky to get the Rollins feud while Reigns remained directionless. Instead of improving Ambrose actually starting deteriorating with his embarrassing jelly shoulder and constipated faces promos every week most of which didn't even get a reaction from the crowd, in spite of that they kept pushing him and had him feud with Cena himself who openly endorsed him as the "brightest young star". Ambrose was opening and closing shows with tons of mic time and high profile matches but couldn't capitalize on anything and crumbled under pressure which was evident by his even more embarrassing promos wherein he couldn't go a sentence without his dumb antics. Ambrose is the last person anyone should be talking about of someone deserving a push.

Reigns on the other hand made the most of whatever opportunities he got in half baked feuds, he gave a stellar performance at SS Vs Orton in his FIRST singles PPV match in the high end of the card and was consistently improving until he got injured. Even when he returned it was nothing short of a triumphant return and the crowd was firmly behind him every week, there hadn't been a SINGLE trace of displeasure from any crowd for Reigns right from the Shield split to the RR. Hell even after the RR there hasn't been a single crowd which has been hostile towards him. People are tremendously exaggerating the effect of the crowd at the RR which was just a one off crowd of disgruntled crybabies who had come to the event with a set agenda. Reigns is definitely ready and raring to main event WM and I'm pretty sure he will make it a hat trick of great singles PPV matches.


----------



## Batz

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> Right, and this has been going on for a really long time. I totally believe that Cesaro's momentum was purposely derailed, because Vince didn't want another babyface getting more over than Reigns.
> 
> I think the same with Ziggler to a lesser extent, with the stupid firing storyline, and then having him team with Ryback and Rowan. :lol
> 
> They did absolutely nothing with the fact that he was red, red, hot. I'm still shocked they let him win that TLC match.
> 
> Most importantly, they literally shat on not just everyone in the Rumble, but the Rumble event in itself, by not giving a damn about how horrible that match was. Their entire intention was to protect Reigns, not put on the best show.
> 
> It reminds me of how writers write for Vince, rather than for the audience.
> 
> Vince booked that entire Rumble for Reigns, not for anything else AT ALL.
> 
> I just wrote more about this in another thread:


So unorganic. When Austin was put on top as the face of industry, he was over as one can be. When The Rock was the face of the industry, he was over as one can be. Hulk Hogan was the hottest thing around when he was put on top as the industry leader, even John Cena was at the top during his time. Hell, even HHH was to an extent over when he decided he can win a couple dozen titles.

Roman cannot share any of that. After WM31, he will be the face of the industry. Bar none. It's Roman Reigns as the guy... and yet nothing. It's crickets when his music hits, people yawning to death through his matches, and cringing when he's put on the mic. He is lacking in every department from ability to connect with the crowd, inability to put on a good and engaging match, to utter words that make people go :mark: and not fpalm, to get people to stand up and cheer or even boo when his music hits. He doesn't have much going for him, but this guy will now be _the guy_ representing not just this company, but this industry.

It's unbearable to watch someone who could truly have been something big, who even I believe could have been the face of the industry and be successful at that, but instead he's where he's at. It's hard to watch. I don't know how WM31 will play out, I'm not saying I'm 100% right and you should take my word as gospel. I'm just baffled and confused as anyone else - but most importantly I am really disappointed in this company.


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> Cliff notes: Roman's "fall from grace" basically comes from the IWC's *jealousy* that he is getting the title over the wrestlers they like.












Seriously, though. Article was spot on.


----------



## Dec_619

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> Cliff notes: Roman's "fall from grace" basically comes from the IWC's jealousy that he is getting the title over the wrestlers they like.


Well, no, not really. 

You've got a whole list of Wresters who have actually worked there arse off to deserve it.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



-SAW- said:


> Seriously, though. Article was spot on.


lol, you must not have read this part then:

"WWE books the absolute worst Royal Rumble match in history, making the previous year's look like a delicious piece of cake in comparison. They take that hot Ambrose push and say fuck you. They take the rise of Dolph Ziggler and say fuck you. And yes, most importantly, they take the return of Daniel Bryan, and possibly one of the best stories we could have ever had, and say fuck you."


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> lol, you must not have read this part then:
> 
> "WWE books the absolute worst Royal Rumble match in history, making the previous year's look like a delicious piece of cake in comparison. They take that hot Ambrose push and say fuck you. They take the rise of Dolph Ziggler and say fuck you. And yes, most importantly, they take the return of Daniel Bryan, and possibly one of the best stories we could have ever had, and say fuck you."


They were tossed like PIECES OF DOG SHIT, and done nothing with, solely to protect Reigns. Do you not understand that?

Do you think anyone in this world gave a shit to see Kane and Big Show as the de facto final two? 

Why do you think that was done? Answer honestly.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

So we're now promoting random dudes on reddit ?


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Thom Yorke said:


> So we're now promoting random dudes on reddit ?


Why the fuck not when they put out content that good?


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> Right, and this has been going on for a really long time. I totally believe that Cesaro's momentum was purposely derailed, because Vince didn't want another babyface getting more over than Reigns.
> 
> I think the same with Ziggler to a lesser extent, with the stupid firing storyline, and then having him team with Ryback and Rowan. :lol
> 
> They did absolutely nothing with the fact that he was red, red, hot. I'm still shocked they let him win that TLC match.
> 
> Most importantly, they literally shat on not just everyone in the Rumble, but the Rumble event in itself, by not giving a damn about how horrible that match was. Their entire intention was to protect Reigns, not put on the best show.
> 
> It reminds me of how writers write for Vince, rather than for the audience.
> 
> Vince booked that entire Rumble for Reigns, not for anything else AT ALL.
> 
> I just wrote more about this in another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: And let's not forget that the whole purpose of Brock breaking the streak was to coronate Reigns. So Vince not only sacrificed Undertaker for Reigns, he sacrificed every other superstar who may have otherwise benefited from a win over Taker.
> 
> For instance, Bray can't beat Taker, because in Vince's mind, it makes Reigns beating Brock, who beat the Undertaker, less special.


do any of these ppl you think are better than roman, do any of them draw? nope...exactly! taker wanted either brock, angle or cena to break the streak, and it is stupid talking about a db main event when it wouldn't happen and shouldn't happen for that matter. roman is a part of a youth movement and he is most deserving of the fight with brock.


----------



## People Power

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Completely agree, great read.
:applause


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> lol, you must not have read this part then:
> 
> "WWE books the absolute worst Royal Rumble match in history, making the previous year's look like a delicious piece of cake in comparison. They take that hot Ambrose push and say fuck you. They take the rise of Dolph Ziggler and say fuck you. And yes, most importantly, they take the return of Daniel Bryan, and possibly one of the best stories we could have ever had, and say fuck you."





LilOlMe said:


> They were tossed like PIECES OF DOG SHIT, and done nothing with, solely to protect Reigns. Do you not understand that?
> 
> Do you think anyone in this world gave a shit to see Kane and Big Show as the de facto final two?
> 
> Why do you think that was done? Answer honestly.


What he said.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Thom Yorke said:


> So we're now promoting random dudes on reddit ?


I hope mods don't close this thread due to a lack of comprehension, because I saw one time a mod totally misunderstood the rule.

The rule is that you're not supposed to use random reddit's as a source of info/dirt, but there's absolutely nothing wrong with posting an opinion, and saying that it's something you agree with.

It's a good conversation starter, and it doesn't make a difference where the opinion comes from.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> do any of these ppl you think are better than roman, do any of them draw? nope...exactly! taker wanted either brock, angle or cena to break the streak, and it is stupid talking about a db main event when it wouldn't happen and shouldn't happen for that matter. roman is a part of a youth movement and he is most deserving of the fight with brock.


Reigns doesn't draw, and the people mentioned in my post aren't even all people I want. I don't even like Cesaro, but there's no denying the fact that he was ultra-over. Vince refused to capitalize on it, because his focus is on Reigns, and Reigns only.

Hell, Vince even sacrificed Cena to make Brock look stronger, which thus, in his mind, would make Reigns long stronger in the end when he took down the beast.

This had a ripple effect, because then he had Cena make Bray look like a complete chump the next night on RAW, to try to undue the damage Vince thought he/Brock did to Cena.

The rest of your post is nonsense noise, with nothing to back it up. 

Vince's purpose for ending the streak was to crown Reigns.

I don't really have a problem with the streak ending, btw.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Dec_619 said:


> Well, no, not really.
> 
> You've got a whole list of Wresters who have actually worked there arse off to deserve it.


like who? it's a business. many of you thought both rock-cena wrestlemaniaes wouldn't draw, they broke records. most of the ppl you guys feel deserve it don't make money yet.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> They were tossed like PIECES OF DOG SHIT, and done nothing with, solely to protect Reigns. Do you not understand that?
> 
> Do you think anyone in this world gave a shit to see Kane and Big Show as the de facto final two?
> 
> Why do you think that was done? Answer honestly.


Ok, here's the thing, essentially people are upset because Reigns has climbed up the ladder while dudes like Ambrose and Ziggler have not. Ziggler is midcard for life, I've made plenty of posts explaining why over my stay here at WF. He'll get a spot light if a top guy gets injured for a bit, but this guy is never going to be a bonafied main eventer.

Ambrose will have his time eventually. I'm figuring it will be sooner rather then later when he has a feud with Reigns over the title. The big thing is though Ambrose is a natural heel, the face thing is going well, but we're not going to see this guy blow up until he has that heel turn. 

As for Bryan - the guy had his shot last year. It was alright but if he didn't get injured, it really looked like he was going to have one of those lackluster title reigns like CM Punk did. That's just conjecture of course, but the Kane stuff was going nowhere.

Reigns of course has a lot of room for improvement, but IMO, the guy does have some sort of it factor that we aren't really getting from a Daniel Bryan or Ziggler (to be fair, Ambrose may have it too) where they can bring in new fans. And when I'm talking new fans, I'm not talking about ROH marks, rather people that watch the show for the entertainment value as opposed to the ring work. 

I see people comparing Bryan to Hogan, Austin and the Rock... there's a big difference though, Hogan, Austin, and the Rock brought in boom periods. Putting the strap on Bryan just placates to the already existing fan base that will clearly watch regardless of what happens. Now there is a good chance that Reigns will flop, but what if he doesn't? And if he does flop, the same people that are yelling "THIS IS BULLSHIT, VINCE IS PISSING ON US, BY WRESTLEMANIA 33 I'M GOING TO QUIT WATCHING" are still going to stick around. That is my take on why they are probably giving Reigns the shot.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> Reigns doesn't draw, and the people mentioned in my post aren't even people I want. I don't even like Cesaro, but there's no denying the fact that he was ultra-over.
> 
> *The rest of your post is nonsense noise, with nothing to back it up. *
> 
> Vince's purpose for ending the streak was to crowd Reigns.
> 
> I don't really have a problem with the streak ending, btw.


so 1)you don't know what you are talking about and 2)you still post pretending like you do.

1-undertaker wanted brock to break the streak. fact. hence why he went to that ufc fight.
2-rr have never main evented yet so you saying he can't draw isn't based on evidence.
3- you talk to vince personally?
4- the bold is pot meeting kettle.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

@Rick James, so basically, you're doing what you accuse others of doing. You view those people as unimportant, and therefore feel Reigns should be pushed above them.

My only point is that there are some people who resent the fact that Reigns is pushed over their favorites, but there are many other people who see that the whole thing is negatively affecting the entire industry/multiple storylines/events. There are those, like myself, who have a problem with the way that it's being done.

On top of that, you throw in the fact that it's being done for someone who is truly not ready. That's the main thing. It's not even a situation where it's "I'd prefer this guy." It's this guy is not living up to everything that's being built for him.

It's why people were ok with Brock's monster push, but not Sheamus'.

Were you ok with Del Rio's push, btw? Because they didn't pull half of these stunts that they're pulling with Reigns.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> do any of these ppl you think are better than roman, do any of them draw? nope...exactly! taker wanted either brock, angle or cena to break the streak, and it is stupid talking about a db main event when it wouldn't happen and shouldn't happen for that matter. roman is a part of a youth movement and he is most deserving of the fight with brock.


Taker wanted a match with Daniel Bryan last year. That's a FUCKING FACT. He requested it. That's how FUCKING AWESOME Bryan is

Roman is part of a LOOKS movement. The youth movement is Bryan, Cesario, Ziggler, etc. 

You know, young guys with ACTUAL FUCKING TALENT.


----------



## BrettSK

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> Cliff notes: Roman's "fall from grace" basically comes from the IWC's jealousy that he is getting the title over the wrestlers they like.


Reigns getting the main event spot is a simple business move by WWE, so they can make him the face of the company and use him for advertising and promotion.

You can't say he's earned that spot over guys like Bryan, Ziggler and Ambrose, who are all more popular with the audience. They want Reigns so they can put him front and center on products and merchandise because he has a good look, cool name and is related to The Rock, which makes him "cool" to management.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

@TERRASTAR18 lmao at Reigns hasn't main-evented. Yet you've determined that Cesaro and Ziggler don't draw based on what? Your posts aren't too bright.

Taker did not ask for Brock to break the streak last year. He had to be talked into it. It was Vince's idea, and the entire blueprint was designed to put Reigns over. Why do you think they made Brock look like a beast last year, while doing fuck all with him the years before? Don't be obtuse. Or maybe you truly just don't get it, which is sad.


----------



## wonder goat

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Pretty spot on. Those "via satellite" promos always seemed like a dumb idea to me, since it just came across as WWE desperately trying to remind fans he still existed, even though they almost never do anything like that with their other wrestlers when they get injured.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> Ok, here's the thing, essentially people are upset because Reigns has climbed up the ladder while dudes like Ambrose and Ziggler have not. Ziggler is midcard for life, I've made plenty of posts explaining why over my stay here at WF. He'll get a spot light if a top guy gets injured for a bit, but this guy is never going to be a bonafied main eventer.
> 
> Ambrose will have his time eventually. I'm figuring it will be sooner rather then later when he has a feud with Reigns over the title. The big thing is though Ambrose is a natural heel, the face thing is going well, but we're not going to see this guy blow up until he has that heel turn.
> 
> As for Bryan - the guy had his shot last year. It was alright but if he didn't get injured, it really looked like he was going to have one of those lackluster title reigns like CM Punk did. That's just conjecture of course, but the Kane stuff was going nowhere.
> 
> Reigns of course has a lot of room for improvement, but IMO, the guy does have some sort of it factor that we aren't really getting from a Daniel Bryan or Ziggler (to be fair, Ambrose may have it too) where they can bring in new fans. And when I'm talking new fans, I'm not talking about ROH marks, rather people that watch the show for the entertainment value as opposed to the ring work.


I don't think you actually know what it factor is. Bryan is the ONLY guy in the PG era to have it, and I'll argue that point with anybody. There's a reason why NOBODY got as over as him in the PG Era, including Punk and Cena.

Actually, I take it back. One other guy has the it factor, Brock Lesnar



Rick_James said:


> I see people comparing Bryan to Hogan, Austin and the Rock... there's a big difference though, Hogan, Austin, and the Rock brought in boom periods.


They brought in boom periods because they were booked properly, Bryan never was. Neither was Punk. When has WWE ever treated Bryan like "the guy" a.k.a. the Cena/Reigns treatment? That's right. Never


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> @TERRASTAR18 lmao at Reigns hasn't main-evented. Yet you've determined that Cesaro and Ziggler don't draw based on what? Your posts aren't too bright.
> 
> Taker did not ask for Brock to break the streak last year. He had to be talked into it. It was Vince's idea, and the entire blueprint was designed to put Reigns over. Why do you think they made Brock look like a beast last year, while doing fuck all with him the years before? Don't be obtuse. Or maybe you truly just don't get it, which is sad.


didn't ziggler have the belt(whc on two occasions)and headline smackdown? ratings were terrible- so he didn't draw.simple.


you need to do your research....the problem with you smarks is you go on rants but never know what you are talking about. vince didn't want the streak broken because it was a big draw. taker was the one who had the descision because vince respects him. use your brain if vince wanted it he would've had cena do it. again learn before you post nonsense.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> ^So basically, you're doing what you accuse others of doing. You view those people as unimportant, and therefore feel Reigns should be pushed above them.
> 
> My only point is that there are some people who resent the fact that Reigns is pushed over their favorites, but there are many other people who see that the whole thing is negatively effect the entire industry/multiple storylines/events. There are those, like myself, who have a problem with the way that it's being done.
> 
> On top of that, you throw in the fact that it's being done for someone who is not ready. That's the main thing. It's not even a situation where it's "I'd prefer this guy." It's this guy is not living up to everything that's being built for him.
> 
> It's why people were ok with Brock's monster push, but not Sheamus'.
> 
> Were you ok with Del Rio's push, btw? Because they didn't pull half of these stunts that they're pulls.


Essentially I don't mind those guys not getting the shot. Ambrose is on the back burner, his time will come. Ziggler appeals to work rate marks, the guy does gay stuff like swivel his hips during his entrance and during the match lol.... he's missing the elements of really being a super star, he just does the wacky selling and runs around a lot. And Bryan's already got a shot last year. The guy got put over as far as you possibly could be. Bryan's still going to be a top guy, just not at this very moment. 

To be honest Daniel Bryan's fan base probably shot themselves in the foot with Reigns, they gave the guy a huge reaction at the 2013 Rumble just to spite Batista, so they are pretty much a part of the cause and effect here.

To be frank, a big part of it I suspect is that the WWE is probably tired of the DB fan base that trolls the shows. Organic isn't the right word to describe this either, when people chant his name in segments that he has nothing to do with because they are doing fantasy booking in their mind and wish he was a part of the angle... it ends up getting weird after awhile. Ditto with stuff like "this is awesome chants" when the guy is just kicking someone. 

As for Reigns, the guy has a potential IT factor. He won a lot of matches against huge names in a believable fashion, and while the Shield was a unit, he would get the 3 count. The guy has a "bad ass" factor about him that we don't really get out of a lot of the guys on the roster that the work rate marks identify with. 

Del Rio's push is a wacky thing, not the same because he's really just an extension of what Rusev is now, where he gets the spotlight so he can finally put over "the guy". I didn't mind Del Rio's push to be honest, to an extent I wish they would've had him win certain matches that he didn't, like during his 6 month feud with Sheamus.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

I agree.


----------



## TNA is Here

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

I maintain that even though I'm no super-fan of his that they booked Reigns to oblivion. He could have been the guy but maybe not right now and at least with better booking. It's about timing. Vince made Rock a star by doing a lot of things right once switching him back and forth from heel to face a couple of times until they got him right. And by 2000 he was one of the biggest stars in Wrestling History. 

Instead of burying everybody in the Rumble to make Reigns look good, they could have given these guys some show-stealing moments to make the people happy. And for crying-out-loud, bring back Bryan AFTER the Rumble and SAY IT on Raw to make sure people don't takeover the show like the year before. 

And you know what? To maintain Bryan's star status and give him the candy to his enormous fanbase, just give Bryan, Brock Lesnar on Raw. Yes, give the fans a Brock-Bryan match, make it epic, but Brock retains. So Bryan would had his chance and not succeed. Vince don't care about Bryan anyway so he wouldn't mind wasting money on free TV on Bryan. 

As for Mania for Bryan, instead of wasting our time on this silly IC title storyline garbage, why not use the two more over guys in the company in Dean Ambrose and Daniel Bryan and let them go at it, creating a heated feuds between two babyfaces from the after Rumble to Mania. WWE succeeded in doing that years before between Bret and Shawn in their Iron Man match. Let these red hot stars go on a collision course at Mania and steal the show. It could have been on the level of Macho-Steamboat. Hell go ahead and make it a Iron Man match, 1 freakin hour and tear it up. 

Instead, they seem so afraid to miss the boat with RR that they keep trying to make him over and they don't want to make anybody else look too good it seems. Just in case.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Arkham258 said:


> Taker wanted a match with Daniel Bryan last year. That's a FUCKING FACT. He requested it. That's how FUCKING AWESOME Bryan is
> 
> Roman is part of a LOOKS movement. The youth movement is Bryan, Cesario, Ziggler, etc.
> 
> You know, young guys with ACTUAL FUCKING TALENT.


you sound idiotic....some of you smarks are professional trolls...why the hell would taker want db if he went to a ufc fight to get brock? why would he want db if db was a part of a massive push to get the wwe title. do you think before you post? some of you smarks aren't that smart.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> didn't ziggler have the belt(whc on two occasions)and headline smackdown? ratings were terrible- so he didn't draw.simple.
> 
> 
> you need to do your research....the problem with you smarks is you go on rants but never know what you are talking about. vince didn't want the streak broken because it was a big draw. taker was the one who had the descision because vince respects him. use your brain if vince wanted it he would've had cena do it. again learn before you post nonsense.


Both times ziggler was champion didn't even lasted 2 weeks the first time he won it when he was paired with Vickie only to lose it to Edge the same night.

And the second time he got a concussion right after winning the title so he was stripped the week after.

So how can we determined if the man drew a dime as champion when he didn't even held the belt for 2 weeks combined.

If anyone needs to do research is you.


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> didn't ziggler have the belt(whc on two occasions)and headline smackdown? ratings were terrible- so he didn't draw.simple.
> 
> 
> you need to do your research....the problem with you smarks is you go on rants but never know what you are talking about. vince didn't want the streak broken because it was a big draw. taker was the one who had the descision because vince respects him. use your brain if vince wanted it he would've had cena do it. again learn before you post nonsense.


These are some of the most uninformed posts I've ever seen on here, and that's saying something.

You're not too versed on Ziggler, though you're just pulling stuff out of your butt, right?

Not even worth humoring, but why don't you take a look at the current RAW numbers, if that's the way you think it works anyway. Or are we pretending that Reigns isn't the man right now?

Moving on, the poster is right about the satellite interviews, but whatever, I don't mind being reminded of wrestlers, even if they don't do it for most wrestlers.

They promoted it as big events though, and it bombed, just in the presentation of it, not even talking about numbers. How do you fuck that up?

If it were anyone else, Vince would have pulled the plug THEN.

While I'm here, was there any proof about Reigns supposedly having an earpiece during the post-Rumble sit down with Lesnar? How did that talk come about?

If true, it's astonishing the lengths they'll go to, when they KNOW he's not ready.

Which is why ultimately I think they'll have Seth cash in. Vince is stubborn, but that's a way to get out of the failure without admitting that it's a failure.

ETA: TERRASTAR dude is obviously a troll. I don't know why any of us are bothering to humor him.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



TERRASTAR18 said:


> you sound idiotic....some of you smarks are professional trolls...why the hell would taker want db if he went to a ufc fight to get brock? why would he want db if db was a part of a massive push to get the wwe title. do you think before you post? some of you smarks aren't that smart.


Oh really? I'm the one who is not smart?

It's called FACTS. The foundation of EVERY argument I make. Here's your proof:

http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/articles/the-end-of-the-streak-what-undertaker-really-wanted


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Here, I'll even include a quote just to make your life easier

"Multiple sources; wzronline, wrestlinginc and wrestling observer newsletter, have all reported similarly, several months ago, that The Undertaker had expressed a desire to work with Daniel Bryan at last night's WM30 event. Of course, at the time, most people (myself included) didn't think too much of this. The only truly remarkable thing I saw behind this was expressed in the sentiment, "Wow. I hope Daniel Bryan realizes the compliment that he was just paid. Undertaker has asked to work with him; specifically! That's an incredible honor!"


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> You make the most uninformed posts I've ever seen on here, and that's saying something.
> 
> You're not too versed on Ziggler, though you pull stuff out of your ass, right?
> 
> Not even worth humoring, but why don't you take a look at the current RAW numbers, if that's the way you think it works anyway. Or are we pretending that Reigns isn't the man right now?
> 
> Moving on, the poster is right about the satellite interviews, but whatever, I don't mind being reminded of wrestlers, even if they don't do it for most wrestlers.
> 
> They promoted it as big events though, and it bombed, just in the presentation of it, not even talking about numbers. How do you fuck that up?
> 
> If it were anyone else, Vince would have pulled the plug THEN.
> 
> While I'm here, was there any proof about Reigns supposedly having an earpiece during the post-Rumble sit down with Lesnar? How did that talk come about?
> 
> If true, it's astonishing the lengths they'll go to, when they KNOW he's not ready.
> 
> Which is why ultimately I think they'll have Seth cash in. Vince is stubborn, but that's a way to get out of the failure without admitting that it's a failure.
> 
> ETA: TERRASTAR dude is obviously a troll. I don't know why any of us are bothering to humor him.


Yeah he is a troll he's the same guy that was saying Rock would legit beat Brock Lesnar in a fight if Brock oversells the match at mania then when everyone told him to gtfo with that bullshit because it wasn't happening he said something bout Brock getting hit by car by rock.

And when I called him an idiot guess what? I got a banned. He's the type of troll that baits you just to report you.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Arkham258 said:


> I don't think you actually know what it factor is. Bryan is the ONLY guy in the PG era to have it, and I'll argue that point with anybody. There's a reason why NOBODY got as over as him in the PG Era, including Punk and Cena.
> 
> Actually, I take it back. One other guy has the it factor, Brock Lesnar
> 
> 
> 
> They brought in boom periods because they were booked properly, Bryan never was. Neither was Punk. When has WWE ever treated Bryan like "the guy" a.k.a. the Cena/Reigns treatment? That's right. Never


Bryan's IT factor is honestly more similar to Mankind then anyone else. The thing is, whereas Mankind generated sympathy from the bumps he took, Daniel Bryan generated sympathy from people feeling bad for his booking. 

The Rock received bad booking for a ton of his career despite being massively popular. The Rock lost 3 wrestlemania main events in a row, even when he was rising and getting reaction, he was still jobbing to Ken Shamrock over the IC title. He was on the receiving end of lots of Austin beatdowns during a lot of his stints too. 

Back to Bryan though, seriously if you follow his rise and everything, it all goes back to his booking. The thing is, the guy is over because of sympathy from long term fans that hold resentment over "bigger guys" usually getting the shot. The issue is, that type of stuff won't connect with fans that don't follow the behind the scenes stuff. 

Reigns on the flip side has the credible bad ass thing going on which can go a long way. That's pretty much how both Austin and the Rock got over. It wasn't through an impressive work rate (in fact by the point Austin really made it, most of his matches just consisted of him throwing punches Dean Ambrose style). The WWE already has tons of work rate guys, they don't really have that "intimidating bad ass" minus Ryback and Rusev (I'm not going to count guys that should retire like Kane or Mark Henry). Because of that, Reigns has potential to bring in new fans. That's my take on it at least.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> Bryan's IT factor is honestly more similar to Mankind then anyone else. The thing is, whereas Mankind generated sympathy from the bumps he took, Daniel Bryan generated sympathy from people feeling bad for his booking.
> 
> The Rock received bad booking for a ton of his career despite being massively popular. The Rock lost 3 wrestlemania main events in a row, even when he was rising and getting reaction, he was still jobbing to Ken Shamrock over the IC title. He was on the receiving end of lots of Austin beatdowns during a lot of his stints too.
> 
> Back to Bryan though, seriously if you follow his rise and everything, it all goes back to his booking. The thing is, the guy is over because of sympathy from long term fans that hold resentment over "bigger guys" usually getting the shot. The issue is, that type of stuff won't connect with fans that don't follow the behind the scenes stuff.


All of the casuals doing yes chants were not following the behind the scenes stuff. Your argument is invalid.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S.

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

This is the thing though why does this have to constantly be repeated?

It's like okay we get that Roman has gotten a push "undeservingly" but how many times does it need to be recited & broken down as to why it's undeserved? Wasn't the first 100 times enough?


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Arkham258 said:


> All of the casuals doing yes chants were not following the behind the scenes stuff. Your argument is invalid.


It's less the work rate and more the booking. If you get 10 guys chanting any word long enough, people will start joining in. Examples of this: 

- "this is awesome" chants during segments of the match where people are just doing wrist locks

- The "what" chant

- Crazy crowds like the one after Wrestlemania last year that were doing stuff like chanting "Michael Cole"

Unless of course you believe that Michael Cole is actually over.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> It's less the work rate and more the booking. If you get 10 guys chanting any word long enough, people will start joining in. Examples of this:
> 
> - "this is awesome" chants during segments of the match where people are just doing wrist locks
> 
> - The "what" chant
> 
> - Crazy crowds like the one after Wrestlemania last year that were doing stuff like chanting "Michael Cole"
> 
> Unless of course you believe that Michael Cole is actually over.


None of which match the ENORMOUS number of people doing the yes chants because everything you just said is done by smarks

Bryan's reactions were ENORMOUS because of smarks AND marks chanting yes.

That's "it factor". Even Punk couldn't unite people like that, and Cena was so incapable of it WWE stopped trying.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

That is a great summation. I really hope that Brock was right in his promo and he fucks him up. Remember how worried we were at summerslam that Cena was going to beat Lesnar? Then Lesnar comes out and absolutely humiliates him just like he said he would. I'm hoping he FUCKS UP Reigns just like he says he will too and restores my faith. If Reigns spears him for the win, I'm done for a while again (I've only been watching regularly for the past year after a decade away (Cena)). If Rollins tries to cash in on Reigns and Reigns spears him too and beats him, I am done for at least another decade.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Arkham258 said:


> None of which match the ENORMOUS number of people doing the yes chants because everything you just said is done by smarks
> 
> Bryan's reactions were ENORMOUS because of smarks AND marks chanting yes.
> 
> That's "it factor". Even Punk couldn't unite people like that, and Cena was so incapable of it WWE stopped trying.


Honestly from what I've seen the "What" chants can be massive when done right. R Truth for example has gotten HUGE "what" chants, I wouldn't really say the guy was over though. And I'm not saying Daniel Bryan doesn't get reaction, but what I'm saying is the real factor in what got him over was the booking he got, in particular the sympathy generated from the 18 second loss to Sheamus.

"Fandango'ing" is another example, and it's not that Fandango is over, rather the fans just find it fun to chant stuff lol. Again, Bryan is far more over then Fandango is and he is a huge deal. But the reality is, that chants aren't as effective these days as they were in times of the past. Fans chant stuff for the hell of it now, Paul Heyman said it best when he pretty much implied that these people just want to get on TV lol.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Rusev, maybe.


And now da American Superhero- who never gives up will bury Rusev in an unprecendented manner come WM 31:CENA That's WWE for us:vince5


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> It's less the work rate and more the booking. If you get 10 guys chanting any word long enough, people will start joining in. Examples of this:
> 
> - "this is awesome" chants during segments of the match where people are just doing wrist locks
> 
> - The "what" chant
> 
> - Crazy crowds like the one after Wrestlemania last year that were doing stuff like chanting "Michael Cole"
> 
> Unless of course you believe that Michael Cole is actually over.


Have you ever been to a large stadium wrestling/sporting event? People shout and chant crazy crap all the time, and it usually receives nothing but mild derision from the nearby audience members.


----------



## Natsuke

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

People also forgot that Brock Lensar also single-handedly destroyed John Cena. It wasn't even a match, it was a public execution from a monster to a hero. I believe that moment in Summerslam was the actual beginning of Reign's push. John Cena is no longer looked at as the top of the mountain and the face of the WWE, and he no longer was booked as such.

Vince quite vividly sacrificed Undertaker and Cena, whom he protected for years, for Roman Reigns.

That, in itself, is absolutely terrifying.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Rusev, maybe.


His time is up, :CENA's time is now. Rusev- time has come for ya to get :buried 

That's perfect WWE booking 1 2 3 :vince5


----------



## LilOlMe

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> Back to Bryan though, seriously if you follow his rise and everything, it all goes back to his booking. The thing is, the guy is over because of sympathy from long term fans that hold resentment over "bigger guys" usually getting the shot. The issue is, that type of stuff won't connect with fans that don't follow the behind the scenes stuff.


Bryan got the biggest pop since the Austin/Rock days, in random Rhode Island.

I'm not a Bryan fan, btw.

At least you're upfront with the fact that you just don't like Bryan. That's where this stems from, and that's why you're fine with the way Reigns has been pushed. But again, you're doing exactly what you accuse everyone else of. Dismissing what was done to him, simply because you don't like him.

Answer this. If Reigns got Bryan's reactions, do you honestly not believe that he'd be main-eventing Wrestlemania again and again and again?!

These type of reactions for Reigns is Vince's wet dream. YOU wouldn't be dismissing the reactions if they were happening for Reigns.

If we accept that that type of overness would have landed Reigns in the top spot, why isn't the same true for Bryan? And do you not see why his fans wouldn't be upset about this?

But again, it's about WAY more than Bryan. Like I said, I'm not even someone who cares about him, but I know what's happened to him is bullshit.

What's going on with Reigns has a chain effect that affects every other superstar/storyline/potential good show.


----------



## Godway

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Great write-up, and many things echoing my own thoughts on this situation.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Really didn't really need a huge article breakdown when we all know what the deal is here, the whole thing could be summed up just with... 

"Roman Reigns has been booked horribly"

ta-da


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> They missed the part about Roman getting a clean win over Seth, after Ambrose couldn't get ANY win over Seth in many tries.
> 
> Also, many saw through the fact that Seth & Dean often looked like chumps while Reigns rained supreme. All while Seth & Dean did most of the work, of course.
> 
> I'm glad they brought up those horrible satellite interviews, by the way. That's when there really was a noticeable shift.
> 
> Didn't those bomb in the ratings too, despite being advertised?
> 
> I don't usually care about that stuff, because there's a lot that goes into play as far as ratings, but they want him to be the face and they're unrelenting. Despite the fact that there have been signs for a long time that it wasn't working, in multiple ways.



I think what should worry RR fans is he beat Seth clean yet nobody remembers or even cares.. shouldn't a guy that's on the rise who beat Seth after many failed be remembered for that?


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Natsuke said:


> People also forgot that Brock Lensar also single-handedly destroyed John Cena. It wasn't even a match, it was a public execution from a monster to a hero. I believe that moment in Summerslam was the actual beginning of Reign's push. John Cena is no longer looked at as the top of the mountain and the face of the WWE, and he no longer was booked as such.
> 
> Vince quite vividly sacrificed Undertaker and Cena, whom he protected for years, for Roman Reigns.
> 
> That, in itself, is absolutely terrifying.


We also cannot forget the others,

Ambrose, made to be a comedy jobber, taken off show
Cesaro, made to be a jobber and stuck with Heyman bragging bout brock
Ryback, kept out of matches, made a jobber
Wyatt, while not buried against Reigns he lost to cena in such a chump way
Ziggler, huge pops, dropped off the card with no explanation
Orton, had bigger pops than Reigns as a heel, was taken off the air when he got hot.
Bryan, made to job out and look weak, WWE ignored all his main stream attention.

That's 9 guys right there sacrificed for Reigns. (Counting taker/cena)


----------



## NJ88

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

That is pretty much spot on. 

The issue hasn't solely been with Reigns. Although his push has been awful and he hasn't really held up his end of the deal and in my opinion hasn't performed to a high quality, at least not high enough to warrant a main event at Wrestlemania Title Match that's for sure.

The issue has also been with the booking of a whole host of other people. As the article said, while Reigns was away a host of other superstars got very, very over. Dean Ambrose and Dolph Ziggler were incredibly over by the time the Rumble came around and since Reign's return they've both been treated like absolute crap.

The Royal Rumble is where the booking of Reigns and the crowd perception just went terribly. I'm not sure how they did it, but they seem to have done everything possible to get Reigns booed. Dolph Ziggler and Dean Ambrose who got incredibly over (moreso than Reigns) were tossed out of the Rumble like they didn't mean a thing which caused the ire of the fans. 

They brought back Daniel Bryan which was an utterly confusing move if they weren't going to have him win. Bryan is (was) the most over guy they've had in many many years, his story upon return was a fairytale. He'd won the title in the main event of Mania last year, his dad had died, he'd got injured and had been stripped of the title. Bryan winning would have been the perfect story and the fans knew that. What did they do with Bryan? Also tossed him out of the Rumble like he meant nothing. If he wasn't going to win, why have him in? When it was obvious it would generate a negative reaction for the eventual winner?

After the Rumble they've done everything they can think of to make Bryan look bad and actually make him less popular so he pales in comparison to the superhero that is Roman Reigns. The three guys who were so over and who the fans had invested so much in are in a multi person ladder match for the mid-card title nobody cares about and the guy who isn't as over as he should be, hasn't had a good enough push, and at the end of the day, just isn't good enough, is in the main event position. The WWE messed up this build in a major way.


----------



## gamegenie

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Dec_619 said:


> Well, no, not really.
> 
> You've got a whole list of Wresters who have actually worked there arse off to deserve it.


List those wrestlers. 


Because the way I see it, the only wrestler to have worked their ass off is Cesaro and he got shamefully buried after WM30. 

Him and Tyson Kidd as a tag-team champ pair is an embarrassment. Cesaro should be in the main event as a 3-way. 

Cesaro, Reigns, Lesnar 

WrestleMania XXXI


----------



## 3MB4Life

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Wow, Roman Reigns marks (not going to use the word "smark" because that suggests there's something smart about you) are such hypocrites.If Roman's push had ended at Fast Lane, all of you would be whinging and moaning because Roman wasn't getting a main event push instead of Daniel Bryan, but apparently Daniel Bryan smarks are bitches and moaners because we want a more talented wrestler with better promo skills and a mainstream following to main event Wrestlemania. :austin3 really.

And before anyone argues about Bryan being a mainstream draw, people have been doing Yes! chants at baseball games and basketball games and football games. People who aren't even WWE fans. That is an audience you can pull in. Not the supposed mainstream fans that Roman Reigns has that probably don't even know that he exists. And before people say "It's only the Yes! chant that's over", that's probably because it's the chant of the most over guy in the company.

You're all happy to have Roman be the face of the company because you've got it into your head that he is the best ever. Dose of reality, Roman is a sub-par wrestler with bad promo skills. He has a look but it's not a reason to push anyone. Looks alone don't make stars, look at Austin. Austin wasn't a male model but he was over as hell because he had crowd support due to his skill in-ring and in promos.

I mean, just compare Roman to other guys on the roster.
Roman Reigns-Sub-par wrestler, bad promo skills, great look.
Daniel Bryan-Excellent wrestler, good promo skills, good look.
Dolph Ziggler-Good wrestler. good promo skills, great look.
Dean Ambrose-Great wrestler, Excellent promo skills (when he gets given a shot), good look.
Seth Rollins-Great wrestler, good promo skills, great look.

That's just the super over guys and Reigns gets overshadowed by all of them. Let's look at some less popular guys who get respect from the IWC.
Damien Mizdow-Good wrestler, decent promo skills, decent look.
Cesaro-Great wrestler, bad promo skills, good look.
Randy Orton-Good wrestler, good promo skills, good look.
BNB-Good wrestler, great promo skills, good look.
John Cena-Decent wrestler, great promo skills, great look.

Hell, I can even compare him to some IWC guys who aren't even over with the crowd.
Luke Harper-Great wrestler, decent promo skills, good look.
Bray Wyatt-Decent wrestler, great promo skills, good look.
Jack Swagger-Good wrestler, decent promo skills, good look.
The Miz-Decent wrestler, good promo skills, good look.
Rusev-Good wrestler, decent promo skills, good look

If I gave all of these guys points scores simply based off of these three things, 6 being excellent and 1 being bad, Roman gets 8 out of 18. That's literally the worst score out of all of these guys. That means there at least thirteen guys who deserve a main-event push over Roman Reigns. Look at facts, all of these guys have been popular with the IWC and this is why. Disagree with the points and the rankings if you want but Roman is still far down this list unless you are biased as hell. Add in more variables and he is still far down this list. Get it through your heads, Roman is less talented and less popular then the majority of the roster.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

It started even before that. 

Towards the back end of the shield's existence, Roman was pushed to the forefront as "the guy" in the shield. Before that point, Ambrose had initially been the perceived leader due to him doing most of the promo work and getting the US title, and for a short time after that during the rise of the "architect" monkier for Rollins, Rollins became the perceived leader.

It could be argued that WWE was simply giving them all some time as the center-man of the group, but I don't buy that.

Ambrose was given the US title as part of the initial plan for the Shield's break up which never came to be, which we all saw almost play out. Ambrose was getting rather full of himself, seeing himself as "the guy" in the shield. Roman and Ambrose would butt heads during this time, but plans changed 'cause the Outlaws wanted to work with the shield at 'Mania, so Rollins got them back on the same page.

Then we have the Rollins "architect" stuff which began during the patching over of the split that never happened. This was all to lead into Rollins' eventual betrayal, himself believeing that he'd created the shield, and that he would end it to further his own cause.

Ambrose was never really the leader, it was just some narcissistic heel shit to make him the bad guy when the Shield ended, but plans changed.

Rollins was never really the leader, it was just some narcissistic heel shit to make Rollins the bad guy when the Shield actually did end.



During the back end of the Shield's run, Roman had been absolutly booked as the leader, the commander, and the face of the shield. Unlike Ambrose or Rollins, he was genuinely booked this way, and it foreshadowed precisely WWE's intentions for him.


So there's plenty of people that were never Reings fans. There's just a lot more of them now.


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Very Nice


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> This is the thing though why does this have to constantly be repeated?
> 
> It's like okay we get that Roman has gotten a push "undeservingly" but how many times does it need to be recited & broken down as to why it's undeserved? Wasn't the first 100 times enough?


You say
'It's like okay we get that Roman has gotten a push "undeservingly" ' but many doughnuts on here still don't get it as is clear by looking at their posts.


----------



## Thedinbych

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Arkham258 said:


> Oh really? I'm the one who is not smart?
> 
> It's called FACTS. The foundation of EVERY argument I make. Here's your proof:
> 
> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/articles/the-end-of-the-streak-what-undertaker-really-wanted


So dirt sheet rumours qualify for facts these days, right ok.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

As you said OP, this guy completely nailed it. :clap

The fans aren't buying Roman Reigns because he is awful at just about everything, and is the most overpushed, forced down our throats superstar of all time. Talent is held back in attempt to make him standout as the undoubted best. Ambrose, Bryan and Ziggler have all had their momentum killed for Roman Reigns. 

Although he isn't falling from grace, just because hardly anyone cares about him doesn't mean WWE will pull the plug on him.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Basically, if anything this highlights just how fucked up trying to be a top WWE superstar is today, guys like Ryback, Sheamus and Roman Reigns are just too damn scared to say "Uhh..slow down a minute guys, shouldn't we just make this a very slow burn?" out of fear that they will lose their spot and never ever get a push again, it's the kind of fucked up climate they have created for stars in this day and age. 

Sad thing is they could have had their star in Ryback, they could have had their star in Reigns if they just booked and presented these guys completely differently and kept them as a slow burn for at least 2 years.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Zico said:


> As you said OP, this guy completely nailed it. :clap
> 
> The fans aren't buying Roman Reigns because he is awful at just about everything, and is the most overpushed, forced down our throats superstar of all time. Talent is held back in attempt to make him standout as the undoubted best. Ambrose, Bryan and Ziggler have all had their momentum killed for Roman Reigns.
> 
> Although he isn't falling from grace, just because hardly anyone cares about him doesn't mean WWE will pull the plug on him.


This is what still baffles me - push Reigns to the moon, sure, but why sacrifice so many over guys at the same time?

The likes of Bryan, Ziggler, Ambrose, Cesaro, Ryback, even Sandow are or have been getting reactions that imply they should be at least given a solid WM program. All pushed aside for Reigns and part timers. It's bizarre

Maybe they're simply not able to push multiple faces, but a lot of it feels intentional.


----------



## Halifax

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> Honestly from what I've seen the "What" chants can be massive when done right. R Truth for example has gotten HUGE "what" chants, I wouldn't really say the guy was over though. And I'm not saying Daniel Bryan doesn't get reaction, but what I'm saying is the real factor in what got him over was the booking he got, in particular the sympathy generated from the 18 second loss to Sheamus.
> 
> "Fandango'ing" is another example, and it's not that Fandango is over, rather the fans just find it fun to chant stuff lol. Again, Bryan is far more over then Fandango is and he is a huge deal. But the reality is, that chants aren't as effective these days as they were in times of the past. Fans chant stuff for the hell of it now, Paul Heyman said it best when he pretty much implied that these people just want to get on TV lol.



Remember that match with Shaemus. There where yes chants all over the place before the match even started. He was over huge even then.


----------



## CJ

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Sounds about right (Y)


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Its pretty much a given that if he'd have had the injury time on screen and booked right, yeah the may probably been able to build him up, ride the way and develop him into the WM spot. 

As it is the should have bumped the story to next year for him, give him a longer chase, couple of fueds and let it grow better. He can/will be the guy just not yet for me. They easy had Rollins/Bryan/Ambrose and Ziggler step up in his absense to to ME level bar Rollins and Bryan but they could have easy switched a card to Bryan most likely Brock and let Reigns fall into a fued with Rollins etc. I think the uncertainty of not gettin Brock to resign pushed it inot this year, if they had Broc tied down post WM waaaay earlier the may have taken the step for Reigns at 32.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

"Reddit user recaps Reigns' last nine or so months" followed by "new wrestlingforum.com posters obsess over it". :kobe8


Anyone can tell why Reigns has fallen. From grace though? He never got that far.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

I started disliking Reigns back in early 2014, because I just couldn't see what was so good about him and then he had that match with Bray Wyatt on RAW and I thought nope these guys aren't that good but Bray Wyatt had the mic skills to overshadow this, as for being a draw, if people are going to continue to blame guys like Dolph Ziggler & Daniel Bryan then look at the ratings now, I could easily blame Roman Reigns and say he isn't draw if I wanted too but I won't because the whole product sucks in general.


----------



## ShadowSucks92

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Arkham258 said:


> None of which match the ENORMOUS number of people doing the yes chants because everything you just said is done by smarks
> 
> Bryan's reactions were ENORMOUS because of smarks AND marks chanting yes.
> 
> That's "it factor". Even Punk couldn't unite people like that, and Cena was so incapable of it WWE stopped trying.


Bryan does have the IT factor in today's day and age in terms of wrestling, Roman Reigns might of had it in the 80's but not today, also I don't think people realise how over Daniel Bryan is, him getting the big reactions isn't something he's new to getting, just look at his ROH days, he was extremely over then as well.


----------



## jeremyroad

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

That's the thing people don't understand. It's not JUST Reigns himself (well for a lot of people) but it's a huge fuck off build up of fucking the favourites over, as well as the fans. 

They push a guy who's still not yet sold to the fans and ruined all hope of their favourites being pushed - of course they're gonna backlash.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Yep also prior to the Rumble although Reigns was over he was on par with Ambrose and Ryback in terms of reactions. 

There was really nothing separating them whilst Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler were the two most over guys on the roster. Dolph a distant second but still out in front of the other three faces in the pack. 

Bryan/Ziggler had stories and adversity to overcome. 

Reigns had just been feuding with Big Show and like the guy said cutting some horrible promos. 

Now either Reigns will surprise us all and deliver an amazing main event match and grow in confidence enough to be passable on the mic in the weeks after or he will flop spectacularly. 

We are going to find out in the next 10 days. If Lesnar re-signs i'm really not sure he'll have the confidence of Vince Mcmahon. Should be interesting regardless.


----------



## BehemothSuplex

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> All of this is on the premise that people didn't care for Reigns after the Shield split which cannot be further away from the truth. People were chanting "This is awesome" just seeing Reigns-Triple H face to face and this is barely a month after the split I am talking about.
> 
> Reigns was by far the most popular member of the Shield at the point of split, Rollins had trampolined in popularity due to his drastically improved mic skills in the build up to the Payback match to add to this incredible wrestling repertoire, meanwhile *Ambrose was just stagnant and basically hadn't improved on anything since his debut.*
> 
> *Ambrose was incredibly lucky to get the Rollins feud while Reigns remained directionless. Instead of improving Ambrose actually starting deteriorating with his embarrassing jelly shoulder and constipated faces promos every week most of which didn't even get a reaction from the crowd*, in spite of that they kept pushing him and had him feud with Cena himself who openly endorsed him as the "brightest young star". Ambrose was opening and closing shows with tons of mic time and high profile matches but couldn't capitalize on anything and crumbled under pressure which was evident by his even more embarrassing promos wherein he couldn't go a sentence without his dumb antics.* Ambrose is the last person anyone should be talking about of someone deserving a push.*
> 
> Reigns on the other hand made the most of whatever opportunities he got in half baked feuds,* he gave a stellar performance at SS Vs Orton *in his FIRST singles PPV match in the high end of the card and was consistently improving until he got injured. Even when he returned it was nothing short of a triumphant return and the crowd was firmly behind him every week*, there hadn't been a SINGLE trace of displeasure from any crowd* for Reigns right from the Shield split to the RR. Hell even after the RR there hasn't been a single crowd which has been hostile towards him. People are tremendously exaggerating the effect of the crowd at the RR which was just a one off crowd of disgruntled crybabies who had come to the event with a set agenda. Reigns is definitely ready and raring to main event WM and I'm pretty sure he will make it a hat trick of great singles PPV matches.


I sincerely hope this is a troll.

I'll address the bolded points though.

1) Not going to claim Ambrose was a finished argument but from debut to when he won the US Title he was the star of The Shield. He built the Shields aura on the mic, faced The Undertaker in Takers only RAW singles match in years and was in MITB. 
The reason he didn't keep improving was solely booking. His US Title run rarely had well built up feuds and not exactly top tier opponents. If it would have been booked better Dean would have been much hotter.

2) Hoe was Ambrose "lucky" to get the feud. Watch The Shield break up video. Seth goes to town on Ambrose with the chair and he sells the betrayal so well. The feud was much hotter than Reigns V Orton it only broke down once Vince started affecting booking greater. More to the point this fued carried WWE in the late Summer to Autumn, Had the best Lumberjack match in recent memory and was absolutely spoiled by HIAC ending. Ambrose finally going over was a no brainer. 


3) People aren't saying Ambrose didn't get pushes, It's the booking quality and payoff from those pushes that has people annoyed. Even now Bryan is being shoehorned into his WM moment which if Bryan wins is further going to hinder Deans development. 
The fact is even with his stop start badly booked pushes Ambrose still gets bigger pops than most the roster. INCLUDING REIGNS.

4) You think "Reigns V Orton" was stellar!? It was a solid match but wasn't even a very good match and most viewers than aren't rose tinted viewers would agree. 

5) While I agree the IWC reaction to Reigns isnt 100% reflected it cant be agrued his reactions are fair from piping hot and has had various boos and derogatory chants.

I don't mind Reigns but the inaccuracy here is just mind boogling


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

How can the fact that Reigns got legitimately injured be used against him? Ziggler and Ambrose stepped up in his spot when he was hurt, that is a fact. But it shouldn't be used as a knock against Reigns.


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

You guys love my boy Reigns, can't stop posting about him. :reigns2


----------



## DoubtGin

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> *The Rock Talks On Possibly Facing Brock Lesnar At WrestleMania 32, If Roman Reigns Is Ready, More*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Miami's FOX 7 Entertainment Reporter Chris Van Vliet sent the following:
> 
> I interviewed The Rock in Los Angeles on Thursday for a press junket for “Furious 7”. He talked about whether Roman Reigns is ready to be the WWE Champion, his thoughts on CM Punk in UFC, he also hinted at a surprise appearance at WrestleMania 31 and talked about wanting a match with Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 32. The full interview can be seen above. Below are highlights:
> 
> *Giving Jason Statham the Rock Bottom in “Furious 7”:*
> 
> “The idea was I got together with Jason Statham and said let’s put together an epic fight that’s going to be memorable. And at the end to punctuate it I said ‘Alright brother, what if I hooked you’ and he’s like ‘Yeah? Suplex?’ and I said ‘No, not a suplex. First time ever on film, I hit you with the Rock Bottom.’ When you present that to a movie star like Jason, you’re at a crossroads because if ego is involved the movie star could say ‘I don’t know. That your thing, it’s a big finishing move and I don’t want you to hit me with it.’ If you check your ego at the door like Statham did, it was great. He’s a focused guy and we pulled it off and we went through the glass table, cut us up a little bit and he was game to play and he came to rumble. And by the way, it’s the best move of the movie.”
> 
> *Whether he thinks Roman Reigns is ready to be the WWE Champion?*
> 
> “Ready to headline WrestleMania and ready to be the Champ are two different things. I think that he’s in a unique position. He’s being pushed quickly, I was in that position before so I know what it’s like, but at the same time you either sink or swim so you’ve got no choice but to be ready. Fans have expressed their displeasure in it and that is the best part about the WWE Universe is that they’re so vocal and passionate about how they feel. I think he’s going to go out with Brock, who I’ve known for a very long time, and they’re going to have a hell of a match and that’s what I expect.”
> 
> *On the rumors about facing Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 32:*
> 
> “In Dallas? Possibly. There’s a lot of things that are up in the air. We’ll see. I would love that rematch. Whatever it is I think that you want to create something that is going to be special, memorable and especially in Dallas at that stadium and you have a shot at breaking the attendance record.”
> 
> *How he thinks CM Punk will do in UFC:*
> 
> “I think he’s going to great because he’s putting in the time to train. And he’s had the background anyway so I think he’s going to great.”
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/the-rock-tal...wrestlemania-32-if-roman-reigns-is-ready-more


The Rock being the GOAT he is.

Much better than the idiots who are like "shut up and like him".


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

I have to wonder how the crowd would have reacted if Bryan didn't come back for the Rumble. Take Bryan out of the equation: who then would have been the darling's #1 choice for the Royal Rumble? Probably Dolph Ziggler. Do you think the Philly crowd would have been that hostile to Reigns winning? Do you think they would have hijacked for Ziggler? Smarks have have NEVER hijacked for Ziggler before so I'm not sure they would have in this instance.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Spot on :clap



> The Shield breaks up. Dean goes into a hot feud with Rollins while Roman goes into a cold feud with Randy Orton.


Couldn't have said it better myself :chlol:chlol:chlol



throwbacktx said:


> I have to wonder how the crowd would have reacted if Bryan didn't come back for the Rumble. Take Bryan out of the equation: who then would have been the darling's #1 choice for the Royal Rumble? Probably Dolph Ziggler. Do you think the Philly crowd would have been that hostile to Reigns winning? Do you think they would have hijacked for Ziggler? Smarks have have NEVER hijacked for Ziggler before so I'm not sure they would have in this instance.


They probably wouldn't have hijacked for Ziggler or Ambrose but you're forgetting one thing - they did want _Rusev_ over Reigns. That enough shows that it wasn't just Bryan's elimination the reason for this reaction; after every other organically over babyface was eliminated the crowd was more than ready for Rusev, the foreign monster heel, to win rather than the designed babyface in Roman Reigns.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Nicole Queen said:


> Spot on :clap
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself :chlol:chlol:chlol


Wait...................

Didn't Roman/Orton deliver at Summerslam when most said the LA crowd would shit all over it? 

Weren't people going on and on about how the crowd would shit all over Orton/Cena at HIAC and would be all about Ambrose/Rollins? Which HIAC match was better and which got a better reaction from the crowd? Orton/Cena.


----------



## Snothlisberger

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

The part about the missed opportunity for a GOAT storyline with Daniel Bryan v Lesnar is the most depressing


----------



## EpicMike

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Pretty spot on. People think the fans turned on Reigns at the Rumble but that's not true, it was just the eruption of the building resentment they felt towards Reigns' push after months of lackluster matches and awful promos.

No one was enthusiastic about Reigns as the top guy when the rumours started circulating back in the summer, if wasn't until actually faced with the imminent prospect that fans realised just how much they didn't want to see it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

Someone explain Cena's fall from grace so I can cry myself to sleep.

:cena


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> All of this is on the premise that people didn't care for Reigns after the Shield split which cannot be further away from the truth. People were chanting "This is awesome" just seeing Reigns-Triple H face to face and this is barely a month after the split I am talking about.
> 
> Reigns was by far the most popular member of the Shield at the point of split, Rollins had trampolined in popularity due to his drastically improved mic skills in the build up to the Payback match to add to this incredible wrestling repertoire, meanwhile Ambrose was just stagnant and basically hadn't improved on anything since his debut.
> 
> Ambrose was incredibly lucky to get the Rollins feud while Reigns remained directionless. Instead of improving Ambrose actually starting deteriorating with his embarrassing jelly shoulder and constipated faces promos every week most of which didn't even get a reaction from the crowd, in spite of that they kept pushing him and had him feud with Cena himself who openly endorsed him as the "brightest young star". Ambrose was opening and closing shows with tons of mic time and high profile matches but couldn't capitalize on anything and crumbled under pressure which was evident by his even more embarrassing promos wherein he couldn't go a sentence without his dumb antics. Ambrose is the last person anyone should be talking about of someone deserving a push.
> 
> Reigns on the other hand made the most of whatever opportunities he got in half baked feuds, he gave a stellar performance at SS Vs Orton in his FIRST singles PPV match in the high end of the card and was consistently improving until he got injured. Even when he returned it was nothing short of a triumphant return and the crowd was firmly behind him every week, there hadn't been a SINGLE trace of displeasure from any crowd for Reigns right from the Shield split to the RR. Hell even after the RR there hasn't been a single crowd which has been hostile towards him. People are tremendously exaggerating the effect of the crowd at the RR which was just a one off crowd of disgruntled crybabies who had come to the event with a set agenda. Reigns is definitely ready and raring to main event WM and I'm pretty sure he will make it a hat trick of great singles PPV matches.


This is the most poorly constructed post i've seen on this subject. How can Reigns fans be so delusional?


----------



## BlitzTeam

**Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*










WWE have been filming Roman Reigns and his family in Florida for an upcoming segment for Raw.

Expect this to be shown on Monday night to fit in with the "Roman is doing this for his family" storyline.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



#Mark said:


> This is the most poorly constructed post i've seen on this subject. How can Reigns fans be so delusional?


It's actually a solid post, but your smark bias won't allow you to see it.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Rick_James said:


> It's less the work rate and more the booking. If you get 10 guys chanting any word long enough, people will start joining in. Examples of this:
> 
> - "this is awesome" chants during segments of the match where people are just doing wrist locks
> 
> - The "what" chant
> 
> - Crazy crowds like the one after Wrestlemania last year that were doing stuff like chanting "Michael Cole"
> 
> Unless of course you believe that Michael Cole is actually over.



I cannot really say how it is now because I haven´t watched RAW/Smackdown/PPVs for more than half a year now but I recall Bryan CONSTANTLY recreating huge reactions having yes AND his name chanted by everyone. And all of that started even before Cena gave him the title match at Summerslam. Always the biggest reaction. The championship ceremony where people sabotaged it by chanting his name for minutes. The pop he got when he turned on Bray. People shitting on the Rumble and especially on Rey Mysterio a big fucking fan favorite and Batista who just had come back. The fans (smarks and casuals) FORCED the WWE to put him into the Main Event and make him win the title, because otherwise the Wrestlemania ME would have been a disaster. The chants he received up to the point he got injured. People were not just chanting because it was fun. The guy was/is OVER. 

No one on the roster got this much support over a long period of time.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



BehemothSuplex said:


> I sincerely hope this is a troll.
> 
> I'll address the bolded points though.
> 
> 1) Not going to claim Ambrose was a finished argument but from debut to when he won the US Title he was the star of The Shield. He built the Shields aura on the mic, faced The Undertaker in Takers only RAW singles match in years and was in MITB.
> The reason he didn't keep improving was solely booking. His US Title run rarely had well built up feuds and not exactly top tier opponents. If it would have been booked better Dean would have been much hotter.
> 
> 2) Hoe was Ambrose "lucky" to get the feud. Watch The Shield break up video. Seth goes to town on Ambrose with the chair and he sells the betrayal so well. The feud was much hotter than Reigns V Orton it only broke down once Vince started affecting booking greater. More to the point this fued carried WWE in the late Summer to Autumn, Had the best Lumberjack match in recent memory and was absolutely spoiled by HIAC ending. Ambrose finally going over was a no brainer.
> 
> 
> 3) People aren't saying Ambrose didn't get pushes, It's the booking quality and payoff from those pushes that has people annoyed. Even now Bryan is being shoehorned into his WM moment which if Bryan wins is further going to hinder Deans development.
> The fact is even with his stop start badly booked pushes Ambrose still gets bigger pops than most the roster. INCLUDING REIGNS.
> 
> 4) You think "Reigns V Orton" was stellar!? It was a solid match but wasn't even a very good match and most viewers than aren't rose tinted viewers would agree.
> 
> 5) While I agree the IWC reaction to Reigns isnt 100% reflected it cant be agrued his reactions are fair from piping hot and has had various boos and derogatory chants.
> 
> I don't mind Reigns but the inaccuracy here is just mind boogling


So the entire basis of your argument is basically bad booking and that's where lies the difference between how you and I judge talent because as far as I'm concerned Ambrose has failed his push on multiple occasions.

Firstly, Ambrose came across much better than Rollins in their feud. He beat the shit out of Rollins at every possible confrontation and didn't lose a single match clean..the way the feud was booked made Ambrose look much better than any ordinary 1.2.3 victory would have so let's put that to rest. Not winning even once didn't harm Ambrose much but Rollins losing even once would have been hugely detrimental.

Secondly, he hasn't cut a single memorable promo in over 2 years despite the luxury of having incredible amounts of mic time for a sustained period. Leave alone memorable he has embarrassed himself on more occasions than I can remember, take the Cena feud for example..the guy was starting and ending shows and going head to head with Cena on the mic twice a week, on most occasions he was choking under pressure and couldn't complete a sentence without doing those absurd mannerisms, can't blame the booking for that.

Thirdly, he hasn't given a single memorable non gimmick match despite being in a plethora of them for over two years and having already wrestled about half a dozen singles PPV matches until the Shield's split, something Reigns and Rollins didn't have the luxury of. Again, he embarrasses himself with his over the top mannerisms and makes it hard for anyone to take him seriously.

I am not casting aspersions, in over two years I haven't seen a single thing which makes me think that Ambrose can be a main eventer. As a matter of fact him being over has got more to do with the booking than his actual skills. If it was Reigns Vs Rollins instead and Ambrose was as directionless as Reigns was in that period..he would have been back in NXT by now.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Fans will bitch about this but this is a good idea. If you thought they would do Brock/Heyman vs Reigns without ever mentioning or using the family angle...


----------



## Mr T_712

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I agree there are gonna be a ton of people who are angry about this segment but for once WWE had one of their few good ideas.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



throwbacktx said:


> Wait...................
> 
> Didn't Roman/Orton deliver at Summerslam when most said the LA crowd would shit all over it?
> 
> Weren't people going on and on about how the crowd would shit all over Orton/Cena at HIAC and would be all about Ambrose/Rollins? Which HIAC match was better and which got a better reaction from the crowd? Orton/Cena.


?????

No one said anything about delivering in this whole thing. The point made was that the Reigns/Orton feud was barely build, had no real momentum, everyone knew Reigns was going over and simply wasn't interesting, especially when you had Rollins/Ambrose at the same time.

And I don't even know what the hell are you trying to prove with Rollins/Ambrose and Orton/Cena comparisons. I and many others found Rollins/Ambrose superior to Orton/Cena #32628 AND the match was well received anyway but I don't really know what this has to do with the topic so OK.


----------



## RiC David

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

I frikkin' adore this post and really admire the user's ability to lay things out so comprehensively without writing too long a story.

So often here (and elsewhere, it's not just a wrestling thing), people offer single variable explanations, e.g. "Reigns is disliked because Bryan's story was the right choice" or "People don't like Roman because he hasn't won the fans over", when reality is *almost always* a combination of multiple variables.

If somebody brings up one variable as part of the full picture, e.g. "Reigns never had Ambrose's back while Rollins was trying to murder him even though they're 'brothers' ", many will take that as a single variable explanation and say "You're overanalysing/reaching, no way would that have such a big effect".

For that reason I LoVE that this person went through numerous events and causes. It's easy for everyone to see the macro (suddenly the Royal Rumble crowd erupted in deafening resentment) but just like a dam bursting or a riot breaking out, *that's just the breaking point*.


----------



## Ahem...

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

How awesome would it be if Roman came out on Raw with Rikishi, Rock and The Usos and confronted Brock Lesnar, then Lesnar says "if you really think you can beat me, why don't you ask them?". Then Roman looks at his family after a pause and his family look uncomfortable and walk out on him...


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



throwbacktx said:


> Wait...................
> 
> Didn't Roman/Orton deliver at Summerslam when most said the LA crowd would shit all over it?
> 
> Weren't people going on and on about how the crowd would shit all over Orton/Cena at HIAC and would be all about Ambrose/Rollins? *Which HIAC match was better and which got a better reaction from the crowd? Orton/Cena.*


Is this sarcasm?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

His family has little relevance to the younger WWE audience. Now I was a huge Sika mark, but that's just me. Rock is sort of his cousin and that really is the only one that would pique people's interest. We already know about the Usos and Rikishi by extension. Just more of an infomercial to try and sell their Samoan product/project.


----------



## BlitzTeam

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

This is such a :vince thing to do. I bet they start airing Roman's make-a-wish's every other Raw like they do with Cena


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



BlitzTeam said:


> This is such a :vince thing to do. I bet they start airing Roman's make-a-wish's every other Raw like they do with Cena


... or like they did for Bryan with Connor The Crusher? Funny how you guys wet yourselves over that but no sell when Cena does his make-a-wishes.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

@ :maury 

First see the segment, then defend it.

Fingers crossed there will be coconuts involved.



throwbacktx said:


> ... or like they did for Bryan with Connor The Crusher? Funny how you guys wet yourselves over that but no sell when Cena does his make-a-wishes.


People no sell Cena's make-a-wish because this is the only singles charity WWE sells and because... well, we haven't really seen none of that. Connor got sufficient attention and air time by WWE. :shrug


----------



## Reaper

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Where are the human-flesh eating savage samoans we've been hearing about !


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I hope his family doesn't get booed.

It would be cool to see Brock & Heyman invade the house and kick Rikishi's ass. Brock vs. a bunch of a badass Samoans :mark:


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I just realized that if Lesnar had kayfabe murdered Reigns' family that might have added something to their "feud" and this shilling of Reigns' heritage. :vince


----------



## Wynter

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

WWE is so god damn corny :drake1 

How about Roman just wants to be number one and he will destroy Brock to do so??

WWE still tryna Cena this dude even after people are so against it?? :lmao 

WWE: We take the character that got you over and say fuck it, let's do the exact opposite fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

:jordan4


This is gonna be hilarious. By the end of this feud, the build should be added onto WrestleCrap, because that's exactly what it is.

Told you they were gonna "Cena him up."

One corny-ass face of the company coming right up.

:vince2


----------



## Reaper

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Nicole Queen said:


> I just realized that if Lesnar had kayfabe murdered Reigns' family that might have added something to their "feud" and this shilling of Reigns' heritage. :vince


At this point if Reigns and Lesnar share the same ring together we'll have a dozen threads that go like this:

"OMG. THIS IS THE GREATEST WWE MOMENT EVER! SQEEEE!!! hAtErs gOnNa hAtE!"


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



BlitzTeam said:


> Expect this to be shown on Monday night to fit in with the "Roman is doing this for his family" storyline.


So in a way, he did it for The Rock.


----------



## Fred Spoila

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Not been a interaction between Reigns and Lesnar since the cancelled Raw.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Ahhh... the royal bloodline...


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



ShowStopper said:


> :jordan4
> 
> 
> This is gonna be hilarious.  By the end of this feud, the build should be added onto WrestleCrap, because that's exactly what it is.
> 
> Told you they were gonna "Cena him up."
> 
> One corny-ass face of the company coming right up.
> 
> :vince2


Man, if Reigns could only rap... I would be interested in a free style rap battle between Reigns and Heyman :heyman6

And this "feud" could have been inducted into WrestleCrap the second Reigns won the Rumble.



Reptar said:


> At this point if Reigns and Lesnar share the same ring together we'll have a dozen threads that go like this:
> 
> "OMG. THIS IS THE GREATEST WWE MOMENT EVER! SQEEEE!!! hAtErs gOnNa hAtE!"


I would bet you that after Reigns wins the title, WWE would post "30 greatest moments in WWE history" (revamp) and Reigns would be on the number 1 position.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

If he turned heel then this would all make sense. They promote him as a good guy doing all this for his family only to take a shortcut at WM. 

"I can... I will... Do whatever it takes to win."


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



throwbacktx said:


> It's actually a solid post, but your smark bias won't allow you to see it.


Except for the fact that I don't have a bias and enjoy Ambrose as much or less than I enjoy Reigns. Doesn't change the fact anyone who believes that is delusional.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

They should have done this weeks ago. This is a brilliant idea and humanizes Reigns.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Where is the Usos and The Rock? I dont see them filming for this family segment


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



deanambroselover said:


> Where is the Usos and The Rock? I dont see them filming for this family segment


It's for his immediate family only. If they did everyone it would give people more reason to hate him.


----------



## Maximus Odinson

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

"Please like him" :vince7


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Doesn't this undercut that 1 vs all mantra of his? Or is that catchphrase already been tossed into the fail bin for I can, I will? I'll wait until the segment airs to really comment but if he is doing this for money for his family does that imply his family are poor and/or freeloaders? Is Roman the only 1 with a job? Will Vince bury the family to make Reigns look strong?

This kinda kills all hope of a heel turn IMO. Why bother with this segment if Reigns is turning, he'd get enough (X-Pac) heat on his own without throwing in a betraying the family gimmick.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Fucking WWE :deanfpalm

How is this supposed to intimidate Brock Lesnar oh look a family man how nice 


Instead of having Roman be a total had ass in the gym hitting boxing bags shadow boxing you know some thing that actually makes him look like hey he might have a chance against lesnar.


----------



## Jersey

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

we might see Rosey too lol


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



throwbacktx said:


> It's for his immediate family only. If they did everyone it would give people more reason to hate him.


But they are his family and should be in it Roman bangs on about how big his family is


----------



## The CRA1GER

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I don't care about Roman's family and I have to imagine I'm not the only one.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The CRA1GER said:


> I don't care about Roman's family and I have to imagine I'm not the only one.


I think the dreaded "casuals" do.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

If the crowd boos his family. :ha


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

The casuals are going to eat this shit up.


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

"Look at my powerful, hot blooded, exotic Somoan roots!!!"

*Has caucasian mother*

:eagle


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The CRA1GER said:


> I don't care about Roman's family and I have to imagine I'm not the only one.


I am with you
Being from X or Y family will makes him better?
No, it will only make people think that he is getting this push because of his family and not because he deserves:StephenA


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Ugh, boring.


----------



## throwbacktx

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Damn...

Reigns needs to turn heel. You guys WILL NOT allow him to succeed as a face. Having said that be prepared for his heel turn. Don't complain about it when he makes it to personal.


----------



## CJ

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Looks like it's gonna be corny as fuck fpalm


----------



## Ratedr4life

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Was hoping to see an in-ring segment that ends with Brock destroying his whole family (excluding Rock) :mark:


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*

as someone who doesn't hate Reigns, that was really spot on.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Nepotism doesn't make me cheer a guy.


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

next time you post a "spoiler", don't put it in the fucking title. Thanks.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Wynter said:


> WWE is so god damn corny :drake1
> 
> How about Roman just wants to be number one and he will destroy Brock to do so??
> 
> WWE still tryna Cena this dude even after people are so against it?? :lmao
> 
> WWE: We take the character that got you over and say fuck it, let's do the exact opposite fpalm


Exactly.

I won't sh^t on the segment until I see it, but this reeks of all those times they showed Cena doing Make-A-Wish so he wouldn't get booed. It's obviously not on that level yet but they're seemingly taking babysteps in that direction.

I don't even know why they had to bring his familly into this angle otherwise. Isn't the ambiguity of his character what worked so well in the first place? Humanising him over time is one thing, but now they're going all in without any lubricant in the midst of fans resenting the angle. What's next, are they going to show him saving a kitten caught in a tree? looool


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The One Man Gang said:


> next time you post a "spoiler", don't put it in the fucking title. Thanks.


Next time don't click the thread if you see the obvious spoiler :tenay


----------



## KastellsPT

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I'm calling it first: Reigns wins at WrestleMania and his family comes to the ring and put him on their shoulders.


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Why not just have him feed starving orphans with two fish and five loaves of bread while he's at it?


----------



## Empress

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



#Mark said:


> They should have done this weeks ago. This is a brilliant idea and humanizes Reigns.


I agree. It should've taken place after the RAW in which they had to cancel the show because of the snow. The WWE is forever two steps behind.

I've got no issue with this. Some can't complain Roman has no character but get bent if the WWE belatedly tries to flesh one out. And a week before Wrestlemania is so very late, but it's something.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Empress said:


> I agree. It should've taken place after the RAW in which they had to cancel the show because of the snow. The WWE is forever two steps behind.
> 
> I've got no issue with this. Some can't complain Roman has no character but get bent if the WWE belatedly tries to flesh one out. And a week before Wrestlemania is so very late, but it's something.


That wouldn't have worked since he JUST won the Royal Rumble. It would've been too fast and the segment would've been confusing. The reason they're doing it now is to play off of Paul Heyman bringing up his heritage, his father and his cousin getting crushed by Lesnar a decade ago.

I don't know if that's fleshing out a character, it's giving him a history but his character change will be indicative of how he carries himself in the ring and in backstage segments. The only problem I see with this is that the intent is too obvious especially after his RR win backfired with the crowd. It's like showing footage of Lex Luger with his familly and riding around the tourbus in the name of America before facing Yokozuna. Sometimes things are better kept subtle and implied, especially with a character that got over being the silent badass type. I don't think they needed to tamper with his character that much, they just needed to book around that character in a way that made sense and in a way that captivates the audience instead of pissing them off.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

So so happy to see Big Rosey looking well in that picture. He was in hospital last year with heart problems and there really hasn't been any news since.

As for the segment, yeah kind of the typical thing they've been doing with Roman lately. For anyone hoping he might actually turn heel at Mania, a family segment like this one looks to be, makes that possibility less and less likely everyday.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I so hope Lesnar F5's Reigns and his entire family at once. :mark:


----------



## jcmmnx

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

They wait until the Raw before Mania to give him any character development. vintage WWE


----------



## Empress

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> That wouldn't have worked since he JUST won the Royal Rumble. It would've been too fast and the segment would've been confusing. The reason they're doing it now is to play off of Paul Heyman bringing up his heritage, his father and his cousin getting crushed by Lesnar a decade ago.
> 
> I don't know if that's fleshing out a character, it's giving him a history but his character change will be indicative of how he carries himself in the ring and in backstage segments. The only problem i see with this is that the intent is blatantly obvious. It's like showing footage of Lex Luger with his familly and riding around the tourbus in the name of America before facing Yokozuna. Sometimes things are better kept subtle and implied, especially with a character that got over being the silent badass type. I don't think they needed to tamper with his core character that much, they just needed to book around that character in a way that makes sense and in a way that captivates the audience instead of pissing them off.


When Paul Heyman was discussing his family during that particular RAW when it was snowed in, the footage of him and his family should've already been filmed. Especially since The Rock already appeared at the Royal Rumble to help him out. 

As for not tampering with his character, one of the major criticisms is that he doesn't have one that's sufficient enough. The WWE may be throwing everything up against the all, but it's obvious that some will always question their intent or their lazy attempt at storytelling because they don't like Roman Reigns. The most profound characters are colored in and being a silent badass hasn't been enough. Just the other day, there was a thread that the WWE didn't give fans a reason to care about him winning the belt. Some can't have it both ways. You can't ask a question and then complain when the WWE attempts to answer it. 

With that said, I do hope they keep the cheese to a minimum and that he still goes heel at Mania.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Empress said:


> When Paul Heyman was discussing his family during that particular RAW when it was snowed in, the footage of him and his family should've already been filmed. Especially since The Rock already appeared at the Royal Rumble to help him out.
> 
> As for not tampering with his character, one of the major criticisms is that he doesn't have one that's sufficient enough. The WWE may be throwing everything up against the all, but it's obvious that some will always question their intent or their lazy attempt at storytelling because they don't like Roman Reigns. The most profound characters are colored in and being a silent badass hasn't been enough. Just the other day, there was a thread that the WWE didn't give fans a reason to care about him winning the belt. Some can't have it both ways. You can't ask a question and then complain when the WWE attempts to answer it.
> 
> With that said, I do hope they keep the cheese to a minimum and that he still goes heel at Mania.


Well it's one thing to add layers to a character when the timing is right, but right now there's a heavy atmosphere of resentment and apathy around this angle, and the WWE overdoing it at the last second might annoy the fanbase more than get them on his side. Goldberg was a silent badass type and he was SUPER over, but WCW booked around his strengths. I'm worried for Reigns's sake that they turn him into a wholesome Samoan American and that ends up completely ruining the aura that his character once had. I'm not saying not to modify his character over time, but I think it should be done carefully and not throw too much flowers at your audience when they've shown to have a pollen allergy.

I still don't think that segment would've been more effective than what they did on the studio RAW. We don't even know what the segment is fully about yet. For all we know it could be his familly members telling Reigns to kick Lesnar's ^ss in the name of his fellow Samoans. That would've looked awkward a day removed from the RR lol

I understand your point tho.


----------



## Anoche

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> promoting WWE: The Road Is Jericho: Epic Stories & Rare Matches from Y2J


Enough reading for today


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

We're supposed to cheer this guy because... he has a family? Let's all watch the family man beat Brock Lesnar! They're booking him all wrong. fpalm


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Im sure this will gain the hearts of the WWE Universe, everybody will be cheering him after this lovely segment


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



throwbacktx said:


> Fans will bitch about this but this is a good idea. If you thought they would do Brock/Heyman vs Reigns without ever mentioning or using the family angle...


Fans will bitch about everything related to Roman Reigns. No matter what.


----------



## Empress

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Well it's one thing to add layers to a character when the timing is right, but right now there's a heavy atmosphere of resentment and apathy around this angle, and the WWE overdoing it at the last second might annoy the fanbase more than get them on his side. Goldberg was a silent badass type and he was SUPER over, but WCW booked around his strengths. I'm worried for Reigns's sake that they turn him into a wholesome Samoan American and that ends up completely ruining the aura that his character once had. I'm not saying not to modify his character over time, but I think it should be done carefully and not throw too much flowers at your audience when they've shown to have a pollen allergy.
> 
> I still don't think that segment would've been more effective than what they did on the studio RAW. We don't even know what the segment is fully about yet. For all we know it could be his familly members telling Reigns to kick Lesnar's ^ss in the name of his fellow Samoans. That would've looked awkward a day removed from the RR lol
> 
> I understand your point tho.


I see your point too and don't completely disagree with your POV. I like your flower analogy. It fits, but the alternative is leaving Reigns, the character, as a wasteland of weeds. The WWE should've been properly grooming this Reigns garden months ago, but waiting until the last minute is typical WWE. I don't find this to be a bad idea as a concept. It's being deployed rather too late, but better late than never. 

I hope Afa and Sika do tell him to kick Lesnar's ass and take it old school with him.

O/T: Is that Gwen in your signature?


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The Dazzler said:


> We're supposed to cheer this guy because... he has a family? Let's all watch the family man beat Brock Lesnar! They're booking him all wrong. fpalm


So having Bryan hugging his niece at WM was good, but Reigns being with his family sucks. fpalm

They are not doing this to have him cheered they are building his character. The guy has a wrestling background. What's the problem with showing it?

This hate for Roman Reigns is non-sense. give the guy just a little chance. He is doing good.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



JAROTO said:


> So having Bryan hugging his niece at WM was good, but Reigns being with his family sucks. fpalm
> 
> They are not doing this to have him cheered they are building his character. The guy has a wrestling background. What's the problem with showing it?
> 
> This hate for Roman Reigns is non-sense. give the guy just a little chance. He is doing good.


Bryan did it after the match and it wasn´t part of the angle.

Not saying they shouldn´t do it for Roman. I do not really care. Just saying that Bryan hugging his niece after the biggest match of his life is not the same as getting a whole segment where they film your family to show it on Raw to get more support for that wrestler.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Empress said:


> I see your point too and don't completely disagree with your POV. I like your flower analogy. It fits, but the alternative is leaving Reigns, the character, as a wasteland of weeds. The WWE should've been properly grooming this Reigns garden months ago, but waiting until the last minute is typical WWE. I don't find this to be a bad idea as a concept. It's being deployed rather too late, but better late than never.
> 
> I hope Afa and Sika do tell him to kick Lesnar's ass and take it old school with him.
> 
> O/T: Is that Gwen in your signature?


You're certainly right that the WWE should've planted these seeds before he won the RR if they were serious about it. My take is that their only two logical options are to keep this feud short and to the point - two unstoppable forces meeting, or they could've taken a blow to the ego and turn Reigns heel which likely won't happen now with the familly storyline and the new t-shirt. I just think it's the wrong time to be sugarcoating the angle with sentimental elements because they'll look even more silly if the fans don't bite.

If this angle ends up working for Reigns then i'll admit I was wrong in being skeptical. I hope i'm wrong because nothing is worse than having a top face being shoved down our throats that the fans reject, we've had enough of that already.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

What's the point of all of this? Hasn't PaulE said from the beginning of this so called "feud" of non violence that Heyman respected Regins background?


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



#1Peep4ever said:


> Bryan did it after the match and it wasn´t part of the angle.
> 
> Not saying they shouldn´t do it for Roman. I do not really care. Just saying that Bryan hugging his niece after the biggest match of his life is not the same as getting a whole segment where they film your family to show it on Raw to get more support for that wrestler.


I don't see it that way. I think it's nice to have a wrestler with a rich wrestling background. I don't see any problem with it. Like the Harts, Guerreros, etc. The samoan wrestling heritage rarely gets any credit. I really like the idea, but respect your opinion.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



JAROTO said:


> I don't see it that way. I think it's nice to have a wrestler with a rich wrestling background. I don't see any problem with it. Like the Harts, Guerreros, etc. The samoan wrestling heritage rarely gets any credit. I really like the idea, but respect your opinion.


I was not disagreeing with you about them doing it. Like I said I am currently not watching anyway so I do not care if they show it or not. It might work or it might not. I guess it depends on how they do it and what they are going to show. Like will they show his rich wrestling background or will it be I am Roman Reigns and even though I act tough and punch people I am a family man..


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

They are really using anything to to put Reigns over at this point. Shows how shit a talent you are if the company are going to desperate measures to get you over for a main event


----------



## 260825

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

*You can watch the extended 5 minute version where Uncle Luapo visits unexpectedly whilst shooting, only on the WWE Network!:

"I'm happy for my nephew Joesph, he weren't worth shiet 4 years ago after his dreams of becoming a footballer were dashed, now that mo fo bringing in the serious dollar, I just wish he give his real family, Me, some of the doe; non of that fake Johnson crap!, those Maivias are no good, no good .. we ain't even seen em for 2 generations!"

*


----------



## NatePaul101

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Can't really say I'm surprised by this. Paul and Brock have mentioned the Rock in the last couple promos. Paul has talked about Roman's family in probably every promo since the RAW after the Royal Rumble. He's called him a bad ass Samoan in most of those promos. Makes sense that they're doing this.


----------



## Dinocorp

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Look at that planet in the black tee :jay


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



From Death Valley said:


> Next time don't click the thread if you see the obvious spoiler :tenay


once you see the title, it's kind of too late..


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



jcmmnx said:


> They wait until the Raw before Mania to give him any character development. vintage WWE


This is a character development?
They will only show what many people already know.
They will show the family, will not change anything in Reigns


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Roman Reigns boy is that an apple that fell far far FAR from that family tree.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I like the idea of this, because we need some sort of reason to care about whether or not he wins and we've needed that for the last 365 days.

It may be too late for this sort of thing, but it's still a good move.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Can't wait to see this company get exactly what they deserve in the next 2 Raws and at Wrestlemania play button.


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



JAROTO said:


> So having Bryan hugging his niece at WM was good, but Reigns being with his family sucks. fpalm


That was after the match, also wasn't booked. I don't mind them bringing his family up, but it's all they're giving him. He brings up his family and says he can. That's it. That's the only thing he's given. He's facing Brock in under 10 days. They should be having him kick ass. Have Brock do something heelish to him. Humanizing him is the last thing they should be doing. I don't like Roman but WWE are the ones screwing this up.


----------



## just1988

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



BlitzTeam said:


> WWE have been filming Roman Reigns and his family in Florida for an upcoming segment for Raw.
> 
> Expect this to be shown on Monday night to fit in with the "Roman is doing this for his family" storyline.


*I bet it's dope

*


----------



## looper007

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I think its a little to late to win over the fans with this, it might work with some of the kids and women but I doubt the male adult fan base will buy into this. They do it with most faces to be honest before their first runs going into WM main event.


----------



## -SAW-

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Gotta admit, seeing the Wild Samoans, Rikishi, the Usos _and_ Reigns all facing off against Brock would be pretty neat. Probably won't happen though, since that would be neat.


----------



## looper007

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



JAROTO said:


> So having Bryan hugging his niece at WM was good, but Reigns being with his family sucks. fpalm


His family were just in the crowd, his family weren't given their own segments on Raw. Nothing wrong with Reigns having his family there with him but this is a attempt to get him some cheers at WM and to win some people over, nothing wrong with that but this is different to Bryans family been there.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

The one thing I do like about this is maybe we'll get to see alot of the past & present wrestlers of the Anoa'i family.

I've always enjoyed (or at least, respected) the ones I got to watch, beginning with Yokozuna & The Headshrinkers in the '90s.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Think this is a great idea.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Are they gonna copycat Triple H invading Orton's home with this? Would be funny to see Brock f5 Rikishi.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

A good move actually by WWE to do this...to be honest, gives at least the casuals a more (small but least wortwhile) look at Reigns


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

God WWE, your so desperate to make people like him aren't you?


----------



## RyanPelley

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



HBK 3:16 said:


> God WWE, your so desperate to make people like him aren't you?


Of course. Going to such extremes is so much easier and more logical than say, pushing a guy who people actually like.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Nicole Queen said:


> @ :maury
> 
> First see the segment, then defend it.


There's not time for that dammit! We have to make Roman look strong on the forums! 




Dammit!


----------



## Anglefan4life

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



JAROTO said:


> So having Bryan hugging his niece at WM was good, but Reigns being with his family sucks. fpalm
> 
> They are not doing this to have him cheered they are building his character. The guy has a wrestling background. What's the problem with showing it?
> 
> This hate for Roman Reigns is non-sense. give the guy just a little chance. He is doing good.


Why assume its because of Bryan that this is lame. Lame is lame one week before Mania. 

Since you brought Bryan up. Not only was it not an angle, but the announcers did not mention who they were because they likely did not know. I think Bryan waved them in for a celebration. If they knew, it wouldn't have been a mystery where everyone who didnt know about Brie assumed it must be his wife and kid. Announcers were silent about the mystery woman and child. Not till a day or two later was it known to be his sister and niece.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The One Man Gang said:


> next time you post a "spoiler", don't put it in the fucking title. Thanks.


Spoiler Alert: Reigns wins clean at Mania and Brock leaves WWE for UFC.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

lol Come on. There's a pretty big difference between using the familly as a storyline device, and an inpromptu niece coming into the ring to celebrate their uncle's title win. The WWE weren't using Bryan's familly ties to try and get him over/add to his character. I don't get why these two things are being compared...


----------



## Poppin' Fresh

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

They do all this family stuff because they think it'll give him some depth, but he's still boring as hell.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



throwbacktx said:


> Fans will bitch about this but this is a good idea. If you thought they would do Brock/Heyman vs Reigns without ever mentioning or using the family angle...


the "family" angle is complete shit 

who cares about roman reigns' family except smarks bitching about it

no one

all the mentions of his family have gotten zero reaction

instead of doing a real build we get roman reigns and maggle talking about his family and now a complete waste of time human interest segment on it

this is your road to wrestlemania folks

roman reigns' family who have not been seen ringside or anything, haven't had any involvement at all unless you count the rock at the rumble

heyman and brock can do the best they can trying to build some heat but how the fuck can you build heat telling a guy he's going to get murdered and he's talking about his family who have zero involvement in his character or story so it's completely pointless to mention them. unless family has been a big part of his character all along at least then it would be consistent but guess what nope his real-life family meant shit to roman reigns the shield badass character. the shield was his family. now we're supposed to care that he's gonna win for his real family?

for christ's sake.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



IrwinRSchyster said:


> There's not time for that dammit! We have to make Roman look strong on the forums!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit!


10 more years of having to make him look strong! :vince7


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



deepelemblues said:


> instead of doing a real build we get roman reigns and maggle talking about his family and now a complete waste of time human interest segment on it
> 
> this is your road to wrestlemania folks
> 
> roman reigns' family who have not been seen ringside or anything, haven't had any involvement at all unless you count the rock at the rumble


I agree with most of this and I'll also add that it kind of undermines his Shield character. It doesn't seem like a very fitting back story for a guy who was essentially a super hero. 'Oh his family all do this as well so he was going to be doing this anyway oh and he joined Shield or whatever even though it would make more sense if he's a family man to join the Usos.'



deepelemblues said:


> heyman and brock can do the best they can trying to build some heat but how the fuck can you build heat telling a guy he's going to get murdered and he's talking about his family who have zero involvement in his character or story so it's completely pointless to mention them. unless family has been a big part of his character all along at least then it would be consistent but guess what nope his real-life family meant shit to roman reigns the shield badass character. the shield was his family. now we're supposed to care that he's gonna win for his real family?
> 
> for christ's sake.


But I gotta take issue here. Heyman has been doing what he can. Brock has NOT. Brock needed to be on RAW the last 6 weekings coming out and wrecking Reigns' shit, wrecking Reigns' familiy's shit, wrecking whatever officials or wrestlers tried to get involved shit and basically being a constant threat and an asshole so we want Reigns to beat him. Have Brock cross the line and go into true heel territory. Have him hit a woman or a kid or something by accident and then not apologize for it. 

Have him do SOMETHING to make us go 'Oh fuck this guy, I hope Reigns kicks his ass.'

Right now the campaign for Reigns has basically boiled down to 'well he's kind of shit on the mic, so I'm going to come out here and explain to you why you SHOULD like Roman Reigns for like 10 minutes, he might have a 5 minute match at the end of the show maybe because he's been working really hard to get better there too. Later tonight when he does his awkward 3 minute promo, please try to remember this segment where I, someone you actually like and respect, begged you to go easy on him.' 

That's literally been his push. 'We know he isn't there yet, but he's working hard and I'm going to tell you why I like him in hopes that will make YOU like him.'

It's really one of the weirdest fucking pushes ever. There's no storyline to it. There's no build. He won the Rumble, so he gets a shot. End of story. He doesn't seem to really have any kind of problem with Brock at all and there's no reason to think if Seth cashed in this week and the main event became Reigns vs Seth, that Reigns would even really give a shit. 

Brock needed to be present during this build, ESPECIALLY given how completely not fucking over Reigns is.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



From Death Valley said:


> Both times ziggler was champion didn't even lasted 2 weeks the first time he won it when he was paired with Vickie only to lose it to Edge the same night.
> 
> And the second time he got a concussion right after winning the title so he was stripped the week after.
> 
> So how can we determined if the man drew a dime as champion when he didn't even held the belt for 2 weeks combined.
> 
> If anyone needs to do research is you.


but yet they never thought to put him back in the mix like randy orton....again i trust the judgement of the chairman of a billion dollar company over some internet smark.


----------



## Redzero

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*










Gotta make Roman the underdog for the next ten years.

The Mania crowd is gonna murder this guy anyways Vince.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Reigns about to get his whole family booed. :Jordan2


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



> But I gotta take issue here. Heyman has been doing what he can. Brock has NOT. Brock needed to be on RAW the last 6 weekings coming out and wrecking Reigns' shit, wrecking Reigns' familiy's shit, wrecking whatever officials or wrestlers tried to get involved shit and basically being a constant threat and an asshole so we want Reigns to beat him. Have Brock cross the line and go into true heel territory. Have him hit a woman or a kid or something by accident and then not apologize for it.
> 
> Have him do SOMETHING to make us go 'Oh fuck this guy, I hope Reigns kicks his ass.'
> 
> Right now the campaign for Reigns has basically boiled down to 'well he's kind of shit on the mic, so I'm going to come out here and explain to you why you SHOULD like Roman Reigns for like 10 minutes, he might have a 5 minute match at the end of the show maybe because he's been working really hard to get better there too. Later tonight when he does his awkward 3 minute promo, please try to remember this segment where I, someone you actually like and respect, begged you to go easy on him.'
> 
> That's literally been his push. 'We know he isn't there yet, but he's working hard and I'm going to tell you why I like him in hopes that will make YOU like him.'
> 
> It's really one of the weirdest fucking pushes ever. There's no storyline to it. There's no build. He won the Rumble, so he gets a shot. End of story. He doesn't seem to really have any kind of problem with Brock at all and there's no reason to think if Seth cashed in this week and the main event became Reigns vs Seth, that Reigns would even really give a shit.
> 
> Brock needed to be present during this build, ESPECIALLY given how completely not fucking over Reigns is.


maybe brock used up all his "i actually do something physical on a RAW" slots in his contract already

if that's the case or something like that, brocks get paid more if he F5s someone and it isn't at a PPV so vince doesn't book him to beat people up on RAW anymore like he used to not that long ago. i don't know who's more to blame if that's the situation, brock or vince.


----------



## Thedinbych

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



HBK 3:16 said:


> God WWE, your so desperate to make people like him aren't you?


Yeah because vignettes are a real sign of desperation aren't they? That's a first for the company.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Defo part of raw and not some upcoming wwe network documentary? 
But even so good idea by wwe for a change


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



JAROTO said:


> Fans will bitch about everything related to Roman Reigns. No matter what.


Yep its getting to the point where they are just looking desperate now and coming off looking very stupid.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Looking forward to seeing what it's like, rather watch a segment about wrestling history than some shitty commercial or a "what happened last week" video they keep showing


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I wonder if his big brother Luther will show up?


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



throwbacktx said:


> It's actually a solid post, but your smark bias won't allow you to see it.


No it isn't. It is just criticisms of Ambrose and excuses for Reigns. 

The truth is that neither of them blew anyone away post Shield split. 

One guy however got over through his character work and separated himself from The Shield entirely and is going into This years Mania about were he belongs for now in the midcard and the other guy has failed to differentiate himself from The Shield and goes into Mania in a spot far above were he belongs right now. 

Not hard to see why Reigns is criticized more than Ambrose is it?


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



LilOlMe said:


> These are some of the most uninformed posts I've ever seen on here, and that's saying something.
> 
> You're not too versed on Ziggler, though you're just pulling stuff out of your butt, right?
> 
> Not even worth humoring, but why don't you take a look at the current RAW numbers, if that's the way you think it works anyway. Or are we pretending that Reigns isn't the man right now?
> 
> Moving on, the poster is right about the satellite interviews, but whatever, I don't mind being reminded of wrestlers, even if they don't do it for most wrestlers.
> 
> They promoted it as big events though, and it bombed, just in the presentation of it, not even talking about numbers. How do you fuck that up?
> 
> If it were anyone else, Vince would have pulled the plug THEN.
> 
> While I'm here, was there any proof about Reigns supposedly having an earpiece during the post-Rumble sit down with Lesnar? How did that talk come about?
> 
> If true, it's astonishing the lengths they'll go to, when they KNOW he's not ready.
> 
> Which is why ultimately I think they'll have Seth cash in. Vince is stubborn, but that's a way to get out of the failure without admitting that it's a failure.
> 
> ETA: TERRASTAR dude is obviously a troll. I don't know why any of us are bothering to humor him.


pure gibberish from uniformed iwc stan. typical brainless nonsense-
1- can you refute anything i said with verified evidence. you are the same one wh wants to refute video evidence that taker wanted angle, brock or cena to break the streak. 0 for 1.
2-roman could be great or terrible, he still can't sell a main event by itself. the reason the build has sucked is because there is no brock. 
3-you keep calling something that hasn't happened yet a failure. we will only know in 10 days after wm.
4- again you like many marks you fail to realize this is a business not fantasy football. they put matches together based on what will make them money. if the raw numbers are bad then of course rr deserves some of the blame but he is only half the main event. part of the established vet's job is to put over a future star, something brock has failed to do. name me one top guy who vince and top vets didn't help put over. use common sense.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Arkham258 said:


> Oh really? I'm the one who is not smart?
> 
> It's called FACTS. The foundation of EVERY argument I make. Here's your proof:
> 
> http://www.ewrestlingnews.com/articles/the-end-of-the-streak-what-undertaker-really-wanted


it is an opnion piece....there are no facts just more rumors...this is real and the date says 2010-


----------



## King187

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Chris Jericho was a smark hero until he started disagreeing with them. I don't know why people even listen to interviews and opinions. If the opinion on Reigns doesn't agree with their own, they just assume everyone is lying or ass kissing.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



RyanPelley said:


> Of course. Going to such extremes is so much easier and more logical than say, pushing a guy who people actually like.


Yep, especially when you consider that pushing a guy who people actually like seems to be too hard of a concept for WWE to grasp.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



DGenerationMC said:


> I hope his family doesn't get booed.
> 
> It would be cool to see Brock & Heyman invade the house and kick Rikishi's ass. Brock vs. a bunch of a badass Samoans :mark:


Time to punk out more grandpas.:brock


----------



## Dr. Middy

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



HBK 3:16 said:


> Yep, especially when you consider that pushing a guy who people actually like seems to be too hard of a concept for WWE to grasp.


Until things start to change, the golden rule is this:

If it seems logical, expect WWE to do the opposite.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Stone Hot said:


> Yep its getting to the point where they are just looking desperate now and coming off looking *very stupid*.


Yes because we are just watching "_*brilliance*_" aren't we? 






You can say that was then & he's improving yada yada yada and that's great if he were in pursuit of a MID-CARD title which is where he should be espically after this most recent report....

House show in Tucson AZ: U.S. Title: Rusev (c) vs. Roman Reigns
_Rusev, still without Lana, got massive heat from the crowd. Reigns was super over with Tucson. Very few boos, I'd say 95% cheers. Very good match that went about 20 minutes. Rusev went for the Accolade but Reigns powered out and hit the Superman Punch and the crowd went nuts. We he went for the Spear but Rusev hit him with the Belt to get DQed. Reigns would end up hitting the Spear when Rusev went to hit him again. Roman was really over with the crowd._

This is proof that Roman belongs in the MID-CARD people, the START of his singles career should have had seen Regins "save" Hogan from the big bad Russian, leading to him WINNING the US Title, his first singles title much in the same way Jon Boy did 11 years ago to begin his path.

It makes sense people would cheer Roman over Ruseve but since this is #WWELogic they thought those same people would cheer Roman over Brock and they are DEAD WRONG hell forget his family the freakin POPE could endorse Roman and he STILL wouldn't get over against Brock 4 the most part.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



RyanPelley said:


> Of course. Going to such extremes is so much easier and more logical than say, pushing a guy who people actually like.


Next they'll bring :taker out with the Big Evil gimmick and have him tell the fans "You will respect Reigns."


----------



## SHIELD Agent

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

For a guy who's only been wrestling since 2011 or so, Roman is very fucking solid and he's improving on a steady trajectory. 

I loved the Raw finish a couple weeks ago when he unleashed the might of* The Roman Empire* on the Authority. Straight up hard-hitting bad-assery. 

If Lesnar's leaving, I really would like to see Heyman be the mouthpiece for Roman. Babyface or Heel, it would be money.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

This is an old fashioned, outdated idea that would have worked 20 years ago. Today's generation of younger fans won't give a shit about his family and won't have the attention span to sit through an endless propaganda video of how wrestling is in Reigns blood and he was born for this moment.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

You're right, this segment is certainly going to spoil Raw


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Another time where this moron has to hide behind somebody to Shield (get it) himself. 

Could Roman Reigns be ANY bigger of a geek? Main eventing WrestleMania and less over than Damien Sandow dressing up as Miz. Before you know it, it won't just be The Rock, he'll be getting Hogan, Austin, Flair, Michaels, Undertaker, etc booed too.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

He's Samoan. I get it. :lol


----------



## flamesofdarknezz

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

They will have Lesnar attack all his family members and makes reigns turn into Incredible Hulk. Than he destroy Lesnar at mania and wins title.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Reddit user brilliantly nails Roman's fall from grace*



Natsuke said:


> People also forgot that Brock Lensar also single-handedly destroyed John Cena. It wasn't even a match, it was a public execution from a monster to a hero. I believe that moment in Summerslam was the actual beginning of Reign's push. John Cena is no longer looked at as the top of the mountain and the face of the WWE, and he no longer was booked as such.
> 
> Vince quite vividly sacrificed Undertaker and Cena, whom he protected for years, for Roman Reigns.
> 
> That, in itself, is absolutely terrifying.


Well in all fairness, that was supposed to be Bryan (and before him, Batista) in Cena's spot getting destroyed at Summerslam in the first place. They were kind of forced into putting Cena in that position.


----------



## El Capitano

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Stone Hot said:


> Yep its getting to the point where they are just looking desperate now and coming off looking very stupid.


You're missing the point. He lacks anything interesting that they have to force the whole "family" storyline to get any interaction out of the crowd. Honestly, it won't work as the only one the casual fans will relate to is the Rock.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Next he'll be bringing out his daughter at Wrestlemania to try and quell the boos


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



mr.socko2101 said:


> Next he'll be bringing out his daughter at Wrestlemania to try and quell the boos


I can imagine "demon spawn" chants from a crowd like that, lol. It's a shame, I feel for the family, they didn't choose to be related to such a disaster.


----------



## CookiePuss

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

People judging something they've not even seen yet fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

It's getting interesting to see what the WWE will do to try and force this guy as the top of the mountain... they've failed in everyway to get the crowd behind him or the match at WM so far. Imagine when he's actually champion... this RtWM has been absolutely fascinating in how dreadful it is and how inept the WWE has become.


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Anyways.....
> 
> For those who are fans of Roman Reigns and aren't just in this thread to shit on him, Paul Heyman is still putting over the main event at WM 31. He gave an interview to Zap2It.
> 
> 
> *WWE's Paul Heyman: Brock Lesnar will eat Roman Reigns for dinner at 'WrestleMania 31'
> *
> http://www.zap2it.com/blogs/wwes_pa..._main_event_brock_lesnar_roman_reigns-2015-03


hey guys, bit behind on this thread at the mo - so please excuse me for bringing this forward (although is a great interview so why not :grin2: )

my question though.....
What is Paul Heymans fascination on people eating people.... roflmao first he compares romans family to cannibals now he is saying lesner will eat reigns for breakfast... was he a survivor of the donner party or something...

sorry bit OT



The True Believer said:


> What's with everyone calling fans that boo Reigns "hijackers"? It's a pretty defamatory connotation if you ask me. I don't see anyone calling fans that boo Bryan "hijackers".


well apparently (according to a large group on this forum) no-body actually boo's Daniel bryan sooooo :shrug

:wink2:


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Mr T_712 said:


> I agree there are gonna be a ton of people who are angry about this segment but for once WWE had one of their few good ideas.


let wait and see how the video turned out before handing out kudos to the wwe. their batting average on "good ideas" panning out isn't exactly great.


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I thought the last guy who talked about his family was a heel


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

opps sorry double post


----------



## TJQ

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

"No way those fuckin' nerds can boo a family man! HUNTER, GET THE CAMERAS!" :vince5:vince$


----------



## Delbusto

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Just my opinion, but this sort of "doing it for my family" thing works much better when it's a heel/villain. I think it just tells a much more interesting story when you see how vicious or how far someone will go for the sake of their family/loved ones. Take Kevin Owens as a wrestling example, the guy beat the absolute piss out of his best friend because in his mind he was fighting for his wife and children. 

With Reigns, *for me* it just feels boring and very forced. It seemed to be thrown into the mix out of nowhere and has now become the focal point, he just suddenly became a family man after the Rumble. The segment planned sounds like it could come off pretty lame, but I guess we'll see how it plays out. It would be hilarious though if, like someone mentioned, Brock invaded his home and terrorized them.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



midnightmischief said:


> hey guys, bit behind on this thread at the mo - so please excuse me for bringing this forward (although is a great interview so why not :grin2: )
> 
> my question though.....
> What is Paul Heymans fascination on people eating people.... roflmao first he compares romans family to cannibals now he is saying lesner will eat reigns for breakfast... was he a survivor of the donner party or something...
> 
> sorry bit OT
> 
> 
> 
> well apparently (according to a large group on this forum) no-body actually boo's Daniel bryan sooooo :shrug
> 
> :wink2:


First, Happy Birthday. Hope it's a been a good one. :smile2:

Secondly, the Heyman character seems to think of Samoan's as savages who will eat anything. Ever their own. :lol Or he could just be over the top.


----------



## SóniaPortugal

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Delbusto1 said:


> Just my opinion, but this sort of "doing it for my family" thing works much better when it's a heel/villain. I think it just tells a much more interesting story when you see how vicious or how far someone will go for the sake of their family/loved ones. Take Kevin Owens as a wrestling example, the guy beat the absolute piss out of his best friend because in his mind he was fighting for his wife and children.
> 
> With Reigns, *for me* it just feels boring and very forced. It seemed to be thrown into the mix out of nowhere and has now become the focal point, he just suddenly became a family man after the Rumble. The segment planned sounds like it could come off pretty lame, but I guess we'll see how it plays out. It would be hilarious though if, like someone mentioned,* Brock invaded his home and terrorized them*.


I hope something like this and not a "Roman Reings is good kid and hardworking, never gave problems and deserve to have everything" video


----------



## Redzero

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

"PLEASE LIKE HIM!"


----------



## southrnbygrace

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> First, Happy Birthday. Hope it's a been a good one. :smile2:
> 
> Secondly, the Heyman character seems to think of Samoan's as savages who will eat anything. Ever their own. :lol Or he could just be over the top.


Heyman over the top? Surely you jest. [/sarcasm]


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

The only time I've seen a wrestling company involve the family of a wrestler in a segment that I really enjoyed was when they had the camera at Flair's house in 1993 when he was in a retirement match with Vader at Starrcade '93. So, it can work, but knowing the way WWE is over the top corny with stuff like this, I don't have any faith in this segment being useful at all to this feud.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

this worked great for curtis axel


myaybe if we're lucky in a couple months the only time we see reigns is as a clown getting stomped doing Romanamania (Romania?)


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Wow, so he has a family. Good for him.


----------



## rocknblues81

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



ShowStopper said:


> The only time I've seen a wrestling company involve the family of a wrestler in a segment that I really enjoyed was when they had the camera at Flair's house in 1993 when he was in a retirement match with Vader at Starrcade '93. So, it can work, but knowing the way WWE is over the top corny with stuff like this, I don't have any faith in this segment being useful at all to this feud.


Yeah, but that was Ric Flair. This is Roaman Reigns.

RR doesn't have the talent or charisma to sell something like that properly.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SHIELD Agent said:


> For a guy who's only been wrestling since 2011 or so, Roman is very fucking solid and he's improving on a steady trajectory.
> 
> I loved the Raw finish a couple weeks ago when he unleashed the might of* The Roman Empire* on the Authority. Straight up hard-hitting bad-assery.
> 
> If Lesnar's leaving, I really would like to see Heyman be the mouthpiece for Roman. Babyface or Heel, it would be money.


For a guy who's in the ME of WM and probably knew he was going to be in ME for like the past fucking year he should be more than just "solid". Right now he's a midcard talent at best. He's still suffering from monotone-Orton syndrome and and still is jusy "okay" in the ring. 

Of course alot of this blame belongs on Vince's stubborness on shoving him down people's throats and rushing him but Reigns should be at a higher level than what he is.

I mean the guy isn't even as popular/over as Bryan/Orton/Cena. Arguably more than Ambrose/Ziggler.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



cookiepuss said:


> People judging something they've not even seen yet fpalm


That's the problem with fans today. They won't let anything develop; instead they shit on it. They hear about a new storyline, push, segment on the internet and it's right into "bitch mode."


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The problem with his promos is that it's too scripted. When he does real interviews with the media he seems like a smart and witty guy. The promo on RAW seemed less scripted and it showed.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Everyone seems to believe that the new shirts mean that he's staying face, but I hope that means it's all a swerve. "I Can" and "I Will" can easily be converted to "By Any Means Necessary" and the heel turn is complete. His character has no reason to stay face and I think his tongue is ready to go in on some sectors of the WWE audience that wants to shit on him just because and for any reason. I want that reckless mouth on the mic. 

Samoa Joe Talks About Roman Reigns Backlash




http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/videos/2015/9178/video-samoa-joe-talks-about-roman-reigns-backlash/

Look at Joe earning his WWE paycheck already. :cena5


----------



## Devil's Anthem

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

"This is going to be so corny."
This is coming from people who support someone who runs around yelling "Yes!" every time he comes out or someone who looked like a drug addict and called himself 'the best in the world'? Oh my god


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

People giving him shit for nepotism, so what do they do? They further highlight his family. It's almost as if they want him to fail...



Or maybe this is just some elaborate ploy by Vince to make everyone like Cena? Replace him with someone less talented, overpush Reigns even more, and take some of the spotlight off Cena temporarily, make people think "You know what, Cena wasn't this bad"


----------



## Born of Osiris

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Everyone seems to believe that the new shirts mean that he's staying face, but I hope that means it's all a swerve. "I Can" and "I Will" can easily be converted to "By Any Means Necessary" and the heel turn is complete. His character has no reason to stay face and I think his tongue is ready to go in on some sectors of the WWE audience that wants to shit on him just because and for any reason. I want that reckless mouth on the mic.
> 
> Samoa Joe Talks About Roman Reigns Backlash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/videos/2015/9178/video-samoa-joe-talks-about-roman-reigns-backlash/


Thing is, as @Soul Cat said, this whole Lesnar rub would have been for nothing because it was originally meant to crown a new top or face or put over a top face into a bigger star. Turning Reigns, as much as I want him too because I feel he'll do much better in that role, just seems like damage control. And doing that would just be Vince admitting failure. When in the last 5 years has he done that to an extent this far? 

I believe the nest option would have been for him to lose and build up sympathy and get stronger through the next year or 2 for his eventual big title win. It's like the Wrestling is Wrestling video explained. People gravitate towards struggle, hard work, etc. It's one of the reason why Bryan is their most popular star. There is literally NO struggle with Reigns. We all know he's been handed this in a silver platter. There is no investment. This is why in the end his push will end up failing IMO. Fans don't want another decade of Cena 2.0.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Everyone seems to believe that the new shirts mean that he's staying face, but I hope that means it's all a swerve. "I Can" and "I Will" can easily be converted to "By Any Means Necessary" and the heel turn is complete. His character has no reason to stay face and I think his tongue is ready to go in on some sectors of the WWE audience that wants to shit on him just because and for any reason. I want that reckless mouth on the mic.
> 
> Samoa Joe Talks About Roman Reigns Backlash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/videos/2015/9178/video-samoa-joe-talks-about-roman-reigns-backlash/
> 
> Look at Joe earning his WWE paycheck already. :cena5


I see Samoa Joe is going to fit right in with this company :reigns2

& I'm not worried about his shirt either. That phrase can easily be twisted and used in a heel way if necessary .


----------



## Chrome

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Let's be honest, this is WWE we're talking about. I'd love to give this segment a chance too, but it's very likely to be cheesy, corny, and just nothing but his family talking about how "great" Reigns is and how much him winning would mean to them. It'll add absolutely nothing to the feud. Reigns and Lesnar should just have a confrontation where Reigns bloodies Lesnar with a stiff punch and a brawl ensues.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Just because Reigns isn't sharing every detail of his life doesn't mean that he hasn't struggled to get to where he is. We've all got our issues. It may not be the same as the next person's, but everyone's got a story to tell. 

As for Reigns turning heel, there is no "rub" that needs to be protected which would necessitate him remaining a face. The rub has been diluted to the point that it's almost non existent. Reigns gains more by beating Cena in a passing of the torch feud. 

Building sympathy is one way to gain him favor as a face. I have no issue with that but turning him a heel can also accomplish the same if you're thinking of the long term view.


----------



## Patrick Covalovo

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Brock Lesnar will retain his belt and the feud with Roman will continue...


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Your reaction if Reigns stiffs Lesnar since he'll be half-assing the match because his contract ending?


Not surprisingly, I agree with Wynter; in fact, I couldn't have put it any better if I tried. This is EXACTLY the kind of match that I would love to see.

However, you also have a point. This is what we all should expect from Brock Lesnar: a half-assed personality. He has not cared about that belt since he got it. Now that he's leaving, he cares even less. And to think, I used to have respect for Mr. Lesnar. How times have changed!!


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I honestly believe Brock wants to be here and I wouldn't even be surprised if Brock has already signed and WWE is keeping it under wraps. I don't think Brock will half ass it this time. He may have done it with Goldberg, but that was a younger Brock who was way more immature and knew the crowd would shit on the match no matter what.

Brock just knows how to play the game and get what he wants. He knows he has the power and will hustle the best deal he can.

At the moment, I'm not worried about Brock throwing the match. Even better, Heyman obviously has respect for Roman and cares for him on some level since he's known him since a kid. I think Pauly will make sure Brock keeps a level head. Heyman is one of the select few Brock truly respects.

The way Roman is selling it, this match up will be a fight. Which is exactly what I was hoping for. I of course want a proper story being told, but a good old war and pushing each other to the limit is best.

Hopefully Brock did re-sign like I think he will, because I'd love to see him in matches with Randy, Bryan and Sheamus. Of course Sheamus is hella is highly unlikely, but still, a girl can wish 

It'd be nice to be able to get all the Brock vs wrestler matches I've been hoping for


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> U.S. Title: Rusev (c) vs. Roman Reigns
> 
> Rusev, still without Lana, got massive heat from the crowd. Reigns was super over with Tucson. Very few boos, I'd say 95% cheers. Very good match that went about 20 minutes. They face off in the middle and lock up. Rusev gets the advantage the first two times, knocking Reigns down. They would trade shots and power moves. Reigns got control after a reverse hot shot along the top rope setting up his apron dropkick. They would brawl outside and Reigns slammed Rusev's head into the apron 10 times. Rusev then knocked Reigns off the apron into the guardrail and tried to walk off with the Title but Reigns brought him back to the ring. Rusev hits a kick for a long two.
> 
> Then proceeds to parade around the ring with the Russian flag to a round of jeers. This gave Reigns time to recover and he made a come back. He went up top but Rusev tried to Superplex him only to get pushed away. Reigns then went for a Superman Punch from the middle rope but Rusev moved and Reigns rolled through and got caught with a spinning Heel Kick. Rusev went for the Accolade but Reigns powered out and hit the Superman Punch and the crowd went nuts. We he went for the Spear but Rusev hit him with the Belt to get DQed. Reigns would end up hitting the Spear when Rusev went to hit him again. Roman was really over with the crowd


http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0321/591584/wwe-live-event-results/



> They play a video package for Connor's Cure and his induction into the HoF. Eden says they've raised over 200,000 dollars already for connor's cure. There's a "Connor" chant that lasts a good 15 seconds. I shed a single tear, and then several more.
> Next is Rusev vs Roman Reigns. I love Rusev's music. I go crazy to it like i'm listening to kanye west. Roman is very over. Definitely second biggest pop of the night (behind potato salad). A few let’s go roman chants happened, but it was mostly "USA", which to me just shows Rusev's effectiveness and just how much heat he has. Rusev is still one of my favorite wrestlers. Roman put up a great effort and I thought he did fine, even if the pace was a bit slow because of his moveset. He did a neckbreaker on the ropes, a clothesline off the top rope, and all the signatures. Rusev tries to put him the accolade but can't get it quite locked in, and I think it's probably because he doesn't have Lana around to tell him when it's the correct time to crush. After rusev dodges a spear by going to the outside, he hits roman with the US title for the DQ loss.
> Reigns (w) vs Rusev (titles don't change on DQ)


https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/2zscbt/report_from_house_show_tonight_in_tucson/


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> *The Rock Talks On Possibly Facing Brock Lesnar At WrestleMania 32, If Roman Reigns Is Ready, More*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Miami's FOX 7 Entertainment Reporter Chris Van Vliet sent the following:
> 
> I interviewed The Rock in Los Angeles on Thursday for a press junket for “Furious 7”. He talked about whether Roman Reigns is ready to be the WWE Champion, his thoughts on CM Punk in UFC, he also hinted at a surprise appearance at WrestleMania 31 and talked about wanting a match with Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 32. The full interview can be seen above. Below are highlights:
> 
> *Giving Jason Statham the Rock Bottom in “Furious 7”:*
> 
> “The idea was I got together with Jason Statham and said let’s put together an epic fight that’s going to be memorable. And at the end to punctuate it I said ‘Alright brother, what if I hooked you’ and he’s like ‘Yeah? Suplex?’ and I said ‘No, not a suplex. First time ever on film, I hit you with the Rock Bottom.’ When you present that to a movie star like Jason, you’re at a crossroads because if ego is involved the movie star could say ‘I don’t know. That your thing, it’s a big finishing move and I don’t want you to hit me with it.’ If you check your ego at the door like Statham did, it was great. He’s a focused guy and we pulled it off and we went through the glass table, cut us up a little bit and he was game to play and he came to rumble. And by the way, it’s the best move of the movie.”
> 
> *Whether he thinks Roman Reigns is ready to be the WWE Champion?*
> 
> “Ready to headline WrestleMania and ready to be the Champ are two different things. I think that he’s in a unique position. He’s being pushed quickly, I was in that position before so I know what it’s like, but at the same time you either sink or swim so you’ve got no choice but to be ready. Fans have expressed their displeasure in it and that is the best part about the WWE Universe is that they’re so vocal and passionate about how they feel. I think he’s going to go out with Brock, who I’ve known for a very long time, and they’re going to have a hell of a match and that’s what I expect.”
> 
> *On the rumors about facing Brock Lesnar at WrestleMania 32:*
> 
> “In Dallas? Possibly. There’s a lot of things that are up in the air. We’ll see. I would love that rematch. Whatever it is I think that you want to create something that is going to be special, memorable and especially in Dallas at that stadium and you have a shot at breaking the attendance record.”
> 
> *How he thinks CM Punk will do in UFC:*
> 
> “I think he’s going to great because he’s putting in the time to train. And he’s had the background anyway so I think he’s going to great.”
> 
> http://www.pwmania.com/the-rock-tal...wrestlemania-32-if-roman-reigns-is-ready-more


still majorly behind on this thread.

wanted to bring this posting from Empress forward as it looks like it got lost in a thread merge. (if someone else has already brought it forward then my bad)
think this was a great interview and I like what rocky had to say about roman being ready (?) it rings so true to what a majority of us fans have been saying and doesn't reek of smoke blowing if you know what I mean.


whoops just saw someone else already pulled this forward


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

WWE Tucson

https://instagram.com/p/0evbX8j1_r/


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Maybe Rikishi can run over Lesnar with a car?



"I did it fo da reinz I did it fo da belivers"


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Arkham258 said:


> I thought the last guy who talked about his family was a heel



No in the bipolar world of wwe the heels actually get cheered since they are more likeable then the faces for the most part. Reigns is the true heel.


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

the only family angle i've ever enjoyed:


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Was going through the hashtag for the house show. It seems like everyone had a great time last night.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579179050603716610


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

I hope it ends with his father trying to drown him again.


Successfully.


----------



## HornSnaggle

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Don't care much about Reigns, care even less about his fambly - I'll fast forward that for sure.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

It's better than having someone who isn't related to him come out and raise his hand while the crowd are shitting on him.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



ShowStopper said:


> One corny-ass face of the company coming right up.
> 
> :vince2


This.

Reigns apologist use the "he is a breath of fresh air" argument a lot, but there is nothing fresh about him, he will be the same cringy corny-ass face of the company that we have had to sufer the last 10 years.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

He did it for The Rock!


----------



## EyeZac

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Mr T_712 said:


> I agree there are gonna be a ton of people who are angry about this segment but for once WWE had one of their few good ideas.


Agreed. Much better than Heyman doing all the talking about Reigns and his family. Nice that we get to finally see them and make the story credible rather than just empty words.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

Not a bad idea I just hope it doesn't reflect bad and the crowd don't give it the time of day cause it could be ugly.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*

The only way to save this build is too book it like im booking my wwe universe mode, Cm punk returns, beats reigns family up, aligns with brock lesnar, 

The only hope reigns has is too take both lesnar and punk on ! beat them both and leave with the title !

but how could he do it alone !? he can't !!!!!

and that's when he gets an idea ! he confronts orton tells him too stay out of rollins business ( he explains the plan of camera)

now ortons not going to kill him anymore seth is very happy and grateful and agree's to reunite the shield !!! 

Dean agree's because his had a stressful year and wants to kick someones ass !!!!

now you have the shield vs cm punk and brock lesnar, 

shield win and celebrate, punk gets pinned, lesnar walks out in disgust, then ortons music hits and ambrose and reigns grab rollins and all 3 beat up on him good and proper !!!


that would bring the year full circle, oh yeah.... sting ended the authority early that night, reigns is champ but it's ok, the awesome storyline helps us forget that


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/579498972550541313


Brock Lesnar-WWE Negotiations, RINGSIDE Tickets Available, Cornette on Ross Report is a Classic, WWEShop RE-Stocked w/ JR's, Opportunity Awaits IC & US Titles, Tough Enough, Reigns Ready?
$20 tickets remain for 'RINGSIDE An Afternoon with Jim Ross Show' in a week on Saturday March 28 in San Jose at the Rockbar Theater at ticketweb.com and also at the venue on the day of the event. The VIP Meet & Greets start at 11 am while the show itself begins at 1. For those attending our show and the WWE HOF you will have absolutely zero issues making both events as we will conclude at approximately 3 o'clock an the HOF begins just before 5 pm I'm told. We will also have 100 collector's edition signed, posters our our merch table along with some new photos and JR's Beef Jerky and other items from our line. This show is trending to be our biggest one yet and I will pull out all the stops to insure that everyone has a great time. There's free parking at the Rockbar Theater along with them having plenty of food and beverages. The drive from our venue to the WWE HOF is mere minutes.

*Arguably the hottest issue that has been on my Twitter timeline @jrsBBQ is the contract status between WWE Champion Brock Lesnar and WWE. This matter is running into the 11th hour and one would have thought it would have been settled month ago just as I mentioned last summer on one of my Ross Report Podcasts. Now both sides are scrambling to finalize a deal in what could be a high stress and emotional negotiation which is exactly what neither party ever wants to experience. To WWE's credit they have have been talking to Brock for months and he could have possibly simply been posturing to achieve what is happening now to occur. I have no idea of the circumstances surrounding this matter. I do know that Brock likely makes an enormous sum of money for essentially a part time job but I have no issue with that as Lesnar stays more 'special' because he is not over exposed which is seemingly the norm in the biz these days and another reason that the genre struggles at times with TV ratings and general perception.

If Lesnar re-signs with WWE there is no lock that he will lose the WWE Title at WM31 to Roman Reigns but I do applaud WWE for seemingly steering the course with their long term build of Reigns who has a viable upside and plenty of potential but is arguably not completely ready for the distinction of being the 'man.' However, when was any first time WWE Champion ever 100% ready to be the 'man?' If we analyze the past champions, all of who displayed the traits desired for the role, no one could guarantee their success until they got in the game and experienced the 'live ammo' that comes with that extremely challenging job and it's many responsibilities.*

It's obvious that UFC would love to have Brock back in the fold and would likely pay him a proverbial pot of gold to return and step back into the Octagon. Is returning to the highest level of MMA the best thing for this beast of an athlete who's nearing 40 years of age and coming off significant heath problems and who also has a beautiful and young family?

*One thing is for sure and that's both Reigns and Lesnar are former D1 athletes of distinction and both men will bring their legit, competitive athletic fire to the personation as to have a match that will make them both pleased with the effort and the results no matter who wins or loses. They are athletes first and entertainers second which tells me that they will have no major issues closing the show at WrestleMania in a positive way. I don't see this match being fancy or a spot fest but I do feel that it will be physical and reality based.*

Some fans seemingly are in over thinking mode more concerned about who gets booed and who doesn't than focusing on what the match will be like and the story that will be told inside the ring.

I am somewhat optimistic that Brock will re-up with WWE but there are certainly no guarantees and I'd expect we won't know that answer until after the event in Levis Stadium. Having said that, one cold argue that the main event is as unpredictable as it has been in quite some time of which I personally like. Many within WWE will breathe much easier if Brock puts pen to contract this Monday in LA at RAW. 

This week's Ross Report podcast with the incomparable and outspoken @theJimCornette is a classic. I hope that you will make the time to download it for FREE at iTunes. We over a litany of topics in this super sized show. Next week I welcome Ken Shamrock to the show and I had a great time catching up with Ken who still has that gladiator spirit when many athletes his age are content to simply be playing golf. His career in fighting, WWE, being a body guard to the stars and his interest in bare knuckle boxing is a fascinating listen. Plus we talk in depth about role in WM13 as the special referee in the Austin-Hitman classic.

WWEShop.com has completely restocked with all the JR's products that have been out of stock and sales are terrific of which we are grateful to all of you for supporting us.

Condolences to the friends and family of El Hijo del Perro Aquayo who died shortly after a tag team match in Tijuana in which our friend Rey Mysterio was a participant.

WWE has a chance to greatly enhance the somewhat stagnant IC and US tittles at WM31 and I'm interested in see if that rehabilitation commences at WrestleMania. What better stage is there than to refocus on these two titles that have been cold for quite sometime? Love o see Bryan, Ambrose or Ziggler win the IC title and then keep it TFN and make it means something again. 

I'd be tempted to kick off WM31 with the IC Title Ladder match and hope that the men in it can hit one out of the park just as Edge & Christian, The Dudley's, and the Hardy Boys did back in the day.

Seems as if WWE is bringing back Tough Enough at some point in the future. Curious to see who will be on the cast from WWE. If Steve Austin isn't included on the show, it won't be the same to me. He's perfect in that environment.

Excellent TV show by TNA Friday night on Destination America. Kurt Angle vs.Bobby Lashley was stellar. Enjoyed the ladies bout too among others. TNA doesn't need to do LONG promos but succinct ones will work best for them IMO. Bravo to the entire TNA team.

Excited to be going to San Jose for WM weekend and wish all the performers and fans a great time with a lifetime of wonderful memories. It's never going to be just another wrestling show or 'day at work' and those involved that take it for granted should not be there. Thinking of trying Apple TV on the advice of Stone Cold to watch the Sunday event from our Oklahoma home. Digging the @WWENetwork as I really like the older content that they feature. I would like to see more original programming of which I assume will be forthcoming. 

Have a great weekend and check out our Q&A's that I've updated.

Be kind to others.....

Boomer Sooner!

J.R. @jrsBBQ 

http://www.jrsbarbq.com/blog/brock-...vailable-cornette-ross-report-classic-wweshop


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

I hope Brock shows up at his house and F5's Reigns entire family.


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Can Reign fans please stop with this house show argument? Cena still gets big pops at house shows its a small audience made uo of mostly kids using house shows as this evidence Roman is over when everything else form tv ratings, to #cancelWWEnetwork trending #1 for almost 24 hours after he won RR, and his dead crowd reactions on Raw tell us otherwise


----------



## Frost99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Once again the house show PROVES Regins belongs in the mid-card 4now let him get his feet wet as a singles star & build him up for a Summer run but NOPE, what do they do #WWELogic him all the way up the card instead.

When real life imitates art, I wish a guy at the creative meeting where Regins was "NAMED" DA MAN would have said this....


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Indywrestlersrule said:


> Can Reign fans please stop with this house show argument? Cena still gets big pops at house shows its a small audience made uo of mostly kids using house shows as this evidence Roman is over when everything else form tv ratings, to #cancelWWEnetwork trending #1 for almost 24 hours after he won RR, and his dead crowd reactions on Raw tell us otherwise


Or you know, this is a Roman thread which makes it appropriate to post Roman related things.... 

Great contribution to the thread though (Y) 

Roman is on TV for only at the most, ten minutes. While for months the show has revolved around, Seth, Authority, Randy and most recently the IC match. I don't see them pulling ratings even with Bryan on the show. Guess the fans only want to see him only if he's winning the belt and can't come in to support their boy no matter what match he's in :shrug. Either way, it's a creative and generally bad mania build problem. So please stop. 

And yes, the hashtag where majority didn't cancel and WWE gained more subscriptions than cancellations and got most of that AFTER the Rumble. 

Oh, and love you using Cena as if that man isn't the number one guy in the company.... 


Oh and seems to me, the past few shows the fans have been more responsive. Whether it's cheering or booing. So try again. 

Nevermind, don't lol


----------



## Chris Mars

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I love how Reigns fans are even getting happy when he is booed. "Hey at least its a reaction!"


----------



## Chris Mars

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

SO i guess having a Samoan family is Roman's main gimmick now?


----------



## Pastor Yeezus

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> The only way to save this build is too book it like im booking my wwe universe mode, Cm punk returns, beats reigns family up, aligns with brock lesnar,
> 
> The only hope reigns has is too take both lesnar and punk on ! beat them both and leave with the title !
> 
> but how could he do it alone !? he can't !!!!!
> 
> and that's when he gets an idea ! he confronts orton tells him too stay out of rollins business ( he explains the plan of camera)
> 
> now ortons not going to kill him anymore seth is very happy and grateful and agree's to reunite the shield !!!
> 
> Dean agree's because his had a stressful year and wants to kick someones ass !!!!
> 
> now you have the shield vs cm punk and brock lesnar,
> 
> shield win and celebrate, punk gets pinned, lesnar walks out in disgust, then ortons music hits and ambrose and reigns grab rollins and all 3 beat up on him good and proper !!!
> 
> 
> that would bring the year full circle, oh yeah.... sting ended the authority early that night, reigns is champ but it's ok, the awesome storyline helps us forget that


Please tell me that this is a joke


----------



## Donnie

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Wynter said:


> WWE is so god damn corny :drake1
> 
> How about Roman just wants to be number one and he will destroy Brock to do so??
> 
> WWE still tryna Cena this dude even after people are so against it?? :lmao
> 
> WWE: We take the character that got you over and say fuck it, let's do the exact opposite fpalm


hey Wynter maybe we meet more of his bothers and sisters who have been killing and beating people to a pulp since they were 5 :lmao


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

They are trying to get Reigns over with the live crowd so he won't be booed in the face to face with Lesnar. but it could backfire.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

These Reigns marks are really polluting the forum. The senselessness of how they defend every aspect of him, regardless of truth or validity, while inexplicably hating on Bryan and Bryan fans at the same time, and then hypocritically accusing everyone _else_ of being biased, is truly absurd.

On topic, the segment doesn't sound promising.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

I will be nice to see Sika again. I loved him and Afa as the Wild Samoans. Plus he gets to show he is actually civilized. If anyone has seen the old WWF videos they had the Samoans eating raw fish and acting like Savages. I still dont think introducing his family is going to help Roman magically forge a connection with the audience. Either you have it, or you dont; I lean towards the latter with Roman.


----------



## admiremyclone

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

This is going someplace hysterical.

It really does show how out of touch these guys are. Most of the responses here immediately go to "This will backfire" but Vince is probably still thinking that by showing Reigns with his family we'll all sympathize with him and suddenly connect.

The divide between what Vince thinks we will think and what we actually think is huge.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Just because Reigns isn't sharing every detail of his life doesn't mean that he hasn't struggled to get to where he is. We've all got our issues. It may not be the same as the next person's, but everyone's got a story to tell.
> 
> As for Reigns turning heel, there is no "rub" that needs to be protected which would necessitate him remaining a face. The rub has been diluted to the point that it's almost non existent. Reigns gains more by beating Cena in a passing of the torch feud.
> 
> Building sympathy is one way to gain him favor as a face. I have no issue with that but turning him a heel can also accomplish the same if you're thinking of the long term view.


Yes, but there has been no kayfabe struggle or journey. Just look at the trajectory that HBK, Hart, Austin, Rock and most recently Bryan had to their first WM main event and compare that to Reigns. It's hard for fans to feel a connection with him when he's already main eventing WrestleMania in his third singles PPV match.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

Showing Reigns with his family might work a bit if only they had actual purpose in this. We hear all about his heritage and how he's doing it for his family, but what connection does this has with Lesnar? If Lesnar had beaten their asses or something like this, sure; but otherwise?

But hey, his family has to make him look strong! :vince


----------



## JoeChill

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Jingoro said:


> let wait and see how the video turned out before handing out kudos to the wwe. their batting average on "good ideas" panning out isn't exactly great.


So its ok to shit on it before you see it, but being optimistic is crazy huh?


----------



## Gretchen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I will give Reigns credit, his promo on Raw was an improvement over his usual promos. 

What I really want is for WWE to stop neutering their talent. Sick of this happy go lucky crap with Bryan. Same with Ziggler. They have no edge and would be far more interesting if they were allowed to be themselves. Bryan as AmDrag and Ziggler the way he was in late 2012. 

The only guy they're really trying to give some edge is Reigns.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Superkick said:


> I will give Reigns credit, his promo on Raw was an improvement over his usual promos.
> 
> What I really want is for WWE to stop neutering their talent. Sick of this happy go lucky crap with Bryan. Same with Ziggler. They have no edge and would be far more interesting if they were allowed to be themselves. Bryan as AmDrag and Ziggler the way he was in late 2012.
> 
> *The only guy they're really trying to give some edge is Reigns*.


I feel like they're at least doing it with Orton as well but you're absolutely right about these guys needing more edge, 2012 Ziggler was my favorite. I was at the TLC where he main evented against Cena and It was amazing how over he was in that arena and how over he's stayed despite his character becoming a one note face. I miss "The Show Off". Bryan shows signs of trying to get his edge back but nothing sticks. Let these guys loose, restrictions are hurting talent. As much as i want a Reigns heel turn, i still fear they'll keep him neutered too.


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Chris Mars said:


> I love how Reigns fans are even getting happy when he is booed. "Hey at least its a reaction!"


The second there is a perceived "booing" of Daniel Bryan, you get new threads with a lot of this:

:Cry


----------



## Gretchen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> I feel like they're at least doing it with Orton as well but you're absolutely right about these guys needing more edge, 2012 Ziggler was my favorite. I was at the TLC where he main evented against Cena and It was amazing how over he was in that arena and how over he's stayed despite his character becoming a one note face. I miss "The Show Off". Bryan shows signs of trying to get his edge back but nothing sticks. Let these guys loose, restrictions are hurting talent. As much as i want a Reigns heel turn, i still fear they'll keep him neutered too.


Yeah, that stretch from when he won the MITB briefcase up until TLC was the best stretch of Dolph's career. Dolph really looked like a star in that match against Cena - not only was he the most entertaining in ring guy at the time but he had a character. A personality. None of this watered down face that never gives up bullshit. Don't get me wrong, the dude is an excellent sympathetic face due to his selling but the guy they've made him now I have no interest in.

Same with Bryan. He's best when he's ruthless. This company would be far more entertaining if they didn't restrict everyone. Multiple stars in the main event allowed to do far more would make for a much better WWE.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



#Mark said:


> Yes, but there has been no kayfabe struggle or journey. Just look at the trajectory that HBK, Hart, Austin, Rock and most recently Bryan had to their first WM main event and compare that to Reigns. It's hard for fans to feel a connection with him when he's already main eventing WrestleMania in his third singles PPV match.


Yeah, you're absolutely right in that context. It wouldn't have been my choice to make his third singles PPV match the main event at WM 31, but this is typical WWE. 

As for the commentary that Reigns fans get excited when he gets "booed", I wish some of you would be consistent. You're either claiming the man gets complete apathy (which nullifies booing since that is a reaction) or insisting on videotape evidence when he does get cheers as if it's so beyond reality that crowds have not turned cold to him. 

Also, I don't think Reigns is the only character with an edge on the show. Randy Orton doesn't have to toe the babyface line.


----------



## The Steven Seagal

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*



DarkLady said:


> These Reigns marks are really polluting the forum. The senselessness of how they defend every aspect of him, regardless of truth or validity, while inexplicably hating on Bryan and Bryan fans at the same time, and then hypocritically accusing everyone _else_ of being biased, is truly absurd.
> 
> On topic, the segment doesn't sound promising.



:crying:, you're one of the biggest crybabies on this forum, if you're not crying about something ( mainly reigns) you're liking idontshiv's dick, literally all you do.


----------



## Gretchen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I agree with the Orton listing but they allow him to do that because he's another one of Vince's golden boys. Like I said, they should allow everyone to develop some sort of edge. Wrestling should be dynamic and interesting, not some sort of constant cartoon fairy tale.

I would gladly have guys like Reigns and Orton main eventing if it didn't mean other wrestlers are showed down the card and ruined. But even so I do sort of hope Reigns succeeds.


----------



## Chris Mars

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> The second there is a perceived "booing" of Daniel Bryan, you get new threads with a lot of this:
> 
> :Cry


What a surprise, a Reigns fan trying to make this about Daniel Bryan. By the way buddy, Im not Bryan fan. I just find it hilarious that we have to debate whether the future face of the company is getting a reaction or not considering he has been pushed to the moon


----------



## TheBOAT

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns = The Face of Failure


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Superkick said:


> I agree with the Orton listing but they allow him to do that because he's another one of Vince's golden boys. Like I said, they should allow everyone to develop some sort of edge. Wrestling should be dynamic and interesting, not some sort of constant cartoon fairy tale.
> 
> I would gladly have guys like Reigns and Orton main eventing if it didn't mean other wrestlers are showed down the card and ruined. But even so I do sort of hope Reigns succeeds.


Reigns, Ambrose, Ziggler and Orton would be great as badass babyfaces. I'd love for Bryan to go full American Dragon but that's not ever happening. I hate that most characters are either sterile babyfaces and the heels get to be only a little bit more. 

Vince needs to fire these Hollywood writers and let Dusty, Heyman and other veteran wrestlers take over creative.


----------



## Algernon

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

I wonder if Rosey is still SHIT.


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*

I can't believe this shit. So you're telling me they're NOT going to do a face-to-face with Brock/Reigns until they basically have no choice(Wrestlemania)? Figures. fpalm


----------



## HiddenFlaw

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



jcmmnx said:


> They wait until the Raw before Mania to give him any character development. vintage WWE:cole


this is going to be hilariously bad , cant wait


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> * Roman Reigns beat Bray Wyatt with a spear after countering Sister Abigail. This was an intense brawl at some points. Wyatt was over with his entrance but Reigns did get a real good reaction. The crowd was really into the match too.


http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0322/591598/wwe-live-event-results/

Finn Balor was there too :wall


----------



## SHIELD Agent

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Shin Megami Tensei said:


> For a guy who's in the ME of WM and probably knew he was going to be in ME for like the past fucking year he should be more than just "solid". Right now he's a midcard talent at best. He's still suffering from monotone-Orton syndrome and and still is jusy "okay" in the ring.
> 
> Of course alot of this blame belongs on Vince's stubborness on shoving him down people's throats and rushing him but Reigns should be at a higher level than what he is.
> 
> I mean the guy isn't even as popular/over as Bryan/Orton/Cena. Arguably more than Ambrose/Ziggler.



All that you wrote is completely subjective. You're entitled to your opinion.


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Stone Hot said:


> Yep its getting to the point where they are just looking desperate now and coming off looking very stupid.


Yet more irony from yourself.
You're doing this on purpose now aren't you. Or at least I hope you are for your sake.:hano


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



donne said:


> hey Wynter maybe we meet more of his bothers and sisters who have been killing and beating people to a pulp since they were 5 :lmao


And a father that has been trying to drown his kids don't forget that.:maury


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed for Raw*



The Steven Seagal said:


> :crying:, you're one of the biggest crybabies on this forum, if you're not crying about something ( mainly reigns) you're liking idontshiv's dick, *literally* all you do.


Punk wants a word.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Restomaniac said:


> Yet more irony from yourself.
> You're doing this on purpose now aren't you. Or at least I hope you are for your sake.


:shrug


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Stone Hot said:


> :shrug


Feigned ignorance.
The pretense of a desperate man. Hardly surprising really.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

I would LOL so hard if his brother or Dad took a swipe at the smarks. Then there would be a thread tomorrow night about it with complaints.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

"So these are the people that took an 8 year old to a bar to fight....."

-Soccer Moms


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

It's just a segment showing the history of Reigns family, why are people making such a huge deal out of it?

They'll probably link this to a small documentary they're making on the WWE Network to keep bringing material/history to the Network

They've done stuff like this with other wrestlers, Orton, Cody just in different ways.. why's it a big deal because it's Reigns suddenly, the hate on this board is unbearable


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Lesnar gives no fucks, and that's the way I want my wrestlers.


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*



The.Great.One said:


> It's just a segment showing the history of Reigns family, why are people making such a huge deal out of it?
> 
> They'll probably link this to a small documentary they're making on the WWE Network to keep bringing material/history to the Network
> 
> They've done stuff like this with other wrestlers, Orton, Cody just in different ways.. why's it a big deal because it's Reigns suddenly, the hate on this board is unbearable


The key difference was that they weren't trying to use it as a method to shame the fans into buying into them.


----------



## tbp82

Wynter said:


> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0322/591598/wwe-live-event-results/
> 
> Finn Balor was there too :wall


Little Finn was there.

Glad the match was good. Win or lose at Mania Wyatt is a potential Reigns feud after Mania.


----------



## metr0man

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Nobody under the age of 40 cares about his family legacy lol


----------



## Trivette

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

WWE has dropped the ball with the entire Shield, not just Reigns. Whatever became of the hounds of justice mantra? What specific injustices within the WWE universe were they acting against? Just another example among hundreds of lazy storytelling over the last couple years. They were almost onto something with Shield/Evolution and especially Roman/HHH but again, expecting logic and more specifically, a payoff to a prolonged storyline is a true exercise is futility. I'll wait until the segment airs to pass judgement, but WWE's precedents don't exactly fill me with hope.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



JoeChill said:


> So its ok to shit on it before you see it, but being optimistic is crazy huh?


Given WWE's success rate and the way they've handled everything Reigns-related, I can't see anything optimistic in this ordeal. 

Even if this segment turns out to be good, the whole storyline is still one huge clusterfuck of shit. Thus, in the end it won't matter.



The.Great.One said:


> It's just a segment showing the history of Reigns family, why are people making such a huge deal out of it?
> 
> They'll probably link this to a small documentary they're making on the WWE Network to keep bringing material/history to the Network
> 
> They've done stuff like this with other wrestlers, Orton, Cody just in different ways.. why's it a big deal because it's Reigns suddenly, the hate on this board is unbearable


It's a big deal because his family is used in this pointless way as to "build" his fucking WM match with Lesnar and to make him look good? Even though there is no relation between the Samoans and Lesnar?

Since he won the Rumble, all we've been hearing about is that Roman Reigns comes from great line of wrestlers and that he CAN and WILL and that's literally the whole feud and his whole character and none of those even make a lick of sense as to why 1) we are supposed to care; 2) WWE thinks that this would get Reigns more over with the crowds or make him sympathetic or get him some character or whatever. 

Orton and Cody, as far as I can remember, never had everyone kiss their asses because of who their fathers were and that was never used as something to build fucking WM main events.


----------



## SHIELD Agent

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Little Finn was there.
> 
> Glad the match was good. Win or lose at Mania Wyatt is a potential Reigns feud after Mania.


Wyatt is destined for that belt. He's fuckin' epic. I could see he and Reigns having some good chemistry.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Nicole Queen said:


> It's a big deal because his family is used in this pointless way as to "build" his fucking WM match with Lesnar and to make him look good? Even though there is no relation between the Samoans and Lesnar?
> 
> Since he won the Rumble, all we've been hearing about is that Roman Reigns comes from great line of wrestlers and that he CAN and WILL and that's literally the whole feud and his whole character and none of those even make a lick of sense as to why 1) we are supposed to care; 2) WWE thinks that this would get Reigns more over with the crowds or make him sympathetic or get him some character or whatever.


When you have a guy on a part time contract, what else can they do to build up this match?
Give me a suggestion?

Why would WWE not be proud to show some of it's history? His family has deep roots in the WWE, it's giving some fans Reigns' background, quite clearly to try to help him but why does that make you mad?


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The.Great.One said:


> When you have a guy on a part time contract, what else can they do to build up this match?
> Give me a suggestion?
> 
> Why would WWE not be proud to show some of it's history? His family has deep roots in the WWE, it's giving some fans Reigns' background, quite clearly to try to help him but why does that make you mad?


So because Lesnar is part-time, then they must have Heyman and roster kissing Reigns' ass and talking non-stop about how great his family is? That's the story they should be building? That Reigns' legendary family means that he is already deserving for anything he gets handled and that Lesnar is just going out there and trying to kill him (that one is given and understandable) ? His family better be at ringside to really carry him out.

WWE can show as much of its history as it wants, but this is not done to celebrate their HoFers. They could and should have given Reigns his background like they did with Orton and Rhodes - doing it in certain doses ever since he debuted, not shilling it for the last two months and making his family his character and having him suddenly out of nowhere start caring about the Usos even though he and the Shield used to kick their asses all over the place. 

Trying to help him? It's not helping him because he still doesn't have a defined character (everything you can call character traits for him at this point has been created from the controversy of his win), people are kissing his and his family's asses even though 1) he has done nothing to deserve such praises and 2) his family, no matter how legendary, isn't relevant to the story; they could have helped him by defining some character for him some time ago, had him act like anything else but some supposed underdog, not have his family be his only characteristic, not have him be "I'm doing this for my family"(?). By forcing his family relations too much on the screen, they are basically putting a lamp on the fact that he only got in because of his family and while this is used into the storyline it's handled in a very bad way. They are showing us that he has everything on a silver platter, Heyman tries to tear that down but at the same time they are also kissing his ass about it - they are trying to add to the controversy with that his family got the way in for him, but at the same time they are acting as if he is practically better than all of them combined and has already bigger legacy then them. Seems a bit bipolar to me.

And I'm not mad about it at all, I just can't help but facepalm whenever WWE thinks that something like this, one week before WM at that, will actually do something. Something positive.


----------



## empressromania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Ravensflock88 said:


> I feel like they're at least doing it with Orton as well but you're absolutely right about these guys needing more edge, 2012 Ziggler was my favorite. I was at the TLC where he main evented against Cena and It was amazing how over he was in that arena and how over he's stayed despite his character becoming a one note face. I miss "The Show Off". Bryan shows signs of trying to get his edge back but nothing sticks. Let these guys loose, restrictions are hurting talent. As much as i want a Reigns heel turn, i still fear they'll keep him neutered too.


I know!! Ziggler doesn't even get to shake his ass anymore lol. What's wit dat?!! :wink2:

In all seriousness though, I agree with you.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

https://instagram.com/p/0itgPZphmK/

:lmao All those grown men losing their minds. Or, the kids and women are really sounding manly these days unk2

"Oh my god!!" :done


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



SHIELD Agent said:


> Wyatt is destined for that belt. He's fuckin' epic. I could see he and Reigns having some good chemistry.


What belt? He's not destined for the main one with the 70 year old numbnuts obsessed with professional modeling in charge of the decision making, sadly.


----------



## midnightmischief

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

bit too much testosterone in those ladies in the crowd - me thinks LOL


----------



## Donnie

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Restomaniac said:


> And a father that has been trying to drown his kids don't forget that.:maury


maybe this should be on an episode of DR PHILL instead of raw? would make a great special "my family made me kill at the age of 5" :grin2:


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Nicole Queen said:


> So because Lesnar is part-time, then they must have Heyman and roster kissing Reigns' ass and talking non-stop about how great his family is? That's the story they should be building? That Reigns' legendary family means that he is already deserving for anything he gets handled and that Lesnar is just going out there and trying to kill him (that one is given and understandable) ? His family better be at ringside to really carry him out.
> 
> WWE can show as much of its history as it wants, but this is not done to celebrate their HoFers. They could and should have given Reigns his background like they did with Orton and Rhodes - doing it in certain doses ever since he debuted, not shilling it for the last two months and making his family his character and having him suddenly out of nowhere start caring about the Usos even though he and the Shield used to kick their asses all over the place.
> 
> Trying to help him? It's not helping him because he still doesn't have a defined character (everything you can call character traits for him at this point has been created from the controversy of his win), people are kissing his and his family's asses even though 1) he has done nothing to deserve such praises and 2) his family, no matter how legendary, isn't relevant to the story; they could have helped him by defining some character for him some time ago, had him act like anything else but some supposed underdog, not have his family be his only characteristic, not have him be "I'm doing this for my family"(?). By forcing his family relations too much on the screen, they are basically putting a lamp on the fact that he only got in because of his family and while this is used into the storyline it's handled in a very bad way. They are showing us that he has everything on a silver platter, Heyman tries to tear that down but at the same time they are also kissing his ass about it - they are trying to add to the controversy with that his family got the way in for him, but at the same time they are acting as if he is practically better than all of them combined and has already bigger legacy then them. Seems a bit bipolar to me.
> 
> And I'm not mad about it at all, I just can't help but facepalm whenever WWE thinks that something like this, one week before WM at that, will actually do something. Something positive.


You didn't answer my question, you just repeated what you already said in your previous post but in a much more TL;DR fashion

I understand it's not great that they are doing this during the two month build up, but as I said and still stick with is, Brock is a part timer, what else can WWE do RIGHT NOW to build this match up when one half of the match only shows once in the two months coming up to WM?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The.Great.One said:


> You didn't answer my question, you just repeated what you already said in your previous post but in a much more TL;DR fashion
> 
> I understand it's not great that they are doing this during the two month build up, but as I said and still stick with is, Brock is a part timer, what else can WWE do RIGHT NOW to build this match up *when one half of the match only shows once in the two months coming up to WM?*



Why not make this family segment one month ago or two? Why on the last Raw before WM where Brock is going to be there. It does not make any sense tbh


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



JoeChill said:


> So its ok to shit on it before you see it, but being optimistic is crazy huh?


did i shit on it? i said let's wait and see before we get pages of "this is a good idea". the wwe fucks up a lot more than it gets right (reigns career since he went solo is a great example) so let's wait before handing out cigars. understand english?


----------



## kendoo

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

It's bad enough we have to deal with reigns and his cococuff promos and his 2 min squash matches but now we have to deal with a potential 15 min on and off pre recorded fuckcheese promo with his even more so boringly family, mega ratings drop in its way.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



#1Peep4ever said:


> Why not make this family segment one month ago or two? Why on the last Raw before WM where Brock is going to be there. It does not make any sense tbh


I guess it's because they spent the last few weeks just mentioning the names of his family, giving fans who don't know those guys a little introduction, now they'll actually show them instead of just talking about them

I know timing is weird still


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The.Great.One said:


> I guess it's because they spent the last few weeks just *mentioning* the names of his family, giving fans who don't know those guys a little introduction, now they'll actually show them instead of just talking about them
> 
> I know timing is weird still


Oh did they? Oh ok did not know that. Mhm.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



#1Peep4ever said:


> Oh did they? Oh ok did not know that. Mhm.


Really don't get where you're trying to go with this... just being sarcastic


----------



## #1Peep4ever

The.Great.One said:


> #1Peep4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh did they? Oh ok did not know that. Mhm.
> 
> 
> 
> Really don't get where you're trying to go with this... just being sarcastic
Click to expand...


No I really did not know that. I am not watching so I assumed this segment is something Wwe is pulling last minute out of their asses without any warning or connection to what is actually happening. That way I can actually see it not completely failing.


----------



## Restomaniac

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



The.Great.One said:


> You didn't answer my question, you just repeated what you already said in your previous post but in a much more TL;DR fashion
> 
> I understand it's not great that they are doing this during the two month build up, but as I said and still stick with is, Brock is a part timer, what else can WWE do RIGHT NOW to build this match up when one half of the match only shows once in the two months coming up to WM?


Brock HAS been at numerous RAW's in the past 2 months and each and every time Reigns has been nowhere in sight. Only for him to then appear either on Smackdown or on RAW the following week spouting that 'If Brock was here I would tell him to his face'. It makes Reigns look like a nerdy coward EVERY TIME they pull that trick.

Then add the massive amount of cock sucking and Heyman burying EVERY wrestler in history one week. Then in another telling us how hard Reigns is and how bad ass his family is.

Now they are going to show us that family? I assume it's going to show them trying to drown their kids and leaving them in bars with drunks and telling them they can't come home unless they beat them all up? I mean using their OWN narrative that has to be the case surly?

This is the point of how stupid the WWE are in that they cannot see that they have actually set an ambush for themselves with Reigns family situation. Either they are portrayed as mad wild men or they prove EVERYTHING they have said previously is bullshit. They cannot have it both ways.


----------



## reyfan

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

They should bring up about him being related to Jimmy Snuka and the current investigation into him allegedly murdering his girlfriend in the 80s, book it vince!


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Unless Brock crashes the family gathering this could get boring chants. The Live audience do not want to see this or atleast the majority. Hopefully at the very least they keep it short. Atleast with the DB and Kane hell no sessions with DR Shelby and the DX video skits there was humor involved. This is just going to be boring.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Restomaniac said:


> *Brock HAS been at numerous RAW's in the past 2 months *and each and every time Reigns has been nowhere in sight. Only for him to then appear either on Smackdown or on RAW the following week spouting that 'If Brock was here I would tell him to his face'. It makes Reigns look like a nerdy coward EVERY TIME they pull that trick.
> 
> Then add the massive amount of cock sucking and Heyman burying EVERY wrestler in history one week. Then in another telling us how hard Reigns is and how bad ass his family is.
> 
> Now they are going to show us that family? I assume it's going to show them trying to drown their kids and leaving them in bars with drunks and telling them they can't come home unless they beat them all up? I mean using their OWN narrative that has to be the case surly?
> 
> This is the point of how stupid the WWE are in that they cannot see that they have actually set an ambush for themselves with Reigns family situation. Either they are portrayed as mad wild men or they prove EVERYTHING they have said previously is bullshit. They cannot have it both ways.


Since the rumble Brock has appeared on screen 3 times. The night after the rumble they gave brock and reigns a stand off. The next appearence was during reigns and bryan feud so they opted to leave him out of it. After Fast Lane Brock has only been on screen once. So that was the day they truly wasted but other then that I don't see where there were numerous appearences. wwe is at fault for not doing more in brock absence. There was only one Raw where brock was there and reigns could have came out though.


----------



## Fabregas

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Yeah let's make Reigns another generic face. That will stop people booing him.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*



Fabregas said:


> Yeah let's make Reigns another generic face. That will stop people booing him.


Wanna a job?:vince$


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

That's hilarious!


----------



## dragonpiece

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Anyone going to the RAW show tomorrow, please boo the mess out of this and try to get others to catch on. Nothing will change unless they know we want change. Also get a screw u Vince chant going as well after the booing.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns with his dad Sika, and brother Matt











*Jack Swagger Gives His Brock Lesnar Vs. Roman Reigns Pick, WWE Network In Middle East, Finn Balor*





- Kick! Mag TV! interview interviewed Jack Swagger about WrestleMania, which you can check out in the video above. Swagger also gave his thoughts on the Brock Lensar - Roman Reigns WWE Championship match. Swagger said that he thinks Roman will step up and "put his foot on the mountain."

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...-gives-his-brock-lesnar-vs-roman-reigns-pick/


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

John Cena gets cheered at MSG House Shows.

#JustSaying


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> John Cena gets cheered at MSG House Shows.
> 
> #JustSaying


John Cena is the number one guy in the company :draper2

Also the guy who can come out to boos and have the same crowd sucking his dick ten seconds into his promos after :lol

So he really is a weird comparison when he is the real face of the company and bringing in the most money....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> John Cena is the number one guy in the company :draper2
> 
> Also the guy who can come out to boos and have the same crowd sucking his dick ten seconds into his promos after :lol
> 
> So he really is a weird comparison when he is the real face of the company and bringing in the most money....


It's not a weird comparison at all in the context of this thread. Some of you are trying to make it seem like, "Welp, he's getting cheered at house shows and by guys. He obviously must be on the path to getting cheered by the majority of crowds everywhere" or something along those lines. Well, Cena gets cheered at house shows (including in smark cities like NY) and he still gets mixed responses on TV and PPV all the time. Like I said, just saying. 

And Vince is obviously trying to make him the next face of the company (despite some thinking it wouldn't happen just a few months ago), so the comparison is a good one.


----------



## 450clash12x

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm not a Roman Reigns hater by any means necessary. Loved the guys work since he's been in wwe but i just can not root for him. He's seemed just so bland and generic since the shield broke up. It is blatantly clear that some of his lines are force fed to him. This i what makes me feel like Vince has lost touch, if he really has "it" let him go out there and show it. You can't keep a leash on him, telling him what to say. Did anyone tell Austin to go out there after he beat jake and say the infamous "3:16" line? I dont think Vince fed Punk his lines in the "pipe bomb." If Reigns really is going to be the guy (which everything points torwards) He's gotta go out there and show us. If he were to go over Lesnar clean at mania, then I won't know what to say. He's going to be booed in every arena eventually, it's inevitable. He needs to turn and have Paul Heyman with him if Brock really does leave. If the crowd can't relate to him and they're already booing him, why not give us a reason to boo him?


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> It's not a weird comparison at all in the context of this thread. Some of you are trying to make it seem like, "Welp, he's getting cheered at house shows and by guys. He obviously must be on the path to getting cheered by the majority of crowds everywhere" or something along those lines. Well, Cena gets cheered at house shows (including in smark cities like NY) and he still gets mixed responses on TV and PPV all the time. Like I said, just saying.
> 
> And Vince is obviously trying to make him the next face of the company, so the comparison is a good one.


:lol no. We post it because it's nice to hear positive things about Roman. Simple as that. 

Because like your post, we constantly have to deal with negativity from posters on this site and it seems to be a sin for Roman fans to have fun or nice things.

Which, you proved my point. We are happy our boy was well received at the house show and what is your response.?

"Well, Cena gets cheered too." And? :lol Did it bother you that much, you had to go and try to discredit his good reactions?? No one said he's about to be cheered by everyone and their mama. But slowly, they are warming up to him again. He got a big reception on SD(dont' tell me about the edited stuff when I already read reports from the show and accounts from Reddit saying he was very well received).

It's gonna take some time, but he will gain support again :shrug: One city at a time.

And like I said, Cena gets cheered by the majority. People love doing the Let's Go Cena, Cena sucks chants. Anything that makes them feel part of the show. But let Cena cut a promo or do something cool and 95 percent of the fans are into it. He elicits a passionate responses wherever he goes. To be in the game for over 10 years and for fans to still care to react? My hats off to him.

So, if you want to compare, cool, I would love for my guy to be able to have such longevity


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> :lol no. We post it because it's nice to hear positive things about Roman. Simple as that.
> 
> Because like your post, we constantly have to deal with negativity from posters on this site and it seems to be a sin for Roman fans to have fun or nice things.
> 
> Which, you proved my point. We are happy our boy was well received at the house show and what is your response.?
> 
> "Well, Cena gets cheered too." And? :lol Did it bother you that much, you had to go and try to discredit his good reactions?? No one said he's about to be cheered by everyone and their mama. But slowly, they are warming up to him again. He got a big reception on SD(dont' tell me about the edited stuff when I already read reports from the show and accounts from Reddit saying he was very well received).
> 
> It's gonna take some time, but he will gain support again :shrug: One city at a time.
> 
> And like I said, Cena gets cheered by the majority. People love doing the Let's Go Cena, Cena sucks chants. Anything that makes them feel part of the show. But let Cena cut a promo or do something cool and 95 percent of the fans are into it. He elicits a passionate responses wherever he goes. To be in the game for over 10 years and for fans to still care to react? My hats off to him.
> 
> So, if you want to compare, cool, I would love for my guy to be able to have such longevity


It really didn't come off as just being happy about his responses, though. Maybe I was wrong, though. :shrug

Cena consistently has been getting split reactions. He gets cheered mostly in the overly mark cities, split 50/50 in the go-between cities, and mostly booed in the smark heavy cities. Hell, he's even been booed hard in his hometown of Boston :lol No way in hell WWE likes that. WWE can use the "He gets a passionate response everywhere he goes!" line all they want. But there is no way in hell they are happy their top guy gets booed so much when that isn't their desired reaction. They hate fans who don't give them their desired reaction. Them saying that tired, stupid "passionate response" line is just their way of not inciting the fans even more. Smart move on their part, but definitely not how they truly feel in their heart of hearts.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> It's not a weird comparison at all in the context of this thread. Some of you are trying to make it seem like, "Welp, he's getting cheered at house shows and by guys. He obviously must be on the path to getting cheered by the majority of crowds everywhere" or something along those lines. Well, Cena gets cheered at house shows (including in smark cities like NY) and he still gets mixed responses on TV and PPV all the time. Like I said, just saying.
> 
> And Vince is obviously trying to make him the next face of the company (despite some thinking it wouldn't happen just a few months ago), so the comparison is a good one.


Why does it seemingly bother some that he does get cheered? I've noticed that an asterisk is placed next to Reigns' name when it comes to his pops. Women, kids and house shows seem to be non factors. Smackdown cheers are excused as "piped in" despite contrary videotape evidence. And if he doesn't have the biggest reaction on RAW, the cheers he does receive are disregarded as "apathy". 

As for Cena, is he not the standard bearer of the company? For all the mixed reactions Cena has gotten, he's still the #1 guy.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Why does it seemingly bother you and others that he does get cheered? I've noticed that an asterisk is placed next to Reigns' name when it comes to his pops. Women, kids and house shows seem to be non factors. Smackdown cheers are excused as "piped in" despite contrary videotape evidence otherwise. And if he doesn't have the biggest reaction on RAW, the cheers he does receive are disregarded as "apathy".
> 
> As for Cena, is he not the standard bearer of the company? For all the mixed reactions Cena has gotten, he's still the #1 guy.


I think that happens because alot of folks are surprised a guy who has gotten the monster push that he is getting isn't insanely over. It might be the least over a challenger for the title in the main event of WM ever has been. It's almost like some people aren't aware of the huge push Reigns is getting and it's just ho-hum. Reigns is getting a huge push. When you get that huge push, yes, every little thing is going to be under the microscope far more than anyone else on the roster. That's how it's ALWAYS been and probably always will be.

And congrats to Cena for being number one for so long (Although, that is coming to an end). This is what happens when the machine is behind you and half asses being behind everyone else for a decade to the point where there are no other stars on the roster and completely and utterly stagnates the company in the ratings department the last few years. I'm off to bed, got work tomorrow, will respond tomorrow if necessary.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Dean Ambrose On If Roman Reigns Can Handle The WrestleMania Main Event, Fixing The IC Title, More*

Mike Jones of DC 101 spoke with Dean Ambrose, who talked about how the Intercontinental Championship ladder match could steal the show this Sunday, not being afraid of the ladder match, if the Undertaker will be ready, Brock Lesnar vs. Roman Reigns and more. You can listen to the full interview below, here are some highlights:

How the Intercontinental Championship ladder match could be the best match at WrestleMania 31:

"When you add in the guys that are in the match, and the stage that it's on, WrestleMania, and it's a lot of guys with a lot of chips on their shoulder this year that have worked hard for this moment. We're all going to do our best to shine and steal the show, and when you get into a ladder match, that's a lot of tools to work with."

Bringing the Intercontinental Championship back to being a major part of WWE:

"To me, I think it's very easy to remedy. If I'm the Intercontinental Champion, or Dolph Ziggler, or Daniel Bryan is the Intercontinental Champion. To me it's like, any one of those three are the best wrestlers on the planet and can main event any show in the world with the Intercontinental Championship match."

Not worried about it being a ladder match:

"The adrenaline in front of 70,000 people is pretty indescribable, you pretty much do anything. I've done some of the worst, most abusive things to my body and taken the biggest risks you can possibly imagine for almost no money on very small stages for no other reason than just because."

*If Roman Reigns can handle being in the main event against Brock Lesnar:

"There's no way to prepare for a situation like that other than experience and the only way you get experience is by experiencing stuff. I think he'll be fine. That's a hell of a position to be put in, main event of WrestleMania, considering he's only been wrestling since 2010 or 11, that's the first time he stepped in the ring. So if you consider the learning curve that he's had to deal with it's amazing that's he at this point. Only way you find out if you're ready to do anything is just to do it!"*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...oman-reigns-can-handle-the-wrestlemania-main/

*The audio is at the link. *


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Ratedr4life said:


> Was hoping to see an in-ring segment that ends with Brock destroying his whole family (excluding Rock) :mark:


Reigns and Lesnar are supposed to have a faceoff on Raw...


----------



## Restomaniac

Ravensflock88 said:


> Restomaniac said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Brock HAS been at numerous RAW's in the past 2 months *and each and every time Reigns has been nowhere in sight. Only for him to then appear either on Smackdown or on RAW the following week spouting that 'If Brock was here I would tell him to his face'. It makes Reigns look like a nerdy coward EVERY TIME they pull that trick.
> 
> Then add the massive amount of cock sucking and Heyman burying EVERY wrestler in history one week. Then in another telling us how hard Reigns is and how bad ass his family is.
> 
> Now they are going to show us that family? I assume it's going to show them trying to drown their kids and leaving them in bars with drunks and telling them they can't come home unless they beat them all up? I mean using their OWN narrative that has to be the case surly?
> 
> This is the point of how stupid the WWE are in that they cannot see that they have actually set an ambush for themselves with Reigns family situation. Either they are portrayed as mad wild men or they prove EVERYTHING they have said previously is bullshit. They cannot have it both ways.
> 
> 
> 
> Since the rumble Brock has appeared on screen 3 times. The night after the rumble they gave brock and reigns a stand off. The next appearence was during reigns and bryan feud so they opted to leave him out of it. After Fast Lane Brock has only been on screen once. So that was the day they truly wasted but other then that I don't see where there were numerous appearences. wwe is at fault for not doing more in brock absence. There was only one Raw where brock was there and reigns could have came out though.
Click to expand...

Fair enough I had surprising forgotten that Brock had told Vince 'to do one' on one of his supposed appearances.

None the less the fact that they decided to have Reigns spout off about how he would 'say it to his face' when he had had the perfect chance the week before was the actions of a kayfabe coward/heel.


----------



## sesshomaru

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

I guess they could do a "avenging his family" storyline" for Reigns/Brock.


But then Reigns loses anyway, setting up Rock/Brock at WM 32.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns and his family segment filmed for Raw*



Restomaniac said:


> Brock HAS been at numerous RAW's in the past 2 months and each and every time Reigns has been nowhere in sight. Only for him to then appear either on Smackdown or on RAW the following week spouting that 'If Brock was here I would tell him to his face'. It makes Reigns look like a nerdy coward EVERY TIME they pull that trick.


That's because Reigns CAN and WILL not look strong.

Gotta hand it to WWE though, at least they are amusing me with that "Lesnar's here, Reigns will be dealing with the Authority so they don't face-off, Lesnar won't be here, Reigns will want to face him" :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

Wynter said:


> :lol no. We post it because it's nice to hear positive things about Roman. Simple as that.
> 
> Because like your post, we constantly have to deal with negativity from posters on this site and it seems to be a sin for Roman fans to have fun or nice things.
> 
> Which, you proved my point. We are happy our boy was well received at the house show and what is your response.?
> 
> "Well, Cena gets cheered too." And? :lol Did it bother you that much, you had to go and try to discredit his good reactions?? No one said he's about to be cheered by everyone and their mama. But slowly, they are warming up to him again. He got a big reception on SD(dont' tell me about the edited stuff when I already read reports from the show and accounts from Reddit saying he was very well received).
> 
> It's gonna take some time, but he will gain support again :shrug: One city at a time.
> 
> And like I said, Cena gets cheered by the majority. People love doing the Let's Go Cena, Cena sucks chants. Anything that makes them feel part of the show. But let Cena cut a promo or do something cool and 95 percent of the fans are into it. He elicits a passionate responses wherever he goes. To be in the game for over 10 years and for fans to still care to react? My hats off to him.
> 
> So, if you want to compare, cool, I would love for my guy to be able to have such longevity


Boom :clap


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Ziggler has also came out in support of Reigns. He said that all 3 Shield guys were very protected at first, but all of them have delivered ever since their debut.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0322/591598/wwe-live-event-results/
> 
> Finn Balor was there too :wall


Seemed like a good crowd. It's nice to see that the WWE can thrust Bryan right back in a ME capacity and the crowd will still be as hot for him as they ever were despite the way he's been booked as of late. It's a bit weird that Reigns v Wyatt didn't ME tho, you'd think that was the bigger kayfabe match a week before WM but the E went with Bryan's 3000th match against Kane instead lol


----------



## paqman

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

If they go full hokey with this I'd be on board lol. I wanna see Roman learning all of his family's signature moves in the ring in the middle of the jungle while blind folded. Let's see him walk on hot coals unphased before going "OOOOHHH--WAAAAAAHHHH!!!!" and spearing a tree in half.

I have a fetish for training montages lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Let's talk about all those spine chilling and epic moments that help build the title match....... oh wait there weren't any! The only thing I remember about the build is Paul Heyman. Paul Heyman has to build the match and has the responsibility of putting over Reigns in his promos! :jay2


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580025690126438400





















*Dean Ambrose on WWE WrestleMania 31, Favorites Growing Up and Roman Reigns Reaction*

WWE superstar Dean Ambrose talks about WWE WrestleMania 31 where he will be part of the Intercontinental Title ladder match, getting to stay on the west coast for the show, his favorites growing up, being a student of wrestling history, being around the stars he grew up watching, getting used to being cheered now and the reaction from some fans on Roman Reigns being in the main event against Brock Lesnar for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.

WrestleMania 31 takes place this Sunday, March 29th from Levi’s Stadium in Santa Clara, CA starting at 7pm ET live on the WWE Network. Find out more about the event at WWE.com. And follow Dean on Twitter @thedeanAmbrose.

http://www.betweentheropes.com/2015...vorites-growing-up-and-roman-reigns-reaction/


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://www.brobible.com/sports/article/roman-reigns-painful-moment/




> Roman Reigns has the weight of the wrestling world on his shoulders this week. Thankfully, his shoulders are as broad and wide as the back doors of a tractor trailer.
> 
> On Sunday, March 29th, in front of a packed house at Levi’s Stadium in Santa Clara, California, Reigns will square off against his toughest opponent yet — “The Beast Incarnate” and current WWE Champion Brock Lesnar — at WrestleMania 31. Lesnar is a mastodon, but more importantly, a fierce competitor. A former collegiate, Olympic wrestler AND a former UFC champion, Lesnar is one of the most pure athletes in the WWE today.
> 
> Reigns’ resume is just as impressive. A three-year starter at Georgia Tech and a former walk-on with the Minnesota Vikings as well as the Jacksonville Jaguars, Reigns’ athleticism and brute strength runs in the family. He’s a member of the Anoa’i family, the same family that bred wrestling superstars such as The Headshrinkers, The Wild Samoans and Dwayne “The Rock” Johnson.
> 
> I had the chance to talk to Roman about his upcoming match at WrestleMania 31, his workouts, and his most painful moment in the ring.
> 
> *So are you nervous excited or excited excited right now?
> *
> That’s a good way of asking that question. I’m excited excited right now. I think the nervous-excited won’t kick in until we get closer to Sunday.
> 
> *How many WrestleManias have you been to so far?
> *
> This is my third WrestleMania as a competitor. The last two were in six man tag matches as a member of The Shield. This is my first singles match.
> 
> *Did you think you’d be headlining a WrestleMania so early in your career?
> *
> A lot of people get into wrestling just because they want to wrestle or because they grew up watching as fans and they’re living out a fantasy. I have some of that but I got into wrestling with one goal –to be the top guy.
> *
> You’ve trained and competed on many different levels in football. That involves a certain type of training in the gym. How’s that training different than weight training for professional wrestling?*
> 
> Football involves explosiveness. In football, Olympic lifts were a big part of the workout. We did a ton of leg work. You’d think we concentrated on the moves to build strength like deadlifting, but not really, it was all about the lower half. We did all the other stuff but we really focused on the lower body.
> 
> In wrestling you’re trying to build a physique, a look, so it’s a different way of training. It also involves much more cardio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you had limited time in the gym and could only fit in a few exercises, which are your favorite?*
> 
> I like anything with dumbbells. I love the range of motion. I really enjoy bent over rows. If I couldn’t use dumbbells, I’d do some power cleans. I also love the squat clean.
> 
> *What’s the most you’ve done in squat clean?
> *
> My best was 360 in a full squat clean, but I’ll be honest, I damn near got stuck and thought I wasn’t going to get back up.
> 
> *Since you wrestle almost 365 days a year, what does your average day look like?
> *
> My average match is 20-25 minutes. That’s probably the easiest part of my day. There’s a full day of training involved before I even hit the ring. I usually do 30-40 minutes of cardio before I even hit the ring. Eating right is tough. I have to be concerned about my meal, and while I’m eating, I have to think about my next meal. Sometimes you see guys lugging around 3-4 meals just in case. My body just expects it.
> 
> *And how about rest?
> *
> You have to smart and implement your rest days. We don’t get a lot of them, so you’ve got to use them wisely. You need the time to rebuild.
> 
> *I’m sure you’ve got several but what’s been your most painful experience in the ring? The first one that comes to mind.*
> 
> The most recent was my match against Daniel Bryan at Fastlane. He kicked my scar from my recent hernia surgery. That was painful. I needed to take a step back from training that next day!


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> * Roman Reigns came out to a monster reaction and beat Bray Wyatt in one of the best matches of the night. Reigns countered Wyatt and came back with a spear for the win. Reigns greeted fans after the match going into intermission.


http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0323/591624/wwe-live-event-results/


----------



## Nicole Queen

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*



paqman said:


> If they go full hokey with this I'd be on board lol. I wanna see Roman learning all of his family's signature moves in the ring in the middle of the jungle while blind folded. Let's see him walk on hot coals unphased before going "OOOOHHH--WAAAAAAHHHH!!!!" and spearing a tree in half.
> 
> I have a fetish for training montages lol.


The funny thing is that if Reigns was in Lucha Underground we would have 100% legitimately seen this.


----------



## Frost99

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

^^^^^



> The main event: Kane vs Daniel Bryan in a Street Fight. Those not having been inside the CBA in Ontario and not knowing how small the arena is, we all got to see the incredible size difference between Bryan and Kane so clearly, but Bryan was so good and Kane did his part in not making it seem like it was a factor. *Bryan came out to, without question, the biggest pop of the night.* Bryan and Kane used a kendo stick, chairs and a table. Kane slammed Bryan through the table and got a 2-count. Kane grabbed a chair and went to finish him off, but Bryan countered the would-be chair shot with a knee through the chair that hit Kane in the face for the pin. They had just had the same match the night before in Anaheim at the Honda Center.


Look I can post things 2 alright we get your a Roman fan and are enjoying his push good on you. But were SIX days away from Mania EVERYONE knows nothing is going to change, everyone has picked a side either there for/against or indifferent & posting house show results really aren't going to change the hearts & minds of many right now.

I think anybody who is on the fence about Roman are in a wait & see pattern until after Mania & his "championship" run so lets hold off on house show response till after he wins or his match against Brock in a loss and see where Roman goes from there.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Everything isn't frozen until Wrestlemania 31. If Roman got a good reaction leading up to WM 31 at house shows, good for him. @Wynter isn't posting stories to change anyone's mind. He's still having matches, the sites are reporting it and they're getting posted to his official thread.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*






From the creator of the "Rise and Fall of WWE" trailer.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Frost99 said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Look I can post things 2 alright we get your a Roman fan and are enjoying his push good on you. But were SIX days away from Mania EVERYONE knows nothing is going to change, everyone has picked a side either there for/against or indifferent & posting house show results really aren't going to change the hearts & minds of many right now.
> 
> I think anybody who is on the fence about Roman are in a wait & see pattern until after Mania & his "championship" run so lets hold off on house show response till after he wins or his match against Brock in a loss and see where Roman goes from there.


Yep. This is not a Roman Reigns appreciation thread. Those with Good/bad/indifferent opinions on him can all post here.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> From the creator of the "Rise and Fall of WWE" trailer.


:lmao


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> :lmao


TBH, I wouldn't mind seeing him do a "Rock's cousin" gimmick. It fits the snarky jackass archetype that I think he can pull off. Much better than trying to be a badass.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580036372750270464


*Press Release: Sting, Roman Reigns, Paige, Orton & More Scheduled for Wizard World Comic Con Appearances*


WWE® Superstars And Divas To Appear During 2015 Wizard World Comic Con Philadelphia, May 7-9

WWE® Superstars Roman Reigns™, Dolph Ziggler™, Randy Orton®, Sting™, and WWE® Diva Paige™ To Attend 15th Annual Event At Pennsylvania Convention Center

PHILADELPHIA, March 23, 2015 – Five popular WWE® Superstars and Divas will be in attendance at Wizard World Comic Con Philadelphia when Sting™, Roman Reigns™, Dolph Ziggler™, Randy Orton® and WWE Diva Paige™ appear during the 15th annual pop culture extravaganza, set for May 7-10 at the Pennsylvania Convention Center.

Reigns and Paige will appear on Thursday, May 7, greeting fans, signing autographs, posing for dual and solo photo ops and conducting a dual Q&A panel. Ziggler (who will conduct a solo Q&A panel) and Orton will attend on Friday, May 8; Sting is scheduled for Saturday, May 9, and will make a rare appearance in face paint..

“We have rolled out our largest WWE guest list ever for Wizard World Comic Con Philadelphia,” said John Macaluso , Wizard World CEO. “This very special appearance by Sting in face paint is what makes the WWE guests so unique to Wizard World. What an amazing collection of talent under the same roof!”

It will be the first Wizard World appearance for Sting, often dubbed “The Franchise of WCW,” and one of the most recognizable and unique faces in sports-entertainment history. Although his first appearance in a WWE ring will be at WrestleMania 31 at Levi’s Stadium in Santa Clara, Calif., he remains one of the most popular and respected competitors of all-time..

“I am excited to see all my longtime fans for the very first time at Wizard World,” said Sting. “And to commemorate this, I’ll be appearing in face paint. This appearance will be truly something special.”

Randy Orton, Roman Reigns, Dolph Ziggler and Paige return to Wizard World after wildly successful appearances at previous shows.

The five join a star-studded lineup of celebrities at Wizard World Comic Con Philadelphia which already includes David Tennant and Billie Piper from the fan favorite “Doctor Who,” Ben McKenzie and Robin Lord Taylor of the hit show “Gotham,” Nathan Fillion (“Castle,” Serenity/”Firefly”), Stephen Amell (“Arrow”), Karl Urban ( Star Trek, The Bourne Supremacy), Hayley Atwell (“Agent Carter,” Captain America: The First Avenger), Danny Trejo ( Machete, From Dusk Till Dawn), Penn Badgely (“Gossip Girl,” Easy A), Kelly Frye ( The Flash), Katie Cassidy (“Arrow,” “Gossip Girl,”) Michael Cudlitz (“The Walking Dead,” “Southland”) and dozens of others.

Wizard World Comic Con events bring together thousands of fans of all ages to celebrate the best in pop-fi, pop culture, movies, graphic novels, cosplay, comics, television, sci-fi, toys, video gaming, gaming, original art, collectibles, contests and more. The 10th of 27 events currently scheduled on the 2015 Wizard World calendar, Philadelphia show hours are Thursday, May 7, 3-8 p.m.; Friday, May 8, 12-7 p.m.; Saturday, May 9, 10 a.m.-7 p.m.; and Sunday, May 10, 11 a.m.-5 p.m.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/563501-roman-reigns-sting-comic-con


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> TBH, I wouldn't mind seeing him do a "Rock's cousin" gimmick. It fits the snarky jackass archetype that I think he can pull off. Much better than trying to be a badass.


I completely lost my sh^t at the "WHAM BAM THANK YOU MA'AM" intro :lol


----------



## Chloe

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

When it's Reigns, I snore. Dude has been made to look like he's performing in a top class dog show but he has a lame leg. Tho ironically, that'd actually be entertaining. Hmm, maybe it's more like a puppy drowning; pretty damn sad, he's shouldn't be in this position. In this case, Roman shouldn't be maineventing.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

From Cageside Seats:



> In the last month or so on cSs (I have horrible sense of time-frames), two separate events have received somewhat consistent reactions.
> 
> 1. Roman Reigns wins the Royal Rumble, and confirms his spot in the main event of Wrestlemania, after almost 2 years on the main roster, and many months as a singles competitor. I'm not gonna say approval or disapproval is consistent. What is consistent is doubt. Doubt over whether the man should be pushed. Whether someone else is better to be pushed. Whether the man is ready.
> 
> 2. Kevin Owens wins the NXT title within a month of being on NXT, in his second NXT special. Again, approval or disapproval isn't consistent. The majority is the group that thinks Sami has been betrayed and wants Owens to get his comeuppance. There's another group. Its admittedly a minority but since I'm included in it I'm gonna mention it anyway, the group that thinks Owens was the one delivering comeuppance to Sami. Either way, the consistency here is in the fact that most fans approve the story and are enjoying it.
> 
> Whats funny reading back is Kevin Owens has been on NXT for a lot lesser time than Reigns. Those who say X is ready are relying on in-ring ability or promos. HubcapDave asked "What is Ready?" and thats a good question because anyone can be ready/not ready very quickly based on creative, as illustrated by Geno's example of Brock Lesnar in his love letter to Reigns.
> 
> I say these individual traits aren't the main requirements at all. Bad promo? Get a manager. Average in-ring ability? Tough shit but the fact is casual fans won't care, and as long as you have the good wrestlers on the show elsewhere it shouldn't be that detrimental to a hardcore fan's viewing just based on placement on the card.
> 
> The most important difference between Owens - Zayn and Reigns - Lesnar is the storytelling. The WWE's selling point, as told by Stephanie and HHH in interviews, isn't to have one chosen top guy. It is two things.
> 
> 1. The story always goes on.
> 
> 2. There is always scope in the story for the fans' desires to materialize, unlike real sport.
> 
> Both of these selling points are based on storytelling. This is the key element behind getting a feud over. Establish a connection between the opponents, be it personal or otherwise, escalate it, and get to an ending that still leaves a story to be told later. This also allows for the thought process that the stronger story should always win out. As Caseyfiore highlighted here, one player's story, built over a year and using real life circumstances, was definitely stronger than the other one's, almost not built at all. If Reigns hadn't gotten injured, maybe the WWE could tell a good story with Roman and he would fit where he is now. But at some point they need to accept they couldn't do that, and build a stronger story around Roman after Wrestlemania without already having turned a portion of the fanbase against him.
> 
> Coming back to Zayn - Owens, I should clarify that I haven't followed either of these men in the Indies. But that does not mean that, when NXT incorporates it into their storytelling, I should ignore it. They fell on real life circumstances, and personal attachments, differing motivations and priorities that anyone can connect to and told a story.
> 
> Its an age old story. Family vs Career. We've all been there for the choice. For some, the choice never ends and its a constant compromise. Every single person viewing the show can relate to it. This shows that you don't need to bust out some great new creative line of thinking, old stories done well are more than enough.
> 
> So Sami Zayn wins the title, and gets attacked by Kevin Owens. Heel move? Sure. At this point all thats acknowledged in NXT kayfabe is that both these stars have traveled the world and been successful and have come to the best place to showcase their abilities, and that the journey made them close friends.
> 
> However, later on, there are three key elements that make this story organic and powerful.
> 
> 1. Sami Zayn wasn't smiling and joking on the very next show.
> 
> 2. Adrian Neville, who had nothing to do with this story except for losing the title to Sami Zayn, stayed true to his character of being Sami's friend. You don't see this often on the main show, and WWE missed some big opportunities of doing this after the Shield break-up with Roman and Dean. Adrian stood up for Sami. He challenged Owens and went to war with Owens... and got beaten up and taken out. This was a wonderful wrinkle, which simultaneously established Owens' supremacy and killer instinct and also established that not only is Adrian Neville a courageous man who stands up for his friend but that Sami Zayn is apparently someone his friends would go to war for.
> 
> 3. The double-promo video from Owens and Zayn, explaining their motivations.
> 
> The video is the catalyst that turned my view of the feud entirely. Here's what each character said -
> 
> Sami Zayn: He again touched on him and Owens traveling the world together. He added that they were both on the path to the WWE, which hinted strongly on the fact that, at one point, Zayn considered Owens his equal. This establishes Owens' credibility again, in addition to beating Adrian Neville. After this came the part which turned me. Sami said, him and Owens were on the same path, but then Owens went and got married and had a kid. The way he said this, maybe its good/bad acting from Sami, made me feel that he genuinely doesn't understand why its a valid choice to have a family and settle down. This is a full grown adult, who has toured the world, and should be well versed in different cultures, and he doesn't even understand why family is a valid choice to compromise on career? Thats weird, and a bit creepy to me, even as someone who chooses career more often than not.
> 
> Kevin Owens: He solidified the viewpoint that he and Sami were on the same path and then he had other priorities. He started out hinting that Sami doesn't care about anyone other than himself and quickly changed that to saying Sami doesn't have a family to worry about. This, Sami's promo where he didn't get it, and Owens' viciousness attacking Sami all made it clear that its not just business. But my interpretation was a bit different from the majority who thought Owens is just an evil sociopath. For me, its clear that Sami looked down on Owens' choice and that in my view is the first betrayal, making Owens' "betrayal" just an act of retaliation. There is definitely resentment there, and more than anything there is an underlying theme that Owens wants to prove he's stronger than ever because he has a family to fight for, and that Sami is wrong to underestimate the value of that.
> 
> These are two solidly defined characters in a strong, well built story and so there are enough layers to interpret it either way. On face value it does seem that Owens is an evil sociopath who devilishly attacks his best friend from behind just to get ahead in life, but there is enough there for someone who wants to dig deeper. One thing thats for sure is, this story makes you care. It doesn't matter which side you fall on.
> 
> There was that rumor some time ago that Vince wanted to do away with clear babyfaces and heels, and there were mixed opinions on it. This is one example where that is done right. There are clear and valid motivations established on either end, with layers added in to leave an essential little bit to interpretation.
> 
> Lastly, there is the finish. Kevin Owens is now the NXT champion. But, it is clear, with good reason, that Sami Zayn will be back. But it is also organic storytelling where he's taken time off and there's a fresh new challenger for Owens to take care of while he's away. This shows how a major story can continue while bringing in other players as it goes along, first Adrian Neville and now Finn Balor, and to a small extent people like Alex Riley. It feels like an entire show rather than isolated programs which have no connection.
> 
> Cagesider ThingsAndStuff made a post on character motivations going into Wrestlemania and as a relatively newer viewer, she couldn't find much to get behind and care about. Roman Reigns is a victim of that, and the Kevin Owens story proves that anyone can be hot-shotted to the top with a strong character in a well defined story.
> 
> (I can't resist) Don't make Roman Reigns look really really strong. Make the story look really really strong.


My thoughts exactly. Roman Reigns is not the problem, the way WWE is handling Roman Reigns is.


----------



## RyanRingAnnouncer

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

That segment will hopefully look good in the WWE Video package


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DGenerationMC said:


> From Cageside Seats:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Roman Reigns is not the problem, the way WWE is handling Roman Reigns is.


Well, it's not like we haven't been saying that for the longest :lol That was always our biggeset beef, the way WWE has handled him has been all types of wrong. Sometimes they get it right, but they quickly wash away the good with more terrible decisions.


----------



## DemBoy

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DGenerationMC said:


> From Cageside Seats:
> 
> 
> 
> My thoughts exactly. Roman Reigns is not the problem, the way WWE is handling Roman Reigns is.


I definitely agree with you. WWE's concern to make the guy look strong is the problem, they're ignoring everything else in the process of doing just that. They never gave us enough reasons to like the guy other than a verbal fellatio performed by Bryan and Heyman, but that doesn't help at all because it's force feeding, you're basically saying "You should like this guy because these other guys you like said that you should and he also won this and that" and thats it, thats the whole story behind Roman Reigns.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Thinking it will be another montage/interview with Lesnar, and another one with Reigns shown in the first two hours before their final confrontation in the ring together. They HAVE to face off tonight.


----------



## Necramonium

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Would be funny to see Lesnar come out during that segment and F5 Reigns through that awful looking patio table. XD


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*



sesshomaru said:


> I guess they could do a "avenging his family" storyline" for Reigns/Brock.
> 
> 
> But then Reigns loses anyway, setting up Rock/Brock at WM 32.


Avenging what? What has Brock done to his family that needs to be "avenged".


----------



## xdryza

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Reigns is still gonna get murdered at Mania (as well as the Raw after). This is what happens when you shove someone down people's throats.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Loved the hall of fame video of the "failure" Diesal/Kevin Nash that Roman is supposed to be like. Hope Roman fails that well.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That ending was trash. I liked Roman grabbing the belt from Brock but then they started fighting over it like two girls over a purse. Bullshit.


----------



## tbp82

Empress said:


> That ending was trash. I liked Roman grabbing the belt from Brock but then they started fighting over it like two girls over a purse. Bullshit.


Vince thought the immovable force meeting the immovable object would be enough.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Fuck you vince that ending was trash. Your not helping Roman at all


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I should've known we weren't getting a brawl after Rusev/Cena, but still. They could've done something better. 

But Lesnar's face to Heyman made that segment. I've got to find a gif. :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> That ending was trash. I liked Roman grabbing the belt from Brock but then they started fighting over it like two girls over a purse. Bullshit.


You know for as badly as they're trying to ruin Bryan, they're unintentionally ruining Reigns even worse. I've never seen such a shameful ending to a WM go home segment in all my years of watching wrestling.

Crowd chanting for Lesnar said it all.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That was god awful. All that build...so I could watch Brock and Roman have a tug of war like children :lmao

I give up. They are about to do something very stupid at Mania. Vince is obviously booking 32 and said fuck 31.

Any excitement I had went POOF!










You win WWE. You suck fpalm


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:ti:ti:ti

Seriously WWE your last chance to do something for the guy and you have him and Lesnar playing tug of war whilst Rusev gets booked like an animal despite already holding a win over Cena. 

They are fucking insane. This is THE ABSOLUTE Worst built Mania main event i think there has ever been. 

It was so bad that I'm starting to think Lesnar re-signed and plans changed and that was a last minute rewrite because Vince decided a brawl was unnecessary if Reigns didn't need to look dominant. 

Their stupidity astounds me though so maybe they thought that was a good ending. Jesus Christ.


----------



## Vox Machina

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*










My mouth is agape in wonderment. I mean, I'm not the biggest Reigns fan in the world, but how the hell does this help him? :lmao


----------



## I AM Glacier

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

CONFIRMED LEAK OF ROMANS POST MANIA TITANTRON !!!!


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Seriously Vince?! The ending was a no brainer! At least have these two men attack each other! As soon as Roman took it Brock should have attacked and we could of had a big a brawl showcasing both men's strengths. God Vince! What the fuck are you smoking/shooting up/sniffing!!!!


----------



## J&JSecurity

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Worst thing they can do now is let him win. They should screw him in the match and make him lose(Rollins/Rock heel turn). Can't believe that ending and the build to WM :lol


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*










Ending in a nutshell.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kitana said:


> Seriously Vince?! The ending was a no brainer! At least have these two men attack each other! As soon as Roman took it Brock should have attacked and we could of had a big a brawl showcasing both men's strengths. God Vince! What the fuck are you smoking/shooting up/sniffing!!!!


I was surprised Brock didn't F5 or hit Roman but just tugged on the belt too. Kayfabe wise, Brock said that he would defend what was his. The belt is his and at the very least, he should've rocked Roman's jaw.

I would've accepted them fighting over those chicken fries compared to what we saw.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I was surprised Brock didn't F5 or hit Roman but just tugged on the belt too. Kayfabe wise, Brock said that he would defend what was his. The belt is his and at the very least, he should've rocked Roman's jaw.


Exactly! That shit did nothing for both of them except make me feel bad that Vince is just so stupid and out of touch! That was out of character for both of them. I wanted them to brawl like their lives depended on it.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Soul Cat said:


> My mouth is agape in wonderment. I mean, I'm not the biggest Reigns fan in the world, but how the hell does this help him? :lmao


Well Reigns only said he was going to TAKE Lesnar's title, he never said he was going to win it :draper2


----------



## HHHbkDX

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They're going to play Reigns' music really loud to drown out the boos:Cry:kobefacepalm:wut


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It seems like vince is destroying his own creations now


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> That was god awful. All that build...so I could watch Brock and Roman have a tug of war like children :lmao
> 
> I give up. They are about to do something very stupid at Mania. Vince is obviously booking 32 and said fuck 31.
> 
> Any excitement I had went POOF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You win WWE. You suck fpalm


No one should see their favourites go through that... just no one. I was thinking "what is the worst thing they could do tonight..." and even I didn't go that low.


----------



## Marv95

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Both looked like pussies, especially Brock, considering Heyman's promo. 

Again this proves that Reigns himself isn't the _biggest_ problem in all this. Fucking TV-Y shit. Wynter If they want to hype up 32 this isn't the way to go about it.

Reigns needs to turn heel to justify this. Almost as bad as Cena.


----------



## Bubba Chuck

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

When Reigns' career is over I want to hear his POV about this RTWM and especially that ending. If he's going to be the face of the company, then this is not the way his RTWM should be.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

In Vince's mind, this could be some "swerve" because he's gonna have Brock and Roman go all out on Sunday. But even if I did give him that benefit of doubt, they both looked like pussies. Brock didn't look like a beast and Reigns wasn't a badass.


----------



## SnapOrTap

*At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

This entire Wrestlemania has been "built" around him in the sense that every big player has been de-pushed so Reigns can have his moment. This is supposed to be his moment. His time. The beginning of the Roman Empire.

Ambrose. Ziggler. Bryan. All 3 guys are more over than Reigns and are pushed aside for this guy. Bryan even put over Reigns clean so that this could be his time. So did the Rock. So is Jericho. So are all the WWE legends. 

This guy has the machine behind him 110% and yet he just can't get it done. His mic skills are lacking and that's clearly why this company is afraid to let him and Heyman go against each other on the mic. They've protected him to the point that he's had more video promos than actual promos vs Heyman. 

You know what's worse? I don't think they trust him to be in the same ring as Lesnar. 1:49 seconds. That's how long both guys have been in the same ring this ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA. 1:49 seconds. 

1:49 seconds.

Yup. 

Yes the booking is shit. Absolute horse shit. But let's not let it mask the fact that Roman Reigns is just not ready to be here. Ambrose, Bryan, or even Wyatt would've been better choices. By Far. Sad that an entire Wrestlemania built around this guy has become reflective of the talent that this guy possesses. At this only point, only one word comes to my mind to describe this situation and this guy: Mediocre.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I don't dislike Roman Reigns or anything but wrestling fans are not idiots. They know when someone is good or not. They know if someone deserves a push or not. Roman Reigns deserves the boos. He sucks, he hasn't paid his dues and he isn't over. The boos are completely justified it's not like we are booing him for no reason or because we hate him.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I already have.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If it makes Reigns fans feel any better, Vince forced HBK to go the white-meat babyface route for his first title reign. As corny as it was, he survived it, so there is that. :shrug


----------



## Krispenwah

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

It's hilarious that some people is trying to blame Reigns for this fiasco, the "WWE doesn't trust him" is just a load of crap, Vince is just that fucking stupid that he really thought this shitty segment would get people excited about the match.


----------



## Nine99

Its the combination of a lot of things. A big part of it is Reigns himself yes.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Truth.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Oh @Headliner with that thread title change. :lol


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns needs this heel turn more then life itself right now. But even that might not be able to salvage it after tonight


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

That was just horrible booking to end Raw.


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

It's really not Roman Reigns fault. WWE chose him to be the next guy. He is trying to make the best of it and going with the flow. Sadly, he is garbage and he is not over. WWE essentially made Roman Reigns and then killed him. He will never be over thanks to them.


----------



## SnapOrTap

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Krispenwah said:


> It's hilarious that some people is trying to blame Reigns for this fiasco, the "WWE doesn't trust him" is just a load of crap, Vince is just that fucking stupid that he really thought this shitty segment would get people excited about the match.


He has potential but his mic work are so behind from where they should be that they won't even let him near Heyman. When has there EVER BEEN A RTWM where a Main eventer hasn't been allowed to cut promos.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The thread title :lmao


----------



## xdryza

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

The thing that saddens me the most is that the streak ended for this loser. What a waste.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> If it makes Reigns fans feel any better, Vince forced HBK to go the white-meat babyface route for his first title reign. As corny as it was, he survived it, so there is that. :shrug


It took me years to realize that Shawn hated that era/character and couldn't stand to have Jose around. As a kid, I didn't know better. I liked him as the good guy, lol.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



SnapOrTap said:


> This entire Wrestlemania has been "built" around him in the sense that every big player has been de-pushed so Reigns can have his moment. This is supposed to be his moment. His time. The beginning of the Roman Empire.
> 
> Ambrose. Ziggler. Bryan. All 3 guys are more over than Reigns and are pushed aside for this guy. Bryan even put over Reigns clean so that this could be his time. So did the Rock. So is Jericho. So are all the WWE legends.
> 
> This guy has the machine behind him 110% and yet he just can't get it done. His mic skills are lacking and that's clearly why this company is afraid to let him and Heyman go against each other on the mic. They've protected him to the point that he's had more video promos than actual promos vs Heyman.
> 
> You know what's worse? I don't think they trust him to be in the same ring as Lesnar. 1:49 seconds. That's how long both guys have been in the same ring this ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA. 1:49 seconds.
> 
> 1:49 seconds.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Yes the booking is shit. Absolute horse shit. But let's not let it mask the fact that Roman Reigns is just not ready to be here. Ambrose, Bryan, or even Wyatt would've been better choices. By Far. Sad that an entire Wrestlemania built around this guy has become reflective of the talent that this guy possesses. At this only point, only one word comes to my mind to describe this situation and this guy: Mediocre.


WWE is 100 percent accountable. The fact they were willing to push a guy who wasn't ready over guys who were, set this ball in motion. They had Bryan back and they STILL went with Roman. Even after the backlash and the fans not ready to accept him.

The most hilarious part? One or two years from now, they would have had something good on their hands. Roman would have gotten the seasoning he needed and the experience. 

But, Vince gonna Vince. He doesn't care Roman is too green, as long as that "vanilla midget, Bryan!" wasn't in his main event again.

Vince so stubborn, he's willing to fuck over Roman to shit on the fans :ha:


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Soul Cat said:


> My mouth is agape in wonderment. I mean, I'm not the biggest Reigns fan in the world, but how the hell does this help him? :lmao


I almost feel like I should have watched Raw for the ending :lmao. Protected so much they barely let him speak. 

All we can hope for is the match to be great because the build has been shit from everything I have heard. That's what happens when they decide to not go with the story that clearly writes itself over the story that is so much more difficult to write.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

The smarks and the fans in attendance are more "built around" Roman Reigns than WWE is. WWE just gave him contact lenses, these people are the ones spending 24 hours a day talking about his looks and the faces he makes.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

No, Reigns isn't to blame for any of this, except being gullible enough to believe what the WWE believed.

People reading this from me will be a bit surprised if they know me, but this is what I've been saying for a while. Everyone has just been blinded by being a fan or a hater. They forget the middle ground.

It's the VD Connection of Vince and Dunn, HHH, Stephanie and creative's fault. This collection of vacuous morons is to blame but wrestlers are going to be the ones paying for it when the buy rates hit the proverbial fan and the roster is cut down significantly then it'll be us who pays when we lose those wrestlers.


----------



## PrinceofPush

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:HA :HA :HA

Who changed the title to THAT?!


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Bottom line,

HE'S NOT "THE GUY" VINCE YOU FUCKING STUPID, SENILE OLD MAN!!!


----------



## Kink_Brawn

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

He is devoid of charisma and has in ring ability on par with Brian Christopher...giving him the main event spot is like letting a toddler drive your car.


----------



## SnapOrTap

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Wynter said:


> WWE is 100 percent accountable. The fact they were willing to push a guy who wasn't ready over guys who were, set this ball in motion. They had Bryan back and they STILL went with Roman. Even after the backlash and the fans not ready to accept him.
> 
> The most hilarious part? One or two years from now, they would have had something good on their hands. Roman would have gotten the seasoning he needed and the experience.
> 
> But, Vince gonna Vince. He doesn't care Roman is too green, as long as that "vanilla midget, Bryan!" wasn't in his main event again.
> 
> Vince so stubborn, he's willing to fuck over Roman to shit on the fans :ha:


To an extent I agree with you.

I do think a Heel is pretty much necessary to salvage what's left of his career.

People are stating that they want to see him pair up with Heyman but that would be terrible for his growth. He needs to learn to work the mic on his own and as a Heel, he'll get more freedom. Keep Heyman away from him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> It took me years to realize that Shawn hated that era/character and couldn't stand to have Jose around. As a kid, I didn't know better. I liked him as the good guy, lol.


:lol Same here. But we were kids back then, so it was impossible for us to know. But he said on his "My Journey" DVD that he hated it. :lol I believe him. Just a year later he was in the original DX which was the complete and utter opposite of what he was in 1996. Put those two characters next to eachother and you'd never think they were played by the same person, especially just one year apart.

:hbk1

Anyways, I'm not a Reigns fan as you know, but I'm not a complete and utter dick. It probably won't be a good run for him (unless he turns heel at WM), but he will survive it and be better for it later on in his career.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So I heard how they decided to end the show...






























:bryanlol :bryanlol

The simplest things in the world, Vince. The simplest. fucking. things. LET'S MAKE 'EM SIMPLE, HUH?!


----------



## The One Man Gang

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Wynter said:


> WWE is 100 percent accountable. The fact they were willing to push a guy who wasn't ready over guys who were set this ball in motion. They had Bryan back and they STILL went with Roman. Even after the backlash and the fans not ready to accept him.
> 
> The most hilarious part? One or two years from now, they would have had something good on their hands. Roman would have gotten the seasoning he needed and the experience.
> 
> But, Vince gonna Vince. He doesn't care Roman is too green, as long as that "vanilla midget, Bryan!" wasn't in his main event again.
> 
> Vince so stubborn, he's willing to fuck over Roman to shit on the fans :ha:


this.

it's not Reigns fault a senile old bastard is basically going "all in" on pocket 9's. Vince doesn't give a fuck.

It's like he knows what he's doing is wrong, but is in complete eff you mode.. "I'm gonna do it anyway, I'm Vince McMahon dammit!" :vince5


----------



## Heel_Tactics101

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I don't want to say it's his fault, because he was put into a position he's clearly not ready for. I just don't feel right blaming a guy for not delivering when he still has a long way to go. 

It's all just a big mess and I blame Vince.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I see this 'Roman needed one more year' talk all the time, but I actually think he would've needed a lot more time than that.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Yea, he gets some of the blame. He's not booking himself or his promos but he's still not delivering in the ring or on the mic. You can't just put 100% of the blame on the WWE. I'd put most of it on WWE for horrendous booking but Roman still is mostly missing when it comes to promos and wrestling. It's a shame really. He'd be fine for this next year but his career will be ruined because Vince couldn't wait one fucking year.


----------



## Marv95

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



SnapOrTap said:


> To an extent I agree with you.
> 
> I do think a Heel is pretty much necessary to salvage what's left of his career.
> 
> People are stating that they want to see him pair up with Heyman but that would be terrible for his growth. He needs to learn to work the mic on his own and as a Heel, he'll get more freedom. Keep Heyman away from him.


Agreed. Picture him as a combo of MVP/Kevin Nash type heel. It can work.

The accountability solely goes to WWE and the senile retard in charge. Sorry it's the truth.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



SnapOrTap said:


> This entire Wrestlemania has been "built" around him in the sense that every big player has been de-pushed so Reigns can have his moment. This is supposed to be his moment. His time. The beginning of the Roman Empire.
> 
> Ambrose. Ziggler. Bryan. All 3 guys are more over than Reigns and are pushed aside for this guy. Bryan even put over Reigns clean so that this could be his time. So did the Rock. So is Jericho. So are all the WWE legends.
> 
> This guy has the machine behind him 110% and yet he just can't get it done. His mic skills are lacking and that's clearly why this company is afraid to let him and Heyman go against each other on the mic. They've protected him to the point that he's had more video promos than actual promos vs Heyman.
> 
> You know what's worse? I don't think they trust him to be in the same ring as Lesnar. 1:49 seconds. That's how long both guys have been in the same ring this ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA. 1:49 seconds.
> 
> 1:49 seconds.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Yes the booking is shit. Absolute horse shit. But let's not let it mask the fact that Roman Reigns is just not ready to be here. Ambrose, Bryan, or even Wyatt would've been better choices. By Far. Sad that an entire Wrestlemania built around this guy has become reflective of the talent that this guy possesses. At this only point, only one word comes to my mind to describe this situation and this guy: Mediocre.


Agree. WWE is not solely to blame. Reigns himself isn't up to the task and it has meant they have over protected him instead of highlighting what he's actually good at. 

Instead they just have had him do nothing :ti 

Even if they booked him slightly better he'd still be dull as fuck and barely over but it might be slightly more entertaining. 

They're backing the wrong horse here. 

Just go look at what Bray Wyatt has done on this RTWM carried a fucking feud by himself which culminated in him delivering his best promo to date and just taking himself to another level in my eyes. 

When a guy can do that he's ready. When you are afraid to give him a live mic he is not :lol common sense WWE.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> I see this 'Roman needed one more year' talk all the time, but I actually think he would've needed a lot more time than that.


I think a year and a half would be best for him. But, I feel that in 2016 he wouldn't be failing as badly as he is currently. Dude, needs a good 18 months to actually build himself up and work on his gimmick. He's still green and WWE is doing nothing to help the guy that they want to replace Cena.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

You know what, I've been one of Reigns' biggest critics on this site, but right now I feel like he's every bit as much a victim like most everyone else on the roster. 

He's done everything he could have to the best of his ability. But for the love of me, I cannot fault him for lack of ability at all .. not anymore. Yes, he can't cut promos. Yes, he's not a great interview. Yes, he looks like a deer caught in headlights ... This is a man who was put in a position he wasn't ready for and that isn't his fault. I want to make it his fault because of his lack of ability, but his lack of ability and being in this position is not his fault. 

*Reigns did not politic to get into this position. He did not backstab anyone. He did not go in there and demand to be put over people. He did not ask to be the main eventer. Therefore "not being ready" is not his fault. 
*

Reigns is a poor choice to be in this position, but what the hell was he gonna do? It was thrust on him when he was not ready. And I think deep down he knows he is not ready but what was he going to do? Turn it down? He can't even turn it down because turning it down would have meant long term career problems for him. If your Boss comes up to you and says that he's going to promote you to do something you're not qualified for, if you tell him that you can't do it, he's going to hold that against you. It reflects on your ambition and self-confidence. Most people when asked are expected to grow into that position but the worst thing they can do is say they can't do it .. yes. It's worse than accepting the job. 

He's caught between a rock and a hard place just like all the other wrestlers in this company. 

It will truly fucking suck if he gets buried after this, because he did not deserve it ... It will doubly suck because people here will celebrate Reigns' burial. 

This guy could have been a future star .. he was pushed into the main event when he wasn't ready and it isn't his fault anymore. 

So .. yah .. this is coming from one of his biggest critics on this site. Take it for what it's worth. 

I'm not a Reigns fan, but I'm not going to sit here and blame him for stinking up the joint because he is not responsible for stinking up the joint. He would have been ready in just another year's time.


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Well that ending certainly didn't help him. This was the WWEs last chance to try and win over some haters and instead of a huge lockerroom-clearing brawl to end the show with a bang, it ends with a whimper similar to two seven-year olds fighting over a toy.

That said, overall Reigns has been booked about as well as they could've done. The guy has been pinned for like three televised matches his entire career. He is constantly "looking strong", whether it's pinning other well-booked wrestlers like Rollins for no real rhyme or reason or having other wrestlers verbally fellatio him. He was the Hot Tagger for the very over team of The Shield and has since kept their theme and attire and everything.

Most importantly they've done everything they can do to make sure the guys' weaknesses are hidden. People say it's crap booking how Reigns gets like 10 minutes of tv time while Rollins gets entire shows dedicated to him. Well, Rollins is fantastic in the ring and has become quite capable on the mic as well. They can't have Reigns go out there and wrestle 20+ minute matches because he's adequate at his very best in the ring. They can't have him go out there and cut 15 minute promos because his delivery is absolutely horrid on the mic. He's supposed to be this cool and calm badass yet the way he carries himself and acts suggests he gets nervous and rattled, forgetting his lines and getting the "deer in the headlights" look. They put him in a feud against the monster Lesnar and Heyman but they don't want him to get verbally beat-down by Heyman so they keep the two of them apart. Match-wise they're kept short or paired with a guy like Bryan or Rollins or in a tag team for a reason.

Thing is they've been booking Reigns to hide his weaknesses but he doesn't really have many if any strengths outside of being nice to look at. Now toss him in a feud with Lesnar who isn't there most of them time and isn't a good talker himself and for one reason or another rarely gets physical on tv and you've got a main event feud built up solely by a manager, leading to segments like that.

I'm saying they didn't have all that many options... but that being said I think literally every single person on this site would say a brawl to end the show would've been the obvious choice of segment between the two.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

He's part of them problem in the first place.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

At some point?

I held him accountable the moment someone as undeserving and far from capable as him was handed the mainevent.

Everything they have done is to make Reigns look good, I have said for months Vince was going all the way with this and if it meant ruining others or whatever the case maybe he will do so.

Oh and what do you know? The RTWM has been the worst ever.

Surprise surprise.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



SnapOrTap said:


> This entire Wrestlemania has been "built" around him in the sense that every big player has been de-pushed so Reigns can have his moment. This is supposed to be his moment. His time. The beginning of the Roman Empire.
> 
> Ambrose. Ziggler. Bryan. All 3 guys are more over than Reigns and are pushed aside for this guy. Bryan even put over Reigns clean so that this could be his time. So did the Rock. So is Jericho. So are all the WWE legends.
> 
> This guy has the machine behind him 110% and yet he just can't get it done. His mic skills are lacking and that's clearly why this company is afraid to let him and Heyman go against each other on the mic. They've protected him to the point that he's had more video promos than actual promos vs Heyman.
> 
> You know what's worse? I don't think they trust him to be in the same ring as Lesnar. 1:49 seconds. That's how long both guys have been in the same ring this ROAD TO WRESTLEMANIA. 1:49 seconds.
> 
> 1:49 seconds.
> 
> Yup.
> 
> Yes the booking is shit. Absolute horse shit. But let's not let it mask the fact that Roman Reigns is just not ready to be here. Ambrose, Bryan, or even Wyatt would've been better choices. By Far. Sad that an entire Wrestlemania built around this guy has become reflective of the talent that this guy possesses. At this only point, only one word comes to my mind to describe this situation and this guy: Mediocre.


oh whine and cry. when did zig get a push? dean is still getting a push(you ever heard a thing called a slow build?). bryan is getting dolph over. 


reigns is getting heat. boos aren't bad. just means he needs to turn heel.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I cant blame him because he is not the one making the decisions. He cant say no to Vince for a WM main event, Thats career suicide


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

It's a bit of both really. On the one hand, WWE have to take the blame for strapping a rocket to a guy who clearly wasn't ready when there were far more suitable alternatives available (2 of which teamed with Reigns in The Shield), and then proceeded to fuck over fans of more ready guys, which created bad feeling for Reigns, through no fault of his own.

On the other hand, the guy could have done more to get himself ready for this push, his cardio is still awful, he's still limited in the ring, and he's dogshit on the mic. Plus being a smug prick in interviews outside WWE is hardly likely to help public opinion. 

The only real winner in this debacle is John Cena. The threat to his spot has been neutralised and he's in a cosy feud where he's actually over.


----------



## Mr. I

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



The One Man Gang said:


> this.
> 
> it's not Reigns fault a senile old bastard is basically going "all in" on pocket 9's. Vince doesn't give a fuck.
> 
> It's like he knows what he's doing is wrong, but is in complete eff you mode.. "I'm gonna do it anyway, I'm Vince McMahon dammit!" :vince5


More like the AK instead of pocket nines. 

For those of you who know nothing of Texas Hold Em poker, the AK is also sometimes called the Anna Kournekova as "it looks good, but rarely wins". 

In this case, since they've fubared it so badly, it could be the 2/7 off suit aka the "WHIP" (worst hand in poker), or Beer Hand as in it's time to fold and go get beer.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> :lol Same here. But we were kids back then, so it was impossible for us to know. But he said on his "My Journey" DVD that he hated it. :lol I believe him. Just a year later he was in the original DX which was the complete and utter opposite of what he was in 1996. Put those two characters next to eachother and you'd never think they were played by the same person, especially just one year apart.
> 
> :hbk1
> 
> Anyways, I'm not a Reigns fan as you know, but I'm not a complete and utter dick. It probably won't be a good run for him (unless he turns heel at WM), but he will survive it and be better for it later on in his career.


The boyhood dream Shawn and DX Shawn were such opposites. I would've never guessed that he was such a jerk in real life while being such a cookie cutter babyface. 


I don't even know how Reigns comes out of this as viable for the next six months to a year. They can't even book him right going into Mania and once that's over, there's even less pressure for them to get it done. Maybe he turns heel because I can't take a pussified Reigns fighting over the belt like a little girl over a toy. Embarrassing. Or maybe he and Lesnar have a Foley/HHH match at Mania and that redeems all of this.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> If it makes Reigns fans feel any better, Vince forced HBK to go the white-meat babyface route for his first title reign. As corny as it was, he survived it, so there is that. :shrug


Yea but Shawn was great in the ring and could cut a promo without being limited to 2 mins. Also, WWE had competition. Reigns is fucked


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Reptar said:


> You know what, I've been one of Reigns' biggest critics on this site, but right now I feel like he's every bit as much a victim like most everyone else on the roster.
> 
> He's done everything he could have to the best of his ability. But for the love of me, I cannot fault him for lack of ability at all .. not anymore. Yes, he can't cut promos. Yes, he's not a great interview. Yes, he looks like a deer caught in headlights ... This is a man who was put in a position he wasn't ready for and that isn't his fault. I want to make it his fault because of his lack of ability, but his lack of ability and being in this position is not his fault.
> 
> *Reigns did not politic to get into this position. He did not backstab anyone. He did not go in there and demand to be put over people. He did not ask to be the main eventer. Therefore "not being ready" is not his fault.
> *
> 
> Reigns is a poor choice to be in this position, but what the hell was he gonna do? It was thrust on him when he was not ready. And I think deep down he knows he is not ready but what was he going to do? Turn it down? He can't even turn it down because turning it down would have meant long term career problems for him. If your Boss comes up to you and says that he's going to promote you to do something you're not qualified for, if you tell him that you can't do it, he's going to hold that against you. It reflects on your ambition and self-confidence. Most people when asked are expected to grow into that position but the worst thing they can do is say they can't do it .. yes. It's worse than accepting the job.
> 
> He's caught between a rock and a hard place just like all the other wrestlers in this company.
> 
> It will truly fucking suck if he gets buried after this, because he did not deserve it ... It will doubly suck because people here will celebrate Reigns' burial.
> 
> This guy could have been a future star .. he was pushed into the main event when he wasn't ready and it isn't his fault anymore.
> 
> So .. yah .. this is coming from one of his biggest critics on this site. Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> I'm not a Reigns fan, but I'm not going to sit here and blame him for stinking up the joint because he is not responsible for stinking up the joint. He would have been ready in just another year's time.


:clap :clap
:clap
well said


----------



## nwoblack/white

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Reigns is undeniably a failed project. Forget the lack of mic skills, the mediocre on his best day in ring ability, his cringe worthy roar, even forgetting all that he just doesn't have "it" and even the majority of the casuals agree.


----------



## Rexx

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Cobalt said:


> At some point?
> 
> I held him accountable the moment someone as undeserving and far from capable as him was handed the mainevent.
> 
> *Everything they have done is to make Reigns look good*, I have said for months Vince was going all the way with this and if it meant ruining others or whatever the case maybe he will do so.
> 
> Oh and what do you know? The RTWM has been the worst ever.
> 
> Surprise surprise.


Then they are really stupid doing that, Reigns has looked like a complete piece of shit during the whole RTWM.


----------



## MEMS

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

What I'd love to hear someone ask Vince, and really force an answer out of him, is "how has Roman Reigns grabbed that brass ring more than any other guy on the roster minus Cena?" I mean we know why he was chosen, but after that whole brass ring bullshit I'd want to hear him try to directly relate it to Reigns. 

I don't mind Reigns and am excited for the match, but he's not the guy I would've picked


----------



## Shadowcran

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Clique said:


> We're gonna need it.
> 
> *Discuss Roman Reigns' push, booking, character, fan reactions (live & online) leading into the main event of WrestleMania 31.*
> 
> MAKE IT REIGN BITCHES!!!


Well, the fans sure "Reigned" boos down on him,lol.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Reptar said:


> You know what, I've been one of Reigns' biggest critics on this site, but right now I feel like he's every bit as much a victim like most everyone else on the roster.
> 
> He's done everything he could have to the best of his ability. But for the love of me, I cannot fault him for lack of ability at all .. not anymore. Yes, he can't cut promos. Yes, he's not a great interview. Yes, he looks like a deer caught in headlights ... This is a man who was put in a position he wasn't ready for and that isn't his fault. I want to make it his fault because of his lack of ability, but his lack of ability and being in this position is not his fault.
> 
> *Reigns did not politic to get into this position. He did not backstab anyone. He did not go in there and demand to be put over people. He did not ask to be the main eventer. Therefore "not being ready" is not his fault.
> *
> 
> Reigns is a poor choice to be in this position, but what the hell was he gonna do? It was thrust on him when he was not ready. And I think deep down he knows he is not ready but what was he going to do? Turn it down? He can't even turn it down because turning it down would have meant long term career problems for him. If your Boss comes up to you and says that he's going to promote you to do something you're not qualified for, if you tell him that you can't do it, he's going to hold that against you. It reflects on your ambition and self-confidence. Most people when asked are expected to grow into that position but the worst thing they can do is say they can't do it .. yes. It's worse than accepting the job.
> 
> He's caught between a rock and a hard place just like all the other wrestlers in this company.
> 
> It will truly fucking suck if he gets buried after this, because he did not deserve it ... It will doubly suck because people here will celebrate Reigns' burial.
> 
> This guy could have been a future star .. he was pushed into the main event when he wasn't ready and it isn't his fault anymore.
> 
> So .. yah .. this is coming from one of his biggest critics on this site. Take it for what it's worth.
> 
> I'm not a Reigns fan, but I'm not going to sit here and blame him for stinking up the joint because he is not responsible for stinking up the joint. He would have been ready in just another year's time.


Wrestling doesn't work like that. No one can say for sure if Reigns would be much better in a years time.

You have to wait until a guy shows he's ready. You can't put a time frame on it. Something will click and it'll be undeniable he is there. 

Reigns is miles away and clearly WWE know this because they have protected him far too much in the past few weeks. 

I agree that he does have potential but it could be years away right now. WWE should have played the waiting game with this guy. It was clear as day to everyone else and most of Reigns fans even that he shouldn;t be in the position he is in yet.

One guy did show he is ready tonight though imo and it was Bray Wyatt. That promo was incredible.


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> If it makes Reigns fans feel any better, Vince forced HBK to go the white-meat babyface route for his first title reign. As corny as it was, he survived it, so there is that. :shrug


Reigns is a far cry from HBK that's for sure.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Reptar said:


> You know what, I've been one of Reigns' biggest critics on this site, but right now I feel like he's every bit as much a victim like most everyone else on the roster.
> 
> He's done everything he could have to the best of his ability. But for the love of me, I cannot fault him for lack of ability at all .. not anymore. Yes, he can't cut promos. Yes, he's not a great interview. Yes, he looks like a deer caught in headlights ... This is a man who was put in a position he wasn't ready for and that isn't his fault. I want to make it his fault because of his lack of ability, but his lack of ability and being in this position is not his fault.
> 
> *Reigns did not politic to get into this position. He did not backstab anyone. He did not go in there and demand to be put over people. He did not ask to be the main eventer. Therefore "not being ready" is not his fault.
> *


Yea but so what? He was preened for this position since signing, and if not from signing then from at least his debut in WWE, he should have attempted to improve at a faster rate. He is the reason he sucks. He is not the reason he sucks at the level he's at though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



gabrielcev said:


> I don't dislike Roman Reigns or anything but wrestling fans are not idiots. They know when someone is good or not. They know if someone deserves a push or not. Roman Reigns deserves the boos. He sucks, he hasn't paid his dues and he isn't over. The boos are completely justified it's not like we are booing him for no reason or because we hate him.


I don't agree with fans knowing when someone _deserves_ to be pushed, at least all the time. But They certainly know when someone doesn't deserve a push. And what you said + OP is accurate. 

A huge series of events have been carefully structured to make Reigns looks strong. Win Rumble, get tons of interviews, only be on Raw for 3 minutes each episode or not at all and with a pre-taped segment instead, and never look weak. WWE has gone above and beyond to protect Roman Reigns and that's not how wrestling entertainment can work anymore, not since the early 2000's. 

But I have faith that WWE will back out once Mania is over and they see their million $$$ investment is a flop. But where Reigns will go from there is sad. People will hate him for some time after all this crap.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:lol

Believe me guys, I know HBK is way better than Reigns. I meant he will survive in terms of eventually this run will be forgotten (somewhat) and if Reigns improves some years down the line and his booking is more appropriate, he can rebound and move on. Plus, I was trying to be nice.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Krispenwah said:


> It's hilarious that some people is trying to blame Reigns for this fiasco, the "WWE doesn't trust him" is just a load of crap, Vince is just that fucking stupid that he really thought this shitty segment would get people excited about the match.


preach...and no one blames brock for being the laziest champion in wwe history.


----------



## Chris Mars

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Roman Reigns isnt over! The boo chants that goes with him is!


----------



## obby

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I've held him accountable since before the SHIELD even broke up. He should still be in NXT as far as I'm concerned. He's been on the main roster for around two and a half years and he's still barely more developed than Baron Corbin or Mojo Rawley. It's pathetic.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



OXITRON said:


> Yea but so what? He was preened for this position since signing, and if not from signing then from at least his debut in WWE, he should have attempted to improve at a faster rate. He is the reason he sucks. He is not the reason he sucks at the level he's at though.


That's pretty much very close to what I'm saying actually. I don't think we really need to debate this point. The unpredictability of WWE's booking as well as Reigns' injury probably did not prepare him for the position he's in. He lost a few months of ring-time in 2014 too and I doubt that that can be held against him with regards to not improving fast enough. 

Heh. I'm beginning to sound like a bit of a Reigns apologist now ... But frankly speaking, there was something about Reigns today in that ring that just made me want to support him because he looked like he was trying so hard but failing not just because of himself, but because the WWE was failing him :draper2


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

After 10 years of Cena, I will never ever blame a performer again when shit like this happens. Because if we fall for that shit, it gives WWE yet another opportunity to duck taking accountability for their fuck up.

Cena's legacy has been ruined and he's taken the heat while WWE waltzes around with nowhere near the blame they should have.

And if things don't get right with Reigns' situation, it'll be worse for him. And ya know what? WWE will still be there, laughing their asses off as they face no repercussions for a fuck up they created, didn't try to fix nor take responsibility for.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Reptar said:


> *Reigns did not politic to get into this position. He did not backstab anyone. He did not go in there and demand to be put over people. He did not ask to be the main eventer. Therefore "not being ready" is not his fault.
> *


I thought the Shield did a ton of politicking and stiffing others (courtesy of a Punk conversation) when they were together. He might not of politicked his way into the top spot but he has done some in the past.


----------



## TERRASTAR18

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



nWoblack/white said:


> Reigns is undeniably a failed project. Forget the lack of mic skills, the mediocre on his best day in ring ability, his cringe worthy roar, even forgetting all that he just doesn't have "it" and even the majority of the casuals agree.


so says the guy with the bret hart avi....dude never drew...


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



McCringleberry said:


> I thought the Shield did a ton of politicking and stiffing others (courtesy of a Punk conversation) when they were together. He might not of politicked his way into the top spot but he has done some in the past.


In fairness The Shield were about to be fed to Cena like 2 months into their run. They had to for the sake of their careers :lol


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*










:ha

:ha

:ha

:ha


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Marrakesh said:


> In fairness The Shield were about to be fed to Cena like 2 months into their run. They had to for the sake of their careers :lol


I totally agreed in that instance.


----------



## DarkLady

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I agree with both sides of the argument. Reigns is responsible for his own lack of talent but that wouldn't be an issue at all if Vince didn't push him.

WWE and Vince certainly deserve the bulk of the blame, though.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*












-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I didn't hate what happened, but there really should've been a fight.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



McCringleberry said:


> I thought the Shield did a ton of politicking and stiffing others (courtesy of a Punk conversation) when they were together. He might not of politicked his way into the top spot but he has done some in the past.


As a group and as an individual are different things. People's personality changes when they're in a group (wolf pack mentality takes over). The Shield said that they demanded better positions as a group. So you should probably hold them accountable as a group and not the individuals in that group. 

Do you get what I'm saying? Reigns himself does not come across as a politicker and with the amount of support he has from other wrestlers, I doubt that he politicked after the Shield broke up.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Live Reaction To How RAW Ended With Roman Reigns & Brock Lesnar, Former WWE Star Comments, More*

- After Monday night’s WWE RAW went off the air in Los Angeles and the SmackDown tapings began, there was said to be a lot of confusion in the crowd because the tapings were not announced ahead of the time. Our correspondent noted that Jerry Lawler got a pop when he came out but fans started to leave once SmackDown began. He described the crowd as “dead” after that.

It was also noted by our correspondent that there was a huge negative reaction in the Staples Center to how RAW ended with Roman Reigns and WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar struggling for the title. That seems to be the general reaction among fans online also.

Former WWE star Shane “Hurricane” Helms tweeted the following about the way RAW ended Monday night:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580206289046802432
Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/live-reactio...r-former-wwe-star-comments-more#ixzz3VH2s4UPe


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Hold him accountable? He has the look, get fucking real.

But yeah, Vince is never going to do that because WWE isn't about earning your position.


----------



## x78

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Does Reigns 'suck', really? Has he even been given the chance to suck? I haven't watched Raw for a month but I haven't seen or heard any reports of Reigns underperforming or doing anything wrong. 

It's one thing for guys like Triple H to talk about how nobody is ever really ready to main event, but if you've chosen someone for that role then at least give them the chance. Reigns hasn't had a main event program, he hasn't cut any main event promos, he hasn't been involved in any main event segments, he's going to be in the main event on Sunday but he hasn't been part of a main event feud in the build-up. Just like Wyatt hasn't had a feud with The Undertaker, he's just been cutting promos by himself every week. Vince is a fucking coward who is petrified of giving anyone a legit chance, even his hand-picked golden boy. It's backwards beyond belief, but that's just WWE in 2015. A total fucking abortion of a TV show.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Did they air that family segment at all tonight?


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> Believe me guys, I know HBK is way better than Reigns. I meant he will survive in terms of eventually this run will be forgotten (somewhat) and if Reigns improves some years down the line and his booking is more appropriate, he can rebound and move on. Plus, I was trying to be nice.


:cry ShowStopper, please don't be nice. I can't handle the pity right now.

I got a pity rep. A PITY REP from someone who dislikes Roman :cry


----------



## SnapOrTap

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Reptar said:


> As a group and as an individual are different things. People's personality changes when they're in a group (wolf pack mentality takes over). The Shield said that they demanded better positions as a group. So you should probably hold them accountable as a group and not the individuals in that group.
> 
> Do you get what I'm saying? Reigns himself does not come across as a politicker and with the amount of support he has from other wrestlers, I doubt that he politicked after the Shield broke up.


His cousin is the Rock. At some point you have to suspect nepotism when he's pushed over guys that are 10x more talented than him.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Wynter said:


> WWE is 100 percent accountable. The fact they were willing to push a guy who wasn't ready over guys who were, set this ball in motion. They had Bryan back and they STILL went with Roman. Even after the backlash and the fans not ready to accept him.
> 
> The most hilarious part? One or two years from now, they would have had something good on their hands. Roman would have gotten the seasoning he needed and the experience.
> 
> But, Vince gonna Vince. He doesn't care Roman is too green, as long as that "vanilla midget, Bryan!" wasn't in his main event again.
> 
> Vince so stubborn, he's willing to fuck over Roman to shit on the fans :ha:


I agree with this 100%


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> Believe me guys, I know HBK is way better than Reigns. I meant he will survive in terms of eventually this run will be forgotten (somewhat) and if Reigns improves some years down the line and his booking is more appropriate, he can rebound and move on. Plus, I was trying to be nice.


I think Reigns will improve and get better down the line, I have no doubt about it. Do I think he be taking over Cena's spot? No, I do see him been in the Batista /Orton role the second guy. I expect a heel turn by the end of the year and after a few years of been a cool heel, he turn face and get the cheers. I don't see him been the Number 1 guy, maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Reaper

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Marrakesh said:


> Wrestling doesn't work like that. No one can say for sure if Reigns would be much better in a years time.


He may not have been better, but the situation for him might have been better for him to be in the main event. 

He would have had one more year of kayfabe achievements .. maybe even a US/IC belt. A program against Wyatt and/or Rusev. He would have been more over with the crowd. And it would have been easier to digest. 

Even if he hadn't improved .. He would have had more to fall back on which at the moment him and the writers don't. Everyone seemed like they were grasping at straws to make Reigns legit including the writers and Vince. 

At this point, I think it's about time fans stopped blaming the talent and place the blame where it really lies ... squarely with Vince ... who has done this over and over and over again with countless talents and always gotten away with it, because fans end up transferring the blame to his talents.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> I think Reigns will improve and get better down the line, I have no doubt about it. Do I think he be taking over Cena's spot? No, I do see him been in the Batista /Orton role the second guy. I expect a heel turn by the end of the year and after a few years of been a cool heel, he turn face and get the cheers. I don't see him been the Number 1 guy, maybe I'm wrong.


Which is nothing to be ashamed of. Really, it would be damn amazing to get that close to the top with how well Vince thoroughly fucked up Roman's first push :lol

If fans shat all over the match, I wouldn't even be mad. That ending was an insult to everyone :no:


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Reptar said:


> As a group and as an individual are different things. People's personality changes when they're in a group (wolf pack mentality takes over). The Shield said that they demanded better positions as a group. So you should probably hold them accountable as a group and not the individuals in that group.
> 
> Do you get what I'm saying? Reigns himself does not come across as a politicker and with the amount of support he has from other wrestlers, I doubt that he politicked after the Shield broke up.


Yes, I do. That said if someone has politicked in the past and it has worked they are more likely to do so again in the future.

No, Reigns fans. I'm not saying Reigns politicked for this RTWM fiasco.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> :cry ShowStopper, please don't be nice. I can't handle the pity right now.
> 
> I got a pity rep. A PITY REP from someone who dislikes Roman :cry


:lol

I'm sorry. But tonight was so bad that I actually feel bad. It was THAT bad. I don't know what the hell WWE was thinking with the booking of this feud, especially their booking of it for tonight. Pretty sure WWE doesn't know what they were thinking either, though.


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> Did they air that family segment at all tonight?


----------



## Reaper

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



SnapOrTap said:


> His cousin is the Rock. At some point you have to suspect nepotism when he's pushed over guys that are 10x more talented than him.


I know nepotism sucks and I hate it too ... But again, even nepotism isn't the fault of the person being pushed. It gives them an unfair advantage, but it's only on them if they exploit that advantage. I don't know if Reigns is or is not .. but at this point since there is no proof that Reigns is the one that's using his lineage to his advantage then I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Guess they're saving it right before his big match with Lesnar in a pre-match vignette or something.


----------



## SnapOrTap

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Reptar said:


> I know nepotism sucks and I hate it too ... But again, even nepotism isn't the fault of the person being pushed. It gives them an unfair advantage, but it's only on them if they exploit that advantage. I don't know if Reigns is or is not .. but at this point since there is no proof that Reigns is the one that's using his lineage to his advantage then I'm going to give him the benefit of the doubt.


Fair enough my friend. 

Good points brought up. 

I still think the guy sucks though :crying:


----------



## looper007

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I don't hold him accountable for the way he's booked. They seriously damaged this guy, I can't see him been the Number 1 guy and Cena replacement now. He came out of that far worse then Lesnar (who looked a geek). They made a mess ever since the RR with Reigns, the push to the top was far too quick. They could have waited a year and let him build up a strong fanbase and then pulled the trigger. Have him be the guy beat Rusev and hold the us title and Bryan the IC title and then have him beat Bryan at Summerslam and then hold the IC title for a few months then lose it at SS, then head into RR and win it then. Why where they in such a rush with him.

His reactions from the crowds are very worrying even tonight it was bad. You can't be the next number 1 face and go out and get reactions like that. 

I think they will be sticking with him until the end of the year (you have to really and hope he win some people over). I wouldn't be surprised if he lost the title a lot sooner then expected if the reactions get worse. This year will either be the making or breaking of Reigns. Good luck to him.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> Did they air that family segment at all tonight?


No, they didn't. He gave an interview instead. Maybe it's for the Network. 

Here is the ending for those who did not see it yet.






Skip to 6:30 for Brock's GOAT reaction to Heyman. :lol


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> :lol
> 
> I'm sorry. But tonight was so bad that I actually feel bad. It was THAT bad. I don't know what the hell WWE was thinking with the booking of this feud, especially their booking of it for tonight. Pretty sure WWE doesn't know what they were thinking either, though.


I swear I deflated when I realized THAT was the ending they were building up for a whole week :lol

Man, Vince gonna reap what he sow. I swear he sold his soul to the devil if he doesn't get his karma :no:

They didn't even treat Seth right tonight  He usually gets so much time to tell a proper story and it felt like it was just some random midcard match.

Meanwhile, AXEL gets one of the better booked segments :drake1


----------



## MrWalsh

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I mean Reigns isn't the first guy to get pushed to the top of the mountain and fail because he wasn't ready. The only difference between him and a guy like Batista is how he's booked which is exactly why the current product will never really amount to much. If this is how the top guy is booked you can expect nothing from the rest of the roster since the company already has tunnel vision problems with focusing on the main event.


----------



## CM Rom

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*

Anything involving Reigns right now needs to be pre taped, just sayin


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: *Raw Spoiler* Roman Reigns segment filmed*



From Death Valley said:


> Avenging what? What has Brock done to his family that needs to be "avenged".


Brock beat Rock at SS02. Aside of that...nothing else.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Which is nothing to be ashamed of. Really, it would be damn amazing to get that close to the top with how well Vince thoroughly fucked up Roman's first push :lol
> 
> If fans shat all over the match, I wouldn't even be mad. That ending was an insult to everyone :no:


That's nothing to be ashamed off at all, just ask Orton and Batista. They are living the life and have a pretty comfortable life and had some great WM moments. Remember the Number 1 guy doesn't always get to headline WM. I still expect Reigns to be a top 3 guy by his career end. I just be very surprised if he's the "Guy" that's all.


----------



## DarkLady

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hard to admit, but I feel really bad for him. It's even at the point where it's impossible to take delight in the boos, not in good conscience at least.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> :cry ShowStopper, please don't be nice. I can't handle the pity right now.
> 
> I got a pity rep. A PITY REP from someone who dislikes Roman :cry


If it helps... I can kick some place sensitive? Or is that too nice.... damn should have just kicked.

(I kid I kid for those that might miss it)


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> That's nothing to be ashamed off at all, just ask Orton and Batista. They are living the life and have a pretty comfortable life and had some great WM moments. Remember the Number 1 guy doesn't always get to headline WM. I still expect Reigns to be a top 3 guy by his career end. I just be very surprised if he's the "Guy" that's all.


Very true. Doesn't help when Vince desperately wants the new number one guy to act like Cena 2.0. It's almost better for talents creatively, more so character wise, to NOT be number one. At least as long as Vince remains a stubborn asshole.

Shame. So many guys screwed over, intentionally and not, for what?


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

1:49 should be a catchphrase from now on.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DarkLady said:


> Hard to admit, but I feel really bad for him. It's even at the point where it's impossible to take delight in the boos, not in good conscience at least.


Oh no...we've officially hit rock bottom. I need SHIV to shit on Roman so I can feel better












Kabraxal said:


> If it helps... I can kick some place sensitive? Or is that too nice.... damn should have just kicked.
> 
> (I kid I kid for those that might miss it)



:lmao that actually might hurt less than watching this train wreck.

Thanks for the offer


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Very true. Doesn't help when Vince desperately wants the new number one guy to act like Cena 2.0. It's almost better for talents creatively, more so character wise, to NOT be number one. At least as long as Vince remains a stubborn asshole.
> 
> Shame. So many guys screwed over, intentionally and not, for what?


I'm not a Reigns fan, but his booking since the Royal Rumble has done more damage to him then good and even his cousin the Great one couldn't get him over with the crowd (didn't help that Vince made the other fan favourites look like geeks). 

The fact they only had Lesnar face him twice, didn't help. The fact the best thing he had going on was his feud with Bryan, but even then Bryan did his best but he came out of it with nothing. It didn't help with getting Reigns over with him and other wrestlers coming and preaching to the crowd that "reigns is the best" , it actually made things worse. Now the crowd are indifferent, the other over faces look like jerks and the only faces going into WM with any roll are two already made guys (Cena and Orton) and a part timer (sting). Disgraceful. I even felt tonight bad for Reigns the person.

I think they stick with him until the end of the year. If it doesn't improve then they turn him heel and see can they make him their most hated heel.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Oh no...we've officially hit rock bottom. I need SHIV to shit on Roman so I can feel better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao that actually might hurt less than watching this train wreck.
> 
> Thanks for the offer


I feel like the gif for the whole of the WWE right now....I'd offer an umbrella but I got hit by lightning.


----------



## #Mark

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I feel for Reigns. This whole situation was forced onto him by a senile old man who desperately wants to spite his paying audience. There's a way to salvage his character but it doesn't involve winning the title as a babyface. He either needs to win as a heel or lose clean to Lesnar in a competitive (and stellar match, i'm talking career match.. four 1/2 to five stars). Anything else doesn't really do much for him.


----------



## yeahbaby!

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I agree with the OP. He's been handed a golden spot too soon yes, but he needs to take the reigns (heh) and just do more with it. 

Whether that's go off script or get into a shoving match with Brock or slapping Heyman etc, do more and work harder. He needs to realise this ain'[t working and go the extra mile like the greats of the past did.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> The smarks and the fans in attendance are more "built around" Roman Reigns than WWE is. WWE just gave him contact lenses, these people are the ones spending 24 hours a day talking about his looks and the faces he makes.


? 

Of course people are talking about him, Vince is having him main event Wrestlemania in his third singles match. People would be talking about Heath Slater just as much if he received a similar push.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I think Im done with this til after Mania on Sunday but after last night I hope whoever lays out the match does one thing win or lose makes a match so good that regardless of the crowd it gets positive talk afterwards. Another thing if WWE is hell bent on going with a babyface Reigns win DO NOT LET IT CLOSE MANIA. Go with Sting vs. Triple H


----------



## RLStern

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

*This is true, when the company books you well and you fail to draw and entertain, then it's your own fault if you've been in this business for a long time and you're seasoned, this is the same thing that happened with CM Punk, who also had the machine behind him from day one, winning the World Title on his Raw debut.

If you're booked poorly and still get over, then you are talented enough for this business, plenty of success with men such as The Rock and Daniel Bryan.

However with Reigns, he was never given the time to develop, he wasn't well seasoned, so I cannot blame him, you have to blame WWE for pushing him so fast.*


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> I think Im done with this til after Mania on Sunday but after last night I hope whoever lays out the match does one thing win or lose makes a match so good that regardless of the crowd it gets positive talk afterwards. Another thing if WWE is hell bent on going with a babyface Reigns win DO NOT LET IT CLOSE MANIA. Go with Sting vs. Triple H


The match needs to be like HHH/Foley or something close. Otherwise, there's no point IMO. 

Anyway, at this point, is there any fanbase in the WWE that's happy at the moment?


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DarkLady said:


> Hard to admit, but I feel really bad for him. It's even at the point where it's impossible to take delight in the boos, not in good conscience at least.


:Seth I'm enjoying it


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> The match needs to be like HHH/Foley or something close. Otherwise, there's no point IMO.
> 
> Anyway, at this point, is there any fanbase in the WWE that's happy at the moment?


:vince5

He's happy. That's all that matters.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> The match needs to be like HHH/Foley or something close. Otherwise, there's no point IMO.
> 
> *Anyway, at this point, is there any fanbase in the WWE that's happy at the moment*?


As a Bryan fan, I'm on the edge at the moment. I'm either holding out his two clean losses to Ziggler, means he's winning the IC title which leads to Ziggler challenging him for the Title cause he beat him twice leading to the feud starting at Extreme Rules. If he doesn't then I don't know whats up :laugh:

I could imagine its worse for you Reign fans, you know he's winning the big one but the fact you don't see anything positive going after that. I think they stick with him holding the title for a few months. I don't see them dropping him until they give him at least until the end of the year.


----------



## thenextbigthing56

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

if Reigns leaves Mania as the champ things are really going to go sour for wwe.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

:vince7 :vince7 :vince7 why they booing Reigns he looks so handsome I cant anymore cut the show dammit those damn smarks.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> I think Im done with this til after Mania on Sunday but after last night I hope whoever lays out the match does one thing win or lose makes a match so good that regardless of the crowd it gets positive talk afterwards. Another thing if WWE is hell bent on going with a babyface Reigns win DO NOT LET IT CLOSE MANIA. Go with Sting vs. Triple H


I could be wrong but didn't Heyman say something about Reigns/Lesnar being the last match at Wrestlemania during his promo tonight?


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Reigns isn't good enough to pull it off. That's what his fans fail to grasp. It isn't simply hate because he's getting something he doesn't "deserve" or hasn't "earned". 

He's not good enough as a pro wrestler and the whole push feels so artificial and forced. Fans don't like being told they have to root for someone and Reigns isn't changing doubters minds by winning them over. He can't cuz he's not that good.

The boo's at mania will be so epic. They have to turn him heel cuz otherwise he'll be getting boo'd out of the fuckin building as a face. it will be a shit show.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Brock vs Roman gonna be 5 minutes of actual match, 10 minutes overbooked, 5 minutes of interference, and 2 minutes of boos when Roman wins as a face :mj2


----------



## looper007

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



yeahbaby! said:


> I agree with the OP. He's been handed a golden spot too soon yes, but he needs to take the reigns (heh) and just do more with it.
> 
> Whether that's go off script or get into a shoving match with Brock or slapping Heyman etc, do more and work harder. He needs to realise this ain'[t working and go the extra mile like the greats of the past did.


He has to do what the boss says right now, until he's making big PPV numbers and bringing in big merch numbers then he can't have a say. Basically until he's the Man, he has to keep his mouth shut and do what Vince says. I can't say inside he's happy with whats happening with him, that ending made him look bad.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> :Seth I'm enjoying it


:lmao I can always count on you not to show pity :banderas


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Where the hell was the brawl. A brawl that needs to be separated by security. It's been proven to work. It's simple and effective, it was desperately what these 2 needed to get some real interest. Week after week of no face to face all building up to tonight's raw and they gave us tug of war. The crowd were even anticipating a fight. A staredown would have been bad but I will take just a staredown over that. It scares me that on the raw before mania this was the absolute best idea. They ran with it. They discussed their options and this won! 

I truly feel disgusted with this company tonight. I feel bad for Reigns, even Brock looked like a dork tonight. I'm not going to be happy that my guy is maineventing when they have served up the biggest steaming pile of shit for his entire build. I hope they deliver a good match but tonight actually made me less interested fpalm. I have no faith in how they'll book Reigns going forward, I've rarely been happy with his booking already aClearly their best efforts suck.


----------



## Bushmaster

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> :lmao I can always count on you not to show pity :banderas












I did send you a pity rep though


----------



## Jericho Fan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Since roman is the most handsome man (after Jericho, of course) the wwe got right now, it's safe to say he's going to win the title. 

Looks > everything else.


----------



## tbp82

Empress said:


> The match needs to be like HHH/Foley or something close. Otherwise, there's no point IMO.
> 
> Anyway, at this point, is there any fanbase in the WWE that's happy at the moment?


Im not unhappy. My guy is still in a major match at Mania and has a legit shot at winning. Its just theres nothing else they can do at this point aint nothing left but the crying.


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> I did send you a pity rep though


"You know me better than that Wynter... I was going to rep you anyway!"

You sir are an evil architect.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> As a Bryan fan, I'm on the edge at the moment. I'm either holding out his two clean losses to Ziggler, means he's winning the IC title which leads to Ziggler challenging him for the Title cause he beat him twice leading to the feud starting at Extreme Rules. If he doesn't then I don't know whats up :laugh:
> 
> I could imagine its worse for you Reign fans, you know he's winning the big one but the fact you don't see anything positive going after that. I think they stick with him holding the title for a few months. I don't see them dropping him until they give him at least until the end of the year.


If Brock resigns, I could see Reigns losing. He could lose in a hard fought battle, but gain some respect. Which may not be a bad thing in the long run. But tonight's ending was so very strange. It looks bad on Reigns, but why would Brock not just F5 him? He had a great video package last week that made him look like a monster. On Raw, he was no better than a little girl. I don't think Lesnar's ever been booked like that. Not that I can remember. 

I think either Bryan or R Truth (for trolling purposes) wins the IC belt.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

It's WWE writers and the senile douche in charge that are writing these things, so it's on them.
But really, it's not their fault Reigns can't string together three words in a row and runs around calling himself the captain of the shit, pardon, ship.

The heat Reigns gets is on him.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I don't blame Roman AT ALL!!!

There were people online who were calling this MONTHS ago if they didn't handle Reigns and Bryan properly. They screwed up.

Once Bryan never lost the title in the ring and Reigns never worked his way up with a singles title it was BOUND to create friction at the top.

Lesnar's contract situation is partly a reason for this as well. He hasn't exactly been a fighting champion. How many title defenses did he have? How many singles matches did Reigns have?

If Lesnar vs. Bryan happened at SummerSlam and then Lesnar vs. Cena happened at Series or Rumble things would be a little clearer for Roman. They burned out Cena on Lesnar, but Bryan was still wide open. They should have booked Bryan vs. Lesnar at RR instead of putting him in The Rumble.

All this is hindsight though, but I do know I was worried Reigns was going to get Batista backlash if Bryan came back in The Rumble.


----------



## Kratosx23

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



> I'm not going to be happy that my guy is maineventing when they have served up the biggest steaming pile of shit for his entire build.


Why the fuck not? I'd be happy if Bray Wyatt was in Roman Reigns spot. You're all getting exactly what you want and it's never good enough. "Oh, I don't like the build". The rest of us have to watch our favourites get buried by 50 year old cripples, jobber battle royals and a hot potato midcard belt match where the winner gets to carry around a curse. You get to watch your guy beat the guy who broke the Streak and get the WWE title. Show a little gratefulness that the old man is so blind to talent to allow that.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> I did send you a pity rep though


At least I still have Seth :mj2

Shout out to Roman's first singles push


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> It's WWE writers and the senile douche in charge that are writing these things, so it's on them.
> But really, it's not their fault Reigns can't string together three words in a row and runs around calling himself the captain of the shit, pardon, ship.
> 
> The heat Reigns gets is on him.


i'm changing my tune about this being entirely vince's fault as well. it his primarily his fault for pushing a guy and not even hiding it he's shoving him down our throats. 

however, reigns could win people over and he fails to do that every chance he gets. who's fault is that other than roman reigns?


----------



## Hatsune Miku

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

It is partly Reigns fault for not improving and living up to people's expectations but you can't shoulder all the blame on him. You can't really expect a dude as green as him to improve that quickly. The WWE and mostly Vince is the ones that strapped the rocket on his back to the top when they knew fully well he was NOT ready from the beginning. I can't fathom that the streak,squashing of Cena, royal rumble win, throwing Bryan under the bus etc was sacrificed to put this guy over and it still didn't work!

I'm not a Reigns hater, I'm indifferent with him but he gotta get booed. It's the only way to send a message to Vince that #RomanEmpire isn't getting over and won't get over no matter how much he tries to shove this crap down our throats like a mother feeding it's child gerber food. And to those who say "leaving or not showing up would leave a bigger impact" yeah that could work too but that doesn't mean let's stop supporting the people we wanna see on top. Why let the other wrestlers suffer just because of one dude we don't want on top? That's counterproductive.

Literally the worst RTWM of all time. Yeah I'm going there.I can't believe Vince is willing to sacrifice anything and everything just make people like Reigns and that in itself is pathetic.He really does need to go. He just completely ruined what little potential Reigns future had just because he had to be senile. It's either Vince way pr the high (and right) way. I hate to say it but it makes Cena being on top a lot more easier to digest than this. He may do the same blamd shtick week in, week out but at least we get some contact between him and Lesnar by now and him and Heyman on the mic, and sad thing is I'm not even fond of Cena either. :lol:


----------



## Lothario

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

His arrogance in interviews is why I can't feel bad for him. He's a tool who was convinced since the company was behind him from the day he walked into developmental, he would have it easy. 

"I invented the spear." 
"You can't wrestle so don't critique me." 
"Shut up when I'm talking." 


And now he's getting his wake up call. Seeing the confidence leave his body piece by piece weekly has been amazing. He's being humbled and he deserves all of the backlash he gets. Million dollar ego without the talent to warrant it. Takes more than a pretty face to succeed in pro wrestling -- excuse me, sports entertainment (emphasis on *entertainment*) -- and he's learning that the hard way.


----------



## JY57

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Didn't watch tonight, but the way his Mania road has been it was probably better if he won @ MITB (he was really over back then) and getting squashed by Lesnar would humble him & he would have been built up properly from the beatdown.


----------



## tbp82

Wynter said:


> At least I still have Seth :mj2
> 
> Shout out to Roman's first singles push


At what point is Roman's singles push over? If he loses Sunday? When hes lower on the card? What if he wins Sunday?


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> At least I still have Seth :mj2
> 
> Shout out to Roman's first singles push


*smacks his head* don't waste that! We need it for the WM drinking game damn it!

*stomps off in a huff*


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> If Brock resigns, I could see Reigns losing. He could lose in a hard fought battle, but gain some respect. Which may not be a bad thing in the long run. But tonight's ending was so very strange. It looks bad on Reigns, but why would Brock not just F5 him? He had a great video package last week that made him look like a monster. On Raw, he was no better than a little girl. I don't think Lesnar's ever been booked like that. Not that I can remember.
> 
> *I think either Bryan or R Truth (for trolling purposes) wins the IC belt*.


It wouldn't surprise me if Barrett retains or a heel turn from Ziggler happens and he wins the title, Bryan winning right now for me is 50/50. The booking of him since his return has been iffy. 

I really think WWE haven't a breeze what to do with Reigns, I think the reactions have really scrapped plans. I'm sure they had it all planned out but after the RR, that went out the window. The Bryan feud, they thought if Bryan backs him then they might want Reigns too. Didn't happen The Rock and Bryan couldn't get him over with the crowd.

I think then they got nervy ever since. The fact they had Lesnar on the show twice before last night and didn't have Reigns come out and confront him shows I think they have written this feud off, and just want to get the title on Reigns and start anew after WM and post WM Raw. I think they know he's getting booed so why even try. 

Sad really, not Reigns fault, who would turn down that kind of push if you were in his position. If he turns it around and becomes a massive star come WM 32, I jump on that train of his. Cause it's really going to be a important 2015 for Reigns, it either be the making or breaking.


----------



## Jingoro

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Lothario said:


> His arrogance in interviews is why I can't feel bad for him. He's a tool who was convinced since the company was behind him from the day he walked into developmental, he would have it easy.
> 
> "I invented the spear."
> "You can't wrestle so don't critique me."
> "Shut up when I'm talking."
> 
> 
> And now he's getting his wake up call. Seeing the confidence leave his body piece by piece weekly has been amazing. He's being humbled and he deserves all of the backlash he gets. Million dollar ego without the talent to warrant it. Takes more than a pretty face to succeed in pro wrestling -- excuse me, sports entertainment (emphasis on *entertainment*) -- and he's learning that the hard way.


the confidence he exudes on screen does make it so easy to hate him since it's based on nothing. nothing but an out of touch owner giving him everything on a silver platter.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Of course he is. Would guys like Austin have agreed to do this sort of crap? No. If Reigns wasn't such a pussy WWE wouldn't be getting away with this sort of stuff.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Kabraxal said:


> *smacks his head* don't waste that! We need it for the WM drinking game damn it!
> 
> *stomps off in a huff*


Goooosh, there are extras in the cabinet and fridge. Chill :homer2

Roman fans went into Raw like :mark: and came out like "....."


:lol we thought we was about to cook off that final segment with a nice brawl.

NOPE


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Im not unhappy. My guy is still in a major match at Mania and has a legit shot at winning. Its just theres nothing else they can do at this point aint nothing left but the *crying....*


...and bitching and moaning. But that's expected when he makes it reign on these bitches:reigns2


----------



## Lothario

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Jingoro said:


> the confidence he exudes on screen does make it so easy to hate him since it's based on nothing. nothing but an out of touch owner giving him everything on a silver platter.


What confidence he had, he's losing with each passing week. Look at his body language. :lol He's being humbled in the worst way. If he hadn't outed himself as a complete douchebag, I could sympathize a little more. As it stands, he has to either sink or swim. Turns out he's drowning. Oh well.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Lothario said:


> His arrogance in interviews is why I can't feel bad for him. He's a tool who was convinced since the company was behind him from the day he walked into developmental, he would have it easy.
> 
> "I invented the spear."
> "You can't wrestle so don't critique me."
> "Shut up when I'm talking."


I have to admit his interviews did turn me a bit on him. He comes off as clueless why fans are booing him. It is also a reason why I say if he turns heel he could be a goldmine!


----------



## Kabraxal

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Goooosh, there are extras in the cabinet and fridge. Chill :homer2
> 
> Roman fans went into Raw like :mark: and came out like "....."
> 
> 
> :lol we thought we was about to cook off that final segment with a nice brawl.
> 
> NOPE


It's amazing... many fans did the forlorn walk after the Rumble and now the Reigns fans have joined the march. How in the hell did Vince manage this... I mean, wow. All we're missing is Cena fans.


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Goooosh, there are extras in the cabinet and fridge. Chill :homer2
> 
> Roman fans went into Raw like :mark: and came out like "....."
> 
> 
> :lol we thought we was about to cook off that final segment with a nice brawl.
> 
> NOPE












Fwiw, this cat gif has had more physicality in it than Reigns/Lesnar.


----------



## Cashmere

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Jim Ross... Lance Storm... Chris Jericho... Dean Ambrose... Or any other person that feels the need to babysit Roman Reigns...

If the man doesn't come out every week looking and sounding like a motherfuckin neanderthal, maybe more people can connect with him. Maybe you won't have to resort to having Paul Heyman carrying the program. Maybe you won't get ending segments like a tug-o-war battle that belongs on the Disney channel... Take the damn hit. The project is failing. Time to scrap it and start over. But no... Judging by the mild reactions every week, we don't know what the fuck we're talking about... Fuck off WWE.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

Vince said that he still has a huge hard on for Cena. No one else has grabbed the brass ring. Gotta believe that Vinnie would love to have Cena in the main even at WM. Whether against Brock, The Undertaker or they could have had Sting return as Mr. WCW vs. Mr. WWE type bull shit. Punk clearly stated he wanted Ohno and felt it was HHH out to get him not Vince. Clearly if you read between the lines you can tell HHH has Vince's ear. He was the one who put Reigns in the Shield and he is the one who constantly fucked with Punk and clearly hates the smaller guys. 

Thats why I dont get all these Vince retire threads. Uhh...you guys want this doofus HHH in charge? Dude cant even read? Vince at least is a senile genius...HHH is just a fuckin roided up meathead with a fetish for oversized women and oversized clits. No clue why the fuck anyone wants this loser running things. If Shane wanted to come back I could maybe see it but in the history of modern wrestling only 2 dudes got it right and that was bischoff and vince...only 2 people who got the attendance and tv numbers needed to really be viable. Shits not easy, not anyone can do it, and theres really no one other than Vince who has the credentials. 

HHH hasnt proven at all that he will put money over friendships/enemies...in fact he proved otherwise. Hasnt proven at all he would put business before his ego. He also hasnt proven he can navigate the complex financials and negotiations of the wrestling industry. He has proven nothing in fact you could argue he has proven the opposite.


----------



## xhbkx

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

But, but... Triple H is responsible for NXT! We can't hate him!


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

You see, Triple H doesn't book Raws or any other main roster show, Vinnie Mac is the one that books almost all the main roster shows and is the one who gets the final word on things like who wins what. Lets blame Triple H either way, right?


----------



## tbp82

Kabraxal said:


> It's amazing... many fans did the forlorn walk after the Rumble and now the Reigns fans have joined the march. How in the hell did Vince manage this... I mean, wow. All we're missing is Cena fans.


Im not walking anywhere as long as Reigns is on WWE TV I'll be watching rooting for him. But, the build is over. We've arrived gonna be interesting to see how WWE handles Sunday. Will there be a heavy Samoan crowd. Will Reigns lose? Does he turn?


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns' push is heading one way and one way fast.

We will see on Sunday but I am almost certain anyone with half a brain will find it hard to watch that mainevent.

The match is gonna get booed and the crowd will hijack it with chants I am certain, just listen to his reaction on Raw. "Oh but he is so over at house shows", fuck that argument and any argument in favor of Reigns. I am sorry I know it's hard to not believe that I actually don't hate Reigns cause I don't but he simply is lightyears away from being in the position his in.

We had Dean fucking Ambrose dancing with R Truth after his match tonight while Reigns is playing tug-a-war for the WWEWHC to close the go home show for Mania.

Let that sink in, the talent of Ambrose as opposed to Reigns is scary yet look at how they are booked.

Until Vince and his boy Dunn fuck off this company has no hope in hell.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

Triple H is nothing but a suggester. He gives Vince his opinion, and Vince either says yes or no. That's why he's at fault. Nothing you see goes on tv without Vince's approval, he's even had screaming arguments over one word of dialogue in a low card comedy segment.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

HHH just loves those big muscular guys.



















Yet Made Kevin Steen and Sami Zayn the last two champions of the brand he books.








And there ya go.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

HHH may have been behind the push for Reigns but in the end Vince is responsible for the way Reigns is presented and booked. Reign's booking perfectly exemplifies what Vince thinks is good.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

GREAT thread, OP. You're exactly right. Vince's vision (the never-ending Cena show) sucks too but Reigns as the man is Hunter's project.



DudeLove669 said:


> HHH may have been behind the push for Reigns but in the end Vince is responsible for the way Reigns is presented and booked. Reign's booking perfectly exemplifies what Vince thinks is good.


Hard to book someone well when they can't talk. Hunter didn't care that he couldn't talk and couldn't wrestle when he pinpointed him as the next top guy. THIS is the brilliant wrestling mind that marks are hanging their hat on in the future? The company is fucked beyond just the top level. Time to come out of denial.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

No, he WAS Triple H's boy. Once Trips convinced Vince to take a chance on Roman over Big E, Vince's grubby hands have been all over this dumbass and asinine booking. Hell, I'll even give Triple H handled everything Shield, but there was def a point you could see when Vince noticed how over Roman was getting and inserted his self into the picture more. 

And once Roman went solo?? Lord, Vince couldn't help himself and tried his hardest to make his Cena clone :no:

Triple H took his boy Seth and ran for the hills. He couldn't save both :lmao

You think Trips would have Roman out there talking about some damn Sufferin Succotash :drake1


LOOK AT MY SIG. THIS HAS VINCE ALL OVER IT!! :lol


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Inbred Goatman said:


>


Already posted.

You slacking


----------



## JimCornette

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

OP is completely correct. Reigns is just as much of HHH guy as he is a Vince guy. Remember HHH is the same guy who is responsible for Sheamus getting that monster push that resulted in him beating Cena for the WWE title on PPV six months into his career LOL. Wasn't it HHH's idea to bring Batista back last year and put him it the mainevent. And people are dying for this guy to run the company?


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cobalt said:


> Reigns' push is heading one way and one way fast.
> 
> We will see on Sunday but I am almost certain anyone with half a brain will find it hard to watch that mainevent.
> 
> The match is gonna get booed and the crowd will hijack it with chants I am certain, just listen to his reaction on Raw. "Oh but he is so over at house shows", fuck that argument and any argument in favor of Reigns. I am sorry I know it's hard to not believe that I actually don't hate Reigns cause I don't but he simply is lightyears away from being in the position his in.
> 
> We had Dean fucking Ambrose dancing with R Truth after his match tonight while Reigns is playing tug-a-war for the WWEWHC to close the go home show for Mania.
> 
> Let that sink in, the talent of Ambrose as opposed to Reigns is scary yet look at how they are booked.
> 
> Until Vince and his boy Dunn fuck off this company has no hope in hell.


Yeah, Ambrose should've been the guy to go against Lesnar at Mania instead of Reigns or even Bryan.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the fuck not? I'd be happy if Bray Wyatt was in Roman Reigns spot. You're all getting exactly what you want and it's never good enough. "Oh, I don't like the build". The rest of us have to watch our favourites get buried by 50 year old cripples, jobber battle royals and a hot potato midcard belt match where the winner gets to carry around a curse. You get to watch your guy beat the guy who broke the Streak and get the WWE title. Show a little gratefulness that the old man is so blind to talent to allow that.


No.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

What year did Vince say Cena will always be the main event of Mania because he puts food on everyone's table or something along those lines?

I do understand some people's point that Vince has screwed up so far with Roman, but he WAS HHH's choice to headline Mania this year. Vince wanted and STILL wants Brock vs. Rock to headline a Mania.

Now if HHH wasn't family who do you think would bite the bullet for Roman's push not working as suggested?

You got it! HHH would!


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*



Wynter said:


> No, he WAS Triple H's boy. Once Trips convinced Vince to take a chance on Roman over Big E, Vince's grubby hands have been all over this dumbass and asinine booking. Hell, I'll even give Triple H handled everything Shield, but there was def a point you could see when Vince noticed how over Roman was getting and inserted his self into the picture more.


More delusional defending of HHH.

The fact is that Hunter suggested a guy who checked off just a single box ("LOOK") as the new face of the company. That is the type of shit you marks have been complaining about for years so let go of this idea that Hunter is so much smarter than Vince just because you can't face that the future is doomed. There are uncomfortable similarities between them, to say the least.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, Ambrose should've been the guy to go against Lesnar at Mania instead of Reigns or even Bryan.


Clearly. Bryan was more over than Ambrose, but the fact is, you do need a new young top baby face. Bryan is great, but he's 34 and has a bad neck, you can't rely on him as a long term top star.

It was just so obvious with Ambrose. Ever since that Falls Count Anywhere match with Seth Rollins the night after Summerslam, I was just thinking "He HAS to beat Lesnar". And then they fucked up in every way possible with him. If people think Reigns' push is bad, god, at least they are trying and give him big clean wins over guys like Bryan. Ambrose on the other hand lost like 8 matches in a row to Bray Wyatt and Seth Rollins, hasn't won a PPV singles match in 16 months.

Too bad. He's the Janetty of the Shield. I didn't think they could fuck up someone like him this badly.

And Reigns is a flop. He'll never be as big of a star this company wants him to be. He'll never be as big as John Cena, not even 50%. Just fucking put the axe to the Roman Reigns push post Mania, and call up Finn Balor and try to get it right with him, and they'll fuck up again, and the cycle will just continue until VKM dies.


----------



## Brodus Clay

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

I'm never gonna be a fan of HHH after the Sheamus fiasco, and yes it's HHH fault that Reigns it's main eventing this mania, Vince it's the filter of all the ideas but hey if you are talented you can make anything work, Ambrose did a lot more with half the quality of Reigns push/booking, the guy just isn't that good and without HHH support he probably would still be on NXT.


----------



## Laser Rey

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*



JimCornette said:


> Remember HHH is the same guy who is responsible for Sheamus getting that monster push that resulted in him beating Cena for the WWE title on PPV six months into his career LOL. Wasn't it HHH's idea to bring Batista back last year and put him it the mainevent. And people are dying for this guy to run the company?


These people have willingly deceived themselves about Triple H. They see what they want to see. It reminds me of the love NFL fans are known for giving to the backup quarterback.

The guy in charge sucks. The heir apparent and his wife suck. Why can't some of you just face this? It's beyond obvious at this stage.


----------



## HHH Mark

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I don't think so. I believe if they had toned down the "make Roman look strong" mandate, this backlash could have easily been avoided. What if he lost some matches and looked weak from time to time? That they went overboard protecting him is what I think has fans so perturbed, and it's not Roman Reigns' fault.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Orton/Lesnar could've been a great main event for this year. Or Lesnar/Ambrose. I wouldn't have minded either.


----------



## Wynter

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*



Laser Rey said:


> More delusional defending of HHH.
> 
> The fact is that Hunter suggested a guy who checked off one box ("LOOK") should be the face of the company. That is the type of shit you marks have been complaining about for years so let go of this idea that Hunter is so much smarter than Vince just because you can't face that the future is doomed. There are uncomfortable similarities between them, to say the least.


Just because Trips said Roman had potential, it doesn't mean he agreed with pushing him NOW. Who knows, Trips maybe would have been had no problem waiting until Roman was more ready. 
.
But we will never know, because this is the main roster and EVERYTHING must go through Vince and he has the final say. 

It's amazing how Trips other boy Seth has a lot more storyline driven angles with actual character development because he doesn't have Vince micromanaging him to hell like he does Roman. My god, he even micromanaged Roman all the way down his contacts lol Vince has lost his mind, simple as that 
.
Trips may make some mistakes down at NXT, but he does a damn better job down there than Vince does up here. Not like I'm judging based on being a mark for Trips. I have actual evidence of Trips being a competent runner of a brand :shrug 

I watched Sami Zayn receive this wonderful slow burn to a title win that felt amazing because the journey to it was booked so damn well. 


And then I watched Kevin Owens become the top heel in ONE night by sheer great booking. 
.

Meanwhile, Brock and Roman are playing tug of war....


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Orton/Lesnar could've been a great main event for this year. Or Lesnar/Ambrose. I wouldn't have minded either.


The end goal of Lesnar losing should've been to create a new top baby face. Orton has peaked and a Lesnar match really wouldn't have done much from a bussiness prespective going foward.

Reigns and Ambrose were the two best options IMO over the most wanted options from the internet in Bryan and Orton. But what's funny is, they've significantly cooled down ALL four of the aforementioned guys. Bryan was more over in January, Reigns was more over in August, Ambrose was more over in October, and Orton was more over in November. It's pretty idiotic, really.


----------



## Ghost of Wrestling

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

Why cant we just blame them both?


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Why cant we just blame them both?


i guess from a certain degree you can but ultimately this falls on Vince. I very much doubt Reigns would be receiving the same booking if HHH was in charge. I think or at least hope HHH would have more sense than to book Reigns into this trainwreck of mainevent instead of letting him simmer for another year.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*



Ghost of Wrestling said:


> Why cant we just blame them both?


Exactly! 

Vince has gone on PUBLIC record saying he told HHH to come work in the office and he is showing him the ropes to take over.

Bad execution and choice go hand in hand here. The measuring stick is Daniel Bryan because BOTH years they WANTED to ignore him for "Da Look" in Batista and Roman. I don't think Bryan is the answer either, but it is obvious Vince and HHH have a certain view on what is a main event draw.

Wasn't HHH also a guy knocking Mick Foley a year or two ago about his look? I clearly remember fans online ripping him apart for disrespecting Foley after it was Foley who actually got him over in 2000 first as champion.

NXT is not real proof because Vince and HHH know that is a proving ground. Remember Vince use to FUND ECW too. They know there is a niche for it, but would not push the big dog the same way.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Orton/Lesnar could've been a great main event for this year. Or Lesnar/Ambrose. I wouldn't have minded either.


I'd love Orton/Lesnar. I wanted it at Survivor Series in his hometown. Would have been great.

Could u imagine them booking someone else to play tug of war on the go home show for the main event of Mania. Same for his 5 minutes of afterthought Raw screen time 2 weeks ago when brock was there. If this was anyone else I'd think they were trying to prove a point and sabotage him. But they actually do like this guy right? They're not that afraid of him talking, he's confronted heyman twice during a promo. & besides tonight didn't even need any talking fpalm



The Inbred Goatman said:


> The end goal of Lesnar losing should've been to create a new top baby face. Orton has peaked and a Lesnar match really wouldn't have done much from a bussiness prespective going foward.
> 
> Reigns and Ambrose were the two best options IMO over the most wanted options from the internet in Bryan and Orton. But what's funny is, they've significantly cooled down ALL four of the aforementioned guys. Bryan was more over in January, Reigns was more over in August, Ambrose was more over in October, and Orton was more over in November. It's pretty idiotic, really.



I think bryan would have been a fine choice too but I understand feeling like a newer guy deserved the spot more. It's scary thinking how horrible they are at building on these guys momentum.


----------



## freezingtsmoove

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

Seriously. People forget the part in Phils podcast where Vince was crying/tearing up when he announced he was leaving. Obviously Bryans "burial" (for lack of a better term, its late guys my brain is fried) is all behind Triple H. I for one could care less because I am a fan of Reigns as well as DB :jabari

And can yall stop with the Vince has final and all say in creative , triple h doesnt. HOW THE HELL CAN YOU POSSIBLY KNOW THAT? Dont forget your freaking role jabroni your a fan not a wwe creative employee. You cant sit there with a straight face and tell me Trips had absolutely zero to say, zero involvement, and zero voice this year when it comes to pushes, angles, basically creative decisions


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Chrome said:


> Yeah, Ambrose should've been the guy to go against Lesnar at Mania instead of Reigns or even Bryan.


We usually agree on things but were you being sarcastic? :lol


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cobalt said:


> We usually agree on things but were you being sarcastic? :lol


Nah. I guess it's debatable between Ambrose or Bryan but there's not doubt both would've been better options than Reigns.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Shadowcran said:


> More like the AK instead of pocket nines.
> 
> For those of you who know nothing of Texas Hold Em poker, the AK is also sometimes called the Anna Kournekova as "it looks good, but rarely wins".
> 
> In this case, since they've fubared it so badly, it could be the 2/7 off suit aka the "WHIP" (worst hand in poker), or Beer Hand as in it's time to fold and go get beer.


So does that make Bryan "Durrrr" ?


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*



Wynter said:


> Just because Trips said Roman had potential, it doesn't mean he agreed with pushing him NOW. Who knows, Trips maybe would have been had no problem waiting until Roman was more ready.
> .
> But we will never know, because this is the main roster and EVERYTHING must go through Vince and he has the final say.
> 
> It's amazing how Trips other boy Seth has a lot more storyline driven angles with actual character development because he doesn't have Vince micromanaging him to hell like he does Roman. My god, he even micromanaged Roman all the way down his contacts lol Vince has lost his mind, simple as that
> .
> Trips may make some mistakes down at NXT, but he does a damn better job down there than Vince does up here. Not like I'm judging based on being a mark for Trips. I have actual evidence of Trips being a competent runner of a brand :shrug
> 
> I watched Sami Zayn receive this wonderful slow burn to a title win that felt amazing because the journey to it was booked so damn well.
> 
> 
> And then I watched Kevin Owens become the top heel in ONE night by sheer great booking.
> .
> 
> Meanwhile, Brock and Roman are playing tug of war....


Your not wrong.

I've been extremely outspoken about mt distaste for Reigns and his position. What I will say though is the booking has not helped and in fact nothing really has.

Essentially like you said, HHH can run and very well book a good product, it's Vince behind this trainwreck, not Hunter.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Why the fuck not? I'd be happy if Bray Wyatt was in Roman Reigns spot. You're all getting exactly what you want and it's never good enough. "Oh, I don't like the build". The rest of us have to watch our favourites get buried by 50 year old cripples, jobber battle royals and a hot potato midcard belt match where the winner gets to carry around a curse. You get to watch your guy beat the guy who broke the Streak and get the WWE title. Show a little gratefulness that the old man is so blind to talent to allow that.


Truest thing i read tonight. :clap


----------



## Cobalt

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Chrome said:


> Nah. I guess it's debatable between Ambrose or Bryan but there's not doubt both would've been better options than Reigns.


Oh ok, just checking.

No doubt anyone would have been a better choice.


----------



## Vic Capri

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns' push be like:


----------



## Hatsune Miku

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

I'm sorry but who runs this circus? Triple H or Vince? Who's the one sending their top guy out there resighting stuff from an old looney tunes show? And who is the one pushing people that is green or not ready to the top and purposely hold back the ones fans want and deserve to go to the top and then blames the fans and everyone else it isn't "his fault" and claims he "listens to the fans"?

I'm sick of these Triple H hate threads. Just because he was backing Reigns as the top guy doesn't mean he's responsible for the crap that hits our screens. If he had it his way it would of panned out alot better than it did now. Sure Reigns would be on top regardless but at least he'll be more ready and taken alot more serious than this.


----------



## Kiwatek

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's a shame that Osama Bin Laden isn't still alive. A sig comprised of a picture of him with the words "Still more over than Reigns" written above or below the pic would be teh lulz!


----------



## Randy Lahey

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

The only way Roman ever gets over at this point is to have a Mick Foley like high spot that fans remember (like him falling thru the cage or thrown off the cage).

Roman needs to put his body on the line to get fans respect. Anything short of that, and he's done. He better be wearing a crimson mask at WM if he ever hopes to gather just a little bit of respect. He can maybe pull off the "look fans I know I'm not that good, but i'm willing to do whatever it takes to get over even if that means killing myself because i love this business" type scenario. 

He needs to show that level of commitment. He needs to "earn" the title.


----------



## ellthom

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Reigns was never ready, to be honest its not all his fault its mostly WWE's booking and creative, they rushed Reigns too soon to the Wrestlemania main event, they could have built him up better by waiting until next year gave him ore time to develop, giving him some mic skills, shown more of his talent, and giving him better storylines that makes him come across as likable!

Ziggler and Ambrose were carrying Reign's spot over the company while Reigns was away and did a far better job at getting themselves over too, Why wasnt one of them againt Lesner? Hell people wanted Bryan, and still WWE are persistent with giving it to Reigns, its like WWE said "you had your moment last year, lets have our's this year"!

the whole Shield breakup would have been better if Reigns was the one to turn heel, you have so much more freedom as a heel, and Reigns has proven some good heel promos in FCW. Sure they were still not that great but they were miles better than anything he's been fed currently in the WWE! Being a hheel could work wonders, top guys like the Rock and Steve Austin for themselves over by going heel! Especially the Rock , remember the "Die Rocky Die" Chants? Nation of Domination was Rocks boost to credibility! A similar scenario could have been done with Reigns, we all love heels anyway, make him a heel for 18 months to 2 years garn some heat and people will eventually cheer him turn him face and voila!


----------



## 260825

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

*Honestly the problem isn't Reigns, it's the booking & the product;

Who wouldn't want Reigns to represent the WWE?, It's because the product is so dire & everything is so backwards that there is no grace period for Reigns; sort your shit out first WWE before elevating someone that isn't proven.*


----------



## Lothario

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



ellthom said:


> Reigns was never ready, to be honest its not all his fault its mostly WWE's booking and creative, they rushed Reigns too soon to the Wrestlemania main event, they could have built him up better by waiting until next year gave him ore time to develop, giving him some mic skills, shown more of his talent, and giving him better storylines that makes him come across as likable!
> 
> Ziggler and Ambrose were carrying Reign's spot over the company while Reigns was away and did a far better job at getting themselves over too, Why wasnt one of them againt Lesner? Hell people wanted Bryan, and still WWE are persistent with giving it to Reigns, its like WWE said "you had your moment last year, lets have our's this year"!
> 
> the whole Shield breakup would have been better if Reigns was the one to turn heel, you have so much more freedom as a heel, and Reigns has proven some good heel promos in FCW. Sure they were still not that great but they were miles better than anything he's been fed currently in the WWE! Being a hheel could work wonders, top guys like the Rock and Steve Austin for themselves over by going heel! Especially the Rock , remember the "Die Rocky Die" Chants? Nation of Domination was Rocks boost to credibility! A similar scenario could have been done with Reigns, we all love heels anyway, make him a heel for 18 months to 2 years garn some heat and people will eventually cheer him turn him face and voila!


I saw this on another board and I'm loosely paraphrasing, but Bryan should have eliminated Reigns last in the Rumble. Reigns should have went heel at Mania, attacking Bryan after his match with Lesnar out of anger/jealousy and the show should have ended with Rollins cashing in. Bryan could have got the title back by July and Reigns could have lost clean to him at Summerslam and turned tweener, saving Daniel from The Authority out of a new-found respect. Let him go over HHH at Survivor Series in November and then green light the Rumble win for '16.


- Seth gets a handful of months to hold the title and show if he's capable.
- Bryan gets his run with the belt he never lost.
- Reigns gets to get over and gain confidence.

Everyone wins. Vince is an idiot.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

They are not even comfortable putting Reigns on TV for long segments, yet they think he is ready to main event WM and walk away with the title.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I can't hold Roman accountable at all really. Of course every guy back there given the chance would jump at it.

I hold anyone and everyone who made the decisions in his booking, presentation, etc accountable though.


----------



## Busaiku

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Fire Reigns he is fucking useless!


----------



## Saved_masses

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

wasn't there a report saying HHH was trying desperately to persuade Vince to have Brock go over Reigns?

It's well documented that HHH is a fan of Reigns, but he isn't in control of the product. If HHH was in control who's to say he would book Reigns the exact same as he's being protrayed now? I certainly don't think he would, actually I don't think HHH would have Reigns in he main event if he was in charge


----------



## Fatcat

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

The problem with Reigns is that he was always being protected. Even when he first debuted the WWE always made sure he was the most protected member of The Shield. He didn't spend much time in development before getting called up. Reigns spent nearly his entire time in The Shield wrestling tag matches with Rollins and Ambrose did the heavy lifting. They took most of the bumps, worked most of the matches, and did most of the mic work. When Reigns should have been learning and developing, he was on the sidelines watching. They protected him too much for too long and now he is in a sink or swim situation and has gone straight down.


----------



## Tavernicus

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Him and fucking shit really fits in a sentence, I wonder why.


----------



## Zig-Kick.

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

The * Only * way reigns would have been ready to main event Wrestlemania this year was a SHIELD triple threat match.

They carried him through the faction, they would have carried him through this.
Rollins & Ambrose obviously believe in the guy, and they're friends. They would've done their damndest to get him through with some respect and dignity left. 

But a singles feud? lord no.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Lothario said:


> His arrogance in interviews is why I can't feel bad for him. He's a tool who was convinced since the company was behind him from the day he walked into developmental, he would have it easy.
> 
> "I invented the spear."
> "You can't wrestle so don't critique me."
> "Shut up when I'm talking."
> 
> 
> And now he's getting his wake up call. Seeing the confidence leave his body piece by piece weekly has been amazing. He's being humbled and he deserves all of the backlash he gets. Million dollar ego without the talent to warrant it. Takes more than a pretty face to succeed in pro wrestling -- excuse me, sports entertainment (emphasis on *entertainment*) -- and he's learning that the hard way.


All the more reasons to turn him heel. He just comes off as a natural douche .


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



ellthom said:


> Reigns was never ready, to be honest its not all his fault its mostly WWE's booking and creative, they rushed Reigns too soon to the Wrestlemania main event, they could have built him up better by waiting until next year gave him ore time to develop, giving him some mic skills, shown more of his talent, and giving him better storylines that makes him come across as likable!
> 
> Ziggler and Ambrose were carrying Reign's spot over the company while Reigns was away and did a far better job at getting themselves over too, Why wasnt one of them againt Lesner? Hell people wanted Bryan, and still WWE are persistent with giving it to Reigns, its like WWE said "you had your moment last year, lets have our's this year"!
> 
> *the whole Shield breakup would have been better if Reigns was the one to turn heel, you have so much more freedom as a heel, and Reigns has proven some good heel promos in FCW. Sure they were still not that great but they were miles better than anything he's been fed currently in the WWE! Being a hheel could work wonders, top guys like the Rock and Steve Austin for themselves over by going heel! Especially the Rock , remember the "Die Rocky Die" Chants? Nation of Domination was Rocks boost to credibility! A similar scenario could have been done with Reigns, we all love heels anyway, make him a heel for 18 months to 2 years garn some heat and people will eventually cheer him turn him face and voila*!


this


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

No one has control over the main event. Not even HHH. If Vince doesn't want it, it's not happening.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Zig-Kick. said:


> But a singles feud? lord no.


The problem is it's not even a feud. I mean... God knows I'm not a Reigns fan by any means, but this thing he has with Lesnar? He's had nothing to work with.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

When you have to protect a guy so much that it's to the detriment of the whole show, that's when you know he just isn't ready.


----------



## dmccourt95

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*

If triple H was booking reigns if probably be looking forward to him as the next champion 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DOPA

*Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*

And this is the guy you main event Wrestlemania with? :lmao.

The sad thing is, this isn't even all his own fault. They've fucked up his push so badly and last night's Raw ending was just the icing on the cake. I saw that it was so bad through the gifs that I had to watch the segment and the ending was absolutely horrific. I cannot say if its the worst ending segment to sell a Wrestlemania on but it definitely was the worst I've ever seen. I feel sorry mostly for Heyman, guy has had to sell the program practically on his own. Has delivered great promo after promo yet no one cares. All because Reigns can't talk and Brock is hardly there.

Here are the facts surrounding all the big wrestlers involved:

* Sting obviously super over as its first ever WWE program.
* HHH is still arguably the biggest heel in the company.
* Orton despite his program with Rollins not being great is still very over.
* Rollins is still over as a heel despite his momentum dropping.
* Rusev is still getting major heat.
* Cena is Cena, loud reaction, mixed.
* Lesnar is getting fucking CHEERED as the heel in this program with Reigns.

On top of all that, the guy they tried to sabotage in favour of Reigns, Daniel Bryan is still the most fucking over guy in the company :lmao. Ziggler is still way more over than Reigns. Ambrose is still more over despite his shitty booking.

The reaction to Reigns tonight says it all, it was met with mild apathy and the people who did care were booing. They were booing Reigns the whole time he was in the ring with Lesnar. And this is the guy they want to win the title and carry the company for the next 10 years.

Fact is at least in the short term, they've fucked up Reigns by rushing him into the main event in a way that felt forced and unorganic which the majority of people have rejected. It's not Reigns fault for that and I feel sorry for him because of it and after tonight's horrific ending it pretty much sealed Reigns short term fate.

I have no idea what WWE have planned for Reigns in the future and to be honest, I don't even think a heel turn can save him at this point which I did think for a while....at least as THE top heel anyway. I think the only way they can save him is if they can resign Brock and have him retain and start all over with Reigns and build him back up again slowly. Because this shit clearly isn't working.


----------



## The.Great.One

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> That ending was trash. I liked Roman grabbing the belt from Brock but then they started fighting over it like two girls over a purse. Bullshit.


Yeah the belt grab was good, then suddenly the little tug of war was dumb haha


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*

All points in this thread have been made 100x, you'll see this thread in every negative post about Reigns, it's a bit silly and pointless now - we all understand you're not happy


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*

The crowd were chanting booreigns booreigns god dammit! :vince3


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*

I would love to see The Undertaker's reaction backstage @ WM31 when he hears the crowd CHEERING the man who beat the fucking Streak...


----------



## Moondog Dave

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*



I Came To Play said:


> The crowd were chanting booreigns booreigns god dammit! :vince3


You see, this is the type of nerdy-smark shit that annoys me. Sure, if you don't like someone that's your call, boo them if you want. But don't try and push it onto everyone else by telling them "hey this guy sucks because I said so, so you everyone should boo him".
This is the type of crap that started the whole "cena sux" crap as it get's the sheep out there thinking "oh, the smarks hate this guy, I'm a smark, BOOOOOO!".
This will grow and grow with Reigns and no matter what he does or how much he may improve, the nerds won't let up.


----------



## Arcturus

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Wyatt really came into his own last night, delivering probably his most powerful promo to date.


----------



## I Came To Play

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*



Moondog Dave said:


> You see, this is the type of nerdy-smark shit that annoys me. Sure, if you don't like someone that's your call, boo them if you want. But don't try and push it onto everyone else by telling them "hey this guy sucks because I said so, so you everyone should boo him".
> This is the type of crap that started the whole "cena sux" crap as it get's the sheep out there thinking "oh, the smarks hate this guy, I'm a smark, BOOOOOO!".
> This will grow and grow with Reigns and no matter what he does or how much he may improve, the nerds won't let up.


kay


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*

the fact that he can't even get over in super casual california is worrying.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns looks to be years away, Not one year away either. There should have been absolutely no rush with this guy. They should have played the waiting game. If it took 5 years to get him ready then so what? If you could book your fucking midcard better you wouldn't feel you have to push guys to the main event right away and completely ruin any interest in them. 

All they had to do was bide their time and wait for his moment. That time were they step up and show they're ready were even the detractors can't deny that they're capable of doing the job at hand even if they are not to their taste. 

Bray Wyatt did this. He carried a fucking feud single handedly and managed to peak right on the go home show were he delivered a career best promo. 

That guy is on the level required. That is what it looks like WWE. 

They really could have destroyed Reigns career to be honest because what is this going to do for his confidence? He already lacks it clearly. 

Just so much incompetence.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*

This proves that beating Bryan and how the aftermath was handled did nothing for Reigns, He is less over with the RAW crowds than he was a month ago. Fans can recognize an over push and overreach by Vince and they arent buying Reigns in the role Vince selected for him. The reaction he got in the ring with Brock was terrible, one not becoming of the "face of the company."


----------



## Moondog Dave

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*



I Came To Play said:


> kay


*can't think of response but I'm mad, post smart-arse gif instead*

seriously, make at least a half intelligent response or gtfo


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Can't blame Reigns for the position he's been put in, but when you're being thrown into hot water, it's your job to swim and turn shit into gold. I'm No byran fan at all but I respect him for digging out of the comedic Hell No gimmick. Wyatt rebounding from losing to Cena, Ambrose still being as over as he is despite a losing streak etc. These things don't just happen, they made the best out of the situation.


----------



## Timpatriot

You can't blame Roman for being pushed way too early. It's not as if he will decline being in the main event of mania. Im sure he's trying his best, but he just isn't all that good.


----------



## frenchguy

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Randy Lahey said:


> *The only way Roman ever gets over at this point is to have a Mick Foley like high spot that fans remember (like him falling thru the cage or thrown off the cage).
> *
> Roman needs to put his body on the line to get fans respect. Anything short of that, and he's done. He better be wearing a crimson mask at WM if he ever hopes to gather just a little bit of respect. He can maybe pull off the "look fans I know I'm not that good, but i'm willing to do whatever it takes to get over even if that means killing myself because i love this business" type scenario.
> 
> He needs to show that level of commitment. He needs to "earn" the title.


Are you stupid ? So, for your little entertainment, you want these people to die in the ring. Shut your mouth.


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Bull shit. Reigns was over. He still is over and has performed great everytime he's been given the chance. His promos have improved and he's sounded more confident, his match with Daniel Bryan was great, and so on. 

Vince is to blame. He's writing and booking Reigns horribly. Having him lose to Big Show and Seth Rollins by rollup. Having him never face or confront Brock and when he does, it's a tug of war. Reigns can't do anything about that. But when he's booked even decently, he makes the best out of it (attack on the Authority, match/segments with Bryan). 

This is 100% bookers and Vince. Reigns has done his part. No one could make that build look good. Not even the Rock (though it'd be better cause he'd be able to talk at least).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

If Reigns is to be the face of the company, then he has to face criticism. It's part and parcel of the job. He can be credited when things are good, but he is not living up to the hype on this Road to Mania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



promoter2003 said:


> I don't blame Roman AT ALL!!!
> 
> There were people online who were calling this MONTHS ago if they didn't handle Reigns and Bryan properly. They screwed up.
> 
> Once Bryan never lost the title in the ring and Reigns never worked his way up with a singles title it was BOUND to create friction at the top.
> 
> Lesnar's contract situation is partly a reason for this as well. He hasn't exactly been a fighting champion. How many title defenses did he have? How many singles matches did Reigns have?
> 
> If Lesnar vs. Bryan happened at SummerSlam and then Lesnar vs. Cena happened at Series or Rumble things would be a little clearer for Roman. They burned out Cena on Lesnar, but Bryan was still wide open. They should have booked Bryan vs. Lesnar at RR instead of putting him in The Rumble.
> 
> All this is hindsight though, but I do know I was worried Reigns was going to get Batista backlash if Bryan came back in The Rumble.


You're right. To me Daniel Bryan NOT losing to Brock is another reason why fans are shitting on Reigns. In their minds Reigns "stole" this spot from Bryan but in reality Bryan had the chance to face Brock at Summerslam but he opted for surgery. WWE should have went with Brock defending the title against Bryan at the Rumble. If Bryan had told WWE earlier that he was ready to come back they could of booked it, but Bryan told them somewhat last minute so they already moved ahead with Brock/Cena with Rollins. I think Bryan came back hoping for a hijacking and he got it somewhat. Bryan being back changed how the hardcore fans reacted to Reigns. If Bryan didn't come back there's no way Reigns would be getting shitted on like this.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Vince- 40%

HHH- 30%

Reigns- 30%

That's how I would split it. It's so funny that some people don't blame Reigns at all. There's a reason he is booked the way he is. They give his moments where he's beating multiple guys on his own and spearing everyone to look strong but when it comes to promos they can't do anything. There's only so many short and to the point promos he can do to hide that he can't speak.

For months many were calling this a super push, was obvious since SS of last year. But there was always the "what super push" and "he's feuding with the Big Show, that's not a super push" people. You can put all the accolades on him but it comes down to talent in the end. He's not doing enough or progressing enough to warrant anything he's getting. Of course I'm gonna blame him because he isn't performing well.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I blame Reigns for NOT being more assertive with his character. That's the problem with a lot of young talent -- they just accept what creative tells them to do without putting their own input in it.


----------



## JaydeeC

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Like I said, this is like going to graduation and you're still in the 10th grade. Reigns has the potential to be great, but he's not ready for the main event. If he was ready, they definitely would not be booking the main event like this. The fact that WWE is not letting Reigns organically grow and get better in the ring and on the mic is going to backfire on them. I can only imagine how that Mania crowd will react when he wins.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

The fact that they are doing all these pre-recorded interviews with Reigns says enough. How the hell can you build a connection with the fans if you're always doing interviews in the back? For Roman's sake he needs to take control over his character otherwise he will be DONE. Some of you think he's already done but I still have some hope left. Reigns needs to put his life on the line at WM.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns needs to do 1 of these 3 things. 


1. I have one fuckin hell of match at wm and win over the smarks- this is unlikely 

2. Turn heel. - yes this might not work either but imo it's better not him trying to be this scripted face that is not natural for him. Listen to his outside interviews the guy is a natural douche. He needs to be himself 

3. Have reigns lose in a very hard fought match and start over again with him. Start fresh use the none wm season to build this guy the right way


----------



## Manson16

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Randy Lahey said:


> The only way Roman ever gets over at this point is to have a Mick Foley like high spot that fans remember (like him falling thru the cage or thrown off the cage).
> 
> Roman needs to put his body on the line to get fans respect. Anything short of that, and he's done. He better be wearing a crimson mask at WM if he ever hopes to gather just a little bit of respect. He can maybe pull off the "look fans I know I'm not that good, but i'm willing to do whatever it takes to get over even if that means killing myself because i love this business" type scenario.
> 
> He needs to show that level of commitment. He needs to "earn" the title.


Exactly. Maybe not a bump off of a cage, but perhaps a bump into a pile thumbtacks might be a good starting point. Both Orton and Edge took bumps into thumbtacks during their Hardcore matches against Foley to prove that they weren't just pretty boys being handed their main event position, but that they were willing to suffer for the fans and for the positions that they held.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

The great workers turn chicken shit to chicken salad. Enough said.


----------



## Shadowcran

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Stone Hot, the good news is that they CAN revive him after this if they just stop being arrogant and focus. Team him back up with Ambrose for a while. Then turn him heel and an Authority guy.

It gives him time to improve(and he'd better take advantage of it), puts him with Ambrose who can carry him until he does, gives people goosebumps about the Shield being partly reunited, and gets him noticed the right way.

Look at Ryback now. They pushed him too a while back when he wasn't ready. I gave him hell on this forum. He endured, improved, and now has paid some dues and I'm all for him getting upped.


----------



## Stone Hot

Shadowcran said:


> Stone Hot, the good news is that they CAN revive him after this if they just stop being arrogant and focus. Team him back up with Ambrose for a while. Then turn him heel and an Authority guy.
> 
> It gives him time to improve(and he'd better take advantage of it), puts him with Ambrose who can carry him until he does, gives people goosebumps about the Shield being partly reunited, and gets him noticed the right way.
> 
> Look at Ryback now. They pushed him too a while back when he wasn't ready. I gave him hell on this forum. He endured, improved, and now has paid some dues and I'm all for him getting upped.


That be a great way too to build him back up again


----------



## dan the marino

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



CM Rom said:


> Anything involving Reigns right now needs to be pre taped, just sayin


Maybe they could just change the match type for Reigns/Lesnar to an "Empty Arena Match" and air it during the main event on the titantron. 

Honestly think the best course of action now is just to let Reigns beat Lesnar clean after a hard-fought, bloody, shat-on match. Following night on RAW have Lesnar make his last appearance beating Reigns to a pulp. Rollins cashes in successfully. Lesnar then returns to kill Reigns. Reigns is taken out on a stretcher and "injured" for a good while only to make his surprise return months from now where he starts in the midcard and slowly works his way to the main event when and if he improves. I really think they just need to hit the rewind button and forget all this ever happened. Just a shame the Streak and Lesnars' bad reign have both been an absolute waste.


----------



## OMGeno

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I'm conflicted about Reigns part in all of this. The push he's gotten is by no choice of his own - however, he's had over a year to really improve himself (assuming he took the hint at RR 2014 that he was the next GUY). Granted he was injured for a part of that time, and he has definitely improved, but he is nowhere near where he needs to be and where he SHOULD be. He should be doing everything he can to make sure he's as good as possible in the ring and on the mic. His ring work has gotten better but you can tell he has no clue how to put together a good match. His matches are a hot mess. You can give some guys this opportunity and they will take it and run as far as possible and others just can't. I guess once he wins the title, he could surprise us but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> 2. Turn heel. - yes this might not work either but imo it's better not him trying to be this scripted face that is not natural for him. Listen to his outside interviews the guy is a natural douche. He needs to be himself


Your logic has a flaw. It isn't only smarks who dislike him, people in general just simply do not like the guy. Do not make the mistake of thinking it is only smarks. Having a great match at Wrestlemania will not make people like him, I can assure you of that, it will help a little but not nearly enough.


----------



## Stone Hot

Phantomdreamer said:


> Your logic has a flaw. It isn't only smarks who dislike him, people in general just simply do not like the guy. Do not make the mistake of thinking it is only smarks. Having a great match at Wrestlemania will not make people like him, I can assure you of that, it will help a little but not nearly enough.


No it's not people in general. There's still ton of people who like him it's just not enough. Still More reason to turn him heel.


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Roman Reigns: The least over wrestler out of all the main matches...*



Moondog Dave said:


> You see, this is the type of nerdy-smark shit that annoys me. Sure, if you don't like someone that's your call, boo them if you want. But don't try and push it onto everyone else by telling them "hey this guy sucks because I said so, so you everyone should boo him".
> This is the type of crap that started the whole "cena sux" crap as it get's the sheep out there thinking "oh, the smarks hate this guy, I'm a smark, BOOOOOO!".
> This will grow and grow with Reigns and no matter what he does or how much he may improve, the nerds won't let up.


It was a Simpsons reference, calm your tits.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> More reason to turn him heel.


But then you're kind of limited on who you can use to feud with him. Orton, Cena and Bryan right now but the first two may still be in feuds after WM and while he'd get booed facing Bryan I don't know if it would hold up the heel turn or he would just get booed because people think DB is getting screwed again.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> That be a great way too to build him back up again


The honest truth is they can rebuild him but he probably won't be the "Guy", you know The Hogan, Austin or Cena. I think he be one of the top 5 guys in WWE but I can't see him recovering to be Number 1. That's just my opinion, this isn't just down to booking. Reigns just can't connect to a big audience. Some guys can and some guys can't, I think WWE need to get that through their heads, its the audience that makes the guy not Vince.


----------



## NinjaCPU09

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> No it's not people in general. There's still ton of people who like him it's just not enough. Still More reason to turn him heel.


I don't even think that'd work anyway. Crowd is too lukewarm to him. The only boo he gets are a "Go Away" Boo. In other words, people we'll get over it and he'll be lukewarm again. 

Simply put, off the main card and place him in mid-card developmental hell until further improvement. Either that or him being away for an "injury." Give the fans time to forget this terrible RTWM as no doubt it'll be associated to him.(since he was the focal point, even if at times. He wasn't.)


----------



## Stone Hot

looper007 said:


> The honest truth is they can rebuild him but he probably won't be the "Guy", you know The Hogan, Austin or Cena. I think he be one of the top 5 guys in WWE but I can't see him recovering to be Number 1. That's just my opinion, this isn't just down to booking. Reigns just can't connect to a big audience. Some guys can and some guys can't, I think WWE need to get that through their heads, its the audience that makes the guy not Vince.


I still think he can connect with the audience like vince wants him to he just needs more time. He was getting great reaction in the summer but it wasn't enough yet for the face of the conpnay spot just yet. He needed that extra year


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

The majority of the blame definitely has to go to Vince for putting Reigns in this position when he clearly isn't ready. I think Reigns has to take some of the blame as well though, he's had enough time to improve his skills.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



NinjaCPU09 said:


> Simply put, off the main card and place him in mid-card developmental hell until further improvement. Either that or him being away for an "injury." Give the fans time to forget this terrible RTWM as no doubt it'll be associated to him.(since he was the focal point, even if at times. He wasn't.)


I think its probably gone past that Ninja, I doubt many will forget Reigns he's been one of the most pushed superstars I've seen. They could have him lose the title far sooner then expected if it doesn't work out in the next month or two and push him back to mid card and have him try to win the fans over. I doubt they do that, I think they push him to the moon until the time they know its a lost cause.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> I still think he can connect with the audience like vince wants him to he just needs more time. He was getting great reaction in the summer but it wasn't enough yet for the face of the conpnay spot just yet. He needed that extra year


I think he could be the Batista or Orton of the new era for sure. I don't think he has no chance of been the Cena of this new era. WWE have put paid to that, I do think a heel turn and a few years as a top heel might get him some love. But I do see him as top 5 guy in WWE for the next ten years or so.


----------



## Stone Hot

looper007 said:


> I think he could be the Batista or Orton of the new era for sure. I don't think he has no chance of been the Cena of this new era. WWE have put paid to that, I do think a heel turn and a few years as a top heel might get him some love. But I do see him as top 5 guy in WWE for the next ten years or so.


No one on this roster will ever be the new cena of this generation. 

He needs to be that top heel and I am still hoping for that. He seems more natural that way. 

And yea I think now he will always be a top guy in wwe. He will never drop back down to mid card imo


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The fact that they are doing all these pre-recorded interviews with Reigns says enough. How the hell can you build a connection with the fans if you're always doing interviews in the back? For Roman's sake he needs to take control over his character otherwise he will be DONE. Some of you think he's already done but I still have some hope left. *Reigns needs to put his life on the line at WM.*


:confused


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

My issue with Reigns is I've seen very little improvement from when he started to where he is now. He struggles to have even just a good match every now and then, let alone a great match and he's always been pretty bad on the mic and nothing has changed in that regard other than him getting the mic more. Either the guy really doesn't have any potential and he'll never reach the level he needs to be at, or he's just not putting in the effort to reach his potential because he doesn't give a damn/he's lazy.

Vince no doubt deserves most of the blame for how this has all turned out, but Reigns has his share of the blame too if he's just not committed to improving to the level that he should be, even though he's had ample time since coming on the main roster to do so.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

They not only managed NOT to make Reigns look strong, but completely slay the Beast's credibility.

BRAVO :clap :applause

And why the hell is Roman Reigns still alive? :hmm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nicole Queen said:


> They not only managed NOT to make Reigns look strong, but completely slay the Beast's credibility.
> 
> BRAVO :clap :applause
> 
> And why the hell is Roman Reigns still alive? :hmm


Brock was entranced by the sway of Roman's hair and the gleam in his eyes. There can be no other explanation as to why he didnt chew him up and spit him out.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nicole Queen said:


> They not only managed NOT to make Reigns look strong, but completely slay the Beast's credibility.
> 
> BRAVO :clap :applause
> 
> And why the hell is Roman Reigns still alive? :hmm


I know. 

Heyman just got done saying Brock was the kind of man who would break into your house, take all your possessions, rape your wife and kidnap your children to take that belt from someone. 

He didn't quite live up to that hype :ha


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> I know.
> 
> Heyman just got done saying Brock was the kind of man who would break into your house, take all your possessions, rape your wife and kidnap your children to take that belt from someone.
> 
> He didn't quite live up to that hype :ha


Well they have marginalized the rest of the roster to try and benefit Reigns, so why not Lesnar to I guess.


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I tought last night segment was bad but reading the post here people are overreacting. WWE decided to go with that closing. They went with the immovable force vs. the immovable object. Reigns takes the belt Brock tries to take it back. Yes it feel flat but you can see what they were going for. Some of the suggestions here are crazy as well. Take him off TV? Why? So he can come back and get pushed over their little favorites again?


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> Well they have marginalized the rest of the roster to try and benefit Reigns, so why not Lesnar to I guess.


Yep. How do you make Brock Lesnar look like a pussy? Seriously how do you manage that? :lol Some shameful shit.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Ok some of the post in here are stupid. This ain't the make fun of roman thread take that shit else where. You can criticize but do it as adults not children


----------



## Nicole Queen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Ok some of the post in here are stupid. This ain't the make fun of roman thread take that shit else where


Well, all Reigns threads get merged, this IS a thread about Reigns so #DealWithIt :shrug



IDONTSHIV said:


> Brock was entranced by the sway of Roman's hair and the gleam in his eyes. There can be no other explanation as to why he didnt chew him up and spit him out.





IDONTSHIV said:


> Why? The attraction was so palpable that he wanted to smash him instead.


:lel

Now I will have nightmares :cry



Marrakesh said:


> I know.
> 
> Heyman just got done saying Brock was the kind of man who would break into your house, take all your possessions, rape your wife and kidnap your children to take that belt from someone.
> 
> He didn't quite live up to that hype :ha


Maybe Heyman is a bit too good at making people look strong  

Also, did they show that family segment or I completely missed it? :aries2


----------



## JaydeeC

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Jatt Kidd said:


> The great workers turn chicken shit to chicken salad. Enough said.


So true! Look at Mizdow. He had shitty gimmicks and made the best out of them. 



JD=JohnDorian said:


> The majority of the blame definitely has to go to Vince for putting Reigns in this position when he clearly isn't ready. I think Reigns has to take some of the blame as well though, he's had enough time to improve his skills.


I totally agree. Vince and Reigns are the ones who should get some blame for this. HHH should get the blame as well since this match was his idea. As much talent that WWE has, Reigns couldn't get ANY help? :shrug Hell, Heyman loves young talent, Reigns should have asked him for help with promos. He could have went to Cena or Bryan with help in the ring.

And on top of that, he should have talked to his cousin the Rock as well. He's related to one of the best on the mic and knows how to draw attention to his matches. I would have been on the phone with the Rock as much as possible.


----------



## Stone Hot

Nicole Queen said:


> Well, all Reigns threads get merged, this IS a thread about Reigns so #DealWithIt :shrug


Then don't say anything at all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Then don't say anything at all


Given your post history, you should heed your own advice.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Then don't say anything at all


And fall down to the Roman Empire? No chance in hell :lel

And if it bothers you, then don't say anything at all


----------



## Stone Hot

IDONTSHIV said:


> Given your post history, you should heed your own advice.


Umm no


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This thread is not a Roman Reigns appreciation thread. It's a discussion thread. Good or bad. Bear that in mind before you start telling people what they can and can't say in this thread. 

Anyone who wants to talk only positively about him can go make their own thread.


----------



## Stone Hot

Nicole Queen said:


> And fall down to the Roman Empire? No chance in hell
> )


Why not? Why not give a new a guy a chance? Why blame the guy when you know he's not the one to blame?


----------



## Nicole Queen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Why not? Why not give a new a guy a chance? Why blame the guy when you know he's not the one to blame?


?????

Because being new does not mean you are good or better than the current/old.

Because WWE may be largely at blame about the material he gets, but his performance is on him.


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

That ending is solely because the WWE have realised in the past few weeks that they have to hide him away due to his obvious MASSIVE flaws and they have gone all in on him (I made this point a couple of weeks ago when he was an afterthought in the RAW ME of Rollins Vs Orton).

Many on here saw them MONTHS ago but some tried to shout them down as smarks/Bryan marks, most of them wanted the WWE to NOT change path just because the smarks/Bryan marks wanted them to even though the smarks saw this coming. 
To those folks I say 'Well there you go that is what you wanted right? You know RR in the ME of WM even though he wasn't ready'. This ME clusterfuck is going to be on you as much as it's on and Vince.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Why not? Why not give a new a guy a chance? Why blame the guy when you know he's not the one to blame?


Don't expect logic from her, trust me. She even dedicates her life to ranting about Roman on Tumblr. It you see her post history, you will see just how much she lives in a Roman thread. 

She's more dedicated than me :lol But she can't be arsed to make a thread for Dean, though. 

Trust, she has backup at the moment and WILL try to show off for them and try to be hilarious. It's her gimmick lol


----------



## Phantomdreamer

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Vince's fault for pushing him when he wasn't ready, it's Reign's own fault for not improving over 2 years on the main roster and dare I say actually go backwards in his performance level since The Shield. If Reigns had half the talent his die hard fans seem to think he has, he would turn this shit he is being given and make the most out of it, Ziggler did it, Mizdow did it and Cody also did it. Talented performers make the most out of the hand they are dealt and make something of it. Reigns doesn't have the talent to turn shit into something decent.


----------



## Stone Hot

Wynter said:


> Don't expect logic from her, trust me. She even dedicates her life to ranting about Roman on Tumblr. It you see her post history, you will see just how much she lives in a Roman thread.
> 
> She's more dedicated than me :lol But she can't be arsed to make a thread for Dean, though.
> 
> Trust, she has backup at the moment and WILL try to show off for them and try to be hilarious. It's her gimmick lol


That makes sense. Not surprised one bit


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Fans just don't like him. Deal with it Reigns marks, he sucks. Also sorry to break it you, he isn't a badass. There is nothing badass about him. 

Nobody is giving a shit about this mainevent, people would be way more interested in someone like Bryan or Ambrose or Ziggler or even Cena amongst many others on the roster going for the title because they are actually over, Reigns isn't. Most fans know he is terrible in the ring, terrible on the mic, doesn't have an ounce of charisma, no ring psychology and hasn't paid any dues, despite the fact he thinks his failed football career means he paid dues. He's also arrogant as well as ignorant to how bad he is so he doesn't even seem like a likeable guy. 

They ended the streak for this duck-faced, talentless hack. That's the biggest insult.


----------



## WWEsucksBalls

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

What the fuck were you people expecting? 

The minute Vince decided to push this talentless hack with no entertainment value and absolutely zero potential, he basically handcuffed creative. Sure, everything else on the show is written poorly as well, but they usually put more effort into their main event angles.

The problem here is that Reigns is very limited. What do you expect, 20 minute promos where he entertains the crowd? He can't talk. 20 minute matches where he dazzles the audience with his ring psychology? He doesn't even understand the basics of ring psychology. Brawls where he "destroys shit?" He'd get gassed after 2 minutes and would look like a fool with no credibility.

There's nothing they can do with him and even they realize that he fucking sucks. Which is why they have limited him.

I get the utmost pleasure in telling you all: I told you so. I told you motherfuckers that main events featuring this talentless hack (with NO potential, btw) would be the worst.


----------



## Stone Hot

Restomaniac said:


> That ending is solely because the WWE have realised in the past few weeks that they have to hide him away due to his obvious MASSIVE flaws and they have gone all in on him (I made this point a couple of weeks ago when he was an afterthought in the RAW ME of Rollins Vs Orton).
> 
> Many on here saw them MONTHS ago but some tried to shout them down as smarks/Bryan marks, most of them wanted the WWE to NOT change path just because the smarks/Bryan marks wanted them to even though the smarks saw this coming.
> To those folks I say 'Well there you go that is what you wanted right? You know RR in the ME of WM even though he wasn't ready'. This ME clusterfuck is going to be on you as much as it's on and Vince.


No its still on vince. And I am still happy he didn't give in to the smarks. I was willing to give reigns a chance in the main event and it was someone new. I wanted to see how Reigns handles a big match situation. Obviously it hasn't been good but that doesn't mean we're wrong in giving him a chance


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

It's on both. The creative has been bad and so have many of Reigns' performances. Vince should have been smart enough to not force Reigns into this spot so quickly, but he just couldn't help himself. And Reigns himself just isn't at the place yet where he can improve enough to a main event level. He needs alot more time and alot more grooming before he's even close to that level, let's be honest.


----------



## WWEsucksBalls

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> No its still on vince. And I am still happy he didn't give in to the smarks. I was willing to give reigns a chance in the main event and it was someone new. I wanted to see how Reigns handles a big match situation. Obviously it hasn't been good but *that doesn't mean we're wrong in giving him a chance*


Sure, it does. It means you were unintelligent and/or lacked sufficient knowledge of pro wrestling and therefore didn't have the foresight to know that he would be a massive flop.


----------



## tbp82

WWEsucksBalls said:


> What the fuck were you people expecting?
> 
> The minute Vince decided to push this talentless hack with no entertainment value and absolutely zero potential, he basically handcuffed creative. Sure, everything else on the show is written poorly as well, but they usually put more effort into their main event angles.
> 
> The problem here is that Reigns is very limited. What do you expect, 20 minute promos where he entertains the crowd? He can't talk. 20 minute matches where he dazzles the audience with his ring psychology? He doesn't even understand the basics of ring psychology. Brawls where he "destroys shit?" He'd get gassed after 2 minutes and would look like a fool with no credibility.
> 
> There's nothing they can do with him and even they realize that he fucking sucks. Which is why they have limited him.
> 
> I get the utmost pleasure in telling you all: I told you so. I told you motherfuckers that main events featuring this talentless hack (with NO potential, btw) would be the worst.


I didnt expect any promo just a brawl maybe when Reigns snatched the belt Brock nails him with a forearm Reigns comes back with a tackle they fight brawl outside officials break it up.


----------



## DeeGirl

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



WWEsucksBalls said:


> I get the utmost pleasure in telling you all: I told you so. I told you motherfuckers that main events featuring this talentless hack (with NO potential, btw) would be the worst.


This is your first post, how exactly could you have told us all?


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If Daniel Bryan had won the royal rumble Lesnar would have broke his neck on the first German suplex


----------



## Stone Hot

WWEsucksBalls said:


> Sure, it does. It means you were unintelligent and/or lacked sufficient knowledge of pro wrestling and therefore didn't have the foresight to know that he would be a massive flop.


Blocked and reported.


----------



## WWEsucksBalls

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



D Bryan Fan Fan said:


> If Daniel Bryan had won the royal rumble Lesnar would have broke his neck on the first German suplex


Daniel Bryan shouldn't have won the Rumble either.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Don't expect logic from her, trust me. She even dedicates her life to ranting about Roman on Tumblr. It you see her post history, you will see just how much she lives in a Roman thread.
> 
> She's more dedicated than me :lol But she can't be arsed to make a thread for Dean, though.
> 
> Trust, she has backup at the moment and WILL try to show off for them and try to be hilarious. It's her gimmick lol


Funny how your logic disappears the moment someone criticizes Reigns and doesn't pepper it with a positive such as ''But he will improve in the future'' 

Then we all become blind haters or ''You have all written Roman off as a hack'' in your opinion. 

unkout

Back to topic. Reigns is aids. :ha


----------



## "Discus" Lariat Tubman

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> No its still on vince. And I am still happy he didn't give in to the smarks.


I see. So you're happy that an out of touch, behind-the-times promoter is peddling this PG product-- with an uncharismatic, completely green rookie as his prospective world champion-- for the benefit of no one but himself.

Click that red x on the top right, please.


----------



## tbp82

Stone Hot said:


> No its still on vince. And I am still happy he didn't give in to the smarks. I was willing to give reigns a chance in the main event and it was someone new. I wanted to see how Reigns handles a big match situation. Obviously it hasn't been good but that doesn't mean we're wrong in giving him a chance


Im with you here. Thats one reason that although a Reigns loss wouldnt be the worst thing in the world I still want him to win. If he loses the haters will feel that its their fault its their accomplishment then it will continue in the future. If Bull Dempsey gets a monster heel push over Owen we can just hijack....if Corbian gets a main event push over Zayn we'll hijack...if Jason Jordan gets a push over Balor hijack time.....WWE almost needs to show this isnt gonna work.


----------



## Goku

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

^ why?



Stone Hot said:


> No its still on vince. And I am still happy he didn't give in to the smarks. I was willing to give reigns a chance in the main event and it was someone new. I wanted to see how Reigns handles a big match situation. *Obviously it hasn't been good but that doesn't mean we're wrong in giving him a chance*


isn't that exactly what it means?


----------



## WWEsucksBalls

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Before some idiot tries the "he will improve in the future" argument, the guy has zero potential. Zero improvement from his debut. In fact he has regressed in most areas. His crowd reactions have gotten worse. His drawing power has gotten worse. He's a flop and he will never live up to the push he is getting.

I'm kind of happy they pushed him this quickly so that everyone could see what some of us already knew.

Time for another "top face" candidate to emerge.


----------



## JamesK

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Hohenheim of Light said:


> ^ why?
> 
> 
> 
> isn't that exactly what it means?


Of course not.... Roman is a god with all the talent in the world. He can have amazing matches and cut godlike promos but Vince is the one who is holds him down..

Dammit Vince


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Im with you here. Thats one reason that although a Reigns loss wouldnt be the worst thing in the world I still want him to win. If he loses the haters will feel that its their fault its their accomplishment then it will continue in the future. If Bull Dempsey gets a monster heel push over Owen we can just hijack....if Corbian gets a main event push over Zayn we'll hijack...if Jason Jordan gets a push over Balor hijack time.....WWE almost needs to show this isnt gonna work.


''The haters'' You mean the fans who would like to see a better quality show with someone more seasoned and experienced in the role? 

You know someone who they can actually work around and produce entertaining segments with? 

Listen, Reigns is fine to me as a developing talent. All the attributes except communication skills which need to be significantly better before you would even dream of giving him the exposure he's had so far in his career.

The fact that they've ignored this and purposeful just thrown him in the deep end to sink or swim is the main reason why he has failed and why they have failed to make him a star. 

A year, two, three or however long it would take to get him to a high quality level it was worth waiting for. Now they have potentially ruined him and he has ruined himself by doing every single thing they asked of him instead of knowing his own limitations and having his own opinions on what works for him.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Im with you here. Thats one reason that although a Reigns loss wouldnt be the worst thing in the world I still want him to win. If he loses the haters will feel that its their fault its their accomplishment then it will continue in the future. If Bull Dempsey gets a monster heel push over Owen we can just hijack....if Corbian gets a main event push over Zayn we'll hijack...if Jason Jordan gets a push over Balor hijack time.....WWE almost needs to show this isnt gonna work.


:lmao

I'm sorry but I couldn't help noticing that you mention Owens, Zayn and Balor - three amazing talents - getting monster pushes over Dempsey, Baron and Jordan - and no offense to them but are as jobber material in terms of skills as it gets at this point - and people protesting against it. Yes, shocking but whatever reason this Reigns saga has, people would still prefer dem talented guys over someone with Reigns' subpar skills.

:maury


----------



## JamesK

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



ShowStopper said:


> It's on both. The creative has been bad and so have many of Reigns' performances. Vince should have been smart enough to not force Reigns into this spot so quickly, but he just couldn't help himself. And Reigns himself just isn't at the place yet where he can improve enough to a main event level. He needs alot more time and alot more grooming before he's even close to that level, let's be honest.


Exactly this.. 

Some people are trying to blame anyone but Reigns.. The guy had 2 and a half years to fucking improve.. He was working with one of the best wrestlers in the company and with one of the best talkers in the company...

Did he improved from his debut? Yes.
Did he improved a lot? Fuck no. His is almost the exact same since Survivor Series of 2013 when they started to build him up..

So yes Reigns is accountable to this


----------



## Stone Hot

Lariat.Tubman said:


> I see. So you're happy that an out of touch, behind-the-times promoter is peddling this PG product
> 
> Click that red x on the top right, please.


I never said it was the right decision I'm just saying I'm happy he didn't give in.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> I never said it was the right decision I'm just saying I'm happy he didn't give in.


Well he can't now but its certainly not going to end well. It wasn't the right decision cause Reign's needed more time, everyone could see it except Vince. It would have been better for him to be going after the US title agaisn't Rusev and start building him from there. If Bryan and The Rock can't get you over you know you are in trouble.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> I never said it was the right decision I'm just saying I'm happy he didn't give in.


Yes, I am to so happy that Vince decided to give us a shit RTWM and a WM ME that A LOT (I would say majority) of people either don't care about or don't want to see, just to show he won't give fans what they really want, you know b/c giving into the fans last year really made WM 30 suck...

:eyeroll


----------



## Stone Hot

looper007 said:


> Well he can't now but its certainly not going to end well. It wasn't the right decision cause Reign's needed more time, everyone could see it except Vince. It would have been better for him to be going after the US title agaisn't Rusev and start building him from there.


That's exactly what should of happen. vince has this Boner that he wants roman to be the one to beat the monster that is Lesnar. I would have been fine with Lesnar vs Reigns in a grudge match with cena vs bryan for the title in the main event if vince wants reigns to beat Leanar so bad


----------



## Stone Hot

A-C-P said:


> Yes, I am to so happy that Vince decided to give us a shit RTWM and a WM ME that A LOT (I would say majority) of people either don't care about or don't want to see, just to show he won't give fans what they really want, you know b/c giving into the fans last year really made WM 30 suck...


Like I said I never said it was the right decision. But even tho this RTWM has been shit I still think the show itself will be a solid show


----------



## Winter's cooling

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It's not rocket science.

Allow Bork to retain, but have Reigns give him "the fight of his life".Have Bork cheat even, if you have to... but for the love of God, *DO NOT* ruin both Lesnar and Reigns just to stick it to the fans.It will not end well for anyone.

After Mania go all in with actual-*HEEL* Lesnar who thinks he's too good for WWE, but will not let go of the championship no.matter.what.Have Reigns chase after him and call him a coward.

That's the only way i can see them salvaging this and saving Roman.


----------



## Nicole Queen

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Don't expect logic from her, trust me. She even dedicates her life to ranting about Roman on Tumblr. It you see her post history, you will see just how much she lives in a Roman thread.
> 
> She's more dedicated than me :lol But she can't be arsed to make a thread for Dean, though.
> 
> Trust, she has backup at the moment and WILL try to show off for them and try to be hilarious. It's her gimmick lol


:ha

Not expecting logic from me. 

:ha

Well, you sure are dedicated to checking my history.

:ha

That bit about Tumblr is so untrue that it's hilarious.

:ha

Why should I be making threads about Dean? Or any of my other favorites? Is it required? I don't remember making Reigns threads either even though I'm "more dedicated" than you.

:ha

My gimmick :lmao


----------



## WWEsucksBalls

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nicole Queen said:


> :ha
> 
> Not expecting logic from me.
> 
> :ha
> 
> Well, you sure are dedicated to checking my history.
> 
> :ha
> 
> That bit about Tumblr is so untrue that it's hilarious.
> 
> :ha
> 
> Why should I be making threads about Dean? Or any of my other favorites? Is it required? I don't remember making Reigns threads either even though I'm "more dedicated" than you.
> 
> :ha
> 
> My gimmick :lmao


Wynter is just bitter because she has finally come to realize her favorite is a massive flop.


----------



## Winter's cooling

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Nicole Queen said:


> :ha
> 
> Not expecting logic from me.
> 
> :ha
> 
> Well, you sure are dedicated to checking my history.
> 
> :ha
> 
> That bit about Tumblr is so untrue that it's hilarious.
> 
> :ha
> 
> Why should I be making threads about Dean? Or any of my other favorites? Is it required? I don't remember making Reigns threads either even though I'm "more dedicated" than you.
> 
> :ha
> 
> My gimmick :lmao



If you really are obsessed with hating on Roman, you should make the song:



Nicole Queen said:


> :danceSomeone is gonna get their ass kissed:dance
> :dance



and upload it to youtube.Shit was absolute gold.


----------



## Believe That

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Like I said I never said it was the right decision. But even tho this RTWM has been shit I still think the show itself will be a solid show


Agreed, because of the crowd reactions not the angles or matches. Well, maybe the IC match but the rest are gonna probably suck ass. Taker and Sting are old. Taker is really broken down. Sting forgets spots during matches. Divas, who cares about more of AJ phoning it in? Andre Memorial? We saw that a RAw ago where everyone was thrown out in 30 seconds with Mark Henry finishing off Axelmania. Brock/Goldberg part 2 is gonna be cringe worthy since neither guy can call a match. It's all about the crowd this year. Kinda fitting since this RTWM has been mostly Vince vs the audience.




Winter's cooling said:


> It's not rocket science.
> 
> Allow Bork to retain, but have Reigns give him "the fight of his life".Have Bork cheat even, if you have to... but for the love of God, *DO NOT* ruin both Lesnar and Reigns just to stick it to the fans.It will not end well for anyone.
> 
> After Mania go all in with actual-*HEEL* Lesnar who thinks he's too good for WWE, but will not let go of the championship no.matter.what.Have Reigns chase after him and call him a coward.
> 
> That's the only way i can see them salvaging this and saving Roman.


Won't work. No one cares about Roman in that spot. If they move someone else into that spot (Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins) and they could get some of Brock's traction back. This feud with Reigns has fucked him too. That tug of war was disastrous.


----------



## tbp82

Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm sorry but I couldn't help noticing that you mention Owens, Zayn and Balor - three amazing talents - getting monster pushes over Dempsey, Baron and Jordan - and no offense to them but are as jobber material in terms of skills as it gets at this point - and people protesting against it. Yes, shocking but whatever reason this Reigns saga has, people would still prefer dem talented guys over someone with Reigns' subpar skills.
> 
> :maury


The Sayn, Owen and Balor was because those are the types (fat Owen average look Sayn small Balor) who gets the lobe around here whereas a prototype like Jordan (I know some here will claim hes black so he will be held back I disagree) will get hated on because they may think his push is based on looks alone.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> The Sayn, Owen and Balor was because those are the types (fat Owen average look Sayn small Balor) who gets the lobe around here whereas a prototype like Jordan (I know some here will claim hes black so he will be held back I disagree) will get hated on because they may think his push is based on looks alone.


If you want to watch good looking men wrestling with each other I'm sure there are plenty of websites you can visit. 

I think the majority of the rest of us aren't worried about how someone looks and would rather just be entertained above all else. If they are or are not good looking shouldn't matter if they deliver. 

Reigns and WWE haven't delivered.


----------



## Winter's cooling

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> Won't work. No one cares about Roman in that spot. If they move someone else into that spot (Bryan, Ambrose, Rollins) and they could get some of Brock's traction back. This feud with Reigns has fucked him too. That tug of war was disastrous.


If Roman takes a page out of Triple H's book and attacks Lesnar in his own home (like Heyman suggested in last night's promo) that would be entertaining at least.


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Winter's cooling said:


> If Roman takes a page out of Triple H's book and attacks Lesnar in his own home (like Heyman suggested in last night's promo) that would be entertaining at least.


For some maybe but others like me would never believe it. Reigns has ducked Brock for months via the booking, for him to suddenly turn into HHH/SCSA and attack people at their homes would just be hilarious.

I think it's too late for Reigns and that includes a heel turn. The only way to save him IMO is to take him off tv for a while then bring him back repackaged and Shield-lite free and start him in the midcard feuding with people over the US or IC title and let him run with one of those belts for a year. Maybe even as a midcard heel to really extinguish the Reigns dislike. Of course that is assuming he gets better over time and becomes more entertaining like the Rock did. If he doesn't then he's done no matter what. The fact he still has cardio problems after all this time suggests to me he either doesn't get it or is lazy/looking for a shortcut. How can you still gas out 5 minutes into a match after being on the main roster for 3 years and knowing you're supposed to be the next John Cena for half of that time? Makes no damned sense.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns Mania appearances have started

*KTLA Interview*
https://vimeo.com/123108403

his line up for the rest of today

*TV Appearances: Tuesday, March 24 - 

- Roman Reigns on ReelzChannel’s “TMZ Hollywood Sports,” 6 p.m. ET/3 p.m. PT
- Roman Reigns on ESPN2’s “Sportsnation,” 3 p.m. ET
- Roman Reigns on TBS’s “CONAN,” 11 p.m. ET/10 p.m. CT
*


----------



## Winter's cooling

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



McCringleberry said:


> For some maybe but others like me would never believe it. Reigns has ducked Brock for months via the booking, for him to suddenly turn into HHH/SCSA and attack people at their homes would just be hilarious.
> 
> I think it's too late for Reigns and that includes a heel turn. The only way to save him IMO is to take him off tv for a while then bring him back repackaged and Shield-lite free and start him in the midcard feuding with people over the US or IC title and let him run with one of those belts for a year. Maybe even as a midcard heel to really extinguish the Reigns dislike. Of course that is assuming he gets better over time and becomes more entertaining like the Rock did. If he doesn't then he's done no matter what. The fact he still has cardio problems after all this time suggests to me he either doesn't get it or is lazy/looking for a shortcut. How can you still gas out 5 minutes into a match after being on the main roster for 3 years and knowing you're supposed to be the next John Cena for half of that time? Makes no damned sense.


Yes, ideally Reigns will be in the mid-card.But i'm trying to be realistic.I don't like watching Reigns in the main-event anymore than you do, but Vince won't give up on him anytime soon.


----------



## JY57

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*










Guess they stole a page out of Survivor Series 2012 GO-Home RAW (minus Punk) book


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Taking him off TV would be pointless. Austin lost to Bret at Mania won the IC Title at Summerslam HBK lost to Diesal at Mania won the IC Title at In Your House Bret lost the WWE Title to Yoko won the King of The Ring. No need to take Reigns off TV if you pull him back just give him a mid-card feud then a mid-card title its really not that hard.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



JY57 said:


> Guess they stole a page out of Survivor Series 2012 GO-Home RAW (minus Punk) book


No, they still had Punk except Punk = the faces of everyone watching.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*Re: Reigns Is HHH's Boy. Not Sure Why People Blame Vinnie Mac*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Triple H is nothing but a suggester. He gives Vince his opinion, and Vince either says yes or no. That's why he's at fault. Nothing you see goes on tv without Vince's approval, he's even had screaming arguments over one word of dialogue in a low card comedy segment.


Being a suggester is bad enough. Putting bad ideas into Vince's head still makes you part of the problem.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Taking Reigns off TV is pointless. His booking on the RTW has been crap but the sky isn't falling to the point that something can't be salvaged. It would just take some effort on the part of the WWE. I've heard that Meltzer had some interesting things to say on the subject. I want the WWE to commit to a heel turn and it seems like they may be. 

I like the interview with KLTV. I wish he were allowed to be "Joe" and much less the character of "Roman Reigns", whoever the WWE wants that to be. He's much more charismatic and engaged.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Well I guess congratulations are in order for myself I knew Reigns would flop he just isnt ready and was forced down peoples throats many saw this coming a mile away but some stubborn ignorant Reigns mark just were in denial and calling majority of people bitter "butthurt" Bryan fans this is what you guys want stand by it. 

:reigns Mr Captain of the ship its time to get demoted before you even had the chance to be a captain sorry pal but you are not over at all.


----------



## WWEsucksBalls

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I still laugh my fucking ass off at people who used to claim this guy was going to bring in boat loads of new viewers with his "massive mainstream appeal." People actually believed this guy was going to be a draw and good for business.

Fucking idiots.


----------



## Stone Hot

Empress said:


> Taking Reigns off TV is pointless. His booking on the RTW has been crap but the sky isn't falling to the point that something can't be salvaged. It would just take some effort on the part of the WWE. I've heard that Meltzer had some interesting things to say on the subject. I want the WWE to commit to a heel turn and it seems like they may be.
> 
> I like the interview with KLTV. I wish he were allowed to be "Joe" and much less the character of "Roman Reigns", whoever the WWE wants that to be. He's much more charismatic and engaged.


Yep I agree


----------



## tbp82

heizenberg the G said:


> Well I guess congratulations are in order for myself I knew Reigns would flop he just isnt ready and was forced down peoples throats many saw this coming a mile away but some stubborn ignorant Reigns mark just were in denial and calling majority of people bitter "butthurt" Bryan fans this is what you guys want stand by it.
> 
> :reigns Mr Captain of the ship its time to get demoted before you even had the chance to be a captain sorry pal but you are not over at all.


Little premature on patting yourself on the back. This isnt over. We've just got through the introductory paragraph. On Sunday we start the body. The conclusion may change as the story is written.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Came in to brag to Roman marks... Has part of his sig dedicated to a guy he dislikes :drake1


Bruh, your priorities are lovely. 

Almost as good as Brownian creating his 50th account because how else is he going to be able to rant on here while masturbating to the Roman voodoo doll he has on his desk :lol


I wonder if Roman will just have a regular interview with Conan?


----------



## Stone Hot

tbp82 said:


> Taking him off TV would be pointless. Austin lost to Bret at Mania won the IC Title at Summerslam HBK lost to Diesal at Mania won the IC Title at In Your House Bret lost the WWE Title to Yoko won the King of The Ring. No need to take Reigns off TV if you pull him back just give him a mid-card feud then a mid-card title its really not that hard.


Exactly him getting taken off tv is so he can be repackage stupid. Just an excuse for haters to get them off their TV. FYI not everyone hates reigns he's still big with the women and children. Taking him off TV is bad for Business. If they want too keep him face they do what you suggested tbp82


----------



## McCringleberry

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Taking him off TV would be pointless. Austin lost to Bret at Mania won the IC Title at Summerslam HBK lost to Diesal at Mania won the IC Title at In Your House Bret lost the WWE Title to Yoko won the King of The Ring. No need to take Reigns off TV if you pull him back just give him a mid-card feud then a mid-card title its really not that hard.


They need to take him off tv so they can get rid of his Shield-lite gimmick. Yes, he could just drop it but after all this time it'd look weird if he suddenly changed everything about his current character overnight IMO.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> Came in to brag to Roman marks... Has part of his sig dedicated to a guy he dislikes :drake1
> 
> 
> Bruh, your priorities are lovely.
> 
> Almost as good as Brownian creating his 50th account because how else is he going to be able to rant on here *while masturbating to the Roman voodoo doll he has on his desk :lol*
> 
> 
> I wonder if Roman will just have a regular interview with Conan?


Love ya, Wynter, but that's not a very pleasing image. :jay

Anyways, so in case anyone missed it, Reigns wants to be in the main event with Seth and Dean. As much as I'd like to see that, with the way all three of them are at right now, it'd be an awful match. Rollins looks like a prison bitch, Ambrose is shucking and jiving, and Reigns speaks for himself.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Little premature on patting yourself on the back. This isnt over. We've just got through the introductory paragraph. On Sunday we start the body. The conclusion may change as the story is written.


:maury :Jordan whatever makes you sleep at night dude.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



heizenberg the G said:


> Well I guess congratulations are in order for myself I knew Reigns would flop he just isnt ready and was forced down peoples throats many saw this coming a mile away but some stubborn ignorant Reigns mark just were in denial and calling majority of people bitter "butthurt" Bryan fans this is what you guys want stand by it.
> 
> :reigns Mr Captain of the ship its time to get demoted before you even had the chance to be a captain sorry pal but you are not over at all.


A lot of the criticism directed towards Reigns has been fueled by a sentiment that he's not Daniel Bryan. It's not the entire basis of the malignancy, but a good amount. 

As for standing by him, I will. Reigns didn't book himself or politic his way into the main event. I'm not going to fault him. I was a fan of his from The Shield, to his solo run, the hernia, Magic Beans, the Rumble and backlash to him and Lesnar fighting over the belt like two little girls. I'm a fan of his, whether he's at the top of the card or bumped down to jobber status. If I only liked the guys on top of the pecking order, I wouldn't like Cody, Barrett, Harper, etc. If I'm the last Reigns fan that goes down with the ship, so be it. 

If the WWE doesn't turn him heel at Wrestlemania 31 and correct the state of his character, then they will have completely failed him and his push to the main event. It rightly should've occurred a year from now, but there's still one more trick up the WWE's sleeve. I'll see what happens Sunday and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> Love ya, Wynter, but that's not a very pleasing image. :jay
> 
> Anyways, so in case anyone missed it, Reigns wants to be in the main event with Seth and Dean. As much as I'd like to see that, with the way all three of them are at right now, it'd be an awful match. Rollins looks like a prison bitch, Ambrose is shucking and jiving, and Reigns speaks for himself.


:lmao a prison bitch :ha

Hey now, we all know Roman would excel in a situation where he's sharing the load :homer2 

But the prison bitch and shucking and jiving :lmao 

Nah, the match would be the tits if Seth was face, Dean was a bad ass tweener and Roman as a heel. Siiiiiigh, how awesome that would be.


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Where were those women and children last night? Or the week before? Or the week prior? :lmao This cognitive dissonance and complete denial from his rabid fans is ludicrous.

* He's NOT CENA. *

I don't care how much you pretend he is. *He DOES NOT have that kind of support from children.* Pretending he DOES makes you look just as stupid as creative. You're not doing him ANY favors by continuting to pretend everything is kosher. It's not and that denial from Vince all the way down to his minority of fans is the reason why the guy is in the siutation he's in now. *You all are fucking killing him because you're too proud to say for the time being, you were wrong*. For the love of God, *stop.*


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Lothario said:


> Where were those women and children last night? Or the week before? Or the week prior? :lmao This cognitive dissonance and complete denial from his rabid fans is ludicrous.
> 
> * He's NOT CENA. *
> 
> I don't care how much you pretend he is. *He DOES NOT have that kind of support from children.* Pretending he DOES makes you look just as stupid as creative. You're not doing him ANY favors by continuting to pretend everything is kosher. It's not and that denial from Vince all the way down to his minority of fans is the reason why the guy is in the siutation he's in now. *You all are fucking killing him because you're too proud to say for the time being, you were wrong*. For the love of God, *stop.*


We are killing him. Yes, Vince holds a meeting with every Roman fan and runs angles and matches by us. We all agreed suffering succotash was gold and all agreed it was best for Romans career :drake1 

And please stop. If anyone talks about Roman's fan base being only women and children, it's his detractors. They use it as a negative as if kid and female fans don't matter. So yeah, your frustrations are aimed the wrong way :lol

Be like most logical folks and blame Vince. We've already noted our guy needed another year. That was obvious. But it got to the point of no return and all we could do was hope for the best :shrug

We got a tug of war in the end. :shrug


----------



## tbp82

heizenberg the G said:


> :maury :Jordan whatever makes you sleep at night dude.


Explain. *IF* Reigns wins the title on Sunday hes a flop? If he loses and starts a feud with somebody else next week he's a flop? I just think we won't know where Reigns ends up for a while. Maybe I'm wrong and he loses sunday and is jobbing next week but we'll see.


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

From another forum from someone who went to the show:




> Few notes: there is FAR and away too much talking live and not nearly enough wrestling. The constant promo mania noticeably takes the energy out of the arena.
> 
> *Roman Reigns gets booed. Hard too, not sure how that sounded on tv. Most of his fans are women. Period. Theyre the people buying his merch.
> *
> Bill Simmons was booed pretty damn loudly too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bigger pops are Sting, Hogan, D Bryan. *
> 
> *The Brock and Reigns build is not over at all as most of you could guess. People in the arena didn't really give a shit about that segment.*



I think a heel turn is imminent for Roman.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> *Came in to brag to Roman marks... Has part of his sig dedicated to a guy he dislikes :drake1*
> 
> 
> Bruh, your priorities are lovely.
> 
> Almost as good as Brownian creating his 50th account because how else is he going to be able to rant on here while masturbating to the Roman voodoo doll he has on his desk :lol
> 
> 
> I wonder if Roman will just have a regular interview with Conan?


I assume you talking to me and no im not bragging but im being real I know you one of the good guys hence why I said some Roman ignorant Marks who were very obnoxious this whole time. Reigns was just not ready im standing by that Yes I dislike Reigns ive made it no secret but I dont make it my life im not making threads and bashing this guy and the sig is just for entertaintment no need to get upset :maury


----------



## tbp82

Lothario said:


> Where were those women and children last night? Or the week before? Or the week prior? :lmao This cognitive dissonance and complete denial from his rabid fans is ludicrous.
> 
> * He's NOT CENA. *
> 
> I don't care how much you pretend he is. *He DOES NOT have that kind of support from children.* Pretending he DOES makes you look just as stupid as creative. You're not doing him ANY favors by continuting to pretend everything is kosher. It's not and that denial from Vince all the way down to his minority of fans is the reason why the guy is in the siutation he's in now. *You all are fucking killing him because you're too proud to say for the time being, you were wrong*. For the love of God, *stop.*


There's a difference between admitting you're wrong and lying. Reigns still has support from some of the crowd to say otherwise would be a lie.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Batz said:


> From another forum from someone who went to the show:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a heel turn is imminent for Roman.


They actually had some fans into it. Once Roman grabbed the title, you can tell people were preparing to see brawl.


And then we got a tug of war :drake1 

I mean, many people think a heel turn is coming, Meltzer and Alvarez were speculating on it on wreslting observer. But then I wonder if we are underestimating how stubborn Vince is willing to be when it comes to Roman. Even if it's detrimental to him.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



heizenberg the G said:


> I assume you talking to me and no im not bragging but im being real I know you one of the good guys hence why I said some Roman ignorant Marks who were very obnoxious this whole time. Reigns was just not ready im standing by that Yes I dislike Reigns ive made it no secret but I dont make it my life im not making threads and bashing this guy and the sig is just for entertaintment no need to get upset :maury


I'm not upset :lol it just looked ironic to me. You aren't the level of Anti-roman like others. I wasn't saying all that. Just never understood giving time and space to people you dislike. 


Unless it's Vince McMahon. I'll rant about that dude all day :lol


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> There's a difference between admitting you're wrong and lying. Reigns still has support from some of the crowd to say otherwise would be a lie.


He doesn't have enough support to prevent him from becoming the next Alberto Del Rio, which is the fucking POINT. You all keep saying it'll be better next week, when the only thing *it's gotten is progressively WORSE.* The heat he's getting is X-Pac heat now. Those women and children? Complete APATHY after his music hit.* Every. Fucking. Week. *

To pretend otherwise would be a lie. If you gave a single iota about the guy as opposed to being concerned with "winning" the IWC tug of war, you'd be open to a new direction and not pushing the notion that this will all come around. Fans have denied this push. You've got to be loony to disregard what you heard last night. You all, along with Vince, need to swallow your pride or there won't be anything of this guy left by May.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

When Roman grabbed the belt, thought he was gonna punch Brock. That would have been the move. Then Brock would have tackled him, they start rolling and brawling, bunch of guys come out and try to split them up, etc. Easiest thing ever.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I wish Vince McMahon really did hold meetings with fans of Roman Reigns and sought our opinions about his push. If that were so, I'd take my share of blame or responsibility. 

I'm still catching up on this thread but @The True Believer posted something I wanted to address in regards to Seth. I'm starting to get worried about him. I thought he was set but since the Rumble, something's been off. Seth is actually my favorite wrestler on the roster since he's most like HBK. Sunday will determine Roman's fate for the next six months, but I'm also getting concerned about the booking for Seth. It's very inconsistent. Out of all the Shield members, I feel like he's the best all around talent. HHH has got to step in and do something. Anything.

Back to Reigns, it seems as if they are recording his WM 31 journey which would imply a win on Sunday.


----------



## Manson16

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

It seems that both Reigns and Heyman were on SportsNation. Perhaps Brock should be worried that these two are hanging out together just 5 days shy of WrestleMania. :wink2:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580463141139677185

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580458217894998016


----------



## Batz

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> They actually had some fans into it. Once Roman grabbed the title, you can tell people were preparing to see brawl.
> 
> 
> And then we got a tug of war :drake1
> 
> I mean, many people think a heel turn is coming, Meltzer and Alvarez were speculating on it on wreslting observer. But then I wonder if we are underestimating how stubborn Vince is willing to be when it comes to Roman. Even if it's detrimental to him.


I think Vince is willing to do it. They still have Cena to be a top face, and even Bryan who can be a top face.

They also have The Rock who can return to put Roman over like he wants too. It's not as crazy to think like the idea of turning Cena heel.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

http://media.endonline.com/a/103497209/jason-s-interview-with-wwe-s-roman-reigns.htm


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> We are killing him. Yes, Vince holds a meeting with every Roman fan and runs angles and matches by us. We all agreed suffering succotash was gold and all agreed it was best for Romans career :drake1
> 
> And please stop. If anyone talks about Roman's fan base being only women and children, it's his detractors. They use it as a negative as if kid and female fans don't matter. So yeah, your frustrations are aimed the wrong way :lol
> 
> Be like most logical folks and blame Vince. We've already noted our guy needed another year. That was obvious. But it got to the point of no return and all we could do was hope for the best :shrug
> 
> We got a tug of war in the end. :shrug



You all initially cosigned this ridiuclous push. I lured these boards for months. Everyone else was a jealous neckbeard or a bitter Bryan fan. You stuck your noses in the air and paraded around the boards as condescendingly and obnoxious as humanly possible, effectively helping fuel that resentment towards the guy. 24 hours ago, you :lmao and high fived each other when Ambrose told fans to go get fucked. 

Now that shit has hit the fan, all along, you bunch have wanted Vince to take things slower. Pardon me, I'm getting nauseous. The smell of b/s is overwhelming.


Kids definitely matter. If they buy into you as a performer, think you're cool? They'll always be there. But from the get go, I said women's attraction the guy as a performer was vapid and superficial. This isn't a boy band or a porno. Most of you liked Reigns because of *how he looked* which is fine if he wasn't being pushed as THE guy. If it was predicated on the guy being handsome *AND* _clearly gifted_ like The Rock or a Cena, we wouldn't be where we are NOW with apathy and jeers. We'd hear women and children screaming for the guy as he made his way to the ring. *We'd hear you when he held that title up. *We damn sure would have heard them if that was John. 

Vince is being blamed, but he isn't the guy walking through the audience every night and performing live. He pushed a guy (who coincidentally outed himself as a tool in interviews) who clearly wasn't prepared. Who fans -- including women and children -- do not buy and now he has to die on that sword, as do his fans who declared he was ready three months ago.


----------



## tbp82

Lothario said:


> He doesn't have enough support to prevent him from becoming the next Alberto Del Rio, which is the fucking POINT. You all keep saying it'll be better next week, when the only thing *it's gotten is progressively WORSE.* The heat he's getting is X-Pac heat now. Those women and children? Complete APATHY after his music hit.* Every. Fucking. Week. *
> 
> To pretend otherwise would be a lie. If you gave a single iota about the guy as opposed to being concerned with "winning" the IWC tug of war, you'd be open to a new direction and not pushing the notion that this will all come around. Fans have denied this push. You've got to be loony to disregard what you heard last night. You all, along with Vince, need to swallow your pride or there won't be anything of this guy left by May.


Those are false. Reigns hasn't been met with all boos or no reaction. Thats just not true. He's gotten some positive reactions. I'm open to anything but, I'm not gonna agree with certain post when they're at least being twisted.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

@Empress, he has no teeth to his character anymore. He jobs every week, looks like a pussy, and gets outsmarted more than Wil E. Coyote. And I really don't think that they're going to make Reigns' first run with the title less than 6 months long as he's not cashing in and winning, that's for certain. He's got almost nothing left to his character that establishes a credible threat anymore except for the briefcase and it's all going to go to waste. He's done. Like Reigns, he needs a turn to save face(no pun intended). 

But back to Reigns' fans being at fault, why? Vince is gonna Vince whether they like Reigns or not. He books for his enjoyment above anything else anyways so it makes no difference what type of reaction Reigns gets.


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Yea give him Brocks gimmick. That'll work :ti

Honestly pairing him with Heyman will be a terrible idea. 

I think he should go heel obviously but aligning him to Heyman when he is inferior to Brock in nearly every way just won't work and will invite negative comparisons. 

It's a stupid idea anyway to turn him heel to be a ''silent monster'' because he'll just be the exact same guy he is now except Heyman will exaggerate everything about him to the point that people will be rolling their eyes rather than boo'ing just like a lot of us are now. 

It really wouldn't be hard to get this guy heat if you just come at it from a fresher angle and allow him to be an arrogant delusional prick obsessed with his looks and obsessed with ridding WWE of the ''B+ players'' :lol

If you just want to make him Bork 2.0 then it's going to fail. He either finds his own identity or nothing they do with him will ever work.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Heyman stands like such a boss :banderas


His face in that pic :lmao

I wonder how he and Roman interacted :hmm:


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> @Empress, he has no teeth to his character anymore. He jobs every week, looks like a pussy, and gets outsmarted more than Wil E. Coyote. And I really don't think that they're going to make Reigns' first run with the title less than 6 months long as he's not cashing in and winning, that's for certain. He's got almost nothing left to his character that establishes a credible threat anymore except for the briefcase and it's all going to go to waste. He's done. Like Reigns, he needs a turn to save face(no pun intended).
> 
> But back to Reigns' fans being at fault, why? Vince is gonna Vince whether they like Reigns or not. He books for his enjoyment above anything else anyways so it makes no difference what type of reaction Reigns gets.


What's crazy to think is that Reigns and Seth are the golden boys. I hope a double turn does take place at Mania. Reigns may not be fully developed as a performer, but Seth has proven himself. But since the Rumble, everything you've posted is true. And I'm starting to think he won't have a successful cash in. I was so sure they couldn't screw Seth up but it's starting to happen.

I don't know why anyone is blaming Reigns fans either as if we get a say in the booking. 

I like Reigns' interview that @Wynter posted. It would just be best if he were allowed to be more himself on air. Outside of the WWE and in interviews, he's solid and engaging. It seems like he is taking the advice Rock gave him to heart. 

Heyman and Reigns look good together. I guess Roman is over Heyman calling his family savages. :wink2:

I've enjoyed these media appearances more than I have anything WWE scripted in regards to this build.


----------



## Lothario

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Those are false. Reigns hasn't been met with all boos or no reaction. Thats just not true. He's gotten some positive reactions. I'm open to anything but, I'm not gonna agree with certain post when they're at least being twisted.



You're in denial. As a consequence, the guy will only sink further from here on out. 1200 out of 17,000 marking out at the sight of you isn't enough to back you up as a main eventer. He's not getting split Cena reactions, no matter how much it hurts you to acknowledge that. Pride always come before the fall, and you're witnessing the fall now. 


I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Explain. *IF* Reigns wins the title on Sunday hes a flop? If he loses and starts a feud with somebody else next week he's a flop? I just think we won't know where Reigns ends up for a while. Maybe I'm wrong and he loses sunday and is jobbing next week but we'll see.


We all know that his winning the match but the build up has been extremely poor there is literally nothing in this feud to invest in this man is going to have the biggest rub I have ever seen but all people are feeling is apathy just because he wins the title doesnt mean his succesful The Miz, Sheamus and Del Rio are a testament to this. He feels to inorganic and forced he just wasnt ready but you have this man to thank :vince5 his hatred for Bryan clouded him and in return robbed not just Bryan fans but Roman fans in what could of been a huge star if they waited I doubt Vince will turn him heel its too logical and I believe its going to take a while for him to truly get over again.


----------



## A-C-P

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> What's crazy to think is that Reigns and Seth are the golden boys. I hope a double turn does take place at Mania. Reigns may not be fully developed as a performer, but Seth has proven himself. But since the Rumble, everything you've posted is true. And I'm starting to think he won't have a successful cash in.* I was so sure they couldn't screw Seth up but it's starting to happen.*
> 
> I don't know why anyone is blaming Reigns fans either as if we get a say in the booking.
> 
> I like Reigns' interview that @Wynter posted. It would just be best if he were allowed to be more himself on air. Outside of the WWE and in interviews, he's solid and engaging. It seems like he is taking the advice Rock gave him to heart.
> 
> Heyman and Reigns look good together. I guess Roman is over Heyman calling his family savages. :wink2:


Agreed pretty much with all of this, just wanted to point out..... I am now convinced the WWE could screw up a butter sandwich at this point.


----------



## heizenberg the G

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> A lot of the criticism directed towards Reigns has been fueled by a sentiment that he's not Daniel Bryan. It's not the entire basis of the malignancy, but a good amount.
> 
> As for standing by him, I will. Reigns didn't book himself or politic his way into the main event. I'm not going to fault him. I was a fan of his from The Shield, to his solo run, the hernia, Magic Beans, the Rumble and backlash to him and Lesnar fighting over the belt like two little girls. I'm a fan of his, whether he's at the top of the card or bumped down to jobber status. If I only liked the guys on top of the pecking order, I wouldn't like Cody, Barrett, Harper, etc. If I'm the last Reigns fan that goes down with the ship, so be it.
> 
> *If the WWE doesn't turn him heel at Wrestlemania 31 and correct the state of his character, then they will have completely failed him and his push to the main event. It rightly should've occurred a year from now, but there's still one more trick up the WWE's sleeve. I'll see what happens Sunday and keep my fingers crossed.*


*

:woah I hear you dude nice dude :clap :clap if you are that guy standing by him then my post is not meant for you. That sounds very logical to turn Reigns heel im not going to kill your hope will see it must be nice to be a Roman Reigns fans you still have hope in this company :maury as a Dean Ambrose fan you can imagine hope and WWE dont go together.*


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'll just post Paul Heyman here too since he's been the only one building the match :lmao

http://media.endonline.com/a/103469894/jason-s-interview-with-wwe-s-paul-heyman.htm


----------



## tbp82

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Interesting how everyone here is still convinced he's winning sunday.


----------



## 2ManyLimes

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

You give me the title, no you give me the title. What a shit way to end a good RAW.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



heizenberg the G said:


> :woah I hear you dude nice dude :clap :clap if you are that guy standing by him then my post is not meant for you. That sounds very logical to turn Reigns heel im not going to kill your hope will see it must be nice to be a Roman Reigns fans you still have hope in this company :maury as a Dean Ambrose fan you can imagine hope and WWE dont go together.


I still have hope for Dean. :grin2: 

I think he has too much talent and the cream always rises. He's still super over despite the bad booking. Something has to happen. I believe more in Dean than the WWE. 

I just listened to this interview by him. It's pretty good if you haven't heard it yet.

http://media.endonline.com/a/103564711/jason-s-interview-with-wwe-s-dean-ambrose.htm


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Interesting how everyone here is still convinced he's winning sunday.


None of his bad booking and getting booed at WM is changing the fact Vince and Co will not stop pushing Reigns until *A. He gets over *or *B. They turn him heel*. Vince won't admit defeat with Reigns. 

They have given up trying to win over the fans for him WM, they are pretty much going to take the hit of Reigns been booed at WM. They could put the title match on third last and just get it over with and start their push with him as Champion on the Raw the following week (not post Mania Raw) and give it to the end of the year and see if they can win things around. I don't see Vince admitting defeat with Reigns as quickly as some might think.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Problem with Dean is: He doesn't want to be the number one guy. His fans want him to be, but Dean is content with just wrestling. He's living his dream even if others feel he's being shafted. Vince just may be giving Dean what he wants.

Dean just stated in an interview he doesn't want to be famous outside of WWE. He likes being able to have a normal life outside of it. He doesn't want to be Cena where everyone knows who he is wherever he goes.

He likes being able to go to a 7/11 with very little chance of being recognized except by the random wrestling fan he may come across.

Being the number one guy? WWE is going to whore you out and plaster you anywhere you go :lol Dean just doesn't want that. This isn't the first time he's said he doesn't want to be Cena and I honestly think he means that. 

Dean can care less about the stuff that comes with being the number one guy. He just wants to go out there and be him while fighting some guy in his underwear :lol


----------



## tbp82

looper007 said:


> None of his bad booking and getting booed at WM is changing the fact Vince and Co will not stop pushing Reigns until *A. He gets over *or *B. They turn him heel*. Vince won't admit defeat with Reigns.
> 
> They have given up trying to win over the fans for him WM, they are pretty much going to take the hit of Reigns been booed at WM. They could put the title match on third last and just get it over with and start their push with him as Champion on the Raw the following week (not post Mania Raw) and give it to the end of the year and see if they can win things around. I don't see Vince admitting defeat with Reigns as quickly as some might think.


I can't see Reigns falling to far regardless. At worst I think he's Shemus level. Which is still better than 90% of the roster.


----------



## rritf

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

What the fuck is this thread? "ROMAN REIGNS Road To BITCH-ASSNESS"? Since when are these threads allowed here?

Let me go ahead and think of hate threads for other wrestlers I hate OK? Gonna be a few, so I hope all of them get stickyed.

This is pathetic. 
.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> I can't see Reigns falling to far regardless. At worst I think he's Shemus level. Which is still better than 90% of the roster.


Yeah I do see a few Title runs and plenty of TV time and big feuds. I think the question that should be answered at the end of the year will he be Cena's Successor. I think that's going to be the question. If not he be going up and down the card for the rest of his career.


----------



## SnapOrTap

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Just to reiterate, I'm not saying Reigns deserves 100% of the blame. He deserves some of it because he's had quite a bit of time to improve and he just hasn't shown that he has what it takes to be the face of this company.


----------



## Nightrow

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



gabrielcev said:


> It's really not Roman Reigns fault. WWE chose him to be the next guy. He is trying to make the best of it and going with the flow. Sadly, he is garbage and he is not over. WWE essentially made Roman Reigns and then killed him. He will never be over thanks to them.


This.

Like Stone Cold said on his podcast, what is he supposed to do, refuse? He might not get another chance that way. All he can do is just try his best but all he's shown is that he isn't ready yet.


----------



## looper007

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Phantomdreamer said:


> Vince's fault for pushing him when he wasn't ready, it's Reign's own fault for not improving over 2 years on the main roster and dare I say actually go backwards in his performance level since The Shield.


The thing is in the Shield, his weaknesses were well hidden by his Shield mates and the guys he was facing. He had top workers in Ambrose and Rollins doing all the leg work and Reigns had his spots to do his stuff. He didn't have to do much but stand around and look tough. Plus he was facing guys such as Bryan, Taker, The Rhodes brothers, Zigglers, Orton and Cena , top to very good workers who sold his moves to perfection. That's not taking anything away from Reigns but he was probably the best protected talent I seen in all my time watching Wrestling. 

I think The Shield was always about making Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose were always a afterthought (that might not be a popular opinion) but in Rollins case he's done a great job as has Ambrose in a smaller way.

WWE will feed Reigns top workers like Rollins, Sheamus, Ziggler, Bryan (again), Cena to make Reigns look great. Just wait and see come the end of the year he will have faced all of those guys.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580498113854627841

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580495157079998464
*He could be talking about the Mania match. Roman's segment is now airing. *


----------



## -XERO-

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

(Off topic: I swear I had that feeling of fuckin' up someone (or something) again a while ago, like Sting in my sig (this time because of my dad), but everything's cool now.)










*Roman & Brock be like:* *STAAAHP!*



Wynter said:


> Heyman stands like such a boss :banderas
> 
> His face in that pic :lmao
> 
> I wonder how he and Roman interacted :hmm:


*ponders* Hmmmmmmm.... :hmm:


----------



## looper007

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



Nightrow said:


> This.
> 
> Like Stone Cold said on his podcast, what is he supposed to do, refuse? He might not get another chance that way. All he can do is just try his best but all he's shown is that he isn't ready yet.


I wouldn't have blamed him one bit for accepting it, I would have the money would be hard to turn down especially for a guy with a family to feed. I think Reigns knew he was getting that spot once he was in the Shield, Vince and HHH were probably telling him "You are our next main guy". 

I think the last few months have shown he's not ready and the fans aren't ready for him yet. Will they ever be after this? that's the question.


----------



## NJ88

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I pretty much do agree with the OP.

Yes, the booking has been bad. Why they had him win the rumble in such a fashion when it was obvious the reaction it would garner was wrong. Reigns looking like an idiot for putting his Mania title shot on the line against Bryan was wrong. Reigns even feuding with the most over guy in the company who people wanted to see in his spot was wrong...and really, really stupid. Reigns and Lesnar not interacting until a childish tug of war over a title was wrong. The booking has mostly been...pretty bad.

However, Reigns has also been equally as bad on more than one occasion. He's found himself lost during promos, his performances seem to be to be pretty lackluster and he hasn't shown the fire he needed to in order to make him seem like he belonged in that spot. There are a bunch of other who are more complete superstars who deserved the push a heck of a lot more and that's obvious to the fans. The booking nor Reigns in his performances have managed to get him over in the slightest which is an issue. They've overprotected him to a point where a lot of people want to see him screw up...and he's screwed up which is proving fans points really.

It's just all been lackluster, the booking, the feud, Reigns, Lesnar's booking on his appearances. The only shining light of this entire situation is Paul Heyman who seems to turn a bland storyline into something you need to see.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580501543339839488

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580501834005131264
Does this mean Reigns is losing?


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Legit BOSS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580501543339839488
> Does this mean Reigns is losing?
> 
> 
> 
> Doubt it. Please post video though if can. Would be cool to see a Lesnar WWE interview. Don;t think he's done one since being back that wasn't a work.
Click to expand...


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Lesnar's re-signing? Damn. The ME just got interesting.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> Lesnar's re-signing? Damn. The ME just got interesting.


Reigns is still winning. I think Lesnar will probably have to put him over twice.


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Brock stayed :bow

And it's multi-year. Things can get interesting.



















Or WWE still fucks up -____-


----------



## Marrakesh

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> Reigns is still winning. I think Lesnar will probably have to put him over twice.


Well if Brock is staying he's still their top draw so they aren't going to want to tarnish him too much. 

Hmm i genuinely can't call who wins now. 

If Reigns loses to Lesnar what is the harm really as you can reboot him under less scrutiny whereas if Lesnar loses to Reigns it could potentially be a complete disaster like this whole RTWM has been. 

I duno. Reigns probably still winning even though i think he'd probably benefit more from losing long term.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Hmm..I don't know. If Reigns didn't have a choice, I would say no. 
If Reigns had a choice, then I think it was a mistake on his part. I know the perks can be tempting, but if I (emphasis on I) knew that I was still learning my craft and that accepting such a promotion would cause problems for me in my job, then I wouldn't do it.

I know people would say "You so too will accept" but I think it takes great strength to be patient if you have issues. Believe it or not, there are people that would and have refused.

However, everybody have different opinions about taking it or not but I think many will agree that this was not the right time. Whatever the case this is all a learning experience for him since he still new.

Like I said before, I may be wrong and everything will turns out well.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Marrakesh said:


> Well if Brock is staying he's still their top draw so they aren't going to want to tarnish him too much.
> 
> Hmm i genuinely can't call who wins now.
> 
> If Reigns loses to Lesnar what is the harm really as you can reboot him under less scrutiny whereas if Lesnar loses to Reigns it could potentially be a complete disaster like this whole RTWM has been.
> 
> I duno. Reigns probably still winning even though i think he'd probably benefit more from losing long term.


I be surprised if Reigns doesn't go over at WM, I really would. Vince has a hard on about making Reigns his man. The whole point of Taker losing his streak was for Reigns to beat the guy who did it. They can't waste something like that,

I think they'll have no problem with Reigns going over Lesnar at Extreme Rules, Sure Vince will have Brock destroy real fan favourites like Bryan and Orton maybe Cena again to get him back on track. 

I think they will keep on pushing Reigns until WWE wears the fans down to accept him.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

How is any of this the fault of Reigns? 

*He got injured last year* and it was probably going to be him in the place of Ambrose and Ziggler (who gained momentum in his absence). Reigns legitimately got injured and missed time. The WWE sticking with the plan all along is not in any way, shape, or form the fault of Reigns. Not to mention Lesnar's sporadic appearances, what could he have done? Put Bryan in the main event of WM, with the exact same build. It would still suck. 

All this talk of holding him off for another year or two would only quell the bitching for that amount of time. Reigns can't win.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*


----------



## Manson16

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Interesting development. I can’t see how Reigns can remain a babyface now, as the fans are going to be totally behind Brock knowing that he is staying with WWE. They’ll have to do a double turn at WrestleMania; Brock turning face, Reigns turning heel and Heyman aligning himself with Reigns.


----------



## CookiePuss

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Am I missing something here? You people make it seem like the sky is falling or something.

Why are people taking the piss out of Reigns after last night? I mean, it's not like I don't know the deal here with Reigns and his bashers, but after watching RAW last night, that tug of war shit had nothing to do with Reigns, so take whatever grievances you have to the people who planned that lame ass segment.

They Heyman promo was good. Also, the scuffle for the belt wasn't even bad, because the crowd popped when Brock held it up to Reigns and when Reigns snapped it from Lesnar. It's the fact that they ended it with just that. No physicality, no nothing.

Anyway, I'm still looking forward to the match and still believe it will be an all out war. As for Lesnar re-signing with WWE, that does add some intrigue to the outcome of the match. I only hope he doesn't retain the title if he signed up for the same or less amount of dates.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Now WF likes this match. Classic WF that being said I still see Reigns winning even tho Brock re signed. I don't see Vince letting anyone beat Brock other than Reigns but a double turn can still happen!!!


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Roman Reigns Talks RAW Ending & More On ESPN Sports Nation, Paul Heyman Interrupts*


- Roman Reigns appeared with Michelle Beadle on ESPN 2’s Sports Nation this afternoon to talk WrestleMania 31, his days playing football and more. Below are some highlights:

* Beadle brought up the RAW ending with WWE World Heavyweight Champion Brock Lesnar, saying there seemed to be some tug-of-war going on. Reigns said there was “a little bit, yea” and said he wanted to make a statement that he will walk right in and do what nobody else does – take the title right off Brock Lesnar’s shoulder and put it on his own. Reigns said that’s his goal on Sunday.

* Reigns said his cousin The Rock is right there at the top of the list of people, with his father, that have influenced his career. Beadle asked if Reigns wants to crush movies like The Rock has. Reigns replied that he just wants to crush Brock Lesnar and bring the belt back where it belongs.

* Beadle asked if Reigns is getting nervous about facing The Beast and Reigns said he gets nervous before every performance. He said he’s been training for this moment and is ready to roll.

* Reigns went over to do the punching bag gimmick and Lesnar’s music interrupted. Paul Heyman came out instead and shook Reigns’ head. Heyman introduced himself to a few boos from the studio audience. Heyman talked with Beadle before going to commercial. They came back and Heyman had joined the Sports Nation panel to talk sports.



Read more: http://www.pwmania.com/roman-reigns...s-nation-paul-heyman-interrupts#ixzz3VLkZXmsa

*I'm looking for the video; will edit once I do*


----------



## DJHJR86

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

In less than 24 hours, the amount of hate for this match has vanished.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> In less than 24 hours, the amount of hate for this match has vanished.


I had apathy but I'm convinced now that Brock won't half ass this match. I'm cautiously optimistic that it will be good. I hope it's very physical and a brawl. Brock resigning made up for the tug of war last night. And almost made up for this weak RTW. 

Vince just may pull this off. :kobe9


----------



## Wynter

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Paul Heyman and Roman together is just :lenny


----------



## teawrecks

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

So, I'd like to put my 2 cents in...

First off, I'm not a Reigns mark. I think he has potential; but, like most of you guys here, I don't think he's ready & unfortunately, it shows. I'll also admit that I have no experience first hand, with working in the business let alone, the "ins and outs". What I will say is this, I've watched wrestling since Hulkamania was running wild. 

I will agree that Reigns is to blame and here's why: according to Ambrose, in an interview (which is posted on WF), Reigns has been learning for somewhere between 4-5 years. In that time, he's worked with and around some of the top guys, who if you've seen their body of work, possess all the fundamentals. In fact, a big chunk of them could be considered master's of their craft, e.g. Rollins, Ambrose, Bryan, Punk, Cena etc. Also, in the Paul Heyman documentary, there's footage of Reigns talking with Heyman. And let us not forget, he's related to the Rock.

To a degree, I can't fault Reigns for "not being ready", however, he does need to take some personal responsibility for not taking the ball and proving his haters wrong, showing the locker room, and the bosses that he's capable. What he has done, is prove he can't hang all while bad mouthing those "haters". The only reason I can't fault him 100% is because creative was so blinded by what they thought he could accomplish they overlooked the glaring faults. Where I really take issue is the man has what we refer to in the military as "TTR". "TTR" is Tools, Training and Resources. If I don't provide my subordinates "TTR" to accomplish the mission; then I can't fault them if they fail, in fact, it becomes my fault for not preparing them properly to be successful. "TTR" was there for Reigns, he has all the TOOLS (moves, catchphrase(s), merchandise, "DA LOOK", decent entrance and theme) he was TRAINED in NXT, so he developed the basics (moves, promos, conditioning), shown the "WWE way" of wrestling, how to pace, how to sell bumps...we saw all of that "developmental" stuff through the Tough Enough shows. Finally, he has the RESOURCES, he was in presence of those master craftsmen (Rollins, Ambrose, Punk, Bryan, Heyman, Rock, etc.) he had the ability to reach out to any of those 'resources' to find the proverbial 'answer' on how to excel and improve those weak areas. Unless some kind of behind the scenes documentary comes out, proving Reigns sought out the help, I can only say, only by what I've witnessed, he lacked the initiative to seek out help.

Maybe he did, I don't know. I won't say one way or the other, but, when the go home show before WM31 turns into that tug-o-war bullshit with the obviously abrupt ending, it makes it more and more difficult to side with the idea that Reigns was merely dealt a bad hand. As has been stated in this thread, Ziggler, Cody and Mizdow were all handed terrible gimmicks, but they delivered. Reigns, for all intents and purposes hasn't overcome it, all he's done is prove everyone right: he's not ready and it's just too early for him to ME. In fact, should Reigns go over Lesnar, at this point in the game, I fully expect Rollins to cash in that night or on RAW. I honestly don't think a simple Heel turn will salvage this for Roman. On a personal level, for me, I've been a Punk fan for a long time and it really is unfortunate he never got the ME once; yet, someone as green as Reigns, with 3 PPV appearances (singles matches) gets it (and the title)...not only does it make me feel for Punk; but, for all the guys on the main roster and NXT. Those guys and girls whose legitimate dream was to be a professional wrestler and be someone of significance to the business to be passed up for someone who really isn't worthy.


----------



## Stone Hot

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> In less than 24 hours, the amount of hate for this match has vanished.


lol yep


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The Boy Wonder said:


> The fact that they are doing all these pre-recorded interviews with Reigns says enough. How the hell can you build a connection with the fans if you're always doing interviews in the back? For Roman's sake he needs to take control over his character otherwise he will be DONE. Some of you think he's already done but I still have some hope left. Reigns needs to put his life on the line at WM.


That is the whole point.
It's clear by his comments that his natural responce to be a bit of a douche. So they try and paint him as a nice guy. That shit ain't gunna work as you at least need some connection to the guy you are going to play.

Take The Rock as a classic example. They made him out to be a blue blood to start with and it bombed terribly.
So what did they do? They went back to the drawing board and got Johnson himself involved. By his own admission The Rock is just Dwayne Johnson turned up to 11 and because of that it works.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*






This is the only way that I see WM ending now.


----------



## The True Believer

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

^

If Reigns is winning, that had better be the way it ends.


----------



## DarkLady

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DJHJR86 said:


> In less than 24 hours, the amount of hate for this match has vanished.


It's probably because there's suddenly a very tiny bit of hope Roman will be beaten and buried and never forced on us again. 

In all seriousness, though, I don't understand attitudes like yours. People hate the match less now, and somehow this makes them hypocrites? How? Change of circumstance = change of opinion. If something bad is going to happen and then you find out that maybe it won't happen after all, wouldn't it be perfectly sensible to be a little more optimistic?


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> This is the only way that I see WM ending now.


Why would Heyman choose Big Show over Brock? :lol I don't even remember this betrayal, but I think you're right. It's sad that it took Brock resigning for everyone to get invested in the match, but oh well.

I do think Reigns turns heel and that Lesnar should be able to string two sentences together as a face. I'm not trying to be shady, but there is some worry that Lesnar can't talk at all without Heyman. Since he's probably going to be part time, Reigns could use the services of Reigns more as he works on his mic skills.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Yeah I still see Heyman helping Reigns. Fans love Brock and hate Reigns so why not just do a double turn. Maybe they can have a rematch at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> No its still on vince. And I am still happy he didn't give in to the smarks. I was willing to give reigns a chance in the main event and it was someone new. I wanted to see how Reigns handles a big match situation. Obviously it hasn't been good but that doesn't mean we're wrong in giving him a chance


Of course it was wrong for Christ's sake. It has been proven to be wrong that is why WWE have had to hide him away like they have and only the blind who either thought it was funny to see the smarks put in there proverbial place (That worked out well) or those who got the horn over the bland big guy with muscles couldn't see it.

At least have the guts to admit you were wrong.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Fox Sport Interview: March 24, 2015' on Vimeo

https://vimeo.com/123152300



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580468641998700544

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580473587284459520


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Stone Hot said:


> Now WF likes this match. Classic WF that being said I still see Reigns winning even tho Brock re signed. I don't see Vince letting anyone beat Brock other than Reigns but a double turn can still happen!!!


Generalizing at it's finest. I am still not a fan of this match, and I still expect it to be one of the worst WM main events of all-time.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Just saw that Brock is staying. Reigns will still win, IMO. But I do think there is a chance Brock gets even more cheers since he's staying now. :hmm: Guess we'll see.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I had apathy but I'm convinced now that Brock won't half ass this match. I'm cautiously optimistic that it will be good. I hope it's very physical and a brawl. Brock resigning made up for the tug of war last night. And almost made up for this weak RTW.
> 
> Vince just may pull this off. :kobe9


The only difference now is Reigns will be the heel and Lesnar be going in as the face, doesn't matter the match will be shit on. Vince will be pulling himself off backstage when Reign wins. It doesn't matter if Lesnar signed or not, he's losing. That's the reason why Lesnar beat Taker cause this Reigns push was all set for 2 years now.

Reigns will be booed
Lesnar Cheered
the match will be shit upon
Reigns wins the title
Fans are pissed.


----------



## Restomaniac

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Wynter said:


> We are killing him. Yes, Vince holds a meeting with every Roman fan and runs angles and matches by us. We all agreed suffering succotash was gold and all agreed it was best for Romans career :drake1
> 
> And please stop. If anyone talks about Roman's fan base being only women and children, it's his detractors. They use it as a negative as if kid and female fans don't matter. So yeah, your frustrations are aimed the wrong way :lol
> 
> Be like most logical folks and blame Vince. We've already noted our guy needed another year. That was obvious. But it got to the point of no return and all we could do was hope for the best :shrug
> 
> We got a tug of war in the end. :shrug


Do you think if Vince had got THIS kind of reaction when it became clear what was happening he would have kept on pushing it?

He thought he could get away with it by the amount of positive vibes he was getting. By the time it became clear he was way over his head and the pro-Reigns fans had smartened up and turned WWE had gone all in on him and it was too late.


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Just saw that Brock is staying. Reigns will still win, IMO. But I do think there is a chance *Brock gets even more cheers since he's staying now*. :hmm: Guess we'll see.


Brock was getting cheered if he was staying or not. There's no if's or but's about it, Reign's is heading into a crowd ready to eat him alive. Why does anyone think cause Lesnar signed that things will change?


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> The only difference now is Reigns will be the heel and Lesnar be going in as the face, doesn't matter the match will be shit on. Vince will be pulling himself off backstage when Reign wins. It doesn't matter if Lesnar signed or not, he's losing. That's the reason why Lesnar beat Taker cause this Reigns push was all set for 2 years now.
> 
> Reigns will be booed
> Lesnar Cheered
> the match will be shit upon
> Reigns wins the title
> Fans are pissed.


It honestly doesn't bother me if Brock gets more cheers. I expect him too. My main concern was whether or not Brock would half ass the match. That worry is seemingly removed since he's resigned. If Brock and Roman are both going to bring it no holds barred, I'm not going to write it off just because neither can do 1,000 holds. It may not be a classic, but I don't expect it to be the WOAT if both performers leave everything in the ring. The WWE booking has failed their build, but I've got more trust in Lesnar and Reigns to do their parts.

Vince did obviously want a better reaction for Reigns going into WM 31 but what's done is done at this point.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



looper007 said:


> Brock was getting cheered if he was staying or not. There's no if's or but's about it, Reign's is heading into a crowd ready to eat him alive. Why does anyone think cause Lesnar signed that things will change?


Re-read my post. I said Brock is going to get even MORE cheers now. Believe me, I know he was getting cheered either way. But now that he's staying? Maybe even more.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Why would Heyman choose Big Show over Brock? :lol I don't even remember this betrayal, but I think you're right. It's sad that it took Brock resigning for everyone to get invested in the match, but oh well.
> 
> I do think Reigns turns heel and that Lesnar should be able to string two sentences together as a face. I'm not trying to be shady, but there is some worry that Lesnar can't talk at all without Heyman. Since he's probably going to be part time, Reigns could use the services of Reigns more as he works on his mic skills.



Lesnar's a charismatic guy, he's just not very articulate. I think the fans understand that about him and would accept it as long as he keeps being presented as a dominant badass. He can be like the Undertaker, a guy that doesn't cut too many promos but gets the job done with his aura. The only problem is the part timer thing, they would have to be extremely creative to keep him in the chase with his limited dates. I hope they have a longterm plan for him and didn't just spontaneously resign him out of panic.

:lol Yeah Heyman was a kayfabe moron in storyline. Not only did Big Show lose the title quickly, but Heyman was stuck with Lesnar hounding his ^ss for the rest of the year lol


----------



## A-C-P

*ROMAN REIGNS Road To BITCH-ASSNESS*

From the interview with Beadle when Brock announced he was re-signing, part of me thinks Vince did not want that made public until after WM.

Great that Brock resigned, as he is one of my favorite parts of the WWE, still doesn't add much for this particular match for me other than joy that it is not the last time I get to see him. And Brock resigning sure as hell does not make up for the absolute awful build for the match at Mania, outside of a couple of Heyman promos.

I don't think Brock resigning changes what the planned outcome of the match was going to be, whatever that plan is.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



A-C-P said:


> From the interview with Beadle when Brock announced he was re-signing, part of me thinks Vince did not want that made public until after WM.
> 
> Great that Brock resigned, as he is one of my favorite parts of the WWE, still doesn't add much for this particular match for me other than joy that it is not the last time I get to see him. And Brock resigning sure as hell does not make up for the absolute awful build for the match at Mania, outside of a couple of Heyman promos.
> 
> I don't think Brock resigning changes what the planned outcome of the match was going to be, whatever that plan is.


Completely agree. I don't know why now that Brock is staying it would change the enjoyment of the match/feud for anyone, up to this point. Nothing has changed with this feud. Still the same shit build and Reigns is still going to win Sunday. :shrug


----------



## looper007

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Completely agree. I don't know why now that Brock is staying it would change the enjoyment of the match/feud for anyone, up to this point. Nothing has changed with this feud. Still the same shit build and Reigns is still going to win Sunday. :shrug


I think we (IWC) know how its going to go, I doubt the casual crowd will so they be thinking Lesnar is going to win cause he's unstoppable. To us we knew it be happening since Reigns won the RR.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> Completely agree. I don't know why now that Brock is staying it would change the enjoyment of the match/feud for anyone, up to this point. Nothing has changed with this feud. Still the same shit build and Reigns is still going to win Sunday. :shrug


There' s much more speculation on that then ever before now that Vince isn't stuck in a rut with the outcome. Now that Lesnar's staying, the door is open for a face run. Maybe Vince finally realized that the crowd reaction will be lopsided in Lesnar's favor and he might try to save himself the embarrassment.

Then again they just filmed a segment with Reigns and his familly, so i'm sure that a double turn wasn't planned until the last minute (if planned at all).


----------



## Mr. I

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Why would Heyman choose Big Show over Brock? :lol I don't even remember this betrayal, but I think you're right. It's sad that it took Brock resigning for everyone to get invested in the match, but oh well.
> 
> I do think Reigns turns heel and that Lesnar should be able to string two sentences together as a face. I'm not trying to be shady, but there is some worry that Lesnar can't talk at all without Heyman. Since he's probably going to be part time, Reigns could use the services of Reigns more as he works on his mic skills.


Brock doesn't need to talk. Just show up and crush people, that'll be a super face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> There' s much more speculation on that then ever before now that Vince isn't stuck in a rut with the outcome. Now that Lesnar's staying, the door is open for a face run. Maybe Vince finally realized that the crowd reaction will be lopsided in Lesnar's favor and he might try to save himself the embarrassment.
> 
> Then again, they just filmed a segment with Reigns and his familly, so i'm sure that a double turn wasn't planned until the last minute (if planned at all).


 I'm just saying I don't know why it would change the enjoyment of the feud up to this point. Up to this point it's been terrible. I would still be surprised if we see a double turn on Sunday. Not sure if Vince has the balls to turn Reigns heel *already*. If he does, he's conceding that he was wrong about Reigns being the top face, which is a huge thing for Vince to admit, especially so quickly. Guess we'll see.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Roman turning heel is not Vince conceding. This has been teased since after the Rumble and it's the right thing to do to reinvent Reigns' character. WWE failed Roman, not the other way around. He did his part in becoming #2 in merchandise and evolving in the ring.*


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm just saying I don't know why it would change the enjoyment of the feud up to this point. Up to this point it's been terrible. I would still be surprised if we see a double turn on Sunday. Not sure if Vince has the balls to turn Reigns heel *already*. If he does, he's conceding that he was wrong about Reigns being the top face, which is a huge thing for Vince to admit, especially so quickly. Guess we'll see.


I agree. It would be a huge blow to Vince's ego if he concedes to his year long plan being a failure, but it would be an even bigger blow if he stayed the course and his next top face goes on to get apathetic and hostile reactions for the rest of the year.

The build has been complete sh^t, I don't think there are many people who will openly deny that. The Lesnar re-sign just makes the possibilities for the outcome more interesting. It doesn't excuse or make up for the build in any way lol


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> I'm just saying I don't know why it would change the enjoyment of the feud up to this point. Up to this point it's been terrible. I would still be surprised if we see a double turn on Sunday. Not sure if Vince has the balls to turn Reigns heel *already*. If he does, he's conceding that he was wrong about Reigns being the top face, which is a huge thing for Vince to admit, especially so quickly. Guess we'll see.


I'm only excited because now I know that Brock won't half ass. He's not a ring general but when he goes into Beast mode, it's awesome to see. I think their match can rise above low expectations if it's similar to HHH/Foley.


----------



## Chrome

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Figured they wouldn't use Sasha with Snoop even though it made perfect sense to. :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I'm only excited because now I know that Brock won't half ass. He's not a ring general but when he goes into Beast mode, it's awesome to see. I think their match can rise above low expectations if it's similar to HHH/Foley.



I agree. Definitely ups the chances that Brock won't half ass it. Wasn't 100% sure he would do that anyway. But now, it should be a near definite that he won't. Wasn't referring to you, by the way, just so you know.


----------



## Cyon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

This changes nothing. Some people are forgetting that Vince is a stubborn man.

If he is dead set on making Roman Reigns the next face of the company as soon as possible, he is going to do anything to make that goal true. Not even Brock Lesnar re-signing can change that.

Reigns is going to win the title. He is not turning heel. Heyman will not betray Lesnar for Reigns. Lesnar will disappear for a couple months and come back as if whole thing never happened, and move on to some other opponent.

It does not matter how intense the crowd may boo Reigns or how much people online shit on it or ask for refunds or have the ratings tank or anything.

Vince Kennedy McMahon is that kind of man. He does not care about reactions or what anyone says. He cares about fulfilling his own wishes and satisfying his ego. Nothing else matters.



Spoiler: On the other hand



IF LESNAR RETAINS THO :mark: :mark: :mark:

Reigns winning the title and turning heel on post-WM RAW isn't as exciting, but at least it's something.



As for the match itself, I'd wager it's going to be mostly Lesnar beating up Reigns half the time, Reigns lying around while Lesnar taunts, then all of a sudden Reigns gets a comeback and spears him once for the pin.
I'm being way too cynical I'm sorry.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cyon said:


> This changes nothing. Some people are forgetting that Vince is a stubborn man.
> 
> If he is dead set on making Roman Reigns the next face of the company as soon as possible, he is going to do anything to make that goal true. Not even Brock Lesnar re-signing can change that.
> 
> Reigns is going to win the title. He is not turning heel. Heyman will not betray Lesnar for Reigns. Lesnar will disappear for a couple months and come back as if whole thing never happened, and move on to some other opponent.
> 
> It does not matter how intense the crowd may boo Reigns or how much people online shit on it or ask for refunds or have the ratings tank or anything.
> 
> *Vince Kennedy McMahon is that kind of man. He does not care about reactions or what anyone says. He cares about fulfilling his own wishes and satisfying his ego. Nothing else matters.*


So then why didn't Batista stay face last year and win the title at WM? Surely you're not one of those people who thought that the way things went down was the plan all along...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cyon said:


> This changes nothing. Some people are forgetting that Vince is a stubborn man.
> 
> If he is dead set on making Roman Reigns the next face of the company as soon as possible, he is going to do anything to make that goal true. Not even Brock Lesnar re-signing can change that.
> 
> Reigns is going to win the title. He is not turning heel. Heyman will not betray Lesnar for Reigns. Lesnar will disappear for a couple months and come back as if whole thing never happened, and move on to some other opponent.
> 
> It does not matter how intense the crowd may boo Reigns or how much people online shit on it or ask for refunds or have the ratings tank or anything.
> 
> Vince Kennedy McMahon is that kind of man. He does not care about reactions or what anyone says. He cares about fulfilling his own wishes and satisfying his ego. Nothing else matters.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: On the other hand
> 
> 
> 
> IF LESNAR RETAINS THO :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> Reigns winning the title and turning heel on post-WM RAW isn't as exciting, but at least it's something.
> 
> 
> 
> As for the match itself, I'd wager it's going to be mostly Lesnar beating up Reigns half the time, Reigns lying around while Lesnar taunts, then all of a sudden Reigns gets a comeback and spears him once for the pin.
> I'm being way too cynical I'm sorry.



Probably right. I'd like to see Reigns turn heel, because he's a terrible babyface. But at the same time, a heel turn might not be the answer, either. Heels are just as restricted as babyfaces are in today's WWE. Hell, maybe even more restricted considering they are supposed to be evil assholes, and there is nothing of the sort in today's WWE.

Also, if Reigns does turn heel, he is no longer the next face of the company. Vince isn't having a heel be the face of his company in this day and age. Afterall, it's still the PG era. Just saying. And god forbid Reigns fails as a heel or just gets XPac heat after awhile, then he's REALLY fucked.


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> So then why didn't Batista stay face last year and win the title at WM? Surely you're not one of those people who thought that the way things went down was the plan all along...


Indeed. The stubborn old man can take a "L" every once in a while.
@ShowStopper

Cena isn't going anywhere for a while. He's still the #1 guy and a safety net. That ensures that Reigns can turn heel. Becoming champion on Sunday does not mean he has replaced Cena as the face of the company. He can get retooled and develop his character; turning face a year from now and possibly officially becoming the guy. The WWE is still a John Cena world.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Indeed. The stubborn old man can take a "L" every once in a while.
> 
> @ShowStopper
> 
> Cena isn't going anywhere for a while. He's still the #1 guy and a safety net. That ensures that Reigns can turn heel. Becoming champion on Sunday does not mean he has replaced Cena as the face of the company. He can get retooled and develop his character; turning face a year from now and possibly officially becoming the guy. The WWE is still a John Cena world.


True. But I don't think there is any doubt that as of right now (and this can change on a dime, admittedly), that Vince views Reigns as his next poster boy. Even if Cena is still technically the face of the company, turning Reigns heel at WM definitely puts a dent in Vince's view of having Reigns be the next face of the company, IMO. Especially since Vince hates to admit he's wrong. If he turns Reigns heel, then I think Vince is starting to get alittle trigger happy with Reigns and perhaps starting to wonder about him. That said, I don't think Reigns is turning at WM anyway, but I guess we'll see.


----------



## The Bloodline

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

My bitterness from last night already started to go away with every Reigns interview I heard. Brock staying with WWE just made things even better. I didn't want Brock to leave and him staying makes things way more interesting IMO. That's more Brock matches in the future and they may even go with the double turn like I was hoping. Reigns can win with the double cross from Heyman after having a hell of a match. I'd be very satisfied, despite how disappointed i've been during this build up. My optimism is returning a bit.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> Indeed. The stubborn old man can take a "L" every once in a while.


If Vince truly never budged on his ideas, then the Lex Express would've ran wild into the new millennium looool


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



ShowStopper said:


> True. But I don't think there is any doubt that as of right now (and this can change on a dime, admittedly), that Vince views Reigns as his next poster boy. Even if Cena is still technically the face of the company, turning Reigns heel at WM definitely puts a dent in Vince's view of having Reigns be the next face of the company, IMO. Especially since Vince hates to admit he's wrong. If he turns Reigns heel, then I think Vince is starting to get alittle trigger happy with Reigns and perhaps starting to wonder about him. That said, I don't think Reigns is turning at WM anyway, but I guess we'll see.


I get where you're coming but changing course and adapting is not always a sign of ultimate failure. Vince can afford to take a few losses if the end game is to have Reigns' as Cena's successor. If what he's doing now isn't working, common sense dictates that changes must be made. What if Vince and Rock never had the foresight to alter the Rocky Maivia character? It's all about that evolution. And as @DAMN SKIPPY pointed out, Vince changed plans last year.


----------



## Cyon

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> So then why didn't Batista stay face last year and win the title at WM? Surely you're not one of those people who thought that the way things went down was the plan all along...


You bring up a good point. At the time, I was so sure Vince was going to have Batista win.

Now that I think about it, that last part of the previous post was my pessimism getting to me. Apologies.

I still think Reigns is winning the title and staying a face, and that Vince is pretty firm on getting Reigns as the next face. It's going to take some serious convincing to have him change his mind. Maybe he will take the crowd reactions of WM and post-WM RAW as a hint. Who knows. Sometimes, Vince is unpredictable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> If Vince truly never budged on his ideas, then the Lex Express would've ran wild into the new millennium looool


Younger Vince took chances when he had to. He changed his mind and went with Bret over Luger. Today's Vince is too set in his ways and if he really wants something, most likely he isnt changing it.


----------



## Bret Hart

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Hoping he proves me wrong Sunday and puts on a good match with Brock Leslar, just for his sake and for the fans' sake.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I get where you're coming but changing course and adapting is not always a sign of ultimate failure. Vince can afford to take a few losses if the end game is to have Reigns' as Cena's successor. If what he's doing now isn't working, common sense dictates that changes must be made. What if Vince and Rock never had the foresight to alter the Rocky Maivia character? It's all about that evolution. And as @DAMN SKIPPY pointed out, Vince changed plans last year.


Oh, it could happen. Anything can happen. Nothing is written in stone. WWE has proven that many times over. Vince is unstable and 70 years old.

But with them convincing Vince to change his mind just last year at this time with the Bryan/Batista situation and the fact that they wanted Vince to once again do it this year with Bryan subbing in for Reigns, and Vince was adamant about not caving in two years in a row. He didn't cave in. It doesn't mean he can't cave in about a Reigns heel turn, but I just don't see it happening. Vince caved in last year, gave the fans what they wanted. He's getting what he wants this year. Vince is as stubborn as he is unpredictable.

Plus, other than Meltzer discussing a heel turn and how *he* thinks it would be a good move, there have been no reports or rumors of it happening, either. It could happen, but I'd be surprised.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Cyon said:


> You bring up a good point. At the time, I was so sure Vince was going to have Batista win.
> 
> Now that I think about it, that last part of the previous post was my pessimism getting to me. Apologies.
> 
> I still think Reigns is winning the title and staying a face, and that Vince is pretty firm on getting Reigns as the next face. It's going to take some serious convincing to have him change his mind. Maybe he will take the crowd reactions of WM and post-WM RAW as a hint. Who knows. Sometimes, Vince is unpredictable.


No need to apologize, I saw where you were coming from and there was merit to your point. There's no denying that Vince is one stubborn bastard lol but, he's been known to change directions when his ideas really weren't working out at all. (more so when he had competition breathing down his neck).


----------



## Empress

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I hope the senile old man has a lucid moment and does what's necessary. He did do the smart thing and resign Lesnar. I'm sure he didn't come cheap but Brock just gave most a reason to care about this main event. Either you'll tune in to see Reigns get thrown around like a rag doll or have him turn heel. It's sad this is the first time I'm excited about this match. Only the WWE would play with their fans like this.


----------



## Blade Runner

*re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> I hope the senile old man has a lucid moment and does what's necessary. He did do the smart thing and resign Lesnar. I'm sure he didn't come cheap but Brock just gave most a reason to care about this main event. Either you'll tune in to see Reigns get thrown around like a rag doll or have him turn heel. It's sad this is the first time I'm excited about this match. Only the WWE would play with their fans like this.


I cared about it near the end because trainwrecks can be fun to watch, but if they can find a way to repair their f^ck ups and somehow make right to the fans they pissed off then i'll give them all the props in the world. (Y)


btw, you really need to play the Benny Hill theme song while looking at your sig. Trust me it's worth it :lol


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

So with the news of Brock signing a long-term contract with the WWE and turning super-babyface, speculations about Reigns' heel turn seem to come true. Will Heyman screw Lesnar? Lets wait for few more days...


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

I'm not sure Heyman will screw Brock and that may have been in Brock's contract but I am pretty sure Reigns is still winning. Maybe The Rock will screw Brock to set up a match between the two next year.


----------



## RLStern

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Last year I thought Batista was winning the main event of Wrestlemania 30, thus leading to me being even more happy and relieved when Daniel Bryan won.

Same could happen this year, I don't want Brock Lesnar or Roman Reigns leaving Wrestlemania 31 as champion.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Reigns' segment on Conan was great. I'll post it here when it gets uploaded.*


----------



## tbp82

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

If you watched Sportsnation and Conan today how can you not see why WWE sees money in Roman Reigns?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> If you watched Sportsnation and Conan today how can you not see why WWE sees money in Roman Reigns?


By listening to the crowd's reaction to him at WWE events, not to mention his awfulness at being a babyface?

Note: He can improve as a babyface. Just talking about up to this point.


----------



## tbp82

ShowStopper said:


> By listening to the crowd's reaction to him at WWE events, not to mention his awfulness at being a babyface?
> 
> Note: He can improve as a babyface. Just talking about up to this point.


What about listening to reactions at house shows?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Empress said:


> @ShowStopper
> 
> Cena isn't going anywhere for a while. He's still the #1 guy and a safety net. That ensures that Reigns can turn heel. Becoming champion on Sunday does not mean he has replaced Cena as the face of the company. He can get retooled and develop his character; turning face a year from now and possibly officially becoming the guy. The WWE is still a John Cena world.


And Roman Reigns still needs to whoop John Cena's ass on his own! I hope they have a match one day while Roman is heel and he wins.

*Superman vs. Ultraman (Evil Superman)*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultraman_(comics)

*"ULTRAMAN PUNCH!" lol*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> What about listening to reactions at house shows?


What does it matter if he gets cheered at house shows if he doesn't on televised events nearly as much? No one sees house shows except that particular arena. They need to get those cheers for him on televised events somehow.


----------



## tbp82

ShowStopper said:


> What does it matter if he gets cheered at house shows if he doesn't on televised events nearly as much? No one sees house shows except that particular arena. They need to get those cheers for him on televised events somehow.


You stated "listening to crowd reaction at WWE event" so I just assumed that a house show was a WWE event that had a crowd they could listen to.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> You stated "listening to crowd reaction at WWE event" so I just assumed that a house show was a WWE event that had a crowd they could listen to.


Should have said a televised event. Because that's where people around the country/world can see hear pops.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Watching Roman on these talk shows is painful to watch.

He seems like a such a chill dude when he's being natural that I want to like him SO badly. It's aggravating. 

fpalm WWE, you fools............you goddamn fools.


----------



## tbp82

DGenerationMC said:


> Watching Roman on these talk shows is painful to watch.
> 
> He seems like a such a chill dude when he's being natural that I want to like him SO badly. It's aggravating.
> 
> fpalm WWE, you fools............you goddamn fools.


Its all good. His performances today were just as important if not more important for his WWE Main Event future than anything hes done.


----------



## tbp82

HornetsNest said:


> He was #2 in arena sales. That's all we know. We don't know if he was #2 overall. He wasn't even #2 in the most important category. Online sales were greater than arena sales in 2014. Ambrose was #2 in online sales at the time that list came out and was #1 over Thanksgiving weekend when the WWE shattered single weekend records.
> 
> So, no, have similar sales figures as a guy booked like a jobber when you're being booked as a main eventer and the next top face is not "doing your part."
> 
> And he hasn't evolved at all in the ring.
> 
> Nice try, kiddo.


Reigns was #3 in online sales.


----------



## The5150

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Reigns should've went over Cena at this year's Mania for the Title. He would've been cheered.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The5150 said:


> Reigns should've went over Cena at this year's Mania for the Title. He would've been cheered.


There's always next year :cena


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The5150 said:


> Reigns should've went over Cena at this year's Mania for the Title. He would've been cheered.


No he wouldn't have.

Firstly, because WWE would have still had him cut promos which would be botch ridden or poorly delivered and Cena would completely outclass him in every aspect of that feud. 

If Roman was booked as the silent ass-kicker right from the get go without all the cheesy satellite promos, The Sufferin succotash/Beanstalk promos and everything else WWE made him do that was out of his comfort zone then maybe? 

Even then though he wouldn't have been very interesting as a character would he? 

He is miles away form being ''ready''. He should have either been in this Intercontinental ladder match or facing Rusev. 

Arguably Ryback deserved the Rusev rub more than Reigns too so i wouldn't even have give him that match personally. 

He's just so far away from were he needs to be to even be close to what they want him to be. 

No main event feud would've gotten him really over going into it. The damage was done Pre Rumble.


----------



## tbp82

Marrakesh said:


> No he wouldn't have.
> 
> Firstly, because WWE would have still had him cut promos which would be botch ridden or poorly delivered and Cena would completely outclass him in every aspect of that feud.
> 
> If Roman was booked as the silent ass-kicker right from the get go without all the cheesy satellite promos, The Sufferin succotash/Beanstalk promos and everything else WWE made him do that was out of his comfort zone then maybe?
> 
> Even then though he wouldn't have been very interesting as a character would he?
> 
> He is miles away form being ''ready''. He should have either been in this Intercontinental ladder match or facing Rusev.
> 
> Arguably Ryback deserved the Rusev rub more than Reigns too so i wouldn't even have give him that match personally.
> 
> He's just so far away from were he needs to be to even be close to what they want him to be.
> 
> No main event feud would've gotten him really over going into it. The damage was done Pre Rumble.


Gotta disagree. The guy got a heros welcome the week before the rumble. Any hate toward him was due to his push over Bryan. If you flipped the two at the rumble none of this happens.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

*Clips from Conan: *
http://teamcoco.com/video/roman-reigns-buttcheek-bandit

http://teamcoco.com/video/roman-rei...hbCI6OSwidHlwZSI6InJlbGF0ZWQiLCJpZCI6ODgzNjN9

*Bonus WWE 2k15 clip for those who haven't seen it:*
http://teamcoco.com/video/twitch-hi...hbCI6OSwidHlwZSI6InJlbGF0ZWQiLCJpZCI6ODgzNjN9


----------



## tbp82

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Just wondering which way we think Reigns is going now with all this Lesnar re-signing talk and Lesnar being the new favorite to win the next match. Win or Lose what do you think will be Reigns post Mania feud.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Just wondering which way we think Reigns is going now with all this Lesnar re-signing talk and Lesnar being the new favorite to win the next match. Win or Lose what do you think will be Reigns post Mania feud.


*
Heyman turns on Lesnar and joins Reigns, then scorned babyface Lesnar haunts Reigns and Heyman like Dean did to Seth, except he won't look like a complete loser while doing it.*


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> Just wondering which way we think Reigns is going now with all this Lesnar re-signing talk and Lesnar being the new favorite to win the next match. Win or Lose what do you think will be Reigns post Mania feud.


If he wins Sheamus. If he loses i have no idea and i doubt WWE do either right now given it was probably not even an option until Brock re-signed. 

Mark Henry maybe would make sense if he loses.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Heyman turns on Lesnar and joins Reigns, then scorned babyface Lesnar haunts Reigns and Heyman like Dean did to Seth, except he won't look like a complete loser while doing it.*


Already SAW that back in 03 with Heyman/Show/Team Angle & Kurt himself don't really think Regins/Heyman measures up not that Brock as a face worked all that well before either....






:jbl "And you watch it all MAGGLE for just 9.99 on the WWE Network when we finally bother to upload the years 20002 & 2003 for just 9.99 MAGGLE"


----------



## tbp82

Marrakesh said:


> If he wins Sheamus. If he loses i have no idea and i doubt WWE do either right now given it was probably not even an option until Brock re-signed.
> 
> Mark Henry maybe would make sense if he loses.


In the Henry scenario is Reigns heel or face.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



HornetsNest said:


> Yes, I know. He wasn't #2 in the more important of the two categories. So unless we know the exact figures for each category, we can't say he was #2 overall. Regardless, that report stated he was FAR behind Cena. And Ambrose sold a ton of online merch (which was more important than arena sales in 2014) a couple of months after that list came out. So Reigns was basically on par with Ambrose, who was a jobber.
> 
> That's not something to be proud of for a guy being pushed as the top face.


But not bad for a guy whose in the bizz for 4-5 years and the whole world hating on him. Just think someone who sucks and fail at everything but still getting sales lmfao


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> In the Henry scenario is Reigns heel or face.


I think Henry probably attacks him for losing to Lesnar after he gave him his seal of approval or something along those lines. 

I don't believe Reigns will go heel and if he does then my opinion is that he should go it alone and find a new gimmick. 

They should not be looking to make him Paul Heymans new client. It won't work. 

Brock/Heyman need to stay together and Reigns needs to find his own character.


----------



## BarneyArmy

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Do you guys think if Bryan didn't announce himself in the rumble Reigns wouldn't be getting booed right now?


----------



## tbp82

BarneyArmy said:


> Do you guys think if Bryan didn't announce himself in the rumble Reigns wouldn't be getting booed right now?


I believe that absolutely.


----------



## HBK 3:16

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



tbp82 said:


> I believe that absolutely.


Nah, Reigns would still be getting booed.


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BarneyArmy said:


> Do you guys think if Bryan didn't announce himself in the rumble Reigns wouldn't be getting booed right now?


I still think the backlash would be there. Reigns was getting boo'd for winning the Rumble in Philly, Bryan or not IMO, Bryan being there as well made it worse I will definitely admit that though.

And with or without Bryan on the show the last couple months since the Rumble I don't think the reaction for Reigns would be much different.

The whole Reigns push thing has gone WAY beyond that he is just not Bryan at this point. And the fact the WWE couldn't see it coming (or whatever the reason is) they have screwed up a rub that was 20+ years in the making.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BarneyArmy said:


> Do you guys think if Bryan didn't announce himself in the rumble Reigns wouldn't be getting booed right now?


He'd be getting weak reactions regardless imo. He would not have been able to do anything to justify his position on the card to the audience with WWE's poor booking and his own limited abilities.


----------



## Stone Hot

BarneyArmy said:


> Do you guys think if Bryan didn't announce himself in the rumble Reigns wouldn't be getting booed right now?


Yes big time


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



HornetsNest said:


> You're really not very bright.
> 
> Who was he outselling at the time the list came out? The list was for *a period of 1 month* - a month in which Ambrose was out for most of it and Bryan was out for all of it. He was outselling people like Usos, Sheamus, etc, in arena sales. He was booked as one of the top guys and was outselling midcarders. He wasn't even able to outsell Ambrose in the more important of the two categories.
> 
> That's not profitable for one of the top guys. When you're one of the top guys you're expected sell at or near the same level as Cena. You're also expected to elevate the brand and to move ratings. Something he has failed to do.


He has moved ratings. 



















































Downward. :ha :troll


----------



## Triple-B

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BarneyArmy said:


> Do you guys think if Bryan didn't announce himself in the rumble Reigns wouldn't be getting booed right now?


No question.
This is one month before the Rumble:





You can't deny DB had an effect, I am not saying he is 100% the reason (poor booking choices playing a big role, but in some fans minds it should be DB in the main event)


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BarneyArmy said:


> Do you guys think if Bryan didn't announce himself in the rumble Reigns wouldn't be getting booed right now?


Seeing as Bryan wasn't the only person the fans were preferring to see win over Reigns, then no. This "Bryan or nothing" mentality isn't as prominent as some will have you believe.


----------



## Xander45

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*

Saw a bit of him on Conan, they start by talking about his hair, then end with them talking about his hair too


----------



## CookiePuss

From the few clips I've seen, Reigns was great on Conan. Very likable guy IRL.


----------



## Xchamp

Saw some clips of Reigns on Conan. My goodness, he wore the ugliest suit I've seen in a long time. No fashion policy here, but that thing was tragic. Didn't seem to fit him, also a horrible choice of a shirt underneath it. Looked really bad if you ask me. 
Other than that, the interview was OK. He had a funny moment where he called one of his female fans "a buttcheak bandit", because she grabbed his ass while he was doing his coming-out-of-the-crowd routine.


----------



## McCringleberry

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



BarneyArmy said:


> Do you guys think if Bryan didn't announce himself in the rumble Reigns wouldn't be getting booed right now?


Depends. If they still booked the RR to make all the faces look like ass then Reigns would still get booed. Maybe not as bad but still pretty bad.


----------



## The Bloodline

Guess Reigns was picked as the poster boy for this partnership, hes on the cover of http://www.tapout.com

*"We are proud to announce that ‪#‎Tapout‬ is the official fitness & training partner of 
WWE!"*


----------



## tbp82

Hearing something with Reigns and a Snickers promotion to.


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



DarkLady said:


> It's probably because there's suddenly a very tiny bit of hope Roman will be beaten and buried and never forced on us again.
> 
> In all seriousness, though, I don't understand attitudes like yours. People hate the match less now, and somehow this makes them hypocrites? How? Change of circumstance = change of opinion. If something bad is going to happen and then you find out that maybe it won't happen after all, wouldn't it be perfectly sensible to be a little more optimistic?


What attitude? I didn't say it was hypocritical at all.

Just amazing how one guys announcement changes the landscape of the match and completely makes the match interesting. Stating the obvious. The match is 10x less predictable and now more interesting to watch. That's pretty much it.


----------



## Winter's cooling

Honestly?The match could still suck if Vince and co are too hell-bend on protecting Reigns.They have to let THE BEAST loose, but i doubt they will.In any case, i expect a lot of cringeness in the form of Reigns powering out of german suplex holds....


----------



## Marrakesh

cookiepuss said:


> From the few clips I've seen, Reigns was great on Conan. Very likable guy IRL.


Undeniably. However being a nice nice guy does not crossover into being a compelling wrestling character. 

You have to be able to act and convey emotions and a message effectively. This is unfortunately what he fails at. 

People rag on his wrestling ability but really that's just nitpicking and not the issue because that has improved and will continue to do so in that regard. 

The real problem is whether or not you can teach someone to connect with an audience verbally whilst portraying a character and acting when they are as bad as he is at it. 

Another thing i just want to add, some people act like Wrestling fans are these rabid wolves who will shit on anything when they don't get what they want but this isn't true at all. They will only shit on it if it isn't good. 

There have been plenty of performers who have won crowds over mid match or mid promo. Wrestling fans always react if you give them something worth reacting to. 

No one wants to shit on anything we want it to be good and if the fans boo because they are skeptical then you have to prove them wrong. 

Reigns has failed to prove anybody wrong over the course of the last two months. 

This post isn't solely directed at the guy i was quoting by the way, just rambling with my thoughts really.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Wynter

Roman's suit is so tragic :lmao It's like he forgets he's not chunky anymore and keeps buying his suits in the wrong size. Or he's wearings Sika's clothes.

All I know, why no one told that boy to go get a tailor :no:

Still, he had a nice interview and interacted well with Conan


----------



## looper007

It's amazing to think if you have WWE machine behind you what they do to promote you.

Last year Bryan didn't get a sniff of this kind of stuff going into WM 30, even though he was more over and had the better storyline.

Reigns gets Conan and snickers ads and is pretty much hated by nearly a large section of the fans.

To anyone saying Reigns is turning heel lol.


----------



## Green Light

DGenerationMC said:


>


Do y'all think Ambrose lets his Shield bros run a train on Renee?


----------



## Wynter

looper007 said:


> It's amazing to think if you have WWE machine behind you what they do to promote you.
> 
> Last year Bryan didn't get a sniff of this kind of stuff going into WM 30, even though he was more over and had the better storyline.
> 
> Reigns gets Conan and snickers ads and is pretty much hated by nearly a large section of the fans.
> 
> To anyone saying Reigns is turning heel lol.


That doesn't mean anything. They set up with Seth with Stewart and whored that shit out. Being put on talk shows and a lot of promoting isn't exclusive to faces.

Seth has been part of a lot of promoting, magazines, interviews etc. If he had his own thread, you'd see how much they put into him too. 

But you are right about if the machine is behind you, they will go the extra mile. I'm sure even Dean would have some stuff, but he said he doesn't want to be famous and have his face plastered everywhere.

Doing a movie doesn't count because it's a straight to DVD WWE bullshit :lol
. 

Bryan did a lot interviews and stuff for Mania, but nothing like signing him up with Snickers and shit. At least not from my recollection. Though, I thought Bryan did get on a late night show??


----------



## #Mark

Reigns was great on Conan. It's baffling how much they handicap their performers on the mic.. Just by watching their programming I would have never believed Reigns could be this engaging and comfortable on a microphone in front of an audience.


----------



## DemBoy

Wynter said:


> That doesn't mean anything. They set up with Seth with Stewart and whored that shit out. Being put on talk shows and a lot of promoting isn't exclusive to faces.
> 
> Seth has been part of a lot of promoting, magazines, interviews etc. If he had his own thread, you'd see how much they put into him too.
> 
> But you are right about if the machine is behind you, they will go the extra mile. I'm sure even Dean would have some stuff, but he said he doesn't want to be famous and have his face plastered everywhere.
> 
> Doing a movie doesn't count because it's a straight to DVD WWE bullshit :lol
> .
> 
> Bryan did a lot interviews and stuff for Mania, but nothing like signing him up with Snickers and shit. At least not from my recollection. Though, I thought Bryan did get on a late night show??


Bryan didn't get on a night show or got an ESPN appearance or an ad for anything and for that alone, you can see how the WWE did not planned his huge moment AT ALL last year and if Stewart didn't have responded to Rollins, the whole jab at the Daily Show would've been swept under the rug too.

With all this mainstream exposure Roman's getting, the only thing that could've save him, which was turning him heel, is almost impossible to do now.


----------



## looper007

Wynter said:


> That doesn't mean anything. They set up with Seth with Stewart and whored that shit out. Being put on talk shows and a lot of promoting isn't exclusive to faces.
> 
> Seth has been part of a lot of promoting, magazines, interviews etc. If he had his own thread, you'd see how much they put into him too.
> 
> But you are right about if the machine is behind you, they will go the extra mile. I'm sure even Dean would have some stuff, but he said he doesn't want to be famous and have his face plastered everywhere.
> 
> Doing a movie doesn't count because it's a straight to DVD WWE bullshit :lol
> .
> 
> Bryan did a lot interviews and stuff for Mania, but nothing like signing him up with Snickers and shit. At least not from my recollection. *Though, I thought Bryan did get on a late night show??*


Nope not to my recollection Wynter. I understand it but its so unfair that you can't at least get all the guys main eventing on talk shows and get them advertising. Bryan did interviews but nothing at the scale they got Reigns doing.

I think Dean knows that WWE machine aren't behind him as they are of his two ex shield teammates going by the way they've booked him since going out on his own.

Hasn't Summer Rae, Lana, Ted Dibaise Brodus Clay and Mr Kennedy get roles in B movies for WWE. So I wouldn't as you said take those serious, I'm sure the guys and girls are happy to do it cause they don't have to tour.

They have gone all out For Reigns to be fair.


----------



## Wynter

DemBoy said:


> Bryan didn't get on a night show or got an ESPN appearance or an ad for anything and for that alone, you can see how the WWE did not planned his huge moment AT ALL last year and if Stewart didn't have responded to Rollins, the whole jab at the Daily Show would've been swept under the rug too.
> 
> With all this mainstream exposure Roman's getting, the only thing that could've save him, which was turning him heel, is almost impossible to do now.



As I said, anyone who follows what Seth does outside of WWE, knows he gets a lot of chances to be promoted. Magazines, interviews etc. Hell, WWE put a video on their youtube channel and their site showing the behind the scenes of Seth doing the photoshoot for one of the magazines.

And honestly? I wouldn't be surprised if this Jon Stewart thing was pre-planned. Seth just happens to suddenly mention Stewart, a big wrestling fan?? And soon after Stewart is cutting a promo and WWE has all this promotion for it not too long after? That shit was up on WWE's youtube within minutes lol

They didn't even have to promote it like they did. Bryan has been party of many mainstream things and WWE doesn't blink an eye :shrug

Seth and Roman are some of the select few who WWE is behind. I'm not disputing they're constantly fucking over Bryan. I actually was agreeing and showing the ways they do stuff for others and can't give Bryan shit except for the Connor thing. And even that isn't so black and white.


----------



## Wynter

looper007 said:


> Nope not to my recollection Wynter. I understand it but its so unfair that you can't at least get all the guys main eventing on talk shows and get them advertising. Bryan did interviews but nothing at the scale they got Reigns doing.
> 
> I think Dean knows that WWE machine aren't behind him as they are of his two ex shield teammates going by the way they've booked him since going out on his own.
> 
> Hasn't Summer Rae, Lana, Ted Dibaise Brodus Clay and Mr Kennedy get roles in B movies for WWE. So I wouldn't as you said take those serious, I'm sure the guys and girls are happy to do it cause they don't have to tour.
> 
> They have gone all out For Reigns to be fair.


Have you listened to Dean Ambrose interviews?? He has NO desire to be in shit like this. All he wants to do is wrestle. He doesn't want to be the John Cena type where's he's everywhere and doesn't want to be known outside of the wrestling community. Dean is happy with being popular in wrestling but still having the luxury in walking to the store without being known unless he comes across a wrestling fan.

Dean is happy where he's at and Vince probably knows that. Only Dean's fans are upset he isn't number one. Dean doesn't want to be mainstream. It has nothing to do with him not getting pushed to that height. It's all about Dean not wanting to deal with what comes with being a top guy.

Dean has already stated Vince likes him and Dean is one of the few Vince feels is grabbing for the Brass Ring.

Now Seth? He's just like Roman. He wants to be number one, THE guy. He basks in the attention and has no problem being on magazine covers and shit :lol


----------



## Vox Machina

Reigns is absolutely not turning heel, guys. This new shirt, all the mainstream media things they have him doing, it's to build a new top face.


----------



## tbp82

To be honest and reasonable anyone would rather Reigns be on tv representing their company than Bryan.


----------



## Wynter

Soul Cat said:


> Reigns is absolutely not turning heel, guys. This new shirt, all the mainstream media things they have him doing, it's to build a new top face.


Sol! Get out of here with your negative voodoo crap. Don't put such nasty into the atmosphere!

Get out, demon! :lmao










I don't know if this was already posted. Too lazy to look  Another clip from Conan

http://teamcoco.com/video/roman-reigns-incredible-hair


----------



## DemBoy

Wynter said:


> As I said, anyone who follows what Seth does outside of WWE, knows he gets a lot of chances to be promoted. Magazines, interviews etc. Hell, WWE put a video on their youtube channel and their site showing the behind the scenes of Seth doing the photoshoot for one of the magazines.
> 
> And honestly? I wouldn't be surprised if this Jon Stewart thing was pre-planned. Seth just happens to suddenly mention Stewart, a big wrestling fan?? And soon after Stewart is cutting a promo and WWE has all this promotion for it not too long after? That shit was up on WWE's youtube within minutes lol
> 
> They didn't even have to promote it like they did. Bryan has been party of many mainstream things and WWE doesn't blink an eye :shrug
> 
> Seth and Roman are some of the select few who WWE is behind. I'm not disputing they're constantly fucking over Bryan. I actually was agreeing and showing the ways they do stuff for others and can't give Bryan shit except for the Connor thing. And even that isn't so black and white.


Maybe they're high on Seth like you said and maybe that thing with Stewart was pre-planned or maybe not, WWE takes a lot of jabs at a lot of mainstream stuff all the time and most of the times never leads to anything.

Either way, no one is in the same breath of Roman Reigns when it comes to who WWE is really behind. WWE is handling Roman like he is some sort of potential crossover mega star like Hogan, The Rock or Austin were back then and they're marketing him that way by booking all these outside the ring appearances.

Anyways, what i'm trying to say is that the WWE is behind one guy only, they really don't care about anyone else right now. Now, if Seth started to bang some c-list celebrity, he might get promoted more outside the WWE.


----------



## King-of-the-World

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

Just watched The Destruction of The Shield, and even THAT mentioned his hair. LOL. 

Also, it made it even more clear (and sickening) that Reigns is nothing but a bloodline and look, especially directly following the history of the other guys, who fought tooth and nail to make it.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Can the defenders and boot lickers tell me how great his build up has been to WM? I'd love to hear it because it's one of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Ham and Egger said:


> Can the defenders and boot lickers tell me how great his build up has been to WM? I'd love to hear it because it's one of the worst I've ever seen.


I don't think anyone could argue that this was a good RTW, but I think the matches will deliver a good show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yeah, I'm not too sure about a Reigns heel turn now.

It's been a very weird week so far.


----------



## Marv95

All these promotions and mainstream appearances mean nothing for whether or not Reigns turns imo. He _can_ remain face but this stuff won't deter him from turning, especially when Vince and co. can change crap in the last minute.

Keep in mind that a face of a company doesn't have to be an actual face.


----------



## Reaper of Death

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

LOL ever notice that most Reigns haters are butthurt Daniel Bryan fans?


----------



## Ham and Egger

Fighter Daron said:


> I don't think anyone could argue that this was a good RTW, but I think the matches will deliver a good show.


The match will be 90% Lesnar 10% Reigns. The enjoyment will be the beating Reigns will take.


----------



## tbp82

The Snickers thing got me puzzled a bit. Eat a Snickers lose the title match. I'm sure Snickers or their parent corporation will be happy about that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ham and Egger said:


> The match will be 90% Lesnar 10% Reigns. The enjoyment will be the beating Reigns will take.


The match is going to be The Passion of The Roman. I hope he has his selling boots on.


----------



## Wynter

Suddenly Brock is a ring general to everyone :drake1


----------



## -XERO-

> The Passion of The Roman


Hmmmmmmmm.... :hmm:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> Seeing as Bryan wasn't the only person the fans were preferring to see win over Reigns, then no. This "Bryan or nothing" mentality isn't as prominent as some will have you believe.


*Too bad this argument has been proven to be complete BS. You can't use this as a double standard when saying "Oh last year they just wanted anyone but Batista, that's why they were cheering Reigns." then turn around and assert the notion that they seriously wanted Rusev to win from the start. This argument also gets destroyed by the :fact that Bryan fans are having meltdowns about him losing to Ziggler despite two months ago saying he should have won the Rumble instead of Reigns. So Ziggler's supposedly credible enough to win the Rumble and face Lesnar out of nowhere with his shit booking, but all of a sudden it's a problem for him to beat Bryan? Yeah no.*


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Too bad this argument has been proven to be complete BS. You can't use this as a double standard when saying "Oh last year they just wanted anyone but Batista, that's why they were cheering Reigns." then turn around and assert the notion that they seriously wanted Rusev to win from the start.*


I knew that Rusev was only because of the circumstances because he was the only person left. He wasn't getting much love before he wound up in the final 2 spot. But there's also the fact that Ambrose, Ziggler, Mizdow, and Cesaro were getting cheered during that match, too. Even Bray Wyatt, the guy who eliminated Bryan to begin with. Bryan coming back and declaring that he's going to enter the Royal Rumble put everyone in the hot seat, not just Reigns.



Legit BOSS said:


> This argument also gets destroyed by the :fact that Bryan fans are having meltdowns about him losing to Ziggler despite two months ago saying he should have won the Rumble instead of Reigns. So Ziggler's supposedly credible enough to win the Rumble and face Lesnar out of nowhere with his shit booking, but all of a sudden it's a problem for him to beat Bryan? Yeah no.[/B]


Why would Ziggler be credible NOW? We're less than a week away from Wrestlemania and he hasn't done anything noteworthy since Survivor Series. Let's say he had won the Royal Rumble. Let's say that Ziggler was going to be the guy the company wanted to back up until Wrestlemania 31. Would Ziggler be having meaningless matches in the midcard and be used as cannon fodder for the Authority, all the while being deprived of any significant victories? Of course not. The Royal Rumble winner is usually guaranteed strong booking, at least match wise. Reigns has only been pinned twice since the Rumble, via interference BTW, and he got his revenge in the same night. Had Ziggler been on a hot streak ever since being the WWE's co-savior along with Sting at Survivor Series, I don't think anyone would be complaining.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> I knew that Rusev was only because of the circumstances because he was the only person left. He wasn't getting much love before he wound up in the final 2 spot. But there's also the fact that Ambrose, Ziggler, Mizdow, and Cesaro were getting cheered during that match, too. Even Bray Wyatt, the guy who eliminated Bryan to begin with. Bryan coming back and declaring that he's going to enter the Royal Rumble put everyone in the hot seat, not just Reigns.


*Yet when Bryan was put in the IC title with Ambrose and Ziggler, there was still outrage about him being so far above them that it's an insult. You know this, and you know that I am not referring to you, as you try to be as objective as possible despite not liking Reigns and being a Bryan fan.*




> Why would Ziggler be credible NOW? We're almost a week away from Wrestlemania and he hasn't done anything noteworthy since Survivor Series. Let's say he had won the Royal Rumble. Let's say that Ziggler was going to be the guy the company wanted to back up until Wrestlemania 31. Would Ziggler be having meaningless matches in the midcard and be used as cannon fodder for the Authority, all the while being deprived of any significant victories? Of course not. The Royal Rumble winner is usually guaranteed strong booking, at least match wise. Reigns has only been pinned twice since the Rumble, via interference BTW, and he got his revenge in the same night. Had Ziggler been on a hot streak ever since being the WWE's co-savior along with Sting at Survivor Series, I don't think anyone would be complaining.


*Lets be serious here: Ziggler was only a substitute for Reigns. They never had any plans for him. That was Reigns' moment to look super credible going into the Rumble and they gave it to Ziggler because Reigns was injured, no one gave a fuck about the rest of the team, and there would have been a collective eye roll if Cena overcame the odds yet again. Reigns has been pinned the same amount of times in the last 3 months as he had been for all of 2014(2 losses to Bray Wyatt). Ziggler was geeked out for the entire year of 2014, taking Curb Stomps for no reason and getting pinned clean week after week as the IC Champion. Their booking is not comparable.*


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



Legit BOSS said:


> *Yet when Bryan was put in the IC title with Ambrose and Ziggler, there was still outrage about him being so far above them that it's an insult. You know this, and you know that I am not referring to you, as you try to be as objective as possible despite not liking Reigns and being a Bryan fan.*


I know that but all that tells me is that Bryan would've been their first choice rather than their only choice, at least on a wide scale. I've seen people here who won't accept anyone but Bryan but when you consider that Ambrose and Ziggler are IWC favorites, I don't think it's a huge stretch to assume that a Ziggler or Ambrose win would've been met with as much vitriol as Reigns'.



Legit BOSS said:


> *Lets be serious here: Ziggler was only a substitute for Reigns. They never had any plans for him. That was Reigns' moment to look super credible going into the Rumble and they gave it to Ziggler because Reigns was injured, no one gave a fuck about the rest of the team, and there would have been a collective eye roll if Cena overcame the odds yet again. Reigns has been pinned the same amount of times in the last 3 months as he had been for all of 2014(2 losses to Bray Wyatt). Ziggler was geeked out for the entire year of 2014, taking Curb Stomps for no reason and getting pinned clean week after week as the IC Champion. Their booking is not comparable.*


It may not be comparable to Reigns but acceptable enough to be considered a Rumble winner and a credible choice that most fans would be happy with? I think so, at least right after Survivor Series. At that point, Ziggler had just saved the WWE from the Authority and he didn't have the IC anchor to give him unnecessary losses. With a little bit of competent booking between that time and the Rumble, I think Ziggler would've been a solid second option behind Bryan, in a class of his own and away from Wyatt and Ambrose.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: ROMAN REIGNS Road To Wrestlemania*



The True Believer said:


> I know that but all that tells me is that Bryan would've been their first choice rather than their only choice, at least on a wide scale. I've seen people here who won't accept anyone but Bryan but when you consider that Ambrose and Ziggler are IWC favorites, I don't think it's a huge stretch to assume that a Ziggler or Ambrose win would've been met with as much vitriol as Reigns'.


*No, it wouldn't be met with as much salt, but some people act like they'd be completely ok with Ziggler or Ambrose winning and it's far from the truth. They showed their true colors when Bryan was injected into the IC title picture.*





> It may not be comparable to Reigns but acceptable enough to be considered a Rumble winner and a credible choice that most fans would be happy with? I think so, at least right after Survivor Series. At that point, Ziggler had just saved the WWE from the Authority and he didn't have the IC anchor to give him unnecessary losses. With a little bit of competent booking between that time and the Rumble, I think Ziggler would've been a solid second option behind Bryan, in a class of his own and away from Wyatt and Ambrose.


*The problem with that is WWE is too good at manipulating :facts and rewriting history. If you were halfway paying attention, you'd think Sting was in the match for 30 minutes and took out The Authority by himself. They've effectively made Ziggler's win an afterthought and given all credit to Sting. It's always :cole "OH MY, THE VIGILANTE! HE COST THE AUTHORITY THEIR JOBS!" They never wanted Ziggler to be a credible threat. They just threw the IWC a bone until Reigns was cleared for competition again. *


----------



## LaMelo

I can't wait to see Roman get crowned Sunday! I hope he tells the fans to stick it!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580913815950389249x2km14s_s-nation-interview-march-24-2015-full-video-hd-quality_fun









*Reigns says he won't be in the suit on Monday. The dream is dead :cry*


----------



## Korvin

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I'm a fan of Reigns but i'll agree that he isn't ready for this. Maybe in a year but its too soon now. Especially when he was gone for a bit last year.

What happened during the ending of RAW should be mostly WWEs fault. Whoever comes up with that sort of crap should be blamed.

What other choice did they have though? Have Cena overcome the odds after he lost to Lesnar several times last year? Have Bryan overcome the odds and win the championship during the second WrestleMania in a row? Yeah, that will get him hated and stale just as much as Cena quick. Lets not forget that they listened to the smarks last time and gave Bryan that big push... and then they had to come up with different plans for the rest of the year after Bryan got hurt.

So who else? Ambrose? There is no one else that could even be remotely credible enough to face Lesnar at WrestleMania after Lesnar tossed Cena over his head 50 times.

So in conclusion, the WWE themself is mostly to blame.. not Reigns.

By the way, I keep seeing "Reigns isn't over" but all of this buzz about how much he sucks says otherwise. Which is why I wish that they would just turn him heel already.


----------



## joeycalz

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

He's turning heel at Wrestlemania. "I can and I will" can also be played up into a paranoid heel shtick. They can easily spin The Rock's involvement at the Rumble as an "insurance policy" so Reigns assured himself at least the Wrestlemania main event. If by some chance the original plan goes through, he's getting massacred on the following RAW, and then those reactions will linger until the moment where he finally does lose the title, which would effectively be turning him heel anyway. Every great face that this company ever had post 1980s started as a white hot heel first. They truthfully NEVER LEARN, and that's Vince.

I don't blame Reigns. I actually like Reigns a lot. His situation parallels Rock in 1997 A LOT. Back then, though, they had Stone Cold who was head and shoulders above everybody else as the next "top guy" so Vince had more leeway to listen to Dwayne directly when he said he wanted to take the mic, say how he felt and portray a new on-screen character -- it worked LOL. GOAT

On another note: Reigns should be The Authority's champ, which leads to a slow-burn Rollins face turn after. It's so painfully obvious.

Turn Reigns, align him with The Authority. Have The Authority work on aligning Ambrose -- which ultimately fails and starts his year-long rocket ship ala Austin in late 1997 to the Championship at Wrestlemania 32. Rollins eventually breaks free and wins the title. Reigns turns face again later in the year. Ambrose wins the Rumble. Shield triple threat Face vs. Face vs. Face at Mania.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

If WWE has their way, Roman Reigns will win the match at WrestleMania ► and be their next big thing, come hell or high water. If the fans boo him out of the stadium (which is highly likely, especially considering that Brock has resigned with company), WWE will press forward with him and label him as "controversial."

If WWE gets cold feet and gives the win to Brock Lesnar, that just means another 12 months rebuilding Reigns for the main event of WrestleMania 32.

Either way, better strap in for the long haul.


----------



## checkcola

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

The worst thing that could happen is if the WWE just soldiers ahead with the controversial tag. This is PG era wrestling. John Cena isn't controversial, and Roman Reigns has neither said or done anything controversial. Go look at other forms of entertainment for real controversy.


----------



## The Bloodline

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580943510183878657

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/580765159632826369
The brock/reigns mash up shirt looks damn good. Better than his regular shirt in my opinion.

yahoosports.com posted a article on Reigns. It discuses his family, his upbringing, comparisons to The Rock, his Mania match, audience reactions, quotes from his family & more

*"WWE's Roman Reigns' real story is better than his fake one"
*


> He’s already made a vow for the biggest night of his life: “I plan on tasting my own blood.”
> 
> And that’s fitting, considering everyone else can smell blood.
> 
> The people do not like Roman Reigns. They don’t like his character, his storyline, his way. They do not like him. There seems to be a constant torrent of vitriol on social media for the World Wrestling Entertainment star. There’s the all-caps screaming: “IN NO WAY, SHAPE OR FORM IS ROMAN REIGNS READY TO BE WWE CHAMPION AND BE LABELED AS THE GUY,” which was written by the handle “RobbyTheBrain.” And there’s the profane. Oh, there's the profane.
> 
> This isn’t the "love-to-hate" hate, either. This isn’t Rowdy Roddy Piper hate, which was true love. This is refuse-to-play-along hate. When Reigns was bailed out by The Rock at the “Royal Rumble” in January, paving his way to the main event at Sunday’s WrestleMania 31 from Levi’s Stadium in Santa Clara, Calif., there was a simultaneous explosion of joy at seeing the “People’s Champ” and explosion of derision for this other guy.
> 
> Reigns knows. “I have a good bit of doubters and haters,” he said. “Go ahead and irritate me and piss me off. Because when I’m in that mindset, I’m unstoppable.”


*Read the rest here* :http://sports.yahoo.com/news/wwe-s-roman-reigns-ready-to-prove-his-critics-wrong-at-wrestlemania-31-210550571.html


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Ravensflock88 said:


> yahoosports.com posted a article on Reigns. It discuses his family, his upbringing, comparisons to The Rock, his Mania match, audience reactions, quotes from his family & more
> 
> *"WWE's Roman Reigns' real story is better than his fake one"
> *
> 
> 
> *Read the rest here* :http://sports.yahoo.com/news/wwe-s-roman-reigns-ready-to-prove-his-critics-wrong-at-wrestlemania-31-210550571.html


Thanks for sharing that article. It was a really good read.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*



joeycalz said:


> He's turning heel at Wrestlemania. "I can and I will" can also be played up into a paranoid heel shtick. They can easily spin The Rock's involvement at the Rumble as an "insurance policy" so Reigns assured himself at least the Wrestlemania main event. If by some chance the original plan goes through, he's getting massacred on the following RAW, and then those reactions will linger until the moment where he finally does lose the title, which would effectively be turning him heel anyway. Every great face that this company ever had post 1980s started as a white hot heel first. They truthfully NEVER LEARN, and that's Vince.
> 
> I don't blame Reigns. I actually like Reigns a lot. His situation parallels Rock in 1997 A LOT. Back then, though, they had Stone Cold who was head and shoulders above everybody else as the next "top guy" so Vince had more leeway to listen to Dwayne directly when he said he wanted to take the mic, say how he felt and portray a new on-screen character -- it worked LOL. GOAT
> 
> On another note: Reigns should be The Authority's champ, which leads to a slow-burn Rollins face turn after. It's so painfully obvious.
> 
> Turn Reigns, align him with The Authority. Have The Authority work on aligning Ambrose -- which ultimately fails and starts his year-long rocket ship ala Austin in late 1997 to the Championship at Wrestlemania 32. Rollins eventually breaks free and wins the title. Reigns turns face again later in the year. Ambrose wins the Rumble. Shield triple threat Face vs. Face vs. Face at Mania.


:applause

I think this is honestly one of the best ideas on how to move forward more specifically with Ambrose but with all 3 Shield guys.

Ambrose is over and in a storyline like this would only get more over, I think Rollins turning face would come off as a huge moment as well.

I think this would be fucking awesome, great idea.


----------



## Addychu

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

I feel that Reigns should of said something, I know most people wouldnt BUT if I wasnt ready and they wanted me to main event on wrestlemania, id be honest and say I didnt feel ready, but then again I like to do things properly, I like to be great at something, not average or like Reigns rubbish!


----------



## MasterChan

*Re: At some point, you have to hold Roman Reigns accountable for this mess.*

It's not Reigns fault, it's the companys (the real authority)'s fault. Reigns should be in midcard going for the ic title or so. Or trying himself as a heel.

They think the prettyface big bad boy Reigns is the perfect champion.. and yes, that's alright..problem is the audience does not accept it this time, the manipulation does not work. Reigns has got the look and the athletic background, that's it, no good mic skills, nothing entertaining about him.

They got a guy like Daniel Bryan who is so damn' over and truly would deserve to be on top and they make them go after the IC-title.. how lame.

I gotta say this is the worst WWE time ever in my opinon, and i'm watchin WWE since about 20 years or so.. And the sad thing is, i think it's hopeless. The WWE business machine has lost it's soul, it's fun. It's overproduced big time BS.

Ah, whatever.. just gonna watch Lucha Underground now for some real fun wrestling.


----------



## tbp82

Addychu said:


> I feel that Reigns should of said something, I know most people wouldnt BUT if I wasnt ready and they wanted me to main event on wrestlemania, id be honest and say I didnt feel ready, but then again I like to do things properly, I like to be great at something, not average or like Reigns rubbish!


Vince would probably resent him for that. Vince is known for being aggresive an attacker and one who takes chances. If Roman had said he didnt want the spot its almost guranteed Vince would've taken that as he doesnt have the balls to make it in this business.


----------



## Kabraxal

tbp82 said:


> Vince would probably resent him for that. Vince is known for being aggresive an attacker and one who takes chances. If Roman had said he didnt want the spot its almost guranteed Vince would've taken that as he doesnt have the balls to make it in this business.


Only proves that Vince is more lucky than smart or good. His "Me bull I rush" mentality is absolutely laughable. Sometimes knowing you aren't ME ready is better than taking the chance knowing you will most likely not succeed. One gives you time, the other kills your career.

But then we are talking about Vince... he knows a lot of things about killing something that can be white hot.


----------



## Wynter

http://vimeo.com/123346548


:wall

Ronda and Roman

http://vimeo.com/123316549

http://vimeo.com/123310874


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wynter said:


> :wall
> 
> Ronda and Roman


The sexual tension is DEAFENING.


----------



## Wynter

DGenerationMC said:


> The sexual tension is DEAFENING.


:lol between Ronda and Roman?? I know she used to mark for him on Twitter, but I haven't watched yet to judge the sexual tension thing lol


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wynter said:


> :lol between Ronda and Roman?? I know she used to mark for him on Twitter, but I haven't watched yet to judge the sexual tension thing lol


Oh, it's there.






Believe........you know the rest.


----------



## WesternFilmGuy

I prefer Daniel Bryan talking to Hunter Pence more than Roman Reigns talking to Ronda Rousey. That's just me though.


----------



## Foz

I want my own hand wrapper...


----------



## Wynter




----------



## LaMelo

This match has most of my attention for Mania.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Damn they should get Bruce Buffer to announce the main event. 

Heyman's comments in this really seems like Reigns is the next Paul Heyman Guy.


----------



## promoter2003

Wynter said:


> http://vimeo.com/123346548
> 
> 
> :wall
> 
> Ronda and Roman
> 
> http://vimeo.com/123316549
> 
> http://vimeo.com/123310874


This guy is definitely getting the super push. Last time a new guy in the main event was all over the place like this was Cena in the media in 2005.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*
Roman continues to put smiles on faces. The kids are leaving the Cenation and hopping on the Reigns Train :drose.*


----------



## Wynter




----------



## Batz

WWE has certainly upped their game this year in terms of main-stream media attention.

Granted they do some of it each year, but this year has definitely been more than WM30.


----------



## Wynter

Heel Roman vs Dean would kill me


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581313510124060672
:wow
*
Will my original dream come true? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...eeds-turn-heel-wrestlemania.html#post43300681

Dean and Roman both desperately need heel turns to reinvent themselves. The Lunatic Cringe gimmick sucks and Reigns is too restricted. Let them both loose and the world will explode.*


----------



## dragonpiece

I miss the last thread title for this thread.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Slow Clap WWE Once again makes a stunning Promo package


----------



## The Bloodline

Well done. If i was just tuning in for Mania & had not watched since fastlane I'd be very satisfied just that vid. That sums up the "story" really well. too bad there was no brawl to add in there but the fact that I haven't seen them lay hands on each other yet makes me a little more excited for their match Sunday. Reigns has talked up the all out war aspect of the match so I hope it delivers.


----------



## Fighter Daron

WWE showing a sign that reads "WE DON'T WANT ROMAN"?


----------



## Stone Hot

Bryan was on jerichos podcast today and he says Reigns has what it takes to main event wm. No bs answers. Go listen


----------



## NastyYaffa

Stone Hot said:


> Bryan was on jerichos podcast today and he says Reigns has what it takes to main event wm. No bs answers. Go listen


Well to be honest man, do you think Bryan was gonna say "Yeah he is too green to ME a WM, I should be in it" ? I am not saying that he really doesn't think that, but that is exactly what I expect every guy who has a contract w/ WWE to say.


----------



## DoubtGin

Bryan is working for WWE and he doesn't seem to be the guy who gets frustrated with booking that much. 

Not saying he doesn't like Reigns being in the main event, but as the above poster said, you can't expect him to shoot on Reigns on Jericho's podcast. Seems to be the rather standard answer.


----------



## Stone Hot

NastyYaffa said:


> Well to be honest man, do you think Bryan was gonna say "Yeah he is too green to ME a WM, I should be in it" ? I am not saying that he really doesn't think that, but that is exactly what I expect every guy who has a contract w/ WWE to say.


Or bryan is a nice and smart guy and means what he says


----------



## PepeSilvia

i dont know crap about wrestling- but since lesnar has resigned and he's a beast with destorying cena and ending the streak...shouldnt lesnar retain and keep running through people. then when the time is right someone beats him and becomes a star?


----------



## Marrakesh

Socko316 said:


> i dont know crap about wrestling- but since lesnar has resigned and he's a beast with destorying cena and ending the streak...shouldnt lesnar retain and keep running through people. then when the time is right someone beats him and becomes a star?


Well this was the plan for Reigns and probably still is but WWE are very misguided if they think that the win itself is going to do much for him at this stage with the non existent build and piss poor ''I did it for Da Family'' Storyline.

Unless Reigns/Lesnar manage to pull a 5 star classic out of their ass complete with blood and a physicality we've never seen before in WWE followed by Reigns cutting a serviceable follow up promo on Raw which is greeted warmly by the rabid wolves of the post Mania audience, due to his performance the night before then there is going to be no ''moment'' that changes everything for him. 

The opportunity exists but it will take an exceptional effort, a stroke of luck and clever booking to make it all align so as Reigns actually comes out of this match any more over than he went in to it.

:shrug It's really just much easier to have Lesnar retain and repackage Reigns a little whilst having Heyman put him over as Brock's biggest challenge to date. 

The rookie who almost gets the job done against the very best in the industry can be the superior story and benefit Reigns more long term than if he wins. It's all down to how WWE decide to play it.


----------



## Wynter




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Well to be honest man, do you think Bryan was gonna say "Yeah he is too green to ME a WM, I should be in it" ? I am not saying that he really doesn't think that, but that is exactly what I expect every guy who has a contract w/ WWE to say.


A true news story would be a full time employee saying he wasnt ready. Pretty sure Vince wants the company line adhered to. Still, Bryan could actually think this. He doesnt bad mouth anyone as far as I can tell.


----------



## Wynter




----------



## Srdjan99

Call me crazy, but the packages that WWE made for this match this week actually got me excited for this one. Not a lot, but I'm interested in Lesnar/Reigns


----------



## CookiePuss

These video packages :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:

Sunday can't come soon enough :cena6


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This fanmade promo package is better than WWE's:





Granted, I'm biased because it's in the Rock vs. Austin at WM 17 format, but it's still sad that a guy with nothing but time and entry level editing tools can produce a better video package than a multi million dollar company.

Also, here's Reigns in the suit with Hogan:

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581520305698410496








Please bring this to TV :drose*


----------



## Srdjan99

Great fan made video, but I have to disagree with you. WWE really put up a great video package for this bout


----------



## Wynter

Posting this again because this video package is :wall






WWE and their video promos are so damn good.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Pretty average video promo.


----------



## Wynter

Shin Megami Tensei said:


> Pretty average video promo.


awesome (Y)


----------



## shutupchico

rewatched the raw ending, and i really think the hatred for it was blown WAY out of proportion. the tug of war lasted like 7 seconds. by the way everyone reacted, u would've thought they brought a rope out, and it lasted 10 minutes. in my opinion, it was great to end the show like that. less was more. if they started hitting each other with finishers and all that nonsense, the magic wouldn't be there. the anticipation of the lockup on sunday wouldn't be there, but now it is. kudos to mcmahon for that. this was meant for the raw thread btw, oops.


----------



## The Bloodline

Legit BOSS said:


> *This fanmade promo package is better than WWE's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*

That was great! I love the actual wwe package put together this year but "My Way" Austin vs Rock is my favorite video package ever so im a little bias.

hq version of that pic. The Top Guys 











shutupchico said:



rewatched the raw ending, and i really think the hatred for it was blown WAY out of proportion. the tug of war lasted like 7 seconds. by the way everyone reacted, u would've thought they brought a rope out, and it lasted 10 minutes. in my opinion, it was great to end the show like that. less was more. if they started hitting each other with finishers and all that nonsense, the magic wouldn't be there. the anticipation of the lockup on sunday wouldn't be there, but now it is. kudos to mcmahon for that. this was meant for the raw thread btw, oops.

Click to expand...

Im over it now but at the time we hadnt received any interaction for Brock and Roman. In that moment when Roman snatched the title it just felt like a brawl was coming, it was a huge tease. I would have preferred a plain stare down over the image of them tugging for the belt.*


----------



## Marrakesh

Did Hogan bring Reigns as his plus one? :troll


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ravensflock88 said:


> That was great! I love the actual wwe package put together this year but "My Way" Austin vs Rock is my favorite video package ever so im a little bias.


*
Same. WWE's is good, but I'm always going to like a My Way mashup better :lol
*


> hq version of that pic. The Top Guys


*
It's sad that Roman couldn't bring Galina . Her beauty puts the Bellas' to shame:*


Spoiler: Roman's wife


----------



## Wynter

:lmao I love their bromance so much.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Wynter *please post a video when you find it. I'd like to see that. *


----------



## The True Believer

Wynter said:


> :lmao I love their bromance so much.


I'm dead. So fucking dead.

:done:


----------



## Wynter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581341081138114560

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581342030917316608

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581343463523758080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581357332438732800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581345595765366785


----------



## Cobalt

Wynter said:


> :lmao I love their bromance so much.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Did that seriously just happen?

I fucking love Ambrose :chlol


----------



## southrnbygrace

@Wynter When I read that, I was hearing Dean's voice saying it....it's so him!!


----------



## Wynter

southrnbygrace said:


> @Wynter When I read that, I was hearing Dean's voice saying it....it's so him!!


:lmao exactly. It's just so Dean.

Their bromance is ridiculous. But I bet because of that, they're future feuds gonna be :banderas

Because as Dean said “We (roman) fight all the time anyway when were drunk, that’s why we work well together.”

:lmao


----------



## southrnbygrace

I have no clue if this has been posted. It's awesome. Even though Heyman is in it. :lmao


----------



## The Bloodline

Wynter said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581341081138114560
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581342030917316608
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581343463523758080
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581357332438732800
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581345595765366785



Thank you for posting these. I love these two!! that was a fun moment


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers

southrnbygrace said:


> I have no clue if this has been posted. It's awesome. Even though Heyman is in it. :lmao


That interview deserves it's own thread (if it doesn't have one already). 
Top notch stuff. 
:clap


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

southrnbygrace said:


> I have no clue if this has been posted. It's awesome. Even though Heyman is in it. :lmao


*:heyman "This guy will draw so much money if you just let him be himself." It's so sad that Vince is too stupid to figure this out.*


----------



## Oxidamus

Legit BOSS said:


> *:heyman "This guy will draw so much money if you just let him be himself." It's so sad that Vince is too stupid to figure this out.*


If you let Ambrose be his character he could pool in way more money than Reigns. If you let anyone be the character they want to be or want to be good at they can do well. Reigns isn't the only guy who can do that. I don't disagree at all, but he's certainly not the only one nor is he the best.


----------



## therookiscookin

i cant wait


----------



## ImGoingOver

Is there a reason why the vast majority of Reigns fans seem to be black? It's definitely a trend I've noticed.


----------



## Marv95

I guess because although he's Samoan he kinda relates to some of us. Plus it would be refreshing to have someone in the top spot who isn't your typical white bread face.


----------



## ImGoingOver

Marv95 said:


> I guess because although he's Samoan he kinda relates to some of us. Plus it would be refreshing to have someone in the top spot who isn't your typical white bread face.


Not sure how being Samoan relates to you, but I figured the reason was something superficial like the one you just stated, and not really anything that relates to his level of talent or entertainment value. Seems like anyone who likes him does so for superficial reasons.

Thanks for confirming.


----------



## Vox Machina

This is for my friends who happen to be Reigns fans. He's already gone through the entire heel roster (sans Wyatt, Rusev, heel Sheamus) You guys want him to turn heel so he can destroy the entire face roster as well. So essentially the entire WWE roster will look like shit. 

You guys defend him for getting Superman booking since he has to look dominant to conquer Brock Lesnar. Fine, I get that. But then you want him to turn heel. :chan Isn't the whole point of this RTWM to dethrone Lesnar? A heel doing that or someone that turns heel afterwards doesn't make a whole lot of sense.

Now, don't get me wrong. Roman _should_ turn heel in general, but it doesn't make any sense story-wise. Yes, yes, Heyman hyping him up, blah blah blah. That's what he does. That's what he's probably told to do. Turning heel would devalue the win and ultimately The Undertaker's streak. This whole thing was planned to create a new top face.

And just because he isn't getting the desired response from the smarky crowds doesn't mean he's going to turn heel. We know for a fact that the company is perfectly fine with split reactions from their top face. :CENA


----------



## deanambroselover

*Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Ok so its been made obvious by how Roman is the chosen one and Vince has told everyone to make him look strong and hes had all these pushes and now we are here at WM31 and its obvious hes gonna win the title. Now just imagine the next night on Raw after WM31 with Roman's victory speech that is gonna be car crash tv and we all know the Raw crowd will be full of fans from all over the world who will shit all over Roman and theres not a damn thing Vince can do about it since its a live show. Its gonna be so funny seeing his ass get booed and him not being able to do his speech. Anyone who is attending WM31 or Raw the next night please make your voices heard we have to send a message to Vince that we dont want Roman as champion he sucks and he shouldnt be where he is. As for any Roman fans in here deal with it as I just made this thread


----------



## Krul

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

If he wins the title the safest thing to do is make the match an all out war and keep him off TV until next week. This really shouldn't be an issue with the guy you put in the Mania main event. Different with Cena.. he can handle it.


----------



## Cliffy

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Vince doesn't care


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

We got a psychic over here, fml.. stop whining man, WWE LOVE the controversy, it keeps them in headlines.

"Reality Era"


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

I for one am looking forward to it, the next two nights should highly entertaining.

Honestly this should be exciting for us, this has the potential to be an awesome moment. These sorry ass fans better not let me down, either cheer the guy like crazy, boo him unmercifully or sit there in complete silence.

All 3 of those scenarios will be entertaining for different reasons.


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

I dec....declare, that I Roman Reigns......

beat Brock Lesnar last night for the World Heavywe....WWE World Heavyweight Championship.....


----------



## x78

*Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*


----------



## Reservoir Angel

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

So does that mean those of us who refuse to ever use Twitter are free to carry right along with calling him an smug, annoying jackass who needs to get thoroughly Lesnared into the midcard where he should be?


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Watch out, everybody.

If you tell Roman that he sucks to his face, make sure you do it nicely. Otherwise.........something happens.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The media picking up on Reigns getting hated on by fans isn't exactly a good thing no matter how much they try to spin this.


----------



## Reptilian

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*


----------



## DudeLove669

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Even if someone did speak up to his face (they wouldn't) it's not like he'd do anything. He's not going to sabotage his career by beating up fans.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Reptilian said:


>


A Samoan Badass to be precise lol


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Just served us IWC nerds str8.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



DudeLove669 said:


> Even if someone did speak up to his face (they wouldn't) it's not like he'd do anything. He's not going to sabotage his career by beating up fans.


----------



## Dark Paladin

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Reptilian said:


>


A Samoan Badass* :creepytrips

Seriously though, if travelling abroad wasn't so expensive, I would take up your offer, Roman. :bo


----------



## TJQ

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



DudeLove669 said:


> Even if someone did speak up to his face (they wouldn't) it's not like he'd do anything. He's not going to sabotage his career by beating up fans.


He could throw a few punches at me if he wants to, yerboi will take a pay day. :reigns2


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He's right ya know


----------



## TheBOAT

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Reigns is a cool guy but I don't like him as a wrestler. 

Turn him heel and let's see what happens.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He's a turd.


----------



## DaBxx

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Good for him.
Screw all you haters.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Lmao what a geek.


----------



## The Cool Guy

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Its gonna pull a big rating, cuz #RomanDraws


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Hey Roman


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

What a badass. Now I am a fan for life.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



promoter2003 said:


>


The man who was 'Stone Cold' before Stone Cold!


----------



## CJ

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

What a badass.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

"I'm a little teapot short and stout...."


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

But see Reigns turning heel & completely shitting on everybody would be great.

Cena might be on one leg by why not build up your permanent top heel & have your crop of baby faces who everybody is gonna cheer regardless go after him, hell it might work better, Cena is gonna be around for 10 more years anyways.


----------



## BREEaments03

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Roman and the 'E are pathetic.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Reigns calling out the OP :Jordan


----------



## The_Great_One21

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The crowd does it to your face every week Roman mate, and your response was 'shut up whilst I'm talking or in the ring'

I liked this guy before Fast Lane but his arrogance has really turned me off him.


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Ah for FUCK SAKES, enough with this online bullying crap. I understand it hurts people's "*feelings*" & in this soft pussified PC world we live in I got 3 words for ya......

"*SHUT IT OFF*"

Unlike when I was bullied back in the 90's you really couldn't get away from your "bullY" on the school yard he's hit you but now people goes CRAZY over unlike, unfriend, ect fuck me just TURN OFF THE DAM PC or whatever, read a book, go outside, get laid ect.

Oh & to pretty boy Roman, who will soon be rich beyond MOST of us & hold the gold *SHUT UP*, deal with the "haters", the "Bullies" and the mean words DAMMIT. His catchphrase should be....

"Stick & Stones may break my bones but your boo's will never hurt me"


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> Reigns calling out the OP :Jordan


:sodone


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

TWITTER-BULLIES


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



The Ultimate New Black said:


> Reigns calling out the OP :Jordan


http://www.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/satire


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

It's confusing because people on here were shitting on fans who were standing in his line at that Access just to say something negative to him.

But apparently that's what he wants them to do.

I'm so confused.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Remember this Roman?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/559532499970191361


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

IN 2013 Cena gave us....









In 2015 Roman will be all about the HAIR turn/whip or flick.....


----------



## Lothario

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

This guy wouldn't last six months in Cena's shoes. He's a grown man. He's got to get thicker skin or he won't make it. Everyone won't like you, bro.
:lol


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Roman Reigns can do anything at this point and it will piss some people off, because he's in the main event slot over a guy like Daniel Bryan. He could say he enjoys wiping his ass after taking a shit and 24 hours later you'd have IWC guys that stop wiping out of spite lol.


----------



## Robbyfude

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Roman must have found Batista's old scripts in the trash and is testing them out. Next he's gonna be saying "DEAL WITH IT"


----------



## Bossdude

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

When Reigns turns heel will smarks suddenly like him?


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Rick_James said:


> Roman Reigns can do anything at this point and it will piss some people off, because he's in the main event slot over a guy like Daniel Bryan. He could say he enjoys wiping his ass after taking a shit and 24 hours later you'd have IWC guys that stop wiping out of spite lol.


Because calling out people on the Internet is completely innocuous.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Bossdude said:


> When Reigns turns heel will smarks suddenly like him?


Nope if he doesn't start improving on the mic & in the ring.


----------



## sean 590

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Belee dat!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Reigns endearing himself to his critics


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The fact that the guy even bother to acknowledge his "bullies" means that they got to him, which also means that the "bullies" got what they were looking for.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



DudeLove669 said:


> I dec....declare, that I Roman Reigns......
> 
> beat Brock Lesnar last night for the World Heavywe....WWE World Heavyweight Championship.....


"I'll be giving Brock his re-match at Extreme Rules, and well, weapons are not only welcome... they're allowed."


----------



## DOPA

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The fact that Reigns even acknowledged the twitter hate means they got to him. You wouldn't see Cena do this for example and even if he did acknowledge it, he'd either brush it off or have fun with it.

At first I thought Reigns was just poking fun at it, but when he said say it to my face, I knew the criticism has gotten to him.

Man up dude, you're supposed to be a Samoan badass :lmao


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

he's about as fake as his blue eyes. belee dat.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Roman will botch his lines with how the crowd will react to him hes gonna be a deer in the headlights


----------



## obby

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

SAY IT TO MY FACE

PRETEND THAT YOU'RE A MAN THAT HAS THE NERVE TO STAND AND LOOK ME THE EYE

that is all


----------



## bonkertons

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Frost99 said:


> Ah for FUCK SAKES, enough with this online bullying crap. I understand it hurts people's "*feelings*" & in this soft pussified PC world we live in I got 3 words for ya......
> 
> "*SHUT IT OFF*"
> 
> Unlike when I was bullied back in the 90's you really couldn't get away from your "bullY" on the school yard he's hit you but now people goes CRAZY over unlike, unfriend, ect fuck me just TURN OFF THE DAM PC or whatever, read a book, go outside, get laid ect.
> 
> Oh & to pretty boy Roman, who will soon be rich beyond MOST of us & hold the gold *SHUT UP*, deal with the "haters", the "Bullies" and the mean words DAMMIT. His catchphrase should be....
> 
> "Stick & Stones may break my bones but your boo's will never hurt me"


I'm not a fan of Roman, but some of the online bullying I've read about seems 10x worse than getting your lunch money taken in school. Some truly evil shit.


----------



## Rekz

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Say it to my face. Look at my blue contacts and say it, dammit.


----------



## Chloe

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

'Twitter bullies'. :jordan5

The tough guy of the next 10 years ladies and gentlemen...Roman 'Babygirl' Reigns.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

What could you really say to him that should bother him though?

Dude is in the main event at Wrestlemania, he's got the look & apparently his chick is hot. And everybody online who discusses wrestling is a fat nerd who only has sex with his hand so yeah, Reigns shouldn't be bothered.


----------



## squeelbitch

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

jesus christ how childish of him.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

STFU Roman


----------



## SkandorAkbar

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Masenko said:


> 'Twitter bullies'. :jordan5
> 
> The tough guy of the next 10 years ladies and gentlemen...Roman 'BITCH' Reigns.




fixed it for you.


----------



## Markus123

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Is the wrestlemania main event against the IWC? He's delivered more promo's on 'us' than that Brock fella.


----------



## Ruiner87

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

"say that to my face not online, fucker, and see what happens"

what a petulant child.


----------



## pizzaman9176

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Reigns sounds like one of those 12 year olds you fight on call of duty. Quite pathetic.


----------



## DarkerDays

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Say it to my face. Says it on a video that'll be posted online. lol His contacts are brighter than Brock's pure blue eyes. Christ. Talk about ethnic self-hatred.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The admin of this forum, should change the website's name to... "wrestlingnerds". :maury


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Sooo, is the humorous tone of that video being ignored??


----------



## Waffelz

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

"Say it to me". Haha.

Fucking lol at the state of him. What an absolute joker. I hope he gets fucking obliterated by the crowd.


----------



## Arcturus

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

I'd never cuss out any wrestler in public, but at a live show I'd do it because that's the place you should, and if he can't handle that well...like the great Dutty Rhodes says..

"You can't handle da heat from tha fanth?.....then you in da wrong bidneth baby!"


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



bonkertons said:


> I'm not a fan of Roman, but some of the online bullying I've read about seems 10x worse than getting your lunch money taken in school. Some truly evil shit.


I wanted to frame my comments into Roman's statement of "say it to my face", I understand the internet can be just as cold & unforgiving as is the real world and yes words do hurt and potentially scar. But the ONE things world can NEVER do literally is physically hurt, no word can point a gun to your head & fire the only person who does that is the person who read said words and if your a person who feels like that GET HELP, don't give in and take your life because words hurt you, they can also help if you find a person who with using words & actions can help you realize your stronger than letters on a screen, you're a REAL person.

That's why I sort of get mad regarding online "bullying" and that now infamous girl with the cue cards and we all know what happened to her was tragic but avoidable if instead of making that online video she went instead and got HELP from a parent, friend, sister,brother,cousin,teacher,help phone operator, police, nurse & the list goes on. It's like we take the world online which at times blurs the real word but we can NEVER forget the online world is NOT the world you have to live in more like live with and if it's not the best place to be ATM then just turn it off and reconnect with your real life friends and family for awhile, educate yourself and then go back online.


----------



## 2K JAY

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Online, twitter, in person? Whats the difference? As if he's gonna do anything if you tell him he sucks in person :lmao Pretty sure there will be 75,000 people saying it to your face on Sunday.

Seriously hope the crowd shit all over this joker and Brock sends him packing. I enjoyed Roman in the Shield but I can't stand how forced the guy is becoming. He's not even a bad wrestler really... it's John Cena v2 all over again. Nobody wants to see guys like him running the main event again. We're past this.


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

And this is the guy Vince wants to push lol. Roman you just look like an idiot saying that


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Pictures of Reigns in the NXT ring:*

























*AJ and Roman signing autographs together:
https://instagram.com/p/0x-HCSASTY/


This sight makes me so happy roud*


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Sooo, is the humorous tone of that video being ignored??


Believe it or not the top YouTube comment explores that thought ...

Might be one of the few times YouTube is smarter then this forum.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Believe it or not the top YouTube comment explores that thought ...
> 
> Might be one of the few times YouTube is smarter then this forum.


:lol Im going through the pages wondering if people even watched the 40 seconds. Talking about he doesnt have thick skin and yadada. He's clearly being playful in the video fpalm


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Playful Reigns = boring.

Serious Reigns = boring

Whats the big fucking deal?

He's still completely untalented regardless of whatever opinions he has and chooses to vocalise.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Ravensflock88 said:


> Sooo, is the humorous tone of that video being ignored??


No but all jokes hold an ounce of truth. What's interesting is the ending where he has to say "say it to my face" and that brings it back to reality. 

It's like saying "I'm shaking in my boots, com on bitch" the second part expresses the feeling while the first is ironic.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

How to stop cyber bullying in 2 easy steps:















DemBoy said:


> The fact that the guy even bother to acknowledge his "bullies" means that they got to him, which also means that the "bullies" got what they were looking for.


This. Many still don't understand that the more you need to tell people that you don't care about what they say, the more you are proving that you do care.


----------



## Stone Hot

Soul Cat said:


> He's a turd.


Daniel Bryan is not in th video


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

:cole: "Roman is polarizing!!!"

But seriously, It won't be an easy night for Roman and the company.


----------



## Trifektah

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Hey guys, he works just as hard as anyone.

Which is sad to think about how much he sucks compared to the other guys. Talk about limited potential.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

And what exactly would he do if they did insult him to his face? Slap the piss out of them? That'd be a pretty unprofessional way for someone in his position to act and also a good way to get sued as well.


----------



## Chloe

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate. But Reigns just gotta shake, shake, shake, shake, shake..shake it off, shake it off.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Reigns just called it like he saw it. No harm, no foul. Twitter is retarded anyway since it's gone from being possibly worthwhile in concept to being a haven for a disgustingly large number of losers, dorks and mooks to voice their worthless opinions.


----------



## krai999

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Meanwhile all the guys Roman walks past during his entrance are fist bumping him, and patting him on the shoulder, shouting Roman Roman Roman

When he reaches the ring they log on to twitter calling him trash, and start boo'ing


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Yeah Roman im shaking in my boots. I wouldnt say anything to his face if I met him at a bar or something. Why?. Not because im afraid but because I dont know him as a person nor do I dislike him as a person. The guy is a hardworking parent and I have nothing but respect for him on a personal level. However if I was at an arena id boo him. Probably throw in an overrated chant. Why? Because I dislike him as a performer. Thats the difference. 

Really important that both fans and him separate the two. This reality era is getting abit too real. Ive seen people send him deaththreats and whatever which might be what he,s talking about when he says "say it to my face" In that sense I completly agree with him. Anybody that takes personal shots at him outside of what he does in the ring or his horrible micskills and whatever is an idiot and needs to stop watching wrestling and Roman needs to grow thicker skin if people saying Daniel Bryan deserves it more or whatever because he,s in the business of entertainment and if he cant take the critique he better find another job.


----------



## Achilles

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Maybe the WWE could hold a special event where they give fans the opportunity to meet Reigns in person and tell him how much they think he sucks? iper1


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The more he opens his mouth, the more i dislike him as a person, not just a performer. Talk about an undeserved sense of superiority.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Reigns right now. :batista3

Let's hope Roman doesn't drown in a pool of his own tears before Wrestlemania. :hayden3

Edit: And to the guy that keeps saying "He's just messing around. You guys are idiots for not seeing the humorous nature in this", you're wrong. If he'd left out the "say it to my face" part, the whole thing have been interpreted as him being sarcastic and no one here would be calling him a crybaby, or telling him to grow thicker skin etc. But since he included that its obvious he's being serious. How exactly is saying "say that to my face" supposed to be funny or a joke?


----------



## TheManof1000post

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The guy getting pushed based solely on his look isn't even bigger than the guy interviewing him..


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

See this is my problem with Reigns he's CONSTANTLY fucking whining and crying people boo him, fuck sake Cena has been booed for 10 fucking years and you NEVER see or hear him complain this much. Grow a set of balls Reigns seriously all this shit you spew about fans booing you is BORING as fuck man....Cena's got more reason than you to say this he's gotten far worse fan chants


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He does need to develop some thicker skin,


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

LMAO what a little bitch, as much as everyone hates Cena at least that he didn't bitch about it. Reigns and McMahon are pathetic.


----------



## promoter2003

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Simply Flawless said:


> See this is my problem with Reigns he's CONSTANTLY fucking whining and crying people boo him, fuck sake Cena has been booed for 10 fucking years and you NEVER see or hear him complain this much. Grow a set of balls Reigns seriously all this shit you spew about fans booing you is BORING as fuck man....Cena's got more reason than you to say this he's gotten far worse fan chants


Hulk Hogan in WCW got booed too. He never said anything about it til Bash At The Beach. In fact, Hogan got booed in the WWF starting in the summer of 1991.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Reigns strikes me as one of those guys who'll act tough, but when push comes to shove, pussies out. Weird, given his NFL/CFL background.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Im not a Reigns hater but shit on a stick the guy bitches and cries worse than a teen girl having her first period. Yes we get it being booed probably isn't great but Cena's had this for TEN YEARS and never managed a single bad word to fans about them hurling hate at him. Its not gonna bode well at Mania and the night after when you have a rabid smark crowd that's gonna eat him alive when he has this level of whine.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Is the same thing going to happen every time Roman Reigns does anything? "You whining ingrate, shut up so you don't look like an idiot, I can't wait until they boo you." It's practically an identical response to everything he does.


----------



## DeeGirl

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Why wouldn't people say anything to your face? You wouldn't do anything apart for maybe thrown a tantrum like you usually do when you get booed.

Plus even if he did try and attack someone, that person could just run away and Roman would get tired out pretty quickly due to the fact he has hilariously had cardio.

Has John Cena ever cried about being booed? NO! He's a professional and can stay in character whilst making a joke out of those situations and can work the crowd fantastically, sometimes even so good he actually gets a pop from them.

This pussy cannot handle the boos, therefore he should not be top guy. 
Roman actually makes me appreciate John Cena a lot more than I ever have.


----------



## Random Reigns

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Haha!!! He just SMASHED down the hammer on the juvenile haters here!

Boom. Nailed it. GOAT


----------



## siam baba

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

tell em roman


----------



## Big Bird

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Simply Flawless said:


> See this is my problem with Reigns he's CONSTANTLY fucking whining and crying people boo him, fuck sake Cena has been booed for 10 fucking years and you NEVER see or hear him complain this much. Grow a set of balls Reigns seriously all this shit you spew about fans booing you is BORING as fuck man....Cena's got more reason than you to say this he's gotten far worse fan chants


It's proof that Reigns is an entitled little rookie who believes in his own hype. He legitimately cannot deal with the fact that people are not seeing him the same way that management sees him. He can't deal with this fact because he is probably used to being handed shit. A little bit of adversity and he crumples into a ball of whining and complaining.

This is who is going to be the face of the company on air and off? This is who is going to replace Cena? Lololol. Reigns is self destructing. Good reflection of the company he is going to represent. A company that is constantly fighting it's fanbase. Ironically, in so many ways, Reigns IS the true face of the WWE. Entitled and petty and unable to deal with the fact that the perception outside of the bubble is different from what Vince and Dunn see.


----------



## SMCM

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

"Quit bullying me." lol such thin skin. Roman is the ultimate beta. Where's Bob Holly or Bubba Ray or JBL to rough this fool up and teach him how to be a man? We need good old bullies like that in the back to show Roman what a real bully is. This is what happens when you have family in the business and you have da look on top of it. You're the chosen one, so you don't get bullied like you should and turned into a man. You end up with your face of the company having the attitude of a highschool girl rather than a legit tough guy.


----------



## Deadman's Hand

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

:Hall


----------



## Riddle101

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Roman Reigns need Alex Riley's old theme song


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

I figured this would be appropriate:

"Now on to ' Samoan Bad Ass' Roman Reigns. The Rock understands what took place. The night you won Royal Rumble, you got down on your knees, put your little hands together and said a prayer, and it sounded like this: 'Oh Dear God, you see, my name's Roman. And I just won The Royal Rumble. But there's just one problem: everyone still thinks that I ABSOLUTELY SUCK!'

And then at that point, Roman, your house started to shake, the heavens opened up and God Himself spoke to you and said: 'Rodney...' 'But my name's Roman...' 'IT DOESN'T MATTER WHAT YOUR NAME IS! You are absolutely right. You do suck. But there is one thing and one thing only that you can do. You must go find the man that is simply electrifying. You must go find The Rock.'

'Oh but God, anybody but the Ro..' 'KNOW YOUR ROLE AND SHUT YOUR MOUTH!' And then as fear went through your body, tears went down your cheek and piss rolled down your leg, your house started to shake again, the clouds parted and the heavens opened. And what seemed like millions... of voices said to you in unison, jabronie, 'If ya smelllll what the Rock... is cookin'!"


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

It's funny how some people are directly addressing him in this thread, like someone shouting at him through a TV, without realizing they're proving his point.


----------



## Hatsune Miku

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

I'm really interested in what he's gonna do if someone steps to his face. Probably read them a nursery rhyme to put them asleep. :lol


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Good for him. He has no reason to humor folks who shit on him for any and all reason, void of any constructive criticism. He's not a robot. He's a man who shouldn't be disrespeted and most of the people talking shit wouldn't dare say boo to his face.


----------



## own1997

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He is a heel through and through. A heel Reigns vs the IWC will be feud of the year :mark:


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

This is a great start guys, let's keep this epic promo going...



DudeLove669 said:


> I dec....declare, that I Roman Reigns......
> 
> beat Brock Lesnar last night for the World Heavywe....WWE World Heavyweight Championship.....





DanTheMan07 said:


> "I'll be giving Brock his re-match at Extreme Rules, and well, weapons are not only welcome... they're allowed."


"And what you need to remember is that not only WILL I defeat Brock at Extreme Rules. I CAN.

If brock thought Wrestlemania was tough, just wa..Wait. Wait until Fast L.... I mean, Extreme Rules. PEEEOOOWWWWWW."


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Reigns right now.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



The.Great.One said:


> We got a psychic over here, fml.. stop whining man, WWE LOVE the controversy, it keeps them in headlines.
> 
> "Reality Era"


I really hope he is heel come the night after Mania. I just want him to rip into some of these fans who aren't going to give him a chance no matter what he does. But as of right now, only Brock Lesnar has greater buzz than Roman. He should only be worried when they stop talking about him or caring enough to make a reaction.


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Is he seven years old?


----------



## TheGmGoken

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

But but my sister has the internet and she casually watches wrestling!
Is she IWC?


----------



## Empress

I know at least 6 people who are attending Wrestlemania 31 and they've been sending me pictures and giving me a heads up as to what's going on.

RAW was a letdown but everything since then has been glorious. Conan, SportsNation, Ronda Rousey interviewing him, the sitdown with Heyman and Michelle Beadle, the Snickers commercial and all the exposure in general. I've had my issues with how WWE has booked him up until this point, but if he comes through on Sunday, the roll of the dice will have paid off. I'm confident that Brock is gonna be in beats mode. Roman just needs to do his part.

Win or lose, I just want a good match and a heel turn. He just needs to be Joe Anoaʻi turned up. I'd love to see him rip the post Mania crowd. They're going to be hostile anyway. He may as well go for their throats and squeeze until they can't get a boo out.


----------



## all in all...

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

i cant remember anyone else getting so upset over 'internet nerds' as this guy. is he being told to react this way?

ffs as least cena is capable of laughing it off and even playing off it at times. this guy cant really be so effected by faceless internet nerds. lol maybe he was used to giving the nerds wedgies in highschool if he couldnt really respond with his wit, so this 'say it to my face' nonsense is how it comes out now.

edit: mr reigns strikes me as someone who has never gotten any significant criticism in his life. high school football star, tall and handsome, cousin of the famous Rock, he probably had people patting his back constantly. this is probably the first time he's gotten any real negative reaction ever, and he's just not equipped to deal with it.


----------



## The Renegade

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

I mean...he's right.


----------



## The Dazzler

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

We're bullying him now? WTF?
Can't wait for the mania/post-raw crowd! :grin2:


----------



## PowerandGlory

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

why do I think someone will now on sunday or Monday when he walks through the crowd


----------



## King-of-the-World

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

His new gimmick should be 'The Antagonizer'

I'm by no means a "tough" guy, but I'd tell him he's not deserving of his spot to his face. Why would anybody not? If somebody wasn't rude about it, it's a perfectly reasonable statement.

The booking is out of his hands, and I'm sure he's not a bad person (despite a number of asshole comments since the Rumble), but with a small handful of PPV singles matches to his name he's not even close to headlining WM. He's certainly not deserving of stopping the momentum of one of the best monster heel pushes of all time.


----------



## The.Great.One

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Empress said:


> I really hope he is heel come the night after Mania. I just want him to rip into some of these fans who aren't going to give him a chance no matter what he does. But as of right now, only Brock Lesnar has greater buzz than Roman. He should only be worried when they stop talking about him or caring enough to make a reaction.


I'd love to see a heel Reigns too, there's too many faces right now and it would suit him better, it'd bring a great feud with someone like Bryan too if he wasn't involved in the IC title.

I got a feeling it's just going to be Reigns vs Sheamus though


----------



## Blackbeard

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Yes Roman, we're bullying you unk2


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

No, no, NO. DO NOT FUCKING BOO HIM. It doesn't work, we've seen it with John Cena over and over and over again. When Roman Reigns comes out, don't do ANYTHING. Go get a drink, take a piss, turn your back to him, be dead silent, whatever. Apathy speaks miles beyond booing, Vince McMahon thinks any reaction is a good reaction, so don't give him a reaction. That's how you send a message, you've got to be as stubborn as Vince to think that booing him is gonna get him depushed, I don't even know how you can POSSIBLY dream that scenario up with where we are today.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Another Roman interview: x2kxybe_heavy-com-interview-3-27-15_auto?start=156

Roman on not being the next Cena: https://vimeo.com/123508216


Looks like this Snickers deal is long term. Our boy is movin on up in the world :banderas*


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



The.Great.One said:


> I'd love to see a heel Reigns too, there's too many faces right now and it would suit him better, it'd bring a great feud with someone like Bryan too if he wasn't involved in the IC title.
> 
> I got a feeling it's just going to be Reigns vs Sheamus though


I have a feeling that Sheamus is winning the IC belt. I see him coming out of nowhere and giving Bryan a brogue kick. We'll see.

But if the fans are going to boo Roman, I want this man to give them a reason. And not just because their favorite didn't main event Mania. I'd love it if he said the crowd hated their lives and to shut up when he's talking. 

I swear if they keep him face.....fpalm


----------



## Gretchen

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, no, NO. DO NOT FUCKING BOO HIM. It doesn't work, we've seen it with John Cena over and over and over again. When Roman Reigns comes out, don't do ANYTHING. Go get a drink, take a piss, turn your back to him, be dead silent, whatever. Apathy speaks miles beyond booing, Vince McMahon thinks any reaction is a good reaction, so don't give him a reaction. That's how you send a message, you've got to be as stubborn as Vince to think that booing him is gonna get him depushed, I don't even know how you can POSSIBLY dream that scenario up with where we are today.


You know damn well that isn't happening. Never will we see that on a televised WWE event without extremely special circumstances. Not in an arena of 20k fans.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Well, if Heyman is his mouthpiece,Roman may be a man of few words...and moves.


----------



## Empress

This is a damn good look to have a major corporation such as Mars (Snickers) co-signing him. After his appearances this past week, Joe Anoaʻi has all that it takes to be a breakout star. He's got to find a way to make this "Roman Reigns" character fit him better. He can collect these endorsements and make a name for himself, but he has to make Sunday a turning point. If the worst case scenario should happen and the match bombs, there's obviously a safety net in place. The WWE is going to keep at it until his character works as intended. But it would be easier for him to silence everyone at WM 31.


But good look indeed.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, no, NO. DO NOT FUCKING BOO HIM. It doesn't work, we've seen it with John Cena over and over and over again. When Roman Reigns comes out, don't do ANYTHING. Go get a drink, take a piss, turn your back to him, be dead silent, whatever. Apathy speaks miles beyond booing, Vince McMahon thinks any reaction is a good reaction, so don't give him a reaction. That's how you send a message, you've got to be as stubborn as Vince to think that booing him is gonna get him depushed, I don't even know how you can POSSIBLY dream that scenario up with where we are today.


Correct but the apathy will come, later.

If we boo now, they will corporate heel him up.

Then they'll go for the big face turn.. only for people to not give a shit. That's when the apathy will sink in.

You just have to be patient and it will come, when Vince reaches a new, as-of-yet unfound peak of delusion. I say give it another 12 months. Anything Reigns related from here on in is just car crash TV.


----------



## XDarkholmeX

Reptilian said:


>


A "samoan badass" :heyman2


----------



## SMCM

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

His victory speech will be a few sentences long. "I can. I will. I did!"... Seth Rollins music hits and he cuts a promo to save Roman.


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Superkick said:


> You know damn well that isn't happening. Never will we see that on a televised WWE event without extremely special circumstances. Not in an arena of 20k fans.


I know, and it's sad that an arena is full of 20 thousand idiots that haven't learned anything from 10 years experience. It's funny, they've actually learned less about the business than Roman Reigns has.



Daemon_Rising said:


> Correct but the apathy will come, later.
> 
> If we boo now, they will corporate heel him up.
> 
> Then they'll go for the big face turn.. only for people to not give a shit. That's when the apathy will sink in.
> 
> You just have to be patient and it will come, when Vince reaches a new, as-of-yet unfound peak of delusion. I say give it another 12 months. Anything Reigns related from here on in is just car crash TV.


No it won't. The more pushed he gets, the angrier people are going to get. And why do I care if he's a face or a heel? It makes no difference.


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

"The Supermodel Punch took down the Beast! I can't Beelee it's not butter!" :reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

So if heels are booed, it's because they are bad.

If Reigns gets booed, it's bullying a 'badass samoan' that 'is ready'!

FUCK OFF WWE!


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No it won't. The more pushed he gets, the angrier people are going to get. And why do I care if he's a face or a heel? It makes no difference.


As much as I'd love everybody to remain silent it just is not going to happen and you know that, so I believe the booing will lead to eventual apathy.

I'm not suggesting you should care, I'm just suggesting you may end up getting what you want.

Either way I'm not sticking around to see if you or me is correct or not because after post-WM Raw I'm done. Belee Dat


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Roman better prepare himself for WM31 not only is he gonna get a beating off Brock but the crowd will shit all over him and at Raw the next night


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Daemon_Rising said:


> As much as I'd love everybody to remain silent it just is not going to happen and you know that, so I believe the booing will lead to eventual apathy.
> 
> I'm not suggesting you should care, I'm just suggesting you may end up getting what you want.
> 
> Either way I'm not sticking around to see if you or me is correct or not because after post-WM Raw I'm done. Belee Dat


What I want is for Roman Reigns to never win the WWE Championship. After that, it doesn't matter. The second he gets in the history books, everything is already ruined. I'm not gonna get that, so the best I can hope for is that the push dies off and that isn't dying off with booing. The WWE crowd is certainly not an audience that just gives up either, they don't get apathetic, they boo, and they boo more when you get pushed more, and they boo more when you get pushed more.


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What I want is for Roman Reigns to never win the WWE Championship. After that, it doesn't matter. The second he gets in the history books, everything is already ruined. I'm not gonna get that, so the best I can hope for is that the push dies off and that isn't dying off with booing. The WWE crowd is certainly not an audience that just gives up either, they don't get apathetic, they boo, and they boo more when you get pushed more, and they boo more when you get pushed more.


I'm with you. Vince seems determined to shit all over the fans and not just that, Brock and Taker's legacy to a certain extent.

But hope is all we got. I am hoping beyond all rationalaity that Reigns somehow does not win anything on Sunday.

Failing this, I am just hoping for an all out clusterfuck embarassment of a show. May as well enjoy the sinking ship.

I respect that you still care enough to, well, care. But I stopped caring a long time ago, sorry. I'm hoping for a Reigns loss but a total disaster may well be the only thing I can take solace in.


----------



## Empress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581956705820413952


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Roman Reigns has no idea what hes letting himself in for with the WM31 crowd and the Raw crowd


----------



## Wynter

*“I’ve been trying to get to Roman Reigns, letting him know it’s his time.”
— Jake ‘The Snake’ Roberts.*

*“It doesn’t matter if you win or lose, just that you give it everything you got.”
— Jake “The Snake” Roberts advice to Roman Reigns
*

:banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

I hope other young guys like Ambrose, Rollins & Wyatt get big advertising deals too.


Sick of WWE making big money with just one guy.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

There's no reasonable context to just walk up to a stranger and say "by the way, you're not very good at what you do" but if there were I know that I and plenty of others would have no problem doing so. Just that that would never happen. 

If I was in the media industry though, all bets would be off. I'd make Joe Rogan interviewing Brendan Schaub look like a circlejerk.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Reigns and Galina are looking oh so smooth at the Hall of Fame.*


----------



## Overcomer

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

well, he's right lol no one will say to his face..........but he probably is going to have his feelings massively hurt after tomorrow.


----------



## Empress

I'm glad that Roman has finally got his hands on a tailor. His previous suits during the week were ill fitting. 
@DGenerationMC I hope the other guys get deals too. It's best for business if the WWE can get a lot their stars mainstream exposure. I think Cena and Bryan might have some deals outside the WWE. I'm not entirely sure.


----------



## nkjimipink

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Boos will fill that ring, sorry bro lol


----------



## The Lion Tamer

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Watch out guys, he's gonna stare at you menacingly and say some nasty words if you say bad things at him on Twitter


----------



## InsipidTazz

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

"Say it to my duck face"


----------



## Nightrow

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Don't they say it to his face when they boo him and chant "ROMAN SUCKS" at him every week on Raw?


----------



## KingCosmos

Are you idiots literally retarded. Did you not even notice his humurous tone in the vid. Second how the fuck is a crowd of undistiguisable people the same as saying it to his face you fucking idiots. IWC gonna IWC


----------



## Victermone

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



KingCosmos said:


> Are you idiots literally retarded. Did you not even notice his humurous tone in the vid. Second how the fuck is a crowd of undistiguisable people the same as saying it to his face you fucking idiots. IWC gonna IWC


It's extremely odd that people aren't noticing that Roman is not coming off as seriously angry in the video, but more jokingly tongue in cheek angry. The lack of intelligence is being exposed among some posters indeed.


----------



## Miss Sally

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

What's he really going to do? What a stupid thing to say. Seriously he'd just stand there and get all mad and then tell the person that they hate their life and prolly pout and have security escort him out.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



promoter2003 said:


>


Yeah, badass moment. His career never recovered from it. In fact, it wrecked it thoroughly.

He was about to go vs Hogan, that was over with.


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

I wouldn't dare say anything to Roman. 

He has a tendency to recite nursery rhymes and fairy tales when threatened.


----------



## Pronoss

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Shadowcran said:


> Yeah, badass moment. His career never recovered from it. In fact, it wrecked it thoroughly.
> 
> He was about to go vs Hogan, that was over with.




Another good moment

Undertaker, Vader told its fake by Muslim TV Vader almost stomped his ass, I bet Taker wanted to get the hell outta that country fast

Wrestling interview gone wrong.: https://youtu.be/xYL6tD-TmgQ


----------



## gabrielcev

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Ohh boy would I love to tell him he sucks to his face. I would do with a smile on my face and if he even attempts to lay a hand on me I'll put that punk bitch in a Kimora lock and break his arm make him cry home to The Rock.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



KingCosmos said:


> Are you idiots literally retarded. Did you not even notice his humurous tone in the vid. Second how the fuck is a crowd of undistiguisable people the same as saying it to his face you fucking idiots. IWC gonna IWC


You sounder madder than Reigns right now. Also, he was joking until the "say it to my face" part. And Reigns is full of fucking shit himself, his bitchass wouldn't do squat if anyone said that to his face unless he wants to lose his job. And you're part of the IWC as well, fucking dunce.


----------



## KingCosmos

Bigby Wolf said:


> KingCosmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you idiots literally retarded. Did you not even notice his humurous tone in the vid. Second how the fuck is a crowd of undistiguisable people the same as saying it to his face you fucking idiots. IWC gonna IWC
> 
> 
> 
> You sounder madder than Reigns right now. Also, he was joking until the "say it to my face" part. And Reigns is full of fucking shit himself, his bitchass wouldn't do squat if anyone said that to his face unless he wants to lose his job. And you're part of the IWC as well, dunce.
Click to expand...

You sounder madder? Yeah you are fucking retarded


----------



## BREEaments03

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Overcomer said:


> well, he's right lol no one will say to his face


You don't think so? It would only show how childish he is if he did anything but laugh it off or tell the person to fuck off.


----------



## Jericho Fan

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Wow never knew Roman could keep people from sleeping at night. The hate is real.

People saying "the next time I see him, I'm going to punch him" need lives.


----------



## tommo010

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Next time you're in Glasgow Roman I'll take you up on that, I have no problem telling you where I feel you'd need to improve to be entertaining to me.

Then I will proceed to tell you to man the fuck up, you're in public eye now and will have fans and haters not everyone is going to like you and if you don't like it just get a normal job like the rest of us and stop being a baby cause someone doesn't like your work.


----------



## Trublez

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



KingCosmos said:


> You sounder madder? Yeah you are fucking retarded


Said by the guy who thinks he's not part of the IWC. Dunce.


----------



## the fox

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Heyman will do the talking anyway so don't worry


----------



## Marrakesh

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

If he wins there won't be a victory speech. Simple as that. 

They'll do what they've done these past few weeks and have him talk on Smackdown. 

I'm starting to sway towards believing Vince will pull the plug when it comes time tomorrow however there is every chance Reigns media appearances had him creaming himself so i don't really know. 

WWE in it's stupidity seem to think that business is more reliant on philanthropy, sponsorships and mainstream media exposure than actually having a quality product. 

This attitude is why their TV ratings are declining and the network has bombed. 

Keep pushing Roman Reigns WWE. I'm sure you'll attract hundreds of thousands of new fans because he is appearing in a few Snickers adverts fpalm Not very creative, funny or entertaining ones either so it's it's right in his and WWE's comfort zone.


----------



## Frantics

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*









Look man, i understand it's annoying to you Reigns, but sometimes you just gotta man up dude, the fact that he's acknowledging these things, means they/we are clearly getting to him.


----------



## Cashmere

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

I wish the crowds nowadays were like ECW's One Night Stand :lol. Everyone would see how much of a badass he really is.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

I would be great if roman kicked off raw to EPIC booing. To the point he cant talk over the booing.

Cue seth rollins/j&j/kane/show who after talking for a bit leads to roman getting beat down and wmd'd by show. Cashes in mitb...new champ 



IF reigns wins i bloody hope rollins cashes in at wm or raw.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## i<3romanreigns

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Seth rollins isnt good enough to be a main eventer, he needs to put some size in because he has small muscles
His quack voice makes me cringe as well..
Roman reigns is what a true wrestler should look like


----------



## Jonasolsson96

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



DudeLove669 said:


> I dec....declare, that I Roman Reigns......
> 
> beat Brock Lesnar last night for the World Heavywe....WWE World Heavyweight Championship.....



:reigns I cocked this right here fist and made it rain in dis bitch. 

Bleee dat. Bleee in the shie... I mean Reigns.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Learn to wrestle and I will stop shitting on your work. Simple.


----------



## Nickop

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

is it normal to cringe at everything Roman does?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

lmao U MAD ROMAN? U MAAAAD


----------



## LPPrince

WWE had Rikishi not mention Too Cool whatsoever in his HoF speech even though that stable is the entire reason he's in the Hall of Fame. He spent all that time on his Samoan side, sure to give family some love(which is perfectly fine, cheers for the Umaga rep), but all in all its for who's benefit? Roman Reigns.

And because of this shit, if I couldn't be even further on Lesnar's side(kayfabe) and anti-WWE(non-kayfabe), I fucking am now. That shit's disgusting.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581995552965046272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581997396160323584


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Fuckin' Reigns. Cena's been getting booed out of buildings for years and he NEVER does anything like this. It's why I'll always have respect for Cena. I don't like nor respect Roman atm.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

WWE had Rikishi no-sell Too Cool and go on about his samoan side only for Roman's benefit.

So fuck him(the character), and fuck the WWE for going that far.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Chrome said:


> Fuckin' Reigns. Cena's been getting booed out of buildings for years and he NEVER does anything like this. It's why I'll always have respect for Cena. I don't like nor respect Roman atm.


It gets to Reigns you can tell it gets under his skin.

Cena has learnt to accept it and not be a twat about it.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Chrome said:


> Fuckin' Reigns. Cena's been getting booed out of buildings for years and he NEVER does anything like this. It's why I'll always have respect for Cena. I don't like nor respect Roman atm.


Why does everyone have to react like Cena? Most of the criticism against John Cena is that he operates like a robot. I wouldn't take being slandered 24/7 either with a smile on my face as though I were a politician running for office.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

The night after Mania is always one of the best shows of the year.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Cobalt said:


> It gets to Reigns you can tell it gets under his skin.
> 
> Cena has learnt to accept it and not be a twat about it.


It bothered Cena for a long time at the beginning too but eventually he decided to turn it into a positive(or convince himself it was a positive anyway).

John Cena the man outside the ring is open to a heel turn, has wanted to do it, but the company won't let him. They have him continue doing the same shit that gets him booed. Basically, Cena gets why the fans shit on him. Roman doesn't.


----------



## CookiePuss

LPPrince said:


> WWE had Rikishi not mention Too Cool whatsoever in his HoF speech even though that stable is the entire reason he's in the Hall of Fame. He spent all that time on his Samoan side, sure to give family some love(which is perfectly fine, cheers for the Umaga rep),* but all in all its for who's benefit? Roman Reigns.*


Sometimes you guys go way overboard with these conspiracies. Seriously.

Rikishi was listing off all his family members, and Reigns happens to be apart of that family and I don't see anything wrong with it. I don't see how that has anything to do with not mentioning Scotty 2 Hotty, or it supposedly benefiting Roman Reigns.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



LPPrince said:


> It bothered Cena for a long time at the beginning too but eventually he decided to turn it into a positive(or convince himself it was a positive anyway).
> 
> John Cena the man outside the ring is open to a heel turn, has wanted to do it, but the company won't let him. They have him continue doing the same shit that gets him booed. Basically, Cena gets why the fans shit on him. Roman doesn't.


And you sense Reigns never will either. His just not cut for it.

Cena had his battles with it, I don't like Cena but I atleast respect him in that aspect.


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



LPPrince said:


> It bothered Cena for a long time at the beginning too but eventually he decided to turn it into a positive(or convince himself it was a positive anyway).
> 
> John Cena the man outside the ring is open to a heel turn, has wanted to do it, but the company won't let him. They have him continue doing the same shit that gets him booed. Basically, Cena gets why the fans shit on him. Roman doesn't.


To be honest, Reigns hasn't been a stale, goofy, intelligence insulting, child-oriented character for the past 10 years. There's very little similarity between Cena and Reigns, most of the fans who hate Reigns seem to do so because of some sort of idea that he hasn't 'earned' his status and a rejection of him as a performer, not because of his character or presentation on TV. That's pretty much the opposite of Cena.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

WWE planted the roots of Roman Reigns in front of their house, and the fans responded


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

So in honor of the Regins Train WRECK which will most likely occur in front of a live crowd unless they pussy out & have pre-recording thoughts from Maina the previous night....

But anway give how man F'ing times they shove his savage Samona blood line down the viewer's throat it was only fitting I play the only other most important speech in Samoan history in the WWE









Bet you last dollar that the promo above will be better than Roman's BELIEVE THAT


----------



## Shishara

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He's right though.
I'm not geting why he gets so much hate. Yeah,he was never in indies,isn't CM Punk level on mic and not DB in the ring(he isn't supposed to be,he's POWERHOUSE)...

He is rich,good looking and successful.

Are you?......


----------



## Empress

cookiepuss said:


> Sometime you guys go way overboard with these conspiracies. Seriously.
> 
> Rikishi was listing off all his family members, and Reigns happens to be apart of that family and I don't see anything wrong with it. I don't see how that has anything to do with not mentioning Scotty 2 Hotty, or it supposedly benefiting Roman Reigns.


Yeah, I'm not buying into this (latest) conspiracy either. If it were only Samoan related, why did he mention Rusev? Although, I get why some would grasp at anything at this point.

Rikishi name dropped his entire family and I'm glad he mentioned Roman. I'm sure he knew the boo's were coming, but he still spoke his family's name. He's got my respect for that. 

The fans who booed Roman tonight are such assholes with no sense of decorum but yet he's being told to just bend over. It could not be me. I'm a nice person but don't push me. I hope on all the magic beans that Reigns is allowed to turn heel and just bury some of these haters. At times, I'm not sure if he's gotten to or just tends to be high on the asshole spectrum. It could be both, depending on the day but a heel turn could let him get those feelings out.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Empress said:


> Why does everyone have to react like Cena? Most of the criticism against John Cena is that he operates like a robot. I wouldn't take being slandered 24/7 either with a smile on my face as though I were a politician running for office.


Didn't say they all have to act like Cena. Just sayin' I respect Cena for not lashing out like Reigns has. This is like the 3rd or 4th time Reigns has done this, all while being a "face" too.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Shishara said:


> He's right though.
> I'm not geting why he gets so much hate. Yeah,he was never in indies,isn't CM Punk level on mic and not DB in the ring(he isn't supposed to be,he's POWERHOUSE)...
> 
> He is rich,good looking and successful.
> 
> Are you?......


He's not even a powerhouse. And I don't think a single fan boos him because he has money and success;if they did, they'd be booing most of the WWE roster.


----------



## deathslayer

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Shishara said:


> He's right though.
> I'm not geting why he gets so much hate. Yeah,he was never in indies,isn't CM Punk level on mic and not DB in the ring(he isn't supposed to be,he's POWERHOUSE)...
> 
> *He is rich,good looking and successful.*
> 
> Are you?......


Probably one of the reasons he's hated on.


----------



## JoeChill

Roman Reigns is on his way to becoming one of the greatest heels of all time. He's had a chip on his shoulder all weekend. I hope he shows Sable his balls before the match


----------



## BoJackson

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

The unbridled hatred for Reigns and anger toward him in this thread is hilariously astonishing. At this point I'm hoping he wins the title clean and has a long run as champion just for the daily threads about him. It's gonna be fun.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Chrome said:


> Didn't say they all have to act like Cena. Just sayin' I respect Cena for not lashing out like Reigns has. This is like the 3rd or 4th time Reigns has done this, all while being a "face" too.


Hopefully, he turns heel tomorrow. Since this is becoming a recurring theme in his interviews (unless he's being asked and not prompted), he may need Paul Heyman to mentally prepare him and thicken his skin. But I don't fault him at all for being tired of some passing their hatred of him as constructive criticism. I'd be over it too.


----------



## Shishara

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He and Rollins should do double turn at Raw when Rollins cashes in...


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Rick_James said:


> Roman Reigns can do anything at this point and it will piss some people off, because he's in the main event slot over a guy like Daniel Bryan. He could say he enjoys wiping his ass after taking a shit and 24 hours later you'd have IWC guys that stop wiping out of spite lol.


/Don'tWipeForRoman

Then the toilet paper that goes unused gets thrown at him in the ring

I like this idea

Thank you Rick James


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Empress said:


> Why does everyone have to react like Cena? Most of the criticism against John Cena is that he operates like a robot. I wouldn't take being slandered 24/7 either with a smile on my face as though I were a politician running for office.


If you're in Cena's position, it's the mature and right thing to do. He's gotten more shit than Roman has throughout all these years, and he doesn't lash out like a child.


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He's totally taking the mickey out of the critics. I would have been disappointed if he said something along the lines of " Well they have the right to do whatever they want etc etc etc", CUT THE CRAP. Humility was never such a pious trait to have in wrestling and I'm glad that Reigns is bringing some of that good old attitude back to the table. This also reinforces the point that Reigns is not another Cena and will take criticism head on rather than side-stepping it like Cena while the commentators try to make a virtue out of it. 

The thing is that people are so accustomed to seeing Mr. John "Diplomatic" Cena that anything deviating from his behavior seems like an aberration which is not. Most of the top faces have spoken their mind on their critics, there are videos of even The Undertaker taking a crap on his online critics so this is not just a once in a blue moon occurrence in the wider wrestling spectrum.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He is just having fun with it now.


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Soul Cat said:


> If you're in Cena's position, it's the mature and right thing to do. He's gotten more shit than Roman has throughout all these years, and he doesn't lash out like a child.


If Reigns wants to be treated with respect, it's not akin to lashing out as a child. He shouldn't take abuse with a smile to prove maturity. Cena's response is not the default one. It works for him, but shouldn't be one size fits all.


----------



## LaMelo

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

It definitely has to be live.


----------



## Vox Machina

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Empress said:


> If Reigns wants to be treated with respect, it's not akin to lashing out as a child. He shouldn't take abuse with a smile to prove maturity. Cena's response is not the default one. It works for him, but shouldn't be one size fits all.


As the face of the company, yes it should be one size fits all. Call it robotic, but that's the way to go. I know you guys are dreaming of a heel turn, but whatever.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

This is so sad. A guy like Cena takes all his hate in stride, as does The Miz, as do countless other wrestlers. And its the same for most sports, you dont see roger Federer getting pissy and threatening to beat people up for saying he sucks.

Poor widdle Roman feelings are hurt, if he's already cracking hows he ever going to survive being a Main Eventer?


----------



## x78

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Empress said:


> If Reigns wants to be treated with respect, it's not akin to lashing out as a child. He shouldn't take abuse with a smile to prove maturity. Cena's response is not the default one. It works for him, but shouldn't be one size fits all.


Cena's sycophantic response is probably the most pathetic imaginable TBH, and you just know that Reigns haters would be equally critical if he'd tried to be passive (as he has in the past).


----------



## Empress

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Soul Cat said:


> As the face of the company, yes it should be one size fits all. Call it robotic, but that's the way to go. I know you guys are dreaming of a heel turn, but whatever.


Hopefully, the dream is realized tomorrow. Not everyone is gonna smile and take any type of abuse. He can be diplomatic and still show some form of a backbone. He does not need to forsake his spine.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Arcturus said:


> I'd never cuss out any wrestler in public, but at a live show I'd do it because that's the place you should, and if he can't handle that well...like the great Dutty Rhodes says..
> 
> "You can't handle da heat from tha fanth?.....then you in da wrong bidneth baby!"


:lmao


----------



## CycLoNe_AttAcK_

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



EvaMaryse said:


> This is so sad. A guy like Cena takes all his hate in stride, as does The Miz, as do countless other wrestlers. And its the same for most sports, you dont see roger Federer getting pissy and threatening to beat people up for saying he sucks.
> 
> Poor widdle Roman feelings are hurt, if he's already cracking hows he ever going to survive being a Main Eventer?


How is Roger Federer of all people the standard here? He isn't even playing a combat sport. The relevant parallels would be in sports like MMA and Boxing, the sports in which such a response is the norm rather than the exception.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



CycLoNe_AttAcK_ said:


> How is Roger Federer of all people the standard here? He isn't even playing a combat sport. The relevant parallels would be in sports like MMA and Boxing, the sports in which such a response is the norm rather than the exception.


Because Roger Federer is famous, and a pro athlete and like all famous pro athletes he gets some hate, he was just the first big name that popped into my head.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

It'll be even better when Sheamus returns to attack him! :lol


----------



## Rexx

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Fucking nerds. :LOL


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

He's screwed either way. If he panders to the IWC and says, "Fans have a right to say what they want" he will get shitted on. But to me it seems like the smarks have always enjoyed being talked down to. If they let Roman be himself he can do this.


----------



## HHHisXpacXSteph

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

This is a huge opportunity. It sounds like he will assault whomever says he sucks to his face. If he starts assaulting people they will fire him. Insult Roman and save wrestling.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

who says he is giving one?


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

"You don't deserve it! You don't deserve it!" chants will rain down on him. I'm sure some people will dismiss them as "angry neckbeards" like they always do. unk2


----------



## deepelemblues

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

lol roman reigns friend to children is going to do what if someone says it to his face? stare at him? _intensely?_


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

I thought the video was great. People should really piss off. Each and every one of you would take his opportunity in a heart beat. Yeah, I'd rather see other people in his spot. He's never offended me and is trying to do a good job. Like who you want, boo who you want, but he's not doing anything shitty to anyone.

Roman Reigns is a scapegoat.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Roman Reigns promo will consist of numerous hair flicking, the term "I can, and I did", calling some random sprung chick in the audience, "babygirl", and spearing someone then shouting OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHH.


----------



## Watertaco

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Chrome said:


> "You don't deserve it! You don't deserve it!" chants will rain down on him. I'm sure some people will dismiss them as "angry neckbeards" like they always do. unk2


Are they not though?


----------



## Lil Mark

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Smart fans hate Roman and Roman hates Smart fans. One of the two is going to have to leave WWE. I'm counting down the hours. Post WM Raw kicks so much ass. I hope they boo Reigns out of the building.

Although, if people REALLY wanted to voice their disapproval, don't react at all. Don't boo. Turn away, play with your phone, fall asleep, act as disinterested as possible. People have been booing Cena forever. NOW WHERE DID THAT GET CHA?! Booing Reigns is reacting to Reigns.

And cheer like crazy for the Superstars that don't get the love. Imagine if Stardust got a huge reaction, and Roman got crickets. As a fan, I encourage everyone not to boo Reigns, but ignore him entirely. That would finally prove to WWE that this guy isn't the poster boy.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Watertaco said:


> Are they not though?


Nope. Unless the entire crowd is made up of smarks though. Or maybe, just maybe, casual fans don't like Reigns either.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Why the fear to say it to his face?

Go up to him, shake his hand, say "Respectfully, you're an undeserving piece of sh*t", and if he stands up, give him a boot to the balls and go away.

He'll be gassed before he can reach you anyway.


----------



## KKF fan

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



SMCM said:


> His victory speech will be a few sentences long. "I can. I will. I did!"... Seth Rollins music hits and he cuts a promo to save Roman.


Wat. Seth is as bad as Reigns on the mic, he ain't saving shit.


----------



## Watertaco

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Chrome said:


> Nope. Unless the entire crowd is made up of smarks though. Or maybe, just maybe, casual fans don't like Reigns either.


I find your sig strangely arousing.

And btw, I don't like Reigns either. But the same people who hate Reigns, are pretty much the same people who hate Sheamus. Despite the fact that he's 10x the talent Reigns is. So I feel some sort of bitter pity for him.

Still want Brock to tear him apart though.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



i<3romanreigns said:


> Seth rollins isnt good enough to be a main eventer, he needs to put some size in because he has small muscles
> His quack voice makes me cringe as well..
> Roman reigns is what a true wrestler should look like


Another one? 

Do you reigns marks have orgies to reproduce or is it some form of Mitosis?


----------



## all in all...

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

i can, i did will be extent of his 'speech' most likely opening RAW

WM celebration will be him carried on the shoulders of various family members, and other wrestlers who have 'shown him respect' in the last few weeks. probably the rock hugging him and raising his hand as well.


----------



## SMCM

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Beermonkeyv1 said:


> I would be great if roman kicked off raw to EPIC booing. To the point he cant talk over the booing.
> 
> Cue seth rollins/j&j/kane/show who after talking for a bit leads to roman getting beat down and wmd'd by show. Cashes in mitb...new champ
> 
> 
> 
> IF reigns wins i bloody hope rollins cashes in at wm or raw.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


I'm worried that Roman might actually succeed, and it's because of fans like you. You want to see loud booing, and are looking forward to Raw because as you said it's going to be "great" and "epic". How can fans like you not understand that that kind of crowd reaction is exactly what Vince wants? You don't like that Roman is getting pushed to the top, so you give them the exact response they want at this point? Brilliant. Good job helping Roman succeed.

Obviously Vince didn't want Roman to get booed initially. At this point though, he sees that there's a large part of the audience that is just not going to accept Roman. Because of this, Vince is now going to give Roman the controversial gimmick like Cena has had. Vince would die for a "Let's go Roman, Roman sucks" chant to become a consistent occurrence.

Don't let Vince and Roman work you. Either remain silent when Roman is out there, or chant Daniel Bryan. These are the last two things Vince wants.


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Watertaco said:


> I find your sig strangely arousing.
> 
> And btw, I don't like Reigns either. But the same people who hate Reigns, are pretty much the same people who hate Sheamus. Despite the fact that he's 10x the talent Reigns is. So I feel some sort of bitter pity for him.
> 
> Still want Brock to tear him apart though.


Not me, I like Sheamus too. :lol


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Frost99 said:


> IN 2013 Cena gave us....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2015 Roman will be all about the HAIR turn/whip or flick.....


Never in my life thought I'd say this, but I'd rather have Cena still on top than Reigns.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Another one?
> 
> Do you reigns marks have orgies to reproduce or is it some form of Mitosis?


Based on his/her username and post, I think we can safely assume that's a troll. If not, then I think his/her parents should seek some psychiatric help because based on the posts I've seen, he/she seriously needs it. Makes some decent Reigns' fans on these forum look all like morons, which is not the case.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Booing is still a reaction, just be silent if you dont like him. WWE will just either keep him as talentless duck faced version of Cena or turn him heel. Either way he's still on top. Silence speaks volumes though.


----------



## Killmonger

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

I'm honestly just watching it to laugh.


----------



## BoundForMania

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

He is gonna turn heel at Mania so him being boo'd will only make Vince think he has done masterstroke.


----------



## From Death Valley

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*

Cena was getting booed not even a year after winning the wwe title from JBL and he never lashed out. People shat on John Cena for 10 years and still and he embraces it. Doesn't go throwing a temper tantrum like he's gonna fuck somebody up because they don't like him


----------



## urca

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Frost99 said:


> Ah for FUCK SAKES, enough with this online bullying crap. I understand it hurts people's "*feelings*" & in this soft pussified PC world we live in I got 3 words for ya......
> 
> "*SHUT IT OFF*"
> 
> Unlike when I was bullied back in the 90's you really couldn't get away from your "bullY" on the school yard he's hit you but now people goes CRAZY over unlike, unfriend, ect fuck me just TURN OFF THE DAM PC or whatever, read a book, go outside, get laid ect.
> 
> Oh & to pretty boy Roman, who will soon be rich beyond MOST of us & hold the gold *SHUT UP*, deal with the "haters", the "Bullies" and the mean words DAMMIT. His catchphrase should be....
> 
> "Stick & Stones may break my bones but your boo's will never hurt me"


And see this is the funny thing about you people being 'bullied in the 90s' and being looking down on the new generation, where you literally can't escape your bully because you may have him or one of his friends that you may or may not know of in your social circle. 

Stop it with the 'pussified generation' bullcrap. Let the new generation deal with bullying the way they are dealing with it. I don't believe that we, the 90s people have a right to dictate or define how bullying is for the new generation. Bullying comes in different shapes and forms. The fact that you think it's about 'unlike, unfriend' and all that crap says a lot about how much you know about cyber bullying. They follow you at home. It's all in that very dilemma.

But this is WF, I'm not to have high expectations.


----------



## solarstorm

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



i<3romanreigns said:


> Seth rollins isnt good enough to be a main eventer, he needs to put some size in because he has small muscles
> His quack voice makes me cringe as well..
> Roman reigns is what a true wrestler should look like


If you look back in Jan/Feb there were a few in-ring promos where Reigns and Rollins were face-to-face and Rollins' arms looked bigger (The rest of him isn't, but again, his arms are pretty damn close).


----------



## Frost99

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



urca said:


> And see this is the funny thing about you people being 'bullied in the 90s' and being looking down on the new generation, where you literally can't escape your bully because you may have him or one of his friends that you may or may not know of in your social circle.
> 
> Stop it with the 'pussified generation' bullcrap. Let the new generation deal with bullying the way they are dealing with it. I don't believe that we, the 90s people have a right to dictate or define how bullying is for the new generation. Bullying comes in different shapes and forms. The fact that you think it's about 'unlike, unfriend' and all that crap says a lot about how much you know about cyber bullying. They follow you at home. It's all in that very dilemma.
> 
> But this is WF, I'm not to have high expectations.


Hope this lives up to your "high expectations" but then again I'm a 90's kid so I hope I don't come off as a dictator or anything....



Frost99 said:


> I wanted to frame my comments into Roman's statement of "say it to my face", I understand the internet can be just as cold & unforgiving as is the real world and yes words do hurt and potentially scar. But the ONE things world can NEVER do literally is physically hurt, no word can point a gun to your head & fire the only person who does that is the person who read said words and if your a person who feels like that GET HELP, don't give in and take your life because words hurt you, they can also help if you find a person who with using words & actions can help you realize your stronger than letters on a screen, you're a REAL person.
> 
> That's why I sort of get mad regarding online "bullying" and that now infamous girl with the cue cards and we all know what happened to her was tragic but avoidable if instead of making that online video she went instead and got HELP from a parent, friend, sister,brother,cousin,teacher,help phone operator, police, nurse & the list goes on. It's like we take the world online which at times blurs the real word but we can NEVER forget the online world is NOT the world you have to live in more like live with and if it's not the best place to be ATM then just turn it off and reconnect with your real life friends and family for awhile, educate yourself and then go back online.



See I framed the debate towards Roman and this BS attitude that may or may not be shared by the "new" generation of just calling everyone a hater if they don't agree with them It's WORSE in the entertainment biz which I too I'm apart of and when I started a TON of people hated my announcing style but without calling them haters, listened and retooling my craft my "haters" have become well respected peers in my social circle. Not saying the crowd & Roman will exchange X-Mas card but damnit to hell he's as green as FUCK when it comes to main eventing ANYTHING so Roman do yourself & the PAYING audience a favor shut your mouth and listen to what people have to say, don't have to change your ways but improving here or there is better than telling people to "Stop Hating/Bullying"


----------



## SkolVikings94

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



Jerichoholic274 said:


> Another one?
> 
> Do you reigns marks have orgies to reproduce or is it some form of Mitosis?


human asexual reproduction


----------



## Karma101

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

He may be heel and represented by Heyman at that point so it might not matter if he gets booed.


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Crowd Reaction to Roman Reigns Victory Speech:





I'm going to look down...and I"m gonna laugh!!!


----------



## Green

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Its hilarious how similar some of the reactions are to when Cena got his major push.


----------



## Pastor Yeezus

Daniel Bryan fans are WOAT


----------



## Pastor Yeezus

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



gabrielcev said:


> Ohh boy would I love to tell him he sucks to his face. I would do with a smile on my face and if he even attempts to lay a hand on me I'll put that punk bitch in a Kimora lock and break his arm make him cry home to The Rock.


God keyboard warriors on this site are hilarious


----------



## Deebow

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

They'll boo, and Vince wont care. That's pretty much it. If it continues, WWE will just start throwing around words like "Polarizing" or "Controversial". They did that stuff after he won the Rumble. If you want Reigns gone, walk out of the arena when he comes out to cut his promo and/or when he has his match.

Edit: If they really want to screw with the fans, have him turn heel at the end of WM and align with Heyman. If they fans cheer him on RAW after a heel turn, have him turn face again by attacking Heyman.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's good to see Roman getting all of this publicity on these major mainstream outlets. Fox Sports is really blowing up that interview from 4 days ago.*


----------



## Arkham258

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

The only reaction that will hurt him:


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

I think Vince better pre tape Roman's victory speech as the crowd will shit all over him and he wont stand a chance against all those thousands of people


----------



## Daemon_Rising

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Roman Reigns cutting a promo is the Vic Reeves of WWE:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*



BoundForMania said:


> He is gonna turn heel at Mania so him being boo'd will only make Vince think he has done masterstroke.


Chants INC

"We All Hate You" 

"Die Roman Die"

"We Want Bryan"

This is the chants am expecting IF Reigns wins


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

He certainly looks like 'the guy' in this latest photo of his staredown with Brock Lesnar:










You're Despicable, Brock!









How dare they boo me! Don't they know I have THE LOOK!


----------



## Shadowcran

He certainly looks like 'the guy' in this latest photo of his staredown with Brock Lesnar:










You're Despicable, Brock!









I'm not a good guy! I'm *THE* Guy!

Latest from Vince McMahon!









I say Roman is THE GUY! I's hates IWC Varmints and 'nilla Midgets!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

don't you guys realise

seth rollins is cashing in straight after reigns wins


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Reigns vs. Lesnar is the #1 trend on Facebook.*


----------



## Louaja89

*Re: Roman Reigns calls out IWC nerds*



Pastor Yeezus said:


> God keyboard warriors on this site are hilarious


I'm surprised a moronic troll like you saw the humor in his post .


----------



## deanambroselover

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

The only thing that could save us from the speech is if Seth cashes in


----------



## Shadowcran

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

Roman Reigns Future:

"Taz, what is Samoa Jim doing in the Impact Zone?"

"Hi, I'm Roman Reigns for super Poli-grip. After Lesnar knocked out all of my teeth, I needed a way for my false teeth to stay in."









Do I still have "The Look"?


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Roman Reigns promo was pretty damn great!*

TALE OF THE TAPE :heston


----------



## Headliner




----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Roman victory speech on Raw after WM31 is gonna be car crash tv*

What victory speech.


----------



## ImGoingOver

LOL even Vince realizes this guy isn't ready, despite his massive boner for him. Sucks to be you, Reigns marks.


----------



## SovereignVA

I never in a million years thought his road to Wrestlemania would end in a failure.


----------



## Vox Machina

How about that heel turn? :eagle


----------



## A Paul Heyman G

Thank God they had Rollins cash in. The amount of boos REIGNING down could be heard from all over the WWE Universe :cole :lawler :jbl


----------



## Mr. I

LOL


----------



## McCringleberry

:lol Come on guys. No need for the told you so posts. The guy just wasn't ready. It wasn't his fault. Those shitty interviews that turned even more against him were but not the push itself.

EDIT: They better not try to force a rematch after he took the fall. If Lesnar disappears for a while it should be Orton challenging after last night. It was bad enough they had Reigns kick out after 3 F5s. Taker and Cena couldn't even do that. Stop forcing this stuff. Let it happen organically and Reigns will succeed far better.


----------



## 2Slick

I guess Vince McMahon does listen to reason at times, best decision he made was to not let Reigns win the WWE title. I have nothing overly against him, but he's far from being anywhere near ready to be a World champion. Rollins winning the title doesn't really come as a shock, most people knew he was going to win it eventually, it was just a question of when, not really if.

Reigns received the Summerslam Cena beatdown, was fun to watch.

"Welcome to Suplex City, Bitch".


----------



## Wynter

I want to speak to those who argued with me about Seth's push :ambrose
@ShowStopper


----------



## ImGoingOver

To be clear though, Rollins is a terrible choice as well. The ratings may get a post Mania boost tomorrow but will continue to decline in the long run because Rollins, like Reigns, cannot draw.

But still, LOL @ Reigns marks


----------



## Empress

Headliner said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afXDBPZbxyY


Choke. :grin2:

And he's still gloating. He's even burying me when we're not on the boards. Enjoy your win, @Headliner. I got something for you though. >


----------



## Indywrestlersrule

You know what WWE did tonight so well? Gave us a reason as an audience to feel sympathy for Roman. For example lets look a "tragedies" in Cena's career that where suppose to make us feel bad for him: Edge cash-in (after a year long reign and Cena gets it back at the next PPV), the neck injury against Batista (wins belt back first match back), getting fired in the Nexus angle (do I really need to remind you), and Rock beating him at 28 (he beat brock right after, got book over the champ, and didn't lose clean once then got his "redemption" to a chorus of boos). With Roman you actually feel bad that his first mania main event will have this screwjob haunting over him so thus as an audience we "bad for him" so going forward we can feel "invested in him" (I know what a concept)


----------



## DemBoy




----------



## NastyYaffa

:dance


----------



## 2Slick

ImGoingOver said:


> To be clear though, Rollins is a terrible choice as well. The ratings may get a post Mania boost tomorrow but will continue to decline in the long run because Rollins, like Reigns, cannot draw.
> 
> But still, LOL @ Reigns marks


Brock's held the title since Summerslam, he's a part-time wrestler, it's about time we have the WWE title defended on a regular (PPV) basis. 

He's a hell of a lot more ready than Reigns is.


----------



## A$AP

:ha


----------



## SpeedStick

Reigns not winning was the right thing to do , Now are people going to complain when he wins the 2016 Rumble again? But we now have one of the weakest champion the guys only 5 official wins in 2015 (5 -45 record) so we back to this weak champion shit


----------



## Wynter

ImGoingOver said:


> LOL even Vince realizes this guy isn't ready, *despite his massive boner for him.* Sucks to be you, Reigns marks.


You do know that means he still will get a push right :lol Even if it's slowed down, he's still gonna get pushed until he's ready.

That sucks for you more because Roman will still be on your screen -___-


----------



## ImGoingOver

Legit BOSS is on suicide watch. How can one person be so wrong ALL THE TIME?

Poor little guy.


----------



## The True Believer

This was the absolute best way to book that match. Lesnar and Reigns aren't ring generals so an over the top, smash mouth fight was the way to go and Lesnar rightfully pushed Reigns' shit in for 95% of the match. Now, that sort of match structure doesn't allow the performers to really show off their in-ring prowess but I will say that Reigns sold like a champ. Kudos to him for taking that ass whooping.


----------



## ImGoingOver

Wynter said:


> You do know that means he still will get a push right :lol Even if it's slowed down, he's still gonna get pushed until he's ready.
> 
> That sucks for you more because Roman will still be on your screen -___-


That's what people thought about Ryback. There's a good chance Vince will move on to his next project soon after Reigns continues to draw nothing but apathy.


----------



## Batz

Another year another Rumble winner gets punk'd!


----------



## shought321

I usually like watching Reigns fail but I can't even be bothered watching this online. They really have drained every ounce of enthusiasm out of me as a fan.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Great Rollins won. Reigns looked great in that match and him losing that way did way more for him as a baby face than winning that title could ever do. 

Reigns shouldn't be on Raw tomorrow IMO, he's just going to get booed out of the building, might as well mask the fact that people in that arena hate him, because he is starting to get momentum back as a baby face.


----------



## ImGoingOver

2Slick said:


> Brock's held the title since Summerslam, he's a part-time wrestler, it's about time we have the WWE title defended on a regular (PPV) basis.
> 
> He's a hell of a lot more ready than Reigns is.


He still lacks verbal charisma and is awful at cutting promos. He's had entire shows centered around him and they've done very poorly in terms of viewership.

Yeah, he's more ready than Reigns. But so is my dead grandmother.


----------



## Robbyfude

Phew, even as a Reigns hater i was actually scared for his career there. I mean, it's already ruined, but if he actually won that match with a vintage 2005-2008 Cena comeback, that would have put a huge nail on his coffin.


----------



## Lothario

I predicated the main event outcome in another thread and I'm sticking by it. Rollins isn't as over as we like to pretend he is and will be a transitional champ. This was done to protect Brock AND Reigns, and it was the correct play. Roman is getting the belt in the next 90 days. Terrific main event, though. Everyone looked great.


----------



## The_It_Factor

Yay, I see the "eye h8 rainz" threads becoming fewer and far between after tonight!


----------



## Wynter

Time out, why are people gloating as if I didn't see people cry for months about "Roman is gonna win regardless. No way Vince is gonna change his mind!" :lol 

"Suck it Roman marks, Roman lost even though I've been crying about Roman's inevitable win!!" lol you guys were just as wrong as us.

Though, as I said, either a heel turn or loss was gonna save Roman. I'm still happy as fuck :ambrose

And Seth won :mark: And he better draw good as shit too during his reign lol


----------



## Stone Hot

Haters say what you want Regins brought his A game tonight. Great match


----------



## drewpeppers

ImGoingOver said:


> To be clear though, Rollins is a terrible choice as well. The ratings may get a post Mania boost tomorrow but will continue to decline in the long run because Rollins, like Reigns, cannot draw.
> 
> But still, LOL @ Reigns marks



Where in the hell do you get this from? Rollins may not boost ratings, but he will at least maintain them. Reigns would have spelled disaster.


----------



## Empress

Anyway, brushing the salt of @Headliner (I got your rage typing) and others away, I'm still a fan of Reigns. I've got nothing to be ashamed of and I'm not sorry about it. "I told you so's" don't phase me because I very much enjoyed the match between Lesnar/Reings. It was better than the low expectations I had. Brock gave Reigns an ass whopping and he took it. I wish Reigns had been allowed to put in more offense, but I get why the WWE felt he needed to take this beating. Although, those who didn't like Reigns before weren't gonna change their match because of tonight. So, fuck 'en. If he got respect by others, cool. But I still hold it down. 

As a Seth fan, I'm not mad at all. He's my favorite wrestler and the closest all around talent of the new crop of wrestlers. 

"Suplex City, Bitch" was awesome. :lol

I did want a heel turn. I still want one. Reigns better not cut some lame ass promo about how he tried his best. I want the character to have an edge.

Overall, this was a great Wrestlemania. I'd give it a 8.5.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Just want to say this is the best thing that could've happen to Roman (well besides not being thrown into the main event to begin with). At least he wasn't Sting?


----------



## Wynter

That was a great main even though.I don't know how anyone can complain about that one.

Lord, that ass kicking Roman took bama4


----------



## ImGoingOver

Wynter said:


> And he better draw good as shit too during his reign lol


Don't worry, he won't.


----------



## Vox Machina

In all seriousness, this was the best thing to happen to Roman Reigns. He isn't ready. He still looked strong, come on, kicking out of 3 F-5s, something Taker and Cena couldn't do. This definitely built sympathy for him. I'm curious to where this all leads to now.


----------



## Nyall

lol why exactly would anyone who is a fan of reigns be pissed? why do you guys think we're crying? because he didn't win? lol, not everyone is a little bitch like Bryan marks when they don't get their way..


----------



## HBK 3:16

ImGoingOver said:


> He still lacks verbal charisma and is awful at cutting promos. He's had entire shows centered around him and they've done very poorly in terms of viewership.
> 
> Yeah, he's more ready than Reigns. But so is my dead grandmother.


Rollins is a very good promo worker, not the best, but more then passable as a main eventer, he's got his heel schtik down great and the crowd loves to hate him (or in the case of tonight; just loves him outright); he's a perfect guy to be champ.


----------



## Tony

Roman did well tonight selling the beating and he delivered his fair share of stiff shots as well which was fun to see.

As for Roman not winning tonight and having Rollins as the champion, I think this gives Roman a great opportunity. Now, I've always considered Roman to be fine on the mic and in the ring, but it gives him a great opportunity to improve in whatever areas he was lacking on whether it be on the mic or in the ring by letting him be more comfortable on the mic and having longer matches, and giving him a slow build to win the World Championship possibly next Mania. By the time he gets to Mania next year, he'll have some feuds and long matches under his belt so he'll have the majority of the crowd behind him and he'll look completely ready to be the face of the WWE Vince has always wanted .


----------



## Blade Runner

They'll have to change the text on that new t-shirt now :troll


----------



## McCringleberry

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> They'll have to change the text on that new t-shirt now :troll


I can....
I will....
I failed.


----------



## x78

ImGoingOver said:


> That's what people thought about Ryback. There's a good chance Vince will move on to his next project soon after Reigns continues to draw nothing but apathy.


Reigns has drawn far from apathy, he gets more reaction than anyone on the roster apart from Cena. He would've been a fantastic heel champion if he'd turned tonight. As it is it looks like they're going to try and persist with him as a face challenger against Rollins, which probably isn't the right option but a hell of a lot better than him walking out as a face with the belt tonight.

Ryback also didn't draw apathy BTW, he was over as hell until they jobbed him out on 6 consecutive PPVs and then turned him heel to feed to Cena. People need to stop this revisionist history bullshit.


----------



## Wynter

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> They'll have to change the text on that new t-shirt now :troll


:lol For real. Unless it's like "I can, I will....get my revenge." :lmao That timing of that shirt :lol


----------



## Batz

Soul Cat said:


> In all seriousness, this was the best thing to happen to Roman Reigns. He isn't ready. He still looked strong, come on, kicking out of 3 F-5s, something Taker and Cena couldn't do. This definitely built sympathy for him. I'm curious to where this all leads to now.


This really does work out for Roman best. He will get the title eventually. 


When he laughed mid-fight after Lesnar's beating... That was awesome.


----------



## Lothario

I must admit I enjoyed Vince realizing he made a mistake. "B-b-b-b-but he's ready!" :lol Roman's rabid fanbase would never concede that but w.e. 


Roman will have the belt by June, which will only take him back to square one because I don't think he'll be anymore prepared then than he is today. Still, booking helped him tremendously tonight and he looked excellent.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wynter said:


> I want to speak to those who argued with me about Seth's push :ambrose
> @ShowStopper


This is an L I will happily take. I am beyond shocked. Are you really not surprised, though? You really thought he was going to cash in and win?


----------



## Vox Machina

Wynter said:


> :lol For real. Unless it's like "I can, I will....get my revenge." :lmao That timing of that shirt :lol


To be fair, it never specified what he was referring to on the shirt. :draper2


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Wynter said:


> Though, as I said, either a heel turn or loss was gonna save Roman. I'm still happy as fuck :ambrose


Rollins will obviously come out to face crowd reaction and Reigns will be booed. So be ready for that double turn on Raw tomorrow. Still hoping for Heyman to ask Reigns to be the next Paul Heyman Guy.


----------



## The True Believer

Soul Cat said:


> To be fair, it never specified what he was referring to on the shirt. :draper2


You didn't read the fine print.

*I CAN* get my ass kicked.
*I WILL* bleed all over the floor.


----------



## RLStern

*Seth Rollins is more ready than Dean Ambrose and Roman Reigns, he deserves it. hopefully Daniel Bryan overcomes him and wins the title back from The Authority.*


----------



## Empress

Nyall said:


> lol why exactly would anyone who is a fan of reigns be pissed? why do you guys think we're crying? because he didn't win? lol, not everyone is a little bitch like Bryan marks when they don't get their way..


I like Bryan, but I agree with the sentiment of your post. For the most part, I'm having a laugh with some of these folks and I'm not taking it that serious. Reigns lost and that's that. Maybe he won something in losing to some. But I'm just curious as to what they do with his character now. 

I'm just genuinely surprised that WM 31 was better than my expectations.


----------



## Wynter

ShowStopper said:


> This is an L I will happily take. I am beyond shocked. Are you really not surprised, though? You really thought he was going to cash in and win?


I did. Ask BBR, I've been saying for months, Seth is one of the golden boys and a clear favorite. I don't understand why people loved to argue with me about Seth's placement in the company.

Everytime I gave evidence about Seth being a golden boy, it was "har har, it's all about Roman." Like I've said, if Seth was cashing in, he was winning. Because no way was Trips not letting his boy make history. It was just too perfect and Trips was gonna look out for his :shrug

I wasn't surprised one bit. Actually, when I saw how early Seth's match was onthe card? I was like "Yup, he's cashing in." to people I was chatting with lol. And then he lost?(That RKO :banderas) There was no way he wasn't walking out as champ.

Im a Seth mark, so I'm happy for him. I either wanted a Roman heel turn or a loss because I just didn't see him winning as a face working out for his career in a positive way. Roman looked strong in defeat and took a hell of a beating and even got to laugh and ask for more. I loved it!

So I'm very fucking happy right now :lol This was a really good Mania


----------



## Bubba Chuck

The beating Reigns took tonight...DAMN! Even though I am a fan of Reigns, I am glad that he didn't walk out as champion. He's not quite there yet to become champion. I have been saying this several months that I believe Reigns should be champion either next year or at this year's Summerslam. Let Rollins have a decent title run until then. Let him grow more before he becomes champion. 

However, I still think his RTWM was crap. WWE could have done a better job at it. The match exciting so I'll give them that. Next time they need to do a better job.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wynter said:


> I did. Ask BBR, I've been saying for months, Seth is one of the golden boys and a clear favorite. I don't understand why people loved to argue with me about Seth's placement in the company.
> 
> Everytime I gave evidence about Seth being a golden boy, it was "har har, it's all about Roman." Like I've said, if Seth was cashing in, he was winning. Because no way was Trips not letting his boy make history. It was just too perfect and Trips was gonna look out for his :shrug
> 
> I wasn't surprised one bit. Actually, when I saw how early Seth's match was onthe card? I was like "Yup, he's cashing in." to people I was chatting with lol. And then he lost?(That RKO :banderas) There was no way he wasn't walking out as champ.
> 
> Im a Seth mark, so I'm happy for him. I either wanted a Roman heel turn or a loss because I just didn't see him winning as a face working out for his career in a positive way. Roman looked strong in defeat and took a hell of a beating and even got to laugh and ask for more. I loved it!
> 
> So I'm very fucking happy right now :lol This was a really good Mania


What it was for me that started having me question if he would successfully cash in was him repeatedly eating pins in tag matches on SD (instead of Show and Kane, who should have. Although, that did change these last few weeks, and I guess we see why now). But also losses to Ryback, Ziggler, and some others and in some cases, multpile losses to those types of guys. That's what had me questioning what the hell was going on. I'm glad Rollins is liked by those in charge and will be alright. But if that's the case, then he really shouldn't be eating pin after pin after pin after pin to mid carders repeatedly and in multiple tag matches when Show or Kane can eat the pin instead. That's all.


----------



## CookiePuss

Empress said:


> I like Bryan, but I agree with the sentiment of your post. For the most part, I'm having a laugh with some of these folks and I'm not taking it that serious. Reigns lost and that's that. Maybe he won something in losing to some. But I'm just curious as to what they do with his character now.
> 
> I'm just genuinely surprised that WM 31 was better than my expectations.


Empress :mj2

Our guy lost :mj2

:ti It's all good though. Mania was a great show from top to bottom. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens on RAW tomorrow and where Reigns goes from here.


----------



## RLStern

*See folks? Roman Reigns was made to look strong without winning the spot he wasn't ready for, this develops him more on his journey to being ready, if you still don't like him then you were full of shit when you claim "he shouldn't main event because he isn't ready", because now he isn't the champion unready, and has the chance to get ready, and when he is ready you better not boo him anymore,

I sure will not boo him anymore once he's ready because I was honest when I said he shouldn't main event because he wasn't ready. happy that he will finally get to chance to be ready/get over while looking strong.*


----------



## The True Believer

Ratman said:


> Rollins will obviously come out to face crowd reaction and Reigns will be booed. So be ready for that double turn on Raw tomorrow. Still hoping for Heyman to ask Reigns to be the next Paul Heyman Guy.


What reason would Heyman have to turn on Reigns for Lesnar? Lesnar's not going anywhere and Reigns couldn't get the job done. If anything, he'd try to sway Rollins over to his side.


----------



## DanTheMan07

Nyall said:


> lol why exactly would anyone who is a fan of reigns be pissed? why do you guys think we're crying? because he didn't win? lol, not everyone is a little bitch like Bryan marks when they don't get their way..


They aren't "bitching" because the WWE isn't going to hold back Reigns, and he's obviously going to still be main eventing for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Wynter

ShowStopper said:


> What it was for me that started having me question if he would successfully cash in was him repeatedly eating pins in tag matches on SD (instead of Show and Kane, who should have. Although, that did change these last few weeks, and I guess we see why now). But also losses to Ryback, Ziggler, and some others and in some cases, multpile losses to those types of guys. That's what had me questioning what the hell was going on. I'm glad Rollins is liked by those in charge and will be alright. But if that's the case, then he really shouldn't be eating pin after pin after pin after pin to mid carders repeatedly and in multiple tag matches when Show or Kane can eat the pin instead. That's all.


For me? It was typical MITB booking. When he started losing? I was like, yup, preparing for that cash in. Because WWE has this hard on for making MITB winners lose a lot :lol Seth was in a weird position where they wanted him to look good but also make people think he was gonna lose his cash in.

But I firmly believed he was always going to win. I'm very happy for the dude. His year has been magnificent and this was just the icing on the cake for him.This has to be a real great moment for him. To win the belt in front of such a huge and loud crowd? And he made history? You can't beat that feeling.

Roman gets a second chance. Seth got his moment. Brock looks like a fucking machine. 

Good shit (Y)


----------



## birthday_massacre

RLStern said:


> *See folks? Roman Reigns was made to look strong without winning the spot he wasn't ready for, this develops him more on his journey to being ready, if you still don't like him then you were full of shit when you claim "he shouldn't main event because he isn't ready", because now he isn't the champion unready, and has the chance to get ready, and when he is ready you better not boo him anymore,
> 
> I sure will not boo him anymore once he's ready because I was honest when I said he shouldn't main event because he wasn't ready. happy that he will finally get to chance to be ready/get over while looking strong.*


He didnt do shit in the match but get his ass kicked. and do like 5 superman punches, a spear, and a stupid kick.

And he was a totally dick for laughing at Brock when he was getting his ass kicked. That is why people hate Reigns for that shit That is super super Cena level bullshit, especially taking like 4 or 5 F5s and he kicked out of how many pins like 4?


Reigns proved how much of an amateur he is tonight . They didnt even trust him with offense.

I am going to boo him even more because of the shit he pulled with this shit eating grin when he was getting beat down
fuck that guy


----------



## GREEK FREAK

The True Believer said:


> What reason would Heyman have to turn on Reigns for Lesnar? Lesnar's not going anywhere and Reigns couldn't get the job done. If anything, he'd try to sway Rollins over to his side.


Pretty sure you won't see Lesnar till around Summer Slam. He's worked like 4 shows in the last 3 months, the guy needs a break . Rollins vs. Reigns is the next feud like we saw in the rumors from a few days ago.


----------



## Vox Machina

Originally I wanted to point out the fact that the anti-Bryan faction was against underdog stories since I knew for a fact that Reigns would be booked as an underdog in the match too. For a few brief moments, I wanted to rub it in. It would have been unfair to the more reasonable posters. It was a story that needed to be told. Reigns' hubris got the better of him. He needed that ass kicking. And he took it like a man. I appreciate Reigns more because of it.


----------



## Blade Runner

Wynter said:


> :lol For real. Unless it's like "I can, I will....get my revenge." :lmao That timing of that shirt :lol


Rebranding is in order. :vince2


----------



## DanTheMan07

RLStern said:


> *See folks? Roman Reigns was made to look strong without winning the spot he wasn't ready for, this develops him more on his journey to being ready, if you still don't like him then you were full of shit when you claim "he shouldn't main event because he isn't ready", because now he isn't the champion unready, and has the chance to get ready, and when he is ready you better not boo him anymore,
> 
> I sure will not boo him anymore once he's ready because I was honest when I said he shouldn't main event because he wasn't ready. happy that he will finally get to chance to be ready/get over while looking strong.*


What's the criteria for "ready"? Tonight didn't prove anything about his wrestling ability. He took a beating and hit some of his signatures. And he is miles away from being "ready" on the mic.

If he can suddenly cut a good promo and puts on good matches consistently, sure, he's ready. But that may never happen


----------



## Tony

Brock looked like Joe Jackson and Roman looked like Marlon Jackson.


----------



## Ryan93

Roman will get the belt at Summerslam, this is just WWE resetting a bit to take heat off him.

Knowing Vince, Reigns will probably beat Orton clean in a number 1 contender's match that main events Raw tomorrow when they both stake claim to a shot at Rollins.


----------



## FreeReigns

birthday_massacre said:


> He didnt do shit in the match but get his ass kicked. and do like 5 superman punches, a spear, and a stupid kick.
> 
> And he was a totally dick for laughing at Brock when he was getting his ass kicked. That is why people hate Reigns for that shit T*hat is super super Cena level bullshit, especially taking like 4 or 5 F5s and he kicked out of how many pins like 4?
> *
> 
> Reigns proved how much of an amateur he is tonight . They didnt even trust him with offense.
> 
> I am going to boo him even more because of the shit he pulled with this shit eating grin when he was getting beat down
> fuck that guy


Yeah youre right, makes so much more sense to see Rollins get demolished and get the shit beat out of him by Orton then walk into the ring and win a match that involved brock lesnar LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA got people on here are flat out fucking stupid.


----------



## RLStern

birthday_massacre said:


> He didnt do shit in the match but get his ass kicked. and do like 5 superman punches, a spear, and a stupid kick.
> 
> And he was a totally dick for laughing at Brock when he was getting his ass kicked. That is why people hate Reigns for that shit That is super super Cena level bullshit, especially taking like 4 or 5 F5s and he kicked out of how many pins like 4?
> 
> 
> Reigns proved how much of an amateur he is tonight . They didnt even trust him with offense.
> 
> I am going to boo him even more because of the shit he pulled with this shit eating grin when he was getting beat down
> fuck that guy


*
Yet he didn't win the match as he isn't ready and was booked well/strong to put him over which helps him later on to get ready.

So you're full of shit and are blindly hating on Roman Reigns.

I'm one of the guys who was against Roman Reigns winning the title at Wrestlemania 31 and you make us look bad and contradictive.

Roman Reigns wasn't ready for the title at Wrestlemania 31, we wanted him to not win the title at Wrestlemania 31 as he wasn't ready and to get booked well and prepare for the future so he gets developed and eventually gets ready in the future, we looked out for him, hence why we booed him when he wasn't ready.

There's absolutely nothing to complain about now, you're just blindly hating Roman Reigns, ut out of here with that, making us look bad.*


----------



## Empress

ShowStopper said:


> What it was for me that started having me question if he would successfully cash in was him repeatedly eating pins in tag matches on SD (instead of Show and Kane, who should have. Although, that did change these last few weeks, and I guess we see why now). But also losses to Ryback, Ziggler, and some others and in some cases, multpile losses to those types of guys. That's what had me questioning what the hell was going on. I'm glad Rollins is liked by those in charge and will be alright. But if that's the case, then he really shouldn't be eating pin after pin after pin after pin to mid carders repeatedly and in multiple tag matches when Show or Kane can eat the pin instead. That's all.


Reigns aside, you know I love Seth as much as you do. It was very good to see him raise that belt above his head. He deserved it. I have to be sure to catch him on the Today Show. I guess we were both wrong. I honestly thought Seth would get fed to Roman. It was the other way around and on the biggest night. Looking at the bigger picture, it was best for Roman and I'm genuinely happy for Seth. 



cookiepuss said:


> Empress :mj2
> 
> Our guy lost :mj2
> 
> :ti It's all good though. Mania was a great show from top to bottom. I'm looking forward to seeing what happens on RAW tomorrow and where Reigns goes from here.


You doing okay, Cookie? You know we're all on suicide watch tonight. :eva

My tears taste better than water. So, I'm glad I could help @Headliner out. 

Seriously though, I did love the match between Reigns/Lesnar. I think you were the only one who thought it would be good from the start. Props to you.


----------



## Wynter

birthday_massacre said:


> He didnt do shit in the match but get his ass kicked. and do like 5 superman punches, a spear, and a stupid kick.
> 
> And he was a totally dick for laughing at Brock when he was getting his ass kicked. That is why people hate Reigns for that shit That is super super Cena level bullshit, especially taking like 4 or 5 F5s and he kicked out of how many pins like 4?
> 
> 
> Reigns proved how much of an amateur he is tonight . They didnt even trust him with offense.
> 
> I am going to boo him even more because of the shit he pulled with this shit eating grin when he was getting beat down
> fuck that guy


:ha


go to bed, kid


----------



## SPCDRI

The crowd reacted to him like a full bore heel at the end. I thought they were going to have win clean and I was squirming in my seat knowing the crowd would have went off a nuclear bomb after that. 

The Rollins cash in was the very best thing to happen to Brock, Reigns and Rollins.


----------



## ImGoingOver

drewpeppers said:


> Where in the hell do you get this from? Rollins may not boost ratings, but he will at least maintain them. Reigns would have spelled disaster.


Uh, from all of the shows that were focused around him where he was the main focus. He had multiple segments. Those shows did terrible numbers.

Both Rollins and Reigns are terrible for business. There is no money in either.


----------



## McCringleberry

FreeReigns said:


> Yeah youre right, makes so much more sense to see Rollins get demolished and get the shit beat out of him by Orton then walk into the ring and win a match that involved brock lesnar LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA got people on here are flat out fucking stupid.


Seriously? This is a thing? You know there was quite a bit of time between Seth losing and cashing in right? Jericho did the same thing in '08 after HBK beat him down. It was sold better there I'll give you.


----------



## The True Believer

Imagine if Reigns went over after all of that. This website would still be down from all the rage and rightfully so. :lol


----------



## bmtrocks

Just some thoughts on Roman's performance tonight:

WWE mostly booked this smart and did exactly what they should've done. They might Reigns slightly stronger looking that Cena did at Summerslam, but that's all he needed. Reigns isn't ready to be in this spot, and he needs some time.

His new look is AWFUL however. He looks like Matt Hardy. That's a look of a jobber if I ever see it, and I love Matt Hardy. Please, go back to the Shield vest.

Reigns played his role exactly like he should've played it from a booking standpoint. He did a good job stiffing Lesnar several times but Lesnar did most of the offense which was great.

What's great that with Lesnar's protected lose he can still give the streak rub once WWE is ready to give one of their guys the rub.

I'm not a huge fan of Rollins becoming champion, but it's really the only thing they could've done to fix the mess they put Reigns, Lesnar, and the fans in. Plus it setups for a solid feud between Rollins and Reigns which can carry house shows for the next few months, possibly resolving at Summerslam.


----------



## CookiePuss

birthday_massacre said:


> He didnt do shit in the match but get his ass kicked. and do like 5 superman punches, a spear, and a stupid kick.
> 
> And he was a totally dick for laughing at Brock when he was getting his ass kicked. That is why people hate Reigns for that shit That is super super Cena level bullshit, especially taking like 4 or 5 F5s and he kicked out of how many pins like 4?
> 
> 
> Reigns proved how much of an amateur he is tonight . They didnt even trust him with offense.
> 
> I am going to boo him even more because of the shit he pulled with this shit eating grin when he was getting beat down
> fuck that guy


Your never disappoint with your ridiculous posts. Reigns sold well, and told a great story tonight. If you couldn't get that, I don't know what else to tell you.

Keep on spreading cancer with your posts.


----------



## Robbyfude

FreeReigns said:


> Yeah youre right, makes so much more sense to see Rollins get demolished and get the shit beat out of him by Orton then walk into the ring and win a match that involved brock lesnar LOL HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA got people on here are flat out fucking stupid.







He had 2 hours to rest, and Lesnar/Reigns were tired out. Stop trying to defend Reigns obvious puppet account. It would have been stupid for him to win after getting his ass kicked the entire match. Booking him like 2006 Cena would have ruined him.


----------



## FreeReigns

McCringleberry said:


> Seriously? This is a thing? You know there was quite a bit of time between Seth losing and cashing in right? Jericho did the same thing in '08 after HBK beat him down. It was sold better there I'll give you.


yes seriously its a thing. So Rollins gets his ass beat night in and night out yet he's on the level of HBK and Jericho? LOL holy fuck.


----------



## Wynter

Anyone who complains about Roman after tonight :drake1

I adore yall dedication though :lol


----------



## FreeReigns

Robbyfude said:


> He had 2 hours to rest, and Lesnar/Reigns were tired out. Stop trying to defend Reigns obvious puppet account. It would have been stupid for him to win after getting his ass kicked the entire match. Booking him like 2006 Cena would have ruined him.


2 Hours is literally nothing whatsoever, its just worthless garbage as usual. Gotta laugh at the stupid fuckers that have never experianced actual pain nor studied in any medical field. But hey the cock suckers gotta hang their hat on something right? gotta make it legit by thinking 2 hours is long enough for the body to supposedly heal and win a match vs brock lesnar

holy hell most of you ride the short bus


----------



## Bushmaster

*The Light at the end of the tunnel* :drose


----------



## McCringleberry

FreeReigns said:


> yes seriously its a thing. So Rollins gets his ass beat night in and night out yet he's on the level of HBK and Jericho? LOL holy fuck.


Yeah, you're right. Jericho NEVER gets beat up or loses.

:eyeroll


----------

